#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-08
<crevette> good morning
<seb128> lut crevette
<crevette> salut seb128
<crevette> do you have ny report on widget coruption on gtk with intel ?
<crevette> I do have that specifically on epiphant
<crevette> epiphnay
<seb128> no
<seb128> I'm using an intel card right now but no such issue
<crevette> okay, we see with X guys
<crevette> I'll see
<huats> morning
<lapo> hi
<seb128> hey lapo
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hey seb128
<seb128> huats: new gcalctool available
<huats> seb128: yep
<huats> I know
<huats> seb128: I'll take car of it today
<seb128> hi Ampelbein
<Ampelbein> seb128: hi
<seb128> Ampelbein: thanks for your excellent bug triage work ;-)
<Ampelbein> seb128: thanks. i'm currently trying to build seahorse 2.23.92 with pbuilder.
<Ampelbein> seb128: if successful, i will also do seahorse-plugins
<seb128> cool
<Ampelbein> so far, no problem ;-)
<seb128> Ampelbein: GNOME usually rolls new tarballs often that's why we don't bother backporting non critical fixes in unstable series
<Ampelbein> ok, i did not know that. now i do, thanks to you.
<seb128> you can find the schedule on the GNOME wiki, they have a webcal too
<Ampelbein> now i have one question: should i open a new bug with the upgrade-request, set to in progress and attach the .dsc .orig.tar.gz, .the diff.gz and the .changes to it?
<Ampelbein> or should i provide a debdiff to the last version in intrepid?
<seb128> open a bug, subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<seb128> attach the diff.gz and the dsc or the debdiff, that's equivalent
<seb128> usually we use .diff.gz and .dsc for desktop updates
<seb128> we know where to find the tar.gz so no need to attach this one ;-)
<Ampelbein> ok, thanks.
<seb128> also bonus point if you open the bug, add the lp number in the changelog and attach a diff.gz which closes the bug ;-)
<Ampelbein> ok, thats no problem.
<Ampelbein> seb128: bug #267681
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267681 in seahorse "Please upgrade to 2.23.92" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267681
<Ampelbein> thats where i attached it.
<seb128> Ampelbein: thanks, looking
<seb128> lool: wants to do the xdg-user-dirs-gtk update for debian? it's only translations update
<lool> seb128: commit it in Debian, I'll sponsor it to unstable if it's only translation updates
<seb128> lool: ok thanks
<Debs626> Hey guys
<seb128> hi Debs626
<Debs626> need some help finding some ubuntu radio streaming softw, something like SAM Broadcaster
<seb128> Debs626: not the right channel, try #ubuntu
<Debs626> ooops sorry my bad
<Debs626> #ubuntu
<seb128> Ampelbein: the seahorse update looks good I'll sponsor it
<Ampelbein> seb128: thanks.
<seb128> Ampelbein: thank you for the work on it ;-)
<Ampelbein> seb128: another thing, regarding bug #140424, the fullscreen-plugin comes shipped with eog-package. so i think the bug should be fix released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 140424 in eog "eye of gnome: double-clicking to go fullscreen" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140424
<seb128> Ampelbein: ah right, I though they made a new eog-plugins thing
<seb128> Ampelbein: btw don't worry if you get build failure mails about seahorse, the buildds are broken due to the gcc update at the moment but the builds will be retried when those are fixed
<Ampelbein> yeah, i figured this out when i tried to put a package in my ppa. was wondering what i could have possibly done wrong but then the guys in -devel pointed me to the issue ;-)
<asac> http://blogs.technet.com/robert_hensing/archive/2008/09/03/breaking-out-of-the-chrome-sandbox-2-interesting-vulns-in-24-hours-got-ie8.aspx
<asac> http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/google/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=210500290
<asac> http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=1858
<asac> ^^ chrome security issues ;)
<asac> wow ... first reports the carpet bombing issue which was fixed long ago in safari and and firefox .... so how do things flow back to webkit?
<NCommander> asac, bad merging and lack of regression testing
<asac> NCommander: hehe. well maybe they should use bzr or git then ;)
<seb128> hey NCommander
<seb128> NCommander: how is going the gtkmm update? ;-)
 * NCommander grumbles
<NCommander> Not well
<NCommander> Its on the todo list with "Get rid of insombia"
<seb128> NCommander: should I find somebody else to do it?
<NCommander> seb128, hold on, I have it almost done, let me see here
<seb128> alright
<NCommander> seb128, pangomm was accepted, right?
<seb128> NCommander: yes
<seb128> gicmo: hey hey
<NCommander> seb128, I can't get it with apt-get
<NCommander> seb128, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+queue - please clear the binaries through NEW :-P!
<NCommander> seb128, once that's done I can properly test the gtkmm update which is just about done, it builds anyway, but I can't make sure I got all the depends right until its fully accepted
<gicmo> seb128: ALTER!
 * NCommander for some reason thinks of slashdot
<NCommander> gicmo, you've encountered a random slashdotting :-P
<seb128> gicmo: alter!
<NCommander> ALTER USER NCommander GRANT ROLE "archive_admin" :-P
<NCommander> seb128, how goes clearing pangomm's binaries out of the new queue?
<seb128> NCommander: was finishing on something else
<seb128> NCommander: accepted
 * gicmo looks puzzle
<gicmo> d
<NCommander> seb128, ok, I have gtkmm done
<NCommander> (I just had to finish the tweaks to the control file)
<NCommander> Once they're in the archive and installable, I'll test build and shove this somewhere
<NCommander> seb128, maybe its just me, but isn't it a little crazy to have to individually ACCEPT new binaries into the archive from existing source packages?
<seb128> NCommander: yeah probably, we usually just "queue accept pangomm" to accept all the binaries in one command
<NCommander> seb128, sounds like fun, no web based interface to queue administration I take it?
<seb128> NCommander: there is a web interface but I like the command line one better
<seb128> NCommander: the queue page has checkbox you can just click the items to accept and click on the accept button
<NCommander> Next you'll tell me there is an emacs major mode :-)
<glatzor> hello mvo
<mvo> hey gl
 * pochu waves!
<seb128> hey pochu, how are you?
<pochu> hi seb128 :) very well, just finished my exams!
<seb128> pochu: ah good ;-)
<pochu> seb128: what about you?
<seb128> pochu: did that go well for you?
<seb128> pochu: lot to do but good otherwise
<pochu> I had 2, and I'll pass 1, so 50% ;)
<pochu> so I'm ready to start working :)
<seb128> cool
<pochu> I'm currently merging pygtk/pygobject Ubuntu changes back to Debian
<seb128> pochu: are you going to do the vinagre update?
<seb128> pochu: what changes? debian doesn't have the new gtk
<seb128> brb restarting session
<pochu> heh I just finished for 2.23.92
<pochu> seb128: yeah I can do it (vinagre)
<pochu> seb128: I'm packaging the new pygobject/pygtk for experimental, and merging the other changes so we can sync
<seb128> pochu: pygtk requires the new gtk which is not available in debian
<gicmo> seb128: ejecting the cd drive doesnt work anymore ;-/
<seb128> gicmo: what do you mean?
<pochu> seb128: woops, right
<pochu> seb128: so I'll have to do the update or poke slomo to do it
<seb128> pochu: I think slomo is on holidays
<pochu> OTOH since you already did it in Ubuntu it shouldn't be too hard to merge it back to Debian, I guess
<seb128> pochu: good luck for the update, it's non trivial, the directfb backend needs fixing
<gicmo> seb128: pressing the eject key on my mac keyboard used to open the drive
<gicmo> seb128: doesnt do it anymore
<pochu> hmm, I guess I can break it in experimental... :-)
<seb128> pochu: I applied incorrect changes to the directfb backend to workaround the issue because we don't use it in ubuntu but that will require proper fixing in debian
<seb128> pochu: I'm not sure that's a good idea to upload something broken no
<pochu> what is directfb used for?
<seb128> gicmo: does ejecting in the ui works?
<seb128> pochu: the debian installer
<seb128> gicmo: does using gnome-mount to eject works?
<gicmo> nope
<pochu> seb128: you're right, it's better not to break it
<gicmo> "There is probably no media in the drive'
<seb128> weird
<seb128> gicmo: is there a media in the drive?
<ember> hey
<vuntz> mvo: hi
<mvo> hey vuntz!
<vuntz> mvo: iirc, you were the one who implemented .desktop file translation updates with gettext, am I right?
<mvo> vuntz: no, sorry. either seb128 or pitti implemented it IIRC
<seb128> vuntz: pitti did
<vuntz> ah, bad memory. And I'm not as old as you ;-)
<vuntz> pitti: my dear friend :-)
<pitti> what, what?
 * vuntz hugs mvo 
<seb128> pitti: but you can ask questions on the chan
<seb128> ups
<seb128> vuntz: ^
<pitti> oh, that
<pitti> vuntz: yes, that was my fault
<vuntz> seb128: yeah, just wanted to ping the right person on first try ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: next time then ;-)
<vuntz> pitti: hopefully, you'll remember a bit all your thoughts about this
<pitti> vuntz: we originally proposed it as a proper desktop XDG standard extension, but it was rejected (stupidly, IMHO), so we had to go with X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain
<vuntz> nod
<vuntz> I'm adding this to openSUSE too
<pitti> great
<pitti> it should really become just "Gettext-Domain:", and added to the standard as optional field
<vuntz> it's based on your patches, with a few changes I believe
<vuntz> so, I think you use gettext when possible, and the inline translation as a fallback?
<vuntz> but how does it work when the user edits a .desktop file
<pitti> vuntz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LangpacksDesktopfiles FYI for some history text
<vuntz> there's some kind of conflict here to determine what's the proper translation to use (the one in gettext was not modified by the user; the one in the .desktop file implies that we stop using gettext and thus lose the updated translations for other keys)
<pitti> vuntz: fallback> exactly, we want the gettext translations to get preference, so that we can actually update them post-release
<vuntz> any reason to not prefer the inline translations and strip all translations from .desktop files by default?
<pitti> vuntz: for this use case that would be better, of course (user-edited translations)
<pitti> vuntz: and by now we could probably do the same, since pretty much all packages are adapted
<vuntz> nod
<seb128> that would break translated menus on liveCD when the language packs are not installed, but there is no real point to have translated menus when applications are not ;-)
<pitti> seb128: right, that's rather confusing, and it mostly looks like if hte translations were generally there, but are poorly translated
<vuntz> I don't have an Ubuntu VM right now, but does it just work when you edit a comment in a .desktop file?
<vuntz> I don't remember seeing such an issue when I was using Ubuntu
<vuntz> but I can't see how it can work
<pitti> vuntz: I can rename them with the right-click menu option if you mean that
<pitti> which is what users will do, I suppose
<seb128> vuntz: how do you edit it? nautilus? we patched it to write a different Name= and Comment= and not Name[locale] Comment[locale]
<vuntz> seb128: ah
<seb128> vuntz: I told you when we discussed the patch some time ago ;-)
<vuntz> that would explain the thing
<vuntz> forgot about it
<vuntz> man, this is getting ugly ;-)
<seb128> indeed
<vuntz> but no other choice
<pitti> it would indeed be cleaner to not having translations at all by default, but when we introduced the patches we needed some transitional provisions
<vuntz> pitti: yeah, I understand. We're facing the same issue right now :-)
<seb128> that would also fix the "can break icons" case
<vuntz> do you guys have a list of modules you had to patch to have this gettext-enabled world?
<vuntz> seb128: unfortunately, no in most cases. FWIW, in the patches I have, gettext translations are only enabled for Name/Comment/GenericName (iirc)
<vuntz> seb128: I'm saying no because the .desktop files usually don't have Icon[fr], but just Icon
<seb128> vuntz: cdbs does quite some patching for us so not really
<pitti> vuntz: the three original ones are mentioned in the wiki document, but it doesn't include the "Name=" change hack seb128 mentioned
<seb128> vuntz: ah right
<pitti> vuntz: list of modules> oh, you mean patches to apply for getting the support for it, or packages to rebuild for adding the tag to .desktop/.server/etc files?
<vuntz> pitti: yeah, I took those three patches already ;-)
<vuntz> pitti: the former
<vuntz> pitti: I'd guess that not everybody is using glib/gnome-desktop to read .desktop files
<pitti> vuntz: indeed KDE doesn't, of course, that was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LangpacksDesktopfilesKDE
<pitti> I didn't implement it, though, worth asking Riddell
<pitti> vuntz: and we don't care about non-glib/kdelibs programs, they'll just continue to use the old inline translations (if there are actually projects which do it on their own)
<pitti> we care about XFCE, but that's using glib
<vuntz> pitti: ah, well. Was wondering what would break if we strip translations from the .desktop files
<vuntz> ok
<vuntz> thanks for the help
<pitti> I guess one can do it locally with some seddery and test
<vuntz> we should probably try adding Gettext-Domain to the spec
<pitti> I guess there *will* be at least one in the 25000 something packages which will break with that
<vuntz> with a note that it's mostly useful for distributors
<pitti> it would be useful for upstream as well
<pitti> simplify the build system a bit, make the installed files smaller, and remove redundancy
<vuntz> well
<pitti> vuntz: it's still on our long-term wishlist to do the same to gconf help, etc.; there's a huge potential there
<vuntz> nod
<vuntz> we'll want to do it too
<pitti> 68M/var/lib/gconf/defaults/
<pitti> (there's a bug about it with some details)
<seb128>  
<seb128> anybody doing version updates, ask on the chan first to not duplicate work
<seb128> ember: ^
<ember> not doing anything, just updated sj
<seb128> right, that's why I tell it, before people start duplicating work again
<mpt> mvo, did you see the message about tidying up the codec purchase option?
<pitti> 'purchase'?
<mvo> mpt: yes, but I haven't had a chance to work on it yet, sorry :(
<mpt> vuntz, hi, did you get my message about the hackfest? Gmail's confusing and I'm not sure whether it got sent
<vuntz> seb128: fwiw, the Icon issue would be fixed if we translated things with a translation context
<mpt> mvo, ok
<vuntz> mpt: hrm, I think I didn't
<seb128> vuntz: right, I though about that but that's sort of a workaround
<vuntz> mpt: or it got caught as spam
<vuntz> mpt: but I was supposed to ping you today about this :-)
<mpt> ok, re-replying
<mpt> mvo, do you know if the same system is also used for DVDs?
<mvo> mpt: I think it does, I'm not sure however
<mpt> pitti, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CodecInstallationIntrepid
<mvo> hey glatzor!
<glatzor> hello mvo!
<glatzor> You enjoyed your holidays?
<mvo> glatzor: yes, very much so, it was great
<glatzor> hopefully we can talk about at ubucon
<mvo> oh, right - ubucon! when is it again?
<glatzor> Mvo: I will know the day after tomorrow if I can come for sure
<glatzor> 17,18 and 19th october
<glatzor> mvo, oh my god one of my patients is ringing all the time. I will get mad here soon :)
<mvo> :(
<glatzor> Luckily I have to a Zivi who does all the running tasks :)
<mvo> glatzor: you are at work right now?
<glatzor> mvo, having my break and pushing my latest packagekit changes from today's train ride :)
<mvo> heh :) cool!
<seb128> hey tedg
<seb128> tedg: not sure if you read your bug mails but bug #266931 is something you should look at, it seems to be due to your changes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 266931 in fast-user-switch-applet "fast-user-switch-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__OBJECT()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/266931
<tedg> seb128: Yeah, was reading that yesterday.  Seems to be only on the Live CD.
<tedg> seb128: Is GDM running on the live CD?
<seb128> tedg: yes, it's using the gdm autlogin I think, you might want to confirm though
<glatzor> mvo, so the break is over. See you!
<tedg> seb128: Is there a way to build a Live CD with a debug version?  Is there a good way to debug the Live CD (I've never tried before)
<mvo> bye glatzor!
<seb128> tedg: the liveCD is a standard system, you can apt-get install a dbg package or dpkg -i a deb you build
<tedg> seb128: Oh, okay, I didn't think I could write to it.  I thought it was read only.
<seb128> pochu: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-utils/2.23/gnome-utils-2.23.92.tar.gz
<pochu> seb128: alright, will do it in a bit
<seb128> cool
<tedg> seb128: Also, is the archive open, if so, can you sponsor the GPM in my PPA?
<tedg> seb128: Oddly upstream didn't include Mario's patch.  Unsure why, I did though.
<tedg> seb128: Hopefully in the next release.
<seb128> tedg: which one? the timeout one?
<seb128> it's in svn
<seb128> tedg: you might need to change your ppa version to include merge the change mdz uploaded this morning
<seb128> tedg: and you should open sponsoring bugs and subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors when you have updates ready so people know about that, mdz backported a patch because you gave no news about the update
<tedg> tedg: Okay.
<mpt> vuntz, sent
<seb128> the wiki is used again to do updates, feel free to work on any update listed there as unclaimed
<vuntz> mpt: got it
<pochu> seb128: I can do vino and vinagre when they are out
 * pochu kicks ember for submitting bug 260550 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260550 in vinagre "Please sponsor vinagre 2.23.90 (main) into Intrepid" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260550
<pochu> ember: this was very funny :) --> The "Emilio's gonna beat me to death release"
<pochu> you should have put it in the changelog :P
<ember> lol
<ember> btw welcome back pochu
<pochu> :)
<pochu> seb128, soren: looks like we will need gtk-vnc 0.3.7 for Vinagre 2.24
<pochu> which is bug-fix plus "New features: o Add API to allow down-scaling to be enabled (Jonh Wendell) "
<pochu> I'll look into the update
 * soren hugs pochu
 * pochu feels the love in the air ;)
<tedg> seb128: The patch that mdz added was already in the upstream release.
<tedg> seb128: I'll update the changelog though to make sure the bug number gets in.
<seb128> tedg: right, he did add it to stop crashes while you were working on the upgrade
<seb128> tedg: ok thanks
<LaserJock> pedro_: question for you regarding bug #255593
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255593 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel locks up" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255593
<LaserJock> pedro_: I had that same behavior but it went away with a fresh install
<pedro_> LaserJock: what about it?
<LaserJock> is that worth adding to the bug report?
<pedro_> LaserJock: if you think it could help the reporter, yes maybe,  otherwise i don't think so
<pedro_> like a workaround i mean
<LaserJock> ok, no, my workaround was a fresh install ;-)
<pedro_> why you didn't commented on that bug before ? ;-)
<LaserJock> because I was wanting somebody to fix it :-)
<pedro_> ahhaha
<LaserJock> at the time I didn't have time to waste on a freezing production machine
<pedro_> alright, well next time would be nice if you may comment on such bugs too, since seb128 was asking for more info there and nobody replied :-(
<LaserJock> right, I didn't see the question for more information
<LaserJock> although they are trivial questions
<LaserJock> "any time you click on the clock applet gnome panel freezes"
<mvo> is someone working on gnome-control-center?
<tedg> Okay, so I made an updated GPM with the proper changelog, but now my PPA is rejecting it.  :(
<tedg> How do I "really delete" the old version so it doesn't think there's a conflict?
<lapo> is there a ppa with inkscape trunk around?
<ember> seb128 pygtk-codegen-2.0 was supposed to be in py-gtk2-dev right?
<seb128> ember: right, what version do you have?
<ember> ah ok, i was running ubuntu2, sorry
<mvo> mpt: hello! I'm making some good progress with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DefaultKeyboardSettings I think, one question:might "Use as default .." be confused with the "default" table above? I wonder if we shouldn't make it some more like "Make system default" or so
<seb128> pochu: new vino and vinagre available for you
<cjwatson> anyone mind if I do a sponsored upload of gtk-sharp2? bug 254855 looks plausible
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254855 in gtk-sharp2 "Fix memory leak in IconTheme.LoadIcon" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254855
<seb128> cjwatson: you can upload, nobody is really active on the gtk# stack in ubuntu and there is no pending changes
<lool> seb128: codegen moved away from pygtk, it's only in pygobject now
<lool> AIUI
<seb128> lool: right but pygtk has a pygtk-codegen-2.0 -> pygobject-codegen-2.0 wrapper to not break compatibility
<seb128> lool: I changed pygtk to ship this one this you didn't list in any .install and that was breaking some builds
<cjwatson> seb128: thanks, will do; forwarding it to Debian as well
<lool> seb128: exactly, I don't recall including that
<cjwatson> heh, yeah, oem-config was broken by that
<lool> This is what I get for not running debdiff because I don't have the previous upload
<seb128> cjwatson: you can build retry I fixed that today
<lool> I do between debian uploads, I should do between ubuntu uploads
<cjwatson> seb128: it didn't break the build, unfortunately - it's ok, already reuploaded to use pygobject-codegen-2.0 instead
<lool> I should script something to pull the current versions of the debs and debdiff them
<seb128> cjwatson: ok
<lool> cjwatson: sorry about the breakage
<seb128> lool: I've an ugly script which does that
<seb128> lool: it compares dpkg -L and dpkg -c lists
<lool> seb128: I'm taking :)
<lool> seb128: Ah
<lool> That's an idea
<seb128> lool: I need to clean it and push to ubuntu-dev-tools so other people can use it
<seb128> it usually works fine
<seb128> it just lists conffiles which have not been cleaned as a diff but that might be a feature since you know your upgrade didn't clean deprecated conffiles ;-)
<lool> seb128: Happy to have a look, but I didn't think of this and it sounds really simple to implement with my current scripts
<lool> seb128: I just notice we have pango1.0 1.21.3-1 in Debian but 1.21.3-0ubuntu1 in intrepid; perhaps we can sync
<seb128> lool: it's already a few minutes ugly job, http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/debnbfiles
<seb128> lool: just run debnfiles in the build dir and it'll diff all the deb there and the installed versions
<lool> Thanks
<seb128> lool: pango can probably synced, we need to update to 1.21.4 though now than we have the new libcairo
<lool> 1.21.6 you mean :)
<seb128> lool: right ;-)
<seb128> lool: want to do the update? ;-)
<lool> I guess I could do pango
<lool> New week!
<lool> Plus I owe you one for the pygtk-codegen upload
<seb128> if you own me one for this one I own your a zillion for the pygobject and pygtk updates ;-)
 * NCommander lives
<NCommander> hey seb128
<seb128> hello NCommander
<NCommander> seb128, I'm finishing gtkmm now
<NCommander> (sorry, had to go out for a few hours)
<seb128> cool
<NCommander> seb128, I aim to please ;-)
<NCommander> Uh oh
<NCommander> Unpacking libpangomm-1.4-1 (from .../libpangomm-1.4-1_2.13.7-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<NCommander> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libpangomm-1.4-1_2.13.7-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<NCommander>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.so.1.0.30', which is also in package libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a
<NCommander> Unpacking libpangomm-1.4-dev (from .../libpangomm-1.4-dev_2.13.7-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<NCommander> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libpangomm-1.4-dev_2.13.7-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<NCommander>  trying to overwrite `/usr/include/pangomm-1.4/pangomm/private/attributes_p.h', which is also in package libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> That was more verbose than I expected
 * NCommander sighs
<NCommander> Very odd, I have conflicts/replaces lines
<seb128> NCommander: you managed to screw the replaces version ;-)
<NCommander> Replaces: libgtkmm-1.4-1c2a (<< 2.13)
<NCommander> Conflicts: libgtkmm-1.4-1c2a (<< 2.13)
<seb128> NCommander: libgtkmm-2.4-dev is the conflicting one there
<NCommander> W00t
<seb128> NCommander: and libpangomm-1.4-dev has no replaces
<NCommander> YEah
<NCommander> Damn it
<NCommander> Not my day
<NCommander> I'll kick a patch for it in Debian upstream, then port that patch to Ubuntu
<seb128> NCommander: right, just change the debian version as you did for this one
<NCommander> Wait
<NCommander> wtf
<NCommander> Someone corrected it in the Debian SVN it seems
<NCommander> Er ...
<NCommander> Odd
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> The Ubuntu version also has the right conflict/replaces
<seb128> NCommander: not it doesn't
<NCommander> In the -dev?
<seb128> right
<NCommander> Yeah it does
<seb128> hum
<NCommander> Package: libpangomm-1.4-dev
<NCommander> Replaces: libgtkmm-2.4-dev (<< 2.13)
<NCommander> Conflicts: libgtkmm-2.4-dev (<< 2.13)
<seb128> NCommander: you forget the epoch number
<NCommander> d'oh
<NCommander> seb128, you can commit to the Debian SVN, right?
<seb128> that's a classic ;-)
<seb128> NCommander: yes, can't you?
<NCommander> seb128, no, not directly
<seb128> ok, doing the change in a minute, restart my session to try updates before
<seb128> re
<seb128> grrr, upgrade didn't work correctly
<fta> seb128, i had a look at cairo for the lcd stuff. the code committed is not exactly the same as our old patch. I also notice some weird stuff such as the use of old FT_LCD_FILTER_* instead of FC_LCD_* and also the fact that FT_LCD_FILTER_LEGACY=16 while FC_LCD_LEGACY=3. it is later on used as a 4 bits value to build a hash so 16 is obviously wrong
<NCommander> Replaces: libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a (<< 1:2.13)
<NCommander> Conflicts: libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a (<< 1:2.13)
<NCommander> seb ^
<NCommander> er, seb128 ^
<NCommander> Still doesn't work
<seb128> fta: did you talk to upstream about it? they are responsive on #cairo usually
<fta> seb128, and by default, they now use FT_LCD_FILTER_LEGACY while we had FT_LCD_FILTER_DEFAULT..
<seb128> fta: btw could you report your rhythmbox locking issue upstream, it's not likely anybody will tackly it in the ubuntu bug triagers
<fta> nope, i'm not sure i understand the code enough
<seb128> NCommander: what error do you get?
<NCommander>  trying to overwrite `/usr/include/pangomm-1.4/pangomm/layoutrun.h', which is also in package libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<NCommander> :-/
<NCommander> (I have the right -dev lines too)
<NCommander> seb128, any ideas?
<seb128> NCommander: how do you install the deb?
<NCommander> dpkg -i
<NCommander> the 0ubuntu2 ones anway
 * NCommander is stumped
<NCommander> for now anyway
<seb128> NCommander: dpkg -I *.deb | grepl Replaces
<seb128> -l
<NCommander> Argh
<NCommander> I did edit control.in, and it didn't show up
<NCommander> Argh, because I used debuild -nc so the clean target didn't get called to update control
<seb128> NCommander: you need to debuild clean to update control and then debuild to build
<NCommander> BAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> brb
<crevette> seb128: is ather a know bug about black tootltips in gtk ?
<crevette> ah too late
<seb128> NCommander: alright, I fixed my upgrade issue, do you need those changes commited to the debian svn?
<NCommander> Oh, I just finished the patch :-P
<NCommander> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44674/
<NCommander> seb128, any chance you can also upload to Debian?
<seb128> NCommander: no due to the stupid 'don't accept source only uploads' rule they have, but lool will probably be happy to sponsor the typo fix there ;-)
<NCommander> you can't do a source only upload into Debian?
<seb128> no
<seb128> they decided that people would not test their builds or something if that was allowed
<NCommander> -_-;
<NCommander> So the opposite of us
<seb128> things are often complicated in debian, lot of people and opinions ;-)
<NCommander> There are times where I wish you could do binary uploads into the repo here on Ubuntu
<NCommander> lool, ping
<NCommander> seb128, care to commit it for me then?
<NCommander> (I assume you'll also need to commit my gtkmm update)
 * crevette tries to upgrade using packagekit
<NCommander> what is package kit specifically?
<lool> NCommander: pong
<crevette> salut lool
<lool> Hey
<crevette> NCommander: a framework to install & remove packages
<crevette> and now this is a dpkg backend
<lool> NCommander: Hey why don't you ask something along the ping to allow me to reply to you faster?
<NCommander> lool, sorry, got distracted. I require a package sponsorship into Debian; mostly because seb128 can't build the package himself ATM
<NCommander> lool, could you help me?
<lool> NCommander: Depends of the package
<lool> do you have a debdiff or something already?
<lool> Is it suitable for lenny or meant for experimental?
<NCommander> lool, seb128 was commiting it to GNOME's SVN
 * NCommander pokes seb128 
<seb128> NCommander: I'm commiting it a sec
<NCommander> seb128, I'll be back within 20 minutes, sorry, got to jet for a minute
<seb128> NCommander: see you later
<NCommander> oh yay, my laptop's suspend broke on the last alpha update
<NCommander> BAH
<seb128> lool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44674/plain/ basically
<seb128> lool: pangomm in debian experimental has replaces version which don't consider the epoch numbers
<seb128> lool: ie, typo fix, my debian disk just crashed some time ago and didn't manage to reinstall yet so I can't build the binaries
<NCommander> seb128, I could build the binaries if you want to sign the changes file then
<lool> seb128: Yup please commit
<lool> Or I can commit if you like
<seb128> lool: please commit if you are not too busy, I'm in the middle of something else and would like to finish that before going to bed ;-)
<seb128> lool: thanks
<lool> seb128: Hmm I have a mistery
<lool> gnome-menus 2.23.91-0ubuntu1 on my desktop ships settings.menu
<lool> gnome-menus 2.23.91-0ubuntu1 in the lpia ubuntu-mid dailies doesn't
<lool> Only the preferences and applications .menu
<seb128> lool: weird, it's installed in the .install
<seb128> should be there on lpia too
<lool> actually appears in the buildd log
<lool> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17226429/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-lpia.gnome-menus_2.23.91-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<lool> I mean it appears the file is *missing*
<seb128> and it's listed in the deb summary after the build log
<lool> Oh sorry the missing file is preferences.menu not settings.menu
<lool> I keep mixing the two
<lool> seb128: hey I don't see a layout/preferences.menu
<lool> Ah i suspect it went missing
<lool> Yes
<lool> seb128: It's not in any arch
<seb128> lool: right, you probably still have it since that's a conffile
<lool> It was just kept because I have it
<seb128> vuntz: ^
<seb128>         * layout/preferences.menu:
<seb128>         * layout/settings.menu:
<seb128>         Updated for those changes. Also remove preferences.menu and directly
<seb128>         include its content in settings.menu.
<seb128> lool: ^ ah
<seb128> ok, gnome-menus need to do some preinst cleaning
<seb128> lool: thank you for pointing that
<vuntz> seb128: I guess you unpinged me, right? :-)
<seb128> vuntz: correct ;-)
<IntuitiveNipple> Does anyone know the location of the gnome vfs mime database?
<seb128> it's using shared-mime-info
<seb128> what is the question exactly? are you sure you want to use gnomevfs and not the new gvfs?
<IntuitiveNipple> seb128: I'm hacking through LP bug #239952 affecting xulrunner apps (firefox 3, epiphany, etc.)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239952 in xulrunner-1.9 "firefox - the associated helper application does not exist" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239952
<seb128> could be that your webserver is returning a buggy mimetype information?
<IntuitiveNipple> I've spent several hours backtracing all the various mime-types file locations, with the help of strace, but want to be sure where VFS is looking for its DB since it is VFS failing to report the handler for text/plain and others that is causing the issue
<seb128> you can use gnomevfs-info on the file to get details
<seb128> gnome-vfs is using shared-mime-info mimetypes informations but might be special casing the text case
<seb128> is the issue specific to texts?
<IntuitiveNipple> No, there's a range of mime-types where firefox (xulrunner actually) will report no handler... I've traced it to the fact that it fails when VFS doesn't report a handler. It does report one for PDF, but I've yet to find any differences whatsoever in the mime-types definitions of the two
<seb128> well, download the file and use gnomevfs-info on it
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah, done that, no clues anywhere
<seb128> but it might be that the webserver is returning a mimetype which is not a known one
<IntuitiveNipple> nope
<IntuitiveNipple> First thing I checked, I wish it were that easy!
<seb128> no clue what?
<seb128> gnomevfs-info will tell you the mimetype and the default application
<IntuitiveNipple> xulrunner calls gnome vfs to ask what the helper application is for "text/plain" and somehow that fails to get a successful reply. The same for "application/pdf" is successful.
<seb128> do you have an example which is not textplain?
<seb128> text is a special case, I would not use it for debugging
<IntuitiveNipple> odt, ods, gz
<IntuitiveNipple> See LP bug #239952 - the reporter lists them and links to a forum where they can be tested, and several people are experiencing it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239952 in xulrunner-1.9 "firefox - the associated helper application does not exist" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239952
<seb128> IntuitiveNipple: gnome-open /tmp/file-downloaded works correctly?
<IntuitiveNipple> seb128: Yes
<IntuitiveNipple> The xulrunner code, in its gnome-vfs interface, calls "gnome_vfs_mime_get_default_application()" to get the app to launch
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-09
<seb128> on what url?
<seb128> IntuitiveNipple: gnomevfs-info calls gnome_vfs_mime_get_default_application_for_uri() to display the default application
<seb128> IntuitiveNipple: so if gnomevfs-info lists a default application the gnomevfs code is likely working as expected, now xulrunner might be giving it wrong datas or not downloading the example or something
<IntuitiveNipple> From the debug logging I've done so far all the values look correct. Hence my question, since it looks like the issue is the return value from gnome-vfs
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: have you tried to enable the log in uriloader/exthandler/unix/nsOSHelperAppService.cpp ?
<IntuitiveNipple> The gnome-vfs mime db is a combo of ~/.local/share/applications and /usr/local/share/applications and /usr/share/applications, is that correct?
<asac> nsOSHelperAppService::GetFromType
<seb128> IntuitiveNipple: no
<seb128> IntuitiveNipple: the mimetype definitions are in /usr/share/mime/package/freedesktop.xml
<seb128> IntuitiveNipple: and then applications can claim handling a mimetype by listing this one in their .desktop which is installed in /usr/share/applications
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: have you debugged the func above?
<IntuitiveNipple> seb128: Hmmm, those are the directories and locations of the files strace shows as being opened and read... I did wonder about this though, there's two sets of behaviour going on
<seb128> IntuitiveNipple: again if gnomevfs-info lists the correct informations on an example the definition side is correct
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: not so far, no. I wanted to clear up where the mime-types are being resolved from
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: I'd suggest to step through the func above and check where it returns
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: for instance: there are two ways of getting mime->app mappings
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: gnome + mailcap
<asac> maybe one works and the other is broken
<asac> for me it sounds unlikely that its gnome_vfs that is broken. I'd first look for bugs in xulrunner there
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: yeah, I know. That's the only clue I have. "text/plain" check mailcap, "application/pdf" doesn't
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: so its mailcap that is broken? do the openoffice mappings come from there as well?
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: the entries in /etc/mailcap look fine. I tested with and without them present just in case... what I don't get is, why mailcap was checked for text/plain ... I'd need to strace the OOO files to know if they also hit mailcap (I've got lost in strace comparisons today!)
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: true.
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: do you have $HOME/mailcap as well?
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: try https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=329956
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, but none of the affected mime-types are listed in it.
<asac> (if it still applies)
<IntuitiveNipple> firefox shows that inline:  content-disposition: inline; filename="diff"
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: no. thats the patch you should try ;
<asac> )
<IntuitiveNipple> lol duh
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: please report your findings about that patch in the bug
<seb128> asac: did you find a corresponding bug?
<asac> somewhat yeah
<seb128> url?
<asac> i closed the window ;)
<asac> and bugzilla doesnt allow me to search reverse for attachments
<asac> lets see
<IntuitiveNipple> asac, whats the bug # on that one... I've been on the go for 21 hours... I need to bookmark and get some sleep
<asac> mozilla bug 444440
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 444440 in File Handling "Unexpected application launched when $HOME/.mailcap contains an entry for the handled mime type" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444440
<asac> i actually thought that ws checked in already
<IntuitiveNipple> The only mime-types in ~/.mailcap are from RealPlayer and vlc
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: doesnt matter here
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: i think thats most likely the bug
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: what matters is that it will still try to use what gnome mime gave even though it found mailcap
<asac> which is most likely empty for our cases?
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll try it tomorrow
<asac> otherwise we should certainly build on top of that patch
<asac> as it will land soon
<seb128> asac: doesn't seem to be the issue for me
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll first enable the increased logging/debugging to trace the mime-type handling
<asac> seb128: what exactly?
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: that makes sense. if you have that LOG output, please attach that to bug
<seb128> asac: who has a mailcap entry nowadays? the gnomevfs opening should just work there
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: I shall... *where* does the log output go?
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: usually you use NSPR_LOG_MODULES=... then it goes to stdout/err
<asac> you cal also specify NSPR_LOG_FILE=
<asac> afaict
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: did you see at the end of the bug-report the tracing reports I added? that shows the different paths it is taking
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: i dont understand those
<asac> they are not giving me enough detail
<IntuitiveNipple> are those Env vars, or #defines ?
<asac> env
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/nspr/reference/html/prlog.html
<asac> but there is a better document
<asac> (for using that)
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: I was more concerned with confirming the path the code was taking, but as it takes about 20 minutes to build xulrunner, and I made some silly typos, I didn't get as much done as I intended :)
<asac> too bad. after reorganization of MDC its somewhat hidden in google :(
<IntuitiveNipple> thanks... bookmarking it
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: yes. but tweaking logging you get better info there
<IntuitiveNipple> it's a minefield to try and unravel from cold, not knowing the code
<IntuitiveNipple> asac, increase logging to "7" from "3" ?
<asac> to 5
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: but check that those log messages are actually in there. some log info can only be retrieved when doing a debug build
<asac> (for performance reasons)
<asac> but i dont thing thats the case here
<IntuitiveNipple> okay yeah, I';; throw in a few "cerr << ..." of my own, too
<IntuitiveNipple> ^I'll
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: feel free to bug me tomorrow in -mozillateam ... i am too tired to look into it now.
<IntuitiveNipple> I know the feeling... what timezone are you in?
<IntuitiveNipple> I was going to bed 3 hours ago, but I waited for one final build to complete...!
<asac> UTC +2
<IntuitiveNipple> good, we're the same then. I'll try and have it pinned down tomorrow.
 * seb128 goes to bed too now, see you tomorrow
<asac> seb128: sleep well
<seb128> asac: thanks, you too
<IntuitiveNipple> I didn't realise it was a bug until today/yesterday. I've been having issue with "Archive Manager" failing when I tried to load tar.gz files for a while now but thought I'd just messed up my local preferences since an upgrade since there were several instances of it in the firefox apps list. Once I'd cleaned them out it became clear, then I found these reports by others.
<IntuitiveNipple> night guys
<asac> its a tricky thing
<IntuitiveNipple> Sleep will help alot... not able to think clearly right now... I was going to sort the logging out now and leave it building but my brain is too fried to be sure I'll get it right
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll do a minimal app tomorrow, that just calls the gnome-vfs default-app function, see what it reports
<crevette> hello
<huats> morning here !
<huats> seb128: I've put the gcalctool update on LP (and u-m-s is subscribed)
<huats> (sorry usm)
<huats> and salut btw :)
<huats> plop seb128_
<huats> morning mvo
<lool> mvo: Hey, I'm afraid I need to grab you on update-manager questions
<lool> mvo: persia is blocked on a couple of issues which relate to update-manager
<mvo> hey huats
<mvo> lool: sure, what is the matter?
<mena> Hi there ! ... I'm very happy to reach here any welcome??...
<seb128__> hey mvo
<mvo> hey seb128__!
<mena> Hi mvo
<Hobbsee> hey seb128__!
<mvo> hey mena
<lool> mvo: Sorry to jump you straight in the morning
<seb128__> hello Hobbsee
<mvo> lool: no problem .)
<mvo> lool: in ~5min all is good, when my green morning tea is ready - until then I'm a bit slow and sleepy
<lool> It seems persia catched you already, so my additional pressure was worthless
 * Hobbsee runs 240v through mvo 
<crevette> :)
<Hobbsee> hm, that didn't work.
<lool> jackalope, that doesn't sound too nice in French
<mvo> Hobbsee: only green tea works on me :)
<huats> lool: +1 :)
<huats> I was thinking the same way :)
<crevette> lool: what is jackalope ?
<crevette> a google was my friend
<mpt> mvo, hi
<mvo> mpt: hello!
<mpt> mvo, do you know what that "Default" column represents, precisely?
<mvo> mpt: I think it its for the default keymap when a new window is selected, then it can be changed via "alt (left) and alt (right)"
<lool> * Go back to using powers of 10 instead of powers of 2 for display sizes.
<lool> hmmm
<mpt> heh
<lool> « e.g. memory sticks will now correctly report "64MB volume" instead of previous "61.7MB volume" »
<lool> Shouldn't it be MiB?
<lool> lalala
<lool> Fortunately Keybuk isn't reading this
<mpt> Debating units of data measurement is like mud wrestling
<lool> WHAT?  NOT AT ALL
<lool> woohoo pa 0.9.12
<lool> I guess it's too late for intrepid
<mpt> mvo, hm, did you already implement the "Use as System-Wide Settings..." button for Network Proxy?
<mvo> mpt: yes and no, yes its there, but no the UI has not changed yet since you last saw it, I work on this later today or tomorrow (depending on how well the keyboard stuff goes)
<mvo> s/I work/I will work/
<mpt> Why the heck didn't I use the same wording for the system-wide proxy seetings as for the system-wide keyboard settings?
<mpt> Only three days apart, too
 * mpt slaps self
<mpt> hm
<mpt> ( Reset to System-Wide Settings ) is a bit long
<mpt> ( Use System-Wide... ) ( Reset to System Settings )
<mvo> mpt: that sounds good, thanks!
<mpt> maybe, but it's not forward-compatible
<seb128> lool: having 0.9.11 would already be good
<lool> 0.9.11 was suffering from quite some issues which were fixed post release though
<lool> I thought we would be moving to a post 0.9.11 snapshot in the last weeks?
<seb128> dunno, I'm not looking into details, I just know the sound situation in ubuntu is the suck since we use pulseaudio
<mvo> seb128: do you work on gnome-control-center currently? I have some stuff pending for the keyboard settings
<seb128> mvo: what keyboard settings?
<mvo> seb128: to make the setting a system wide default (including the console)
<mvo> seb128: I was just curious if you are currently working on it
 * seb128 things he will give up on maintaining this package if people keep adding tons of distro specific changes which makes update harder and harder
<seb128> mvo: no
<mvo> ok, thanks
<seb128> mvo: and if you touch it you will be assignee for next updates ;-)
<mvo> it is a problem, I agree
<seb128> sorry I'm a bit grumpy, but there is like 60 tarballs to upgrades at every new GNOME weeks
<mvo> I understand
<seb128> and if doing updates for one tarball start taking hours because of the glade merging to do, etc that doesn't scale
<mvo> seb128: you know if you want me to update it, I will put it into bzr ;) ?
<seb128> I'm already stretching my limits late in the night to do those updates
<seb128> mvo: yeah that's alright ;-)
<mvo> right
 * mvo hugs seb128
<mpt> mvo, ok, I'm going to update both of those mockups
 * crevette hugs sincerely seb128 for all its hard work
<mpt> I'll be done in about ten minutes
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> I can try to submit it to upstream again, maybe if the dbus backend is done as part of gnome-system-tools it gets more favorable comments ...
<seb128> I doubt of it, no other distro is using g-s-t
 * mvo scratches his head
<mpt> seb128, really? What do they all use?
<seb128> mpt: their own tool, suse uses yast, mandriva their draketools, fedora they system-* pygtk applications
 * mpt should spend more time trying other OSes :-)
<lool> gentoo uses dd!
<mpt> mvo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DefaultKeyboardSettings updated
<mpt> mvo, silly question: where did I publish the proxy mockup?
<EvolutionXtinct> this is a dumb question :( but its been FOREVER since i've used linux and i want to setup a theme for 8.04 does any one got any good tutorials?
<Ampelbein> hi! is bug #264538 a candidate for won't fix? the issue is definitely there but upstream does not want to change the behaviour.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264538 in totem "Play button swaps places" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264538
<seb128> Ampelbein: we do not changes software against upstream decision without a good reason, if upstream closes the request do the same on the ubuntu bug
<seb128> Ampelbein: upstream has a point there
<seb128> tell the submitter to argue on the upstream bug if he has a strong opinion about that
<Ampelbein> seb128: yes, i see the reason, too. the only question for me is invalid or won't fix.
<seb128> whatever upstream does
<seb128> wontfix seems to be a good choose for this one
<Ampelbein> ok.
<Ampelbein> thanks
<mvo> mpt: I think you just sent it by mail, I can forward it to you again if its not in your send folder anymore
<mpt> mvo, ok, updated version e-mailed
<seb128> mvo: there is a new vte available, want to do the update? ;-)
<mvo> mpt: thanks!
<Ampelbein> seb128: gnome-session is still 2.23.90 in intrepid, should i provide an upgrade or are you working on it?
<seb128> Ampelbein: 2.23.91 was too buggy to be used, I need to look at 2.23.92, let me do it I've already a partial update on disk but I didn't update because of some issues
<seb128> Ampelbein: looking for updates to do?
<Ampelbein> seb128: yes
<seb128> Ampelbein: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-games/2.23/gnome-games-2.23.92.tar.gz
<Ampelbein> k
<seb128> Ampelbein: not sure if you are fluent in packaging but there is already libgweather which won python bindings if you feel like doing such changes
<seb128> Ampelbein: http://download.gnome.org/sources/xchat-gnome/0.23/xchat-gnome-0.23.92.tar.gz too
<seb128> Ampelbein: and http://download.gnome.org/sources/gedit-plugins/2.22/gedit-plugins-2.22.3.tar.gz
<seb128> Ampelbein: you can pick any of those ;-)
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok, one after another. gnome-games now.
<EvolutionXtinct> anyone familiar w/ the themes from ubuntu site.... what system does gnome run.
<EvolutionXtinct> GTK or metacity... i don't remember anymore :(
<Ampelbein> seb128: about the libgweather thing, i think i'll need to learn a bit more before starting on changing dependencies. (if i got right what you meant)
<seb128> Ampelbein: it's rather adding new binaries and building a python flavor, not trivial indeed
<Ampelbein> seb128: i guess i'll pass this one ;-)
<mvo> seb128: I look at vte later, I think I have some outstanding merges from ember as well that I haven't llooked at
<seb128> mvo: ok thanks
<seb128> mvo: doing metacity would be nice too if you want to do that one too
<seb128> mvo: and compiz will need to be updated to install the .desktop not to the wm-properties directory too, the new gnome-session doesn't look in this one now
<EvolutionXtinct> anyone willing to help me figure out why themes isnt recognizing a theme install file
<seb128> EvolutionXtinct: use gvfs-info on the theme install file and copy that somewhere?
<EvolutionXtinct> well i'm using Gnome gui 'Appearance' to install it like it says on ubuntu gnome theme section
<EvolutionXtinct> but i extract the files to .theme and i'm supposed to go to that location and click theinstall file
<EvolutionXtinct> and it shows nothing when i browse tothat location as if none of those files are correct
<EvolutionXtinct> hmm don't have thattool
<EvolutionXtinct> and i see index.theme files
<EvolutionXtinct> but it doesn't see them.
<EvolutionXtinct> when i try to grrr
<EvolutionXtinct> *sigh*
<seb128> EvolutionXtinct: what format has the file you try to install and how do you try to install it?
<EvolutionXtinct> well the file i'm trying to install thru 'appearances' is index.theme
<EvolutionXtinct> but when i go to 'appearances' it doesn't find that file
<EvolutionXtinct> even when i have it view all files in directory
<EvolutionXtinct> do i need to use GDM themes?
<EvolutionXtinct> GDM themes don't seem to work either
 * EvolutionXtinct sighs
 * EvolutionXtinct thinks he might go back to bed
<seb128> EvolutionXtinct: index.theme is not something to install
<EvolutionXtinct> then how would i install a GTK2.0 theme?
<EvolutionXtinct> i am underlogin screen was able to get GDM installed
<pochu> hi seb128
<EvolutionXtinct> but itsnot the regular teme.
<EvolutionXtinct> :(
<seb128> pochu: hye
<seb128> hey
<seb128> pochu: are you the updates you claimed going? ;-)
<seb128> EvolutionXtinct: by dnd the tarball which has a gtkrc, etc
<pochu> seb128: gnome-utils has a library for the dictionary, libgdict, should I create packages for them? see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=443889
<ubottu> Debian bug 443889 in gnome-utils "Re: needed something like gnome-utils-dev" [Normal,Open]
<pochu> seb128: yes, I'm just doing the gnome-utils one
<pochu> which looks trivial ;)
<seb128> pochu: right, would be nice but that's not a priority, do the update first
<EvolutionXtinct> ya i noticed they have a GTKRC but i tell it to use that but then i can't go under 'local' tab and install the dang theme
<EvolutionXtinct> it still don't find it
<EvolutionXtinct> oh you gotta use the .tar
<EvolutionXtinct> lol damn
<pochu> seb128: ok, they have been done in Debian just today so we can merge them later
<seb128> pochu: feel free to merge now if you want
<seb128> EvolutionXtinct: yes, dnd the tar.gz to the appareance capplet
<EvolutionXtinct> tar.gz it won't do...
<EvolutionXtinct> whats dnd sorry :(
<seb128> drag and drop
<EvolutionXtinct> oh..
<EvolutionXtinct> lol
<EvolutionXtinct> i think it worked.
<EvolutionXtinct> well it froze that app up
<EvolutionXtinct> damn
<EvolutionXtinct> wow dragging and dropping made it run like crap now and it said itinstalled itbut itdoesn't show up on the list of themes
<EvolutionXtinct> what happens if the stupid theme file isn't a tar.gz but just a tar
<Ampelbein> seb128: bug #268070 - finished.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268070 in gnome-games "Please upgrade to 2.23.92" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268070
<pochu> seb128: I'll just do the update and include libgdict later, if that's fine with you
<Keybuk> lool: saying 64MB is right, isn't it?
<lool> Keybuk: I'm not *remotely* tempted
<seb128> pochu: sure
<seb128> Ampelbein: ok thanks, will look after lunch
<Keybuk> lool: we certainly patch things to make them sane :p
 * EvolutionXtinct kicks ubuntu
<EvolutionXtinct> why is it it shows my themes as successfully installed yet they don't show up on the list....
<EvolutionXtinct> wow this one theme finally worked
<EvolutionXtinct> lol outta 4
<seb128> lool: no hurry but you will do the cheese update at some point right? just going through the list of outdated desktop packages
<seb128> lool: you or somebody in the mobile team
<TheMuso> vuntz: Greetings. I was talking to seb128 about the gnome-session logout/shutdown dialogs Intrepid currently has, taken from bugzilla, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=507101. He pointed me in your direction. It turns out that these dialogs are not accessible with assistive technologies eg orca. Is this known?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 507101 in general "New UI for logout/shutdown dialogs" [Minor,New]
<seb128> Ampelbein: where did you take your changelog summary?
<seb128> Ampelbein: oh, the changelog? we usually use NEWS for new GNOME versions
<seb128> Ampelbein: it already has the changes summary
<vuntz> TheMuso: no, it's not known
<vuntz> TheMuso: how is it not accessible?
<TheMuso> vuntz: Its impossible to tab through the dialog and get audible feedback from orca, and orca's flat review mode doesn't give out any information either. I'm currently not running the latest orca/at-spi, but I doubt that would make a difference.
<lool> seb128: Well I'd love to
<lool> seb128: It's on my "really hot list"
<lool> Now I actually have a webcam which makes it possible
<seb128> lool: worded differently "should I try to assign this update to some contributor or is somebody going to do it before intrepid", there is still several weeks before freezing GNOME versions so no hurry
<lool> Well I think I can do it before intrepid, but if you find anybody interested, they should do it
<seb128> alright
<seb128> thanks
<vuntz> TheMuso: hrm. I have no idea why this would be happening :/
<vuntz> TheMuso: are you able to easily test another patch?
<TheMuso> vuntz: Yes, just a matter of rolling a custom gnome-session package, which I can do easily enough.
<pochu> seb128: when I upgrade from gnome-utils/intrepid to gnome-utils/2.23.92, I get this:
<pochu> WARNING: Failed to parse default value `' for schema (/schemas/apps/gnome-screenshot/take_window_shot)
<pochu> WARNING: Failed to parse default value `' for schema (/schemas/apps/gnome-screenshot/delay)
<pochu> that's the dpkg output, any idea what's wrong?
<vuntz> TheMuso: ok, give me 30 minutes (need to finish something first)
<TheMuso> vuntz: Sure, no hurry, just thought I'd bring it to your attention.
<seb128> pochu: upstream translation issue
<pochu> seb128: but       <default></default>
<pochu> oops
<vuntz> TheMuso: just wondering: is the automatic log out an issue for accessibility?
<vuntz> TheMuso: I mean automatic log out after a timeout?
<pochu> seb128: but /usr/share/gconf/schemas/gnome-screenshot.schemas hasn't changed this time, so it was already present?
 * pochu looks if that was the case
<TheMuso> vuntz: Hmm. Not personally, but you'd have to ask other members of the accessibility.
<TheMuso> community
<seb128> pochu: likely
<pochu> yes it was already present
<Ampelbein> seb128: sorry, was away shortly. so should i only point to the bugs fixed in changelog and let all other stuff be in NEWS?
<seb128> Ampelbein: we usually copy the NEWS entry, users like to see the changes in the new version when reading the changelog
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok, will do that and reupload.
<seb128> Ampelbein: don't, I sponsored your update already, just a note for next one
<Ampelbein> seb128: oh, ok then.
<pochu> seb128: the update looks good, I've tested all the binaries in the package and everything seems to be working fine. is emilio.pozuelo.org ok for you or do you prefer attachments in launchpad?
<jpds> hi pochu1
<pochu> hey jpds :)
<seb128> pochu: launchpad is better, thanks
<pochu> yeah, but it's slower ;)
 * pochu uploads it to launchpad
<pochu> hey huats
<Ampelbein> seb128: bug #268079 - the next one. i hope this one is ok.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268079 in xchat-gnome "Please upgrade to 0.23.92" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268079
<seb128> Ampelbein: looking
<huats> hey pochu
<pochu> seb128: bug 268110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268110 in gnome-utils "New upstream 2.23.92 release" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268110
<seb128> pochu: thanks
<fta> seb128, (nautilus:31766): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_canvas_item_request_update: assertion `!item->canvas->doing_update' failed
<fta> nautilus: ../../src/xcb_lock.c:77: _XGetXCBBuffer: Assertion `((int) ((xcb_req)
<fta> - (dpy->request)) >= 0)' failed.
<fta> Abort (core dumped)
<seb128> fta: yes?
<seb128> fta: what do you do to get this?
<fta> opening sftp:// urls from Places
<seb128> not confirming
<seb128> what libeel2-2 and nautilus version do you have?
<fta> crashed ~5 times since this morning. i'm trying to get a traceback
<ember> wifi?
<fta> libeel2-2                     2.23.91-0ubuntu1
<fta> nope, wired eth
<seb128> fta: try updating to the current version maybe?
<fta> it's not ? hm
<fta> hm 44 new updates in the less than 10h
<seb128> fta: right, the buildds were broken for some days so every built when they got fixed
<seb128> and new GNOME version this week too
<fta> upgrading...
<seb128> Ampelbein: alright, some notes about your xchat-gnome issue
<seb128> Ampelbein: first describe your changes in the changelog, ie you added a build-depends on libcanberra that should be described there
<seb128> Ampelbein: you don't need to list remaining patches those are not changes in your update
<seb128> Ampelbein: the new version doesn't use gnome-vfs so those requirements should be removed
<seb128> Ampelbein: and the libglade requirement should be update
<seb128> Ampelbein: hint, diff the configure.in between the versions to see the requirements changes
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok, will do that. thanks for the hints. should i reupload?
<seb128> Ampelbein: yes, please fix those and update the bug, I changed to incomplete for now
<Ampelbein> k
<Ampelbein> seb128: should i note which patches were dropped?
<seb128> Ampelbein: yes, the purpose of the changelog is to log the changes ;-)
<Ampelbein> sounds reasonable.
<Ampelbein> ;-)
<Ampelbein> seb128: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391852/ my new changelog, ok?
<seb128> Ampelbein: you need to update the libglib requirement to >= 2.16 due to gio
<seb128> Ampelbein: and somewhere write why you drop those patches, ie "those changes are in the new version"
<Ampelbein> ok.
<Ampelbein> thanks for being so patient with me.
<seb128> Ampelbein: no problem don't worry ;-)
<seb128> everybody needs to start and we appreciate contributors ;-)
<Ampelbein> seb128: next try: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391853/ ;-)
<seb128> Ampelbein: you also need to update the libglib2.0-dev build-depends to 2.18
<seb128> Ampelbein: otherwise looks correct
<Ampelbein> ok, now i got everything. i try build again.
<Ampelbein> seb128: bug #268079 next try
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268079 in xchat-gnome "Please upgrade to 0.23.92" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268079
<seb128> looking
<Ampelbein> seb128: bug #268077 finished, too.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268077 in gedit-plugins "Please upgrade to 2.22.3" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268077
<seb128> Ampelbein: there is an issue in the xchat-gnome update, looking into details, the notification and sound-notification plugins are not built
<seb128> configure:26508: WARNING: xchat-gnome compiled without libcanberra support, plugins sound-notification will not be available
<seb128> configure:26524: WARNING: xchat-gnome compiled without libnotify support, plugins notify-osd will not be available
<Ampelbein> seb128: hmm. i'll look into it to see why.
<seb128> Ampelbein: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551515
<ubottu> Gnome bug 551515 in general "the libnotify and canberra plugins are not built" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok. then i put your patch in debian/patches, change changelog accordingly and try again?
<seb128> Ampelbein: you need to put the patch before the autoconf one and to update the autoconf one
<Ampelbein> ok
<seb128> Ampelbein: gedit-plugins is an universe package btw, I'm changing the sponsoring team subscribed ;-)
<Ampelbein> gnarf...
<Ampelbein> thanks
<Ampelbein> seb128: btw, how to you see the failed configures? with pbuilder it compiled and i can't see the logfiles anywhere.
<seb128> Ampelbein: debdiff current and new versions
<ember> seb128 a shlibs question: do i need to update shlibs because of this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/44919/ (python stuff)
<seb128> shlibs is not a python thing
<seb128> no
<ember> ok thanks
<ember> mvo it's alright then
<Ampelbein> seb128: your patch does not enable the two plugins, unfortunately: configure: WARNING: xchat-gnome compiled without libcanberra support, plugins sound-notification will not be available
<Ampelbein> configure: WARNING: xchat-gnome compiled without libnotify support, plugins notify-osd will not be available
<seb128> Ampelbein: did you run autoconf as I said?
<seb128> Ampelbein: can you add the diff.gz you are using to the bug?
<Ampelbein> seb128: i'll add it.
<Ampelbein> seb128: added
<Ampelbein> i think i missed the autoconf-thing
<seb128> Ampelbein: right the autoconf patch has not been refreshed after applying the new change
<Ampelbein> seb128: i don't understand yet, what i have to do to refresh it. it applies cleanly. do i have to run autoconf after applying your patch?
<seb128> Ampelbein: yes, sorry if that was not clear, copy my patch, and cdbs-edit-patch 98_autoconf, run autoconf, rm -rf autom4te.cache and exit 0
<Ampelbein> ok, now i get it.
<Ampelbein> its a good exercise though ;-)
<Ampelbein> now we have it all. diffs attached.
<Ampelbein> thanks seb128
<tjaalton> seb128: is gnome-settings-daemon maintained in bzr? debian/control wouldn't suggest that
<seb128> tjaalton: no, why?
<seb128> Ampelbein: you're welcome
<tjaalton> seb128: I need to update it and drop the evdev patch, once hal/xkb-data/x-x-i-evdev are uploaded
<seb128> tjaalton: alright
<tjaalton> seb128: because there's no need to force the model anymore
<seb128> how does it work now?
<tjaalton> I mean after those uploads. xkb-data upstream has a new evdev rules (instead of the old 'base'), and so the driver will force that instead of the model. the old method broke ABNT2/jp106 keyboards so that they couldn't be fixed
<tjaalton> but this will allow fixing those when using the evdev driver..
<tjaalton> and the user can change the kb model again
<tjaalton> like before input-hotplug
<tjaalton> I know it sounds confusing, but the terminology is
<lapo> hi
<cjwatson> whose bug is bug 267255? it isn't ubiquity's
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267255 in ubiquity "unable to change the appearance, visual efects from none" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267255
<seb128> cjwatson: looking
<seb128> cjwatson: what the title means is "compiz doesn't start" and the description suggests it's an nvidia-* bug since it works using the upstream nvidia driver
<cjwatson> seb128: so tasks on nvidia-graphics-drivers-{173,177}?
<seb128> cjwatson: I would do that, or reassign to compiz and ask for a compiz --replace log for details
<cjwatson> seb128: ok, I did the latter, thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<NCommander> seb128, ping
<NCommander> seb128, I have gtkmm for you
<Ampelbein> against what package should bugs about missing file association be filed? nautilus? gnome-control-center?
<seb128> Ampelbein: details?
<seb128> lool: bug #268250 if you want to have a look btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268250 in cheese "Please sponsor cheese 2.23.91 into Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268250
<Ampelbein> seb128: bug #255936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255936 in totem "totem should be associated with 3g2 videos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255936
<seb128> Ampelbein: what mimetype is displayed in nautilus for the example?
<Ampelbein> seb128: 3GPP multimedia file
<seb128> Ampelbein: the way it works is that shared-mime-info define mimetype, if nautilus displays a likely mimetype the definition is good, otherwise the mimetype might not be listed or described correctly (in which case shared-mime-info should be changed)
<seb128> alright, so it looks like the mimetype is defined there
<seb128> Ampelbein: so whatever the short mimetype description "ie something/sometext" the totem-gstreamer.desktop should have it listed in its mimetype list
<Ampelbein> seb128: so its generally an application issue, not nautilus.
<seb128> right, nautilus has nothing to do in there usually
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok, thanks again.
<seb128> shared-mime-info has the definition and the applications should have the mimetype listed
<seb128> you're welcome
<NCommander> seb128, poke
<seb128> NCommander: hello, sorry I read your message between was in middle of dinner and just passing in front of the screen and forgot to ping back after dinner
<seb128> NCommander: how are you?
<NCommander> seb128, I'm fine. Have gtkmm and pangomm for you
<ember> lool any news on getting hamster-applet on Debian?
<NCommander> seb128, there's irony for you, Debian just accepted the broken pangomm :-)
<seb128> ah ah ;-)
<seb128> NCommander: where is your gtkmm update btw?
<NCommander> seb128, on its way to my PPA
<NCommander> (probably should do that one first)
<seb128> good
<Laney> seb128: Do you think it's a good idea to backport the fix to bug #265055?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 265055 in pidgin "Pidgin backport segfault in libc.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/265055
<Laney> (or wait until 2.5.2?)
<seb128> Laney: I've nothing to do with backports
<seb128> Laney: that's what stable users get for trying to run on new cracks, there is a reason why we don't update versions in stable
<Laney> seb128: I don't mean hardy-backports, I mean to backport the fix to Intrepid
<seb128> Laney: that said I'll try to update 2.5.2 to intrepid this week then you can speak to the backport team about getting the new version in hardy
<Laney> sorry, should have been more clear
<Laney> 2.5.2 isn't out, but when it is that fix will be in it
<seb128> Laney: and the fix is not in 2.5.1?
<Laney> Nope
<Laney> I was proposing to take it from pidgin mtn
<Laney> I don't know how frequently pidgin release bugfix updates, and whether we'll get 2.5.2 in time
<seb128> Laney: that's something to backport when doing the 2.5.1 update then yes
 * Laney nods
<seb128> you are welcome to work on the update, attach a debdiff to the bug and subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors if you want ;-)
<Laney> seb128: The 2.5.1 update? I'm not sure if I'm hardcore enough to be able to do that right now... (the symbols stuff is scary)
<seb128> Laney: no, somebody else did that but once the update is uploaded the debdiff for this specific change
<Laney> Oh right, yes I'll do that one
<Laney> Ping me when you upload it and I'll take care of it
<seb128> alright thanks
<NCommander> seb128, gtkmm is in my PPA now BTW
<seb128> NCommander: ok good, did you test it?
<NCommander> seb128, yes, I have it installed now
<Ampelbein> seb128: just if you are curious, i put gnome-session 2.23.92 in my ppa. you said earlier you wanted to test it.
<seb128> NCommander: excellent, will have a look in a few minutes then
<seb128> Ampelbein: does it work for you?
<Ampelbein> seb128: the main issue why i tried it (adding startup commands) seems to be fixed.
<Ampelbein> seb128: what other issues did you encounter with .91? i can try out if you like.
<Laney> Ampelbein: What about the xdg-open issue?
<Ampelbein> Laney: some more hints? can't follow atm.
<Laney> Ampelbein: xdg-open's gnome detection was broken in previous versions of gnome-session
<Laney> (one of) the symptom is that 'xdg-open "http://www.google.com"' doesn't launch the right browser - for me it always launches Epiphany
<Laney> You can verify it's fixed by setting your browser to something else and running the above command
<Ampelbein> no, thats not fixed.
<Laney> Ampelbein: Bug ##255621
<Laney> bug #255621 even
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255621 in xdg-utils "xdg-open's Gnome detection is broken" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255621
<Laney> Bah, did the patch not get committed upstream?
<Laney> or was it before the tarball was rolled
<Laney> Nope, it was in gnome-session 2.23.91
<Ampelbein> i'll test on another install.
<Ampelbein> bb in 2
<Laney> Ampelbein: You probably need to restart your session for it to take effect, if you haven't lready
<Ampelbein> Laney: can confirm it's fixed.
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> Please close the bug in the changelog then
<Laney> good work
<Ampelbein> i always forget restarting X. should probably use windows more often so i get used to it ;-)
<seb128> re
<seb128> Ampelbein: one issue was that compiz was not used after a session restart and gnome-wm not installed
<Ampelbein> seb128: i'll enable compiz and try.
<seb128> Ampelbein: don't bother too much I've a good idea about what to change and 2.23.91 which I packaged locally previous week and some other pending changes already
<Ampelbein> seb128: just tried it and compiz gets disabled upon restart :-(
<seb128> Ampelbein: right, that's what I said, they stopped shipping gnome-wm in the new version
<seb128> and changed the gconf key too
<Ampelbein> i guess i'll downgrade again in that case. would have surprised me anyway if this had worked in the first place. today everything tends to get messy. the xchat-gnome thing was, my coffee-machine is broken and my cat peed on the carpet.
<seb128> Ampelbein: the xchat-gnome was a good one, you learnt some things on the way and it got uploaded ;-)
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok, you got a point there. always look on the bright side of life. ;-)
<seb128> NCommander: the gtkmm in your ppa didn't build apparently?
<seb128> NCommander: no pangomm build-depends?
<NCommander> seb128, gah, whoops
<seb128> ;-)
<NCommander> seb128, I screwed up and dint' regenerate the gtkmm source package >.>;
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-10
<huats> morning everyone
<huats> hello crevette
<crevette> salut huats
<pochu> seb128: vino done
<seb128> pochu: right, I've nothing it got uploaded, probably thanks to dholbach who did some sponsoring ;-)
<pochu> yeah :)
<seb128> mvo:
<seb128> $ gnome-keyboard-properties
<seb128> (gnome-keyboard-properties:14180): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance
<seb128> (gnome-keyboard-properties:14180): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<seb128> mvo: those warnings were not there before you update
<seb128> mvo: I get them when starting gnome-keyboard-properties
<mvo> seb128: hrm, I don't get those
<mvo> seb128: could you please give me your gconf keyboard settings? I will try to reproduce
<seb128> mvo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/gconf.log
<seb128> mvo: the stacktrace
<seb128> #5  0xb7ac1838 in IA__g_type_check_instance (type_instance=0x0) at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.18.0/gobject/gtype.c:3814
<seb128> #6  0xb7abc559 in IA__g_signal_connect_data (instance=0x0, detailed_signal=0x805a9e1 "clicked",
<seb128>     c_handler=0x8051bd0 <make_default>, data=0x88d1a00, destroy_data=0, connect_flags=0)
<seb128>     at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.18.0/gobject/gsignal.c:2235
<seb128> #7  0x08051a1f in setup_xkb_tabs (dialog=0x88d1a00, changeset=0x0) at gnome-keyboard-properties-xkb.c:319
<seb128> mvo: frame 7 is
<seb128> 319		g_signal_connect (G_OBJECT (WID ("button_make_default")),
<mvo> seb128: thanks, I have it here now too
<seb128> mvo: ok, my fault, I've fixed it :-p
<mvo> oh?
<seb128> mvo: I did apt-get install gnome-control-center to try the new version but that didn't upgrade capplets-data which has the required glade changes
<mvo> right, that sounds like a bad dependency
 * mvo fixes in bzr
<mvo> seb128: hm, currently the dependency on capplet-data is gnome:version
<mvo> seb128: is there a risk in making it binary:version ?
<seb128> mvo: I guess it's really a corner case, don't bother
 * mvo nods
<mvo> seb128: can you make it crask after the update?
<seb128> mvo: the issue is that strict versionning between arch all and any breaks installability on !i386
<mvo> right
<seb128> mvo: no, but I think it's due to tjaalton changes, maybe partial upgrade there too, ie the new xbd-data not installed or something
<mvo> seb128: I keep an eye on the issue, I just found and fixed one crash, but it does not really match the signature of the other bugreport. I will keep looking
<seb128> mvo: ok
<seb128> mvo: thanks
<andreasn> seb128: are you in charge of the rhythmbox package?
<seb128> andreasn: yes
<andreasn> seb128: I just realized why the icon looks like crap in the Applications menu
<andreasn> it lacks a 24x24 size in icons/hicolor
<andreasn> ah, same thing upstream it seems
<andreasn> if I sent you a 24x24 icon, could you fix it? I want to submit it upstream as well, but maybe it's too late
<pochu> seb128: bug 268470, I guess it needs a feature freeze exception
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268470 in gtk-vnc "New upstream 0.3.7 release" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268470
<pochu> soren: ^
<seb128> pochu: no, it's a GNOME requirement so it should be alright
<pochu> great :)
<seb128> andreasn: that should be fixed in the svn snapshot I uploaded to intrepid yesterday?
<andreasn> oh, cool
<andreasn> I tested the latest Alpha of Ubuntu, but if it's fixed already I can sleep calmly at nights again :(
<andreasn> :) I mean
<pochu> brb
<pochu> hmm, vinagre + scaling doesn't work here
<pochu> (vinagre:31774): GdkGLExt-WARNING **: Window system doesn't support OpenGL.
<pochu> err
<pochu> glxgears doesn't either!
<pochu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<pochu> heh, glxinfo segfaults
<pochu> tjaalton: ^ this is an intel GMA 965, any idea?
<seb128> pochu: do you have some nvidia-*177 installed?
<seb128> pochu: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-177
<pochu> seb128: yeah, that's installed. removing it, thanks
<tjaalton> pochu: right, broken nvidia-kernel-common upload which pulled nvidia-glx..
<pochu> so no need to report it, I guess :)
<pochu> brb
<pochu> thanks folks
<seb128> pochu: you're welcome
<pochu> yay, scaling rocks!
<pochu> but it doesn't work with compositing...
<pochu> "Scaling does not work properly on composited windows. Disable the visual effects and try again."
<pochu> seb128: bug 268484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268484 in vinagre "New upstream 2.23.92 release" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268484
<seb128> pochu: cool thanks
<pochu> seb128: no problem!
<glatzor> mvo, there is currently some discussion about a software online repo at #PackageKit
<glatzor> mvo, perhaps we could finally target something for 9.04
<glatzor> mvo, hughsie will try to get some more information from the redhat guys about the amber project
<_8472> Hi, is there any chance to enable in Gnome this kind of METACITY setting "automatically give focus to newly created windows" ? I'm already searching for it for some time, but still no success. Always have found similar answer, it's not in Gnome ....... , but i don't like this answer. thx in advance
<lool> seb128: poppler 0.8.7-1 is in incoming or so
<seb128> lool: right I noticed, will sync it thanks
<glatzor> mpt, hello.
<glatzor> mpt, you did some work on specifing the maintenace level of a package. Could you please point me to the wiki page?
<glatzor> mpt, I would like to get this into packagekit too, but cannot find the page anymore
<mpt> glatzor, sure, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackageMaintainednessPresentation
<glatzor> mpt, great!
<glatzor> mpt, have you found any time recently to work on your package management idea?
<mpt> glatzor, it's not on my to-do list at the moment, but I'm quite hopeful it will be for the Jackalope
<glatzor> mpt, RedHat and Novell are both working on an online software catalog.
<mpt> muahahaha
<glatzor> mpt, I would like to get this finally for Debian and Ubuntu
<glatzor> mpt, AFAIK they plan to make use of the packagekit browser plugin to allow to easily install, remove or run the software
<glatzor> (RedHat)
<lool> Hey can you people still mount USB keys?
<lool> I just tried a regular one with vfat and it wouldn't mount in nautilus
<glatzor> mpt, http://benjiweber.co.uk/blog/?p=10
<glatzor> mpt, there are screenshots from the novell thing. but they use a java application :(
<glatzor> mpt, http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2008/09/09/packagekit-web-plugin/
<glatzor> mpt, here is a screenshot of the packagekit plugin.
<mpt> a Java application powering a Web site, no less
<mpt> oh, the packagekit one is a Web site too
<glatzor> mpt, the screenshot is just a demo of the plugin. the project of Redhat is called amber.
<glatzor> mpt, perhaps I can setup a local server soon
<mpt> glatzor, plug-in for what?
<james_w> Hey all. What sets XDG_SESSION_COOKIE?
<james_w> some users are seeing problems when it is not available over an "ssh -X" connection
<glatzor> mpt, the packagekit web plugin is  the small white box that you can see on the screenshots
<glatzor> mpt, it allows to interact with the local package manager.
<mpt> I don't understand why it's a Web site in the first place
<glatzor> mpt, it represents the installation status and allow to install, run or remove an application
<glatzor> mpt, because you make use of non-static and large data
<mpt> so?
<glatzor> mpt, only think of screenshots
<mpt> Web browsers aren't the only programs that can do HTTP.
<glatzor> mpt, sure there is still wget :)
<mpt> Putting it in a Web browser just makes it half as efficient and offers 100 more wrong things to click.
<glatzor> mpt, but how do you want to communicate the requirement to be "online" in a better way?
<mpt> With a message, inside the package manager, asking you to either connect to the Internet or insert an appropriate disc
<glatzor> mpt, sorry, I have to leave. My break is over. and the patients are waiting for their medicine. see you!
<mpt> ok :-)
<mpt> (glatzor's a doctor?)
<tedg> lool: Worked for me a couple weeks ago...
<lool> Yeah for me too
<tedg> james_w: It's a cookie to keep track of individual sessions.  It's used by stuff like policykit and consolekit.  I would imagine that it wouldn't work over an ssh connection anyway as DBus is not being routed across that session.
<james_w> tedg: yeah, this is consolekit
<tedg> james_w: Probably an app bug that it doesn't work gracefully without having it.
<james_w> bug 231246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231246 in policykit-gnome "'Unlock' button in admin utilities greyed out" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231246
<lool> tedg, seb128 call
<tedg> lool: There
<lool> MacSlow: too
<seb128> lool: yeah, I was just going to call ;-)
<seb128> lool: I didn't know you were joining, good ;-)
 * MacSlow is in 
<tedg> james_w: I guess perhaps the admin tools shouldn't require the local console?  Seems, at least in the LTSP case, that shouldn't be required.
<james_w> tedg: yeah, I'm not sure if this is the actual problem, or just a red-herring
<MacSlow> lool, tedg, seb128: also maybe join #advisoryboard on irc.gimp.org
<gicmo> seb128: gvfs-trashd is seriously FUBAR
<seb128> gicmo: indeed
<seb128> gicmo: we have over 60 crash duplicates now in launchpad
<gicmo> seb128: ok, I really need to look at this
<gicmo> seb128: can you point me at one?
<gicmo> I mean bug report in lp
<seb128> gicmo: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/252174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252174 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [High,Triaged]
<gicmo>  wtf, in g_main_context_dispatch?!
<seb128> gicmo: the top of the stacktrace is missing and I didn't manage to know why, we already talked about that
<seb128> gicmo: see http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=547568 which could be the same issue
<ubottu> Gnome bug 547568 in trash backend "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<gicmo> seb128: Ill see what I can do
<seb128> gicmo: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=547726 too
<ubottu> Gnome bug 547726 in hal volume monitor "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_error_is_set()" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> gicmo: valgrind has a "==28416== Jump to the invalid address stated on the next line" error
<gicmo> wtf is trash doing that others dont
<gicmo> I mean its only trash, crashing all the fucking time
<gicmo> and hadess branched gvfs without asking me
<gicmo> to commit his stupid cd text xattr patch
<gicmo> super duper
<gicmo> seb128: you remember when did this start?
<seb128> gicmo: the version where the monitors have been splitted
<gicmo> oh, who'd guessed that now ;-)
<gicmo> seb128: yo
<gicmo> seb128: soo, walters told me, and he is right, it looks like its doing dbus stuff from different threads
<seb128> gicmo: oh
<gicmo> in do_mount
<seb128> gicmo: read http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551337 on that topic
<ubottu> Gnome bug 551337 in general "gedit crashes browsing fileselector ssh locations" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<gicmo> seb128: so, we call enumerate_root_trashdir () in the trash backend on a second thread
<gicmo> which causes g_daemon_vfs_init () to be called
<gicmo> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16686194/stacktrace-gvfsd-trash.log
<gicmo> see #11 0x00007f398b088f50 in g_daemon_vfs_init (vfs=0x227cf20)
<gicmo> which then loads the proxy monitors
<gicmo> and dbus stuff etc
<gicmo> seb128: <davidz> gicmo: does this crash happen with GIO_USE_VFS=local ?
<gicmo> seb128: maybe we can start the gvfsd-thrash daemon with  GIO_USE_VFS=local  and see if it goes away
<gicmo> can we reproduce that reliable?
<seb128> gicmo: ugly workaround?
<gicmo> seb128: just trying to find out if that is the cause at all
<seb128> gicmo: no, it happens randomly once a day or something
<gicmo> teh suck
<gicmo> its prolly a race
<seb128> gicmo: but your "don't use dbus in different threads" seems a good explanation
<seb128> gicmo: did you read the bug I just pointed?
<seb128> gicmo: in fact that's an another issue
<gicmo> seb128: its another one, but quite interesting as well
<gicmo> trashdir = 0x227f930 "/home/username/.local/share/Trash"
<gicmo>  	topdir = 0x2283620 "/home/username/.local/share"
<gicmo> wtf
<gicmo> who calls himself username?
<walters> i wonder if launchpad automatically replaces /home/<whatever>/ with username
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> walters: no
<gicmo> walters: that be nice though
<seb128> right
<walters> yeah, would make sense for privacy
<gicmo> walters: so, I guess its crashing at   vfs->async_bus = dbus_bus_get_private (DBUS_BUS_SESSION, NULL);
<gicmo> which we call on thread 2
<gicmo> I am pretty sure that we already called dbus_bus_get on thread 1 before because we already have talked to the daemon over dbus
<gicmo> walters: any idea if that is illegal?
<walters> what i would say is that all code should have a good idea of what thread it is going to run on
<walters> if code was intended to be run from the main thread it's going to be a problem
<walters> just calling dbus_bus_get_private from a thread should be OK; it will hand you back a new connection and that should be safe
<gicmo> hmm
<gicmo> then maybe the dbus code that gets pulled in froom the volume proxy monitors the the clurprt
<gicmo> curlprit
<seb128> gicmo: any informations which would be useful to provide?
<pochu> 18:22 <   walters> i wonder if launchpad automatically replaces /home/<whatever>/ with username
<pochu> that's done by apport, bug 192786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192786 in apport "Anonymize user and host name" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192786
<walters> makes sense
<pochu> the bug report is funny, btw :)
<walters> yeah, totem is definitely a source of amusing bug reports
<walters> one thought i had on this is to simply make bug reports non-public by default; i.e. you have to have an account on the system to access them
<walters> that at least somewhat mitigates the slashdot effect
<walters> s/bug report/stack traces/ i mean
<pochu> crashes are private until someone with access to them marks them as public
<walters> ah, ok
<pochu> is it just my keyboard or keyboard shortcuts are case-sensitive?
<gicmo> seb128:well trying to run the daemon with GIO_USE_VOLUME_MONITOR=unix and see if that helps could be of use
<gicmo> but oh well
<seb128> gicmo: is that going to provide useful informations?
<seb128> gicmo: I can do that, but if that turns to workaround the bug what do we do next? ;-)
<gicmo> walters:
<gicmo> hmm might it be that its _g_dbus_connection_integrate_with_main () being called from the thread oder something
<gicmo> I am just blindly guessing here
<walters> gicmo: that sounds very likely to break
<gicmo> also, using mainloop integration causes stuff to be dispached from the mainloop (thread 1), right?
<gicmo> the proxy monitors also do a dbus_connection_send_with_reply_and_block ()
<gicmo> which will happen on thread 2
<gicmo> we call IsSupported () on org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor
<seb128> gicmo: maybe take that discussion on #gnome-hackers?
<seb128> gicmo: higher change to have people jumping in there ;-)
<gicmo> well, I am pretty sure doing dbus_connection_send_with_reply_and_block () on a second thread is kinda bad
<gicmo> easiest fix would be to force gvfs/gio being initilized from the main thread
<seb128> gicmo: could be worth to discussing in with davidz anyway, since he did some of the changes he might be wanting to fix it too ;-)
<directhex> nice job on that pidgin/empathy usability report
<crevette> hello
<crevette>  I have an error with packageKit ppa, should I report it upstream or on lp ?
<pochu> hi crevette!
<pochu> crevette: if it's with the ppa, report it to glatzor
<crevette> hey pochu
<james_w> crevette: hey, if you jump in #packagekit then I can have a look for you
<crevette> let's jump
<mvo> james_w: seb128 had this idea about bzr-buildpackage --upload that would automatically add a tag to the upload and do a dput, what do you think? is that something worth adding a whishlist bug for bzr-buildpackage?
 * mvo likes the idea
<james_w> mvo: yeah, it's something that I would like to do
<mvo> is lack of time the problem?
<james_w> however, I haven't thought through how to handle dput/dupload, multiple hosts, extra options, etc.
<james_w> not so much
<james_w> it's not high priority for this cycle, but I will have time to do it for the next one
<james_w> it's more a lack of experience, as I hardly ever upload, and when I do it's very basic
<mvo> then seb128 is the right person, he uploads a lot :)
<seb128> ah ah
<mvo> *A LOT*
<james_w> :-)
<seb128> mvo: I upload often but don't use bzr when you don't make me do it ;-)
<mvo> you will like it someday :P
<seb128> the thing just hate me
<seb128> every time an upload should take 10 seconds it takes 10 minutes ;-)
<seb128> mvo: joke aside this one was alright but I think I'll not like the extra steps to edit patches
<james_w> which extra steps?
<seb128> james_w: there is only the debian directory in bzr, how do I use cdbs-edit-patches?
<mvo> yeah, that is something that is currently not ideal
<mvo> I would love to have bzr-edit-patch or somesuch that exports the tarball, runs cdbs-edit-aptch (or dpatch-edit-patch or quilt) in there and on exit adds the patch to bzr
<mvo> and auto detectin of --merge and --native would rock!
<mvo> (well, bzr-buildpackage rocks already, but that would make it rock even more)
<james_w> "bzr bd-do 'dpatch-edit-patch 01-foo'"
<james_w> "bzr bd-do" to get a shell to do whatever you want
<james_w> you need to "bzr add" afterwards, I haven't decided if that should be automatic yet
<james_w> the name is completely non-obvious as well
<mvo> oh, nice
 * mvo hugs james_w
<james_w> it's just cribbed from svn-buildpackage
<james_w> I'm not a fan of debian-only though, the branches I create will be full source
<seb128> bzr: ERROR: unknown command "bd-do"
 * mvo needs to go to bed
<NCommander> seb128, I'm testing gtkmm now
 * seb128 installs bzr-buildpackage
<seb128> NCommander: 2.13.8? ;-)
<james_w> ah :-)
<NCommander> seb128, ARGH
 * NCommander swears
<seb128> NCommander: new pangomm too
 * NCommander twitches
<NCommander> You just like inflicting pain on me
<seb128> james_w: cool, that works, thanks for the hint ;-)
<NCommander> seb128, rolling them now
<NCommander> seb128, please commit them for me onto pkg-gnome once I roll the changeset
<seb128> NCommander: oh, you like to complain apparently, http://download.gnome.org/sources/libgweather/2.23/libgweather-2.23.92.tar.gz for you
<crevette> hey
<NCommander> seb128, :-P!
<seb128> NCommander: they added python binding and it's using cdbs *g*
<NCommander> I'm rolling gtkmm now
<NCommander> ....
<NCommander> You'll get gtkmm and pangomm from me for now :-P
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> lut crevette
<james_w> seb128: no problem, glad it didn't hate you :-)
<crevette> hey seb128
<crevette> seb128: is it too late to upgrade nemiver to latest version, we're still in 0.5.2
<seb128> NCommander: those updates are no good for debian yet, they don't have cairo 1.7 and gtk 2.14
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> I thought gtk at the very least was in experimental
<seb128> crevette: version are frozen
<seb128> NCommander: no
<NCommander> seb128, building gtkmm now
<crevette> I seen bluez-gnome is old too
<seb128> crevette: you need to ask for a freeze exception, should be easy to get
<crevette> okay
<crevette> don't have much time now, we'll see this week end
<NCommander> seb128, will you commit pangomm for me?
<seb128> NCommander: where?
<NCommander> seb128, 127.0.0.1, it will go to my PPA if it builds
<seb128> NCommander: debian can't update, the new version requires a new pango which requires a new cairo
<NCommander> seb128, Oh!
 * NCommander hasn't even looked at the build-deps for pangomm yet
<pochu> seb128: don't you handle freeze exceptions for GNOME packages in universe? ;)
<seb128> pochu: that's not a GNOME packages, that's a random GNOMish application, can't handle every of those
<pochu> oh, ok
<seb128> pochu: you are welcome to ask for the freeze exception though ;-)
<NCommander> seb128, gtkmm still needs to be updated in Debian once all its build-deps are in place
<pochu> you could just ack it ;)
<seb128> pochu: I'm not in the corresponding motu team to do that
<seb128> pochu: and GNOME packages don't need freeze exception btw since GNOME has a standing exception ;-)
<NCommander> seb128, rolled pangomm, testing now
<pochu> seb128: I'm referring to this mail, in which the MOTU council delegates the power of ack'ing feature freeze requests for GNOME packages to you: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-September/004648.html
<NCommander> seb128, /usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/check-dist.mk:19: Unknown distribution: intrepid
<NCommander> Is that a gnome bug?
<NCommander> er, known
<seb128> pochu: ah, they did that again this cycle ;-)
<pochu> :)
<seb128> NCommander: that's a debian thing to not upload experimental packages to unstable, you can ignore it on ubuntu
<NCommander> seb128, I was just not sure if I just never noticed it before, or if it was new since my reinstall
<NCommander> seb128, pangomm builds and installs fine, on its way to my PPA
<seb128> pochu: ok, if you try a debian update and it builds fine I can do syncs for you
<seb128> NCommander: good
<seb128> NCommander: you didn't notice before
<NCommander> seb128, pangomm installs in a chroot, but since the updated gtkmm isn't available just yet, it won't install on a production system since gtkmm has rdepends
<NCommander> (attempting to deconfigure gtkmm, unable because gnome-*)
<seb128> right
<NCommander> I'm just waiting for gtkmm's new version to finish building
<seb128> I doubt the pangomm will break things and there is no such much using gtkmm anyway
<NCommander> seb128, gtkmm builds fine
<seb128> NCommander: good, so it's sponsoring time ;-)
<NCommander> seb128, they're both in my PPA
<NCommander> Launchpad is crawling for me
<NCommander> seb128, https://edge.launchpad.net/~sonicmctails/+archive
<seb128> NCommander: btw gtkmm also has a new version
<NCommander> seb128, I uploaded the new version
<NCommander> seb128, it just hasn't popped up yet
<NCommander> (I rolled both pangomm and gtkmm)
<seb128> excellent ;-)
<NCommander> See, I do amazing work sometimes
<NCommander> seb128, pangomm built on all PPA archs, gtkmm hasn't shown up yet -_-;
<NCommander> uh oh
<NCommander> Rejected: dm:manphiz@gmail.com may not upload/NMU source package pangomm
<NCommander> WTF O_o;
<seb128> NCommander: that's a debian error right?
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> I've never gotten that one before
<seb128> NCommander: well, that's probably the first time a dm try to upload one of the packages you maintain
<NCommander> whoops
<NCommander> I don't think I set Uploaders: >.>;
<NCommander> Probably why it was rejected
<seb128> could be yes
 * NCommander needs people to do backport uploading for me
<seb128> NCommander: trying to ask on #ubuntu-motu?
<NCommander> Only core-dev can upload for backports
<NCommander> And really only backports should
<seb128> NCommander: I think technically you should have bumped the pangomm shlibs
<seb128> I'll upload anyway, nothing is using it yet
<NCommander> seb128, which shlibs, the soname didn't change
<seb128> NCommander: soname and shlibs are different things
<seb128> NCommander: shlibs should be updated every time something is added to the api
<seb128> when the soname change the package name change
<seb128> the shlibs is what is used to build depends
<NCommander> hrm
<NCommander> wait
<seb128> if the current shlib version is 2.13.7 and a package build using pangomm
<NCommander> did you already upload?
<seb128> it'll get a depends on (>= 2.13.7)
<NCommander> Oh
<seb128> not if 2.13.8 has an new symbol
<NCommander> I thought you meant the .shlibs file
<seb128> the application might not run on 2.13.7 and require this symbol
<NCommander> Sorry, I thought I lost my mine
<NCommander> *mind
<seb128> NCommander: no, I mean shver in debian/rules
<NCommander> d'oh
<seb128> NCommander: and no I didn't upload
<NCommander> I completely forgot about that
<seb128> do you want to fix it?
<NCommander> On my non-CDBS packages, I have a rule that autodetermines that
<NCommander> I can't reupload to my PPA, it will reject due to the same version
<seb128> I'll just edit the debian/rules for you
<NCommander> THank you
<seb128> ok?
<NCommander> Yeah
<seb128> cool
<NCommander> Sorry, that completely slipped my mind
<NCommander> Don't do gtkmm then, it probably needs that too
<seb128> that's alright ;-)
<seb128> I'll do the same change if required
<NCommander> SHVER := 1:2.13.5 - gtkmm really needs it
<NCommander> I completely forgot that existed
 * NCommander holds head in shame
<pochu> NCommander: you may want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/CheckingLibrarySymbols if you haven't done it yet
<NCommander> pochu, I'm aware of it (its a good read), but I don't usually use cdbs myself, so all my packages have some shell magic to pull the shvers out of configure.in
<NCommander> pochu, so it becomes set it and forget it
<seb128> NCommander: you can't pull the shvers out of the configure.in
<seb128> NCommander: the shver is a debian package version
<NCommander> seb128, er ... maybe it checked libtool or something. TBI, I don't remember. Its in the default dh_make last time I checked
 * NCommander shrugs
<seb128> NCommander: you can pull the soname automatically though
<NCommander> seb128, yeah, maybe I'm mistaken :-/
<seb128> use the libtool age and revision numbers
 * NCommander is not fully caffinated yet
<NCommander> brb, reboot time
<seb128> NCommander: pangomm upload, gtkmm not good
<seb128> NCommander: the configure.in requires new libglib, libgtk, etc versions and you don't upgrade the build-depends
<seb128> vuntz: still around?
<vuntz> seb128: yep
<seb128> vuntz:
<seb128> <james_w> seb128: is "Adjust date and time" from the context menu of the clock applet screwed for you as it is for me?
<seb128> <james_w> I can't set a time higher than "11:29:29"
<seb128> vuntz: have you already seen bugs like this?
<seb128> vuntz: I can confirm it there
<vuntz> that's funny :-)
<seb128> vuntz: and you have no 2.23 install to try right? ;-)
<vuntz> I have one that's semi broken until I reboot
<vuntz> does it fail when you set the time or is it just that you can't put a number higher than 29?
<seb128> vuntz: I type 16 in the hours and do tab and it changes to 11
<james_w> yup, you can set the time
<vuntz> works in 2.22
<seb128> right
 * vuntz tries in jhbuild
<james_w> time-admin is similar, and as that auto-sets the time once you unlock if you wait to long before closing you get your time set to 13:something
<seb128> I'm wondering if that's a bug in GTK
<vuntz> bah, PK issue. Can't try in jhbuild either
<seb128> ok
<seb128> no fun for you then ;-)
<vuntz> well, I should just reboot
<vuntz> it's just that I have so many things open...
<seb128> vuntz: don't bother, I was just curious to know if that happens on !ubuntu
<seb128> let me know next time you reboot
<vuntz> seb128: in 2 months? ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: if you want, I'll probably find somebody else to ask before that though ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: and fix the "gnome-panel doesn't browse the drives after mounting those"
<vuntz> seb128: yeah, thinking about it
<vuntz> trying to fix my phone first ;-)
<james_w> <property name="adjustment">23 0 23 1 12 12</property>
<seb128> james_w: where?
<james_w> that's the glade file for the panel applet part
<james_w> the time-admin one specifies an adjustment in a separate part of xml that looks right, I can't decode that one
<seb128> hum
<seb128> good hint
<seb128> 11 29 29 is the value set by default in the glade
<james_w> I don't see where
<seb128> glade-3 clock.glade
<seb128> it displays 11:29:29 too
<james_w> ah
<james_w> nice spot
<seb128> either a glade or gtk bug
<seb128> imho
<seb128> the gnome-panel 2.22.2 .glade had the same syntax
<seb128> so either libglade or libgtk I would say
<james_w> the adjustment appears to be specified correctly
<james_w> and the initial value should be 23:59:59
<seb128> right
<seb128> ok
<seb128> iz gtk bug
<seb128> $ LD_PRELOAD=deb/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 glade-3 gnome-panel-2.23.92/applets/clock/clock.glade
<seb128> using libgtk2.0-0_2.12.9-2ubuntu2_i386.deb works correctly
<james_w> cool
<james_w> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551740 is the forwarded time-admin one
<ubottu> Gnome bug 551740 in time-admin "unable to manually adjust the clock past 13:49:49" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> james_w: feel free to reassign to gtk
<james_w> I don't feel I can write a good summary of the problem at this point
<seb128> ah
<seb128> it's an application bug in fact
<seb128> * GtkAdjustment now enforces that values are restricted to the
<seb128>   range [lower, upper - page_size]. This has always been the documented
<seb128>   behaviour, and the recommended practice is to set page_size to 0
<seb128>   when using adjustments for simple scalar values, like in a slider
<seb128>   or spin button.
<seb128> that's in the new GTK README
<seb128> those value are upper - page_size
<james_w> ah, nice catch
<james_w> would you like me to write up patches?
<seb128> I'll do a patch for gnome-panel
<james_w> ok, cool
<seb128> feel free to do one for time-admin if you want
<james_w> yeah
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<james_w> I'll be glad when g-s-t goes though
<seb128> so many bugs there
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-11
<seb128> and the code is not really trivial
<james_w> so, page_size -> 0, and keep page_increment?
<seb128> I would do that yes
<james_w> seb128: bug 267892 if you would like to sponsor tomorrow
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267892 in gnome-system-tools "[time-admin] unable to manually adjust the clock past 13:49:49" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267892
<seb128> james_w: right, tomorrow, I was just about to go to bed ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<james_w> thank you
<james_w> and sleep well :-)
<seb128> thanks, you too
<cocotico> hey need help loading ubuntu to my dell
<lapo> hi
<huats> morning
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> hey mvo
<huats> hello seb128 and mvo
<mvo> hey seb128, huats
<seb128> mvo: bug #268636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268636 in gnome-control-center "gnome-keyboard-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268636
<seb128> mvo: is that fixed in the new version you uploaded yesterday or is that something else that you changed?
<seb128> gicmo: hey hey
<gicmo> hey
<gicmo> yo mvo
<gicmo> long time no see
<seb128> gicmo: waouh, alex just commented on a gvfs bug ;-)
<seb128> gicmo: gnome bug #551337
<ubottu> Gnome bug 551337 in general "gedit crashes browsing fileselector ssh locations" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551337
<gicmo> seb128: maybe he is slowly getting back ...
<gicmo> would be so awesome
<seb128> gicmo: looks like, he wrote that he's going to work on a fix for this one
<gicmo> wohooot
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> gicmo: did the dbus trash crash thing go somewhere yesterday?
<seb128> gicmo: I'll mark the bug as a blocker I think otherwise GNOME 2.24 will be crashland
<gicmo> yeah
<gicmo> man, flash is so broken here
<seb128> -here
<gicmo> seb128: neither swfdec nor adobe's thing work
<gicmo> seb128: I still get the cups error
<gicmo> grrr
<seb128> which one?
<gicmo> E [11/Sep/2008:12:12:56 +0200] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized
<gicmo> wtf
<seb128> gicmo: try asking on #ubuntu-devel maybe
<seb128> gicmo: could you update http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=547568 to reflect what the issue is?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 547568 in trash backend "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> gicmo: and comment on the bug
<gicmo> sounds like a plan, although I am not quite sure, further investigation needed
<seb128> gicmo: code freeze is on monday, the bug is milestoned for 2.24, just write your though and maybe alex or mclasen or davidz can have a look too
<gicmo> yep
<gicmo> I told it davidz already
<seb128> ok
<gicmo> seb128: adding the printer worked through the web interface
<seb128> weird
<gicmo> it asked me for u/p though
<mvo> seb128: do you know more about the new gconf system mechanism? that was added very recently in gconf. it allows system settings via dbus/policykit. I played with it and have code that uses it, but when I try it on a new user it seems to be not used
<seb128> mvo: no I didn't look at it, do you know where is writes the changes?
<mvo> i.e. /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.system is created and looks ok
<mvo> but its not read
<seb128> mvo: did you unset the gconf user key if there is one?
<mvo> and the permissions are funny (0600)
<mvo> eh, 0700 for the dir I mean
<seb128> mvo: ah, this dir is not in /etc/gconf/2/path
<seb128> mvo: the debian/default.path needs to be updated, good catch
<seb128> hum
<seb128> not sure that's required now though
<seb128> defaults/gconf-defaults.c lists it explicitly
<mvo> hm
<mvo> seb128: it seems to be needed here, I added it into the path that now it is fine, without that, it does not work (permissions had to be corrected too)
<mvo> meh, both firefox and epiphany do not honor the http_proxy env?
<mvo> seb128: I have a close look at the gconf stuff now and see what I can do
<mvo> seb128: if you don't mind I upload a new gconf that adds /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.system and that also adds it to the default gconf2 path?
<lool> mvo: What is it for?
<lool> ah sorry read backlog
<lool> mvo: We forked the gconf path settings to add our own Debian/Ubuntu pathnames; I guess that the upstream default path now lists this system path and we forgot to add it to the Debian/Ubuntu fork of the config
<lool> mvo: So yeah definitely a good idea to merge these changes in our fork
<mvo> lool: ok, thanks
<seb128> mvo: feel free to do any change you want
<seb128> lool: apparently they didn't but that might be a mistake, the patch comes from fedora and they might have their own path too and didn't update the upstream one
<lool> Yay for fedora
<mvo> thanks seb128
<seb128> vuntz: hello
<vuntz> seb128: allo, wie geht's?
<vuntz> ja, ja, genau
 * vuntz is willing to speak german again
<seb128> vuntz: guten tag
<seb128> vuntz: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551818
<ubottu> Gnome bug 551818 in clock "wrong adjustement limit in the clock applet" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> does anyone know where can i find the code of the "Log Off" applet?
<nxvl> seb128: did you know?
<seb128> nxvl: what applet? what ubuntu version?
<nxvl> seb128: the Quit applet
<seb128> nxvl: that's not an applet, what do you want to know exactly?
<vuntz> seb128: feel free to commit :-)
<nxvl> seb128: the applet where you click and have Restart, Shut Down and stuff
<seb128> nxvl: or rather the applet is a button calling a dialog
<seb128> nxvl: still not a clear question no
<nxvl> ok, let me take a screenshot, une sec
<seb128> nxvl: do you want to speak about the applet or the dialog?
<seb128> nxvl: and what ubuntu version are you using because that changed in intrepid
<seb128> nxvl: the screenshot is not really useful there
 * tedg hides :)
<seb128> hey tedg, why do you hide? ;-)
<seb128> tedg: did you change it?
<tedg> I'm guessing he's meaning the FUSA applet.
<seb128> ah
<tedg> Though, I'm not sure.
<seb128> tedg: did you fix the crasher I pointed the other day btw?
<nxvl> seb128: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nxvl/Quit_Button.png
<andreasn> speaking of the quit dialog (from the menu), is it supposed to count down 60, 50, 40, 30, 29, 28, 27, 26... ?
<tedg> I think so, but I need to get some feedback on PPA versions before I can make an "official" release and try a new live CD.
<nxvl> seb128: ok, better i tell you what i'm specifically looking for
<seb128> andreasn: yes, talk to vuntz about it if you don't like it, I think the idea was than changing every second is somewhat stressing, I find it confusing too and though the counter was not working
<nxvl> seb128: i want to write and automates stress test for a machine, and what i want is it to reboot several times in a row
<seb128> tedg: intrepid is an unstable version it's there to get user feedback, no need to use ppa before uploading to intrepid usually
<tedg> seb128: Well, for those of us who aren't core-dev the PPA is much much faster ;)
<nxvl> seb128: and i din't want to use 'sudo reboot' since it will ask for my password and i don't want to write it all the time, so i was looking for the code of that dialog to check what is it doing
<andreasn> seb128: I don't have a strong opinion really, but my first reaction was that it was broken too.
<seb128> tedg: right but don't hesitate to subscribe the sponsor team so those get actual testing, ppa will give you testing nowhere near intrepid
<tedg> seb128: but yes, let me get mpt's review this morning and I think it's ready.
<seb128> nxvl: again what ubuntu version are you using, that changed in intrepid
<nxvl> seb128: oh, sorry, hardy
<seb128> the session dialog uses the gdmflexiserver interface
<seb128> you can also look at what update-notifier is doing for the "reboot now" dialogs, mvo can probably point you to the source for that, it's an easy gnome-session interface
<nxvl> seb128: right i forgot about update-notifier
<nxvl> seb128: thank you!
 * nxvl HUGS seb128 
<seb128> you're welcome
<mpt> ... gnome-keyring ...
<pitti> mvo: what was the sponsoring trouble with bug 56792 again?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 56792 in apt "String consisting entirely of variables has no translation hint" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/56792
<pitti> otherwise the desktop-wise sponsoring queue looks good, good job everyone
<mpt> seb128, is the current choice between asking for keyring access every time you launch a program that uses it, vs. never asking at all?
<seb128> mpt: it's between asking the first time you run the application and not at all
<seb128> first time in the session rather
<mpt> That's unfortunate
<mpt> The use case is preventing an unauthorized program from accessing your passwords and doing naughty things with them
<mvo> pitti: that one is fine I think, I just commited it and did not upload because the change is really tiny and I wanted to check if I have other pending apt stuff first
<mpt> If a program has exactly the same file size and hash as it did last time you logged in, it shouldn't need to ask again
<seb128> mpt: right, the things is "do users read those dialog or just click allow", knowing that programs asking for a password to do not nice things will probably use a name which will make it looks like a regular desktop application to users
<seb128> mpt: in fact I'm not sure about "in the session" now, because we obviously don't get this dialog at every login for network-manager, evolution, etc
<seb128> mpt: alright, that's the first time it's used, not only for the session
<seb128> which is not too bad I guess
<mpt> right
<mpt> This seems like it was half-copied from the Mac, which has different problems and different available solutions
<pitti> mvo: right; please unsub u-m-s then
<mpt> On the Mac it's conceivable that an attacker's Web site could download an application that pretends to be (for example) Safari, which has access to your passwords, so the alert is supposed to protect you in that case
<pitti> mpt, seb128: still, it shouldn't ask at all about standard Ubuntu applications IMHO; then the dialog becomes much more useful, since it's something users haven't seen before (if a malicious program wants to access it)
<mpt> In Ubuntu that won't happen, because anything you download won't be executable in the first place
<mvo> pitti: done, sorry, I was not aware that I can do that
<pitti> seb128, mpt: can we reasonably determine which program accesses the keyring? if so, could we suppress the confirmation for programs in /usr/bin and so on?
<pitti> mvo: no problem at all, thank you!
<mpt> pitti, exactly
<seb128> pitti: that's out of the scope of this configure option now and join the upstream bug discussion about improving the behaviour
<seb128> so I guess we want to keep the current behaviour for now
<pitti> seb128: ok, I will comment on the upstream bug
<seb128> and work with upstream on making those dialog showed only for non known applications
<seb128> pitti: thanks
 * pitti turns this into an action item
<pitti> seb128: WDYT about the approach?
<seb128> pitti: looks good to me too
<pitti> great
<seb128> hum
<seb128> anybody looking for an update to do? ;-)
<seb128> Ampelbein, pochu: ^? ;-)
<Ampelbein> seb128: memememe!
<Ampelbein> ;-)
<seb128> Ampelbein: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/conduit/0.3/conduit-0.3.14.tar.gz
<Ampelbein> k
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> ooh, conduit
 * pochu is reading the desktop team meeting backlog
<seb128> Ampelbein: make it use python-webkitgtk if possible ;-)
<Ampelbein> ok, i'll see.
<jcastro> Ampelbein: http://www.conduit-project.org/wiki/0.3.14
<jcastro> Ampelbein: upstream has asked for webkit/gio love for this release.
<jcastro> Ampelbein: so if you could enable all that that would be awesome
<Ampelbein> jcastro: i'll try my best. thanks for the wiki-page hint
<jcastro> Ampelbein: I'm in contact with upstream if you have questions/issues, just poke me if you need help.
<Ampelbein> ok, thanks.
<jcastro> Ampelbein: if it all magically works the first time around let me know so I can tell upstream we're all set. :D
<tjaalton> anyone here with intel gfx and problems with the screensaver hanging the machine?
<seb128> I don't use the screensaver
<seb128> I can try though, is that happening every time you use it?
<tjaalton> pretty much, you need to set the screen to blank from the power-save settings
<tjaalton> so screensaver 1min, blank 2min and see what happenss
<tjaalton> -s
<pochu> gfx?
<tjaalton> graphics
<tjaalton> it hangs at least with i965
<pochu> I have i965
<tjaalton> and I found the commit that is the culprit
<pochu> ah, so no need to test? ;)
<tjaalton> so once you have confirmed that it hangs, setting vblank_mode=0 in drirc makes it work again
<tjaalton> well, I'd like to know that the workaround works for others too
<tjaalton> the real fix is to update the kernel drm module
<pochu> I don't know how to do those things...
<tjaalton> no need to, just try if it hangs, and if yes, copy http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/dpkg/drirc to /etc
<tjaalton> I'll try drm git next
<pochu> hmm, if I mount a digital camera and try to copy some photos with nautilus it doesn't work, and even files in my desktop dissapear (until I kill nautilus)...
<pochu> tjaalton: ok, let me try that
<tjaalton> pochu: cool, thanks
<pochu> I guess if it hangs killing gnome-screensaver will be good enough? I'm copying some things over ssh and I wouldn't like to lost the connection :)
<pochu> tjaalton: it didn't hang
<pochu> blank screen 1 min, then power saving
<pochu> (screen to sleep, I mean)
<tjaalton> ok, no worries
<tjaalton> ssh would work, but killing g-s or X wouldn't help
<Ampelbein> jcastro: ok, for conduit i added the following build-depends: python-webkitgtk-dev (>= 1.0), python-gobject-dev (>= 2.15.3), libgnomevfscommon-dev (>= 0.99.7.1)
<Ampelbein> jcastro: and their respective packages in depends.
<Ampelbein> but somehow the ppa-build-machine seems to be broken. it hangs.
<jcastro> ok, awesome
<Ampelbein> jcastro: i attached the files to bug 269011 . could you check?
<seb128> Ampelbein: where?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269011 in conduit "Please upgrade to 0.3.14" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269011
<seb128> Ampelbein: looking
<Ampelbein> last lines in build-log:
<Ampelbein> make[6]: Leaving directory `/build/buildd/conduit-0.3.14/conduit/modules/GoogleModule/gdata'
<Ampelbein> make[5]: Leaving directory `/build/buildd/conduit-0.3.14/conduit/modules/GoogleModule/gdata'
<Ampelbein> since 15 minutes or so.
<Ampelbein> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/lemon
<seb128> maybe it tries to access online datas
<mpt> Any final interface design requests from anyone before the User Interface Freeze? :-)
<Ampelbein> seb128: and with pbuilder on my local machine i get:  pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: python-vobject which is a virtual package (same for python-pygoocanvas, python-webkitgtk-dev and libgnomevfscommon-dev)
<seb128> Ampelbein: libgnomevfscommon0? that package doesn't exist in intrepid
<Ampelbein> libgvfscommon.
<Ampelbein> sorry
<seb128> Ampelbein: that's the one you added to the depends
<seb128> same about libgnomevfscommon-dev
<seb128> and those are GNOME 1 things
<seb128> that's wrong
<seb128> why did you add those?
<Ampelbein> thought they would be needed since conduit-wiki said: We require the latest releases of both python-gobject, and Gobject/GIO/Gvfs
<seb128> gvfs != gnomevfs
<seb128> new gobject,gio,gvfs means libglib 2.16
<seb128> ie, new python-gobject
<Ampelbein> ah, ok.
<seb128> by doing a diff between configure.in versions there is no build-depends change required
<seb128> you just need to add python-gobject (>= 2.15.3) to the depends
<seb128> and python-webkitgtk
<Ampelbein> ok.
<Ampelbein> so no, build-depends for those needed?
<seb128> no
<seb128> there is no compilation at build time for python
<seb128> so there is no build-depends required usually if the configure doesn't look for those
<Ampelbein> ok, thanks again for the info. reuploaded.
<seb128> Ampelbein: "+     - added Depend on python-gobject-dev", that's python-gobject
<seb128> the control is right that's just a changelog typo error
<Ampelbein> just to make sure: if its not indicated by configure.in changes there is no need for adding build-depend? only in depends if (like in this case) a software changes runtime-requirements
<Ampelbein> seb128: reuploaded
<seb128> Ampelbein: looks good now, thanks
<Ampelbein> seb128: but still does not build in pbuilder. but the version in the repos doesn't build either so i guess its a problem with pbuilder.
<seb128> right
<seb128> Ampelbein: I'm wondering if the pywebkitgtk patch is correct though
<seb128> Ampelbein: could you change the debian/rules to install conduit.real rather than patching the wrapper?
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok
<Ampelbein> seb128: now after looking and searching i must ask: how? i have no idea...
<seb128> Ampelbein: edit debian/rules
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok. that one is clear. i added cp -f /usr/bin/conduit.real /usr/bin/conduit to the binary-indep: build install - section.
<seb128> Ampelbein: after 	$(MAKE) install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp
<Ampelbein> ah, pl
<seb128> ah, your line is wrong, it tries to modify the system one
<seb128> you need to cp $(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/usr/bin/conduit
<Ampelbein> ok, so cp -f $(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/usr/bin/conduit.real $(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/usr/bin/conduit - should there be a "backup" of the wrapper?
<seb128> no need to backup it no
<seb128> I'm away for a bit, bbl
<Ampelbein> reuploaded
<mvo> gicmo: what do I have to do (if any) after I invoked a org.freedesktop.DBUs.GLib.Async method via dbus_g_proxy_call() ? I understand I need to read the reply somewhere (even if I don't care about it)?
<walters> mvo: you can use _call_no_reply if you want to ignore the return
<seb128> Ampelbein: still around?
<mvo> walters: thanks, I will try that. my code currently dbus_g_proxy_call() but that seems to work only for the first call, subsequent ones do not seem to work
<mvo> I will try _no_reply()
<seb128> Ampelbein: an another small change, would be nice to move rather than copy the binary so there is no a duplicate copy installed
<seb128> anyway I've to run again, bbl
<Ampelbein> seb128: i'm back again. reuploaded now with mv.
<mvo> mpt: still here?
<Ampelbein> jcastro: ping? conduit 0.3.14 is now in my ppa in case you want to test.
<jcastro> Ampelbein: that would be great, link?
<Ampelbein> https://edge.launchpad.net/~andreas-moog/+archive
<Ampelbein> erm: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17540789/conduit_0.3.14%7Eppa-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Ampelbein> wrong copy ;-)
<jcastro> Ampelbein: everything seems to be working
<Ampelbein> jcastro: not really. just tried a sync f-spot <-> flickr and got that upon refreshing: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391911/
<jcastro> I'm doing a picassa sync right now
<Ampelbein> jcastro: was my mistake. i forgot to enable dbus writing in f-spot.
<Ampelbein> now it works
<unfo> hi all.  When former Windows users see a menu item called "Add/Remove..." they immediately think it is only for removing software, not adding, since the Windows "Add/Remove" control panel is useful only for removing and useless for adding.
<unfo> How can we fix this problem?
<Ampelbein> unfo: there is a tooltip help which explicitly states that you can install and remove applications from there.
<unfo> Ampelbein: i, for one, never read tooltips.
<unfo> Do any of you?
<Ampelbein> unfo: when i don't know what an option does, sure.
<unfo> Ampelbein: also, have you ever seen the Windows "Add/Remove"?
<unfo> it is useless for adding.
<unfo> I think most former Windows users think they know what "Add/Remove" does.  They think it removes and doesn't really add.  So they figure they have no reason to check the tooltip.
<Ampelbein> i don't think so. add/remove is self-explaining.
<unfo> Ampelbein: really: have you ever seen the Windows "Add/Remove"?
<unfo> :)
<Ampelbein> sure i have.
<Ampelbein> from what i know its possible to add optional components to already installed software from there.
<Ampelbein> m$ office for example.
<unfo> Ampelbein: yes.  But not to add whole new apps.
<Ampelbein> unfo: we must not follow bad style.
<unfo> Ampelbein: correct.  That is why gnome-app-install can add new apps.
<Ampelbein> unfo: what do you want the menu to look like? "Add, YES YOU CAN ACTUALLY INSTALL SOFTWARE FROM HERE/Remove applications?"
<unfo> how about Get/Remove?
<unfo> or, how about showing new users a "Ubuntu Tour"?  the first item in the tour could be a screenshot of gnome-app-install and a paragraph of text about what it does.
<unfo> or a Tip of the Day?
<unfo> or rename the menu item Download/Install/Remove?
<unfo> anyone? other ideas?
<unfo> Ampelbein: what do you think?
<Ampelbein> i'm fine with add/remove... get sounds awkward. the ubuntu-tour would be a good idea, if its not started by default after installation. but i still don't think many users will falsely assume they can only remove software from there.
<unfo> Ampelbein: you should hang out in #ubuntu more often.  Many many newbies go to a website, click "download" just like they would in windows, then try to extract and compile the tarball themselves.
<unfo> Has anyone else here also ever noticed that newbies often do that?
<Ampelbein> unfo: that wouldn't change even with the button relabeled.
<pochu> unfo: I suggest you report a bug about it with some alternatives. Otherwise your suggestion will get lost
<unfo> pochu: i should list all the alternatives in one bug?
<unfo> or should i make it a mailing list post instead?
<unfo> Ampelbein: i hear your point.  Maybe when newbies run "configure" or "make" for the first time it should warn them to try apt-get?
<unfo> s/it/Ubuntu
<seb128> unfo: there is "add" in the name, if that doesn't suggest you can add...
<unfo> seb128: did you read the entire scrollback ever since I joined this channel 40 minutes ago?  :)
<seb128> unfo: no it's too much backlog ;-)
<seb128> unfo: I quickly read over it, microsoft doing stupid thing is not a reason to break ubuntu too
<unfo> seb128: please read it :) do you now see why "add" does not suggest to Windows users that they can add?
<unfo> oops, mid-air enter collision.  s/.*//
<Ampelbein> seb128: i redone the changes to conduit and uploaded the updated dsc and diff.gz. jcastro already looked into it and it works for him. bug 269011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269011 in conduit "Please upgrade to 0.3.14" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269011
<seb128> yes, because microsoft and dumb and users switch and don't want to think and don't read documentation
<seb128> Ampelbein: ok, looking
<unfo> seb128: but the fact that users don't read documentation *is* a fact of life.  IMO we must deal with it
<unfo> s/must/should
<seb128> unfo: their don't read title either?
<Ampelbein> unfo: then what makes you think the users would read a guidancetour or a warning when running make/configure? they would just think: "damn linux, does not let me install software"
<unfo> seb128: what is title?
<seb128> unfo: not a lot we can do for users who refuse to think and read
<seb128> unfo: add and remove
<seb128> there is add written there
<unfo> seb128: oh.
<unfo> i see what you meant now
<unfo> seb128: what do you think of my several suggestions at I made at 20:58 local time?
<unfo> Ampelbein: that is true, i hate the windows welcome.exe pointing me to the tour, i always skip it
<unfo> and check "Do not show me the Welcome to Windows dialog again"
<seb128> unfo: we decided again the wizard or tour some time ago I think, and renaming ... suggest a better option which is not any longer
<unfo> Get/Remove
<seb128> unfo: the current title is already long in some locale and that makes the menu looks ugly because it gets streched due to the longer title
<seb128> add or get
<seb128> not a real different if you ask me
<unfo> hmmmm
<unfo> seb128: maybe "get" implies it will download and install?
<seb128> to me it implies it'll download, not install
<unfo> IMO it's worth it for the menu to be stretched and ugly in some locales if it prevents even 1% of newbies from trying to compile their new software from source.
<unfo> seb128: you don't agree?
<unfo> :)
<seb128> no
<unfo> seb128: i don't know what i can do then.
<seb128> I don't think it's worth making the menu ugly in some languages only because some users don't want to read a tooltip or the documentation and are not curious enough to click on an icon
<unfo> I think it is.
<unfo> any other votes? :)
<seb128> well, if users prefer to build tarball than spend 15 seconds to read a tooltip good for them
<seb128> we will not lower quality only to please those users who prefer to jump on tarballs rather than read
<unfo> seb128: when you install new GUI apps, do you read the docs?
<seb128> no, but when I install a system I look in the menus
<seb128> we have a system, administration, synaptic package manager
<unfo> and you look at the tooltips for things that you understand?
<seb128> and an add and remove entry in applications
<unfo> :)
<seb128> well, when I search to install something I do look at what menu entry allow me to do that
<unfo> I suspect most newbies have no clue what a "package manager" is
<seb128> and I do read tooltip for the ones where the title is not clear enough to me yes
<unfo> seb128: but do you look at the tooltips for things that you think you already understand?
<unfo> :)
<seb128> maybe not, but I don't find something I open the documentation before trying to build things on a command line
<seb128> +when
<unfo> @21:22 "lower quality" > plus, when users try to build tarballs, it doesn't just waste time for those users, it also wastes time for helpers in #ubuntu.
<seb128> I don't think users are that stupid
<unfo> seb128: so ask in #ubuntu
<seb128> you are to be a pretty advanced user to start building tarballs
<unfo> I am pretty sure they will confirm what I am saying.
<unfo> seb128: no, just read "INSTALL" then blindly follow
<unfo> it will fail at "looking for C compiler"
<seb128> IRC is a pretty focussed minority which is technical enough to join IRC
<unfo> seb128: true.
<seb128> that's people who think they are clever enough to not read the documentation
<seb128> but who don't understand "add" in a menu item
<seb128> not a lot we can do about those
<unfo> so how do we collect usability data from people who are not technical enough to go on IRC or forums or mailing lists?
<seb128> we do usuability studies
<unfo> have we done that?  are there results online?  /me googles
<seb128> ie, take an user who never used ubuntu but has some vague clue what a computer is
<seb128> sit him or her in front of an ubuntu desktop
<seb128> tell him to install an image viewer
<seb128> and look at what he or she does
<unfo> repeat:  have we done that?  are there results online?  :)
<seb128> no, we can't do that for every menu item
<seb128> that cost lot of money
<unfo> ah I just found a usability test
<unfo> http://contentconsumer.com/2008/04/27/is-ubuntu-useable-enough-for-my-girlfriend/
<seb128> that's one user comment
<seb128> I would not call that usuability test
<unfo> she was sent to adobe.com then she downloaded a tarball.
<unfo> seb128: i stand corrected.
<unfo> seb128: i found an experiment: http://contentconsumer.com/2008/04/27/is-ubuntu-useable-enough-for-my-girlfriend/
<seb128> that's something the firefox guys work on
<seb128> the "install plugin" thing should start the package manager tools to install deb in intrepid I think
<seb128> or at least they are working on it
<unfo> "Twelfth Task: Install Skype".  "Erin went straight away to skype.com. I think she was wary after her experience with Flash, but Skype have a great download page for Linux, where it lists different packages for the more popular distros. Ubuntu was at the top, and Erin saved the .deb file to the default location."
<unfo> she did not try to use a package manager, she went to a download page.
<seb128> right, that's way microsoft users work, and that's not changing the menu item that will fix that
<unfo> seb128: true.
<seb128> I bet they don't open the menu or look at titles
<unfo> so how do we stop ex-microsoft users from going to a download webpage and downloading a .deb or a tarball?
<seb128> well, we can't force knowledge into users, so we don't
<unfo> I wonder what apple does for users who switch.
<unfo> Hmm, I am reminded of the Macs at the PSII lab at York University in Toronto, Canda
<unfo> the 200 or so PCs are 50% used, the Macs are maybe 2% used.  people tend not to use them.
<seb128> well, the way you install software on linux is written on the web, in reviews, in magazins, in forums, in the documentation, etc
<seb128> users should be able to read the information somewhere at some point and then know
<seb128> and teach to other users
<unfo> some people tell their friends to try linux, and hand them a CD, and provide no training.
<seb128> well there is no good reply to that, people have to learn some way
<unfo> I used to do it.  Nowadays I hand over a CD and provide my contact info and encourage them to contact me with any questions.  I don't think anyone ever has.
<seb128> people who start using win learn too
<unfo> they can learn from anyone
<unfo> people who start using lin can only learn from a tiny minority percentage of the people around them.
<seb128> if those users are technical enough to join IRC and start building tarball they should be able to do a google query which tells them to use the add remove software
<unfo> what google query will they do?
<unfo> "searching for C compiler...none found"?
<unfo> :)
<seb128> "install software_name ubuntu"
<unfo> pick a software_name, i will try it
<unfo> quickly, no cheating please :)
<seb128> skype
<unfo> 1 sec
<seb128> which is probably a bad example since it's not available in ubuntu ;-)
<unfo> seb128: 1st google hit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype.  instruction 1 is "Add the Skype repository*".  Lower down it points you to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu which is excellent.
<unfo> Step 2. "Reload or update the package information".  Confusing instruction.
<unfo> seb128: ok, pick a different example
<Ampelbein> icq
<seb128> Ampelbein: pidgin is in the default install
<seb128> anyway this discussion is sliding
<Ampelbein> oh, right.
<unfo> maybe it's hopeless trying to make ubuntu easy for the average ex-microsoft user who goes to download pages.
<seb128> well, it's an hard problem
<seb128> at least not as easy as changing the add,remove entry naming
<unfo> that's fair.
<seb128> you are welcome to mail usability suggestions you have on the ubuntu-devel-discuss or ubuntu-desktop lists, it's a better place to have discussion than IRC for such questions, wide audiance and time to think about the issue before replying
<seb128> maybe add,remove could be renamed
<seb128> but I know that's something that has already been discussed
<unfo> i wonder if the download-page issue has ever been discussed.  I will look for old threads about it.
<seb128> it used to be "add remove softwares" or similar I think, which had this menu streching issue
<seb128> the download thing has been discussed for sure
<unfo> seb128: yes, "Add/Remove Programs" or something like that.
<seb128> there is apt urls which can be used to install debs from a webpage for example
<unfo> how many download pages mention apt urls?
<unfo> :)
<seb128> and the firefox guys work on way to install plugins etc in deb format for example
<seb128> I don't say it's used a lot
<seb128> I say that has been discussed and some work has been started
<seb128> you are welcome to bring good suggestions though ;-)
<unfo> fair.  but i suspect apt urls won't catch on much more
<seb128> but the technical side will only bring so far, at some point you need website to do their part of the work or something
<seb128> that's a social issue rather than a technical one
<seb128> and that will not be easy to change
<pochu> seb128: good news, nemiver has been updated in Debian and we can sync it!
<pochu> the bad news are that I haven't tested it yet
<crevette> pochu: \./
<crevette> no need to write a FF
<seb128> pochu: ok, let me know if you test it
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-12
<pitti> seb128: BTW, that compiz startup bug
<pitti> seb128: ... isn't one, I just haven't restarted my session in ages \o/
<pitti> it works now
<seb128> pitti: good ;-)
<pitti> (just a very small bday present, I know...)
<gicmo> seb128: yo
<seb128> gicmo: hey hey
<gicmo> seb128: just got the crasher again (trash) myself
<seb128> it's a popular one ;-)
<seb128> the number of dup was 93 when I looked yesterday
<gicmo> seb128: I am thinking about adding a piece of code that might fix it
<gicmo> seb128: I just wish I could reproduce it
<seb128> right
<seb128> gicmo: what piece of code and where?
<gicmo> seb128: just add g_vfs_get_default () on the main thread
<seb128> that would fix it? I though the issue was dbus used in threads
<gicmo> calling that func will cause gio/gvfs to be initialized
<gicmo> seb128: well, the issue is that we are initilizing gvfs from the second thread
<gicmo> seb128: look at the stack traces, they all crash with gvfs_daemo_init () or g_vfs_get_default () in the second thread
<gicmo> what was the lp bug?
<gicmo> sorry for not remembering that
<seb128> bug #252174
<seb128> no problem ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252174 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252174
<gicmo> This bug has 95 duplicates
<gicmo> W T F
<gicmo> seb128: since the crash itself is always in the mainloop
<seb128> gicmo: that's only ubuntu unstable, I say you are lucky gnome-session 2.23 doesn't enable bug-buddy ;-)
<gicmo> seb128: I am wondering if calling the dbus_integrate_with_main function causes the GSource to get invalid or something
<seb128> hum, dunno
<seb128> brb, I just need to restart my session
<gicmo> seb128: sooo
<seb128> re
<gicmo> re
<seb128> gicmo: I've no enough clue about that to tell you if that fixes the issue
<gicmo> I am sorry if am distracting you
<seb128> oh that doesn't distract me, I've just no good reply ;-)
<seb128> I can push patches and wait for user feedback or see if bug reports stop though
<seb128> I'm just not enough of a hacker to have a clue about this issue
<gicmo> I am not sure the _g_dbus_connection_integrate_with_main () is prepared to handle more then one main integration
<seb128> did you try to mail alex? maybe he has some clue about that too and could confirm your idea?
<gicmo> seb128: not yet
<gicmo> seb128: I am reading the glib dbus bindings right now to confirm my idea whats going on
<gicmo> seb128: I think I have my finger at the right point now
<pochu> good morning!
<seb128> hello pochu
<pochu> hi seb128. I did a few basic tests with nemiver 0.6.2
<pochu> I think if crevette could test it too, we could sync it
<seb128> alright
<crevette> pochu: do yo have a package ?
<pochu> crevette: yes, let me upload it somewhere
<crevette> pochu: I'm in contact with the developers, and there shouldn't have a lot of changes
<crevette> so it should work :)
<pochu> crevette: http://emilio.pozuelo.org/~deb/
<crevette> tx
<seb128> mvo_: thanks for sending the gnome-keyboard-properties patch upstream
<seb128> mvo_: I've assigned bug #268636 to you since it's in your changes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268636 in gnome-control-center "gnome-keyboard-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268636
<crevette> pochu: does setting a breakpoint works for you ?
<crevette> nemiver doesn't open the source code window
<mvo_> seb128: thanks, looking
<mvo_> seb128: otherwise it looks good bugwise afaics
<pochu> crevette: I haven't tried it yet. I can have a look later if you want
<pitti> seb128: any regression reports about the deskbar SRU? (bug 255998)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255998 in deskbar-applet "2.22.3.1 stable update" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255998
<pitti> seb128: at some point we should move that to -updates, but I'd like to see at least one confirmation "yes it works"
<seb128> pitti: oh, it's still not moved? no, no regression bug
<pitti> no feedback on the bug
<seb128> pitti: the change is one commit to adapt for a website change
<seb128> pitti: and is intrepid
<seb128> and we got no bug since
<seb128> I don't use this website but deskbar-applet was still working correctly when I tried
<pitti> ok, thanks
<pitti> good 'nuff
<seb128> cool, thank you
<crevette> I'll try to package latest bluez-gnome for blue 3.x this week end
<pochu> seb128: I've connected an ipod in Intrepid. Nautilus shows it's mounted, but it doesn't open in rhythmbox, and if I double-click it in Nautilus it doesn't open. is this a known issue?
<pochu> the ipod plugin is enabled, and it used to work
<seb128> pochu: no, it works fine for me, it display the "what do you want to do" action which default to starting rhythmbox
<seb128> pochu: what action is configured in nautilus?
<pochu> Media>Music Player>Ask what to do
<pochu> perhaps it's my profile, I can try with a new user
<seb128> right
<pochu> I have this in .xsession-errors:
<pochu> x-session-manager[2806]: DEBUG(+): GsmXSMPClient: Client '0x9d30d60 [nautilus 1085cb869e1fb01e122114555464300900000028060051]' received SaveYourselfDone(success = True)
<pochu> x-session-manager[2806]: DEBUG(+): GsmXsmpServer: sms_error_handler (0x9d5a210, FALSE, 3, 9, 32771, 0)
<pochu> x-session-manager[2806]: DEBUG(+): GsmXsmpServer: ice_io_error_handler (0x9d595d8)
<pochu> not sure if that's related to the ipod or it's a different issue
<seb128> different one
<pochu> hey pedro_!
<pochu> seb128: ok, I'm going to try with a new user
<pochu> thanks
<pedro_> morning pochu!
<seb128> hello pedro_
<pedro_> salut seb128
<lool> pochu: I can't mount USB keys in nautilus anymore
<lool> pochu: I think you suffer from the same symptoms
<seb128> mvo_: hum, bug #268636 no
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268636 in gnome-control-center "gnome-keyboard-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268636
<seb128> mvo_: the duplicate is using 1:2.23.90-0ubuntu8
<pochu> lool: lool right, just tried an usb stick and the same happens
<pochu> i.e. it shows in Places, but if I try to open it nothing happens
<pochu> even if I right-click and "open in new window", nothing
<seb128> anything in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/message about that
<lool> * Bug fixes: 546971 - rhythmbox crashed when ejecting an ipod device
<lool> in gvfs 0.99.7
<pochu> seb128: I lost the connection
<pochu> http://pastebin.com/f5692120d
<pochu> that's /var/log/messages
<seb128> lool: what about it?
<lool> Just a guess
<seb128> pochu: nothing special there
<lool> I had a gvfs update to 0.99.7.1 on the 9th, and now things are borken
<seb128> lool: that was a ref counting issue, I doubt it breaks mounting
<pochu> and syslog: http://pastebin.com/f570b3286
<lool> I didn't downgrade, but it's first thing I'd suspect
<pochu> (the output of "grep -A 10 -B 10 -i usb /var/log/syslog")
<seb128> lool: and we had the patch in the previous version
<lool> ok
<pochu> could it be a kernel issue?
<pochu> I can reboot into the new and shiny -3 ;)
<seb128> hey mvo_
<seb128> mvo_: did you read what I wrote before?
<mvo_> seb128: no?
<mvo_> seb128: sorry, dropped offline, the line is bad today
<seb128> mvo_:   bug #268636, the duplicate uses 1:2.23.90-0ubuntu8, so you closed it wrongly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268636 in gnome-control-center "gnome-keyboard-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268636
<seb128> mvo_: and bug #269328 for you to sponsor, typo in the string you added
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269328 in gnome-control-center "Spelling mistake in Network Proxy preferences" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269328
<mvo_> thanks seb128, checking
<andreasn> seb128: regarding https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidMenusReview, I fixed the xsane icon thing on my own system, but how do I forward these changes to you? diff the desktop file and send a patch?
<andreasn> seb128: I more or less just changed one line of text
<seb128> andreasn: what format is used for the icon? diff or attach the new icon to launchpad
<seb128> andreasn: and subscribe the ubuntu-main-sponsors team too
<andreasn> seb128: I just changed icon=xsane to icon=scanner
<seb128> andreasn: ah, easy enough, so yes just the diff on a bug would be nice ;-)
<andreasn> all right, will do
<seb128> thanks!
<mvo> seb128: just to clarify, gnome-session now uses gnome-wm again and that uses /desktop/gnome/applicatons/window_manager/default again?
<seb128> mvo: yes
<mvo> thanks
 * mvo updates the g-c-c patch
<seb128> mvo: what is wrong in the patch?
<seb128> mvo: the code uses /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager, not sure if we should rather change this one and update gnome-wm to use it too
<seb128> vuntz: ^
<vuntz> yes, use the upstream key if possible :-)
<mvo_> seb128: the patch currently writes this location but that does not seem to be sufficient
<mvo_> I don't mind either way
<seb128> vuntz: what is the upstream key? the
<seb128> mvo_: use the required_components one rather then
<vuntz> seb128: /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager,
<seb128> ok, what I though, thanks
<mvo_> will gnome-session run what is found there?
<mvo_> or will gnome-session run gnome-wm regardless?
<seb128> mvo_: arg, tricky
<seb128> mvo_: gnome-session will run what is in /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager
<seb128> which is gnome-wm in intrepid
<seb128> if we don't do that we don't have fallback working
<seb128> now, not sure if the capplet should change this one
<mvo_> hm, the fallback is part of the compiz startup script. or does gnome-session get confused when instead of compiz suddently metacity registers itself
<seb128> or if we should always use gnome-wm and let do it the logic
<seb128> mvo_: that should not be the case but gnome-wm handles lot of other case, openbox users for example
<mvo_> ok, cool
<seb128> "cool"? I'm still not clear what we should do ;-)
<mvo_> "cool"> that gnome-session does not get confused
<seb128> ;-)
<mvo_> I have a look into the gnome-session source now
<mvo_> ok, so the current patch in g-c-c writes to the wrong gconf location anyway :)
<mvo_> that explains the issues I see
<seb128> ok
<mvo_> let go with modifiying /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager in the appearance cpaplet
<mvo_> I think that way users who are looking at the documentation to see where the window manager is set will find the right answer
<mvo_> instead of having to go via gnome-wm to yet another location
<mvo_> what do you think?
<mvo> seb128: sorry, line dropped *again*
<seb128> re mvo
<mvo> seb128: I hit my router hard with a hammer now, should be better :)
<mvo> <mvo_> let go with modifiying /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager in the appearance cpaplet
<mvo>  I think that way users who are looking at the documentation to see where the window manager is set will find the right answer
<mvo>  instead of having to go via gnome-wm to yet another location
<mvo> <mvo_> what do you think?
<seb128> mvo: works for me
<mvo> thanks!
<seb128> thank *you* for looking at that ;-)
<mvo> seb128: excellent, seems to work and is commited to bzr now \o/
<seb128> mvo: good job ;-)
<mpt> tedg, reasons for the status menu to be first: * Usually used more often, by those who use it at all. * Strengthens the connection between the icon in the menu and the icons for the status items. * Switching accounts and lock/shut down/etc are more closely related than changing status and lock/shut down/etc are.
<tedg> mpt: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ted/fusa-screenie-2008091209.png
<tedg> mpt: Yeah, I agree.
<mpt> However...
<tedg> I think it also means we could go back to indenting the names and having "Switch User" above them -- which I liked better.
<mpt> tedg, reasons for the list of accounts to be first: * Applicable more often (assuming the guest account is on by default). * Strengthens the connection between the name in the menu title and the names of the other accounts. * It's possible that future versions will have more complex status stuff, e.g. a field for you to enter custom status text, or to do twittering, or whatever.
<tedg> We need to solve the users with the same real name problem.
<mpt> (By "applicable more often" I mean "applicable to more people", since not everyone uses IM.)
<tedg> I don't have numbers, but I'm guessing that more people us IM than FUS.
<tedg> Especially on the cases of "Single user laptop"
<mpt> hmm, likely
<tedg> We should make that into a term.  SUL.  It's actually a big use case.
<tedg> mpt: Are you in #ubuntu-devel?  They're discussing jockey terms.
<mpt> tedg, I'm one of "they"
<tedg> mpt: Sorry, you're a different color in that window :)
<mpt> tedg, report a bug :-)
<tedg> Heh, perhaps, but I'm trying to cut down on Karma. ;)
<glatzor> mvo__, hi
<mpt> tedg, this is the ideal menu for social climbers. It's all about status and power.
<tedg> mpt: I think you should propose that for the name -- social climbing menu.
<andreasn> tedg: is this ready for Ibex or the one after it? might be nice to use the same icons as Pidgin if for Ibex.
<andreasn> to make the graphic connection stronger
<tedg> andreasn: It's for Intrepid.  I don't know, I kinda want to push towards Empathy ;)
 * andreasn should try to get these into the base icon set anyway
<tedg> I used the icon naming spec names, so they'll probably get themed by everyone.
<tedg> So I imagine it won't match Pidgin anyway in the end.
<andreasn> how sneaky of you ;)
<tedg> andreasn: Yeah, you know those artists, you have to manipulate them in subtle ways :)
<andreasn> you mean like "crap, we want consistency at every cost, crap, might as well change the IM client!"? :)
<tedg> mpt: What's you're plan?  Should I start something new, or wait for a quick turn around on some menu shuffles?
<tedg> s/you're/your/
<mpt> tedg, Mark has been in a meeting for a while so I wouldn't expect a quick turnaround
<tedg> mpt: 'k, I'll break other things then :)
<mpt> and now it's time for me to find problems with intrepidly exiting
<pochu> seb128, lool: usb stick mounts fine now
<andreasn> seb128: oh, I already sent a patch last year
<pochu> I didn't have nautilus/gnome-panel/ubuntu-desktop installed
<andreasn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+bug/129687
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 129687 in xsane "xsane menu icon looks ugly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pochu> I've reinstalled them, and it works now
<crevette> pochu: a I had that too yesterday
<crevette> I was quite surprised
<pochu> I think it's update-manager's fault
<pochu> mvo__: wasn't there an update-manager bug about it removing essential packages with the partial upgrade thing?
<pochu> ah, bug 219444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219444 in update-manager "Partial update removes existing packages without checking/installing replacements" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219444
<mpt> vuntz, hi, what's your preferred medium for small tweaks to make to the Log Out and Shut Down dialogs? E-mail message? b.g.o bug reports?
<mpt> A single omnibus bug report?
<johanbr> Speaking of which, I noticed that pressing the power button now only gives me the option to log out or switch users. That seems a little illogical.
<vuntz> mpt: probably best to add comments to the upstream bug about this
<vuntz> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=507101
<ubottu> Gnome bug 507101 in general "New UI for logout/shutdown dialogs" [Minor,New]
<tedg> mpt: GNOME is in hard code freeze -- so if we want something for Ubuntu, we'll probably have to distro patch it.
<mpt> joy
<bertoldia> pitti? Axel here.
<pitti> oh, hey bertoldia!
<bertoldia> hey!
<bertoldia> just got your last email after having sent mine.
<bertoldia> I happy to travel to Portland or to to do it over the phone.
<bertoldia> Whatever is more convenient for you.
<pitti> bertoldia: sorry, X just crashed (doing some debugging); did you say anything after your mail ack?
<bertoldia> I'm happy to travel to Portland or to do it over the phone.
<bertoldia> Whatever is more convenient for you.
<pitti> bertoldia: well, meeting in person is always nice, it just sounded like a lot of effort for an hour of talking :)
<bertoldia> pitti: I'm happy to do it.
<bertoldia> I also have friends there to visit.
<pitti> bertoldia: ok, great! see you next Thursday then
<bertoldia> Pitti: Great! See you then!
<bertoldia> Cheers.
<pochu> johanbr: there's two buttons/dialogs now, you were probably pressing the logout/switch users one ;)
<james_w> I've just restarted my session and I don't get a functioning desktop back, I get a mouse pointer and the desktop background, but no panel etc.
<james_w> has anyone seen this?
<johanbr> pochu: I was pressing the physical power button on my laptop.
<pochu> oh
<pochu> james_w: yes, install ubuntu-desktop!
<vuntz> tedg: the patch is not committed upstream, so we don't care about hard code freeze. It's just a patch in a bug
<james_w> cripes! thanks pochu
<pochu> james_w: bug 269409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269409 in meta-gnome2 "[intrepid] gnome doesn't start any more. (dup-of: 219444)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219444 in update-manager "Partial update removes existing packages without checking/installing replacements" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219444
<james_w> thanks
<pochu> james_w: thank pedro_ who helped me before :)
<james_w> thanks pedro_ :-)
<tedg> vuntz: Ah, okay.  mpt, also.
<pedro_> you're welcome ;-)
 * mvo goes to fix that
 * pochu hugs mvo 
<mpt> vuntz, done
<geser> does libgail-dev got merged into libgtk2.0-dev?
<mvo> pochu: could you put your apt.log file somewhere? I'm curious what might have cause the removal of ubuntu-desktop for you
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-13
<EyebeKlap> ﻿Hello everyone! I have recently installed ubuntu 8.04 desktop on my computer and have been experimenting with it and windows...           Is it possible to run Ubuntu 8.04 as a Terminal Server without installing the server addition or losing the GUI and desktop functionality? (this is so I can log onto my ubuntu computer using windows XP Remote Desktop)
 * Hobbsee wonders why 'compiz' has a menu option.
 * crevette too
<crevette> I've just seen that
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-14
<SSander_> Hi all
<leenuks> hi again.. i was SSander
<leenuks> thanks for that tip to fix my window borders. it worked
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-07
<dobey> java plugin doesn't work on my jaunty machine either :(
<dobey> so sad
<FuRom> How would I call the system monitor from the terminal? Google has failed to give me the name of the application, and I really need it, because I'm virtually running ubuntu in windows.... with coLinux.
<FuRom> Anyone know at all?
<TheMuso> I think its gnome-system-monitor
<TheMuso> You can run it from the run dialog
<TheMuso> ALT + F2, or its somewhere in the menus./
<FuRom> TheMuso, I don't have menus, I'm running a pretty raw GUI.
<FuRom> TheMuso, thanks a million. It is gnome-system-monitor.
<FuRom> I appreciate it a lot.
<mclasen> awalton: around ?
<awalton> mclasen, idneed
<awalton> *indeed.
<mclasen> you did the session inhibit stuff in nautilus, right ?
<awalton> tried to, yes
<mclasen> it doesn't work :-(
<awalton> what's broken?
<mclasen> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=521501
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 521501 in nautilus "nautilus emptying trash" [Medium,New]
<mclasen> the uninhibit doesn't seem to happen
<awalton> fix committed
<awalton> got the same bug in ubuntu the other day..
<mclasen> ah, nice
<awalton> http://git.gnome.org/cgit/nautilus/commit/?id=e6ef2d96f6adc507425123716961aa48281af83d
<mclasen> thanks
<awalton> no probelm
<awalton> .. well, if I could type tonight.
<mclasen> seems to me the cookie should be uint througout, anyway ?
<awalton> g_return_if_fail() gets me every time
<awalton> mclasen, thought that originally too, but I'm not sure of a way to test for the error case then
<awalton> right now we just test it against -1, which probably should never be valid
<mclasen> it'll be a fun bug to track down anyway
<mclasen> (if it turns out to be valid, after all...)
<awalton> gotta hope sanity wins out in that case...
 * awalton just noticed that commit doesn't have my last name. strange
<mac_v> awalton: hi.... could you have a look at the bug> Bug #417589 , i'v attached the valgrind and some other info too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417589 in nautilus "Nautilus memory leak on regular usage for long hours" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417589
<lool> morning
<rugby471> robert_ancell : how is that xscreensaver bug going ?
<robert_ancell> rugby471, awaiting main sponsorship
<rugby471> robert_ancell: cool, that is a great papaercut :-)
<rugby471> *papercut
<didrocks> good morning o/
<rugby471> didrocks: hello
<didrocks> hey rugby471
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<didrocks> good morning pitti
<pitti> hey TheMuso, bonjour didrocks
<robert_ancell> hey pitti, can I talk to you about the compiz 0.8.3 freeze exception?
<pitti> robert_ancell: sure
<robert_ancell> pitti, so there are some stable updates being made to compiz which will result in an 0.8.4 release "soon" (bug 422384)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422384 in compiz "Update to 0.8.3" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422384
<robert_ancell> mvo has built packages and both him and I have been testing them and we think the changes are good for Karmic
<pitti> robert_ancell: freeze exception due to the abi break?
<robert_ancell> pitti, it needs a freeze exception because it is non-gnome right?
<pitti> robert_ancell: replied in gnome
<pitti> argh
<pitti> "in the bug", I mean
<pitti> robert_ancell: no, we are just in feature freeze
<pitti> if it's just bug fixes, it's fine
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok, and will we need to repeat this process when 0.8.4 is released?
<pitti> robert_ancell: if it's just bug fixes, then not
<robert_ancell> pitti, thanks
<pitti> robert_ancell: if you upload a library with a new api which requires a major transition, then you need one
<pitti> robert_ancell: but if you just need to upload three packages, don't bother
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok
<pitti> (if it doesn't have new features, of course)
<robert_ancell> ls
<robert_ancell> whoops
<mvo> pitti: cool, thanks!
 * pitti hugs mvo
<mvo> pitti: its a all from a bugfix only branch :)
 * mvo hugs pitti
<pitti> I've been to the dentist after so many years, and I'm still alive *wipes sweat away*
 * mvo hugs pitti again
<robert_ancell> pitti, can you also look at my patch in bug 400863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400863 in gdm "ck-history can take a *long* time to run, during which gdm is unusable" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400863
<pitti> robert_ancell: dropping the reading of all the rotated CK logs would require a change in CK itself, right? or can this be made optional?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes.  This patch really just covers up the underlying issue in CK
<pitti> anyway, thanks for fixing that
<robert_ancell> I guess if it's important to know the exact number of logins then CK should be caching this information
<robert_ancell> I was looking at changing CK but it needs more thought (probably by someone more familiar with the CK arch)
<robert_ancell> pitti, and while it's still early I'll head on to the next item on my pitti list :)
<pitti> heh
<robert_ancell> Regarding bug 417900, is it necessary to make the packages have long names when they already have claimed their binary and .desktop files with the same name as the current packages?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417900 in gnome-games "Update to 2.27.90" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417900
<robert_ancell> e.g. you can't really have another "mahjongg" package as it would collide with a number of files in the gnome-games derived "mahjongg"
<pitti> they should conflict then
<pitti> but at least the pacakge name would make it clear which one is installed
<pitti> like gnome-mahjongg, kmahjongg, or whatnot
<robert_ancell> so is the rule: "don't use ambiguous/generic names for packages" or "make the package name closest to the binary/application name"
<pitti> generic package names like "editor" or "tetris" are generally frowned upon, and a common cause for rejection
<pitti> so usually they should be called after their project name
<pitti> but "mahjongg" isn't a proper project name
<robert_ancell> pitti, but it is the application name everywhere (menu, about, window title)
<pitti> right, we can't change that easily (and shouldn't bother)
<pitti> same with gedit, the package name is gedit and yet it just says "text editor"
<pitti> but having a package called "editor" would be serious namespace trampling
<seb128> good morning there
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes but gedit never refers to itself as "editor" or has any online presence as "editor"... anyway, I'm not that worried about the naming.  Only one thing, did you mean to change the name of "aisleriot" as that is a very unique project name afaik
<pitti> robert_ancell: no, that sounds much more like a proper noun
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok, so I'll just change blackjack, freecell, and mahjongg then
<pitti> thanks
<robert_ancell> pitti, last question I promise.  Why do we not run autogen.sh in debian/rules so we can avoid making all those annoying autoreconf.patch files?
<seb128> hey pitti
<robert_ancell> hey seb128
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<pitti> robert_ancell: there are some packages that do; it depends on the maintainer's preferences
<seb128> robert_ancell, because running autotools on buildds is not reliable
<pitti> robert_ancell: I don't like to do it because of two reasons:
<pitti> - you don't test what actually gets built
<seb128> sometime things start breaking when autotools versions change
<pitti> - it tends to break far too often
<seb128> when you autoreconf with a known to be working version the package work and is stable
<robert_ancell> so it's the usual "autotools is crap" then :(  (I feared that might be the case) Is anyone pushing something like cmake in GNOME?  Did it work out well for KDE?
<pitti> robert_ancell: if you have some packages you work on often, and you often need to change the build system, feel free to try build-time autogen.sh
<pitti> but we shouldn't make it a common practice IMHO
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok I will do some time.  I find I spend a lot of time regenerating those patches
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you finish the gtk update?
<robert_ancell> seb128, i can't get it to build
<seb128> what error do you get?
<robert_ancell> https://edge.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/+archive/ppa/+build/1206100
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'll commit the changes to bzr (there aren't a lot) if you want to continue on it#
<robert_ancell> It may be an external issue (note amd64 built fine)
<Amaranth> zlib error?
<seb128> weird
<seb128> did you retry the build to make sure that was just not a one timer
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<Amaranth> does it build locally?
<robert_ancell> yes.  It faild on a .deb stage the first time, then I did a dist-upgrade and it hit the zlib issue
<robert_ancell> yes to seb128, no to Amaranth
<seb128> hum, weird
<seb128> could you push your work before stopping your day so I can try to have a look later?
<robert_ancell> seb128, pushed
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> there is not too many tarballs waiting for the moment apparently
<seb128> I will get some coffee before starting on bug emails then ;-)
<robert_ancell> wait until tomorrow :)
<Amaranth> seb128: did you check out my branches? :)
<seb128> Amaranth, I did upload your g-c-c change
<seb128> was there any other?
<Amaranth> metacity and gnome-panel
<seb128> I dislike this review thing a lot, that's totally out of workflow
<seb128> ie you can't see easily what is assigned to you, or has sponsors subscribed
<Amaranth> seb128: well, I should probably assign the related bugs to you then you can see the linked branches
<seb128> could you assign the gnome-panel one to me and the other one to mvo?
<seb128> I've no clue about wms so mvo could be a better bet there
<Amaranth> oh, someone uploaded the metacity one already
<Amaranth> hrm, no one marked it as merged
<Amaranth> bug 150443 assigned to you though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150443 in gnome-panel "No workspace switching with mousewheel with compiz" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150443
<seb128> ok
<seb128> as said those requests are totally out of workflow
<seb128> I though that lp was clever enough to auto change the status on upload
<Amaranth> apparently not
<Amaranth> It seems like the merge request stuff is actually based on the gnome-do workflow :P
<Amaranth> They used to do merge requests via IRC otherwise it's similar
<Amaranth> I guess I should poke vuntz a few more times about gnome bug 520779 too :)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 520779 in workspace switcher "make mousewheel work on switcher when using viewports" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=520779
<Amaranth> (that was poke 1)
<seb128> right
<robert_ancell> mvo, do you want to push your compiz 0.8.3 changes into compiz bzr?
<mvo> robert_ancell: yeah, let me check git first though to see if there are more fixes
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<mvo> mpt: hello! a quick question about the software-store spec - in a previous version it said that the cursor should become a pointing hand when hovering over a application in the "package list view". that seems to be no longer the case - is that correct (i.e. should I remove that again)?
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson mvo
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - did you have a good weekend?
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, excellent thanks: you?
<seb128> :->,
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not too bad. we just went to visit some family and friends, so quite relaxing
<chrisccoulson> hey baptistemm - do you agree with dropping the apache depends to recommends on gnome-user-share?
<chrisccoulson> if so, then i will do that later
<chrisccoulson> i would very much like bluetooth sharing without having apache installed:)
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson: I'd drop a part of the functionnality?
<baptistemm> s/I/You.
<chrisccoulson> it would drop the webdav part when apache is not installed
<chrisccoulson> but recommends are still installed by default
<baptistemm> what is the real problem?
<baptistemm> to much dependencies? pulling whole apache packages?
<baptistemm> for the latter, apache package has been worked out to reduce the dependencies, but g-u-sh was never modified to change that
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm - yeah, apache is a big dependency for a desktop, and a lot of people probably want bluetooth sharing without the webdav part
<chrisccoulson> has it been modified in debian? i just merged it with debian before the weekend
<baptistemm> g-u-s could now take advantage of http://bugs.debian.org/468690
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson: don't know I wanted to talk with Josselin few months ago but didn't managed to
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll take a look at that
<baptistemm> apparently dependeing on apache2.2-bin should the way to go, but I needed Josselin ack to know if he looked to the new packaging
<baptistemm> and honnestly my time is short for few months :/
<baptistemm> +free
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm - the new version already only depends on apache2.2-bin
<chrisccoulson> so, it sounds like it might be less of an issue now
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson: ah nice if gnome-user-share was modified
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems so. that was one of the changes i pulled in from debian
<MDC1> mpt, have you followed the discussion about icons in the gnome panel menu?
<mpt> MDC1, vaguely
<mpt> MDC1, not recently though. Where is it?
<MDC1> mpt, in the logs on this channel and http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322932
<ubottu> Gnome bug 322932 in Panel "Always show icons on panel menus" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mpt> MDC1, last I saw is it getting a -1 on desktop-devel@ for re-adding the category icons in the Applications menu for 2.28
<MDC1> mpt, what was the reason to remove them? it looks really broken now see http://www.mejlamej.nu/broken.png
<mpt> Yes, I agree that's broken
<MDC1> mpt, i think the whole gnome menu should be an exception and have icons for all items but at least have them for the sections
<mpt> There's no reason for it to be an exception, it would look better if it followed the same general guideline as I proposed for any other menu
<mpt> i.e. treating categories as dynamic objects, just like applications themselves are, just like folders are, etc
<MDC1> thing is this menu is twice the height of a normal menu so it really is a different sort of menu
<MDC1> and its a very important menu - such as the "on / off" Shutdown item
<MDC1> mpt, not that we should copy windows way of doing things - but even them differences this menu from other and have icons...
<mac_v> mpt: hi... got a min? :)
<mac_v> the ayatana bugs dont have a project now :(
<mpt> MDC1, the shutdown menu items don't have an icon in either Windows 7 <http://computerworld.com.edgesuite.net/windows7/shutdown2_230.jpg> or Mac OS X.
<mpt> mac_v, what do you mean by "the ayatana bugs"?
 * mac_v doesnt like Win7 comparisons
<mac_v> mpt: Bug #388866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388866 in hundredpapercuts "Applet windows can be opened twice" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388866
<mac_v> there were 17 such bugs, which were assigned to the old ayatana project but after renaming , they dont have a home ;p
<mac_v> mpt: a project within "The Ayatana Project",similar to xsplash,..., for such bugs would be ideal
<MDC1> mpt, well.. then i'll have to give up on those ones then - but if at least the categories get icons i'm a little bit happier ;-)
<mac_v> MDC1: dont...!
<mac_v> dont give up , i like those icons ;p
<MDC1> me too - but if everyone is against you it's hard to fight back ;-)
<MDC1> i think the menu looks pretty silly with the height 1.5 - 2 times larger than a normal menu now when it's without the icons - but design is a preference thing and i'm actually no designer so i might be wrong....
<MDC1> mpt, its up on d-d-l now; http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2009-September/msg00022.html
<mpt> MDC1, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322932#c22
<ubottu> Gnome bug 322932 in Panel "Always show icons on panel menus" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mpt> mac_v, I know this might be a novel idea, ;-) but have you thought of filing those bug reports against the actual software they affect?
<mac_v> mpt: it was not my idea , those were bugs already in ayatana ;p
<mac_v> i just rescued them :)
<mpt> mac_v, as a first resort, you could open them all against Ubuntu. Then the usual process of figuring out the relevant package, reporting upstream, and so on.
<mpt> mvo, oh, I'd already specced "The secondary text should be the application Comment if there is one, otherwise the package name"
<mac_v> mpt: hmm... Ok... that sounds good... but some already have the software(Ubuntu) assigned
<mvo> mpt: yeah, so I put the pkgname there? I personally think that the package summary is a better choice
<mpt> mvo, ok, package summary then
<mvo> mpt: thanks, I add it, its trivial to change if it turns out that its not ideal
<andreasn> mpt, what's blocking getting the menu icon guidelines into the HIG?
<mpt> andreasn, no idea
<mpt> mvo, are there cases where applications have Name but not FullName or vice versa?
<mvo> mpt: no, they are considered invalid then. every desktop file must have a Name= (according to the spec)
<mvo> mpt: its common that Name and GenericName are there and the same
<mpt> mvo, ah, I think I'm getting FullName from an xdg@ discussion, it doesn't actually exist yet
<mvo> oh, sorry. I did not follow that discussion
<mpt> Not expecting that you would have, I'm just confused
<asac> did anyone else loose the application icons in the window decoration?
<asac> e.g. is that a default theme change or am i using something non-default?
<mac_v> asac: that is new feature
<mac_v> ;p
<asac> feels like a bug to me
<mac_v> asac: human theme has removed the icons
<asac> i cannot distinghuis my window decorations that are in the background
<mac_v> just change your theme
<asac> yeah
<asac> though i feel a bit obliged to use our default ;)
<mac_v> asac: i agree with you, and explained the same on Bug #405426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405426 in human-gtk-theme "Remove application icons from title bars" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405426
<mac_v> asac: i even showed the screenshots of the difficulty identifying the windows! , but it was a design decision ;p
<asac> why is that bug still open? the title suggests that it was the bug that was already fixed
<asac> i assume mac does the same? doesnt mac display the icon in the top level menu?
<mac_v> asac: why does mac have to be a reference!
<MDC1> asac, mac_v, if it helps i don't agree with removing the icon from the window either....
<mac_v> asac: if you want i can point to the lines which you can change in the human theme ;)
<asac> mac_v: i dont say that mac has to be a reference. i just have the feeling that it might have been used to get the inspiration here
<asac> just trying to figure if mac would have the same problem. but i think it doesnt have it because we have the top menu
<asac> which most likely displays the app icon so you always know which app you are currently using
<asac> for me it mostly popped up because i couldnt identify if i run firefox trunk or the stable version
<mac_v> exactly! you can differentiate :(
<mac_v> cant*
<vuntz> mpt: quick question about icons in the panel menu. Should the Preferences/Administration submenus have icons too? (just the submenus, not the items in the submenus)
<pitti> asac: current gnome-bluetooth pulls in geoclue (needs MIR) which pulls in gpsd (blocked MIR, bug 409796), which wants to pull in lesstif (eww no)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409796 in gpsd "[MIR] gpsd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409796
<pitti> asac: is geoclue a required dep of g-b now or can we drop it?
<asac> pitti: i will drop it as discussed
<asac> its a runtime thing through dbus
<pitti> ah, nice; sorry, wasn't aware of that discussion
<asac> yeah sorry
<asac> too much catch up last week
<asac> will address all that this week
<mpt> vuntz, I don't think so. They're not meaningfully dynamic, e.g. you hardly ever have a Gnome setup that has one but not the other.
<asac> vuntz: seb128: so yelp + webkit ... is that off the table? or should i try to just package the webkit branch? who should i talk to to get an answer?
<seb128> asac, not for this cycle, they found things not working correctly in the webkit variant
<asac> ok so postponed
<asac> thx
<asac> seb128: same for epiphany?
<mpt> asac, if by "menu" you mean "title bar", Mac document windows have a draggable icon for the actual document in the title bar. They never have the application icon in the title bar.
<asac> or will there be official tarballs for webkit?
<mpt> vuntz, what do you think?
<asac> mpt: ok thanks.
<seb128> asac, epiphany-webkit is default for GNOME
<seb128> asac, it's in karmic
<asac> seb128: yes. so lets migrate users there?
<asac> even if password management isnt implemented? (maybe its there now?)
<seb128> asac, feel free, I've too much to do on default desktop to spend time on that now
<mpt> mvo, so does this sound right? "If the item has an application Name, then the primary text should be the application Name, and the secondary text should be the application Comment if there is one, otherwise the Summary from the package metadata. If the item does not have an application Name, then the primary text should be the Summary from the package metadata, and the secondary text should be the package name."
<asac> seb128: its ok. i just dont want to get ranted at if i do that ;)
<asac> well rant is ok. but i want to say: "this was a decision not made alone"
<asac> ;)
<seb128> I'm fine with that
<seb128> you can do any change you want to migrate users
<asac> seb128: plan is to put transitional epiphany-browser package and maybe -gecko into the webkit one and remove the gecko source from archive
<asac> the bookmarks are in gconf so they get auto migrated
<asac> password management is non-existing so there is nothing we can do to migrate them
<seb128> asac, there is already an epiphany-browser package
<seb128> just change the depends to be on -webkit only
<seb128> and conflicts on gecko
<asac> seb128: err webkit also ships the -browser package?
<asac> seb128: afaik its shipped by gecko
<seb128> oh right
<asac> i want to move it to the webkit source
<seb128> yes you are correct
<asac> thats all ;)
<asac> ok i will check if there are direct rdepends on -gecko
<seb128> and maybe talk to kov to see if he would like to do that for debian too
<asac> which could hold back stuff ...but i hope not
<seb128> there is probably a bunch
<seb128> ie the wget downloader thing
<asac> debgtd
<asac> epiphany-extension-gwget
<asac> |sun-java6-plugin
<asac> those are the ones i think
<asac> anyway. i will proceed
<asac> seb128: am i right that there are no extensions at all? or just not packaged for webkit?
<seb128> asac, I think they are not packaged
<asac> ok from git feels like we just need to bump the package and it will be for extensions
<asac> err for webkit
<asac> will check that
<seb128> there is newer tarballs I think
<seb128> we just didn't do the updates
<asac> yeah
<asac> that how it feels
<debfx> seb128: should Pidgin use the indicator applet by default?
<seb128> debfx, define "use the indicator"?
<debfx> show new messages in die indicator messaging menu
<debfx> *in the
<seb128> I guess it should be it might need changes for the new api or something
<seb128> better to ask ted when he will be there
<vuntz> mpt: makes sense, I think
<vuntz> so basically, it means we need the categories back for the applications menu, and that's all
<mpt> vuntz, yep
<seb128> vuntz, hey, dunno if you read my comment there other day
<seb128> vuntz, the workspace switcher issue is because you use non define adjustment in the .ui
<seb128> non defined adjustments
<seb128> ie adjustment1,2 for the spin buttons which are not in the .ui
<vuntz> seb128: hrm
<vuntz> seb128: weird
<seb128> vuntz, why?
<seb128> vuntz, grep adjustment1 /usr/share/gnome-panel/ui/workspace-switcher.ui
<seb128> vuntz, the alt-f2 issue has been fixed in gtk btw
<vuntz> seb128: weird because I don't know how it happened
<seb128> vuntz, in the glade to gtkbuilder conversion I guess
<AnAnt> Hello, is there an orig tarball for gnome-games 2.27.90 somewhere on Launchpad ?
<seb128> launchpad is not upstream for gnome-games you want to look on the GNOME ftp rather
<mvo> mpt: yes, that sounds good
<AnAnt> thanks
<mac_v> mpt: could you check the SS icon i just submitted? its the version with a paperbag , i'll be making another one with a basket... is it OK if the apps are shown as objects?
<mac_v> drhorrible o.0
<mac_v> mpt: just couldnt fit more of the apps in the paperbag... :/
<mpt> mac_v, sorry, I didn't know you were working on that today. kwwii's actually started on an icon this morning.
<mac_v> mpt: actually my system crashed last week and lost the icons :(
<Nafallo> it would be awesome to rename that icon btw... ;-)
<mac_v> mpt: sure no probs , kwwii just mentioned :)
<Nafallo> just sounds wrong o_O
<mac_v> Nafallo: ;p , brown bag?
<Nafallo> that sounds better at least ;-)
<Nafallo> brownbag.svg
<mac_v> Nafallo: actually thats how i'v labelled it :)
<Nafallo> \o/
<pitti> seb128: for gdm, I want to override a method for GdmDisplay for the guest session case
<pitti> is it kosher to do
<pitti> display = gdm_transient_display_new (num);
<pitti> GDM_DISPLAY_GET_CLASS(display)->get_timed_login_details = gdm_local_display_factory_get_guest_timed_login_details;
<pitti> ?
<pitti> (it works fine)
<seb128> pitti, seems fine to me
<pitti> or is that a hack, and people are supposed to copy&paste the entire class definition boilerplate?
 * pitti is a glib n00b, sorry
<pitti> s/glib/gobject/, I mean
<pitti> at least I have something working now
<seb128> not sure, I don't do that much goject either, maybe mvo or asac know better
<pitti> so another two hours, and guest session should be back
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> go pitti go ;-)
<pitti> mvo, asac: are you gobject literate?
<asac> more or less
<asac> whats up?
<pitti> seb128: I'm already happy to have waded through the huge pile of indirections and abstractions that gdm is..
<pitti> asac: see ten lines above
<pitti> asac: starting from "for gdm, I want to override..."
<asac> pitti: that should be done in the  appropriate class_init function
<asac> not after saying _new
<pitti> asac: well, it is
<pitti> but for this instance I want to override the get_timed_login_details() method
<pitti> of course I could define a real GdmGuestDisplay class and copy&paste all that boilerplate
<pitti> but it's like 50 times the effort of just overriding it locally that way
<pitti> if my way is an ugly hack, I have to do that effort
<asac> well. doing this after the _new is definitly ugly.
<pitti> but I don't really undersstand how gobject is supposed to be used
<asac> its not ment to be used that way for sure ;)
<pitti> asac: ok, thanks
<asac> with some luck the class is a local copy for the instance ... but in worst case you just mess all class instances
<asac> pitti: to define a subclass you dont need to copy all the builderplate ... usually just the _init and _class_init function with a G_DEFINE_TYPE is enough
<asac> if you dont want to export a full class definition to the outside
<pitti> gdm_display_class_init() is ~ 100 lines long
<pitti> but I suppose I can just call that
<asac> yes. but a subclass doesnt need all that
<asac> yeah
<pitti> but then that would already do
<pitti> dbus_g_object_type_install_info (GDM_TYPE_DISPLAY, &dbus_glib_gdm_display_object_info);
<asac> i would think that you dont need to call that if the superclass already does that.
<asac> but its dbus_ magic so you probably know better ;)
<asac> think depends on whether the subclass has its own refined dbus introspection interface
<pitti> no, it doesn't
<pitti> I just need to override one function (same signature), and perhaps one additional property
<pitti> it shouldn't have any different d-bus interface or behaviour
<asac> yeah. i would just try to subclass it using G_DEFINE_TYPE and overwrite the function you want to override in the _class_init function
<pitti> asac: ok, thanks! I'll look at that after lunch
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you got any ideas as to why bug 424511 might happen?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424511 in gnome-session "gnome-panel and window manager do not start on login" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424511
<seb128> chrisccoulson, would not be the first time where a schemas registration break
<seb128> reinstall gnome-session
<chrisccoulson> really? i thought it was a bit strange that the schema was part registered
<seb128> it is?
<seb128> or does the user has user config for some keys?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the windowmanager component seems to be registered correctly
<seb128> or he used the appareance capplet who wrote the user key?
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you might be right actually
<chrisccoulson> the upstream schema is "metacity", but we change the default to "gnome-wm" with update-gconf-defaults
<chrisccoulson> that's why the windowmanager entry appears there
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<chrisccoulson> how are you today?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: pretty good, I'm in the middle of beating gdm :)
<pitti> and I had a nice weekend
<pitti> although too little sleep
<pitti> I worked on my new blog/hp until 2:30, and forgot that I had a dentist appointment at 8
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i tend to use my weekends to catch up on sleep, after sleeping so little in the week ;)
<chrisccoulson> whats up wtih gdm now?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm adding the guest session feature back
<chrisccoulson> cool! it will be nice to have that back :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is a new g-s-d available, do you want to do the update later?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'll do that when i escape from work later
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> pitti, there is a new gnome-power-manager if you want to do that later
<james_w> there's a gdm-2.20 in NEW, that's been discussed I guess?
<seb128> sort of, I disagree with for the record
<seb128> I think it would be a better way and as much effort to adapt the current one to xubuntu
<pitti> seb128: gpm> keeping on my mental list
<seb128> pitti, thanks
 * pitti sighs at gobject
<pitti> overriding one function requires me to copy 50 lines of boilerplate
<seb128> right, doing object programming in C ...
<chrisccoulson> am i the only one who likes gobject? ;)
<chrisccoulson> and quilt
<pitti> chrisccoulson: well, gobject might be ingenious
<pitti> but it requires such a high cost for changing a very small thing
<pedro_> seb128, hello, may you have a look to bug 421318 later? totem seems to crash everytime you close it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421318 in totem "totem crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421318
<seb128> pedro_, I've noticed that too, is there a patch we can use or do you ask me to debug?
<pedro_> seb128, just wondering if that a python crash (library) or in totem itself
<seb128> totem didn't change recently so I would say pygtk rather
<seb128> but I could be wrong
<pitti> asac: hm, so now I did all that hocuspocus that the compiler wants from me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/266671/
<pitti> asac: but gdm_guest_display_init() and gdm_guest_display_class_init() are never called; do you happen to have an idea why not?
<asac> pitti: return gdm_transient_display_new (display_number);
<asac> you need to use g_object_new (GDM_TYPE_GUEST_DISPLAY , ....)
<asac> the transient _new just instantiates the an instance from the superclass
<pitti> asac: hm, does it call the superclass ctor automatically?
<pitti> I really wouldn't like to copy the gdm_transient_display_new() code
<asac> what does it do?
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/266676/
<asac> if thats heavy weight its a problem of the transient class ... usually _new should just invoke g_object_new
<pitti> it's not really that heavy, but it does have code
<pitti> and this is OO after all, so ctors should be hereditiary somehow?
<pitti> asac: speaking of inheritance, do _class_init() and _init() automatically call their parent functions?
<asac> pitti: _new are no real constructors. they are just short hands
<asac> to create new instances of a certain type. constructors are something difference
<pitti> asac: so there's no way to re-use the parent _new() function?
<asac> no. if you need real constructors you need to use the "constructor" feature
<asac> if folks put too much into _new they do it wrong
<asac> pitti: _class_init is called for all supertypes
<pitti> ah, good; _init(), too?
<pitti> asac: right, so with a complete cut & paste of gdm_transient_display_new() it works; thanks!
<asac_> reconnect
<asac_> 15:59 < pitti> asac: so there's no way to re-use the parent _new() function?
<asac_> 15:59 < asac> no. if you need real constructors you need to use the "constructor" feature
<asac_> 15:59 < asac> if folks put too much into _new they do it wrong
<asac_> 15:59 < asac> pitti: _class_init is called for all supertypes
<asac_> 16:01 < asac> let me find a good tutorial that gets the facts straight
<pitti> asac_: I still got that
<asac_> 16:03 < asac> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gobject/unstable/gtype-instantiable-classed.html#gtype-instantiable-classed-init-done
<asac_> 16:05 < asac_> reconnect
<asac_> ok
<pitti> asac_: ah, thanks for the link
<pitti> also,
<asac_> so if you want to reuse _new you can write a proxy class ... or you can maybe just memcpy over the struct created
<pitti> [16:02]-    pitti| asac: right, so with a complete cut & paste of gdm_transient_display_new() it works; thanks!
<asac_> not sure how busted you might get by that though
<asac_> pitti: ok great. maybe file upstream bug telling them that their _new is not derive friendly ;)
<pitti> I'll mention it when I file this patch
<asac_> if they tell you that there is a best practice for reusing _new let me know please
<pitti> sure
<pitti> asac_: thanks for your help
<asac_> np
<davmor2> guys is there a new time app being added?  The one in the current karim image is a bit screwy.  It's not displaying a time zone and when you click on it so it does the map is a black square with lots of purple dots.
<davmor2> karmic even
<asac> james_w: since you are doing archive admin stuff today ... could you remove eclipse for now?
<asac> its widely understood that its making no progress and there was lots of discussion
<james_w> nope
<james_w> as you filed it today I wanted to leave it for today
<asac> ok
<asac> james_w: too much work?
<james_w> no, just a chance for others to speak up
<asac> there is no way to speak up
<james_w> I realise it has been discussed already in different places, but still
<asac> remove and if someone maintains it it can reenter
<asac> james_w: its been part of bug 352968 for ages
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352968 in pcmanx-gtk2 "remove xulrunner 1.8 and all left over rdepend binaries from karmic archive." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352968
<james_w> well, I'm done for AA for the day anyway
<tseliot> seb128: do you mind if I enable tap-to-click by default in the gnome-settings-daemon. It's already enabled in the X driver
<pitti> arghl
<seb128> tseliot, what does that do?
<pitti> this is the most stupid invention ever
<pitti> pretty please not
<tseliot> seb128: it allows you to click when you tap on the touchpad
<seb128> is that the "touch the touchpad twice to click"?
<seb128> no please not
<seb128> it's ridiculously easy to click by mistake with that
<seb128> and very confusing
<pitti> and it kills touch typists
<pitti> and little kittens, too
<tseliot> seb128, pitti: it's been enabled for ages. This brakes consistency with previous releases
<seb128> and we got users complaining for ages
<seb128> I would call that a bug fix
<tseliot> and users keep reporting bugs because their missing this feature (as they got used to have it in previous releases)
<pitti> tseliot: hm, can we leave it fixed then? :-)
<pitti> tseliot: easy enough to enable, it's not  "missing"
<seb128> either way we will get users complaining
<tseliot> seb128: good point
<tseliot> ;)
<seb128> would be nice to get the input from people doing user testing
<pitti> well, it confused the hell out of my mother, my sister, and me
<tseliot> hehe
<tseliot> mpt ^^
<seb128> it drives me nut when it's enabled
<pitti> tseliot: do you actually like it?
<seb128> I don't get how user can have that enable and not click by mistake all the time
<tseliot> pitti: yes, I use it a lot
<pitti> I haven't met someone yet who told me that (s)he likes it..
<pitti> okay, you are number one :)
<tseliot> heh
<dtchen> (FWIW, i also use tap-to-click)
<tseliot> seb128: it depends on the force that you apply
<pitti> tseliot: can a touchpad actually measure that?
<pitti> mine fires off if I just gently touch it without actually dragging
<pitti> it seems to measure movement, not force
<tseliot> pitti: yes it can, apart from Elantech touchpads
<mpt> tseliot, I really have no idea, except that I have it turned off and it seems like every time I lend my notebook to someone they're tapping away irritatedly on the touchpad and wondering why it's not clicking
<tseliot> hehe ok
<pitti> windows enables it by default, that might be where people are getting used to it?
<seb128> I would default to what upstream is doing without strong argument either way
<dtchen> pitti: i suspect so
<mpt> tseliot, but that could be just that I notice the people who are irritated and don't notice those who are not.
<pitti> anyway, if we enable it, then please let's make sure that the disable checkbox really works
<tseliot> upstream (the X driver) keeps it disabled too
<pitti> seb128: good point
<tseliot> mpt: good point
<pitti> so, let's keep the upstream defaults for consistency's sake
<tseliot> fine with me. No tapping by default if you use GNOME
<seb128> tseliot, feel free to open a GNOME bug to argue if you think the default is wrong though
<tseliot> seb128: no, I doubt there's right way to do it. It's a matter of taste. I just wanted to know whether we wanted to keep it enabled or not in GNOME
<seb128> ok
<tseliot> I was looking at bug 413880
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413880 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "trackpad driver on Asus Eee 701 doesn't accept tap as click" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413880
<tseliot> which I can mark as "invalid" now
<tseliot> pitti: do you know why xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is not in Karmic's iso (i386 and possibly lpia too)?
<tseliot> s/why/whether/
<pitti> tseliot: ??
<pitti> xserver-xorg-input-all depends on it..
<pitti> tseliot: it's there: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-i386.manifest
<tseliot> pitti: some users complained about the fact that it wasn't installed by default. Is there a build log I can see too?
<pitti> tseliot: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/karmic/ubuntu/latest/
<tseliot> not that I don't trust the .manifest file
<tseliot> pitti: ok, thanks
<rugby471> good afternoon
<rugby471> didrocks: I see your quickly guide is up :-)
<didrocks> rugby471: yes, 9 more are coming (I've finished step 7) ;)
<rugby471> didrocks: hehe
<rugby471> mvo: wow you have done loads on software-store today :-)
<mvo> hey rugby471
<mvo> yeah, today was the customcellrenderer day
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> mvo: if I have time I may do some of the documentation
<mvo> mpt: could you please test trunk/ again and see if the installed view works for you? it will be just the "availabe" view filtered for installed stuff, but it should not fail
<mvo> rugby471: I commited a stub for the docbook to trunk some minutes ago
<rugby471> yup
<rugby471> I may try to develop some of that :-
<rugby471> )
<rugby471> mvo: I shall test the installed view now
<mpt> mvo, ok, restarting into Karmic
<mpt> rugby471, hey, I was just talking about you before :-)
<mvo> rugby471: some help with the css would be cool as well, e.g. 423749
<rugby471> mpt: hehe
<mpt> rugby471, wondering what happened to your sliding doors effect. Does that work without changing the department view to a WebKit one?
<rugby471> mpt: nope, it has to be webkit for the javascript to work
<mpt> i.e. a WebKit view sliding away to reveal GTK underneath
<mpt> hm, bother
<mpt> Guess we'll have to do that in Clutter instead
<rugby471> mpt: I could work but not very well
<rugby471> mpt: unless we convert everything to gtk
<rugby471> gtk > webkit
<mpt> rugby471, I really don't think we want to do that.
<mpt> There's already enough glitches in the lobby. :-]
<rugby471> ok :-)
<mpt> (Not that that shouldn't have changed, it was necessary, it just has costs)
<rugby471> mvo & mpt :https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-store/+bug/423749
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 423749 in software-store "departements icons not aligned on a grid" [Undecided,Triaged]
<rugby471> that bug is about how the departments should be in a grid
<rugby471> how many department icons do we want in a row
<rugby471> ?
<mpt> mvo, I've finished the menu item descriptions. I've arranged it so that most menu items are off by default, and then in various sections or situations it says "Whenever X, menu item Y should be sensitive and it should do Z." I hope that matches a convenient way to handle the menu items in code.
<mpt> rugby471, as many as will fit, hence {display: inline-block; width: some-number-of-em;}, as I said in my comment
<rugby471> mpt: I thought that is the current behaviour though
<mpt> rugby471, if that was the current behavior, the {width:...} would be making them all the same width, and the bug wouldn't occur.
<mpt> ok, really restarting now
<mvo> there is not width, just min-width right now
<mvo> mpt: thanks, I have a look
<rugby471> mpt: it is just I don't understand what the bug is saying, the reporter says that when you resize, the number of icons increases, that is what is meant to happen
<rugby471> mvo: my virtual mcahine can't update itself for some reason, so I cannot run trunk :-(
<rugby471> I shall try to get it working
<mvo> rugby471: I can upload a new deb if that helps?
<rugby471> mvo: it cannot access the archive for some reason
<rugby471> mvo: when I get it working, I shall do some work on the documentation however that is all for tonight
<mvo> ok
<mvo> I need to leave soon for dinner anyway
<rugby471> kl
<mpt> mvo, yes, "Installed software" is showing installed software only now
<mpt> It really really shouldn't have a lobby though :-)
<mvo> mpt: yes, one step at a time :)
<mpt> ergh, new Human makes scrollbar troughs look contiguous with the buttons
<mpt> mvo, "In Progress" section is empty while installing, did you know about that?
<MDC1> mpt, what was the conclusion of the gnome menu icon discussion? categories will have icons and not the rest?
<mpt> MDC1, I commented in the b.g.o bug report, and vuntz asked me a followup here. That's all I know a.t.m.
<MDC1> mpt, ok - thanks
<rugby471> mpt: "In Progress" section is empty while installing, did you know about that? - Are you sure, it works for me
<mvo> mpt: works for me too
<mvo> mpt: I can have a look tomorrow, does it print anything on the terminal window if you start it from e.g. gnome-terminal
<mpt> rugby471, 100% reproducible here
<mpt> nothing printed on the terminal
<rugby471> hmm what revno?
<mpt> r179
 * mpt realizes a design bug: what if you're looking at a non-Canonical-maintained application at the moment you switch into "View" > "Canonical-Maintained Applications"?
<mpt> I guess we should fade you out and bubble back up to the department view
<mpt> fixed <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore?action=diff&rev2=167&rev1=166>
<mpt> ok, 10 bugs reported, that's enough for this evening
<mpt> 100 more tomorrow ;-)
<pitti> Taekwondo time, have a good night everyone!
<tgpraveen> when will empathy get messaging indicator support?
<vuntz> seb128: ping?
<seb128> vuntz, pong
<AnAnt> Hello, I've been working on gnome-games package, and I've done a few fixes that the desktop team might like to use
<AnAnt> problem is that I dunno how to file a merge request for certain revisions on LP
<seb128> AnAnt, hi, what did you work on exactly?
<AnAnt> you mean, what changes I did ?
<seb128> I mean what I work, on what did you work?
<seb128> or what did you change if you prefer ...
<AnAnt> some fixes to make lintian happy
<AnAnt> lp:~sabily.team/sabily/gnome-games (have a look at revisions 39 & 41)
<seb128> the easier is to open a bug and ask for sponsoring
<seb128> do you have a web url rather?
<AnAnt> https://code.launchpad.net/~sabily.team/sabily/gnome-games
<seb128> thanks for your work but most of those changes are not required
<seb128> we don't bother changing standards-version usually that's extra diff over debian and has no interest
<seb128> gnometris is already enable in the ubuntu-desktop bzr
<seb128> the games have been splitted in binaries there
<AnAnt> seb128: it is enabled in control.in but not control
<seb128> and gnometris which depends on clutter is built
<seb128> the bin-nmu change is not really useful since ubuntu doesn't have bin-nmu
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> no need to file a bug then
<seb128> I would say to wait for the 2.27.90 update and split to be uploaded to karmic
<seb128> and then open a cleaning bug with the remaining changes you have
<seb128> asac, do you have somebody in the mozilla team who would be interested to look at updating webkit in karmic?
<seb128> asac, the new version is in debian, should be an easy review and update, epiphany-webkit currently depwait on the new webkit
<asac> seb128: webkit is not available through grab-merge ;)
<seb128> asac, do it by hand? ;-)
<seb128> asac, they don't fetch from experimental I think
<asac> so you want experimental
<asac> ok
<seb128> asac, yes, as said epiphany-webkit depwait on it
<asac> seb128: what is anjal?
<seb128> asac, the evolution ui for mobil devices which is being worked by novell
<seb128> novel
<asac> status?
<seb128> no novell, I never know how to spell it ;-)
<asac> ok only one version
<asac> so i guess the "new api" we ship needs to be kept
<seb128> asac, it's work in progress, I don't think they rolled a stable version yet
<asac> why do we ship an extended api?
<asac> hjmm
<asac> yes. only patch we have is 30_anjal.patch
<asac> that introduces more symbols ;)
<seb128> asac, I think it's from the eom or mobile
<seb128> they wanted to get anjal in universe for playing with it
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/266854/
<asac> hmm. but extending an api isnt really nice ;)
<asac> especially if those symbols are named like official ones ;)
<asac> webkit_web_frame_is_cursor_at_blockquote
<seb128> right, I mentioned it to the guy who did the change
<seb128> that they should use at least an ubuntu_ namespace
<seb128> I think the change is coming from anjul upstream rather than from ubuntu
<seb128> but still you are right
<asac> you know the anjal folks=
<asac> ?
<asac> not sure if should just break them ;)
<asac> and add ubuntu_
<asac> should be easy enough ... just a "sed" ;)
<asac> so they define 4 prototypes but only implement 3 new ones
<asac> doews that mean that the 4th prototype is not implemented ;)?
<asac> webkit_web_frame_get_inner_text
<asac> is missing
<asac> in the patch at least ;)
<asac> seems to be a previously internal function
<asac> hmm
<asac> ./WebKit/gtk/webkit/webkitprivate.h:    webkit_web_frame_get_inner_text (WebKitWebFrame* frame);
<seb128> asac, you mean the upstream folks or the packager?
<asac> whoever wanted to have it in like its now in ubuntu ;)
<seb128> vuntz, you pinged before?
<vuntz> seb128: hrm
<vuntz> seb128: yeah. I think I wanted to ask about X-GNOME-FullName
<vuntz> something like "do you think it's important to fix this before 2.28.0?"
<vuntz> I have things nearly ready for gnome-menus/gnome-panel, but I keep discovering small issues
<seb128> vuntz, well, we have gedit called "gedit" now
<vuntz> like: if you edit a launcher in alacarte, alacarte needs to set the X-GNOME-FullName key too, else the panel will ignore the change
<seb128> vuntz, so either fix your component and get them to roll back
<seb128> I would get gedit to roll back, I think it's too late for this cycle and doesn't make sense to hurry that now
<seb128> you will run into issue and that doesn't win GNOME anything since most softwares will not change their desktop anyway
<seb128> vuntz, btw do you think you could review the change on bug #520779?
<seb128> gnome bug #520779
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 520779 could not be found
<ubottu> Gnome bug 520779 in workspace switcher "make mousewheel work on switcher when using viewports" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=520779
<vuntz> seb128: not sure... Need to figure out  what to do with fullname stuff, then putting back icons, then fixing the spin buttons in the workspace switcher
<seb128> vuntz, there is no hurry that can wait after tarballs this week
<seb128> or next week
<seb128> just when you have some time ;-)
<seb128> vuntz, do you want me to have a look at the adjustment issue?
<vuntz> seb128: if you can come up with a patch, that'd be great
<seb128> ok, let's me have a look
<seb128> vuntz, http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=142654
<seb128> vuntz, that works, do you want me to commit?
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> hey seb128
<seb128> robert_ancell, I was about to go to bed, coming updates and things not updated are yours
<robert_ancell> no prob
<seb128> robert_ancell, chrisccoulson said he would do gnome-settings-daemon and TheMuso does gnome-media usually
<seb128> which means there is basically gnome-games to update for now and things which will be rolled later
 * TheMuso has just completed gnome-media.
<seb128> I didn't manage to get gtk done either, it seems to build fine there
<seb128> debian has 2.17 in experimental too so we might want to look at rebasing on that
<seb128> that would reduce the delta too
<james_w> hey robert_ancell
<james_w> thanks for the cache-ck-history patch
<james_w> were we still seeing slow ck-history queries, other changes should have improved that somewhat
<robert_ancell> james_w, no prob.  It needs a cache somewhere as all that IO on startup can't be great :)
<james_w> ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-08
<chrisccoulson> asac - i vaguely remember someone doing some work on libnotify a while back to make it cache server capabilities, and i was thinking it was you who was working on it (or perhaps i just dreamt that?)
<chrisccoulson> was it you who was working on that?
<asac> chrisccoulson: i wanted to work on that at somepoint ... yes.
<asac> or at least get it done somewhat
<chrisccoulson> did anything ever happen with it?
<chrisccoulson> the only reason i ask is because our gnome-settings-daemon patch queries the capabilities every time you press the volume key
<chrisccoulson> and i'm thinking that should be cached really ;)
<asac> you can blindly cache it ... but it needs to be reupdated if NameOwnerChanged ... and no. afaik nothing happened yet
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks. yeah, i was thinking about caching it in g-s-d and listening for NameOwnerChanged
<chrisccoulson> it would be nicer in libnotify though:)
<asac> chrisccoulson: well. if you do it, just do it in libnotify ;)
<asac> feels like code should be similar
<chrisccoulson> asac - i could do. isn't it too late to be adding to the API of common libraries now though?
<asac> chrisccoulson: it wont change any api
<asac> just the implementation would be smarter
<asac> at lesat thats my idea
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's true actually
<chrisccoulson> i might take a look at that then
<asac> i think its ok if the code is robust
<asac> which when done properly should be the case
<awalton> chrisccoulson, libnotify over at github already has that code in place
<awalton> just haven't released it yet
<chrisccoulson> awalton - thanks. any idea of when it will be released?
<awalton> chrisccoulson, I could do it tomorrow if I could get the fd.o admins to play ball
<asac> hehe
<chrisccoulson> awalton - thanks, that would rock:)
<awalton> there are some last minute things that me and agateau(sp?) have to work out, but otherwise it's pretty solid
<johanbr> TheMuso, are you aware of https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=521276, which also affects current Karmic ?
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 521276 in gstreamer-plugins-good "Something about jitter buffer makes VoIP over GStreamer useless (delay around 15 sec)" [High,New]
<crimsun> (well, i'm aware of that one. dunno if luke is.)
<johanbr> alright :)
<johanbr> the telepathy guys thought the problem was in the gstreamer pulse element
<TheMuso> No, I am not aware of that, and I don't really track gstreamer bugs. I do stuff further down the stack.
<johanbr> alright
<crimsun> Karmic's alsa-utils is about to get a major init overhaul
<crimsun> i.e., the initscript's calling start() will use `alsactl init' instead of carrying all those crazy bits
<crimsun> to accomplish that, we'll have an RFC where the responders should include `lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]' output and their preferred init levels
<crimsun> i'm still evaluating how to handle the really obnoxious codecs (i'm looking at you, sigmatel) on the Creative families that have opposing init values
<johanbr> anyway, I'm glad to see the bug is on your radar... was just concerned it might've slipped through the cracks
<crimsun> johanbr: it's really toward the outer circumference of my radar, so if you feel like taking it on, please feel free
<johanbr> unfortunately I don't think I have the gstreamer expertise needed for that
<TheMuso> crimsun: Um, wouldn't that need an FFE?
<crimsun> TheMuso: no, we already have the `alsactl init' infrastructure
<crimsun> TheMuso: it's just very poorly populated
<crimsun> TheMuso: and considering Debian & Ubuntu have been carrying just about all the mixer element tweaks in alsa-utils:debian/init for as long as i remember...
<crimsun> TheMuso: i don't expect to finish it in time for Karmic; it's a matter of migrating all the cruft from muting/unmuting/sanitizing in the initscript over to alsactl
<TheMuso> crimsun: Right.
<superm1> pitti, ping.  about this stuff with no way to choose the login session for gdm, could we discuss some ideas?  the current (hacky) things that are being done for mythbuntu and xubuntu don't work too well because they cause you to not be able to login to gnome anymore.  could we maybe get an /etc/alternatives for the default login session, or perhaps a gconf key to set it?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: ah, seems you beat me to updating g-p-m, I just wanted to do it :)
<pitti> will sponsor
<pitti> superm1: would it work if we make gdm always prefer the "default.desktop" session if it exists?
<robert_ancell> pitti, :) I was going to ask you about that too, it now has an option to build without hal, should we be using that?
<pitti> robert_ancell: X.org still needs it, so it won't make hal go away in karmic
<pitti> robert_ancell: and it helps to not break brightness changing on many hardware platforms, so let's keep it for now
<pitti> hah, and dholbach already sponsored it
<didrocks> hey pitti, hi robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> hey didrocks
<pitti> hey didrocks, bonjour
<seb128> good morning there
<didrocks> hey seb128 :)
<seb128> hello didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: as you probably saw, I updated mutter this week-end and put some work on clutter, but a dependency is still not built (all is explained in bug #425339)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425339 in clutter-1.0 "Please, update to 1.0.4" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425339
<seb128> didrocks, I noticed thanks
<didrocks> seb128: what is really strange is that I've been able to send gir-repository to soyuz and it has then been propagated to main in the meanwhile
<didrocks> weird also that all previous rdepends on clutter package wasn't put in main during the move. Do we have to write some MIR?
<seb128> re
<seb128> didrocks, you can try to ping StevenK about this one
<seb128> didrocks, or otherwise write the mir if there is not one yet
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I'll do it. Do you need other deps for new gnome-shell?
<seb128> didrocks, no, it has been uploaded yesterday night
<didrocks> (and you see, it was good to wait as the last version was issued on Friday ;))
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> you can wait for ever using this logic
<didrocks> of course, just for joking ^^
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> let's get some coffee, be back in a bit
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> seb128: FYI, theh current "412 expectation failed" retracer failure was because it tried to dupe a bug which already had a duplicate
<didrocks> pitti: seb128 is so quick at being disconnected :)
<seb128> re
<seb128> sorry got some internet issues this morning, seems to be back now
<seb128> hey pitti
<didrocks> seb128: well, you say that, but we all know that's due by too much coffee in your keyboard ;)
<pitti> seb128: FYI, the current "412 expectation failed" retracer failure was because it tried to dupe a bug which already had a duplicate
<pitti> seb128: I re-dup'ed the bug manually now and restarted them
<pitti> seb128: if you encounter such a failure again, please check the bug; I think this exception is not just random
 * pitti -> breakfast
<seb128> pitti, I though you already fixed the duplicate from duplicate issue to follow to the next bug?
<seb128> pitti, enjoy!
 * seb128 just back from breakfast with coffee
<seb128> didrocks, the keyboard works late it can also get some coffee!
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> good morning seb128!
<didrocks> seb128: hehe
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<seb128> is huats hidding? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: right, but just into the other direction
<pitti> seb128: if you try to mark bug a as dupe of bug b, but bug b is a duplicate of c
<pitti> then a gets marked as dupe of c
<pitti> but here, but a is already a duplicate of bug d
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> gotcha
<seb128> somebody did that manually I guess
<pitti> yes, I suppose
<seb128> pitti, btw do you think you will have time today to look at the gnome-games sponsoring request? you commented on it a week ago so I let it to you but I can add it to my list if you want
<seb128> pitti, btw robert_ancell did the gpm update so you can drop that from your todolist
<pitti> seb128: already saw this morning
<pitti> seb128: ah, will do that
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128: robert_ancell and I talked about the package renaming yesterday, I think it should be done now
<robert_ancell> seb128, pitti, I'm having trouble with dh_installma on gnome-games
<seb128> pitti, he added a question for you in the bug
<seb128> robert_ancell, what sort of trouble?
<robert_ancell> seb128, it doesn't want to automatically install the debian/game.6 page for the 'game' package
<robert_ancell> i.e. I build and the man pages are not present in the .debs
<pitti> robert_ancell: in a built tree, run "DH_VERBOSE=1 dh_installman -a" and see what it does?
<seb128> I'm not sure if it's supposed to do that automatically
<pitti> robert_ancell: id dyou add debian/game.6 to debian/gamepkg.manpages ?
<seb128> you need .manpages usually
<pitti> s/id dyou/did you/, d'oh
<pitti> seb128: it doesn't
<robert_ancell> ah ok
<seb128> are you going to rename the games?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yup, done that
<seb128> why? I'm just curious
<seb128> I read the discussion in the bug and I've no strong opinion either way but that seems extra divergence for not strong reason
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh do you mean in ubuntu or debian?
<robert_ancell> s/debian/gnome
<seb128> ubuntu
<robert_ancell> ask pitti :)
<seb128> "To avoid name space cluttering and confusion, would you mind to rename aisleriot, blackjack, freecell, and mahjong to gnome-games-*, or g*, or gnome-*?"
<seb128> I'm not sure that makes sense
<pitti> seb128: it's divergence either way
<pitti> seb128: the split isn't in debian
<seb128> do you speak about binaries packages or binaries on disk?
<pitti> and Debian has challenged such generic package names in the past as well
<pitti> seb128: just the package names, not the executables
<seb128> ok, that makes sense
<robert_ancell> seb128, i've fixed the manpages and pushed but not recompiled.  Feel free to release if it looks good
<robert_ancell> gtg, see you guys tomorrow
<seb128> pitti, ^
<pitti> robert_ancell: sleep well
<seb128> robert_ancell, have fun, see you
<pitti> seb128: bug 425185, wasn't that already uploaded?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425185 in pidgin "Pidgin must use gnome-network-properties" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425185
<pitti> ah, it didn't close the bug
<seb128> yes, I didn't check that the bug was changelog closed
 * pitti closes
<seb128> it didn't apparently
<seb128> sorry about that
 * pitti looks for the gnome-games sponsoring bug, it's not on the list
<seb128> pitti, bug #417900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417900 in gnome-games "Update to 2.27.90" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417900
<pitti> ah, thanks
<seb128> pitti, that's because robert_ancell didn't reopen it after your question
<seb128> ups
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> bzr looks good, I'll test-build
<gnomefreak> is anyone else seeing that the upper gnome-panel isnt loading fully on startup? it wont load time/date sound n-m and indicator applet and weather applets everything in upper right.
<mpt> mvo, hi, how's the Store
<mpt> ?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - is there anything in ~/.xession-errors?
<mvo> mpt: not much this morning, I got dragged into a zlib header problem that causes other stuff to break
<mpt> fun
<mvo> mpt: how is the new version (the one I uploaded yesterday)?
<mpt> mvo, I see rugby471 managed to fix a few more bugs :-)
<mvo> mpt: weh, execlent
<mvo> time to merge :)
<mpt> mvo, I haven't tried the new package, I was just reporting bugs on trunk yesterday afternoon, and I don't have Internet at home a.t.m.
<mvo> mpt: ok
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: only output is in .xsession-errors.old
<mpt> mvo, I'll report more bugs this morning, then work on the help + CSS this afternoon.
<seb128> mvo, oh, what does the zlib thing is breaking?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: for .xsession-errors i get cat: /home/gnomefreak/.xession-errors: No such file or directory
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - hmmm, that's wierd. could you open a failsafe xterm from GDM and start gnome-session manually? anything which would normally go to xsession-errors will end up in your xterm then
<pitti> seb128: sorry, can't upload gnome-games, it's way too broken; but I'll let Robert fix it for the sake of learning pacakging
<mvo> mpt: cool
<seb128> gnomefreak, typo in the name
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: killall gnome-panel will load everything except the weather applets but lets see if starting it will help
<mvo> mpt: my goal for today is to get the proper sepeartion for available/installed done
<seb128> pitti, what is broken? upstream or packaging?
<mvo> seb128: sometime off64_t is not defined and that causes ftbfs (due to a change I introduced)
<mpt> mvo, ok, that will basically fix bug 425887
<pitti> seb128: packaging; I updated the bug
<gnomefreak> seb128: thanks for the catch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425887 in software-store "View not remembered in each section" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425887
<mvo> mpt: yeah, should b
<mvo> e
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i have output in .xsession-errors do you want me to pastebin it?
<seb128> mvo, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31408763/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.gtk%2B2.0_2.17.11-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz is yours?
<mvo> seb128: yes
<seb128> mvo, oh ok, I should stop spending time on that then and wait for you, thanks!
<mvo> seb128: uh, sorry
<seb128> pitti, thanks, there is no real hurry but the sponsoring request was staled for a week at least it's moving again now
<seb128> mvo, that's ok, I just didn't understand what was going on since gtk didn't really change
<mpt> mvo, when you're done, be sure to check each of the three test cases in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore#Main%20window>. :-)
<mpt> or in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore#Navigation%20pane>, more precisely
<mvo> merged
 * mpt finishes triaging boogs
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - hi, sorry, i went to get some coffee
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you can pastebin it
<seb128> pitti, you didn't update the bug?
<pitti> seb128: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/376744/comments/7
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 376744 in gnome-games "Split gnome-games into one game per package" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: np. one sec ill have it for you
<seb128> pitti, I was looking at bug #417900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417900 in gnome-games "Update to 2.27.90" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417900
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<pitti> ah
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/267122/
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - that doesn't really show any errors. If you leave it long enough, do the applets finish loading eventually (after a couple of minutes or so)? I'm just wondering if something blocks on a dbus call somewhere
<seb128> it's amazing the number of people running nautilus under sudo
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: they never load i have to drop to TTY# and killall *
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i noticed that too
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i let it stand for ~5 minutes (enough for a smoke) and they never loaded
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - and the panel appears to be frozen too?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it seems users need a bit of educating ;)
<seb128> right
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: yes nothing will work unless all the other stuff is loaded
<gnomefreak> with the exceptionof weather applets
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - could you try again, but this time run "gnome-session --debug 2>&1 | tee gnome-session-debug.log", as the debug output from gnome-session may give a clue where it goes wrong
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson:  ok
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i get a dialog saying Could not acquire name on session bus but i do have other output that i will post in a minute or so.
<chrisccoulson> that could be due to other processes remaining from a previous failed session, which haven't exited properly
<chrisccoulson> it might be best to do it from a fresh boot
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i will just would like to see if this ever ends
<gnomefreak> hm it is loading trash applets and not stopping. i think i was try on fresh boot
<mpt> mvo, where should I look (e.g. what should I bzr branch) if I want to add more data to the application keywords/synonyms/misspellings file?
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> ca va ?
<mvo> mpt: that is lp:%7Eubuntu-core-dev/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu/ - but its big and auto-generated
<huats> hey seb128
<mvo> mpt: so if you fix typos there, we need to forward them to the
<huats> yep I am fine
<huats> thanks !
<huats> you ?
<mvo> mpt: to the app
<mpt> mvo, so when I gave you that initial sample of keywords, you added them to packages for individual applications?
<mvo> mpt: there is a post-processing step for the keyword, i.e. we enrich the data with keyword, popcon data and package-name and archive-section
<mvo> mpt: but there is no "fix tpyos" feature yet in that code (it could be added, but its more efficient to fix it in the app itself)
<mpt> mvo, so what I meant was, where should I look if I want to add more keywords?
<mvo> mpt: oh, sorry - give me a sec
<mvo> mpt: its in the same branch, the file is "keywords.def"
<mvo> mpt: in the toplevel dir
<mvo> mpt: is contains of lines like "pidgin: pigeon;gaim;chat;windows;live;aim"
<mpt> thanks mvo
<mvo> np
<mvo> seb128: new zlib uploaded, I will re-trigger a gtk build and if its all good ask for a mass give-back
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i was unable to run gnome-session --debug 2>&1 | tee gnome-session-debug.log from tty# unless i first killall gnome-panel. im running it now and filed bug 426185 with both .xsession files attached so far
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426185 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel fails to fully load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426185
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - thanis
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: np
<seb128> mvo, the issue was on a ppa there so no need to retry gtk
<seb128> I will try locally
<mvo> ok
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> let me know (after lunch :)
<chrisccoulson1> wow, my 3G connection is being really unreliable today!
<seb128> is anybody interested by doing a libgdata mir it's required for totem youtube
<pitti> seb128: didn't we already have something similar in jaunty or intrepid?
<pitti> I remember a MIR about some google library
<seb128> pitti, it was python-gdata
<pitti> ah, and that doesn't use libgdata, but has its own implementation, apparently
<pitti> do we still need python-gdata then?
<seb128> no we don't
<seb128> we need libgdata now
<seb128> they use that isn't of the python one now
<mvo> geh, software-store got a gazillion of new bugs over night
<mvo> looks like mpt was busy
<seb128> lol
<seb128> so nobody interested to write the libgdata mir? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i could probably do it, but i know absolutely nothing about libgdata ;)
<seb128> no need to know anything, it's just paper work, ie file the template
<chrisccoulson> when did apport start catching assertion messages?
<chrisccoulson> i never knew it could do that!
<seb128> the reason it should be in main is that totem wants it for youtube
<seb128> chrisccoulson, in karmic I think
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i could probably have a look at that when i get some time, if noone else has already started to look at it
<chrisccoulson> possibly after i finish work
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-karmic-apport-abort
<chrisccoulson> although, a MIR might be something i could actually do at work, if i can find a quiet room where noone will notice ;)
<chrisccoulson> cool! pitti rocks:)
<pitti> :)
<mac_v>  anyone know the command for only removing the execute bits for files inside a folder *and* subfolders , without removing the directory bit from the subfolders?
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - you want "-X"
<chrisccoulson> (capital X)
 * mac_v tires
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you're a member of ubuntu-release arent you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> would you mind taking a look at the FFe for transmission?
<chrisccoulson> (i offer bribes) ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: can you please subscribe ubuntu-release to it?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - already subscribed
<pitti> ok, which bug# ? :-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - bug 418367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418367 in transmission "[FFe] Update to 1.74 and merge with Debian" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418367
<pitti> chrisccoulson: done
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks:)
<davmor2> pitti: with guest session shouldn't you be able to log straight back into the session that sporned it?  ie log into tester->guest->tester.  All I'm seeing in guest session is new session.
<dobey> james_w: any chance we could get python-oauth in hardy-backports and jaunty-backports today?
<james_w> what?
<james_w> now you want to use python-oauth?
<dobey> bug #397197 and bug #397431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397197 in jaunty-backports "Please backport python-oauth 1.0~svn1053-0ubuntu1 from Karmic to Jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397431 in hardy-backports "Please backport python-oauth 1.0~svn1053-0ubuntu1 from Karmic to Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397431
<dobey> no, but it's already there, and time is rather short at this point
<james_w> and I'm not on the backports team so I can't help with that, sorry
<dobey> oh, ok
<james_w> got to run for lunch, let's talk about this when we get back
<dobey> ok
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> hello rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks and seb128
<rickspencer3> I hope everyone is well
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<rodrigo_> tomboy's bzr branch doesn't contain the latest changes
<rodrigo_> submitted to karmic
<seb128> rodrigo_, I've pinged ogra about that
<rodrigo_> ah ok, so should I wait to do another submission, or just go the apt-get source route?
<mvo> spanking :P
<seb128> rodrigo_, as you want
<mvo> you could as well integrate the diff into bzr
<rodrigo_> mvo: oh, yeah, but where is it?
<seb128> ogra is doing it now
<rodrigo_> ah cool, I'll wait then
<seb128> shrug, he will not do it before tonight, he's in meeting
<seb128> and he says he's doing it now, let's wait
<rodrigo_> ok
<mvo> and for a moment I thought I forgot to push :)
<mvo> my tomboy changes
<seb128> mvo, be careful we know where to find you ;-)
<mvo> exactly!
 * mvo is always afraid of the wrath of seb128 :P
<seb128> mvo, and for every screwing up you need to do a sponsoring upload
<seb128> lol
<seb128> rodrigo_, otherwise that is good to know, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+changelog
<mvo> ohh, this is why dholbach is the sponsoring king ;)
<seb128> rodrigo_, there is the diff for each upload there
<seb128> mvo, ahah
<rodrigo_> seb128: page not found
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+changelog
<seb128> you don't use edge?
<pitti> davmor2: yes, that's a missing feature in indicator-session, and being worked on
<seb128> rodrigo_, they should be on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy on non edge
<rodrigo_> yes, I do, but just clicked on the url you pasted :D
<davmor2> pitti: ah okay cool as long as it's known :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, the url works here, weird
<rodrigo_> seb128: ok, edge works, so let me know if ogra doesn't do it soon, and I'll do it
<seb128> rodrigo_, bzr updated
<rodrigo_> cool, thanks
<mpt> mvo, how's it going?
<c_korn> tedg: hello. did someone have time to review my code for indicator-session ?
<superm1> pitti, i think that would be a great solution
<chrisccoulson1> mpt - re bug 426294 - that alert will be disappearing in a metacity patch i'm preparing later
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426294 in software-store "Store doesn't "support 'save current setup'"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426294
<superm1> (default.desktop)
<pitti> superm1: the only gotcha I see is that several $derivative-default-settings packages would conflict on it
<pitti> superm1: so if you have a better idea..
<superm1> pitti, so that's why maybe an /etc/alternatives for the default.desktop would be a good solution then?
<superm1> and have gnome register itself as one of them
<pitti> superm1: ah, good idea
<seb128> noooooo
<seb128> no alternative
<pitti> ?
<seb128> I just hate those
<pitti> seb128: we wouldn't need it for gnome; if no default.desktop is present, it'd just behave like now
<seb128> they are complicated to handle and always lead to weird bugs
<seb128> what issue are we trying to address?
<pitti> superm1: which package would ship default.session for mythbuntu?
<superm1> pitti, probably mythbuntu-default-settings
<superm1> and likely xubuntu-default-settings for xubuntu
<pitti> would it make sense to be able to install both at the same time?
<superm1> generally no
<pitti> if not, we could just have them Provides:/Conflicts: ubuntu-derivative-default-settings or so
<pitti> and don't need the alternatives
<superm1> seb128, we need a way to set the default session for gdm
<superm1> otherwise it's unpredictable what session you get logged into with auto login
<seb128> shouldn't that be a config key rather?
<superm1> i'm indifferent to a gconf key or a file or an alternatives, but somehow it's gotta be configurable
<seb128> right, let me some time to think about that
<seb128> I just dislike alternatives, they are distro specific changes, complicated and lead to weird bugs
<pitti> seb128: *nod*
<pitti> seb128: I'm fine with *-default-settings mutually excluding each other, so they could just all ship a default.session
<seb128> I'm fine with that too
<pitti> superm1: ^ works for you?
<pitti> /usr/share/xsessions/default.desktop, I mean
<superm1> pitti, i'm fine with that
<superm1> might want to ask cody though too
<pitti> superm1: I'm in a meeting; could you please follow up to the bug on that and assign the gdm task to me? I'll add the default.desktop support (should be trivial)
<pitti> perhaps this can also get us around gdm-2.20
<superm1> Yes that's what i'm hoping
<superm1> sure
<james_w> dobey: hey, I've drafted mail to the release team about this, anyone else you would like me to send it to?
<pitti> superm1: could you quickly hop into #ubuntu-meeting?
<superm1> sure
<mpt> chrisccoulson, yay I guess
<pitti> thanks
<dobey> james_w: uhm, am I cc:ed?
<james_w> mais oui
<pitti> rickspencer3: good morning
<rickspencer3> good morning pitti
<dobey> james_w: not sure who else... maybe statik?
<james_w> ok
<james_w> sent
<dobey> cool
 * dobey looks forward to reading
<lool> seb128: You're going to the AB call?
<seb128> lool, no, rickspencer3 is representing canonical usually
<seb128> what is the topic for this one?
<lool> rickspencer3: I have a recurring conflict and probably wont join
<seb128> do you want me to go there?
<rickspencer3> ug, is it today?
<lool> seb128: gnome asia
 * rickspencer3 didn't get ab update
<lool> rickspencer3: yes in 7 mn
<lool> seb128: Feel free
<lool> rickspencer3: The invite never work for me  :-(
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> I did get it :)
<rickspencer3> I'll go
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128 any topics specific for team meeting today, please PM me
<rickspencer3> otherwise, we'll just review Karmic targeted bugs and work items
<rickspencer3> rest of desktop team, same deal ^^
<pitti> rickspencer3: "empathy vs. pidgin" please (CC: seb128)
 * rickspencer3 was hoping to avoid that topic ;)
<seb128> hehe
<dobey> empathy is a bit crashy for me :)
<seb128> asac, do you plan to update gnome-bluetooth?
<seb128> asac, and did you open a bug about the symbol conflict we discussed during the distro sprint?
<asac> seb128: yes and no. i wanted to discuss that online with him because it needs refactoring of the build system. the current solution works, just that its not nice and that it wastes like 200k on CD or something
<seb128> huats, Ampelbein, Laney: want to do some GNOME updates? ;-)
<Laney> always
<huats> seb128: sure
<huats> (and seb128 I know I must finish the pessulus one)
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/bug-buddy/2.27/bug-buddy-2.27.92.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-backgrounds/2.27/gnome-backgrounds-2.27.91.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/deskbar-applet/2.27/deskbar-applet-2.27.92.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-themes/2.27/gnome-themes-2.27.92.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-applets/2.27/gnome-applets-2.27.92.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/anjuta/2.27/anjuta-2.27.92.0.tar.gz
<seb128> those are free to pick I think
<huats> seb128: I am already on anjuta
<seb128> just open a workflow bug and announce on the chan if you start working on any of those
<seb128> huats, ok good, I think you have enough
<Laney> i dont see these on versions.html
<huats> (waitig for didrocks to put something on the bzr...)
<seb128> Laney, let me refresh the versions page now, the autoupdate is broken due to python-apt being buggy in the machine where the cron job is
<Laney> kk
<seb128> I've to do manual updates :-(
<rickspencer3> seb128, pitti ... I added a pidgin vs. empathy, pros vs. con table to the team meeting wiki:
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-09-08
<rickspencer3> everyone should feel free to add to the table before the meeting
<seb128> ok
<pitti> ah, awe is currently editing
<awe> pitti, all set
<awe> rickspencer3, pitti: what was the *main* reason for the switch to empathy?
<awe> there's not a lot of love for empathy in the oem team
<rickspencer3> awe, are you done editing the wiki?
<awe> yes
<seb128> awe, responsive upstream, aligned on GNOME schedule and using GNOME technologies, video chat
<awe> seb128, ah, ok
<seb128> awe, but pidgin got video for jabber too meanwhile
<pitti> awe: also, new cool features like screen sharing, and better underlying technology (telepathy) for DX team
<pitti> rickspencer3: I added my report while I was at editing, FYI
<rickspencer3> k
<alek66> hi i shutted down some services to free some ram.... but now keyboard and mouse dont work
<alek66> any help
<alek66> ??
<pitti> alek66: you killed hal?
<alek66> nooo
<seb128> try #ubuntu for user support?
<alek66> I used ubuntu service settings program in administration...
<alek66> and ... i shutted down cron, acron, somo loggins services
<alek66> so i cant use de bash_history
<alek66> to figure out which ones are out...
<alek66> is there a way to set the "default"nes back up online?
<pitti> I'm afraid there isn't, you have to re-enable them manually
<alek66> where... do i do that...
<pitti> seb128: which lets me wonder, should we still ship services-admin by default in the first place?
<alek66> taking into account that i have no key o mouse
<alek66> i can acces via recoverymode
<pitti> alek66: try sudo /etc/init.d/hal start in a text terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<alek66> but its console... and i dot know where to go to set them back again
<pitti> and then use users-admin again
<pitti> but, please, #ubuntu
<seb128> pitti, I would say no the thing it's so buggy it destroys your config rather than give you any useful option
<alek66> pitti: i cant altF1.... i only have recovery mode
<alek66> or use a live cd to add some lines
<pitti> alek66: ok, seems you killed something really important then, sorry
<pitti> seb128: added to my todo list
<alek66> pitti: thx anyway
<cassidy> seb128: btw, fyi, I just made a working video call using MSN ;)
<alek66> where can i see wich services load up at starup?
<pedro_> MacSlow, does bug 426256  sounds known to you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426256 in rhythmbox "Notication: no display of no-square covers (Karmic)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426256
<pitti> alek66: you can compare /etc/rcS.d/ and /etc/rc2.d/ with a working installation and see which ones are missing
<alek66> i dont have a working one...here with me
<MacSlow> pedro_, it's certainly a rhythmbox issue... notify-osd displays any valid image passed to it (no matter the aspect ratio)
<rickspencer3> hi tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> hi
<MacSlow> pedro_, See my comments #17, #18 and #19 here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rhythmbox/+bug/360228
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 360228 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox album art is blurred in notification bubbles" [Low,Confirmed]
<Laney> MacSlow: Are you sure? I think this affects Banshee too
<Laney> at least it doesn't display a lot of artwork for me
<Laney> haven't investigated an aspect ratio connection
<MacSlow> Laney, I can pass any "oddly" sized image at notify-osd
<MacSlow> it works
<Laney> i'll try getting some debug info later
<MacSlow> pedro_, Laney: whatever get dropped there is happening on the "sending application"-side, not on notify-osd's side
<seb128> MacSlow, or notify-osd dislikes some specific images ...
<MacSlow> pedro_, Laney: just  use notify-send with any image you think doesn't work
<pedro_> MacSlow, ok , saw your test case there, thank you
<MacSlow> seb128, then gdk-pixbuf would be the next best culprit to poke
<pedro_> will open an upstream bug about that
<MacSlow> pedro_, but not at gdk-pixbuf... as it just works fine
<alek66> pitti:  I checked rc2... has less services udev is not there
<pedro_> MacSlow, i know ;-)
<alek66> pitti: RC2 has hall
<alek66> hal
<pitti> alek66: udev is essential
<pitti> without it, nothing will work
<alek66> pitti: how can i add it!
<alek66> ?
<pitti> alek66: sudo ln -s ../init.d/udev /etc/rcS.d/S10udev
<pitti> alek66: (drop the sudo if you are root in a rescue shell)
<alek66> pitti: on rcS udev is there.... in rc2 is missing
<pitti> alek66: it shouldn't be in rc2
<pitti> alek66: did you compare rcS.d from a live system with your's? boot a live system and mount your root partition there, then you can do stuff in a comfortable environment
<alek66> pitti: 10 4
<alek66> i dont find any significant difference :S
<tkamppeter> pitti, see my mail about the upstream author of foo2zjs.
<pitti> tkamppeter: hm, shouldn't Mike and him fight it out and finally decide about the One True Way to access printers?
<pitti> tkamppeter: obviously this script is crack, and violating policy of not changing other pacakges' conffiles, so we can't use that
<pitti> tkamppeter: I really can't tell whether using usblp is a good or bad thing, I don't even know the reason why it was abandoned..
<pitti> Personally, I think usblp is a good thing
<rickspencer3> desktop team meeting in 3 minutes
<bryce> heya
<pitti> hey all
<seb128> hey
<tseliot> hi all
<rickspencer3> asac, bryce ccheney pitti Riddell seb128 tkamppeter tseliot
 * pitti waves
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-09-08
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<rickspencer3> hi all
<rickspencer3> is bryce here, or is he "busy" ;)
<bryce> I'm here
<ccheney> hi
<rickspencer3> all - please welcome tseliot, he'll be standing in for bryce during September
<bryce> (and busy but not "busy" quite yet)
 * tseliot waves
<asac> hi
 * pitti puts a "Honorary Desktop Team Member" badge to tseliot's chest
<seb128> hey tseliot
<pitti> We got you back, after all! muhaha!
<alek66> how can i add vnc to the startup programs in ubuntu (text mode)
<tseliot> hehe
<pitti> alek66: meeting; #ubuntu please
<rickspencer3> alek66, we are having our team meeting now
<alek66> sorry
<rickspencer3> you are welcome to hang out, though
<alek66> ok
<rickspencer3> no problems, happens all the time
<rickspencer3> so, shall we go to the agenda?
<rickspencer3> No partner update from Ken, as unfortunately he is taking care of one of his youngsters today
<rickspencer3> please focus good thoughts Ken's way
<rickspencer3> Riddell?
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> not sure Riddell is really here, so moving on
<rickspencer3> we have two discussion topics
<seb128> shape to be a quick meeting? ;-)
<rickspencer3> first one is easy:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+milestone/ubuntu-9.10-beta-freeze
<rickspencer3> seb128, (not when we get to the pidgin topic ;) )
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> this link is a list that includes changes to apps that will be necessary when the updated messaging menu lands
<rickspencer3> there is a lot of work there, though shouldn't be too complex
<rickspencer3> I would like each of these to have an assignee by the end of this week, though not necessarily on the desktop team
<seb128> I'm not sure about the one assigned to me, you want to remove pidgin launchers from people who have configured one?
<seb128> should we also remove the evolution launcher from the default installation?
<rickspencer3> seb128, right, because the launcher will live in the messaging menu
<rickspencer3> same with evolution launcher
<rickspencer3> so we don't need two launchers and a menu entry
<rickspencer3> and we can start cleaning up the gnome-panel
<seb128> I don't like much deleting things users configured
<rickspencer3> (just help will be left, I suppose)
<rickspencer3> seb128, are they not there by default?
<seb128> especially that everybody until now told me that having launcher is the message indicator is non obvious to all the users they know
<rickspencer3> is it only evo that we put there by default?
<seb128> right
<seb128> only evo
<pitti> rickspencer3: hm, not sure how much our team can help here -- it will take some time to learn the APIs, and start the porting
<seb128> rickspencer3, we can discuss that later not really a meeting topic
<rickspencer3> ok ... so for a default install, no more evo on the panel
<rickspencer3> for an upgrade, I'm not so sure
<seb128> ok
<seb128> same here ;-)
<seb128> I know some people will hate us for deleting their launchers
<rickspencer3> pitti, right ... but I thought some people might have interest in the particular apps, and we should strive to help the dx team
<rickspencer3> so if someone sees one they think they can do, please snag it
<seb128> especially if they don't figure those are in the message indicator
<seb128> anyway we can discuss that off meeting
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
 * rickspencer3 fills with dread
<tseliot> heh
<rickspencer3> I'd like to raise the topic of pidgin versus empathy for Karmic
 * seb128 looks for a shield
<rickspencer3> I would like to engender a general discussion now
<ccheney> lol :-)
 * ccheney didn't much like empathy due to its lack of timestamping like pidgin does, but ymmv
<rickspencer3> but after the discussion I will huddle with seb128 and pitti ...
 * tseliot wears a fire-proof suit
<rickspencer3> and then I will make a call
<pitti> it's a bit weird to see this happen now, since 4 months ago all people on devel@ and at UDS were so much in favor of empathy..
<rickspencer3> (and so it begins ...)
 * ccheney likes empathy better... in theory ;-)
<seb128> pitti, I never had this feeling
<rickspencer3> pitti, do you feel that empathy has the quality we need?
<bryce> heh, I've never used either one of these.  I feel ooollllldddd
<pitti> FWIW, for my own personal use it's no worse or better than pidgin
<pitti> but I'm just using jabber and icq
<seb128> I had the feeling that distro team was in favor but vast majority of user reaction was "empathy is nowhere near as good as pidgin"
<djsiegel> rugby471: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/KarmicFusa#(Fast)%20User%20Switching
<djsiegel> rugby471: can you see that that is fixed please?
<seb128> djsiegel, we are in the middle of a meeting
<djsiegel> oops
<djsiegel> oh!
<djsiegel> sorry
<seb128> no problem ;-)
<tseliot> maybe it's because (currently) pidgin supports more protocols (even facebook chat)
<seb128> so in my opinion empathy is a great basic im
<pitti> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-June/008720.html raises a good point, though
<seb128> but lacks quite some testing and polish
<seb128> and lot of small and extra options pidgin has
<ccheney> seb128: agreed
<bryce> seb128, let's delete both and blame on cd size
<pitti> in that pidgin is heavily used in windows as well
<seb128> otr, pidgin, timestamp, text formatting, etc
 * ccheney thinks maybe switching to empathy could help get it to pidgin parity sooner, but not really sure
<pitti> do we have someone from DX here?
<tseliot> bryce: nice :-P
<seb128> pitti, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-June/008317.html
<pitti> if we would switch, would that disrupt anything that builds on top of telepathy in karmic?
<seb128> pitti, no
<seb128> pitti, they have parity features for pidgin and empathy
<seb128> ie look at the list from rickspencer3 before
<pitti> ok
<rickspencer3> pitti, we were expecting some dependencies on telepathy, but everything that was dependent on it was postponed
<bryce> ccheney, an argument could be made that by not switching, it establishes a higher bar and might give motivation to complete whatever features are missing by next Ubuntu release.
<ccheney> bryce: true too
<rickspencer3> I used empathy for irc up to a week ago
<rickspencer3> and it crashed frequently
<seb128> so the url I just copied has a list of small features
<pitti> well, it really sucks for IRC, but so does pidgin
<rickspencer3> pedro_, do you have a sense of the quality for empathy?
<seb128> there is a lot of small things, but those small things is what make most im users enthousiastic
<rickspencer3> pitti, right, but I'm really intersted in discussing the robustness for a moment
<pedro_> well is not that rock solid as pidgin is right now i'd say
<tseliot> pitti: I have no problems with IRC on pidgin here
<tseliot> (maybe it's just me)
<pedro_> we're still getting crashes for things like offline messages, etc
<pitti> for me, pidgin and empathy both crash perhaps once a week or so, it's below my threshold for noticing; but I understand other protocols might be much worse
<seb128> there is a high number of crashes in the bug list
<seb128> but pidgin get quite some of those too to be fair
 * seb128 should switch to empathy again
<rickspencer3> the other issue is migrating users
<pitti> so, I think what we need is a set of criteria
<kklimonda> heh, I can't start empathy for few days
<pedro_> yes but at least it doesn't show you an apport window every few minutes regarding a telepathy-* something crash
<pitti> i. e. what do we expect an IM to do to be a suitable default
<rickspencer3> pitti, #1 it should support the most popular protocols
<bryce> pitti, not crashing sounds important
<pitti> support file transfer
 * tseliot agrees
<rickspencer3> we really wanted video and voice chat, but pidgin has added that
<seb128> the most popular are msn, yahoo and icq I would say
<seb128> and IRC in our community
<tseliot> seb128: and gtalk maybe
<pedro_> jabber is becoming really popular thanks to gtalk now
<seb128> ups, jabber for sure yes
<pitti> seb128: well, TBH, few, if any, developer uses pidgin or empathy for IRC
<seb128> pitti, ted does ;-)
<jcastro> I've yet to make a successfull A/V call with either empathy or pidgin in karmic
<pitti> but it should work, since we need a basic IRC client for the live system
 * tseliot raises his hand
<rickspencer3> pitti, lots of people use pidgin for irc
<seb128> jcastro, same here ...
<crevette> hello
<pedro_> well most of users i know use pidgin/empathy for everything , they want a single application that could handle every communication protocol out there
<crevette> didrocks, you uploaded gnome-shell? apparently it can't find clutter-glx-1.0 and hence doesn't start
<pitti> rickspencer3: hm; I find both absolutely useless for IRC.. but oh well
<rickspencer3> let's talk about the rational for moving to empathy real quick
<pedro_> so yes IRC is one of them
<rickspencer3> crevette, fyi - we're ina  team meeting atm
<crevette> oups
<seb128> crevette, we are in a meeting and I did upload it
<rickspencer3> reasons for empathy:
<crevette> sorry
<rickspencer3> crevette, np, happens all the time
<rickspencer3> reasons: get video chat
<rickspencer3> 2. get a product on the gnome schedule
<rickspencer3> 3. get telepathy and the cool things built on tubes
<rickspencer3> 4. make the switch before an LTS
<rickspencer3>  
<pitti> as to 4, client(karmic) == client(karmic+1)
<rickspencer3> so, some changes
<rickspencer3> 1. pidgin added video chat
<rickspencer3> 3. telepathy has screen sharing now, which is pretty cool
<rickspencer3> and also, I'm not certain the quality is where it needs to be
<rickspencer3> pitti, will we have a chance to move the Empathy/Telepathy in 10.4, or not because it is an LTS?
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, technically we can, of course, but I'd rather avoid it
<jcastro> rickspencer3: I think video chat is not going to happen for either client for karmic. Both kind-of-sort-of work but not really.
<pitti> so far the plan is that karmic+1 == karmic plus boot speed plus bug fixes
<rickspencer3> ok
<jcastro> Has anyone been able to make a video call with either client?
<pitti> we won't even autosync
<asac> what protocol is video chat going to speak? anything that also bridges to windows world?
<pitti> audio/video is busted with empathy right now, supposedly since we didn't enable NAT traversal
<seb128> jcastro, no
<jcastro> pitti: I can't get it to work on a local network either.
<rickspencer3> ok, so video is a bust in both?
<rickspencer3> any last comments?
<ccheney> pitti: so no new gnome in 10.04?
<seb128> rickspencer3, right now it seems to be
<pitti> ccheney: well, that will get the usual exception, I guess, especially for the gnome 3.0 api cleanup
<ccheney> pitti: ok
<pitti> ccheney: we can get new versions, but only on manual requests, not through autosyncs
 * ccheney could definitely use the time to catch up on the huge backlog of OOo bugs, heh
<rickspencer3> so, nothing to add to the empathy vs. pidgin discussion?
<pitti> I don't have a strong opinion about it, TBH
<seb128> not really
<pitti> I'm mainly concerned about rolling back in terms of breaking FF
<pitti> and in not having telepathy for karmic+1 and DX/OLS requirements
<rickspencer3> sticking with pidgin seems less risky for 9.10, but moving to empathy in 9.10 seems less risky for 10.04
<seb128> I fear that a good part of our userbase loves pidgin and will be angry if we switch them to empathy for lot of small reasons
<tseliot> seb128: +1
<seb128> a bit less stability, lot of small things "cool kids" want in a im and empathy doesn't have, etc
<pitti> so if we don't remove pidgin on upgrade, would that mitigate that?
<iainfarrell> Hi all, as a newcomer can I ask a daft question?
<ccheney> rickspencer3: yea, if we want to go to empathy for 10.04 we definitely should do it now to have more time to shake out remaining bugs and try to fix some of the feature regressions
<rickspencer3> iainfarrell, sure, let me introduce you
<pitti> iainfarrell: sure, we just have a meeting right now; can you wait until it's done, please?
<seb128> pitti, I would be fine installing empathy by default in karmic and letting upgraders on pidgin
<rickspencer3> all, meet iainfarrell he's the new project manager for the design team
<iainfarrell> hi there
<rickspencer3> I invited him to attend the meeting
<bryce> heya iainfarrell
<pitti> seb128: (that's the current behaviour anyway..)
<iainfarrell> it's to do with the switch to Empathy
<iainfarrell> can we move people to the new app and move all their login details and prefs?
<pitti> iainfarrell: ah, sorry; sure, please go ahead if you want to join the current discussion
<seb128> hey iainfarrell
<iainfarrell> or are they basically starting again?
<rickspencer3> oh, iainfarrell
<seb128> the accounts are migrated
<rickspencer3> this is well tread ground
<iainfarrell> ahh ok
<seb128> but settings and logs are not
<rickspencer3> we can migrate the accounts that Empathy supports
<iainfarrell> right, gotcha
<rickspencer3> but Empathy functionality is not a super set of pidgin functionality
<rickspencer3> this leads somewhat to the difficultly making this deciscion
<rickspencer3> seb128, telepathy without empathy, does this make any sense?
<rickspencer3> or is empathy used as the UI to initiate interactions?
<seb128> if there is any other telepathy "consumer"
<rickspencer3> iainfarrell, it's a good question, glad we got it here
<seb128> it would not do a lot in karmic
<iainfarrell> I see and would it be madness to consider both being in there so that people can carry on but making one default to new users?
<rickspencer3> iainfarrell, worse than madness
<rickspencer3> a violation of the essential ubuntu design ethic, we choose on behalf of the user
<rickspencer3> "there can be only one"
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> we can install empathy only in new installs, and not remove pidgin for old installs
<rickspencer3> (the upgrade case)
<rickspencer3> so upgraders would end up with both
<pitti> ^ that's in fact how Debian/Ubuntu behaves by default
<pitti> we only offer to clean up packages after upgrade which moved to universe
<rickspencer3> how about ...
<pitti> so if we don't do anything, that behaviour will be exactly as rickspencer3 describes
<seb128> well, I'm fine with that
<rickspencer3> 1. We install empathy for new installs, leave pidgin in place
<seb128> but apparently we got complains about having upgrades diverging from new installs
<rickspencer3> 2. in 10.04 we move pidgin to universe?
<rickspencer3> right sabdfl would like us to work to having upgrades and default installs as similar as possible
<cassidy> FYI Telepathy will be used in GNOME 2.28 in: vino/vinagre, gnome-games (sudoku) and nautilus-sendto
<cassidy> there is also a Banshee plugin (soc) but I don't know if it's already merged or not
<rickspencer3> however, I don't think we can accomedate this in 9.10 given where we are in the schedule (unless we stick with pidgin)
<seb128> cassidy, nautilus-sendto ... any different from what it does now to use pidgin?
<cassidy> don't know (I don't use Pidgin ;). Probably not
<cassidy> oh and we should make a release of telepathy-butterfly supporting audio/video in the next few days
<seb128> what does it do you of sending the file to an im contact?
<cassidy> what do you mean?
<seb128> don't bother I will try
<seb128> just to make sure what that does exactly
<seb128> I will also try again if I can get vnc sharing or video over jabber working
<seb128> those have all been fails until now there
<cassidy> not sure if nautilus-sendto with latest code has been released yet
<cassidy> seb128: be sure to have latest release of vino and vinagre
<seb128> I've the one rolled on monday
<cassidy> if that doesn't work for you please open bugs :)
<seb128> is that new enough?
<cassidy> I guess
<pitti> seb128: I guess we need to enable NAT traversal for all that stuff to work
<seb128> well, the issue was traversing nat
<cassidy> that uses SOCKS5 proxy atm
<pitti> anyway, let's discuss that after the meeting
<pitti> too much detail
<rickspencer3> ok
<cassidy> so having a fast proxy on your jabber server helps a lot
<rickspencer3> any last comments?
<pitti> SNAFU :)
<rickspencer3> movign on
<cassidy> seb128: I'm about to leave, any other question?
 * rickspencer3 waits
<seb128> cassidy, not especially we discuss it again later
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> last thing for desktop team
<rickspencer3> please check your assigned bugs for targeted bugs
<pitti> *emphasize*
<rickspencer3> we have two bugs targeted to A6!
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<pitti> nothing there to be really concerned yet, but it keeps piling up
<rickspencer3> I'll follow up individually for ones I am worried about
<pitti> well, I rather have more bugs there than less, though
<bryce> anyone here having any X freeze bugs?
<pitti> bryce: o/
<pitti> didn't get to reporting it yet, though
<rickspencer3> bryce, I haven't gotten the updated kernel yet
<pitti> will do
<bryce> ok
<rickspencer3> I've been hearing about freezes here an there
<rickspencer3> bryce, any pattern to it?
<bryce> I think when we get a well-reported one of those, it will be a release critical bug
<rickspencer3> pitti, could you be that well-reported bug?
<tseliot> bryce: is that with intel? And is it random?
<bryce> rickspencer3, not so far.  I forwarded mdz's upstream even though we don't have enough info or steps to reproduce.  Upstream (predictably) de-prioritized it due to that lack.
<pitti> bryce: I get freezes a few hours after resuming
<bryce> tseliot, yes, and only occurs after a long while so really hard to reproduce
<tseliot> oh
<pitti> but never when I don't suspend, it's rock rock rock stable
<bryce> having steps to reproduce would be *really* helpful
<rickspencer3> so we remove the "suspend" capability from Karmic, no more freezes
<bryce> heh
<pitti> bryce: 1. suspend/resume, 2. wait for hours :-(
<bryce> pitti, with or without compiz?
<pitti> there is no apparent action which triggers it
<pitti> bryce: compiz
<pitti> bryce: but I'll collect the logs next time
<bryce> ok, I have some ideas, we can chat more later.
<pitti> GPU dump and all that
<rickspencer3> pitti, if you suspend and run some kind of "make compiz do crazy stuff" script, maybe you can repro it faster?
<pitti> rickspencer3: it doesn't even happen on desktop switch or that kind of stuff, but I can re-run the compiz stress test we used for the i965 problem in jaunty
<bryce> rickspencer3, yeah we have a script which helps trigger these, I'll give pitti pointers offline
<pitti> bryce: thanks
<rickspencer3> ACTION: pitti to try to repro x freeze and log bug
<pitti> $ ~bryce/bin/compiz-tramp
<rickspencer3> ACTION: all to review release targeted bugs and fix the milestoned ones
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to disuss piddin/empathy with seb128 and pitti and make call for Karmic
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<tseliot> bryce: that script might come in handy here too (I have several netbooks with intel)
<rickspencer3> okay
<rickspencer3> I guess that's a warp
<rickspencer3> thanks all
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<pitti> warp speed!
<pitti> thanks all
<bryce> thanks
<pitti> bryce: are your compiz stress scripts online somewhere?
<bryce> pitti, yep I think so let me dig them up
<chrisccoulson> have you just finished your meeting? (sorry if i'm still interrupting)
<bryce> for this, it's basically mdz's script so if you still have that around just use it
<bryce> chrisccoulson, yep
<chrisccoulson> cool! seb128 - did anyone step up to the libgdata MIR yet?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll try and take a look at that this evening then
<pitti> bryce: I don't have it any more, sorry
<c_korn> can someone help me with gconf listeners ?
<bryce> pitti, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25683477/repro.sh
<tkamppeter> rickspencer3, pitti: I have a problem with a package upload and Launchpad.
<pitti> bryce: thanks
<pitti> tkamppeter: --verbose?
<seb128> c_korn, don't ask to ask just ask
<tkamppeter> The package is HPLIP, the printer driver package from HP.
<tkamppeter> Ebvery two months they release to support their newest models. I upload then with a list of the newly supported models in debian/changelog.
<tkamppeter> In 3.9.6 they listed three models in error which I have also listed in the changelog.
<rugby471> mpt: hullo :-)
<mpt> hi rugby471
<tkamppeter> Today I got a mail from the HP guys asking for removal of these model names from around 10 pages withing Launchpad and the mailing list archives.
<c_korn> fine, I have this little code which should update the indicator-session menu when the gconf key SUPPRESS_KEY is changed: http://pastebin.com/d13ef7d3a
<seb128> crevette, what did you ask before?
<tkamppeter> It seems that debian/changelog gets reproduced on all these pages.
<crevette> gnome-shell is not starting on my station, due to a missing so
<seb128> crevette, did you try gnome-shell --xephyr?
<pitti> tkamppeter: yes, and on changelogs.ubuntu.com, and in the karmic-changes@ mailing list archive, and on ML mirrors, etc.
<crevette> actually a symlink solved the problem
<pitti> tkamppeter: the old problem that you can't really purge information from the internet
<bryce> pitti, added to bzr @ https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/xorg-server/xsmoke
<crevette> seb128, started by replace and xephyr after, both failed
<pitti> tkamppeter: were these yet unofficial printers? did you get the list from a public source?
<chrisccoulson> c_korn - how come you're using GConfListeners?
<seb128> crevette, works there, is your karmic uptodate?
<chrisccoulson> you can just do gconf_client_notify_add on your GConfClient and specify the key there
<c_korn> chrisccoulson: tedg adviced me to use them. but I am open for new ideas :)
<pitti> bryce: heh, nice; playing 30 videos in parallel? :-)
<pitti> bryce: I'll run that in a bit; my wife will return any minute, then it can grind away in teh evening
<tkamppeter> pitti, the printer list is from the release notes on their public web site.
<mpt> rugby471, quite a few more bugs to fix now :-)
<crevette> seb128, error was "Exception was: Error: Error invoking Clutter.from_pixel: Could not locate clutter_color_from_pixel: libclutter-glx-1.0.so: Ne peut ouvrir le fichier d'objet partagé: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type"
<chrisccoulson> c_korn - i've never seen that used before. Everything else I've seen just uses gconf_client_notify_add
<chrisccoulson> perhaps there's a reason tedg suggested it though
<bryce> pitti, great
<pitti> tkamppeter: so what do they complain about then?
<seb128> crevette, dpkg -l libclutter-1.0-0
<mpt> mvo, anything you'd like from me before I leave for the Land of No-Internet?
<crevette> so to fix that I created a symlink libclutter-glx-1.0.so pointing to libclutter-glx-1.0.so.0 (kkind of lame I know)
<tkamppeter> pitti, they are even still there.
<crevette> seb128, it is installed
<crevette> version is 1.0.0-1ubuntu1
<pitti> tkamppeter: hm, why should we remove them then? we could remove them from the current changelog in the next upload, then it would gradually disappear
<pitti> tkamppeter: would that be "good enough"?
<chrisccoulson> c_korn - the issue with GConfListeners is that when your notify function is called after a value changes, you have to then query the database for the updated value i think (although I've never has any experience with using it)
<johanbr> jcastro, empathy audio/video works for me
<chrisccoulson> but when you use gconf_client_notify_add, the GConfEntry for the key that changed is passed to your callback, and you can get the new value from that without then having to query the database
<crevette> seb128, in the deb, the file libclutter-glx-1.0.so doesn't exist
<c_korn> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks. I will try that. I think tedg is satisfied as long as it works :)
<pitti> seb128: oh, thaaaaaaaaaaanks! *hug*
<pitti> seb128: bug 424912, that was driving me nuts
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424912 in evolution "Evolution alarms won't go away" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424912
<chrisccoulson> c_korn - yeah, i would go with my suggestion - it's used already in a lot of places and you should be able to find some good examples of how to do it in most gnome apps
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<seb128> crevette, try libclutter-1.0-dev
<pitti> I'm off for today; cu tomorrow!
<crevette> seb128, ah true
<crevette> bye pitti
<crevette> seb128, thanks
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have ansered to the HP guy. Thanks for your help.
<seb128> pitti, enjoy
<seb128> crevette, you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> good night pitti!
<seb128> crevette, it's working now?
<crevette> seb128, yes
<seb128> good
<crevette> sorry for the noise during the meeting :/
<seb128> that's ok
<didrocks> seb128: is there a dependency issue/wrong package for a file?
<seb128> didrocks, no, they use a .so at loading time
<seb128> bbl dinner
<didrocks> seb128: ok. Have a good dinner :)
<rickspencer3> ccheney, did you see that I assigned that F11 OOo but to you?
 * Amaranth wishes we could backport "features" from Qt git
<ccheney> rickspencer3: not yet, will look at it
<dobey> huh
<dobey> how do i link an upstream bug to a report against a package in ubuntu? "Also affects project" won't let me specify a URL for an upstream report...
<chrisccoulson> dobey - it should do
<chrisccoulson> is it asking you to specify a project?
<dobey> chrisccoulson: it won't let me... i just put the url in a comment
<dobey> chrisccoulson: yeah
<dobey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-oauth/+bug/426442
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 426442 in python-oauth "OAuthRequest.from_consumer_and_token creates invalid parameters" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> dobey - you trying to register it against the poauth project>
<chrisccoulson> ?
<chrisccoulson> because poauth is set up to use launchpad for bug tracking, which might be why you see the problem
<dobey> chrisccoulson: no
<dobey> chrisccoulson: http://code.google.com/p/oauth/issues/detail?id=117
<dobey> python-oauth != poauth
<chrisccoulson> ah
<dobey> and poauth isn't in ubuntu :)
<dobey> (yet)
<chrisccoulson> dobey - done
<dobey> thanks... wonder why i couldn't do it though
<dobey> oh
<chrisccoulson> you just need to select "oauth" as the project, and then it lets you specify the URL once you've done that
<dobey> weird
<dobey> usually i can just put a url in though
<chrisccoulson> dobey - that's normally the case if the ubuntu package is linked to an upstream project i think
<chrisccoulson> but i don't know how that magic happens ;)
<dobey> yeah me either
<chrisccoulson> in this case, you need to specify the upstream project, because launchpad doesn't know what the upstream for python-oauth is
<chrisccoulson> dobey: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-oauth
<chrisccoulson> "This package is not linked to an upstream product. "
<chrisccoulson> thats why
<chrisccoulson> but i don't know how to change that
<chrisccoulson> done!
<chrisccoulson> it's linked now
<dobey> heh, ok
<rickspencer3-afk> kenvandine, hi
<rickspencer3-afk> welcome back!!
<rickspencer3-afk> kenvandine, any chance you could dig me up some sample code for posting through gwibber that works?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3-afk, in a bit...
<rickspencer3-afk> k
<eeejay> TheMuso, ping, are you arounf?
<seb128> rickspencer3-afk, are you sure you want to change the default txt +x behaviour?
<seb128> rickspencer3-afk, that means that double click on scripts will not ask if you want to edit or run those
<seb128> rickspencer3-afk, the dialog is only asked when the file is +x which is usually an issue on vfat drive thanks to the fs limitations...
<TheMuso> eeejay: I am around now.
<eeejay> hey TheMuso, sd keeps crashing, some libdotfile double free, is that known?
<TheMuso> eeejay: Not known by me at least.
 * TheMuso is not sure what libdotfile would be.
<eeejay> TheMuso, it is the config file parser sd uses
<eeejay> TheMuso, i think i found the issue though, double quotes
<TheMuso> eeejay: Ah, so its a dotconf issue, right.
<eeejay> TheMuso, in any case, i cant get a session sd running. i get connection refused with spd-say, even though i see that sd is running
<TheMuso> eeejay: Do you have the SPEECHD_PORT environment variable set in your session, and is speech-dispatcher listening on that port?
<TheMuso> eeejay: and do you have the port number configuration variable set in the config file?
<eeejay> TheMuso, no SPEECHD_PORT variable, i needed to run speechd-server-spawn manually
<TheMuso> eeejay: If you installed speech-dispatcher then tried to use it straight away, that explains why.
<TheMuso> eeejay: There should be a script in /etc/profile.d that sets the environment variable/port based on your user ID.
 * eeejay checks
<rickspencer3-afk> seb128, I'm not sure what to do
<rickspencer3-afk> the problem is that the bug had stagnated
<rickspencer3-afk> we should fix it or close it
<seb128> rickspencer3-afk, I've added a comment on the bug
<rickspencer3-afk> seb128, so what would it take to *really* fix the bug?
<rickspencer3-afk> check if it's on a fat drive? fix fat?
<seb128> rickspencer3-afk, well I though that the design was supposed to do recommendations?
<rickspencer3-afk> seb128, well, their recommendation was to switch to always display
<rickspencer3-afk> maybe it's okay if double clicking on scripts makes them run
<seb128> rickspencer3-afk, well mac_v commented saying "But changing the default behavior is not the way to do it."
<TheMuso> eeejay: I wouldn't need to set the environment variable if there were another way to communicate the port to clients.
<rickspencer3-afk> I mean, makes them open in the editor
<rickspencer3-afk> hmmm
<seb128> rickspencer3-afk, the issue is not trivial enough for a papercut I would say
<rickspencer3-afk> seb128, okay, I'll look at your comment
<seb128> rickspencer3-afk, there is usually reason why such bugs are open for years
<rickspencer3-afk> let me think
<TheMuso> eeejay: Long term, dbus is going to be the likely replacement I think.
<rickspencer3-afk> hmm
<seb128> rickspencer3-afk, anyway to be constructive, a fix would be to make the behaviour dynamic according to the filesystem, we can't change vfat and there is a reason why those drives are mounted +x
<mac_v> seb128: rickspencer3-afk fixing ntfs mounts to be noexec by default would be better  , IMO
<eeejay> TheMuso, agreed :)
<eeejay> TheMuso, in any case, there is no speech-dispatcher related file in /etc/profile.d
<seb128> rickspencer3-afk, we could make the behaviour change dynamically according to the filesystem, but I'm not sure that would not confuse users ... it would not be obvious why it behaves differently in different locations
<mac_v> its not a nautilus issue
<rickspencer3-afk> seb128, how frequently do people click on documents to run them?
<seb128> mac_v, it's not only ntfs, it's only vfat, and I think there is a reason the current mount options are used
<mac_v> yup those too :)
<seb128> rickspencer3-afk, we are not speaking about document, we are speaking about scripts
<seb128> rickspencer3-afk, ie a txt file with commands which is +x
<rickspencer3-afk> seb128, right, but when they appear as documents within nautilus, right?
<seb128> no
<rickspencer3-afk> so I send you a .sh file, and you double click on it in nautilus
<rickspencer3-afk> oh?
<seb128> well nautilus displays the txt content
<seb128> not sure if you call that a "document"
<rickspencer3-afk> in any case, it happens when I double click on an icon in nautilus, right?
<seb128> if you send me a .sh and I double click on it it's opened in my text editor
<rickspencer3-afk> seb128, unless I set the +x bit, in which case, what happens?
<seb128> it happens when you double click on a text which is set +x (executable)
<mac_v> rickspencer3-afk: but people do click to run the scripts ,too ... since they are used to clicking it than running from terminal
<rickspencer3-afk> right
<rickspencer3-afk> mac_v, that;s what I'm saying
<mac_v> oh ok
<mac_v> :)
<rickspencer3-afk> in these cases they appear to be programs, and double clicking on them seems like a normal way to run them
<TheMuso> eeejay: hrm ok, let me sync the latest live CD to see if its in a pristeen livefs.
<rickspencer3-afk> so if instead it opens in gedit and shows all this shell or python code, this could be not such a great experience
<seb128> rickspencer3-afk, well a script is the source and the binary at the same time
<rickspencer3-afk> seb128, but what I'm saying is, to users, they are icons
<seb128> there is no easy way to fix that ubiquity
<rickspencer3-afk> icons that you click and they run
<seb128> depends of the users
<rickspencer3-afk> to developers, they are script files, as you say
<seb128> to me they are python scripts I want to edit ;-)
<rickspencer3-afk> seb128, right
<mac_v> , wouldnt be a pretty sight if the scripts are shown for the non techies ;)
<seb128> you suggest changing the icon then?
<rickspencer3-afk> no, I think that this is too complex to be a paper cut
<rickspencer3-afk> and the current behavior is the best we are going to get for this release
<seb128> right, that's what I was saying before
<rickspencer3-afk> seb128, right, I'm saying you convinced me
<seb128> good ;-)
<rickspencer3-afk> unless we want to give up on users being able to click on an icon to run a program
<rickspencer3-afk> but that seems rather drastic
<rickspencer3-afk> ccheney, can you please change the OO key binding by tomorrow?
<seb128> changing for something not better is usually not a good idea
<rickspencer3-afk> seb128, thanks for looking it at
<ccheney> rickspencer3-afk: i'll do my best, i think its quite a few files to change iirc
<seb128> you manage to annoy everybody when you do that, those who don't like change, those who liked the old behaviour better ...
<seb128> rickspencer3-afk, you're welcome
<rickspencer3-afk> ccheney, can't we just patch the keyboard file, or whatever it is?
<mac_v> rickspencer3-afk: cant we mount the ntfs , vfat as noexec by default? would that be tough too?
<rickspencer3-afk> mac_v, I don't know, but I would not call that a paper cut
<seb128> there is a reason that's not done I think
<rickspencer3-afk> that seems like it would start to unravel all kinds of things, and would be better tried at the *beginning* of a release
<fta> after some cleanup, my desktop only has folders and symlinks to folders, 2 lines of ~10. Each time i reboot/restart X, the folders are in the right place while symlinks have moved vertically, below the 1st row. is that a bug or a (weird) feature?
<ccheney> rickspencer3-afk: its per language aiui, but will dig into to see what it takes to do it
<mac_v> rickspencer3-afk: so could you pls comment on the bug , these problems :)
<mac_v> simply changing the files to open in gedit as default , would be a bad move :/
<rickspencer3-afk> mac_v, well .. that's what the patch did
<seb128> chrisccoulson: any idea why the gdm login screen has no suspend or hibernate?
<rickspencer3-afk> but I agree, it's not a good solution ... the bug is not really a paper cut in that sense
<mac_v> rickspencer3-afk: yeah , the patch is misguided by the reporter's suggestions
<rickspencer3-afk> we should thank the patch submitter profusely ...
<rickspencer3> and the patch may be useful to others
<seb128> hum
<ccheney> hmm wikipedia claims Gnome is ctrl-f11, did we change that to just f11 or is wikipedia wrong?
<seb128> the gpm icon on my laptop says 50 minutes of battery left
<seb128> but the laptop hardware battery started blinking
<ccheney> well sorta, it lists not keybinding for regular fullscreen and ctrl-f11 for no border fullscreen
<ccheney> s/not/no/
<seb128> I guess it's not good sign for remaining power ;-)
<seb128> oh, gpm just adjusted to 15 minutes great
<seb128> let's say it's time to good to bed then
<seb128> good night there
<rickspencer3> g'night seb128
<rickspencer3> ccheney, all I know is every app that has full screen uses F11
<rickspencer3> so please, just change OOo to use F11 for full screen
<ccheney> ok
<rickspencer3> your users will love you for it
<rickspencer3> they will throw flowers
<rickspencer3> send you candy
<rickspencer3> :)
<ccheney> and the ones who have used OOo for more than a few times will complain that it changed...
<ccheney> but yea i'll make it
<ccheney> i was hoping to determine the status of regular F11 to argue for upstream to change also, so i can divert complaints to them after their next release :)
<rickspencer3> no they won't
<ccheney> users won't complain that OOo doesn't work the same on Ubuntu as everywhere else?  They ALREADY do that
<rickspencer3> they'll be so happy that every time they are using OOo on their laptop and netbook and hit F11, it will go to full screen like they expected
<ccheney> due to patches we have from ooo-build
<mac_v> ccheney: its hard enough to maintain consistency within gnome  , now do we have to worry about other OS too ;)
<rickspencer3> they must go crazy when they use NeoOffice
 * ccheney isn't ignorant i know there will be complaints, but i will fix it to be consistent anyway, i think it will probably end up like dontzap, heh a few vocal people will dislike it but most people won't care or will like it
<rickspencer3> if it turns out to be a huge mistake, we can roll back that change
<ccheney> mac_v: yea its even worse than that since we have localized keybindings on some languages you can't use some gnome features such as direct unicode input
<ccheney> mac_v: since they conflict with OOo keybinding for eg underline in German
<mac_v> hrm... languages !   well i cant comment on that :)
<ccheney> iirc its something like ctrl-shift-u for both
 * ccheney is grepping to find what all needs changing
<chrisccoulson> ah, seb128 has already gone. i've got an answer for his question
<TheMuso> eeejay: Actually someone has filed a bug re that dotconf issue. In the short term, I will check the config file syntax for all files that get packaged and fix things up. Where did you find those double quotes you said you located?
<rickspencer3> good morning robert_ancell
<mac_v> rickspencer3: so the .txt file is not a papercut? right? if you post a comment , about the problems of the patch ... i could invalidate it :)
<rickspencer3> mac_v, will do
<rickspencer3> can you paste a link?
<mac_v> thanks :) > https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/425166
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 425166 in nautilus "Nautilus *.txt file behaviour" [Undecided,New]
<robert_ancell> hey rickspencer3
 * ccheney thinks he found where to modify it, just a few hundred files to modify
<ccheney> # modules * # langs
<TheMuso> ccheney: ouch.
<eeejay> TheMuso, I already have patches for both issues. how should we do this? pastebin?
<TheMuso> eeejay: emailing them to me is fine, or pastebin. Whatever you prefer.
<eeejay> TheMuso, excellent. I'll mail them
<ccheney> hmm if what someone told me is accurate there are only 74 files, but that seems wrong :-\
<TheMuso> eeejay: Thanks very much.
<ccheney> cool it appears the issue is that hardly any languages are actually localized
 * ccheney wonders how that works
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-09
<rickspencer3> ccheney, how could there be hundreds of files to modify to change one key binding?
<robert_ancell> pitti, how do you turn lintian on to get the errors in the gnome-games slpit?
<ccheney> rickspencer3: its in each module (eg draw) for each language
<rickspencer3> that's insane
<ccheney> rickspencer3: but its only in 75 files because it seems the keybindings are currently poorly localized
<ccheney> rickspencer3: yep
<rickspencer3> ccheney, so how do you know which languages should get changed?
<ccheney> should be able to have it done by tomorrow though
<ccheney> all of them, heh
<ccheney> luckily its an xml file so is easy to understand what to change
<rickspencer3> (also, I think it was writer, calc, and impress)
<rickspencer3> ccheney, ok
<rickspencer3> kewl
<ccheney> eg   <accel:item accel:code="KEY_F11" accel:mod1="true" xlink:href=".uno:ActivateStyleApply"/>
<TheMuso> eeejay: ok found out why the env variable is not being set.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, robert_ancell it's team meeting time
<robert_ancell> ready
<rickspencer3> shall we give TheMuso a couple of minutes to finish what he's working on?
 * TheMuso is ready.
<rickspencer3> I actually got the meeting page updated just now!
<TheMuso> cool
<rickspencer3> of course, there wasn't much to the meeting
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, ready?
<robert_ancell> yes
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so no partner update, kubuntu update, or x update today
<ccheney> rickspencer3: btw roughly around beta freeze i'll probably have to take a few days off, moving into a new house
<TheMuso> ccheney: congrats.
<ccheney> rickspencer3: ie ~ Sept 30
<ccheney> TheMuso: thanks :)
<rickspencer3> ccheney, ok, so long as F11 is for Full Screen by then
<ccheney> moving to an area with much better schools, my soon will be starting pre-k next year
<rickspencer3> (j/k) ;)
<ccheney> rickspencer3: heh yea should work by tomorrow :)
<rickspencer3> so we talked about two things:
<rickspencer3> 1. Pidgin vs. Empathy
<rickspencer3> you can read the discussion
<rickspencer3> any thoughts?
 * ccheney apologizes for interrupting the eastern meeting, shuts up now
<TheMuso> Empathy is pretty much accessible out of the box, however on the orca side, no work has been done yet to make orca play nice with empathy, i.e read most recent messages you are sent, etc. Pidgin still works fine in that regard.
<robert_ancell> haven't used either enough to comment
<TheMuso> i.e orca has functionality to provide  users the ability to use pidgin well, being able to read last sent messages, etc.
<rickspencer3> ccheney, no problems, you are welcome here :)
<c_korn> chrisccoulson: thanks for your help about the gconf listeners thingy. I think my patch will make it into karmic :)
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, do you consider Empathy sufficiently acccessible?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Because orca doesn't yet help users make use of empathy, probably not, as users will not necessarily like the fact they have to do some manual work to read their messages.
<rickspencer3> hmmm
 * rickspencer3 adds to cons list
<TheMuso> If they were all like me, I'd say yes, but I know they're not. )
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, ok
<rickspencer3> in general, I am very inclined to stick with the current Plan of Record
<rickspencer3> we deliver Empathy on upgrade and new default installs
<rickspencer3> on upgrade, we leave pidgin in place
<rickspencer3> note that sabdfl was not at all happy with this last point, but I don't see a better way forward considering where we are in the release cycle
<rickspencer3> ok, moving on
<rickspencer3> bugs
<rickspencer3> note that we have some release targetted bugs, including for alpha 6
<rickspencer3> ok, neither of you do, but if you did, I would be using my ...
<rickspencer3> amazing management ability to motivate you to fix them asap
<TheMuso> haha
<robert_ancell> :)
<TheMuso> More fixes from pulseaudio upstrea will be uploaded today, thanks to Daniel Chen.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, yay.  My pulse is locking up my system all the time currently
<rickspencer3> oh fudge, I stomped on robert_ancell's changes
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, really? it seems to be working well flately
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, it was working ok when it was bad for you.  But the last week it has been terrible for me
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, could you please test those pulse changes asap, and let TheMuso know if you still have issues?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, sure
<TheMuso> They will likely go up straight after the meeting.
<rickspencer3> robbiew and jono both reported significant improvements
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<TheMuso> not from me.
<robert_ancell> nope
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Oh do we know when hext UDS is likely to be?
<TheMuso> next
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, yes, the *when* has been settled for quite some time, and is published on the release calendar
<rickspencer3> if you have trouble finding it, please let me know
<TheMuso> ok
<rickspencer3> the *where* is still up in the air so far as I can tell
<rickspencer3> but they say "North America"
<TheMuso> ok the when is all I needed to know.
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I have some questions about a couple of your bugs
<rickspencer3> 1. are you still doing that gdm api thing for ted?
<rickspencer3> 2. I saw something about the "user list loads slowly" bug, but wasn't sure what the outcome was
<rickspencer3>  
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yes, working on finishing that today.  I expect it will be done by the end of the week
<robert_ancell> 2. I made a cache patch for that so there is no delay now
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, sweeeet!
<rickspencer3> do you have a bug # for #2?
<robert_ancell> bug 400863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400863 in gdm "ck-history can take a *long* time to run, during which gdm is unusable" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400863
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: ok nothing set in stone yet, but I'll likely take the first 2 weeks of November off, right before UDS, so I can move into my new place.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, uh
<rickspencer3> well ..
<rickspencer3> what if there are bugs and such?
<rickspencer3> will you be at all available if it comes down to it?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, it looks like sabdfl would also like to know what it would take to make GDM load faster
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: As I said, nothing set in stone, but probably not, as I'll need to get the net up and running for one.
<rickspencer3> looking at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/400863/comments/11
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 400863 in gdm "ck-history can take a *long* time to run, during which gdm is unusable" [Medium,Fix released]
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, ok
<rickspencer3> I'm sure we can work it out
<rickspencer3> there's never and ideal time to take time off
<TheMuso> No there isn't.
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: If things work out well, I'll be online the second week and can check in once a day or so.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, ok
<TheMuso> If not by the middle of the first week.
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, the patch means it now is running at the fastest possible.   I think he's asking (how fast could we start if we don't do the expensive user list lookup)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, ok
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, is there a bug for more general GDM perf
<rickspencer3> ?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, I don't know of one
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, ok
<rickspencer3> thanks for your work on the gdm user list loading, and the api
<rickspencer3> this is great work, and very useful and user visible
<robert_ancell> no prob
<TheMuso> eeejay: Thanks, your first patch is redundant since i've just fixed that, but I'll certainly use the second, thanks again.
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, and I think you are probably right about what sabdfl was asking
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> oh, Robert already gone..
<hyperair> pitti: are power management keys supposed to work in karmic yet?
<pitti> hyperair: "keys"?
<hyperair> screen backlight keys, sleep key..
<hyperair> my sleep key for some reason is shutting off my screen instead of suspending
<pitti> ah; yes, they should absolutely work
<hyperair> and my screen backlight keys don't work. backlight can be changed using the screen brightness applet
<pitti> hyperair: can you please follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting and then ubuntu-bug udev?
<pitti> hyperair: please assign the bug to me
<hyperair> pitti: will do
<hyperair> pitti: i reached #3 and don't see anything for my brightness keys.
<hyperair> pitti: also something interesting is that at usplash, prior to keying in my cryptsetup password, the brightness keys work. after that, they don't
<pitti> hyperair: you need step 4 then
<hyperair> hmm LENOVO LENOVO3000 Y410
<didrocks> hi hyperair, guten Tag pitti
<hyperair> hello
<hyperair> pitti: i meant i reached #3 of /usr/share/doc/udev/README.keymap.txt
<hyperair> pitti: /lib/udev/keymap -i input/event6 isn't seeing the brightness key events
<pitti> hyperair: do you have other input devices which could be relevant? (check sudo lsinput)
<pitti> many laptops have a "thinkpada extra keys" or "vaio extra keys" device
<hyperair> which package?
<hyperair> lsinput doesn't exist here =\
<pitti> input-utils
<hyperair> pitti: no other keyboards
<pitti> hyperair: could you try all the other input devices except the obvious ones (like "lid" or "power button")?
<hyperair> i also did /lib/udev/keymap -i input/eventX for every event* file in /dev/input.
<pitti> ah, ok
<hyperair> none of them showed any keycode
<pitti> hyperair: could you try with acpi_listen?
<hyperair> just did
<hyperair> nothing either
<pitti> ok, then it's a kernel bug
<hyperair> pitti: but even then it's pretty strange that it works at initrd stage
<hyperair> i mean at usplash
<hyperair> pitti: orig-keymap doesn't show anything with brightness in it.
<pitti> hyperair: indeed it is; I guess they keys are hardwired to control the brightness, but then it's strange that they are suppressed later on
<pitti> hyperair: or it is a KMS problem; does it work in rescue mode?
<pitti> or just on a VT?
<pitti> they should still leave key events, though
<pitti> (for the notifications)
<hyperair> eh the kernels i compile have KMS compiled in
<hyperair> not as a module
<hyperair> but the stock kernels have the same problem
<pitti> OIC; so it doesn't work on VTs either?
<hyperair> also, like i mentioned before, at usplash, prior to the password prompt (before mounting root) it works.
<hyperair> no it doesn't work on VTs
<hyperair> also, previously, when i tested it on intrepid (i only had jaunty for a short time so i don't erally remember) the brightness dialog appeared
<pitti> any chance to try the intrepid or jaunty kernel with karmic?
<hyperair> hmm i could try
<hyperair> i don't have them installed any more
<hyperair> probably could get it by adding the old deb lines eh..
<pitti> hyperair: just grab the .deb from archive.u.c.
<pitti> gdebi FTW :)
<hyperair> haha
<hyperair> for now lemme test without modesetting..
<hyperair> hmm how does one disable modesetting again?
<hyperair> nevermind. i915.modeset=0
<hyperair> pitti: without modesetting, acpi_listen shows events happening when i press my brightness keys, and they work both in the VT and the desktop
<pitti> hah
<hyperair> pitti: looks like modesetting screwed up my brightness keys eh?
<pitti> apparently
<pitti> hyperair: if you boot with "text", i. e. don't start X, do they work or not?
<hyperair> as in with modesetting, without X?
<pitti> this should tell us whether it's actually a KMS bug or X's XBACKLIGHT/xrandr stuff screws things up
<pitti> right
<hyperair> lemme try
<pitti> brgb
<hyperair> pitti: with modesetting, no matter where in the boot process, the keys don't work at all
<pitti> ok, interesting
<pitti> hyperair: I'm afraid this needs upstream's help now; I think the fastest way would be to report a bug at bugs.freedesktop.org against the -intel driver
<hyperair> hmm okay
<pitti> hyperair: you can also report it in Launchpad, then someone will forward it
<hyperair> right
<pitti> but Jesse Barnes is following the upstream bugs, and he's probably the best person to fix these kinds of problems
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> jbarnes, right?
<pitti> right
<pitti> hyperair: please include the versions (linux 2.6.31-rc9, -intel 2.8.1, X.org 1.6.3)
<pitti> and dmesg and X.org log
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> i'll get to it later
<seb128> good morning there
<didrocks> lut seb128
<seb128> salut didrocks
<seb128> ca va?
<didrocks> c'est le feu au boulot, mais sinon, ça va :) et toi?
<seb128> didrocks, c'est le feu au boulot mais sinon ca va ;-)
<didrocks> :-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hello pitti
<mac_v> seb128: hi... :) hmm... regarding the txt extensions... why is nautilus not prompting when the video/image formats have exec priv? how is it simply opening the files ? exclusions?
<seb128> mac_v, explain me how to run a video?
<mac_v> ;)
<seb128> mac_v, txt files can be scripts
<seb128> ie things you can run
<seb128> I fail to see how you want to run images or videos though
<mac_v> sure it cant be run , no.. my question was ,  how was nautilus detecting these , isnt it by the file types?... also could you see my latest comment , i just wrongly assumed the OP was commenting about vfat and ntfs volumes!
<seb128> mac_v, detecting what? text file?
<mac_v> that the mpg/mp3/jpg cannot be run
<seb128> the question makes no sense to me
<seb128> those formats have no run concept
<mac_v> hrm.. :(
<seb128> they are meant to be played
<seb128> nautilus know the file formats, it needs to to display icons
<seb128> the question only happens on text files
<seb128> texts are a special case since they can be edited or run when set +x
<seb128> that's the only format in this case
<mac_v> ah... so it detects them while assigning icons...
<seb128> binaries can't be edited in a text editor
<seb128> videos either
<seb128> well, it look to the directory content to display it yes
<seb128> otherwise it would not know what to display ...
<mac_v> seb128: yeah... i thought that nautilus first looks for the exec priv and then executes the files
<seb128> session restart brb
<pitti> tseliot: I'm confused by bug 292606; is there something to upload? the latest attached patch looks weird
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292606 in nvidia-common "dkms - error when installing custom kernel" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292606
 * tseliot has a log
<tseliot> s/log/look/
<tseliot> lol
<tseliot> pitti: I thought that has been fixed by superm1 in DKMS already.
<tseliot> let me find the bug report
<pitti> tseliot: ah
<pitti> tseliot: I just updated the bug and unsub'ed sponsors
<pitti> just close it if it was fixed in dkms itself
<pitti> seb128: do you have an idea why bug 204567 has as gnome-panel task?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204567 in gnome-panel "Downloads should go to ~/Downloads" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204567
<pitti> seb128: I thought this was just an xdg-user-dirs problem?
<tseliot> pitti: yes, there was nothing I could do from nvidia-common as DKMS had to flush stdout after printing
<seb128> pitti, I guess that's for the discussion for the number of bookmarks before submenu
<seb128> pitti, why do you look at this bug?
<Laney> sponsors queue?
<pitti> seb128: also, does it really break existing installations if you change the default?
<pitti> seb128: yes, sponsoring
<seb128> pitti, sorry I should have unsubscribed sponsors, I'm watching this bug
<pitti> ah, ok, thanks
<seb128> there is ongoing discussion, I'm against breaking consistency with all other linux for one char
<pitti> I don't see anything to sponsor for panel anyway
<seb128> I want the change to happen upstream or not basically ;-)
<pitti> and it looks like the xdg-user-dirs change already was uploaded (task is closed)
<pitti> seb128: right, makes sense
<seb128> it was
<seb128> but now they discuss changing Download to Downloads
 * pitti updates bug
<seb128> I unsubscribed sponsors
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, thanks for the gdm investigation, I though it would be something like that
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you're welcome
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<pitti> OMG bug 385850 ..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385850 in hundredpapercuts "Ship fewer screensavers by default" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385850
<seb128> pitti, what about it?
<tseliot> pitti: I was wrong. The bug hasn't been fixed yet
<pitti> long discussion, intrusive package reorg, etc., but I'll grind through it
<pitti> tseliot: oh, ok; so 292606 should stay open then?
<seb128> pitti, it seems pretty clear consensus from what robert_ancell said
<seb128> just a small set of screensavers by default
<tseliot> pitti: yes, but it's really a dkms bug
<chrisccoulson> pitti - have you seen any gnome-session / g-p-m crashes recently that look dk-power related? i've seen a couple of people report simultaneous crashes of both when unplugging USB devices, and kklimonda got some good backtraces last night of the actual crash and also a critical message that occurs just before the crash too
<chrisccoulson> bug 426501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426501 in gnome-session "gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426501
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I didn't get that one, no; I'll have a look at the bug after finishing with sponsoring
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to find the equivalent g-p-m bug too but i'm having issues with edge :-/
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. there is also an equivalent g-p-m bug that occurs at the exact same time, and they both look the same
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, I don't see xsession-errors there?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, too bad that devkit-power-dbgsym wasn't installed for http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31510719/gnome-session.gdb.log
<pitti> chrisccoulson: perhaps dkp_device_get_object_path() returns NULL because the device was just yanked out and doesn't exist any more?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i only saw xsession-errors in pastebin last night, but the error was why i asked him to run gnome-session with G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals for the second backtrace
<chrisccoulson> but there still seems to be enough info there
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yes, that's what it looks like
<pitti> SegvReason: reading NULL VMA
<chrisccoulson> the trace of the crash suggests that anyway, as it's passing NULL to g_hash_table_remove
<chrisccoulson> and the critical message would cause dkp_device_get_object_path to return NULL too
<pitti> hm, so if it's storing the object paths, it's hard to remove the correct one if it doesn't exist any more
<pitti> udev does preserve the sysfs path and properties for a removal event, though
<pitti> but if that's passed on as an asynchronous event through dk-p, then you'd get that race presumably
<chrisccoulson> that's wierd actually. it looks up the DkpClient from a local hash table, using the object_path. so, there should be no race
<chrisccoulson> it would suggest that the device was never added to the hash table perhaps?
<chrisccoulson> d'oh
<chrisccoulson> s/DkpClient/DkpDevice
<pitti> ah, perhaps; it was said to be a mouse
<pitti> perhaps they get filtered out when adding
<chrisccoulson> possibly
<pitti> anyway, this is just wild speculation
 * pitti unplugs/replugs usb mouse a couple of times
<chrisccoulson> dkp_device_removed_cb looks wrong actually. it looks like the g_hash_table_remove should happen conditionally based on the "if (device != NULL)"
<chrisccoulson> almost like it's missing some curly braces;)
<pitti> that's an obvious workaround, but we should check if that situation is actually legal
<pitti> hm, 4 replugs, no crash
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah. it would be interesting to see what happens when the device is added. if it is ignored and not added to the hash table, then that would probably be the fix;)
<pitti> right
<pitti> nothing in devkit-power --monitor-detail for me
<chrisccoulson> strange. anyway, do you want me to reassign this to dk-power for now? (it doesn't look like anything gnome-session is responsible for)
<pitti> right, please do
<pitti> and the g-p-m bug as a dupe then?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, if i can find it. i'm struggling with LP this morning - not sure if its my connection or not
<pitti> works fine here
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks for the investigatinos
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - i can't find the g-p-m bug you reported last night now. would you be able to mark it as a duplicate of bug 426501 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426501 in gnome-session "gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426501
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, I get timeouts on edge, too
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i just disabled redirection for now and it works ok
<chrisccoulson> pitti - does dk-power have a utility for monitoring what happens when you plug/unplug devices, or is it best just to use "dbus-monitor --system"
<pitti> chrisccoulson: devkit-power --verbose --monitor-detail
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but this will only show you relevant events, like power chords or batteries
<pitti> it doesn't say anything about e. g. an usb mouse
<pitti> (and it shouldn't really)
<pitti> ideally it wouldn't even wake up on those events
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. the output of that might be useful for that bug report, just in case something wierd is happening. i had a look at the code for devkit-power-gobject, and every added device is added to the hash table
<pitti> uh, why would it want to track all devices?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it only tracks the devices enumerated by the dk-power daemon
<chrisccoulson> but i'm just confused that this device which causes the crash doesn't appear to be tracked at the point it is removed
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I presume dk-power installs a gudev event handler?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i would think so. i've not looked at any code for the daemon just yet though
<chrisccoulson> i'll have another look at it later if you haven't figured it out before me. i probably should get on with some work now ;)
<didrocks> seb128: lionel has the infrastructure to test evolution-mapi. He will ping you to confirm a FFe once the new version will be built and tested before uploading
<seb128> that's a GNOME component it has a standing exception
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I paste this :)
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> thanks to whoever is doing the update ;-)
<didrocks> :-)
 * seb128 grrrs at edge timeouting
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i just disabled redirection ;)
<chrisccoulson> it was too annoying
<seb128> me too
<seb128> but it breaks scripts I'm running
<seb128> like the versions update
<chrisccoulson> ah, yeah, that's a pain
<maxb> point the scripts at lpnet too :-)
<seb128> I can't be bothered to change it twice only to workaround the issue, I will wait for them to fix launchpad
<seb128> vuntz, alacarte still doesn't display the correct name for menu entries
<vuntz> seb128: latest gnome-menus/gnome-panel/alacarte?
<seb128> no, gnome-menus, alacarte
<seb128> should be enough
<seb128> it's not about edition
<seb128> but gedit is still named gedit there
<seb128> does it read the new key?
<vuntz> seb128: does it have X-GNOME-FullName?
<vuntz> it was working in my tests
<seb128> vuntz,
<seb128> $ grep Name /usr/share/applications/gedit.desktop
<seb128> Name=gedit
<seb128> GenericName=Text Editor
<mac_v> seb128:  for the .txt bug ... the exec mounting is due to ntfs-3g , right? i'm thinking of assigning the also affect to ntfs-3g
<seb128> vuntz, grr, I have an user copy
<seb128> no that was not that
<mac_v> or gvfs?
<seb128> mac_v, ask pitti he might know
<mac_v> pitti: hi... any idea why windows filesystems mount as exec? or why they shouldnt be mounted as noexecby default ?
<seb128> mac_v, but vfat has the same issue, that's a rather a fs limition than a bug
<mac_v> hm , yeah
<pitti> mac_v: in some earlier releases we in fact did that
<mac_v> why did we change?
<pitti> but then you couldn't execute anything, including .exe files (wine/Mono) or .desktop files
<pitti> mac_v: well, it's just the upstream default
<mac_v> pitti: and which package is involved?
<pitti> mac_v: but shouldn't it ask you whether to run or open it?
<pitti> mac_v: gvfs and devicekit-disks (the latter mainly)
<seb128> pitti, that's the issue, they don't like this dialog and want to get ride of it
<pitti> but it's hard to do the right thing wrt. mounting with fat/ntfs
<mac_v> yeah... it asks, but it is redundant for .txt files created in windows
<pitti> so perhaps with .txt there should be a gvfs-layer workaround to not run it
<pitti> i. e. always open .txt with an editor, and always run .sh
<pitti> seb128: "they" -> upstream or an ubuntu bug?
<seb128> pitti, what is there is no .txt but the file is purely text
<seb128> pitti, hundredpapercut
<seb128> ie mac_v
<mac_v> pitti: could you pls comment on Bug #425166 ,
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425166 in nautilus "Nautilus *.txt file behaviour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425166
<seb128> well is the issue purely for things named ".txt"?
<seb128> or for any text file
<seb128> because you will get the same issue with let's say README
<pitti> seb128: can nautlus/gvfs look into the file, or just look at file metadata?
<seb128> or TODO
<seb128> or NOTES
<seb128> or whatever
<mac_v> seb128: windows only uses txt
<seb128> mac_v, you say you will never have a README in a win disk?
<seb128> I think you are overlooking the issue...
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<mac_v> yeah , forgot that
<seb128> pitti, what do you want to look for?
<seb128> the issue is to know if a text file +x is a script or not
<pitti> seb128: it could perhaps run file on it, or check for ELF/ #! or so
<seb128> we have some magic for it but it's not perfect
<seb128> imho we should have specific buggy cases to look at those
<mac_v> pitti: seb128: rather than simply working around that bug , it is better to fix it properly , even if it is not a papercut
<seb128> because the current discussions are a bit fuzzy there
<pitti> scripts always need to start with #!, but of course we also need to detect compiled binaries
<pitti> mac_v: sure, we are just discussing this
<mac_v> :)
<pitti> from an Unixish POV, an executable bit means it's executable, even if it's broken
<pitti> but we can't really enforce that for FSes which are incompatible with Unix, like vfat or ntfs
<pitti> so the only other proper thing which comes to my mind is to look at the file
<seb128> pitright
<seb128> ups
<seb128> pitti, right
<seb128> then we list to build a descriptive list of mimetypes to run
<seb128> ie no only sh scripts
<seb128> but also perl, python, etc
<seb128> those are text files that can be run too
<pitti> seb128: right, but they all need to start with #!
<seb128> that would need a new mimetype in shared-mime-info I guess
<seb128> and change all the scripts format to subclass this one
<seb128> the way it works now is that nautilus uses glib mimetype detection
<pitti> application-x-executable ?
<seb128> I wouldn't like to add nautilus api to read the file a second time only to see if it starts with !#
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> there's also a text-x-script type
<seb128> python does
<seb128>     <sub-class-of type='application/x-executable'/>
<seb128> the issue is that "start with #!" is not enough
<seb128> looking to shared-mime-info there is quite some format doing that but which are not scripts
<seb128> we need to filter things out if we do that
<pitti> hm, but everything that is executable and starts with #! can be run
<seb128> no
<pitti> you are saying that there are non-scripts file formats which start with #!?
<seb128>   <mime-type type="message/rfc822">
<seb128>     <magic priority="50">
<seb128>       <match value="#! rnews" type="string" offset="0"/>
<seb128> that stored on a vfat disk would be +x
<mac_v> pitti: what about  exec files which dont start with #! ,
<seb128> and that's not an executable
<mac_v> i use them as launchers and stuff
<pitti> mac_v: see above
<pitti> seb128: yay :-(
<seb128>   <mime-type type="audio/AMR">
<seb128>     <magic priority="50">
<seb128>       <match value="#!AMR\n" type="string" offset="0"/>
<seb128> too for example
<pitti> '#!(.*)' && test -x $1
<pitti> ?
<seb128> I think we could use application/x-executable
<pitti> i. e. check that the interpreter actually exists?
<seb128> and make sure that all script mimetype subclass it correctly
<pitti> seb128: right, that avoids false positives
<pitti> safer approach
<seb128> in any case the patch on this bug to change the default gconf key is not a good solution
<mac_v> +1
<pitti> *nod*, this shouldn't be configurable IMHO
<pitti> that sounds like an "unbreak my desktop" switch
 * mvo celebrates revno 200 in software-store by having lunch
 * seb128 hugs mvo, good work!
<pitti> mvo: yay
<pitti> mvo: can you please have a look at bug 369198 later on? I reopened it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369198 in update-notifier "update-manager auto-opened after each apt use when security updates available" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369198
<asac> hmm
<asac> second time now that i rebooted my laptop
<asac> superblock is 2 hours ahead
<asac> exactly 2 hours -> aka UTC->CEST offset
<asac> feels like a bug somewhere
<asac> any clue where to look?
<asac> what writes the superblock? and why is there non-UTC time?
<asac> any clue pitti ?
<asac> ;)
<pitti> asac: hm, ISTR that this was talked about in the release meeting; cjwatson or Keybuk might know
<asac> ok i will check in -devel
<mvo> pitti: yes, I have a look at #369198
<geser> didrocks: in case you didn't notice: gir-repository (main) is in DEPWAIT on libgoocanvas-dev (universe)
<seb128> pitti, do you know you could mir review libgdata before the paper work is done? or do you want to dispatch that to somebody else?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, did you start on the libgdata mir bug?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not yet. i planned to start last night but got distracted by other things
<chrisccoulson> feel free to start it if you like. if not, then i'll try and set aside some time again later this evening
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, ping me before starting in case I start before you
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, no problem
<seb128> brb
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> geser: I know, I ping StevenK about that (he put clutter from universe to main). What's strange is that I was able to send gir-repository (it was in universe) and in the meantime someone put it in main, apparently?
<pitti> seb128: re
<pitti> seb128: yes, I'll have a look
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> brb, trying fsck clock issues
<mac_v> Keybuk: noticed the call for boot testing mail... any known issues with the ppa?
<seb128> re
<Keybuk> mac_v: only that network filesystems won't
<Keybuk> mount
<mac_v> hm.. ok will give it a whirl :)
<mvo> mpt: could you please check trunk/ for the margins? It seems like the margins next to the scrollbar are something from the theme or webkit, I see them in e.g. devhelp as well. the top/bottom ones should be fixed now
<mpt> mvo, trunk r206 doesn't start: glib.GError: Icon 'software-store-arrow-button' not present in theme
<mvo> mpt: right, give me a sec, I add a workaround for you
<mvo> mpt: please try r207
<popey> Keybuk: trying ubuntu-boot ppa, setting up anacron is hanging apt..  want a bug filed?
<mpt> not uploaded yet
<mac_v> mvo: 7 revs in ~3 hrs \o/
<mac_v> ;)
<mvo> mpt: if you pull via http there is usually a small delay
<mvo> mac_v: :)
<mpt> mvo, yes, bottom margin is almost completely fixed now, except for the extra border
<mpt> so now there's 2px border both at bottom and at left
<mac_v> mpt: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/123544/out.ogv , one user has done that ;) directed him to mvo
<mpt> Is it possible to turn the border off completely for the Webkit view?
<mvo> mpt: I think that is a webkit problem actually, I will do some code to test that theory
<Keybuk> popey: not yet
<Keybuk> popey: join #ubuntu-boot and repeat the problem there
<mpt> mac_v, yes, mvo showed me, it's brilliant
<popey> Keybuk: ok, it's moved on a bit, but the update feels real slow
<mvo> mac_v: yeah, that looks pretty slick :)
<seb128> vuntz, could the naming issue due to one of the langpack patches we have? ;-)
<mvo> he said he is off to bed now but will send contribuor agreement tomorrow
<mac_v> yup
<mpt> mvo, for the right margin, epiphany-webkit appears to have exactly the same problem.
<mpt> so, maybe not something you can do anything about.
<vuntz> seb128: I don't think that would explain it, but well, hard to tell
<mpt> These very-slightly-rounded corners for things in Human are awful (but then, Clearlooks etc has the same problem)
<seb128> vuntz, should the new key be added to gkeyfile.h in glib?
<vuntz> seb128: there are really two things there:
<vuntz> a) gnome-menus will read X-GNOME-FullName. Your langpacks won't change the presence of the english version of the key
<vuntz> b) to make it work with langpack, yes, you probably need to add X-GNOME-FullName there
<seb128> vuntz, alacarte displays the correct name for you for gedit?
<mpt> mvo, btw, now that the navigation button looks like a button, it doesn't need the pointing hand cursor any more
<seb128> vuntz, gmenu-simple-editor has the wrong name too
<vuntz> let me build the latest gedit in my jhbuild
<davmor2> guys I want to find out if xsplash is causing the issue I'm having with ubuntu + ati card is there a way I can temporarily switch xsplash off?
<seb128> vuntz, doh, sorry, the current gedit doesn't have the change
<fredp> vuntz: oh, maybe gedit has X-GNOME-Fullname (wrong capitalisation -> fail)
<fredp> (I think I spotted once, someday, but then I forgot)
<vuntz> seb128: tss
<seb128> gra, it has
<seb128> vuntz, they used X-GNOME-Fullname=gedit Text Editor
<mvo> mpt: I attached a small test app to #426741
<seb128> vuntz, changing n to N fixes the issue
<seb128> what fredp said
<fredp> and too bad I spotted that and didn't fix it.
<fredp> bad me.
<seb128> and how come empathy keeps changing soname so late in the cycle?
<seb128> they changed 2 libs soname in .92 again
<seb128> cassidy, Zdra: ^
<cassidy> libempathy shouldn't be a lib, that's a trap
<seb128> cassidy, and the -gtk one?
<cassidy> idem. Plan to is to move libempathy features to tp-glib and create a telepathy-gtk containing the useful bits of libempathy-gtk
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> hum, I should triage some of the crashers there
<seb128> the empathy bug list has a lot of those
<cassidy> please fw them upstream is you have usable trace
<seb128> will do
<asac> seb128: where can i find hadess?
<seb128> asac, #gnome-hackers
<asac> ah ;)
<seb128> on irc.gnome.org
<mvo> mpt: about bug #425810 - am I misreading that or is "what happens" and "what should happen" the same?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425810 in software-store "Navigating back to department leaves application segment in path button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425810
<mpt> mvo, sorry, fixed.
<seb128> pedro_, want to forward some empathy crashes upstream today? ;-)
<mpt> ergh, Yelp crashes if you look at it too sternly
<mvo> mpt: hm, I always thought that this is a nice feature, that the element is still around
<mvo> mpt: that means you can browse around and late return to the app you selected
<mpt> mvo, it's very confusing, please fix it
<mpt> mvo, if it turns out we need a Back button, we can add that for 2.0
<pedro_> seb128, sure I'll flood them ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, thanks ;-)
<mvo> mpt: *shrug* it is not confusing to me, but I can fix it
<pedro_> seb128, btw just fyi reopened the ugly file-roller bug 399172
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399172 in file-roller "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in memmove()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399172
<seb128> pedro_, ok
<seb128> did you reopen the upstream bug too?
<pedro_> seb128, yeah just did it
<seb128> I'm focussing on updates and bug fixing atm so I don't track all bugs correctly
<seb128> thanks
<pedro_> will get a new valgrind log and stacktrace just in case
<mpt> mvo, yeah, you and I have a strong mental model of where we really are, but other people will need a stronger indication
<mvo> mpt: so the button being pressed is not enough as a indicator, this is why the last entry needs to vanish?
<mpt> mvo, it's not necessarily immediately after the button being pressed. For example see the third test case in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore#Navigation%20pane>.
<seb128> pedro_, I think those dispatch crashes are similar to bug #423470
<ubottu> Bug 423470 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/423470 is private
<mvo> mpt: the test case that starts with "Begin installing an application. ..." ? I don't see the connectoin to the navigation button (when clicking in progress, the navigation buttons are hidden, no?)
 * pedro_ looking
<seb128> the bug seems to have a lot of duplicates
<seb128> #0  tp_connection_manager_idle_read_manager_file (data=0x1d22c28)
<seb128>     at connection-manager.c:1158
<seb128> 	self = (TpConnectionManager *) 0x19c5560
<seb128> could be a telepathy-glib issue
<asac> err. what was the command line thing to wrap a long text and indent it?
<mpt> mvo, yes, and when you click on "Get Free Software", it returns you to "Get Free Software" > "Internet" + search, because that's exactly where you were before.
<mpt> (Where "before" == "last time you were in the Get Free Software section".)
<pedro_> seb128, yeah, will clean up those there
<mvo> mpt: but this is working correctly now, right ?
<mpt> mvo, no, in r207 I end up with "Get Free Software" > "Search in Internet" > "Gnumeric", which is obviously wrong.
<mpt> (That's using Gnumeric as the application I'm installing as the first step.)
<cassidy> seb128: this one should have been fixed in tp-glib
<mpt> mvo, I should get just "Get Free Software" > "Internet".
<cassidy> seb128: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=593929
<ubottu> Gnome bug 593929 in General "Empathy 2.27.91.1 crashes at start -- connection-manager.c: No such file or directory." [Blocker,Resolved: notgnome]
<mac_v>  , how do i access kernel 31-3 ? i'm trying to download it
<seb128> cassidy, I just synced 0.7.36, nobody asked for the update before
<seb128> cassidy, let's see if that fixes those
<seb128> cassidy, we still had 0.7.35
<cassidy> seb128: I don't know the details, sorry
<mvo> mpt: ok, I assume we mean the same, but just to be clear? if you have  [1][2][3]  and you click on [2] then [3] should disappear ? if you click on [1] then [2][3] should disappear ?
<mpt> mvo, exactly
<seb128> cassidy, that's ok, thanks
<mac_v> nvm found it :)
<mpt> mvo, the last item should always represent where you are (not counting any search)
<seb128> pedro_, you can reassign to telepathy-glib and close as fixed is 0.7.36
<pedro_> seb128, yes will do
<seb128> pedro_, thanks!
<pedro_> you're welcome ;-)
<seb128> slomo, hey
<slomo> hi seb128
<seb128> slomo, do you think you could backport http://cgit.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gst-plugins-base/commit/?id=058776bcf1ab218b509d19685a0b528d71c65f98 in debiajn?
<seb128> debian
<mvo> mpt: so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=1.0-department-search.jpg shows that when a search is done the category name is in the navigation bar (and should not be "search in $category" - isn't that helpful for people who do not have a good mental model of where they are ? especially when e.g. switching between available and installed so that they see after the switch that they are not actually looking at
<mvo> everything in office (but only a subset by a given search)?
<mvo> that is for bug #425809
<slomo> seb128: not sure, if you want to ship gnome 2.28 you'll probably ship gstreamer/gst-plugins-base 0.10.25 anyway ;)   does this bug really affect ubuntu in an important way?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425809 in software-store "Searching adds redundant "Search in ______" path button segment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425809
<mvo> mpt: assuming that someone is e.g. search in office, then looks at installed for some time and forgot that he was actually doing a search he may wonder why office is so small
<mvo> (has so few entries)
<seb128> slomo, bug #426587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426587 in gst-plugins-base0.10 "Very large latency in gstreamer-based voip apps" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426587
<seb128> slomo, it's an issue for empathy for example
<seb128> slomo, I would not say it's too important but would be nice to get fixed in karmic
<seb128> slomo, when are new versions due?
<slomo> seb128: oh, that's scary, yes :) oct 19th, first pre-releases will be oct 5th/6th
<mpt> mvo, that's shown by (1) the presence of the text in the search field, and (2) the "___ matching items" in the status bar. If it turns out not to be enough, we can add something extra to the main pane for 2.0, e.g. a "Search results" treeview header.
<mvo> mpt: I would be interessted to see user testing on this, I got confused myself for not paying attention to the search field (that it was still on). the "search in"  seems like a simple way to make it more obvious
<seb128> slomo, that's late, I would like to get the change backported so we get the issue fixed in 2.28 and karmic beta
<seb128> slomo, if you don't want to do it for debian that's fine I will do an ubuntu change
<slomo> seb128: problem is, if i want to backport that change i should also backport many other changes that are of same importance or even more important... and that's too much work ;)
<mpt> mvo, I think it would be unfair to judge that before bug 425810 was fixed, because the extra elements obscured a bit the relationship between the location and the search being done in that location.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425810 in software-store "Navigating back to department leaves application segment in path button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425810
<mvo> mpt: ok, I work on fixing that now
<mpt> thanks mvo
<seb128> slomo, can you convince upstream to roll candidate tarballs earlier? ;-)
<seb128> slomo, I would tend to say "backport issues users complained about and which affect default GNOME experience"
<seb128> but as you want, as said if you don't backport it I might have a look before beta
<slomo> seb128: do you have more issues that users complained about?
<seb128> we get lot of gstreamer bugs and most don't get investigated
<seb128> nothing where there is an obvious fix upstream or a backport required
<slomo> seb128: ok, that's good ;) i guess all other issues i have in mind don't happen often enough
 * seb128 hugs pitti for fixing the guest session
<pitti> *beam*
<pitti> yay, fading usplash
<slomo> seb128: except the broken easy codec installation but if you want to backport the patch for that you might have a lot of fun... i'm currently rewriting decodebin2 (that thing that searches and connects the required plugins for decoding) for fixing this...
<seb128> slomo, right, that one is one my list too but I figured I would wait since you were still fixing issues
<seb128> slomo, what are the chance to get fixing in the next month?
<slomo> seb128: good but i can't guarantee that there are no regressions, it'll be a large change
<seb128> slomo, ok, thanks
<seb128> we will see what we do
<seb128> we will probably backport it as soon as it's ready to do early testing
<seb128> brb, session restart
<mvo> mpt: what should happen to any search if "get free software" is clicked? clear the search?
<mvo> mpt: (same for installed software)
<mpt> mvo, yes, clear the search
<mvo> mpt: re https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore#Searching from the lobby - if the user starts from the lobby, searches firefox, clicks on firefox details and goes back to "Get Free Software" (in the [Get free software][firefix] navigation. should that clear the search as well? and if not, what is the way for the user to go back to all apps? by clicking on the clear icon in the search?
<mpt> mvo, yes, clicking any item in the path button, other than the last one, should clear the search
 * mpt wonders if clicking the last one should clear the search too
<mpt> I guess that would make sense
<mvo> mpt: just to be clear I get this right - the user searches fire and gets 5 results, he clicks on firefox and when he clicks on "Get Free Software" again he does not get his search results but instead is returned to the lobby screen with the search cleared?
<mpt> mvo, hm, you're right
<mpt> the search results should remain, then
<mpt> So, the way to go back to all applications in a category is to clear the search field
<mvo> this might be a useful case where the "search in button" is handy, I'm not sure clicking on clear search is obvious
<seb128> cassidy, Zdra: is there any way to import an account after the first start?
<cassidy> good question. Let me ask
<mpt> ok, help is 5/9 complete
<cassidy> seb128: apparently it's not possible
<seb128> cassidy, ok, thanks
<cassidy> seb128: if you think that should be possible, suggest an UI change to mpt :)
<seb128> well usually I don't get the point, but 2.27.91 failed to import msn accounts
<seb128> I will just remove all the accounts and do a new import
<mvo> mpt: I commited the search changes as just discussed, I put the behaviour in the debian/changelog, please double check that I captured it correctly
<mvo> mpt: as r210
<mpt> mvo, that looks perfect, nice work
<mpt> Help pages 6/9 complete
<mvo> mpt: what is your branch name?
<mvo> mpt: rugby471 seems to have done some doc work as well, but I noticed just now only, he did not send a merge request
<seb128> hum, karmic is slooow to boot
<seb128> it takes around 35 seconds to reach the gdm start there
<seb128> Keybuk, do you have any workaround for this fsck bug?
<Keybuk> use ext2
<seb128> my laptop crashed while opening pitti's bootchart in firefox
<Keybuk> or don't forcibly power off your machine ;)
<seb128> no fun to have to run fsck every time
<rugby471> hello
<mpt> hi rugby471
<rugby471> mvo: have you had time to look at my merge proposal?
<rugby471> https://code.launchpad.net/~rugby471/update-manager/fix-423355/+merge/11246
<mvo> rugby471: hi - hm, it did not send me a mailfor this
<rugby471> oh, that is annoying :-)
<mvo> rugby471: there are some conflicts, could you have a look? the parts without the conflicts looked good :)
<rugby471> mvo: basically it fixes a papercut
<mvo> rugby471: but there might be some overlap with mpt and his work on the help
<rugby471> sorry what are we talking about?
<mpt> mvo, rugby471: <https://code.launchpad.net/~mpt/software-store/help>
<rugby471> I was referring to the update-manager branch
<rugby471> https://code.launchpad.net/~rugby471/update-manager/fix-423355/+merge/11246
<mvo> rugby471: oh, sorry
<mvo> rugby471: I have a look
<rugby471> mvo: np, I shall have a look at mpt's branch as well :-)
<mpt> mvo, I haven't pushed so far today because I forgot to copy my SSH key over to Karmic, yay
<rugby471> hehe
<mvo> :)
 * mpt is also working in half-darkness because the latest Karmic updates broke the Xorg brightness setting
<rugby471> hehe
<pitti> mpt: could you try to boot an older kernel in grub and see whether this was the reason for the brightness breakage?
<mpt> pitti, ok
<pitti> mpt: pressing shift during boot should give you the menu
<rugby471> oops too late :-)
<mpt> pitti, in 2.6.31-9 the display is much brighter, but the brightness is still unchangable.
<mpt> (as in, the brightness applet reports "Cannot get laptop panel brightness" and the keyboard keys don't do anything.)
<pitti> mpt: but it did work in Jaunty?
<mpt> pitti, yes, it works in 9.04
<mvo> mpt: could you please check if #425816 is still a problem with current bzr (r210) ?
<pitti> mpt: I doubt it's a hotkey issue, since it worked in 9.04 and g-p-m complains about not being able to read the brightness, so it sounds like a kernel regression :-(
<mpt> mvo, that's been fixed since the first revision you showed me this morning, I think :-)
<mpt> looks much better now
<mac_v> pitti: i tested the acer orbicam [gspca module] upto kernel 31-3 and also 30-3 but its not go , the module causes the same problems everywhere :(   i guess blacklisting it is the only option
<pitti> mac_v: meh :-( but thanks for testing
<mac_v> np :)
<seb128> huats, hi, there is a new pessulus version for you
<huats> seb128: yep
<huats> I'll include that one
<seb128> thanks
<huats> My pleasure seb128
<pitti> rickspencer3: FYI, just talked to liw about the janitor pidgin cleanup, and subscribed you, Seb, and a few other relevant folks
<seb128> pitti, do you know about bug #426800?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426800 in gdm "lost gnome in gdm session chooser" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426800
<seb128> pitti, what cleanup?
<pitti> seb128: see bug 426905
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426905 in computer-janitor "Please offer pidgin for cleanup" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426905
<pitti> seb128: gdm> looking
<pitti> (sorry, LP is slow, just uploading postgresql)
<pitti> seb128: could be related to the *-default-settings changes in bug 403291, looking
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403291 in gdm "Unable to change the default session for GDM" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403291
<pitti> ah, indeed
<pitti> seb128: will update the bug
<seb128> pitti, what the janitor would do? clean datas too or just the package?
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: just the package, I presume?
<seb128> isn't the janitor used by the dist-upgrader?
<seb128> I'm a bit concerned that people might trust the janitor and uninstall pidgin without wanting to do that
<pitti> seb128: juggled both bugs
<pitti> seb128: I thought the janitor is deliberately decoupled from the dist-upgrader?
<seb128> pitti, thanks
 * pitti subscribes mvo and triple-checks
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> update-manager (1:0.98) jaunty; urgency=low
<seb128>   * merge the 'computer-janitor' core and quirks code into
<seb128>     update-manager-core (part of the jaunty-cruftremover-improvements
<seb128>     spec)
<seb128> pitti, I don't know about specifics though, might be a good idea to take mvo's input ont hat
<seb128> that
<pitti> seb128: done
<mvo> not every bit is used, I have a look if its a problem or not
<mvo> (after dinner)
<seb128> mvo, there is no bug don't worry
<seb128> we are just discussing what to do with pidgin on upgrades
<pitti> mvo: ah, it's just a question; enjoy dinner!
 * pitti will have dinner, too
<seb128> german are having diner early today!
 * seb128 will wait another hour before diner
<ccheney> how do i get vi to tell me the name of the file it is editing?
<pitti> Taekwondo later this evening, don't want to go there with a full stomach
<pitti> ccheney: ctrl-g ?
<ccheney> pitti: thanks :)
<mvo> mpt: r213 should make the progress less cramped now, please have a look and let me know if its enough or if the padding should be different
<mpt> mvo, nice work
<mpt> mvo, the columns don't yet stretch to the window width
<rugby471> mvo: I have pushed to my branch the documentation with mpt's changes and some other bug fixes
<mpt> mvo, to be precise, the column containing the text should stretch. All the other columns should stay exactly the same size.
<mpt> mvo, I've finished the help pages, just copyediting now, then I'll push them and let you know
<rugby471> software store is going to rock :-)
 * ccheney already is hearing the screams from users about the F11 change after seeing what exactly it does
<ccheney> er hearing in my mind ;-)
<rugby471> ccheney: what is the F11 change?
<mac_v> ccheney: lol
<mac_v> ccheney: why not switch " Shift-F12 is ungroup and shift-F3 "
<mac_v> ?
<ccheney> mac_v: F-key mappings are sets eg F11 (regular, shift, alt, shift+alt) all do style related things
<ccheney> F12 does group and shift-F12 does ungroup, just moving group to F3 doesn't work well because Shift-F3 is used so you can't move shift-f12 ungroup to it
<mac_v> hrm...
<ccheney> so by rearranging all the keybindings you aren't keeping related things on the same key
 * mac_v ducks , this mess
<mac_v> ;p
<ccheney> rickspencer3: ping ^
<rickspencer3> ccheney, right
<ccheney> yea, upstream could potentially fix this, but they might not even want to try since it causes a huge reorg of all the mappings (most likely)
<rickspencer3> this is why we should have started this long ago
<ccheney> i can just free up F11 but if done it won't really work well from a user perspective
<rickspencer3> ccheney, so what you suggest?
<ccheney> i dunno
<ccheney> we do have a upstream bug already for it and aiui its been forwarded to the ui team at OOo, but i don't know the status on the list
<ccheney> also just changing the keybindings doesn't change all the documentation telling you which keys to use by default
<cassidy> seb128: seems http://cgit.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gst-plugins-base/commit/?id=058776bcf1ab218b509d19685a0b528d71c65f98 would be good to have. It improves audio conferencing
<ccheney> so really we would need to change that too, makes it much larger in scope than just a papercut (i think)
<cassidy> seb128: don't ask me more ;)
<seb128> cassidy, cd discussion with slomo this afternoon ;-)
<cassidy> seb128: oh you're already on it, great :)
<slomo> seb128: you might want to come into #gstreamer and convince thaytan to make new core/base releases 2 weeks earlier because of gnome 2.28 and all that :)
<slomo> seb128: i don't know if he's still there though, best time might be tomorrow
<seb128> slomo, I did ping, will try again tomorrow if he doesn't reply
<ccheney> rickspencer3: what do you think i should do for the keybinding issue?
<rickspencer3> ccheney, let me think
<rickspencer3> I think that group and ungroup by keybinind is probably less of common scenario than a netbook user trying to see the whole screen
<slomo> seb128: of course that will mean that automatic codec installation will only be fixed in 0.10.26 ;)
<ccheney> rickspencer3: david siegel thinks it probably doesn't qualify as a papercut anymore due to the extent of change
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you still here?
<chrisccoulson> just discussing this gnome-session crash with kklimonda at the moment
<rickspencer3> ccheney, is it possible to ship a way to go back to stock OO keybdindings?
<chrisccoulson> http://pastebin.com/f5dc691b3 is quite interesting
<chrisccoulson> one DeviceAdded signal for the mouse, then there is a DeviceRemoved when it is connected, but no DeviceAdded signal when it is connected for the second time
<chrisccoulson> then when it is removed the second time, the DeviceRemoved signal triggers the crash in both gnome-session and g-p-m
<rickspencer3> ccheney, dang it
<rickspencer3> :/
<chrisccoulson> i meant to say "DeviceRemoved when it is disconnected". d'oh
<ccheney> rickspencer3: probably not very easily, but i'm not certain
<ccheney> reading the OOo ux list annoys me, they don't seem to care about system standard keybindings for apps at all :-\
<ccheney> as far as i can tell F11 is supposedly the standard for Win/Gnome/KDE but they refuse to use it properly
<rickspencer3> ccheney, it seems that when you modify your keybindings in OOo, it creates a new little file that you can move around
<rickspencer3> could we not simply make such an extra little file, call it "ubuntu keyboard short cuts" and drop it in the right place?
<ccheney> the right place being the users .openoffice.org dir ?
<mpt_> mvo, not sure if you sure (I dropped off IRC): <https://code.launchpad.net/~mpt/software-store/help> is updated
<mpt_> if you saw, rather
<ccheney> or do you mean diverting all the default.xml files under /usr to be a different set?
<rickspencer3> ccheney, I don't know
<ccheney> for oem's (eg netbooks) we could do that without it changing for general ubuntu since there is a separate repo, it wouldn't change for regular unr though
<pitti> Taekwondo o'clock, cu tomorrow!
<davmor2> bryce: bug 423415 is getting weirder.  I've added a video clip and as much info as I can and I've run out of ideas on what else I can add.  This bug is still only effecting ubuntu's gnome desktop and nothing else which is the really weird bit :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423415 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Ati driver issues when logging into desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423415
<mvo> mpt: merging now + making the column text scretch
<mpt> neat
<mvo> (and merging the changes from rugby)
<mvo> mpt: I looked at the branch from michael, but it gives me funny results, the games icon is ~96px, the sound & video 24px everything else 48px
<mpt> mvo, is it using SVG icons? If so, maybe those have a suggested default size?
<mvo> wb mpt
<mpt> mvo, on the application screen, how can I tell from JS whether I'm in the "Get Free Software" section or the "Installed Software" section?
<mpt> ewww
 * mpt discovers the CSS that puts the "this is installed" emblem in place :-P
<mvo> mpt: heh :) I will blame one of the contributors :P
<mvo> mpt: you mean in the app-details - how to tell if its installed or not? I can give you anything you want there via the template system
<mpt> mvo, I think what would be ideal would be <body class="section-get"> or <body class="section-installed"> depending on what section you're in
<mvo> mpt: sure, that can be arranged
<mvo> mpt: but only in ~1h or so :/
<mpt> sure
<mpt> oh boo, merely changing the background color of a button reverts it right back to non-GTK ugliness
<asac> Riddell: do you still have this old UMTS card you had back in london at some point ;)?
<asac> was that a "nozomi" driver thing?
<mpt> mvo, when an application's icon is SVG, how is its rendered size decided for the application screen?
<mpt> mvo, nm, I found it in appdetailsview.py
<mpt> mvo, hm, actually, I don't see reference to SVG in that code at all
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - did you start that MIR yet?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no
<seb128> I've been tried to catch up on upgrade
<seb128> upgrades
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've been trying to debug gnome-session crashing, but i'm done with that now. i'll take a look at this MIR
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> did you find a bug in gnome-session?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - there is a gnome-session crash, but it's actually a devicekit-power bug
<chrisccoulson> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23820
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23820 in DeviceKit-power "gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Critical,New]
<chrisccoulson> it's also making g-p-m crash in the same way
<seb128> k
<seb128> launchpad seems to behave correctly again now
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've not had any issues with it this evening
<chrisccoulson> i sometimes wonder whether some of the issues i have at work are down to our IT network
<chrisccoulson> our internet connection is routed via a swedish proxy
<mvo> mpt: the change for the css is commited, you have section-get and section-installed as body class in rev 217
<mvo> mpt: I use the icon_theme loader function to get the right image, for the html there is a ${icon_width} and ${icon_height}
<mvo> mpt: in the AppDetailsView.html
 * mpt has the department icons lining up in a grid now
<mvo> mpt: execllent! is it availabe somewhere yet :) I'm eager to learn more about this stuff
<mpt> mvo, the only thing missing was "!important" after the width: :-)
<mpt> (and then fixing vertical alignment)
<mpt> but I don't have the ellipsis working yet
 * mvo nods
<statik> hi there kenvandine, i want to help out with a bug i heard of with couchdb being started by default during boot. jcastro had it in his boot chart, and he mentioned you knew there was a bug already filed on it, but I haven't found such a bug
<mpt> mvo, can you switch to larger icons for the departments? Like, at least twice as large?
<mvo> mpt: not easily, the sound and video icon is only available as 24px
<kenvandine> statik, oh... i don't know of a bug to keep it from starting
<mpt> ah
<mvo> mpt: its trivial to change to a bigger size, but it just looks ugly then
<kenvandine> but there is a bug for making it not call xulrunner right?
<mvo> mpt: I can do you a commit for this (or send a patch) if you want to try it out
<kenvandine> statik, although it probably shouldn't start at boot
<mpt> mvo, ok, we'll make it ugly, and kwwii can fix it before ArtworkFreeze
<mpt> mvo, I can fix it
<mpt> ehhh
<mvo> mpt: catview.py line 55
<mpt> mvo, exactly, I changed it to 48 and Games gave me 96-ish
<statik> kenvandine: the xulrunner thing might be a red herring. xulrunner is what has the spidermonkey javascript engine in it, so it's hard to say for sure without getting some more details. i'd like the couchdb to not start until the user starts evolution or firefox or somethign though
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - did you discuss with hughsie about how screensaver locking on suspend should be implemented? (i can't remember if you said you were going to or not)
 * ccheney should finally get the signed contract for his new home today :)
<mvo> mpt: that seems to be caused by games only available as 24px or svg
<mvo> mpt: I think I can fix that in the JS, give me a sec
<kenvandine> statik, yeah... so only start on the desktop in the users session if needed
<kenvandine> and no system couch
<statik> yeah. so i'm thinking i might be able to change the package to disable the system couch, and get it completely off the bootchart
<statik> i don't see a bug related to this on the couchdb sourcepackage, maybe it is on xulrunner...
<mvo> mpt: commited as r218
<kenvandine> statik, i don't recall where it was
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> bug 421422
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421422 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "xulrunner dependency is overkill - only spidermonkey is needed" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421422
<kenvandine> statik, ^^
<mpt> mvo, merged, thanks
<kenvandine> statik, not exactly the same thing
<kenvandine> but the result should be not running xulrunner at boot
<kenvandine> statik, so perhaps split /etc/init.d/couchdb into a separate binary package?
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: no, didn't have time to discuss
<chrisccoulson> ok, i might mention it to him then. you don't think the functionality belongs in gnome-session do you?
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: imho, it shouldn't be in gnome-session
<chrisccoulson> i think it would be nice if DkpClient emitted a signal on suspend that gnome-screensaver could hook on too and lock the screen with
<mpt> mvo, so I just asked the editor of the W3C CSS3 Text module, :-P and the reason the ellipsis didn't work the way we want is that it's not implemented yet
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: yep
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: we should at least have a bug filed somewhere to track the issue
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - yeah, i will do that. we probably need one on b.g.o (for gnome-screensaver) and b.fd.o (for dk-power)
<mvo> mpt: heh :)
<mvo> mpt: at least we have a authoritative answer now
<statik> kenvandine, that sounds like the ideal fix. jcastro is filing a separate bug for that with the bootchart attached
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<mpt> mvo, the reason I was asking about the icon size for the applications is that applications that have only tiny icons (e.g. ACM Aerial Combat Simulator) are getting theirs blown up jaggily, whereas applications that have beautiful scalable icons (e.g. Inkscape) are looking scratchy
<mvo> mpt: inkscape looks ok here - what should we do aobut the size? show them all bigger? or try to figure it out based on the icon size?
<mpt> mvo, I thought it would be nice to show applications that have a scalable icon at 128*128, while those that don't end up with their largest icon centered in a 128*128 square
<mpt> mvo, that would be a subtle nudge to application developers to get themselves scalable icons
<mpt> mvo, I have the CSS sorted to do that except at 64*64, since even Inkscape's icon wasn't going any larger
<mpt> so I'll push this up, and then you can double the numbers if you have time.
<mvo> mpt: ok, please push (or commit directly to trunk)
<mvo> mpt: I need to upload 0.3.0 before midnight...
<mpt> mvo, ok, I'll let you know when push is complete
<mpt> mvo, pushed to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mpt/software-store/css
<mvo> mpt: merged, many thanks
<mpt_> mvo, did you see the branch?
<mvo> mpt_: the ~mpt/software-store/css branch? yes, I just merged it
<mpt_> thanks mvo
<mpt_> mvo, is there anything else I can help with today?
<mvo> mpt_: I think we are done for now, I will look at a issue in the JS next, if that is fixed I upload 0.3.0
<mvo> (and go to bed)
<mvo> mpt_: thanks for the css, that was a very valuable help
<seb128> mvo, bou
<mvo> seb128: *wehh*
<seb128> mvo, I got the "you should reboot" dialog again while update-manager was still running
<mpt_> mvo, and thank you for working so hard on this and fixing so many of the bugs
<mvo> seb128: I was able to reproduce that here too, happens on a partial upgrade, right?
<seb128> it's asking me if I want to clean up now
<seb128> mvo, it happens when I click on dist-upgrade sort of button it shows me on start
<seb128> ie when things need to be installed and cleaned
<seb128> I never know how you call that ;-)
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I was able to reproduce that
<seb128> dist-upgrader?
<mvo> partial upgrader
<seb128> or is the dist-upgrader only distro to new distro?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so you don't need extra infos I guess, I can click on clean?
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I know the problem, I just not got around to fix it yet :(
<mpt_> mvo, what do you think are the odds of getting an exception tomorrow/Friday for the path button code? It doesn't affect any documentation. The only thing it would affect would be non-thumbnail-sized screenshots.
<seb128> mvo, ok, cool
<mvo> mpt_: well, the code is of unknown quality (also it looks nice) - and needs to get integrated
<djsiegel___> seb128 mpt, do either of you know why the only nautilus toolbar icons with labels are Back and Forward -- probably the two toolbar buttons that need labels the least?
<seb128> no idea
<djsiegel___> hmmm
<djsiegel___> seb128: think we should turn them off?
<djsiegel___> remove the Back and Forward labels?
<djsiegel___> I think that would be an improvement over the current situation
<djsiegel___> besides, the margins are weird and the labels touch the icons
<seb128> you mean change the flag which makes those being display when setting text beside icons
<djsiegel___> yes
<seb128> since we don't set that option by default that probably doesn't confuse many users
<djsiegel___> we don't?
<seb128> I'm fine changing it but I would rather see that done upstream to avoid having distro changes there
<seb128> no we don't
<djsiegel___> it's turned on in Karmic now
<djsiegel___> are we going back?
<djsiegel___> to text under icons?
<seb128> oh, right, GNOME pushed that in the same time as the no icon in menus for testing
<seb128> I've no strong opinion
<djsiegel___> hmm
<seb128> I though mpt was against text beside icons because apps don't behave correctly
<djsiegel___> right
<seb128> well I will let you guys decide on whether applications behave enough in karmic or not
<seb128> I'm fine changing nautilus but as said that should go upstream, the change would be quick to do but every change we carry is extra work for every update we do
<seb128> and has a non null cost over time
<djsiegel___> of course
<andreasn> djsiegel___, I think those are marked as "important", ie, the logic is bigger hit targets
<djsiegel___> I see
<djsiegel___> mpt_, any word on text beside vs below icons?
<rickspencer3> if (cost != NULL) throw new PlanningException("Out of resources");
<mpt_> djsiegel___, I think text beside icons looks ugly in toolbars. I have no idea whether "apps behave correctly"
<djsiegel___> mpt_: I don't think they do behave correctly :)
<mpt_> well, gosh darn it
<rickspencer3-afk> looks like seb128 bot crashed when I threw that exception
<rickspencer3-afk> looks like a sentry thread restarted seb128
<rickspencer3-afk> ;)
<mpt_> djsiegel___, I think (1) applications should choose text-under-icons or no-text-at-all based on what's most suitable for the individual application, (2) the global setting for toolbar text should be abolished, and (3) all themes should use a smaller font size for toolbar button labels than they do for other text.
<seb128> hehe
<djsiegel___> mpt_: yes
<rickspencer3-afk> bbl
 * mpt_ wonders what happened to the necessary gnome-panel changes for the Store
<seb128> what gnome-panel changes?
<seb128> adding it in the system menu?
<seb128> is somebody supposed to work on that? I can have a look otherwise
<seb128> I read the bug but since software-store is in universe atm I have that on the bottom of my todolist
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-10
<mpt_> robert_ancell, hi, any progress on the PolicyKit modality bug?
<robert_ancell> mpt_, no, I've just shelved it at the moment (bug 423454) due to other priorities.  Note that upstream wont accept any UI changes until 2.29
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423454 in policykit-1-gnome "Improve UI of GNOME PolicyKit user interface" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423454
<robert_ancell> mpt_, I did some work on it but the UI is hard-coded which makes it a bit tricky :(
<mpt_> robert_ancell, sorry, I meant the bug where the alert isn't made properly modal to the parent window (e.g. the Software Store window)
<robert_ancell> mpt_, oh the compiz bug.  No progress yet but it is on my radar
<mpt_> ok, thank you
<Riddell> asac: yes I have it
<Riddell> asac: how do I tell if it's a nozomi?
<asac> Riddell: plug it in and paste the syslog you get
<TheMuso> /c
<Riddell> asac: is this what you want?  http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/daemon.log
<Riddell> or this http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/syslog
<asac> Riddell: yes. i will check that with you tomorrow. too late now. the modem seems to be not detected for you?
<Riddell> asac: knetworkmanager picks up that something is there but I can't do anything with it
<Riddell> not tried nm-applet, will do tomorrow
<asac> Riddell: ok. /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.ModemManager.service ... append --debug to the command
<asac> so it gets more useful output next time
<asac> thx
<asac> gn
<crimsun> TheMuso: i've readded q-funk's bug reference in debian/changelog
<crimsun> i should `bzr pull' first next time :-)
<pitti> Good morning
<rugby471> hello
<didrocks> good morning pitti
<pitti> hey didrocks!
<robert_ancell> pitti, can you give me any pointers for bug 417900? I can't work out what is changing the permissions of the games...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417900 in gnome-games "Update to 2.27.92" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417900
<pitti> hey robert_ancell
<pitti> robert_ancell: I suppose it's the upstream build system
<pitti> DEB_DH_FIXPERMS_ARGS := -X/usr/games
<pitti> debian/rules doesn't set them, just sets this ^ so that dh_fixperms doesn't override them
<robert_ancell> pitti, no, I checked, the upstream perms are set fine.  And they're fine in the debian/tmp directory too
<pitti> robert_ancell: so I guess debian/rules just needs a binary-postinstal rule to chmod u+g debian/*/usr/games/* or so
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah I wanted to avoid that though - what is changing them and why??
<pitti> robert_ancell: uh, weird; so debian/tmp/ has 2755, and debian/<game> has 2555?
<pitti> robert_ancell: hm, I don't see what could cause this; anyway, the 2555 isn't the worst thing here
<mvo> hey robert_ancell - sorry that I have not taken on compiz yet, I was busy with the UI freeze deadline
<pitti> if you fix the Architecture: and the missing executables from teh package, then it's at least working
<mvo> robert_ancell: I put it on my list for today
<robert_ancell> pitti, I got debian/tmp has 2755, debian/game has 755, .deb has 555
<pitti> robert_ancell: hm, they had 2555 in the .debs when I built it
<pitti> I guess it wants to be setgid games to write global highscores?
<robert_ancell> pitti, sorry, you're right
<robert_ancell> yes
<robert_ancell> mvo, no prob
<pitti> robert_ancell: well, *shrug*, don't waste time on that one for now; 2555 at least works
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok
<robert_ancell> pitti, the arch thing is not a bug, the gnome-freecell package just contains a .desktop file and executed aisleriot (which it depends on)
<pitti> oh
<pitti> I thought it was suposed to contain /usr/bin/sol
<robert_ancell> no, it just runs sol --freecell
<pitti> ok, that looked strange
<pitti> robert_ancell: I wonder whether it actually makes sense to have a separate package for it then, though
<robert_ancell> pitti, it could be part of the aisleriot package.  I guess from the users perspective they are logically distinct though
<pitti> ok
<robert_ancell> pitti, I merged the freecell files into aisleriot - gnome-games is ready for sponsorship again :)
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> hey seb128
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> robert_ancell: ah, cool; please set the bug back to new then
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, btw, you had a question wrt. lintian installation yesterday, but you were offline when I came in
<pitti> robert_ancell: settled now, or still need anything?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I didn't have it installed - once installed bzr-buildpackage uses it automatically - very helpful
<pitti> right
<pitti> it's actually "debuild" which calls it
<robert_ancell> so many layers :)
<seb128> pitti, re pidgin cleaning, I think we should adress the log migration and the registered session issue before suggesting to clean it
<seb128> otherwise we give the feeling to the user that there is a drop in replacement but the said change will drop all the log history for example
<seb128> and if some user have pidgin in their session they will have no im started and an error message
<pitti> hm; the logs won't go away
<seb128> same difference
<pitti> seb128: well, as I said in the bug, this shouldn't be announced as "cruft which you should purge"
<seb128> users will never go to .dir/cache/log to browse those
<pitti> more like "you have two instant message programs installed, woudl you like to remove one of it" or so
<seb128> my gut feeling is that user who do cruft cleaning run it and click ok without reading
<pitti> it's confusing to have two in the menu all of a sudden
<seb128> hum, maybe we should really stay on pidgin
<pitti> *shrug* I'm not too fussed about this janitor thing
<bigon> seb128: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/427202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427202 in empathy "please merge empathy 2.27.92-1ubuntu1" [Wishlist,New]
<pitti> was just an idea to get a little closer to Mark's request
<seb128> bigon, shrug, new binaries now?
<didrocks> hey seb128, hi bigon
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> bigon, I'm not sure we win anything by doing merges now but I will have a look later
<seb128> pitti, I've no strong opinion about that either but did we reply on whether the janitor run in the dist-upgrader?
<pitti> seb128: still waiting on mvo's reply on that
<pitti> if it does, it's not an option of course
<seb128> mvo, hello!
<bigon> hi everybody
<seb128> hey bigon
<pitti> hey bigon
<robert_ancell> seb128, is the versions script working again?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I do run updates locally
<seb128> which is very annoying
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes.  I run a local copy
<seb128> I doubt they will fix python-apt on rookery any time soon
<bigon> another thing about telepathy framework is something has been decided for gupnp-igd support for libnice and telepathy-farsight?
<seb128> not sure where else we could run it
<didrocks> Quickly in LWN \o/
<mvo> seb128: which one is that?
<seb128> didrocks, that's the start of the success? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: the janitor question from yesterday?
<seb128> mvo, which what?
<didrocks> seb128: ahah :-)
<mvo> sorry, software-store
<seb128> mvo, yes
<mvo> ok
<seb128> mvo, does dist-upgrader does some janitoring
<mvo> seb128: yes it does, but its only a subset of what the janitor is doing
<mvo> there is a certain overlap but in general u-m has a much better idea about obsolete stuff
<mvo> seb128: so we want to ensure that the u-m keeps its hands of pidgin?
<seb128> I'm not sure what pitti what to do exactly
<seb128> pitti, ^ can you clarify?
<seb128> if we don't want to migrate upgrading users it doesn't really make sense to clean it on upgrade, not sure when the janitor is used otherwise
<pitti> re
<pitti> seb128: python-apt> you could run a local version with LD_LIBRARY_PATH, like in the retracers?
<pitti> seb128: I don't want to auto-migrate people from pidgin to empathy
<pitti> I just want to have a place that tells you why you suddenly have two IMs, and pick the one you run/want
<mvo> just to clarify, this is not commited yet to computer-janitor, right?
<pitti> for karmic+1 we can re-visit whether it's then an appropriate time to move pidgin to universe and have update-manager do it's auto-removal, but we aren't there yet (as discussed)
<pitti> mvo: right
<mvo> I don't think there is a risk of u-m cleaning it if we do not want this
<pitti> mvo: pidgin will stay in main for karmic
<pitti> so u-m shouldn't propose cleanup
<mvo> ok
<mvo> that should be easy, a plugin for c-j that is just not part of u-m but only of c-j (u-m has only a subset of the plugins)
<mvo> has liw agreed on writing it already? should be pretty trivial to do
<seb128> pitti, well, python-apt ... new version would require a new libapt version too?
<seb128> I'm still unclear about this janitor thing
<seb128> I've the feeling that users go there and click on "clean" without reading details
<pitti> seb128: oh, I thought it just needs to match the installed libapt? or is it libapt which is h4x0red on rookery?
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> if so, you probably need both, yes
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> i started the libgdata MIR last night
<seb128> dear retracers, stop spamming me, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nice!
<chrisccoulson> not quite finished yet though
<robert_ancell> LP is dead :( Time for me to finish then :)
<seb128> edge timeout a lot
<seb128> you can use non edge
<pitti> seb128: it obviously shouldn't appear as "unused", even less so if you have a configuration for it, of even running
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i sent the dk-power crash bug upstream yesterday. it was slightly unclear to me where to send it, as there are only DeviceKit and DeviceKit-disks products on fd.o
<pitti> seb128: figuring out how the UI could look like is why I opened this bug report
<robert_ancell> I'm out of brain juice anyway, see you all tomorrow
<pitti> chrisccoulson: devicekit has a "power" component
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<seb128> pitti, should we try to be smart on configured sessions, ie users running it?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i figured that out in the end. it also has a "disks" component too. confusing ;)
<pitti> if janitor can do that, it would certainly be cool
<seb128> pitti, mvo: that's the python-apt crash on rookery
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/268441/
<seb128> "==9958==  Address 0x41E6010 is 0 bytes inside a block of size 16 free'd
<seb128> ==9958==    at 0x401D268: operator delete(void*) (vg_replace_malloc.c:246)
<seb128> ==9958==    by 0x44E58F2: std::string::_Rep::_M_destroy(std::allocator<char> const&) (in /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6.0.7)
<seb128> ==9958==    by 0x43D0972: Configuration::Lookup(Configuration::Item*, char const*, unsigned long, bool) (in /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6.so.3.51.0)
<seb128> "
<seb128> I guess that's a bug fixed for ages
<seb128> but the box still run a years old version
<pitti> seb128: macaroni.ubuntu.com is hardy; maybe just run it there?
<seb128> pitti, but how do I put the html online there?
<pitti> it has python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu7.5
<pitti> seb128: http://macaroni.ubuntu.com/~pitti/
<pitti> seb128: normal public_html/
<seb128> oh, I didn't know about that
<pitti> seb128: it's ddebs.ubuntu.com, too
<seb128> I though we had web hosting on rookery only
<pitti> seb128: you have to install the launchpad bits there, but I guess that's just a matter of scp'ing over the entire directory?
<seb128> right, will try that now
<seb128> I still blame IS for running a so old version on rookery ;-)
<seb128> pitti, Unable to open URL: http://www.gnome.org/~vuntz/tmp/versions/versions-2.28, (111, 'Connection refused')
<seb128> :-(
<pitti> ah, firewall..
<pitti> surprising that this worked from rookery
<seb128> mvo, is there a way to use a local apt_pkg.so rather than the system one?
<mvo> PYTHONPATH should do the trick
<mvo> setting PYTHONPATH I mean
<seb128> thanks
<mpt> seb128, yes, I meant moving the Store to the top level of the System menu
<mpt> (good morning btw:-)
<seb128> mpt, ok
<seb128> mvo, ok, that works but not enough for what I need
<seb128> the dapper python-apt doesn't support indexes in subdirs
<seb128> and newer distro versions want a new glibc
<seb128> enough time spent on that for today, I will keep running those locally
<mvo> mpt: the new css seems to act funny in some cases http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/tmp/Screenshot-Ubuntu Software Store-1.png
<mvo> seb128: let me finish the triage for software-store and I can try to help you
<seb128> mvo, don't bother, I doubt we will get it working there, should find a recent install to run it rather
<seb128> chrisccoulson, any idea about bug #412291? or the bugs with left hand not working
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412291 in gnome-settings-daemon "Trackpad and Mouse Odd on Dell Inspiron 1525n" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412291
<seb128> upstream seems to think it might be due to the migration setting patch we have
<mpt> mvo, don't copy URLs containing spaces from Chromium, it mangles them :-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yes, there is one commit recently in GIT that i can see which touches this plugin and might cause this issue
<chrisccoulson> i didn't have much time to debug it in detail, but that's next on my list when i've done this mir
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> do you want me to try to undo the commit?
<mpt> mvo, ok, remind me tomorrow and I'll fix it
<mpt> I really need to get back to other design work today
<mpt> mvo, separately, kwwii has sent me a bunch of application icons for the Store. Should I just stick them in a bug report?
<seb128> mvo, how is the initial software-store geometry determined?
<seb128> it has quite a margin on the right there
<chrisccoulson> i've not looked at anything to do with trackpads, but the bugs about left hand mouse not working might be due to http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=a5c3c61908662f50ece15a3e890a0a3b493f6799
<seb128> ie almost the space for an extra icon but not exactly
<seb128> which looks weird
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks, I will try that
<mvo> mpt: custom icons means they are different from the ones in the menu - is that what we want?
<chrisccoulson> seb128^^^ that's only 1 of 2 commits between 2.27.91 and 2.27.92 that actually touch any code
<mpt> mvo, I mean the icon for the Store itself
<mvo> mpt: aha, ok. sure, just put them in a bug or commit them into a branch
<mpt> seb128, it would be nice to increase it just a little so that all the departments are shown by default without scrolling
<seb128> right
<chrisccoulson> is it still acceptable to ask for packages to be removed from the archive after FF?
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<Laney> yeah I need to do some removals
<Laney> are they FFe worthy or?
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: busy but fine :) and you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, i'm good, but busy too - trying to juggle work, ubuntu and preparing for the new arrival
<chrisccoulson> the number of hours of sleep i get are decreasing quite a bit now!
<didrocks> I can imagine :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, new arrival?
<chrisccoulson> i have a daughter on the way in a few weeks;)
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, congrats!
<seb128> you should stop spending your nights on ubuntu ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks:)
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> chrisccoulson: welcome to the club :) (well it is a bit further for me since it is planned for january :) and I dont know yet for a boy/girl (tomorrow))
<huats> :)
<huats> hello seb128
<seb128> huats, aren't you supposed to do ubuntu training today?
<huats> seb128: nope
<huats> apache training on monday to wed
<seb128> ok, I misread what you wrote yesterday I think ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm trying to prepare myself for having little sleep though ;)
<seb128> ah ok
<huats> chrisccoulson: welcome to the club :) (well it is a bit further for me since it is planned for january :) and I dont know yet for a boy/girl (tomorrow))
<chrisccoulson> congrats huats!
<huats> :)
<huats> same to you !
<huats> :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not sure if that's a good move, maybe a good idea to get some extra sleep rather ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that's what friday afternoons are for now ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> that's what weekend are for too ;-)
<chrisccoulson> and i can sometimes shut my eyes at work too ;)
 * seb128 tends to lack sleep during the week and catch up on saturday and sunday
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good catch for the g-s-d commit
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that's what i end up doing too. i always have plans for the weekend, but then they go out of the window when i sleep in late on both mornings
<chrisccoulson> did reverting it work?
<chrisccoulson> i didn't look at it in any detail yet, so i'm not entirely sure what it does yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes it did
<seb128> +                if ((device_info[i].use == IsXPointer) ||
<seb128> I'm not sure what xinput property IsXPointer is
<chrisccoulson> excellent!
<seb128> $ xinput list-props "Logitech Optical USB Mouse" | grep -i point
<seb128> $
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too sure
<chrisccoulson> i don't know what issue the commit is trying to solve
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=6a3bedfcb9be30b883a145d7e4ce83fd9cbc3e25 might fix it:
<chrisccoulson> "If XInput is supported, don't switch the core pointer to left-handed, as it would cancel our other settings "
<seb128> trying
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, that fixes it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I will backport the change to karmic
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - excellent, thanks for testing!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks for pointing the git changes!
<tseliot> seb128, chrisccoulson: ah, so it was a but in g-s-d (bug 27724) and not in synaptics
<tseliot> s/but/bug/
<seb128> tseliot, wrong bug number?
<tseliot> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/27724
<chrisccoulson> tseliot - yes, it seems that issue was g-s-d
<tseliot> oh, I've just noticed this on launchpad: Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance very very soon.
<seb128> tseliot, oh thanks, closing
<seb128> tseliot, it displays that for hours there ..
<seb128> ...
<tseliot> :-/
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: good
<seb128> pitti, is gpm or devkitpower known to be busted when determining the battery charge level?
<cassidy> seb128: would be good to fix https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-salut/+bug/427262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427262 in telepathy-salut "Crash with mission-control 5.2.2" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> cassidy, thanks, I noticed the crash reports there but I was not sure what to do
<seb128> cassidy, do you know if somebody is going to upload that to debian?
<cassidy> seb128: I just released 0.3.10 (upstream) which should be packaged in Debian rsn
<seb128> cassidy, do you think 0.3.10 would be good to get in karmic?
<seb128> cassidy, it's not really late to get a new version but it needs to be interesting
<seb128> ie no point to do changes if they don't bring value
<cassidy> seb128: most of the changes are in tubes code (implement new interface) which are not used that much for now but would be cool to have
<pitti> seb128: not known to me anyway; it doesn't work for you?
<seb128> pitti, I was using my laptop on battery yesterday
<seb128> and gpm icon tooltip was saying ~1h of battery run
<seb128> then 2 minutes later the hardware orange light started blinking
<seb128> and a few second later gpm went "batter almost empty you should save work.."
<seb128> it did that twice in a week now
<seb128> I'm not sure how to debug
<pitti> seb128: could you please save /var/lib/DeviceKit-power/ ? it should have the history
<pitti> seb128: which one of those was right? the 1 hour?
<pitti> seb128: (you can check with LEDs and the button on the battery)
<pitti> seb128: I'm done with unbreaking the DVDs, I'll get to bug 403291 now, and then I'll try battery on my laptop
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403291 in gdm "Unable to change the default session for GDM" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403291
<seb128> pitti, the one hour was wrong since 2 minutes later the hardware led started to blink orange
<pitti> ah, so it was empty
<pitti> sorry, misread
<seb128> and gpm did update a few second later to say "saving your work"
<seb128> it just did skip the one hour gap in a few minutes
<seb128> and I was not building or anything
<pitti> meh, telepathy-salut keeps crashing today
<pitti> ah, seb128 just uploaded a fixed version
 * pitti hugs seb128
<Laney> oops
 * seb128 hugs pitti back
<Laney> I forgot to assign the tomboy upgrade bug to myself
<mpt> mvo, icons uploaded to bug 427279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427279 in software-store "Application icon is boring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427279
<seb128> mpt, mvo: looking at the gnome-panel changes, should we still list gnome-app-install in the applications menu?
<seb128> mac_v, mpt: any opinion on the workspace naming? GNOME names those "workspace" by default and we change to desk currently
<seb128> but the change introduce some bugs and inconsistency with the documentation
<seb128> I'm wondering if that's a delta worth having
<chrisccoulson> heh, there's already enough delta in our gnome-panel pacakge ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm looking at cleaning some ;-)
<mac_v> seb128 , mpt:  IMO , "workspace" is better than desk , since metacity also references them as "workspace" would be easier for users to recognize
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's drop the change if it's not required ;-)
<mpt> seb128, the Store is intended to replace gnome-app-install. But I think it would be reasonable to leave the gnome-app-install special positioning in gnome-panel, in case anyone decides they want to switch back while running 9.10.
<seb128> mpt, ok, thanks
<mpt> seb128, why did we change to "desk" in the first place?
<seb128> mpt, I think that's one of the changes sabdfl suggested for a cleaner desktop in dapper
<seb128> I think the rational was "it's easier to understand what a desk is"
<mpt> Ó©_Ó©
<mac_v> people have gotten more accustomed to "workspace" by now ;p
<mpt> It may be true that it's easier to understand what a desk is
<seb128> if you guys don't make a strong point for desk I'm going to go back to what upstream is doing
<seb128> that will fix bugs and make documentation consistent
<mpt> I don't really care tbh
<seb128> ok thanks
<mpt> I don't think it's a strong enough change to be worth breaking help pages etc
<seb128> right, that's what I think too
<seb128> especially that it creates bugs
<seb128> ie when adding extra desks they are named workspace right now
<seb128> I was pondering trying to fix that or just lower delta and go with what upstream do
<seb128> I will go with the upstream naming
<mac_v> yeah , ex: keyboard shortcuts ... we need to pick one and be consistent everywhere , but easier to *not* change this from the upstream version ;)
<mac_v> mpt , mvo: is the software store intended to only show 3 departments in 1 row? is it a spec or.. ?
<seb128> mac_v, bug #8949 ... should that be un-paperpercuted?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8949 in hundredpapercuts "Opening a deleted 'recent document' results in a new file." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8949
<mpt> mac_v, it's intended to show all the departments in the default window size without scrolling.
<seb128> mvo, pitti: any though about what to do with bug #422568?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422568 in gnome-panel "could not find glade file '/usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/clock.glade'" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422568
<seb128> the issue is the glade to gtkbuilder changes, they will break things until session restart
<seb128> should we try to workaround that? just say that distro upgrades need restart anyway? document it?
<mac_v> seb128: i think so too , but david had it confirmed and assigned , so i'v assigned it to him to invalidate it
<seb128> mac_v, ok, I will ping him when he's around
<pitti> seb128: hm, I don't understand that
<mvo> seb128: couldn't we load the glade (or reference it) early?
<pitti> seb128: if it's crashing and restarting, it should use the new glade-less code surely?
<mvo> seb128: so that even if it gets removed on disk, a refernce is still around?
<seb128> pitti, it's not crashing, it just displays an error saying it doesn't find the .glade
<mac_v> mpt: causes scrolling here > http://imagebin.ca/view/NhKL8qZ7.html
<seb128> when trying to open the run application dialog for example
<pitti> hm, it says "restarts over and over"
<seb128> that's another issue
<seb128> the title is the bug
<mac_v> mpt: thats with the latest updates , Software Store 0.2.2
<seb128> sorry I didn't read the description again
<seb128> it doesn't crash but displays the error when trying to open dialogs using glade
<mpt> mac_v, so mvo needs to make the window a liiiiiiitle bit wider by default :-)
<seb128> mvo, hum, that would mean changing the jaunty version now in a non trivial way?
<pitti> seb128: I wouldn't waste too much time on it, but if it's easy to do, maybe we can just make the panel exit if it detects this, so that it restarts properly?
<mac_v> mvo: yeah , pls see mpt's comment ^
<seb128> what we could so is ship the .glade files still but that's a workaround
<seb128> ok, so
<seb128> - do nothing and ask for session restart after dist-upgrade
<pitti> seb128: we would have to do this until karmic+1, though, which would be a burden
<seb128> - make gnome-panel exit
<seb128> - ship glades files in the new packages just for that
<mac_v> mvo: or do you want a bug filed for this >  http://imagebin.ca/view/NhKL8qZ7.html
<mvo> seb128: I guess
<pitti> seb128: (1) will happen pretty much automatically for jaunty upgrades, so it's good to have
<mvo> mpt: sure, I can make it wider
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: (2) as I said, only if it's a single-line patch which we can drop in karmic+2
<pitti> I don't personally like (3), do you?
<seb128> I guess I will put that at the bottom of my todolist and assume that dist-upgrade need restarts anyway
<seb128> pitti, I don't either
<seb128> I would be for (1)
<pitti> seb128: yes, if for nothign else, the reboot will be triggered for the new kernel
<mvo> is it just me or does the icon for .gz, zip files look a bit strange at first?
<seb128> mvo, it's just you
<seb128> (looking)
<mvo> :)
 * mvo hugs seb128
<seb128> mvo, it didn't change, it's still this sort of pack there
<seb128> or box
<seb128> what theme are you using?
<mvo> human-clearlooks I think
<mvo> seb128: oh, its just in the firefox download window
<mvo> seb128: "Downloads", nautilus shows a different one
<seb128> ah
<seb128> iz firefox bog
<mvo> ok
 * pitti -> lunch and some errands
<mac_v> mpt: mvo: the "installed" emblem is getting cut in the apps list , couldnt this be moved to the right > http://imagebin.ca/view/vLfBje.html , the right side is totally empty .... while the app description retains the emblem on the app icon itself?
<mvo> mac_v: size change commited
<mac_v> oh ,ok... hm... right side would be nice too ;) wont keep the window even more empty when the window size is increased
<mac_v> mpt: your thoughts on moving the emblem to the right?
<mpt> mac_v, it should be in the same place and size, relative to the application icon, wherever it appears
<mpt> mac_v, so it just needs to be raised a couple of pixels (and possibly shrunken a bit) in that list
<mpt> mac_v, also, why is "Calculator" showing up in that list without the emblem? Is it installed (in which case it should have the emblem), or not installed (in which case it shouldn't be there at all)?
<mac_v> mpt: hm... ok , but the right side emptiness is a bit off to me  ;)
 * mac_v checks
<mpt> mac_v, in future maybe we'll have a "Date Installed" column there
<mac_v> oh , thats nice \o/
<mpt> thanks mvo
<mac_v> mpt: i think the calculator is due to jaunty reading or something... not sure , i dual boot jaunty and karmic , so that maybe causing this
<mac_v> maybe due to the jaunty repo i have or... meh ;p
<mac_v> mpt: lol! the "date installed" is a new idea ;p
<mac_v> seb128: the indicator , why is it in the startup list? why not remove it?
<mac_v> indicator-applet*
<seb128> mac_v, because things started by the session are listed
<seb128> there is no way to have it run and not listed right now
<seb128> and that would also mean users can't stop it from running if they want
<seb128> the whole way we deal with config migrations after upgrade sort of sucks
<seb128> we need to work on better tools for that
<mac_v> but that doesnt stop the applet from running , i think i'm the one who confused you about it
<seb128> no, the code is a migration script
<mac_v> cant the applet install the icon itself , like how other panels applets do ?
<seb128> it adds the applet to your gnome-panel bar
<seb128> no, applets can't add themself this way
<mac_v> hrm...
<seb128> the gnome-panel default configuration is a static description
<mac_v> ok
<seb128> we update it to be what we want
<seb128> but your user configuration is user datas
<seb128> and we can't easily change those in an automatic way
<mac_v> suggesting a better description , for the i-a
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> I'm doing changes right now
<seb128> I will upload your suggestion if you do one
<mac_v> seb128: "Adds the applet to the panel on first run" ? how does that sound?
<mac_v> first boot?
<seb128> still confusing
<mac_v> hmm..
<seb128> let me think
<seb128> something around those lines I would say
<seb128>  
<seb128> "adds indicator-applet to existing configurations after upgrade"
<seb128> oh, indicator-applet is already in the title right?
<mac_v> doesnt it add to fresh installs too?
<seb128> "update existing configuration to add the applet"?
<seb128> no
<seb128> fresh install get the stock ubuntu profile which has the applet
<seb128> the code is only there to tweak user configs for upgraders
<seb128> ie for people who installed ubuntu before the applet existed
<mac_v> yeah i checked it after you mentioned :)
<mac_v> BTW , the code should remove itself too ;p
<seb128> it can't
<seb128> it's system installed
<seb128> and it might be used for other users
<seb128> ideally we would have it in the user session only yes
<seb128> not sure how feasible that would be to make update-manager add things to .autostart
<mac_v> its a redundant in the startup list  , its a bit misleading TBH
<seb128> mac_v, it clearly sucks and should not be there but run once and go away
<seb128> it's just not trivial to do
<mac_v> we need an "upgrade manager"as you said :)
<mac_v> or tool
<seb128> yes
<seb128> we know that ;-)
<seb128> but we have only one mvo
<seb128> and he has too much to do already
<seb128> so we do with what we have
<mac_v> we clone him \o/
<mac_v> seb128: "update existing configuration to add the applet" , this is a bit confusing too
<seb128> "sucking code which should not be there"? ;-)
<mac_v> great +1
<mac_v> ;p
<mac_v> "Adds the applet to the main panel for users who upgrade from existing Ubuntu editions" , but its a bit too long :(
<mac_v> mpt: ^ pls simplify
<mac_v> s/existing/older
<seb128> "Tweak upgraded configuration to match new ones"?
<seb128> "Tweak upgraded configurations to match new ones"?
<seb128> "Tweak upgraded configurations to match new ones (one time runner)"?
<mac_v> hrm "Tweak" ? ;p
<seb128> or whatever you english speakers use ;-)
<seb128> I'm french what do I know ;-)
<seb128> "Change"?
<mac_v> seb128: pls see comment >https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/146918/comments/48
<mac_v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/146918/comments/48
<seb128> right
<mac_v> seb128: "Updates the old panel configuration to include the applet" ?
<seb128> that description would match if that was the applet in the session
<seb128> but it's the script adding it to existing configs only
<mac_v> or "Updates old panel configurations to include the applet"
<mac_v> hrm :( , i think we dont need to get too technical ;p
<seb128> "Updates existing configurations to have an indicator"?
<seb128> bah
<mac_v> seb128:  "Updates existing configurations to have the applet"
<seb128> let me think for a bit
<seb128> I'm fine with this one otherwise
<seb128> it's better than what we have now ;-)
<mac_v> i-a , indicator doesnt need to be mentioned
<mac_v> seb128: yeah
<mac_v> seb128: oops ... "to have" is not correct
<mac_v>  "Updates existing configurations to add the applet" ?
<seb128> and maybe changing the title to "Indicator Applet Installer"?
<mac_v> "installer" is not right either , hmm... so we change that too..?
<seb128> mac_v, I will try to think to a way to have it not be listed there ;-)
<mac_v> \o/ thats better
<seb128> mac_v, btw I think djsiegel wanted to drop the separator next to fusa in the stock config
<seb128> I'm not sure now, do you know about that?
<seb128> I would like to do the change in the same upload if that was the case
<mac_v> yeah... that separator really doesnt belong there , since now we have an icon "status" from indicator-session
<mvo> seb128: sorry I was on the phone - what is needed here? another update-notifier hook?
<seb128> mvo, still the same "how do we deal with changes to user configs on upgrade"
<seb128> mvo, I will register a spec for that in karmic +1
<mvo> seb128: sounds good, thanks!
<seb128> mvo, you're welcome ;-)
<Laney> Adds the applet to existing configurations
<asac> i X hanging on intel chipset a big thing atm?
<asac> or am i the only one who cannot even use his laptop ;)
 * asac disables compiz
<seb128> asac, when does it hang?
<seb128> I've no issue there on i965
<asac> all the time ... related to any compiz effect i guess. i usually only use alt-tab (because i only use keyboard)
<asac> just doing that hangs it
<asac> and compiz loops 100% on two CPUs
<asac> i just found out
<asac> i even upgraded to edgers now .. to check if that helps. but it didnt :/
<seb128> asac, oh, that
<seb128> asac, it should be fixed in current linux
<seb128> bug #419264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419264 in linux "Uses 100% CPU with latest mesa/libdrm update" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419264
<seb128> I forgot about it because I'm running a fixed version for a week now
<asac> huh?
<asac> i updated just a few days ago to check if its fixed
<asac> i think my bug is different then
<asac> what is current linux?
<seb128> I was running ogasawara's test deb
<asac> odd i am still running -9 ... not sure whats going on
<asac> i will try
<asac> ah that explains it
<seb128> and it's fixed in karmic now
<seb128> at least she closed the bug
<asac> ok i am running an upgrade atm. will check after rebooit
<seb128> it was freezing on every alt-tab cycle there too
<asac> nice
<asac> feels like it then
 * asac happy
<mac_v> mpt: mvo: bug 427279 , if not known already... the icons have exec bits , so they need to be removed before uploading...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427279 in software-store "Application icon is boring" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427279
<mvo> mac_v: thanks for noticing that
<pitti> kenvandine: wasn't there work to split out couchdb-bin? I now have "couchdb" installed, which starts a system instance
<pitti> which eats memory and boot time for no reason
<kenvandine> pitti, statik is working on that
<kenvandine> well splitting out the initscript
<kenvandine> pitti, i think the only thing we want split out is the initscript, right?
<kenvandine>  /usr/bin/couchdb needs to be there for desktopcouch
<kenvandine> we just don't want the service installed
<kenvandine> pitti, the suck is that it runs xulrunner at start to determine the xul version
<kenvandine> adds like 3s to boot
<pitti> eww
<pitti> kenvandine: do you know what /usr/share/couchdb/www/ is?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> i bet that is the futon web ui files
<pitti> we probably don't need them either?
<kenvandine> yes we do
<pitti> /var/lib/couchdb/0.10.0~svn809550
<pitti> uh, what is that
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> statik: ^^
<pitti> right, so at least the init script needs to move
<kenvandine> it is part of the package
<kenvandine> so not created at run time
<pitti> or, rather, everything except the init script should move to -bin
<statik> ohai
<kenvandine> i was thinking couchdb-server
<kenvandine> for the initscript
<kenvandine> for people that want to run it as a server
<statik> while we're moving stuff around, i have a bug about a normal user running /usr/bin/couchdb, and that fails due to permissions. I was thinking to move that to /usr/sbin instead
<pitti> if we rename "couchdb" and make it behave differently, then you have to fix all reverse dependencies to couchdb (and in Debian, too)
<statik> i can commit the changes to the debian package
<kenvandine> pitti, good point
<pitti> it's not that many, though
<kenvandine> statik: you would need to make sure nothing calls /usr/bin/couchdb
<kenvandine> pitti, i do think couchdb-server would be cleaner...
<kenvandine> how many is not that many?
<kenvandine> damn my internet connection...
<statik> looks like only chef
<kenvandine> ever since my cable modem went down over night... some IPs i just can't connect to
<kenvandine> like us.archive.ubuntu.com!
 * kenvandine thinks he is gonna have to call them
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine> great use of gwibber :)
<rickspencer3> hi kenvandine
<rickspencer3> heh
<seb128> hello rickspencer3
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> the key thing is I wanted to get some sample code out asap
<rickspencer3> hi seb128 , hi didrocks
<pitti> kenvandine: apt-cache rdepends couchdb
<pitti>   chef-server-slice
<pitti>   chef-server
<pitti>   bindwood
<pitti>   python-couchdb
<pitti>   desktopcouch
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah just chef
<statik> pitti, yep out of that list only chef might care to have couchdb-server. the other packages don't want it
<kenvandine> the other stuff doesn't need the service
<kenvandine> damn... i can get to archive.ubuntu.com
 * kenvandine gets the phone to yell at the cable company
<rickspencer3> hi davidbarth
<chrisccoulson> does anyone have any opinion on whether touchpad clicking should be enabled or disabled by default? (it's disabled currently)
<pitti> kenvandine: do you have some minutes today that we can finally sort out bug 388898 and get the upnp stuff?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388898 in papyon "[MIR] empathy dependencies" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388898
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah i can
<pitti> kenvandine: shall I just start a local/PPA build of farsight, or did you try already?
<kenvandine> let me get the dx releases sorted out a bit
<kenvandine> i tried
<kenvandine> it didn't work
<seb128> asac, bug #375637 sounds like a firefox bug, it should not be messing with those gconf keys
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375637 in firefox-3.5 "Uninstalling Firefox 3.5 does not remove all gconf entries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375637
<kenvandine> it is on my list today... wanted to talk to the upstream guys
<kenvandine> pitti, with upnp stuff it actually fails faster :)
<pitti> :-(
<pitti> kenvandine, seb128: any thoughts about the final call about whether or not to use t-butterfly?
<seb128> +1 to use it from me
<asac> seb128: well.
<asac> seb128: i dont think this is only about ftp
<asac> http/https
<seb128> the msn import doesn't work without it for example
<asac> if you go to preferred applications ... select firefox
<asac> and remove firefox package
<asac> i dont think firefox package should be responsible to invalidate non existing commands
<kenvandine> pitti,+1 from me
<asac> rather like what i wrote in comment
<pitti> kenvandine, seb128: ok, thanks; is that just "install and it works"? then I can deal with the dependency/seed changes and MIR stuff
<asac> seb128: so right solution is gnome-settings-daemon to check if the selected commands are still valid and otherwise either reset to "default" or even better maintain a list of last working one and try them until there is a valid command
<kenvandine> pitti, thx!
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<kenvandine> pitti, i will talk to upstream about the upnp stuff later today
<pitti> kenvandine: great
<kenvandine> i really want that to work
<seb128> asac, yet another code checking things at every login for no use 99.9% of the time :-(
<kenvandine> damn... i can't get to bzr either!
<seb128> asac, we need uninstall hooks ;-)
<seb128> asac, duplicate bug #217296 in any case then
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217296 in gnome-settings-daemon "Uninstalling default browser doesn't fall back to another" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217296
<asac> yes. i still think that its one of those polishing things that needs to be done
<asac> to provide a great user experience
<asac> we cannot just say: dont check corner cases if it consumes startup time ;)
<asac> hooks would work. but it should even work if user sets it to something not packaged
<seb128> upstream closed the bug by then, see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=545126
<ubottu> Gnome bug 545126 in general "Uninstalling default browser doesn't fall back to another" [Enhancement,Resolved: wontfix]
<seb128> asac, I would rather display a "your default software is incorrectly set"
<seb128> "do you want to change it now?"
<seb128> and open the capplet if clicking on configure
<asac> yes thats also an option
<seb128> that would avoid complex update logic
<seb128> and to know what to select next
<seb128> just hack the error dialog to open the capplet
<asac> i think on startup: check if there is something fishy
<asac> otherwise open the preferred application dialog with warning markers next to the entries that are broken
<asac> does that sounds better?
<seb128> I'm not sure what the startup checks win us
<seb128> it's extra work at every login for a thing which is likely never going to break
<asac> its a core desktop feature to have preferred applications
<seb128> and if it does break you can easily fix it when you get the error which suggests a way to fix it
<asac> the argument above applies imo
<asac> seb128: well. there is no way to unify that behaviour across applications if you say it shoud happen on click
<seb128> it does
<asac> there is no common lib in gtk or something that wraps this?=
<seb128> the error comes from the library used
<asac> what library is that
<seb128> I need to check in the modern world
<asac> i dont think there is a unified lib
<seb128> it used to be libgnome and gnome-vfs
<asac> if there is then yes
<chrisccoulson> gnome-open is using gio
<seb128> well, apps don't call gnome-open
<chrisccoulson> (i think)
<seb128> they use a g_* function
<seb128> but the preferred browser is a gconf key
<asac> yes
<seb128> so it's not glib itself, could be gvfs though
<asac> i can tell you that in the past apps queried for mime-type handlers
<asac> and did all the rest of the business on their own
<asac> mime-type + scheme handlers that is
<seb128> that's orthogonal to the preferred application thing
<asac> i dont understand
<asac> lets summarize:
<asac> you say you want to modify the lib (that we dont know) used by almost allmost all apps to auto trigger this?
<asac> or are you proposing something different?
<asac> the options i see are:
<asac> a) on startup do the checks and open preferred applications so user can fix it
<pitti> hm, sensible-web-browser might actually make sense/
<pitti> ?
<asac> b) on demand (when any app wants to open a preferrred app) that check is done
<asac> and if it fails the same behaviour as a) ... maybe with a warning dialo
<asac> pitti: then preferred applications needs to tweak sensible browser
<pitti> x-www-browser?
<seb128> pitti, it's not user friendly, or we need to patch the code to display what browser that's actually is and display an icon
<asac> same thing.
<pitti> asac: they already do anyway?
<pitti> hm
<asac> maybe. but in the preferred UI you set a command
<asac> also you dont know up-front all the protocols that might be in gconf
<asac> so we dont have a wrapper script for all
<seb128> asac, I don't like the on startup thing
<seb128> I don't like things auto-opening without actions
<asac> seb128: i know. i just summarized it
<seb128> I need to look how it works now
<seb128> but apps use to call gnome-open basically
<seb128> or whatever libgnome api that was
<asac> sensible-browser we have ... but we dont have sensible-ftp ... or sensible-irc or whatever scheme there might exist
<seb128> I think there is an api to call the prefered browser too nowadays
<seb128> I think the right place for the change would be in the error handler for that call
<seb128> ie the one which displays the error
<asac> find the call
<asac> i dont know about a common call that has a common error handler
<seb128> I will have a look later, I'm trying to update gtk now and to patch gnome-panel to fix an issue
<asac> sure
<asac> not urgent
<seb128> well
<seb128> what do you think displays the error when you click on a url and the software is not set?
<asac> the application
<asac> that tries to open it
 * seb128 tries
<seb128> http//www.ubuntu.com
<asac> apps in princpal just get the command
<asac> and then run that
<asac> thats my current understanding
<asac> some apps might always run sensible/www-browser
<chrisccoulson> gvfs implements a gio module that does the lookup from gconf then (gconf/gapplookupgconf.c in gvfs), although you probably already figured that out
<chrisccoulson> perhaps gvfs could be made a bit more clever to update broken entries when you use them rather than just returning an error
<chrisccoulson> and rather than having to check for them at the start of every session
<asac> thats the general idea we are discussing, yes.
<seb128> hum ok
<seb128> so you might be right
<seb128> there might be an api to call the default browser and the calling software deals with errors
<chrisccoulson> if the default application is not installed on the system then, how would you determine what other suitable applications are installed to handle that particular URI scheme?
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't seem to be quite as clever as the way mime types are handled
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, papyon and butterfly MIRs written, approved, and I'm uploading empathy with butterfly recommends re-added; that shold do it
<seb128> djsiegel, hey
<seb128> djsiegel, did you suggest dropping the separator next to fusa in gnome-panel?
<djsiegel> seb128: yes
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> uploading that now
<djsiegel> :)
 * djsiegel kisses seb
<kenvandine> pitti, thx
<seb128> we usually do hugging around ;-)
 * didrocks is wondering about pam stuff
<didrocks> in common-account, account requisite                       pam_deny.so is before "account required                        pam_permit.so"
<didrocks> so, we can never get to pam_permit.so, no (as requisite is as required, but just fail immediately if execution failed)
<didrocks> ?
<mvo> seb128: weeh, sweet - thanks for dealing with #426209 :)
 * mvo hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> mpt: I noticed you added "date installed" - do you think it should list "date-installed" and "date-last-updated" ? or only the first install? or only the latest update?
<mvo> mpt: I know this is for later :)
<mvo> I like the idea
<mpt> mvo, "date installed" would be the most relevant. I don't really know if the others would be useful at all.
 * mvo nods
<mpt> mvo, Windows XP and later tell you whether you have used an installed program "Never"/"Rarely"/"Occasionally"/"Frequently"/etc. Is there anything in Ubuntu collecting that kind of data?
<dobey> james_w: ping
<mvo> mpt: popcon is doing something similiar, we could try that
<james_w> hey dobey
<mvo> mpt: we need to add a bit more logic to ensure that dependencies are properly handled
<mvo> mpt: (unless you want it only for app, not for packages)
<dobey> james_w: hey... bug #426442 <- do i need to do anything special (make a branch of the source pkg branch, make a debdiff, etc...) to get this in asap?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426442 in python-oauth "OAuthRequest.from_consumer_and_token creates invalid parameters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426442
<mvo> seb128: is there anything that software-store needs to to in the desktop file to make the menu appearance right? or is that all done with the gnome-panel patch?
<james_w> are the sponsors subscribed?
<pitti> asac: yay, current langpacks work with ffox 3.5 now, thanks!
<pitti> ArneGoetje: ^
<dobey> ah, doesn'tlook like it
<seb128> mvo, EPARSEQUESTION
<pitti> asac: they still have the 3.0 translations, though
<seb128> mvo, what do you call appearance?
<dobey> james_w: now they are
<mvo> seb128: sorry, let me try again - for the gnome-panel change that puts software-store to its new place - is that only needed in gnome-panel? or do I have to change anything in software-store to make it work too?
<james_w> dobey: ok, then getting it in faster than that is a case of asking someone
 * mvo hopes that was better
<dobey> james_w: ok
<asac> pitti: what do you mean?
<seb128> mvo, it was, I'm looking if you need to change something to make it not listed in normal categories
<asac> (2 minutes before i leave)
<seb128> mvo, the gnome-panel change is enough to have it directly in the system menu
<pitti> asac: the previous langpacks didn't work with 3.5; the ones that I just built on rookery do now
<pitti> asac: but now the langpacks contain both 3.0 and 3.5 translations
<mvo> seb128: sweet, many thanks. I have not updated the panel yet, this is why I ask
<pitti> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-de@firefox-3.0.ubuntu.com/install.rdf
<pitti> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-de@firefox-3.5.ubuntu.com/install.rdf
<pitti> asac: it doesn't exactly break anything, I just wanted to make sure that this is deliberate
<asac> pitti: yes
<asac> thats the current way
 * pitti uploads the lot and makes the buildds glow
<dobey> james_w: one day i'll just be able to do such things myself :)
<asac> hehe
<mpt> mvo, seb128, just to be clear, it's after "Administration" but before the separator, right?
<dpm> asac: pitti, unless there is a technical reason, I could deactivate the "Include in language packs" checkbox in LP for FF3.0, if you like
<seb128> mpt, yes, what you wrote in the bug
<dpm> in karmic, that is
<mpt> seb128, ok, thanks, just checking :-)
<asac> dpm: for now please not
<dpm> ok
<seb128> mvo, it's listed in system, admin too, you will need to tweak the desktop to avoid that
<asac> dpm: we need those  exports so we can reimport lanagues that were already partly translated in 3.0 to 3.5
<asac> arne probablyl did that but for now i want to keep that in case something went wrong
<dpm> asac: ah, ok. Thanks for the clarification
<seb128> mvo, you can add NoDisplay-true
<seb128> =true
<pitti> asac: could you please clean rookery:/tmp/xpitranslations* ? rookery is running low on space, and I can't do anything any more
<mvo> seb128: thanks, commited
<pitti> asac: oh, and /tmp/po2xpi*, too
<pitti> seb128, mvo: could you please rm -rf rookery:/tmp/tmp* ?
<seb128> pitti, done
<pitti> seb128: merci
<asac> pitti: doing that now ... but out
<asac> its runinng a screen
<pitti> asac: thanks
<pitti> meh, still 97%
<mvo> done
 * pitti hugs asac and movo
<pitti> and mvo, too
<pitti> mvo:
<pitti> drwxr-xr-x 6 changelogs changelogs 4096 Feb 14  2005 /srv/changelogs.ubuntu.com/www/changelogs/pool.x
<pitti> mvo: do you think this could go?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: did you happen to start the langpack upload?
<ArneGoetje> pitti: yep
<pitti> ArneGoetje: does it work?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: rookery is runing out of space, and it's likely that it'll fail in the middle
<pitti> that's why I cancelled mine
<ArneGoetje> pitti: oh...
<pitti> or it just failed because it got a race condition with your's
<ArneGoetje> pitti: so far still running
<pitti> ok, goo
<pitti> d
<pitti> well, at a load of 50 it will take a while..
<pitti> ArneGoetje: I'm that --><-- close to removing the intrepid tree, since we probably won't ever do an update for it any more..
<pitti> it's easy enough to restore, if we should ever need them
<ArneGoetje> pitti: you mean the chance that any user still runs intrepid is very slim?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: no, there will be plenty; but users who run intrepid AND are ubuntu translators AND give us feedback are very scarce
<ArneGoetje> pitti: heh... yeah
<pitti> we have trouble enough verifying the jaunty updates, after all
<ArneGoetje> pitti: right
<pitti> ArneGoetje: heck, I just rm -r it; as I said, we can always dpkg-source -x it again from /srv/archive.ubuntu.com
<pitti> and we're desperate for space
<ArneGoetje> pitti: ok, go
<pitti> ArneGoetje: I disabled the cronjob, too
<ArneGoetje> pitti: ok.
<pitti> ArneGoetje: speaking of which, shouldn't we enable jaunty cronjob at least?
<pitti> and hardy as well?
<pitti> and karmic after this upload?
<ArneGoetje> pitti: while you are at it... rm -r langpack-o-matic/temp
<rugby471> hello
<mvo> pitti: yes, that can go
<pitti> ooh, good fodder ^
<rugby471> mvo: did you check my branch yet?
<ArneGoetje> pitti: yes, we can do that. The last jaunty upload went fine. So it should be safe to enable them again
<mvo> rugby471: not yet, give me a sec
<pitti> mvo: would you mind doing it? -EPERM for me
<mvo> rugby471: I get some conflicts, could you please merge and see what of those are valid and which are not?
<rugby471> mvo: np
<pitti> ArneGoetje: all enabled again
<rugby471> sure (merge from trunk?)
<rugby471> mvo: ^
<mvo> rugby471: yes please :)
<rugby471> mvo: kl, and have you looked a the update-manager branch yet? sorry to be such a nag :-(
<rugby471> a > at
<mac_v> seb128: any luck with removing i-a from the startup list?
<seb128> mac_v, no, it's low priority on my list, I've been busy with other changes
<mac_v> sure , its a def low , ;)
<mac_v> i'll comment about that on the bug
<mvo> rugby471: not yet, but I will, I got a big pile of stuff that I need to look at, I wanted to finish as much software-store as possible for the freeze
<rugby471> mvo: sure
<mvo> pitti: the rm is running
<pitti> mvo: danke
<rugby471> mvo: ok I have merged with trunk
<rugby471> mvo: the latest rev in my branch is merge with my changes
<rugby471> it changes scrollbar policy in the viewswitcher
<rugby471> and the icon size in the pending view
<rugby471> mvo: ^ I am saying this here as for some reason my commit message is mucked up :-)
<mvo> rugby471: hm, something is odd, when I merge it I get loads of conflicts (e.g. all po/ files conflict)
<rugby471> damn it
<rugby471> let me try again
<mvo> sure, no problem :)
<c_korn> eh, fully-patched, fresh installation of karmic misses some icons: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/24329/screenshot_001_1h92Zq.png
<mac_v> c_korn: that was a purposeful move :(
<c_korn> a move ? there were also icons in the applications menu missing. but after an update they are there again. so the move is not finished yet ?
<seb128> vuntz, should preferences and administrations menus have icons?
<seb128> c_korn, they changed mind on the categories
<mac_v> seb128: c_korn: mpt suggested that the applications menu icons need to be present but not the system menu
<seb128> ok
<c_korn> so they are following ?
<mac_v> yup :(
<rugby471> mvo: ok it should work now, I had to start my branch again though :-)
<mac_v> c_korn: if you want the icons just turn them on from the appearances prefs
<c_korn> mac_v: oh, there they are. thanks.
<mac_v> mpt: is the padding needed for the system menu? cant we do without the padding? so that the missing icons dont seem like a bug?
<mac_v> vuntz: ^ ?
<mpt> mac_v, all menus are indented that much, whether they have icons or not, for the sake of those items that have check marks or radio marks.
<mpt> mac_v, eventually I think items with icons should be indented so that the icons of items that have them line up with the text of items that don't, but that's something to consider later once people are used to mostly-icon-less menus.
<mac_v> yeah , that i know but it seems unnecessary to have the padding for the menus which have no intent of showing the icons
<mvo> rugby471: thanks, I need to clarify with mpt if the pendingview should have icon size 24 or 32, I don't mind either way
<mac_v> alteast by default
<mpt> (And so that items with icons can themselves be boolean/radio items, which is currently impossible in GTK.)
<mvo> rugby471: thanks for the other fixes (and sorry that your name was missing in the help page if you contributed to that :(
<mac_v> mpt: hmm.. eventually that would be nice :)
<c_korn> wait, icon-less menus ? is this going to be the future ?
<pitti> kenvandine: FYI, doing the evo-couchdb 0.3.0 packaging and bzrification ATM
<seb128> pitti, wasn't that waiting for sponsoring?
<mac_v> c_korn: lol ... where have you been? ;p > Bug #407621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<pitti> seb128: right (that's what I'm doing ATM)
<seb128> pitti, ah ok, good
<pitti> seb128: but there's no branch/package for 0.3.0
<mpt> c_korn, icons only for items that represent the sort of object that can easily appear/disappear in the menu. E.g. applications, categories, files, folders, disks, etc.
<seb128> pitti, it's blocked on couchdb-glib though
<pitti> seb128: right, was just going to say
<seb128> pitti, the update didn't have a shlibs updated so I sent it back to incomplete
<pitti> but evo-couchdb is released upstream, so I suppose couchdb-glib is as well? (didn't check yet)
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti, btw does os have a standing exception?
<pitti> seb128: no
<pitti> seb128: but evo-couchdb is just three bug fixes
<seb128> because couchdb-glib was not a bug fix version
<pitti> seb128: but I can commit evo-couchdb to bzr at lelast
<seb128> I was not sure if they need a ffe
<mac_v> mpt: i think you'v ticked off , number one of this ;) > http://lifehacker.com/5355900/five-features-we-want-to-see-in-ubuntu
<mac_v> s/ticked/checked
<mpt> mac_v, give us another year, then yes. :-)
<mac_v> ;p
<mpt> Then we'll have the ratings, reviews, user-submitted descriptions, etc
<mac_v> yeah , that would be nice :)
<mac_v> mpt: BTW , why is this list using small font?
<mac_v> oh that was my default nevermind
<mpt> And a decent database of keywords of equivalents etc.
<mpt> That's an excellent article.
<rugby471> mpt, mvo, mac_v: I read that early this morning (as I subscribe to Lifehacker) and had to do a double-take :-)
<rugby471> mvo: np about the credits :-) thanks for merging the branch
<rugby471|badmint> see ya for an hour
<rugby471|badmint> :-)
<mac_v> rugby471|badmint: lol , bad mint ;p
<mvo> mpt: did you respond to the icon size question for the pending view? should it be 24px or 32px by default? (sorry if I missed the answer)
<mpt> mvo, "The items should be displayed similar to a package list view..." -- so it should use the same size icons as (for example) the list on the department screen does
<mvo> thanks mpt, that would be 24px then
<seb128> pitti, *shrug*, I did let the couchdb-glib to update as a learning tasks for shlibs updates ;-)
<seb128> oh, you add a .symbols
<pitti> seb128: well, we are the packages, they are the upstreams
<pitti> seb128: yes, I usually prefer symbols, since it reminds me when it changes instead of silently breaking dependencies
<seb128> pitti, well, the bug was a sponsoring request, not a request to update, but right
<pitti> I'm just too good for this world :)
<seb128> pitti, I sort of dislike those, need to build twice which is annoying
<pitti> seb128: to get the changes?
<seb128> one to get the error
<pitti> well, you can run dpkg-gensymbols manually
<seb128> thing you need to resume at least a debuild binary
<seb128> or rebuild
<seb128> well, you need the libs built for that
<pitti> sure
<seb128> and it made builds so slow
<pitti> build, update symbols, clean
<seb128> but that's sort of orthogonal
<pitti> seb128: you don't really need to rebuild twice, but I do it to verify the changes if I edited the patch (e. g. added (optional))
<pitti> seb128: I use this for these cases:
<pitti> alias dreb='debuild -us -uc -nc'
<pitti> handy if you just change the packaging
<seb128> right, I do it too
<seb128> takes ages for some packages
<pitti> or, the bzr bd counterpart:
<pitti> alias bdreb='bzr bd --reuse -- -us -uc -nc -b'
<seb128> I should get such aliases ;-)
<pitti> seb128: you might be better than me, but I keep forgetting to update shlibs files :/
<mac_v> mpt: why was rugby's idea of "sliding doors" scrapped. ?
<mac_v> for the departments
<mpt> mac_v, it wasn't scrapped, it just wasn't finished
 * pitti untangles gnome-games split now
<mac_v> mpt: oh...ok
<pitti> rebuilding _that_ again takes long ...
<mpt> mac_v, and afaik it would have required using a WebKit view for the department lists too, which we don't really want to do
<seb128> pitti, I've a diff-symbol script I run after builds ;-)
<seb128> pitti, yeah, gnome-games split!
<mac_v> mpt: hrm.. :( , but it was a nice  idea ;p , maybe we need some other way to do it :)
<pitti> seb128: (was missing C/R gnome-games-data, but I think it will work now)
<mpt> mac_v, yes, Clutter probably
<mac_v> \o/
<mpt> didrocks is awesome, he'll find a way :-)
<pitti> seb128: I see you are busy with sponsoring, too :)
<seb128> pitti, indeed ;-)
<didrocks> mpt: thanks :) Well, it's kinda difficult to mix webkit and clutter, but I still can have a look (next week, probably, even if we can't still include clutter into karmic as I'm using a highely experimental branch :))
<chrisccoulson> yesss! only 4 more hours of work left until the weekend!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, took the Friday off?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no, i only work for 4 hours on a friday ;)
<chrisccoulson> i finish at lunchtime
<seb128> chrisccoulson, see how it is at canonical ;-)
<seb128> you say "only 4 hours left" a 8pm and people think "oh you are on vac tomorrow"
<seb128> ie, it's normal to work 4 hours after 8pm ;-)
<didrocks> :-)
<seb128> that said, it's dinner time!
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, i'd never be at work at 8pm!
 * didrocks remembers of an interview where someone left at 7PM and the manager said "oh, you took your afternoon off?" :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - that's quite bad ;)
<chrisccoulson> i did some long hours in my first job, but i don't do any extra hours in my current job because they don't pay me for it ;)
<chrisccoulson> and it's not interesting enough to be hanging around at 8pm;)
<chrisccoulson> right, time to finish off the MIR for libgdata
<pitti> ok, 'nuff sponsoring for today; good night everyone!
<chrisccoulson> good night pitti
<pitti> chrisccoulson: enjoy your short work day tomorrow :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks:)
<chrisccoulson> it means i have more time to spend on here ;)
<didrocks> pitti: python-distutils-extra only suggests devscripts, which makes fail Quickly ubuntu-project share and release command calling python-mkdebian which uses debchanges (Quickly only dep on dpkg-dev). So, how to handle it gracefully? Adding depends on Quickly ubuntu-project even if I don't directly need it? :/
<seb128> maxb, you like tap clicking really?
<maxb> Yes. I consider it part of the basic functionality that I expect in any laptop touchpad I may come across
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> I never managed to use a touchpad with that on
<seb128> I keep clicking randomly while trying to scroll
<maxb> huh. I've never had that problem
<seb128> or while moving the pointer
<seb128> not to mention clicking by mistake while typing
<seb128> but there is an option for that now
 * kenvandine keeps buying think pads to avoid the touchpad
<Amaranth> seb128: I think that may be a problem with the xorg driver because I never have that issue with OS X
<Amaranth> It's too sensitive or something
<seb128> or you know what pressure to use or something
<seb128> or it depends of the hardware
<seb128> mac_v, hey, do you have any opinion on bug #388303?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388303 in eog "Eye of Gnome should have Image Collection enabled by default" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388303
<mac_v> seb128: i'v noticed that bug , but have left it untouched because it feels like unnecessary duplication/complication... we already have fspot with collection and a bunch of nice new features , not sure why EOG needs a collection!
<mac_v> the user wants to use EOG like fspot , i would say that would be good idea , pre-fspot's recent development but now it seems unnecessary
<mac_v> seb128: are you interested in fixing that? i'm thinking of invalidating the papercut , or ....?
<seb128> mac_v, I'm interested by getting it off the sponsoring queue
<seb128> either by uploading the change or saying that need discussion
<mac_v> i'd say we need a discussion ...
<seb128> ok, same here
<seb128> let me unsubscribe the sponsors meanwhile
<mac_v> seb128: could you also change the EOG status to "triaged" ?
<seb128> mac_v, no
<seb128> we use triaged when upstream bugs are sent upstream
<seb128> we = desktop team
<seb128> I did set confirmed
<mac_v> oh , so "in progress" is correct?
 * mac_v rechecks
<seb128> I just did the change
<mac_v> hrm... lp  is slow ;p had it "in progress" in the regular but "confirmed" in edge
<mac_v> corrected now
<alex-weej> when i plug my usb drive in
<alex-weej> xattrs don't appear to be enabled?
<alex-weej> why? D: D: D: D:
<chrisccoulson> alex-weej - no idea. probably due to the change over to dk-disks though
<alex-weej> on jaunty?
<chrisccoulson> no, i thought you were talking about karmic
<chrisccoulson> is http://wiki.ubuntu.com being really slow for anyone else here? i can't edit anything at the moment
<c_korn> the wiki opens immediately for me
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, might be something on my connection then
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's fast there
<chrisccoulson> thanks. it's working ok here now as well. just a temporary glitch ;)
<c_korn> btw: is it just me or did google enlarge their search buttons ?
<asac> where are those canberra event sounds configured?
 * asac  checks preferesnces -> sound
<asac> thats not it
<asac> there is a sound theme entry
<asac> but no way to change what sounds is played where
<seb128> asac, I think the new GNOME UI doesn't allow changing those
<seb128> there is a bug open about that
<asac> seb128: what is the config file ;)?
<seb128> asac, http://0pointer.de/public/sound-theme-spec.html
<asac> i have a bug about about firefox using the log out drums for some operation ;) want to verify if its a config fault or misuse on firefox side
<seb128> short reply: I don't know
<asac> thx
<seb128> TheMuso might know
<asac> yeah will check with himo
<asac> oh he is online ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - libgdata MIR is done now
<asac> i found those sound theme like files
<seb128> "Configuration programs that allow limited user manipulation of the selected sound theme (i.e. for disabling or replacing certain sounds), should create a dynamicly created theme "__custom" that inherits from the selected theme and store it in the "~/.local/share/sounds/__custom" directory"
<asac> in /etc/sound
<asac> but they only refer to all those meta info
<asac> not the files themselves :(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks!
<asac> oh ok
<asac> there are really (just a few) file= entries
<seb128> the /etc/sound thing is the old libgnome api sounds I think
<seb128> libcanberra uses the new xdg spec
<seb128> http://0pointer.de/public/sound-naming-spec.html is the naming spec
<asac> /etc/sound/events/gnome.soundlist ... thats at least .desktop style file
<asac> feels not sooo old
<asac> hmm
<asac> i will check that later ;)
<seb128> wait for TheMuso that will be easier
<asac> yeah
<seb128> anyway enough work for today there
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<asac> enjoy
<TheMuso> Someone was wanting to ask me something?
<TheMuso> Ah sound theme stuff.
<TheMuso> Yeah we can drop all /etc/sound/events files, including batstatus since gpm afaik uses libcanberra now.
<asac> TheMuso: so the problem is that dialog-question sound
<asac> is this drum roll
<asac> which previously probably only was used on log out ... which might be fine
<asac> but now firefox also uses it for importanht "question dialogs"
<TheMuso> asac: Oh do you mean for gdm?
<asac> TheMuso: bug 411476
<TheMuso> asac: Does firefox-gnome-support not use libcanberra?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411476 in ubuntu-sounds "Firefox 3.5 should not use the ubuntu logout noises as default sounds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411476
<asac> TheMuso: /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/dialog-question.wav
<asac> thats the file we ship for dialog-question in the xdg theme
<asac> (from what i understand)
<TheMuso> yes thats right.
<asac> TheMuso: i think the sound is suboptimal for the extended purpose of desktop apps using it through canberra
<asac> for logout it was fine.
<asac> i assignned it to the ubuntu-sounds package now. not sure what to do
<asac> maybe the logout should use a different "theme name"?
<asac> and the dialog-question sound become much shorter ... and less noisy?
<TheMuso> asac: I'll look at the bug and see if I can reproduce it.
<asac> TheMuso: ok thanks. let me know if you need help/input
<TheMuso> asac: np
<TheMuso> oh and that sound is not for logout at all. Previously, that sound was played with the old gdm loading, which actually needs to be fixed up for the new GDM.
<asac> TheMuso: ok. so we could use something shorter and less annoying for dialog-question. sounds right
<asac> not the "drum roll" just because there is a question ;)
<TheMuso> asac: Ok, I'm going to reproduce this on a fresh user/install and go from there.
<asac> ok i will check with you tomorrow on what you think
<asac> (i guess for you this evening) ;)
<TheMuso> yes
<asac> TheMuso: one question though. who owns the sound theme? how get files in there?
<TheMuso> asac: I don't really know who owns it. Files have different creators etc.
<TheMuso> I just had a hand in converting it to the XDG spec.
<asac> ah ok.
<asac> good ... then you own it ;)
<asac> hehe
<TheMuso> haha
<TheMuso> I am hapy to take responsibility for it at least.
<TheMuso> happy
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-11
<rickspencer3> hi robert_ancell, hi TheMuso
<TheMuso> Hey rickspencer3.
<robert_ancell> hey rickspencer3, TheMuso
<TheMuso> Hey robert_ancell/.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, hey, pulse was really bad yesterday, i'll see it it still plays up today
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: hrm ok
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, it locks up after a number of sound effects (e.g. alt-tab, tab in terminal). 100% CPU then kill -9 makes all the sounds be played at once
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, note I was using metacity yesterday and I'm using compiz today, it might be something with that
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: hrm interesting.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I wonder whether thats libcanberra.
<robert_ancell> And the GUI was locking up while this was occurring, i.e. I couldn't switch to different applications with alt-tab (I had to go to text terminal to kill).  It could be metacity+pulse?
<TheMuso> right
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Actually, I am about to upload the final 0.9.16 release of pulseaudio. See if that helps when it comes through.
<robert_ancell> cool
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, hi, I just got of the phone with Stormy from Gnome foundation
<rickspencer3> she wants to set up a little powwow to discuss how gnome, ubuntu, etc... can work more effectively on accessibility
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: You have my undevided attention, continue. :)
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, the next step is for us all to meet in an irc room and go over the current situation
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Right.
<rickspencer3> I think mozilla, gnome, us, etc...
<TheMuso> ok
<rickspencer3> and then discuss potential ways of working better together
<TheMuso> right
<rickspencer3> I think there are probably technology issues, and also workflow issues
<TheMuso> Yeah I'd agree with that.
<rickspencer3> I'm betting that different parts of the echo system have different perspectives about what can be improved, so a meeting of the minds would be useful, imo
<TheMuso> Agreed.
<rickspencer3> not just the echo system, but the ecosystem too ;)
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, ok, I'll let you know when I hear
<TheMuso> heh
<rickspencer3> eeejay, ^^
<rickspencer3> I mentioned both TheMuso and eeejay as people who should be there
<TheMuso> Ok cool.
 * rickspencer3 reboots after dist-upgrade
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, is there a way I can kick the buildservers to try again?  yelp failed to build but I think it was a problem with xulrunner which has been recently updated
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I can retry it for you if you would like.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Only those with upload rights can retry builds.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok, thanks
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Queued for retry on all arches that failed to build.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, thanks
<TheMuso> np
<TheMuso> hrm lpia failed.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, yeah, this is something broken...
<robert_ancell> It's something to do with xulrunner, asac knows about that I think
<TheMuso> ok
<asac> robert_ancell: the previous version worked?
<asac> you dont talk about patches we had. did all patches still apply cleanly?
<asac> (in changelog that is)
<robert_ancell> asac, it built locally and I guess the previous version worked
<robert_ancell> asac, all patches applied as before
<asac> how much i dislike huge po diffs ;)
<asac> in the debdiffs
<asac> this reminds me ... what are the exact issues with the webkit branch ;)?
<asac> (of yelp)
<asac> is it really something we cannot ship ? ;)
<robert_ancell> I don't know.  I expect we can ship now as webkit is on the cd
<asac> well. upstream webkit branch was dropped from the gnome release seb told me ;)
<asac> just wondered if its really too bad for us too
<asac> its odd that it built locally for oyu
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: What mirror do you pull from? Its possible it built against an older version that your mirror has.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I use archive.ubuntu.com
<asac> i think that could be really a xulrunner regression
<asac> at best file a bug against xulrunner-1.9.1 and yelp saying "yelp fails to build because it cannot find nspr headers" ;)
<asac> *sigh* ;)
<robert_ancell> asac, ok
<asac> assign the bug to me please
<asac> link the build log in the bug
<asac> thx
<robert_ancell> bug 427638
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427638 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "yelp fails to build against xulrunner 1.9.1, cannot find nspr headers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427638
<asac> thx
<ccheney> gar if you quit firefox after upgrading it does not save tabs
<ccheney> you have to kill it to keep the tabs apparently
 * ccheney lost probably 50+ tabs he was using :-\
<TheMuso> ouch
<Amaranth> ccheney: there is a setting for that
<Amaranth> it probably asked you at some point and whatever you answered it stuck with so you have to go into the preferences and start the startup option
<ccheney> oh.. no it normally works right, it did not because i just upgraded
<ccheney> after it restarted and killed all my tabs when i tried to quit again it asked if i wanted to save the tabs
<ccheney> but when i quit after upgrading the first time it just killed all my tabs
<ccheney> er i mean the first time i quit directly after upgrading is when it killed my tabs
<ccheney> so its some bug of when you quit after having upgraded while firefox is still running that it kills your tabs
<ccheney> asac: ping ^  are you aware of that issue?
<ccheney> when i quit the first time (when it lost the tabs) i noticed it did not ask me if i wanted to save tabs, it just didn't save them and lost them all
<asac> ccheney: did firefox offer you to "restart" i the firefox window?
<ccheney> i don't recall seeing it ask no, the popup said i needed to restart (i am still running jaunty fwiw)
<asac> yes. the popup is not what i mean
<asac> ok
<ccheney> had problems with my system and with vm on karmic so downgraded back to jaunty
<asac> ccheney: ubufox installed? firefox-3.0?
<asac> short answer is: yes, upgrading still can cause arbitrary bad things
<ccheney> ubufox 0.7-0ubuntu1 and firefox 3.0 yea
<asac> with running firefox
<asac> ok
<asac> yes. thats known bug
<ccheney> ok
<asac> well. its known that everything can happen.
<ccheney> heh
<asac> we try to display the restart asap ... and if you get it its likely that it works
 * ccheney needs to remember to kill firefox instead that works
<asac> but if not you are doomed ;)
<asac> yes
<robert_ancell> asac, are you doing something on gnome-bluetooth?
<didrocks> good morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey
<rugby471> didrocks: hello
<didrocks> hey rugby471
<rugby471> didrocks: were you the one who was speaking about using the gnome accessibility layer for the where is it bnutton in software-store
<rugby471> bnutton > button
<didrocks> rugby471: exactly
<rugby471> right
<rugby471> was that going to be in karmic+1?
<didrocks> yes, because we have first to enable gnome accessibility layer by default
<didrocks> and it's too late to do that in karmic
<rugby471> as I was thinking of working on a simple 'where is it' function for karmic & those you don't have the gnome accessibility layer on
<rugby471> sure
<rugby471> ok then I shall continue with it :-)
<didrocks> rugby471: I'm working on the workaround too
<rugby471> didrocks: oh
<didrocks> rugby471: so, let me a week for finishing shaping it, please :)
<rugby471> sure
<rugby471> I shall stop work on it then as you are probably ahead of me :-)
<rugby471> didrocks: what does it involve?
<didrocks> rugby471: calling some lib from gnome-menu
<rugby471> ah okay
<didrocks> rugby471: you were thinking about what?
<rugby471> didrocks: will that be in karmic?
<rugby471> didrocks: sjust a simple image that goes Applications > Graphics > GIMP etc.
<didrocks> rugby471: yes
<didrocks> rugby471: well, it's best to calculate it
<rugby471> is that what your code does?
<didrocks> rugby471: because when you have many items, you have new subcategories
<rugby471> yeah
<didrocks> yes
<rugby471> didrocks: cool well I shall leave you to finish that then :-)
<rugby471> didrocks: see ya
<robert_ancell> pitti, can you look at sponsoring bug 423450? The DX team want this functionality.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423450 in gdm "Add user manager dbus interface to gdmserver" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423450
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> good morning there
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> how are you today?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> you?
<didrocks> hey seb128 :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm good too. quite tired though!
<seb128> hum, why does apport refuses to report assertions when it doesn't success to get the error in karmic?
<seb128> hum, why does apport refuses to report assertions when it doesn't success to get the error in karmic?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, same here, went to bed after 2am this night
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you'll be needing to catch up on sleep tomorrow then ;)
<seb128> I slept until 8am so that's ok but yes extra sleep on saturday ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i slept until nearly 8am too, which is really bad - i'm meant to be in work at 8am;)
 * seb128 is sort of disapointed by karmic boot speed
<seb128> all the charts sent are somewhat around 35 to 45 seconds to gdm load
 * Laney is disappointed that ubuntu-boot broke his boot ;)
<seb128> I got an error at first reboot about disk checks
<seb128> then next reboot take ages without feedback, I'm wondering if it was fscking
<seb128> and now it's working
<seb128> weird thing
<mvo> hm, I think its time for a compiz update - before the weekend is the perfect time ;)
<pitti> Good morning
 * mac_v gdm -> desktop 45 secs :( but boot -> gdm 30 secs \o/
<pitti> sorry, I'm late today, we were plucking pplums
<didrocks> mvo: releasing on Friday is always the rule :)
<pitti> didrocks: make quickly depend on devscripts? p-d-e doesn't need devscripts, but if you need it, you ought to depend on it
<mvo> pitti: sounds fun - to make jam out of it?
<didrocks> pitti: python-mkdebian from p-d-e uses debchange which is in devscripts
<pitti> mvo: that, and "einkochen", and just eating some as they are
<pitti> didrocks: ah, that, right
<didrocks> (and hi too ;))
<pitti> didrocks: bonjour :)
<didrocks> pitti: so, do you want to make p-d-e recommends devscripts or do I need to change it into quickly?
<mvo> mpt: good news, the pathbar code is now in a branch, but its lacking little features like support for click events :) but nzmm is great, the started to work on it already (and I pushed some stub code for the events as well)
<pitti> didrocks: sounds like it should be in both; suggests for p-d-e, and depends in quickly
<pitti> didrocks: for most projects you don't need devscripts to use p-d-e (as a build system)
<didrocks> pitti: even if quickly doesn't use it directly? I need to document that somewhere so :)
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> didrocks: oh, I thought you'd actually use debuild in it
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> pitti: no, I dropped debuild in 0.2 and use directly dpkg-buildpackage
<didrocks> so, I have a dep on dpkg-dev
<pitti> ah
<pitti> so, no lintian love :)
<pitti> didrocks: so, I'm happy to change it to say "you need to install the devscripts package for this to work"
<didrocks> well, rickspencer3 was afraid by the whole bunch of dep we brought with quickly, and most of them came from devscripts initially :)
<pitti> didrocks: but devscripts is a heavy dependency, which I wouldn't like to inflict as a buil-dep of everything which uses p-d-e as a build system
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I understand, but the message can be good. I can do it if you wish (I'm already fixing a bug in python-mkdebian)
<pitti> well, but quickly isn't a build-dep or a binary dep of packages
<didrocks> yes, I think we will have to bring the whole devscript things back
<didrocks> (in quickly)
<pitti> didrocks: if you are worried about that, it doesn't matter whether p-d-e or quickly itself pulls it in
<seb128> is somebody else having indicator applet crashes when starting and closing evo?
<didrocks> pitti: yes of course. It was more on the "logical" way to justify adding devscripts dep on ubuntu-template, even if not directly use (a comment in changelog can precise that and in debian/README)
<seb128> what the?
 * seb128 looks at asac
<seb128> asac, the firefox update in karmic broke greasemonkey
<pitti> hm, and makes yelp ftbfs
<seb128> pitti, do you know why apport refuses to open bugs about insertions in karmic? it says it can't report bug if the assertion error is not available
<pitti> seb128: that's still because back then you said that SIGABRT crashes aren't useful because you are missing the message?
<pitti> seb128: so for now I only allowed those which use assert() and have a message
<seb128> pitti, where does it look for the error?
<pitti> seb128: if you do assert(), our glibc now stores the message in a global variable (__abort_msg), and add_gdb_info() peeks it out from there
<pitti> so perhaps g_assert() doesn't use assert() but its own implementation
<seb128> pitti, how would I debug that not working there?
<pitti> seb128: "there"?
<seb128> pitti, the message indicator applet assert every time I close evolution
<seb128> but apport keeps refusing to report the bug
<seb128> the stacktrace looks useful though, that's frustrating
<pitti> seb128: well, I don't mind enabling it again
<pitti> I disabled it on your request :)
<seb128> well, the point is that it should get the assert error
<seb128> I would like to debug why that fails
<pitti> ah
<pitti> seb128: does it use g_assert*?
<seb128> yes
 * pitti gets glib source
<mpt> mvo, neat
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/269017/
<seb128> pitti, see #3
 * pitti looks in ./glib/gtestutils.
<pitti> c
<pitti> ah, indeed
<pitti>   g_printerr ("**\n%s\n", s);
<pitti>   abort();
<pitti> so this could either say:
<pitti> ah, no
<pitti> it could just set __abort_msg perhaps
<seb128> pitti, should I open a bug and assign it to you? ;-)
<pitti> sure
<seb128> pitti, or quick way would be to not filter out those without message for now
<seb128> and see how it goes
<seb128> could we try that for the weekend?
<pitti> seb128: if you want to do it locally, search for "Assert" in /usr/share/pyshared/apport/ui.py and rip out the check
<pitti> seb128: no problem
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128: I could also just fix glib :)
<seb128> want a bug?
<pitti> seb128: I can just do it now
<seb128> or do you want to do it now?
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> thanks!
<pitti> I was about to do some sponsoring, but I can do that later
<pitti> ah, I'll do the sponsoring while it builds
<seb128> pitti, I'm on indicator-session
<pitti> seb128: I still think it's good to suppress that in general; with assertions, a lot of stacktracetop will be identical
<seb128> for sponsoring
<seb128> just fyi
<pitti> and without a message, it's hard to do auto-dupes, and see what's going on
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128: I'll sponsor bug 385850
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385850 in hundredpapercuts "Ship fewer screensavers by default" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385850
<seb128> pitti, didn't you do that yesterday?
<pitti> seb128: yes, xscreensaver, but not yet the gnome-screensaver change
<pitti> (just a recommends drop)
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128: I also have bug 423450 on my list
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423450 in gdm "Add user manager dbus interface to gdmserver" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423450
<pitti> but that needs some FFE/checking
 * pitti does sponsoring one hour every day now, *sigh*
<seb128> don't tell me
<seb128> I spent most of my evening on sponsoring yesterday
<seb128> thanks to the weekly dxteam tarball day ;-)
<pitti> seb128: we are this --><-- close to getting package set upload rights
<pitti> once we get this, Robert can upload directly
<seb128> \o/
<pitti> and Ken as well
<seb128> and chrisccoulson
<seb128> and didrocks
<pitti> so for easy updates, they shoudl just do it
<pitti> indeed
<seb128> that will rock ;-)
<pitti> and just use sponsoring bugs if they aren't sure and have complex updates, like the gnome-games split
<didrocks> pitti: can you have a look at my proposed merge 11593, please? this is to fix bug #421689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421689 in quickly "a ubuntu-project should depend on python-desktopcouch-records" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421689
<didrocks> (ok, the bot doesn't take merge number: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~didrocks/python-distutils-extra/handle-submodules/+merge/11593)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it is a mistake that totem-plugins still depends on python-gdata isn't it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes, I will fix that when I do the upload to use libgdata
<seb128> chrisccoulson, or do you want to work on the update?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i can work on that.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> hum, hate python
<seb128> so totem crashes in python code at closing
<seb128> but valgrind lists a zillion errors every time there is python involved
<seb128> I can't figure which ones are real issues
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've tried debugging python issues before, but i don't understand it enough ;)
<seb128> cassidy, hey
<cassidy> seb128: morning
<seb128> cassidy, do we want the new telepathy-farsight or telepathy-salut?
 * seb128 is doing some syncs
<cassidy> we definitely want the latest tp-fs
<cassidy> as said yesterday, salut is cool to have but is more risky
<seb128> does it bring anything user visible for karmic?
<cassidy> oth, if critical bugs are found, they'll be fixed rsn
<seb128> what about papyon 0.4.2?
<cassidy> debug support in Empathy, tube new API
<seb128> debug support?
<cassidy> empathy - help - debug
<cassidy> very useful to get logs
<cassidy> you'll need latest papyon if you want to ship the new butterfly (hopefully released today) supporting audio/video
<seb128> does it break anything or can we just sync it?
<cassidy> it shouldn't, that's mostly new code not used in current butterfly
<cassidy> it also have some nice fixes
<cassidy> which would be cool to have
<cassidy> see http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/telepathy/2009-September/003821.html
<seb128> ok, it's still 1.5 month before karmic so we have time to fix issues
<cassidy> so yeah I'd vote +1 for papyon
<seb128> seems you recommend getting new telepathy-salut, papyon, butterfly?
<cassidy> butterfly isn't released yet. not sure for this one. Lot of users will be excited to have audio/video support but it hasn't been tested extensively yet
<asac> seb128: dont know about greasemonkey.
<asac> yelp i have a bug
<seb128> asac, what info would be useful in a bug?
<seb128> asac, is it working for you?
<asac> i dont use greasemonkey ;)
<asac> what symptoms? just doesnt work at all?
<seb128> cassidy, ok thanks, will try papyon locally
<seb128> asac, I use stock replies on launchpad and I don't get those listed today
<seb128> asac, the scripts list is empty
<seb128> and it was working yesterday
<seb128> ie something makes the script I'm using to have been deleted or not listed
<asac> hmm
<asac> where is that script?
<asac> in ~seb128 on rookery?
<seb128> asac, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bugtriage.user.js
<seb128> I don't get the "this is a greasemonkey script do you want to install it" banner either
<asac> hmm. works here a bit
<asac> [Use Apport] [Needs Backtrace] [Needs Details] [Needs Valg...
<asac> those links i have on bugs
<asac> seb128: maybe langpacks?
<seb128> ok
<asac> are you using french?
<seb128> I'm using a french locale
<seb128> but menus are in english
<seb128> so I guess there is no langpacks installed
<asac> yeah
<asac> hmm
<asac> any error on tools -> error console ?
<asac> is there a greasemonkey menu entry at all for you? in tools ?
<seb128> asac, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/xul.png
<seb128> I've a Tools, Greasemonkey, Gérer les scripts
<seb128> so some french translations there!
<seb128> the dialog lists no script though
<seb128> where is was listing stock reply before the update
<seb128> LC_ALL=C firefox -> no difference
<seb128> hey njpatel
<asac> seb128: can you try with fresh profile (like stop ffox ... move .mozilla dir somewhere else ... start)?
<asac> a bit scary error that you see there.
<asac> i mean: feels like its the cause.
<seb128> asac, it's weird, greasemonkey is not listed in the addon dialog with a guest session
<asac> hmm
<pitti> argh, I'm a moron
<seb128> pitti, ?
<pitti> seb128: I bited into my table, wondering why my glib assert fix doesn't work, until I found out that I just forgot to rm the old core file before testing the new version
<pitti> seb128: nevermind; I just wasted 20 minutes on something stupid
<asac> seb128: i assume you use the greasemonkey package?
<seb128> asac, yes
<pitti> seb128: collecting the g_assert* message works now
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<asac> seb128: /usr/share/greasemonkey/install.rdf
<seb128> you rock!
<asac> can you paste that file?
<asac> its odd. the package here is quite outdated
<asac> i mean wrt to install.rdf
<asac> i had greasemonkey installed through AMO as it seems
<seb128> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/269048/
<seb128> asac, I added the initial # on pastebin
<seb128> it refuses it with a "    * PHP and other Web scripts are not allowed" otherwise
<asac> wh do you have 3.5.* and i have 3.1b2?
<seb128> security thing?
<asac> let me reinstall that package
<seb128> $ dlocate /usr/share/greasemonkey/install.rdf
<seb128> greasemonkey: /usr/share/greasemonkey/install.rdf
<seb128> ii  greasemonkey                               0.8.20090123.1-0ubuntu2                          firefox extension that enables customization
<seb128>  *** 0.8.20090123.1-0ubuntu2 0
<seb128>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Packages
<seb128>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<seb128> asac, you might have told me to change the number when it was broken some weeks ago
<seb128> I think it already broke when I installed firefox 3.
<seb128> 3.5
<seb128> you told me to tweak the numbers
<seb128> which worked until today
<seb128> asac, ^
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> and installing the xpi caused issues for you?
<seb128> what xpi?
<asac> seb128: go to tools -> addons -> get addons
<asac> search for greasemonkey
<asac> and "add to firefox ..."
<asac> you wont see it on first result page if your package is installed
<asac> because ffox thinks you already have it
<asac> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/downloads/latest/748/addon-748-latest.xpi
<asac> just click on that ;)
<seb128> "No matching add-ons"
<seb128> I guess I've to remove the distro one to use the xpi?
<asac> seb128: no. the profile one will win
<asac> thats why i didnt see that the distro one was disabled :)
<asac> i am testing that now
<asac> too
<seb128> restart firefox is broken
<seb128> I clicked on it twice now
<seb128> it does restart firefox
<asac> seb128: are you sure you properly upgraded your ffox after the upgrade?
<seb128> but I still get the yellow banner "Restart firefox to complete your changes"
<seb128> in the addon dialog
<asac> oh
<seb128> the greasemonkey one is marked "This add-on will be updated when Firefox is restarted"
<seb128> should I close and restart the old good way?
<seb128> or do you want to debug the "Restart Firefox" not doing its job?
<asac> seb128: close firefox ... fix he version number in install.rdf to be 3.1 (so its disabled)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> don't ctrl-d in xchat ;-)
<seb128> asac, the you need to restart doesn't go away
<seb128> I did close firefox
<seb128> no firefox process in ps
<seb128> but the addon is still marked as waiting on restart
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok remove the distro package
<asac> maybe that broke too much
<asac> to make the install work
<seb128> still broken
<seb128> let's cancel this one and try again
<asac> cancel?
<seb128> the greasemonkey list in the add-ons dialog is waiting on restart
<seb128> and it has a cancel button
<asac> ok
<asac> so in your profile
<asac> there is extensions.log
<asac> please paste that
<seb128> asac, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/xul.png
<seb128> no wait to get out of that
<seb128> ok
<seb128> asac, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/extensions.log
<asac> looks bad
<asac> ok... so package is removed you said?
<seb128> yes
<asac> backup your profile ... then remove everythign that is extensions* in your profile (
<asac> extensions/       extensions.cache  extensions.ini    extensions.rdf  extensions.log
<bigon> seb128: could you approuve empathy that is in the new queue?
<seb128> bigon, will do
<bigon> thx
<seb128> asac, that fixes it
<asac> ok
<seb128> asac, and stock replies are listed again
<asac> please keep the old profile so we can look at it later
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I didn't have to reinstall those
<seb128> just to install greasemonkey
<asac> i will take care that the greasemonkey package will get updated
<asac> which caused your issue to start
<seb128> the dialog said that greasemonkey is not compatible with 3.5.3 before restart but it works after restart
<asac> though its strange that it just started now
<asac> in 3.5.3
<asac> hmm
<asac> that feels strange
<seb128> asac, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/xul.png
 * asac installs again
<seb128> I get that before restart
<seb128> but as said it works after restart
<asac> you are right
<asac> oh no ;)
<asac> i looked at your screenshow
<asac> hehe
<seb128> asac, want me to open a bug on launchpad for tracking?
<asac> seb128: can you reproduce it? e.g. uninstall greasmonkey ... install the .xpi again?
<asac> if so ... definitly
<asac> but the version you see there
<asac> is the packaged version
<asac> so maybe its just left over from the package?
<seb128> asac, things are working for me now so I don't really care if you think that's a corner issue
<seb128> I don't want to waste your time on small details
<seb128> thanks for the help there!
<asac> seb128: oh
 * seb128 can triage bugs again
<asac> now i see it too ;)
<seb128> ah ;-)
<seb128> yes, I get it every time
<asac> i seems if you wait long enough that "not compatible comes up"
<asac> ok please file a bug
<asac> assign to me
<asac> if you have a second, also file a bug that greasemonkey package in the archive needs a bump as its currently not compatible with 3.5
<seb128> asac, about what issue? ;-) an where?
<asac> seb128: about the "tells me its incompatible after installing the xpi" -> firefox-3.5
<asac> about "greasemonkey package has 3.1b2 as maxVersion" -> greasemonkey
<asac> and maybe a third bug about the "always wants to restart"
<asac> thogh i am not so confident we can reproduce that easily
<asac> that definitly was triggerd by sequence of gloomy events for you ;)
<pitti> didrocks: looking
<seb128> asac, bug #427789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427789 in firefox-3.5 ""Not compatible with Firefox 3.5.3" displayed after installing greasemonkey from firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427789
<asac> thx
<seb128> asac, bug #427790
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427790 in greasemonkey "should be updated to a version compatible with firefox 3.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427790
<seb128> asac, I will not open a bug about the other issue, I feel it's too much a corner case to waste debugging on it
<seb128> I will open one if I get steps to trigger it though
<asac> thanks a bunch
<asac> sorry for the inconvenience ,)
<seb128> np, thanks for the help debugging the issue ;-)
<asac> in the end my fault telling you to bump maxVersion ;)
<asac> but its odd that it really breaks in a security update
<seb128> hehe
<pitti> didrocks: looks fine, I just fixed a few typos
<pitti> seb128: you have an easy way of triggering the assertion? want to test my glib .debs, re-trigger it, and see if apport catches it?
<pitti> I just used a simple 3-line test.c with g_assert(5<4) and gdb
<seb128> pitti, for me it's "start evolution and close it"
 * pitti tests
<pitti> seb128: works here..
<seb128> you probably need email accounts there
<seb128> I can test for your there
<seb128> just give me the debdiff or a i386 deb
<pitti> I just have a local maildir
<pitti> seb128: debs almost built, will give you these (will be faster)
<seb128> pitti, thanks
 * seb128 ready to try ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I'd like to see a full end-to-end test before I throw the patch at upstream ;)
<seb128> pitti, you can try installing gwibber too and start it from the message indicator and close it
<seb128> see if that crashes the applet for you too
<pitti> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/glib-assert/
 * pitti tries
<pitti> seb128: remember to start apport with APPORT_REPORT_THIRDPARTY ubuntu-bug /var/crash/..., to avoid the non-native package check (thus don't start it from update-notifier)
<seb128> gnagnagna
<seb128> hate apport sometime
<seb128> "libpulse-mainloop-glib0, libpulse" outdated
<seb128> and APPORT_IGNORE_OBSOLETE_PACKAGES=1 doesn't work
<seb128> I have to upgrade before testing
<seb128> I will open a bug about APPORT_IGNORE_OBSOLETE_PACKAGES=1 not working after lunch
<seb128> pitti, glib update works
<pitti> seb128: \o/
<seb128> Title: indicator-applet assert failure: ERROR:dbus-gproxy.c:2274:dbus_g_proxy_end_call_internal: assertion failed: (reply != NULL)
<pitti> seb128: I'll send the patch to upstream then, and upload
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> lunch now
<seb128> bbl
<pitti> seb128: I spent 5 minutes on the patch, and 30 on getting the autoconfiscation right ..
<pitti> seb128: enjoy!
<asac> pitti: ffox 3.5 and xul 1.9.1 security updates need to take a detour through -proposed again. can you check (and _binary_ pocket copy from ppa) bug 404827 and 398205
<asac> thats for jaunty (universe)
<asac> i dropped the details in the bug
<asac> idea is again that the binaries get copied so we can copy to -security after the weekend verification is done
<pitti> asac: will do after lunch; hm, that was documented on ArchiveAdministration wiki page?
<pitti> seb128: ok, sent patch to upstream, and uploaded; let's see how it goes :)
 * seb128 back from lunch
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<asac> pitti: we can wait till jdstrand wakes up ... shouldnt be that long
 * pitti -> lunch, bbl
<asac> enjoy
<asac> jdstrand: pitti needs your input on how to copy stuff from ppa to proposed
<asac> oops
<asac> wrong channel ;)
<seb128> asac, he's not there
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> just noticed
<seb128> you don't use tab? ;-)
<asac> had a spasm in my hand that made irssi switch to this window directly before sending ;)
<asac> no ... irssi ;)
<asac> rhythmbox is still our default, right? or should i use banshee?
<Amaranth> yeah, still rhythmbox
<seb128> asac, rhythmbox
 * Amaranth cries a little
<seb128> banshee screwed, they didn't roll any tarball in the recent months
<seb128> and they have no 1.6 schedule
<asac> tarballs are for the weak ;)
<seb128> stable versions too? ;-)
<Amaranth> I think the lead developer is working on some netbook stuff instead
<asac> git snapshots for the world
<Amaranth> seb128: sure, just look at compiz :)
 * seb128 makes asac responsible for the audio player in karmic
<Amaranth> ooh, that reminds me
<seb128> asac, feel free to take over that and the bugs which come with it ;-)
<asac> you mean in karmic+1?
<asac> urgh
<Amaranth> seb128: any update on that gnome-panel patch for viewport scrolling?
<asac> all bugs are pulse and alsa ;)
<seb128> whatever you feel is the right moment to upload git from unstable versions
<seb128> Amaranth, blocked on vuntz
<seb128> Amaranth, I don't care enough about the feature to upload as a distro change
<Amaranth> :(
<Amaranth> seb128: the patch has applied cleanly for over a year now, I don't think it'll be much maintenance
 * seb128 kicks firefox for crashing when called by apport
<seb128> twice that I upload a dump for nothing now
<seb128> Amaranth, it's extra delta and potential bugs for no real win
<davmor2> is anyone experiencing issues shutting down totem
<seb128> yes everybody
<davmor2> seb128: Thanks
<seb128> "Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox' received an X Window System error."
<seb128> oh, come on
<mvo> seb128: no robert today?
<seb128> mvo, it's friday midnight for him now or something
<mvo> seb128: oh, I thought its just evening in .au, but I guess it depends on the exact location :)
<seb128> mvo, he tends to be good at stopping work on time, so he might have stopped before you started your day
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<mvo> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> mvo, he usually leave between 9am and 10am our time
<seb128> mvo, no problem
<mvo> seb128: thanks, I finally will do the compiz update today (that I wanted to do *all* week)
<seb128> mvo, \o/
<Amaranth> mvo: \o/
<seb128> mvo, nice work on software-store btw, it's becoming better quickly ;-)
<seb128> mvo, I like the grid now it's aligned correctly ;-)
<seb128> mvo, and it's nice to have installed softwares listed with a checkbox
<Amaranth> it doesn't do any more then it did two weeks ago but it looks awesome doing it now :)
<mvo> Amaranth: haha - that is a pretty accurate description :)
<seb128> pitti, bug #427819
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427819 in indicator-applet "indicator-applet assert failure: ERROR:dbus-gproxy.c:2274:dbus_g_proxy_end_call_internal: assertion failed: (reply != NULL)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427819
<mvo> seb128: I take the rb, and python-desktop sponsoring from robert
<pitti> seb128: nice!
<seb128> mvo, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the quick fixing ;-)
<pitti> you're welcome
<pitti> seb128: don't thank me too early, you'll just get even more bugs ..
 * mvo mubbles about him always mistyping rhythmbox
<pitti> mvo: Rharbarber! Rharbarber!
<asac> seb128: g_test_run_suite_internal ?
<asac> was that a test bug?
<asac> i guess so
<seb128> asac, bug number?
<seb128> oh the one I just sent
<seb128> no, not a test bug
<pitti> for assertions, the last couple of stack frames will probably always be the same
<pitti> but the dupe finder doesn't rely on them, just on the assertion message
<asac> seb128: feels odd that evolution enters "g_test_run_suite_..."
<asac> or is that just a assertion facility in glib
<seb128> that's glib
<seb128> evo do g_assert
<asac> ok
<seb128> which leads to those functions in glib
<asac> yes thats what i was asking. thx
<seb128> yeah for fusa having correct im status now
<asac> seb128: g_test_suite_run is clearly a testing facility
<asac> and not an implemetnation of g_assert or something
<asac> http://library.gnome.org/devel/glib/stable/glib-Testing.html
<asac> are you saying they reuse that somewhat for g_assert implementation?
<seb128> pitti, ^ do you know?
<pitti> no, sorry
<asac> all i am saying that either that crash report is from a make check run
<asac> or something is really odd there c;)
<pitti> but the macros I saw just use the internal g_assert_message() function
<seb128> asac, no, that crash is the indicator-applet crashing when closing evolution
<seb128> asac, that's the dump in gdb locally
<seb128> #2  0x0028d932 in abort () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<seb128> #3  0x001faf2d in g_assertion_message () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<seb128> #4  0x001fb57d in g_assertion_message_cmpnum () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<seb128> #5  0x00c5c45a in dbus_g_proxy_end_call_internal (proxy=<value optimized out>,
<seb128>     call_id=<value optimized out>, error=0xbfdccc8c, first_arg_type=161132024,
<seb128>     args=0xbfdccc50 "x\314Ü¿") at dbus-gproxy.c:2274
<seb128> #6  0x00c5c695 in dbus_g_proxy_end_call (proxy=0x99ab958, call=0xf,
<seb128>     error=0xbfdccc8c, first_arg_type=161132024) at dbus-gproxy.c:2548
<asac> so the retrace is wrong somehow
<seb128> well, g_assert path is weird
<seb128> but from frame #5 it's correct
<asac> that gdb looks ok
<asac> i mean the http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31651354/Stacktrace.txt
<asac> in the bug
<asac> it goes to testsuite ;)
<asac> but well. probably optimization or something making fun stuff here
<pitti> Riddell: do you think anything will be done for bug 256245 still?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256245 in kpackagekit "Kubuntu GUI package manager does not warn if packages are unsigned" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256245
<pitti> slomo, seb128: just to keep me up to date, is bug 412927 really "fix committed" still, or is that still pending on figuring out the regressions from that patch?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412927 in gst-plugins-base0.10 "Easy codec installation is not working" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412927
<seb128> pitti, you can change it back to triaged
<seb128> pitti, it might not be done for karmic ...
<Riddell> pitti: maybe, it's waiting on policykit-qt 1.0 I believe so that kpackagekit can use packagekit 0.5
<pitti> (ugh)
<seb128> pitti, slomo said it involves quite some refactoring
<pitti> Riddell: ah, thanks
 * asac lunch
<pitti> Riddell: is that just a question of getting an upstream release?
<pitti> seb128: that woudl be a shame :-(
<Riddell> pitti: upstream completing it and releasing yes
<seb128> pitti, don't tell me
<pitti> seb128: I guess there's no option to rollback to jaunty's gstreamer?
<seb128> pitti, we could rollback to playbin1
<seb128> but it would break playing of chained oggs again, etc
<seb128> and undo all the testing from this cycle
<seb128> and lot of good work, fixes and testing to use something deprecated for playing
<seb128> I don't think that's a good deal
<pitti> well, "does not play at all" is not good either..
<pitti> and for most video formats, "does not play at all" is unfortunately the OOTB experience
<seb128> rock - -gstreamer - hard place?
<pitti> something like this..
<seb128> hey tedg
 * mclasen would like a fix for that too...
<tedg> Good morning seb128
<seb128> tedg, bug #427819
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427819 in indicator-applet "indicator-applet assert failure: ERROR:dbus-gproxy.c:2274:dbus_g_proxy_end_call_internal: assertion failed: (reply != NULL)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427819
<seb128> tedg, I get the applet crashing every time I open or close evo
<seb128> tedg, let me know if you need details ;-)
<pitti> seb128: would rolling back to playbin1 be a realistic option in terms of packaging, API transitions, etc.?
<seb128> mclasen, pitti: slomo said he was working on it but it's not trivial, will likely be after GNOME 2..28
<seb128> could be in time for 2.28.1 though
<seb128> pitti, playbin1 is still there
<seb128> pitti, it would just change elements used by totem and rhythmbox to use it again
<pitti> seb128: ah, so we wouldn't actually need to rollback gst, just change totem to use the old API again?
<pitti> I see
<seb128> but that would mean reintroduce lot of issues and bugs just to workaround initial install not working
<seb128> ie "make the install work but then force users to use something buggy for ever"
<pitti> seb128: I would just like to get a feeling about how much longer we can postpone that, i. e. until when we have the option of that rollback
<seb128> which I don't find a good deal
<pitti> well, "forever" -> in karmic
<pitti> people have used it in hardy/intrepid/jaunty, too
<pitti> and at least they can play their stuff
<seb128> so you think initial codec install is more important than user experience with the software after that?
<pitti> seb128: TBH yes; user experience with just a "unknown format" dialog is very bad..
<slomo> pitti, seb128: if you want to change totem to playbin1 again you could as well use totem 2.26... that's not trivial
<seb128> right, and they have been complaining about quite some issues, ie playing chained ogg stopping after each song
<slomo> also i'll try to get a patch ready next week ;)
 * pitti hugs slomo
<seb128> pitti, I'm strongly against limiting experience in use for all user just to ease codec install
<seb128> it means all people having the codecs pay a cost for something they don't care
<pitti> seb128: ok; well, to me, it's "limited playback" vs "no playback at all", but YMMV
<seb128> pitti, "no playback if you don't know how to install a codec"
<seb128> ie all users upgrading, etc would pay for no good reason
<pitti> realistically, a default install can't play back any contemporary video format; few, if any, come as theora
<seb128> pitti, anyway let's try to make that work for karmic we still have time
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> pitti, right, but users do figure how to install codec, using the web if they need, and many upgrade and have those
<pitti> seb128: thanks for the heads-up; I'm mainly interested to know the alternatives and the pro/con of them
<seb128> pitti, np, sorry for the disagreement but I'm pretty confident it will be fixed for karmic
<pitti> seb128, asac: do you have an "executive summary" about the status and blockers of bug 401823?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401823 in xlibs "(firefox:24993): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead - overeager XID caching" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401823
<pitti> unassigned karmic blocker, I need to find an assignee for those
<seb128> I don't
<kenvandine> pitti, did you get my call?
<pitti> kenvandine: I did; I accepted it, searched for my usb headset, plugged it in, and when I sat back down, empathy was gone
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> kenvandine: I don't have the upnp thing yet
<kenvandine> crash :/
<kenvandine> pitti, it is building in my ppa
<kenvandine> mind if we test that in a bit?
<pitti> kenvandine: tried to call you, just crashes, too
<pitti> kenvandine: yes, let's test it
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> not crashing here
<kenvandine> so testing with jcastro it disconnects instantly
<pitti> kenvandine: that's with your new farsight?
<kenvandine> but with others it just crashes their empathy :)
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> it is building in my ppa now
<kenvandine> pitti, i need to take an early lunch here in a few... mind if we try in like 2 hours?
<pitti> kenvandine: I'll be in release team meeting then, but we can try afterwards
 * kenvandine is convinced it is upnp and jcastro  that is failing :)
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> kenvandine: or besides the meeting, after my part is done
<kenvandine> just ping me when you are ready
<pitti> kenvandine: this morning we got a new telepathy-farsight into karmic; installing that now
<kenvandine> i will have bits to test :)
<pitti> kenvandine: ~ken-vandine/+archive/ppa ?
<pitti> or ubuntu-desktop or sth.?
<kenvandine> mine
<kenvandine> don't add that to your sources though :)
<kenvandine> there is some junk there
<kenvandine> just grab the debs
<pitti> ok
<pitti> asac: do you plan to upload a new NM 0.8 snapshot to karmic at some point? when? (asking about the polkit-1 migration)
<pitti> kenvandine: do you have something on your radar which should be mentioned on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus ?
<seb128> tedg, did you read my bug? ;-)
<kenvandine> tedg, i have the same bug seb128 has
<kenvandine> pitti, nope
<tedg> seb128: Yes, even switched it to the right project :)
<seb128> tedg, ok, let me know if you need details
<tedg> seb128: I haven't looked into it further yet though, catching up on the mail all the Europeans send while I'm sleeping :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, isn't the -proposed tag for -proposed uploads?
<seb128> pitti, you set that for the easy codec bug
<asac> pitti: i can do that today. or monday (have a few fixes in pipeline that i would like to commit upstream for that). so if you want it today i can just upload
<asac> pitti: re XID ... i have to admit that i have no real summary besides from what i mentioned in the bug comment
<asac> i will try to get karlt on the line who might know some backgrounds
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/401823/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401823 in xlibs "(firefox:24993): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead - overeager XID caching" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/401823/comments/5
<asac> those comments are the current status
<asac> i havent seen a proof of "those troubles ahead"
<pitti> asac: ok, thanks
<pitti> it didn't sound like OMGbreakseverythign
<asac> but its not something i would like to hide
<asac> before final
<asac> yes
<asac> but it could cause follow up crashes (rare?)
<asac> from what i understand its becausee gdk overeagerly caches xid's
<asac> and then things like flash et al that dont use the same gdk allocate the same XIDs
<asac> have to get a fresh git gtk snapshot and will look a bit closer to the gdk code
<asac> to refresh my memory on this
<asac> mclasen: i guess you might know something too: how bad is: (firefox-3.5:14875): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead ?
<rickspencer3> asas ccheney ArneGoetje jcastro kenvandine pedro_ Riddell pitti :
<rickspencer3> good morning
<rickspencer3> anyone hear from bryce?
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> rickspencer3: no, nothing yet
<rickspencer3> I did!
<rickspencer3> It's a boy!
<rickspencer3> he says
<rickspencer3> His name is Dutch Alexander, he was born healthy and happy at 9:19pm on
<rickspencer3> 9/10.  6lbs 8oz.
<rickspencer3> !!!
<pitti> yay!
<pedro_> \o/! super!
<asac> nice
<didrocks> sweet :)
<kenvandine> woot
 * kenvandine runs out for an early lunch break... be back in about an hour
<tseliot> rickspencer3: a boy? Wasn't it supposed to be a girl? (BTW the same thing happened when I was born)
<rickspencer3> tseliot, I dunno
<Riddell> morning rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi Riddell
<Riddell> does this mean we'll have to compete with a screaming bairn to get our X bugs fixed? :)
<rickspencer3> Riddell, yes
<rickspencer3> a baby has a way of reseeting your priorities in a serious way
<pitti> kenvandine: what do I need here (https://launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/ppa), farsight and libnice?
<mvo> did I mention that compiz upstream is rocking currently?
<mvo> fixes, fixes, its just great
<seb128> mvo, waouh
<seb128> mvo, what happened to your upload?
<mvo> seb128: postponed because *more* fixes are on the way
<mvo> maybe I upload anyway
<mvo> and just push them tomorrow
 * mvo wants icecream first :)
<seb128> if you wait for it to be perfect you will never upload
<mvo> good point
<seb128> ice cream, hum ;-)
<seb128> lucky you!
<seb128> enjoy ;-)
<mvo> well, I need to go out and get it first, but its so nice outside, that I totally want to do that now :)
<asac> have a great weekend everyone!
<pitti> see you asac
<mvo> you too asac
<seb128> asac, hum, now firefox disabled greasemonkey!
<pitti> mvo: lucky you, it's quite cold here (18 degrees)
<seb128> saying it's not compatible with 3.5.3
<kenvandine> pitti, yes
<pitti> kenvandine: meeting now; I installed the crack, can I ping you when I have enough spare cycles from teh meeting?
<kenvandine> sure
<pitti> kenvandine: hm, there goes apport again
<pitti> kenvandine: I called you, then you called me
<dashua> mvo, Latest compiz uploads r0x.  There are no more artifacts between menubar and the metacity on wobbly :)
<dashua> Still testing them out.
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> i didn't see the dialog
<pitti> kenvandine: it's not even apport, it's just 100% CPU and frozen
<kenvandine> pitti, are you back to a functioning state?
<pitti> kenvandine: restarted
<pitti> kenvandine: it didn't freeze this time
<pitti> kenvandine: say something
<pitti> kenvandine: I can hear you
<kenvandine> mine says "Connecting"
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> cool
<pitti> but through the loudspeakers
<kenvandine> hehe
 * pitti fiddles headphone
<kenvandine> i don't hear you
<pitti> kenvandine: I can hear you
<kenvandine> that is progress :)
<pitti> kenvandine: I switched mike to usb, but still nothing
<pitti> kenvandine: let's continue later, meeting time
<pitti> kenvandine: heh, hanging up -> frozen again
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> pitti, when we test again, run empathy with this command
<kenvandine> EMPATHY_LOGFILE=/tmp/empathy.log GST_DEBUG=\*fsrtp\*:5 EMPATHY_DEBUG=all empathy
<NCommander> pitti, ping, your last patch broke the armel build of glib :-/. Any ideas whats wrong with it?
 * NCommander is just looking at it now
<pitti> NCommander: we just discussed it in #u-meeting
<pitti> NCommander: just fix glibc to build, then we can retry glib
<NCommander> oh, sorry, missed that bit
<pitti> NCommander: alternatively, we can drop --enable-assert-messages on armel, but then again, glibc really should build either way :)
<pitti> NCommander: lool is at fixing glibc ATM
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, whatever you did now crashed empathy
<kenvandine> pitti, ok... so voice works :)
<kenvandine> did you get a X error?
<pitti> kenvandiempathy: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :2.0.
<pitti> ^ last line in /tmp/empathy.log
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> yeah... i think it might be a compiz bug
<kenvandine> pitti, but this is good progress :)
<lool> pitti: I handed doko the fix; I cant upload since he did some unuploaded changes as a new revision so I think he's testing them and I dont want to wait on a rebuild; also I cant push to the eglibc bzr but that's minor
<lool> pitti: You might want to add a versionned libc-dev bdep in glib as time permits though
<pitti> lool: does the FTBFS break anything on arm?
<pitti> lool: if so, I'll just change it to disable the new feature on armel
<kenvandine> pitti, ok... not compiz :)
<kenvandine> pitti, progress though :)
<lool> pitti: It breaks the image builds
<pitti> kenvandine: absolutely
<kenvandine> pitti, so i think libnice and farsight2 with gupnp is worth it :)
<kenvandine> next to fix the video problem
<pitti> kenvandine: gupnp> ++
<rugby471> hello
<mvo> dashua: great to hear that compiz is fixing these issues - I will do a karmic upload RSN
<pitti> kenvandine: mind writing a MIR for gupnp, so that I can approve it?
<kenvandine> pitti, i will post the the debdiff
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> will do
<pitti> kenvandine: cool, I'll sponsor; thanks
<seb128> pedro_, do you have a bug you use to duplicate all those sudo nautilus crashes?
<pedro_> seb128, the memory corruption ones? I've marking those as dup of bug 420841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420841 in brasero "karmic nautilus fails to run as root " [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420841
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so you think it's not a nautilus issue?
<pedro_> seems to be a brasero nautilus extension one
<seb128> ok, you are right
<pedro_> will send that upstream wonder why i didn't previously
<pedro_> probably too much bug mail there
<seb128> ok, that keeps coming
<rugby471> mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-store/+bug/427346
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427346 in software-store "architecture support not there (regression to g-a-i)" [High,Triaged]
<rugby471> how do we want to tackle this bug, not display it or just gray it out etc.
<rugby471> mvo: ^ are you working on this? otherwise I shall take it up
<mpt> rugby471, I think greying it out would be the most understandable way of handling it without adding any new strings
<rugby471> mpt: ok, so do we want the item in the department list grayed out?
<mpt> rugby471, yes
<rugby471> mpt: and no text?
<rugby471> mpt: we could have something like: this is not supported by your processor type
<mvo> rugby471: no, fixing that would be great
<rugby471> ok
<mpt> rugby471, as I understand it, we can't add new text, we're past UI freeze
<rugby471> oh
<rugby471> well there we go :-)
<rugby471> mvo: can we not add new strings?
<mvo> mpt: I think your idea of using the g-a-i strings is a good one
<mvo> rugby471: we should avoid it really hard, but if we can use the ones in g-a-i I think we are ok, its just a bit of work to mnually merge them and the translations
<rugby471> ok
<mvo> its a pretty anoying bug
<mvo> IMO
<rugby471> I shall hold off on the strings at the moment then
<rugby471> just the graying out :-)
 * mvo nods
<pitti> seb128: sabayon was removed from Debian, with "ROM; almost completely broken"; should we follow suit?
<seb128> pitti, not sure, I think edubuntu uses it and it got updates in karmic
<pitti> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> asac, want to sponsor bug #427665?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427665 in gnome-bluetooth "Update to 2.27.90" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427665
<tedg> seb128: Can you try lp:~ted/dbusmenu/427819 to see if it fixes that bug?  It removes a small feature, but it shouldn't be one that we need.  I think that dbus-glib is broken here.
<seb128> tedg, what do I need to restart?
<tedg> seb128: You said the bug was happening at login?
<seb128> no, it happens every time I start evo
<seb128> or close evo
<tedg> seb128: Then killall indicator-applet
<seb128> tedg, lp:~ted/dbusmenu/427819 not working
<tedg> seb128: Still crashing?  Or something doesn't work?
<seb128> bzr complains about lp:~ted/dbusmenu/427819
<seb128> ie bzr get lp:~ted/dbusmenu/427819 doesn't work
<tedg> seb128: heh, oh.  Maybe LP hasn't saved it yet.
<pitti> have a good weenend everyone!
<seb128> pitti, thanks, you too!
<seb128> tedg, I'm off for dinner will still build try and let you know after dinner
<tedg> seb128: Cool, thanks!
<didrocks> have a good weekend pitti!
<didrocks> and a good dinner for seb128 :)
<rugby471> mvo: how does the appdetailsview change colour for the installed and not installed items?
<rugby471> mvo: ah don't worry I see :-)
<c_korn> tedg: thanks for merging my branch and releasing the new version. does the gconf key need to be documented somewhere ? or are experts expected to find it themselves ? :)
<tedg> c_korn: They're defined as experts :)
<tedg> c_korn: Seems like a good idea, but I'm not sure where to put it....
<kklimonda> pitti: how strict is UI freeze and how hard would it be to get an exception for a new dialog window and a donate button in help menu for transmission?
<c_korn> tedg: hm, neither do I. so I think my work is finished so far.
<aquarius> is software-store able to run uninstalled? (i.e., out of the source tree?)
<aquarius> when I try I get xapian.DatabaseOpeningError: Couldn't detect type of database, which might mean that I need to create a database or something.
<rugby471> mvo: I am trying to do the arch thing now
<mvo> rugby471: ok, let me know if you have any questions, do you know the details? there should be just a check, if the package is not in the aptcache then it should check if its supposed to be available or not
<rugby471> mvo: is the place I need to be check for the arch in appview.py (as you have moved some stuff into seperate widgets)
<rugby471> check > checking
<aquarius> ah, it tries to make /var/cache/software-store/xapian a xapian database, and that folder doesn't exist. Does that mean that software-store expects to be run once installed, and won't run uninstalled?
<mvo> aquarius: it currently runs not great uninstalled, it complains about missing icons too
<mvo> aquarius: once the version from the archive is installed it will run just fine out of the bzr tree
<mvo> aquarius: its something I would like to fix at some point though
<aquarius> mvo, can I just poke softwarestore.enums to point at locally-writeable folders (which I will happily submit a patch for) or is there likely to be loads of stuff which assumes that it is Master Of Everything and can write in /var and so on? :)
<rugby471> mvo: I shall try my hand at an easier bug, however i have fixed a medium priority bug in my branch, could you merge?
<mvo> aquarius: we could just add --cachedir as a commandline option - I would be happy to merge such a patch
<mvo> rugby471: sure
<rugby471> mvo:thx
<mvo> aquarius: I think its just the cache that is in /var and some icons loading, but that is a matter of "try: except glib.GError: pass ;)
<mvo> aquarius: and of course the ugliness that there are no icons then
<mvo> :)
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> I'll take a look at it :)
<mvo> maybe a additional explicit --datadir in the commandline
<mvo> (seperate from --cachedir)
<mvo> rugby471: is it pushed yet? bzr just said "nothing to do"
<mvo> (or maybe LP is a bit on the slow side today ;)
<rugby471> mvo: yeah it is slow, the launchpad page still says 'Updating branch...'
<rugby471> https://code.launchpad.net/~rugby471/software-store/software-store-andrew
<rugby471> aquarius: it should be easy, just add another switch in ./software-store, we are using optparse
 * aquarius nods, yep
<aquarius> just noticed that myself :)
<rugby471> mvo: I no longer experience https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-store/+bug/419740, can I close it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419740 in software-store "search bar consistently loses focus" [Medium,Triaged]
<rugby471> aquarius: hehe
<aquarius> I assume you're in favour of explicit "pass a --datadir" rather than semi-magical "am I in the source tree? yes? brilliant, I'll use this different set of data files" code?
<rugby471> mvo: what I mean is do you still experience it :-)
<mvo> rugby471: yeah, someone will reopen if it happens again
<rugby471> mvo: kl
<mvo> rugby471: no, haven't had it recently, many think
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> rugby471: what bug should I close with the merge?
<rugby471> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-store/+bug/425859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425859 in software-store "Progress cricle still displayed after screenshot has loaded" [Medium,Fix committed]
<rugby471> mvo: ^
<mvo> thanks
<rugby471> mvo: np, how is the apt.ubuntu.com  progressing?
<rugby471> mvo: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-store/+bug/427568 fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427568 in software-store "Please sort programs in a locale-friendly way" [Low,Confirmed]
<mvo> loclae-friendly sorting should be fix-commited
<rugby471> mvo: kl
<mvo> rugby471: your fix works nicely, commited
<rugby471> mvo: thanks
<mvo> sounds like its time for another upload soon ;)
<rugby471> mvo: hehe
<rugby471> mvo: wait one min and I might have one more fix
<rugby471> mvo: ah nope don't worry
<rugby471> mvo: I misunderstood the bug
<mvo> sure, I can bit a bit longer
<mvo> no problem
<rugby471> mvo: go ahead :-)
<aquarius> OK, given my no knowledge of xapian -- is the xapian database in /var/cache/software-store/xapian expected to already exist? i.e., it is not created by the software-store program itself?
<rugby471> mvo: gotta go now
<rugby471> mvo: see ya
<mvo> aquarius: its run when the package gets installed, the script is in utils/update-software-store
<mvo> aquarius: it would be cool if the app itself checks if it can create the db when a alternative --cachedir is given
<aquarius> cool :)
<mvo> so that it runs full from a bzr checkout without any need of local install
<aquarius> exactly what I'm trying to make it do :)
<mvo> cool
 * aquarius pushes lp:~sil/software-store/run-uninstalled
<aquarius> mvo, how are you software-store guys handling patches? Should I propose for merging into trunk, or do you do things another way?
<mvo> aquarius: proposing via the web-ui is fine, or just mentioning it on irc
<mvo> its still a small project :)
 * aquarius grins
 * aquarius mentions it on irc ;)
<mvo> what is the branch url?
<aquarius> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/software-store/run-uninstalled
<aquarius> I don't know whether it does everything that's required, specifically because I don't really understand xapian, so atm it doesn't actually show any packages inside each department.
<aquarius> on the other hand that's better than a traceback :P
<mvo> that sounds like its not quite there yet ;)
<mvo> better than a traceback for sure
 * mvo looks at the branch
<aquarius> I agree it's not quite there yet, but I need to be schooled in xapian. :)
<mvo> aquarius: hm, the diff looks right, its probably/hopefully something really trivial
 * mvo looks a bit sharper
<aquarius> I am 82% sure that the problem is that I'm not populating the xapian database right, and therefore it gets no results.
<mvo> aquarius: I got it mostly working I think, it needs some love because of apt is a system package and a sub-package in software-store (or either relative imports or rename)
<aquarius> python -c "import xapian; d=xapian.Database('data/xapian'); enq=xapian.Enquire(d); print [x for x in enq.get_mset(0, 20)]"
<aquarius> []
<aquarius> ah, that's weird. When I ran it the first time it complained about apt not having a sub-package Cache, and when I ran it the second time it didn't complain so I thought it was cosmic rays or something :)
<mvo> I renamed data=APP_INSTALL_PATH to desktopdir (and the same two lines below)
<mvo> haha
<mvo> funny, I have not tried running it twice :P
<mvo> next thing is to figure out how to flush the WriteableDatabase
<mvo> before the other one opens the data again
<mvo> flush()
<mvo> hm, that is easy
<aquarius> I was worried that would be it. I thought to myself: I wonder if I'm allowed to re-open an open db? :)
<aquarius> .flush? that's it?
<mvo> yeah, that seems to help
<mvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/269348/ is what I did
<mvo> I just need to learn a bit more about relative imports, I guess it makes sense to either use them everywhere or nowhere
<aquarius> in ubuntu one we had a big argument about it and decided to not use them
<aquarius> which is good, because it meant that I didn't have to learn about them ;-)
<aquarius> yeah!!!
<aquarius> victory.
<mvo> haha
<mvo> I will just rename apt then
<aquarius> well, it's pushed with the relative imports in
<aquarius> you violated the Big Important Rule, which is: never name any Python module the same as a system module, or you'll spend a hundred years trying to work out what the problem is :)
<aquarius> right, now to do what I actually intended to do, which is disable the install button while something installs. And then go to the pub. :)
<mvo> :)
<mvo> cool
 * aquarius grumbles. You can't pass arbitrary parameters to an AptTransaction's exit_handler
<aquarius> if the right way to do this is to allow that, which it is, then I have to patch aptdaemon, which is not happening at 8.30pm on a Friday :)
<seb128> tedg, re
<seb128> tedg, the update doesn't crash indeed
<tedg> seb128: Woot!
<tedg> seb128: Does it work? :)
<seb128> it seems
<seb128> not sure what it could break
 * tedg was waiting for a "it doesn't crash, but my cat is dead" :)
<seb128> the indicator lists the same things
<seb128> and clicking on those work the same way
<seb128> no, it seems to work and my cat is good shape too ;-)
<tedg> Sounds good.  Odd that you entered that case and I didn't.
<seb128> +in
<seb128> dunno what triggers it
<seb128> I get it on both my desktop and laptop configs
<seb128> anyway good to see it fixed
<seb128> that's not a major issue, just an applet which reloads fine so it will wait next week
<seb128> I'm going back to my friday evening
<seb128> have a good weekend everybody
<tedg> Cool, I put it into trunk.  So it'll get in the release.
<tedg> seb128: Have a good weekend!
<seb128> tedg, thanks, you too ;-)
<aquarius> wtf? the display of an app is a totally from-scratch webkit view? grr.
<aquarius> right, I don't know anything about wkwidget, so it can wait until later this weekend :)
<aquarius> mvo, do I need to propose that run-uninstalled branch for merging, or is it now on your list to do anyway?
<darkham> how many possibilities i've to finde some of the new themes in karmic daily?
<darkham> someone?
<seb128> see you later!
<mac_v> !topic | darkham
<ubottu> darkham: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-12
<c_korn> will it be standard that only the system menu does not have icons in the first level ?
<walters> c_korn: i believe that's changing upstream
<andreasn> the standard is that only dynamic objects use a icon, and the system menu don't contain any of those
<c_korn> so also the icons for applications/places and the second levels in the system menu are removed ?
<andreasn> no, places are dynamic objects, so are the "apps" in the system menu
<c_korn> hm, then the identation should be removed. looks like there are icons missing
<andreasn> the identation is needed for when a menu has radiobuttons or checkboxes in a menu
<andreasn> (other OSes does this too)
<c_korn> yes, in application's menus. but I was referring to the System menu.
<andreasn> it used to not be any indentation for a while, but that looked very odd in a lot of apps
<c_korn> sure in apps. but what about the System menu ?
<c_korn> it is a static menu. no checkboxes or radiobuttons. but has identation. while Applications/Places have icons. so it looks like there were icons missing in System (only on first level actually)
<andreasn> not sure what's best there, stuff can be added to it with the 'Edit menu' option
<andreasn> no idea how that would impact on ti
<andreasn> it
<c_korn> hm, this is true. so it also should have icons because it is dynamic ?
<andreasn> you should ask mpt what he thinks when he comes around
<andreasn> UI questions like this isn't really my main area, I only care about the visual design bits
<c_korn> andreasn: ok, I will ask mpt. thanks.
<TheMuso> Seems like /usr/lib/gnome-session/helpers/at-spi-registryd-wrapper is missing from the latest gnome-session.
<TheMuso> c/
<TheMuso> hrm seems its been removed from gnome-session upstream...
<mclasen> at-spi-registryd connects to sm itself now
<mclasen> and crashes doing so...
<TheMuso> even better.
<TheMuso> Hrm I see what I need to do to fix things up.
<TheMuso> at least to get the desktop files in /etc/xdg/autostart sorted out for at-spi.
<darkham> how many possibilities i've to finde some of the new themes in karmic daily?
<darkham> the daily iso?
<darkham> the daily iso?
<darkham> how many possibilities i've to find some of the new themes in karmic daily live-cd ?
<darkham> how many possibilities i've to find some of the new themes in karmic daily live cd?
<rugby471> mac_v: do you have the SVG for the progress icon handy? I need to re-export the icon
<mac_v> rugby471: heya... was away  :) , got the icon?
<rugby471> mac_v: yup
<rugby471> mac_v: I was just updating it to be 24x24
<mac_v> ok
<rugby471> mac_v: and I made a script to simpify the exporting this time :-)
<rugby471> *ssimplify
<rugby471> *simplify
<rugby471> :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: heh , good to see some one like me... someone who has to make corrections for corrections ;p
<rugby471> mac_v: hehe, last time I spent about half-an-hour, whereas this time it was 1 minute :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: ^ i meant typos above ;D
<rugby471> mac_v: ah yes that as well :-)
<aquarius> Anyone know anything about aptdaemon? :)
<ccheney> whatever is causing (or allows) pete's bug on facebook (prob gwibber) needs to be fixed asap
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-13
<mac_v> awalton: hi... , regarding this bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=586488
<ubottu> Gnome bug 586488 in general "attach distributor-logo as the filesystem icon" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<mac_v> could this be allowed a freeze exception?
<mac_v> its a small change and wouldnt affect much , just the new label needs to be accepted ;)
<idorock89> is there a keyboard shortcut to shutdown or restart in jaunty/karmic?
<c_korn> idorock89: you mean if the shutdown menu is accessible via keyboard ?
<idorock89> c_korn: yeap
<idorock89> c_korn: so is it there or not?
<c_korn> idorock89: I also have to google it. never tried.
<c_korn> idorock89: what about this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f07aa7c84ed579b4ec8a53ba2ea0bc7f&p=4205621&postcount=6
<idorock89> c_korn: "I really wouldn't recommend this unless your computer is frozen."
<c_korn> idorock89: yes, this is related to the magic keys.
<idorock89> c_korn: no. this is for when computer freezes
<c_korn> look at the lines below "dryder:"
<idorock89> but i want to acces the fusa applet from the keyboard
<idorock89> so that i can select what i want from that
<c_korn> bug 337775 is about that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337775 in fast-user-switch-applet "no "usability sane" way to reboot jaunty without mouse" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337775
<idorock89> c_korn: any idea if fixed in karmic with it's new fusa?
<c_korn> idorock89: let me try...
<idorock89> c_korn: reading the comments
<idorock89> rickspencer had set uit to be fixed for
<idorock89> karmic alpha 3 but its not closed so i amguessin its not yet fixed for mkarmic  aswell
<c_korn> idorock89: you are right. I changed the bug report accordingly
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-13
<RAOF> Good morning rickspencer3!
<rickspencer3> RAOF, good evening, actually, but yeah ;)
<RAOF> Fun Sunday?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, yeah, I forgot to do my notes for the dreaded "monthly report"
<rickspencer3> figured I'd knock it out now
<RAOF> Do you get to do an even *bigger* monthly report now/soon? :)
<rickspencer3> RAOF, well, I have to roll up all the Ubuntu Engineering stuff into the Canonical monthly report
<RAOF> That sounds like quite a substantal undertaking.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, not really
<rickspencer3> it's just like a paragraph and some stats
 * TheMuso waves to rickspencer3.
<rickspencer3> hi TheMuso
<rickspencer3> hope you guys are enjoying your Monday morning
<rickspencer3> I guess without robert_ancell though :/
<tremolux> TheMuso, RAOF, rickspencer3: hey mates
 * tremolux waves
<rickspencer3> hey tremolux
<RAOF> Hey there.
<rickspencer3> hey tremolux I got assigned this bug today: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/578045
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 578045 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Upgrading packaged Ubuntu application unreasonably involves upgrading entire OS (affects: 5) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,Opinion]
<rickspencer3> I hope I handled it okay
<tremolux> rickspencer3: I noticed that, I think you handled it well  :)
<tremolux> rickspencer3: I think that got assigned to you because it was linked from the blueprint
<rickspencer3> we'll see
<rickspencer3> well, I got my report updated, oh joy!
<rickspencer3> now off to dinner
<tremolux> rickspencer3: and it was showing up as a work item, I didn't realize that!
<rickspencer3> oh really?
<rickspencer3> it shouldn't be a work item
<tremolux> rickspencer3: yep!  so, I think you just closed out your work item
<tremolux> I think it's automatic
<rickspencer3> whatever ;)
<tremolux> haha
<rickspencer3> but I thought only certain bugs got set as work items
<rickspencer3> but in any case, it's hardly a "work item"
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, RAOF how are things going for you guys?
<rickspencer3> anything I should be aware of, etc... before I take off?
<rickspencer3> anything I could take care of for you in the morning?
<RAOF> Nope, I'm good (but cold, so it's time to move in front of the heater)
<tremolux> rickspencer3:  ah, looks like mpt assigned it to you...anyway, I think it's all good
<tremolux> I'm going to dinner too, have a good dinner rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> later guyses!
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hi!
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Well thanks, all fine here atm.
 * TheMuso was away going through the latest batch of bug mail...
<rickspencer3> nice
<RAOF> Bah.  Stupid gnome-settings-daemon, crashing when I undock my lappy.
 * TheMuso sighs. I wish people wouldn't use damn X-Fi cards...
<RAOF> It's because creative used to make the only decent sound cards for gaming.
<RAOF> Back in the 90s ;)
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<TheMuso> Onboard hda sound is fine for just about anything these days.
<TheMuso> ...and USB audio devices are more often than not a pain for users.
<TheMuso> Thanks to lazy manufacturers.
<RAOF> Onboard hda does tend to have annoying analog noise, though.
<RAOF> Because it's *clearly* not important to have the speaker/headphone/microphone jacks isolated from the random electrical noise of your system.  Like pressing keys on the keyboard.
<TheMuso> RAOF: This is true, some board manufacturers are better than others though. From experience, gigabyte are ok with this.
<TheMuso> i.e headphones/speakers for me on gigabyte boards don't have any hum/hiss.
<TheMuso> At least, so far as is annoying.
<RAOF> :D
<RAOF> I only really care about my laptops.  Although I may buy a new desktop system to play Civ V on…
<RAOF> It's difficult to shop around for less noisy headsets on a laptop :)
<rickspencer3> time to go see how my update to my mini 10v went
<rickspencer3> it's weird how out of date the stable release always seems when we get near the end of a development cycle
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Aint that the truth./
<TheMuso> Especially with hardware support.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yeah, I haven't used any notebook other than my MBP for a while now, and it certainly doesn't leak machine noise, nore did my previous Thinkpad which had an AC97 chip.
<RAOF> This thinkpad isn't bad; my Asus laptop is pretty poor, though.
<rickspencer3> Are any of you guys running unity right now?
<rickspencer3> I can't figure out how to pull down the menus with the alt keys :/
<TheMuso> No.
<RAOF> rickspencer3: I am.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, couple of questions:
<rickspencer3> 1. can you use the keyboard to use the menus?
<RAOF> 1) No
<rickspencer3> like, use ALT-D to pull down the documents menu
<rickspencer3> :/
<rickspencer3> so, how are you supposed to use the menus?
<RAOF> With a mouse, I expect.
<rickspencer3> 2. Does ubuntu-bug work for you on unity?
<RAOF> DX surely have some keyboard monkeys in there, though.
<rickspencer3> for me, programs don't seem to be able to launch other programs
<RAOF> “ubuntu-bug unity” seems to have worked.
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Like the terminal, for example?
<RAOF> Do's launching stuff fine here, the messaging menu launched evolution for me, etc.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, hold on
<rickspencer3> like quickly edit won;t launch gedit
<rickspencer3> and ubuntu-bug won't launch the browser
<RAOF> Ubuntu bug has launched chromium for me fine.  Is there something screwy in your env?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, could be
<rickspencer3> the keyboard thing is vexing me, though
<rickspencer3> doesn't seem to be a bug logged for it or such
<rickspencer3> maybe there's another way I'm supposed to do it
<RAOF> It's probably a bug.
<RAOF> I don't use the menu very much, and don't use the keyboard shortcuts when I do; it's quite possible that it's been missed / assumed someone else will fix it / assumed it's by design / apathy'd.
<rickspencer3> whatever
<rickspencer3> I logged a but
<rickspencer3> a bug too
<rickspencer3> I'll crack the whip tomorrow when people are around
<rickspencer3> oh man, Photobomb is too wide to fit into Unity now :,(
<rickspencer3> and it does funny things when it's supposed to maximize
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: No keyboard for menu access? That worries me when something as basic as that is missing.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, right
<rickspencer3> though I'm not sure it's missing, it might just be different
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Tried the Alt + F1 or such key combination?
<TheMuso> I.e ALT + a functino key.
<TheMuso> gah typing
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> right, some of those close windows, apparantly ;)
<TheMuso> wah
<TheMuso> Alt + F4 does that
<TheMuso> or should do that
<rickspencer3> right :)
<TheMuso> Thats a WM function afaicr.
<TheMuso> Man its really starting to feel like spring here today.
<rickspencer3> well, so far this Alt key thing seems to be the only missing feature
<rickspencer3> some buggy behavior
<rickspencer3> but it seems to be complete
<RAOF> TheMuso: Windy, you mean?
<TheMuso> RAOF: No, only a light breeze. The weather itself is very mild.
<RAOF> It was hella windy last night here.  And is today, too.
<TheMuso> Heh its already 20 degrees.
<RAOF> Spring, and the associated winds, have hit Hobart :)
<rickspencer3> mutter acts funny when your app is bigger than the destkop
<TheMuso> RAOF: Spring I like. The winds, not so much.
<RAOF> Unity handles fullscreen windows rather nicely, though.
<rickspencer3> you mean like when you do F11>
 * rickspencer3 tries
<RAOF> It must have been even windier in the mountains.
<TheMuso> Man I really like how apport tells you what installation media was used to install Ubuntu. I find it useful when people choose to use KDe apps in Ubuntu. :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: I am no longer in the mountains.
<TheMuso> But yes, I believe it was.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Yeah, I know.  My memory, while bad, isn't quite that bad :)
<TheMuso> heh ok
<rickspencer3> see you guys tomorrow!
<TheMuso> RAOF: I don't envy your xorg hardware juggling act. :S
<TheMuso> Video hardware is worse than audio in some respects.
<TheMuso> in terms of supporting.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Yeah, seems like.
<RAOF> It doesn't seem like support for older audio chips degrades nearly as fast as for older video chips.
<RAOF> Probably because they're doing less interesting things.
<TheMuso> Right.,
<RAOF> Time to lock my GPU again.  For science!
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> GAH!
<RAOF> Is launchpad down, broken, or just slow?
<lifeless> right now? we thought we had it fixed.
<lifeless> what happened
<RAOF> I'm trying to file a bug; it comes up with the ‘waiting for apport stuff’, then that finishes.  I entered the bug title & the initial comment, hit “submit”, and then got a non-oops launchpad sorry page.
<lifeless> are you using edge or lpent
<lifeless> lpnet
<RAOF> Edge
<lifeless> also #launchpad please
 * TheMuso -> lunch
<RAOF> Hm, fun bug.  Maximising a terminal crashes it.
<TheMuso> RAOF: fun indeed.
<TheMuso> c/
<RAOF> :)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> RAOF: how are you?
<RAOF> pitti: Good morning.
<RAOF> pitti: I'm pretty well.
<RAOF> Yourself?
<pitti> I'm great, had a nice week of vacation
<pitti> I just got quite puzzled this morning, my external monitor stopped working as soon as X starts
<pitti> the only relevant upgraded package that I saw is xserver-xorg-code, but that was just dependency changes
<pitti> and I can manually do startx, then enable both (internal and dvi) side by side, but not the external one exclusively
<pitti> RAOF: you didn't happen to hear similar reports already?
<RAOF> No, I haven't
<pitti> I'll continue to track this down later
<pitti> RAOF: ok, thanks
<RAOF> So you can't actually disable the internal screen at all?
<pitti> I can
<lifeless> pitti: welcome back!
<pitti> DVI works on VTs, fails in gdm, and starts working again if I additionally enable it to the left or right of lvds
<pitti> hey lifeless, thank you!
<RAOF> Aaaah, yes.
 * pitti posted photos at http://piware.de/fotos/Donauradtour-Sep10/
<RAOF> That seems moderately similar to what happens here, except that it's only on gdm that it's disabled.
<RAOF> IE: it works before and after.
<pitti> RAOF: What I'm trying to find out is what changed; it worked well before my holidays, and something in yesterday's mega-dist upgrade broke it
<RAOF> I suspect gdm.
<pitti> but I didn't see a new *drm*, *mesa*, etc.
<pitti> RAOF: no, it happens with startx, too
 * RAOF hates having to kill his session to test things!
<pitti> gdm did change, but also in a trivial way
<pitti> RAOF: don't worry for now, I'll collect some more info later on
<RAOF> Ta.
<pitti> RAOF: we so much need xscreen :)
<RAOF> That'd be sweet :)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm fine, thanks :) and you? how were you holidays?
<didrocks> your*
<pitti> didrocks: very nice; no broken spokes or flat tires, and Vienna is really enjoyable
<pitti> didrocks: http://piware.de/fotos/Donauradtour-Sep10/ :)
<didrocks> pitti: waow, really cute! Seems you had both nice and bad weather during your travel though
<pitti> didrocks: yes, mixed; but only one day with heavy rain, the rest was actually quite nice for cycling
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so overall the right week to get there :-)
<pitti> didrocks: absolutely; the nights were quite chilly (and thus a lot of dew in the mornings), so we didn't have breakfast outside; but that worked well, most camping sites were next to a restaurant
 * pitti finally beat the apport retracers into submission, as it seems
<didrocks> pitti: happy that you enjoyed it! How many kilometers were you cycling this week?
<didrocks> ahah :-)
<pitti> didrocks: just 340, was quite easy
<didrocks> pitti: still something ^^
<didrocks> pitti: Julie saw a document on Vienna. She wants to get there to eat some confectionery ;)
<pitti> didrocks: the deserts are absolutely amazing there
<pitti> erm, "desserts"
<pitti> no deserts in Austria, sorry
<pitti> that was Australia :)
<didrocks> I think that Julie prefers desserts to deserts ;)
<didrocks> (so am I, btw)
<pitti> ++
<fta> pitti, hi, do you know if calibre will be upgraded in maverick? ours is old and doesn't support a bunch of new devices, including the new kindle 3 which is supported upstream
<pitti> fta: yes, that's on my list
<fta> pitti, great, i'm expecting my K3 today in the mail ;)
<pitti> fta: probably later this week, though, today I have too much to do with post-holiday catchup
<pitti> fta: whee!
<pitti> fta: I'll see what I can do :)
<fta> i hope it will be better than my old sony prs700
<pitti> I still like my prs505
<fta> pitti, the 700 has a touchscreen, which makes it tougher to reader (lots of glares)
<fta> -reader+read
<pitti> fta: right, I noticed that; I thought a touchscreen was overkill for something to read books with
<pitti> it probably halves the battery life or so
<fta> that too, right
<fta> grrr, telepathy-gabble crashes when trying to send a file in empathy over gtalk
<fta> rickspencer3, didrocks: hi, can i add stuff to the app-indicator menu using quidgets?
<fta> rickspencer3, didrocks: i want to do something with that menu for a new app i've created
<didrocks> fta: there is quickly add indicator from the quickly trunk
<didrocks> nothing in quidgets AFAIK
<ricotz> pitti, hello, would you consider a new bugfix-only release of openerp-server and -client for maverick?
<pitti> ricotz: I don't have any idea what openerp is, but "bug fix only" sounds great for maverick :)
<glatzor> mvo, hello, what do you think about lp #635547	
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 635547 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Simulate requires an authentication before (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635547
<ricotz> pitti, it has a fairly huge bugfix list but therefore a huge diff 3,5MB
<seb128> hey pitti!
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> salut seb128
 * pitti hugs seb128, ca va?
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> yes, and you? had nice holidays?
<seb128> thanks for restarting the retracers during the weekend
<pitti> seb128: yes, indeed I had; http://piware.de/fotos/Donauradtour-Sep10/ for some photos, or my blog if you fancy reading some German :)
<seb128> ;-)
<glatzor> mvo, This way you could run an Installpackages call if an application description in s-c would be opened. afterwards you make a simulate call and show the "download size" or possible problems in the description
<pitti> seb128: I had to fiddle with them a bit, but now the i386 one is working and amd64 is consolidating
<glatzor> mvo, if the user moves on, you can make a cancel call to the transaction
<pitti> seb128: with which app did you get bug 632291 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632291 in gdm-guest-session (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "the apparmor profile needs to be updated to allow mono use (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632291
<seb128> pitti, what was wrong this time?
<seb128> pitti, they have been running for some days without issue
<mvo> glatzor: sounds cool, let me check it out
<seb128> pitti, tried tomboy and f-spot iirc
<pitti> seb128: they failed dist-upgrading in libglib postinst, and then the bad python modules again
<pitti> seb128: but seems the attachment permission issue was fixed/worked around
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I spend at least 10 hours with the launchpad guys until we got there
<seb128> they allow direct access from the retracer to the librarian
<pitti> whee, thanks for that
<seb128> but then we some firewall issues in the dc
<pitti> just responding to the RT about that
<seb128> then upload was broken
<seb128> which was other firewall issues...
<pitti> dup checking works, too
<glatzor> mvo, who was the guy I should talk to about being allowed to change bug priorities of the aptdaemon package?
<seb128> pitti, how did you fix the glib update one?
<mvo> glatzor: so you are working on this currently? to make simulate not require a authentication?
<mvo> glatzor: bdmurray
<pitti> seb128: remove set -e from postinst, add exit 0 at the end
<seb128> pitti, I logged in the retracer and moved the postinst away at each glib update
<mvo> glatzor: he needs to add you to bugcontrol I believe
<pitti> seb128: or that
<glatzor> mvo, It would just be a simple copy&paste task
<seb128> I don't understand why it doesn't find the symbol
<seb128> the symbol is in this glib version
<pitti> wah, i386 crashed again
<seb128> on what error?
<pitti> HTTP Error 412: Precondition Failed
<mvo> glatzor: cool
<pitti> seb128: but Diogo sent a branch for fixing the test suite (oauth stuff)
<pitti> seb128: so I'll test that locally
<seb128> ok
<seb128> deryck though it would take some time before it lands
<seb128> so we went for the workaround
<glatzor> mvo, But I don't have god any idea about the performance
<seb128> brb session restart
<glatzor> mvo, But this would be async anyway. So "Calculating download size ..." :)
<seb128> re
<glatzor> mvo, whoa, installing kpackagekit on a default ubuntu desktop results in 336 MBytes of dependencies :)
<mvo> glatzor: the current check for this is done async too, so that should be fine (and its not cheap either ;)
<mvo> glatzor: impressive :)
<dpm> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey dpm
<dpm> hey pitti, welcome back, had a good holiday?
<pitti> dpm: I had, thanks!
<dpm> cool :)
<seb128> pitti, thanks for fixing the guest session ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I hope it works; I couldn't reproduce the problem
<seb128> weird
<seb128> I will test and tell you
<pitti> seb128: merci
<fta> didrocks, i'll have a look thanks
<glatzor> mvo, should we check privileges twice? Should an user be allowed to create and simulate a transaction if he/she isn't allowed to run it?
<glatzor> but only asking for the pass at the Run call
<fta> didrocks, remember i said my link was flappy? here's the new project i need the app-indicator menu for, it's called Flappy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492972/
<mvo> glatzor: hm, why not. it seems the user can do that already (if he wants to) with plain python-apt
<mvo> glatzor: I don't see a risk in allowing simulation
<mvo> glatzor: other than maybe DoS the daemon
<glatzor> I should add some code to check for a DOS
<didrocks> fta: hehe :-) ok, I'll have a look (but later, crazy morning here ;))
<seb128> pitti, the amd64 retracer crash I think is when it tries to mark as dup something which is already a duplicate
<seb128> pitti, I had a similar case the other day
<seb128> or has duplicates
<pitti> seb128: hm, I thought the code would already check for that case
<pitti> seb128: ah, right, it doesn't check if it already has dupes
<pitti> seb128: thanks for pointing out; I'll try to get the test suite running again, it has both cases, I think
<mvo> glatzor: I guess its a bit theoretical :) but yeah, can't hurt
 * mvo hugs glatzor
<pitti> but it hasn't worked for half a year or so, due to the oauth changes
<mvo> glatzor: I mean, there are other ways (python -c 'import os;while True: os.fork()'
<seb128> pitti, bug #616852
<ubot2> seb128: Bug 616852 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/616852 is private
<seb128> pitti, weird, it just crashed on that one but you untagged it before?
<seb128> KeyError: 'DistroRelease'
<seb128> KeyError: 'DistroRelease'
<seb128> bah I had that the other day
<seb128> something drop new line chars in the description
<seb128> the retracer is not robust against that
<pitti> argh, I see
<pitti> ProblemType: CrashDistroRelease: Ubuntu 10.10
<pitti> WTH?
<seb128> it's not on the original description
<seb128> somebody or something edited it
<seb128> that's twice in a week
<seb128> I'm wondering if that's user errors or if editing description delete new lines
<seb128> ie a bug in launchpad description editing
<seb128> "ProcVersionSignature: Ubuntu 2.6.35-14.20-generic 2.6.35"
<seb128> as well
<seb128> seems a bug
<pitti> why? that one looks fine
<seb128> yeah, ignore me...
<seb128> anyway let's see if it happens on other bugs
<seb128> I remove the lock
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> bah, crashed again; something to look into later, I guess
<fta> seb128, when you edit anything, even a simple typo in the original description of a bug, it seems lp now reformats all the lines
<seb128> could be the issue
<mvo> mpt: good morning - could you help me with two strings? I need one short description for the partner reposiroty and one for extras (independent). currently there is http://paste.ubuntu.com/492980/ - but that does not capture it quite I think
<mpt> mvo, in a meeting right now, bbiab
<seb128> pitti, hum, log was not updated for 3 days and log_dupcheck doesn't have details
<seb128> pitti, I will restart it by hand to see the output
<mpt> mvo, where are each of those strings used?
<RAOF> Bah.  Does anyone else find that double-clicking on window titlebars in Unity, or hitting the “maximize” button causes the window to die?
<mvo> mpt: they are display in software-properties-gtk when you click on the "other sources" tab
<RAOF> pitti: Ah.  I see you've commented on bug #615549.  I was just about to ask someone with a nice fast boot to see how much boot time you lose by just waiting on stopped udevtrigger.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615549 in gdm (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Dell Studio XPS 13 no video (affects: 2) (heat: 136)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615549
<mvo> mpt: CompDescritptionLong is not used in the UI currently I believe, but the description and compDescription are, I can make you ca screenshot if you want
<mpt> mvo, are any of them used in USC?
<htorque> RAOF, yes seeing it too, but only sometimes
<mvo> mpt: not currently and not for maverick. it does make sense to have them unified though for N
<RAOF> htorque: Seeing it too?  As in: seeing the race between gdm starting X, and udev starting drm?
<mvo> mpt: but software-properties is a different thing entirely (at last currently)
<htorque> RAOF, oh sorry - no, i meant the unity window close thing
<RAOF> htorque: Ah, ok.
<RAOF> It just ate my emacs session, is all.
<htorque> RAOF, there's also another bug when double-clicking the titlebars: 494096
<htorque> bug 494096
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 494096 in metacity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Clicking the title of a window is bringing a window underneath it into focus (affects: 41) (dups: 5) (heat: 179)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494096
<RAOF> Oh, that one.  Heh.
<RAOF> That doesn't affect me.  Almost all the time :)
 * RAOF runs “quilt pop -a” in xorg-server and is saddened by the multiple pages of output. :/
<bilalakhtar> seb128: Sorry, I don't like poking people repeatedly, but the meeting is tomorrow!
<seb128> bilalakhtar, oh right
<seb128> will do that today then ;-)
<bilalakhtar> thanks seb128 !
<seb128> you"re welcome
<mpt> mvo, where in Software Sources is CompDescription used?
<glatzor> mvo, I broke the aptdaemon repositories :(
<pitti> RAOF: I can do a comparison later on
<mvo> glatzor: uh, how?
<mpt> <mpt> mvo, where in Software Sources is CompDescription used? (sorry, lost connection)
<mvo> mpt: there is a example http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/tmp/Screenshot-Software%20Sources.png
<RAOF> pitti: Thanks.  None of my laptops boot particularly quickly, so I'm not likely to see the full impact.
<pitti> fta: calibre 0.7.18 uploaded; let me know how it goes
<pitti> RAOF: I guess the effect on the Dell mini 10 will be biggest; fast SSD, slow CPu
<mvo> mpt: CompDescription is normally used for cases where we have multiple components (like main,universe). but for extras and archive.canonical.com we only have one, the screenshot has a lucid cdrom that shows what it looks like with multiple ones
<RAOF> pitti: Seems like a reasonable guess.  None of my systems have an ssd :'(
<mvo> glatzor: maybe I can help?
<fta> pitti, thanks. will test tomorrow as i missed the shipment today, the ups guy didn't even show up :(
<fta> well, i can test with my sony too
<mpt> mvo, how about something like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/492990/
<mpt> The CompDescriptionLong changes don't matter obviously if it's not being used anywhere
<mvo> mpt: excellent, thanks a lot
<glatzor> mvo, an upgrade broke the repositories. I am already getting some help on #launchpad. 0.3 is repaired, but trunk still broken
<seb128> pitti, the amd64 retracer is running
<seb128> it retracer 2 bugs now
<pitti> nice
<seb128> let's see if it stays
<mvo> glatzor: ok, they are the better people to help :)
<mvo> glatzor: but pretty annoying :/
<pitti> seb128: and i386 failed on #635034 with the precondition thing; I untag and restart
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: hm, this isn't a duplicate of anything, or has dupes
<seb128> dunno why it doesn't like it then
<seb128> just untag and see if it does the same on other bugs
<pitti> yup; it already retraced a couple of other bugs in the morning, so I guess/hope not
<pitti> (done)
<seb128> I'm wondering what changed
<seb128> they retraced for 3 days solid
<pitti> seb128: poppler 0.14.3> If necessary I can probably get to that at some point this week, but if Robert or you beat me to it, I wouldn't be sad
<glatzor> mvo, should work again
<seb128> pitti, not likely, GNOME 2.31.92 today and I'm on holidays tomorrow
<pitti> ack
<seb128> until the end of the week after that
<pitti> I'll keep it on my medium-prio list for now
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: doing evince
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> pitti, didrocks will help as well with updates
<seb128> pitti, robert_ancell is away until release
<seb128> he's taking one month holidays
<seb128> starting today
<pitti> oh, I see
<seb128> bah, retracer crashed again
<seb128> I guess I'm on to talk to launchpad guys again today
<seb128> weirdly it crashed again on a nswrapper bug
<seb128> I'm wondering if there is something about those making things unhappy
<seb128> didrocks, the gnome-keyring updates are not to do
<seb128> I will have a go to the gir update
<seb128> then nautilus
<didrocks> seb128: I already saw a revert in the package version, that's why I didn't touch it. (in any case, I'll be telling there before doing the update) :)
<didrocks> hum, building some part in pbuilder as I'm not sure about the current status with gsettings vs gconf in packages this cycle
<seb128> ok, I hate launchpad
<didrocks> hum, evince FTBFS
<seb128> oh?
<seb128> didrocks, "saw a revert in the package version"
<seb128> what package was that?
<seb128> gnome-keyring?
<didrocks> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/493011/
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, was talking about gnome-keyring
<didrocks> sounds like a good way to begin the day :)
<seb128> ld crash
<seb128> great
<seb128> try again to see if it happens every time
<seb128> talk to doko if that's the case
 * didrocks refreshes his pbuilder
<fta> pitti, just got my K3! i'll test calibre later today
<pitti> fta: whee! have fun
<didrocks> seb128: no ld crash this time, just got undefinied reference. Looking at it
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<glatzor> mvo, If you want to test lp:~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/auth-later. You have to symlink the defer module since it is now a standalone package in trunk
<glatzor> mvo, lp:python-defer
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: hi! would you mind merging a branch to fix bug 433654?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 433654 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Only one user gets sound with privilege "Use audio devices" (affects: 54) (dups: 11) (heat: 305)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433654
<milanbv> you had already pushed a fix, this is the second part
<mvo> glatzor: thanks, after lunch I check it out
<glatzor> mvo,  no high priority. It is for natty.
<seb128> diwic, hi
<diwic> seb128, the discussion seem to have faded as I joined the channel
<seb128> it was just a milanbv asking chrisccoulson for sponsoring
<seb128> but chrisccoulson didn't reply yet
<diwic> seb128, cool, then it's being looked at.
<seb128> not sure the fix though is different from yours
<seb128> you might want to discuss it with milanbv
<chrisccoulson> hi
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<diwic> milanbv, I was just afraid it would not go into Maverick due to endless discussions of whether the checkbox should be removed or just its label changed
<milanbv> diwic: I don't think the discussion has slowed down things
<milanbv> it's just that nobody stepped in to suggest a fix
<diwic> milanbv, my favorite name would be "Use audio devices remotely"
<diwic> milanbv, but I guess your name will do
<milanbv> ugh - do you mean they don't work remotely without this group?
<diwic> milanbv, being in that group means they can log in to the machine from remote and use its audio device
<diwic> milanbv, but if you didn't interpret it that way, it was probably a bad suggestion ;-)
<milanbv> ah - but that's a ConsoleKit bug
<milanbv> I'd better fix CK to detect remote login as an active session
<diwic> milanbv, hey wait
<diwic> milanbv, sounds like you know more than I do about remote sessions then
<seb128> chrisccoulson, milanbv: btw any idea on this g-s-d gdk crasher?
<seb128> or icon crasher
<milanbv> diwic: wait, I think there's a bug for that
<milanbv> seb128: no, I forgot about it actually
<milanbv> not sure it's still happening
<seb128> ok
<milanbv> seb128: should I close it then?
<seb128> it's collecting dupllicate
<seb128> check if those a recent
<seb128> the retracers were down so it might just be leftover from old versions
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - which one was that? that's not bug 630239 is it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630239 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gkbd_keyboard_drawing_new_dialog() (affects: 42) (dups: 1) (heat: 186)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630239
<diwic> milanbv, people in the audio group can use audio devices even if they're not in the active seat. I e, when they're logging in via SSH. Right?
<milanbv> diwic: I've not checked, but I guess they should, since they always are allowed to
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no, it's another one
<diwic> milanbv, or if they have been switched out through e g fast-user-switching
<seb128> bug #551809
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, running lintian at the same time as installing a package is not good
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 551809 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 131) (dups: 32) (heat: 734)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551809
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<diwic> milanbv, so that's what I would like the label to reflect
<fta> pitti, when i plug the k3 on ubuntu, it's auto-mounted (great), but it doesn't charge (and the kindle complains about it). i noticed that with the sony too.
<milanbv> diwic: what I'm saying is that the SSH/remote login behavior is the result of a bug in ConsoleKit
<pitti> fta: weird; that works with my 505
<fta> pitti, and when i umount, nautilus crashes :P
<milanbv> so the only valid description IMHO is for "Exclusive use" (i.e. against fast user switching)
<pitti> fta: charging is weird there, too, since it only charges when it's hooked up to a real USB port, and not if I attach my mobile usb charger (i. e. an AC adapter with an USB jack)
<diwic> milanbv, how would you like SSH behavior to be, compared to now?
<milanbv> diwic: well, if no other user is logged in, take control of audio
<milanbv> if there's already one, wait for him to log out
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure users should be directly accessing audio devices at all tbh, that's why default policies only allow access to the local active user
<chrisccoulson> whats the use-case for this?
<milanbv> none
<fta> pitti, several times, i had to hook my sony to an XP box to recharge it, while it didn't work on the same PC running maverick. it also doesn't charge with my phone adapter.
<diwic> chrisccoulson, use-cases are listed here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i meant to say "i'm not sure users should be directly accessing audio devices remotely at all tbh"
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: I only kept the group in the list to allow people to get out of it :-)
<fta> pitti, so it's not the pc, it's ubuntu doing something different
<diwic> milanbv, naah, I don't agree with that. Just as a remote SSH login can't access the monitor connected to the seat, it shouldn't access the sound card connected to the seat. That's at least upstream (as in PA upstream)'s policy.
<milanbv> diwic: if you're using SSH, you're clever enough to do this using the commandline ;-)
<diwic> milanbv, hmm, how about "use audio devices even when away", that's a little vague though
<milanbv> diwic: and that doesn't explain that there are downsides
<milanbv> else, people check everything "just in case"
<milanbv> seb128: actually, duplicates are using gsd 2.29.91
<milanbv> so people should upgrade, and I mark this as fixed
<milanbv> (I asked vuntz for nothing...)
<seb128> ok thanks
<diwic> milanbv, "lock audio devices even when away", as a compromise?
<milanbv> seb128: there's a report with 2.30.2, but the trace might be a little different
<milanbv> Apport didn't merge it automatically
<milanbv> diwic: could be nice too
<milanbv> away also applies to local login, so that's OK
<milanbv> diwic: but you'e the burden of changing the branch now :-p
<milanbv> seb128: talked too fast
<milanbv> there are reports with 2.30.2
<milanbv> WTH the most recent are using older versions...
<fta> pitti, lsusb shows the device as self-powered, and the bus shows a max power of 100mA, not sure it's enough
<pitti> fta: 100 mA looks fine; that's the maximum specified current per USB port
<fta> pitti, there are also 500mA ports and even more
<pitti> fta: never seen those; AFAIK they are limited to .5 W
<pitti> fta: 2.5 W on such a small port?
<pitti> but anyway, I don't think a device should rely on such high-power ports
<diwic> I think USB3 specs > .5W
<seb128> didrocks, I guess you could build evince-gtk with dbus
<diwic> But for USB2 .5W is maximum, or maybe .9W
<seb128> didrocks, it's not likely anybody don't have dbus nowadays
<didrocks> seb128: really? I find no information about that in debian/changelog
<fta> pitti, http://www.maxim-ic.com/app-notes/index.mvp/id/3241  last paragraph
<seb128> didrocks, ?
<seb128> didrocks, I think it's you who added back evince-gtk to start
<seb128> we dropped it at some point
<seb128> it's doubtful anybody use it
<didrocks> seb128: right, I was looking for why explicitely debian used --disable-dbus
<seb128> new evince use gsettings
<seb128> so there is no gnome specific depends left there
<seb128> evince-gtk could be dropped
<didrocks> seb128: as you want, I was building with a #if ENABLE-DBUS for the call
<didrocks> #ifdef*
<seb128> or maybe not
<seb128> there is still the nautilus code
<seb128> but in any case just enable-dbus for -gtk
<seb128> should work
<milanbv> diwic: new branch uploaded
<milanbv> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nalimilan/ubuntu/maverick/gnome-system-tools/gnome-system-tools.fix-433654-2
<diwic> milanbv, cool, thanks :-)
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: now that we've agreed on a wording, do you also agree? :-)
<didrocks> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/493041/ seems safer, isn't it? can I keep that or changing debian/rules?
<milanbv> "Lock audio devices even when away"
<chrisccoulson> milanbv - yeah, makes sense
<seb128> didrocks, well doing --enable-dbus doesn't seem risky
<seb128> but either is fine there
<seb128> your call ;-)
<seb128> lunch time
<seb128> bbl
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: if you start working on the gst, beware! ;-)
<milanbv> there's also another branch to merge:
<milanbv> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nalimilan/ubuntu/lucid/gnome-system-tools/shares-services
<didrocks> seb128: ok, as my pbuilder is already running and the build is almost finished, I will go that way, we'll see then :)
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy!
<didrocks> (I was sure I didn't need to ping you for that and that you'll see the bug report :-))
<chrisccoulson> milanbv - ok, will look at that in a bit
<fta> grrr, the nautilus crash is 100% reproducible when unmount the kindle :P
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<milanbv> seb128: actually, this is a GTK+ bug
<milanbv> there is also one report with the same trace in gnome-bluetooth
<milanbv> the icon cache seems to be the culprit
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, I'm great, thanks! how are you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm good thanks, but busy. you were on vacation last week weren't you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, we went bicycling along the Donau river, and spent 2.5 days in Vienna
<chrisccoulson> nice!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: http://piware.de/fotos/Donauradtour-Sep10/ :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, and it looks like the weather stayed nice for you too :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: mostly; we just had one bad rainy day, the rest was fairly nice
<chrisccoulson> pitti, so, i know this might be a bit of a tall order, but is there any chance of me getting bug 531867 in to maverick?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 531867 in iceowl (Debian) (and 1 other project) "[FFe] [needs-packaging] Lightning 1.0 Beta for Thunderbird 3 (affects: 93) (dups: 5) (heat: 351)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531867
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I defer to ~ubuntu-release for this
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, you're not part of ubuntu-release?
<pitti> well, I am, but with my limited platform time this cycle I rather leave those to the other members
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. that makes sense :)
 * popey wonders if kenvandine has seen the latest comments on bug 519262 :D
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 519262 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Provide ability to Follow a user (affects: 45) (heat: 229)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519262
<kenvandine> hey popey
<popey> hullo!
<kenvandine> i hadn't seen the latest comment, too late for this cycle
<popey> :( :(
<kenvandine> and it isn't generic enough... imho
<popey> I haven't looked at the code, sorry.
<kenvandine> i actually want a view user profile, kind of thing
<kenvandine> it only works for twitter
<kenvandine> and gwibber has to handle multiple services
<popey> true
<kenvandine> however... that patch would only provide the follow feature to twitter users
<kenvandine> so it won't break others
<kenvandine> but... i would like to provide the identical feature to each service that provides that
<kenvandine> so for 3.0/natty
<popey> cool
<kenvandine> i am hoping to have a user profile type view
<kenvandine> we could add it like an action as well, like this patch does
<popey> in addition have you considered an image viewer for twitpic type posts?
<kenvandine> but clicking on a user should show you their profile for that service
<kenvandine> twitpics should be displayed inline
<fta> pitti, tested calibre, i works fine. imported a small part of my ebooks collection, exported it to the kindle, no problem
<kenvandine> however, i want shotwell to have the ability to display all the images that have been posted
<pitti> fta: yay
<fta> pitti, that when using the usb port, not the gmail stuff
<kenvandine> independant of the gwibber client
<fta> -i+it
<pitti> kenvandine, didrocks: I just installed today's netbook daily, and ubuntuone syncd starts by default (I didn't touch anything); known bug?
<popey> kenvandine: i just want to have some way to click on an image and view it full size without having to spark up a browser and go to some ad-ridden place
<kenvandine> popey, so you can browse them all just like any other set of photos
<kenvandine> pitti, ewww
<didrocks> pitti: not known by me at least
<kenvandine> popey, ah...
<kenvandine> well that wouldn't be hard
<didrocks> pitti: did you check on desktop too? I don't see anything particular doing that on netbook only
<popey> kenvandine: i dont want a collection of pics, just the one I am looking at right now in gwibber, but bigger
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> popey, if there isn't a bug for that, please file it
<popey> ok
<pitti> didrocks: I suppose it's not unity/gnome specific; seems they just screwed up the autostart files
<kenvandine> pitti, that shouldn't happen...
<pitti> i. e. I think in earlier releases there wasn't one, and you just got one created if you actually enabled u1
<didrocks> pitti: I'll have a look this week on that, can you file a bug, please?
<pitti> didrocks: I guess it's not really "your" bug anyway
<kenvandine> pitti, i looked at the start script, looks like it checks the existance of ~/Ubuntu One
<kenvandine> if that doesn't exist, it exits
<kenvandine> pitti, does that folder exist?
<didrocks> pitti: right, but just for checking if that doesn't happen in desktop environment (or subscribe rather)
<pitti> kenvandine: yes
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> any idea what creates that now?
<pitti> no, I don't
<pitti> it's not in /etc/skel/
<kenvandine> dobey, do you know?
<htorque> fwiw, i just installed a desktop daily - ubuntu one folder is there and ubuntuone-syncdaemon is running
<kenvandine> htorque, thx
<kenvandine> we need to figure out what is creating that dir
<pitti> kenvandine: perhaps the nautilus extension?
<kenvandine> maybe
<kenvandine> however, that wouldn't run that early in unity
<pitti> nautilus is started by default
<kenvandine> oh, then maybe
<kenvandine> pitti, either way, please file a bug and we'll get it triaged asap
<pitti> kenvandine: will do
<kenvandine> thx
<pitti> kenvandine: anyway, rm -r Ubuntu\ One, restart, it's back
<kenvandine> ok... probably nautilus :/
<pitti> yes
<dobey> kenvandine: syncdaemon starts it. there is a known bug with the gsd plug-in and nautiuls starting it too early
<kenvandine> ?
<dobey> i think the fix is in ubuntuone-client trunk already, and rodrigo will be doing a release tomorrow
<kenvandine> dobey, the issue is syncdaemon shouldn't get started
<pitti> RAOF: no noticeable difference on the mini 10 if starting gdm on udevtrigger finished
<dobey> kenvandine: yes, i know. that's why it is a bug :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> dobey, thx
<pitti> so either ~/Ubuntu One shouldn't be autocreated, or its existance isn't a viable condition for starting the sync daemon
<kenvandine> i think it shouldn't get created
<kenvandine> users don't want to see that if they don't use u1
<dobey> pitti: it only exists because the gnome-settings-daemon plug-in is causing syncdaemon to start at log-in
<dobey> which is a known bug, and should already be fixed in trunk
<kenvandine> i think dobey is saying nautilus is causing syncdaemon to start, which is creating the folder
<kenvandine> or gsd
<dobey> both probably. they're both using libsyncdaemon, which is where the bug really was
<pitti> kenvandine, dobey, didrocks : bug    4. 637100
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 4 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4
<pitti> argh
<pitti> bug 637100
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637100 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "[maverick] sync daemon gets started by default (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637100
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :) will follow it
<popey> kenvandine: where's the best place to get oath capable gwibber for lucid?
<kenvandine> popey, lucid-updates
<popey> hmm
<popey> so it is, ta
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> kenvandine, pitti: son on Friday, i packaged up the latest libproxy release, to help debug a crash with it in ubuntuone-preferences that people were seeing on 64 bit. it doesn't seem to fix the issue itself, but i think it would be nice to have a modern version in the archive, rather than one from a year ago. should I just dput it and beg for sponsorship?
<kenvandine> dobey, isn't there a soname change?
<kenvandine> i think some stuff would need a rebuild
<dobey> yes
<dobey> kenvandine: libsoup and vlc are the only things that seem to depend on libproxy0
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<kenvandine> seb128, it would be nice to get the latest... the libproxy guys aren't too keen on looking at bugs for the really old version we have
<kenvandine> seb128, and he said the only reason for the soname change was one function may return NULL now
<seb128> dobey, kenvandine: if you did it properly it's ok
<seb128> but it needs review
<seb128> they switched to cmake iirc
<seb128> there is also a new .so
<seb128> did you split the binary?
<dobey> split what binary?
<rdesfo> does any one know how to generate a configuration file?
<rdesfo> I'm trying to install brl-cad
<seb128> dobey, dpkg -L libproxy...
<seb128> dobey, when I gave it a try there was a new library or .so
<seb128> so it would require a new binary
<dobey> there are some new module .so files
<dobey> but i just realized there's a circular dep now :-/
<dobey> since libproxy apparently uses libsoup in a module now
<dobey> i haven't split the modules out into a new binary pkg, but i could
<seb128> those are not an issue
<dobey> though i don't know what to do about the circular dep
<seb128> there is a libmodman as well
<seb128> which was the issue
<dobey> seb128: i patched it to build statically
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> why?§
<dobey> because it's not the upstream libmodman package. if we want a libmodman package we should package that separately from the libmodman source
<chrisccoulson> hi sabdfl - i'm not sure whether you've seen this e-mail yet on the tb-planning ML: https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/tb-planning/2010-September/000510.html
<dobey> it simply includes libmodman in case it's not in the system
<chrisccoulson> would you be interested in seeing some thunderbird guys at UDS?
<dobey> the same reason we don't install libdb from evolution for example :)
<sabdfl> chrisccoulson: hell yes
<chrisccoulson> sabdfl - i emailed the developer of the indicator extension a few weeks back, and i've already planned to help him get it in to ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> (and hopefully installed by default for thunderbird users too)
<sabdfl> chrisccoulson: i'm running it, seems to work well
<sabdfl> very nice!
<sabdfl> how's the packaging?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the extension is quite nice. i had a recommendation for the extension to make it use jsctypes, which is a new technology in thunderbird 3.1, and ruben seems quite keen to use it
<chrisccoulson> it means that there would be no need to run a separate python process to talk to the indicator
<dobey> seb128: hrmm. upon a closer look, perhaps it could use a little tweaking still. and i'm not sure what to do about the circular dep
<chrisccoulson> sabdfl, fyi - https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-natty-thunderbird-messaging-indicator (although it's only a template so far)
<seb128> dpm, hi
<seb128> dpm, do you know if new langpack updates are planned for maverick and when?
<rickspencer3> seb128, hey, it's cyphermox's first official day on the desktop team!
<seb128> oh right
<seb128> cyphermox, welcome on board!
<cyphermox> thx!
<dpm> seb128, I was trying to enable them last week, without success. They are scheduled for every Wednesday and Sunday.
<rickspencer3> bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, kenvandine, pitti ^
<rickspencer3> welcome cyphermox!
<didrocks> welcome cyphermox!
<seb128> cyphermox, nice part of the cycle to start ;-)
<didrocks> something like "fix all bugs now? you have 3 weeks" :)
<chrisccoulson> hi cyphermox!
<rickspencer3> I guess start with triaging Network Manager bugs
<kenvandine> welcome cyphermox!
<seb128> right and spot ones that would be nice to fix for maverick and try to get some done ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, if you have any question feel free to just ask on the channel
<seb128> you will usually find people at any hour though the channel is mostly busy during european and us work hours
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> I've been hanging out here silently watching for a long while now :)
<seb128> ;-)
<fta> pitti, calibre used to live in the tray, it's no longer there, is it a regression?
<didrocks> seb128: who do you think I should ping for getting a FFe for quickly-widgets (and then quickly), btw? (bug #637188) can't get a complete diff for that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637188 in quickly-widgets (Ubuntu) "feature freeze exception for maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637188
<didrocks> can* get a complete diff, but not sure it's relevant
<seb128> didrocks, it's in universe you can ping me about it
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so ping :-)
<seb128> rational?
<seb128> let me read the bug
<seb128> didrocks, ok, acked
<didrocks> seb128: thanks
<cassidy> didrocks, seb128: kenvandine: it would be really nice to have https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/400485 fixed. Any chance one of you could badger the right person to add the missing sounds?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 3 other projects) "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme (affects: 41) (dups: 5) (heat: 246)" [Low,Won't fix]
<kenvandine> cassidy, indeed
<seb128> kenvandine, can you do that?
<kenvandine> seb128, i can... i haven't read all the comments yet
<kenvandine> i guess they are in the freedesktop theme now?
<seb128> kenvandine, not sure, I've no clue about the issue but I will not have time for that before tomorrow
<seb128> kenvandine, if have no time that will be for next cycle
<kenvandine> ok, apparently we could create links to the files provided by the freedesktop theme and add that as a dep
<kenvandine> seb128, how does that sound?
<seb128> not great
<kenvandine> thought so
<seb128> how much space would that add on the CD?
<kenvandine> one sec
<didrocks> seb128: taking gnome-bluetooth and totem, ok?
<seb128> didrocks, ok, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, I will do nautilus-sendto
<kenvandine> the deb is 413K
<didrocks> seb128: ok, thanks :)
<seb128> kenvandine, no license issue?
<kenvandine> doubtful, will have to verify
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll look at it in a bit, not even certain it includes all the ones we need
<seb128> thanks
<rickspencer3> seb128, heya
<rickspencer3> I'm suggesting that cyphermox concentrate efforts on NM, and leaves ConMan and such aside for Maverick
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, the only effort required on our side for connman so far has been occasional sponsoring of DX work
<seb128> I think it makes sense
<chrisccoulson> so, i think that makes sense too
<pitti> cyphermox: welcome to the desktop team! great to have you
<cyphermox> pitti: thanks!
<pitti> fta: I think it was disabled by design; there might be an option now
<pitti> RAOF: ok, tracked down the breakage of my external monitor; it's not a plymouth/X fault at all, but a regression in gnome-settings-daemon
<pitti> it seems it now disables the external monitor by default
<pitti> thus once gdm starts up, you get the screen powered off
<pitti> you can configure it on again with a .config/monitors.xml; I reverted to the previous gnome-settings-daemon for now, and it works again
<seb128> re
<pitti> seb128: wb
<pitti> seb128: FYI:
<seb128> great I got that bug again when I can login but screen doesn't get activated
<pitti> <pitti> RAOF: ok, tracked down the breakage of my external monitor; it's not a plymouth/X fault at all, but a regression in gnome-settings-daemon
<pitti> <pitti> thus once gdm starts up, you get the screen powered off
<seb128> pitti, yes I know, I've worked on that until 8pm with frederico on friday
<pitti> seb128: oh, for you as well?
<seb128> I've a workaround ready for upload
 * pitti hugs seb128
<pitti> I just spent about 2.5 hours of downgrading X, plymouth, udev, kernel to track down what's wrong
<seb128> pitti, set /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/xrandr/turn_on_external_monitors_at_startup
<seb128> to true
<pitti> is that a new "unbreak my computer" setting?
<pitti> I mean, it actually turns it _off_ right now
<seb128> pitti, I guess your issue is that lid close and external monitor give you no screen?
<seb128> and yes that will fix it
<seb128> by default it turns off external monitors
<seb128> the issue is that xrandr returns that the laptop screen is connected
<seb128> the policy sucks though federico agreed to change the default to true
<pitti> seb128: right
<pitti> well, of course the laptop screen is connecte
<seb128> he did it this way because he said he did the change for hp and that's the way they wanted it
<pitti> unfortunately we can't just check the lid status
<seb128> right...
<pitti> that was in the upstream kernel for a while, but they ripped it out again
<seb128> that's why having all output on by default makes sense
<pitti> because there are too many buggy BIOSes
<seb128> sorry you waste time on that
<seb128> I guess you discussed it before I joined this morning
<pitti> i. e. lid _events_ are fine, but lid status right after boot is unreliable
<pitti> seb128: no problem
<pitti> c'est la vie
<pitti> seb128: right, about 8 am; but I gave up after an hour and started working on my couch with just the laptop, to get something done :)
<pitti> seb128: so we'd set that gconf value to true by default, to get back the previous behaviour?
<pitti> seb128: I'd rather have g-s-d not touch xrandr at all, TBH
<pitti> it takes an awful amount of time
<pitti> gdm startup feels a lot slower now
<seb128> not sure "previous behaviour"
<seb128> btw you can open the lid of the dock
<seb128> or log in without screen
<seb128> it's just a display issue
<seb128> or ctrl-fn-f7
<seb128> or f8
<seb128> I never know which one cycle xrandr
<pitti> seb128: opening lid didn't help; I did that (and crouched under the desk) to see what's going on, but it didn't enable the main screen
<pitti> seb128: previous behaviour> it didn't touch xrandr unless you had a ~/.config/monitors.xml
<pitti> i. e. it kept whatever KMS set up, which is what we intended
<seb128> pitti, can we easily change the retracers to not use edge?
<pitti> seb128: production instead? yes, should be easy; would that help?
<nessita> good morning/afternoon! could I have a sponsor for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.0.0/+merge/35292, please?
<james_w> seb128: is whatever problem with private attachments fixed on production as well as edge?
<seb128> james_w, not sure
<seb128> let me check
<pitti> james_w: it's not really "fixed" on either
<pitti> there's a workaround
<pitti> which is specific to ronne and ~apport
<james_w> right, just don't want to jump from one problem to another problem
<seb128> pitti, not only
<seb128> pitti, it's worth trying
<Sarvatt> mvo, seb128: Do either of you have any problems with adding a few new devices to the compiz blacklist that do not work? Intel has some new machines coming out before 11.04 that will not have functional 3D support but mesa thinks they do and compiz screws everything up - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/633376
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633376 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz does not work on Intel Sandybridge Integrated GPU's. (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> pitti, james_w thinks that could help with the pre condition bug
<Sarvatt> they boot into a black screen with a cursor if compiz is enabled
<seb128> Sarvatt, seems to make sense
<seb128> great I crashed gnome-keyring-daemon now, brb
<kklimonda> :)
<kklimonda> anyone here is familiar with Xlib?
<kklimonda> is it possible for XGetWindowProperty to return with nitems set to 0 AND type set to expected atom type?
<mpt> mvo, one of the things I would have asked about if my mic was working, was: Are you still happy with the idea of having a separate library for determining software item information (mapping from package name to title, icon, summary, description, category, etc) in Natty, so USC and update-manager and aptdaemon can all use it?
<didrocks> seb128: taking gnome-system-tools
<seb128> re
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> sorry I was still doing some tests
<seb128> I should be done with sessions restarts for a bit
<mvo> mpt: yes, I think now that its used in unity, u-m, s-c thats absolutely essential. it does mean that we need to be a lot more careful about the API though (which is good and bad :)
<mvo> Sarvatt: compiz> did seb128 answer that already (sorry was on the phone) - if not I can review the changes
<seb128> mvo, yes
<Sarvatt> mvo: yeah he did, thanks!
<mvo> Sarvatt: excelent, just remember to commit changes to bzr already when you upload ;)
<Sarvatt> it's just adding a few new pci ids to the blacklist for the new sandybridge GPU's. I'm testing things daily on sandybridge and will keep on top of when it's fixed to revert it in natty because blacklists stink.
<kenvandine> pitti, ping
<kenvandine> pitti, how do you feel about bug 629216 for a freeze exception?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629216 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[FFe] Replace Cosmos "bundle" with existing wallpaper bundle (affects: 1) (heat: 504)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629216
<kenvandine> not replacing though...
<kenvandine> just adding a new bundle for the contest winners
<kenvandine> i think removing the old one at this point might annoy people
<kenvandine> but adding the new one is just a new xml file, so tiny and no risk
<pitti> kenvandine: that's just new XML, right? i. e. no new pics?
<pitti> kenvandine: does that change the default wallpaper, or just add more options to the chooser?
<kenvandine> right
<pitti> seems fine
<kenvandine> it adds an entry for a bundle
<kenvandine> and all the wallpapers are already there
<kenvandine> mind ack'ing that bug?
<pitti> just done
<kenvandine> thx
 * vish bzzzzttt!!
 * vish ^ didrocks' alarm clock ringing :)  
 * vish <- clock ;p
 * vish wonders if it is the right time to ping pitt-i , who seems to be getting pinged left-n-right.. on all channels ;)   
<vish> didrocks: maybe later? or should we ask pitt-i about Bug #587853 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587853 in cheese (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "After video recording, record/take photo button becomes disabled (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587853
<seb128> bryceh, there?
<asac> mvo: there?
<asac> mvo: do you know that all the proxy setup is really busted ? one needs to configure that in 3 places to get everything going ;) ... e.g. bashrc, apt.conf, and some other place i cant remember :-P
<mvo> asac: noooo, just use gnome proxy settings
<mvo> asac: it will do the right thing
<mvo> asac: it will setup http_proxy in gnome-terminals etc
<mvo> asac: about apt.conf, complain to the sudo folks, the wipe http_proxy from the environment if you do sudo -s
<mvo> asac: can we talk about it tomorow? gtg now
<asac> hehe
<asac> right
<asac> not that i havent tried it ;)
<asac> (gnome setting)
<chrisccoulson> hi asac!
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<ronoc> bl8: ping
<ronoc> bl8, there was libindicate release last week which seems to be causing issues -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/636253
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636253 in indicator-sound "banshee not work with sound menu (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ronoc> bl8, could you rebuild that extension ?
<Laney> did you really need to bump the assemblyversion?
<Laney> I am assuming not
<Laney> ronoc: ^^^
<didrocks> re
<didrocks> back for tacklinkg some updates :)
<seb128> didrocks, that was an earlier diner
 * nessita still whispers hoping someone will be able to sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.0.0/+merge/35292
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, and when we left, a lot of people waiting for a table :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> nessita, ok
<seb128> nessita, "still", did you whisper before?
<seb128> nessita, hey btw ;-)
<didrocks> kenvandine: I got an upload reject from dpkg-source not beeing able to extract gnome-bluetooth. seb128 told me that he thinks you got that last week, how did you fix it?
<nessita> seb128: hey! yes, I ask for a sponsorship a while back. I'm not in a hurry, so no worries :-)
<kenvandine> didrocks, i extracted the tarball and created it again
<seb128> nessita, sorry I didn't notice it, I will do the sponsoring
<nessita> seb128: thanks!
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, trying that :)
<seb128> didrocks, can you try to ping cjwatson about it before doing that?
<seb128> nessita, you're welcome
<kenvandine> we should get to the botton of that bug
<seb128> right
<nessita> seb128: one thing i don't fully understand (and you may be able to help me with): when building the tarball with setup.py sdist, the removal from PKG-INFO appeared (lines 16-27 in the launchpad diff). Shall I be worried?
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> nessita, I don't know why it's cleaned but it's not an issue no
<seb128> didrocks might know better
<seb128> I didn't use setup.py a lot
<nessita> seb128: awesome
<didrocks> (backlogging)
<didrocks> hey nessita
<nessita> hey didrocks, how are ya?
<didrocks> hum no, I don't think about PKG-INFO and eggs thing :)
<didrocks> nessita: I'm fine, thanks, you?
<nessita> didrocks: pretty good. OK then, I'll investigate the PKG-INFO issue in the web. Thanks!
<didrocks> nessita: it seems that most of python module are distributing it though
<nessita> yeah
<didrocks> nessita: it seems to be pure changelog + some medata for library you ship, only used with egg system
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, postponing the upload, james is looking at it right now. I'll use the workaround if no other solution. Thanks :)
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> didrocks, do you want other updates to do?
<didrocks> seb128: I'm finishing my backlog of bug triage and will do then. If you have suggestions, you are welcome :) (I connected for that purpose)
<seb128> didrocks, you can do totem-pl-parser gexiv2 folks
<seb128> if you want
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<bilalakhtar> good evening
<didrocks> seb128: will do them, thanks!
<seb128> hi bilalakhtar
<ronoc> laney: ?
<Laney> ronoc: You shouldn't bump the AssemblyVersion for each release
<Laney> it's like the SONAME
<ronoc> laney, are you talking about that libindicate release ?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I saw you highlight bl8 about broken soundmenu in banshee
<seb128> tedg, ^
<Laney> it's caused by libindicate bumping the assemblyversion
<seb128> libindicate is ted's
<Laney> you dont' need to do that unless you break ABI
<Laney> ok sorry
<ronoc> Laney, ok cool
<seb128> Laney, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/libindicate/trunk/revision/388 is the only commit between versions
<Laney> seb128: maybe it's generated by the autofoo
<seb128> Laney,
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/55206785/libindicate_0.4.1-0ubuntu3_0.4.1-0ubuntu4.diff.gz
<seb128> would that break it?
<Laney> seb128: I'm seeing 0.4.2 in Maverick now
<seb128> right but that was a change around the time it broke
<seb128> ie the same day
<Laney> [assembly: AssemblyVersion ("@VERSION@")]
<didrocks> seb128: did you have a look on bug #626040? I see some people on French forum reporting regular segfault on apps too, you telling evolution is crashing, some weird stuff in unity and application closing… do you think it can be related?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626040 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "libgtk 2.21.6 random segfault with many gdk functions (affects: 1) (heat: 302)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626040
<Laney> seb128: b-c-e build against 0.4.1, 0.4.2 was uploaded and broke it because they bumped the assemblyversion which means that mono will refuse to load th[D[De library
<seb128> didrocks, not really, I've no clue what could be wrong but evo is not crashing there just hanging
<seb128> Laney, ok, thanks
<didrocks> ok, different issue so
<seb128> tedg, ^
<seb128> bratsche, hey
<seb128> bratsche, do you think you could quickly read the bug didrocks pointed and see if you have any clue about it?
<Laney> so yes b-c-e needs a rebuild, but it's unnecessary because i doubt they broke ABI compatibility
<Laney> i'll get that done
<didrocks> in case, I asked for people pointing that on unity bug to try downgrade and look if they still get this kind of issue
<bratsche> seb128, The libgtk random segfault one?
<seb128> bratsche, yes
<bratsche> Sure.
<seb128> thanks!
<didrocks> thanks bratsche :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: did you remove something in repacking or just tar xzf && tar czf?
<bratsche> didrocks, seb128: I don't suppose there's an easier way to reproduce than just wait for it to randomly happen?
<kenvandine> didrocks, that' s it
<didrocks> kenvandine: still rejected
<kenvandine> weird
<didrocks> james_w: any idea? ^^ :/
<didrocks> same sha256sum
<seb128> bratsche, no, didrocks^
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine> mine was different
<didrocks> bratsche: yeah, unfortunately, it seems to be just waiting :/
<bratsche> Okay, no worries.  I'll look in the code and see what's going on.
<seb128> bratsche, thanks!
<bratsche> It's nice that there are stack traces. :)
<james_w> didrocks: your repacked tarball is the same as the one on gnome.org?
<didrocks> james_w: exactly
<james_w> didrocks: um, how did you repack?
<didrocks> james_w: tar czf
<Laney> same contents i guess
<kenvandine> did you copy it back over the .orig?
<didrocks> kenvandine: well, I removed the .orig and repack the directory extracted
<kenvandine> i did xvf and cvf on the upstream tarball and then copied it to .orig.tar.gz
<didrocks> james_w: hum, maybe something with bzr and build-area
<kenvandine> mine was different
<james_w> didrocks: oh probably
<kenvandine> oh, delete that
<didrocks> james_w: I bet I got trap with that :)
<james_w> didrocks: plus, the pristine-tar will still have the old one
<james_w> didrocks: or did you re-merge-upstream?
<didrocks> james_w: not for that one, just bzr bd -S in the packaging branch (it's a debian directory only branch)
<james_w> didrocks:
<didrocks> james_w: but yeah different sha256 now :) was again build-area which copy it back!
<james_w> ah, yeah, delete ../build-area and all should be well
<didrocks> james_w: sorry for the noise
<james_w> np
<didrocks> :)
<james_w> I realise it's confusing having multiple copies
<didrocks> yeah, a symlink will make sense
<didrocks> maybe the same for .deb also
<james_w> didrocks: good idea, file a bug please
<didrocks> james_w: sure, which project bzr-builddeb?
<james_w> I might also remove the silly warning from apt and so abolish ../build-area
<james_w> didrocks: yes please
<didrocks> james_w: doing now, thanks :)
<james_w> thank you
<james_w> also, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mrand/ubuntu-seeds/platform.lucid/+merge/22567 <- if someone could look at that, it would be great
<seb128> didrocks, doing the file-roller update
<seb128> btw let's not do the gobject introspection update
<seb128> it seems to bring issues or require source changes
<seb128> it's late in the cycle for that
<seb128> so let's revert the commits which port to the new version in the GNOME updates if there is any
<seb128> it seems the sort of changes which will bring lot of work and potential trouble for now win
<seb128> it probably means we should stay away from some updates
<seb128> or just revert commits if those are easy
<didrocks> seb128: ok. are you speaking about the libsoup change for gobject introspection?
<seb128> not especially
<bratsche> didrocks: I don't notice anything changed in gtk+ that would cause this to happen.  The stacktrace shows gdk_gc_set_rgb_fg_color() failing on g_return_if_fail (GDK_IS_GC (gc)), and just below it in the stack trace is setup_gc_with_fg() in nautilus-icon-container.c, where it's doing gc = gdk_gc_new (gtk_layout_get_bin_window (GTK_LAYOUT (container))) the line before.
<seb128> didrocks, http://git.gnome.org/browse/libsoup/commit/?id=7f746c10ae683923cc49a923c88996e8c9517094
<seb128> seems it's just reverting that change though
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, will do libsoup if you aren't on it (finishing folks first)
<bratsche> didrocks: What I'm wondering is if there's any chance the icon container hasn't been realized yet, because that would cause gtk_layout_get_bin_window() to fail, and blow up the whole thing.
<seb128> didrocks, ok thanks, I'm not on it
<didrocks> seb128: you're welcome
<bratsche> And I see some other entry points for setup_gc_with_fg() other than the realize() method.
<seb128> bratsche, is there any way to figure that?
<didrocks> bratsche: hum, would make sense
<bratsche> seb128, didrocks: I'm thinking that we could add a check to see if the widget is realized before doing this.. if it's not realized, exit.  This will be called later from the realize() method in NautilusIconContainer
<bratsche> didrocks, seb128: The confusing thing is that the reporter claims the error went away when he downgraded to gtk+ 2.21.5
<didrocks> and no code change there?
<bratsche> But so far I can't reproduce the crash, and I don't know how reliably he could reproduce it either.
<seb128> is the issue specific to nautilus?
<bratsche> Alex Larsson has some code changes related to clipping.. but the thing is that the error is happening here:
<bratsche>         gc = gdk_gc_new (gtk_layout_get_bin_window (GTK_LAYOUT (container)));
<bratsche> 	gdk_gc_set_rgb_fg_color (gc, &gcolor);
<bratsche> On the second line of that.
<bratsche> It wouldn't have gotten to Alex's clipping code yet, so I can't see how it would have affected it.
<bratsche> seb128: The poster only mentions Nautilus, and gives vague hints that it could be affecting other stuff.
<bratsche> Uhh..
<bratsche> Actually setup_label_gcs() already checks if !gtk_widget_get_realized() then it returns.
<seb128> bratsche, hum, ok...
<seb128> didrocks, bug #637412
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637412 in evince (Ubuntu) "evince-gtk_2.31.92-0ubuntu1 uninstallable (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637412
<didrocks> seb128: you see, some people are using evince-gtk :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: will fix it then
<seb128> I bet that if you would do an identic copy of evince named evince-gtk people would use it
<seb128> just because they can ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: hehe, excellent idea! :-)
<bratsche> didrocks: Okay, I'm not sure what to do.  I just commented and asked if he can post his .xsession-errors file prior to the crash, maybe that will give some hints with some GLib errors.
<seb128> bratsche, thanks!
<seb128> bratsche, thank you for investigating it
<didrocks> bratsche: great, thanks! It was just a rough guess if that can be related to recent crashes in unity
<bratsche> fwiw, I'm not running a Unity session.
<bratsche> I dunno if that affects it.
<bratsche> didrocks, seb128: Also it looks like all this code went away in git master Nautilus anyway.  Not sure if we'll be getting that in Meerkat though.
<seb128> bratsche, we will not
<seb128> that's gtk3 work
<didrocks> bratsche: not sure people are reporting using unity, just that we got recently a lot of apps crashing under unity particularly and was checking from where it can comes from (weird random issues with apps crashing)
<seb128> didrocks, http://yorba.org/download/shotwell/0.7/shotwell-0.7.2.tar.gz
<didrocks> seb128: adding to the list :)
<seb128> didrocks, want to do that one as well?
<seb128> didrocks, then we should be done for today
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: you're welcome
<cyphermox> bbl
<seb128> ok, enough for today, 'night
<didrocks> ok, time for bed, good night everybody!
<GrueMaster> Hey, out of curiosity, has anyone thought of adding x86_64 to the UNE build list?  Obviously too late for maverick, but might be something to consider for N.
<GrueMaster> I'm running today's amd64.iso on my Acer Aspire One 532H now.
<RAOF> pitti: Really?  Starting gdm on (stopped udevtrigger) doesn't regress startup time for the mini 10?  We should switch to that, then; it's safer.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-14
<nessita> kenvandine: you around?
<bcurtiswx> woah i got a crapload of gtkpixbuff warning on upgrade just now
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> RAOF: not on that model, yes; I'm not sure about others
<vish> pitti: hi.. didrocks asked me to poke you about SRU for Bug #587853 , he also has another SRU bug uploaded n waiting too , iirc..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587853 in cheese (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "After video recording, record/take photo button becomes disabled (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587853
<pitti> vish: I know, SRU needs some love, but I'm still in the post-holiday catchup swamp, so that still has to wait for a bit
<vish> yea, cool.. :)
<pitti> not that there wouldn't be two other SRU team members who could ack those :)
<vish> i guess we just like poking you more  ;p
<TheMuso> pitti: Thats one bad thing about taking a week off, the day or more catch-up when you get back.
<pitti> heh, yes; that, and OEM rotation
<pitti> I didn't do a single bit of OEM stuff since yesterday, and I got heaps already
 * TheMuso nods.
<TheMuso> On another note, I have all the signs of spring here this week. Mild weather yesterday and this morning, and now, lots and lots of rain.
<didrocks> good morning
<bilalakhtar> good morning didrocks !
<didrocks> hey bilalakhtar, how are you?
<bilalakhtar> didrocks: Rocking, you?
<didrocks> bilalakhtar: I'm fine, finishing late yesterday but apparently I still have slept enough :)
<glatzor> morning mvo
<glatzor> mvo, I am currently investigating the lock races in aptademon, e.g. lp#628061
<mvo> bug #628061
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628061 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "Races in the system lock (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628061
<glatzor> mvo, should I request also a lock on /var/lib/apt/lists/lock additional in the lock.SystemLock.aqcuire method?
<glatzor>         lockfile = apt_pkg.config.find_dir("Dir::State::Lists") + "lock"
<glatzor>         lock = apt_pkg.get_lock(lockfile)
<glatzor> this is what fails in apt.cache.Cache.update
<glatzor> aptdaemon checks before running a transaction if it can get the "system" lock ("Dir::State::status" and "Dir::Cache::Archives")
<mvo> glatzor: yes that is a bit unfortunate currently, there are really two locks
<glatzor> mvo, and releases the lock again in the if transaction starts, so that apt.Cache can take over the lock.
<glatzor> mvo, or even three locks?
<mvo> glatzor: the dpkg lock (system lock) and the download lock (in var/lib/apt/lists
<glatzor> and /var/cache/apt/archive
<mvo> right, that is another download lock
<mvo> glatzor: I think its something we need to fomalize and add some methods into libapt itself after M is out, like lock_dpkg_system, lock_lists_download, lock_archive_download
<glatzor> mvo, should I keep the lists lock all the time?
<mvo> glatzor: hm, it should only be needed while fetching lists (i.e. update()) it is probably safe to keep it while downloading deb files too
<mvo> glatzor: in order to help other clients to not silently updat eht elists
<mvo> glatzor: and then suddently the downloaded version no longer match the versions in the cache
<glatzor> mvo, would also be good to add a lock arguement to apt.Cache.update and apt.Cache.commit (and _fetch_archives) to re-use an already acquired lock
<mvo> glatzor: indeed
<fta2> the new theme is nice and everything but i find it almost impossible to resize any window on a 1920x1024 screen :(
<fta2> 1 pixel is not enough
<pitti> I reported a bug about that a few weeks ago
<soren> fta2: You know about Alt-Middle_Mouse_Button, right?
<soren> fta2: Hold down Alt and middle click somewhere vaguely near the lower right corner of a window and start dragging, and you'll see what I mean.
<soren> fta2: I realise not everyone knows about this and it's an actual usability problem for lots of people, but I wanted to share this "trick" nonetheless.
<soren> fta2: You can move windows in the same way with Alt-Left_Click anywhere inside the window.
<fta2> soren, yeah, thanks, there's alt+f8 too but it's not the same. i resize with the mouse, it's always by the bottom right corner, and that's just broken atm
<fta2> annoying mostly for terminals
<fta2> which i use a lot (xterms)
<soren> fta2: I've always thought the need to point at something as small as the corner of a window or even the title bar was a usability nightmare.  This approach is still very much mouse driven. I'm sure you don't use both hands to operate your mouse anyway, so using the other hand to press Alt seems effortless. It may take a few minutes of adjustment, but I've never looked back :)
<soren> fta2: This is no new feature, by the way. Every window manager I've ever used has supported it. It's certainly been more than a decade.
<fta2> soren, most of the time, i'm typing with the other hand, but it's tough to hold 2 keys which are far away *and* click + drag at the same time.
<fta2> well, resizing by the corner has been there for more than 25y, so people are used to it
<fta2> i will probably end up hacking the theme for all my desktops if it doesn't change.  *sigh*
<Laney> rodrigo_: new tomboy is in experimental fyi
<seb128> hey
<seb128> grrr, spent over an hour offline before realizing it was not internet broken but an eth cable
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va quand même? :)
<seb128> oui, maintenant c'est mieux ;-)
<rodrigo_> Laney, new tomboy? 1.3.x?
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> rodrigo_, will you roll g-s-d tarballs today?
<rodrigo_> hi seb128!
<rodrigo_> seb128, just rolled g-s-d one a moment ago
<seb128> crap
<rodrigo_> seb128, g-c-c coming soon
<mpt> Good morning kiwinote, mvo
<seb128> I wanted to get a change in
<kiwinote> morning mpt
<Laney> rodrigo_: yes 1.3.3
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, send it, I can do another release, if it's too good :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, if not, it'll be in next release
<rodrigo_> Laney, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's just changing /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/xrandr/turn_on_external_monitors_at_startup to true
<seb128> by default in the schemas
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah
<seb128> not worth another release but we agree on that with federico and I said I would commit to gnome-2-32 and trunk
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, no new release, but commit it please
<seb128> without that you can get configs where you get no screen on when docked
<seb128> ok I will
<rodrigo_> ok, thanks
<seb128> thank you
<mvo> hello mpt
<seb128> ok, restart after update, brb
<mvo> kiwinote: good morning, I just merged a bunch of your fixes, is there more coming? I wnat to do another upload soon and want to include all your goodness :)
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks, if you've merged the latest version of my branch (lp has updated yet, so I can't see atm), then you've got the latest goodness
<mvo> great, thanks kiwinote
<kiwinote> mvo: trunk seems to be in a good shape, so a release would be a good idea
<mvo> I was thinking the same, there will be more before final freeze I'm sure, but it seems this is a good time
<mvo> kiwinote: heh :) just got the latest crash-fix, I prepare a upload now
<kiwinote> hehe, thanks :)
<mvo> kiwinote: nice fix (and silly error in the code :)
<chrisccoulson> hi james_w - have you seen an issue like bug 637608 before?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637608 in bzr (Ubuntu) "bzr crashed with ErrorFromSmartServer in _translate_error() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637608
<chrisccoulson> it happens only on 1 branch
<mpt> mvo, kiwinote, any specific testing or anything else you need from me today? Otherwise I'll be doing more triage and stress-testing the purchase stuff
<kiwinote> mpt: not in particular, your bug reports and triaging is a great help!
<fta2> slomo, hi, will you put libvpx 0.9.2 in maverick?
<slomo> fta2: would be a good idea, yes
<slomo> fta2: is it in main or universe?
<fta2> slomo, main
<fta2> well, at least i think so
<fta2> !info libvpx0 maverick
<ubot2> fta2: libvpx0 (source: libvpx): VP8 video codec (shared library). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1 (maverick), package size 207 kB, installed size 588 kB
<fta2> yep, main
<didrocks> pitti: hey, do you want me to review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~umang/python-distutils-extra/587538-no-changelog/+merge/30919 or do you want to do it? (just need to know if I should or not take the other part in today's Quickly release)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, please do; this guy already has submitted a few good patches
<didrocks> pitti: sure, you will be able to make a new release for maverick then?
<pitti> yes, just tell me when to do an upload (sid/sync to maverick)
<didrocks> thanks pitti :)
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<didrocks> good luck with catching up :)
<bryceh> didrocks, could you let me know if/when you receive the computer i sent you?
<didrocks> bryceh: I received it last week, thanks! All went well and I resintalled/tested it :) (didn't you receive my mp?)
<bryceh> didrocks, ok.  no, I didn't receive it
<slomo> fta2: ok, well, if you have the time to get it updated... it's definitely a good idea to do so
<fta2> slomo, what's left to be done? you already have it in the gst ppa (and i have it in the 4 chromium ppas, it's working just fine)
<slomo> fta2: no idea, ask someone who knows the ubuntu procedures better than me :)
<slomo> the package is ready, if anything is left it's paperwork
<fta2> didrocks, ^^
<didrocks> fta2: can you summarize quicky please? I didn't follow the conversation, it's a new package/feature?
<fta2> didrocks, libvpx 0.9.1 -> 0.9.2 bump, lots of performance improvements, welcomed for chromium for the video codecs (WebM)
<didrocks> fta2: are there new features or just bugfix?
<slomo> and bugfixes, including some rather important ones
<slomo> is a performance improvement a bugfix or a new feature? ;)
<fta2> didrocks, and it's been tested for at least a week without issues
<didrocks> slomo: I wouldn't say a feature ;)
<didrocks> if it's that, you just can sync from experimental
<didrocks> fta2: requestsync
<didrocks> no paperwork needed apart from describing in the bug why you want it to get synced
<fta2> ok. never used that tool but i will learn ;)   usually, i file bugs manually
<didrocks> fta2: this tool is good, subscribing everyone's needed and such :)
<fta2> oh, dupe. bug 636894
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636894 in libvpx (Ubuntu) "please sync libvpx 0.9.2-1 from debian experimental (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636894
<fta2> good tool indeed :)
<didrocks> pitti: you should be able to release p-d-e in fact, every pieces needed from my perspective has already landed. And I see nothing more is waiting on that :)
<pitti> didrocks: you merged that branch?
<didrocks> pitti: it was already merged. For some unknown reason, launchpad is just showing "needs approval" in bug report even if the branch is merged
<didrocks> pitti: (just because nobody comment and approved it, just merging)
 * didrocks should open a low priority bug on that
<didrocks> fta2: yeah, but the bug isn't subscribing the right team (ubuntu archive admin) and follow the process (copying the debian/changelog)
<pitti> seems seb128's desktop restart didn't go very well..
<didrocks> yeah… not his day. That + broken cable :(
<pitti> didrocks: uploaded
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a lot
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<ogra> didrocks, does anyone apart from arm still use go-home ?
<didrocks> ogra: on maverick? You are alone I guess :)
<ogra> so it wouldnt matter if i modified the hardcoded shell calls from netbook-launcher to netbook-launcher-efl ?
<ogra> (in the go-home code)
<ogra> we currently dont get favorites added, nor does the show-desktop feature work
<ogra> (since we dont ship netbook-launcher at all)
<didrocks> ogra: no, I think that can close some bugs there
<ogra> k
<didrocks> ogra: thanks :) if you need some rights to roll a tarball, do not hesitate
<ogra> i guess -efl needs to grow a feature to add favorites then :)
<didrocks> ogra: I think you will need it, right ;)
<ogra> great, something to do for our contractor
<ogra> (we have someone for the efl stuff now)
<didrocks> awesome! :)
<soren> fta2: You type /while/ you're resizing windows? Wow, that's efficient :) Also, it's just one key you need to hold. The rest is with the mouse.
<seb128> re
<seb128> ok it was not the cable, some extra changes later let's see if it works...
<seb128> so how are things going?
<pitti> wb seb128
<mvo> soren: a quick question, it looks like python-vm-builder is now outputing a random filename, that used to be disk0 - is that intentional?
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> seb128: FYI, I fixed the ProcMaps error in the retracer, and restarted
<seb128> pitti, so retracer crashed again?
<seb128> oh
<seb128> there was a procmaps error?
<seb128> I will spend some time on the retracing code after my holidays I think
<seb128> we can probably teach them to just untag bugs with invalid descriptions
<pitti> an exception on parsing empty lines, which seemed to have happened quite a lot recently
<seb128> like missing fields
<seb128> rather than crashing
<pitti> *nod*
<dpm> hi pitti, I'm not sure if you saw the ping yesterday. May I ask you to have a look why the maverick language packs are not being generated?
<didrocks> seb128: taking empathy (letting g-s-d on the side on purpose as you told you wanted an additional patch)
<seb128> didrocks, oh feel free to do g-s-d
<seb128> didrocks, the patch is a gconf value change that I put in the .gconf-defaults already for us
<didrocks> no need to distro-patch it?
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> doing both then
<pitti> dpm:
<pitti> -rw-r--r--  1 langpack langpack  67231814 2010-09-07 00:09 +latest-delta-language-pack
<pitti> that looks wrong, hang on
<pitti> dpm: seems something changed on the LP side wrt. filename handling there
<dpm> pitti, do you know what exactly? I don't know what the expected naming was
<dpm> and afaik the LP devs haven't changed anything on that area recently, so it might be a bug.
<pitti> dpm: fixed in bzr, and rolled out
<pitti> so the next one should work
<dpm> ok, so considering the next export is today and the building happens tomorrow, I guess we should have some langpacks by the end of tomorrow/ Thursday
<dpm> thanks a lot pitti
<pitti> yw
<pitti> the update pack is quite large, 400 MB
<pitti> I really don't understand why they grow so uch
<pitti> much
<pitti> it's certainly not translators going all wild
<pitti> it's 2/3 of a full size
<pitti> I guess there's a lot of actually unchanged data in there
<dpm> hm, I'm not sure what it could be
<bilalakhtar> seb128: 4:30 hours left for the meeting! sorry for the repeated ping, should I go ahead without yours?
<seb128> bilalakhtar, yes go without me, I'm away start later today and tried to finish work stack before
<seb128> bilalakhtar, how many people wrote on your wikipage?
<bilalakhtar> seb128: np :( I understand, you're busy with desktop work, the final freeze is getting closer
<bilalakhtar> seb128: 4 endorsements, 1 comment
<seb128> bilalakhtar, ok, I will try to write something after lunch
<seb128> but it seems the feedback you got is already enough
<bilalakhtar> seb128: hmm, your wish
 * bilalakhtar aims for ubuntu-desktop after motu
<didrocks> bilalakhtar: great to see people interested there ;) we definitely need some help on updates (particularly things in universe first like anjuta and such)
<Laney> mmm universe
<bilalakhtar> didrocks: I have done 3 desktop upgrades in universe, you may ask tumbleweed
<bilalakhtar> packages: hamster-applet, sound-juicer, bug-buddy
<bilalakhtar> oops
<bilalakhtar> not hamster-applet
<seb128> speaking of anjuta there is an update for the new serie almost ready in bzr if somebody wants to pick it up, the new version should fix the build...
 * bilalakhtar will look at anjuta later today
<didrocks> bilalakhtar: great ;)
<bilalakhtar> thanks didrocks !
<didrocks> thanks to you :)
<bilalakhtar> didrocks: you're welcome :D
<seb128> would be nice to package atkmm also if somebody wants to do it
<seb128> it blocks gtkmm updates
<seb128> it's a new source
<bilalakhtar> new source package means debian, right?
<seb128> ideally yes
<seb128> but no need to block on them to upload
<Laney> are they preparing it?
 * bilalakhtar has 5 pending uploads in debian
<Laney> i'd coordinate with #debian-gnome
<seb128> ok I need to run, having lunch outside
<bilalakhtar> bye seb128
<seb128> bbl
<fta2> didrocks, done
<didrocks> fta2: thanks!
<didrocks> session restart
<didrocks> mvo: I think the plugin system is broken with current USC, known issue?
<didrocks> (get an assert on self.notebook_view.set_current_page(page_id) when clicking on an added item on GTK_WIDGET_ANCHORED (widget) || GTK_IS_INVISIBLE (widget) -> widget/window and such isn't referenced anymore it seems). I'll have a look next week if needed
<mvo> didrocks: next week ,) ? woah
<mvo> didrocks: I check it out
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, I'm not there tomorrow and on Thursday
<didrocks> mvo: today, new GNOME + unity + quickly release and some stuff before final freeze
<didrocks> mvo: and I think the backlog on Friday can't be neglicted :)
<didrocks> (moving away from Paris + work isn't a great mix ;))
<didrocks> mvo: no hurry in any case. I think people won't notice it until then :-)
<didrocks> mvo: I think the issue is on my side (oneconf), I keep notebook_view reference and maybe you're trashing it now, let me try to get it by another mean
<mvo> didrocks: ok, not sure, I can have a look, but for me I still have no sync in oneconf
<didrocks> mvo: same for me, still having my faking data to another computer to get it shown…
<mvo> ok
<didrocks> hence it's low priority I think
<nessita> good morning!
<didrocks> hey nessita!
<nessita> how are you didrocks?
<didrocks> nessita: I'm fine thanks, and you, how are you?
<nessita> I'm very good, thanks for asking!
<nessita> didrocks: is seb around? (don't see his nick)
<didrocks> nessita: he is getting some lunch out, do you need some help?
<nessita> didrocks: no hurries, but I asked him yesterday to sponsor a new release of ussoc, and I think he may forgot about it
<didrocks> nessita: ok, ping him when he's back then, not sure if he began reviewing it
<nessita> didrocks: yes, I will. Thanks!
<didrocks> you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, doing a bisect with firefox may take me a little while :/
<asac> mvo: so the bug with the gnome proxy setting is that if you set any "exception" it will create a no_proxy=..., (ending with a ',') ... this will bust everything ;)
<asac> but besides, yes the sudo is the problem with resetting the proxy envs. do you know why that wasnt fixed? are there concerns about propagating proxy settings through sudo?
<cyphermox> good morning!
<asac> hi cyphermox !!
<mvo> asac: security concerns, pitti knows the details
<asac> mvo: right. thats what i thought
<asac> thanks
<asac> no_proxy is still broken though ;)
<mvo> from a usability standpoint its still not ideal
<mvo> asac: sounds like a bug for seb128 - iz gtk
<cyphermox> asac, I'll be very interested when the proxy settings is clarified, this kept being an issue in certification :)
<asac> kk ... will check if its still existing in maverick ... saw it in lucid last week
<asac> cyphermox: so in #nm i was asked to update mobile-broadband-provider database to the latest
<asac> not sure if you plan to roll an update this cycle again
<asac> maybe it was just about ppas though
<cyphermox> asac: yes, this is planned
<asac> kk ... thursday is final freeze
<cyphermox> I spoke to coolbhavi already about it (debian maintainer) to update both debian and ubuntu
<cyphermox> yes
<Laney> err
<Laney> I acked a sync for that, but I just realised that it's in main and I shouldn't have
<Laney> bug 636822
<asac> Laney: where is the bug?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636822 in mobile-broadband-provider-info (Ubuntu) "Please sync mobile-broadband-provider-info 20100910-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main). (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636822
<asac> ah good
<asac> cyphermox: is sync ok? i can ack it then
<cyphermox> well, yes it is :)
<asac> cyphermox: is that in our package set? e.g. you should be able to ack it too, right?=
<asac> acked anyway
<cyphermox> I don't know.. couldn't recall, so I checked the list on my wiki page but it s not there, so I'd say it isn't in the set
<asac> heh ... lets get it added then ;)
<asac> this is the least intrusive package :-P
<cyphermox> yup
<asac> anyway ... this cycle we should be fine now
<cyphermox> well, let's see... I think there may have been more updates required in bugs, but 09-10 is pretty close to what I wanted to upload
<asac> yeah. ... we have a standing SRU exception for that ... so updates close to release shoujld be fine (at best before RC)
<cyphermox> ok, 09-10 is the latest is could be, so it's all good
<asac> cool
<cyphermox> asac: I didn't know about that. I was thinking about making sure we update m-b-p-i regularly as SRUs as well
<cyphermox> maybe something like every 3 months?
<asac> mvo: ok fyi, the no_proxy bug is fixed in maverick (e.g. no , appended anymore)
<asac> cyphermox: we have a standing freeze exception ... the proposed timeline was every 4 week or so
<asac> cyphermox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#mobile-broadband-provider-info
<cyphermox> asac, cool, I wasn't aware of that
<asac> now you are ;)
<asac> just refer on updates to that link
<cyphermox> asac, has this ever been actually done? :)
<asac> cyphermox: i think in hardy where we introduced this ... when wellark was still active
<asac> in the beginning lots of providers were missing and wrong etc.
<cyphermox> yeah
<asac> but long ago if at all ;)
<cyphermox> they still change a lot... I can already think of one missing for over here, since it's brand now
<nessita> seb128: good mornnig/afternoon :-) May I ask about the sponsorship for ussoc 1.0.0?
<seb128> hey nessita
<seb128> oh, I totally forgot about that yesterday
<seb128> sorry!
<nessita> seb128: no problem, I'll forgive you :-P
<nessita> seb128: want/need the link again?
<seb128> nessita, no that's ok
<didrocks> seb128: hey/re is there any particular reason why gnome-applets isn't updated in maverick? (didn't begin the update because of that)
<seb128> didrocks, it goes with the new gnome-panel
<seb128> the one ported to dbus
<seb128> we didn't go for it because we were not sure it would use gsettings and by the time it was sorted it was late
<seb128> we decided it what not worth upgrading since it would make no visibile difference out of new bugs
<seb128> we still have bonobo and gconf anyway
<didrocks> seb128: ok, that's why I was inferring, thanks for confirming :)
<didrocks> I let gtk alone into your hands ;)
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 - i think you said last week that there was still some valgrind errors related to bug 630239, but i can't recreate it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630239 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gkbd_keyboard_drawing_new_dialog() (affects: 47) (dups: 2) (heat: 210)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630239
<chrisccoulson> was there any specific step to recreate it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you have the indicator showing? ie several layouts?
<seb128> hey btw ;-)
<slomo> seb128: fwiw, i'll update gtk 2.21 in experimental later today... but i don't think there are many changes necessary anyway
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i tried that
<chrisccoulson> and i tried switching layouts a few times too
<didrocks> seb128: taking gnome-menus/libwnck
<seb128> slomo, ok thanks
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> you're welcome
<seb128> didrocks, you might have to revert gir update commit, didn't check
<seb128> didrocks, I can do the libwnck if you want
<seb128> but if you want to do it I will not stop you
<seb128> just let me know if you have other things to do
<seb128> I can handle some updates as well
<didrocks> seb128: please, do the libwnck :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, want me to do gnome-menus as well?
<seb128> I didn't do any update yet today so I can do those
<seb128> it would let you do a break or something else
<didrocks> seb128: I can do it, no worry
<seb128> ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no, I just get invalid read on start there
<seb128> chrisccoulson, using french, french alternative and usa layouts
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - in the keyboard plugin?
<seb128> yes
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks, i'll try again. perhaps i should start g-s-d with multiple layouts already
<seb128> yeah, try that
<seb128> didrocks, I will do gnome-desktop as well
<didrocks> seb128: great, seems that we need to be a little more touchy on that one for gtk2/gtk3 but the note in NEWS seems to explain it :)
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> right
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> dpm, hi
<seb128> dpm,
<seb128> the application place view issue is a corner case
<seb128>  if the mo file doesn't exist the setlocale() call fails
<seb128>  so it will not use the .desktop translations
<seb128>  we need the mo to be on disk for the locale to have translation init working
<seb128>  even if we don't use any string from the mo file
<seb128>  that will be autosolved on the next langpack update
<seb128> dpm, that's about the unity places applications view bug
<dpm> seb128, yes, but in my case the .mo files are on disk
<dpm> oh, I see.
<dpm> you mean the unity-place-applications.mo file
<dpm> right, right
<seb128> yes
<seb128> just cp any mo to it
<seb128> it doesn't need a content
<seb128> just that to be a mo file
<seb128> speaking of which how come we didn't get any lanpack updates for 3 weeks?
<seb128> dpm, if you try let me know how it goes
<dpm> seb128, they were disabled for the beta freeze, I tried to enable them with the help of a sysadmin last week while pitti was on holiday (I've no permissions on the langpack server), but apparently there was a problem picking up the LP translations tarball which did not allow them to be generated. He's just adapted langpack-o-matic this morning to cater for that, and I assume we'll have new language packs by Wed/Thu
<seb128> dpm, ok thanks
<dpm> I'll try the .mo trick on unity later on
<seb128> dpm, you can run unity under GNOME for testing
<seb128> just mentioning it in case you didn't know
<seb128> thanks
<dpm> I didn't know, thanks
<seb128> dpm, or unity -p
<dpm> nice, I'll give that a go later
<seb128> CLUTTER_VLBANK=none
<seb128> you might need that though
<seb128> ie CLUTTER_VLBANK=none unity -p
<dpm> ok
<seb128> up
<seb128> VBLANK
<dpm> :)
<seb128> sorry typo ;-)
<dpm> np, got it
<dpm> seb128, do you think someone from the desktop team could have a look at bug 630924? I'm not sure if I should talk to you guys (if it's language-selector's fault) or to ev for ubiquity, but the fact is that new installs now end up always without language packs installed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630924 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Language packs are not downloaded during installation (affects: 4) (heat: 16)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630924
<seb128> dpm, what image did you try?
<seb128> dpm, mvo fixed that after beta
<seb128> oh you said the fix didn't solve the issue
<lucidfox> I wonder... Of course I can look at the code, but how are the buttons for the software-center package list implemented? Are they custom cell renderers?
<dpm> seb128, I tried the desktop image. Yeah, I thought that was fixed as well, and installing language packs afterwards manually now works, but the automatic install process still fails
<seb128> is anybody here having nautilus broken today?
<seb128> lucidfox, you might want to ask mvo about that
<pedro_> seb128, works fine for me
<seb128> he probably can point you to the corresponding part of the code
<lucidfox> Nautilus broken?
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<seb128> lucidfox, no, software-center ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, bug #637704
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637704 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus not starting (affects: 8) (heat: 44)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637704
<lucidfox> Ah, that happens to me sometimes
<soren> mvo: Not intentional, no.
<lucidfox> I just get a black screen
<lucidfox> as opposed to a white screen obscuring my wallpaper when Nautilus is running, most of the time
<lucidfox> really I've been having quite a few annoying problems with X
<lucidfox> in Maverick
<seb128> lucidfox, it's probably different, that one is about nautilus not working when opening a place either
<lucidfox> For me, it presents a black screen, and when trying to open a folder, all I get is the busy cursor
<lucidfox> I think it's connected to the "Maximum number of clients reached" error that I also get occasionally
<mvo> lucidfox: custom-cell-renederrs in python
<lucidfox> Also, right click often generates spurious extra clicks, and file dialogs are popped up indefinitely when choosing file open actions from the global menu
<lucidfox> mvo> How do you copy the appearance of a GtkButton?
<mvo> lucidfox: (in response to the earlier question)
<pedro_> seb128, already commented on it, looks like another 'i didn't restarted the pc' kind of thing
<seb128> pedro_, you are right it seems ;-)
<pedro_> my crystal ball is working again \o/
<pedro_> now i just need the lottery numbers
<lucidfox> http://homepc.lucidfox.org/pics/whitescreen.png <-- this, for example, is my desktop right now, even though I have a wallpaper selected
<lucidfox> I briefly see it until the Nautilus desktop loads
<seb128> pedro_, ;-)
<mvo> lucidfox: nzmm did most of the work on this, but its really "just" a lot of drawing, no magic (unfortunately). plus poking at the used theme
<lucidfox> aww
<lucidfox> I was expecting to hear something about GtkOffscreenWindow...
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i had the issue with nautilus after upgrading it, but it works after a restart
<chrisccoulson> i assume its just because the new version uses libunique again
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I will not bother since that was an unstable maverick thing only
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it doesn't seem like a real issue
<pitti> seb128: hm, seems gsd is still breaking xrandr somehow -- gdm is at 1024x768 for me now
<pitti> KMS and X are at 1280x1024 for me usually
<pitti> and I had that with 2.31.5
<pitti> for you as well?
<seb128> pitti, is 1024x768 your laptop screen resolution?
<pitti> no, that's 1280x800
<seb128> I don't have this issue I think
<seb128> at least I've the same resolution than under luxi
<seb128> lucid
<seb128> which is not the monitor one
<pitti> ok, I'll debug that then
<seb128> but I think it just set the config in mirror
<seb128> pitti, touch ~∕gsd-debug-randr
<seb128> pitti, and update to today's update
<seb128> pitti, the new code has debugging logging
<seb128> it will write a gsd-debug-randr.log
<seb128> with some debug informations
<seb128> if you have ~∕gsd-debug-randr
<seb128> well for gdm do it in /var/lib/gdm
<pitti> what a strange way to enable debugging :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> well it's easier than having to set some environment
<pitti> (it could have been at least the log file itself, not an extra stamp file)
<pitti> anyway, thanks for the hint
<seb128> you're welcome
<didrocks> seb128: how did you knew that? It's just a one line in the changelog and I just found it because I was explicitely looking at it… but without doing the update, you know that
 * didrocks is still amazed
 * didrocks checks again, no, there is no webcam around me :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> didrocks, I've it on my disk since friday
<seb128> I did a git build only to get that
<seb128> to debug the "external screen is not on when lid close"
<seb128> with federico
<didrocks> seb128: oh, that makes sense then :)
<seb128> didrocks, ie the gconf key change I mentioned early today
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I should not have said that
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I remember you having troubles with that… :-)
<seb128> didrocks, you still have some work to do to catch up with me it seems ;-)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ahah, right :-)
<seb128> mouahahahah
<seb128> sorry :p
<didrocks> seb128: to ensure I'm not spied, I'm even moving from Paris, you see!
<didrocks> ;)
<seb128> I'm wondering what you will do next
<seb128> when you notice I can spy on you in Lyon :p
<didrocks> hehe ;)
<seb128> nessita, ok, uploaded this time
<nessita> seb128: ueeeee!
<nessita> seb128: thanks
<seb128> nessita, you're welcome, sorry for forgetting yesteryda
<nessita> no problem
<nessita> as long as it lands before than the final freeze, we're ok :-)
<GrueMaster> I didn't see any response to my  earlier post so I will repeat it again.  Is there a reason not to build an amd64 version of UNE iso?  I am running everything here on my Acer Aspire One 532h and it looks great so far.
<cyphermox> GrueMaster, have you been having issues with maximizing? I did it for mahjongg last night on my netbook, it disappeared and couldn't ever start it again :P
<GrueMaster> Looks like I can reproduce it here.
<cyphermox> cute.
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i have the same problem
<kenvandine> with gnome-terminal
<GrueMaster> Is this an arch specific issue (i.e. only on amd64)??
<kenvandine> it is being worked on
<cyphermox> kenvandine, GrueMaster did either of you report it? I admit I didn't
<cyphermox> ah ok
<cyphermox> GrueMaster, no, not arch specific... my netbook is standard atom proc
<kenvandine> i didn't... but in the course of debugging it found out it is being worked on right now
<GrueMaster> I just reimaged yesterday.  Had to install desktop and then pull in UNE.
<pitti> seb128: *relieved sigh* seems the retracers are finally happy now
<seb128> pitti, great!
<seb128> pitti, thanks for sorting the extra issues
<GrueMaster> cyphermox: So is mine.  Check yours to see if you can run amd64.
<GrueMaster> Mine is an N450
<pitti> seb128: I only monkey-patched it in the chroot, but I'll do a proper upload soon
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> i am running it on amd64 just fine
<seb128> pitti, btw what broken the langpack build?
<kenvandine> but of course installed desktop and une stuff on top
<seb128> is that another launchpad behaviour which is different since the update?
<seb128> the path changed or something?
<pitti> seb128: wget https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/${release%-*}/+latest-delta-language-pack used to save a file with the real name (i. e. with redirection), e. g. ubuntu-lucid-translations-update.tar.gz (or similar)
<pitti> seb128: but due to a LP change it suddenly was stored as literally "+latest-delta-language-pack"
<GrueMaster> Ok, new issue.  When I launched mahjongg here, it was in a window.  Maximizing it killed it.  Rerunning it now comes up maximized.
<cyphermox> GrueMaster, thx, I'll take a look tonight
<pitti> seb128: I added an explicit -O to the wget now
<dpm> pitti, I'll ask danilo about this when I catch up with him
<cyphermox> GrueMaster, and maximizing it just disappears, no?
<pitti> dpm: well, not a biggie; this way it's much safer anyway
<cyphermox> GrueMaster, this bothered me a bit, I wanted to play and reproduce another bug I thought I had found :)
<GrueMaster> It is now running maximized.  Minimizing it appears to kill it.
<dpm> pitti, yeah, but it'd be good to know what happened there. I'll let you know if I find out more.
<pitti> thanks
<GrueMaster> Oh, nevermind.
<GrueMaster> I'm not used to unity yet.
<seb128> pitti, seems we really need a sort of testsuite launchpad guys run before rolling uptodate to make sure they don't break what we use
<GrueMaster> (spend most of my testing time on arm which is netbook-launcher-efl based)
<pitti> seb128: right, that was the point of fixing apport's
<GrueMaster> Ok, I can now reduce it to window and maximize it fine.
<pitti> seb128: trunk now by and large works again, just three test cases fail (with that very error about not being able to access attachments)
<pitti> seb128: I think Diogo plans to run that routinely from now on
<seb128> ok great
<kklimonda> seb128: any idea what to do about bug 626379? upstream hasn't responded yet and I've managed to reproduce the crash in vm. Is it fine to defer it for some more time?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626379 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch() (affects: 3) (heat: 255)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626379
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's a gsd crash workaround, what do you think?
<rodrigo_> hmm
<james_w> chrisccoulson: yes, the one that it is a duplicate of :-)
<james_w> chrisccoulson: seriously though, I've never seen that, but there seem to be a couple of suggested workarounds
<chrisccoulson> james_w - just branching to a new location worked
<chrisccoulson> i can even push to the old location
<dpm> seb128, ok, the empty .mo file trick worked on unity-place-applications. We should be good when we get the language pack. Thanks for investigating it
<james_w> it's an odd one
<seb128> dpm, you're welcome
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, hard to tell, it says it's crashing in clipboard plugin
<seb128> rodrigo_, there is a patch in the bug
<rodrigo_> ah, sorry, didn't see it
<seb128> it's a workaround to avoid the crash rather than a fix though
<kklimonda> seb128: rodrigo_: I'm not sure what is the good fix for this one - we could check earlier whether nitems equals 0 and return but I'm not sure why does nitems equals 0 at all. documentation for XGetWindowProperty doesn't make it clean whether it can return 0 items.
<kklimonda> (and still set return_type to the expected type)
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, yeah
<rodrigo_> so, the crash is when accessing conversions->next?
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: yes - because nitems is 0 the earlier loop doesn't evaluate at all and conversions is NULL
<rodrigo_> I guess the patch is ok then, there's always something in the clipboard when user has copy/cut, until some other content is cut/copied
<rodrigo_> XGetWindowProperty shouldn't return 0 though, I guess
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, although, I guess we could check for nitems after calling XGetWindowProperty
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you can reassign the g-s-d keyboard crash to karl-qdh if you want
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm just aobut to have a look at that again now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, he did the port to appindicator as a contractor and seems he got some extra contracting time
<seb128> so as you want
<chrisccoulson> i'm blocked on mozilla now for my other bugs anyway, so i can work on other desktop stuff instead
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you want to pick another bug feel free
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sure. i'll have a look in a bit
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, and return there if it's == 0
<bilalakhtar> seb128: :| Thanks for the interest, btw!
<seb128> bilalakhtar, ?
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: yes, that will also work - I've done it this way because at the time it felt right to scream "something is wrong" instead of just returning.
<bilalakhtar> seb128: interest in endorsement...
<seb128> bilalakhtar, when is the meeting?
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, right, but I guess it's better to check the value from XGetWindowProperty and just not continuing if the data is wrong, as it does with the:
<bilalakhtar> seb128: half-an hour from now
<rodrigo_> if (type != XA_ATOM_PAIR)
<rodrigo_>                         return;
<seb128> bilalakhtar, I will just join the IRC channel
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, even though it explicitly asks for XA_ATOM_PAIR
<seb128> I'm a bit busy to write on the wiki but I can comment on IRC
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: maybe it makes sense to check whether XGetWindowProperty returns Success? Maybe it fails.. and sets up part of values.. which doesn't make sense.
<bilalakhtar> Thanks seb128!
<seb128> you're welcome
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, ah, right
<lucidfox> wait wait wait... GSD directly uses the Xlib API?
<seb128> yes
 * lucidfox headwalls
<didrocks> pitti: can I get a FFe for Quickly, please? (bug #638130)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638130 in quickly (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Quickly 0.6 in maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638130
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: hmm.. XGetWindowProperty returns 0 which is, afaik, success ;)
<kklimonda> and then g-s-d crashes
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, yes, so seems a bug on it, so worth checking the values
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: ok, I'll check whether nitems == 0 and return (freeing multiple which is being allocated) if it's true
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, ok
<chrisccoulson> wow, my laptop has pretty much ran out of disk space
<bilalakhtar> seb128: Still there, right? The meeting just began, around 2 hours late
<bilalakhtar> seb128: I will poke you when my item comes closer, right now its far ahead
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I'm around
<pitti> chrisccoulson: too many chromium/xul builds?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i think so. i keep trying to free up what i can, but it just fills back up again
<chrisccoulson> and it's happening more and more frequently now
<chrisccoulson> i think i need to get a bigger disk
<chrisccoulson> and more RAM
<pitti> do you keep so many built trees around?
<bilalakhtar> seb128: My item began!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i keep a built tree of firefox around for each branch. doing a full build every time i do something is seriously painful
<chrisccoulson> i literally can't do anything else on my laptop for an hour
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: unless you don't have to worry that it will fry because of compiling too much stuff ;)
<kklimonda> at least*
<kklimonda> argh..
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> oh, meeting time
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-09-14
<didrocks> hey
<kenvandine> ugh... i totally forgot it was friday :)
 * pedro_ waves
<seb128> didrocks, chrisccoulson, tremolux, Riddell, cyphermox, tkamppeter, kenvandine
<seb128> hi
<seb128> pedro_, hello
<seb128> kenvandine, because it's not?
<tremolux> hello!
<seb128> kenvandine, it's thursday
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> tuesday
<kenvandine> hahaha
 * seb128 hands a calendar to kenvandine
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> seb128, i just now uploaded the fix for empathy and notifications :)
<tkamppeter> hi
<cyphermox> hi :)
<seb128> how is everybody doing?
<seb128> kenvandine, great!
<kenvandine> damn.... i didn't prepare the partner update :/
<seb128> kenvandine, lol, well you have an excuse you fixed empath
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey!
<kenvandine> and almost fixed vino :)
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, work on it we will do other updates first
<kenvandine> didn't upload that yet though...
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, sorry, my laptop just crashed hard
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-09-14
<seb128> not outstanding actions I think
<seb128> let's start by welcoming cyphermox
<seb128> he's joining our team to be the "second chrisccoulson"
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<didrocks> welcome cyphermox!
<tremolux> welcome cyphermox!
<seb128> well in practice chrisccoulson will do browsers
<pedro_> welcome cyphermox :-)
<seb128> cyphermox will do n-m connman
<cyphermox> thanks all :)
<pedro_> seb128, so cyphermox is not maintaining compiz? are you guys breaking the tradition? :-P
<seb128> cyphermox, welcome ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, oh, right
<chrisccoulson> lol
<pedro_> haha
<seb128> I'm not sure didrocks wants to give this one
<didrocks> seb128: It will break my hearth, but I can give it with a great pleasure
 * didrocks adds cyperhmox to the compiz team :)
<didrocks> and unsubscribe
<didrocks> :)
 * pedro_ assigning all the compiz bugs to cyphermox
<seb128> cyphermox, sorry running joke in the team
<cyphermox> uh-oh
<tremolux> haha
<cyphermox> ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, new comers get compiz as a welcome gift
<cyphermox> that's a nice gift... lots of spikes and stuff. thanks :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> ok, let's keep moving on
<seb128> usually we would have kenvandine doing a partner's update but he prefered to slac^fix bugs today ;-)
<seb128> Riddell, hey
<seb128> ready for a kubuntu update?
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> ok, no Riddell either
<seb128> way to show how we run a meeting to cyphermox
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<seb128> ready for the UNE update? ;-)
<didrocks> can I slack too? ;-)
<didrocks> ok, doing it :p
 * seb128 cracks the whip
<kenvandine> what a weird week :)
<didrocks> We got a new unity release, as usual. Still a lot of bugs, but today's update should fix a bunch of them. Got unexpected crashers too, still under investigation and we still have some memory leaks too. We redefined a new least of critical bugs for us to get fixed
<didrocks> Unity should now migrates your favorites from netbook-launcher, ubuntu GNOME panel launchers and ubuntu GNOME desktop .desktop file to unity panel. Script integrated in unity itself, used on first launch. Would be nice for people testing it (gconftool-2 --unset /desktop/unity and then logout immediately from unity before it tries to rewrite the current configuration).
<didrocks>  /!\ Warning, latest unity release contains only the latest piece for that, which is, matching custom .desktop file to application.
<didrocks> (and it's not release yet, a question of minutes)
<didrocks> Banshee won't make default in UNE, for more information, please refer to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2010-September/002644.html
<didrocks> that should be it
<seb128> jcastro: seems you can't win with banshee
<seb128> scnr ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, ok thanks
<didrocks> he isn't even around, not that fun :p
<didrocks> you're welcome
<seb128> is there anything that need special testing in unity?
<didrocks> well, as written, migration of favorites, I just get my feedback
<didrocks> and it works for me :)
<seb128> do you lack feedback or do we have enough feedback but lack patches?
<didrocks> all should be integrated, just need feedback
<didrocks> so, unset current favorites
<didrocks> gconftool-2 --unset /desktop/unity
<didrocks> logout
<didrocks> login
<didrocks> (you can create launcher in the GNOME panel, desktop file in the GNOME desktop, or migration for netbook-launcher if  you still have some keys from there)
<seb128> what component has this code?
<seb128> ie where should we open bugs if there is any?
<didrocks> unity itself
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> and assign to me
<seb128> questions? comments?
<seb128> seems not, let's move on
<seb128> Riddell is on holidays apprently that's why he didn't pong before
<seb128> kenvandine, got the partner update ready?
<kenvandine> yeah...
<seb128> so the mic is yours ;-)
<kenvandine> desktopcouch fix/workaround SRU is coming for bug 522538, already in maverick
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 522538 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "gwibber-service crashed with error in connect() (affects: 706) (dups: 179) (heat: 3012)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522538
<kenvandine> seb128, that is the one you asked about on friday
<seb128> oh nice
<kenvandine> his improved work around has been in maverick for a while, and seems to be working
<kenvandine> going to SRU it
<kenvandine> the desktopcouch pairing/syncing problems that were half fixed last week appear to still be only half fixed... i'll follow up on those
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> for DX, blacklisting for appmenu is ready
<Screw> hello!
<kenvandine> hopefully will get that uploaded today
<seb128> kenvandine, what will that do exactly? do they have a feature freeze request?
<seb128> seems really late for such change
<kenvandine> this lets you include a key in the desktop file to hide the menu
<kenvandine> yeah, it was one of the ffe that davidbarth had filed
<kenvandine> i'll make sure it has an ack before uploading
<kenvandine> it is important though...
<seb128> what happens for those software?
<kenvandine> standard menu
<seb128> will they get empty space?
<seb128> what is the standard menu?
<seb128> is that new strings?
<kenvandine> none appmenu
<kenvandine> shouldn't be, i haven't seen it yet
<seb128> ok, so no "desktop menu" or similar?
<kenvandine> just seen what the key looks like
<kenvandine> right, that is my understanding
<kenvandine> i think just the app title
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's see how it works
<kenvandine> but providing useless menus for open office, etc
<kenvandine> seems ugly
<kenvandine> i'll verify the ffe is approved and all
<Screw> I have a question: Is it possible to install an Ubuntu to a pendrive? I have a 8gb pendrive and I have tried the ubuntu installer from pendrive and it worked well. But I would like to install to it.
<kenvandine> before uploading
<seb128> Screw, try #ubuntu
<Screw> thx
<seb128> Screw, we are in a meeting
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, thanks
<kenvandine> the rest from DX is just bug fixing as usual, we plan to get everything uploaded by EOD tomorrow
<kenvandine> before freeze
<Screw> ok, sorry
<kenvandine> that is it
<kenvandine> np :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> anything still coming from ols?
<kenvandine> yeah, bug fixes
<kenvandine> and the fix for syncdaemon starting, afaik
<kenvandine> i saw that bug was duped
<kenvandine> they said uploads on wed
<seb128> ok
<seb128> seems things are mostly on track there
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<seb128> questions or comments about dx or ols?
<seb128> ok, seems not
<seb128> tremolux, hey
<seb128> software-center update?
<tremolux> hiya, you bet
<tremolux> Buy Something: test item purchases using production server successful end-to-end, bug fixing continues
<tremolux> New Apps: extras.ubuntu.com and sync from the app-review-board are live!  testing/verifying with it now
<tremolux> Misc:  many, many excellent bug fixes this week, continue in preparation for freeze
<seb128> I noticed we got the extras archive, great ;-)
<tremolux> and a special thanks to kiwinote, he has been doing amazing work; great fixes also from mmcg069 and devildante this week
<tremolux> yeah, it's really cool, everything coming together
<seb128> nice cycle for software-center
<kenvandine> indeed!
<seb128> there is a great team working on it
<seb128> congrats to everybody
<kenvandine> i love that sc replaces gdebi
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<tremolux> seb128, kenvandine:  thanks!  a great team indeed, it's a real pleasure
<tremolux> kenvandine: cool, isn't it?  that was kiwinote's work
<seb128> tremolux, do you still have anything on your list for maverick?
<seb128> any bug concerning you or change you still want to get?
 * pitti has to run and waves good night
<seb128> pitti, 'night
<tremolux> see you pitti
<tremolux> I do, yes
<tremolux> bug fixes, mvo will do a end-game triage in about an hour or so
<tremolux> mvo and I, sorry
<tremolux> we'll prioritize to see what we can get in for freeze
<seb128> how do you track bugs you want to get fixed for this cycle?
<tremolux> we've been tagging some for the release
<seb128> do you use the nomination
<tremolux> but mostly we keep a running list of what we want and we fix as we can
<seb128> ?
<seb128> or milestones?
<tremolux> no, we don't
<seb128> could you?
<tremolux> yes, we milestone
<seb128> it's hard to watch what issues are tracked or not
<tremolux> ok, understood
<seb128> well let's chat about that after the meeting if you want
<tremolux> sorry about that  :)
<seb128> thanks tremolux
<tremolux> sure
<tremolux> you're welcome!
<seb128> any question or comment for tremolux?
<komputes> tremolux: will lists in software-center be fixed for this release?
<seb128> komputes, lists?
<tremolux> hi komputes, not sure what you mean exactly?
<komputes> tremolux: seb128 Bug #584147
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584147 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Bullet lists in package descriptions are not displayed correctly for PPA packages (affects: 2) (heat: 41)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584147
<komputes> oops, should change desc, not just PPAs are affected
<komputes> seb128: tremolux: nobody in the desktop team has experienced this yet?
<seb128> I don't know
<seb128> I didn't notice it
<seb128> komputes, can you chat with tremolux after the meeting about this?
<komputes> seb128: will do
<seb128> let's not stop on individual bugs there
<seb128> ok, thanks tremolux
<seb128> let's keep moving
<tremolux> komputes: I'm going to have to look at that, I know at least some are good (I thought?)
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<pedro_> hello!
<pedro_> so the bugs for this week
<pedro_> bug 622777
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622777 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _handle_UBX() (affects: 64) (dups: 19) (heat: 350)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622777
<pedro_> bug 629501
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629501 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with TypeError in _send_chunk() (affects: 8) (dups: 5) (heat: 64)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629501
<pedro_> those are the ones causing more problems on telepathy-butterfly atm
<pedro_> the second one, upstream said it's fixed with papyon 0.5.1
<pedro_> so not sure if we can cherry pick that
<pedro_> would be great if someone could investigate though
<seb128> we will probably do the update
<seb128> I will ping upstream about the first one
<pedro_> ok great
<pedro_> the other is bug 630239
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630239 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gkbd_keyboard_drawing_new_dialog() (affects: 50) (dups: 5) (heat: 238)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630239
<pedro_> is that going to be fixed for Maverick? it currently has 46 affected people
<pedro_> chrisccoulson, are you still working on it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, was going to work on that or reassign it to the guy who did the change
<chrisccoulson> i'm looking at that right now :)
<seb128> great
<pedro_> seb128, ok to approve the nomination for maverick then?
<seb128> yes
<pedro_> ok cool
<pedro_> bug 602828
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602828 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_get_toplevel() (affects: 65) (dups: 7) (heat: 364)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602828
<pedro_> this one is the bad bug we're having on Evo in Maverick
<pedro_> 58 affected people and a few dups this week
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<pedro_> on the upstream report mbarnes said it might be fixed in 2.31
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/commit/?id=b1ec17309b2aafb9b8aa2e1e39be9748fbe89030
<seb128> is the commit
<didrocks> I'll have a look if there is a good stacktrace
<pedro_> but since we're not updating
<seb128> didrocks, can you investigate if we can backport that change?
<didrocks> ok, will try to backport that
<seb128> seems easy enough
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<pedro_> awesome, thanks didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: pedro_ yw :)
<pedro_> and the last one, bug 551809
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 551809 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 249) (dups: 53) (heat: 937)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551809
<pedro_> that one is getting a lot of dups lately as well
<seb128> we have a gnome-bt which seems similar
<pedro_> it turns out to be a gtk+ crash, if we can get someone to have a look that'd be great
<pedro_> seb128, yeah they were tracking the same upstream report
<seb128> bratsche, ayan: ^ could one of you try to see if you see something wrong there?
<pedro_> the gnome-bt was marked as dup of that one
<pedro_> in the upstream bts and in lp
<seb128> bratsche, ayan: we are a bit short on GTK hackers and we could use help there
<seb128> pedro_, ok thanks
<seb128> bratsche, ayan: not a today thing but in the next days if you could would be nice
<pedro_> indeed
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ can you try to follow up on that one while I'm not there?
<seb128> kenvandine, is just try to see if you can get bratsche or ayan to help when they are around or have a free slot
<pedro_> seb128, no more bugs to raise from here
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> pedro_, thanks, usually summary as usual
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> pedro_, how is the release for you?
<seb128> the retracers are still catching up
<pedro_> things are going good
<seb128> do you manage to keep up with the crash bugs? ;-)
<pedro_> since the retracers are working again i didn't noticed any bad crashes
<pedro_> we do have a couple of nautilus crashes getting duplicates
<pedro_> but nothing bad
 * kenvandine loves having pedro_ attend the meeting!
<seb128> yeah, great to have pedro_ there
<bratsche> kenvandine, seb128: If ayan has time, that would help a lot.  I'm trying to find time to work on multitouch stuff, and I'd like to have something ready with that before the gtk hackfest.
<pedro_> looks like we got all the bad crashes in the beginning of the cycle, despite the retracers being broken
<pedro_> which is good
<pedro_> kenvandine, <3 to be here too ;-)
<seb128> bratsche, ok, I know you are really busy, it was in case you would have half an hour and spot something but don't worry we will manage without that
<ogra> didrocks, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ogra/+junk/go-home-applet i somehow cant propose it for merging :(
<seb128> ogra, we are in a meeting
<ogra> (and i have no push access to the original branch)
<ogra> seb128, ugh, this is weird ...
<seb128> ogra, no it's not?
 * ogra would expect meetings in #ubuntu.meeting 
<seb128> ogra, the meeting is at this time every week
 * ogra keeps quiet then
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> ogra, we would have to move everybody there and it was conflicting with some other meetings
<seb128> it's hard enough to find a slot which works for everybody
<seb128> we didn't want to add constrain on IRC channels as well
<seb128> ok, moving on
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team.html
<seb128> we are on shape for maverick
<seb128> well at this point we should be pretty much done for work items and focus on bug fixing
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm going to drop your gwibber testsuite spec
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... please do
<kenvandine> i continue to work on it... but nothing that ships in maverick
<seb128> kenvandine, it's still work on your plate but we don't track it for maverick release
<seb128> exactly
<seb128> great work otherwise everybody
<seb128> the maverick desktop seems very solid
<kenvandine> maverick is rocking!
<seb128> UNE is really nice as well
<milanbv> seb128, kenvandine: about the gnome-settings-daemon/gtk+ crasher, I've found a possible track
<pedro_> yeah! great work everybody :-)
<milanbv> (see upstream report)
<tremolux> totally!!
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> milanbv, oh nice, can you get mclasen or somebody from upstream commenting?
<kenvandine> i totally love using unity
<kenvandine> when it doesn't eat my mouse input :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> kenvandine: will be fixed :p
<milanbv> seb128: I thought he'd have commented already
<milanbv> I'll ping him
<seb128> milanbv, oh ok, I will check the bug before adding extra IRC comments ;-)
<seb128> let's wrap up the meeting first though
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks will fix all the unity bugs I've been told
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, that is my understanding as well :)
<didrocks> seb128: great! thanks kenvandine kthxbye
<seb128> lol
<pedro_> haha
<seb128> ok, that's it from me I thinkl
<seb128> extra questions? comments?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I've some extra announcement in fact there
<seb128> so kenvandine will be teachlead for this end of week
<seb128> didrocks will step up next week
<seb128> while I'm taking some holidays
<kenvandine> seb128, you will be missed, but enjoy a break :)
<seb128> if anybody need anything please get in touch with them
<pedro_> enjoy seb128 :-)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks: thanks for stepping up during those weeks
<didrocks> right, enjoy seb128, you totally deserve it :-)
<kenvandine> np
<tremolux> seb128: have fun!
<kenvandine> seb128, forget about us while your out :)
<didrocks> seb128: well, isn't the job telling pedro_ we won't fix things? ;)
<pedro_> !
<seb128> everything should be on shape though, hard freeze is tomorrow night
<kenvandine> didrocks, that is my understanding
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> we agree so :-)
<pedro_> didrocks, your job is to tell me 'let's assign this to seb' :-p
<seb128> didrocks, you can try that but be careful pedro_ is clever enough to not fall into that ;-)
<didrocks> pedro_: hehe
<seb128> ok so hard freeze tomorrow night
<seb128> you guys focus on fixing bugs in the next two weeks
<seb128> so maverick will be rocking as it already does but in a very stable way
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> we will get GNOME 2.32 just before rc
<seb128> I think that's it
<seb128> thanks everybody
<chrisccoulson> right, i can see what's going on with g-s-d now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i commented on the bug
 * cyphermox steps out to lunch
<chrisccoulson> although, apart from that i can't really work out what this code is trying to do, but the actual memory error is quite clear
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you subscribe karl-qdh on the bug?
<didrocks> seb128: just need a FFe for Quickly, and pitti didn't have the time, no cjwatson nor riddel :/ tried to ping scottk but not there and I'm not available before final freeze… we are short in releast team members and no delegation…
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, sure
<ogra> is your meeting over now ?
<seb128> ogra, yes
<ogra> (its odd withour the meeting bot)
<seb128> didrocks, go for it and upload
<ogra> *without
<didrocks> seb128: can you just +1 on the bug report? https://launchpad.net/bugs/638130
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638130 in quickly (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Quickly 0.6 in maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<ogra> didrocks, so https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ogra/+junk/go-home-applet has the fix we need, i cant send a merge request fro some reason, which is why i ping you here ...
<ogra> didrocks, on a sidenote i dont think we'd mind to take over maintenance of go-home in the armel team
<didrocks> ogra: is it because of +junk?
<ogra> might be
<ogra> i dont get the link on the branch page
<didrocks> ogra: not sure I'll have the time tonight and I won't be there before Friday, can you distro patch it?
<ogra> didrocks, np
<didrocks> ogra: we'll fix trunk and permission on Friday, ok?
<ogra> didrocks, i'll just do it in the diff.gz not adding a patch system or something
<ogra> (not worth the hassle for such a tiny thing)#
<seb128> didrocks, done
<didrocks> seb128: thanks
<didrocks> ogra: sure… we'll fix this propertly on Friday, just ping me!
<ogra> will do
<seb128> pedro_, the 2 telepathy bugs are fixed int he new version
<seb128> we will get it in
<pedro_> seb128, awesome! thanks
<chrisccoulson> 3rd crash of the day!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, wb
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks for investigating that crash
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it seems like there are multiple issues
<chrisccoulson> the actual crash is separate from the memory issue
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw if you are around and have free slots can you try to cover on GNOME issues for this week and next week?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem
<seb128> well nothing special but just if bugs come and need uploads or investigation
<seb128> or if didrocks need some help with updates
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, should I low bug #522538 and unset the milestone if that's a non issue in the maverick version?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 522538 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "gwibber-service crashed with error in connect() (affects: 706) (dups: 179) (heat: 3012)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522538
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll handle it
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> it has apparently been fixed already in maverick
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, the show layout crash is an easy one
<chrisccoulson> we're missing a gtkbuilder file from the install
<chrisccoulson> :)
<chrisccoulson> "No such file or directory." is the error from gtk_builder_add_from_file
<seb128> oh, are we?
<seb128> weird because it doesn't crash there
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it's missing from libgnomekbd
<chrisccoulson> there should be a show-layout.ui
<seb128> chrisccoulson, gkbd-capplet: /usr/share/libgnomekbd/ui/show-layout.ui
<seb128> oh, that explains why it works for me
<chrisccoulson> ah, i don't have that installed
<seb128> we should move that to libgnomekbd-common
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that makes sense
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you do that?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, no problem
<seb128> thanks
<kklimonda> jcastro: have you asked about me or should I still wait some more?
<jcastro> kklimonda: give me one more day please!
<jcastro> I am going as fast as I can!
<kklimonda> jcastro: no problem, just keeping a tab :)
<jcastro> don't worry, you're burned into my brain. :)
<boulabiar> Sarvatt, what's the easiest way to install the mesa7.9git ?
<boulabiar> is there a ppa to add for that ?
<seb128> jcastro: so it's just me you ignore :p
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, libgnomekbd DENIED
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - would you mind sponsoring please? :)
<chrisccoulson> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libgnomekbd/ubuntu
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, when do you apply for upload rights? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> after dinner!
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> which dinner?
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks for the fixing in any case ;-)
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> we should still try and fix the memory errors before release as well, i'm surprised those don't make it crash actually
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, karl can do that
<seb128> kenvandine, james_w said it would be fixed with recent updates
<seb128> but it didn't
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> how did you work around it?
<seb128> by not specifying the lp:
<kenvandine> extracted the tarball overwriting files?
<kenvandine> ah
<seb128> just merging the tarball
<seb128> can you copy the error there?
<seb128> just to make sure it's the same
<kenvandine> bzr: ERROR: An inconsistent delta was supplied involving u'/vapi', 'vapi-20100621103135-gycdn15933l3irmh-1'
<kenvandine> reason: Attempt to add item at path already occupied by id 'vapi-20100624175500-xymgx3h309uhcz83-12'
<james_w> ah
<james_w> I forgot to sync the package, doing that now
<seb128> james_w, thanks
<kenvandine> james_w, i can test :)
<kenvandine> james_w, point me at the source and i'll build locally and test
<james_w> bzr-builddeb in debian unstable
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> james_w, seb128: well it didn't complain :)
<kenvandine> thx james_w
<james_w> synced
<kenvandine> although it makes the diff hard to read... lists lots of files as removed and added
<kenvandine> but i guess that gets them in sync
<james_w> yeah, should be a one-time thing
<seb128> kenvandine, do you think you could update http://www.freedesktop.org/software/papyon/releases/papyon-0.5.1.tar.gz?
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm trying to wrap things before holidays but I'm a bit short to do updates
<seb128> that one would be nice to get it today or tomorrow
<seb128> since it fixes bugs pedro_ pointed before
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kiwinote> hi mpt! the changes to drawing cause Document Viewer not to be displayed, changes to painting & editing causes gthumb, gtkam, gpicview, eog, qcomicbook, qtpfsgui, scan tailor, xsane not to be displayed
<kiwinote> mpt: this is all desired effect? (just checking)
<mpt> kiwinote, that seems right, as long as they're all somewhere else
<kiwinote> mpt: yep, they are. thanks!
<kiwinote> mpt: just fyi, to test this sort of change you can edit /usr/share/app-install/desktop/software-center.menu
<mpt> kiwinote, ah, of course
<mpt> kiwinote, it looks like qtpfsgui should not have Category: Viewer in the first place
<mpt> it's mostly an editor
<mpt> and it's broken
<mpt> but that's a separate problem :-)
<kiwinote> hehe, yeah, I noticed that it was under photography as well, but wasn't quite sure where the border lies between photography and editing
<nessita> pitti: hey there, are you around?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hey
<rickspencer3> if I am seeing the following error, on what package should I log a bug?
<rickspencer3> TypeError: can't convert return value to desired type
<rickspencer3> grid_filter.py:797: Warning: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.25.15/gobject/gtype.c:4181: type id `0' is invalid
<rickspencer3>   gtk.main()
<rickspencer3> grid_filter.py:797: Warning: can't peek value table for type `<invalid>' which is not currently referenced
<rickspencer3>   gtk.main()
<rickspencer3> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<rickspencer3> (and yes, I have managed to write Python code that causes a core dump)
<nessita> all: any idea if I can use lp-project-upload to upload a tarball to a given lauchpad series?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: At a glance, I'd guess that its a glib issue, but I see references to gtk and glib, so not 100% sure.
<kklimonda> or maybe it's related to pygtk?
 * cyphermox --> eod
<milanbv> tedg: around?
<tedg> milanbv, Yes, for a bit.
<milanbv> cool
<milanbv> I think I've tracked a bug affecting gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-bluetooth to libappindicators
<milanbv> that's bug 551809
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 551809 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 249) (dups: 53) (heat: 937)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551809
<tedg> milanbv, Oh, cool.  Great!
<milanbv> there's a weird issue with a GIcon being destroyed when icon themes are udpated
<milanbv> (see upstream report)
<milanbv> I'm not sure yet what appindicators are doing wrong, but that's the only component I've seen that is using gtk_status_icon_set_from_gicon()
<tedg> milanbv, Hmm, okay.
<milanbv> tedg: maybe the g_object_unref (themed_icon) in src/libappindicator/app-indicator.c is wrong
<milanbv> because the status icon is sinking the floating reference
<milanbv> just a guess...
<tedg> milanbv, Judging by that path you've got an older version of libappindicator?  Lucid?
<milanbv> tedg: lucid, yes
<milanbv> there are reports on Maverick, but maybe not up to date
<tedg> The GThemedIcon seems to inherit from GObject instead of GInitialyUnknowned.  So it seems a g_object_unref would be appropriate.
<milanbv> tedg: seems too
<milanbv> but then I don't understand the crash
<milanbv> tedg: anyway, it really seems that libappindicator is the culprit, as it's the only to use GIcon with GtkStatusIcon
<milanbv> (or at least it triggers a bug in GTK+=
<tedg> Yeah, I'd prefer to find the bug in GTK though.  It's probably causing crashers for other folks somewhere as well.
<tedg> Interestingly, I think it doesn't every unref the gicon...
<milanbv> tedg: ?
<milanbv> missing word? :-)
<tedg> Yeah, no, I was wrong.  It calls reset_image_data which does.
<milanbv> tedg: I think GtkImage doesn't unref its GIcon though
<milanbv> (AFAICT, but that wasn't my highest priority...)
<milanbv> another explanation would be that something nasty is going on with GdkDisplay, which kills the GtkPlug, and thus the GtkStatusIcon, which releases it's GIcon in the middle of the lookup
<mclasen> tedg: it has not been proven that there is a gtk bug....
<tedg> mclasen, For sure.  It's a bug, but if it's in GTK I'd rather fix it there.
<mclasen> of course
<milanbv> mclasen: I think GtkImage doesn't release its reference on the GIcon
<milanbv> I may be wrong, but it may be worth giving a look, while we talk about it
<tedg> I don't see anything odd. :(
<mclasen> I'll have a look
<tedg> I really hate crashing gsd though.
<tedg> milanbv, I've got to run, but I subscribed to the bug.  Please post anything if you have more ideas.
<tedg> Thanks for your help mclasen!
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-15
<rickspencer3> RAOF, TheMuso hey dudes
<TheMuso> Hey rickspencer3.
<rickspencer3> so, I am being totally aweful
<rickspencer3> I have not even looked at the wiki for the team meeting or anything :(
<rickspencer3> maybe RAOF is not even here?
<TheMuso> No idea...
 * TheMuso sighs. People file bugs, say there is no sound, and they have 2 output devices connected. Whats the bet that their speakers are connected to the device that hasn't been selected from the sound preferences to be used...
<ehcah> Hello
<TheMuso> Can anybody using both unity and GNOME confirm this bug? bug 638123
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638123 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "after logout sound does not work and have to kill pulseaudio to get sound back (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638123
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, trying
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: thanks.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, what are the repro steps?
<rickspencer3> I go into Gnome, log out, and then into Unity?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: What was given as the symptom in the bug so to speak. I.e use audio in GNOME or unity, log out, and switch to the other DE, and try using audio via pulse again.
<rickspencer3> I'll try
<TheMuso> thanks.
<rickspencer3> hey TheMuso
<rickspencer3> no bug for me
<rickspencer3> worked fine
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Ok, I'll see if I can test myself later to be sure, but I suspected something wrong with the local system for the reporter anyway.
<rickspencer3> but I did get to listen to some Alman Brothers, so that's good
 * TheMuso has a full plate today, got to get a few things in before final freeze.
<TheMuso> heh
<rickspencer3> enjoy TheMuso
<TheMuso> Yeah am sure to. :)
<rickspencer3> I've got to step away for a while
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<TheMuso> Back later... Yay for getting stuff in before final freeze. :)
<mvo> kiwinote: rock! thanks yet again for more fixes \o/
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks, my pleasure :)
<slomo> no seb128 today?
<mvo> slomo: I think he is on vacation
<slomo> ok
<slomo> thanks
<nessita> good morning! can I please have a sponsorship for ubuntu-sso-client? (merge proposal at https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.0.1/+merge/35482 )
<mvo> nessita: I can do that
<mvo> nessita: may I suggest to include a ".bzr-builddeb/default.conf" with "[BUILDDEB]\nsplit=True" to make it trivial to build with bzr-buildpackage?
<mvo> nessita: this way uploaders just need to type "bzr-builddeb" (or bzr-builddeb -S)
<mvo> nessita: uploaded
<ogra> did anything change wrt the favorites category ?
<ogra> i cant create a .desktop file with Category=Favorites; and have it show up in the favorites anymore it seems
<mvo> ogra: I'm not sure that this ever worked, but you can try adding a file to /usr/share/app-install/menu.d/my-favs.menu and add a menu similar to "featured.menu" there. I'm not sure if it will merge it or not though
<mvo> ogra: its a interessting idea to merge it
<ogra> well, it used to work with the old netbook-launcher to just use Category=Favorites;
<ogra> i dont think we had any .menu file for it
<mvo> hm, could you try to add <Category>Faviorites</Category> to the featured.menu then?
<mvo> ogra: you want it to appear in the netbook-launcher? or in software-center?
<ogra> netbook-launcher(-efl)
<ogra> netbook-launcher itself is dead, i'm not sure, it might have added a .menu file for it
<ogra> though i think favorites are in the xdg spec
<ogra> so it should just work
 * ogra checks netbook-launcher
<ogra> gah
<ogra> it has a Favorites.menu indeed
<ogra> sigh
<ogra> weird, the binary packages dont ship it
<nessita> mvo: hey there! I'll add the conf in the next release, thanks for the tip and the upload :-)
<alecu>  all
<alecu> I meant, hello all
<mvo> nessita: thanks, my pleasure
<mdz> hi, around?
<geser> does somebody know the reason for bug #638690?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638690 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus not launching from Places menu or CLI Maverick (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638690
<pedro_> geser, we got a similar one yesterday which was solved by rebooting the machine
<pedro_> bug 637704
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637704 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus not starting (affects: 10) (dups: 1) (heat: 52)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637704
<pedro_> geser, ^
<geser> pedro_: thanks, a reboot fixed it
<pedro_> geser, you're welcome
<rickspencer3> tremolux, nice to see another "Done" on the new apps blueprint!
<rickspencer3> tremolux, only documentation left?
<tremolux> rickspencer3: \o/
<tremolux> rickspencer3: yes, I think we are in good shape
<rickspencer3> nice
<tremolux> rickspencer3: still testing of course
<rickspencer3> natch
<rickspencer3> but still
<rickspencer3> this is a major innovation
<tremolux> rickspencer3: I'm really excited about it, can't wait to watch how it evolves
<Sarvatt> would anyone be willing to sponsor RAOF's xserver package upload? the kernel team is about to revert the disable KMS on i8xx stuff and it's dependent on the patch in it
<Sarvatt> <RAOF> So, before I board this plane, the two sponsorship opportunities are: http://cooperteam.net/Packages/xorg-server_1.9.0-0ubuntu6.dsc & http://cooperteam.net/Packages/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_1.2.2-2ubuntu4.dsc
<Sarvatt> he's off at a conference
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt so what's the situation exactly?
<rickspencer3> RAOF has fixed the mesa problem, but the patch needs to be uploaded?
<mvo> Sarvatt: I can do that, I have a i830 that I keep around for testing and it fails badly with current maverick
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i don't think those are related
<rickspencer3> I'm confused, why was the new mesa uploaded if it broke UNE so badly?
<Sarvatt> I'm not aware of any fix from RAOF and he's on the plane to a conference, I'm in the middle of bisecting it right now to try to find the problem, most of the upstream developers are at the conference too :(
<rickspencer3> should we not be reverting the mesa upload?
<kenvandine> looking at the changelog, there was some bug fixes for radeon from RAOF listed and adding support for new intel hardware
<mvo> Sarvatt: I can not judge 205_udev-product-ids.patch but 206_intel_8xx_default_to_fbdev.patch should be fine
<mvo> Sarvatt: but that is a cherry pick?
<Sarvatt> mvo: 206 is the result of the discussion about fixing up i8xx devices, 205 is a fix from cnd to make bluetooth devices work properly and is queued for upstream (so yeah it's a cherry pick of sorts) it fixes some multitouch devices
<Sarvatt> rickspencer3: sorry, splitting up the conversation between two channels - <Sarvatt> want me to prepare a revert to upload? I'm not confident this can be fixed in a reasonable timeframe
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> I think we should wait for RAOF to pop on though
<mvo> Sarvatt: ok, I sposnor the xorg-server upload now then
<Sarvatt> if RAOF has a fix it'd be *much* preferred to go with that, KDE desperately needed the mesa update. this update broke intel the same way ATI has always been broken so I'm not exactly sure where the problem lies.
<kenvandine> Sarvatt: any idea when RAOF might show up?
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt what channel should I be on?
<kenvandine> #ubuntu-x
<Sarvatt> #ubuntu-x
<devildante> hi everybody! :)
<cyphermox> anybody has omg-broken bugs for NM that I should be aware of? trying to unbreak as many last things as possible before final freeze :)
<devildante> cyphermox: I have a problem with automatic login, but I don't know if it's fixed, I should update first :p
<cyphermox> devildante, what do you mean? with unlocking the keyring for wifi passwords and such? I was really referring to NetworkManager -specific issues :)
<devildante> cyphermox, yes :) has it been fixed?
<cyphermox> devildante, err, you tell me? I'll be very interested to know the details, do you have a bug number for that issue?
<devildante> cyphermox, not that I know of, I'll do some searching first
<cyphermox> devildante, cool and thanks, please keep me posted
<devildante> okay :)
<Chipaca> mvo: ping
<mvo> pong
<Chipaca> mvo: hi. do you have a minute or 15?
<devildante> cyphermox, I dunno if it's really related to the keyring that much ; the bug causes X to crash and I must kill nm-applet to have it back running
<Chipaca> mvo: re aptdaemon
<devildante> mvo, vish, hi there :)
<mvo> Chipaca: yes
<mvo> devildante: hey!
<vish> devildante: hey!
<devildante> mvo, vish, been a long time... hey, wait, only 2 days :p
<mvo> heh :)
<cyphermox> devildante, that's way different, yes. but does X crash completely or do you mean the nm-applet icon just doesn't get added to the notification area?
<Chipaca> mvo: seems like the non-async codepath is broken (we used a bit of that in a rhythmbox plugin), and in looking into it to fix, I now get two password dialogs
<Chipaca> mvo: let me throw some code at you
<devildante> cyphermox, both
<Chipaca> mvo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/494334/
<mvo> Chipaca: I noticed that as well :/ I was looking into the problem today, I think we need to revert r494
<cyphermox> devildante, you lose all graphics? again, do you have a bug for this or could you open one?
<mvo> Chipaca: but let me look at your diff irst
<Chipaca> mvo: not a diff, sorry; I was working around rather than through the problem
<devildante> cyphermox, I don't see one, so I'll post a bug with all the details. should it be against nm or gnome keyring?
<mvo> Chipaca: there was a little bit of rework, give me a minute (or 15) to show you the new world order
<Chipaca> mvo: yessir!
<Chipaca> mvo: this is apparently based on code you threw at aquarius last year :)
<mvo> Chipaca: sorry for the trouble, next cycle the api will be less volatile
<mvo> Chipaca: I remember that :)
<mvo> Chipaca: but that code has different indents ;)
<devildante> mvo, any new stuff happened while I was absent? I don't feel like reading ~100 emails :p
<Chipaca> mvo: i edited this from gedit inside a vm. don't want to talk about it.
<mvo> devildante: new 2.1.20 release!
 * Chipaca hugs his emacs
<devildante> yay!
<mvo> Chipaca: a vm? tsss ;)
<dobey> hrmm
<cyphermox> devildante, file against X, I will reassign it to NM as necessary (this way we can get all the X logs). Please make sure you use ubuntu-bug.
<devildante> cyphermox, okay :)
 * dobey begs around for some sponsorship
<mvo> dobey: what packages?
 * devildante kicks Chipaca, vim is the best
<Chipaca> mvo: yeah, this is for people who don't use medibuntu, which I'm not about to uninstall from my real machine to test. Hence, run in a vm. Today I can't ssh into the vm, so gedit :-/
 * mvo wonders if he gets fine tea for sponsoring
<dobey> mvo: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyinotify/+bug/633405
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633405 in pyinotify (Ubuntu) "Raises empty OSError when inotify_init fails (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<Chipaca> devildante: I concur; I do everything with great vim
<cyphermox> mvo, how does litchee tea sound for helping out with a FFe if you can, once I'm ready? :)
<devildante> :)
<dobey> Chipaca: for great justice!
<Chipaca> mmm... lychee
<chrisccoulson> i really need an internet connection that doesn't suck :/
<mvo> dobey: uploaded
<dobey> mvo: thanks!
<mvo> yw
<devildante> mvo, care to merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-center/fixing-random-bugs/+merge/34656 ?
<mvo> cyphermox: heh :) ping me if I'm still online if you get feedback on the FFe
<Chipaca> chrisccoulson: yes, you do. I think it's in your contract, even :)
<mvo> devildante: I have a look today plus on the "lib" crash/freeze one from you :)
<devildante> :)
<cyphermox> mvo: I might be ok. Just need help with this huge box of tea
<devildante> mvo, the "lib" freeze branch is simply the patch you provided :p
<chrisccoulson> Chipaca, yeah, probably. my connection is no good for doing lots of big parallel uploads
<Chipaca> chrisccoulson: ah! neither is mine, for that. wondershaper helps my irc not crash while doing massive uploads.
 * Chipaca suddenly remembers when he had to upload several AMIs a day and shudders
<mvo> Chipaca: I pushed it to lp:~mvo/+junk/u1install - I can make it nicer there too if you want, the new inline_callback/defer stuff (twiested like) is pretty neat (but a hell to debug)
<devildante> cyphermox, bug 639810 :) I put it as Critical because "it affects a large subset of Ubuntu users", but feel free to change it if you disagree :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 639810 in xorg (Ubuntu) "X crashes when NM asks for wifi keyring password (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/639810
<Chipaca> mvo: yes, inline callbacks are both those things :)
<chrisccoulson> devildante, if it crashes when pressing enter then that's a duplicate
<Chipaca> mvo: thanks a ton
<chrisccoulson> devildante, it's bug 636721
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636721 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636721
<devildante> chrisccoulson, whoops
<devildante> :p
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> not that
<devildante> fail :p
<chrisccoulson> bug 625239
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625239 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 5 other projects) "X starts on wrong tty because gdm starts before nvidia driver is ready (affects: 11) (heat: 72)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625239
<mvo> Chipaca: your welcome
<chrisccoulson> yessssss! i'm out of disk space for the second day in a row
<chrisccoulson> time to rearrange the deck chairs once more
<cyphermox> devildante, right... I understand what you mean now by "having to kill nm-applet". That's another bug also playing against you... one that is really hard to fix but is supposed to be on the list for NM 0.9
<devildante> cyphermox, thanks for the info :)
<devildante> chrisccoulson, cyphermox, so is it a new bug or a duplicate of bug 625239?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625239 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 5 other projects) "X starts on wrong tty because gdm starts before nvidia driver is ready (affects: 11) (heat: 72)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625239
<devildante> by "pressing enter", I mean proceed with the unlocking of keyring, but I need to test, so brb rebooting now
<cyphermox> devildante, sounds reasonable
<devildante> ... or not, apt-get is upgrading :p
<devildante> cyphermox, what, about duplicate?
<cyphermox> devildante, yeah, sorry, I wasn't clear
<devildante> np :)
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, fwiw I had the same without nvidia drivers, except this morning now that I was really expecting it :/
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, yeah, i've seen the issue without nvidia drivers too (X starting on the wrong VT and then crashing when pressing enter)
<chrisccoulson> but i've not seen it for a little while
<cyphermox> ok
<nigelb> g23
 * vish tickles nigelb !
<nigelb> :D
<devildante> g23? am I missing something?
<vish> devildante: havent you heard of the ill fated 23?
<nigelb> devildante: ever used irssi? ;)
<devildante> nigelb, no
<devildante> vish, what the... :p
<vish> devildante: nigelb doesnt want you to know the truth about 23!
<nigelb> devildante: I was trying to change my window to window 23, but failed :)
 * devildante is astonished by this revelation
<nigelb> devildante: which part? the part where I use irssi or the 23 windows?
<devildante> window 23 :p
 * devildante will be afk for a while
<nigelb> heh
<Chipaca> mvo: with your script, the last transaction gets 'exit-failed' if the package is already installed. Is that expected?
<Chipaca> mvo: the old api seems to have returned 0 on success, 1 on failure, and 2 on 'already installed'
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, didrocks got wind of the une problem...  and checked in with me
<rickspencer3> and?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ...
<rickspencer3> and?
<kenvandine> just worried he broke it
<kenvandine> he did upload right before he left
<kenvandine> he needs to ignore us
<kenvandine> get his moving done and all
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ack
<mvo> Chipaca: hm, I need to look into that, but its pretty trivial to test for that "import apt; cache=apt.Cache(); if pkgname in cache and cache[pkgname].is_installed"
<Chipaca> mvo: it's entirely possible we're doing that. Thanks.
<Chipaca> mvo: I'll have us do that if we're not, I mean :)
<mvo> Chipaca: heh .) ok
<Chipaca> hmm... we're currently checking for the ability to play an mp3, rather than for package installation
<Chipaca> so if you can't play an mp3 and the package is installed, you're in trouble
<mvo> Chipaca: checking for that makes indeed more sense, that should be relatively straightforward, check the "gnome-codec-install" package for a gst_caps example (if you need one)
<Chipaca> mvo: I believe the code we have still works, but thanks for the pointer
<mvo> ok
<kenvandine> pitti, are you around?
<mvo> glatzor: hello :)
<glatzor> hi mvo, the night before freeze?
<glatzor> :)
<kenvandine> mvo, are you a buildd admin?
<mvo> glatzor: how did you guess ;)
<mvo> kenvandine: no, sorry. lamont is
<mvo> glatzor: thank you so much for your mail!
<highvoltage> it's not like that's the sort of thing that people would admit anyway :)
<mvo> glatzor: and the fix in it
<mvo> glatzor: you saved the day (or the evening) \o/
<kenvandine> mvo, thx
<Chipaca> mvo: question: what could cause that code (add repo and install, but merged into rb plugin) to never reach the "add repo" callback nor errback (given that the call to add_repo is made)?
<mvo> Chipaca: uh, a good question - so its stuck in authenticate_for_add_and_install?
<mvo> Chipaca: sounds like some craziness with the inline callbacks, you could unwind it to a normal callback/errback and see if that changes anything (sorry for not being more helpful)
<Chipaca> mvo: np. I don't think it's stuck there, because I get prompted for the password and all. I've gone the opposite way, making everything more inlinecallbackish, and it seems to be working so far (getting other errors, which is progress)
<cyphermox> I'm looking for a second opinion... since I can reproduce https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/network-manager/+bug/637930 on upgrading from Lucid, does this warrant a higher priority than High?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637930 in network-manager (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Maverick: Wireless is disabled until network-manager restart (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 28)" [High,Triaged]
<devildante> tremolux, thanks for the merge :)
<tremolux> devildante: you bet!
<devildante> :)
<tremolux> devildante: trying to get your other branch in too, just close to it
<devildante> yay!
<devildante> mvo, tremolux, thanks for merging my branch :)
<bcurtiswx> vish, :)
<vish> bcurtiswx: thats 4 ! \o/
 * bcurtiswx pats self on back
<devildante> vish: 5?
<vish> devildante: nah , still 4 , i meant *channels*
<devildante> argh :p
<bcurtiswx> hmm, i wonder if all the recent telepathy-* updates have been merged
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, good morning
<TheMuso> Hey rickspencer3.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-16
<micahg> do .desktop files have to be utf8?
<JanC> micahg: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s02.html says they have to be  ☺
<micahg> JanC: k, if I can't get an answer, I'll drop the translation
<JanC> translation?
<micahg> yeah for the name
<JanC> translations should use UTF-8 too, I suppsoe, which shouldn't be a problem?
<micahg> JanC: right, I think I just got a bad char, but I tried copying twice
 * TheMuso -> EOD. Happy freeze day all. :)
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Hello everyone!
<dpm> morning RAOF
<dpm> (or rather evening to you :)
<RAOF> No, morning.  I'm at XDS, in Toulouse.
<dpm> ok, :)
<RAOF> Am I to understand that mesa 7.9 broke the world?
<bryceh> where world == unity
<ronoc> bl8: banshee works, libindicator bug fixed last night
<ronoc> libindicate rather
<vish>  ronoc: hi, i dint understand your comment here> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/624610/comments/8 .. you are working[or hoping] on fixing it for Natty? and this menu-close is a temporary workaround?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624610 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Media Buttons should trigger action only on button release (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [Low,Triaged]
<ronoc> vish, I would like to revisit the button implementation at some point, I think the edge detection could be improved, 0.4.8 should have this fixed. For now though i think this bug has been fixed. Any other quirks to do with the buttons should be filed as new bugs.
<ronoc> vish, thx for all the help on the bug front :)
<vish> ronoc: yea.. np.. :)
<chrisccoulson> am i the only person on the desktop team here at the moment?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: woah, final freeze day and you guys are all on vacation?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: amazing ;)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - not me ;)
<chrisccoulson> i really should take some vacation soon
<mvo> last man standing
<chrisccoulson> who will do firefox security updates if i go away on vacation though? ;)
 * mvo looks around for a candidate
<mvo> ubot2!
 * mvo is not sure that would work
<mvo> chrisccoulson: but seriously, is it still so crazy with them :/ ?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - yeah, we've had 2 security releases for all products in the last week :(
<mvo> mehhhh
<vish> mvo / chrisccoulson: got a min for an upload to main?  :)
<vish>  could someone upload this for maverick? lp:human-theme fixes a small bug Bug; #553393 ..
<chrisccoulson> vish - it depends if i can upload it ;)
<vish> chrisccoulson: hmm..! desktop might have had access to human theme :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's in the desktop package set
<chrisccoulson> i just checked
<vish> apparently someone still uses human theme ;p  .. they came to -artwork asking for a fix ;)
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't require UIF exception does it? :)
<chrisccoulson> i just rejected one sponsoring request because it changes a string ;)
<vish> nope.. just fixes the bug of invisible checkmarks ..
<chrisccoulson> ok, that sounds fine
<vish> thanks.. :)
<chrisccoulson> i will do that in a few minutes, just need to grab more coffee
<vish> hmm.. who was it who broke their coffee-maker! ;)
<vish> oh wait that was in gnome! jimmac! ;p
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not me ;)
<vish> for some reason i thought it was pitt-i  :)
<chrisccoulson> i would die if i broke my coffee maker
<chrisccoulson> vish - ok, uploaded now
<vish> chrisccoulson: thanks..
<chrisccoulson> wtf is comment #3 in bug 638549 about?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638549 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) "Sound package not found another prosess in use - Package audio does not exis (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638549
<chrisccoulson> "My blue tooth has very bad-breath"
<chrisccoulson> lol
<Laney> Is it intentional that f-spot got demoted?
<Laney> (e.g.) pidgin still lives on in main
<ronoc> shuerhaaken, ping
<shuerhaaken> pong
<shuerhaaken> hello conor
<ronoc> shuerhaaken, hey
<ronoc> shuerhaaken, liking xnoise alot
<shuerhaaken> thanks!
<shuerhaaken> can you compile now?
<ronoc> shuerhaaken, just quickly tried to compile before lunch but got that error I sent
<ronoc> granted I didn't spend much time trying to figure out why
<ronoc> shuerhaaken, i need 0.1.11 to test right ?
<shuerhaaken> better tip
<shuerhaaken> i have an old computer now with maverick for testing
<ronoc> will I cloned tip at 12 noon gmt, and get that error
<ronoc> get/got
<shuerhaaken> there is something wrong with my mpris v2
<shuerhaaken> i compared to rhythmbox' implementation
<shuerhaaken> but I have difficulties to get this done via dbus-glib-1
<shuerhaaken> d-feet shows me more than one Object path in org.mpris.Mediaplayer2.xnoise
<shuerhaaken> there is org/mpris/Mediaplayer2 and org/mpris/Mediaplayer2/Player
<shuerhaaken> for rhythmbow the ../Player is available under org/mpris/Mediaplayer2
<ronoc> bl8: hey
<mvo> jcastro: should I act about the discussion on featured applications? i.e. should software-center get a update for some new/removed ones?
<ronoc> TheMuso, crimsun_ late in the day pulse bug coming from netbook editions -> #639793
<ronoc> crashing the sound-service :/
<ronoc> there was a new pulse went in in the last few days ?
<jcastro> mvo: participation doesn't seem as great as last time
<jcastro> kenvandine: what do you think?
<jcastro> calibre and pdfmod seem like nobrainers to me. (But, I did add them, heh)
<kenvandine> jcastro, dunno...
<jcastro> mvo: we have like what, 45 minutes left?
<jcastro> mvo: just add those three on the page, and if someone complains then they should have participated. *shrug*
<mvo> jcastro: we can still try to get a exception
<mvo> jcastro: its just data, no risk of regression
<jcastro> but it's not that important if everyone trying to get real fixes in
<mvo> jcastro: I just wanted to make sure I was not blocking something
<mvo> jcastro: well, yes and no, trivial for the release-manager to review and iimportant for our users to see new items (to see that we garden the list)
<jcastro> well, all we have are those three new ones, so might as well do it
<jcastro> and then at UDS figure out how to make it work better for next time
<mvo> jcastro: ok, thanks
<mvo> jcastro: I will prepare a update with those, I need to merge another fix in anyway
<mvo> jcastro: what about moovida, someone raised concerns about that in the ML iirc?
<pedro_> kenvandine, may you please look at bug 597381 later?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597381 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _signal_text_received() (affects: 70) (dups: 1) (heat: 316)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597381
<pedro_> kenvandine, looks like it's fixed in butterfly and not in the papyon 0.5.1
<pedro_> that'd be nice to have fixed
<kenvandine> pedro_, i'll look in a bit
<pedro_> thank you kenvandine
<kenvandine> np
<chrisccoulson> excellent, the status bar in firefox 4.0 has gone away now \o/
<nigelb> oh, nice
<chrisccoulson> it disappeared in the latest nightly
 * dobey wonders if there's an archive rebuild going on right now
<vish> chrisccoulson: but the statusbar could be disabled earlier too.. only then you wont get statuses ;)
<chrisccoulson> vish - you still get statuses now
<vish> yeah.. the new one is kinda nice
<vish> but sometimes distracting .. its too pretty!!!
<chrisccoulson> i'm looking forward to getting this in to natty
<tremolux> heyyy devildante!
<tremolux> devildante: how's it going
<tremolux> ?
<devildante> hey tremolux
<devildante> tremolux, all is fine :)
<tremolux> devildante: thx for your fixes, they got in before freeze  \o/
<tremolux> well, some did, the fixes with string changes have to wait
<devildante> no problem :)
<tremolux> and it turns out the history fix broke the unit test so we have to debug that
<tremolux> but, the history fix did work in the UI, so..
<tremolux> devildante: but it was great to have them for freeze-time
<asac> hmm. where can i set the AutoLogin user etc. in gconf for gdm?
<asac> afaik gdm reads gconf, but how do i add that in postinst ;)
<devildante> tremolux, thanks :)
<tremolux> devildante: the thanks go to you!
<tremolux> devildante: it feels like a really nice release
<tremolux> devildante: give it a shot when you can
<devildante> tremolux, no, they go to you for merging :p
<tremolux> devildante: haha!
<devildante> tremolux, give a shot for what?
<tremolux> devildante: I just mean, play around with software-center when you get the update (or just in trunk)
<devildante> ah
<devildante> okay :)
<tremolux> devildante: stuff is working really well
 * tremolux knocks on wood  ;)
<devildante> tremolux, yes, the 10.10 release is gonna live to its perfect expectations :)
<tremolux> devildante: I hope so
<devildante> tremolux, I also find the default wallpaper is really cool
<devildante> ditto for the updated themes
<tremolux> devildante: yes!  totally agree
<tremolux> devildante: I am really loving 10.10
<devildante> tremolux, my only complaint is that jockey-gtk is slow at researching drivers, but that's an old bug :p
<devildante> I'll give a shot at accelerating it for 11.04
<tremolux> devildante: nice  :)
<devildante> ;)
<kenvandine> bigon, any plans to update telepathy-butterfly ?
<DrGrov> I am having the following problem. "Active VT tracking can fail at startup", https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/544139?comments=all
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 544139 in consolekit (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "Active VT tracking can fail at startup (affects: 47) (dups: 6) (heat: 226)" [High,Triaged]
<DrGrov> Perhaps someone got a good workaround for this issue since it is really difficult to do my work? Greatly appreciated any type of help to get rid of the problem somehow.
<DrGrov> Nobody has that same issue as I have?
<DrGrov> Can that be true? :)
<cjohnston> kenvandine: 22 days since last facebook update :-(
<kenvandine> sigh...
<kenvandine> there has to be a way to fix that...
<DrGrov> How do I downgrade to the version 173 Nvidia drivers?
<cjohnston> I've actually been looking at your post for 22 days
<kenvandine> cjohnston, it really should work at least intermittenly
<DrGrov> I hope that I can try to downgrade the nVidia drivers and hopefully that will help
<kenvandine> like in the morning it should work better :)
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> sounds like you might spend uds looking at my laptop again
<cjohnston> :-P
<kenvandine> hehe
<vish> hmm.. twitter doesnt update here.. but i'm using the maverick version on lucid ;p
<vish> it worked for a while and then has stopped since 2weeks
<cjohnston> vish: I also have that problem
<vish> cjohnston: its all kenvandine's fault ;p
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> poor kenvandine
<vish> why'd he have to make gwibber so awesome that we _want_ to use it !
<vish> its his fault ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure launchpad has sent me thousands of mails over the last couple of days
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: I'd pay to see the look on seb's and didrocks' face when they get back
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think i've probably deleted 3000 mails today
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: pedro got 13000
<chrisccoulson> ouch
<chrisccoulson> not cool
<nigelb> so, we're never going to match that.
 * cjohnston thinks he just read that if he buys kenvandine a beer kenvandine will teach him how to program
<devildante> dang, tremolux is not here :(
<devildante> but mvo is here :)
<devildante> mvo: ping
<tremolux> devildante: who says I'm not here  ;)
<tremolux> devildante: what's up?
<devildante> my eyes are failing me :p
<devildante> tremolux, bug 634324 is not fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634324 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center python-launchpadlib dependency (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634324
<devildante> python-launchpadlib needs to be in depends, not in suggests
<tremolux> devildante: yep, mvo felt it should be in suggests
<tremolux> devildante: reason is that it's not a feature that anybody will use by default, it has to be enabled with a switch at startup
<devildante> tremolux, problem is the user reports that software-center crashes with normal options when python-launchpadlib is not present
<tremolux> devildante: ah, ok
<devildante> tremolux, so, is it a dependency problem, or can it be fixed with some code?
 * devildante wonders why he is asking this, we're in FinalFreeze :p
<tremolux> devildante: heh
<devildante> tremolux, is there a list of bugs for USC that could get an exception for FinalFreeze?
<tremolux> devildante: right now, there is no known bug like that, but that's at this moment
<devildante> okay :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-17
<ronoc> TheMuso, ping
 * ronoc changes CD
<TheMuso> ronoc: Hey.
<ronoc> TheMuso, how's it looking ?
<TheMuso> ronoc: Not too bad. I reported that segfault upstream.
<ronoc> TheMuso, cool the one i reassigned earlier ?
<TheMuso> I could revert the commit that caused the segfault, but the commit was added to the stable queue because it fixed stability woth other software.
<TheMuso> ronoc: Yes.
<ronoc> nice
<TheMuso> I dare say we will have a fix in a couple of days.
<ronoc> grand I'll keep an eye
<ronoc> all n all it's looking alright
<ronoc> was testing jack2
<ronoc> performance so so
<ronoc> also the pulse interaction was not convincing
<ronoc> but maybe I need to look so more
<ronoc> s/so/some
<ronoc> anyhoo gotta crash
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<TheMuso> No worries, amazed your up so late.
<ronoc> gig, a few beers, checking email too late :)
<ronoc> good night dude
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> RAOF: hey, are you around?
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning pitti
<pitti> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm fine, thanks. My moving part 1 has been done (Paris -> Annecy), just need to give back the keys today
<pitti> oh, great to hear!
<didrocks> how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: how's the new flat like?
<pitti> didrocks: pretty good! yesterday was a bit intersting with all the pre-freeze stuff :)
<pitti> didrocks: btw, yesterday I made p-d-e work for python3, and uploaded to experimental
<pitti> i. e. there's a new python3-d-e package now
<didrocks> pitti: it's 75m2 in Lyon center. it will be available end of november - mid december depending on the date the seller want to move
<didrocks> pitti: oh, good to hear!
<pitti> I didn't yet provide a python3-mkdebian yet, that's still on the list
<pitti> but the actual build system works now
<didrocks> how was the transition?
<pitti> required quite a few code changes and updates, but now it's all test case'd and working
<pitti> didrocks: the main thing that blocks python3-mkdebian is the lack of either cdbs python3 support, or a debhelper rewrite of langpack.mk
<pitti> we need the latter at some point anyway, so I put that on my todo list
<didrocks> pitti: good. If you don't have the time before UDS, I'll add it to my list as well, as we will probably have more and more packages with dh7
<pitti> didrocks: I'm sure we discussed that already, but do you remember whether we found out which package should ship the plugin and sequencer?
<pitti> it'd be great if we could just take the unmodified gnome dh7 packages from debian and plug it in so that they will use langpack.mk automatically
<pitti> just what we have with gnome.mk today
<didrocks> pitti: I don't think we decided yet, but debian was opened to a --with gnome IIRC
<pitti> ah, good
<pitti> gnome-pkg-tools then, I think
<didrocks> right
<RAOF> didrocks: I am now.
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<didrocks> RAOF: hey, playing with mesa fun apparently? :-)
<RAOF> didrocks: Yeah, that was a bit of a fiasco.  I hadn't tracked the clutter patch all the way into the archive, so when mesa hit clutter broke :(
<didrocks> RAOF: when I was in the trunk and I read "unity broken", I just feared that I made a huge mistake before leaving for two days…
<didrocks> and then, I saw it was because of mesa
<RAOF> pitti:  A little jet lagged still, surprisingly.  Arriving in the morning doesn't suit me :)
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, I saw you uploaded a fix, right? do you think we can remove the workaround now?
<didrocks> (unfortunately, I don't have intel GPU today)
<RAOF> Yeah, we can remove the workaround(s).  The unity-default-settings “turn off vblank” workaround has already been reverted; I need to check that we've dropped the mesa diff, too.
<didrocks> RAOF: oh, ok, still have some hundreds of mails to read, scary… didn't see it's already reverted. Great!
<pitti> RAOF: oh, where have you been?
<RAOF> pitti: I'm in Toulouse, at XDS.
<RAOF> So it's actually the morning for me, too :)
<didrocks> RAOF: nice, how is the weather? :)
<RAOF> Wednesday was nice and hot and sunny, but it's now got cooler and overcast and drizzly.
<ajmitch> RAOF: so you've heard what it's like back home?
<RAOF> I've heard that it's cold and wet and windy.
<slomo> didrocks: or somebody else, do you know when seb128 will be back? and who should be subscribed to freeze exception bugs?
<slomo> ubuntu-release?
<didrocks> slomo: seb128 will be back in one week and half
<slomo> for main that is
<slomo> ok
<didrocks> slomo: sponsoring or sync request?
<didrocks> (don't remember if you have main upload rights)
<slomo> i have, yes... it's not a sync but a new upstream version
<slomo> pitivi 0.13.4.3 -> 0.13.5
<slomo> translation changes and a single bugfix
<didrocks> ok, ubuntu-release then and hunt for them :)
<slomo> and i have to merge some annoying launchpad integration changes :P otherwise it would be just a sync from debian
<didrocks> pitti: wil you have some time for that? ^ (I'll have some for the unity stack as well)
<didrocks> slomo: we should really do this vendor patch
<didrocks> that*
<didrocks> I think robert was interested in it
<didrocks> would be wayyy nicer :)
<slomo> vendor patch?
<slomo> anyway, i'll do the bugreport and the merge in the afternoon
<didrocks> slomo: yeah, some way of adding hook in upstream like placeholders and just linking to a binding
<didrocks> slomo: thanks :)
<slomo> heh, good luck with getting this upstream ;)
<slomo> if one distribution comes and wants something like this it's only a matter of time until more come and then there are 100 changes for 1000 distributions ;)
<pitti> hello didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: time for the pitivi update?
<didrocks> Re pitti ;)
<pitti> didrocks: I need to get something done today, would Monday be enough?
<didrocks> pitti: slomo ? ^^
<didrocks> I think so
<slomo> sure
<slomo> as long as it gets done before the release i'm happy :P
<didrocks> pitti: will you just have some time this afternoon for an ack on unity stack update?
<didrocks> (still catching up on mails from last 2 days, hope to do the release this afternoon soon enough)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, I'll have a look at it; just sub u-release, then I'll get the mail
<didrocks> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti - i'm not sure who to poke about bug 632760, or if there's anything else i can do with it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632760 in language-pack-pt (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Language variants don't work in Firefox because the language codes are separated with an underscore rather than a hyphen in chrome.manifest (affects: 1) (heat: 437)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632760
<didrocks> dpm: there is a typo fix for u-p-f, do you know if it was already translated? (I see no bug report about it)
<dpm> didrocks, what kind of fix? (I remember having seen a bug, but I'm not sure it's the same we're talking about)
<dpm> bug 637305
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637305 in unity-place-files (and 2 other projects) "Bad string in unity-place-files (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637305
<didrocks> argh, I didn't find that one. let me check
<didrocks> dpm: ok, it was that one
<didrocks> not sure why kamstrup fixed release the package
<dpm> it might be worth sending an e-mail to ubuntu-translators and ubuntu-doc, although it seems that the template has not been imported yet
<didrocks> dpm: ok, duplicate fixed. Making the upload first :)
<dpm> ok :)
<didrocks> dpm: not sure I'll have the time to deal with all emails there, we will have also a new string next week, maybe it'll be the good time to say "hey, there is unity"
<dpm> didrocks, I can help you with the e-mails if you want. We've already announced unity to translators. If there are more changes next week, translators might not have time to transalate them, we're well past string freeze
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you mean to apply the po2xpi patch?
<didrocks> dpm: I know… but not my call on that :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, and rebuild the broken langpacks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: patch applied
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, thanks
<pitti> oh, and fixed the double '
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, thanks. i only just noticed that ;)
<slomo> didrocks, pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi/+bug/641206  does this look good in general or do you need more information?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641206 in pitivi (Ubuntu) "Freeze Exception: Update pitivi 0.13.4.3 to 0.13.5 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> slomo: sounds good, maybe you can tell which bugfix it is and everything should be good
<pitti> slomo: thanks! approved
<slomo> didrocks: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=615202
<ubot2> Gnome bug 615202 in source list "[regression] "import folder of clips" doesn't work" [Blocker,Verified: fixed]
<didrocks> thanks slomo :)
<slomo> ok, thanks pitti :)
<slomo> didrocks: what has to be done for other uploads that are no new upstream version? same procedure?
<didrocks> slomo: we are in final freeze, so yeah, every upload should be accepted by the release team
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FinalFreeze
<slomo> thanks
<slomo> didrocks, pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-good0.10/+bug/641218   not that urgent but should be easy and if you have a free minute or two...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641218 in gst-plugins-good0.10 (Ubuntu) "Freeze Exception: Backport 0.10.24-3 and 0.10.24-4 changes from Debian (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> slomo: I can't approve Freeze Exception ;) pitti is your best chance! :p
<slomo> ok :)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so unity update done. You should have in the stack (I only subscribe the release team at least for one bug each component): bamf, clutk, unity, unity-place-files, unity-asset-pool and libzeitgeist!
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i'm good thanks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: busy, but good! thanks ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's been fairly quiet in here the last couple of days ;)
<didrocks> are you telling French guys are talkative? :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - let me know if there's anything you want help with for desktop stuff
<chrisccoulson> all of my firefox bugs are currently blocked on other people, so i can do some other work in the meantime
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: right now, I just finished catching up on email and unity, so that's good :) did you advance on the bug list we discussed on Tuesday during the meeting?
<didrocks> like the gsd crash and such?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i fixed the gsd crash already :)
<didrocks> waow :-)
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look at the others actually
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: feel free to pick from the bugs assigned to the team
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ping me if you need more :-)
<didrocks> I'll prepare a list next Monday
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<pitti> didrocks: currently reviewing; one small prob in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/unity-place-files/+bug/637305
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637305 in unity-place-files (and 2 other projects) "Bad string in unity-place-files (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> pitti: I've subscribed the translators, isn't it?
<pitti> didrocks: right, I meant patching the included .po files upstream
<didrocks> pitti: and TBH, the pot still wasn't imported to launchpad
<pitti> to update the msgids for the typo
<pitti> or aren't there any?
<didrocks> yeah, the fix has landed Tuesday to get it
<didrocks> and it's still not imported
<pitti> I mean, does the upstream orig.tar.gz has any po/*.po?
<didrocks> pitti: no, there isn't any
<didrocks> (well, just a string of test :))
<pitti> ok
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for accepting them :)
<hallyn> well, i hopped over here to see if there was a huge flood of ppl screaming that their mouse stopped working after last night's update, but i guess not.  drat!
<dpm> didrocks, on bug 637305, it's not a problem, but it's enough to add an ubuntu-translations task to the bug. No need to subscribe ubuntu-translations-bug-supervisors. Thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637305 in unity-place-files (and 2 other projects) "Bad string in unity-place-files (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637305
<didrocks> dpm: ok, thanks for the notice, will know for next time :)
<dpm> didrocks, ok, cool, thanks ;)
<didrocks> dpm: thank you :)
<jcastro> tedg: any idea why inkscape .48 didn't make it into maverick?
<tedg> jcastro, There was a freeze request...
<didrocks> kenvandine: did you update the -settings package?
<kenvandine> yeah, i'll upload and get it approved soon
<kenvandine> didrocks, preparing for the release team meeting :)
<tedg> jcastro, bug 628048
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628048 in baltix (and 1 other project) "[FFe] Please merge inkscape (universe) with version 0.48.0-1 from Debian experimental main (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628048
<didrocks> kenvandine: awesome. Thanks! (and good luck ;))
<kenvandine> hehe
<jcastro> tedg: ah ok so it was approved, so something else happened
<tedg> jcastro, Yup, I'm not sure what.  Honestly, at that point in the process I get a little hazy.
<tedg> jcastro, That's the "ask kenvandine" part of the process :)
<Laney> tedg: jcastro: it waits for sponsoring
<jcastro> Laney: that's what I feared, heh
<kenvandine> jcastro, i can't upload to universe :)
<Laney> it's in main
<kenvandine> oh
<jcastro> tedg: other than you, is there an upstream contact we have at inkscape?
<Laney> it's in the ubuntu-desktop set
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, when are you going to apply for MOTU? ;)
<Laney> so desktop devs and core-devs can sponsor it
<jcastro> tedg: the kind of person that can start poking us when things like this happen, except NOT on the day after freeze.
<kenvandine> soon... i started to prepare for that a couple weeks ago
<tedg> jcastro, bryceh is another good one.  Also Scisalac but he's not online now.
<kenvandine> but it's been one fire after another...
 * kenvandine blames tedg
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, yeah, i know what you mean ;)
<jcastro> tedg: if you run into scisalac send him my way (no rush) - I'll enlist him to be our contact.
 * tedg thinks that kenvandine should send out some sort of indicator that he indicates to apply
<chrisccoulson> seb128 keeps asking me when i'm going to apply for core-dev, but i just keep getting distracted ;)
<kenvandine> and the past 2 days... whew... a marathon!
<Laney> it's got a freeze exception so...
<kenvandine> tedg, bryceh can upload it :)
<jcastro> Laney: so what's the next step, release team?
 * kenvandine can't even figure out how to use inkscape :)
<Laney> jcastro: no, it's approved. next step: hassle a sponsor
 * chrisccoulson deletes jaunty VM and free's up some space. won't be needing that anymore \o/
<Laney> jcastro: I assume that pre-final freeze exceptions carry over
<Laney> pitti can confirm
<jcastro> who's got time to sponsor this? They've been working on .48 for like 9 months and the exception was filed a while back, it'd be sad to let them down
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, sponsoring for inkscape?
<jcastro> yeah
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, i can do that then
<jcastro> that would be fantastic
 * bilalakhtar wishes to know what the discussion is about
<jcastro> oh nothing, just making sure we don't ship an old inkscape
<bilalakhtar> inky winky!
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, ok, the inkscape merge looks good. i'm just test building it now though, so will upload it once i've checked it runs ok
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: thanks dude. <3
<jcastro> can anyone reproduce bug 627744?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627744 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "note names are blank in applet menu (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 229)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627744
<jcastro> neither myself nor karl can reproduce it
<pitti> good night everyone! have a nice weekend
<didrocks> enjoy your week-end pitti!
<didrocks> time for week-end here too
<annon> hi. I just installed 10.04.1 LTS with full disk encryption, but every time it boots up my monitor says "video mode not supported" before I can even enter the password to unlock /. what can I do about it? it has to be a setting in /boot since this is the only partition not encrypted at this point.
<cyphermox> annon: you may want to ask in #ubuntu instead
<bryceh> who maintains the packaging for firefox these days?
<annon> cyphermox: I already have, 4 times, no reply. and since it's the desktop version I thought this channel is more appropriate and not so overcrowded.
<nigelb> bryceh: I think you want to talk to chrisccoulson :)
<bryceh> ok
<chrisccoulson> my ears are burning
<nigelb> haha
<cyphermox> annon, please be patient, as you say there is a lot of people in #ubuntu. you could also try to type in the password in the blank after a minute, so you have a chance of getting to a desktop to fix the issue (unless that's already what you've done)
<annon> cyphermox: already tried that.
<Cybolic> Does anyone know how to use markup in an appindicator menu-item?
<jcastro> Cybolic: appindicator support is in #ayatana
<jcastro> Cybolic: you're looking for tedg when you get there
<Cybolic> jcastro, oh, I see I'm late, sorry. I'll head over to #ayatana then, thanks. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators should be changed by the way, it suggests this channel.
<jcastro> Cybolic: oh, I'll fix that
<Cybolic> jcastro, excellent :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-18
<lucidfox> Is there any change that the handling of apt: URLs in Alt-F2 will be fixed?
<lucidfox> * chance
<zyga> I the 10.10 installer feature full now?
<zyga> I just tried to install 10.10 beta and there were some rough edges
<zyga> like window getting minimised without any clear way to get it back (apart from alt-tab)
<zyga> or wireless networks not being detected
<zyga> (despite iwlist scan showing them all)
<vish> zyga: if you've found issues , kindly report them as bugs
<zyga> vish, will do
<zyga> vish, which component?
<vish> mentioning it here will probably be lost as chat.. and not help getting them fixed
<zyga> vish, I understand that, I just want to know if anything can happen to it past the freeze
<vish> zyga: you mentioned 3 problems i think, one is network manager
<zyga> vish, well they are all a part of the installer, I'm not sure where this should go
 * zyga searches mailing list for instructions on beta bug reporting
<vish> zyga: the other seems to be ubiquity.. and metacity/compiz
<vish> !bug | zyga ;)
<ubot2> zyga ;): If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<zyga> vish, should any of this go to iso tracker (qa thing?)
<vish> zyga: well , i'm not very familiar with iso tracker , i think that is dealt in #ubuntu-qa ? or #ubuntu-quality
<bcurtiswx> good morning all
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, my unity interface is working on my Radeon.. you having luck?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-09-19
<popey> kenvandine: bug 628866 - was this an intentional decision? why are we not following the 'standard' for branding twitter clients, but setting it to the host OS name rather than the app.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628866 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Gwibber identifies as 'ubuntu for ubuntu' to twitter (affects: 5) (heat: 333)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628866
<fagan> popey: mine is back saying gwibber just gwibber
<fagan> no os or anything
<popey> fagan: what version of gwibber?
<fagan> the latest in maverick
<popey> what version?
<fagan> ill go check
<popey> 2.31.94-0ubuntu1 here
<fagan> 2.39.94
<fagan> yeah the same
<fagan> do a message from the me menu and it says gwibber
<fagan> not ubuntu
<popey> i am not using the me menu
<popey> I am using gwibber, lemme message you
<fagan> Oh its identica that says gwibber
<fagan> twitter says ubuntu
<fagan> I just tested it
<popey> yes, because when you authed to twitter the oath bit says "Ubuntu on Ubuntu"
<popey> and it keeps that
<fagan> ah thats weird
<popey> could try deleting twitter account in gwibber and reauthing
<popey> see if it still says ubuntu
<popey> blimey, takes about 30 seconds to remove your account
<popey> gwibber locks up in the meantime
<fagan> it doesnt say ubuntu on ubuntu it says ubuntu for me
<popey> no, you misunderstand
<popey> during oath it says "ubuntu by ubuntu"
<popey> but when you tweet it just says "ubuntu2
<popey> s/2/"
<fagan> Oh ok
<fagan> Thats very weird then
<popey> see my latest comment on bug 628866
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628866 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Gwibber identifies as 'ubuntu for ubuntu' to twitter (affects: 5) (heat: 26)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628866
<fagan> ah popey I think thats intentional
<fagan> Because ubuntu is made b ubuntu :)
<fagan> *by
<popey> i dont know if you're joking or not
<popey> it should say "gwibber by ubuntu"
<fagan> then it would be "via gwibber" on twitter itself
<popey> which it will
<popey> _if_ the oath bit in gwibber is changed to identify as "gwibber by ubuntu"
<fagan> Yeah id say most people wouldnt notice that anyway
<popey> they do
<popey> someone asked me just today about it
<popey> IMO it's somewhat deceitful
<fagan> well the only thing we could do is change it to "gwibber by ubuntu" but still we could do "ubuntu by Canonical" or "ubuntu by contributors" or something
<fagan> if it looks weird
<popey> why does gwibber by ubuntu look weird?
<fagan> It doesnt but if it doesnt say "via ubuntu" I wouldnt like it
<fagan> on the tweets themselves
<popey> that makes no sense
<popey> look at _every_ other tweet from _every_ other person
<popey> they are _all_ tagged with the client the person used
<popey> tweetdeck, seesmic, twitter for iphone etc
<popey> not the underlying OS
<fagan> true but its more about marketing IMO
<popey> no
<fagan> I like showing off that im using ubuntu to send the tweets
<fagan> and it is in the default
<popey> thats nice for you, but inconsistent with every other tweet
<fagan> It was a bug from lucid if I remember correctly to change it to "via ubuntu"
<popey> bug number?
<fagan> Ill dig it out
<popey> the chances are it's just that ken registered with twitter for an oath key, and only obtained one for all Ubuntu based twitter clients
<popey> which is why they all say "via ubuntu"
<popey> when what should actually happen is each twitter client should  use its own key
<fagan> well we had it for via gwibber in lucid
<lucidfox> Hmm
<popey> yes because lucid pre-dated oath
<lucidfox> where are the standard "Report a problem, translate this application" etc menu items located?
<popey> this issue has only arisen because twitter requires oauth now
<lucidfox> I can't find them in the source code of the applications themselves
<fagan> popey: we had it earlier in the maverick cycle than that
<fagan> its just the oauth is after showing up that ubuntu by ubuntu screen thats created by twitter itself
<popey> yes, and its associated with the key
<fagan> yep
<popey> fagan: you're catching up :)
<fagan> I know how the system works and I know what you mean
<fagan> I just remember that it was a bug to change it to via ubuntu from lucid
<fagan> and I like it that way too :)
<fagan> damn launchpad is timing me out
<popey> right, so all other tweets should say "from windows" or "from osx"?
<popey> and not identify the client?
<popey> thats not useful at all
<popey> bug 571370
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 571370 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "tweets from me menu reported as "via Gwibber" instead of Ubuntu (dup-of: 524358)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571370
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 524358 in indicator-me (and 1 other project) "Broadcast messages are sent "from Gwibber" (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524358
<popey> but thats only talking about the me menu
<fagan> Well we are a bit different because we are the only one that have a twitter client included
<popey> nope
<popey> iphones, htc phones all have one included
<popey> i just didnt list them
<fagan> Oh yeah
<fagan> But they say twitter for the iphone
<popey> yes
<fagan> can we do gwibber for ubuntu
<popey> which is the name of the _app_
<fagan> ?
<popey> welcome to 10 minutes ago :)
<fagan> Oh so we could change it to gwibber for ubuntu made by ubuntu
<fagan> and it would be fine
<popey> eww
<popey> thats longer than most tweets :)
<fagan> it wouldnt have the made by ubuntu bit
<fagan> that would be just via gwibber for ubuntu
<fagan> but would it link to gwibber's page or ubuntu's homepage if it was gwibber for ubuntu
<popey> do you have a tweet option in your me menu on 10.10 ?
<fagan> YEp
<popey> where?
<popey> click on your name?
<fagan> its the same box as the last one
<fagan> gwibber needs to be started
<fagan> for you to see it
<popey> i have gwibber running, but dont see it
<fagan> hmmmm thats a bug from before
<popey> so for me there is no way to tweet from the me menu
<fagan> you just need to restart
<popey> restart what?
<fagan> log out and log back in
<fagan> and it should work fine
<fagan> that was an old bug
<popey> i am running latest maverick and have had gwibber running for days on here
<fagan> yeah it was only fixed in the update over the week
<fagan> I had a bug with it too that it would only allow me to tweet 1 char in the box :)
<popey> :)
<fagan> but yeah I have the box up and it says "post to multiple networks" and if you click on it you can type your messages
<popey> man alive maverick takes soooo long to login
<popey> need to figure out whats eating all that cpu/disk
<fagan> It doesnt take that long for me
<fagan> and this computer is 8 years old
 * fagan got a crappy computer for a while until a new one appears
<popey> right, logged out/in, still no tweet option
<fagan> is gwibber up?
<popey> yes
<fagan> hmmmmm
<fagan> thats really weird
<fagan> does the messaging menu have an arrow on gwibber?
<popey> where is it for you?
<popey> yes
<popey> ah, now its there!
<fagan> oh it must take a sec to detect it
<popey> hah, and gwibber-service cashes
<popey> business as usual
<fagan> ouch
<fagan> It hasnt been crashing for me
<fagan> anyhow I have a little bug I need to report too
<fagan> oh now its not doing it
<fagan> weird
<popey> just tweeted from the me menu as a test, seems to work
<popey> cant see myself ever using it though
<fagan> popey: if you click on the "broadcast from multiple accounts" does it clear it properly everytime?
<popey> i see no such option
<popey> where should I?
<fagan> it should be written in the box
<fagan> in the me menu
<popey> nope
<fagan> thats really weird then
<fagan> well its there for me with all updates installed
<popey> fagan: http://twitpic.com/2q0ixi
<fagan> popey: http://twitpic.com/2q0jkg
<fagan> very strange
<popey> i only have one network enabled in gwibber
<fagan> ah then thats it then
<fagan> I have twitter and identica
<fagan> and google buzz
<popey> yeah, i have two accounts, but if you click one at the bottom of the gwibber window, it disables it for posting
<popey> so i only post to identica, and let identica forward to twitter
<popey> ahh, so _you're_ the only one who uses buzz! :)
<fagan> buzz has its good points
<fagan> like no char limit
<fagan> and embedding pics and videos by linking them in the message
<fagan> oh and popey to answer your question on twitter it doesnt allow you to put more chars than the limit in the box it just stops
<fagan> popey: could you try to set up your facebook account in gwibber for me and see what happens
<fagan> its not working for me
<fagan> it auths but its not added
<popey> i dont have facebook
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> I got it added but it took 5 tries to get it working
<fagan> ill ask kenvandine on monday about it
<fagan> Im after having a brain wave but I dont know how much work it would be
<fagan> Integrating uploading to youtube and vimeo from pitivi
<fagan> I googled it and they have an api for both
<ksbalaji> Which folders are deleted if 10.4 is installed in an existing unformatted ubuntu system partition? Whether /home is deleted?
<fagan>  /home shouldnt
<fagan> all the stuff in / other than home and /opt
<fagan> but id say /opt gets deleted too
<fagan> ksbalaji: you should ask this kind of stuff on #ubuntu
<ksbalaji>  I undrstand that /home folder is not lost if the partition is not allowed to be formatted.
<ksbalaji> fagan, I need more techie answer for this. I cannot take chances. That's why I consult here.
<fagan> ksbalaji: this channel is still not a support channel
<ksbalaji> I am installing to desktop. Hope developers here can guide installations on unformatted partitions containing /home folder
<fagan> ksbalaji: and I answered it and said you should really ask all questions on #ubuntu
<fagan>  /home will be fine I did it myself
<ksbalaji> fagan, thanks. Sorry to disturb. Good help. And bye!
<fagan> np
<directhex> bratsche & tedg, what's the difference between the NEW_LABEL and X_NEW_LABEL signals in indicator-application?
<bratsche> directhex: Uhh.. I forgot exactly, but tedg can answer for sure.  But I think all the x-fu signals are dbus signal wrapper or something.
<avi__> Hey guys, so I've written this cool app in PyGTK and Glade. How can I package this up and distribute it?
<nisshh> avi__: did you use Quickly?
<avi__> nisshh, Not sure what that is. I wrote it with Geany.
<nisshh> avi__: ah, ok
<avi__> Should I have? :P
<fagan> it would help avi__
<nisshh> avi__: it is easier to package if you do
<nisshh> avi__: is your code on launchpad?
<avi__> Can I still write in pygtk and glade with it?
<avi__> No, this isn't something thats worthy of launchpad, really.
<nisshh> avi__: yes, it just makes it much easier to do so
<avi__> I'll look into that then.
<nisshh> cool
<avi__> Oh man that IS easy.
<avi__> Good thing this app is hypothetical... sort of :P
<nisshh> avi__: if you want others to be able to get and reuse the code, or if you want to release it, launchpad is the best place :)
<avi__> no doubt. I'm just not a good enough programmer to be on LaunchPad yet ^^
<nisshh> avi__: being on launchpad is not about being a good programmer
<nisshh> avi__: if you put your code on launchpad, your code can be improved by others if they are interestef
<nisshh> d'
<avi__> Yeah. But also, this app is basically specific to my school, at least that's what I'm developing it around, and I highly doubt it would be useful to anyone else :)
<avi__> oh this is great,
<avi__> quickly is python only?
<nisshh> avi__: for now, but fagan there is developing a vala template for it
<fagan> Yeah I am :)
<nisshh> avi__: i understand, if it only applies to your school thats fine
<avi__> Excellent! I hope to move to vala once I actually can write stuff somewhat well.
 * fagan says patches are very very very very very welcome
<fagan> avi__: I wont have the packaging stuff probably this release though
<avi__> I just learned python a week ago, with my only real programming exp being a few months of C++ for Windows
<nisshh> ah yes
<avi__> any easy way to change quickly edit to use Geany over Gedit?
<fagan> well either is good
<fagan> depends on what you like
<nisshh> avi__: yes, but i cant remember how, one moment
<nisshh> :)
<fagan> geany has a nice auto complete
<fagan> and gedit is really nice just if you want something basic
<avi__> i use geany for autocomplete and the autointenting and stuff
<fagan> yeah thats fine
<avi__> not that there's anything wrong with gedit :D
<fagan> you can get autocomplete in gedit too
<avi__> wow quickly is *extremely* cool.
<fagan> yeah we know :)
<nisshh> avi__: sorry i cant remember how :)
<avi__> no worries, i'll probably just get gedit's autocomplete working. not essential.
<nisshh> sure
<avi__> this actually solved a billion problems in terms of where to save files, and what to do with serialized objects and such
<avi__> solves*
<fagan> Well you can still use geany
<avi__> mmhmm, just browse to the folder with the source files and edit from there.
<fagan> yep
<nisshh> avi__: yes you can do that
<avi__> stupid question, I know, but what is a .pyc file?
<nisshh> avi__: .pyc files appear after you execute a .py file usually
<avi__> compiled python files..?
<avi__> pythons interpreted tho.
<nisshh> avi__: well, yes it is, but technically its still compiled, i was reading about it the other day
<avi__> very interesting
<avi__> didn't know that
<nisshh> heh
<avi__> i've never had .pyc files created when i ./ .py files
<nisshh> avi__: they arent always visible
<nisshh> sometimes they turn into hidden files or something i dunno
<avi__> mhmm
<avi__> Is there any reason I can't change the license?
<nisshh> avi__: you can, what license did you want?
<avi__> just curious
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> avi__: instead of asking heaps of questions use this command: quickly getstarted
<directhex> bratsche, https://code.launchpad.net/~directhex/indicator-application/gapi_is_a_pile_of_shit/+merge/35963
<directhex> bratsche, see also bug 636132
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636132 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "Tomboy does not start, indicator-application version skew (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636132
<avi__> yeah, I apologize. thanks for the help guys, I've gotta run :)
<nisshh> avi__: no probs, cya :)
<bratsche> wtf, I can't resolve any hosts now?
<nisshh> directhex: hehe, nice branch name :)
<directhex> nisshh, it is deserved. I've been working on this for about 12 hours
<nisshh> i see
<bratsche> directhex: Speaking of gapi, do you know if there is any effort yet to use GI for Mono bindings?
<Laney> aaron is working on a bridge
<Laney> but he's been busy moving house and such
<bratsche> Cool.
<LoverBoyV> Are there any plans for Ubuntu to have parental controls by default?
<nisshh> LoverBoyV: the only one that has parental controls by default is edubuntu i think
<nisshh> so i doubt it
<LoverBoyV> Ahh, well i just realized that that was missing.
<nisshh> right
<LoverBoyV> mhm
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-12
<robert_ancell> stgraber, you there?
<stgraber> robert_ancell: yep
<stgraber> robert_ancell: got a unity-greeter for me? :)
<robert_ancell> stgraber, can you show me a screenshot of the edubuntu unity-greeter modifications?
<robert_ancell> stgraber, you will have to reformat logo image for placement, but I don't think it will be too hard
<robert_ancell> stgraber, I have an amd64 package I can send you if you want a quick test
<stgraber> robert_ancell: 64bit package would be great. I'll make a screenshot before/after and attach that to the bug.
<robert_ancell> stgraber, ok, emailed
<stgraber> robert_ancell: ok, changes aren't too noticable and all text is still readable with our background. I'm uploading the screenshots now. One thing I noticed though is that under kvm I now get a 2-3 seconds black background before seeing the wallpaper (login box is visible during that time).
<robert_ancell> stgraber, yeah, the black background is an issue on master, it will be fixed before release
<stgraber> ok, good
<stgraber> robert_ancell: attached the screenshots to the bug. Martin already marked the freeze exception as confirmed, so I guess you're good to go.
<robert_ancell> stgraber, cool, thanks
<jasoncwarner_> hey robert_ancell didn't know if you wanted me to test a new Unity greeter today?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, I don't have one ready right now, but I will.  (I was playing in the weekend on a netbook to see how it runs on a slower machine.  The 0.0.7 changes sped things up considerably, but still didn't see the lagginess that you were talking about)
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: I noticed that it seems snappier with the changes..though I still have the lag.
<robert_ancell> your logs show something interesting, the greeter asked the daemon to authenticate the first user, but claims it doesn't get a response for over a second.  The daemon says it responds immediately
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: Any suspiciions at this point?
<jasoncwarner_> hmm...
<robert_ancell> it's possible background behaviour is causing some lag, the recent kernels seem to get very unresponsive under IO load.  I'm running out of things in the greeter that could be slowing it down
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: when I'm using it, it feels odd. Like something is blocking my inputs...keyboard and mouse being the laggy elements...almost like something is hogging recourse or something and when they finish, I get my system back
<robert_ancell> the indicators may be causing that, as they load/trigger all sorts of stuff.  I'll hack you up a package with the indicators disabled and lets see if that removes some issues
<jasoncwarner_> ok...cool
<jasoncwarner_> I don't use the indicators anyway ;)
<robert_ancell> heh, let's just disable them for everyone then :)
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: put in an audio trigger. When someone says "hey, where are the indicators" they magically appear. Otherwise, they are disabled.
<jasoncwarner_> better yet
<jasoncwarner_> make that audio trigger only available whne they are holding down alt
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, ok, sent
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell or TheMuso do either of you know how I file a generic bug in launchpad? I've only filed against specific packages. but I want to file bugs for FFB, boot speed etc and i can't. ubuntu-bug won't let me nor will the LP website: 'File a bug' on this page (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric) redirects me to the wiki about filing a bug
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: ok
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, you either file against "ubuntu" or against a special project made for a task, i.e. the boot speed one robbie opened
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: I tried filing against 'ubuntu, but apport said that was too generic.
<robert_ancell> i.e. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu -> "file a bug"
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: ah, ok..I can do that.
<robert_ancell> apport does have some generic tasks though, e.g. audio.  Not sure how they work though
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: I can also create a special project. Is that just registering a new project on LP and the using apport to file it? I think I can do that...thanks
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: just got the greeter...going to give it a go...be back in a few.
<stgraber> jasoncwarner_: IIRC you just need to add a ?no-redirect to the +filebug URL to avoid the redirection to the wiki
<robert_ancell> again, not sure if apport will work but the web should?
<jasoncwarner_> stgraber: ah, I'll try that as well! thanks.
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/687257/
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: are the indicators COMPLETELY not loading? b/c I sitll had the lag
<robert_ancell> yeah, absolutely not loading
<robert_ancell> we can turn off the background as that's the only expensive thing left
<jasoncwarner_> stgraber: thank you, btw...the ?no-redirect is working for me. Appreciated!
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: sure
<jasoncwarner_> start cutting everything until we see what it is!
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, ok, sent one without backgrounds
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: not the background. http://paste.ubuntu.com/687272/
<robert_ancell> the main part seems to be [+0.18s] DEBUG: unity-greeter.vala:560: Showing greeter
<robert_ancell> [+2.12s] DEBUG: unity-greeter.vala:573: Starting main loop
<robert_ancell> that shows a big startup latency
<robert_ancell> but there's really nothing expensive being done in the greeter
<robert_ancell> I'll log the fps and see if that shows anything interesting
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: k
<jasoncwarner_> I need to log out again soon, anway...compiz is acting up ;)
<jasoncwarner_> let me konw when you send it
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: fyi...my ssd just arrived :) here's to hoping I get to install it by the end of this week!
<robert_ancell> heh, then all your unity-greeter problems will probably just disappear!
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: yeah, that is why I'm holding off installing it so we can do more debugging. :)
<jbicha> bummer, I still have that Alt-Tab appears behind windows bug because I try to Alt-Tab with a modal dialog open
<jasoncwarner_> jbicha: yeah, I don't think the stacking is 100% fixed yet...and my compiz got a bit flaky again this week :(
<pitti> Good morning
<jasoncwarner_> hey pitti ...good morning!
<pitti> Sweetshark: yay
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner_, how are you? had a nice weekend?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: yeah, pretty good, thanks for asking! I trust you did the same?
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: yeah, we got quite a lot done in our new flat; got some mirrors, music amp, clothing stands, all the luxury problems :)
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks, yourself?
<pitti> pretty well indeed
<pitti> dear empathy, please stop crashing
 * micahg has the same letter ready to address to compiz
<jbicha> is updating pitivi to 0.14.91 ok? their release numbering is a bit odd
<desrt> jbicha: were you writing ubuntu docs for the dconf stuff, or was it personal interest?
<jbicha> desrt: I was trying to answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/52120/how-to-change-wallpapers-of-all-clients
<desrt> ah
<jbicha> I think I'll blog it though
<desrt> jbicha: your answer is good except the 'local' bit
<desrt> since there is no local database that will most likely result in an abort at startup
<jbicha> ok, I'll remove that line
<desrt> i should probably make that less fatal :)
<jbicha> GNOME 2 had http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/ where that would be useful info
<desrt> there was a goal at some point to setup a new sysadmin guide using mallard
<desrt> never really came together though
<jbicha> maybe it will happen later
<desrt> there has been a very impressive amount of docs type things going on in gnome lately
<desrt> quite a lot of people showing up to help
<desrt> plus the interns we've been having
<jbicha> shaunm's mallard initiative has been rather successful, it's got more people interested
<jbicha> he was hoping kde would sign on too, but that hasn't developed (yet)
<desrt> ya...
<desrt> he created some new proposed standard for how help would work
<desrt> got a lot of "that looks nice!" from other desktops
<desrt> and then nobody did anything
<desrt> (stuff like file locations, how stuff is indexed to search, etc)
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: hey...have you heard any more from andy about the potential change we can make for power consumption?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: wasn't sure how much we might win there.
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: no, I didn't see any followup there
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, ok, got one more for you to test
<robert_ancell> pitti, good morning.  Can you explain why we need the "Other" entry in the greeter?
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: ok...send away
<pitti> robert_ancell: how else do you log in as a different user?
<robert_ancell> pitti, why wouldn't your user show in the list?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: ok...care to follow up sometime this week? hope we can make some headway on the various things sometime soon (ffb, boot speed and powerconsumption).
<pitti> robert_ancell: NFS, LDAP, custom PAM modules
<robert_ancell> pitti, you can turn the user list off, and then it just shows the Other entry.  Does this cover the case?
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: as I said, I think we might address some parts of power consumption this cycle still, but I don't have much hope that we'll get to the others in oneiric still -- we still have too many bugs to work on
<robert_ancell> (perhaps we need to make that in the GUI if it's common)
<pitti> robert_ancell: what's so bad about having this entry? It doesn't hurt, and avoids having to configure the greeter (in order to do that you need to login in the first place)
<robert_ancell> pitti, It's not in the design, and I've seen at least one bug report / question in the wild from a user not knowing what it is and asking how to get rid of it
<pitti> perhaps it should be named "Another user.." or so?
<pitti> robert_ancell: you could perhaps check nsswitch.conf and only conditionally show it
<pitti> robert_ancell: but even then, some people might want to log in as a system user, or have custom PAM config, etc.
<robert_ancell> pitti, that sounds like a good solution.  The other case is if you have no users, then show it (makes sense)
<pitti> nsswitch is only a heuristics
<pitti> but frankly I don't see what's wrong with having it
<robert_ancell> pitti, can you comment on bug #844044 why it should be there
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 844044 in ayatana-design "Unity Greeter - Add Network Login option" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844044
<robert_ancell> whoops
<robert_ancell> bug #844039
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 844039 in ayatana-design "Unity Greeter - By default the 'Other' login option should not be displayed " [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844039
<robert_ancell> it seems to me that there's no need to show it, unless you have no users to log in as (and fix whatever problems there might be) or you are using network logins, in that case it's up to the sysadmin to configure your box appropriately (which they already have to do to configure PAM)
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/687376/
<pitti> robert_ancell: followed up to both
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, man, what is up with your computer.  it's just really slow...
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, I take it that it felt just as slow as normal?
<rickspencer3> arg! my inbox is gone from Evolution
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: yeah, just the same
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, but you'd need to configure the same thing in two places, and it's not exactly obvious that you need to do so
<pitti> robert_ancell: so if you want to do this, I'd parse nsswitch.conf and PAM, instead of adding a redundant configuration option
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: that isn't good...did you use pop or imap? (and did you have a crash or anything)?
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, it's my canonical email
<rickspencer3> fortunaly, it shows up in t-bird
<rickspencer3> oh crap, I have 93 unread emails already
<rickspencer3> maybe I prefer the evo situation
<Sarvatt> robert_ancell, jasoncwarner_: is there a bug for the x220 laggy login screen thing somewhere already? vanhoof was hitting it earlier (and he has an intel 320 series ssd in his x220 so dont expect that to make it any better) :(
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: :)
<rickspencer3> is anyone else not able to navigate menus with arrow keys?
<rickspencer3> oh, I see the problem
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, what package do I log a bug against for menu navigation bugs?
<pitti> yes, F10 is currently broken for me, too
<Sarvatt> will get him to file a bug if not, just saw you guys talking about it for the past few days and thought there might be one already
<jasoncwarner_> Sarvatt: there is, not sure bug #. robert_ancell ?
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: I file menu stuff against unity. not sure sub-package, actually.
<robert_ancell> Sarvatt, the bug is #828112, though we haven't worked out if that's one bug or more
<robert_ancell> bug #828112
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 828112 in unity-greeter "Password field feedback slow at times" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828112
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: A bug already exists.
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: let me grab the bug number./
<TheMuso> Bug 839628
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 839628 in unity-2d "F10 doesn't start keyboard navigation to the panel" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839628
<TheMuso> There is a task for both unity and unity-2d in that bug.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso,  thanks, but not quite my bug
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: ah ok.
<didrocks> good morning
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks , how are you?
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner_? I'm fine, thanks, you?
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<TheMuso> Morning didrocks.
<didrocks> hey TheMuso
<jbicha> can I update pitivi to 0.14.91?
<pitti> jbicha: depends on whether the changes from .2 are only bug fix? otherwise you need a FFE/UIFE
<jbicha> pitivi wants us to believe that 0.14 is a stable release, 0.14.1 and 0.14.2 were unstable, and 0.14.91 is a prerelease
<jbicha> 0.15 is due 26 Sept
<jbicha> they really ought to fix their release numbering
<jbicha> http://jeff.ecchi.ca/blog/2011/09/11/pre-releasing-in-new-york/
<pitti> jbicha: still, pitivi isn't under the GNOME umbrella, so if this has any non-bug fix change, it needs FFE/UIFE
<jbicha> even if it's switching from an unstable pre-release to the stable version?
<pitti> yes
<jbicha> ok, thanks
<pitti> jbicha: i. e. we should review the changes since .2, and see how much the new version was tested in oneiric
<pitti> (in a PPA, etc.)
<pitti> jbicha: I think updating to stable is a good idea, but it should have a careful look first
<pitti> this is main, so it might need new dependencies, etc.
<jbicha> pitivi didn't even bother submitting a NEWS update for this release
<jbicha> dependencies didn't change
<robert_ancell> jbicha, is the new version more stable?  I tried using pitivi the other day and it was just crashing like mad
<pitti> we tried natty's yesterday for a simple cutting of a video, and it was quite buggy as well; we used avidemux in the end
<pitti> so perhaps 0.15 will be better
 * didrocks prepares a cup of tea before pushing the compiz ABI break
<micahg> didrocks: will this one fix all the crashes?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I don't know if it's much better, supposedly this version is a few bugfixes, code cleanup, & a bit of tuning to their new presets feature
<jbicha> pitti: do you want me to push it to the desktop PPA?
<pitti> jbicha: that seems nice for testing
<didrocks> micahg: not sure about "all", some yeah
<micahg> didrocks: sorry, I meant the ones targeted for beta 2
<didrocks> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/687396/ (or you could have wait the changelog once uploaded)
<pitti> does anyone plan to update gnome-user-docs to 3.1.1?
<pitti> we still have 3.0
<didrocks> pitti: can do it in a few
<didrocks> pitti: did you see the mail about GNOME 3.4 providing only tar.xz? I remember to have seen some soyuz discussion on ubuntu-devel ML, but didn't remember about the outcome (if it supports .xz or not)
<pitti> didrocks: I saw it, yes
<pitti> didrocks: .xz works fine now
<pitti> I uploaded a package last week
<didrocks> pitti: ok nice, nothing to worry about it then :)
<huats> happy birthday seb128
<huats> oh he is not here yet :(
<pitti> huats: he's on holidays
<huats> pitti, that explains it then :)
<huats> thanks for letting me know pitti
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> hey huats, good morning rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> hey rodrigo_, how are you? had a nice weekend?
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, a good one, you?
<huats> morning didrocks
<pitti> rodrigo_: me too, had nice sunny weather here, and got a lot done in the hours
<pitti> house
<rodrigo_> pitti, too hot here on saturday to do anything, but Sunday was good :)
<czajkowski> Alohoa
<czajkowski> pitti: I really hate to bug you but I have that annoying bug again and I do not know what to do http://twitpic.com/6js5ug/full  it will not go away.
<pitti> czajkowski: the picture doesn't quite say what's wrong; what is the problem now?
<czajkowski> It's the apport loop, something has crashed it want's to report it to I click yes, but then it never does anything
<czajkowski> clicking cancel makes it appear, so I click X and it just stays there in the background all day.
<pitti> czajkowski: ok, can you please paste /var/crash/*apport*.crash ?
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> pitti: ok am clearly doing something stupid, sorry, but in the folder /var/crash there is no apport crash there :/
<pitti> so apport doesn't crash any more
<pitti> czajkowski: if you run /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk in a terminal, do you see any output?
<czajkowski> but I still have the icon popp up that I posted to you, so a bit confusing
<pitti> update-notifier is known to be quite annoying with the system crashes
<pitti> it pops up that window whenever a new crash happens
<czajkowski> no output
<czajkowski> Thanks for your help pitti. sorry for monday annoyances
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> czajkowski: for system crashes it should bring up a gksu dialog
<pitti> to ask you for your password
<pitti> czajkowski: ls /var/crash ?
<czajkowski> _bin_dash.1000.crash          _usr_lib_gnome-settings-daemon_gnome-settings-daemon.106.crash
<czajkowski> _usr_bin_metacity.106.crash   _usr_lib_libreoffice_program_oosplash.bin.1000.crash
<czajkowski> _usr_bin_nautilus.1000.crash
<pitti> czajkowski: ah, seems _usr_bin_metacity.106.crash is the system one it tries to report
<czajkowski> pitti: can I have your brain, as you can just figure that out by looking at a list of gibberish!
<czajkowski> and it's been bugging me for over a week now
<pitti> czajkowski: can you please run "gksu /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk /var/crash/_usr_lib_gnome-settings-daemon_gnome-settings-daemon.106.crash"
<czajkowski> will do
<czajkowski> ohh apport is actually working
<czajkowski> ahh this bug exists https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/832513
<ubot2`> czajkowski: Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error (https://launchpad.net/bugs/832513)
 * czajkowski hugs pitti 
<czajkowski> pitti: should I ever meet you I owe you beer
<pitti> hm, I can't see this bug
<pitti> czajkowski: what is the g-s-d one about?
<pitti> czajkowski: oh, just the crash you are trying to report, nevermind
<pitti> czajkowski: so the update-notifier dialog fails to bring up gksu properly then?
<czajkowski> yup
<Sweetshark> Morning Desktopers!
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i really need my new laptop to arrive
<chrisccoulson> not sure how i'm going to make this one last until friday :/
<Sweetshark> pitti: davis has an uptime of 5 hours so my screen-session with the LO build is gone again :( ....
<Sweetshark> .... but the *.debs are there so the build seems to have been successful.
<pitti> bah
<pitti> Sweetshark: ok, nice
<pitti> so, ready for sponsoring?
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark, chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i fixed messagingmenu-extension to load the new libunity on friday - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/messagingmenu-extension/trunk/revision/74?remember=69&compare_revid=69
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, it's falling apart? morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i also completely rewrote how we load all the libraries though ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: excellent! thanks a lot :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, the hinge has snapped on 1 side already, which has broken the lid, and means i'm struggling to use the display
 * Sweetshark wonders if we should add another slogan to the good old "LibreOffice/OpenOffice.org: proudly breaking you tooling since 2000" which would be "LibreOffice: longer build times that your uptimes"
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes, ready for sponsoring
<chrisccoulson> now the hinge on the other side is failing, and that one has the wireless cable and flexi on it
<chrisccoulson> i fear it might be dead before the new one arrives ;)
<czajkowski> pitti: thanks for your help this morning
<pitti> czajkowski: seems we still didn't get to the root of the problem, though?
<pitti> not quite sure what's wrong exactly
<czajkowski> pitti: nope but I'm hoping given a few more updates it'll fix itself
<pitti> heh, optimizm
<pitti> s/z/s/
<pitti> Sweetshark: does .2 -> .3 only fix bugs, or also come with new features/UI?
<czajkowski> as long as the other annoying bug doesn't happen me today I can get work done http://j.mp/o6OtK6
<pitti> heh, got 3 compiz crashes today already, I know what you mean :/
<czajkowski> pitti: trying to write a training manual before wednesday when I start my new job so less crashes the better resorting to using bf mac
<Sweetshark> pitti: micro releases are bug fixes only. the only ui changes I can imagine are fixing regressions. anyway the product in is in string freeze by now.
<pitti> Sweetshark: thanks
<pitti> Sweetshark: chinstrap has libreoffice-l10n_3.4.3-1.dsc and libreoffice-l10n_3.4.3-1ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<pitti> Sweetshark: can you please upload a correct .dsc and .changes for -l10n?
<pitti> watching dput on chinstrap is always a pleasure..
<rickspencer3> dang, unity hates Mumble
<pitti> rickspencer3: oh? WFM
<Sweetshark> pitti: ah yes, I aborted that because the people on my mumble-server where complaining about hacked audio ...
<pitti> heh
<pitti> Sweetshark: do you need to reupload? Can't you just symlink/rename the origs on chinstrap?
<pitti> Sweetshark: libo uploaded, thanks!
<Sweetshark> pitti: nah, that was just laziness - the origs are the same
<rodrigo_> need to reboot, bbiab
<Sweetshark> pitti: libreoffice-l10n_3.4.3-1ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz libreoffice-l10n_3.4.3-1ubuntu1.dsc libreoffice-l10n_3.4.3-1ubuntu1_source.changes chinstrapped.
<pitti> Sweetshark: so I need to rename all the tarballs to -l10n*?
<pitti> yep, seems so
<pitti> Sweetshark: uploaded
<chrisccoulson> woah, every time i restart unity-panel-service, all the indicators get duplicated on the panel in the 2d version
<didrocks> agateau: ^
<chrisccoulson> but at least restarting it just triggered a weird menu bug in thunderbird that i've been trying to track down :)
<agateau> didrocks: mmm... weird
 * agateau tries
<chrisccoulson> agateau, do you use more than 1 screen?
<chrisccoulson> i only get it on my secondary monitor
<agateau> chrisccoulson: sometimes
<agateau> chrisccoulson: ok, trying to reproduce with second monitor then
<chrisccoulson> agateau, http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/Duplicated%20indicators.png
<chrisccoulson> that was after restarting unity-panel-service twice
<chrisccoulson> agateau, also, that screenshot shows another bug which started last week ;)
<chrisccoulson> (the 1 pixel line of corruption above the panel)
<agateau> chrisccoulson: that's quite impressive
<agateau> chrisccoulson: I couldn't reproduce it here, but I may be a bit outdated
<agateau> chrisccoulson: I am definitely outdated, still using 4.6 here, while apt-cache policy tells me 4.8 is out. I suggest you file a bug
<chrisccoulson> agateau, thanks, will do that in a bit
<Sweetshark> pitti: great, i386 breaks. Ill take a look at it.
<rodrigo_> pitti, hmm, you sponsored my gnome-contacts 0.1.4.1 branch, right?
<pitti> rodrigo_: yes, you asked for it, didn't you?
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, it's just that debian/changelog still has UNRELEASEd, sp I guess you forgot to change that?
<rodrigo_> pitti, or is there any other change missing in the branch?
<rodrigo_> pitti, I'm about to upload another update, so can I just change that to 'oneiric'?
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, I guess I forgot to push the dch -r, sorry
<pitti> rodrigo_: yes
<rodrigo_> pitti, no problem, fixing it now, thanks!
<pitti> thanks, sorry for the confusion
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, now it's ready for sponsoring again :-) to fix the build failure at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79439836/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.gnome-contacts_0.1.4.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<rodrigo_> I'll add it to the etherpad
<pitti> rodrigo_: oh, I already fixed that
<pitti> did it still fail?
<pitti> rodrigo_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-contacts/0.1.4.1-0ubuntu2
<pitti> built
<rodrigo_> pitti, hmm, maybe not, still reading Fri/weekend mail
<rodrigo_> so yes, my fault then :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: hmm, and the branch I have over here is current
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, my fault then, sorry :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: how could that happen, did you just forget to pull, or are we using two different branche?
<pitti> s
<pitti> just making sure that this isn't a systematic error
<rodrigo_> pitti, I guess I forgot to pull
<rodrigo_> indeed, my push command failed
<rodrigo_> so yeah, my fault
<pitti> ok
<rodrigo_> sorry for the confusion
<pitti> no problem :)
<pitti> oh, hey mvo
<pitti> mvo: welcome back! had nice holidays?
 * ogra_ guesses he is paddeling fast in that big sea of email, trying not to drown ...  like we all do after vacation ;)
<mvo> pitti: yeah, really nice, not always great weather, but otherwise really good
<pitti> mvo: where did you go?
<mvo> we went to the north sea (norrdeich) a small and relaxed village
<ogra_> oh, thats an awesome area
<mvo> ogra_: indeed, took me the entire morning just to get a rough overview
 * ogra_ was in "Norden" several times in his youth
<mvo> ogra_: yeah, fun for all of us and really bad mobile data connection so good for relaxing ;)
<ogra_> haha
<pitti> mvo: ah, nice! We've been to Norden (the city) four years ago, indeed quite a nice area
<mvo> ogra_: yeah, its really close by … they even have a tea museum (but it was not the reason we stayed there ;)
<ogra_> heh, i think i visited that with my parents once
<pitti> mvo: hah, we saw that, too; it had been so bad weather back then, that we saw all the museums and did not go into the sea a single time
<mvo> we were close to the beach, playground, fun swimming pool with huge slide, the full deal :)
<pitti> except for the boat trip
<mvo> I did go into the sea once and nearly froze ;)
<pitti> mvo: was quite nice here in August, we went swimming twice
 * mvo nods
<mvo> I read somehting in the backlog about u-m and blacklist?
<pitti> mvo: for the ayatana scrollbars
<pitti> mvo: Cimi says it ought to work now
<mvo> aha, cool
<mvo> yeah, I think so
 * Sweetshark thinks "Welcome to casino acropolis: our exciting 1 year bonds yield 112% currently, and are available in two colors: rouge et noir -- vert means the bank wins."
<pitti> Sweetshark: hah, did you just happen to read the SPIEGEL during lunch break? I just did that an hour ago :)
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<Sweetshark> pitti: I heard the rumor about 'announce greek default' Friday afternoon, but this chart is just crazy: http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/quote?ticker=GGGB1YR:IND
<pitti> Sweetshark: yeah, I don't think it's evitable any more
<pitti> better spending those hundreds of billions saving their economy than their state bonds
<Sweetshark> pitti: and since the swiss have pegged to th EUR, they better start their printing presses ...
<desrt> does anyone else have this gnome-settings-daemon GSettings crasher?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/832513
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 832513 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon assert failure: gnome-settings-daemon: ../../src/xcb_io.c:575: _XReply: Assertion `!xcb_xlib_extra_reply_data_left' failed." [High,Incomplete]
 * desrt is looking for +/- on the patch working so he can include it or not in the next glib
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: dummy question, if I accept an event in evolution, is that synced back to my e-d-s account?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hello Martin, wondering if you have considered my latest comment at https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/oneiric/accountsservice/unset-lcmess/+merge/73219
<pitti> hey GunnarHj; will have a look at this soon
<GunnarHj> pitti: ok
<cyphermox> good morning!
<pitti> hey cyphermox
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: hi, is there a way to get the thunderbird indicator to show messages only from selected folders (e.g. my inbox)?
<pitti> nessita, dobey: if only we could invent something easier for http://xkcd.com/949/!
<nessita> pitti: LOL
<didrocks> hey cyphermox!
<cyphermox> hey didrocks
<chrisccoulson> tseliot, Edit -> Preferences -> General -> "Only for messages in my Inbox folder"
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it still doesn't work btw :p
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it worked here when i tried it :/
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: should I try uncheck and check again?
<chrisccoulson> you could try, but i don't think it will make much difference
<didrocks> I clearly have a "foundation" item here, which is a folder in thunderbird
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: it doesn't work here either
<chrisccoulson> works here :/
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: what can we do to provide you some debug?
<chrisccoulson> turn on extensions.logging.enabled, and paste the console output somewhere when it happens
<didrocks> how do you turn that on? there is an about:config?
<chrisccoulson> there is. it's in the advanced tab of the preferences dialog
<chrisccoulson> "Config Editor"
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how that translates to french ;)
<chrisccoulson> it will produce a lot of output
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: fortunately my local is en_GB :). I'll give you the output when I can reproduce the issue
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<didrocks> ok, if tseliot is testing, let's wait for him :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: did you see my question about the calendar?
<chrisccoulson> not yet
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to figure out a menu bug in tbird atm ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti: so what need to be done to killing a source package (ooo-build-extensions bug 755987)?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 755987 in ooo-build-extensions "ooo-build-extensions version 3.0.0.9+r14588-9 failed to build on i386" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755987
<Sweetshark> pitti: fix would make the package build, but it would be still broken (which is why it wasnt updated at debian).
<pitti> Sweetshark: just give a rationale on the bug, and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<pitti> Sweetshark: and retitle the bug to something like "please remove ooo-b-e"
<charlie-tca> Changed status of bug Done, you are now good until 2012-03-12. That will be a year, though,
<charlie-tca> so let's get you into bugcontrol before it expires again. I know you
<charlie-tca> Changed status of bug 836798 from fixed-released back to triaged
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 836798 in at-spi2-core "natty to oneiric upgrade failed: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-pyatspi2'" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836798
<charlie-tca> many people are experiencing this issue some 10 days after it was fixed
<bigon> ricotz: I've tested your gdm pkg, it doesn't fix the issue I've with the start of gnome-shell
<bigon> :(
<charlie-tca> Can I assign bug 845549 to the desktop team?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 845549 in lightdm "Do not ship /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845549
<ricotz> bigon, hmm, i guess lightdm works?
<bigon> I should try
<hallyn> is unity supposed to be working right now?
<desrt> rodrigo_: hey
<bigon> I get the same behaviour with "gnome classic (no effect) aka, metacity being started as gdm user
<hallyn> ok - yeah i think i see the same as bigon
<tkamppeter> someone can help me on lightdm/unity-greeter? It is still immediately segfaulting for me.
<tkamppeter> Now I have lost access completely, I get "Could not update ICEAuthority file /home/till/.ICEAuthority", can someone tell me how to fix that?
<bigon> hallyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/822253
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 822253 in gdm "gdm's metacity stays running in the session that's started" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> tkamppeter: many times that error means root grabbed .ICEauthority. changing ownership back to the the user might work.
<rodrigo_> hi desrt
<tkamppeter> Anyone around who works on lightdm and/or unity-greeter?
<pitti> tkamppeter: that's robert_ancell, but he's not online ATM
<tkamppeter> pitti, so its all concentrated in AU and I have to wait for near midnight?
<pitti> tkamppeter: or write a mail
<tkamppeter> pitti, do you know about what ICEAuthority is?
<pitti> tkamppeter: very similar to ~/.Xauthority apparently, but I don't know what that file is for
<charlie-tca> tkamppeter: many times that error means root grabbed .ICEauthority. changing ownership back to the the user might work.
<tkamppeter> pitti, I am completely locked out of my desktop, getting an error message  "Could not update ICEAuthority file /home/till/.ICEAuthority". I have already tried to delete the file but I still get the error message.
<tkamppeter> charlie-tca, is there a quick fix or do I have to create a new user from scratch?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: do what charlie-tca told, it fixes it
<pitti> tkamppeter: anything helpful in /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log?
<tkamppeter> didrocks, I have deleted the file completely.
<didrocks> pitti: people on the french forum got it regularly, I already pinged robert a month ago
<didrocks> hum weird after a deletion
<didrocks> normally, changing ownership, restarting the daemon, works
<charlie-tca> tkamppeter: changing ownwership to the user is the quick fix; just use chown
<tkamppeter> charlie-tca, but I already had deleted the file.
<charlie-tca> If root recreated it as owner, it is still not going to work
<tkamppeter> didrocks, charlie-tca, after deleting the file I have even rebooted, so the daemon must be restarted, too.
<tkamppeter> charlie-tca, the file did not get recreated. It is still not present.
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> now that's weird.
<tkamppeter> pitti, my lightdm.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/687672/
<didrocks> tkamppeter: I get drop robert an email then, it's at least the perfect case for debugging
<tkamppeter> charlie-tca, do you know what generates the .ICEAuthority file for a user when the account gets initially created?
<charlie-tca> I don't. We see this problem often in Xubuntu, and changing ownership usually fixes it
<tkamppeter> didrocks, only for the lightdm or also for the .ICEAuthority?
<tkamppeter> charlie-tca, so better recreate the user account from scratch?
<charlie-tca> I would try creating a new user, yes. Don't remove the old one until you know if the new one works
<charlie-tca> (you can always copy .ICEauthority to the old user and try it
<pitti> good night everyone!
<didrocks> have a good night pitti
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-artwork/+bug/837789 with me?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 837789 in ubuntu-artwork "should install gsettings override with dh" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tkamppeter> charlie-tca, I have a second user, which I have already for some time and it seems that he never had a .ICEAuthority file. He could always log in and now he cannot log in any more, too. Same error.
<tkamppeter> charlie-tca, I created a new user now by "sudo adduser test2" and entering a password and a real name. Then I tried to log in as this user. Same error. He has also no .ICEauthority file.
<tkamppeter> charlie-tca, so no chance to get a new .ICEAuthority file or to log into the desktop through another user.
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: I managed to reproduce the issue. It says "suppressing non-inbox indicator in inbox-only-mode" but it's lying
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: I received only 1 email in my inbox but I can also see 6 more folders in the indicator
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: for example "Setting unread count for folder Builds (my email address here) to 3
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: and then "Indicator for folder is already active"
<charlie-tca> tkamppeter: I guess you should follow didrocks advice above, with email
<tkamppeter> charlie-tca, yes, it is all the secret of the black magician Rober Ancell ...
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I been fighting with lightdm bugs all this cycle now
<charlie-tca> It's nice to have someone so dedicated to making it work, but it would really be helpful to have him around, too
<tkamppeter> charlie-tca, and my .ICEAuthority problem is not even a LightDM problem, due to my LightDM-immediately-crashing problem I use GDM.
<charlie-tca> ouch
<chrisccoulson> tseliot, i'll have a look at that in a bit
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks
<tkamppeter> charlie-tca, found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1081730&page=2 and tried to reset ownership of all dotfiles in the homedir, still same error.
<tkamppeter> charlie-tca, seems that I have to wait for midnight CEST, the hour of black magicians ...
<charlie-tca> heh, I know that feeling
<ricotz> didrocks, hello, do you have time to sponsor this clutter-1.0 "sync" http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/clutter/
<didrocks> ricotz: hey is it a sync from debian? I can't find it from http://packages.qa.debian.org/c/clutter-1.0.html ?
<ricotz> didrocks, yes, but it cant be uploaded there while the atk update is missing
<ricotz> we have done the same with 1.7.14-1~svn1
<didrocks> ricotz: sure then, one sec
<ricotz> thanks
<desrt> ricotz: you pinged?
<ricotz> desrt, did i?
<desrt> ricotz: ya.  a day or two ago
<desrt> i forgot why :)
<ricotz> desrt, oh, right, about the glib master tree
<desrt> 'sup?
<ricotz> is it going to be a next api stable release (2.32)?
<desrt> oh.  yes.
<desrt> i'm feeling better about glib 2 living forever
<ricotz> ok, so no 3.0 hell ;)
<desrt> mostly because i figured out how to fix the mainloop without deprecating everything
<desrt> ya... exactly
<ricotz> good
<desrt> you think gtk2->gtk3 has been annoying?
<desrt> take all that pain, double it, and add it back again
<desrt> that would be glib4
<desrt> so if we can avoid it, we should :)
<ricotz> yeah, i figure that ;)
<tkamppeter> charlie-tca, it seems that I have lost Unity, as compiz is currently not installable, perhaps this is what the black magician has to fix ...
<ricotz> desrt, looking forward to gtk4 ;)
<desrt> many are
<desrt> it's due out in a couple of months now, right? ;)
<ricotz> desrt, i guess so, since the start of libgail removal
<desrt> we have so many major overhauls to do
<desrt> the gail thing was actually a relatively minor one
<didrocks> ricotz: done, thanks a lot :)
<ricotz> desrt, i see, so all apps are catching up with gtk3 and then gtk4 comes ;P
<ricotz> didrocks, thank you
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> tkamppeter: making partial upgrade ?
<desrt> ricotz: many of the changes needed to port to gtk3 are sort of 'half way' between gtk2 and what 4 should probably look like
<desrt> ricotz: so that invested effort was not wasted
<ricotz> desrt, right, good to know
<tkamppeter> didrocks, charlie-tca, I got my desktop back! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11239406 gave the hint to reinstall unity, and this macde me aware of that Unity got lost on my system. I did a sudo apt-get update and then reinstalled Unity and unity-2d and it works now.
<tkamppeter> didrocks, charlie-tca, not perfectly, only with an immediate segfault of the window decorations, as usual ...
<didrocks> tkamppeter: why unity got removed? have you made a partial upgade?
<tkamppeter> didrocks, only the daily "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<didrocks> tkamppeter: yeah, so a partial upgrade if you told "yes" to "remove unity", what dist-upgrade enables you to do if you do it at the wrong time :)
<tkamppeter> didrocks, charlie-tca, got segfaults in 4 or 5 essential desktop components and cannot report them as I have no keyboard in the session.
<charlie-tca> tkamppeter: glad you got it back, at least
<tkamppeter> didrocks, perhaps I simply once overlooked that it wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop, which means tear-down of most of the system/
<didrocks> tkamppeter: I guess so :)
<tkamppeter> didrocks, now I am reinstalling ubuntu-desktop and after that I will update my sytem to current state.
<tkamppeter> didrocks, charlie-tca, now even lightdm works !!!
<charlie-tca> great!
<jbicha> tkamppeter: if the keyboard still works enough for you to switch to a virtual terminal, you can just run unity to reload your desktop
<tkamppeter> charlie-tca, jbicha, didrocks, now everything seems to work, the keyboard, colord, ...
<tkamppeter> charlie-tca, jbicha, didrocks, and no crash reports popping up!
<tkamppeter> charlie-tca, jbicha, didrocks, my have-to-fix-with-black-magician-robert-ancell list is empty now.
<didrocks> great
<charlie-tca> Good!
<tkamppeter> didrocks, charlie-tca, what I suspect what is wrong here is that some package dependencies are missing. As before I fixed my system, the system was consistent in terms of package dependencies as defined in the packages, but in reality there seem to be more dependeecies. And these non-fulfilled dependencies mostly showed themselves with segfaults instead of with clear error messages.
<jbicha> didrocks: is bug 845653 fixed by bug 820266?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 845653 in gnome-shell "alt-f2 doesn't work in gnome-shell" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845653
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 820266 in compiz "CTRL+ALT+T doesn't open a terminal anymore" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820266
<didrocks> jbicha: not related at all I would say
<ejat> hi .. anyone working on bug 811441
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 811441 in dbus "Unable to connect to the system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused (oneiric)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811441
<rodrigo_> out for a bit, later all!
 * didrocks waves good evening!
<jml> OK. This screen twitch is driving me bonkers.
<jml> Nothing turns up in ~/.xsession-errors when it happens, and there's nothing new in /var/crash either.
<jml> I've got a way of reproducing it, sort of.
<jml> (Run tests for some Python software that consume a lot of CPU)
<dobey> rodrigo_: still around?
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> i think i managed to kill my desktop https://twitter.com/#!/czajkowski/status/113310685118738432
<dobey> is that amiga workbench?
<dobey> fancy! :)
<czajkowski> dobey: i wish
<czajkowski> it's my oneiric desktop
<czajkowski> that will not boot
<czajkowski> i get to login and then that displays
<dobey> switch to a vt and try "apt-get install --reinstall unity" ?
<czajkowski> vt?
<AlanBell> ctrl+alt+f1
<czajkowski> i've gone to a terminal but it's not connecting to any mirror
<czajkowski> so wondering if it's not picked up wifi
<AlanBell> it won't pick up wifi, but if you can plug in a cable it should get an address
<AlanBell> network manager needs you logged in to get the wifi access points and keys
<czajkowski> mutters
<AlanBell> you  *can* do it from the command line, but I can't remmember how to do that
<czajkowski> in the middle of cooking a roast  chicken
<jml> ... and now I become aware of how hungry I really am
<czajkowski> roast chicken roast potatoes stuffing and vegies of all sort here
<czajkowski> if i fix my laptop and dont burn them
<AlanBell> nom
<jml> czajkowski: yorkshire pudding?
<jml> (perhaps one of Britain's best kept secrets)
<davmor2> jml: don't go blarting it out everywhere, everyone will want some
<czajkowski> jml: nope only with beef
<davmor2> jml: they are more traditionally eaten with beef :)
<jml> davmor2: tradition is there to be eaten!
<davmor2> jml: good you eat tradition more Yorkies for me :D
<jml> :)
<czajkowski> oh thank you god
<czajkowski> i can boot into unity 2d
<czajkowski> whoo
<ejat> czajkowski: :)
<ejat> anyone know how to resize the unity panel ?
<davmor2> czajkowski: try dpkg -l compiz
<ejat> since in 11.04 in unity plugin in compiz
<dobey> AlanBell: i thought that nm issue was resolved in the new version? it seemed to work for me in oneiric at least
<czajkowski> if it asks to restart i'm not doing it
<dobey> ejat: you can't really resize it. the ccsm UI has a thing to change it to a smaller size of 32px, but that's all there is
<ejat> in oneiric cant resize u mean ?
<AlanBell> dobey: well not really, I can't see nm connecting to hotspots before you have decided which user is going to log in
<ejat> then y the unity plugin get conflict
<dobey> AlanBell: it seemed to connect to the default/known AP for me
<AlanBell> dobey: interesting!
<dobey> eep
<dobey> where the heck did "shutdown/restart" go?!
<AlanBell> ejat: you can maximise it and then there are window buttons above the dash bit that belong to the dash
<ejat> ok thanks ..
<ejat> thunderbird / evolution will be default ?
<dobey> must have crashed during dist-upgrade :(
<dobey> ejat: tb is default
<ejat> after i make evolution as default .. the thunderbird icon missing ;(
 * ejat need to find in tb option to make tb as default back i guess
<ejat> Configuration server couldn't be contacted: D-BUS error: Method "Set" with signature "s(is)" on interface "org.gnome.GConf.Database" doesn't exist
<ejat> dobey: ?
<dobey> why me? file a bug :)
<dobey> AlanBell: yep; i just rebooted my laptop with oneiric on it, and have network without logging into gui; switched to vt an ifconfig -a shows me having proper IP and google.com resolved properly on DNS :)
<ejat> :) okie ..
<AlanBell> dobey: over wifi?
<AlanBell> open access point or WPA?
<dobey> AlanBell: wifi, wpa2
 * AlanBell wonders how it got the password out of gnome-keyring
<dobey> AlanBell: it didn't. new nm has a systemwide keyring for wifi passphrases
<AlanBell> ooooh
<dobey> i don't know if it does VPNs like that though.
<ejat> dobey: y most of compiz effect conflict ? with ?
<dobey> ejat: i don't know what you are asking
<ejat> in 11.04 .. some of the compiz effect can enable .. but in oneiric its already been disable ?
<dobey> ejat: i have no idea
<ejat> dobey: ok thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-13
<smspillaz> RAOF: poke
<smspillaz> RAOF: so I'm about to do something totally insane and might need some help
<smspillaz> RAOF: basically, I need to single step through the X server because I think I've hit what seems to be a bug
<smspillaz> RAOF: so I'm assuming that all I need to do in order to get debugging symbols for ubuntu is remove the dh_strip from debian/rules right ?
<cyphermox> smspillaz: you should be able to do it in a simpler way by installing the debugging symbols, hold on a sec
<smspillaz> cyphermox: I tried that, but they are incomplete
<smspillaz> you only get functions
<smspillaz> I need full debugging symbols
<cyphermox> smspillaz: from ddebs ?
<smspillaz> yeah
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> in this case you may wish to try building with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nostrip"
<cyphermox> which will avoid you having to dig in the rules file to try to remove dh_strip.
<smspillaz> there's only one
<smspillaz> so I just removed it :)
<broder> you may also want to set -ggdb in the CFLAGS
<broder> or, uh...-ggdb3?
<broder> which will be more aggressive about including things like macros
<smspillaz> broder: cyphermox: so stupid question, but I can't seem to find it anywhere
<smspillaz> where does the package that you get from apt-get source actually keep the originall source ?
<broder> you mean the .orig.tar.gz?
<smspillaz> yah
<smspillaz> or at least
<smspillaz> the source that its using
<smspillaz> broder: any ideas? README.source doesn't seem to reveal mcuh
<micahg> smspillaz: there could be other extensions for sources, it should be in the directory you run apt-get source on
<micahg> s/on/in
<smspillaz> micahg: not as far as I can tell :/
<smspillaz> all there is the dir that the src-deb as extracted to
<micahg> smspillaz: which package?
<RAOF> smspillaz: What have you done?
<RAOF> smspillaz: Because extracting the src-deb *requires* that the orig.tar.gz is available :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: apt-get source xserver-xorg
<smspillaz> RAOF: and it build and installed fine
<smspillaz> *built
<RAOF> Ah.
<smspillaz> I just need to find the source code
<smspillaz> so I can see whats going on
<smspillaz> and put breakpoints in the right place
<broder> are you inside the debian directory?
<RAOF> Trick for the unwary.
<RAOF> apt-get source xserver-xorg-core
<RAOF> Trick for the unwary.
<broder> ah, righ
<broder> *right
<micahg> is it my imagination or is xorg native
<smspillaz> urgh
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> lets try that
<broder> micahg: you want xorg-server, iirc
<RAOF> Hm.  The combination of this hotel wireless and the roundtrip to London and back isn't making IRC wonderfully responsive.
<smspillaz> RAOF: in case this is a bug against X
<bryceh> fun with meta packages
<smspillaz> how likely is it that I can submit a patch for this cycle
<smspillaz> since it seems ... fishy
<micahg> that looks more normal :)
<broder> smspillaz: you've still got plenty of time
<broder> at worst, we do a post release sru
<broder> !sru
<ubot2`> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<smspillaz> right
<RAOF> smspillaz: Unless you want to totally rework DRI2, you're good.
<smspillaz> but its a bit of an edge case
<broder> we have precedent for basically prepping sru's just before release and then pushing them out on release day
<smspillaz> RAOF: basically I'm doing something something a bit crazy with the X protocol but something taht should work
<broder> huh. now i'm curious :-P
<smspillaz> RAOF: namely XSendEvent with XShape events
<smspillaz> except taht its a bit special
<smspillaz> since there's no core event mask for shape events
<smspillaz> so you need to use NoEventMask to force it to be delivered
<smspillaz> but here's the kicker
<smspillaz> if I do XSendEvent (thatevent); XSendEvent (thatevent)
<smspillaz> it works fine
<smspillaz> but if I do
<smspillaz> XSenndEvent (thatevent); some_other_request; XSendEvent (theexactsameevent)
<smspillaz> I get a BadValue error
<smspillaz> so I'm tripping up some condition
<smspillaz> the documentation and looking at the git source indicates that this should only happen
<smspillaz> if either a) got boolean values mixed up
<smspillaz> (which I tried and its not that)
<smspillaz> b) event->type is wrong
<smspillaz> (same event type)
<smspillaz> c) mask & ~AllEventsMask
<smspillaz> (which I don't think would be the case)
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> I was wondering whether XShape events were packed in an XGE event and you needed to treat them specially.
<RAOF> But this doesn't obviously appear to be the case.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey Robert, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, good
<pitti> robert_ancell: do you have 3 mins to go over some bugs? I'd like to check if you need some extra hands on these
<robert_ancell> pitti, sure
<robert_ancell> I can always do with extra hands :)
<pitti> bug 806559
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 806559 in lightdm "debconf prompt about DM to use during natty->oneiric" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806559
<pitti> robert_ancell: do we still need to discuss that with mvo, or can we just suppress the question on upgrades?
 * pitti will work on bug 804821, but we shouldn't remove gdm on upgrade anyway, so it's not a blocker
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 804821 in gdm "gdm fails to remove if gdm is the default display manager (and another dm is installed)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804821
<robert_ancell> pitti, I still don't know how we can tell if we're in an upgrade, so we need to ping mvo again
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok, I'll discuss it with him today and follow up on the bug
<pitti> robert_ancell: and then there's a bunch of security bugs that came up in the release meeting
<pitti> bug 844274
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 844274 in lightdm "creating a guest session does not lock the users session" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844274
<robert_ancell> that should be the responsibility of the thing that triggered the switch I belive
<pitti> I can't actually reproduce this
<pitti> robert_ancell: ah, of the indicator?
<robert_ancell> and I'm suprised it wouldn't work, as the lock is set when user switching
<robert_ancell> yes
<pitti> it does work here
<pitti> does it for you?
<robert_ancell> one moment
<robert_ancell> hmm, I just selected "Guest Session", it ran a guest session.  Then selected "Robert Ancell" from the guest session and it returned me to my login without a lock.  So I can confirm
<robert_ancell> ok, bug updated
<pitti> hm, I started a guest session, then used ctrl+alt+f7
<pitti> my sessino was locked
<robert_ancell> so the bug might be that lightdm is unlocking the sessions when using the d-bus interface
<pitti> robert_ancell: ah, indeed
<pitti> right
<robert_ancell> (michael did that code, so I don't know it that well)
<pitti> robert_ancell: followed up
<pitti> robert_ancell: terry? should we assign this to him then if you are swamped?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I'll have a look before I leave today, and assign it to him if I don't see it
<pitti> ok, sounds like a plan
<pitti> robert_ancell: looks like bug 836521 is already fixed in trunk?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 836521 in unity-foundations "User can access mail client if "Add Event" is selected from Date/Time menu in Unity-Greeter" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836521
<robert_ancell> afaik, yes
<pitti> ah, no, there is still an open unity greeter task, does there need to be?
<pitti> looks like it needs to be reassigned to, or a new task for indicator-datetime
<pitti> robert_ancell: ^ bug updated, does that look ok to you?
<robert_ancell> yes
<pitti> robert_ancell: next one is bug 835996 , that sounds simple?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 835996 in lightdm "lightdm.log should not be user readable" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835996
<robert_ancell> sure
<pitti> ok, assigned to you
<pitti> robert_ancell: and the last one, bug 834079
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 834079 in lightdm "files written as root to user-controlled folders" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834079
<pitti> robert_ancell: do you think you can fix it this week for beta-2, or need help with this?
 * robert_ancell checks schedule dates
<robert_ancell> pitti, that one needed a bit of restructuring, but the first bit has been done and I said I'd have it done by Friday, so yes
<robert_ancell> it's a little tricky, so I'm best to do that one
<pitti> robert_ancell: the .Xauthority file is not written by the spawned user session, but by the daemon?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes currently, and then it chowns it.  But as pointed out that's bad, so the change will have it done before the fork.  There was some restructuring so the X code could hook into the session code and do that
<pitti> robert_ancell: for ~/.dmrc, could it just wrap that in a setregid()/setfsgid()/setreuid()/setfsuid() section?
<pitti> then the file can be created normally without chown, and it will do proper fs access checks for anything it does there
<robert_ancell> ah, pass.  You sound like the expert in this one
<pitti> and after that you can switch back to root
<robert_ancell> if you know how to do that please do
<pitti> robert_ancell: so ~/.dmrc needs to be written by the daemon, I suppose, not by the forked user session?
<pitti> the latter would be safest, of course (I suppose this does a full setgid()/setuid() early on?)
<robert_ancell> pitti, the .dmrc code can't easily be written by the session code, as it's wrapped up into an accounts object that uses either AccountsService if it is available or falls back to .dmrc
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok; so we should change effective and fs uid to the user while we are writing ~/.dmrc then
<robert_ancell> basically we need an implementation of AccountsService inside lightdm for fallback purposes.  The normal Ubuntu CD wont use the fallback
<pitti> robert_ancell: so, I can have a look at this today if you need me
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes please, or just some pseudo-code if you haven't got time
<pitti> robert_ancell: should be fine, I don't have milestoned bugs assigned to me any more
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok, grabbed
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'll send an MP to you over the day then
<robert_ancell> MP?
<pitti> merge proposal
<pitti> not that other MP :)
<pitti> (I guess some Chicago gangs used MPs to solve security problems, too..)
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok, thanks
<robert_ancell> pitti, cool.  So the main non-security stuff I'm working on is the performance issues, the white flicker on login, then will be looking at the keyboard indicator, network indicator, reports of font issues in Chinese
<robert_ancell> pitti, did mika's response sound ok for the "other" entry?
<robert_ancell> pitti, and finally, I'll probably make a 0.7 tarball with some other non-ui changes as I need to put the "other" back in.  Will that be OK or need another freeze exception?
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, I didn't see mika's response, which bug # was that again?
<robert_ancell> pitti bug 844039
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 844039 in unity-greeter "Unity Greeter - By default the 'Other' login option should not be displayed " [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844039
<pitti> robert_ancell: the current Ubuntu version has "other", so putting it back in upstream is effectively a no-change for ubuntu
<pitti> robert_ancell: whoops, forgot to subsctibe, thanks
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, but I can't make a 0.6.1 release as the master has moved on
<pitti> that's not easy to revert?
<pitti> I followed up there
<robert_ancell> pitti, I either have to patch the 0.0.6 tarball, or make the change on master and release with some other changes
<pitti> well, whichever is easier
<robert_ancell> master is easier, but do I need a ffe for it?
<pitti> but any change right now needs an FFE/UIFE
<robert_ancell> ok
<pitti> you need an UIFe for dropping it
<pitti> not for keeping :)
<pitti> (as we have it right now)
<robert_ancell> pitti, still confused.  Can I release 0.0.7 using the ffe I got, as long as it doesn't change anything else and the "other" is put back in?
<pitti> yes, of course
<robert_ancell> ok
<robert_ancell> ok, brb (testing new lightdm)
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, by making lightdm.log only root readable, apport will still be able to get it right?
<pitti> robert_ancell: you probably need to change the hook
<robert_ancell> pitti, the hook is run as the user reporting the bug?
<pitti> /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_xorg.py
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes
<pitti> source_xorg.py does that for /var/log/gdm/ already
<pitti> we probably ought to change it to cover lightdm, too
<pitti> RAOF, bryce2 ^
<robert_ancell> RAOF, bryce2, I notice the log says " but may contain sensitive information such as your hostname".  Is hostname secure information?
<didrocks> good morning
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey, is the nautilus menu supposed to show in unity when the background is selected?  Is there a bug about that (can't find one)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: it's supposed to show. It's supposed to be tweaked so and that dx port its appmenu patch to it
<robert_ancell> didrocks, what is it supposed to contain?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: it's assigned to ted and I bumped the priority for the last 2 month, let me have a look, I think I pasted it in a weekly meeting
<didrocks> robert_ancell: the same than in natty
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/805252
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 805252 in nautilus "appmenu shows nautilus menu when desktop is displayed" [High,Triaged]
<robert_ancell> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> robert_ancell: yw, hoping that they will get to them
<didrocks> robert_ancell: btw, when will be your next lightdm release with focus on password input?
<robert_ancell> didrocks, I need to put the "other" entry back in (blame pitti :) ) so tomorrow I hope?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: excellent! I'm getting tired of clicking before typing :p
<robert_ancell> didrocks, do you have to click as well?  I was just getting no blinking cursor but typing worked without clicking for me
<didrocks> robert_ancell: ah, I have to click on the password entry to give it focus, yeah
<didrocks> if I type, I get nothing
<pitti> oh, bonjour didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: Joyeux anniversaire!
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, how are you?
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<didrocks> pitti: merci :)
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<pitti> did Julie give you a nice cake?
<didrocks> pitti: a little bit early for a cake, I'm waiting for this evening for it :-)
 * pitti can eat cake at any time
<robert_ancell> didrocks, what architecture are you? amd64?
<pitti> human, I think
<pitti> SCNR
<didrocks> pitti: heh, my stomach isn't that strong :)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> robert_ancell: i386
<robert_ancell> didrocks, oh, you'll have to compile it yourself then :)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: compiling? I never did that :p
<pitti> didrocks: just curious, why don't you use amd64?
<pitti> I find it quite noticeably faster for compiling
<pitti> postgresql builds 8% faster
<didrocks> pitti: because my laptop is still very old (> 4 years) and amd64 wasn't that attractive at the time. I'll for sure for next refreshment
<pitti> 4 years isn't "very old" for 64 bit support :)
<pitti> but yeah, new machine should be a lot nicer for building stuff; when is your next laptop refresh due?
<didrocks> pitti: at the time, I remember that running ubuntu on them was quite edgy from the ubuntu parties we had (maybe it was 5 after all)
<didrocks> pitti: oh, still some time for that, a little bit less than a year and half
<pitti> ah, right
<pitti> didrocks: I keep forgetting that you haven't been in Canonical for very long yet
<pitti> but heck, I went to Paris last year for that very occasion, I ought to remember
<didrocks> pitti: indeed, I do as well, I really have the impression to be there for a while with all the changes happening :)
<pitti> (was a really nice week!)
<didrocks> heh, indeed, the Paris week was nice :)
<pitti> didrocks: so, how old did you get? big three-o yet?
<didrocks> pitti: no, but coming closer, 28 :-)
<pitti> ah, that's good
<didrocks> pitti: why? was the big three-o so frightening for you? :)
<pitti> didrocks: well, not frightening, but it did cause me to ponder the past and future decade for a bit :) (http://www.piware.de/2010/04/auf-in-ein-neues-jahrzehnt/ if you are into reading German)
<didrocks> pitti: TBH, I'm quite afraid of the 30 "shock" of a "OMG, I'm getting old". I'll read through google translate. I'm afraid my German is way behind me… :)
 * ajmitch doesn't want to think about that
 * micahg is starting to feel old
<didrocks> pitti: the translation is quite funny but understandable and interesting :)
<pitti> heh
<rickspencer3> didrocks, is it really your birthday today?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: it is :)
<rickspencer3> bon anniversaire!
<didrocks> rickspencer3: merci beaucoup :)
<pitti> bonjour rickspencer3, ca va?
<rickspencer3> pitti, ca va, si je ne utiliz pas le dash
<pitti> uh, what's broken today?
<rickspencer3> pitti, since yesterday, the music lens brings down Unity whenever I try to use the dash
<rickspencer3> it says it's been fixed though
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-music/+bug/846013
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 846013 in unity-lens-music "unity-music-daemon crashed with signal 5" [Critical,Fix committed]
<pitti> ah, I don't see that
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, "commited" != "fixed in the archive"?
<rickspencer3> I know
<didrocks> rickspencer3: it's been merged tonight
<didrocks> can backport it
<rickspencer3> or pull the music lens
<didrocks> if it's so bad for some people :)
<rickspencer3> since it's obviously not ready for prime time ;)
<didrocks> would be interesting to know why it does that for you though
<didrocks> ah, the commit message is more verbose "sql error"
<didrocks> I'm still worrying that a crashing lens can bring down all the dash
<didrocks> rickspencer3: so, if you remove the music lens, you get no more issue at all?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I don't, I haven't tried
<rickspencer3> didrocks, do I just sudo apt-get remove it?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, but I'm afraid you have to restart unity then
<rickspencer3> np
<rickspencer3> I have gotten quite good at restarting unity ;)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: heh, keep me posted, I'll backport the "fix"
<didrocks> but still, a crashing lens shouldn't bring the dash down
<rickspencer3> didrocks, trying now
<didrocks> thanks
<rickspencer3> didrocks, yeah, I just did 5 searches in a row with no issue
<rickspencer3> so, it was definetly the music lens
<didrocks> rickspencer3: ok, I'm pushing this fix after testing
<didrocks> and opening a bug about a crashing lens can bring the dash down
<didrocks> rickspencer3: can you explain about the dash down, is it just slow, or totally crashing?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, all of unity crashes
<rickspencer3> compiz, everything
<didrocks> urgh, ok, opening a critical bug then :/
<didrocks> as we want people to develop lenses, we have to be protected against that
<rickspencer3> didrocks, if it helps, I have never set up banshee
<rickspencer3> at least I don't think I did
<rickspencer3> I won't change anything so I can test hte fix, though
<didrocks> rickspencer3: excellent, I'll tell you once it's published (and yeah, the sql error is maybe due to that)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, while you are at it, can you get some attention for this very annoying bug:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/847606
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 847606 in unity "keyboard navigation of menus does not work when initiated with a mouse" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> rickspencer3: nice, I wanted to open it yesterday! :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: targetting as well
<pitti> also, does F10 work for anyone?
<pitti> it stopped working for me; if that's a general problem, it's a pretty bad regression
<rickspencer3> pitti, yeah, TheMuso posted a bug # for that yesterday
<didrocks> pitti: no, not any shortcuts for appmenu is working
<rickspencer3> F10 is a Critical Regression
<didrocks> like Alt + F
<pitti> Alt + letter doesn't work either
<pitti> didrocks: right
<pitti> that is, too
<rickspencer3> <TheMuso> Bug 839628
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 839628 in unity-2d "F10 doesn't start keyboard navigation to the panel" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839628
<pitti> it's the only way to use menus with FFM
<didrocks> those are known
<didrocks> pitti: seems they really hate FFM ;)
<rickspencer3> assigned to Jason, that's good
<pitti> why the heck does zeitgeist-daemon spawn a permanent /bin/cat process?
<pitti> seif: ^ ?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: so basically, it crashes when a lens is disconnected
<didrocks> rickspencer3: if I kill one while the dash is opened, it crashes
<didrocks> kamstrup: you arrived at the right time I think! ^
<pitti> meh, yet another compiz crash
<pitti> but now I have the curretn packages, reporting..
<chrisccoulson> pitti - does bug 848211 work for you?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 848211 in ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs "German Firefox 7 beta displays wrong language in about:addons" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848211
<chrisccoulson> i haven't got the german locale installed here
<micahg> pitti: I have the locale installed
<micahg> pitti: seems like it's just not translated
<kamstrup> rickspencer3: I've seen that as well, it's a recent regression
<chrisccoulson> the guy just e-mailed me saying he doesn't want to use apport to report the bug
<didrocks> pitti: reminder about reminding of the meeting :)
<kamstrup> rickspencer3: bloody annoying when debugging a lens ;-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: confirmed, followed up in bug
<pitti> didrocks: oh, thanks
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<micahg> I can confirm as well
<rickspencer3> hi kamstrup
<rickspencer3> hi micahg
<chrisccoulson> to which i just replied that i'm going to be closing all firefox bugs i see that aren't reported with apport ;)
<chrisccoulson> pitti / micahg - thanks for testing
 * micahg tries another locale
<chrisccoulson> i built the tarball with the new script, so i can do it on chinstrap (the old one relies on having mozilla-devscripts and a whole bunch of perl modules installed)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i missed some files out
<micahg> chrisccoulson: same think in Hebrew
<micahg> *thing
<chrisccoulson> ok, i guess i've removed one too many directories from the tarball ;)
<chrisccoulson> yay for stable release beta testers \o/
 * micahg is on oneiric :)
<chrisccoulson> right, but the original reporter is on natty ;)
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: any luck with my zg error? :)
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: I spent yesterday fixing some minor niggles that I *knew* I could fix, to boost my morale a little for the zg bug ;-)
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: but I do have one idea I'd like you to try out...
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: lol :)
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: if you have 5 mins now?
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: sure
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: I have to pick my kids up at daycare in like 15 or so, but I have until then
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: ok, i'll be quick...
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: so edit ok, so edit /usr/share/zeitgeist/_zeitgeist/engine/extensions/fts.py
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: with gksudo gedit, or sudo nano, whatever
<jasoncwarner_> sure..
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: find the line where the crash occurs, 332 I think, and make it like this instead:
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: self.QUERY_PARSER_FLAGS, "")
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: ie. adding an extra param to the method call with an empty string
<jasoncwarner_> yeah, done...should I log out and give that a shot?
<jasoncwarner_> or is there more?
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: yes
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: that's it
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: crossing fingers
<kamstrup> :-)
<jasoncwarner_> be back in a few
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hrmfp *#$(#$
<pitti> bug 848327 is driving me nuts
<pitti> crashing compiz every hour
<pitti> bug 846059 rather
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 846059 in nux "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::WindowCompositor::SetKeyFocusArea()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846059
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: I'me getting that one as well...
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: are you changing virtual desktops when you get it?
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: yes
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: is the ^^ bug the one you thought you fixed?
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: :(
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: I'll send you new log
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: MEH! :-( This is the weirdest bug ever
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: I swear to you I'm not doing anything weird .... just logging in!
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: the music lens one? not that one, I got this one only once since last released (but the stacktrace wasn't good as I was having locally installed package), I set it to next milestone and critical (as all crashers should be critical since last UDS discussion)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, may I bump 846059 as well then, and assign it to DX?
<didrocks> pitti: refresh the page :)
<pitti> didrocks: heh, thanks; shouldn't it have an assignee, though?
<didrocks> pitti: no need, the milestone is the only way they start having a look at it (they don't look at team assigned bugs)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, ok
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: updated bug #839740 with my crash log
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 839740 in zeitgeist-extensions "zeitgeist-daemon crashed with RuntimeError in _check_index(): basic_string::assign" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839740
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: thanks
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: sorry, meant the compiz one pitti and I were both getting
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: and there's no chance whatsoever you have a weird libxapian? Fx. from CJK testing or something?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: this one isn't supposed to be fixed, I got it first for the last release, I added it
<smspillaz> RAOF: ok so I did more debugging into this
<smspillaz> RAOF: so sometimes it seems like in ProcSendEvent
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: looks like the calling conventions doesn't match up or something...
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: this was a clean install on this box about a week ago
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: ?!?!11
<smspillaz> stuff->event.u.u.type is 0b10011000 instead of 0b1001100
<jasoncwarner_> maybe two or three, now that I think about it
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: it is my new x220...
<smspillaz> RAOF: so I'm wondering if the X server does any kind of bit conversion
<smspillaz> and something I am sending it is confusing it
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: i'll be hanging out with gord and njpatel on mumble today, they both have x220s - let me see if they can reproduce as well...
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: I told robert_ancell the same thing, but I have a nice new shiny ssd sitting on my desk waiting to be installed. but this and the lightdm lag issue are keeping me from reinstalling ;) don't want to lose these reference bugs!
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: ok
<jasoncwarner_> kamstrup: thanks...going to pick up the kids now...
<kamstrup> jasoncwarner_: sure, go get them kids!
<kamstrup> :-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti, oh, i found the problem with the missing translations. it seems that passing "--exclude l10n/*/extensions" to tar actually excludes l10n/*/toolkit/chrome/mozapps/extensions from our tarball, and not just l10n/*/extensions, which is what i really wanted ;)
<chrisccoulson> and that removes all of the addon manager translations
<pitti> chrisccoulson: uh, * matches / in tar?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, seems so
<chrisccoulson> there is a "--no-wildcards-match-slash" option though
<chrisccoulson> i will give that a try
<pitti> --do-what-I-mean :/
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
 * pitti actually likes the "**" convention found in other projects like apparmor
<pitti> hey mvo, guten Morgen
<pitti> mvo: how does your post-holiday email backlog go?
<chrisccoulson> pitti, ok, "--no-wildcards-match-slash" seems to do the trick - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/revision/998
<pitti> yay
<smspillaz> RAOF: found the bug
<smspillaz> RAOF: but I'm not sure if it is a  bug
<smspillaz> RAOF: so .... ping me when you get this
<czajkowski> can't boot to unity 3D since yesterdays updates only 2D . DEsktop looks like http://twitpic.com/6jzjdb  and http://twitpic.com/6jzjlo  once I get to login and hit enter.
<raj-darkmystery> Intel corporation Sandy Brudge Integrated Graphics Controller, no graphics in ubuntu 10.04, nomodeset is also not able to solve the issue :(
<ejat> czajkowski: :( pity u
<ejat> guys .. y in oneiric ... ubuntu unity plugin in ccsm not enable then if i want to enable it .. pop out says conflict ?
<czajkowski> ejat: you're on a keyboard stop using text speak!
<ejat> czajkowski: ?
<czajkowski> y u
<Sweetshark> pitti: I uploaded translate-toolkit-1.9.0-1ubuntu1 to chintrap, could you pick it up for sponsoring after issue 834443 (MIR) is through?
<ricotz> rodrigo_, hello :), is there something wrong with the soname of folks? the configure.ac states version 26, libs are still at 25 and there is "/usr/lib/folks/26/backends/"
<rodrigo_> ricotz, hmm, in 0.6.2.1?
<ricotz> yes
<rodrigo_> hmm, I thought I had checked it, and it was .25 still
 * rodrigo_ looks
<rodrigo_> ricotz, http://pastebin.com/7SaQJeJ3
<rodrigo_> but yes, we have backends/26
<ricotz> yes, i saw that and configure.ac lt_current is 26
<rodrigo_> ricotz, I'll cook a patch for upstream
<ricotz> so something is broken in there tarball/buildsys
<rodrigo_> yeah
<ricotz> same for 0.6.2 too
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: are you still updating gnome-screensaver?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh, yes. will do that now
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ok, was about to start it if you hadn't the time :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: btw, my question yesterday on the calendar was: "if I accept a calendar event", would I get any kind of notification (messaging menu? not e-d-s I guess…) for it in thunderbird?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, with lightning?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> with the email we receive for scheduling a meeting
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what sort of notification you would get, as i've not been using it
<didrocks> hum, it seems that accepting it even doesn't show it in lighning anyway :/
<pitti> Sweetshark: that's apparently the wrong bug?
<pitti> Sweetshark: ahh, off-by-one
<pitti> Sweetshark: how does the MIR block the upload?
<chrisccoulson> wth, my laptop is in kazakhstan today, according to UPS
<ogra_> on vacation ?
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, in transit
<ogra_> watch out, it might come home wearing a mankini !
<chrisccoulson> i hope it hurries up, i'm not sure how much longer i can make my current laptop last
 * pitti sends chrisccoulson another roll of tape
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<czajkowski> ogra_: you scare me at times
<ogra_> *g*
<ricotz> rodrigo_, while you are looking at folks, configure.ac has a minor issue defining "BACKEND_EDS=" twice -- the first one should go
<Sweetshark> pitti: doh. The MIR does block the upload only in my twisted mind ;). Go for it!
<rodrigo_> ricotz, ok
<pitti> Sweetshark: and there it goes; thanks!
<ricotz> rodrigo_, could this be a toolchain problem? bumping it to 27 gives me 26, so it gets lowered somewhere
<rodrigo_> ricotz, yes
<rodrigo_> ricotz, btw -> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=658898
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 658898 in general "BACKEND_EDS defined twice in configure.ac" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ricotz> rodrigo_, alright and thanks
<rodrigo_> hmm, can't compile folks from git, it can't find the gir's, but they are installed
<rodrigo_> ah, it's because I built vala without e-d-s installed
 * rodrigo_ retries
<ricotz> rodrigo_, builds fine here
<ricotz> rodrigo_, huh?
<rodrigo_> ricotz, it didn't generate the vapi for the libs that were not installed
<ricotz> vala doesnt depend on e-d-s
<rodrigo_> no, it doesn't, but it seems it generates -vapis for all the .gir's it finds, doesn't it?
<ricotz> the oneiric e-d-s dev package should contain them
<rodrigo_> yeah, I'm building on a separate prefix, with jhbuild
<ricotz> ah, i see ;)
<didrocks> pitti: are the 3 NEW bugs in OneConf due to PyGi in your opinion? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oneconf/+bugs?field.status:list=NEW
<didrocks> (didn't took the time to ask you before about those, sorry)
<pitti> didrocks: hm, hard to say; could be, but usually the cause of these crashes are wrong annotations in a library
<pitti> mostly missing transfer ones, so an object gets free'd prematurely
<pitti> or a memory corruption because a library is used both statically and dynamically
<didrocks> pitti: hum, let's see if they get duplicates, if that's the case, I'll report them upstream (but yeah, now that you tell it, it was still at the time of mixed static and dynamic libraries usage for gsettings)
<pitti> yeah, that will wreak havoc
<didrocks> probably the cause, let's see if that's happen again
<didrocks> thanks pitti
<bigon> ricotz: mmmh with your gdm pkg, switching to a different user was not working from gnome-shell
<ricotz> bigon, might be better to check this with gdm 3.1.91
<rodrigo_> ls -l
<rodrigo_> ugh
<bigon> 12:41 < ricotz> bigon, might be better to check this with gdm 3.1.91 << you want to upgrade the pkg? :p
<ricotz> bigon, you didnt get my pm?
<bigon> oh
<bigon> I went out to get some food
<ricotz> perhaps you could take a look at it
<bigon> ok I'll have a look at that tonight
<ricotz> but as i said they arent working for me ;)
<chrisccoulson> pitti, want to do a source package removal? :)
<chrisccoulson> bug 749059
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 749059 in libdbd-informix-perl "libdbd-informix-perl version 2008.0513-1 failed to build on i386" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749059
<ricotz> didrocks, hello, is it possible to make the "export of UBUNTU_MENUPROXY" session dependent? so only export it on unity sessions?
<didrocks> ricotz: sure, one sec, on the phone, I'll guide you then
<ricotz> ok
<bigon> ricotz: I could try to upload caribou in debian
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: when you need debugging data from the indicator, just ping me and I'll give it to you
<bigon> but it'll need to go throught the NEW queue
<bigon> and well if some files doesn't have copyright statements, I'm not too sure if it will receive the ACK
<ricotz> bigon, yes, do it that is alright, hopefully Luca doesnt find anything
<ricotz> bigon, would be nice to get it synced
<bigon> poke me this evening if I've forgotten
<ricotz> i'll try
<chrisccoulson> nice, my laptop has now left kazakhstan
<chrisccoulson> now will it please arrive at my house :)
<kamstrup_> chrisccoulson: laptop is make visit glorious nation kazakhstan?
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hey, can do; I'm just currently online from a VT, as I'm debugging lightdm
<pitti> chrisccoulson: can you assign the bug to me, please? I'll do it in a few then
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I had expected Dell to ship it straight from Scotland..
<pitti> at least ISTR that my Latitude back then came from tehre
<chrisccoulson> pitti - this one seems to have come from china
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<Sweetshark> pitti: ready to pick up a 3.4.3-1ubuntu2 fixing the ftbfs hopefully?
<ejat> is it this bugs 847591 consider important right ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 847591 in packagekit "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847591
<ejat> luckily its in progress already .. but hope to get it fix a.s.a.p ....
<didrocks> ricotz: sorry, the meeting was long :)
<didrocks> ricotz: so yeah, it's possible to do that depending on session name
<didrocks> ricotz: see /etc/X11/Xsession.d/65compiz_profile-on-session for instance
<didrocks> ricotz: I would suggest that you add an additional file (in the gnome-shell package)
<didrocks> ricotz: and if != ubuntu and ubuntu-2d…
<czajkowski> daft question time folks, and sorry if this sounds stupid, but why would I be not able to log into Unity 3D and see a workstation desktop and nothing else, but log into unity 2D fine and continue on as normal ?
<ricotz> didrocks, np ;), i was more hoping to make this decision in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80appmenu* and blacklist gnome-shell and similar there
<didrocks> ricotz: sourcing a file has still an impact on boot time
<didrocks> ricotz: it's better that's people not going with the core experience having to source it than everyone :)
<ricotz> didrocks, right, but setting the proxy in general a problem for some sesssion
<ricotz> especially after the timeout addition in the gtk3 menuproxy code
<didrocks> ricotz: for which one? if the renderer isn't detected, the menu is shown
<didrocks> ricotz: yeah, for the timeout, you can discuss with Cimi :)
<didrocks> on #ayatana
<ricotz> the timeout display the menu with an delay instead of hiding it ;)
<ricotz> this problematic either way of course
<didrocks> ricotz: indeed, and the easy way to do that for session that doesn't want it is to add this source file
<ricotz> but why isnt the export done on unity session start?
<didrocks> ricotz: because there is still the applet for gnome-panel?
<ricotz> ah, the indicator-appmenu thing
<ricotz> ok
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: yeah, can do
<ricotz> didrocks, ok, i will look into this
<didrocks> ricotz: do not hesitate to ask me if you need any help :)
<ricotz> njpatel, hello, did you get my bamf question?
<ricotz> didrocks, alright, ty :)
<didrocks> ricotz: yw :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: its on chinstrap. no l10n upload needed.
<pitti> Sweetshark: done
<ricotz> njpatel, about the required glib version after the g_list_free_full usage
<czajkowski> njpatel: how goes them filtering of twitter :)
<njpatel> ricotz, i did, sorry I forgot to reply, what should it be bumped up to?
<njpatel> czajkowski, heh, working on it ;)
<ricotz> njpatel, 2.28, but i was hoping it could be replace to keep it compatible with older versions
<czajkowski> njpatel: on the plus side 6 more weeks left
<njpatel> ricotz, i don't mind, can you put up a merge request? i can make sure that it gets in for this week
<njpatel> czajkowski, yay....I think.
<njpatel> :)
<njpatel> Wait until Champions League/Euro2012, I'll get you back
<ricotz> njpatel, ok, i can try ;)
<czajkowski> njpatel: I don't mind really, I look at it like I look at planet.u.c it's a community of random people who have lots of other hobies and sometimes I pick up a bit of new info
<njpatel> czajkowski, indeed. I did mean it, though, sports is not the reason, it's mostly politics or $famous_person dying that I'd love to setup a filter for
<czajkowski> njpatel: indeed, I think a filter would be nice in some cases
<pitti> argh, what happened? all my custom key bindings suddenly stopped working
<pitti> ... and FFM
<dobey> rodrigo_: can you take a look at bug 845321 please?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 845321 in tomboy "Unable to setup Ubuntu One sync with Tomboy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845321
<ricotz> njpatel, https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/bamf/trunk/+merge/75177
<Laney> chipaca and aquarius are looking at that
<aquarius> indeed. chipaca was compiling the debian version of tomboy to see if the patches were the problem
<Laney> basically there are some internal api changes that the plugin needs to account for afaict
<njpatel> rickspencer3, sweet!
<njpatel> ricotz, sweet!, even
 * Sweetshark is running 3 libreoffice builds right now, doing his share for global warming.
 * pitti grabs another ice then :)
<pitti> meh, compiz is really getting to my nerves today
<pitti> can we please roll back to natty's?
<pitti> (I'm not entirely serious, but this is maddening)
<pitti> forgets keybindings, I get screen corruption which looks like a totally black window, moving a window down the stack doesn't move it fully down, etc.
<ogra_> unity-2d FTW !
<pitti> oh, these were empathy "shadow" windows
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, yeah, i switched to unity-2d, but mainly because of the window stacking problems in compiz
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to switch back at some point, but 2d is serving me quite well :)
<didrocks> pitti: \o/ making security fixes now? :)
<pitti> didrocks: Robert asked me to, as I'm more familiar with that stuff
<didrocks> :)
<CardinalFang> Hi all.  I've proposed a package merge about a day ago for a new version of desktopcouch. Is there someone here who could take a look?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/oneiric/desktopcouch/1.0.8-0u1
<pitti> CardinalFang: are there any bugs associated with this?
<pitti> CardinalFang: (FYI, "edge" is distant history)
<CardinalFang> pitti, oh, lp edge?  hah.  I haven't noticed.  //  I'll find bug reports.
<rodrigo_> dobey, you pinged me last night, right?
<dobey> rodrigo_: yes
<dobey> rodrigo_: to ask if you could poke at that tomboy bug
<rodrigo_> dobey, which bug?
<dobey> rodrigo_: bug 845321
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 845321 in tomboy "Unable to setup Ubuntu One sync with Tomboy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845321
<rodrigo_> ok, looking
<dobey> rodrigo_: it seems impossible to configure ubuntu one as a sync target on oneiric
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I confirm that adding an even to lightning with the thunderbird ui doesn't work
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: there is a popup asking you "add to your calendar" (with a lightning icon)
<didrocks> and it doesn't work, despite its "Added to calendar"
<rodrigo_> dobey, hmm, syncing from tomboy doesn't work neither now
<dobey> rodrigo_: something broke in upstream tomboy config stuff i guess? maybe the gsettings switch?
<rodrigo_> dobey, hmm, iirc I synced without problem last week
<rodrigo_> so yeah, maybe the last upload broke it
<dobey> odd
<desrt> rodrigo_: hey
<rodrigo_> hey desrt
<desrt> rodrigo_: pinging about this gnome-settings-daemon thing
<rodrigo_> desrt, the glib fix you mean?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> i see you have some activity on the bug
<desrt> and it looks like the crash still happens, even with the fix :/
<rodrigo_> desrt, still trying to find if people are using the new glib
<desrt> but i don't understand how that is possible
<desrt> unless it's a different backtrace
<rodrigo_> yeah, not sure if people are using the fixed glib
<desrt> ya....
<desrt> i had a testcase that got fixed with the patch
<desrt> but i don't know if the testcase was indicative of what's going on in this bug
<desrt> sometimes there gets to be so many duplicates that it's hard to tell if it's all the same issue :)
<rodrigo_> yeah
<desrt> there was another bug in the gconf module of gnome-settings-daemon recently that might also be causing issues
<desrt> i guess you know about that, though :)
<rodrigo_> yeah, uploaded a fix this morning
<desrt> okay
<desrt> let's let the dust settle a few more days then
<rodrigo_> yes
<desrt> i need to know by the weekend is all
<desrt> for the .92 release
<rodrigo_> I'll ping you if there's confirmation of it being fixed or not
<CardinalFang> pitti, I added bug numbers to the changelog.   https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/oneiric/desktopcouch/1.0.8-0u1
<pitti> CardinalFang: thanks!
<pitti> CardinalFang: uploaded
<CardinalFang> pitti, thank you!
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting reminder in 15 mins
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok
<ricotz> rodrigo_, did you find a cause for the folks soname problem?
<rodrigo_> ricotz, no, see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=658905
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 658905 in general "LT_CURRENT is changed throughout the build" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> mterry: "Provide a "Getting Started with Quickly" article for d.u.c", is that realistic for oneiric still?
<ricotz> rodrigo_, hmm, i see
<ricotz> so this is the way libtool versioning works? :\
<rodrigo_> I'm not sure about it
<ricotz> seems weird
<rodrigo_> yeah, I've never seen that
<ricotz> this would mean they should jump over several sonames
<ricotz> when resetting age
<ricotz> s/should/would
<rodrigo_> ricotz, yeah, doesn't make sense
<andreasn> chrisccoulson, stupid question: how do I edit the default-email blueprint? Got thumbs up from John so want to mark that as DONE
<chrisccoulson> andreasn, if you're signed in to launchpad, there should be a circular yellow coloured button to the right-hand side of the "Whiteboard" title
<ricotz> rodrigo_, but somehow this is handled internally, so using the lt_current in backend-folder-path is confusing then
<rodrigo_> ricotz, yes
<andreasn> chrisccoulson, aha! thanks!
<pitti> whoops, it's time
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting starts
<Sweetshark> o/
<didrocks> hey
<cyphermox> o/
<pitti> hello everyone
 * pitti will try to make this quick
<tremolux> hey all
<rodrigo_> hi
<pitti> weekly summary is a little thin, did so few people do anything interesting last week? :-)
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-09-13
<pitti> partner/unity/s-c updates are all on the wiki, thanks didrocks/tremolux!
<mterry> hi
 * Sweetshark sneakily tries to add some stuff to the summary
<didrocks> yw :)
<pitti> tremolux, didrocks: do we need to discuss anything there?
<tremolux> welcome
<pitti> Sweetshark: right, like LibO 3.4.3 :)
<didrocks> not for me, all what is important should be on the wiki
<tremolux> I don't think so, we are just fixing bugs  :)
<pitti> tremolux: and you are doing well on that! :)
<mterry> yay for volume slider fix!
<pitti> now we just need a compiz that doesn't drive you mad, and all is well
<didrocks> "life is beautiful" :-)
<tremolux> pitti: thx! the team has been amazing
<didrocks> pitti: hoping this week, but need serious testing before
<rodrigo_> yeah, bug fixing all week
<pitti> as I announced yesterday, I'll hunt down individuals for leftover work items, as it didn't change much since last week, and we still have ~ 50 left
<pitti> but that can happen off-meeting
<chrisccoulson> hi :)
<didrocks> hunting people? seems a nice game :-)
<pitti> so, does anyone have something to discuss?
<didrocks> I had a question, are we going to bring back the "configure on close the lid" option?
<pitti> blockers, you have too many assigned RC bugs and need help, you need help with WIs, something that you observed in oneiric, etc.
<pitti> didrocks: eek, I thought we had
<didrocks> rodrigo_: did we? ^
<pitti> but apparently it's gone
<chrisccoulson> no, not yet, AFAICT
<pitti> I'm happy to work on that, is there a bug for it already?
<rodrigo_> didrocks, not for this cycle, afaik
<jbicha> the Power panel is amazingly empty, especially on desktops
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, bug #792636
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 792636 in gnome-control-center "[Regression] Power section no longer allows configuration of "when the lid is closed" action in Oneiric" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792636
<pitti> and the "on critical charge" combo is even empty
<didrocks> pitti: I could as well, but I think you are closer to those power management :)
<pitti> ok, I'll grab that; anyone opposed to bringing it back?
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind taking bugs like this too. it's nice sometimes to do non-thunderbird and non-firefox work ;)
<didrocks> (I think it's all a +1 :-))
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you have the nautilus bug, isn't it? :-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<jbicha> pitti: no objections here, I think it'll be a nice PR win to bring back some things like that :-)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, that one's a pain to track down ;)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, upstream advocates for always suspending
<chrisccoulson> i already changed mine to not suspend when on AC
<didrocks> rodrigo_: yeah, I followed the discussion on planet GNOME. Seems to bring a lot of troubles for a lot of our users
<didrocks> (for instance, it's flaming on the french forum :))
<chrisccoulson> it's very common for me to shut the lid in the evening when building something, and i don't want it to suspend then
<rodrigo_> :)
<pitti> ok, anythign else? if not, let's all go back to bug fixing :)
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: were you going to package gnome-screensaver?
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, i already did it, didn't i?
<didrocks> isn't it uploaded already?
<chrisccoulson> at least, i think i uploaded it
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I think I saw it
<jbicha> oh, just now, never mind :-)
<rodrigo_> yes, saw it also
<pitti> ok, then thanks everyone! adjourned
<didrocks> thanks :)
<pitti> jbicha: can you please ping me when you are done with the wiki?
<jbicha> pitti: done
<pitti> thx
<tremolux> thanks all  \o
<rickspencer3> hey all ..
<rickspencer3> the accounts dialog box in t-bird is laughably too tall for my netbook screen
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson ^
<rickspencer3> and unnesecessarily so
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, yeah, i think there's a bug about that
 * rickspencer3 cancels bug writing
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, could someone fix it please?
<rickspencer3> it's just a matter of tweaking the UI, right?
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, yes. i accept beer :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll take a look in a bit, i'm trying to fix didrocks messagingmenu problems atm
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, I have beer
<chrisccoulson> WIN!! :-)
<rickspencer3> right when I said:
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: \o/
<rickspencer3> it's just a matter of tweaking the UI, right?
<rickspencer3> compiz crashed
<chrisccoulson> heh
<pitti> rickspencer3: welcome to our pain
<rickspencer3> I guess my computer didn't like that sentiment
<rickspencer3> pitti, at least it restarted for me this time
<chrisccoulson> metacity ftw ;)
<pitti> rickspencer3: anythign known?
<rickspencer3> pitti, yes, the bug has many duplicates
<pitti> rickspencer3: in the sense of "lp finds a bug with teh same title?"
<pitti> ah, good
<pitti> chrisccoulson: "drop version specific install path from firefox (/usr/lib/firefox-5.0) so that defaults packages don't break with every update"
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I think you said you had an alternative solution for that, right?
<chrisccoulson> ah, yes, i still need to do that :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: should I rename the WI to "provide a stable location for distribution.ini"?
<andreasn> rickspencer3, known issue, it's tricky to fix, but we have a longer-term plan to fix it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, can do
<rickspencer3> hi andreasn
<rickspencer3> "tricky"?
<rickspencer3> really?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks, updated
<andreasn> rickspencer3, well, easy actually
<andreasn> but it needs a lot of rearranging
<andreasn> lets see if I can find the bug, it was here somewhere
<pitti> so, good night everyone!
<rodrigo_> bye pitti
<andreasn> rickspencer3, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=416263
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 416263 in Account Manager "Account Settings dialog box too big for some screens (like asus EeePC) - can't be resized or scrolled" [Normal,New: ]
<rickspencer3> andreasn, well, fortunately it can be easily resized
<didrocks> good night pitti!
<andreasn> rickspencer3, so I know clarkbw was working on ui that moved these setting into a tab together with preferences, but I need to check up on the status of that
<cyphermox> andreasn: is that where the dialog itself smushes (technical term) into something totally unusable, or is it just displaying things offscreen?
<andreasn> but that shouldn't stop us from fixing the dialog. I'll look into this issue again and fix some of the stuff eating space
<andreasn> cyphermox, it hides the objects that don't fit, like scrolled away, except without a scrollbar
<cyphermox> wondering if this is the same thing as I saw before when editing signatures for multiple accounts, for instance
<cyphermox> yeah
<andreasn> could very well be
<cyphermox> sounds very much like it
 * didrocks waves good evening
<pgraner> bryceh, ping
<JonOomph> Hi! I am trying to test a LaunchPad recipe using the command "bzr dailydeb openshot.recipe working-dir".  It generates a folder inside the working-dir with "{" and "}" characters.  Is there a way to configure the name of the "temporary" build folder?  Thanks!
<JonOomph> Sorry, posted my question in the wrong place... meant for the #launchpad channel
<jcastro> mterry: hey have you seen this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/849075
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 849075 in nautilus "Desktop menubar should not have "open new tab"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mterry> jcastro, no, I hadn't
<jcastro> mterry: what's the workflow for raising a bug like this to make sure it gets put on someone's radar other than "I hope seb or pitti is in IRC"?
<jcastro> mterry: normally I just poke vandine but he's missing and you looked close. :)
<mterry> jcastro, pedro is the Desktop bug analyst
<jcastro> ah!
<mterry> jcastro, maybe assign to him?
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> thanks!
<mterry> jcastro, (pvallivi on LP)
<mterry> pvallavi i mean
<jcastro> he was gone so long, I had forgotten about him
<mterry> pvillavi I mean
<mterry> god
 * jcastro blushes
<micahg> mterry: jcastro, it's pedro
<micahg> hmm, again I seem to miss backscroll...
<dupondje> could maby somebody else confirm that https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=657561 is still not fixed ?
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 657561 in general "File transfer bar in status area" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<dupondje> I don't get an icon in the tray
<cyphermox> dupondje: indeed, I haven't copied large things in a while but I don't think this works
<cyphermox> however it's as in the bug, in gnome-shell maybe it works, in unity this has to be some form of an indicator that was dropped or that got broken
<dupondje> in gnome-shell its broken :(
<cyphermox> dupondje: ah, don't know about that
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/824158
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 824158 in nautilus "Progress bar gets invisible in gnome3" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> cyphermox: just chatted with cosimoc, he ack's it should work. So prolly a ubuntu delta that breaks it
<cyphermox> dupondje: maybe mention progess bar in the upstream bug report
<cyphermox> yeah, I just don't see what that could be
<cyphermox> and my guess is it's probably not a delta in nautilus, but elsewhere
<dupondje> <cosimoc> dupondje, the other condition is that the notification daemon implementation of the shell must not be preempted by another notification daemon
<dupondje> <cosimoc> I know Unity has its own, so I was wondering if maybe that's the reason
<cyphermox> but wait
<cyphermox> there's two things there, notification icon thingamajig is not the same as a progress bar not showing after you hide and show the window again
<dupondje> but with the notification icon you should get the progress bar again ?
<achiang> any Qt/X11 experts around? proxying a question for someone else, who wants to know, "what is the fastest way to display a picture? alpha blending not needed, and picture has same color depth as screen"
<broder> "don't use a toolkit" :-P
<RAOF> Use whatever Qt does; it's generally pretty fast.
<achiang> RAOF: the response is, "in my experiment QPainter::drawImage is about 6 times slower than memcpy on the same data, so I guess there is some room for improvement"
<RAOF> Probably.  Where are they memcpying to?  Drawing on the screen isn't necessarily the same as a memcpy.
<achiang> RAOF: is there a mailing list i can direct this conversation to? the asker is actually more clueful than i am, so i'd like to connect him up with experts
<RAOF> achiang: There's probably a Qt list; the xorg-users list could work.
<RAOF> Is 6 times slower than memcpy really a problem, though? :)
<achiang> RAOF: for what this person is working on, yes, it's a problem. :)
<achiang> RAOF: i've found xorg@lists.fdo, and x11-users@lists.apple.com
<RAOF> achiang: xorg@lists.fdo is probably good.  Is the user running OS X?
<achiang> RAOF: nope, Qt on ubuntu (on arm)
<achiang> RAOF: thanks, i'll point him there
<RAOF> They'll probably want more context than we've got here :)
<achiang> yeah, that's why i was pushing for the mailing list. he was giving me a lot of context that i didn't want to re-type into irc. ;)
<jasoncwarner_> morning RAOF robert_ancell TheMuso bryceh
<jasoncwarner_> how are things?
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<TheMuso> Well thanks.
<jasoncwarner_> ready for a quick meeting ( RAOF  and bryceh if you have time)
<jasoncwarner_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-09-13
<RAOF> Hey ho!
<jasoncwarner_> Alright... RAOF  and bryceh , do you guys have time ? [TOPIC] X.org update
<RAOF> The X front remains quiet.
<RAOF> Sam's got a patch to the event code to fix a bug that Compiz is triggering with how its' handling minimised windows; it'll be in the next server upload.
<RAOF> Which will be soon.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF cool....yeah, he and I were talking about that last night. Hopefully that is all fixed (and then the stacking stuff in compiz ;) )
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: anything else ? how is the conference going?
<RAOF> Good.  We're surrounded by smart people :)
<RAOF> (and ex-aussies at the moment :))
<RAOF> There's been a lot of interesting and useful conversations.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: ex-aussies? Like, they said "screw that huge country with only 25 million people and no water! I'm moving to canada? ;)
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: very cool...
<jasoncwarner_> Well, if X is quiet...
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: want to update unity-greeter and lightdm?
<robert_ancell> unity-greeter has got ot
<robert_ancell> it's ffe, so there will be an update today
<robert_ancell> it also has some performance improvements, though these wont fix all the known slowness issue - we're still tracking that down
<robert_ancell> there will be an update of lightdm later in the week, which mainly consists of security fixes
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: is the slowness you speak of mostly me ? :) I'm available for some testing today, FYI.
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: ok, cool...
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: nothing more from design? do we need to push anything back other than what you have already pushed back?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, you in particular, but I think you've indicated others are getting it and there are some people on the bug who seem to be getting it too
<robert_ancell> designs are still coming, I'm working on the assumption that it's all going to be in 12.04
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: yeah, the most notable I've heard of is MDZ getting the same thing as me. on Design for 12.04...yup! good..thank!
<robert_ancell> there's some small design tweaks that would be nice to haves, but we'll just have to see how we go for time
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: how about you? how are things?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Has anything been thought about the keyboard indicator on the unity-greeter login screen?
<charlie-tca> robert_ancell: can you take a look at bug 845549
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 845549 in lightdm "Do not ship /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845549
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Going pretty well thanks. Still working out a few small kinks in the accessibility enablement code for live/installer use when installing/trying Ubuntu, spent most of the day  yesterday testing and tracking those down. I am 99% sure I am on top of them all now, just got to another test run this morning, and then an upload by mid day, if not EOD for sure.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yes, there is an open bug on it.  It should be there
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Audio looking pretty good, still pushing a few pulse bugfixes from upstream and from David Henningssen who is working on some jack detection stuff.
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Still getting reports of users having issues on dist-upgrade with a11y packages, trying to work out exactly why.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: on the a11y stuff, let me know when you have the installer sorted..that is, I think, the last a11y for having a fully accessible desktop this cycle, right? using unity-2d?
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso robert_ancell RAOF bryceh anything else? AOB?
<robert_ancell> charlie-tca, yes, we need to bring in someone like pitti/seb128 on that bug.  We really need to deliver a config file by default otherwise it isn't themed properly.  I don't know the "correct" way to do that with dpkg and allow overrides
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Right, still waiting on the unity-2d guys to actually fix a lot of the a11y bugs that have been reported, but yes installing the system will be accessible once these last few issues are sorted.
<jasoncwarner_> awesome, thanks TheMuso !!!
<charlie-tca> robert_ancell: Thank you
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: once again, viewing all unity-2d bugs tagged with a11y will show you what still needs addressing.
<jasoncwarner_> ok, sounds like that is about it...thanks everyone! RAOF and bryceh have fun and thanks for running down those nvidia folks.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: thanks, will do.
<jasoncwarner_> k - [END MEETING]
<charlie-tca> robert_ancell: sorry about interrupting the meeting
<charlie-tca> I did not realize that was happening
<robert_ancell> charlie-tca, np
<charlie-tca> Do you want me to point pitti at the bug?
<bryceh2> jasoncwarner_: heya; forgot today was tuesday
<bryceh2> jasoncwarner_: anyway yeah conference is going great; lots of good conversations
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh2: glad to hear!
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-14
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jcastro: you normally assign it to canonical-desktop-team
<pitti> hey robert_ancell
<pitti> charlie-tca, robert_ancell: there's usually three options:
<pitti> (1) don't ship a config file at all, and use sensible internal defaults
<pitti> (2) use ucf to maintain the config file instead of dpkg, i. e. ship it in /usr/share/
<pitti> (3) provide an override location, i. e. /etc/.../foo.d/ or /etc/.../foo.custom
<ejat> good morning pitti
<robert_ancell> pitti, the main issue with (1) is the config file contains the GTK+ theme (GTK+ defaults to something inappropriate), so you really need some file
<pitti> robert_ancell: hm, then the easiest one might be (3)?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah I guess so.  Is .custom the convention to follow?
<pitti> robert_ancell: btw, did you see my lightdm MP for the "write files as root" issue?
<pitti> robert_ancell: actually not, it should end in .conf
<pitti> robert_ancell: perhapps <greetername>-custom.conf?
<pitti> I have /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf, there could be a /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter-custom.conf ?
<pitti> robert_ancell: it's not a very common scenario (most packages use .d/ dirs, as they are more flexible), so there's no real convention
<robert_ancell> pitti, yup, does it need any conditional compilation, i.e. will it work on normal unix systems?
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, but you need GNU libc now, for setresuid()
<robert_ancell> I think that's a given nowadays right?
<pitti> well
<pitti> CONFORMING TO
<pitti>        These calls are nonstandard; they also appear on HP-UX and some of  the
<pitti>        BSDs.
<pitti> i. e. it will hopefully also work under kfreebsd
<pitti> but there is no "more standard" replacement
<pitti> robert_ancell: if it becomes a problem, the code could be rewritten to use fork() and setuid()
<pitti> but fork() makes it a lot more complicated, too
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks, finally getting more spring weather here. Yourself?
<pitti> a bit tired still, but quite fine, thanks!
<pitti> uh, what is that: /tmp/unity_support_test.0
<pitti> robert_ancell: ^ I suppose that's something didrocks did to gnome-session or the lightdm session?
<robert_ancell> pitti, it's run inside the unity-greeter to do the test before unity starts
<pitti> ah, does unity_support_test create that tmp file then?
<robert_ancell> pitti, afaik, I haven't looked a the patch in detail
<robert_ancell> it's not created by anything else I know
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok, thanks; will talk to Didier
<pitti> or file/look for a bug
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, I sent you a new unity-greeter, can you please test?
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: yup... (jason fires up email...this might be a bad thing...trying to avoid email for a bit today ;) )
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I'm updating right now
<rickspencer3> should I resinstall the music lens too?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: hey, yeah, you should try reinstalling it
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti :)
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> aaah, this "mouse over the menu bug" is driving me crazy
<rickspencer3> bonjour pitti et didrocks
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I'm making up a list for today for dx about bugs to fix for this release
<didrocks> rickspencer3: this one is on the list :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, this one better freaking be on it!
<didrocks> rickspencer3: you mean, clicking on a menu and then using the key arrows?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> just to be sured to not be fired to not choose the right one :p
<rickspencer3> I made a Ubuntu/Onereirc task for it yesterday and set it to High ;)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, well, the random compiz crasher is a bit serious too :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, some are already fixed in trunk, there are still 2 popular ones that are not. I added them
<rickspencer3> great
<rickspencer3> thanks
<didrocks> and the stuck switcher should be fixed as well
<rickspencer3> mine was pretty popular
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: just back http://paste.ubuntu.com/688872/ same lag
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, did you see the white flash?
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: no, white flash was gone
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, seemed to have a lot of fans :)
<robert_ancell> ok, well that's something I guess
<rickspencer3> new xchat-gnome, interesting
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: :)
<rickspencer3> I don't see a new compiz :/
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: let me know if you see anything in the logs...such a mystery!
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, is this from a full reboot, or just a log out / log in ?
<rickspencer3> alright, all up to date, brb
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, the log makes it look like the X server is taking a long time.  The jumps in the log are when there's round trips to it
<robert_ancell> bryceh, did you get the xdiagnose stuff working with lightdm?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ^ or you :)
<rickspencer3> I'm back
<rickspencer3> does anyone know an easy way to clear my zeitgeist history?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: the whole one or just the fts (indexed file content) one?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I dunno
<rickspencer3> just so I can do a video and not have my file browsing history show up in my dash
<didrocks> rickspencer3: the whole one I guess so, one sec
<didrocks> rickspencer3: ~/.local/share/zeitgeist
<didrocks> you want to either mv or remove it
<rickspencer3> heh
<didrocks> rickspencer3: kill maybe zeitgeist-daemon and zeitgeist-datahub before
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I wrote an app that set all the files in that dir to read only and then back when the app was quit
<rickspencer3> but I never finished it
<rickspencer3> I thought it would be nice to have a "private" mode for using your 'puter
<pitti> the "rofs" package might help here
<rickspencer3> role on floor s*ing?
<rickspencer3> where is what, exactly?
<rickspencer3> singing?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, a lot of people are asking for that. gnome-activity-journal (the zg viewer) has a way to remove some part of the history IIRC, but it can be integrated there
<rickspencer3> didrocks, if I kill zeitgeist daemon and datahub, they'll start up again?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: indeed, the lenses should restart them
<didrocks> the lenses have some cache, so maybe do a search again to ensure your history isn't shown
<rickspencer3> hmmm, history is still there
<rickspencer3> let me restart te session, brb
<rickspencer3> dang
<rickspencer3> didrocks, do I need to nuke recently-used.xbel too?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: ah right, sorry about it, the datahub will bring it back
<didrocks> rickspencer3: so you need to nuke it
<rickspencer3> it's still there!!!
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> didrocks, do I need to wipe my harddrive and copy zeros over it all to clear my history in the dash?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: sure, do it three times :)
<pitti> I bet it's autosynced to ubuntuone
<didrocks> pitti: not yet :p
<pitti> you say that!
<didrocks> rickspencer3: so, did you, in the same round:
<didrocks> pitti: shhhhh ;-)
<didrocks> - kill the datahabug
<didrocks> - kill the daemon
<didrocks> - then remove recently-used.xbel
<didrocks> - then remove ~/.local/share/zeitgeist
<didrocks> (as datahub is importing recently-used.xbel to ~/.local/share/zeitgeist)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, trying
<didrocks> rickspencer3: did it work?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I haven't tried yet
<rickspencer3> I'm boring a friend in PM at the moment ;)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i fixed your inbox-only problem ;)
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: pretty well, thanks! how about you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: good morning! :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: heh ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: nice \o/
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: can't wait to try it :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, good thanks. my laptop arrived in the UK this morning, so i've got my fingers crossed that it will arrive today :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: btw, I found a nice solution for bug 806559 with mvo
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 806559 in lightdm "debconf prompt about DM to use during natty->oneiric" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806559
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'll commit that to the packaging bzr today
<robert_ancell> pitti, great, thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: juuuuuust a little longer!
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: do you plan to do a new release tomorrow or so?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I just did one half an hour ago
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, mind submitting some french translations? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/messagingmenu-extension/trunk/view/head:/locale/fr/messagingmenu.properties :-)
<chrisccoulson> we don't get many translations with it not being translatable in launchpad ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: sure, will do :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, you didn't merge https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/lightdm/write-user-files-as-user/+merge/75184 ?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: 20 minutes, just finish "a list" :-)
<didrocks> finishing*
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh, sorry I meant a unity-greeter release.  I'll do the lightdm one tomorrow
<pitti> ah
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok, I'll try to get the postinst stuff ready today then
<didrocks> waow, I don't find any unity bug about Alt + <application menubar shortcurt) not working, that's weird
<rickspencer3> didrocks, aren't I suppose to get search results for the music store in the music lens?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: if you didn't setup banshee (that's what you told me the other day, isn't it?) you won't have results
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
 * rickspencer3 sets up banshee
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, robert_ancell still no text insertion cursor in the greeter?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, what version are you running?  It should be fixed in 0.0.6+
<chrisccoulson> nice, my laptop is only a few miles from my house now :)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I just dist-upgraded like an hour ago
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I'm not seeing results from the store
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, I've just uploaded a new version, should be there in an hour or so
<didrocks> rickspencer3: you mean, from ubuntu one store? No, nobody made a scope for it
<didrocks> rickspencer3: it only shows local banshee collection
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I thoguht that was one of the main points of the music lens
<rickspencer3> to search though the U1 music store for you
<didrocks> rickspencer3: nobody did it though
<rodrigo_> good morning
<fredp> 'morning rodrigo_ and all fine people of ubuntu desktop.
<pitti> hey fredp
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi fredp, pitti
<didrocks> good morning rodrigo_, salut fredp
<asac> pitti: halloechen. do you know if and where I can http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/mcgrof/firmware/ath6k.tar.gz find in our archive?
<asac> that thing is not accessible due to kernel.org down... thats why i am asking :)
<pitti> hey assac
<asac> hola!
<pitti> asac: hm, we seem to ship it in linux-firwmare?
<pitti> /lib/firmware/ath6k/
<asac> awesome
<asac> thats cool
<pitti> that's even the free bit (i. e. not in l-firmware-nonfree)
<asac> wohoo
<czajkowski> aloha
<ejat> hey asac
<asac> hello ejat
<asac> and czajkowski
<asac> :)
<ejat> :)
<didrocks> session restart, brb
 * mvo finds it still amazing that he needs gnome-shell to install gnome-tweak-tool to change the theme … or is there a better way for this now?
<chrisccoulson_> dconf-editor ;)
<mvo> yeah, I will need this as gnome-tweak-tools does not work (at least when unity is running)
<chrisccoulson_> hi mvo, how are you? :)
<mvo> what is the path in dconf-editor in the new world order?
<mvo> hey chrisccoulson! I'm good (mostly)
<mvo> however I could start a rant now about the theme changing difficulties
<mvo> but I won't
<chrisccoulson_> mvo, i think org.gnome.desktop.interface is what you want
<mvo> oh, gnome-terminal has "search" now in the terminal buffer? that is so awsome
<mvo> chrisccoulson: thanks for your help! how are you btw?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - yeah, good thanks
<mvo> great, that works now that I figured out the exact namaes
<mvo> names
<chrisccoulson> mvo - did you see the e-mail i copied you on a week or so ago?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: no, let me check
<mvo> chrisccoulson: btw, I see "***" in thunderbird for the number of new mails, is that known?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - that normally means that you've got too many for the launcher to display. is this on a fresh account?
<chrisccoulson> you should probably only see that on first run if you have a lot of unread emails
<chrisccoulson> but it should work after that, as it only counts new mails, rather than unread
<mvo> aha, cool
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I have the mail now, let me read
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<mvo> chrisccoulson: so I just found that the appearance capplet let me change themes, that is pretty nice. no need for dconf-editor anymore :)
<chrisccoulson> mvo, oh, i forgot about that
<chrisccoulson> that only works for Ambiance/Radiance though doesn't it?
<mvo> and the high contrast ones
<pitti> yeah, unfortunately
<pitti> not sure why it doesn't display all available themes, e. g. Adwaita if you install gnome-themes-standard
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/messagingmenu-extension/add-french-translation/+merge/75314
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, awesome, thanks. will merge that and then do a release :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: great!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - would you be able to provide some german translations too? :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sure, for what?
<pitti> oh, what didrocks was doing? sure
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hang ong
<chrisccoulson> pitti - https://code.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/messagingmenu-extension/trunk
<rickspencer3> looks like my compiz crasher is Fix Committed!
<rickspencer3> yeah!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/messagingmenu-extension/locale-de/+merge/75316
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> will get both of those merged now and make a release
<pitti> c'est bon!
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I know you needed the localization to use thunderbird in French, nice move! :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<rodrigo_> bbiab
<chrisccoulson> does gedit keep leaving scrollbar overlays on the screen for anybody else?
<chrisccoulson> i keep getting them left on the screen here, and they appear on every workspace above every other window
<chrisccoulson> i have to kill gedit to get rid of them
<chrisccoulson> could somebody running unity try opening the compose window in thunderbird, and checking that the "Format" and "Options" menus are disabled until you select the main text entry area?
<chrisccoulson> they are always active in unity-2d, but i'm not sure if that's my bug or not :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you meant "Insert" and "Format", isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: there is no theme evidence that they are, but you can't click on them yeah
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, ok, so it works in normal unity, but unity-2d allows those menus to opened
<chrisccoulson> i'll report a bug :)
<didrocks> I think it's a agateau's thing ^ :)
<chrisccoulson> YAY, laptop :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: !
 * pitti expects to not see chrisccoulson in the next two hours
<pitti> chrisccoulson: enjoy!
<pitti> it's always such a nice feeling to unwrap a new toy
<didrocks> pitti: it's like you can smell it from here:-)
<chrisccoulson> it seems to boot, which is a good sign
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: what model did you get?
<chrisccoulson> time to take it apart now and take the hard drive out :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, e6410. basically, the same as seb128, but with 8GB RAM
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/849733 we need this :)
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 849733 in nautilus "No icon in notification area while transfering files" [Undecided,New]
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: cool
<dpm> pitti, just a heads up that language pack exports are broken right now. It seems they take quite a few hours and then they hit the time where the LP db is being disconnected for a couple of minutes, at which time they are interrupted and cannot be resumed. A workaround for now will have to be to make sure the exports start just after this daily db disconnection, so that they don't hit the next on the next day. henninge will be adjusting the export cro
<dpm> n job in LP later on today and we'll need to adjust the langpack-o-matic one accordingly. If it's just a matter of changing the times on the langpack-o-matic crontab I can do it, but I thought I'd give you a heads up first
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Oh wow, you managed to get the laptop past the other half. :)
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso, she didn't have much choice. my old one has started falling apart (in additon to the fact that it's miserably slow already, and also needs a new battery)
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<chrisccoulson> one of the hinges failed at the end of last week, and the second one is failing now, so the display is basically held on by the flexi ;)
<pitti> dpm: ok, thanks; I already wondered about the tons of rejected uploads due to the same version
<chrisccoulson> excellent, SSD fitted. that was nice and easy :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/849855
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 849855 in libreoffice "[SRU] LibreOffice 3.3.4 for natty" [Undecided,New]
<Sweetshark> pitti: anything missing from that still? btw libreoffice-3.3.4-0ubuntu1 is on chinstrap
<pitti> Sweetshark: wow, that's the whole patch? that's two magnitudes less scary than I feared :)
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, can you please refer to the bug # in the changelog? it's a strict requirement for SRUs
<pitti> Sweetshark: also, it seems that the changelog got cut off?
<pitti>    * disable test apply of patches -- do or fail (to allow git exported
<pitti> Sweetshark: would also be nice to list the fixed bugs, as this will be read by quite a number of users in update-manager
<Sweetshark> mo
 * pitti -> lunch, bbl
<chrisccoulson> wow, the installer is totally awesome
<chrisccoulson> i haven't done a fresh install in a while
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: never test alpha/beta? :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, not for a while. i don't really have time for a fresh install, and my laptop has been incapable of running a VM for a long time :(
<chrisccoulson> wow, having things open instantly is nice :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: waow, it sounded that your laptop is worse than mine :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, possibly ;)
<chrisccoulson> now i've got a machine that will probably run a VM ok, but i might not have enough disk space
<chrisccoulson> i struggled with 160GB before, and i only have 120GB now ;)
<didrocks> :)
<chrisccoulson> huh, trying to install gconf-editor gives me a 404 on the GB mirror :/
<chrisccoulson> i guess this is why - http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gconf-editor/
<jpds> Wut.
<chrisccoulson> why would it be missing from there, but it's present in the main archive?
<jpds> chrisccoulson: It's in mid-update right now.
<chrisccoulson> jpds, ah, ok. thanks
<jpds> Shouldn't do that though.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's not good
<chrisccoulson> wow, oneiric comes with such an outdated browser already. time to install the firefox nightlies again :)
<ogra_> not true, my chromium isnt outdated :P
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, are you sure?
<chrisccoulson> seeing as nobody is maintaining it anymore
<ogra_> heh, no, just wanted to tease you
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> it will be updated at some point this week ;)
<chrisccoulson> i may as well take over it, i guess
<rodrigo_> how do I check if a package is in main? I forgot :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: easiest/local method is apt-cache showsrc, and look at Section:
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok thanks
<pitti> rodrigo_: or apt-cache show for a binary package
<rodrigo_> showsrc seems to work
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<cyphermox> good morning!
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: do those need to be launchpad bugs, or is freedesktop bug links enough?
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: at least one LP bug (your update request), the others are fine with just text
<pgraner> didrocks, any idea when the fix noted here will hit the archive?
<pgraner> didrocks, lp 815114
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 815114 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::Area::FindKeyFocusArea()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815114
<didrocks> pgraner: with tomorrow's unity release
<pgraner> didrocks, how can I get it earlier I can't work, my desktop crashes every couple of mins
<pitti> there, a power capplet with a lid action combobox
<pitti> (well, two -- ac and battery)
<didrocks> pgraner: I can't backport it as it's dep on other changes and trunk it still a little bit unstable. dx doesn't have any daily ppa, so you can still build trunk I'm afraid
<didrocks> pgraner: or you can switch to unity-2d until tomorrow at the login screen
<pgraner> didrocks, ok, not what I wanted to hear
<didrocks> pgraner: sorry about it
<pitti> rodrigo_: hey
<pitti> rodrigo_: I just finished doing the c-c patch for adding back lid action configuration
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: updated on chinstrap
<pitti> rodrigo_: want me to do another upload, or are you planning another one anyway today?
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: also http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=blobdiff;f=changelog;h=fb384c5fa18848856b04fee1d7a195a71c85e112;hp=8c48782e0abbb2be96431904e69165b28edefa1e;hb=04fa58c8a39f5c72c6e2ccab1df814d4e1890e67;hpb=deb5a66b9633aec9b74f9355cf68788a94ddfb3f
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, nevermind, need to wait for FFE/UIFE
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: at some point you might want to clean your ~ on chinstrap :)
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: killed 4GB for greater good
<pitti> didrocks, Sweetsha1k, cyphermox, jasoncwarner_: does any of you have an ati or nvidia card?
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: uploaded, thanks!
<didrocks> pitti: I have an nvidia one
<cyphermox> intel intel intel
<pitti> didrocks: you get flickering boot as well, right? i. e. plymouth, text, X/lightdm
<cyphermox> actually, no that's not true. I have a kubuntu box with an ati card at home, can get to it tonight if necessary
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: me has three.
<pitti> cyphermox: no, needs lightdm
 * Sweetsha1k fears for what this is leading to.
<cyphermox> pitti: I can reinstall it ;)
<didrocks> pitti: indeed, the small ugly logo and text
<pitti> Sweetsha1k, didrocks: would you mind patching /etc/init/plymouth-stop.conf with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubuntu/oneiric/plymouth/lightdm-integration/revision/1398 (i. e. add "lightdm" to the pre-start part), and report your results to bug 849954?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 849954 in plymouth "FFe: enable flicker-free boot with lightdm" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849954
<cyphermox> pitti: otherwise, let me know and I can test a few machines in the Montreal lab, if it helps
<pitti> we should test this with nouveau/nvidia/ati/fglrx
<didrocks> pitti: sure, will do
<pitti> didrocks: merci!
<didrocks> de rien :)
<slangasek> nvidia/fglrx drivers should actually not be interesting
<slangasek> but feel free to test anyway, in case I'm wrong :)
<pitti> better be thorough
<pitti> slangasek: they will use the simple text UI?
<pitti> slangasek: actually, that can be tested as well in kvm
<pitti> darn, I wiped my beta-1 vm
 * pitti brb
<slangasek> it's a different code path because of the lack of DRM drivers
<slangasek> I don't recall if you get text there currently
<slangasek> but you certainly don't get flicker-free
<Sweetshark> pitti: how does the 'flicker' look like? My oneiric machine is on nvidia closed source drivers and I havent noticed any flicker (maybe I just ignored it). Machine is on nvidia optimus.
<didrocks> testing reboot, brb
<pitti> Sweetshark: the plymouth graphical boot screen disappears, then you get a text screen, and then X with lightdm
<pitti> Sweetshark: usually X/lightdm should replace the plymouth screen right away
<Sweetshark> pitti: ah, ok. I cant remember having seen a text login screen on this machine before.
<pitti> Sweetshark: no, not login, just some boot messages
<didrocks> nothing better or worse for me
 * didrocks reports on the bug report
<pitti> didrocks: that's with free or proprietary driver?
<didrocks> pitti: proprietary driver
<pitti> didrocks: ah, good
<pitti> that's expected then
<didrocks> pitti: still a regression from lucid, we only got the low-resolution plymouth, but no text on it
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, with the change, I had few expectations :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: is this a libreoffice bug? seems to me to be unity only: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/844119
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 844119 in libreoffice "Hitting Alt-Tab does not display Libre Office in list of switchable open applications" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> Sweetshark: should be a bamf bug I would say, is it on the launcher?
<pitti> Sweetshark: worth testing with gnome shell or classic gnome, I think; but in general it sounds like a bug in the unity switcher, yes
<pitti> (or bamf)
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, bluetile at least handles it pretty fine.
<didrocks> the switcher is using bamf, hence my question about the Launcher, Sweetshark?
<OwaisL> Hey friends, I'm unable to run Skype since last updates on Oneiric. I keep getting this error. Anyone else with the same issue?
<OwaisL> Fatal: Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40703) with this library (version 0x40704)
<OwaisL> Sorry wrong channel :)
<mterry> pitti, thanks for updating gnome-control-center bzr for me.  Sorry
<pitti> mterry: no problem; good morning!
<pitti> mterry: thanks for fixing this bug so quickly!
<Sweetshark> didrocks: hmm, just tried to test it with my vanilla default config user, but logging in, I seem to get only a nautilus global menubar (no dash, etc.). When I click 'new tab' in the menu I get a tab bar covering the screen from left to right.
<pitti> Sweetshark: NB, you can use a guest session to have a guaranteed fresh profile
<didrocks> Sweetshark: seems unity is not started for you, do you have is it a real vanilla user?
<didrocks> yeah, guest session FTW :)
<Sweetshark> (the user and his home was freshly created from the gnomes users-admin
 * Sweetshark retries just to be sure.
<Sweetshark> hmm, maybe I had an old home for that user. Anyway: now I have a dash, but cant reproduce the issue: I can alt-tab just fine over LO writer.
<rickspencer3> pitti, FFE for flicker free boot?
<rickspencer3> is that before or after the greeter?
<didrocks> Sweetshark: I think it depens if you start libreoffice by the launcher or by a command line?
<Sweetshark> didrocks: works for me for both: starting as 'libreoffice --writer' from the commandline or starting directly from the dash
<didrocks> Sweetshark: hum, isn't the use case:
<didrocks> - start libreoffice
<didrocks> (you get the generic icon)
<didrocks> open "new writer documentation"
<didrocks> then, see you still have the generic icon IIRC
<didrocks> can be what puzzled the user?
<pitti> rickspencer3: before
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<dpm> pitti, the LP langpack exports have now been set to 9UTC instead of 22UTC -> https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule. I'll update the langpack-o-matic cron tab. Does 9UTC the next day of the export sound sensible to you? This will cater for full exports taking nearly 24h
<pitti> dpm: sure, that sounds fine
<Sweetshark> didrocks: ahh, found it: 1) open launcher 2) type 'libreoffice' (not writer, the generic startcenter) observed behaviour: not alt-tabable, no icon in dash, expected behaviour: icon in dash, alt-tabbable
<didrocks> Sweetshark: ok, bug in bamf though, can you check i there is no duplicate?
<dpm> pitti, ok, thanks, done now
<dobey> chrisccoulson: is the tb couchdb gui extension packaged yet?
<Sweetshark> didrocks: no guarantees ;) there are ~800 LO bugs. Ill take a look still.
<chrisccoulson> dobey, not yet. sorry, been busy doing a mandatory reinstall today
<didrocks> Sweetshark: I guess just check only on bamf for duplicate
<Sweetshark> didrocks: any objection against closing as invalid on libreoffice for now?
<dobey> chrisccoulson: ah ok. we need to change ubuntuone-control-panel to install it I think, as currently we just install the evolution bits. and we also mention Evolution in the text, so we have to fix tht today, for string freeze :-/
<didrocks> Sweetshark: agreed, it will maybe need a patch on libreoffice (we discussed that at the OOo time), but not for now anyway
<Sweetshark> didrocks: no dupes in bamf it seems
<didrocks> Sweetshark: ok, great :)
<didrocks> thanks for confirming!
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, you there?
<mvo> is there a way to start gvfsd (-http) in debug mode?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> hi rodrigo_. do you remember i talked a while ago about splitting evolution-couchdb?
<chrisccoulson> mind if i go ahead and do it? :)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, yes
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, yes, I remember, and no, I don't miund :)
<rodrigo_> mind
<chrisccoulson> ah, cool. thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, do we have any sort of convention for naming packages that provide eds backends?
<chrisccoulson> i was going to keep the evo plugin in evolution-couchdb, and have a new package for the backend
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, they all use evo, not e-d-s, like evo-exchange
<rodrigo_> I think they always provide both e-d-s and evo stuff
<rodrigo_> I can only think of evo-exchange, doesn't seem to be any other
<rodrigo_> so yes, maybe it makes sense to call them e-d-s/evo-couchdb
<rodrigo_> or evo-couchdb and evo-couchdb-backend
<cyphermox> rodrigo_: eex and evo-mapi ship both parts together
<didrocks> reboot testing, brb
<rodrigo_> cyphermox, yes, usually that's what we do, so yeah, no convention for e-d-s only packages
<cyphermox> right
<pitti> didrocks: is unity or nautilus responsible for painting the background?
<didrocks> pitti: nautilus
<pitti> ah, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: looks like it's not making use of the wallpaper cache any more?
<pitti> the cache is written, though
<pitti> anyway, not for now
<didrocks> pitti: oh really? It went upstream, but I saw some commits there
<didrocks> pitti: so maybe they broke it
<pitti> just comparing the amount of CPU for nautilus in oneiric (http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-oneiric-20110914-disable-indicator-session.png) with lucid (http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100305-1.png)
<pitti> didrocks: anyway, thanks for the info
<pitti> didrocks: oh, in lucid etc. it was gnome-settings-daemon, wasn't it?
<didrocks> pitti: more than possible, I saw some commit upstream, I'll try to have a look to fix it
<didrocks> pitti: both are using the same libray in libgnome
<didrocks> library*
<pitti> didrocks: no, I didn't meant to divert you from your stuff, I just wanted to konw which component needs to paint it
<didrocks> and it's this one I hacked on
<pitti> the cache file is there
<pitti> it could very well be something completely different now
<didrocks> it's creating the cache file when asking for a background
<ronoc> pitti, was there something up with i-session from your side ?
<didrocks> so I guess it's basically an issue with name mangling (that's the part which changed)
<didrocks> ronoc: see the bug # I pasted to you
<pitti> ronoc: yes, bug 850055, the most blatant offender (plus 13 seconds :) )
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 850055 in ubuntu-boot-speed "Starts aptd during startup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850055
<didrocks> ronoc: are you sure that you only look at the name on dbus to appear, doesn't it activate it?
<ronoc> didrocks, pitti its doesn't activate it
<ronoc> it just watches for the name
<pitti> ronoc: it does; if I chmod 0 /usr/lib/indicators3/6/libsession.so, it goes away
<pitti> ronoc: doesn't it need to ask aptdaemon whether your packages are up to date?
<pitti> that's the most likely thing it wants to know
<ronoc> pitti, right sorry it queries for updates using the apt interface
<ronoc> pitti, this was the way i was told to do it by mvo, if that is so slow that is apts issue
<ronoc> pitti, honestly that apt api needs alot of love
<pitti> well, aptdaemon is python, and apt just is slow because it has to read through megabytes over megabytes of package date
<dupondje> it is gnome-settings-daemon that writes to .profile ?
<pitti> dupondje: no, it's copied from /etc/skel/, and language-selector also touches it
<pitti> ronoc: so I guess the only sensible and easy thing here is to delay it for a minute or so; I guess disabling this is out of the question?
<ronoc> pitti, don't think so
<ronoc> pitti, you will need to get mpt to drop it from the spec
<mvo> ronoc: are you using the apt c++ interface for this?
<ronoc> mvo, no the dbus api
<mvo> ok
<pitti> the interface doesn't matter really; not using aptdaemon might cut the thing in half, but it's still taking more CPU than the whole desktop startup is supposed to take
<pitti> and it's certainly not a thing which needs to be there right at startup; delaying this for a minute or so should be fine?
<ronoc> pitti, i can do this sure
<ronoc> mvo we need to talk at orlando about that api
<didrocks> pitti: I confirm that the cache isn't used, sounds a good task for after unity release
 * didrocks blames vuntz as someone has to be blamed to touch that :-)
<pitti> didrocks: if you want to look at it, sure; but I don't want to push this to you; for now my task is just to write a summary about the regressions
<didrocks> pitti: I hope it will be easy enough to track it down and fix it. If I spend more than 2 hours, will be for later then
<pitti> didrocks: I'm filing a bug for now for reference
<didrocks> pitti: thanks! assign it to me please :)
<pitti> okay :)
<pitti> didrocks: libgnome or nautilus?
<mvo> ronoc: sure thing
<didrocks> pitti: libgnome
<didrocks> thanks!
<dupondje> export LANGUAGE="nl:zh_CN:en_AU:en"
<dupondje> great ... it seems completely foobar
<pitti> didrocks: bug 850104 FYI
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 850104 in ubuntu-boot-speed "[oneiric] does not use the wallpaper cache any more" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850104
<pitti> didrocks: presumably it's just a name mangling issue, as the cache file looks alright in eog
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I guess a monitor number thing or something like that
<didrocks> will dig
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, no stacking fix in the compiz upload? ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: unfortunately not, smspillaz is still fighting with this
<chrisccoulson> :(
<dupondje> No idea why Chinese is an option in language-selector, while its not installed ...
<didrocks> but we can upgrade compiz configuration
<didrocks> which is… amazing when you know the internals :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
 * didrocks broke a lot his box on testing this
<chrisccoulson> i guess i'll have to make do with metacity for a bit longer then ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I uploaded a metacity this morning just for you! :)
<chrisccoulson> but i would like to switch back to unity 3d at some point before the end of the cycle
<pitti> good night everyone, time for sports (and spent too much time on computer again anyway..)
<rodrigo_> bye pitti
<didrocks> have a good night pitti!
<m4n1sh> chrisccoulson: is there any xulrunner package in oneiric. In any PPA either?
<chrisccoulson> m4n1sh, no
<m4n1sh> any way of getting it?
<m4n1sh> I need to build something against xulrunner 1.9.2
<chrisccoulson> m4n1sh, sure. you can grab the upstream source and build it yourself
<chrisccoulson> but we're not supporting it at all anymore
<m4n1sh> I saw a packaging branch of xulrunner-1.9.2 for oneiric
<m4n1sh> tried building it
<m4n1sh> all patches failed to apply
<m4n1sh> chrisccoulson: so this means if I need to build anything against xulrunner-1.9.2 then I need to install natty?
<chrisccoulson> m4n1sh, it's up to you. like i said, we don't support it at all anymore
<rodrigo_> m4n1sh, or build the package branch you mention without the patches
<m4n1sh> rodrigo_: that too fails :(
<rodrigo_> then build the upstream source, as chrisccoulson suggests
<rodrigo_> but there's no need to install natty
<m4n1sh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689299/
<chrisccoulson> you'll need to figure that out yourself i'm afraid. i'm not spending any time on xulrunner anymore ;)
<m4n1sh> chrisccoulson: :)
<m4n1sh> rodrigo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/689299/ is what I get from building without patches
<rodrigo_> I'm afraid I can't help you, no idea sorry :(
<m4n1sh> hmm
<m4n1sh> and upstream doesnt have 1.9.2
<m4n1sh> it has only 1.9.1
<m4n1sh> :(
<chrisccoulson> oh, man. i've got to install erlang and couchdb on to my nice, new, quick laptop
<chrisccoulson> now to watch it grind to a halt already ;)
<rodrigo_> it won't be quick anymore then :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, yeah, i can already see the smoke coming out of the back of it
<rodrigo_> heh
<chrisccoulson> and the power consumption jumped from 12W to 12kW too ;)
<chrisccoulson> now to tidy up thunderbird-couchdb from a PoC to something a bit neater, before i upload it ;)
<rodrigo_> ok, enough computer for me also, later all
<philwire> hi, im trying to install a new d-link dge530T gigabit nic but neither eth0 or eth1 seems to use it.
<mpt> ronoc, what would I need to drop from what spec? (And why aren't you on holiday?:-)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, inbox-only seems to be working well here now :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll upload in a bit
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: excellent, can't wait to get it back tomorrow :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: are the notifications based on that as well or it's just the messaging menu?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: see you!
<ronoc> mpt, nevermind and I'm done after today, don't worry I'm still being paid :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, just the messaging menu and launcher
<mpt> ronoc, ah, the "Updates Available" wotsit
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ok :)
<ronoc> mpt, yeah it was slowing down start up be 13 secs !
<ronoc> so now like before it will only query after 60 secs
<mpt> If it was up to me, it wouldn't be in the menu, but anyway
 * mpt -> Ocelot
<ronoc> mpt, enough said :)
<njpatel> skaet, hey, you guys were tracking a unity crasher that we were tracking in another bug (they have slightly different crash points but very similar traces, it's an issue with sound menu), so I've duped your bug to our main one and added it to your tracking list, just so you know when we fix it
<njpatel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/809865 is the bug we are tracking
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 809865 in unity "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<njpatel> skaet, and this was the one you were tracking originally https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/804205
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 804205 in unity "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_trylock() (dup-of: 809865)" [High,Triaged]
<skaet> thanks njpatel :)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, thunderbird gets an error, which i'm assuming comes from further down the stack:
<chrisccoulson> "There was a problem opening the address book "Ubuntu One" - the message returned was: Cannot open book: Could not create DesktopcouchSession object"
<dobey> chrisccoulson: i saw a bug about that filed earlier today
<dobey> chrisccoulson: you got the same error in evolution?
<chrisccoulson> dobey, yeah, the same happens in evolution too
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i just get an empty contacts list, now, and evolution won't let me click "new" if i have "Ubuntu One" addressbook selected
<dobey> and whee, core dumps
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> brb, need to bath my daughter
<dupondje> Selecting language in gnome-control-center seems completely broken :(
<dupondje> rodrigo_: there?
<dupondje> mmm git.gnome.org hacked ?!
<TheMuso> dupondje: Got a link?
<dupondje> had a weird cert error
<dupondje> but gone now
<dupondje> weird things here :)
<dupondje> you cannot select a region with gnome-control-panel ? :s
<dupondje> its always nl_NL and no nl_BE it seems
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/850477
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 850477 in gnome-control-center "locale not using the correct region" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-15
<chrisccoulson> it's quiet in here tonight, where is everybody? ;)
<bryce_> heya chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi bryce_, how are you?
<bryce_> chrisccoulson, good!  RAOF and I are in chicago
<bryce_> just finished the X developer's conference today
<bryce_> chrisccoulson, and yourself?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too bad thanks. how was the conference?
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: We're around, just busy. :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<bryce_> chrisccoulson, it was good, although mostly just for being able to chat with people; the talks themselves tended to be on the esoteric side
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: How can one find out what gnome-settings-daemon runs in the reduced mode? I am trying to debug why orca doesn't start in the lightdm u nity greeter.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-greeter/trunk/view/head:/src/settings-daemon.vala
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: ok thanks.
<TheMuso> Ok, the a11y-settings plugin only deals with keys. I.e if org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications screen-reader-enabled/screen-keyboard-enabled are enabled, it enables org.gnome.desktop.interface toolkit-accessibility. I think its then up to gnome-session to actually launch the assistive technology that has ben activated. I need to dig further to be sure however.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: ^^ as above, I'll file a bug against unity-greeter.
<robert_ancell> ok
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> pitti: Seems someone is still having problems with python-pyatspi2 on upgrade from natty, bug 836798, their logs can be found at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi2-core/+bug/836798/+attachment/2399653/+files/dist-upgrade.zip. When you have a minute, mind seeing if you can see something else that I have missed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 836798 in at-spi2-core "natty to oneiric upgrade failed: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-pyatspi2'" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836798
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 836798 in at-spi2-core "natty to oneiric upgrade failed: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-pyatspi2'" [Critical,Triaged]
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks, yourself?
<pitti> bit tired still, but pretty ok
<pitti> dist-upgrade.zip, argh
<TheMuso> yeah I know.
<pitti> TheMuso: oh, there we go
<pitti> TheMuso: followed up in the bug
<TheMuso> ok thanks
<pitti> TheMuso: in short, libatk-adaptor still has a Conflicts: at-spi
<TheMuso> Oh right, missed that.
<pitti> that's the only thing I can stop
<pitti> "spot"
<pitti> TheMuso: do you know what the conflicts: is for?
<TheMuso> pitti: Actually yes, it is because the at-spi source package and at-spi2-atk share /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libatk-bridge.so
 * TheMuso double checks
<pitti> TheMuso: would at-spi work with at-spi2's libatk-bridge? (I suppose not)
<pitti> TheMuso: it would be worth testing if a Breaks: would fix the upgrade
<pitti> it's less strong than a Depends
<TheMuso> No
<pitti> TheMuso: and it's missing a Replaces: either way
<TheMuso> ok
<pitti> IIRC Replaces: tells apt that you really want to move to the new package, instead of holding back
<TheMuso> breaks is likely better.
<pitti> so a breaks: plus replaces: might do the trick
<TheMuso> yup on it thanks
<pitti> needs testing, of course, but it's a "more correct" change either way
<pitti> TheMuso: you can upload this now? then QA can test this again
<TheMuso> yep
<TheMuso> and the package already has a replaces.
<pitti> ah, it's further up, sorry
<TheMuso> np
<pitti> TheMuso: still a bit awkward, though, as at-spi still has reverse dependencies, so for people who have one of those installed the upgrade will break
<pitti> so it's definitively not enough then
<TheMuso> Yeah, I know
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'll be on holiday tomorrow, so for coordination: should I upload the lightdm package with the debconf fix and the privilege escalation fix applied, or do you want to do an upload today still anyway?
<robert_ancell> pitti, just upload the fix for now.  I'm trying to track down a race condition in unity-greeter
<pitti> ok
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, how are you?
<pitti> pretty well, thanks!
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, where's robert_ancell?
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> I noticed I have a text insertion cursor in my greeter this orning!
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> I just dist-upgraded and a lot of my bugs were fixed, I think
<rickspencer3> I can use the menus with the keyboard again
 * rickspencer3 clears out /var/crash and waits
<pitti> menu is still broken for me
<didrocks> good morning rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<rickspencer3> pitti, no F10?
<pitti> and no alt+letter
<rickspencer3> aah
<rickspencer3> it's nto fixed for me
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I see I got a new compiz, I guess you got in a fix for that rather popular crasher?
<rickspencer3> I saw it was Fix Committed yesterday
<didrocks> rickspencer3: the crashers are not in compiz but unity
<rickspencer3> didrocks, oh?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: the new compiz was "only" being able to upgrade your configuration (removing the old alt + tab) + setting an option to True
<rickspencer3> my .crash files were compiz
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, the process is called "compiz"
<rickspencer3> rats, so another day of crashing?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: as the plugin "unity" run in the compiz process
<rickspencer3> didrocks, understood
<didrocks> rickspencer3: the fix will be there as soon as I get some tarballs, I'm already chasing that all FFe/UIFe as been acked
<rickspencer3> yikes
<didrocks> pitti: so, last week UIFe for dash wasn't completed at 100%, I asked Mirco to open a new one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/844889
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 844889 in unity "UIFe: Dash - Shape and positioning of most of the elements in the Dash need adjustment (Part 2)" [Medium,In progress]
<didrocks> hum, dx team set that to "in progress", /me reverts
<didrocks> pitti: as well, I asked the dx team to make a FFe for that one: https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/unity-lens-music/musicstore/+merge/75398
<didrocks> (and 5 FFe for a release)
 * didrocks needs to track down the translation team now for an indicator-session string freeze exception
<pitti> hm, I think we need a bigger "STOP!" sign :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's about going to drive me crazy TBH :)
<didrocks> (drive… stop… hope you appreciate my efforts on the analogy :))
<pitti> (commented)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, let's not race into a tree at the last mile!
<didrocks> pitti: heh :-)
 * pitti goes to do some more GNOME updates
<rickspencer3> hi robert_ancell!
<rickspencer3> I have an insertion cursor in my greeter today!
<pitti> robert_ancell: lightdm uploaded, FYI
<rickspencer3> :)
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hello
<robert_ancell> always a bonus :)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, what toolkit does the greeter use?
<robert_ancell> GTK
<rickspencer3> cool
<rickspencer3> the greeter looks great
<rickspencer3> was it hard to style it the way you wanted?
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: and how's your new laptop?
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<pitti> pretty well, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> huh, upower thinks i have 2 batteries this morning :/
<chrisccoulson> well, it thinks one of them isn't present though
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> dpm: good morning!
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<didrocks> dpm: do you have time for a string freeze excepetion for indicator-session?
<didrocks> dpm: bug #850013
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 850013 in indicator-session "[UIFe]Says "Reboot Required" instead of "Restart to Complete Updates…"" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850013
<dpm> morning didrocks, sure, give me 2 minutes
<didrocks> dpm: you can even have 3! :-)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh, you have an hidden batterie? :-)
<dpm> :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i didn't yesterday, but my laptop seems to have developed one overnight according to the output of upower --dump ;)
<chrisccoulson> (and i have an empty battery displayed in the power indicator too)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: i want the same! :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> nice - "time to empty: 8.1 hours"
<chrisccoulson> :-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yay new laptop
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it's better than the 5 minutes battery life that i had on my old one ;)
<chrisccoulson> i managed to sit downstairs all evening without my charger, and it still had power left at 2am
<pitti> yeah, I get some 10 hours out of mine, too, it's really nice
<pitti> I don't even bother bringing the AC adapter to UDS days any more
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<didrocks> pitti: btw, it seems that finally, it still uses the cached wallpaper (I was puzzled yesterday because in the 2.x land, killing nautilus or gnome-settings-daemon forced them to redraw the background on startup, doesn't seem to be the case anymore)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, thanks! so it's something else
<didrocks> pitti: like, open the cache file with gimp, make a big cross on it, at next logout/login, you will see it
<pitti> didrocks: ok, thanks for checking!
<didrocks> no worry :)
 * didrocks just discovered again a new feature merged without FFe, urgh…
<pitti> didrocks: I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/11.10/BootSpeedAnalysis accordingly
<didrocks> pitti: great, thanks! that means there is another issue though :/
<pitti> yeah
<didrocks> pitti: you remember the nautilus at startup I mentionned two weeks ago?
<pitti> 0.5 to 5 s is pretty bad
<pitti> didrocks: I don't
<didrocks> pitti: like, there is a grey window appearing on the left, at the very beginning for 0.5s
<didrocks> (5 pixels width, almost the whole desktop height)
<pitti> hm, haven't seen or heard about this yet; is that happening regularly?
<didrocks> at every boot
<didrocks> you can kill nautilus
<didrocks> and let it respawn, you should see it
<didrocks> (try hiding the launcher first)
<pitti> $ killall nautilus
<pitti> $ nautilus
<pitti> no grey window, just the main window
<pitti> argh, I really want ctrl+alt+t back
<didrocks> you have a fast computer :)
<didrocks> pitti: you can have it back, in gnome-control-center now
<didrocks> keyboard/shortcuts/Launchers
<pitti> ah, empty desktop, no launcher, then I see it
<didrocks> "run a terminal"
<didrocks> ah :)
<didrocks> pitti: so, I xprop it
<didrocks> it's the nautilus desktop window
<didrocks> its height and width is the full screensize though
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> good morning rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<didrocks> pitti: didn't have time to get further, I tried to printf in most of init function of the nautilus desktop background class, and all is initiated before this window appears
<didrocks> I'm wondering if it's not a pane from classic nautilus hiding…
<didrocks> (classic as the file browser)
<didrocks> as upstream doesn't support "show files on desktop" anymore, I won't be surprised some changes broke something there
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, just to let you know I managed to get a lightdm release together by the end of the day.  Thanks for the 0.9.5 update though
<pitti> robert_ancell: ah, nice; thanks
 * pitti packages new indicator-session which delays aptd
<pitti> nice, that'll reduce boot time on the mini 10 by 13 s :)
<didrocks> pitti: oh, already done
<didrocks> pitti: just waiting on dpm for the string freeze exception :)
<pitti> didrocks: what changed now?
<pitti> didrocks: oh, you mean indicator-session?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah
<pitti> doesn't seem to be in the branch
<didrocks> pitti: bug #850013
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 850013 in indicator-session "[UIFe]Says "Reboot Required" instead of "Restart to Complete Updates…"" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850013
 * pitti deletes branch
<didrocks> pitti: it's mixed in the commit
<didrocks> look+                                        _("Restart to complete updates…"));
<pitti> right
<didrocks> -                                    _("Reboot Required"));
<didrocks> (but not at the same place)
<didrocks> just rebooting to test there is no surprise, brb :)
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: delaying aptd? :) yay! 13s ain't nothing to sneeze at! awesome
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: yes, it's the biggest chunk of the regressions, see wiki page
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: unfortunately the nautilus regression isn't as obvious as it seemed to be
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: i did...am _very_ happy to see that...
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: oh? well, neil said he is working on some unity/compiz/lens stuff...and that being 30s is obviously huge
<pitti> well, not 30, it's 8 for the lenses, and about +5 to +8 for compiz/unity
<didrocks> pitti: hum, the lenses starts on login?
<pitti> didrocks: no, but they start if you press the windows button
<pitti> and it takes about 8 seconds between pressing windows key and the dash actually appearing
<didrocks> pitti: indeed (it's because of me)
<pitti> because it's loading the world
<didrocks> right
<pitti> and I have a feeling that 6 out of these 8 seconds is reading the apt database
<didrocks> and the banshee one maybe
<pitti> this needs to happen async, and on demand (when you enable the app lens, I figure)
<didrocks> pitti: well, the home dash is looking for everyting everywhere
<pitti> no
<pitti> didrocks: you don't see uninstalled apps ther
<pitti> only in the apps place
<didrocks> indeed, the category are taken by xapian as well IIRC
<didrocks> so xapian should be up
<didrocks> but maybe not apt
<didrocks> kamstrup: any clue on that ? ^
<pitti> well, I haven't actually checked
<pitti> ah, it's not using apt, just xapian?
<pitti> I didn't look _what_ takes so long
<pitti> it was just a suspicion, as it shows available apps
<didrocks> it's using xapian for sure
<didrocks> and merging the xapian tree with the gnome-menu one
<didrocks> pitti: did setting Ctrl + alt + t worked for you?
<pitti> didrocks: yes
<kamstrup> didrocks, pitti: opening the S-C xapian index should be really fast. It's basically just mmap()ed afaik
<pitti> ok, then that's not it
<kamstrup> pitti, didrocks: the lenses don't use apt. It is pure xapian
<kamstrup> pitti: but the dash should not be waiting for the lenses to come up... at least it doesn't here
<kamstrup> If I open it very fast, I can see the lens icons are added async at the bottom
<pitti> kamstrup: well, whatever it is, it's spinning 8 seconds full CPU after pressing windows the first time, and then comes up
<pitti> and during that time it starts unity-applications-service (or -daemon?), which takes some 4 or 5 seconds of CPU alone
<kamstrup> pitti: wow... that's a lot!
<pitti> kamstrup: you can see the difference here:
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-oneiric-20110914-disable-indicator-session.png
<pitti> (no dash)
<kamstrup> pitti: I think that may be a regression... it used to be that it was very lazy loading
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-oneiric-20110914-disable-indicator-session_open-dash.png (open dash right after startup)
<pitti> kamstrup: the majority of CPU activity is in the compiz process, though (i. e. unity)
<chrisccoulson> i just looked at a bootchart on my new laptop
<kamstrup> pitti: ah, ok, I thought it was in u-l-a
<chrisccoulson> X seems to do nothing for 5 seconds here before the greeter appears :/
<chrisccoulson> but at least it's better than my old one ;)
<kamstrup> pitti: but yeah, starting compiz seems to be a major drag
<didrocks> pitti: for u-l-a is it a regression from natty?
<pitti> I don't know, I didn't do charts for natty
 * didrocks wonders if its not alt + F2 which does io at startup
<didrocks> hum no, pitti is on ssd IIRC, so shouldn't be the issue
<pitti> yes, the mini 10v has an SSD, and not a too bad one
<didrocks> I still should try to not do this io anyway…
<didrocks> agateau: hey, do you have some time today to debug a Qt issue which seems to be widespread?
<agateau> didrocks: what is all about?
 * agateau suspects it's the one he started tracking this morning
<didrocks> agateau: seems an issue when using the gtk widget style: bug #805303
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 805303 in qt4-x11 "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed with the default qt4 gui" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805303
<agateau> ah, no, not the one I expected
<didrocks> sorry for that :-)
<agateau> no problem :)
<didrocks> agateau: thanks! (I didn't found anything on the upstream bug tracker)
<didrocks> find*
<didrocks> agateau: FYI, on the french forum, some apps which has the issue: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=635911
<agateau> ok
<agateau> didrocks: I can't reproduce it :/
<didrocks> agateau: do you have the theme set to a gtk one?
<agateau> didrocks: I do
<agateau> didrocks: can you reproduce it?
<dpm> didrocks, sorry it took a while, but I've just +1'd the indicator-session string freeze break. Let me know if there is anything else I can do. Oh, and if next time whoever breaks the freeze could send an e-mail to the translators and docs list, that'd be great, as it will save me doing it :)
<didrocks> agateau: vlc ui doesn't start there, I didn't get the time to have a look, I'll try with on of the other application
<didrocks> dpm: I told them to send an email… three times
<dpm> didrocks, ok, so now it's four, as I reminded them on the bug too :)
<didrocks> dpm: but thanks for the ack, I'll upload now!
<dpm> hopefully the message comes across :)
<pitti> dpm: while you are at it, would you mind taking a look at bug 792636 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 792636 in gnome-control-center "[FFE] [UIFE] [Regression] Power section no longer allows configuration of "when the lid is closed" action in Oneiric" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792636
<dupondje> Will we rebase gnome-settings-deamon on the newest master before release?
<dpm> pitti, oh sorry, I meant to have a look at it yesterday, but got sidetracked, on it. I think it makes sense to provide the functionality again, so +1 on translations. Let me reply to the bug
<pitti> dpm: thanks
<dupondje> anyone ? :)
<pitti> dupondje: 2.91.92 should arrive on Monday, we'll do it then
<didrocks> pitti: post beta2, isn't it?
<pitti> no, this should be in for beta-2
<dupondje> ah great :) cause there is a bug I want fixed in it now, but fixed in gnome :)
<pitti> libraries today (unless there are trivial fixes), apps on Monday
<pitti> I discussed that with release team last Friday
<chrisccoulson> huh, i have to manually start pulseaudio here to get any sound (and for the sound indicator to work) :/
<pitti> Seb should be back on Monday, but some more help will be appreciated to update and test everything quickly
<ricotz> pitti, hello
<pitti> hey ricotz
<ricotz> pitti, it seems there will be no new gtk2 release in the near futurue so it might be worth to add this patch http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?h=gtk-2-24&id=e0f3b18c37f1d5e9e0b9c7745513566686c006b0
<pitti> ricotz: what does that do?
<ricotz> currently the filechooser dialog is a bit broken due this problem
<ricotz> try to save a webpage from i.e. firefox
<ricotz> and look at the filetype combobox
<pitti> oh, it's too narrow
<ricotz> this applies to all gtk2 apps using it
<pitti> is there a bug # for it already?
<pitti> (i. e. something which the changelog needs to close)
<ricotz> idno, have looked for one
<pitti> rodrigo_: ok for me to upload control-center, or do you want to do an upload today anyway?
<dupondje> GunnarHj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/838101 => So you mean its not longer possible to choose nl_BE, and it will always be nl_NL ?!
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 838101 in language-selector "Locale settings not saved" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dupondje> why the hell its possible to add n'Nederlands (BelgiÃe)' to the st then?
<ricotz> pitti, didnt found a related bug-report
<pitti> ricotz: ok, then we'll just upload it like that
<pitti> ricotz: will that fix the too narrow file type selector?
<ricotz> yes, it should
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, I'll just upload; there's plenty of version numbers, and the package is not that big
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, not sure if I'll upload anythiong today, depends on the bugs I fixed, so go ahead
<rodrigo_> s/I fixed/I fix :)
<pitti> ricotz: ok, building
 * pitti needs to run out for some errands, bbl
<ricotz> pitti, thanks
<agateau> didrocks: did you try some more to reproduce bug #805303?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 805303 in qt4-x11 "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed with the default qt4 gui" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805303
<agateau> didrocks: I am stuck
<didrocks> agateau: sorry, pingy time there
<didrocks> and paperwork, paperwork, paperwork…
<agateau> fun
<Sweetshark> pitti: what do you think about closing all 450 New/Incomplete/Confirmed/Triaged bugs with Wishlist/Low priority in OpenOffice.org packaging as WONTFIX and ask reporters to reopen it in LibreOffice if it still applies? This is only bugs on "OpenOffice.org (Ubuntu)" not OOo upstream bugs.
<Sweetshark> pitti: add 353 undecided bugs to that.
<didrocks> agateau: running calibre, I have the gtk_critical
<didrocks> agateau: but apart from the spam, it seems to work
<agateau> didrocks: yes, I suspect the gtk_critical messages are not the problem
<pitti> Sweetshark: sounds fine to me; there's little hope that these get triaged properly eventually anyway
<pitti> "bug bankrupcy"
<Sweetshark> pitti: hrhr
<didrocks> agateau: more than possible, indeed
<dupondje> What do we think about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/838101 ? I really think it should be possible to select for example nl_BE.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 838101 in language-selector "Locale settings not saved" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<didrocks> ok, rebooting to test unity-2d
<didrocks> pitti: sorry that I missed the other bug #
<pitti> didrocks: no problem :)
<pitti> ricotz: that patch doesn't fix the broken file type selector, at least not in firefox
<pitti> ricotz: I committed it to bzr anyway, but I won't upload it
<ricotz> pitti, the patch you added isnt the one i mentioned
<pitti> ricotz: oh, I guess /url grab fail
<pitti> ricotz: sorry, will update
<ricotz> pitti, np ;)
<ricotz> pitti, just to be sure http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?h=gtk-2-24&id=e0f3b18c37f1d5e9e0b9c7745513566686c006b0
<pitti> yep
<pitti> got it
<pitti> my "/url" command just cut at the &
<ricotz> ok
<pitti> ricotz: works fine, uploading
<ricotz> pitti, good :)
<njpatel> Pici, didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/828862
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 828862 in unity "[UIFe] Radiance panel icons are unreadable and ugly when panel goes transparent with Dash" [High,Confirmed]
<njpatel> fudge
<njpatel> pitti, ^
<pitti> yes, confirming
<didrocks> njpatel: have you sent an email to the documentation team?
<njpatel> didrocks, I subscribed them so far, about to send an email
 * didrocks adds the unity downstream task  meanwhile
<pitti> njpatel: updated
<pitti> didrocks: oh, I just did
<pitti> I re-used the light-themes one
<pitti> ok, mid-air collision
<didrocks> pitti: indeed, sorry about it :)
<pitti> not your fault :)
<njpatel> didrocks, sent
<njpatel> pitti, thanks
<didrocks> njpatel: thanks!
<njpatel> the change is all inside Unity, I believe
<didrocks> mvo: oh? you removed software-center-gtk3 binary?
 * didrocks rushes to change in unity-lens-applications
<mvo> didrocks: uh, should I ship a symlink?
 * mvo is actually away for lunch
<didrocks> mvo: that's ok, we'll have a release soon, I just spotted it reading the changelog :)
<didrocks> done :)
<pgraner> didrocks, just up dated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/846335 with a screen shot, I updated to the latest package and it still has the issue
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 846335 in unity-2d "[panel] graphics corruption in top line of pixels" [High,Fix released]
<didrocks> pgraner: indeed, seeing it, thanks for the feedback, retargetting and reopening for the unity-2d team
<didrocks> (depends on graphic card, it seems, I didn't get it while testing)
<dupondje> its not possible anymore with the gnome-control-center to select nl_BE instead of nl_NL ?!
<pitti> you want language-selector for that
<pitti> c-c only selects a language, not a country
<dupondje> pitti: in the c-c you can add 'Nederlands (Belgie)' but it gets removed after a restart of the c-c
<dupondje> in the language-selector, it seems country cannot be chosen ?
<dupondje> well it can be choosed in 'Country Settings' but that doesn't set the locale correctly it seems
<dupondje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689894/ => this is what it saved to .profile ...
<pitti> export LANG="nl_BE.UTF-8"
<pitti> that seems correct?
<dupondje> the LANG yes
<dupondje> rest not :(
<pitti> that also seems fine
<pitti> these categories are only language specific, not country
<dupondje> hmz ok
<dupondje> /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive was corrupt here :s it included chinese locale, while I did not install it
<dupondje> weird :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson, didrocks: FYI, I'll be on holidays tomorrow, and this afternoon I'll only be on IRC scarcely
<didrocks> pitti: ok, enjoy your long week-end then! :)
<davmor2> Morning guys I have an issue in oneiric in that the select a printer isn't detecting a printer connected to another machine on my network, works on natty and maverick just not oneiric,  is there anything I can do to debug it a little?
<dupondje> pitti: still a little remark. If I for example ssh to a remote server not having nl_NL installed, but only nl_BE locale installed, I get errors when running perl for example.
<dupondje> so still I think we should set LC_MESSAGES to nl_BE no?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, have a nice weekend then :)
<mvo> didrocks: thanks!
<chrisccoulson> hmm, zeritgeist-deamon seems to use tonnes of memory here
<pitti> dupondje: yeah, that's currently being discussed in https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/oneiric/accountsservice/unset-lcmess/+merge/73219
<pitti> dupondje: it shouldn't set all these variables in the first place
<smspillaz> pitti: how busy are you ?
<smspillaz> like, super busy, or OK to look at an ffe/uife
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<tkamppeter> I am trying to fix bug 842768. On normal print jobs a notification popps up telling that the printer is not connected. It is triggered by CUPS shouting a "connecting-to-device" state reason into the D-Bus, but I cannot find out which program picks up this. I have already uninstalled system-config-printer and the notification still appears.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 842768 in system-config-printer "Cups notifies "printer ' xxx ' may be not connected " although printer is OK and printing is OK too" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842768
<njpatel> pitti, with your comments on the panel bug, does that mean I still need the docs team to +1 or does that cover it? (sorry, I'm a bit confused)
<njpatel> pitti, as we have a few more UIFe's that have been waiting for some time and maybe you can take a look at them
<didrocks> njpatel: I would tell it covers it for your question #1
<didrocks> njpatel: so to sum up, we need: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/844889 -> documentation ack
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 844889 in unity "UIFe: Dash - Shape and positioning of most of the elements in the Dash need adjustment (Part 2)" [Medium,In progress]
<didrocks> and the release team ack on smspillaz's branch
<oier> could somebody please point me to good documentation for porting (python) apps to GTK3?
<dobey> oier: i wish i could :-/
<Sweetshark> pitti: https://pastebin.canonical.com/52832/ looking good for the build closing of ooo bugs?
<dobey> oier: gobject-introspection usage isn't particularly well documented
<afeder> can someone help me getting started with using 'edit-patch' plz?
<Sweetshark> s/build/bulk/
<oier> I mean a lot of apps have been ported to GTK3 recently, there has to be some reference somewhere
<afeder> i'n trying to patch against network-manager with edit-patch but can't figure out how to proceed (see last comment at https://code.launchpad.net/~anders-feder/network-manager-applet/bug-704123/+merge/74964 )
<afeder> i'm*
<dobey> just a test:
<dobey> bug #827465
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> ubot2: bug 827465
<dobey> interesting.
<Sweetshark> issue 827465
<dobey> Sweetshark: nah, it's because it is private. just wanted to see what ubot2 did comapred to what ubot4 was doing. apparently LP changed and broke the bots wrt private bugs. :-/
<Sweetshark> dobey: k
<tkamppeter> anyone can help me tracking down from which program a notification message comes?
<rodrigo_> anyone knows why we patch gnome-nettool to use tracepath instead of traceroute?
<pitti> njpatel: panel bug> it's approved, so please go ahead; we had enough similar cases in the past that I think I can speak for the doc team in that regard
<pitti> njpatel: for the others, can you please ask in #u-release? I'm pretty much off for a long weekend now (took a holiday)
<pitti> Sweetshark: "status won't fix" -> "status wontfix" I think
<pitti> Sweetshark: "also affects OO.o/LibO" is confusing, as OO.o is the very thing that is obsolete here; I'd just ask for filing a new bug with apport-bug if I were you, so that you get package versions etc.
<njpatel> pitti, okay, will do. Have a good break :D
<Sweetshark> pitti: hmm ok.
<Sweetshark> pitti: any idea why the email interface ignores the comment?
<pitti> Sweetshark: no idea, no; it usually works for me; but for the command to succeed you need to gpg sign
<pitti> anyway, see you on Monday!
<dobey> chrisccoulson: ping. is the tb extension packaged?
<rodrigo_> hey dobey
<dobey> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> dobey, couchdb still doesn't work
<dobey> ?
<rodrigo_> dobey, desktopcouch does though
<rodrigo_> but couchdb gets stuck on any requests, never answers back
<rodrigo_> is the fixed couchdb in the archive now?
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> the couchdb with the patch jgruber cherry picked from svn is, yes
<dobey> 1.0.1-0ubuntu17
<rodrigo_> ok, that's the one I have
<dobey> rodrigo_: hmm. i don't know.
<rodrigo_> dobey, trying to debug, but "debugging" and "couchdb" seem to be antagonic terms :-)
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> rodrigo_: i have empty databases afaik, and with sync not working right for me, i can't add them on the web site and then poke local couchdb after a sync
<rodrigo_> dobey, I am debugging the connection bewteen evo-couchdb and couchdb, and I never get an answer
<rodrigo_> not even a timeout, or error or something
<dobey> well it's a tcp connection to HTTP, so you should get a timeout at least, even if it takes 10 minutes to get it
<rodrigo_> riught, replication doesn't work neither here
<rodrigo_> last entry in the log is from April
<rodrigo_> dobey, yes, that's what I thought
<dobey> oh i do have a couple records
<rodrigo_> dobey, can you run e-addressbook-factory with COUCHDB_DEBUG_MESSAGES=1 and see what it outputs?
<dobey> rodrigo_: couchdb is working ok here, using desktopcouch in python
<tkamppeter> Anyone can help me wit an indicator notification issue?
<dobey> rodrigo_: i seem to have 2 notes in my db
<rodrigo_> dobey, and evolution doesn't work for you?
<dobey> rodrigo_: and i just printed the content of one of them
<dobey> rodrigo_: evolution doesn't work properly no. i just get an empty contacts list and can't seem to add a new contact
<dobey> rodrigo_: i think evolution 3.x is seriously broken
<dobey> rodrigo_: even in my local address book where i seem to have 153 contacts, it only ever renders the first page of the view
<rodrigo_> dobey, hmm, I see that also, right
<dobey> rodrigo_: i just dragged a contact to 'Ubuntu One' and nothing happened :-/
<dobey> rodrigo_: and if i try to delete the 'Ubuntu One' address book from evolution, it just says it couldn't do it, without any real reason why
<dobey> rodrigo_: e-addressbook-factory isn't printing anything useful; i just tried to add a contact from the nautilus share dialog too, and no changes
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> rodrigo_: i think maybe this is an e-d-s issue perhaps
<rodrigo_> dobey, yes, evo-couchdb worked great with the system-wide couchdb, so something's broken indeed
<rodrigo_> and couchdb seems to work, at least the web UI works for me
<dobey> rodrigo_: yeah, the desktopcouch python API works for me
<dobey> rodrigo_: so seems like maybe something in e-d-s or evolution-couchdb or couchdb-glib unfortunately :-/
<dobey> rodrigo_: and in thunderbird i'm getting the "cannot open ubuntu one" message
<rodrigo_> dobey, test programs in couchdb-glib work ok, so seems e-d-s
<rodrigo_> and evo-couchdb used to work a couple weeks ago with system instance perfectly
<rodrigo_> so something's broken in e-d-s
<dobey> does it fail now with system couchdb for you?
<dobey> rodrigo_: i guess something changed in e-d-s 3.x that evolution-couchdb needs to deal with.
<jcastro> dobey: so hey, is that launch-time bug going to get any better? Or is that basically the best you can do?
<rodrigo_> dobey, yes
<rodrigo_> dobey, afaik not, and I've been using 3.1.x on my tests with the system couch
<rodrigo_> so it's something on the last update
<dobey> jcastro: not until 12.04; that's basicaly the best we can do for oneiric
<jcastro> dobey: ok, can you leave that on the bug report? I guess we can resolve it for now so it's not on the release team death list?
<dobey> jcastro: what other *startup* issue is there?
<jcastro> startup is still way slower than before, but you said that's not your fault right?
<dobey> jcastro: it seems to take the same amount of time to start up now, for me, regardless of whether the u1ms extension is installed or not
<dobey> jcastro: also, i highly recommend this place: http://www.laspadashoagies.com/locations.php
<dobey> must get lunch now...
<rodrigo_> what do people have installed for flash stuff on the browser?
<rodrigo_> I installed gnash, but some pages don't play anything
<rodrigo_> and flashplugin-installer is broken right now
<rodrigo_> can't install it, that is
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, did you look anymore at this issue with the wallpaper shifting on startup?
<chrisccoulson> 000:<:021e: 48: Request(1): CreateWindow depth=0x18 window=0x02000095 parent=0x02000004 x=5 y=0 width=3120 height=1050 border-width=0 class=InputOutput(0x0001) visual=0x00000021 value-list={background-pixel=0x00000000 border-pixel=0x00000000 bit-gravity=NorthWest(0x01) colormap=0x00000020}
<chrisccoulson> looks suspicious to me ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I really didn't get the time to look at it more
<didrocks> it's your wallpaper screensize?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - 3120 x 1050 is my display geometry
<chrisccoulson> but x=5 looks wrong ;)
<didrocks> indeed
<chrisccoulson> now to figure out where that comes from
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I shift the icons subwindow a little bit if unity is there
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: but more than 5 (the value is hardcoded)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't think it's related to that
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: and I try without any of our patches
<didrocks> doesn't seem to be our fault :)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should break on XCreateWindow ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, that's a wise idea :)
<GunnarHj> didrocks: Hi Didier, any chance that you can sponsor another language-selector MP (before 21 UTC)? https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/language-selector/fontconfig/+merge/75045
<didrocks> GunnarHj: sorry not today, it's unity/compiz release last run before beta2 freeze
<didrocks> GunnarHj: maybe you can find people (patch pilot?) on #ubuntu-devel or anyone else here?
<tkamppeter> Can someone upload gnome-settings-daemon before beta2 freeze? I have done a fix on it, bug 842768.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 842768 in gnome-settings-daemon "Cups notifies "printer ' xxx ' may be not connected " although printer is OK and printing is OK too" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842768
<dobey> jcastro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuSker-rLrM
<GunnarHj> didrocks: Ok. Already tried patch pilots, but they don't seem to be present. I'll give it one more shot here...
<GunnarHj> cjwatson: Hi Colin, do you possibly have time to sponsor a language-selector MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/language-selector/fontconfig/+merge/75045
<GunnarHj> (if somebody else who sees this has an opportunity to jump in, please let me know)
<cjwatson> GunnarHj: really not, sorry
<cjwatson> 2h before beta freeze and I have two branches to prepare for somebody else to review in time to be uploaded for that
<GunnarHj> cjwatson: Ok. Guess it will have to wait, then. No disaster.
<dobey> oh crap, beta freeze is today, not tuesday? :(
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: ping?
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, no robert yet?
<chrisccoulson> the latest lightdm breaks all policykit authorizations :(
<james_w> not setting up  consolekit session correctly?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/lightdm/+bug/851055/comments/8
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 851055 in lightdm "[Oneiric] 'Not Authorized' error given when mounting device" [Critical,Triaged]
<jcastro> hey chrisccoulson, is a new webkit keeping new epiphany out of oneiric?
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, yeah, i think so
<chrisccoulson> i don't follow that so much though
<jcastro> ah bummer
<Sweetshark> !seen jasoncwarner_
<ubot2> I have no seen command
 * Sweetshark hands ubot2 a cookie.
<cyphermox> Sweetshark: I last saw jasoncwarner_ yesterday, about this time; maybe he's about to be reachable.
<Sweetshark> cyphermox: thx
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: monsters in your bed?
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, how come?
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: I just thought: "chris is logging of like any sensible european would do by now ;)"
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> just trying to figure out what lightdm is doing wrong with PAM
<chrisccoulson> i think i've figured it out now though
<chrisccoulson> brb
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Thanks for letting the channel know about lightdm issues, I'll hold off updating for the time being.
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso, yeah, it breaks pretty much everything, including audio
<TheMuso> Yep, I kinda need that. :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll just upload a fix if robert doesn't appear in the next 20 minutes or so
<pgraner> Has anyone seen the Panel with the Nautilus menu and nothing else after updating tonight? 3d session is totally useless
<chrisccoulson> pgraner, i haven't seen that, but it sounds like the unity plugin is perhaps disabled
<pgraner> chrisccoulson, how do I check to see?
<chrisccoulson> pgraner, do you have ccsm installed?
<pgraner> chrisccoulson, yep, however I'm in 2d right now
 * pgraner wonders if that matters?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if that works from the 2d session
<chrisccoulson> i guess there's no reason why it shouldn't
<pgraner> chrisccoulson, so in the 2d session it is checked
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<chrisccoulson> might be a question for didrocks ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, he's sleeping now
<TheMuso> I am pretty sure ccsm works regardless of whether compiz is running.
<chrisccoulson> i don't use the 3d session atm either
<pgraner> chrisccoulson, yea, I was afraid of that
<chrisccoulson> hah, it's robert_ancell
<chrisccoulson> cornered!
<pgraner> chrisccoulson, I saw this behavior once before earlier in the cycle
<robert_ancell> it's a lie.  I'm actually someone else entirely
<chrisccoulson> heh
<TheMuso> lol
<pgraner> chrisccoulson, I was afraid the bug might be back
<htorque> pgraner: have you tried unity --reset? this should reset the compiz settings to unity's defaults and start unity (but i'm not sure what this will do to your 2d session)
<chrisccoulson> pgraner, yeah, it seems a bit fragile :/
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, it seems you broke the world with lightdm ;)
<robert_ancell> oh awesome
<pgraner> htorque, I'll try it, brb
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, bug 851055
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851055 in lightdm "[Oneiric] 'Not Authorized' error given when mounting device" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851055
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, setting PAM_TTY to the console device path causes pam-ck-connector to create an additional CK session ;)
<chrisccoulson> (breaking policykit)
<robert_ancell> nice
<chrisccoulson> :)
<pgraner> htorque, will that did it but I lost all my previous settings... like ctl-alt-t for a new term :(
 * pgraner wonders what this isn't default anymore
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, what do you recommend? do we remove that change or is there a fix to what it should be set to?
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, it seems that gdm sets PAM_TTY to the X display name, so we should probably do the same
<htorque> pgraner: sorry for that :(
<chrisccoulson> i didn't test that yet though, but that looks like it would stop pam-ck-connector from creating the extra session
<pgraner> htorque, no worries, no I can get back to filing bugs :)
<robert_ancell> chriswell, that's logical...
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, that's logical...
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> that's what i thought when i looked at it too ;)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, ok, building a new version now...
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, do you understand the urgency thing on debian/changelog?  Should I set it to more than the default of low?
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, i don't think it has any effect in ubuntu
<robert_ancell> yeah, that's what I figured
<robert_ancell> ok, rebooting
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, ok, that seems to fix it.  Are you amd64?  Could you confirm the fix?
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, yeah, i'm on amd64
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, actually it's probably faster to build from the branch.  I've just pushed the update
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll do that
<chrisccoulson> ok, brb
<chrisccoulson> yay \o/ - "Sep 16 00:50:05 farnsworth lightdm: pam_ck_connector(lightdm:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0"
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, yeah, that fixes it :)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, what log is that?
<robert_ancell> nice
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, auth.log, but i added "debug" in /etc/pam.d/common-session
<chrisccoulson> (for pam_ck_connector.so)
<robert_ancell> ok, uploaded new version.  Is Oneiric still open for uploads?
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, it's frozen now, but i'll see if anyone in #ubuntu-release can approve it
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, thanks for debugging this one
<chrisccoulson> no problem, it was good to look at something else for a change :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-16
<jasoncwarner_> hey robert_ancell did you see andy's comment about the white flicker in LightDM in the latest FFB email thread? Curious if others are seeing that. You hear anything?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, my flicker has returned...
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: :( ah, ok...is it related to the debugging you and I were doing a few days ago? that is when I saw it
<robert_ancell> RAOF, bryceh, perhaps you can help me with this..  When lightdm starts, there is a chance of the background colour being drawn when the window is show if the draw routine doesn't execute fast enough.  Is there a safe way of ensuring the first frame is drawn in time?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, so, anything that slows the system down can trigger this
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: ah, ok...so it might (or seemingly) be related to the lag I am seeing?
<robert_ancell> yes
<robert_ancell> I'm hoping there's some X magic that can make this work properly.  But the real answer might be "wayland" :)
<robert_ancell> the difficultly is it's a big window, with a number of elements and it's being drawn when the system is under load
<robert_ancell> and none of the content looks like the default background color so it's really obvious
<chrisccoulson> hi jasoncwarner_
<jasoncwarner_> hey chrisccoulson , how is the new laptop
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, fast :)
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: instead of white flicker, can we make it a purple flicker ;) so it looks like grub (talk about a bandaid!)?
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell, bryceh RAOF obviously fixing the lag would work much better if we can figure it out... !
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, it's a last second option, but I'd like to fix it properly if we can
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: ageed...totally
<smspilla|z> jasoncwarner_: compiz tarballs with the stacking fix will be in a ppa today
<smspilla|z> but I'm off today
<smspilla|z> toodleloo!
<smspilla|z> robert_ancell: protip, set the backing_pixel to (thepurplecolor)
<smspilla|z> when you create the window
<smspilla|z> I think you can do that with get
<smspilla|z> you can do it with X at least
<robert_ancell> smspilla|z, yeah, but I *really* dont want X to draw the first window until I have the frame ready
<smspilla|z> robert_ancell: the next option is compositing I suppose
<smspilla|z> do XCompositeRedirectSubwindows with CompositeRedirectManual
<smspilla|z> create your window but don't draw it on-screen till you know its read
<smspilla|z> (use XCompositeNameWindowPixmap to get a pixmap for the offscreen window and you can draw it on screen fairly easily using cairo)
<smspilla|z> stackinspector is a good example of that
<smspilla|z> ok
<smspilla|z> bye!
<mdeslaur> jasoncwarner_: I'm curious...where is FFB being discussed?
<mdeslaur> is there a list for it?
<tremolux> pitti: hello! I just wanted to let you know that I've prepared the tzdata updates for 2011j, bug 802778
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 802778 in tzdata "tzdata 2011j-1 available" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802778
<tremolux> pitti: and thanks!!
<didrocks> good morning
<rickspencer3> good morning didrocks
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, hey, am I ok to upgrade this morning?
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> I saw something about a bug that you fixed
<rickspencer3> didrocks, fwiw, I don't think compiz/unity crashed once for me yesterday
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yes, it's all updated
<rickspencer3> thanks robert_ancell
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, it's looking sweeeet
<didrocks> rickspencer3: ah, nice to know! I got unity crashes with the new music lens using ubuntuone (but it's only in the desktop team ppa). We'll debug it today, was too late yesterday
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> music lens is quite the problem, I guess
<rickspencer3> I see more new compiz stuff
 * rickspencer3 crosses fingers
<didrocks> rickspencer3: the compiz stuff coming isn't dangerous
<didrocks> rickspencer3: new ws switcher settings, with what's needed to upgrade them
<rickspencer3> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> the music lens is in a ppa anyway, won't be for beta2 and it only crashes when trying to show data from u1
<didrocks> (and only for french apparently ;))
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> didrocks, isn't beta 2 next week?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: indeed, but the freeze was yesterday evening
<rickspencer3> seems like it might be worth it for Dx to try to fix the music lens and get it in for beta 2
<didrocks> rickspencer3: the production server side will be only ready on Tuesday… Not sure it's wise for us to push it before the server is ready
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> does anyone know why aptd takes up 100% of one of my cores each start up?
<glatzor> rickspencer3, how long does this high load phase take?
<rickspencer3> glatzor, seems a couple of minutes
<rickspencer3> I haven't timed it
<rickspencer3> I usually just go to a vt and renice it
<glatzor> rickspencer3, that is far too long indeed
<htorque> robert_ancell: hi! before filing a bug report: what's supposed to happen when i log out a second user?
<htorque> robert_ancell: right now this sends me to the unity-greeter (on tty8) with the first user selected (and marked as logged in), but it doesn't accept my password.
<htorque> robert_ancell: however, if i switch to tty7, i'm presented with the unlock screen for the first user and can log in just fine.
<robert_ancell> htorque, it should return you to the greeter and entering the password for the first user should return you to the first session
<htorque> robert_ancell: could this be connected to the auth issue from yesterday (i haven't updated yet)?
<robert_ancell> htorque, the lightdm.log will be the most useful one as it will say what PAM said after you provided your password
<robert_ancell> htorque, it shouldn't be related
<glatzor> rickspencer3, could you add the -d parameter to the Exec statment in /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.debian.apt.service and append the syslog output of aptd to a bug report?
<htorque> robert_ancell: ok, thanks. will reboot to get fresh logs and file a bug report.
<robert_ancell> htorque, thanks
<rickspencer3> glatzor, sure, logging another bug right now, but I'll do that next
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, htorque I think I just logged a related bug: bug #851612
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851612 in lightdm "Logging out from a FUSA session does not reliably return to VT7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851612
<rickspencer3> glatzor, of course, aptd was perfectly well behaved this time
<robert_ancell> does anyone know if vt switches are logged by the kernel?  I'd like to check the requests are getting there from lightdm and nothing else is overriding it
<chrisccoulson_> hi didrocks
<chrisccoulson_> shouldn't we be tracking bug 805087 in oneiric?
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson_, how are you?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 805087 in unity "Dash and launcher appear underneath windows" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805087
<chrisccoulson_> seems pretty serious to me ;)
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, i'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson_> how are you?
<rodrigo_> morning
<chrisccoulson> hi rodrigo_
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: still the stacking issue, sam apparently just got a fix yesterday, but it needs testing
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: and he rolled the wrong tarballs
<didrocks> so not sure where the fix is, he's off today
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: we'll certainly push on Monday the fix in a ppa, and you can be a goog guinea pig
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: see the "didrocks-oneiric-list"
<didrocks> tag
<didrocks> It means I track it :p
<chrisccoulson> ah :)
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, were you still looking at bug 832603 btw, or do you want me to?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 832603 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832603
<rodrigo_> hi chrisccoulson, didrocks
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, hmm, no
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, it disappeared from my list as it's assigned to you
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, assign it back to me if you want
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, ah, ok. i can still look at it if you don't have time
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, I have time, so assign it back if you want
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, can i assign you all my bugs?
<chrisccoulson> j/k ;)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, no, only this one :)
<tjaalton> didrocks: I'm a good guinea pig too, have had that bug for a loong time
<didrocks> tjaalton: ok, it will be in the ubuntu-desktop ppa by Monday I hope :)
<tjaalton> didrocks: thanks
 * didrocks weirdly doesn't have a lot of stacking issue, compared to last cycle
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, yeah, that's the reason i've been using unity-2d for most ot the cycle
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: seems firefox is making that worse, a lot
<chrisccoulson> heh
<didrocks> maybe that's why I don't get it
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: not a joke! that's what sam told me :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, it's strange that i've never had a stacking issue in mutter or metacity ;)
<rodrigo_> talking about firefox, chrisccoulson what package do you have installed for flash plugin?
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, i don't have the flash plugin installed at all atm
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: that's my answer for the past year as well :)
<chrisccoulson> fresh install ;)
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: right, like didrocks said firefox seems to trigger it here. full-screening windows may also un-trigger it
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: "it's because of the compositing (but metacity has compositing enabled now)"
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, oh, because of it being broken in oneiric?
<didrocks> oh well, let's just hope it fixes :)
<rodrigo_> flashplugin-installer that is
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, i'm using metacity + compositing without issues too, and i don't get it in gnome-shell either :/
<rodrigo_> I've installed gnash and it doesn't work well on some pages
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, what's wrong with flashplugin-installer?
<chrisccoulson> i try to put off installing flash for as long as insanely possible ;)
<rodrigo_> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<rodrigo_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rodrigo_>  flashplugin-installer : Depends: flashplugin-downloader but it is not installable
<rodrigo_>                          Depends: nspluginwrapper but it is not going to be installed
<rodrigo_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, oh, you need to enable ,multiarch ;)
<chrisccoulson> do you not read mailing lists? :P
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, only sometimes :)
<rodrigo_> so what do I need to enable?
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, 1 second, i'll try and find the mail
<rodrigo_> ok thanks
<mvo> rodrigo_: echo "foreign-architecture i386" > /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<mvo> and then apt-get update
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/000886.html
<rodrigo_> i386 even if I'm using 64bit?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, what mvo said ;)
<rodrigo_> ok
<tjaalton> hmm so if sam pushed a fix for compiz I'll just test it right away
<mvo> (the rleease upgrader will do that automatically btw ;)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: you should subscribe to ubuntu-devel-announce
<rodrigo_> yeah, I'm not on that list afaics
<didrocks> tjaalton: we don't really know where the fix is and he rolled wrong tarballs apparently (he's off today)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: you should, really low traffic (3/4 emails a month as an average?)
<tjaalton> didrocks: i mean if it's in bzr "somewhere"
<didrocks> tjaalton: it's a merge of multiple branches AFAIK, hence the "no definite answer" :)
<tjaalton> ahah, ok :)
<tjaalton> I'll sit tight and wait then
<didrocks> I would have pushed it otherwise ;)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, ok
<tjaalton> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: btw, any chance playing with nautilus?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, i was looking at it last night, but ended up having to sleep when i felt like my head was going to explode ;)
<chrisccoulson> and i ended up dropping it to investigate bug 851055 too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851055 in lightdm "[Oneiric] 'Not Authorized' error given when mounting device" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851055
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: come on, head exploding just for a tiny tiny 5 px width window?  :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<didrocks> yeah, bug 851055 seems to have made a "strike" on the french forum
<didrocks> (as in bowling, not the french strike :))
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it broke basically everything (software-center, update-manager, audio, restart/shutdown etc) ;)
<chrisccoulson> everything using policykit or relying on device ACL's ;)
<mvo> weeh
<rodrigo_> need to reboot
<chrisccoulson> i'm not the only one who thinks that the icons in the dash are broken am i?
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe that's the design :/
<chrisccoulson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/851259/+attachment/2409198/+files/Ghost.png
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 851259 in unity "Icon ghosting/colour bleed in dash (dup-of: 838925)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 838925 in ayatana-design "Dash - reflections should be fixed on the centre of the viewport, *NOT* the centre of the entire page including occluded areas" [High,Fix committed]
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it's by design
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: so, the story is:
<didrocks> - the dash is a glass
<chrisccoulson> the icons look absolutely terrible in my screenshot :(
<didrocks> - what is under the dash (the windows) are blurred by the glass (it's an opaque one)
<didrocks> - the icons above the dash are reflected by the glass
<didrocks> then, for anything more, talk to JohnLea :)
<chrisccoulson> right, he already closed my bug though ;)
<didrocks> talk again? :-)
<didrocks> I find the ones at the bottom are really away from the original icon
<chrisccoulson> i get a headache just looking at the dash. it looks how i would expect it to look after having a few beers
<chrisccoulson> double vision ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: so, even no need to drink!
<didrocks> see*
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> unity is definitively for you :)
<chrisccoulson> when the stacking issues are fixed ;)
<chrisccoulson> in the meantime, i think i will continue to drink actual beer :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: come on! the stacking issue enables you to not have any headache!
<didrocks> it hides the dash :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> I think you really need better arguments :p
<tjaalton> and steals the input -> hilarity
 * didrocks stops kidding :-)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, :)
<rodrigo_> hmm, now no flash plugin shows in about:plugins in firefox
<rodrigo_> I guess it doesn't find the 32bit plugin?
<rodrigo_> chromium does find it
<tjaalton> hmm, wonder when the fix for bug 807950 enters oneiric, if it's already fixed upstream
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807950 in zeitgeist "zeitgeist-daemon crashed with LookupError in remove_from_connection(): <_zeitgeist.engine.remote.RemoteInterface at /org/gnome/zeitgeist/log/activity at 0xb74ee2cc> is not exported at a location matching (None,None)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807950
<seif> tjaalton, , we did not release it yet
<seif> its fixed in trunk
<Tommeh> Ack
<Tommeh> Gnome3 PPA reverted to baby fonts *again*
<Tommeh> What's the default font/size meant to be?
<tjaalton> seif: two weeks ago?
<seif> tjaalton, we fixed it
<seif> but we did not release it yet
<tjaalton> right, but that commit should be pushed to oneiric
<seif> tjaalton, i will look into getting a release done this weekend
<tjaalton> seif: ok, thanks
<rodrigo_> everytime there is a unity release, I get lots of spam from a spammer called didrocks :)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: oh really? sorry about it! :-)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, no problem, I'm used to it :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, that's your unify script, right?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: right, it opens/assign/close/retarget all the needed tasks :)
<rodrigo_> ok, so I won't add you to the list of spammers then :)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: heh :-)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, so i confirmed now that the nautilus issue is the grab handle separating 2 panes (the desktop icon view is in a GtkPaned container)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ahah! I wasn't *that* wrong then :-)
<chrisccoulson> :-)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: is there a way from the master icon view class to know that we are in desktop and so, hiding it?
<chrisccoulson> it is GtkPaned which creates the offset GdkWindow, and the offset is the width of the grab handle
<chrisccoulson> i'm just looking at a way to fix it now ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I had to reparent my oneconf view in software-center to hide the Pane…
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, could even be a gtk bug. perhaps gtk shouldn't draw the handle if there is no first child (which is the case for the desktop window, as the sidebar isn't created)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, it's drawing the handler, that's what I saw in oneconf
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, from the docs - "No separator is drawn if one of the children is missing"
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm pretty sure that's a gtk bug
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and write a small test case for that
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: indeed :)
<chrisccoulson> and then send it upstream
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: good work!
<rodrigo_> ugh, monitor-lost-signal bug again, twice in a row
<rodrigo_> iirc, it might have been caused by overheating, so switching to my laptop for a bit
<Shred00> why is libproxy not being updated to the currently maintained (i.e. by upstream) release?
<Shred00> the release that's in Oneiric is plain and simply broken.
<Laney> oh man, c# bindings
<Laney> Shred00: can you explain in a bug why the current version is non-functional? We're quite close to release so it's difficult to squeeze new versions of libraries in but it may be doable in the case of important bugs.
<Laney> all I can see are comments saying it is broken but not why
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh, it's difficult for me to get it to happen in a test case, as everything draws so quickly. i shall just write a gtk patch and be done with it ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: take a slower machine then! :-)
<Shred00> it crashes any application that links to it when there is a PAC proxy configuration
<Shred00> Laney: it crashes any application that links to it when there is a PAC proxy configuration
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, if you found the difference in gtk where it does the unwanted effect, sure :)
<chrisccoulson> i reckon this will do it - http://paste.ubuntu.com/690735/
<chrisccoulson> just need to rebuild and test :)
<Shred00> Laney: i.e. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libproxy/+bug/660455 and for upstream reference http://code.google.com/p/libproxy/issues/detail?id=153&can=1&q=segfault wherein the completely admit that they don't maintain 0.3 any more.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 660455 in libproxy "clock-applet continually crashing" [Medium,Triaged]
<cyphermox> good morning!
<cyphermox> pitti: could you please review https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/849994 ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 849994 in network-manager "FFE: add NetworkManager DUID support" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, pitti isn't around today
<cyphermox> d´ oh
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, fixed \o/
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, need to remember my bugzilla password now ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you rock so much!
<mterry> victorp, if my machine froze up in the middle of a "System Testing" run, what's the best thing to do now?
<victorp> restart
<victorp> if you then restart the test it will just continue from when it left
<victorp> mterry, what test were you running?
<mterry> victorp, ok.  I had just clicked "next" after the "how much memory" question
<victorp> ah, it run a memory stress test after that
<victorp> I guess your computer wasnt too happy with that
<chrisccoulson> hmm, i might take a look at this metacity crasher now
<victorp> mterry, if we get similar reports from other people we can always remove that test
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=659241
<ubot2> Gnome bug 659241 in gtk "GtkPaned initially allocates space for separator, even if there is only one child" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it ook more time for you to find your password than getting the fix? :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: the patch looks good, can you stage it in the gtk branch?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, sure, i'll do that shortly
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: the metacity crash, you mean bug #797078 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 797078 in metacity "metacity crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797078
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, was going to take a look at that if nobody else is already
<didrocks> I was about to jump on it, but I won't remove you this pleasure to work on non xul-related stuff :)
<mterry> victorp, froze me again.  Is it possible to submit what I have without finishing?
<mterry> victorp, or skip that test?
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<roadmr> hello!
<victorp> roadmr,  mterry is getting a system freeze when the automated memory test run, can he skip that test somehow?
<roadmr> mterry: how are you running checkbox? can you deselect it on the initial test selection screen?
<mterry> victorp, (FYI also, one of the sound tests refers to "Sound Preferences" in the sound indicator -- but in Oneiric that's "Sound Settings...")
<mterry> roadmr, I don't remember an initial test screen.  Also, at this point, I'm in the middle, so if I resume the test, I don't believe I get such a screen for the rest of the tests
<roadmr> mterry: you're right, then let me come up with a workaround
<roadmr> mterry: memory/check is the troublesome test, right?
<didrocks> cyphermox: hey, are you around?
<cyphermox> hey didrocks, yeah, I´ m there
<cyphermox> what´ s up
<mterry> roadmr, not sure.  The one right after seeing how much memory you have
<roadmr> mterry: please run this command to temporarily disable the threaded_memtest binary
<didrocks> cyphermox: just a small question on the network indicator, when clicking on it, I get the menu, then it hides, then it shows again (very clickly)
<roadmr> mterry: chmod 000 /usr/share/checkbox/scripts/threaded_memtest
<cyphermox> didrocks: yeah :/
<mterry> didrocks, same here
<didrocks> cyphermox: or sometimes, I get a first menu (without the wifi access point, and then, get them 0.5s later (even if I'm connected for a long time already)
<didrocks> hum, interesting
<mterry> roadmr, ok, will re-run
<cyphermox> it´s on purpose, kinda. I need to update the menu from the initial thing there was
<didrocks> seems to only be on this indicator, isn't it?
<cyphermox> and indicators can´t not have a menu
<cyphermox> right
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, and you don't do this in the backend?
<roadmr> mterry: let me know how it goes, also, once your test run is finished, I'd appreciate if you could run the memory test by itself and see if it has the same result
<cyphermox> didrocks: I do update the menu, but it needs to be replaced at some point, and only when you click on it to display it to get the most up to date information
<mterry> roadmr, maybe checkbox could detect such scenarios and offer to skip the next test when resuming?
<didrocks> cyphermox: maybe, there is a rendering workaround that is possible, can  you check with tedg and njpatel about them?
<mterry> roadmr, k
<didrocks> cyphermox: even when the menu didn't change?
<roadmr> mterry: that would be possible, not sure if we can get that into oneiric at this point but we'll look at implementing a crash detection system, so to speak
<mterry> roadmr, quite a few tests are internally crashing too.  I'm clicking "yes" to report them as bugs.  Is that info being bundled up with the rest of the report?
<cyphermox> didrocks: it always gets a new menu, because so many things can have changed
<roadmr> mterry: nope, it should send you to launchpad to file the report, I think our apport integration is a bit wonky still :(
<roadmr> mterry: the report will have information about the failed tests anyway, so it might be a starting point
<didrocks> cyphermox: and you can't detect if the menu changed or not? That would remove a lot of flickering already, wdyt?
<didrocks> cyphermox: we need a md5 of the menu! :p
<didrocks> cyphermox: (I meant, updating the menu after the click)
<mterry> roadmr, submitted!  :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: for wifi it makes no difference; this works quite well with gtkstatusicons
<didrocks> cyphermox: but with this "redraw my whole menu" glitches (disappear and appear againà
<cyphermox> didrocks: not with the gtkstatusicon
<cyphermox> so this is really just specific to the indicator
<cyphermox> where it does make sense to poke tedg or njpatel about it
<didrocks> ah ok, so they have to cache it
<didrocks> and make the diff locally
<roadmr> mterry: yay!
<didrocks> anyway, this will make sense with a lot of indicators I guess, thanks cyphermox :)
<mterry> roadmr, about to manually test the mem, I may not respond for a bit if I freeze  :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: yeah
<roadmr> mterry: ok, just change the executable's permissions to 755, cd /usr/share/checkbox/scripts/ and run ./memory_test (it's a Python wrapper)
<mterry> roadmr, seems to be further than it got before
<roadmr> mterry: hmm, if it only crashes when running through checkbox it'll be a lot of fun to debug heh
<mterry> roadmr, I'm willing to remote-debug with you if it helps
<roadmr> mterry: thanks, if we can't reproduce on any of our systems I'll take you up on the offer
<mterry> roadmr, if this console-test finishes, is there anything useful I should do with the results, or just note that I didn't freeze up?
<roadmr> mterry: if you could pastebin the output, just for reference, that'd be ok, but if it finishes I guess the test will say all went well
<tedg> cyphermox, You really shouldn't be removing the menu and starting over.  You should update the items that changed, including adding or deleting.
<cyphermox> tedg: that´ s not really going to be possible, tracking down which ap disappeared that was in the menu and which was now added, then making sure it shows up in the right place
<cyphermox> tedg: like i said, this is working just fine with gtkstatusicons, so there has to be something that can be done
<tedg> cyphermox, Yes, put everything in the same process.
<tedg> cyphermox, With status icon it blocks on the creation.  Which we're explicitly avoiding.
<tedg> Bad architecture does solve some problems, but we've moved beyond that.  We need to embrace that.
<roadmr> mterry: is your installation amd64? could you let me know which version of checkbox you're running?
<cyphermox> tedg: and I did ask about blocking the display of the menu until the menu is updated in about-to-show, shouldn´ t that work?
<mterry> roadmr, x86 and 0.12.7
<roadmr> mterry: oh ok.... but the system has 4 GB RAM I see.. that might give a clue, but let's wait until it's finished
<mterry> roadmr, ok, test just finished, no freeze
<tedg> cyphermox, No, it doesn't work.  There's some space in the protocol for it, but it's not been implemented.  I think that in general, it's a bad idea.
<roadmr> mterry: hm, ok, I'm looking at your report right now
<tedg> cyphermox, And in that case it won't take a destruction of the menu, only postpone display.
<cyphermox> tedg: destroying the menu has nothing to do with it, all I´m doing is updating, i destroy after
<tedg> cyphermox, Never destroy!  Keep updated.
<cyphermox> well, *right now* it´s building a new menu
<tedg> Yes, and that's why it flickers.
<cyphermox> because tracking down all that may have changed (esp. APs) is hard if not impossible
<tedg> cyphermox, Why don't you just mark the entries that are APs and remove them, and then update just that list.
<tedg> cyphermox, g_object_set_data(menuitem, "is-ap", GINT_TO_POINTER(TRUE)) on each one.
<cyphermox> don´ t think this is any better than what´s being done now, but I have another idea that might work
<dbarth> tedg: seems chrisccoulson is doing the same with xul, as i'm seeing something similar
<chrisccoulson> ??
<dbarth> ie, a small 0-entry menu embryo, and then an update with the content
<chrisccoulson> that's because menus are generated dynamically
<roadmr> mterry: ok, what the memory test does is run a command twice, so could you run this on two terminals at the same time?
<dbarth> chrisccoulson: i noticed that recently in thunderbird, maybe my system was slowed down by the ZG bug at that time
<roadmr> mterry: /usr/share/checkbox/scripts/threaded_memtest -qpv -m1024m -t60
<cyphermox> dbarth: the menu is never 0-entry, it just doesn´t have time to show before it gets updated
<dbarth> chrisccoulson: i understand, but that creates a display flicker
<cyphermox> (at least for nm-applet)
<chrisccoulson> dbarth, that's why we need a mechanism for delaying the menu opening whilst we build it
<mterry> roadmr, ok, hold on one sec
<dbarth> chrisccoulson: hmm, i thought that about-to-show would give apps enough time to update and avoid the need for that
<chrisccoulson> dbarth, not really. the panel still displays the menu as soon as it has sent that
<chrisccoulson> so it's already open before the application does anything with it
<dbarth> which maybe the problem in the first place
<mterry> roadmr, froze me
<mterry> roadmr, seemingly due to the second terminal running it too
<roadmr> mterry: sorry :( that's a slightly destructive test
<roadmr> mterry: i'm trying to replicate your results on a system I have here
<roadmr> mterry: 4 of your test errors (bluetooth, wireless) were due to bad permissions in the package, we're working on that
<roadmr> mterry: usb/storage_transfer might fail if you didn't have usb storage plugged in
<mterry> I believe I did...
<roadmr> mterry: and the two memory-related tests fail obviously - other than these your report looks good :)
<mterry> yay-ish!
<nessita> pitti: hi there! would you please remind me where I can file bugs for ubuntu-dev-tools?
<roadmr> mterry: oh ok, let me check the test definition for usb storage
<roadmr> mterry: ok, could you please plug in a usb thumbdrive, make sure it gets detected/mounted, and then /usr/share/checkbox/scripts/usb_test -t
<roadmr> mterry: btw, if you're busy this all can wait, I don't want to impose or take up your time or anything
<mterry> roadmr, permission denied
<roadmr> mterry: argh, for the usb test too? that's why it failed then :)
<roadmr> mterry: oy yes, my bad, I just checked the ubuntu branch of the code and a bunch of scripts lack the correct permissions
<rickspencer3> dobey, I don't seem to have the U1 store in my Banshee
<Laney> you're supposed to use the whizzy new installer to turn that on now
<rickspencer3> Laney, ?
<rickspencer3> the store?
<rickspencer3> I thoguht it was a banshee plugin
<Laney> you use the ubuntuone-installer to install it. or something.
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh, the metacity crash is easily reproducible :)
<chrisccoulson> just starting xchat crashes it
<Laney> it's part of their new delivery mechanism
<roadmr> mterry: whenever you get a minute (and don't mind the system possibly freezing) could you run this command: /usr/share/checkbox/scripts/threaded_memtest -qpv -m2048m -t60
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh really?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm suprised (that some people are using xchat ;))
<chrisccoulson> yay to screen, i managed to get a decent backtrace with --sync, and i caught it all with xtrace too
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: good that's easy to get! would be easier to fix :)
<chrisccoulson> now to figure out what's going on :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh great!
<Laney> rickspencer3: it sucks that people who had it automatically installed might get it removed and have to re-enable it manually though
<Laney> is that what's happening to you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh, actually, i would have caught it all in xtrace if i started metacity on the fake display. oops ;)
<Laney> or did you just install the system?
<chrisccoulson> brb, need to try again
<rickspencer3> hey Laney
<rickspencer3> tbh, I never used Banshee before
<rickspencer3> I got it when I upgraded
<rickspencer3> I just looked for the music store, and it wasn't there
<Laney> ah
<Laney> well the U1 people have moved to this new delivery model
<Laney> you have to run their installer to get the pieces you want
<Laney> or I suppose you can install the individual packages yourself
<didrocks> Laney: hey, is the amazon store on by default?
<Laney> should be
<didrocks> ok, that sounds weird then :)
<Laney> that's what they want
<Laney> no U1 on the CD basically
<mterry> roadmr, running
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i think I solved the metacity crash
<mterry_> roadmr, froze
<chrisccoulson> will test a patch in a bit, but i need to disappear for an hour first
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you're too fast, even not funny :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: sure, I'll probably go on week-end in a hour, if I don't see you, enjoy your week-end!
<dobey> rickspencer3: yeah, it's not there by default and the installer installs it.
<roadmr> mterry_: oops, sorry again :-/
<dobey> chrisccoulson: is tb-couchdb uploaded?
<roadmr> mterry_: sorry for the delay. Here's one more thing to try: try running that command in a vt (ctrl-alt-f1), and see if you get any error messages, kernel panics, anything whatsoever when it freezes
<mterry_> roadmr, k
<mterry_> roadmr, now it's not freezing me in either vt or X?  ...  slows me down a bunch though
<mterry_> roadmr, I have to go for an errand
<rodrigo_> ok, time to go out, have a good weekend all!
<roadmr> mterry_: hm, it may be dependent on memory load and all
<roadmr> mterry_: what a coincidence, me too :) We'll continue this in a bit then, let me know when you have some time to try other stuff
<mdeslaur> Am I the only one who's window decorations disappear every time the workspace switcher is used?
<mterry_> roadmr, I may also have mistaken a very slow computer as a frozen computer on the previous freeze report with that command line
<mterry_> roadmr, when running in checkbox, it for sure froze though
<didrocks> have a nice week-end everyone!
<roadmr> mterry_: so when running through checkbox, it outright froze and you had to reboot? was the system responsive at all? (i.e. if you press capslock, does the LED respond?), how long did you wait?
<mterry_> roadmr, back, sorry.  It outright froze.  Music I had playing in the background got stuck in a 1-second loop.  I couldn't switch VTs.  I didn't try caps lock, but I don't have any of those LEDs anyway.  I waited around 15s?
<roadmr> mterry_: ok, thanks... did it freeze instantly, or did it work for a short while, then crashed?
<mterry_> roadmr, it was very quick.
<mterry_> roadmr, somewhere between instant and short while  :)
<roadmr> mterry_: ok :)
<roadmr> mterry_: could you try running, on two VTs, the threaded_memtest command? /usr/share/checkbox/scripts/threaded_memtest -qpv -m1024m -t60
<roadmr> run this on vt 1, then switch to vt2 and run another instance, so we get two running in parallel
<roadmr> it seems weird to me that things would crash that hard without any messages at all
<mterry_> roadmr, yeah, in a sec.  doing something I don't want forzen right now
<roadmr> mterry_: and I assume the system doesn't crash under normal workloads?
<mterry_> roadmr, right
<roadmr> mterry_: yes, no rush, whenever you get a minute :) thanks for your help debugging this
<dobey> chrisccoulson: upload tb-couchdb already! :)
<chrisccoulson> dobey, i'll do it before i sleep tonight ;)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: btw, where is thunderbird-couchdb upstream source? i guess it would be nice for us to have it in our nightlies ppa
<dobey> although, i suppose that might be complicated and require new thunderbird too
<chrisccoulson> dobey, there will be once i've pushed it. but it's only around 10 lines of code anyway (if you don't count the support code i wrote for using ctypes)
<dobey> sure
<dobey> actually this presents a new issue we need to deal with for our nightlies builds :-/
<mterry_> pitti, heyo -- i still have crazy compiz stacking problems, that I've heard have been fixed upstream.  Do you know the status of that?  I'd gladly test patches, I'm going crazy here
<cyphermox> mterry_: just curious, stacking related to minimizing/switching apps?
<DBO> mterry_, lp:~compiz-team/compiz-core/oneiric.stack_sync_fix
<DBO> that branch + latest animation plugin fixes *everything*
<mterry_> cyphermox, um, like, dash being behind all windows, not the right window appearing when you switch apps
<cyphermox> mterry_: yeah, guess it's what I'm seeing too
<mterry_> DBO, is that in a release or just that branch?
<DBO> we have a tarball with some minor issues
<DBO> sorry we suck at dropping tarballs
<DBO> and the ABI was bumped for no reason (that needs to be undone)
<DBO> actually no
<mterry_> DBO, so sounds like Desktop would want to wait for another tarball?
<DBO> racarr has a proper tarball
<DBO> yeah let me get it from him
<mterry_> DBO, yeah, roll me some of the good stuff
 * mterry_ smoketests it
<DBO> mterry_, https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~racarr/tarballs-oneiric-0.9.5.94ub1.tar.bz2
<DBO> mterry_, I am being told didrocks knows of this and will be testing it on monday or something
<mterry_> DBO, looks official  :)
<DBO> mterry_, so enjoy the tarball for you own happy loving window stacking goodness
 * DBO goes back to fuming about stacking
<mterry_> didrocks is the best.  DBO, OK, I'll check in on him on Monday then
<DBO> didrocks is a national hero
<mterry_> DBO, stacking is fixed, you say!  Nothing to fume about, pending our ability to get it into the beta
<mterry_> or right after
 * mterry_ makes no promises
<micahg> hungry, hungry panel: 19250 micah     20   0 1389m 908m 7164 S    0  5.7   3:00.77 unity-2d-panel
<chrisccoulson> there's already a bug for those leaks somewhere
<chrisccoulson> right, metacity crasher fixed :)
<micahg> ok, I guess I just have to play the waiting game...
<Nafallo> hmm. lightdm didn't show up after reboot, and I could't figure out how to fix it myself.
<Nafallo> I had just a black screen with a white pointer.
<Nafallo> anyone seen it?
<Nafallo> and yeah, apt-btrfs-snapshot saved my ass ;-)
<Nafallo> mvo+++
<htorque> micahg: bug 850320 - fixed in trunk (for the most part) :-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 850320 in unity-2d "bad memory leak in unity-2d-panel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850320
<micahg> htorque: thanks, any upload planned soon?
<desrt> rodrigo_: word.
<htorque> micahg: no idea, i'm just a curious tester ;-)
<dupondje> Libreoffice is like a hell to work with atm
<dupondje> tons of artifacts?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-17
<charlie-tca> software center crashes in Xubuntu - bug 852835
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 852835 in software-center "software-center crashed with TypeError in _parse_menu_tag(): 'NoneType' object is not iterable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852835
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-09-18
<charlie-tca> any updates on bug 845549 ? This causes Xubuntu to not have header information when selecting "Install Xubuntu" from the cd menus
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 845549 in lightdm "Do not ship /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845549
<RAOF> Goooood morning desktoppers!
<TheMuso> RAOF: Hey there. How was your trip?
<RAOF> TheMuso: Great!  Plumbers was chock full of really interesting talks, and XDC had a bunch of interesting chatter too.
<TheMuso> Ah ok you went to plumbers as well.
<RAOF> Chicago is quite a nice city, too.  Good public transport.
<RAOF> Yeah, plumbers and XDC were back-to-back, so I decided to go to both.
<RAOF> It's great being in the same room with a bunch of driver hackers :)
<TheMuso> Yeah I'll bet.
<charlie-tca> robert_ancell: are we going to be able to get bug 845549 fixed for beta2?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 845549 in lightdm "Do not ship /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845549
<robert_ancell> charlie-tca, we need a default file, other the theming doesn't work - what do you recommend we do?
<charlie-tca> Isn't there a way to tell it to remove that gtk theme file if another theme file is used?
<robert_ancell> charlie-tca, I mean it needs the "background" and "theme-name", "font-name" fields otherwise it looks awful.
<robert_ancell> I can't pick any sane defaults, as it doesn't know what desktop it's using
<robert_ancell> charlie-tca, pitti suggested we have a lightdm-gtk-greeter.custom.conf or more it to /usr/share but these sound like were working around issues in dpkg
<charlie-tca> We are already fighting to work around issues caused by making Unity default. When we asked a long time back how derivatives should use lightdm, Xubuntu did what they were told.
<charlie-tca> We still can't theme because we did it the way we were supposed to.
<robert_ancell> charlie-tca, which way was that?
<charlie-tca> Now we are going to turn lightdm into as much work as gdm for all of us to use ti?
<charlie-tca> the way it was decided in bug 799754
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 799754 in lightdm "Please let vendors easily provide their own config" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799754
<robert_ancell> charlie-tca, I'd like to solve this as much as you, but this is at the limit of my packaging knowledge.  I normally defer to pitti, seb128 for advice on these.  Or hope someone will be able to put a patch in the bug report
<robert_ancell> charlie-tca, <pitti> (1) don't ship a config file at all, and use sensible internal defaults
<robert_ancell>  (2) use ucf to maintain the config file instead of dpkg, i. e. ship it in /usr/share/
<robert_ancell> (3) provide an override location, i. e. /etc/.../foo.d/ or /etc/.../foo.custom
<robert_ancell> charlie-tca, so that bug refers to the lightdm daemon, which we can pick some built-in sensible defaults and we just managed to get away without a config file (though it would have been much easier to deliver with one)
<robert_ancell> in the case of the greeter we can't pick those sensible defaults
<charlie-tca> So as derivatives, we have to replace or rewrite /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf to be able to make lightdm work the way we need it to?
<charlie-tca> And if a user installs any other desktop, we can then tell them it won't work, because we can not make lightdm do what it needs to?
<robert_ancell> charlie-tca, if anyone can work out a method for making apt-get install lightdm-gtk-greeter showing a greeter that looks correct in the current desktop then that's what we'll do
<charlie-tca> If we want our own themes, lighdm-gtk-greeter has to be replaced, though. That seems like all the "easier to configure, make it work for any one" is gone now
<robert_ancell> charlie-tca, the intention was always that the greeter is like an application.  So, it does make sense for each desktop to write their own greeter using the correct technologies and UX for the given desktop.   We have some greeters that come with lightdm, which used to be called "example" greeters
<robert_ancell> these greeters are always going to be lowest common denominators, i.e. ligthdm-gtk-greeter can't depend on gnome-settings-daemon like unity-greeter does
<charlie-tca> Could you put some comments in the bug report then, that is it is not going to get fixed and give suggestions about how to actually make it work?
<charlie-tca> We wrote our own theme, but now we will have to figure out how to override this one
<robert_ancell> sure
<micahg> robert_ancell: is it not possible to have a .d directory for the config files and have desktop specific configs?
<micahg> at least for the parts that are overridden
<micahg> oh, right, you don't know which desktop until you login :(
<robert_ancell> micahg, That's along the lines I'm thinking of.  It's an overly complex solution that only works for one derivative (what happens if you have more than two desktops installed?)
<micahg> robert_ancell: well, you can only choose one greeter at a time, I think this should have the same way as the dm itself, dpkg-reconfigure should let you choose
<robert_ancell> micahg, charlie-tca, the other option is to package the config into a new file, i.e. ligthdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu-config and you can only have one installed at once
<robert_ancell> micahg, the issue comes down to more than one desktop using the same greeter - there's always going to be a conflict over "who's theme is the primary one"
<robert_ancell> ideally each desktop has its own greeter
<micahg> robert_ancell: whichever one is chosen when the latest one is configured
<micahg> just like the dm
<robert_ancell> micahg, yeah, but imagine this.  You install ubuntu, then xubuntu.  Should the login screen look like ubuntu or xubuntu?
<robert_ancell> there can only be one screen
<robert_ancell> With unity-greeter it's easy.  If you've installed that it looks like unity.
<robert_ancell> with lightdm-gtk-greeter it's not clear
<micahg> robert_ancell: whatever the user selects during configure, the same question applies when installing gdm and lightdm on th same system
<charlie-tca> But that is the problem today. If you have lighdm-gtk-greeter, xubuntu-greeter can not override it
<robert_ancell> charlie-tca, yes.  And if you install lubuntu-greeter which config wins?
<broder> RAOF: hey, i know you've suggested backing libgnome-desktop into libxnvctrl before. do you know if anybody's ever actually tried it?
<RAOF> broder: I don't know, no.
<RAOF> It's possible that doing so wouldn't be acceptable upstream, too :/
<broder> that thought had occurred to me
<broder> i think it's doable, although there is some amount of stuffing square pegs into round holes required, especially since nvctrl doesn't expose crtcs
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-10
<TheMuso> D/c
<veebers> Hi all, I'm having an issue with the latest quantal installer (Desktop, amd64) on the 3 machines I've tried it on it gives me this error:
<veebers>  'The installer encountered an unrecoverable error . . .'
<veebers> There is nothing obvious in the syslog, who would I talk to that might be able to shed some light on this?
<thumper> veebers: so... no help then?
<veebers> thumper: none as of yet
<hyperair> did gvfs change its dbus method signature or somethign?
<hyperair> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/90782792/Screenshot%20at%202012-01-22%2019%3A16%3A20.png
<pitti> Bonjour
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks! comment e'tait ton weekend?
<pitti> err, était; compose key, wake up!
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti! Bon week-end ici, reposant! Et toi?
<pitti> didrocks: ici aussi; I had a kind of flashback on my cold, so again some light fever, so I spent Saturday with mostly reading and some extra sleep
<robru> didrocks, I am just heading to bed for the night. sorry I didn't do that review that you asked, it took me longer than anticipated to get my little netbook set up with precise. it's ready to go though so I promise first thing tomorrow morning (~8hrs from now) I will do that review.
<pitti> but felt much better yesterday, so we went to a mineral trade show (nous achetons quatre nouvelles piéces), and went for some mini-golf and table tennis
<didrocks> pitti: urgh, at least, happy that you feel better yesterday and still could enjoy a little bit your week-end :)
<didrocks> hey robru
<robru> hey
<didrocks> robru: ok, no worry, do you think you will have a look tomorrow?
<didrocks> robru: but first, good night of sleep :)
<robru> didrocks, yeah, first thing tomorrow. I literally just spent the last 5 hours downloading precise and installing updates. my internet was really slow today.
<robru> g'night ;-)
<didrocks> have a good night :)
<pitti> didrocks: do you know whether 'myunity' is still relevant and being developed?
<didrocks> pitti: I don't see any commit since march, let me see what they use to change the configuration keys
<didrocks> argh, they are using gconf
<didrocks> pitti: so, no, still using manual gconf shell, no gsettings
<didrocks> not relevant anymore I think, why?
<pitti> it's the only package which still holds gambas2 in the archive (which is obsolet)
<pitti> didrocks: so, I'll remove it
<pitti> $ remove-package -m 'does not work for current unity any more (gsettings), holds obsolete gambas2 in the archive' myunity
<pitti> didrocks: ^ sounds ok?
<didrocks> pitti: sounds good to me
<didrocks> they also committed in the vcs some binary files (the myunity one)
<ricotz> good morning
<pitti> hey ricotz, guten Morgen
<ricotz> pitti, hi
<ricotz> i noticed unity-lens-applications still uses libgnome-menu instead of libgnome-menu-3-0
<didrocks> hey ricotz
<ricotz> didrocks, hi
<didrocks> ricotz: let me have a look
<didrocks> ricotz: will need some refactoring for it I guess
<didrocks> let me check if it's feasable, thanks for the notice!
<ricotz> didrocks, porting it would drop this library
<ricotz> didrocks, yw
<didrocks> ricotz: yeah, I know, checked the rdepends ;)
<robru> didrocks, actually I can't sleep so I did that review. looks all good ;-)
<didrocks> robru: excellent! but you should have watch tv/serie :-)
<didrocks> robru: so, all looking good? I can push to -proposed?
<pitti> meh, the broken type-ahead search and "enter" in unity is really annoying
<robru> didrocks, well, I installed it and it ran well. I couldn't reproduce that bug so it looks fixed to me. I'm worried that maybe my review wasn't very thorough. is there anything specific you want me to test? any specific action or command?
<didrocks> pitti: it doesn't do it for everyone (and not for me it seems), do you have specifics?
<didrocks> pitti: you are the second one to mention it
<robru> didrocks, I skimmed the diff and didn't see any version bumps (95% of the 30,000 lines was just documentation changes...), and I also used pbuilder to confirm no version bumps in build-deps at least.
<didrocks> robru: I'll review the code itself, thanks for checking and testing the program :)
<didrocks> excellent, perfect!
<pitti> didrocks: I type ahead a program name ("scan"), get the correct match (simple-scan), press enter, and it opens archive-manager with some postgresql tar.gz I opened last week
<robru> didrocks, yeah, no obvious problems to me.
<robru> you're welcome ;-)
<didrocks> robru: now take a shower/relax/get sleep! ;)
<robru> didrocks, haha, ok, goodnight again ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: it seems to pick a random result from the "previous files" matches
<pitti> not the top left one
<pitti> didrocks: and that postgresql.tar.gz isn't even in the displayed matches
<didrocks> pitti: I'll ping mhr3 once he's around
<didrocks> pitti: only on the dash home?
<pitti> I just tried it again, now it opens rhythmbox
<pitti> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> ok, so it pick the files instead of applications result
<pitti> now it plays Queen's "the miracle"
<pitti> WTH
<didrocks> exactly the same case xclaesse described me last friday
<pitti> I haven't listened to that in ages
<didrocks> pitti: you wanted that without knowing it! :)
<pitti> didrocks: and not even matches that apply to the search apparently
<didrocks> defintively can't reproduce that, I think mhr3 will need to debug that with you
<pitti> I'd be happy to
<xclaesse> ah cool, I'm not the only one :D
<pitti> drives me nuts :)
<pitti> mvo: guten Morgen!
<pitti> mvo: https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/software-properties/dep8/+merge/121378 LGTM now, do you want to upload yourself?
<mvo> pitti: sure, will do, thanks!
<Laney> ahoy
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you/
<pitti> ?
<Laney> good!
<Laney> went to the London office this weekend for global jam, was fun
<Laney> you?
<pitti> Laney: quite okay; had a rather quiet weekend, still fighting the leftovers from my cold; but we had marvellous summer weather, so went for some mini-golf, table tennis, and enjoying the sun
<Laney> ah, nice, we had a lot of sun too
<czajkowski> morning
<didrocks> mhr3: hey hey!
<mhr3> didrocks, hola
<didrocks> mhr3: I have to both you for 2 reasons this morning :)
<czajkowski> jibel: is it you I should poke over the power icon ?
<mhr3> didrocks, /me waves hand "no you dont"
<czajkowski> *indicator
<didrocks> mhr3: your jedi power are weaks apparently :)
<pitti> hey mhr3, how are you?
<didrocks> mhr3: first thing: bug #1048503
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1048503 in unity-lens-applications "Transition to libgnome-menu-3-0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048503
 * pitti moves that "s" a little to the left
<didrocks> mhr3: the API changed a lot :/
<didrocks> so I guess too late for quantal
<jibel> czajkowski, you can alway poke me, not sure I'd be of any help though :)
<czajkowski> jibel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bug/1048041
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1048041 in indicator-power "Power icon doesn't show it is charging when it's plugged in" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<czajkowski> Laney: Avi also lost his window management during the upgrade, I don't feel as special any more :)
<mhr3> uh oh, pitti pinging dash
<Laney> heh
<pitti> mhr3: it seems pressing enter on the dash is now a Roulette game? :-)
<jibel> not me. I'm just a tester. anyone else to help czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> was sure I heard a J to be poked oh well.
<czajkowski> Laney: at least he knew to go to tty1 to continue so all was not lost
<Laney> upstream probably hang out in #ubuntu-unity
<Laney> czajkowski: which bug is that?
<Laney> bug #
 * Laney will rls-q-incoming it
<didrocks> mhr3: did you see my question?
<didrocks> mhr3: or really ignoring me now? ;-)
<czajkowski> Laney: never reported the having to go to tty1 to continue the upgrade as loss of window management as not sure how or what to report it against
<Laney> probably compiz
<czajkowski> ah logged all of them
<didrocks> pitti: come on! I started to go fishing for mhr3 with an easy one first, don't jump to the second one :)
<pitti> didrocks: I didn't! I was only saying hi :)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> pitti: see, we lost him now, we have to change our bait ;)
<mhr3> sorry guys, we're dismantling the office here :)
<mhr3> pitti, so yea, it is you guys didn't apply me patch
<mhr3> didrocks, so what's up with gnome-menu?
<pitti> mhr3: office> err, what? underneath your feet and workstation? :-)
<mhr3> you want to get rid of it and apps lens is using it?
<mhr3> pitti, /me in london ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: would be cool to transition to gnome-menu3 at some point, unity-lens-application is the latest thing retaining libgnome-menu2 on the default install
<mhr3> didrocks, i actually think we might be able to use gio itself, in the past it was missing some apis, but they should be there by now
<didrocks> mhr3: ok, well, 13.04 materials I guess
<mhr3> didrocks, your call :)
<didrocks> mhr3: I think you have better to do
<didrocks> like… fixing pitti's and xclaesse's issues :)
<didrocks> which are the same (can't reproduce there though)
<pitti> mhr3 | pitti, so yea, it is you guys didn't apply me patch
<didrocks> (I hope you liked the transition!)
<pitti> seems there might already be a solution?
<mhr3> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1041583
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1041583 in unity "[regression] Dash - Hitting enter after opening Lens or searching no longer opens first item" [High,Fix committed]
<pitti> mhr3: cheers!
<didrocks> ok, was committed during my holidays :)
<didrocks> pitti: xclaesse: I'm backporting it
<mhr3> didrocks, it even got linked to the ffe branch, so i thought it's cherrypicked, but apparently it isn't
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, ffe branch?
 * didrocks wasn't here, remember…
<mhr3> didrocks, Related branches: lp:~sil2100/unity/ubuntu_ffe1
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, this branch is merged
<didrocks> mhr3: but your commit in unity is post-release?
 * didrocks looks
<mhr3> didrocks, it was in between sil making tarball and the release
<didrocks> argh, and as there is no tag on the mainline
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have any input here? ^
<didrocks> I don't know how they could have released that, without tag on mainline…
<didrocks> so confusing
<didrocks> mhr3: I confirm the branch merge successfully in the packaging
<didrocks> so it wasn't bundled in…
<didrocks> mhr3: as it seems you are more aware on what happens than popey's team, do you know of any other post/pre-release fixes?
<didrocks> mhr3: so that I can check if there are in or not
<mhr3> didrocks, there were a few of them, duflu was tagging them as fix released, and then reverting to fix committed
<mhr3> not all are that critical though
<didrocks> so only this one to really backport for now?
<mhr3> no other issues come to mind atm
<didrocks> mhr3: trusting you, thanks! :)
<mhr3> didrocks, you shouldn't here, really :P
<mhr3> it's not like i'm running the Q version :)
<didrocks> mhr3: well, if things go bad, I'll ask for the people dismantling the office to break the ground you are on :)
<mhr3> uh oh :)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, that's a mess as well :( Since the tag was supposed to get merger into trunk from the release-quantal branch, but then Mirv wanted to quickly fix the tagging and just tagged the last commit from the tarball
<sil2100> So, in the end, the release branch wasn't really merged in, since then there was a conflict in tags
<didrocks> ok, I'm testing this branch with the fix
<didrocks> but I don't get the issue personnaly
<psivaa> hello, we are getting the crash https://pastebin.canonical.com/74102/ often during our p2q desktop upgrade tests, could some one tell me if there already a bug for it so that i could attach the crash log/ or if there isn't i could report a new bug
<didrocks> psivaa: the heap doesn't help a lot, can you let apport reporting the crash?
<didrocks> so that it will get retraced and so on
<psivaa> didrocks,  ok, i could try that, but this is an automated test so not sure how we'll be able to do that
<didrocks> psivaa: after the upgrade, you should have a /var/crash/*colord*crash
<didrocks> report this one with ubuntu-bug -c <file>
<psivaa> didrocks, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/Upgrade%20Testing%20Dashboard/job/quantal-upgrade-precise-desktop/139/ARCH=i386,LTS=non-lts,PROFILE=desktop,label=upgrade-test/ is the jenkins job for that
<psivaa> didrocks, ill try that, thanks
<dpm> hi pitti, good morning. I just noticed that banshee appears untranslated in quantal. Looking at the langpack export tarball from the full langpack we shipped recently, the .po file is there. But it seems to disappear from the generated source packages langpack-o-matic generates. Banshee is using the 'enable universe translations' feature, which seems to be working for LP imports and exports.
<dpm> Do you know if there is anywhere in langpack-o-matic where universe .po files are discarded or blocked?
<pitti> dpm: hm, not off-hand, let me look
<dpm> thanks
<pitti> hm, no, it reads universe package lists, too
<pitti> dpm: perhaps it's not in the domain map that LP exports?
<pitti> WARNING: unknown translation domain: banshee
<pitti> yep
<pitti> (from the log file)
<dpm> pitti, I'm not familiar with the domain map. Do you know off the top of your head which file from the export is?
<pitti> so it's missing in domain_map.txt in the LP tarball
<dpm> ok
<pitti> that maps package names to domains
<dpm> pitti, bummer, so this would require a change in LP
<pitti> hang on, I'll see whether we can hack around it
<dpm> pitti, excellent, thanks. If it proves to be difficult to hack around it, I think we've got more chances to get this fixed if we disable Banshee translations in LP and ship them in the package.
<pitti> we need it mostly to determine whether a domain should go into -gtk, -kde, or the normal ones
<pitti> dpm: we have a classify-overrides for packages; we could add a similar one for domains, but that's just playing catch-up when we'll get more of those packages; so it needs to be fixed in LP eventually
<pitti> dpm: but I'm fine with adding a hack for banshee so that we don't need to revert this again
<dpm> pitti, sounds good to me. If we need to add more, then we should look into fixing it in LP. I think if it's doable to do the override for banshee, I'd suggest that, as we already talked to upstream about enabling translations in LP and they were fine with it. I'd rather keep it like that if possible, than telling them that it actually doesn't work
<didrocks> pitti: I don't see any regression with the patch backported, do you want to gibe it a run (amd64)?
<pitti> didrocks: sure, I'd love to
<didrocks> pitti: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/unity/
<pitti> dpm: done, see "bzr diff" on macquarie in langpack-o-matic/
<dpm> cool, thanks pitti!
<dpm> pitti, filed bug 1048556 about it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1048556 in launchpad "Language pack translations export needs to add universe packages to domain map" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048556
<pitti> dpm: thanks, subscribed and added a coment
<dpm> cool
<didrocks> dpm: tell me once you got a chance to test it
<pitti> mhr3, didrocks: il fonctionne trés bien, merci beaucoup!
<didrocks> pitti: super! je le pousse dans la distro :-)
<didrocks> xclaesse: FYI ^
<didrocks> thanks mhr3 :)
<xclaesse> didrocks, I'm back on gnome-shell /o\
<didrocks> xclaesse: come on! with all the good things you told the other day on unity? :)
<xclaesse> a bug count as a "good thing" ?
<dupondje> xclaesse: try locking your screen with lightdm as wm :p
<dpm> didrocks, that will probably be in the next full language pack export. New delta language pack builds are scheduled for Wednesday and Friday (https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule), but new templates are only exported in full language packs. We should probably do a full langpack soon, as I approved a bunch of new templates recently
<xclaesse> dupondje, I've switched to gdm since I've heard gnome-shell needs it
<didrocks> dpm: I think you wanted to talk to pitti :) (otherwise, I don't konw what you mean by "that")
<pitti> dpm: ack, thanks
<dpm> didrocks, ah, then I think you pinged the wrong person ;) ^^
<pitti> yeah, I think dpm wanted to ping xclaesse and me
<dpm> and me too, as I wanted to also ping Martin :)
<didrocks> dpm: oh right, d is so close to p
<didrocks> hem :)
<didrocks> dpitti? ;)
<pitti> ... on any weird French keyboard layout near you, presumably!
<dpm> :-)
<didrocks> you meant, "amazing", not "weird" I guess, let me fix that for you :)
<pitti> j'aime apprende français, mais pas le clavier français -- c'est mauvais!
<didrocks> :)
<Laney> can we silence the warnings from glib's trigger now?
<Laney> I don't see that any of them are going to be fixed from nwo to release
<pitti> is that FFE material? I thought it was just fixing an internal string?
<Laney> I mean the schema warnings
<pitti> yes, me too
<Laney> I hadn't anticipated it needing FFe
<pitti> right
<pitti> but anyway, no objection (and I think that's fine for Debian experimental as well)
<Laney> yeah
<xnox> Any plans to upgrade gnome-settings-daemon?
 * xnox should check latest version first, one sed.
 * xnox should check latest version first, one sec
<Laney> no
<xnox> Laney: ok, the atk-bridge warning is comming from it, because in gtk3.5 it's a shared lib.
<xnox> Laney: Can we cherry-pick a patch to fix that up?
<Laney> sure, do you have one in mind?
<xnox> hmm... let me look.
<Laney> you might be able to try gsd from ricotz's ppa
<chrisccoulson> pitti, remember our conversation in orlando about supporting firefox on the LTS, wrt new dependencies added by upstream?
<chrisccoulson> i just saw this: https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/mozilla.dev.platform/djN02O03APc
<chrisccoulson> bumping the minimum python version to 2.7 ;)
<chrisccoulson> (which doesn't exist in 10.04)
<xnox> Laney: hmm...
<MCR1> ricotz: AFAIR you are the xorg expert - Are you aware of constant visual lockups on Quantal ?
<MCR1> ricotz: Hi, btw. :)
<MCR1> didrocks: Do you know about this ^^
<Laney> #ubuntu-x is the X channel ;-)
<ricotz> MCR1, hi, i am not a xorg expert ;)
<ricotz> yeah, what Laney said
<didrocks> MCR1: you should try #ubuntu-x as Laney told you :)
<MCR1> okidoki, thx
<didrocks> MCR1: and not that I know of (for those lockups) ;)
<MCR1> didrocks: They are hardcore critical - the display completely locks mainly when doing larger file operations - those continue to work in the background at least, sound etc. all continues to run, but the display freezes except for the mousepointer
<ricotz> didrocks, btw, i hope the mesa revert can be reverted again ;)
<didrocks> ricotz: not until the fix is in :)
<MCR1> didrocks: all you can do is reboot via VT
<didrocks> MCR1: please, discuss that with RAOF and bryceh, and keep me in touch
<MCR1> ok
<ricotz> didrocks, so the problem is properly reported and known to upstream?
<ricotz> didrocks, irc, some netbooks failing?
<didrocks> ricotz: tjaalton is working on it to see what commit broke it first
<ricotz> didrocks, ok, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: uh, firefox needs python?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so we'll need to get that into lucid-updates?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, only for building though. the build system has a lot of python now
<MCR1> didrocks: I've reported it now (the visual lockup).
<didrocks> MCR1: thanks! :)
<MCR1> didrocks: Another question: How can I get in touch with the kernel team ?
<didrocks> MCR1: #ubuntu-kernel should be the more straightforward way
<MCR1> ok, thx - Kernel 3.6 breaks SSL completely (tried 3.6-RC1 and RC4)
<pitti> is that just me, or is "online accounts" bothering other people about re-logging into Google twice a day?
<larsu> pitti, twice? It's asking me ever 2h or so :-/
<pitti> or that
<larsu> does it open a browser tab for you too?
<pitti> yes, some 5
<larsu> yeah, it seems to open one for every failed attempt until you log in again
<larsu> I recently switched to two-factor auth - maybe that's it?
<pitti> no, when I go to online accounts and re-login, I just need to click "ok", not enter any creds
<pitti> that works fine
<dpm> pitti, I was just going to ask the same about online accounts opening tabs. For me it opens a http://gwibber.com/0/auth.html#access_token=... tab, which loads a blank page, so there's not much that I can do.It wouldn't bother me much if it didn't happen that frequently and especially if it didn't steal the focus. Does anyone knows a workaround? I'll disable the online accounts for now
<dpm> actually, it's not a blank page, it says "Authorization complete."
<dobey> pitti: hey, does distutils-extra auto.setup() support multiple po directories?
<pitti> dobey: no, not right now
<pitti> and that sounds a bit complex to automatically figure out?
<dobey> well, i haven't looked at the code yet, so i don't know how it currently determines what to use for the GETTEXT_DOMAIN
<dobey> but probably not that hard to do if the code is already reasonably smart
<dobey> i was just wondering because if it did support it, then it'd be easier than merging 2 sets of po files into one set
<pitti> dobey: you can specify it as an option of the build_i18n command class; if not given, it defaults to the project name
<didrocks> jdstrand: hey, are you around?
<davidcalle> dednick, hey, I don't know if you have noticed, but I've added some precise info on what triggers : https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1039437
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1039437 in unity "[previews] Previews text is blank or black, when some characters are present" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> MCR1: you are using unity staging, right?
<MCR1> didrocks: yep
<dednick> davidcalle: thanks. I'll take a look at it when i get a chance.
<didrocks> MCR1: your freezes started today?
<davidcalle> dednick, np
<MCR1> nope, yesterday or the day before (not 100% sure)
<MCR1> but it started with the latest xorg and mesa updates
<didrocks> MCR1: the 2912-09-07? :)
<didrocks> I wonder if it's not unity which is guilty
<MCR1> 2912 ?
<didrocks> MCR1: can you try to revert that one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/2673
<didrocks> rev 2673
<didrocks> 2012*
<didrocks> same ;) 2912 isn't that far away :-)
<didrocks> so revert rev 2673 in trunk
<didrocks> and tell me if it's any better
<MCR1> didrocks: Sorry I have already updated mesa and libdrm, so I won't be able to tell if it was r2673...
<didrocks> MCR1: well, you can revert unity and rebuild it, right?
<didrocks> pretty sure it's the cause, and not mesa, nor libdrm
<MCR1> didrocks: If I do nothing then and still will experience lock-ups we will know that it is not mesa's and libdrm's fault...
<didrocks> hum?
<didrocks> I don't get you
<didrocks> some other people reported that the a11y on by default in unity is the cause
<didrocks> I want to confirm that it's what you are experiencing
<didrocks> hence, if you can try to revert this revision, build unity and try with it, it would be helpful :)
<didrocks> (as you contributed quite a lot to unity, I assume you know how to build it :))
<MCR1> didrocks: I have already updated mesa and libdrm, so if I will still experience the lockups we will know that something else is causing them
<didrocks> MCR1: like unity :)
<MCR1> Sure, but since a few days I have trouble with some new Compiz dependency when compiling Unity and my script fails
<didrocks> MCR1: please, keep me posted!
<MCR1> didrocks: I will reboot and ofc keep you informed - brb
<MCR1> didrocks: and if the lockups are still reproducable I will revert 2673 and try that...
<didrocks> excellent!
<MCR1> brb
<MCR1> back
<didrocks> wb
<MCR1> didrocks: One big thing that stops me from contributing larger fixes which need testing is that I have not found an ideal workflow to replace the running versions of Compiz/Unity with my compiled ones...
<didrocks> MCR1: yeah, I know, there is no good way to not screw your install, please make the unity team aware about that
<MCR1> didrocks: Seems you were right again - just experienced another lockup with the new mesa libdrm installed...
<MCR1> didrocks: So it is probably Unity (like you suspected)
<MCR1> didrocks: I can verify this by for example disabling unityshell in ccsm and then starting my build scripts again...
<MCR1> didrocks: If they fail again it is not Unity's fault
<didrocks> MCR1: yeah, or just switch to another session like classic GNOME…
<didrocks> indeed
<MCR1> if then else is quite easy
<MCR1> :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<MCR1> good idea
<MCR1> once you disable Unity Compiz speeds up massively
<MCR1> didrocks: Just had another lockup with unityshell disabled via CCSM
<MCR1> so it is not Unity either
<didrocks> ok, worthed a try
<MCR1> sure
<MCR1> but grmpf
<didrocks> MCR1: thanks for the testing, wait for bryce_h and raof now I guess
<MCR1> np, yw
<jcastro> hey didrocks
<jcastro> can gsettings keys be language specific?
<jcastro> so like, if it's english, turn on the AU scope?
<didrocks> jcastro: not really, apart if we make a package per distro and have the langpack dep on it
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> just wondering
<didrocks> jcastro: but it seems worse than having the gsettings key to override the automatic detection
<jcastro> but you probably already had thought of that
<didrocks> yeah, I would say:
<didrocks> - automatic language detection for askubuntu.com
<didrocks> - and a gsettings key to "force" showing it
<dobey> oh great
<dobey> firefox stopped pretending i was in AU, and instead decided that now my spelling should be en_CA
<dobey> at least it's geographically closer, i guess
<didrocks> dobey: congratulation for moving :-)
<doko> pitti, cyphermox, who can I pester about telepathy-glib requiring a valac version not yet in quantal?
<Laney> urgh
<cyphermox> that's going to be fun :)
<Laney> no, that's not true
<Laney> he just should have BDed on valac-0.18
<Laney> doko: change that, then it should work
<micahg> can libpeas and zeitgeist-datahub switch to vala 0.16 or 0.18 so 0.14 can drop out of main?
<didrocks> micahg: libpeas -> needs testing, zg-datahub: mhr3?
<didrocks> micahg: if you can perform the test for those, you are welcomed
<didrocks> doko: telepathy-glib trunk requires 0.17.6, isn't it?
<didrocks> so yeah, build-dep on valac-0.18, I ensured and checked that with upstream before they did the change in trunk
<didrocks> so nobody to pester :)
<doko> didrocks, well, the buildds do think otherwise ...
<Laney> no they don't
<Laney> it build-deps on vala (>= 0.18)
<Laney> valac*, which is not the same as valac-0.18
<doko> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ shows a dep-wait
<didrocks> isntead of valac-0.18
<didrocks> Laney: doko: I'm handling it
<didrocks> packaging error simply
<didrocks> doko: vala is versionned in its binary name
<doko> didrocks, hmm, too late, already uploaded after Laney's hint
<didrocks> (package binary name)
<didrocks> ah perfect then :)
<Laney> there's a 'default' real package valac
<Laney> but 0.18 doesn't provide it yet
<didrocks> yeah, which is 0.16
<didrocks> Laney: not even sure we can switch to 0.18 this cycle as "valac" TBH, seems as usual, the new vala brings some changes, and not sure we can rebuild everything valac rdepends
<didrocks> I mean we can, but we have better to do IMHO :)
<Laney> no I wasn't expecting to do so
<didrocks> yeah, let's stay on the safe side
<Laney> 0.14 still provides the unversioned one though; should drop that
<didrocks> right, can do it if you want
<Laney> will do
<didrocks> perfect, thanks Laney :)
<Laney> pretty sure it would cause problems if 0.14 had to be uploaded for some reason
<didrocks> Laney: you meant "wouldn't"?
<Laney> no
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> after the fact
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> it will override 0.16
<didrocks> thanks for spotting btw :)
<micahg> no, it would just fail to upload due to a higher binary version being in the archive
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> that's a problem in my opinion :P
<micahg> yes, it is :)
<didrocks> yeah, it's a pb :)
<didrocks> micahg: btw, what about chromium update in precise?
<didrocks> micahg: I saw a lot of users on forums complaining about the outdated version
<micahg> didrocks: I think I found a regression
<micahg> 20 is in the security proposed PPA, but it looks broke
<didrocks> even at the time of chromium 19? (it's still on 18, right?)
<mhr3> didrocks, datahub trunk is using 0.16 iirc
<mhr3> might be working without any changes even, i dont remember
<mhr3> if not, then a single patch will be needed
<didrocks> ok, thanks mhr3, we'll do next upload with the switch I guess :)
<mhr3> didrocks, good luck, we have the vala+makefile-distropatch for datahub :)
<didrocks> mhr3: I like challenges ;)
<didrocks> but when I'll have time for it
<mhr3> didrocks, plus john wants changes to that patch
<didrocks> so you want to make my life hard? anyway, let's see if I have time for this… ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: which changes btw?
<mhr3> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/1045257
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1045257 in ayatana-design "Dash - Pre-populate app usage history in zeitgeist, so that when the Dash home is opened for the first time after a fresh install, all apps that are not pinned to Launcher and displayed under the 'Applications' category header." [Medium,Fix committed]
<micahg> didrocks: meh, can't reproduce, I'm copying it to proposed now
<micahg> *chromium 20 that is
<didrocks> sweet :)
<Laney> is this going to break webapps ;-)
<micahg> idk, it's precise and webapps isn't in the archive ;)
<doko> didrocks, hmm, think, still wants the unversioned valac package. maybe just change the order of the alternatives?
<micahg> yeah, that's the OR bug in launchpad-buildd
<Laney> yeah just get rid of the alternative
<micahg> bug 594916
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 594916 in launchpad-buildd "buildd does not install alternate dependency for versioned ORed build-dependencies" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594916
<didrocks> doko: yeah, it's looking weird. I would go for removing the alternative as well
<didrocks> but build-dep valac-0.18 on 0.17.6 please
<didrocks> micahg: nice catch!
 * micahg should just buy infinity some cookies at UDS and get it fixed
<didrocks> cookies are enough for infinity? He's cheap :)
<jbicha> mterry: I'm curious what ubuntuone recommends deja-dup really needs, deja-dup is part of ubuntu-gnome-desktop but we're not including the u1 qt control panel
 * Laney giggles at the optimistic comment about using a new, normal sbuild
<mterry> jbicha, so the deal there is that deja-dup detects if U1 is installed, and if it is, will default to it.  If it is installed, it uses several bits of it (asks it how much free space is there) and has duplicity use its python bindings for logging in and uploading/downloading.
<mterry> jbicha, the (I think 3?) Recommends it currently has are sufficient and necessary for its U1 support
<mterry> jbicha, if any of them aren't installed, it won't offer the option in the UI (unless you've explicitly told it to use U1 I believe)
<mterry> jbicha, what was your question?
<jbicha> mterry: because we include deja-dup, we get all of deja-dup's recommends too; but since we aren't installing the normal U1 control panel, the U1 dependencies may not be needed
<micahg> mterry: I think that qualifies as suggests + add to desktop seed, there doesn't seem to be anything unusual about not having U1
<mterry> jbicha, we is the GNOME remix team?  Well, do you want U1 support at all?
<jbicha> yes
<mterry> micahg, tend to agree
<jbicha> maybe U1 should depend on those bits that deja-dup wants then?
<mterry> jbicha, sorry, yes to first or both questions?
<jbicha> sorry, yes to first, not really for second
<mterry> jbicha, OK, but you might want another default.  Like Amazon S3 support?  I believe otherwise it just defaults ~/deja-dup.  Neither S3 or ~/deja-dup are terribly user friendly defaults.  That's one reason I was so excited to add U1 support, because it is a cloud DD's target audience can use
<mterry> jbicha, if you want to enable S3 by default, you'd just have to add that Suggests from deja-dup to your seed
<micahg> mterry: would installing those options on demand be possible (maybe not this cycle as it's late), I forget what that tool is called
<mterry> micahg, sure...  it's possible...  But I think mpt or someone requested that we don't do that, as it clutters the menu with possible-but-disabled options
<mterry> micahg, that's what the Add-Ons section in Software Center is for
<micahg> well, addons != built-in but disabled functionality
<micahg> mterry: but in that light, you could create a U1 dep meta package with enhances: deja-dup
<jbicha> mterry: ok, ubuntu-gnome-desktop can depend on python-cloudfiles like Fedora does
<mpt> micahg, installing things on demand = sessioninstaller?
<mterry> jbicha, yeah, S3 by default is (IMO) better than ~/deja-dup by default
<micahg> mpt: yeah, that's the one :)
<jbicha> I have to admit I haven't really used deja-dup much, but besides U1, it can also do local or SSH or that other cloud stuff
<mterry> jbicha, right.  It supports U1, S3, and rackspace as clouds.  Plus anything GNOME can connect to
<mterry> (and has special support for removable drives)
<mterry> jbicha, OK, so anyway, sounds like we agree.  GNOME remix adds python-cloudfiles, I drop the recommends to suggests and add them to the desktop seed
<jbicha> mterry: that would be great, thanks!
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME's bumping up against the 800MB line so I'm verifying what we want and need
<micahg> jbicha: Ubuntu GNOME isn't required to stay at 800MB
<jbicha> micahg: right but it's a nice size for now
<mterry> jbicha, is there a way for your seed to ignore a recommends like U1 for deja-dup?  I'm thinking about it, and let's say you're in some Xubuntu or something.  And you install Deja Dup.  I'd still like U1 to be the default in such cases
<micahg> xubuntu doesn't ship U1 since it uses Qt
<jbicha> mterry: I don't think the seeds & metapackages allow for blacklists like that :(
<micahg> mterry: I think a metapackage like deja-dup-ubuntuone with the deps + enhances is the best option for that short of using sessioninstaller
<mterry> micahg, fair, it's not by default.
<mterry> micahg, but U1 is really the best cloud offering for consumers, which DD targets.
<mterry> micahg, I understand that GNOME remix wants to ship DD by default and use a default I don't personally recommend, but I'd like the rest of Ubuntu (the project)'s users to get the best default
<jbicha> mterry: not for Fedora users ;)
<mterry> jbicha, right, and they have to slum it with S3 by default.  But Fedora can run U1 on the client if they really wanted to
<mterry> jbicha, that's neither here nor there though
<mterry> This is about what Ubuntu's packaging defaults to
<mterry> micahg, I also agree little baby metapackages like deja-dup-backend-u1 or deja-dup-backend-s3 would be nice.  But never got around to it.  That's just syntactic sugar here though, and wouldn't help with seeding blacklisting
<jbicha> U1 is great but personally I don't like its UI, no other flavor ships U1 either
<mterry> jbicha, again, that's fine.  But I'm considering the case of the many flavors (all others really) that don't ship deja-dup
<micahg> mterry: it would help to drop it to a suggests, looking at the UI, what if you kept all the options in the backup location drop down, but offered to install the needed packages with sessioninstaller when selected (I guess you still need a sane default though which U1 does seem to be the best option for)
<mterry> jbicha, when a user installs deja-dup in such a case, I don't see what's wrong with pulling in U1 client support?
<mterry> micahg, so that's just an end run around having U1 in the install image?  I'd rather things just work when the user selects them
<micahg> mterry: edubuntu and ubuntu are the only flavors shipping U1
<mterry> micahg, sure.  And Ubuntu is the only flavor shipping deja-dup
<jbicha> U1 won't just work until it is configured any way
<mterry> jbicha, yeah, deja-dup points the user at that.  If they try to back up, a dialog comes up and starts the U1 config process
<jbicha> so you could say that the current recommends are insufficient since they don't actually make sure the U1 Qt control panel gets installed
<mterry> jbicha, they do
<micahg> mterry: well, I don't see a problem with it being on the Ubuntu image, but for anyone else wanting to use deja-dup, it doesn't force them to install U1 where it might not be desired, but I see your point about a sane default which U1 seems to be the best option, so idk here
<mterry> jbicha, I guess I'm saying is that U1-by-default is the best match with DD's mission statement.  So I'd like to not compromise that for all other users in ubuntu land
<mterry> micahg, but I'm saying, in all other flavors, if they are already choosing to download and install deja-dup, it doesn't seem so bad to install U1 support packages along with it.  Recommends pull in stuff all the time when opting in to a packageinstalling
<mterry> micahg, and just because U1 doesn't come by default in a flavor doesn't mean users of that flavor would actively dislike it being installed or available to use if a package can use it
<mterry> (in the context of manually installing a 3rd party package)
<micahg> mterry: sure, that's fine, originally I thought it didn't meet the criteria of needed in all but unusual circumstances (which is what Recommends is), but it does seem to in this case
<mterry> micahg, well, "needed" is a strong word.  But "strongly desired by mterry"  :)
<mterry> And best meets https://live.gnome.org/DejaDup/Mission
<micahg> The Recommends field should list packages that would be found together with this one in all but unusual installations.
<mterry> micahg, upstream (me) wants U1-by-default in all but unusual situations.  And in any standalone context (like, if deja-dup wasn't shipped by default), that would be sufficient.  Now, flavor owners and upstream are conflicting about what they view as unusual
<micahg> mterry: right, as I said, I agree with you at this point that U1 is the best by default option
<mterry> micahg, sorry I didn't mean to sound like I was beating a dead horse.  Just interested in this situation we've found.  I wish seeds allowed blacklisting in such cases.  I'm not sure how to best let everyone get what they want
<micahg> well, if ubuntu-gnome-desktop conflicts with those recommends, they won't be installed (and never could be though)
<mterry> Wait... Don't the meta packages have blacklist support?  I know seeds don't, but I thought the metas did
<mterry> hm, no i guess ot
<mterry> not
<jbicha> mterry: ubuntu-gnome could just not recommend deja-dup too ;)
<mterry> jbicha, that's another possibility.  It's not a GNOME project
<mterry> jbicha, I'd love it to be in more hands, but wouldn't be upset if you didn't include it.  Though I wish inclusion merits didn't depend on the technical detail of blacklist support
<micahg> if xubuntu wasn't so short on space, I'd suggest adding deja-dup
<mterry> micahg, jbicha: I suppose in this case, where upstream has a strongly-favored-default-if-distributor-doesn't-care-more, what I should do is what micahg suggested (show it in drop down and install if necessary) but to assuage concerns about menu bloat, just do it for the preferred option.  That would let Ubuntu and GNOME spins work as they want, and let other flavors work well in the user-downloads-it case
<mterry> and designers would be happy to
<mterry> o
<mterry> But it's too late for this cycle for that
<jbicha> ok
<mterry> But that doesn't give us great guidance for this cycle
<mterry> I guess I'd weigh the number of people that get DD via GNOME remix installs vs the number of people that manually install it and see which is larger.  Not sure how to do that though
<jbicha> I think I'm fine with waiting until next cycle for a fix
<mterry> :)  fine
<jbicha> since we're not using official infrastructure, I can always add a line to my build script to remove recommended packages if I really didn't want them
<mterry> jbicha, (meaning no DD in GNOME remix?)
<mterry> jbicha, oh really?  interesting
 * didrocks waves good evening
<tedg> kenvandine, Is there a way to get Gwibber to always show the images by default?
<tedg> kenvandine, It's okay, I have enough bandwidth :-)
<kenvandine> it isn't about that
<kenvandine> it makes scrolling suck much more
<tedg> Ah, hmm.
<mterry> tedg, was it jdstrand that originally mentioned the issues with remote login by default?
<mterry> jdstrand, I recall "the security team" saying that remote login should be disabled by default in Ubuntu installs.  Was that from you or do you know who did say that?
<tedg> mterry, We give him 5 more minutes, if he doesn't respond it goes in ;-)
<mterry> tedg, who else would have been involved?
<mterry> dbarth, do you know who on the security team told us to disable remote login by default?
<tedg> mterry, I thought it was mdeslaur, but apparently I was wrong.
<mdeslaur> mterry, tedg: jdstrand isn't available today
<mdeslaur> tedg: no, I only discussed NM with you
<tedg> mdeslaur, I'm just used to you saying no to me ;-)
<mdeslaur> what's the impact of turning this on? does it need extra packages to be installed for it to actually turn something on?
<tedg> mdeslaur, It's more "another way to use guest accounts"
<mdeslaur> tedg: that's because you tend to only ask when you know deep down it will be no :)
<tedg> mdeslaur, http://gould.cx/ted/blog/Desktop_in_the_cloud
<mdeslaur> tedg: so once you enable that, what provides the list of extra stuff in the greeter?
<mterry> mdeslaur, those packages are already on the image.  It's remote-login-service and libpam-freerdp and friends
<chrisccoulson> bug 969777 highlights the absolute ridiculousness of the auto-confirm feature in launchpad :/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969777 in firefox "Crashed while checking pictures on yahoo groups" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969777
<chrisccoulson> people are clearly clicking "affects me too" on any bug report, without even reading the descriptions :(
<mdeslaur> mterry: whoa...those packages are _installed_ by default on the desktop?
<mdeslaur> mterry, tedg: I'm going to have to defer to jdstrand on this, I believe his understanding of the packages when doing the MIR was that the packages were opt-in.
<tedg> mdeslaur, So if it is enabled, and there is networking, then they'll see a box in the list of users that is "remote login"
<mterry> mdeslaur, yes, but not used unless a gsettings key is on.  They've gone through MIR and security checks by jdstrand
<mdeslaur> mterry: and this is the gsettings that tedg has proposed to turn on by default?
<tedg> Yes
<mterry> mdeslaur, yes.  Right now the feature is opt-in.  I recall hearing that someone from security requested it be opt-in, but we're trying to find out who
<mterry> Because from a feature perspective, it would be neat if it was opt-out
<mdeslaur> mterry: sure, but we need to make sure this won't be used maliciously first
<mterry> mdeslaur, sure...  you mean above and beyond the MIR security checks?
<mdeslaur> the MIR security checks weren't done with having this on by default in mind
<mdeslaur> ie: we were assuming people who turn it on would be using computers as terminals
<tedg> Seems like there is no way to use it maliciously more than having a guest account feature at all.
<mdeslaur> tedg: if that's the case, then it won't be a big deal...but I want to get input from jdstrand as he actually did the review of them
<tedg> You could, with a guest account, just run xfreerdp full screen.
<tedg> mdeslaur, Makes sense.  I'll put him on review for the merge request.
<mdeslaur> tedg: thanks
 * tedg said that, but can't seem to make LP do it...
<mdeslaur> tedg: file a bug, and assign jdstrand to it, and subscribe ubuntu-security please if you can't flag him on the review
<tedg> mdeslaur, I got it, I for some reason had to resubmit it.
<tedg> No clue why.
<mdeslaur> tedg: cool
<thumper> bryceh: morning
<thumper> bryceh: re bug 1043562, shall I try editing the xorg.conf?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1043562 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[gm45] GPU lockup EIR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x60020100" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043562
<thumper> bryceh: what is UXA and SNA?
<thumper> bryceh: this is for my now-testing laptop, so happy to break it (ish)
<LLStarks> thumper, sna is the new acceleration
<LLStarks> ridiculously fast on older hardware
<thumper> hmm... perhaps I'll try it on the old laptop
<bryceh> thumper, should be something like this:
<bryceh> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-sna.conf
<bryceh> Section "Device"
<bryceh> # Identifier not significant
<bryceh>     Identifier "Integrated intel graphics"
<bryceh>     Driver "intel"
<bryceh>     Option "AccelMethod" "SNA"
<bryceh> EndSection
<thumper> bryceh: I don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d directory, should I?
<thumper> bryceh: also I don't seem to have an xorg.conf
<bryceh> yeah normally you don't need either so no stubs are put in
<bryceh> you can create the dir and stick in the snippet in a new file.  Or construct your own xorg.conf.  There's a skeleton in the ubuntu-x wiki pages.
<jdstrand> mterry: it was mdeslaur who recommended the remote desktop login be disabled by default
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: me?
<jdstrand> I thought so. am I misremembering? I thought you and tedg talked about it and this is what you landed on. I happen to agree (and think you asked me about it at the time)
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: that was for the NM applet
<jdstrand> oh, so I am misremembering
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I don't remember discussing the remote desktop login. I'm not sure what the impact of turning it on is, and figured you would know better since you did the MIR review
<jdstrand> mterry: ok, it wasn't mdeslaur. I don't think there was an official recommendation from the team, but it seems it is rather specialized and not something to have enabled by default
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: well, it is in main and supported. I think now it is in the realm of what makes the most sense
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: so it's limited like a guest account? ie: it can't be used to subvert local login or anything?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: now, granted, at the time I reviewed it things barely worked and there was nothing to authenticate to, but there are different backends available. one is 'uccs' (the landscape bit), and if you setup your account to allow remote login, then you can login with that. it doesn't change your password or anything
<jdstrand> then there is a citrix one and a freerdp one-- I didn't have servers to test those. I think we need tedg here
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: oh hrm, I didn't know you could set up your account to log in using that...how does that work with encrypted home and stuff?
<mdeslaur> I thought it was dynamic guest account only
<jdstrand> it won't work with encrypted home. maybe it is only for a guest account-- like I said, I had basically only code to look at
<jdstrand> no big picture or documentation
<mdeslaur> awesome
<mdeslaur> ok, well, let's let them turn it on then, and then poke holes into it afterwards I guess
<mdeslaur> It's hard to evaluate the security of something based on code repos alone :P
<jdstrand> indeed
<jdstrand> we could wait on tedtooo
<thumper> bryceh: so just creating that file will be enough?
<thumper> bryceh: ok, have that snippet in the file, just updating and I'll reboot, and let you know if it fixes the hang
<bryceh> thumper, you can verify by grepping your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for SNA
<thumper> ah FFS
<thumper> python-compizconfig fails to install
<thumper> and is blocking any dist-upgrade
<thumper> sub-process dpkg returned error code 1
<thumper> and apport is telling me MaxReports is reached already
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-11
<pitti> Bonjour
<stgraber> Morgen
<Mirv> thumper: the .pc now in python-compizconfig will be removed from compiz-dev, so that'll get fixed as soon as we disturb someone with push rights to lp:ubuntu/compiz
<Mirv> ideally though 0.9.8.2 will be ready today as well
<thumper> Mirv: ok, but right now I can't do anything with my test laptop :(
<thumper> Mirv: +1 for 0.9.8.2
<Mirv> thumper: depending on what you need, well most probably you compile unity of course, you could remove compiz-dev package temporarily
<thumper> Mirv: my laptop is running as pure quantal as it can right now
<thumper> don't think it has a currently built unity
<Mirv> thumper: hmm, you mean you're not running staging PPA? there hasn't been an upload of compiz with the problematic python-compizconfig change
<thumper> Mirv: oh perhaps it is the staging ppa
<thumper> ah yes it is
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> didrocks: Good morning.
<didrocks> hey RAOF :)
<didrocks> how are you?
<RAOF> Somewhat inexplicably tired.
<RAOF> Also somewhat explicably tired :)
<RAOF> Yourself?
<RAOF> Also, I think we've got a candidate problem for all the crashes in libdbus: threading.
<didrocks> oh? excellent!
<didrocks> I'm good, thanks :)
<didrocks> RAOF: hey, in all your tireness, do you think you can spend few minutes to update your WI and so spec status?
<didrocks> like https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-xorg-general, can we set it to "beta available"?
<didrocks> pitti: the signon-ui issue should be fix with today's update btw
<pitti>  didrocks: nice!
<pitti> yay quantal
<RAOF> didrocks: So I won't get kicked out of google services every 12 hours or so? :)
<didrocks> RAOF: normally, you shouldn't :)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine! how was the mozilla week-end?
<pitti> mvo: guten Morgen
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, it was good thanks. but quite tiring :)
<pitti> mvo: software-center tests currently fail, as they output to stderr
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: heh, I can imagine :)
<pitti> mvo: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/AutoPkg%20Test/job/quantal-adt-software-center/lastFailedBuild/ARCH=i386,label=albali/artifact/results/dsc0t-run-tests-stderr
<pitti> mvo: could the test script either drop the set -x or do an exec 2>&1 before?
<pitti> mvo: I guess it also needs to unset TMPDIR, as it cannot change user and then copy to the adt temp dir
<pitti> jibel: ^ FYI
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, there was quite a few people from the french mozilla community there ;)
<mvo> pitti: sure, doing that now - just to be clear my hack^Wworkaround for running as root is no longer needed?
<didrocks> kinouchou was around, I guess I know at least 4 other people coming as well :)
<pitti> mvo: not sure -- what was the workaround about?
<pitti> mvo: I just unset TMPDIR in tests that involve multiple users, FWIW
<mvo> pitti: su -lc ubuntu basic
<mvo> ly
<pitti> mvo: hm, depends -- I guess you would want the tests to run as non-root?
<mvo> pitti: yes
<pitti> otherwise you might have polkit permissions that normal users don't actually have
<pitti> mvo: so I'd say keep the su for now
<pitti> and do exec 2>&1 and "unset TMPDIR"
<mvo> pitti: ok, I dropped the -x and unset TMPDIR now
<pitti> mvo: danke!
<mvo> pitti: thank you! I will upload soon(ish)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, kinouchou is the person i've met at UDS too, isn't she? sorry, i'm terrible with names ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: right :)
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, you are looking at the colord recent bugs btw? (I saw you have some assigned targeted for the release)
<didrocks> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-q-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: btw, you have some on that list assigned to you as well, is it going to work for you? ^
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: also, do you think you will have the time to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1014635? or should I put that on the not fixing list?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1014635 in firefox "Import Wizard has to be cancelled" [Low,Triaged]
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh, does that one still exist? i have a feeling that was fallout from bug 1013186
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1013186 in firefox "Ubuntu customizations aren't being used" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013186
<chrisccoulson> might be worth asking the reporter if it still happens
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: can you please do that and put all the tasks to incomplete?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm trying to clean the list, it needed some love apparently :)
<chrisccoulson> ok, commented now
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: and on the 2 others that are assigned to you? are they on track?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, i have a patch for one of those already. i need to send it upstream. i'll do that in a bit
<didrocks> excellent, thanks chrisccoulson :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: btw, you didn't notice anything on the "quick filtering is regularly collapsing"?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, no, i didn't notice that. but then, i usually keep it collapsed anyway. i think i said i'd try keeping it open, but i keep collapsing it manually out of habit ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'll do a patched version for you to remove the onclick handler once opened :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it seems to me it always happens after a thunderbird update
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that doesn't surprise me
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if i could trigger it by setting the build id in my compatibility.ini to something bogus? (so it thinks it's been updated)
<didrocks> some kind of rethorical question as you are the best to answer it :-)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that didn't work :/
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll have to have a think about it :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: thanks :)
<didrocks> jibel: hey, you still have bug #1042211 I guess (now that you have some drivers which work on your netbook back)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1042211 in mesa "[quantal] [regression] [i915] Corrupted display, desktop and menus don't repaint correctly using Mesa 9.0 (8.0.4 works)" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042211
<didrocks> jibel: "As original poster, I confirm the latest updates fixed it on the Asus 1015pe."
<didrocks> so compiz gles fixed it in some way if I understand normally?
<jibel> didrocks, this one is fixed.
<jibel> didrocks, but I had another one with latest mesa which has been reverted
<didrocks> jibel: which is not the resume from suspend issue?
<jibel> didrocks, no
<jibel> didrocks, it was bug 1047306
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047306 in mesa "[Quantal] [Intel Atom] Mesa 2012/09/07 updates broke it all" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047306
<didrocks> tjaalton: sorry for the bug spam, I'm reworking and cleaning the incoming bug list
<didrocks> jibel: ah, you mean what the revert fixed
<didrocks> RAOF: I have another colord one for you :)
<RAOF> didrocks: Boo!
<didrocks> heh :)
<RAOF> I've got a plausible hypothesis for a couple of classes of crash; apparently seb could reproduce another one at will, so I guess I'll need to see if I can do it a similar way...
<RAOF> (And those plausible hypotheses come complete with patches that would fix it if they were in fact the cause)
<didrocks> excellent, thanks RAOF :)
<mhr3> didrocks, valadoc in Q only has support for vala 0.14
<mhr3> what's that? there's vala 0.18 now?
<mhr3> oh yea
<ricotz> mhr3, since there are no releases of valadoc a newer snapshot is needed ;)
<ricotz> mhr3, you can test out the vala-team ppa package of it
<didrocks> mhr3: sorry, but dealing with other part that PS isn't doing right first :/
<didrocks> I'm on my 3G connexion, having network issues
<didrocks> cyphermox: hey, how are you?
<cyphermox> didrocks: pretty good, you
<didrocks> cyphermox: starting to coughing :/ otherwise good!
<didrocks> cyphermox: I think you saw that I assigned to you/touch some bugs
<cyphermox> yeah, thanks
<didrocks> cyphermox: thanks for assigning bugs? seb's job is cool :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: another thing, do you have some time to look at evolution NBS? Seb told me before leaving on holidays you had some insight of it
<didrocks> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<didrocks> ebook/evolution
<cyphermox> yeah there's lot of things that need to just go :/
<didrocks> cyphermox: do you think you will be able to tackle that this week?
<cyphermox> yeah, I already started on tracker
<didrocks> cyphermox: excellent! keep me posted please :)
<didrocks> jbicha: hey, good morning
<jbicha> didrocks: good morning
<pitti> hey jbicha, how are you?
<pitti> did anyone ever try running clutter/nux/unity stuff in xvfb or KVM? (for tests)
<didrocks1> jbicha: sorry, have been disconnected
<didrocks1> just had: 15:07:29      didrocks | jbicha: hey, good morning
<didrocks1> pitti: seems the security team did, why?
<pitti> didrocks1: I'm pondering how I write UI integration tests for suspend/resume handling (one of my work items)
<pitti> so I need to e. g. start totem and see that it blocks auto-suspend, and the like
<pitti> but totem doesn't work in xvfb due to clutter
<jbicha> didrocks1: you didn't miss anything :)
<didrocks> pitti: should work in a full session using llvmpipe, I did that on my netbook "forcing" it
<didrocks> jbicha: how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: d'accord, merci
<didrocks> pitti: de rien :)
<jbicha> didrocks: I'm doing pretty good
<didrocks> jbicha: good enough to fancy a small UIFe? bug #1048976 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1048976 in ubuntu-wallpapers "[UIFe] Update default ubuntu wallpaper to quantal version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048976
<jbicha> oh good, I was about to start asking around for that
<jbicha> I have to work on docs this weekend
<didrocks> jbicha: great! you will even have the right wallpaper then :)
<jbicha> it doesn't seem to have a wallpaper attached though
<didrocks> no, I didn't attach to it, want it or it's just for your curiousity?
<didrocks> (the package is ready to be uploaded)
<jbicha> is it purpley-orangey blobs or is it tesselated origami?
<didrocks> still purpley-orangey
<jbicha> didrocks: ok, +1'd
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you know what this is? /usr/lib/firefox/firefox http://www.mardy.it/oauth2callback?code=<long gibberish>
<didrocks> jbicha: thanks, uploading :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I don't know what mardy.it is, and this process is sitting there for 4 hours already
<didrocks> pitti: did you restart the signon deamons since you upgrade?
<pitti> oh, oauth -- that might be from empathy, and the ever-annoying "wah wah want to reauth to google"?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i've no idea what that is
<didrocks> pitti: mardy is an IRC nickname :)
<jbicha> pitti: bug 1047588
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047588 in online-accounts-account-plugins "Account authentication spawning oauth2callback to mardy.it" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047588
<didrocks> yeah, that's it :)
<pitti> hah
<pitti> merci beaucoup
<didrocks> mais toujours de rien ;)
<didrocks> I told him to be a little more silent when he introduces backdoors to ubuntu :p
<chrisccoulson> oh, i've not set up any online accounts. perhaps that's why i haven't seen it ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you hate the web, right? :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no jabber? no gtalk? wow
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i like the web ;)
 * pitti watches chrisccoulson attach some letters to one of his pidgins
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: was just j/k ;)
<pitti> meh, dear X.org, please do start in KVM
<chrisccoulson> pitti, no, i only use IRC. and i've not opened empathy for months ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: hey! good morning
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: TBH, I'm a little bit in the same case
<chrisccoulson> i do occasionally chat to friends on facebook, but i just use their web UI for that
<didrocks> even not facebook ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<kenvandine> didrocks, good morning
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<didrocks> kenvandine: how are you?
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> and you?
<didrocks> start coughing apparently :/
<kenvandine> hehe
<didrocks> let's see how it goes, lot of coffees maybe in the next days :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: ~ubuntu-art-pkg isn't accessible for my powerless bzr rights
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you please push lp:~didrocks/ubuntu-wallpapers/ubuntu to lp:~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-wallpapers/ubuntu?
<kenvandine> sure
<didrocks> (and maybe we should fix that later on to have real rights on it)
<chrisccoulson> chatting on facebook (and other sites) will be nicer in firefox with the social API stuff they're working on
<didrocks> kenvandine: also, when you get a chance, please paste the bug # for the lens in the FFe section of the team report :)
<Laney> hm, launchpad says that I am in that team
<kenvandine> didrocks, yup :)
<Laney> Iain Lane → Ubuntu Core Development Team → Ubuntu Artwork Packagers
<didrocks> kenvandine: thanks!
<didrocks> Laney: hum, I just tried to push
<didrocks> and got some readonly error
<Laney> weird
<didrocks> I didn't insist, I got some transiant ones yesterday
<didrocks> so maybe they are updating something, we had issues with bzrlib for the unity merger
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: what's this social API stuff?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it doesn't seem to be in the html5 discussions I followed on
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, https://wiki.mozilla.org/Labs/SocialAPI
<kenvandine> didrocks, pushed
<didrocks> kenvandine: thanks again (I'm sure you looked at the new wallpaper! :p)
<kenvandine> not yet :)
<pitti> kenvandine: do you know whether there's a way to run an indicator in a kind of test sandbox, i. e. without starting the whole unity?
<larsu> pitti, /usr/lib/libindicator/indicator-loader3 /path/to/libindicator.so
<larsu> indicator-loader is in libindicator3-tools
<pitti> c'est parfait, merci!
<kenvandine> what larsu said
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> pitti, but note that is the rendering side... there is also a service to go with it
<kenvandine> but that doesn't need to be run in a special way
<pitti> yeah, that's just d-bus activated, isn't it?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> but if you are testing in a local build
<kenvandine> you might want to run it by hand
<kenvandine> which is tricky....
<larsu> pitti, set INDICATOR_SERVICE_REPLACE_MODE=1
<pitti> why? I thought you could just start the service manually from the build tree, and then run the loader
<pitti> but anyway, I want to write an UI system integration test, so dbus activation is fine
<kenvandine> it respawns
<pitti> larsu: nice trick anyway, thanks
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> just something that bites a lot of people
<pitti> I just want to get enough of a session running in autopkgtest so that I can exercise some indicator actions
<kenvandine> if the system one is fine, then easy :)
 * larsu would be much happier if indicators simply used d-bus activation
<kenvandine> larsu, me too
<pitti> larsu: n'est ce pas /usr/share/dbus-1/services/indicator-session.service?
<pitti> I thought they were (the services, not the UI)
<larsu> pitti, yeah, but the panel plugins have some additional logic to restart the services
<pitti> nice! x.org and indicator-session in my minimal vm
<larsu> :)
<pitti> I guess as I just want to inject some d-bus commands, I don't even need the UI bits, but it's easier for initial tinkering
<Laney> dobey: Can I bring your attention to bug #1047800 please? :-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047800 in ubuntuone-client-gnome "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_vfprintf_internal()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047800
 * Laney got this just by navigating to a newly-shared U1 directory in nautilus
<dobey> Laney: hrmm
<Laney> actually, I had just ticked "share locally" or whatever it is to one that I had uploaded from another machine and U1 was in the middle of bringing it down to me
<dobey> ugh. that is weird
<dobey> and why is that stack trace incomplete? are there no dbus dbgsyms available to apport retracer?
<Laney> try https://launchpadlibrarian.net/92020668/Stacktrace.txt
<dobey> hmm, one of the older dupes has better trace it seems
<dobey> heh, that's exactly the one i'm already looking at :)
<Laney> :-)
<mterry> tedg, poke about remote-login-by-default
 * Laney is out for a bit
<didrocks> hey mterry
<mterry> didrocks, hello!
<dobey> huh. this is a very weird trace
<didrocks> how are you?
<mterry> didrocks, good!
<didrocks> mterry: if you have features needed FFe that are not handled on PS side, please add them to the team report :)
<mterry> didrocks, I don't think so...
<didrocks> mterry: great, you are out of trouble then! IIRC, you worked on something similar to bug #1045662 recently?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1045662 in gnome-settings-daemon "[power]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_rr_screen_get_dpms_mode()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045662
<mterry> didrocks, yup!
<mterry> let me see
<mterry> bug 971353
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 971353 in gnome-settings-daemon "power : gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_rr_screen_get_dpms_mode " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971353
<didrocks> so, a real dup?
<didrocks> let me gladely dup it :)
<mterry> :)  yeah, they reported with unfixed version, so dup it
<didrocks> thanks mterry :)
<tedg> mterry, Is there mail?  Let me check.
<mterry> tedg, there is scrollback when mdeslaur and jdstrand talked about it last night
<tedg> mterry, Hmm, I don't have all of that scrollback.  Looking for logs.  Just a sec.
<jdstrand> mterry, tedg: so we decided enable it for now. we will be poking at it more and may have more questions
<jdstrand> mterry, tedg: unfortunately, I wasn't able to see the overall picture and how it worked on the default system at the time of my review. now that more of the bits are landing and we can see your intent, we'll have a better idea
<desrt> so.... i install gdm and change my default display manager
<desrt> then i uninstall gdm
<jdstrand> that said, it seems like an odd default option to enable
<desrt> how do i convince lightdm to take over again?
<tedg> jdstrand, Okay, I have a juju charm that can build a rdp server for you.
<jdstrand> tedg: that would be excellent
<mterry> tedg, so if we enable this, every user will see a "Remote Login" option on the bottom of the list?
<tedg> jdstrand, http://gould.cx/ted/blog/Desktop_in_the_cloud
<tedg> mterry, Yes
<tedg> mterry, If they have networking.
<mterry> tedg, and design wants that?
<tedg> mterry, (after that branch lands)
<didrocks> desrt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<tedg> mterry, I guess I don't know design's opinion on it, but I do know that is what I was told how it would work.
<didrocks> then you have a lovely debconf prompt :)
<desrt> didrocks: huh.  i thought i had tried that
<desrt> thanks in any case :)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<mterry> tedg, asking in #ubuntu-release about it.  I also realized the gsettings key to enable/disable is counter to how the rest of the greeter is customized.  It should be toggled in lightdm.conf, so I'll look at making that change today
<jdstrand> tedg: so, there is rdp, uccs and citrix? will poking at rdp be representative of the other two?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: did you get a receipt from my weekly report meeting email?
<tedg> mterry, Ah, okay.
<mterry> jdstrand, can you comment in bug 1040221 that it's OK to try turning it on by default?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: the way I understand it is it communicates with uccs to get your list of rdp and citrix servers
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1040221 in unity-greeter "FFe request: Provide remote login options" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040221
<tedg> jdstrand, Yeah, the citrix stuff we can't really put in the repo because it needs their proprietary client :-(
<tedg> jdstrand, You can grab the code and try it, but it'll probably only end up in partner or extras or something.
<didrocks> davidcalle: mterry: I saw the photo lens has been added without any tests, is that something on purpose?
<davidcalle> didrocks, would manual tests work for you?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: re uccs: yes, that is what I saw in the code review too. however, I thought it might be possible to setup an rdp/citrix server to connect to independently of uccs (the landscape bit)
<didrocks> davidcalle: check with the unity team about those
<didrocks> davidcalle: as they are the one who will run them
<jdstrand> tedg: can you comment? ^
<mdeslaur> tedg: ^
<tedg> jdstrand, mdeslaur, if you want to see what the list of servers part is the easiest way to test that is "echo -n ubuntussopass | thin-client-config-agent me@ubuntu.sso"
<didrocks> davidcalle: but I think it's fine for lenses, even if automated tests will be appreciated
<didrocks> davidcalle: please, stop landing stuff without tests into distro, we don't do that anymore
<didrocks> davidcalle: also, can you make the video lens on the same level regarding testing?
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> thanks :)
<tedg> jdstrand, There are ways to do that, but they're there mostly for testing today.  But, all that changes is where the list of servers comes from now how it works with the accounts, etc.
<mterry> didrocks, sorry, my fault.
<didrocks> mterry: no worry, but I want to be fair with other PS people and that we don't start again to go into the wrong direction
<jdstrand> tedg: ok, thanks
<mterry> didrocks, yup
<davidcalle> mterry, mine actually. Will do my best to land them asap.
<mterry> didrocks, no meeting looks like?
<didrocks> mterry: sorry, was in a pm, let me try to play this game of listing people :)
<didrocks> bryceh: chrisccoulson, cyphermox, kenvandine, mterry, robru, Laney, tkamppeter: anything particular to discuss for this week?
<didrocks> please remember updating your blueprints status :)
<kenvandine> nope
<robru> didrocks, nothing major to mention, I'm still plugging away at gwibber.
 * kenvandine hugs robru
<robru> BFFs!
<kenvandine> :-D
<didrocks> robru: plug plug ;)
<didrocks> ok no meeting it seems then, I assigned some bugs to some lucky of you, please watch for them out :)
<mterry> yay
<didrocks> thanks!
<robru> thanks didrocks
<davmor2> kenvandine: good news this latest update didn't bork my sip password,  bad neww the 2 google accounts I have both need a fresh authenticate app when I start up the system :(
<kenvandine> davmor2, yeah... i've been complaining to mardy about that :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, can you file a bug for that?
<kenvandine> against account-plugins?
<davmor2> kenvandine: will do
<kenvandine> davmor2, thanks
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, sorry, just got back from exercise :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: no worry, nothing special to discuss?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, not really. i'm basically working on bug fixing now
<didrocks> bug fixing is good, did you hide the chat button? :)
<doko> didrocks, do you know what the replacement of libgsf-gnome-1-dev is?
<doko> was dropped in quantal
<didrocks> doko: seems they are declared obsolete in debian/ubuntu:
<doko> yes
<didrocks> you see some rdepends?
 * didrocks checks
<didrocks> ah, I know the upstream for planner
<didrocks> let me check
<didrocks> doko: from what I see both libg3d and planner are build-depending on libgsf-gnome-1-dev, but it seems they don't link to it
<didrocks> let me perform some build test
<didrocks> libg3d:
<doko> didrocks, libg3d not needed
<didrocks>  libgsf-1-dev | libgsf-gnome-1-dev,
<doko> and doing planner now
<didrocks> doko: I'm already on it, building
<doko> which seems to work. uploaded
<didrocks> this fast? did you make any test?
<doko> package did build
<didrocks> well, doesn't mean it's working :)
<didrocks> but ok, next time I'll let you investigate if you really want to upload it at any cost :p
<jbicha> didrocks: did you want to add ubuntu-default-settings to the ubuntu-desktop seed & metapackage?
<Laney> has anyone from the release team considered that?
<didrocks> jbicha: I thought you wanted to deal with the FFe first, no?
<jbicha> Laney: not really, I mentioned it in an email to the release team last week but I wasn't sure if it need a FFe or not
<jbicha> it's bug 1039792
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1039792 in ubuntu-meta "[needs-packaging] [MIR] ubuntu-default-settings" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039792
<didrocks> the MIR has been acked, I guess thats fine as it doesn't change anything structurally, wdyt Laney?
<Laney> is it planned to drop the overrides from the individual packages this cycle?
<didrocks> Laney: I suggested beginning of next cycle or with GNOME updates as they come
<didrocks> I have no strong opinion either way, seems low risk to me
<jbicha> Laney: yes I was hoping to, as otherwise ubuntu-gnome-default-settings would need to override the override back to default
<Laney> jbicha: right, how many packages are affected then?
<jbicha> I mean it's not essential as we know how to work around it, but it is nicer
<LLStarks> jbicha, does your tbird have a window bar?
<jbicha> potentially nearly everything in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/10_*
<jbicha> LLStarks: this is where I admit that this week I'm running Ubuntu GNOME which doesn't have thunderbird pre-installed...
<LLStarks> ha
<Laney> well, if you think you can do it
<jbicha> I'm going to have to install Unity this week though for docs
<LLStarks> i'm running gnome-shell and there's no window bar for tbird
<didrocks> Laney: even if we can't do everything in a run, there is no file overwrite, just two overrides of the same value
<didrocks> and desrt will be happy, what price this can have? :)
<LLStarks> i feel so empty
<Laney> yeah. I think that if we're going to do it then we might as well get it all done
<Laney> jbicha: go for it
<Laney> beta freeze (next thurs) is probably a reasonable deadline to be fiddling with changes like dropping schemas
<didrocks> ok, updating the seed then, and moving the package to main as the MIR is accepted
<didrocks> Laney: jbicha ^
<Laney> cool
<jbicha> thanks
<desrt> didrocks: i was right -- i had tried that before
<desrt> didrocks: still not working :/
<desrt> jbicha: so gnome-shell lockscreen is.... unhappy
<jbicha> desrt: ?
<desrt> we just got an upgrade that prints a "could not connect to gdm" message and doesn't lock
<didrocks> desrt: hum? so you have lightdm chosen by default, and it's not the own starting? interested
<didrocks> interesting*
<Laney> http://paste.debian.net/189201/ is this a sane patch (to gconf)?
<desrt> didrocks: i had this issue before.... i ended up reinstalling to fix it :p
<jbicha> desrt: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=683060
<ubot2> Gnome bug 683060 in lock-screen "Impossible to unlock screen if not using GDM" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<didrocks> desrt: try asking robert when he's around
<didrocks> I thought it was just this alternative being enough
<jbicha> I just grabbed the first patch from there; I don't think the patch from today is quite what we want either
<desrt> jbicha: i wonder if we can just package the gdm service that provides the auth stuff
<jbicha> I think robert said doing something like that was awfully complex
<desrt> it needn't be part of lightdm...
<jbicha> well I think the gnome-shell guys want their new lock screen to be used by everyone so they probably would be happy if someone got that working
<desrt> this does seem like the correct way forward.
<desrt> seems like we could autostart org.gnome.DisplayManager
<micahg> desrt: are you a GTK person or just GLIB upstream?
<desrt> glib mostly
<desrt> but i do the odd gtk patch from time to time in specific areas
<desrt> (mostly application support stuff)
<micahg> desrt: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/111315068/gtk%2B3.0_3.4.2-0ubuntu0.5~ppa~tj.debdiff
<desrt> larsu: ^ ?
 * desrt really knows absolutely nothing about printing
<micahg> if it's accepted upstream, I'll sponsor it into Ubuntu
<larsu> micahg, do you know when the "Custom." prefix is already there? I think this should never happen...
<larsu> oh, there's a bug number in the changelog
<micahg> yeah, with links all over the place
<larsu> micahg, it certainly fixes the problem, but it's not the right solution. I wouldn't recommend upstreaming it like this
<micahg> larsu: ok, thanks, could you comment in the bug with any tips on how to proceed?
<larsu> micahg, I don't have any tips yet, but I'll fix it this week, shouldn't be too hard
<micahg> larsu: ok, can I give you the bug then?
<larsu> sure
<micahg> oh, there's no assignee, so I'll leave it as is
<didrocks> jbicha: I'll push to ubuntu-meta the ubuntu-default-settings a little bit later, needs to wait for it to be published in main (the override needs a publisher run)
<didrocks> I'll disconnect for dinner, have a good evening everyone :)
<mterry> tedg, can you roll a new remote-login-service?
<tedg> mterry, For the g_error() patch?
<tedg> mterry, I'm working on network detection right now, I was going to finish that before releasing.
<mterry> tedg, no worries
<mterry> tedg, I'll just distro-patch the g_error one
<mterry> tedg, I just wanted that fix in place before I enabled it by default
<micahg> mterry: someone showed me Bug #1033887 last night, looks easy enough to fix I think
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1033887 in deja-dup "backup fails with error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033887
<mterry> micahg, thanks, marked it as a dup of another report that I was looking at yesterday
<micahg> cool
<mterry> micahg, it's been a problem for a while, but I've been waiting until bug hunting season (post FF) to get to it
<mterry> Seems about time
<mterry> jbicha, are you able to approve my ubuntu-doc mailling list posts?  I'd appreciate it if so
<jbicha> mterry: no, I'm not an admin; I think mdke is; or you could just subscribe & re-send
<micahg> mterry: I'm guessing there shouldn't be a problem with me sponsoring adding Enhances to the xchat-indicator binaries?
<mterry> micahg, I don't remember the context for this conversation
<micahg> mterry: no context, asking a question :)
<micahg> Bug #1049194 FWIW
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1049194 in xchat-indicator "Add the xchat-indicator package as an "Enhances:" for xchat" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049194
<mterry> micahg, Enhances: xchat ?
<micahg> yeah, and Enhances: xchat-indicator
<micahg> just wanted to check if there was a reason not to
<mterry> micahg, xchat doesn't Enhance xchat-indicator, does it?  Seems like a weird relationship
<micahg> reporter originally wanted recommends on the indicators and I said no
<micahg> mterry: the other way, the indicator enhances xchat{,-gnome}
<mterry> I think Enhances and Suggests make sense
<mterry> Enhance: xchat, Suggests: xchat-indicator
<mterry> My vote anyway
<micahg> ok, sponsoring (and I'm using the bzr branch as well)
<micahg> well, I'm only doing the enhances side since it's 1 upload :)
<mterry> micahg, awesome
<Laney> desrt: would you know if http://paste.debian.net/189201/ is sane?
<desrt> Laney: i can't imagine it would hurt anything, but i'm a little bit suspicious of this issue showing up now...
<Laney> I don't know why either, but banshee/tomboy became a victim of this crash in Quantal
 * kenvandine curses tedg
<kenvandine> i just tried to check out indicate-datetime
<kenvandine> grrr!
<kenvandine> it's been 3.5 years... and i still screw up indicate and indicator :-D
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm here to help your grammar.  Just because you can't learn it  ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> i think this is a sign that i haven't messed with the indicators enough this cycle
<kenvandine> i actually didn't have it checked out anywhere
<tedg> Heh, see, now that's you're problem.
<tedg> your
<kenvandine> and you're here to help my grammar
<tedg> Think of it this way kenvandine, by helping you, I'm helping you set a good example for your children.  By them having a good example, they'll do better in school and lead more successful lives.  Don't do it for me, do it for the children.
<kenvandine> :-p
<doko> cursing the unity-staging team building every commit on powerpc :-(
<Laney> doko: #ubuntu-unity is probably a better channel for flames :P
<micahg> doko: that was supposed to stop
<chrisccoulson> urgh, is this unity webapps stuff relying on multiple profile support in firefox?
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i really don't know
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, it is. it's entirely dependant on a feature that is deprecated and being removed
<dobey> awesome
<micahg> Firefox is getting rid of multiple profiles?
<chrisccoulson> yes, it's been the plan to remove this feature for ages, it just hasn't happened yet
<micahg> I thought they wanted to remove the manager, not the feature, ugh :(
<dobey> people use that feature for actual things?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, maybe it is then. but the whole feature sucks
<chrisccoulson> multiple profiles is completely and utterly broken unless you start using -no-remote everywhere, and then it's still broken, but just in different ways
<dobey> it made a little bit of sense in netscape on windows 95
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe the entire thing is dependant on this
<kenvandine> is that for chromeless?
<dobey> kenvandine: and not screwing with the user's actual profile, i guess?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, it looks like it. it's a shame that they're not using the upstream chromeless runtime, which doesn't depend on any of these hacks
<kenvandine> :/
<chrisccoulson> and they symlink the cookies.sqlite file between profiles :/
<chrisccoulson> that's pointless, considering firefox locks that so that only one instance can access it
<chrisccoulson> the more i look at this, the more i want to cry
<cyphermox> Laney: still around?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, there's the removal patch: https://bug214675.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=416998
<chrisccoulson> it removes the UI and multiple profile support
<chrisccoulson> so, the whole lot
<chrisccoulson> oh dear
<Laney> cyphermox: yo
<cyphermox> Laney: would you agree that evolution-rss 0.3.92 is bugfix, fixing up building against EDS 3.5 (I want to finish clearing the NBS list) --> http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution-rss/log/
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: why aren't you including Firefox 16 Beta in Quantal?
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, the release date is cutting it a bit fine
<Laney> cyphermox: yeah, looks alright
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next ;)
<cyphermox> Laney: ok, thanks
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: so you're going for a 0-day SRU instead?
<Laney> yay for EDS transitions
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, yep :)
<RAOF> Huh. Has indicator-messages deliberately dropped support for all apps which aren't empathy or gwibber?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, thunderbird and xchat-gnome work too ;)
<RAOF> But not evolution or smuxi. Ok, what's going on here.
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, bug 1040259
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1040259 in unity-mail "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040259
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-12
<micahg> chrisccoulson: jbicha: I was going to discuss with skaet actually, I figured to play it by ear
<micahg> re 16 in quantal
<micahg> chrisccoulson is right not to include it ATM though
<doko_> robert_ancell, would you mind uploading non-change uploads for the nth poppler transition?
<doko_> <infinity> Oh, thank god, I was worried we might go a whole month without a poppler ABI bump.
<doko_> <infinity> I wonder if maybe we should rename PlusOneMaint to PopplerAndEDSMaint.
<doko_> <doko> just staff two people from -desktop for the team, there's not much to do for -foundations
<doko_> jasoncwarner_, seb128: ^^^ pretty please let's find a solution for this. this kind of stuff is pushed into the development releases, otoh I do hear that desktop doesn't stuff the maint+1 team very well
<robert_ancell> doko_, yes, was waiting for it to be built
<TheMuso> jbicha: You around by any chance?
<jbicha> TheMuso: yes
<TheMuso> jbicha: Ah great. Have you seen this branch, an alternate fix to your own for GDM autologin: lp:~darkxst/casper/fix-gdm-autologin-lp1046630
<TheMuso> jbicha: THe same thing done somewhat differently, although the persistance check is removed, which I disagree with.
<TheMuso> I'm wondering whether you are ok with that, and whether you also want the extra gsettings change he included.
<jbicha> TheMuso: yes, his changes are fine
<TheMuso> jbicha: What do you think about the removal of persistance checking?
<jbicha> I believe it's not really needed with the sed lines; and the the kdm & lxdm sections don't have that check
<TheMuso> Fair enough, will take his branch wholesale then.
<TheMuso> Thanks.
<jbicha> thanks! it was a headache trying to patch casper in our build script
 * TheMuso nods.
<TheMuso> Ok, I'll mark your branch merged, even though its not, because the end result is the same. :)
<TheMuso> jbicha: Oh, and please add a changelog entry next time.
<TheMuso> Thanks again.
<jbicha> robert_ancell: could you sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/ubuntu-default-settings
<robert_ancell> jbicha, does it need to conflict with metacity, gsettings-desktop-schemas etc?
<jbicha> no, you can have multiple overrides for the same setting
<jbicha> and the files are named differently so that doesn't conflict either
<robert_ancell> jbicha, ok, cool
<robert_ancell> jbicha, btw I registered lp.net/ubuntu-default-settings so you can push to lp:~jbicha/ubuntu-default-settings/blah in the future
<robert_ancell> jbicha, uploaded
<pitti> Bonjour
<robert_ancell> jbicha, btw have you considered putting anjuta on the ubuntu gnome image?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I hadn't considered it yet http://paste.ubuntu.com/1199894/
<robert_ancell> jbicha, asking because it's considered a standard app: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/teams/releng/3.5.91/versions
<robert_ancell> along with devhelp, nemiver, rygel, accerciser
<robert_ancell> glade, gnome-devel-docs etc
<jbicha> nemiver & rygel aren't useful enough
<jbicha> installing gnome-devel pulls in a lot but it works too http://paste.ubuntu.com/1199900/
<jbicha> the definition of GNOME apps is a bit fuzzy
<robert_ancell> yeah
<jbicha> like the Abiword v. LibreOffice discussion on desktop-devel which didn't really conclude anything
<jbicha> ooh, vinagre & Boxes are both listed
<thumper> hi ho
<thumper> who could I bitch to about libpixman?
<thumper> it hates valgrind
<robert_ancell> thumper, upstream?
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> I'm wondering if I'm being overly harsh
<thumper> perhaps we just suck at using it
<RAOF> thumper: Upstream would be good; failing that, it's an X lib.
<dglass> Question about python-evolution: LP: #1041785 seems to be fixed by adding python-gnome2 as a dependency for python-evolution. I'm not sure if this is the correct fix or not. Is anyone working on this?
<micahg> jbicha: speaking of rygel, are you planning on fixing that any time soon? :)
<dglass> I've been using python-evolution for another package (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wakeup) which has evolution capabilities broken in quantal because of this bug.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti. I think I caught a cold :/ not really big yet (just some coughing), but it seems to evolve quickly
<didrocks> yourself?
<pitti> argh, I'm just over that -- good luck!
<pitti> je vais bien!
<pitti> I've got some sore muscles (but it feels good), from the first Taekwondo training after the rather long summer break
<pitti> high time to get into exercise again :)
<pitti> oh, c'est l'anniversaire de Seb
<didrocks> heh, indeed, getting back to training is quite hard :)
<didrocks> oui, c'est son anniversaire :)
 * pitti sends him some greetings
<robert_ancell> Sweetshark, hey, can you reupload libreoffice so it builds against the latest poppler? I'm not keen to download 300M just to do a no-change upload :)
<pitti> didrocks: et demain est le ton, oui?
<didrocks> pitti: en effet :)
<pitti> didrocks: hier, c'était de Jibel, what a coincidence ;)
<didrocks> pitti: oh really? Didn't know about that one! Will catch him today :)
<didrocks> pitti: september has a high birth rate AFAIK ;)
<pitti> grande fête d'anniversaire des français :)
<didrocks> ahah :)
<pitti> didrocks: do you guys really say "quatre-vingt-seize", not something like "nonante-six"?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, quatre-ving-seize :) Only elderly and belgium people are telling "nonante-…"
<pitti> wow, arithmetic :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, the dictionary says that's "swiss/belgium", indeed
<didrocks> at least, it's logicial :)
<didrocks> logical*
<pitti> (also for huitante/octante)
<pitti> fascinating
<didrocks> oh great, my session crashed
<didrocks> well, compiz first
<didrocks> then, went to tty1, start metacity
<didrocks> and boum, no more session
<didrocks> ok, compiz is still crazy, restarting
<didrocks> wonder if it's not the mesa driver…
<didrocks> (and I'm running in llvmpipe then now
<didrocks> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x301)
<didrocks> yep, that's the cause, so something in mesa made compiz crashed
<didrocks> then, as my machine is quite beefy, I just see high CPU with llvmpipe, not that much slowliness
<didrocks> anyway, restart, brb
<pitti> mvo: good morning
<pitti> mvo: seems the s-c tests are much happier now, thanks! the only remaining failure is once again the "de.archive.u.c." resolution problem, i. e. firewall
<pitti> mvo: I guess this test should just be skipped in the DC?
<mvo> pitti: sure, I will add a skip decorator
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> mvo: what are you going to test/ urlopen('http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/') and skipUnless('dists/</a>') in the contents, or something like that?
<mvo> pitti: it can talk to archive.u.c?
<pitti> mvo: yes, that works
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson
<pitti> mvo: presumably also to ppa.launchpad.net, if that helps
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you?
<mvo> pitti: aha, yeah, good point
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: coughing more and more, but fine otherwise :/
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yourself?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, not too bad i guess
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<mvo> hey chrisccoulson, good morning
<chrisccoulson> hi mvo, good morning
<pitti> didrocks: I dragged my cold for almost two weeks -- maybe better to take the day lightly, get into a steam bath, and sleep it off?
<pitti> that's what eventually helped me
<pitti> admitting that one day of proper recovery is better than ignoring it for a week :(
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks!
<didrocks> pitti: let's see when it will be worse, still having a lot of bugs for the release team to triage and I'm supposively on the +1 shift without having any time for it yet
<didrocks> in addition to the utouch rename SRUs… :/
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> any chance of getting libappindicator3 multi-arched?
<didrocks> dholbach: hey, sorry, not really sure, we are quite rather focussing on bug fixing right now and already don't have enough people to do what we need to do
<didrocks> dholbach: why do you need it multi-arched btw?
 * didrocks finally won over pbuilder, phew
<pitti> fun -- the first test that I set up for UI sleep integration tests fails (org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout)
<didrocks> showing that the test was needed :)
<cyphermox> Hey didrocks. We should be able to get rid of a few eds nbs today by removing packages
<cyphermox> I'll get you a list once I'm done breakfast and on my laptop rather than my phone
<arand> Does "XB-Screenshot-Url:" work for all packages or only for those in "extras"?
<didrocks> cyphermox: excellent thanks!
<xnox> arand: I saw a screenshot load up for skype package downloaded from skype.com check their debs?
<didrocks> pitti: what's the policy in case you have a library which changed it's soname (API breakage in that case), and a software which dep on it has no upstream activity for 7 years, I can find no patch online for the new API as well
<didrocks> (but it's still in debian, we are in sync)
<pitti> didrocks: I'd say, apply a patch in Ubuntu and send it to the Debian BTS (so that it's available when they upgrade to the new lib as well)
<didrocks> pitti: oupsss, sorry, s/can/can't/
<didrocks> or "can find no patch" as I told, actually :)
<pitti> "can find no patch" sounds right? :-)
<didrocks> yeah, so there is no patch for the new API, I wonder what you meant by "apply a patch in Ubuntu" :)
<tsimpson> DIY :)
<didrocks> tsimpson: well, I don't know at all the software/nor how to test it, so seems pointless to do it
<arand> xnox: Their debs have nothing that looks related.
<xnox> =(
<xnox> software-centre must be smart and pulls a screenshot for skype from somewhere....
<arand> It must be https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/skype/
<arand> But the partners repo sky doesn't have any either... :/
<arand> *skype
<pitti> didrocks: you mean the library changed API that heavily?
<pitti> didrocks: why did that happen after FF? (or is that NBS case already that old?)
<pitti> didrocks: there's always the option of removing old and crufty packages as well, of course; what lib and package are we talking about?
<arand> Hmm, they seem to be on http://screenshots.ubuntu.com/package/skype actually...
<didrocks> pitti: I'm just looking at NBS, seems to have been there for some time: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<didrocks> libevocosm-3.1-1
<didrocks> which is the lib
<didrocks> and acovea not working with the newer version
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, seems same problem in Debian
<pitti> http://qa.debian.org/popcon.php?package=acovea *yawn*
 * pitti parle "kill it"
<didrocks> pitti: that was my guess (not really popular), thanks! :-)
<dholbach> can somebody please reply to https://twitter.com/marcosbarbosa/statuses/245652886686670848?
<mvo> pitti: is there a way to get the pygi version in use? the best I found was GObject._glib.glib_version but that is not the pygi but the glib version :/
<mvo> pitti: aha! quantal has that as gi.version_info bu t not precise
<didrocks> dholbach: that would be when mterry is around :)
<dholbach> ok cool
<pitti> mvo: right, version_info was only added recently
<pitti> mvo: is that enough (pre-quantal and correct version since quantal)?
<pitti> mvo: otherwise you might need a fallback to dpkg -l?
<mvo> pitti: its about https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/dee/small-python-fixes/+merge/123763 at some point python-gi changed and upstream wants to keep the override file version agnostic, I will ask them if precise/quantal is good enough for the split
<pitti> mvo: another hack would be to intercept the TypeError (or AttributeError?) and fall back to the old method
<pitti> EAFP
<mvo> pitti: yeah, I mentioned that in the MP as well as a option, the only downside is that it might shadow real typerrorrs, I will let upstream decide :) IMO it should simply require the new python-gi (/me is lazy)
 * mvo looks up EAFP
<pitti> "easier to ask for forgiveness than permission"
<pitti> which is the pythonic approach
 * mvo nods
<pitti> the other is "look before you leap"
<pitti> i. e. "if (I can do this) { do }"
<pitti> mvo: yeah, so I guess it shoudl be aright to check version_info, and assume the old method if it's not there
<pitti> "alright"
 * mvo nods
<mvo> pitti: thanks for your help
<pitti> de rien :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: how bad would you feel if we remove thunderbird-couchdb (because of the EDS big API changes)?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i'd be really happy ;)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, bug 1040839
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1040839 in thunderbird-couchdb "Thunderbird hangs accessing eds on startup" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040839
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: if I can make you happy AND close a bug… :-)
<pitti> didrocks has a quad-damage today!
<didrocks> pitti: never used remove-package that many in a day
<didrocks> (just flushed evolution-exchange, evolution-couchdb)
<didrocks> and this is only the beginning!
<didrocks> the EDS API change are a big chunk and nobody maintains that
<pitti> didrocks: oh, evo-exchange is gone as well?
<pitti> that seemed to be quite popular
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, no upstream updates for long, removed from fedora, debian confirms there is no maintainance as well
<didrocks> evolution-ews seems to be maintained though
<didrocks> (which is the 2007+ protocol as cyphermox explained to me)
<cyphermox> yeah, pitti, I agree it seemed pretty popular to me too
<cyphermox> didrocks: can we leave it at that for now, I'll look at the other packages and let you know what else would be a candidate for obliteration
<cyphermox> I hope not too many
<cyphermox> contact and dates used to have been removed from testing, but it seems there was at least one QA upload since so they're back
<didrocks> cyphermox: ok, do you think you will have time to look at that before EOW?
<cyphermox> yes, definitely
<cyphermox> by that you mean all NBS for EDS, right? :)
<didrocks> yeah, all rdepends for this evolution stack :)
<cyphermox> eep
<cyphermox> hehe
<didrocks> ebook and ecal included :)
<cyphermox> depending on how long it will take to fix ekiga and some of those
<didrocks> cyphermox: let's see if upstream worked on those
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> but I know some didn't
<didrocks> like?
<cyphermox> fortunately in some places we can just disable them
<cyphermox> can't recall
<didrocks> yeah, that's an option
<didrocks> I this the e-d-s integration is optional for most of them
<cyphermox> but I know some aren't ported to EDS 3.5 yet
<cyphermox> oh, I thought you mean EOD
<cyphermox> EOD is agressive. EOW is very reasonable :)
<didrocks> no, EOW ;)
<jbicha> ekiga has a new release with support for eds 3.5.3
<didrocks> jbicha: I'm just looking trunk
<didrocks> right, excellent :)
<didrocks> will need a FFe/UIFe I think
<jbicha> but we don't want to bother with the new ptlib/opal, do we?
<didrocks> argh, 3.10.7 for 3.10.4
<didrocks> let me see if I can just backport the e-d-s commit
<didrocks> seems to be http://git.gnome.org/browse/ekiga/commit/?id=d84271d706408357d3ec8a36be4db7160e0823e4
<cyphermox> jbicha: might, I recall I had to mess with it for something this cycle
<cyphermox> didrocks: you looking at ekiga then?
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah
<cyphermox> ok
<kenvandine> davmor2, i am about to upload the fix for the google auth bug :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: taking care of glabels
<cyphermox> ok, I'm looking at obexd-server
<didrocks> kenvandine: I discussed it earlier with mardy. Thanks kenvandine :)
<cyphermox> brb
<kenvandine> didrocks, cool, you hit that bug too?
<didrocks> kenvandine: yep
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_ will be happy too :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: Woohoo!
<didrocks> cyphermox: I'm taking care of almanah
<dholbach> mterry, didrocks suggested you might be able to reply to https://twitter.com/marcosbarbosa/statuses/245652886686670848?
<didrocks> dholbach: I think there is a report that it's available today (just one hour ago ;))
<cyphermox> oh, fun, LDAP login yay!
<didrocks> dholbach: http://www.iloveubuntu.net/unity-greeter-received-remote-login-support-ubuntu-1210-default
<dholbach> sweet
<mterry> dholbach, didrocks: we have remote login support now, with RDP.  I don't think that's the same as AD/LDAP?  The world of connecting to windows is confusing to me
<mterry> oh, let me read that article
<cyphermox> didrocks: taking eweouz
<dholbach> mterry, so is that info something I could pass on or is there a bug about ad/ldap?
<dholbach> ... or you could reply to it :)
<mterry> tedg, ^
<mterry> dholbach, I need Ted to answer what remote-login-service actually supports.  I only helped integrate it into the greeter
<dholbach> ok
<tedg> dholbach, No we're not talking about authenticating to local accounts.
<cyphermox> didrocks: also taking syncevolution
<dholbach> I have no idea about this, I just received this at @ubuntudev
<tedg> dholbach, We're building a guest account with a full screen login to a remote server.
<didrocks> cyphermox: roger :)
<tedg> dholbach, Really for that, you should be able to just use pam_ldap
<kenvandine> didrocks, any tricks to run the unity tests?
<kenvandine> make[3]: *** No rule to make target `../tests/test-gtest', needed by `tests/CMakeFiles/check'.  Stop.
<tedg> dbarth, But, I don't think there's a nice way to configure it.  You have to go all command line and stuff.
<tedg> sorry dbarth, dholbach
<dholbach> ok...
<didrocks> kenvandine: make check should be enough
<kenvandine> :/
<dholbach> xnox replied already: https://twitter.com/tdlk/statuses/245845463738236929
<dholbach> great
<kenvandine> it's not building test-gtest
<kenvandine> but it looks like it should
<arand> Does "XB-Screenshot-Url:" as mentioned at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostReleaseApps/Metadata#Add_Custom_Metadata_Fields_to_debian.2BAC8-control work for all packages or only for those in "extras"? I'm wanting to add a screenshot for an app in multiverse (contrib, hence not accepted on screenshots.debian.net).
<mvo> pitti: I guess you are fine with the diff for lp:~mvo/aptdaemon/support-for-whitelisted-repositories now? or is there anything you would like me to change (happy to do so :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: does this look like just bugfix to you? --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200661/
<cyphermox> sorry, the commit list is quite large I agree :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: sorry, I don't get you, you want just to backport 428a959 EDS: added support for EDS 3.5.x
<didrocks> right?
<didrocks> (which app is this?)
<cyphermox> no, I don't
<cyphermox> sorry, that's syncevolution
<cyphermox> it needs a two more commits to cherry pick the changes
<didrocks> ah, and you want to backport a snapshot?
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<cyphermox> but this whole list of commits would actually be a new release
<cyphermox> jumping revision numbers
<didrocks> cyphermox: ah, got you now
<didrocks> let me see if the snapshot is ok
<cyphermox> according to the version number change 1.2.99.1 -> 1.2.99.3, it would be bugfix, the commits look reasonable-ish to me too (mostly tests)
<cyphermox> I guess I wasn't very clear with all this was I ;)
<didrocks> yeah, I got you now, no worry :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: looking at all the commits, it seems reasonable to me to go with latest and greatest, only bug fixing
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> then that's what I'll do
<didrocks> great :)
<cyphermox> eweouz is going to need porting work, I'll get back to it
<cyphermox> it's emacs too, I feel dirty :)
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> with a name like that as well… ;)
<cyphermox> lol
<didrocks> cyphermox: what do you think about dates and contacts? those were meego projects, for the handset IIRC
<didrocks> cyphermox: I would go for a removal personnaly
<cyphermox> does it look like they might be maintained?
<didrocks> cyphermox: I can't find any trunk for the past 5 minutes since the meego project was shutted down
<cyphermox> ah right
<cyphermox> not all of meego was shut down sadly
<cyphermox> just enough remains to make our life complicated when it comes to finding if something is maintained
<didrocks> heh, indeed :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: I'd say removal; it used to be removed in Debian too, and is still orphaned
<didrocks> cyphermox: agreed
 * cyphermox declares this "the big EDS pruning day of '12" ;)
<didrocks> heh :)
<cyphermox> wish there aren't many more, I don't like removing stuff
<didrocks> cyphermox: http://qa.debian.org/popcon.php?package=dates, http://qa.debian.org/popcon.php?package=contacts
<didrocks> cyphermox: for stuff that are really not used and that are basically broken with few changes someone will get into it some days, don't feel sorry :)
<tkamppeter> Anyone can help me with a packaging issue? In system-config-printer I have moved two files from system-config-printer-gnome to system-config-printer-common.
<tkamppeter> In the debian/control section of -common I have added a Break/Replaces on the older -gnome versions and in the section for -gnome a Depends on the current -common version. If I update the packages all at once I get: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1200706/
<tkamppeter> The debian/control file is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1200709/
<xnox> when I run usb-creator in quantal I get "dbus error while communicating with UDisks"
<xnox> is Udisks1 disabled?
<xnox> pitti, maybe you know this?! ^^^^
<didrocks> tkamppeter: you don't need the Breaks:
<didrocks> tkamppeter: just get the Replaces:
<didrocks> tkamppeter: so assuming that 1.3.11+20120807-0ubuntu7 is the version when you moved the files from -gnome to -common
<didrocks> tkamppeter: keep the replaces field you have in system-config-printer-common and removes the Breaks: one
<cyphermox> didrocks: still working on building syncevolution; I'm going out for an hour or so for lunch
<didrocks> cyphermox: no worry ;)
<didrocks> enjoy!
<tkamppeter> didrocks, that's it. Thank you.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: yw :)
<kenvandine> cyphermox, you did the packaging for indicator-sync right?
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you think you can find someone to update indicator-evolution in the PS team to latest e-d-s?
<kenvandine> cyphermox, the bug that made you disable the tests is fixed and there are some comments on the MIR, can you look at it?  bug 1046055
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046055 in indicator-sync "[MIR] indicator-sync" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046055
<kenvandine> didrocks, i'll try :)
<didrocks> thanks kenvandine :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, is there a bug for it?
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, but I can fix that :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, thx
<didrocks> kenvandine: bug #1049909
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1049909 in evolution-indicator "evolution-indicator doesn't work with latest e-d-s" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049909
<didrocks> kenvandine: I put it on the release-team tracking
<xnox> who did singon package?
<xnox> never mind found it.
<cyphermox> kenvandine: thanks, yeah, there's a new release too just for this IIRC; I'll upload today if possible
<kenvandine> cyphermox, thx
<cyphermox> kenvandine: well, now the tests pass but there are really consterning Glib Critical warnings
<cyphermox> ;)
<cyphermox> I'm going to run it a couple more times in sbuild before uploading though, just to be sure
<kenvandine> cool
<cyphermox> kenvandine: uploaded
<kenvandine> cyphermox, can you change the MIR bug status too
<kenvandine> as long as it's in incomplete it won't get looked at
<kenvandine> and maybe bug mterry :)
<cyphermox> sure
<kenvandine> thx
<cyphermox> mterry: ^^ I updated the bug
<mterry> cyphermox, which bug?
<mterry> indicator-sync, ah
<cyphermox> ah yeah
<cyphermox> note to self, read the whole comment next time before uploading
<cyphermox> I could have covered the nitpicks as well :/
<mterry> cyphermox, so the deal with pkglibexecdir is that with debhelper compat 9, we start polluting the global libexecdir (granted, in this case, the files installed there happen to be pkg-prefixed, but that's not guaranteed to be the case, and it's good practice to use a pkg folder to stuff everything in).  The reason some packages don't do that is that in compat versions less than 9, libexecdir included the package name for some dumb reason, so eve
<mterry> rything was already prefixed.  Nowadays, that bug is fixed
<mterry> (that is, we start polluting the global libexecdir, unless we use pkglibexecdir)
<cyphermox> bah, whatever.
<cyphermox> I asked for it to be fixed partly upstream before
<cyphermox> I can definitely add the prefix manually in the install file for next upload ;)
<mterry> well...  is there an upstream bug I can go yell at someone in?
<cyphermox> nah, I asked charles directly
<cyphermox>  mterry: I'll file the bugs now
<cyphermox> bear with me, doing other stuff at the same time, so I'll let you know ;)
 * cyphermox waves hands to try to get wpa and syncevolution to build faster
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: try bribes :)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: nobody to bribes, that's on my sbuild ;_)
<mdeslaur> oh, hehe...bribe yourself into buying a faster computer? :)
<charles> cyphermox: are you referring to the glib warnings in the i-sync tests?
<charles> there are tests in there that feed the public API a bunch of garbage to increase branch coverage, but it's noisy :)
<cyphermox> charles: yeah, that's what i meant
<cyphermox> it's kind of scary. because it looks like the tests could be failing silently
<cyphermox> if you could reorganize the tests to make the ones that are expected to fail have a name that represents this, it would satisfy me, but I'm just being pedantic
<charles> that's a good idea
<cyphermox> charles: mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sync/+bug/1050026
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1050026 in indicator-sync "install service to pkglibexecdir rather than libexecdir" [Medium,Triaged]
<cyphermox> (needs triaging in the indicator-sync project too)
<mterry> cyphermox, thanks!
<charles> sounds right. the other services get installed in /usr/lib/indicator-foo/indicator-foo-service
<cyphermox> charles: but indicator-message doesn't
<cyphermox> we discussed this before, my fault for telling you conflicting things
<cyphermox> that's because I get conflicting messages too :)
<cyphermox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sync/+bug/1050032
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1050032 in indicator-sync "incorrect call to dh_girepository" [Medium,Triaged]
<cyphermox> mterry:  ^
<mterry> cyphermox, charles: new package/tests fail on armhf
<cyphermox> gah!
<mterry> looks like it's just slower building everything than dbus-test-runner is willing to wait for
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> that's my fault
<mterry> cyphermox, you weren't spinning the armhf lever fast enough?
<mterry> :)
<cyphermox> damn :, (
 * cyphermox does more tests to try to figure out the sweet spot for that timeout
<mterry> cyphermox, I see some output like "(process:17316): libsync-menu-CRITICAL **: on_got_bus: assertion `IS_SYNC_MENU_APP (user_data)' failed" when running the test suite too...
<cyphermox> omg, that was scary
<cyphermox> I thought I had fried my arm board :/
<mterry> heh
<mterry> cyphermox, I even get a timeout building locally on my i386
<cyphermox> grr
<cyphermox> well like I said, I'll do a bit of testing on my armhf and try to figure out a better timeout
<cyphermox> here and on the amd64/i386 builders, 30 seconds (the default) seems good enough, but maybe I should bump it up to 60
<cyphermox> or even 120, since it wouldn't really be so much of an issue
<mterry> cyphermox, yeah seems like there's little cost to a hight timeout
<mterry> charles, playing with the demo app, the on/off switch doesn't seem to work.  Does it for you?
<mterry> (re: indicator-sync)
<charles> mterry, yes
<cyphermox> charles: using the binaries from the package?
<charles> mterry: larsu was using it too, so that's at least two of us :)
<charles> yep, if I build the sync-app-example from source and run it standalone, I get the sync indicator in unity and see the on/off switch there, and clicking it switches correctly
<charles> mterry, what behavior are you seeing?
<mterry> charles, hm, ok...  this is running with indicator-loader, so maybe something in that interaction is bad
<mterry> charles, it switches from on to off and back about 6 or so times, before finally setting back to on.  So I can't switch it off
<charles> mterry: try running the menu example in ido, for a point of comparison
<charles> that doesn't sound good
<mterry> charles, everything else in the demo works
<charles> mterry: as an aside, could you clarify what you're looking for in the sync-menu project side of https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sync/+bug/1050026
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1050026 in indicator-sync "install service to pkglibexecdir rather than libexecdir" [Medium,Triaged]
<charles> the automake rules in there are the same as in the other indicators, so I'm not sure what you're looking for
<mterry> charles, the other indicators are wrong too
<charles> (and if it's broken in i-sync, is it broken everywhere else and just worked around in the packaging rules)
<charles> mterry: could you point to a Makefile.am that does it correctly, so that I can use it as reference?
<mterry> charles, it's just a matter of changing libexec to pkglibexec
<mterry> charles, so in the service.in file and in the two Makefile.am's that reference it
<mterry> charles, the reason this may seem like a new issue is because dh9 changed its default behavior
<mterry> charles, there is a long-standing bug that debhelper will include the source package name in libexecdir, when it shouldn't
<mterry> charles, which meant pkglibexecdir always looked like /usr/lib/package/package, which most people thought looked stupid and so didn't use it
<mterry> charles, but dh compat level 9 fixes that, so upstreams should really use the correct variable
<mterry> charles, let me dig up a correct Makefile.am just for clarity
<charles> okay. So I would just replace "libexec_PROGRAMS = indicator-foo-service" with "pkglibexec_PROGRAMS = indicator-foo-service"
<charles> iiuc
<mterry> charles, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~deja-dup-hackers/deja-dup/24/view/head:/data/Makefile.am for example
<charles> + the service.in
<mterry> charles, yeah
<mterry> charles, and the data/Makefile.am
<mterry> which does the sed
<mterry> charles, and spread the word to the rest of the indicator team  :)
<charles> gotcha, thanks mterry
<charles> now, back to the on/off button...
<charles> ... I'm still not seeing that behavior, are you just mouse-clicking it to activate? any odd steps I need to follow to reproduce?
<mterry> charles, mouse clicking.  I'm following the steps in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-sync/trunk/view/head:/examples/README
<charles> mterry: whoa, yep there it is
<charles> that's new. I've done that dozens of times
<jbicha> boy, I hate it when the gdm lockscreen crash/freezes :(
<charles> whatever the reason, it's reproducible now. Thanks mterry :)
<mterry> charles, awesome
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-13
<RAOF> You know, it'd be nice if uoa didn't drop the google credentials at least once a day.
<didrocks> good morning
<LLStarks> morning
<didrocks> bryceh: hey, should we descope https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-bugs-bugs-bugs?
<didrocks> TheMuso: hey
<didrocks> TheMuso: should we postponed your WI on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-xorg-lts-updates?
<TheMuso> didrocks: Yeah, the alsa guys are doing their upmost to keep kernel compatibility so I don't think it will bite us. I'll take care of it.
<didrocks> TheMuso: thanks
<didrocks> TheMuso: and for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-accessibility-team-testing ?
<mvo> pitti: good morning, did you see my question from yesterday if lp:~mvo/aptdaemon/support-for-whitelisted-repositories is ok now or if you would like me to tweak/adjust some more?
<mvo> (happy to do that if needed)
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi :) Unfortunately 12.10 still suffers from gfx freezes, where you still can move the mousepointer and stuff continues to run in the background, but the rest of the graphics are stuck and all you can do is reboot to fix it. The freezes get triggered by high disk activity like compiling larger projects or upgrading the system and make 12.10 unusable for real work at the moment :-(
<MCR1> Is this problem already being worked on ?
<didrocks> MCR1: not that I know of, nor known apart from you. Did you go to #ubuntu-x?
<MCR1> didrocks: Yes, they were very supportive and I've upgraded mesa and libdrm, but it did not fix it...
<pitti> Bonjour
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<RAOF> ...click click clik goes the hard drive...
<didrocks> MCR1: I think they are your best bet to debug it or ask on #ubuntu-unity
<pitti> mvo: yes, I'm ok with it, I set it to "approved"; thanks!
<mvo> pitti: thanks!
<pitti> hm, no xnox to respond to
<pitti> didrocks: bonjour! bonne anniversaire!
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<mvo> didrocks: oh? congrats from me as well :)
<didrocks> merci pitti :)
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<didrocks> heh, thanks mvo!
<pitti> so, that's how it feels to start at 9 o'clock
<didrocks> pitti: enjoyed it?
<pitti> didrocks: heh, we went to bed at 1:30 only
<pitti> we went to Munich for the Marina and the diamonds and Coldplay concert
<pitti> awesome show, 70.000 people, in the Olympia park
<didrocks> waow, quite big :)
<didrocks> so yeah, 1:30 should be quite late for you two :)
<didrocks> bryceh: same question for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-libxrandr-utils
<larsu> didrocks, happy birthday dude!
<didrocks> thanks larsu :-)
 * didrocks just avoided the big 30 by 1 year, *phew*, not sure I'll be that lucky next year :)
 * larsu did the same this year. Hoping to repeat that next year ;)
<didrocks> heh :)
<pitti> young folks...
<pitti> didrocks: tu es jeune!
<RAOF> didrocks: Happy birthday!
<didrocks> pitti: je pense que les de 20 ans me trouveraient pourtant vieux! Ce n'est qu'une question de point de vue :)
<didrocks> RAOF: thanks ;)
 * MCR1 is also singing Happy Birthday !!!
<pitti> didrocks: hm, even google translate gives up on your first sentence :(
<didrocks> MCR1: I hope today everyone will be kind then and it will be a nice, quiet one :-)
 * MCR1 will stop complaining about anything today...
<didrocks> pitti: maybe because I missed "jeunes" between "les" and "de 20"
<MCR1> :)
<didrocks> MCR1: thanks! ;)
<pitti> didrocks: aah!
<MCR1> Ubuntu is awesome - and it would be much less awesome without didrocks 8-)
<didrocks> heh, that's kind :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hey, should we postpone some WI on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-thunderbird-enhancements? (apart from the chat one, please remove it! remove it! remove it!)
<MCR1> I cannot find any more bugs today - they all seem gone (but I cannot promise that they won't come back) !
<didrocks> MCR1: you mean, we can stop launhcpad? :)
<didrocks> launchpad*
<MCR1> close the bugtracker !
<didrocks> heh
<MCR1> hehe
<Mirv> and since this is possibly nautilus problem instead of compiz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1050237
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1050237 in compiz "No functional desktop session if ubuntu-default-settings overrides are not available" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> Mirv: ah, I know what this is
<didrocks> Mirv: basically, nothing is drawing the background
<Mirv> something seemingly is preventing nautilus from launching
<Mirv> but it's not obvious, what
<didrocks> Mirv: not, the option to tell nautilus "please draw the background" is a distro override
<didrocks> in a gnome-shell session, it's gnome-shell itself which is dealing with it
<Mirv> didrocks: ok! you can probably mangle the bug report to be more correct?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> but I don't think it's important enough or even fixable properly and still enabling other desktop flavors
<dupondje> RAOF: thx for fixing colord bug :)
<RAOF> dupondje: I'm still hopeful that I've just fixed *all* the colord bugs on Launchpad :)
<dupondje> I pray with you ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: you think you fixed the 2 remaining ones on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-q-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<didrocks> RAOF: that I added years*hem*hours*hem*minutes ago? ;)
<RAOF> I'm slightly hopeful that not corrupting libdbus structures might fix unrelated things :)
<xclaesse> great, libreoffice does not have any menu in gnome-shell :(
<xclaesse> anyone knows a workaround?
<didrocks> xclaesse: there is a bug about that, I saw some glib work regarding that (it's supposed to work with gtk that is in this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa)
<didrocks> xclaesse: but untested yet TBH (at least, by myself)
<xclaesse> ok, good to know it's being worked on :)
<xclaesse> thx
<xclaesse> I need OOo once a year maybe, and it happens when it's broken :(
<didrocks> xclaesse: you are in quantal, right?
<xclaesse> yep
<didrocks> yeah, well, you know what we tell about unstable version :) (but I really hope some day that some uploads with regression will really be restrained)
<bryceh> didrocks, okay
<didrocks> thanks bryceh :)
<Laney> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Laney> seeding ubuntu-default-settings broke the chinese images
<Laney> because ubuntu-defaults-zh-cn Provides and Conflicts ubuntu-default-settings
<Laney> pitti: ^ don't suppose you know why it does this (the Provides and Conflicts)?
<pitti> Laney: yes, I do; you can only ever have one ubuntu-defaults-*
<pitti> as they divert files, set home page, etc.
<pitti> it's not defined what should happen if two packages want to set the browser homepage or background image
<Laney> seems ubuntu-default-settings was a bad choice of name for the overrides then?
<pitti> yes, I think so
<pitti> unless it actually uses ubuntu-defaults-builder, that is
<Laney> no it just ships gsettings overrides AFAIK
<pitti> if it does, then all existing loco derivatives wuold need to copy ubuntu-default-settings
<pitti> (which would be bad)
<Laney> we should rather rename it
<pitti> ubuntu-gsettings-defaults or so?
<Laney> maybe it will be more generic than gsettings in the future?
<didrocks> why not just ubuntu-settings?
<Laney> not fussed
<Laney> so, if I version the Breaks/Replaces it shouldn't interfere with the existing use of ubuntu-default-settings, right?
<pitti> Laney: how do you mean? in all existing ubuntu-defaults-{zh,it,ca,...} packages out there?
<Laney> I mean it's pure virtual
<pitti> (and don't forget about -fr :))
<Laney> so it won't Break those out of users' systems
<pitti> Laney: oh, you mean ubuntu-defaults B/R: ubuntu-default-settings?
<Laney> right
<Laney> the standard rename dance
<pitti> a >= B/C ought to work, yes
<pitti> perhaps B/C: u-d-s (>= 12.10)?
<pitti> it's only intra-quantal anyway
<didrocks> Laney: tell me if you need help for any newing/promotion and such
<Laney> ITYM <=?
<pitti> Laney: no, I mean >=; with <= wouldn't that conflict to e. g. ubuntu-defaults-zh-cn as well?
<pitti> (assuming that their Provides: counts as somethign as "0")
<pitti> Laney: I don't know what happens in this case
<pitti> but I guess it's moot
<Laney> no, I think the version would mean that the Provides aren't matched at all
<Laney> I'll check
<pitti> Laney: I can't say for sure; hence I suggested >=
<dpm> hey all, does anyone know where the "Suspend" string in indicator-session comes from in quantal? I'm trying to figure out whether it is not yet translated or non-translatable
<didrocks> dpm: src/session-menu-mgr.c:  mi = mgr->suspend_mi = mi_new ("Suspend");
<didrocks> ?
<didrocks> seems it's not translatable, yeah
<dpm> argh, untranslatable :(
<didrocks> dpm: can get it merged today and upload with the fix
 * dpm hugs didrocks
<dpm> you rock
 * didrocks hugs dpm back
<didrocks> dpm: seems there were no bug for that?
<didrocks> don't need one, you just send that to the ML?
<dpm> didrocks, yeah, that sounds good to me (ping me when the upload is done and I e-mail translators). But I'm also happy to file a bug if you need it
<didrocks> dpm: ping (uploaded)! :)
<dpm> :-)
<RAOF> Bah. Could Ken please add a call to dbus_threads_init_default() early in gwibber-service, so it doesn't crash daily in libdbus?
<RAOF> (Alternately, could gdbus please not break previously working applications by calling dbus on a thread)
<didrocks> RAOF: this is to remove your twitter addition :)
 * RAOF → sleep
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hey, btw, did you see my question about the WI/blueprints this morning?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, will take a look in a bit
<didrocks> thanks :)
<dpm> hey didrocks, what was the source package you did the upload for when you fixed the "Suspend" string?
<didrocks> dpm: indicator-session
<dpm> cool, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> larsu: hey, btw a stupid MR for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/indicator-session/suspend-translate/+merge/124153
<larsu> didrocks, just approved it. Let's see if autolanding works for a change...
<didrocks> larsu: is it that bad?
<didrocks> larsu: mmrazik wants to extend it for unity to replace my merger, if it doesn't work and doesn't handle dependency as unity-merger does, I start to be afraid :)
<larsu> didrocks, it works most of the time
<didrocks> so fine :)
<didrocks> or rather "ok"
<larsu> that's the problem though: if I can't rely on it working, I have to keep thinking about it
<larsu> and check on it later
<didrocks> yeah, I imagine
<larsu> oh well, it's definitely getting better :)
 * didrocks still hugs his unity-merger written in a day and half and which has merged 2500+ branches
<larsu> nice
<cyphermox> good morning!
<cyphermox> dobey: you once maintained evolution-webcal. do you still do?
<cyphermox> it's in a major need of some lovin'
<cyphermox> didrocks: hey, I think I may have another deletion for you
<larsu> didrocks, ha, autolanding did fail, but it was my fault: no commit message. I'll just merge it manually
<dpm> I've noticed that Alt+PrintScreen to do a screen capture of the active window no longer works in quantal. Does anyone have any ideas against which package this should be reported?
<cyphermox> dpm: my first guess would be compiz, it could be catching that particular key combination
<didrocks> larsu: ah, sorry, was my fault for no commit message, didn't know it had the same requirement :)
<didrocks> larsu: already backport in the package FYI
 * didrocks flushes
<didrocks> cyphermox: can you make evolution conflicting it? (and remove the recommends/deps)
<didrocks> cyphermox: I'll do it, no worry
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> oh ok
<didrocks> I already had a checkout :)
<cyphermox> ok
 * cyphermox takes sflphone-evolution
<didrocks> cyphermox: btw, you didn't push your latest and greatest in the vcs
<didrocks> cyphermox: I'm committing it by hand
<cyphermox> I could have pushed
<didrocks> oh, you had it?
<didrocks> cyphermox: still time to --override
<didrocks> tell me once done :)
<didrocks> --overwrite*
<cyphermox> ah, what did you commit?
<didrocks> the same that your upload source :)
<cyphermox> there.
<cyphermox> sorry ;)
<cyphermox> seems I'm not the only one, e-d-s looks out of date in the ~ubuntu-desktop branch
<kenvandine> happy birthday didrocks!
<didrocks> thanks kenvandine :)
<didrocks> mterry: hey :)
<mterry> didrocks, hi
<mterry> didrocks, your birthday!?  awesome
<didrocks> mterry: :)
<didrocks> mterry: do you think https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-unity-greeter would qualify as "beta available" for a status?
<mterry> didrocks, sure, most of the TODO items are design-related, not code-we-ship-related
<mterry> didrocks, I tried to get them to update their status too, but no luck so far
<mterry> (in the sense of getting the designers to update TODO to DONE if they did it)
<didrocks> mterry: heh, I know the issue, believe me :)
<didrocks> mterry: thanks!
<didrocks> desrt_: good morning!
<desrt_> didrocks: hey
<desrt_> didrocks: i saw the upload.  thanks.
<didrocks> desrt_: yw ;)
<didrocks> desrt_: do you have any pick on https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/gconf/support-s-to-as-migrations/+merge/123744? Mirv will appreciate some feedbacks
<didrocks> it's for dealing the s -> as migration
<desrt_> didrocks: commented
<didrocks> desrt: thanks, Mirv ^
<dobey> mterry: ping. you are import ubuntu_sso.utils.ui in duplicity?
<mterry> dobey, we do "from ubuntuone.platform.credentials import CredentialsManagementTool" to log in
<mterry> dobey, and that ends up including the ui module somehow
<mterry> dobey, same with "import ubuntuone.couch.auth"
<dobey> huh, weird
<mterry> dobey, ah...  I hadn't realized they'd removed ugettext in Py3.  Makes sense
<dobey> mterry: yeah, i had to check that in pydoc
<rodrigo_> didrocks, google just notified me it's your birthday, so happy one :)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: oh, that's kind! (waow, didn't know google had this feature ;)). Thanks a lot :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, yes, when searching :-)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, I guess you have your birth date in google+ and it know you are in my circles
<didrocks> interesting ;)
<didrocks> right
<rodrigo_> didrocks, and not taking the day off for partying??? :D
<didrocks> rodrigo_: heh, no, seems Julie wants that I leave from work early to go down to the city, but I have absolutely no idea where :)
<rodrigo_> ah, surprise party
<didrocks> right, let's see :)
<rodrigo_> I think it's in a windows developers-only bar, but I shouldn't say anything
<dobey> heh
<didrocks> rodrigo_: maybe that will realize on of my dream, trolling there :)
<rodrigo_> hehe
<didrocks> rodrigo_: in Paris, some years ago, we distributed some ubuntu CD in front of the windows coffee house
<didrocks> for the opening
<didrocks> was fun :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<tjaalton> anyone here with an intel i915/i945 machine willing to bisect mesa? I'll build the packages
<didrocks> kenvandine: !!!
<didrocks> -dh_install --fail-missing
<didrocks> +dh_install
<didrocks> heart attack :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, where did you see that?
<kenvandine> i am complaining to vruiz right now about him removing that :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~vrruiz/unity-chromium-extension/quantal-autoreconf/+merge/124219
<didrocks> kenvandine: please stop it! :-)
<kenvandine> i just did :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<kenvandine> wow... you see everything :)
<didrocks> I do \o/
<didrocks> (effective filters)
<kenvandine> he thought it was failing a build
<kenvandine> but his build was actually successful :)
<tjaalton> jibel: ping
<didrocks> kenvandine: ahah, even better :)
 * didrocks will create a dh-install-fail-missing launchpad team soon :)
<kenvandine> haha
<jibel> tjaalton, pong
<tjaalton> jibel: willing to bisect mesa?
<tjaalton> jibel: ie. testing packages
<jibel> tjaalton, sure, at least until the machine keeps booting. Do you have packages to test ?
<tjaalton> jibel: not yet, have to make the build minimal to increase the likelihood that every iteration builds :P
<tjaalton> but soon
<tjaalton> jibel: 32 or 64bit?
<jibel> tjaalton, 32
<tjaalton> ok
<didrocks> tjaalton: looking at the mesa regression from last week?
<tjaalton> didrocks: yep
<didrocks> great, thanks tjaalton :)
<tjaalton> didn't see anything obvious on upstream bugzilla
<tjaalton> jibel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~tjaalton/lp1047306/1/
<tjaalton> jibel: still uploading..
<tjaalton> jibel: there
<jibel> tjaalton, trying
<tjaalton> jibel: thanks, should be enough to install libgl1-mesa-dri and -glx
<tjaalton> maybe libglapi-mesa
<jibel> tjaalton, 9.0~git20120913+bisect-0.1 works
<tjaalton> jibel: cool, thanks! I'll prepare the next set
<tjaalton> jibel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~tjaalton/lp1047306/2
<jibel> tjaalton, is it uploading or should I install only these 3 packages ?
<tjaalton> jibel: just these three
<jibel> ack
<tjaalton> remove the previous extra ones if you installed them :)
<jibel> tjaalton, bisect-0.2 works
<tjaalton> jibel: great, building the next one..
<tjaalton> should be quicker now
<tjaalton> jibel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~tjaalton/lp1047306/3
<jibel> tjaalton, 3 is ok
<tjaalton> jibel: thanks
<tjaalton> building..
<jibel> :)
<tjaalton> hang around ;)
<tjaalton> I want to file it upstream asap
<tjaalton> jibel: /4 ready
<jibel> tjaalton, 4 is ok too
<tjaalton> interesting..
<tjaalton> building again
<tjaalton> jibel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~tjaalton/lp1047306/5
<tjaalton> should be bad..
<jibel> tjaalton, it is bad
<tjaalton> phew :)
<jibel> you broke my netbook again :(
<tjaalton> sorry
<tjaalton> jibel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~tjaalton/lp1047306/6
<tedg> mterry, Uhg, that rls 0.6.0 didn't build in the PPA :-/
<tedg> mterry, I'll fix it.
<mterry> tedg, k
<jibel> tjaalton, 6 is ok
<tjaalton> oh..
<tjaalton> would've though it wasn't, but oh well
<tjaalton> *thought
<tjaalton> jibel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~tjaalton/lp1047306/7
<jibel> tjaalton, 7 is broken
<tjaalton> jibel: ok, final build
<tjaalton> really weird...
<tjaalton> jibel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~tjaalton/lp1047306/8
<tjaalton> so two commits, moving stuff around in main headers..
<tjaalton> why the heck would it break just i915
<jibel> tjaalton, 8 is ok
<tjaalton> jibel: thanks!
<tjaalton> jibel: would you be willing to test one last time with this single commit reverted from the version that got rolled back?
<jibel> tjaalton, the version that got rolled back was 20120903.e1673d20, right ?
<tjaalton> jibel: yes
<tjaalton> but I'll build a new set
<jibel> ok
<jibel> tjaalton, so, I installed 20120903.e1673d2, verified that it is broken
<jibel> tjaalton, installed  bisect 0.8, and verified that it works
<jibel> tjaalton, afk for a moment, let me know when a new set is available, I'll test it later today.
<tjaalton> jibel: yeah, building now, available in 10min
<tjaalton> jibel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~tjaalton/lp1047306
<mterry> tedg, did you ever fix whatever build problem you had with remote-login-service?
<mterry> tedg, (i.e. should I look at that MR?)
<tedg> mterry, Looking at it.  It's failing because the tests can't get the system bus.
<tedg> mterry, So it's fine without tests.
<tedg> :-/
<tedg> Not sure how to test running without a system bus.
<mterry> tedg, that isn't something that's come up before?
<mterry> tedg, doesn't installing dbus in a chroot start a system bus?
<tedg> Yeah, that is interesting, there should be a system bus there.  I wonder if it's just that NM isn't on the system bus.
<tedg> Cancelling killed the build logs :-/
<jibel> tjaalton, are the packages *~git20120903.e1673d20-0ubuntu2_i386.deb at the root of http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~tjaalton/lp1047306 the new version that need testing ?
<tjaalton> jibel: yes. the bisect was already reviewed to be good, so those should work :)
<jibel> tjaalton, I'm asking because they really look like the broken version. the checksums are the same
<tjaalton> jibel: let me check
<tjaalton> jibel: oh duh, I built the old snapshot.. hang on
<tjaalton> purged the debs, should get the new ones now
<tjaalton> not yet copied
<tjaalton> jibel: ready
<tjaalton> afk ->
<jibel> tjaalton, latest debs are good. I'll update the report. Thanks!
<jibel> and good night everyone
<dobey> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> dobey, pong
<dobey> kenvandine: hey. do you know how to 'package' these webapp things?
<kenvandine> it's just a single file
<kenvandine> a userscript
<kenvandine> talk to racarr though, i think there is some tool
<dobey> and a desktop file and icons presumably?
<dobey> i was looking at lp:webapps-applications but it just seems to run "xdg-open $url" for things
<kenvandine> the desktop file gets created automatically
<kenvandine> when it loads
<kenvandine> if you are talking about for an app that will be on the launcher by default
<kenvandine> definately talk to racarr
<kenvandine> he has a plan there
<dobey> i don't know what i'm talking about. i was just told i need to get some sort of package together for the new music store as a webapp :)
<dobey> and i can't find any documentation about that, and nobody said anything about needing more javascript
<tedg> dobey, You don't need it to be a package.  Websites can just include it on their own page.
<tedg> The package is only for websites that don't support Ubuntu themselves.
<dobey> tedg: with the right icons and everything?
<tedg> One would think the U1 store would do that themselves :-)
<tedg> dobey, Yes
<ralsina> the site already supports it
<kenvandine> it is
<dobey> tedg: is there any documentation about it? or are you the only one who knows this through anecdotal evidence?
<kenvandine> you just need the launcher
<ralsina> this is about the icon in the launcher, yes
<kenvandine> aquarius and racarr discussed this at length
<dobey> right, so what is this launcher supposed to launch?
<tedg> Ah, so before the user allows the site to have integration, we want to have a link in the launcher.
<tedg> So it's a desktop file then.
<tedg> dobey, The Internet
 * dobey makes a big blue e icon
<tedg> I don't know the whole story here, but I'd guess "webbrowser http://musicstore.u1.com"
<dobey> Exec=wine C:\ieinstall.exe
<kenvandine> dobey,  xdg-open url
<kenvandine> and you need to get the app on the pre-allowed list
<kenvandine> really, talk to racarr :)
<tedg> dobey, That would be awesome, I've missed cleaning off malware, the productivity today is KILLING ME!
<kenvandine> it will magically add a new launcher with the right properties
<dobey> having Exec=xdg-open $url really makes no sense, btw :)
<dobey> unless unity's .desktop file parsing is broken
<dobey> Type=Link, URL=$url would be the correct way to do that :)
<dobey> anyway
<jbicha> kenvandine: I'm going to do an empathy upload to drop the gsettings override
<kenvandine> jbicha, for?
<jbicha> because that override is in ubuntu-settings now
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> thx
<jbicha> rhythmbox can be uploaded too if someone wants to sponsor (it's not in the desktop set)
<Laney> jbicha: you noticed the rename, yes?
<jbicha> Laney: yes, saw it in didrocks' weekly Release report
<Laney> ah, cool, didn't know it went there
<chrisccoulson> https://twitter.com/chrisccoulson/status/246348011746230273 \o/
<dobey> where is the "integrate this site with ubuntu?" thing supposed to appear at?
<chrisccoulson> i've no idea
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: nice!
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, yeah, it looks much better :)
<chrisccoulson> i need to make it work with native styled widgets now. and i need to do quite a bit of refactoring to remove a hack i'm using too
<tedg> robert_ancell, Do you know what could be happening with bug 1049849 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1049849 in lightdm ""Remote Login" account not confined by guest AppArmor profile" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049849
<robert_ancell> tedg, not off hand but I guess it hasn't launched it quite the same? I will investigate
<robert_ancell> it will have to be in the daemon
<tedg> robert_ancell, I thought so, I figured it was the same code though, no?
<robert_ancell> tedg, it should be
<TheMuso`> didrocks: WIll fix those up as well.
<TheMuso`> didrocks: oh thanks./
<dupondje> What is the way to go when I have the following 'issue' in my program. GTK app, multi threaded
<dupondje> now you call gdk_threads_add_idle to get clipboard data for example.
<dupondje> but then, it needs to get processed and send somewhere else.
<dupondje> but I guess you don't want to do that in the locked thread ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-14
<dglass> Is anyone working on python-evolution? It seems broken in multiple ways in quantal. (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-python-desktop/+bug/1041785) I have been using it for talking to evolution in another package (wakeup), and need to know whether I should create a detailed workaround for python-evolution support
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1041785 in gnome-python-desktop "python-evolution evolution.ecal has NoneType" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> dglass: In my experience the evolution bindings tend to be bad; from memory, upstream is not particularly happy with supporting them, as they expose evolution internals.
<RAOF> (ie: they're not even API stable)
<dglass> RAOF: that is certainly what it seems like.... so the answer is no, nobody is working on them, and yes, I should create a workaround?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> As far as I'm aware.
<dglass> Okay, well at least that is straightforward. Thanks for the info. It may be almost helpful to remove this package in this case, so as not to confuse people into using this package
<RAOF> Yeah; I did the same with something that relied on the C# evolution bindings.
<dglass> Okay, well thanks a lot for the info.
<pitti> Good morning
<ajmitch> morning pitti
<RAOF> Hey pitti
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, comment ça va?
<pitti> ça va bien, merci! et toi?
<pitti> Je suis quatre-vingt-dix-huit % bien :)
<pitti> "vais"
 * pitti is still amazed by French numbers
<pitti> "let's just skip 17, 18, 19, 70, 80, 90, nobody needs those" :)
<didrocks> pitti: c'est juste des mathématiques :)
<didrocks> pitti: still coughing, but it seems it's stalling like that. So drinking tea + honey
<pitti> good luck!
<pitti> meh, google accounts are still bothering twice a day
<didrocks> pitti: you did restart your session sign yesterday's signon update?
<pitti> yes, several times
<didrocks> pitti: I didn't get it yet since I restarted, (normally, I got it every day), maybe I'm more lucky? :)
<Mirv> desrt / didrocks: patch v2 at https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/gconf/support-s-to-as-migrations/+merge/123744
<tjaalton> I should probably unhiglight 'timo' :)
<didrocks> tjaalton: heh, indeed :)
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, let's wait for his feedback, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<didrocks> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: still coughing, so tea + honey for the day I think :)
 * ogra_ wonders why he isnt capable to find a dmrc spec in fdo 
<ogra_> isnt that a freedesktop definition ?
<didrocks> ogra_: I was thinking it would be, but I only found the definition on http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en
<didrocks> and the lightdm one: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/LightDM/Design
<didrocks> which more or less push it as a standard :)
<ogra_> yeah, thats the one i hit when searching for it on fdo
<ogra_> but that doesnt actually have a proper definition
<ogra_> seems lxdm completely ignores dmrc ... which has funny effects if you swithc back and forth between DMs
<ogra_> (i have a user for whom the alternative was switched to lightdm on a 12.04 upgrade and he has a hard time getting the default session right again)
<ogra_> so he asked about an explanation for dmrc ... i cant really belive there is nothing desktop agnostic about it on fdo
<Mirv> desrt: thanks! :)
 * didrocks is happy to look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html now
<didrocks> still some work to go, but we started by far :)
<Mirv> didrocks: hi, ok so you think the remaining migration problem is a blocker. I didn't ask anyone yet, so if you or popey can ask desrt or tim or someone to try it out in US timezones today still, I wrote a description at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1204871/
<Mirv> my brains are finished for this week now :)
<popey> I'll hunt them down Mirv , thanks
<didrocks> ok, let's see what would be popey's results
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, native theme rendering in firefox is a PITA
<chrisccoulson> do you think anybody would notice if it stopped rendering native styled widgets?
<Riddell> is ubuntu desktop staying with language-selector for 12.10 rather than integrating bits with gnome control centre?
<mterry> tedg, is that remote-login-service thing ready?  I'd like to push it today
<mterry> I can work on the test issue if you're busy today
<tedg> mterry, In general yes, getting the fixes through the system.  Turns out what was breaking Jenkins and the PPAs were actually different.
<tedg> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~remote-login-service-team/remote-login-service/trunk/+activereviews
<mpt> chrisccoulson, I would :-)
<chrisccoulson> mpt - it's making my life difficult ;)
<ogra_> note he didnt say he would complain :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<vuntz> jbicha: thanks for the panel fixes!
<didrocks> vuntz: just when you wanted to deprecate the fallback session, how sneaky this is :)
<jbicha> haha, it was minor tweaks, the fallback session still needs lots of love :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, this is fun :/
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: how fun? :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, it's the "my head is about to explode" kind of fun
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: urgh, you should take some rest then!
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i can't rest until i've finished what i'm working on though ;)
<chrisccoulson> starting this at the end of the week probably wasn't the best plan :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: even if we molest you to force taking a nap? :)
<Ursinha> completely understand this ^^^^^
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<tedg> mterry, I pushed 0.7.0, merge request should update.
<mterry> tedg, awesome
<tedg> It has a couple of other fixes from tsdgeos as well.
<tedg> Okay, I'm going to grab lunch.  ping me if there's issues.
<Riddell> does ubuntu desktop have a colord config tool?
<mterry> kenvandine, you mentioned having some MIRs almost ready?  Do you expect those to hit today or next week?
<kenvandine> not today :/
<kenvandine> monday... i hope!
<mterry> charles, do you know when a new dbusmenu release might happen?
<charles> mterry, I've got a batch of new releases for early next week, mon-tue timeframe
<mterry> charles, awesome
<charles> I'll make sure dbusmenu's on the list
<mterry> thanks
<charles> that's for your images fix, yes?
<charles> np
<mterry> charles, that was my proximate concern, yeah
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-09-15
<GunnarHj> Hi all! I'd like to prepare an accountsservice MP, but lp:ubuntu/accountsservice gives me version 0.6.15-2ubuntu9 instead of the latest version 0.6.21-6ubuntu3. Anybody who knows how to get the latest bzr branch?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-09
<attente> robru, thanks for the postcard :)
<robru> attente, wow, did you just get it now? i sent that weeks ago! ;-)
<attente> robru, i was in china and only arrived back yesterday :)
<robru> attente, ahhhhh, that makes sense. welcome back!
<attente> are the red hat offices the tallest buildings in brno?
<robru> attente, almost, but not really. there's some churchy-fortressy-towery things that aren't really visible in that shot.
<robru> attente, it's a really small town, same population as victoria (300k)
<attente> robru, ah, ok
<Mirv> hmm, I wonder why jenkins complains autopilot machines would be offline while I can reach them via the jenkins machine
<Mirv> poof, solved
<Mirv> and now someone rebooted nvidia machine and it wasn't me :P
<sil2100> Mirv: morning! I see qtubuntu FTBFS in platform
<Mirv> sil2100: morning! so do I.
<Mirv> sil2100: but the worse thing is those 'lxc cannot start' things that seem to happen in check phases. I've been waiting now for this newest tick after fixing the autopilot machines, if anything changes regarding those.
<Mirv> sil2100: have you seen the sort of http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1624/label=autopilot-intel/console before?
<Mirv> I don't know what caused the autopilot problem I fixed, and I don't know what's causing this one
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, maybe these are my delusions, but I think I saw that before - jibel fixed that last time IIRC
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, that's a good hint at least.. I think he should be soon up so we can ping him
<Laney> morning!
<highvoltage> morning Laney
<seb128> good morning desktopers
 * Laney gets zapped by highvoltage 
<seb128> hey Laney highvoltage
<Laney> hi seb128
<Laney> good weekends?
<seb128> yes, mostly avoided the rain during the day (it rained quite a lot during nights though)
<seb128> you?
<Laney> yep, climbing shopping beer
 * highvoltage is strongly considering taking a beer brewing class next weekend
<Laney> mmm, I did some kits last year
<Laney> need to buy some more equipment
<seb128> did you get anything drinkable? ;-)
<Laney> kirkland's posts make me jealous
<Laney> well... you could drink it and it tasted like beer
<Laney> but possibly the most boring beer ever
<seb128> haha
<highvoltage> heh
 * Laney stabs the pandaboard
 * highvoltage is tempted to get this: https://twitter.com/linuxfoundation/status/374955050642067456/photo/1
<highvoltage> (but I'm slightly scared that it will pile up with all my other toy electronics that I never get a chance to play with)
<Laney> nice
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: how come we didn't get any setting landing for 5 days? :-(
<seb128> indicators as well?
<Mirv> seb128: we're in manual publishing mode as ordered by asac, until unity8/mir lands today
<mlankhorst> morning
<seb128> asac, do we really need to block settings from landing? we have quite some changes/work that's blocked for almost a week there :/
<mlankhorst> Laney: I've had a biker tailing ME last week :L
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> were you going fast?
<mlankhorst> faster than him, i tried to stay behind him at first and wasn't patient enough
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: quite some red also in the stack, 8 red ones (and 3 yellow)
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: didrocks is back today right? I guess he's going to get unhappy :/
<Mirv> seb128: on Saturday autopilot machines jenkins connection had broken down. I managed to fix it this morning. now lxc containers refuse to start up for the check phases, sil2100 suspected jibel could be able to fix those.
<seb128> Mirv, shrug, QA team is having a week in Lexington so I guess he's not going to be around before a while ... are we stucked until he's there?
<seb128> is sil2100 around today?
<Mirv> seb128: we're stuck unless someone can decipher and fix this http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1624/label=autopilot-intel/console . sil2100 was around two hours ago
<Mirv> 1.5h, to be more exact
<seb128> k
<seb128> it's going to be one of those days...
<seb128> Mirv, thanks for the email, can you maybe follow up on the list as well to let people know landings are blocked?
<Mirv> seb128: ok, which list specifically?
<asac> seb128: Mirv: hi
<seb128> Mirv, I though the previous outrages were mentioned on some lists, but I can't find it now... ignore that I guess
<seb128> asac, hey! good morning? are you in Lexington? (if so it's quite early!)
<Laney> They were mentioned internally IIRC
<Mirv> seb128: yeah ue-leads etc, I just think since everything is blocked _anyhow_ because of the unity8/mir landing, it's not yet that urgent
<Laney> Don't see why it couldn't be done on ubuntu-devel however
<asac> seb128: whats the risk of settings landing? seems that folks worked all weekend to get us to a green dashboard :)
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4094/
<Mirv> builds are building, they are just not getting released
<asac> seb128: yeah i am in lexington :)
<asac> early bird
<Laney> the power of jetlag
<marga> Hey, there's a tzdata issue that is screwing up all machines in Israel right now
<marga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/1222345
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1222345 in tzdata (Ubuntu) "Wrong DST dates in Israel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> asac, so, I've been told it's due to you that we didn't get any settings update on the touch image for 6 days ... is there anything we can do to get our code to land again? we can't skip weeks like that :/
<marga> The 2013d version (currently in saucy) of tzdata needs to be backported into previous ubuntu versions.
<Laney> mmm, tzdata
<marga> I'm wondering what the version number should be, and if there's going to be someone taking care of this, or if I should.
<marga> Saucy version is 2013d-1ubunut1
<marga> ubuntu, obviously :)
<seb128> marga, hey, thanks for pointing it out
<asac> seb128: i dont think its because of us... we looked at the staged changes last friday
<asac> and pushed stuff in that didnt look to dangerous (like SDK we kept out)
<asac> and unless i am mistaken there was no settings in daily-release staged
<Laney> marga: 2013d-0ubuntu0.XX.YY would work if you want to work on that
<seb128> asac, the way stacks are done I think settings needs SDK to be published :/
<sil2100> seb128: yes, I am
<seb128> sil2100, hey
<seb128> sil2100, is there any way we can get settings published?
<asac> seb128: ok... so let us have a look at the daily-release ppa today in lex
<marga> Laney, -0ubuntu? even if the saucy one is -1ubuntu?
<seb128> asac, thanks
<marga> I'm always surprised by this numbers
<asac> seb128: i believe for SDK we do a special manual test run
<sil2100> seb128: we're not landing things because asac wanted to have manual publishing set and go through him with everything that we land - it was Mirv's tick right now, but I'll see settings state right now
<asac> and if that isn't busted like th elast two times we will punch it in :)
<Laney> marga: Oh I was thinking you'd apply the new upstream on top of what was already in precise
<sil2100> asac: btw. as I already asked pstolowski in -touch... where can I find the logs from the camera-app automation crash?
<Laney> marga: that'd be usual for the SRU (minimal changes)
<marga> Laney, yeah, but I don't know if this makes sense for tzdata
<marga> I think tzdata is normally pushed as a whole (at least in Debian)
<seb128> Laney, marga: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#tzdata
<Laney> i.e. we'd usually leave the packaging changes
<asac> pstolowski: sil2100: the test is not failing anymore - luckily ... however, there are mediascanner crashes still
<asac> pstolowski: sil2100: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4094/camera-app-autopilot/
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> like that
<asac> and we have click scope crashes ALL THE TIME :)
<asac> like see all the "1" crashes http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4094/
<sil2100> pstolowski: ^
<Laney> seb128: thanks for pointing, didn't know that existed
<seb128> Laney, yw ;-)
<seb128> marga, do you plan to work on the update? I can do sponsoring
<sil2100> asac: ok, good to know about the automation failure, since I checked both mediascanner and autopilot changes and tests and didn't see any of those cause a crash in camera
<marga> seb128, well, if it makes sense.  I have done tzdata updates for Debian, but not for Ubuntu.
<seb128> marga, cf the wiki link I just copied, we have a standing exception to update it, we just didn't keep up with doing that
<marga> right.  So, what should the version be?
<asac> seb128: right. still mediascanner reliably crashes ONLY during the camera-app run
<asac> err
<asac> sil2100: ^
<asac> so i am not really buying the story of mediascanner not being related
<asac> so my story now is:
<asac> 1. camera saves images
<asac> 2. mediascanner crashes and produces super slowdown due to crash file IO
<seb128> marga, 2013d-0ubuntu0.<release> it seems
<asac> 3. test gets flaki and fails due to timing issues
<seb128> marga, e.g 2013d-0ubuntu0.12.04
<seb128> marga, 2013d-0ubuntu0.13.04
<sil2100> asac: well, that might make sense, it was hard seeing a relation without seeing any test logs ;) Since it's not really reproducible here on my system
<sil2100> pstolowski: ^ can you take a look?
<marga> seb128, ok.
<seb128> marga, thanks
<asac> sil2100: you dont get a crash?
<asac> it happens close to 100% in automation during the camera-app autopilot
<sil2100> So that is indeed something strange
<sil2100> pstolowski: if you're busy, I'll just revert that change and release it without it until it's fixed, ok?
<sil2100> asac: I guess the first thing to do is filling out a bug, did you manage to do that already?
<asac> i dont think filing a bug will help :)
<pstolowski> sil2100: can I get the core file from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-maguro-smoke-camera-app-autopilot/57/artifact/clientlogs/_usr_bin_mediascanner-service.32011.crash/*view*/ ?
<asac> so i leave it to the owners
<asac> pstolowski: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4094/camera-app-autopilot/ ther eis a .crash file
<asac> that has a Core included usually
<asac> ah you pointed to that
<asac> sorry
<asac> the CoreDump: area
<asac> is the bas64 encoded core
<asac> but afaik there is a tool to untangle it
<asac> lool: ?
<pstolowski> asac: yeah, seen it, but was actually wondering if it's readily available in a more friendly format
<sil2100> apport-unpack
<asac> sil2100: i think more important - now that i look at it - is to figure what happened wth click scope
<asac> that one seems to break
<pstolowski> alecu: ^
<asac> and crash all the time since a few days
<sil2100> pstolowski: try downloading http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-maguro-smoke-camera-app-autopilot/57/artifact/clientlogs/_usr_bin_mediascanner-service.32011.crash/*view*/ and then using apport-unpack on it
<pstolowski> sil2100: yep, it worked, thanks
<sil2100> asac: btw. filling bugs will help ;) Since otherwise upstreams at least know there is a problem
<sil2100> asac: and they have a base point where they can start off from, write progress, discuss
<asac> sil2100: oh ... well, i send them a ping and they should file their own bug io
<sil2100> asac: it's a bit more efficient when we have a distributed environment - Florian and some other guys highly recommend filling out bugs whenever there is a problem instead of just directly pinging, as while some people are off some others might see it and pick it up
<asac> imo
<asac> but yeah i am not saying we shouldnt do bugs at all
<asac> sil2100: yeah let me think about that point
<asac> the bad about bugs itsw not an interactive thing
<seb128> happyaron, hey, do you have an opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libchewing/+bug/1220224 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220224 in libchewing (Ubuntu) "Sync libchewing 0.3.5-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<marga> seb128, would this have the 7 day wait?
<seb128> Laney, if you want some change from system settings, there is a new glib tarball available out there
<seb128> marga, no, if we find testers we can probably wave it in today
<Laney> seb128: oh cool, that was last week even
<seb128> Laney, there is also a new gtk tarball, I'm going to do that one
<Laney> the "display languages" ui in u-s-s isn't very friendly
 * sil2100 sighs
<seb128> Laney, I'm going to test g-s-d today as well
<sil2100> Things are all red today...
<seb128> Laney, yeah :/
<seb128> sil2100, indeed, going to make didrocks happy :p
<Laney> gsd> cool
<seb128> sil2100, shame, it has been going good and smoothly while he was not there, and the day he's back everything turns ted
<seb128> red
 * Laney sniggers at everything turning ted
<sil2100> seb128: we need jibel, since we won't release anything without working lxc containers in the test machines
<sil2100> Mirv: you said you tried rebooting them, yes?
<seb128> asac, ^ can you go and wake up jibel :p
<sil2100> seb128: ;D It seems Didier is the CAUSE OF ALL EVIL!
<asac> hehe
<asac> seb128: you can just call the hotel and have your call put through
<asac> saying its an emergency
<asac> they have single rooms, so you will precisely wake up who you want :)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> asac, joke aside, it sucks to always being stucked on people on american tz to be up to unscrew CI
<seb128> asac, we need better world coverage
<asac> yeah
<asac> its an understood issue
<asac> and one of the main points
<asac> "How can we provide 24h lab operations with 8h business hours?"
<pstolowski> asac, sil2100 : I've just checked the core, it seems to be race somewhere when files get removed while still being scanned. I really don't see any relation to the fix I recently did in mediascanner, but also can't offer any quickfix right now (chasing bugs in mediascanner is rather time consuming)
<marga> seb128, I'm preparing the packages, but I'm not sure how I would give them to you for sponsoring
<seb128> marga, scp somewhere I can dget it?
<marga> ah, heh, sure :)
<seb128> marga, please list the bug number you pointed earlier in the changelog
<marga> of course
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<asac> pstolowski: since the test doesnt fail anymore the priority is a bit lower than "super escalation", but... the crash surely is high priority
<Laney> marga: attaching diff.gz and a link to the orig to the bug is usual
<pstolowski> asac: understood. and this isn't the only crash we observed with mediascanner...
<marga> Laney, right, but this one has a new orig
<asac> pstolowski: maybe the race is a systematic thing?
<asac> files get removed while being scanned ... hmm
<Laney> marga: indeed, hence linking to it
<asac> maybe its also when files still grow while you scan?
<pstolowski> asac: I haven't seen this particular crash before. the other crash we have is because it or grillo plugins leak filedescriptors
<Laney> rather than you uploading it and then the sponsor having to verify you didn't tamper. :-)
<asac> pstolowski: anyone else works on mediascanner or is that just you?
<pstolowski> asac: my team "inherited" it; I started looking at it last week
<pstolowski> asac: reported it https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner/+bug/1222731
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1222731 in mediascanner "Mediascanner crashes" [Critical,Confirmed]
<asac> thanks
<marga> seb128, what should be the distro name <distro>-updates?
<Laney> just <series> is fine
<Mirv> sil2100: yes
<seb128> marga, what Laney said
<seb128> Laney, e.g "raring" "precise" works nowadays
<sil2100> Mirv, seb128: the otto test machines seem to be somehow broken, it's indeed impossible to start any of the containers, with errors like:
<sil2100> chroot: failed to run command ‘useradd’: No such file or directory
<Mirv> sil2100: right.. I just wonder if the lxc problems are anyhow related to the autopilot host problem I fixed.
<sil2100> Mirv: not sure, it was also a mystery to me that it wasn't installed if it was required - maybe it wasn't really necessary or something, but well, I think we need to poke jibel so that he gives us a walkthrough through the otto machines configuration
<sil2100> asac: anyway, sad thing... on Friday we specifically selected the click stack and mediascanner to publish because it seemed safe
<sil2100> asac: even if mediascanner changes are not causing trouble, but the click ones you say started crashing
<sil2100> So much for 'safe bets'
<marga> seb128, packages finished.  They should be available to dget from http://www.marga.com.ar/ubuntu/tzdata/.  Do you want me to give you the 3 dsc urls?
<seb128> marga, thanks, and no need for the 3 urls, the one you gave me is easy enough to browse ;-)
<seb128> marga, did you decide to not use the same version scheme for raring for a reason?
<marga> seb128, no, probably mistake.  Will fix.
<seb128> marga, thanks
<marga> it's hard not to make mistakes when doing almost the same thing three times.  Sorry, rebuilding now.
<darkxst> seb128, hi
<seb128> darkxst, hey
<darkxst> have you had a chance to look at the g-s-d update?
<seb128> darkxst, no yet, but that comment about dropping keys makes me uneasy, it's going to make ubuntu-system-settings abort when opening the battery preferences ... are we sure nothing else in the archive or out there use those keys?
<Laney> I searched for it
<seb128> Laney, you searched in Ubuntu or just in Debian?
<Laney> in Ubuntu using my codesearch instance
 * Laney updates its index
<seb128> oh, I see
<Laney> you have to ignore the branding
<Laney> I didn't fix that yet ;-)
<seb128> yeah, that confused me
<seb128> I though it was the debian tool
<seb128> ok, session restart with today updates
<seb128> then I do the tzdata sponsoring
<seb128> then I test g-s-d
<darkxst> Laney, where is your codesearch at?
<marga> ouch
<Laney> http://162.213.35.4/
<Laney> the index is a couple of weeks old
<marga> So, I fixed the versions for the raring packages, but seb left.  I'm off to lunch
<darkxst> Laney, right, still nice :)
<Laney> ya
<seb128> hum
<seb128> why is my mouse pointer wrong?
<seb128> is anyone seeing that as well today?
<Laney> describe wrong, but no
<seb128> I get a small dark arrow
<seb128> rather than my usual white one
 * Laney restarts session
<Laney> oh yeah!
<seb128> Laney, confirming?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> what controls that?
<seb128> gnome-settings-daemon I would say
<Laney> did you get the new one?
<seb128> I think it's a gtk xsetting
<seb128> no
<Laney> well I do
<seb128> shrug, I had a lot of updates today
<seb128> going to be fun to find which one it could be :/
<darkxst> pointers are fine here, but I am running a hybrid mix of gnome 3.9 on this machine
<Laney> I got a new hicolor-icon-theme
<Laney> does that do cursors?
<Laney> wait, wtf, no I didn't
<seb128> Laney, what is weird is that I get the correct pointer in tb
<Laney> yeah firefox goes to the right one too
<seb128> or firefox
<seb128> did we get a gtk3 update?
<Laney> ah new gnome-themes-standard
<seb128> ah
<seb128> no cursor changes in there though it seems
<seb128> oh, in that one
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/140848282/gnome-themes-standard_3.6.5-0ubuntu1_3.8.1-2ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> +  [ Josselin Mouette ]
<seb128> +  * Install a cursor.theme to configure the default X cursor.
<seb128> +  * Set up the x-cursor-theme alternative.
<Laney> is dmz-theme what we use?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> so I guess we should add a higher alternate for that one
<Laney> oh, well, I had manually installed g-themes-standard
<Laney> so arguably it's ok
<asac> sil2100: yeah. sad
<asac> sil2100: did we land the click scope ?
<asac> ralsina: check with sil2100 to narrow down the regression window
 * asac bbi2h
<Mirv> sil2100: on Friday yes https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/saucy-changes/2013-September/009662.html
<seb128> Laney, what do you mean "manually installed so it's ok"? it's still a config change on upgrade
<sil2100> ;)
<marga> seb128, I see that you uploaded the packages, do you need me to do anything?
<seb128> marga, if you can help verifying the updates/getting people to help testing those, once they are accepted, it would be good
<seb128> marga, otherwise no
<Laney> hmm
<seb128> marga, thanks for the updates! ;-)
<Laney> darkxst: do you intentionally seed the dmz-cursor-theme?
<marga> no prob. Thanks for the quick response.
<larsu> how did the scroll direction work on i-sound? I assume scrolling up meant volume up?
<Laney> presumably
<larsu> well that's how it's going to be then :) Thanks!
<seb128> marga, just to make sure, is the current tzdata already leading to wrong time or is that going to happen in the futur?
<marga> seb128, it's already happening.
<seb128> larsu, correct
<seb128> larsu, that's good common sense no? :p
<seb128> marga, ok, thanks
<darkxst> Laney, we use the Adwaita cursor them
<darkxst> theme
<Laney> darkxst: I guess you want to unseed it yet
<Laney> s/yet/then/
<larsu> seb128: yep, just wanted to make sure :)
<Laney> I think we'll have to make dmz-cursor-theme have a higher priority
 * larsu never uses that feature, has hardware buttons for volume
<marga> For precise/quantal it started yesterday.  For raring it's still ok, it will be wrong in 3 weeks.
 * seb128 has on y laptop, but not on his desk keyboard
<seb128> marga, ok, the bug description was not really clear about that, thanks for confirming
<seb128> marga, I pinged directly on #ubuntu-release, let's see how that works
<darkxst> Laney, ok will do
<Laney> cool
<seb128> marga, want to do the lucid SRU as well? ;-)
<marga> seb128, suuuure.
<seb128> marga, thanks!
<lool> pstolowski: I see you found my original report
<pstolowski> lool: yes, thanks for that
<lool> pstolowski: you can extract coredump from .crash with apport-unpack
<lool> pstolowski: and you can even sometimes jump straight to gdb with apport-retrace -g
<pstolowski> lool: yep, figured that, thanks
<lool> pstolowski: I tried to debug it a bit; it seems related to the cancellation, like the gst_listener being NULL-ed and then used again
<lool> but I couldn't figure it out this week-end and thought that people who worked on the code would have a better chance of finding this quickly
<lool> pstolowski: looks like an old bug that is just popping now because we're using it on the device
<lool> pstolowski: BTW what are we going to do with the mediascanner?  search for medias in scopes?
<pstolowski> lool: yes, it's just coincidence it showed up after my other bugfix
<pstolowski> lool: mediascanner keeps track of all media files on the device, and exposes them to scopes
<marga> seb128, http://www.marga.com.ar/ubuntu/tzdata/lucid/tzdata_2013d-0ubuntu0.10.04.dsc
<seb128> marga, thanks!
<pitti> Good morning
<Laney> I was about to say something and then I realised where pitti is :P
<pitti> Laney: well, I did get up at 5 am as usual, just in a wrong TZ :)
<pitti> just didn't check IRC this morning yet
<pitti> my first time in the Lexington office
<seb128> pitti, hey, how are you? had a good flight? how is Lexington?
<pitti> seb128: yes, it was quite fine; everything worked, did some hacking, reading, and watched Oblivion
<pitti> seb128: and I trained myself into the TZ before, I went to bed very late on Fri/Sat :)
<seb128> pitti, I liked that movie, but mostly for the amazing images ... I guess you didn't get that effect in a plane :p
<pitti> seb128: Lexington seems to be in the middle of a forest, but surrounded by ridiculous traffic jam at the same time
<pitti> seb128: otherwise, quite similar to the London office, just much smaller
<seb128> k
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess you can also take a look here in the meantime: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/diverge_autopilot/+merge/184551
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> fginther: hi!
<sil2100> fginther: do you know if jibel is somewhere nearby?
<pitti> seb128: heh, no; usual crappy screen, but it was an okay story
<seb128> yeah, I really enjoyed the first half
<sil2100> fginther: since I guess we would really need his help with the otto autopilot machines and containers, as everything is badly broken
<sil2100> fginther: and seb128 (as probably everyone else) would really like to get some things released finally ;)
<seb128> pitti, the end is a bit disappointing/no real surprise ... but I mostly liked the movie as well ;-)
<seb128> pitti, if you see a jibel, please poke him, lxc containers are screwed and we can't do landing
<fginther> sil2100, He's not here at the moment
<pitti> seb128: I saw him at breakfast this morning, but he'll take the second bus; so he should arrive in 15 mins or so
<seb128> pitti, ok
<sil2100> ;_;
<pitti> seb128: but I finally watched "Fight club" Saturday night; that was surprisingly good
<pitti> (gotta keep yourself awake with something -- so it was that movie and playing Descent until 2:30 :) )
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I didn't that one either
<sil2100> Oh, Fight Club, that was a fun movie to watch, I would watch it once again since it's been a while
<seb128> but it reminds me I saw it in the tv grid for the week, I wonder if I missed it again
<pitti> My sister saw it in, what, 1999?, and didn't like it
<seb128> lot of people talked about it by then, seems still worth watching
<pitti> yes, absolutely
<pitti> it was funny to see people using public phones and no mobiles, etc.
<seb128> hehe
<Mirv> sil2100: so is the idea to temporarily have 'head' actually AP 1.3 while trunk can be developed at will, until at some point 1.3 would be moved to saucy release cu2d proper an head would again have trunk?
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, that's the idea - since we're not moving all cupstream2distro-config things from Head to Saucy yet
<sil2100> Mirv: while we want to still enable the AP guys to work on python 3 porting etc. without any problems on trunk
<seb128> marga, ok, SRUs approved, they need verification next
<marga> seb128, good
<seb128> Laney, darkxst, jbicha: ok, just built the new g-s-d from the current vcs/installed that, keyboard panel in g-c-c abort on missing gsettings key
<seb128> Settings schema 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys' does not contain a key named 'switch-input-source'
<seb128> not a great start...
<seb128> same for the region&language panel
<jbicha> seb128: yes you need gnome-control-center too from https://launchpad.net/~darkxst/+archive/gsd38/+packages
<seb128> jbicha, shrug
<seb128> those key changes make me quite unhappy
<seb128> hum
<seb128> did gnome-keyring stop working for anyone else?
<seb128> well, the ssh agent at least
<seb128> jbicha, is there a vcs with that version?
<jbicha> no, not yet
<seb128> hum, k
<Laney> jbicha: probably needs a breaks for older g-c-cs
<jibel> seb128, I replied to Mirv , daily-release jobs can not run because the kernel fails to load the module aufs.
<seb128> jibel, hey, did you have a good flight?
<seb128> jibel, ok, is that a kernel bug or...?
<jibel> Mirv, can you please file a bug against the kernel and ping them on #ubuntu-kernel?
<jibel> seb128, flight was uneventful, so good thanks.
<jibel> seb128, yes I think it is a kernel bug it started with 3.11.0-5.11-generic
<jibel> seb128, aufs fails to load with "ERROR: could not insert 'aufs': Function not implemented" with this kernel
<seb128> jibel, ok
<jbicha> Laney: I don't think your dmz cursor theme change is useful
<Laney> why
<alex_abreu> sil2100, ping
<jbicha> because Ubuntu doesn't install gnome-themes-standard by default; I think we can assume that people that have Adwaita installed don't mind the Adwaita mouse cursor or can use gnome-tweak-tool to pick something different
<seb128> jbicha, Laney: btw I uninstalled gnome-themes-standard and my cursor is still wrong
<seb128> restarted the session as well
<jbicha> ISTR there's a second place where the cursor theme is set
<Laney> I discussed the intended semantics of the alternatives in #-gnome and this is right
<Laney> Tim is going to unseed dmz from ubuntu GNOME
<seb128> k
<seb128> what do you I need to do to get back my nice cursor? :p
<rsalveti> Laney: hey, do you plan to integrate the gst 1.1.4 packages soon?
<seb128> (ideally I should have to do nothing, things should just go back to what they were)
<rsalveti> I saw you updated the ppa already
<Laney> rsalveti: I have an FFe
<Laney> so, whenever that is approved
<rsalveti> Laney: right, have the bug around?
<Laney> bug #1220588
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220588 in gstreamer1.0 (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update GStreamer stack to 1.1.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220588
<rsalveti> thanks
<seb128> jbicha, darkxst, Laney: I'm happy enough with the new g-s-d (out of a screen locking bug that I mentioned on launchpad)
<Laney> cool
<desrt> new ALL the things!
<Laney> 3.10 time?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> desrt, did you make uncompatible glib changes again? I just uploaded the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/1222538 ... but I don't like much the "glib changed making app to be patched to work again"
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1222538 in seahorse-nautilus (Ubuntu) "Unable to encrypt & or sign files with current glib" [Low,Fix committed]
<desrt> seb128: not afaik?
<jbicha> seb128: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/707769
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 707769 in power "Lid close doesn't lock screen if lid-close-action not set to suspend" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<desrt> seb128: this is colin's bug
<desrt> seb128: and i think we already fixed it
<seb128> desrt, k, maybe that's part of the glib update we didn't get yet
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<desrt> seb128: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=698081
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 698081 in mainloop "Pidgin hangs in g_spawn_command_line_sync" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> desrt, that one is quite old, I remember we discussed pidgin around raring release time
<seb128> desrt, seahorse-nautilus was still not working in saucy with glib 2.37.5 though
<desrt> seb128: this error was introduced in the same monster of a commit that caused the pidgin problems :/
<desrt> sigh...
<desrt> and here i was, hoping to do something productive today
<seb128> desrt, anyway I uploaded https://git.gnome.org/browse/seahorse-nautilus/commit/?id=c41f07cf5785b2d755b85f20bf0546c6ce2ebb02 which fixes it, I hope we don't have other similar bugs
<seb128> desrt, don't worry about it, maybe it's all good, I'm going to keep an eye for bugs that might be similar, but it's likely we are going to have none
<desrt> oh
<desrt> erm.  this is just a warning according to stef's commit
<seb128> desrt, well, for some reason seahorse-nautilus stopped working ...
<desrt> i wonder if it had fatal warnings or something
<seb128> desrt, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=981580#c12
<ubot2`> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 981580 in glib2 "Glib regression related to SIGCHLD warnings" [Unspecified,New]
<seb128> marga, tzdata updates released to -updates for precise-quantal-raring (lucid still to be done and then we are all good)
<desrt> marga: hey.  any progress on that binary nfs-safe dconf backend? :)
<marga> desrt, :-/  I have it in my queue, but it lost priority over here.
<marga> seb128, yes, I saw, my machine already picked up the precise change, thanks.
<desrt> marga: know how that feels...
<seb128> marga, excellent! yw ;-)
<desrt> seb128: so i understand the problem now.... and it's a bit of a mixed bag
<desrt> the bad behaviour was in seahorse, for sure
<desrt> and maybe other apps out there
<desrt> when they do things in the way that they were before, they install a child watch into glib that never ever gets satisfied
<desrt> and may inadvertantly reap the wrong child at some future point if PIDs get recycled
<desrt> the difference is that we changed the behaviour that we have in this case from leaking forever to immediately reporting the child as exited, with a warning
<desrt> and this behaviour change is what caused the issue
<desrt> from the standpoint of "this will allow us to find broken applications easier" i sort of like colin's change
<seb128> ok, so seahorse was basically working by luck, relying on a buggy code which happened to work
<desrt> well.... it was installing a watch that would never be satisfied
<desrt> and glib was trying over and over again to satisfy the faulty watch
<desrt> and each time it did this, it would add another one to the list
<desrt> so now it's just removed from the list immediately, a warning is printed and (the imcompatible change) it's immediately dispatched
<desrt> *incompatible
<seb128> I see
<seb128> I guess that's ok, it's not like it was making "good code" not work anymore
<seb128> it's making buggy code more visibly buggy :p
<desrt> this was a somewhat arbitrary decision on colin's part.   he could have just as well removed it from the list, given the warning, then dropped it on the floor, which would have been closer to the old behaviour
<desrt> but ya... dispatching the handler immediately does make the bug more obvious
<desrt> which is nice
<desrt> anyway... case closed as far as i'm concerned... if you get more bugs like this, tell upstream to talk to me about why the problem is their fault :p
<seb128> desrt, wfm, thanks for the explanations ;-)
<desrt> seb128: your measure disk usage API just landed
<seb128> desrt, \o/
<seb128> desrt, thanks ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: is there a new bug for gnome-settings-daemon not locking the screen when the lid is closed?
<seb128> mdeslaur, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/707769
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 707769 in power "Lid close doesn't lock screen if lid-close-action not set to suspend" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mdeslaur> seb128: no ubuntu bug yet?
<seb128> mdeslaur, but that's not in Ubuntu yet, it's part of the 3.8 update that is FFe discussed
<seb128> mdeslaur, I mentioned it on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1219486
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1219486 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "FFe: Update gnome-settings-daemon to 3.8.4" [Wishlist,New]
<mdeslaur> seb128: oh, I thought I saw 3.8.5 go by on the saucy-changes list
<seb128> mdeslaur, shrug, jbicha just jumped on it and uploaded it seems
<seb128> jbicha, was the FFe even officially approved?
<seb128> mdeslaur, seems like jbicha didn't consider the bug important enough to get it fixed before upload, I'm not sure I'm happy about that
<seb128> mdeslaur, but it's uploaded now...
<mdeslaur> hrm
<happyaron> seb128: I've commented on that bug, it seems the crash fixes are really helpful, but breaking scim-chewing isn't something we want
<jbicha> seb128: I thought you said you were happy enough with the update and Laney approved the FFe conditional on you being happy
<seb128> jbicha, out of the locking issue yes :p
<Laney> They promised to fix any regressions ...
<seb128> jbicha, oh, well, I just hope somebody is going to make sure it's fixed before release
<Laney> so I expect this to be resolved quite soon
<seb128> wfm
<Laney> bah
<seb128> jbicha, did you look at updating gtk to 3.8.4 (I'm about to do it but don't want to dup work)
<Laney> qml is giving me a hard time today
<seb128> Laney, what are you fighting with? (I doubt I can help much but who knows)
<Laney> the change password dialog
<Laney> I had a bug where it was saying a value was undefined until I printed it with console.log then it worked ...
<seb128> Laney, btw please review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/battery-new-idle-key/+merge/184588 ... jbicha uploading g-s-d means ubuntu-system-settings' battery panel is going to abort() on missing gsettings key until that lands
<larsu> what's handling the hardware volume keys on the phone? Is it also gnome-settings-daemon?
<Laney> oh yeah, k
 * seb128 shakes fist in direction of desrt for the abort() on missing keys
<Laney> not that u-s-s is landing ...
<seb128> yeah, that's the next issue then :/
<desrt> seb128: hi.  thanks for thinking of me.
<jbicha> seb128: no, I'm not working on the gtk3 update
<seb128> larsu, no, no gnome-settings-daemon on the phone (that depends on gtk and has quite some x11 code)
<seb128> jbicha, ok, I'm start it on it then, thanks
<seb128> larsu, powerd does I think
 * desrt notes that gnome 3.10 has an experimental wayland version this cycle
<desrt> i wonder what they're doing for g-s-d....
<larsu> seb128: interesting. Thanks :)
<seb128> desrt, https://live.gnome.org/Wayland/gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> desrt, quite some TBD still, I guess they turn off a part of the plugins
<desrt> ya.  i guess so too.
<desrt> this page reads like
<desrt> plugin a: this plugin communicates with X to take care of setting up A
<desrt> plugin b: this plugin communicates with X to take care of setting up B
<desrt> ...
<seb128> though the page is quite outdated
<sil2100> alex_abreu: hi!
<seb128> desrt, https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnomecc-list/2013-July/msg00000.html has a more recent status
<desrt> pah
<sil2100> alex_abreu: good thing you pinged me, damn, I almost forgot about the issue
<sil2100> jibel: hi!
<sil2100> jibel: did the guys already inform you about the autopilot otto machine problems we're having?
<larsu> seb128: hm, doesn't look like it's in powerd. Do you have any idea who I could ask?
<seb128> larsu, #ubuntu-touch
<larsu> ah, right :)
<desrt> i'd guess it's handled in the compositor....
<desrt> the hardware buttons probably get translated to input subsystem events... which get slurped up by the compositor... we have no mechanism for global key grabs afaik, so they'd have to be handled there.
<larsu> desrt: that makes sense, but I'm looking to find the code that responds to those events and changes the volume
<larsu> as that seems to be buggy :)
<alex_abreu> sil2100, :)
<alex_abreu> sil2100, have you had time to think about it?
<jibel> sil2100, yes. It's a kernel issue, apw is working on it.
<apw> jibel, which one is that
<jibel> apw, aufs failing to load
<apw> jibel, ahh yes
<apw> jibel, yeah we know what that is and have a fix, it will be in teh next upload
<jibel> apw, thanks
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> alex_abreu: sitting down to that now
<sil2100> alex_abreu: another problem with the libunity-webapps webbrowser-app dependency and powerpc problem is that well, essentially there is no FFe for webapps
<alex_abreu> sil2100, yeah there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-webapps-qml/+bug/1207515
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207515 in webbrowser-app "[FFE] Webapps container for Desktop" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> alex_abreu: oh, did it get reviewed and approved?
<alex_abreu> sil2100, I think so ... didrocks +1'nd it I think, not sure if something else is needed
<sil2100> alex_abreu: ok, since the thing is, this change would fire up a really big chain of powerpc-support drops, since without libunity-webapps for powerpc, we won't have bamfdaemon for powerpc, so there won't be no unity as well
<sil2100> So I guess I need to think of a different solution
 * sil2100 wonders why someone released webapps before the weekend
<alex_abreu> sil2100, I don't think I see the connection there, why no bamf if no libunity-webapps ?
<sil2100> alex_abreu: because bamfdaemon depends on libunity-webapps0, so it won't be installable if we drop libunity-webapps0 for powerpc
<alex_abreu> argh right forgot about it
<alex_abreu> sil2100, can we have conditional depends? based on arch
<sil2100> alex_abreu: we could, but the code would have to be written so that it would still work without webbrowser-app installed
<sil2100> Would that be possible?
<sil2100> To have a 'powerpc fallback' code path
<alex_abreu> sil2100, yes, that's why I am asking
<sil2100> alex_abreu: we can either do a conditional dependency (which I guess would be fine, as it's better than not having unity for powerpc) or maybe try something with Suggests/Recommends
<sil2100> seb128: what happens if a package Recommends: some other package that is not available? Is it like with a dependency, or is it 'more ok' in that case?
<seb128> sil2100, we shouldn't do that, but we mostly get away with it
<seb128> they still show on e.g component mismatch
<sil2100> seb128: so in this case a conditional platform-wise dependency would be ok, what do you think?
<sil2100> From the distro point-of-view
<alex_abreu> sil2100, we could add an arch dependant dep and I could adjust the code ... or we could go the dirty recommends route
<sil2100> didrocks: hello! How were your holidays? :)
<sil2100> alex_abreu: for now, let's just adjust the code anyway, since I guess that in both cases I would like that rule to be around
<alex_abreu> sil2100, +1
<sil2100> alex_abreu: thanks!
<didrocks> hey sil2100, the holidays were excellent, thanks!
<alex_abreu> sil2100, I'll MR you the changes
<sil2100> didrocks: all rested and refreshed I hope ;)!
<sil2100> alex_abreu: excellent, will be waiting :)
<didrocks> sil2100: and jetlagged :p
<sil2100> didrocks: after the 'sudden' flight to the US I guess that's normal ;) Should I already prepare the Saucy series in cu2d-config? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: please do, think about fghinter to change the process about it please :)
<sil2100> didrocks: at least with the QA stack for now (and slowly migrating other projects one by one)
<sil2100> Aye!
<seb128> didrocks, hey, welcome back!
<didrocks> hey seb128! ça va?
<seb128> didrocks, très bien, et toi ?
<didrocks> read that you loved the g-c-c changes :p
<didrocks> ça va, mais déjà dans le bain rapidement!
<seb128> didrocks, on t'as pas vu de la journée, dans le bain des vacances ? :p (c'est bien Lexington ?-)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I always love late changes in a cycle, you know me ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: dans des meetings (il est 12h20 ici) but I woke up at 2h30 :/
<seb128> :-(
<didrocks> just didn't connect to IRC, only reading emails
<seb128> seems like the time I go to bed atm :p
<didrocks> argh…
 * didrocks hugs seb128
 * didrocks away for a while
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<mdeslaur> argh
 * mdeslaur shakes fist at whoever killed the session saver plugin from gedit
<sil2100> didrocks, fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/cupstream2distro-config/new_saucy_series/+merge/184641 <-
<didrocks> sil2100: I think fginther's won't understand the to_transition or will it?
<fginther> didrocks, sil2100, upstream merger will skip projects under to_transition (which I believe is the right action)
<didrocks> so we are good for stuff diverged I guess :)
<fginther> sil2100, I have an question for thomi regarding the autopilot ppas
<czajkowski> anyone else having this bug issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1107926
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1107926 in bamf (Ubuntu) "bamfdaemon crashed with signal 5 in _XReply()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<czajkowski> I've done daily updates today and still running into it
<didrocks> sil2100: you will need to ask as well jibel I guess to create the views
<seb128> czajkowski, try pinging Trevinho
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-10
<darkxst> attente, (gnome-settings-daemon:2106): AccountsService-CRITICAL **: act_user_set_input_sources: assertion 'g_variant_is_of_type (sources, G_VARIANT_TYPE ("aa{ss}"))
<darkxst> ^ thats seems to me like it would never have worked?
<robru> cyphermox, Mirv, I'm seeing some error now about "ERROR Can't start lxc container" affecting almost all stacks. is this the same DNS issue we've been seeing or is this some new mess? Who can I escalate this to/
<cyphermox> *sigh*
<cyphermox> robru: let me check if we can poke it hard enough, otherwise we'll need to escalate to QA
<cyphermox> robru: mount: warning: /run/otto/iso/_var_lib_lxc_saucy-i386-20130908-0916_saucy-desktop-i386.iso seems to be mounted read-only. ?
<robru> cyphermox,  http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1665/label=autopilot-intel/console but same error on many different stacks
<robru> cyphermox, so, yeah
<cyphermox> robru: not sure
<cyphermox> but didrocks has seen those, I asked about it at lunch
<cyphermox> tbh I haven't really been able to spend too much time on it, on account of being busy with mtp stuff
<cyphermox> I wrote unit tests where I could for the library
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, it's been a mess for a while. I keep checking on it and finding seemingly insurmountable problems.
<cyphermox> robru: it's broken... need didrocks magic to fix it..
<robru> figured
<cyphermox> it's sad, though. I wish I could just fix it fast
<jibel> robru, cyphermox it is a bug 1222407, it will be in next image
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1222407 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "3.11.0-5.11 has broken aufs support (needed for docker)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222407
<cyphermox> jibel: thanks
<cyphermox> hope you're not still working on this so late :/
<jibel> cyphermox, robru it'd be nice if you'd have a way to share issues that occurred with people who worked on it during EU time
<cyphermox> jibel: you mean?
<cyphermox> jibel: it's issues that were already known to EU time, AFAICT
<jibel> cyphermox, I mean sil2100 and Mirv has been mentioning this ealier today and are aware of the failure
<cyphermox> right
<jbicha> Laney: how about modifying dmz-cursor-theme's priority in ubuntu-settings instead?
<attente> darkxst, you're right, fixing now
<Mirv> robru: cyphermox jibel: everyone was emailed about the lxc container issue
<Mirv> around 18h ago
<robru> Mirv, oh, ok. I must have just skimmed it
<robru> Mirv, oh i see it, didn't say lxc in the subject ;-)
<Mirv> robru: yeah, not in the subject, just a continuation of the autopilot threads
<robru> Mirv, I'm excited to have jenkins working again... i have a ton of cordova stuff that needs to get fixed (eg, autopilot enabled)
<robru> Mirv, 9PM though, g'night ;-)
<Mirv> robru: g' night :)
<rsalveti> Laney: hey, I pushed gstreamer, gst-base and gst-good. got a ftbfs with bad locally and ugly failed in the ppa for amd64 (stuck when running tests), so will get to this again when I'm back in the office
<darkxst> xnox, I am hitting the ubiquity freeze in Ubuntu GNOME live session again, using 20130909/
<darkxst> xnox, added a backtrace to Bug 1217177
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1217177 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity freezes when run from ubuntu GNOME live session" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217177
<sil2100> Morning!
<Laney> morning
<Laney> rsalveti: how did bad fail?
<Laney> jbicha: won't work, it's in the postinst
<Laney> just unseed it
<czajkowski> is anyone having issues shutting down saucy, as in you shut down but it actually restarts, no idea how to trigger it, just know it happens a few times a week but it's not easy to reproduce
<sil2100> Mirv: hello! Do you know if jibel and the others were able to resolve the autopilot machine problems?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<sil2100> seb128, Laney: morning!
<Laney> ahoy there
<seb128> hey sil2100 Laney
<Mirv> sil2100: it does not seem like so, although there's now a new kernel in -proposed so maybe they're planning to deploy that today
<sil2100> :<
<sil2100> Ok, so this week is not a good week for releases it seems
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: we are still screwed for landings?
<sil2100> seb128: it seems so, I suspected that the fixed kernel got already deployed, but as Mirv says it doesn't seems so
<sil2100> I'll try to resolve as many FTBFS issues in the meantime
<seb128> the new kernel is still in proposed
<darkxst> seb128, hi
<darkxst> g-s-d locking screen, ok now?
<Laney> rsalveti: oh I see, that's a new one
<sil2100> alex_abreu: ping!
<sil2100> alex_abreu: I didn't get any ping with a branch for that libunity-webapps change, were you able to tackle that yesterday?
<sil2100> alex_abreu: ah, I see robru approved that
<seb128> hum, second day in a row where nautilus draws desktop icons
<seb128> that went away after a session restart yesterday
<seb128> I wonder what's going on there
<seb128> oh
<seb128> OH
<Laney> ooh!
<seb128> that's nemo, not nautilus
<seb128> I installed it to try last week
<Laney> slomo: Fancy a piece of http://people.canonical.com/~laney/patch-dump/0001-modplug-Specify-directory-when-including-stdafx.h.patch ?
<Laney> bad started failing to build in Debian and Ubuntu with new modplug
<slomo> Laney: thanks, maybe we should just drop that plugin :P
<Laney> no idea what it does :P
<slomo> Laney: playing music files from the amiga, etc :)
<Laney> wow
<Laney> http://modplug-xmms.sourceforge.net/#whatis left me none the wiser
<slomo> Laney: merged that, will be in 1.0.11 and 1.1.5 soon :)
<Laney> merci
<slomo> meh, and it already fails in debian because of that so i have to upload new versions there
<Laney> well, experimental, doesn't matter /so/ much
<slomo> unstable fails too
<Laney> oh :(
<Laney> I'm including it in 1.1.4 which I'm uploading right now
<slomo> Laney: me too ;) well, first i have to build it
<Laney> cool
<seb128> Laney, the split? or did you say stuff while I was on the other side?
<Laney> seb128: didn't see a split, I have those messages off
<Laney> was talking to sl omo
<seb128> k
<seb128> sil2100, cjwatson is going to get the new kernel in saucy and respin isos, hopefully that makes the lxc containers happy again
<sil2100> seb128: yes, I saw the e-mail \o/
<sil2100> seb128: we'll still need someone to update the iso's on the containers though, since IIRC it was done once-per-day? Or I might have mixed up something
<seb128> sil2100, well, by the time the new iso is out, maybe people in lexington will be up (especially the jetlagged ones)
<sil2100> ;)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is anyone else having its ssh agent working unreliably since recently?
<seb128> it sometimes work, sometime I get the command line passphrase prompt
<Laney> yeah I feel like it's been a bit racy since user sessions
<Laney> hasn't gotten worse recently but my session doesn't get it like 5% of the time
<seb128> k, maybe I've just been lucky before
<slomo> Laney: and of course it requires some changes for opencv too in experimental ;)
<Laney> jbicha: fyi, it was your libmodplug sync that made gst-plugins-bad1.0 fail to build
<Laney> would be a good idea to check other r-build-deps aren't broken in the same way
<Laney> slomo: fun, I didn't get that far with the exp build ;-)
<Laney> doesn't look like you do BD on an exp version of that though?
<sil2100> alex_abreu, Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/libunity-webapps/powerpc_dep/+merge/184744 <- for unblocking HUD with the new webapps
<Mirv> sil2100: makes sense, approved
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks! Let's have that released on the next tick, if of course we'll get the containers fixed somehow...
<sil2100> jibel: ping!
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> jibel: not sure why you're up so early, but I'm really glad you are ;)
<sil2100> jibel: did you read the "Failed to load aufs" e-mails from today? cjwatson said to try and rebuild images with the new kernel and stuff out ASAP, but still we need to have someone fix the containers I guess
<jibel> sil2100, Good morning
<sil2100> jibel: morning!
<jibel> sil2100, I just read it, the container will refresh automatically when a new image is available
<jibel> sil2100, but I'll monitor to make sure it's fine
<sil2100> jibel: ah! That's great to know, awesome - wonder how's it going with that, I'll probably have to ping Colin
<sil2100> jibel: thank you
<sil2100> jibel: what hour is it at your place right now?
<jibel> sil2100, UTC-0400
<jibel> 0618
<sil2100> seb128: ok, now we have the container problem out of the way, but I see the jenkins machine is plagued by some network errors, being unable to access LP and such
<seb128> sil2100, :/
<seb128> endless list of issues this week
<sil2100> It's so red everywhere... trying re-runs, but so far it doesn't seem to help much
<alex_abreu> sil2100, you need to add the arch specific dep no?
<alex_abreu> sil2100, ok saw the MR
<desrt> saluton!  bonan matenon!
<tjaalton> anyone know which gstreamer package should have basevideo now?
<tjaalton> -bad had it
<tjaalton> at least 1.0.7 did
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: did you check if upstream still uses basevideo?
<tjaalton> no
<rsalveti> Laney: thanks for push the remaining packages
<tjaalton> huh, removed over a year ago
<seb128> desrt, hey
<tjaalton> removed from -bad that is, dunno where it's supposed to be now
<tjaalton> slomo: where is GST_BASEVIDEO these days?
<tjaalton> slomo: gstreamer-vaapi depends on it
<slomo> tjaalton: it does not exist anymore, it always was unstable API
<slomo> tjaalton: get new gst-vaapi, it can use the new gstreamer 1.1 API for that
<tjaalton> slomo: I have 0.5.6
<tjaalton> which was released last week
<slomo> tjaalton: --with-gstreamer-api=1.1 or something like that
<tjaalton> I'll check if something is wrong with the repo
<tjaalton> ahh ok
<tjaalton> silly upstream
<slomo> yes, they support 0.10, 1.0 (by using unstable API) and 1.1 (using only stable API) from the same codebase :)
<tjaalton> bah :)
<tjaalton> configure: error: unsupported GStreamer API version 1.1
<tjaalton> ho hum
<mlankhorst> dun dun duun
<sil2100> alex_abreu: yes, it's in already, we'll try releasing that
<tjaalton> i'll just ask gwenole
<Laney> rsalveti: sure, np
<sil2100> jibel, fginther: ping
<fginther> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> didrocks: as well ^ so, it seems we're having some really strange issues in the jenkins daily-release
<didrocks> hey sil2100!
<didrocks> network issue?
<sil2100> Yeah, I just re-ran webapps to check if it's ok now, but it's a bit silly, since almost all stacks got red because of that
<sil2100> And I even re-ran it some minutes ago
<didrocks> sil2100: did you ping retoaded about those?
<didrocks> he's next to me but we are in a meeting, just talk to him on IRC
<sil2100> didrocks: will do, thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: yw! keep me posted ;)
<didrocks> (you did see my ping about click package, right?)
<kenvandine> fginther, can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/libaccounts_glib_native_hack/+merge/184776
<sil2100> didrocks: I see that the network issue seems gone, so I'll re-run click-packages now then
<didrocks> sil2100: wait for the ping from ralsina
<fginther> kenvandine, approved
<kenvandine> fginther, thx
<kenvandine> fginther, do you need to do anything special? or can i just redeploy the stack?
<fginther> kenvandine, I need to re-deploy the upstream job once it's merged. I'll ping you when it's done
<kenvandine> fginther, thx!
<fginther> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> fginther, thx!
<seb128> pitti, around?
<attente> what's the best place to ask qml-related questions?
<seb128> attente, hey, not sure about "best" but #ubuntu-app-devel is rather appropriate, #ubuntu-touch has people who know enough about qml to answer most of the time as well
<seb128> bah
 * seb128 hates gir
<attente> seb128, thanks
<desrt> seb128: gir troubles?
<seb128> desrt, yes
<seb128> desrt, https://git.gnome.org/browse/libnotify/commit/?id=2b4ab4d22f42dd264a4ddfa68b02bba0d6c71b0b changed api ... I'm not sure to understand why, it seems it still list the same number of argument (but in practice not)
<desrt> ah.  yuck.
<desrt> let me guess: one of the arguments that was being given as None before is now removed?
<seb128> desrt, yes
<desrt> so remove the none :)
<desrt> i really wish people would report poor bindings instead of working around them in obviously-incorrect ways :/
<seb128> desrt, well, it makes code out there not work, and I'm not sure what apps include "code"
<seb128> desrt, it's an abi change without soname change
<desrt> seb128: that's not true.
<seb128> but that's gir for you
<seb128> not stability garanty
<desrt> the ABI in the .so is exactly the same
<desrt> you could argue that gir should have versioning though...
<seb128> desrt, well, in practice pygobject code using that function stop working
<seb128> and we have no way to have a list of sources to check
<desrt> ya... same old story
<seb128> out of grepping the archive/internet
<desrt> i just wish that app authors would report bugs instead of using obviously-incorrectly-bound things quietly
<seb128> well, most of them probably don't even think it's a bug in the api
<seb128> they copy code/examples that are working and are happy with it
<jbicha> seb128: we're going to try identifying GNOME Flashback as Unity instead of as GNOME
<seb128> jbicha, k
<seb128> pitti, you seem busy, I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnotify/+bug/1223401 and I would appreciate it you could comment on it when you have spare cycles
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1223401 in libnotify (Ubuntu) "[0.7.6] the add_action api changed creating issues for clients" [High,Confirmed]
<sil2100> didrocks, fginther, seb128: ok... so, I had a talk with retoaded, he said that it should be temporary, but hmm... it's still happening ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: following up with him showing the new issues?
<sil2100> didrocks, fginther, seb128: I thought all is ok because platform went through, but when I ran all the projects, again the same network issue
<sil2100> Yes
<sil2100> Did that
<didrocks> thx!
<sil2100> didrocks: still waiting for a ping from ralsina too!
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, look at #ubuntu-touch, I uploaded the revert directly
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, ok, so it's resolved
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, one less thing for you to track ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks ;)
<seb128> hey
<seb128> it's meeting time
<qengho> YAY!
<seb128> qengho, mlankhorst, Sweetshark, Laney, tkamppeter, attente, desrt, larsu: hey, it's meeting time
<desrt> woh!  meeting!  it's been so long!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> Hey!   <<EOF
<qengho> * Fixing a packaging problem with -l10n chromium package. [needs upload]
<qengho> * Disabling autopkgtest failures in Cr. [needs upload]
<qengho> * Working on a webapps problem about browser "chrome" decorations. [in progress]
<qengho> * Search on new-tab page OR use start.ubuntu.com home. ($) [to-do]
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, did you see those bugs?
<seb128> bug #1223251
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1223251 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "recent saucy update lost its chrome" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223251
<seb128> bug #1222488
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1222488 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "package chromium-browser-l10n 28.0.1500.71-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/chromium-browser/remoting_locales/th.pak', which is also in package chromium-browser 28.0.1500.71-0ubuntu3" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222488
<Laney> I guess the second one is the packaging problem referred to
<qengho> seb128:  I got those two.  item 1 and 3.
<seb128> doh
<seb128> qengho, the missing chrome is a webapps issue?
<seb128> hate those...
<qengho> seb128: They couldn't reproduce it intially either.
<seb128> qengho, can you get an upload ready today, chromium in saucy is currently useless (hard to use it without an url bar)
<qengho> I think I've found the problem, though.
<seb128> qengho, let me know if you need details, my chromium is out of order
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<qengho> seb128: I'll have ready by my EOD.
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<jbicha> qengho: could you also look at bug 1208518?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1208518 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Don't have the codecs depend on chromium-browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208518
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> hey
<mlankhorst> well lts-saucy mostly, pointer barrier fixups to unity and unity-2d
<seb128> did you manage to get code working with both old and new xorg?
<mlankhorst> some work on mir for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/xmir/+bug/1216472 and the imagecreatekhr extension
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216472 in XMir "[xmir] [multimonitor] Frames eventually get slightly out of order, look like glitches or typing will feel slow" [Critical,In progress]
<mlankhorst> seb128: yeah I pushed out the versions I have, the left panel works at least
<seb128> great
<mlankhorst> that's about it for me :)
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<Sweetshark> * fixed image file import/export bug (bug 1218890)
<Sweetshark> * fixed unity sluggish bug (bug 1204592)
<Sweetshark> * uploaded to ppa, no complaints so far
<Sweetshark> * waiting for upstream to tag 4.1.2~rc2, which should then land in saucy with the above fixes
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218890 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "eps import fails, graphics filter not found" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218890
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204592 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice unity menus populate sluggishly the first time" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204592
<Sweetshark> * EOF
<qengho> jbicha: Added to my list. That seems reasonable. Also, -l10n needn't Depend on chromium-browser, I think.  Language packages could pull it in.
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, let me know when 4.1.2~rc2 is ready for sponsoring
 * Sweetshark also twisting my fingers here as somehow my cut-n-paste is terribly flaky on saucy.
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> hallo
<Laney> • system-settings
<Laney> ∘ Support (demo implementation of) setting lock/unlock method and password value
<Laney> ∘ Implement panel searching/filtering on main screen
<Laney> ∘ Manual setting of time & date
<Laney> ∘ Quite a number of reviews
<Laney> • Package & upload GStreamer 1.1.4
<Laney> • glib update
<Laney> • Release
<Laney> ∘ Release engineering for Saucy Beta 1
<Laney> ∘ Review many FFes
<Laney> ∘ Work on 'block' script for milestones after feedback from B1
<Laney> ! E O F !
<ubot2`> Factoid 'E O F !' not found
<Laney> ubot2` :(
<Sweetshark> ubot2`: consider yourself named failbot for today
<ubot2`> Sweetshark: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sweetshark> I wouldnt.
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> speaking of system settings, Jason is looking at what we can drop
<seb128> we are getting close from the end of the cycle so we should focus on making thing we have robust/completing the panels we really need, and drop other items
<seb128> expect updates about that soon
<Laney> sounds good
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter>  - Visited the IFA in Berlin
<tkamppeter>     o Touch, Touch, Touch
<tkamppeter>     o A lot of screens, nearly all are touch, the ones which are not touch are TVs
<tkamppeter>     o We need to support touch screens as well as possible also with our standard desktop, not only with Ubuntu Touch
<tkamppeter>     o Convertibles with detachable or fold-away keyboards by nearly every leading laptop maker (also all-in-one PCs which double as large tablet): We should support this
<tkamppeter>     o 4K and 21:9 monitors: Hope X and MIR scale well
<tkamppeter>     o Wireless connection to external screen by Intel
<tkamppeter>     o Mobile devices (phones, tablets) with Intel Atom processors: Nice for convergence as the standard desktop runs on Intel then, and so we can use also commercial software only available for Intel
<tkamppeter>     o 3D printer for 800 EUR (pearl.de): Good news: These printers take a standard data format which is the same for all manufacturers
<tkamppeter>  - Bug fixes in cups, system-config-printer, ghostscript
<tkamppeter>  - Update to system-config-printer 1.4.2.
<tkamppeter>  - Updated touch screen/convertible Blueprint.
<tkamppeter>  - Bugs
<tkamppeter>  - GSoC
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks, agreed on touch screen support needed for desktop, it's on our list ;-)
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128, hi!
<attente> not much news
<attente> worked on the language panel settings, blocked on a couple of qml snags, trying to workaround both
<seb128> attente, back to Canada ?
<attente> also need to switch to using GSettings for maliit settings
<attente> EOF
<attente> seb128, yep, but my body isn't sure what time zone...
<seb128> hehe
<larsu> attente: you know about gsettings-qt, right?
<larsu> justasking
<seb128> attente, did they move their side to gsettings yet?
<attente> larsu, yes
<attente> seb128, i'm not sure, i was focused on mostly front-end stuff so far
<attente> will ping
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> attente, I noticed that we have similars icons in gnome-control-center for language-selector and the region panel, in saucy
<seb128> attente, do we need other tabs the "text entry" for keyboards?
<seb128> attente, if not we should probably add back the hack we had before, renaming the panel to "keyboard" under Unity and just showing that tab
<attente> seb128, sorry, this is for the phone?
<seb128> attente, no, desktop
<seb128> attente, if you open gnome-control-center, the first line has 2 blue flag icons
<attente> seb128, right
<seb128> attente, in "region", we only need the "text entry" tab right?
<seb128> attente, we used to have that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-control-center/precise/view/head:/debian/patches/10_keyboard_layout_on_unity.patch
<attente> seb128, you'd prefer to use the language-selector tabs instead of the region tabs?
<attente> seb128, oh, i see
<seb128> attente, right, since region doesn't handle language packs installation from what I know
<attente> ok, no problem
<seb128> attente, I'm going to open a bug with the details and assign it to you
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> desrt, hey, welcome back! I hope you had good holidays
<desrt> the first half was very nice :)
<larsu> the second half was in France?
<seb128> stop complaining about France :p
 * desrt didn't say anything!
<attente> haha
<larsu> seb128: he meant because he met you in the first half ;)
<desrt> i could have been in the middle of typing "...and the second half was even better" for all you know
<seb128> suuure
<desrt> anyway
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> mostly dealing with a massive mail backlog since i've been back but i did get some time for useful work
<desrt> right now i'm sorting out the mess of locale determination in glib because our behaviour is not the same as the C library, so we get weird results for (for example) translation of the contents of desktop files in some cases
<desrt> which is work for the desktop file index stuff....
<desrt> and also last week i managed to redo the g_file_measure_disk_usage() patch set and it got merged yesterday now
<jbicha> darkxst has a patch for g-c-c 3.8 to install language packs; removal though isn't supported by packagekit
<desrt> complete with progress reporting and a million other bells and whistles.... so it's now utterly unbindable
<seb128> jbicha, great
<seb128> desrt, when is next glib tarball due? ;-)
<desrt> medium term: i think i'm more or less done for big things landing this cycle, so i'm getting stuff lined up for early merges next cycle
<desrt> seb128: if you want the disk measure stuff i could do a special release for that
<desrt> or you could just take the patches...
<seb128> desrt, it's one commit (+1 for the utility)
<seb128> so we can backport
<seb128> yeah, i'm going to do that I think
<desrt> ya... gvfs support is still outstanding
<desrt> it's kinda tough to do it now that we have a progress reporting API
<desrt> since now we need to wire that back across dbus to the caller
<desrt> will have to chat with alex about this
<desrt> you only wanted it for stuff in the homedir anyway, right?
<seb128> yes
 * sil2100 misses the good old times when all stacks were green
<seb128> only for xdg dirs
<desrt> k.  no problems then
<desrt> eof
<seb128> great
<seb128> desrt, thanks ;-)
<seb128> larsu, hey
<larsu> hey!
<larsu> - added scrolling and middle click support to the new indicators; made use of it in indicator-sound; documented it on wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemComponents
<larsu> - fixed hardware volume key handling in unity8 (not merged yet)
<larsu> - gicon deprecation: grepped for gicon in all core apps (facebook-app was the only one I found, fix is merged); we now print a warning when image://gicon is used; I want to remove it middle of next week, before the freeze
<larsu> - bug fixes on i-messages (icons, multiarch, a mem leak) and qmenumodel
<larsu> - went through my assigned bugs and cleaned them up a little
<larsu> - started work on a phone profile for indicator-sound (to make it look like its designed)
<larsu> eof
 * larsu is in bug fixing mode
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> ok, my turn
<seb128> setting work for most of the week
<seb128> - ported code to the new itemselector/optionselector widgets
<seb128> - some UI tweaks
<seb128> - added support for click packages
<seb128> - added support to reset the unity launcher
<seb128> - some bug fixing
<seb128> otherwise some desktop upgrades (including gtk 3.8.4)
<seb128> some bugs fixing
<seb128> oh and trying to build a listmodel from qt to expose to qml, no fun so far :/
<seb128> some sponsoring as well
<seb128> and I think that's it for the week
<seb128> oh, and I'm probably going to be on holidays next week
<seb128> starting thursday this week
<seb128> </week>
<mlankhorst> enjoy
<seb128> thanks!
<Laney> you could look at the timezone location model stuff
<desrt> seb128: any updates on the sprint?
<Laney> that does a qabstracttablemodel
<seb128> desrt, confirmed for oct28th to nov1st in Oakland
<desrt> score
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> Laney, thanks, I tried to use QQmlListProperty without real luck so far
<Laney> mmm kincaid's
<desrt> seb128: maybe send an email around?
<kenvandine> mmm kincaids
<seb128> desrt, for the sprint confirmation?
<desrt> ya
<desrt> did i miss it?
<Laney> I'm off Fri and Mon too btw
<seb128> desrt, I think msm is going to do that
<desrt> k
<seb128> desrt, no, it just got decided, they are still making the list of people invited I think
<seb128> desrt, it's team + some extra people around indicators/settings since we are going to focus on those topics
<desrt> so larsu is invited twice? :)
<seb128> yeah :p
<seb128> ok, that's it for the first half of the meeting
<seb128> thanks everyone
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: your turn
<sil2100> o/
<Mirv> o/
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: could any of you tell me what's the DSN issue? cf #ubuntu-touch
<seb128> is that resolving api.lp.net?
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks, so who is leading your half of the meeting?
<sil2100> I hoped that didrocks will be able, but I guess with him being in meetings and such, I can lead it once again
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv, kenvandine, cyphermox, robru: hi everyone! All present?
<seb128> didrocks, put your beer on the side for a bit and try to pretend working :p
 * robru wipes sleep from eyes
<sil2100> (not entirely counting didrocks as he might be 'busy')
 * kenvandine waves
<Mirv> from my side the sheet is uptodate
<sil2100> Ok, awesome, so let's start of with a quick status update
<sil2100> Mirv waved first, so let's start with him!
<Mirv> so big good news is separation of Qt Creator plugins from QtC itself - QtC source is again about pure upstream, and has now hacked together -dev package against which plugins can be compiled
<Laney>  oh hey, that is nice
<sil2100> Oh, nice!
<Mirv> so it results in faster and easier updates, plus removal of the messup in the ways SDK team worked vs. how archive wanted the updates
<sil2100> Are the plugins provided already somewhere in a separate package?
<Mirv> yep, lp:qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu - could be daiy released if SDK team would eventually have a good set of tests to run
<Mirv> (it's already in config with daily release disabled, and does autolanding to SDK PPA)
<sil2100> Love this news, good job!
<robru> wow, nice
<Mirv> the big bad news is that there are new crashers found with Qt 5.1.1, but at least bugs filed about those too by Ricardo
<sil2100> Ouch, Mirv are those big blocker issues?
<Mirv> I've tried now rebuilding a bunch of Unity8 deps (webbrowser crashes went away with rebuild), but so far no luck. I'm also trying building 5.1.0 again to see if the crashes happen there too
<Mirv> sil2100: certainly, and the problem is that the backtraces show it happening "somewhere inside Qt", so apparently not easy to debug
<Mirv> they're now also at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.1
<Mirv> otherwise that's it for me I think, the Click backporting needs some more care (even though raring is now tested and updated), working on QtC 2.8 with SDK team and some other smaller stuff
<sil2100> Ok, good to know the exact tag-name then
<sil2100> Awesome, thanks!
<sil2100> robru: could you go next? As you were the next one rubbing the eyes ;)
<robru> ok, so very bad week for me. I was slogging through cordova MIR/FFe/nightmare and was just plagued with problems every step of the way. somehow managed to get one daily_release build to happen for it, so it should be appearing in universe now, somehow miraculously despite constant DNS problems blocking 90% of the stacks.
<sil2100> robru: right... sadly, DNS/container problems are the big BIG blockers this week
<sil2100> Not sure what happened that all hell went loose this week - we had those issues from time to time but not so reproducible as now
<robru> sil2100, other than that, friends is totally stalled due to requiring a massive re-architecting effort for which the requirements are currently unknown. I'm still attempting to communicate with other teams to figure out the requirements before I begin redesigning it from scratch.
<sil2100> Oh, a re-design in architecture? Is that still for 13.10 ?
<sil2100> Just hope you guys will make it on time!
<robru> sil2100, oh god no. 13.10 gets what we have as-is
<sil2100> Ah, phew
<sil2100> robru: ok, anyway remember that if you want to work on friends for T, we need to diverge the branches so that Saucy is as it is - but there's a branch waiting for landing for that
<sil2100> Let's talk about that after the meeting
<robru> sil2100, before 14.04 friends needs to a) not be written in python and b) not be constantly polling social networks. so I'm talking with push dev guys about what this is going to look like but i don't even know yet
<sil2100> There's still some time, but I guess it's still a bit stressful if a full re-design is needed indeed
<robru> sil2100, yeah, i know about this, did the same thing last cycle already. there's already a trunk-next branch that just needs to be updated.
<sil2100> Awesome!
<sil2100> Ok then, let's move on. kenvandine!
 * kenvandine waves
<sil2100> kenvandine: what's up ;)? Still content-hub as no 1 priority?
<kenvandine> mostly just working on content-hub... lots to do before 13.10
<sil2100> kenvandine: awww
<sil2100> kenvandine: so still just that on the plate, right?
<kenvandine> yeah
<sil2100> Ok, thanks ;) Sounds fair!
<kenvandine> we're going to need to get stuff published :)
<sil2100> cyphermox: ping! Are you around for a status update?
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah... I think EVERYONE needs to release something
<sil2100> I'm a bit worried that now once we get the technical issues resolved, once we release everything we'll notice that all is broken anyway
 * sil2100 doesn't like to accumulate lots of changes
<sil2100> cyphermox: hm?
<cyphermox> nothing to update
<kenvandine> sil2100, yeah... and i have a ton queued up for content-hub... but that shouldn't break other things... yet ;)
<cyphermox> busy with MTP
<cyphermox> I'm at the sprint this week
<sil2100> cyphermox: ACK
<sil2100> Good to know that
<sil2100> Ok, as for me:
<sil2100> As you all know, we're in manual publishing mode right now, but there's actually no publishing going at all due to the issues
<sil2100> But I'll be manually poking stacks for release until we get them building correctly
<sil2100> I also started doing the creation of the Saucy series in cu2d-config, the branch is ready and has been pre-reviewed by Francis
<sil2100> Once I get a final ACK I'll be continuing with the process, such as redeployment and such
<sil2100> Besides that, I also worked a bit on the appmenu-qt5 QPA thing that we need for Qt 5.1, I created a working solution that I need to give to someone from our Qt-experts for a review, as the solution might look a bit 'risky'
<sil2100> But it works
<sil2100> Not sure if there's anything else.. so let's quickly move to the spreadsheet
<sil2100> Just browsing through and I'll poke you guys about some status updates if it's needed
<sil2100> Mirv: about the XIM SRU, I'm poking infinity every few days about this, so I hope soon we'll have it released
<sil2100> Regarding lp:unity-voice that has been assigned to robru and me
<sil2100> robru: so, I finished up the review of that, but it seems we're not adding that to daily release, as it's only a 'just-in-case' package, not to be used right now
<sil2100> Everything else I think is pretty clear
<robru> ok
<sil2100> cyphermox, kenvandine, robru, Mirv: just in case you know:
<Mirv> sil2100: alright
<sil2100> cyphermox, kenvandine, robru, Mirv: so, please do not hastily publish the platform and unity8 stacks, as there are some changes in it that require specific actions (testing) before we can get it out
<kenvandine> noted
<robru> platform and unity8. got it.
<sil2100> And of course, before we want to publish anything, be sure to ask asac or didrocks first (especially asac if he's around)
<sil2100> Ok, I think that's all - thanks for the updates guys, keep up the good work!
<robru> sil2100, thanks
<Mirv> thanks!
<sil2100> It was awesome to have you on the meeting ;) I hope next week will be a more 'normal' meeting with didrocks around and such ;)
<sil2100> I go to start manually all those stacks ;/
<didrocks> will be there for sure :)
<didrocks> jet lagged, but there
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Man, never saw the stacks SO RED
<sil2100> fginther: hi! Related to the CI question I had - do you know if mediumtests use daily-build as well? How do those jobs work?
<fginther> sil2100, mediumtests use the same build process as the -ci or -autolanding job
<jibel> qengho, Hey, I look at autopkgtest for chromium-browser and it essentially only build the package and run the tests that already run at build time. I think they could be removed as they never passed and only slow down the migration of chromium. What do you think?
<qengho> jibel: Build tests aren't run by autopkgtest at all.
<jibel> qengho, well autopkgtest tries to build the package
<jibel> there is a build-needed restriction
<qengho> jibel: I don't need the build files right now, true.  I'll kill that for now.
<jibel> qengho, thanks
<seb128> pitti, there?
<pitti> seb128: oui
<seb128> pitti, I hope you are having fun in Lexington!
<seb128> pitti, question for you
<seb128> $ dpkg -S ubuntuone-client.mo
<seb128> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *ubuntuone-client.mo*
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I do
<seb128> pitti, where do I report that? langpack-o-matic?
<seb128> pitti, it makes the indicator-sync untranslated
<pitti> seb128: yeah, bug against langpack sounds fine as a starting point
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> WARNING: unknown translation domain: ubuntuone-client-gnome
<pitti> no log entry at all for ubuntuone-client
<seb128> pitti, weird, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/ubuntuone-client/+pots/ubuntuone-client
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/147396791/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.ubuntuone-client_13.08-0ubuntu2_UPLOADING.txt.gz suggests the build generated the pot as well
<pitti> the quantal and raring packs have them
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/langpack-o-matic/+bug/1223530
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1223530 in langpack-o-matic "ubuntuone-client translations missing for langpacks in saucy" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> seb128: it's in the tarballs, so it's indeed on the langpack-o-matic side
<seb128> pitti, do we have any log from that side?
<pitti> seb128: I suppose it gets categorized as "kde", and not put into the generic langpack
<pitti> seb128: meeting now, will look later
<seb128> pitti, no hurry, thanks! and good meeting ;-)
<qengho> jibel: of that SIGABRT on chromium, were you intending to run autopkgtest at the same time? I'm trying to piece details together.
<jibel> qengho, yes, I was running steps from smoke-actual to understand why it failed
<pitti> seb128: I hope that with the change I put in tomorrow's langpack updates should get it
<pitti> seb128: if not, I need to debug more in-depth
<seb128> pitti, thanks, let's see
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-11
<jbicha> robert_ancell: did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/lightdm/have-lib-only-suggest-lightdm/+merge/184439 ?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, makes sense to me
<robert_ancell> jbicha, actually, can you do a quick merge with trunk and bump the version number?
<robert_ancell> Then can land
<jbicha> ok, I did that earlier today but I can do it again if it will be accepted :)
<robert_ancell> jbicha, sorry :)
<jbicha> done, thanks :)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: please no more lightdm today
<robert_ancell> didrocks, why not? I hear you love LightDM!
<didrocks> robert_ancell: we already try to stabilize the ubuntu-touch image
<didrocks> and having stuff changing is making it… hard ;)
<didrocks> not a question of love/hate ;)
<cyphermox> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/unity-system-compositor/0.0.1+13.10.20130903-0ubuntu2/+merge/184917
<didrocks> approved
<Mirv> wow, arm64 has cu2d in jenkins and apparently needs cu2d-skip for mir
<Mirv> how it has arrived there is beyond me, the PPA doesn't have it so obviously it's not finished "building"
<Mirv> cu2d has arm64, not arm64 has cu2d, need to finish this coffee
<Mirv> didrocks: cyphermox: any idea where that arm64 has come from to cu2d, and maybe it shouldn't be there?
<Mirv> oh, great, it does happen now with each stack, so each stack is halted because it waits for non-existend arm64 build eternally
<Mirv> but, I'm happy to see unity8 has landed, so we're on our way away from manual publishing
<didrocks> Mirv: I think the support in the ppa is coming
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm totally exhausted, can you try to ignore arm64 like we do for powerpc if there was no build before in cu2d?
<didrocks> the code should be straightfoward
<didrocks> now that unity8 landed, I'll EOD
<Mirv> didrocks: sure, sure, go sleep, I'll look or if nothing else I'll keep cu2d-skip:ing :)
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks! ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: just don't publish before asac or I ack on those, we need the current image
<Mirv> yeah, I know
<didrocks> oh, in fact I can push that quickly and run
<didrocks> if things explodes, it's not me
<didrocks> Mirv: is it waiting on arm64 or armel64?
<didrocks> (the exact string)
<Mirv> didrocks: arm64, I see it could be added to cupstream2distro/settings.py
<didrocks> Mirv: right, just pushing quickly, one sec
<didrocks> and pulling on mangers
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> Mirv: as you probably figured out: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/revision/386
<Mirv> yep
<didrocks> deployed on magners, so next tick should be fine
<Mirv> grep -r powerpc made it quite easy find
<Mirv> cool, thanks
<didrocks> heh, I didn't even remember I used an array
<didrocks> FYI, we workarounded the DNS issue
<didrocks> so we should be safer for that
<didrocks> everything should be fine today
<didrocks> or at least, "finer" if I would say so
<didrocks> time to go to bed, good luck Mirv, have a nice day!
<Mirv> thanks, g'night!
<didrocks> thx!
<Laney> morning
<darkxst> hi Laney
<Laney> hello darkxst
<Laney> how do?
<hyperair> lwl/w #bakabt
<hyperair> oops
<Laney> nice password
<hyperair> that's not a password. i was trying to switch windows
<Laney> suuuuuuuuuuuuure :P
<hyperair> but this happened enough times to make that assumption eh? =p
<Mirv> so you even try to avoid the need to change the password by claiming it didn't leak ;)
<hyperair> i think i typed my password into ##c++ once and #ck once
<hyperair> Mirv: eh well you're free to go try that password elsewhere :)
<Mirv> hehe
<Laney> OH GOD HAND ME THE MIND BLEACH
<hyperair> my username's hyperair everywhere except steam (it's hypera1r there because somebody took my nickname. *shakes fist*)
<Laney> why do you have that kind of stuff in your email?!
<darkxst> Laney, yeh good, nice spring weather here now ;)
<hyperair> Laney: that was a honeypot account
 * hyperair whistles
<Laney> you got me good
<Laney> darkxst: heading the opposite way for us now :(
<Laney> still managed to get out on the bike yesterday
<darkxst> nice, I have to wait until the weekend for another ride
<darkxst> Laney, my bike has been feeling its age of late, been spending as much time fixing as riding, although getting close to being a brand new bike again!
<Laney> mine is new enough to not have those kind of problems yet
<Laney> which is good because I don't really know much about fixing stuff :P
<darkxst> and mine is too expensive to replace very often!
<Laney> hehe
<Laney> they are skills that are good to have
<Laney> probably need a new chain actually
<darkxst> bikes are rather overpriced here, but either way I could buy a cheap car cheaper than my MTB!
<mlankhorst> your *expensive* MTB :P
<Mirv> sil2100: can you approve the branch from status page before your next tick?
<darkxst> mlankhorst, all good MTB's are expensive!
<xnox> darkxst: mostly yes.
<Laney> woah channel switch
<sil2100> Mirv: doing...
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks!
<Mirv> deploying
<darkxst> xnox, there is some bit you don't like?
<sil2100> Mirv: feeling sicklish today, had only a few hours of sleep - how are the stacks today?
<Mirv> sil2100: did you read my e-mail? the stacks status is getting better all the time now.
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, I read the e-mail, but heard about some arm64 pop-ups there
<Mirv> sil2100: take care, hopefully you'll feel better soon
<sil2100> Do we have to cu2d-skip that every time, or is this arch ignored by cu2d automatically?
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah so the fix fixed it
<Mirv> that was proven now during this 2nd tick of mine
<Mirv> ignored as was previously done with powerpc
<seb128> sil2100, you might want to ask on #ubuntu-devel about the arm64 thing, cjwatson or the launchpad guys (wgrant/StevenK/infinity) might have a clue what's going on
<Mirv> seb128: I resolved it with didrocks in the morning already
<seb128> ok, do you know where the arch was added? to launchpad?
<seb128> do they plan to enable the port soon?
<Mirv> seb128: not exactly, but yes apparently it's planned to be enabled now soon and coming to PPAs as well
<Mirv> I mean, I don't know exactly
<Mirv> and that's why it hit cu2d as well, as it started waiting on arm64 builds that didn't happen
<sil2100> Mirv: btw. do you know anything about the unity8/platform bits? Do you know if Ricardo was able to get a nice binary copy of the packages?
<seb128> Mirv, how did you get it fixed?
<sil2100> asac: ^ ?
<Mirv> sil2100: it seems stuff landed yesterday, but we're still not touching anything until asac/didrocks say otherwise
<sil2100> seb128: cu2d now automatically 'doesn't care' about arm64 it seems, we have that for powerpc as well
<seb128> k
<Mirv> seb128: we added arm64 to be in the same list as powerpc
<Mirv> to 'ARCHS_TO_EVENTUALLY_IGNORE' in cupstream2distro settings.py
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: thanks
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: do you think we could publish indicators today or is that blocked on asac/didrocks' to approve as well?
<seb128> qengho, hey, did you get a fixed chromium-browser ready for upload (do you need sponsoring)?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, ^ do you know?
<sil2100> seb128: not sure what the status is today, but I guess it would be alright to publish that, as it has those important things right?
<sil2100> The next tick should fix the Indicator stack
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i don't sorry (i've just had 2 days off, so still catching up)
<seb128> sil2100, yes, that has important fixes for the messaging menu on the phone and for the hud
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ah, welcome back ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I hope you had a good mini-holiday! did you go anywhere?
<Mirv> seb128: seems blocked if I understand this correctly '< didrocks> Mirv: just don't publish before asac or I ack on those, we need the current image'
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, we went to legoland :)
<Mirv> seb128: meanwhile that config commit I got sil2100 to approve might mean successful build & autopilots on indicators stack, which would then mean possibility to ask for permission to publish it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nice!
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, good to know
<seb128> Mirv, great!
<sil2100> Just hope didrocks or asac will be up in the next few hours
<Mirv> well didrocks went to sleep 5h ago, so depending on how much sleep he needs :)
<Laney> seb128: don't you want the buildClickView branch reviewed then?
<Laney> oh, it misses the new files, that makes a bit more sense
<seb128> Laney, I welcome input/comments on it
<ochosi> hi Laney
<seb128> Laney, doh, I forgot to bzr add those? fixing
<Laney> seb128: yeah, see the bot's angry message
<Laney> hi ochosi
<ochosi> Laney: sorry for pinging you out of the blue, i'm part of the xubuntu team (mostly dealing with artwork) and maintaining lightdm-gtk-greeter
<ochosi> Laney: you submitted a patch a while back for xfce4-session and logind (if i'm not mistaken)
<Laney> I kind of remember that
<ochosi> Laney: which fixed reboot and shutdown, but at the moment logout still seems broken
<ochosi> and we noticed because the greeter was misbehaving
<ochosi> so i tried to fix the greeter (robert gave me a few pointers)
<ochosi> but that didn't work, and then i realized that it takes me 8+ seconds to logout (when it used to take me 1sec on raring with the same machine)
<ochosi> so i drew a connection and started to read xfce4-session's source, but i'm just not familiar enough with sessions and logind to be able to fix this
<ochosi> so i cowardly come to you for help
<seb128> Laney, did you find a good tutorial for QAbstractListModel? that api seems complex (at least compared to using a List<QObject*>), I'm not sure if it's overdoing it for the simple model we have there (no filtering needed, though we need sorting ...)
<Laney> ochosi: not sure that I'm going to be able to help there :-/
<Laney> we have some problems like that in ubuntu too that we haven't debugged yet
<ochosi> Laney: oh, you do? could you ping me when you start the debugging? (or is there a bugreport yet?)
<Laney> yeah logout taking a while, seems like it hits some timeout
<ochosi> here it also seems to crash the session or something
<ochosi> but tbh i'm not a debugging master and now that xsession-errors seems kinda gone and half-empty i'm not sure where to look anymore
<Laney> are you on upstart user sessions?
<Laney> if so: ~/.cache/upstart/<service>.log.*
<Laney> seb128: hmm, don't remember a tutorial
<Laney> seb128: anyway, that's something I've done before so I could look at that for storage if you want
<Laney> it does make things nice from the qml side if you do it using models in cpp
<ochosi> Laney: startxfce is there, so far i haven't found anything useful there
<seb128> Laney, after spending 1 day on that code I start really liking my few lines of js better :p
<Laney> heh
<Laney> well, leave it to me if you like
<Laney> otherwise I'm a bit unsure of what setting to work on next
<seb128> Laney, well, I'm done with that, as said I'm on vac tonight for 1.5 week, I don't want to spend my day on that, need to put things in order for the week I'm not there
<Laney> ok
<seb128> Laney, so if you want to pick it up and turn it to a qabstractmodel please do
<Laney> will do some of that then
<seb128> Laney, I mostly put it up because it has the json parsing done, so it's a base
<Laney> so yeah kind of stuck for what settings to do otherwise
<Laney> got any ideas?
<sil2100> hm, is LP down for you guys as well?
<Laney> yes, maintenance
<seb128> sil2100, yes
<seb128> sil2100, usually a few minutes I think
<sil2100> ACK, thanks
<Laney> https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus/status/377723930133274624
<seb128> Laney, things that you can help on if you are looking for idea:
<sil2100> Bad timing, as the next tick just started...
<seb128> - the click model
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> We're all red again
<seb128> - Laney: backporting https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=6ec2bb17c393c411a2182e865aa0979165dfbac5 and using it to get the size of the xdg directories in storage
<seb128> e.g video, music
<seb128> Laney, libgdata handing tests
<seb128> Laney, building e-d-s without goa on armhf
<Laney> handing tests?
<Laney> hanging?
<seb128> hanging
<Laney> aha
<seb128> yes
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgdata/0.14.0-1ubuntu1
<Laney> yeah saw that
<seb128> Laney, do you have access to https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1Anaxk4gaIjAJYdgpKICwxRpEinCVprIHl01sOGDaCFs/edit ?
<Laney> seems so
<seb128> Laney, ok, I'm going to add comments on that, but that's the current list of things we think need to be done/postponed
<Laney> changing OSK options is what attente has a branch up for atm
<seb128> right
<Laney> or is it not hooked up in maliit yet?
<seb128> they have an ini style config
<seb128> we had a meeting about that 10 days ago
<seb128> they plan to port ubuntu-keyboard's config to gsettings
<seb128> I don't think that happened yet though
<Laney> yeah it uses QSettings
<Laney> seems alright though if it works
<seb128> right
<seb128> Laney, anyway, the click model and the xdg disk space are good ones to work on next, then power maybe (the wifi on/off might be better off using the dbus status/get dynamic update, bluetooth should be easy to do using dbus methods as well I think, and the screen brightness slider should copy what indicator-power does)
<Laney> those last ones in the battery panel you mean?
<seb128> Laney, yes
<Laney> ok
<Laney> seems like a decent list, thanks
<seb128> yw
<Laney> i'll be off friday and monday anyway
<sil2100> seb128, Laney: related to the settings, is it normal that I can't change the background wallpaper? How can I do that? Since when I access 'Background', I get the two 'Welcome screen' and 'Home screen' images but clicking on them doesn't work - am I doing anything wrong?
<Laney> sil2100: I haven't been tracking that since Ken started working on the content hub stuff
<Laney> but I thought someone made it work
<sil2100> I could try working on that as a first thing for familiarization, just wanted to make sure it's not just broken on my device
<Laney> maybe it was blocked by the delayed releases
<seb128> sil2100, the fix for the gallery activation is pending landing since thursday or something :/
<Laney> sil2100: Getting rid of the snail and cogs would be good
<Laney> i.e. use the default unity8 does
<sil2100> Maybe, I built and installed the latest u-s-s on the device, so it should be the latest one I guess...
<seb128> sil2100, that's using the file picker which is supposed to spawn the gallery app, but the spawning was not done
<seb128> sil2100, the fix is in content-hub
<sil2100> Ah, ACK
<Laney> if you want somethingn to work on
<sil2100> Good to know ;)
<seb128> sil2100, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/content-hub/trunk/revision/35
<sil2100> Laney: hm, ok, is there a bug for that already?
<seb128> sil2100, we need that to land
<Laney> no
<sil2100> seb128: noted!
<Laney> just look at the fallback logic
<Laney> it's for what happens if you pick an invalid image
<Laney> i.e. in gnome you can have these .xml files
<Laney> or some corrupt file or so
<Laney> you need to fall back to something - see what unity does there and copy that
<sil2100> Laney: ACK ;)
<seb128> Laney, can you open a bug for tracking maybe?
<Laney> ok
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> It shouldn't be that much work as there's already logic in there for trying to load an image and doing something if that fails
<Laney> it's making the "something" not be "set my background to a picture of a snail"
<seb128> sil2100, Laney: I'm going to file some bugs today, for the things I know that are missing/buggy/todo
<seb128> that should help having a list of things to pick up
<Laney> as much as I do like seeing that thing around the place :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Laney: ;D
<Laney> hmm, actually, I guess you want to fall back to the default wallpaper
<Laney> filed anyhow
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is there a place where qengho usually puts chromium updates when they need sponsoring?
<seb128> sil2100, you might want to look at bug #1221179
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1221179 in ubuntu-system-settings "[background] image previews should include shell components" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221179
<seb128> sil2100, we don't have the asset but it should be possible to get the code ready with a faked image/local hack
<seb128> sil2100, it's basically stacking asset from unity/greeter ui on top of the image
<sil2100> Ah, sounds fairly simple indeed!
<Laney> I decided the fallback case was more complex and added some of my annoying thoughts to the bug
<sil2100> seb128: I'll assign this to myself for starters maybe, then look at Laney's proposition inbetween stack and appmenu-qt5 actions :)
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1223798
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1223798 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[background] Remove initial fallback images" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> there's some thinking to be done there unless I've gone nuts
<seb128> sil2100, great, thanks
<Laney> yes, welcome to the u-s-s team
<Laney> muhahaha
 * sil2100 is scared
<sil2100> seb128: btw. is it 'safe' to install the touch ubuntu-system-settings on my desktop system?
<seb128> sil2100, sure
<Laney> that's how we develop it
<seb128> sil2100, I do 95% of my work/testing on the desktop, I just run it once every now and then on the device to check that everything is ok and see how it behaves with touch
<seb128> dpm, hey
<dpm> hi seb128
<seb128> dpm, replying there to your launchpad question, that bug means the pot of all sources under daily landing are not updated
<seb128> dpm, daily landing includes all unity, indicators, touch components, settings, sdk, etc
 * seb128 kicks firefox, you piece of c***
<seb128> it's downloading stuff when it said download failed, without telling me what nor letting me a way to stop the downloads
<dpm> seb128, ah, thanks, I wasn't sure I could follow it. But it is not the builders task to update the templates according to the package rules when the packages are uploaded? I thought that happened automatically. Or is it just about those updated .pot files from the tarballs not getting updated in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<seb128> dpm, it's about the .pot/.mo files not being imported from the build dir to launchpad
<seb128> dpm, e.g the translations tarball generated on the builders is not used
<seb128> dpm, basically we should manually update all those pots before saucy I guess :/
 * dpm otp, bbiab
<seb128> chrisccoulson, help, how do I stop firefox to keep downloading stuff that he claims failed to download?
 * seb128 kicks firefox in the nuts
<Mirv> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/platform_additions/+merge/185032
<sil2100> Mirv: finishing lunch and approving ;)
<qengho> seb128: On Chromium, I have the two known bugs fixed, but there's one additional webapps-related bug I want to squash also.
<seb128> qengho, hey ... ok, do you have an eta on that? we need to get the other ones fixed
<sil2100> Mirv: things are building a long time today...
<qengho> seb128: Want these now and another package in a day?  It's hard to estmate the unknown.
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, there are clearly some performance problems now
<seb128> qengho, well, I don't want to end up like the previous time, where "it's going to be fixed in the next update, just one thing to sort out" took weeks
<seb128> qengho, what's the webapp issue and its impact?
<pitti> hey hey
<qengho> Open a webapps page first from a docked icon. Then open normal window. Normal window doesn't respond to Ctrl-T tab opening.
<seb128> pitti, good morning!
<pitti> seb128: ça va ?
<qengho> seb128: ^
<seb128> qengho, ok, that doesn't seem worth delaying the other fixes, can be in another upload next week imho ... what do you think?
<seb128> pitti, très bien, et toi ?
<Mirv> sil2100: how about this one https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/mirslave_allow_both_libmirclient2_and_3/+merge/185034 - it seems that it was not a good idea to replace 2 with 3 in the previous commit, since it tries to actually install both at the moment
<seb128> qengho, currently we have upgrades that hit package conflicts and some users who can't use their browser because they are missing the UI elements ... let's get those fixed
<sil2100> Checking the diff
<seb128> qengho, there is going to be another upload soon enough which can fix the webapp issue
<pitti> seb128: mon aussi, didn't get ubuflu so far (although overcooled rooms are eeeverywhere :/), and jetlag wasn't too bad
<seb128> pitti, you seem up very early ... but I guess that's usual for you
<seb128> pitti, are people at the sprint starting to get ubuflu? be careful, it often hits at the end of the week
<sil2100> Mirv: *sigh* ok, let's do it like that, I usually tend to workaround this not to introduce noise into the repo (i.e. just changing the packages list in the jenkins job temporarily) as this will be gone once mir is released
<seb128> pitti, is the sprint productive? do you guys do hacking or more discussions?
<sil2100> Mirv: but I guess now it makes sense
<Mirv>  sil2100 temporary is fine for me as well, ie just deploying
<pitti> seb128: I looked into IRC around 7, but now it's 8:30, we just arrived at the office
<pitti> seb128: there's two buses, so not that much choice
<sil2100> Mirv: especially that we're not releasing stuff, so better have it in the branch
<seb128> k
<pitti> seb128: we actually do have quite some discussions, but we get to do hacking in the afternoons
<seb128> pitti, k, shame that we don't a joined sprint, I miss you guys!
<desrt> brrrraaaaiiinnnsssss
<pitti> seb128: likewise! didrocks and jibel are here at least, so I have at least some of my favourite French here :)
<seb128> ;-)
<Mirv> sil2100: there's some random stuff going on, once again. http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=qa-nvidia-gtx660/1738/console doesn't seem like progressing.
<Mirv> I'm going to just abort that
<sil2100> Thanks
<sil2100> hm, too bad it's from platform, that's a base package that I'd like released with anything else
<sil2100> Mirv: nvidia seems awfully strange today
<sil2100> Mirv: not moving really on the mirslave job...
<sil2100> Mirv: I think we'll have to reset the nvidia machine
<Mirv> sil2100: argh
<sil2100> Mirv: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1739/label=qa-nvidia-gtx660/console <- it's not moving, and when I ssh to the nvidia machine and try to do lxc-ls --fancy, it's just hanging
<sil2100> b0rken :<
<Mirv> that's b0rken indeed
<Mirv> bah
<sil2100> Should I sudo reboot it?
<Mirv> sil2100: will you powerswitch or will I?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, by all means
<Mirv> of course that's softer way :)
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll try by ssh, if it doesn't work we'll powerswitch it ;p
<sil2100> heh, ok, reboot doesn't seem to work ;p
<Mirv> seb128: at least some good news anyway. as I predicted indicators would be now happy to publish itself if we'd just allow it.
<seb128> Mirv, \o/
<seb128> just need to get asac to +1 that then
<Mirv> yep
<sil2100> Mirv: I powerswitched it
<sil2100> Reboot just made things worse ;p
<qengho> seb128: Cr updates in  chinstrap:~cmiller/packages/ , if you care to sponsor.
<seb128> qengho, thanks, I can do that ;-)
<qengho> seb128: merci bien.
<seb128> de rien ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, oh a didrocks, can we get the hud and indicators published today? there are important fixes for touch and desktop in there
<sil2100> didrocks: morning! Less jet-lagged now? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: seb128: hey! well. First asac wants a touch image with unity8 + mir running
<Mirv> sil2100: oh..
<didrocks> so gating on the tests to turn green before releasing the rest of locks
<kenvandine> Laney, seb128: should setting timezone with the datetime plugin in system-settings work?
<didrocks> sil2100: no jetlag, but slept 4 hours because of the above (finished at 1am yesterday) ^
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, on desktop yes
<sil2100> didrocks: I noticed there was a publish of unity8 last night, was that ACKed by you and done by Ken?
<seb128> kenvandine, touch still has the logind issue
<kenvandine> seb128, ah, ok
<didrocks> seb128: acked and done by me
<didrocks> asac was next to me to testify
<seb128> sil2100, ^
<Mirv> sil2100: so does the nvidia machine look like kaboom now?
<sil2100> ACK
<didrocks> we had beers and pizzas
<didrocks> and worked :p
<didrocks> (I guess that was the deal)
<sil2100> Mirv: it looks better, at least lxc-ls doesn't die ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: hmmkay
<sil2100> Mirv: is it visible on jenkins?
<pitti> seb128: darn, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+language-packs didn't get a new delta tarball for a week, so no new langpacks today :/
<pitti> seb128: but it did copy ubuntuone-client into the local source packages now
<pitti> so the next actual export will have it
<Mirv> sil2100: not sure yet, but guess what intel seems stuck http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=autopilot-intel/1739/console
<seb128> pitti, so next update should have it? do you know why previous one didn't?
<sil2100> Come oon...
<pitti> seb128: yes, it was considered to be KDEish
<sil2100> Mirv: the machine seems responsive, checking the container
<Mirv> sil2100: didrocks: just as one more data point there was some apparently daily otto autopilot job, which stuck at "starting lxc" or such on both intel and nvidia machine and didn't continue from there
<Mirv> around 09:45 UTC
<seb128> pitti, oh ok, good if it's fixed in the next update then ... do you know what's the issue with the "no tarball for a week"?
<pitti> no, I don't
<pitti> I just noticed myself
<didrocks> Mirv: interesting, let jibel knows when connected, he said he will look at those kinds of issues today
<sil2100> Mirv: the container seems responsive, not sure on what process it's hanged, let me try moving that
<Mirv> sil2100: can you let jibel know about http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-setup_otto/label=autopilot-intel/116/console when he arrives?
<Mirv> so it just stuck there, and same for nvidia
<Mirv> until aborted
<Mirv> the logs stated that yesterday at the same time it worked fine
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, will do
<Mirv> sil2100: now nvidia seems offline..
<sil2100> Mirv: ah, you aborted the intel job? I was in the container when you did that ;
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> And it was like 'huh, what happened?!'
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, so the jenkins slave didn't start again probably...
<Mirv> sil2100: haha, right....
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, I just started the slave again
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel is probably already aware that it doesn't automatically seem to start?
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, I'll re-inform him since I though he mentioned having a workaround
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, I'll let you have the full control so that I won't come to your turf, the queue and hangs just look so sad :)
<sil2100> Mirv: I always appreciate help ;) Especially when I'm doing something else as well
<sil2100> Mirv: but I opt for even missing the next tick just to get the stacks into shape - what do you think?
<sil2100> I wonder what's happening with the test machines recently, since in the past we never had so many issues like these
<Mirv> sil2100: well, depending on how it goes. if it's just unity 55mins from now, it might be easier to abort its job and allow normal "restart all"
<Mirv> sil2100: but on the other hand hand-guiding this tick to an actual end would be nice as well
<seb128> sil2100, they send didrocks and jibel in the US to drink beers and eat pizzas, that's where it all started going down ;-)à
<sil2100> ...;D
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, now the machines seem to work correctly (so far)
<sil2100> didrocks: could you do a final review of https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/cupstream2distro-config/new_saucy_series/+merge/184641 ? Francis already ACKed it - if it's ok, I'll maybe top-approve once we get something released from the current arch
<Mirv> seb128: sure..
<sil2100> didrocks: and move on with redeploying and filling RT's
<Mirv> sil2100: sure.. (meant for you)
<Mirv> but well I agree also with seb's analysis of the situation
<seb128> (I was wondering/reading backlog for context :p)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: intel again hanged up...
<sil2100> jibel, didrocks: we have a problem with the intel machine it seems
<sil2100> jibel, didrocks: it's the second time this happens - otto hangs after hook 10-autopilot and doesn't move a muscle
<sil2100> jibel, didrocks: last time, I couldn't even reboot the machine by SSH, had to powerswitch it
<sil2100> jibel, didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1743/label=autopilot-intel/console
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks, jibel: daily-release is pointless in this state, as it implies someone from the maintainance team to look at every test job every 5 minutes and abort
<jibel> sil2100, given the place it stopped it'd means the session fails to start
<jibel> sil2100, did you look at any error message from lightdm or X or kernel?
<sil2100> I'll try attaching to the container, as it's still running
<sil2100> jibel: kernel seems fine, at least nothing obvious - you would know better, but checking other logs
<jibel> sil2100, check lightdm logs
<sil2100> Ok, I see a crash in X
<jibel> sil2100, it doesn't look good
<jibel> [+2.22s] DEBUG: Launching process 3699: /usr/bin/X -core :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -mir 0 -mirSocket /tmp/mir_socket -nolisten tcp
<jibel> [+2.22s] DEBUG: DisplayServer x-0: Waiting for ready signal from X server :0
<jibel> [+2.56s] DEBUG: Process 3699 terminated with signal 6
<sil2100> jibel: ok... the last stack that ran before this was unity8 I think ;/
<mterry> seb128, didrocks, pitti:  you guys are members of the lightdm dev team I see...  Do you ever review branches for landing?
<pitti> mterry: not really, I'm not involved in day-to-day development; Robert added me when I added some apparmor/guest session fixes
<pitti> I can certainly review/merge some easy fixes when someone asks me to
<pitti> but I don't feel qualified to review bigger changes (design, behaviour, etc.)
<sil2100> jibel: I guess we'll have to terminate this run, right? But I wonder why mirslave AGAIN causes problems, this time on intel
<sil2100> jibel: should I inform upstream about it? You think it's a real mir problem?
<mterry> pitti, well, this might be too nuanced, but it's just a bug fix, not a feature: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/lightdm/keep-vt-around/+merge/184887
<seb128> mterry, not often, I don't know the codebase enough to be comfortable reviewing most of the changes ... I can have a look to something easy/that doesn't need to know in detail how lightdm works though
<pitti> mterry: (will look in a bit, in meeting here)
<jibel> sil2100, there has been an upload of intel driver on the 9th and mir yesterday, file a bug, ping the mir guys and they'll have to handle it from here, didrocks ^^ what do you think?
<mterry> seb128, just trying to land that bugfix branch ^
<pitti> mterry: in fact, perhaps I'm sitting on your old chair :)
<mterry> pitti, you're in lex now?
<jibel> sil2100, it is not a problem with the test system anyway
<pitti> mterry: yes, QA team sprint
<pitti> mterry: my first time in Lex
<mterry> pitti, awesome  :)  I was in on Monday, didn't notice ya
<pitti> ah, too bad
<sil2100> jibel: thanks! After checkign that with you, filling out the bug
<Laney> where can I get a test click package from?
<Laney> I just want one to install on my desktop for this s-s stuff
<seb128> Laney, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/
<seb128> Laney, install them with "sudo click install --force-missing-framework --user=Laney ...click"
<Laney> ok, ta
<Laney> cool, seemed to work
<seb128> Laney, great ;-)
<seb128> Laney, some of the infos are going to be missing from some clicks btw, that's normal
<seb128> Laney, installed-size is only available for clicks built with > 0.4.something
<Laney> I noticed that
<seb128> some didn't get rebuilt since
<Laney> what are you doing then?
<seb128> the icon is a new field also, they don't all provide it
<seb128> Laney, atm I display a N/A for the size when it's missing, and the icon has a fallback
<Laney> sounds fair
<seb128> Laney, but the size isn't going to be missing over time, we have only a few old packages leftover, any new package isn't going to have that issue
 * Laney runs this for the first time ...
<Laney> yay
<seb128> Laney, working?
<Laney> gets the data
<Laney> no sorting yet
<jbicha> seb128: what do you think of bug 1092719?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1092719 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "FFe: Update gnome-disk-utility to 3.8" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092719
<seb128> jbicha, that you should stop being new versions addict ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, how did you resolve the libdvdread depends?
<jbicha> I've got a big patch to revert the dependency/feature because I didn't want to be blocked by the mir
<seb128> "big patch" :/
<jbicha> yeah :( it'll be fine for 3.8 but it'll probably be a headache for any newer version
<seb128> jbicha, well, in any case I've no objection to the update, under the condition that whoever does the update deals with issues/fallouts
<pitti> mterry: what is the use_vt_switching flag?
<mterry> pitti, that's when we can't start the compositor, we fall back to using VTs
<mterry> pitti, (if we are using the compositor, everything happens on the same VT)
<pitti> mterry: ah, so true -> lightdm running on system mir, false -> old way?
<mterry> pitti, yeah.  And my branch tries to add a fallback for the old way, when we don't have mir yet and don't have VTs either
<mterry> pitti, by just faking it on VT 1, where we are stuck because we can't switch VTs
<pitti> mterry: so in that case when we don't have mir yet, wouldn't use_vt_switching be false?
<mterry> pitti, (my understanding is that XDG_VTNR is an override to logind's normal VT detection, so we force it to assume a VT.  That's what we do in the Mir case, and what I want to do in this fallback case
<pitti> mterry: so your fallback code wouldn't even run?
<pitti>  if (!SEAT_UNITY (seat)->priv->use_vt_switching)
<pitti> 18+ vt = SEAT_UNITY (seat)->priv->vt;
<mterry> pitti, if (have_mir) use_vt_switching = false
<pitti> so without mir (old way) this would run?
<mterry> pitti, with Mir, we don't need VT switching.  Everything happens on same VT
<mterry> pitti, without Mir (old way), we fallback to switching between VTs, as if it were the 2000s
<pitti> right
<pitti> mterry: ah sorry, I was wrong above
<pitti> it's true -> old way, false -> mir
<pitti> right?
<ochosi> sorry to interfer, but would VT switching also not be needed with XMir?
<pitti> ochosi: (why sorry? :) )
<mterry> pitti, so without Mir, we set use_vt_switching to true
<mterry> But sometimes (like on phone), we don't have Mir, and our VT subsystem doesn't work.  So we're stuck on VT1
<mterry> pitti, right
<pitti> mterry: right, so I got it the wrong way around above; it makes much more sensenow
<ochosi> pitti: heh, because i'm not really technically on top of Mir etc so it could be a really silly question (and you seemed to talk about something important)
<mterry> ochosi, I believe in that case, the system compositor is still running in one VT, and XMir sessions just talk to it
<pitti> mterry: approved, merging now
<mterry> pitti, awesome, thanks!  :)
<pitti> mterry: ah no, it gets auto-merged I assume
<mterry> pitti, yeah, but not auto-released...  :(
<ochosi> mterry: so when switching to the greeter (which would usually spawn a new VT), would there still be the blackout and flickering with XMir?
<mterry> ochosi, I believe the idea is "no"
<ochosi> mterry: that sounds like a nice feature. so no-one has tested this yet?
<mterry> ochosi, I'm not sure.  I've been so phone focused these days, I don't know where we are with the desktop and XMir
<ochosi> mterry: okies, thanks though!
<didrocks> mterry: we need it for deploying the branches
<didrocks> seb128: I'll look at it in the incoming hours
<seb128> didrocks, that's re what? sorry so much going on during the day, I forgot what that specific ping was aobut
<didrocks> jibel: sil2100: ack with pinging Mir team
<sil2100> didrocks: they're ping, aware and hopefully will fix this soon, for now I skipped mirslave so that we're not blocked on a broken intel machine
<didrocks> seb128: that's re: failing s<tab>
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll look at it in the incoming hours
<didrocks> it being your branch
<seb128> didrocks, I see :p
<sil2100> didrocks: thank you, no rush, I think top-priority for now is to get things released
<didrocks> seb128: I know you pinged me, will be your turn soon :p
<seb128> didrocks, btw I need you input on why it would be hard to list click updates in the system update panel ... it feels like it's just another list widget/model/delegate if they have a working backend
<seb128> didrocks, right
<sil2100> Poor seb128 is pinged in my stead so many many times ;p
<didrocks> seb128: because the design UI totally changed?
<didrocks> and we need to have one daemon to talk to I guess
<didrocks> and rick told that we need to "finish what we have"
<didrocks> and they already have a separate app for that
<didrocks> so let's have V1 doing that
<didrocks> design changed late
<seb128> didrocks, ok, we just don't have a design for the solution you guys suggest :/
<seb128> didrocks, I guess it's up to design to update back the design then
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, and we can say, for us, too late, let's focus on make V1 rock solid first
<didrocks> (and use the apps already written by the team for click packages)
<seb128> didrocks, sure, we don't have a design anymore for our current UI though, since the wiki got updated
<seb128> didrocks, so it's a bit flacky
<didrocks> seb128: we can go back in history, it's versionned
<seb128> didrocks, and we don't have guidance for handling of the error/some of the cases
<seb128> didrocks, right, but we were lacking details by then
<seb128> oh, well
<didrocks> yeah, on the error handling
<didrocks> anyway, I won't have time to implement the new design, and I asked the management about it and they agree to finish what we have
<seb128> didrocks, ok, btw I already modified some of the UI bits while you were on holidays
<didrocks> seb128: ah great! Sure, feel free
<seb128> didrocks, but it's minor, moving the never/on wifi/always selector to a new screen
<didrocks> there is this qdbus stuff with the array of dict
<didrocks> which worries me
<seb128> didrocks, which was part of the design changes (ported it to the new optionselector as well)
<didrocks> but I'll have a look at it next week
<seb128> k
<didrocks> seb128: perfect, thanks a lot!
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> sil2100: +  dest: ubuntu-unity/next-next
<kenvandine> didrocks, can i publish services?  we really need content-hub published
<sil2100> didrocks: oh, ok ;p next-next it will be...;p
<didrocks> -      target_branch: lp:autopilot/1.3
<didrocks> 347+      target_branch: lp:autopilot
<didrocks> -> not needed
<didrocks> just remove target_branch
<didrocks> to target trunk
<didrocks> kenvandine: not as long as I didn't talk to alexander
<sil2100> Right, slipped through, fixing too! Thanks
<didrocks> kenvandine: we need to publish an image
<didrocks> -      target_branch: lp:autopilot-gtk/1.3
<didrocks> 363+      target_branch: lp:autopilot-gtk
<didrocks> sil2100: same ^
<didrocks> -      target_branch: lp:autopilot-qa/1.3
<didrocks> 375+      target_branch: lp:autopilot-qa
<didrocks> same ^
<sil2100> didrocks: indeed, all those I just removed the 1.3 it seems
<sil2100> Unnecessarily
<sil2100> kenvandine: let's wait for this tick to finish, maybe the stacks will be in much better state
<sil2100> kenvandine: and then we talk to asac about publishing smaller stacks
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok, the only package that'll publish in services is content-hub
<didrocks> sil2100: shouldn't we remove    manualpublish: True # XXX: as requested by asac, we're in manual mode!
<kenvandine> which is being added to the seed
<didrocks> on all head's?
<sil2100> kenvandine: ACK, let's have a chat with asac then
<didrocks> kenvandine: don't change anything on the touch image before we are sure we are in a good state
<kenvandine> didrocks, understood
<didrocks> let me gather the state in ~50 minutes
<sil2100> didrocks: understood as well, but I agree that new content-hub is needed, since otherwise settings background-changing is b0rken ;)
<kenvandine> yup
<didrocks> sil2100: kenvandine: when did that change?
<kenvandine> it's a little broken right now :)
<didrocks> the previous settings is already broken?
<kenvandine> kind of
<kenvandine> missing depends on content-hub
<kenvandine> gallery-app and uss depend on the lib
<didrocks> hum…
<kenvandine> which doesn't depend on the service
<didrocks> ah, so the red on the dashboard is because of this?
<kenvandine> not sure actually... maybe
<didrocks> for gallery-app?
<didrocks> can you check please?
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> keep me posted
<kenvandine> didrocks, actually, no
<kenvandine> it wouldn't cause a failure in gallery-app
<didrocks> so let's get the baseline green
<didrocks> and then, move
<kenvandine> but if there were tests in settings for background, then it would fail
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> it's difficult enough already
<kenvandine> please ping me :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: will surely do
<kenvandine> thx
<didrocks> I need to get my hand on the German first
 * didrocks will look near the fridge, beers are here, we should find him :)
<kenvandine> asac, fyi we need to add content-hub to the touch seed, i have that ubuntu-touch-meta ready to upload... but i'll wait until you have images :)
<sil2100> ;D
<sil2100> didrocks: fixed those issues that you pointed out, I'll create the next-next PPA now
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, don't upload it
<didrocks> let's get green first
<didrocks> sil2100: create the next-next?
<kenvandine> don't worry, i won't :)
<didrocks> sil2100: wait, what's this?
<sil2100> didrocks: ...scratch that, don't look at that branch
<sil2100> didrocks: wait, going for some coffee and then repushing the branch ;p
<didrocks> k
<sil2100> didrocks: anyway, now it should be good
 * didrocks refreshessssss
<didrocks> sil2100: approved
<didrocks> I'll let you redeploy once ready :)
<sil2100> ACK, thanks!
<sil2100> jibel: oh my god, again the DNS problem on the otto machines :P!
<tkamppeter> larsu, hi
<larsu> tkamppeter: hi
<asac> kenvandine: yeah. we want to land indicators and the unity8 fix now
<Sweetshark> OMG another heroic effort finished at libreoffice: runnable instdir -- this build LibreOffice in a work directory, out of which it can then directly run without additional copying foo ...
<didrocks> sil2100: around at all?
<tkamppeter> larsu, we have the conference call
<sil2100> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> sil2100: hangout ready?
<sil2100> didrocks: coding something
<sil2100> What hangout?!
<sil2100> :O
<didrocks> need to talk to you for 10 minutes
<didrocks> right NOW
<sil2100> : O
<sil2100> Ok, ready if anything, I guess
<didrocks> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/633f1bb81a28926867d218765030050bc23a5be9?hl=fr
<larsu> tkamppeter: please do it without me today, I don't have anything printing-related to report. I'll look at the notes later
<attente> seb128, is it better to have the maliit schema in gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas or in ubuntu-keyboard?
<qengho> seb128: I haven't seen anything about Cr package acceptance. Should I be worried?
<Laney> GOD
<Laney> QT :|
<Laney> attente: I'd say in the keyboard itself
 * Laney leaves, irritated at qt
<attente> Laney, yeah, that made the most sense to me initially
<Laney> maybe I'll have an evening brainwave
<attente> :)
<Laney> see you
<seb128> qengho, sorry, pings didn't stop and I forgot about it, uploaded now
<qengho> seb128: my french obviously dazzled you, n'est pas?
<seb128> qengho, on dirait que oui ;-)
<attente> seb128, do you have time to help me with a build issue?
<seb128> attente, sure
<attente> seb128, when building http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/, i get dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<seb128> attente, update the version number in debian/changelog
<seb128> attente, it tries to use the tarball from the archive for that version and add the changes in a diff on top
<seb128> attente, and you probably have a binary file or something that can't be diffed
<seb128> attente, if you bump the changelog it's going to create a new tarball rather than reusing the archive one, that should work
<seb128> attente, version = the part before "-0ubuntu1"
<attente> seb128, thanks, i'll give it a try
<seb128> attente, yw
<qengho> seb128: Can we revert the chromium back to 28 and take a few days to test 29 more?
<attente> seb128, thanks, that fixed it completely
<seb128> attente, great
<seb128> qengho, we could, what's the issue with 29?
<seb128> qengho, are the user profiles compatible (e.g can you run 28 again after running 29, or is 29 writing configs that 28 can't understand?)
<qengho> seb128: I haven't had any trouble going back to 28, but I have no formal knowledge about no change.
<seb128> qengho, what's the rational for going back?
<qengho> seb128: #webapps is scared of it and wants to test thoroughly. One bug means there could be other bugs.
<seb128> qengho, that doesn't seem a strong rational for a revert, that needs better coordination next time/them keeping more on top of the beta channel
<qengho> seb128: reverting the index of released wouldn't help people who have aready installed anyway, right?
<seb128> qengho, you can't revert in versions, you would have to use an epoch or reupload 28 as 29.is.really.28
<seb128> qengho, e.g fake the version to be > 29
<qengho> seb128: right.
<seb128> qengho, but we don't have enough proved issues to justify going through a revert, especially when we are unsure it's not going to create issues with user configs (not to mention file conflicts with l10n)
<dbarth> seb128: quick note, we're sorry about the regression on chromium; we're re-testing the new build right now to ensure this doesn't snowball
<seb128> dbarth, thanks
<qengho> seb128, dbarth: Thank you for your help, too.
<seb128> qengho, thanks for getting those fixes out!
<seb128> qengho, that, and for considering the webapps issues as well ;-)
<qengho> seb128: Next chromium will have UI autopkgtests covering everything we saw today!  I'm excited.
<seb128> \o/
<didrocks> pitti: around? mind bumping some stuff?
<pitti> didrocks: bring'em on
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next/+build/4956393
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next/+build/4956391
<pitti> didrocks: fait
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next/+build/4956399
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next/+build/4956397
<didrocks> pitti: et ce sera tout ;)
<didrocks> merci!
<pitti> didrocks: de rien
<didrocks> pitti: it's back to 10 minutes? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next/+build/4956397
<didrocks> did you bump for the last 2 the priority?
<pitti> didrocks: oh, sorry
<pitti> didrocks: done all 4 now
<didrocks> pitti: merci beaucoup
<qengho> fg
<qengho> Bah!
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-12
<Laney> moooooooooooorning
<mlankhorst> morning
<sil2100> Morning
<Laney> sup
<Laney> sil2100: don't override my reviews!
<sil2100> Laney: I didn't top-approve! ;)
<Laney> :P
<sil2100> Laney: I just approved locally, since the changes looked fine ;p
<Laney> my new branch for that is almost done
<sil2100> Mirv: hello! How are the stacks today? I see a lot of gray ;p
<sil2100> Laney: awesome, maybe then I can do a review at least... ;p
<Mirv> sil2100: they're just in progress, not otherwise
<Mirv> sil2100: as you probably know, the overview doesn't say much about the current tick ongoing
<Mirv> sil2100: a lot of stuff (indicators + platform) would now require newer mir
<Mirv> and of course unity, sdk etc depend on those
<Mirv> so it'd look like it's not possible to even consider individual stacks much before the whole situation starts to be resolved, starting from publishing mir
<Mirv> sil2100: did you get any update yesterday evening about how's the unity8/mir going?
<Mirv> I see there were another unity8/unity-mir releases, just wondering if it's now "done"
<sil2100> Mirv: Ricardo wrote to me in the morning that he needs unity8 landing with ubuntu-keyboard
<sil2100> Mirv: but I see services is red...
<sil2100> Mirv: ah, some AP failure, I guess it's more or less ok
<sil2100> Mirv: eh
<sil2100> Mirv: the problem now is, Ricardo wanted to release unity8, but that depends on mir, and I have no idea what's the current state of that stack - if we can release it or not
<sil2100> Mirv: it seems we missed this tick, but I guess it's better this way
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, me neither regarding mir, plus I guess we need explicitly the permission from asac/didrocks anyhow
<sil2100> Mirv: let me use the time of the missed tick and get the stacks into shape - I'll try fixing platform
<sil2100> Mirv: right, although from what Ricardo mentioned, it should be ok to release unity8 as everyone was aware of it needing release - but I'm reluctant to do that without releasing mir, mirslave and platform, as you never know what might be dwelling in there
<Mirv> sil2100: platform looked like it was wanting just the newer mir as well
<sil2100> Mirv: yep, I rebuilt the pacakges
<Mirv> sil2100: right, ok
<sil2100> Mirv: I also noticed that the DNS issue seems to be happening a lot more to the intel machine
<sil2100> Mirv: and great, both test machines are unavailable again...
<sil2100> Mirv: this process is getting less and less automated
<Mirv> sil2100: we can automate the constant restarting and rebooting of everything...
<Mirv> sil2100: so I assume no breakthroughs were made yesterday in fixing the problems yet
<Mirv> sil2100: both running again now it seems?
<sil2100> Yes, I re-ran the slaves
<sil2100> But still, if one is busy with other stuff and doesn't monitor the autopilot jobs, it might be missed and blocked
<Mirv> sil2100: right. funny that the same log file has 09:16:46 and then 10:49:32
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, it's more like constant refreshing and going over of everything, and still the slowdowns make it so that a full tick doesn't run in 4 hours, more like 5-6 hours minimum
<sil2100> Indeed
<didrocks> sil2100: hey!
<didrocks> around?
<sil2100> didrocks: yep
<sil2100> didrocks: I just finished lunch
<sil2100> didrocks: I had a question related to unity8 release
<sil2100> didrocks: since I got an e-mail from Ricardo about releasing unity8 + ubuntu-keyboard
<sil2100> didrocks: but I was worried of pressing 'publish' without publishing mir etc.
<sil2100> Oh, I see you already force-published?
<sil2100> didrocks: a mir+mirslave release in the same time is not needed with this?
<didrocks> sil2100: I didn't publish
<sil2100> didrocks: also, Ricardo wanted to release ubuntu-keyboard at the same time, I see you re-ran the check job - I guess a force publish would be enough, as there was only one failure
<sil2100> hmmm
<didrocks> sil2100: you did use daily-build-next to build unity8, right?
<didrocks> as the mir version is busted in daily-build ppa
<sil2100> I didn't do anything, I wonder who published the unity8 stack :| It was waiting yellow till now, thought you did the publishing now
<didrocks> urgh
<didrocks> :/
<didrocks> no, nobody publish it
<didrocks> and there is no unity8 in it
<sil2100> Ah
<pitti> Good morning
<sil2100> I get it now, I see that it is just green without anything, nvm then
<sil2100> didrocks: aaarrrghhh
<sil2100> didrocks: Ricardo's branch didn't get merged
<sil2100> didrocks: and the unity8 stack being yellow made me think that it was merged in, as Ricardo said it as if it's in trunk already - but it was not
<sil2100> Failed on CI
<sil2100> didrocks: which Mir am I supposed to use to build unity8 ? The mir in daily-build shouldn't be that broken now, as I see mirslave tests passed - the revert got in
<Mirv> sil2100: autopilot-intel seems offline again to jenkins
<sil2100> Mirv: ah come oooooon :| :| :|
<lool> qengho: Ah thanks for the chromium-browser fix; it was super annoying
<sil2100> Mirv: I restarted the slave
<qengho> lool: yeah, sorry about it altogether. On the good side, it has tests to catch things like that now.
<sil2100> didrocks, asac: unity8 finished, but intel failed because of DNS issues - I guess we can publish anyway, or I can re-run the testing if you guys are on a meeting anyway
<sil2100> I'll re-run it for now
<sil2100> Just the check jobs
<sil2100> didrocks: re-ran with foo, hopefully we'll get more lucky with intel this time
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I saw that
<didrocks> sil2100: but I was monitoring the armhf build
<didrocks> so have to look at the new job
<didrocks> sil2100: retoaded told me that all DNS issues were supposed to be fixed
<didrocks> sil2100: please reping him then
<didrocks> asac: the DNS issues are still slowing us down…
<sil2100> didrocks: I poked jibel today already, will poke retoaded as well
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: still busted, please escalate
<didrocks> asac: I will ignore intel result, the DNS block us
<didrocks> I'll publish
<sil2100> ;/
<jibel> sil2100, unfortunately there is nothing I can do on DNS issues, retoaded only can help :/
<sil2100> jibel: ACK
<sil2100> didrocks: actually it looks that there was a test failure on intel this time?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, same issue
<sil2100> didrocks: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0. is the same reason?
<sil2100> ACK :)
<didrocks> it's just a X crash
<didrocks> anyway publish
<didrocks> asac: everything is in proposed
 * Laney pushes some branches for sil2100 to get his teeth into
<tjaalton> slomo: looks like new gstreamer doesn't handle asx radio streams? (tried totem & rhythmbox)
<Laney> right
<Laney> off until tuesday!
<Laney> sil2100: one thing to do if my branch gets approved ;-) would be to go through the settings that aren't working and disable them
<Laney> follow the few examples I did there
 * Laney waves
<jbicha> Laney: I wonder if any other release team member will touch bug 1092719
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1092719 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "FFe: Update gnome-disk-utility to 3.8" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092719
<Laney> jbicha: oh, bah
<Laney> poke ScottK
<Laney> I'm happy with it in principle
<jbicha> ok I'll give him a try
<Laney> jbicha: also
<jbicha> have a good weekend
<Laney> DAMN, YOU KEPT ME
<Laney> did you see that I pinged you yesterday?
<Laney> lib...something broke the gstreamer bad build because of a pcfile change
<Laney> you should check its other rbuilddeps don't have issues
<jbicha> ok I can check whether the rdepends still build at least
<Laney> yes, they'll fail to build if there is a problem
<Laney> the fix is trivial, see the diff I did
<Laney> really bye now
<Laney> don't break stuff ;-)
<cyphermox> sil2100: you still touching the stack transitions?
<cyphermox> like, saucy and all, config and deploying?
<sil2100> cyphermox: the stack transitions are ready, but I was waiting for stuff to get released before I do the transition
<cyphermox> sil2100: it's done now
<cyphermox> we ended up killing all the jobs that started around 1800 UTC, did the deploys, etc.
<sil2100> cyphermox: did you redeploy?
<cyphermox> yes
<sil2100> cyphermox: what about history? Did you move it on mangers?
<cyphermox> I just sent an email about the details, I should go find jibel to create the views
<cyphermox> what history?
<sil2100> cyphermox: the "Copying autopilot results from head to raring" section - I'll do that then
<sil2100> cyphermox: did you fill in the RT for the view, or should I do that?
<sil2100> cyphermox: I'll copy the history, no worries
<sil2100> Doing that now
<sil2100> Laney: can you point me to the branch ;)?
<sil2100> cyphermox: I'm also filling in the RT
<cyphermox> ack, but jibel is already aware
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<cyphermox> I should go seem him, will as soon as I have two seconds
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok, so I let you deal with this one
<sil2100> didrocks: retoaded says that the intel machine will be fixed with the DNS issues pretty soon, as it's one of the last leftover machines that need migrating to the new sub-network
<cyphermox> sil2100: ack
<sil2100> Laney: found the branch, reviewing
<slomo> tjaalton: there should be no difference about that between 1.0.x and 1.1.x... please file a bug with a testcase
<tjaalton> slomo: ok
<tjaalton> slomo: filed #1224681
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-13
<cyphermox> Mirv: in case you wonder and don't see my email, disk is full on jenkins, so it's not starting jobs for now. I tried to ping the required people and sent emails.
<Mirv> cyphermox: wow. I wonder if there anything we could clean up.
<Mirv> not much, it seems
<slomo> tjaalton: i meant a bug at bugzilla.gnome.org :) anyway, i can't test that stream... i only get "can't connect to destination" immediately
<tjaalton> slomo: ah, well I can find another one
<tjaalton> slomo: http://bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r1.asx
<slomo> tjaalton: ah, mms. thanks
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> Mirv: do we still have the problem you mentioned in the e-mail?
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll re-run QA just in case to see what's the status
<sil2100> Mirv: right... it seems broken now ;/
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, there are the disconnections still
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll try launching the daily-release-executor
<sil2100> Mirv: since it seems to be down and we can't do more than 2 things at once
 * sil2100 sighs
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah. how do you launch that, I didn't know and waited for plars to possibly restore that too?
<sil2100> Mirv: wanted to do that myself but it doesn't seem in my powers, so I'll poke someone in #qa as well
<sil2100> Mirv: it saddens me that all those problems appear now that we need to have the process working top-notch
<Mirv> sil2100: try pinging plars in case he's still there
<slomo> tjaalton: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=708010
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 708010 in gst-plugins-ugly "asfdemux: add support dvr-ms files" [Blocker,New]
<tjaalton> slomo: ooh, thanks
<tjaalton> linked to it from the lp bug
<slomo> tjaalton: did it work in 1.0.x?
<slomo> tjaalton: oh nevermind, of course it did
<tjaalton> yup
<pitti> Good morning
<sil2100> cyphermox: hi!
<cyphermox> sil2100: hey
<sil2100> cyphermox: did you poke jibel about the view on jenkins?
<sil2100> cyphermox: since I still don't see Saucy on jenkins
<jibel> sil2100, yes he did but didn't have time to do it at the moment
<cyphermox> right
<jibel> cyphermox, is there someone on the ci team that could help with this, I'll explain how to do it, it is not rocket science
<jibel> ?
<cyphermox> jibel: do you have time to look at tis now?
<cyphermox> jibel: I will come see you
<jibel> cyphermox, I'm in a meeting
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> jibel: then in a half-hour?
<sil2100> fginther: hi!
<sil2100> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_new_click_projects/+merge/185521 <- could you take a look and setup a merger for those?
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, please don't run anything btw
<sil2100> kenvandine: hi! How is your workload today? Could you take a look and check if all is ok? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/clickmanager-plugin/first_packaging/+merge/185476
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<didrocks> sil2100: we are trying to run manually indicators as well as webapps
<sil2100> didrocks: you guys taking care of indicators?
<didrocks> hope everything's find
<sil2100> o>
<didrocks> and process them
<sil2100> Aye aye
<sil2100> cyphermox, jibel: yay, the saucy view on jenkins starts appearing \o/ Thanks guys
<fginther> sil2100, approved, should have them deployed in the next 15 minutes
<sil2100> fginther: thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks, fginther: btw. I would need a PPA with armhf enabled to push a test package build - do you know what PPA I could use now?
<fginther> sil2100, ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/testing?
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<jibel> sil2100, done, sending an RT to do the same on puclib instance
<jibel> public
<sil2100> \o/
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure, in just a few minutes
 * kenvandine is about to push a branch of content-hub that mostly works with confined apps :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: \o/ Awesooomeee
<kenvandine> sil2100, don't get too excited... i still need to implement the store part, which actually gives the requesting app the content in a location it has access too :)
<kenvandine> but it's getting damn close to being "1.0" ready :)
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: could you review the patch at bug 1195367?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1195367 in ubufox (Ubuntu) "Firefox about:home doesn't work right when set with ubuntu-defaults-builder" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195367
<sil2100> kenvandine: I updated that branch in the meantime, fixing some qmake things
<mterry> robru, poke about tests for qt*
<sil2100> kenvandine: will you have a moment to sponsor a new package version for meh?
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks for the review btw.!
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu/saucy/grilo/saucy-cherry-pick/+merge/185554 <- ;)
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> kenvandine: big thank you! I guess the merge is unnecessary, but oh well
<kenvandine> sil2100, no worries, it makes it easy :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, uploaded
<sil2100> kenvandine: yay :D
<sil2100> Thank you!
<kenvandine> sil2100, np
<kenvandine> sil2100, what's the status of the touch image?  are we in a state where we can look at publishing content-hub?
<sil2100> kenvandine: didrocks didn't update me on anything, so I guess it's still 'do-not-touch' ;p
<cyphermox> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/add-indicators-test-packages/+merge/185555 ?
<cyphermox> kenvandine: indeed, we don't publish anything -- just stuff that is strictly asked for by asac, basically
<cyphermox> the automatic builds are disabled, too
<sil2100> cyphermox: approved!
<cyphermox> sil2100: thanks
<kenvandine> asac, what's the status?  Are we in a state where we could publish content-hub?
<didrocks> yeah, DNT
<didrocks> Do No Touch ;)
<sil2100> ;p
<cyphermox> hehee
<kenvandine> ok... the code is stacking up there :)
 * kenvandine is working on the content store now so confined apps can access the data :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: shortly we should be able to restart indicators just for the check part
<cyphermox> stuff is still building though :(
<didrocks> cyphermox: you can kill the build jenkins job
<didrocks> cyphermox: and just restart, it will monitor again
<cyphermox> ah, ok then
<didrocks> it's stateful ;)
<cyphermox> we're just waiting for amd64
<cyphermox> kill webapps too?
<asac> kenvandine: content-hub was landed yesterday
<asac> so... not sure what you want :)
<asac> kenvandine: can you tell me which apps are using content hub?
<kenvandine> humm... version in the archive is a bit old
<kenvandine> ubuntu-system-settings and gallery-app
<asac> kenvandine: unity8 doesnt use this?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> gallery-app has a MP failing CI too because it doesn't have the latest
<kenvandine> asac, ah, the seed for it landed
<kenvandine> i still need the package published
<asac> kenvandine: so can we run the current gallery-app autopilot on top of it and it will succeed?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> well, afaik :)
<kenvandine> gusch has handled the gallery-app part
<kenvandine> but he has a branch pending that is failing CI because content-hub is too old
<kenvandine> asac, i also have several branches pending review... so quite a bit of stuff will be ready to land next week
<kenvandine> including persistent peer registry, confined apps work and sdk component
<asac> kenvandine: so good news is that we believe we can parallelie everything that has proper autopilot tests and goes through CI starting mid next week
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> asac, should i list all the content-hub features that are landing soon on your spread's ask worksheet?
<asac> kenvandine: can you ensure that your content-hub thing is in the landing doc
<kenvandine> spreadsheet rather
<kenvandine> will do
<robru> mterry, did you get the tests running?
<kenvandine> asac, i don't have edit perms on that
<asac> kenvandine: check with your lead
<asac> i think that was in the email, no?
<kenvandine> probably
<fginther> cyphermox, or kenvandine, can you review? https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/update-autopilot-ppas/+merge/185569
<kenvandine> fginther, are you sure about landing for saucy with raring?
<fginther> kenvandine, right the saucy source trunk gets pushed into the ppa for raring and the t-series gets pushed into the ppa for saucy. This provides a cheap way to get the latest autopilot bits from the prior series
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> robru: FYI, that won't work: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-webapp-saucy-3.0publish/1/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-webapps-youtube_2.4.16+13.10.20130913-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> look at other packages, you need in debian/rules with --migrations
<robru> didrocks, yes, we added that in webapps-applications
<robru> didrocks, remember, because rules.mk is centralised
<didrocks> (and same on others)
<didrocks> hum, I doubt that the file is shipped in the binary then
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> got you
<didrocks> I hope it was done in 2 stages
<didrocks> with bumped build-dep
<robru> didrocks, yeah, minor bootstrapping issue there, webapps-applications needs to be released first
<didrocks> I think it's a little bit too late ;)
<didrocks> the build-dep needed to be bumped
<robru> alex-abreu, ^^ looks like you forgot to bump the build dep for that migrations trick
<robru> alex-abreu, or rather, *we* forgot, since I reviewed it ;-)
<alex-abreu> :)
<robru> didrocks, so will this sort itself out? or are the webapps going to block on this until we bump the versions
<robru> ?
<didrocks> robru: no, please bump the build-dep
<didrocks> I won't release that one
<didrocks> and you lost your slot for today
<robru> didrocks, crap
<robru> didrocks, so no matter what this is blocked until monday
<alex-abreu> robru, argh,
<robru> ?
<didrocks> robru: 5 hours to build?
<didrocks> so too late for today
<alex-abreu> robru, ok le's schedule that for monday
<robru> didrocks, don't look at me, it does not take 5 hours. webapps stack usually builds in 20 mins or so. something is seriously broken if it takes 5 hours
<didrocks> alex-abreu: it needs to be in trunk for Monday
<didrocks> robru: launchpad took 5h today
<didrocks> I spent my whole time on it
<robru> alex-abreu, ok, I am on my way to lunch, will handle the build deps when i get back
<alex-abreu> didrocks, why in trunk for monday?
<didrocks> alex-abreu: otherwise, I won't release on Monday
<didrocks> and it will probably be in a later slot
<cyphermox> moo?
<alex-abreu> robru, ok
<didrocks> alex-abreu: ask your manager to edit https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=0 once it's fixed
<didrocks> adding a comment that the build-dep is fixed
<robru> alex-abreu, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/webapps-applications/migrations-version-bump/+merge/185599 step one ;-)
<alex-abreu> +1
<alex-abreu> I should have thought about bumping the ver :/
<robru> alex-abreu, it's ok, i forgot too.
<robru> alex-abreu, next I will change all the debian/controls to require 2.4.17
<robru> alex-abreu, didn't bother with MP for such a trivial change: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~webapps/unity-webapps-bbcnews/trunk/revision/52 (identical diff for all other webapps too)
<robru> alex-abreu, so what was that about informing your manager? who even is your manager these days? pat?
<alex-abreu> robru, david barth
<alex-abreu> robru, +1 for the change
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-14
<didrocks> fginther: hey
<didrocks> around?
<fginther> didrocks, pong
<didrocks> fginther: hey, did you deploy that unity8 running app tests?
<fginther> didrocks, not yet
<fginther> didrocks, the jobs are ready now if we need to turn it on
<fginther> didrocks, it's just a stack cfg file update
<didrocks> fginther: maybe you do want to wait Monday for that?
<fginther> didrocks, good point, if something goes wrong, I won't be able to get it fixed tomorrow
<fginther> didrocks, I'll line it up for first thing monday
<fginther> didrocks, going to bed now, have a good night
<didrocks> fginther: enjoy your night!
<didrocks> robru: around?
<robru> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> robru: so, I reran the webapp stack
<robru> yeah?
<didrocks> robru: if it's finished before your EOD, please consider a +1 on the packaging changes
<didrocks> and publish
<robru> oh, ok.
<robru> didrocks, how long? 5 hours from now?
<didrocks> robru: seems the builders are less busy
<didrocks> so should be a little bit before
<robru> didrocks, wait, just looks green to me? i don't see it running
<robru> didrocks, job was started 2hrs ago?
<didrocks> robru: it is running
<didrocks> it's the -saucy one
<didrocks> we all have -saucy now (see Mathieu's email)
<robru> oh, ok
<robru> didrocks, ok, i see now in the logs, it clearly has 2.4.17, so i bet things should be fine, barring any surprises.
<didrocks> yeah, I checked some diff and trust you applied the same on the others
<robru> didrocks, yep, double checked all the apps, they all have identical diffs
<didrocks> great!
<robru> didrocks, so what's the deal with jenkins then? are you running the jobs manually or something? i don't understand why it's so broken, nor why we're not doing 4hr anymore
<didrocks> robru: yeah, it's all disabled until Monday
<robru> didrocks, like, i don't understand how you were able to run webapps earlier today, why you only did it once, why it's not going every 4h
<didrocks> robru: because of all the issues we had recently
<didrocks> (infrastructure issues)
<didrocks> on Monday, we should be back to normal
<robru> didrocks, so it works better just one stack at a time? like the infrastructure is just overloaded?
<didrocks> robru: not at all, the infrastructure just died like (machines and so on)
<didrocks> network…
<didrocks> all will be fine
<didrocks> we'll get back on track
<didrocks> just hope that Monday we're fine
<robru> didrocks, ok, glad to hear it, will keep my fingers crossed
<didrocks> we all do ;)
<robru> didrocks, ok, I'm going to go play ingress for a couple hours, will check on webapps when I get back ;-)
<didrocks> robru: enjoy!
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-08
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<larsu> good morning didrocks and pitti!
<pitti> hey didrocks, hey larsu
<didrocks> how are you guys?
<pitti> didrocks: très bien, merci ! c'était un vrai week-end d'été !
<didrocks> héhé, beau temps ?
<pitti> et beaucoup de soleil
<didrocks> cool, ici aussi:)
<didrocks> (mais 30 °C prévu aujourd'hui)
<pitti> beer garden, bowling, some gardening, and hanging out in the garden sun with some nice books :)
<didrocks> hehe, sounds relaxing :)
<didrocks> we spent some times in a small festival eating some organic food with some RH guys, was fun :)
<larsu> didrocks: for me tedx berlin, afternoon-party on sunday, a nice dinner and a movie
<didrocks> larsu: oh right, how was tedx btw?
<larsu> pretty cool
<larsu> definitely worth going to once for the feeling
<larsu> talks were so-so
<didrocks> the talks were interesting, some that you've never seen?
<didrocks> ah
<larsu> yes, all new talks
<larsu> but some were really boring (or plain dumb)
<larsu> I guess not all of the talks make it to ted.com ;)
<didrocks> yeah, probably :)
<didrocks> was it a big room, like how many people assisting?
<larsu> they had a lot of assistants (> 10) walking around helping when you had questions and stuff
<larsu> also, 2 camera teams
<larsu> or maybe it was three?
<larsu> I don't know how many people attented
<didrocks> ok ;)
<larsu> the room was quite big. I'd say a couple of hundred people
<larsu> the host was a bit annoying :)
<didrocks> ah ?
<larsu> but one of the original ted founders was there and gave a talk
<willcooke> morningn alll
<didrocks> hey willcooke! good week-end?
<willcooke> not bad thanks, you?
<didrocks> was quite good, thanks! :)
<TheMuso> Hey folks. :)
<didrocks> evening TheMuso
<willcooke> hey TheMuso!  Good holiday?
<TheMuso> willcooke: Indeed it was. :)
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> lut seb128
<willcooke> greets seb128
<Sweetshark> seb128, all: goooood morning!
 * Sweetshark is back home, now wading through backlog.
<willcooke> hey Sweetshark
<seb128> hey didrocks Sweetshark willcooke
<seb128> Sweetshark, did you get my email on thursday?
<didrocks> oh, there is a Sweetshark this week, morning! :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: about the missing MIR rationale -- yep, doing it today.
<seb128> Sweetshark, great, thanks
<seb128> hyperair, hey, do you still plan to update usbmuxd to 1.0.9? seems like that should fix some gvfs-afc segfaults (and similar for other libimobiledevice clients)
<hyperair> yes
<hyperair> but at this rate it might be necessary to package a snapshot instead
<hyperair> upstream.. i don't know what upstream's doing, but usbmuxd 1.0.9 doesn't seem to be appearing.
<seb128> hyperair, ?
<seb128> hyperair, www.libimobiledevice.org/downloads/libusbmuxd-1.0.9.tar.bz2
<hyperair> libusbmuxd != usbmuxd
<seb128> oh, doh ;-)
<hyperair> :)
<seb128> I was just reading the comment on that bug report
<hyperair> yeah
<seb128> seems like fedora has a git snapshot
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> hey Sweetshark!
 * pitti waves to hyperair, too
<seb128> lut pitti, ça va bien ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, c'était un vrai week-end d'été !
<pitti> et toi ?
<seb128> ça va bien, merci !
<seb128> il fait beau ici aussi
<hyperair> pitti: o/
<dgadomski> hello everyone
<dgadomski> one of the customers reported an issue with failing /etc/init/udev-fallback-graphics.conf
<dgadomski> it tries to load vesafb module, but in the latest kernel configurations this module is compiled in (CONFIG_FB_VESA=y)
<dgadomski> my guess is this udev-fallback-graphics.conf is not needed in such configuration
<dgadomski> could someone please take a look at this?
<seb128> dgadomski, hey, you might want to ask on #ubuntu-x or #ubuntu-kernel
<dgadomski> thanks, seb128, I though udev is a desktop concern :)
<seb128> not really, it's quite low on the stack, it's closer from hwd support
<seb128> that question is also graphics/kernel/etc
<seb128> desktop is rather desktop ui and services
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, did you see issues like that https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/4381/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_phone/PhoneSoundTestCase/test_dialpad_sounds_switch/ ?
<seb128> kenvandine, it's acting up on https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/categories-aligned-dividers/+merge/233557 which doesn't make sense to me
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, and hey btw ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, not sure off hand, but i did notice friday night that there were failures on all the MPs
<kenvandine> seb128, although this doesn't look familiar
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, something was weird with the ci setup, seems to have sorted out during the w.e, I retried stuff doing and some came back with a success
<kenvandine> i was thinking there was some general infra issue... and decided to let it cool off over the weekend :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, btw your update/power changes look fine, but there is a delay after install before it displays the dialog, not sure what's going on/if that was there before
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, there was some nasty bugs there that we never noticed
<kenvandine> like it opening multiple dialogs
<mitya57> charles: Hi, can you please look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/indicator-session/lp1363630/+merge/232813 ?
<mitya57> (it fixes a regression introduced with your commit)
<charles> mitya57, sure. Thanks for the heads-up
<mitya57> Thanks!
<didrocks> fginther: hey! it seems that  ps-trusty-desktop-i386-1 is offline
<willcooke> EODing
<willcooke> see y'all tomorrow
<fginther> didrocks, it's back up.
<fginther> didrocks, do your tests reboot the machine?
<didrocks> fginther: thanks a lot! No they don't, but when they end, they chained to your revert/updates job which reboots IIRC
<didrocks> fginther: so, it seems to all work well now (apart from the firewall issue for medium tests where I CCed you on the RT), do you think you can setup the same for utopic?
<fginther> didrocks, utopic may take a little longer. this follows the email I sent. We're trying to decommission the old infrastructure these VMs run on, I'd rather have it properly stood up in the cloud and start running the utopic tests there
<didrocks> fginther: do you have any ETA for it then ? if it's a couple of weeks, that's fine, if it's more, I would prefer the intermediate solution though
<fginther> didrocks, sure, I'll follow up with some better estimates.
<didrocks> ok, thanks fginther :)
<fginther> didrocks, sure
<fginther> err, you're welcome
<didrocks> fginther: otherwise, everything works well, thanks for help there!
<fginther> didrocks, glad to hear it :-)
<didrocks> helping* even
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I didn't add any xkb code into u-s-d did I?
<darkxst> robert_ancell, oh you never merged it
<darkxst> lp:~darkxst/unity-settings-daemon/xkb
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-09
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<didrocks> fginther: hey, once you are around: FYI, the amd64 machine is down again after the daily update… Can you give me access to be able to reboot it until you switch to the better solution?
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/+bug/1353951, did you want to wait on someone to prepare a patch? Not sure why sponsored is subscribed as there is nothing ready to sponsor
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1353951 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "gnome online accounts require autentication on startup" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> seb128: I can do the work if needed as my sponsoring shift, even if it's not really "sponsoring"
<seb128> didrocks, sponsors is subscribed because it's a patch we need and that's the most obvious way we have to keep it visible
<seb128> didrocks, I planned to do it myself this week if nobody does it before
<seb128> didrocks, yes, I slightly abuse the sponsoring queue for those items, but I think that makes sense
<didrocks> seb128: I'll do it then
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> it might be good to SRU to trusty as well
<willcooke> tkamppeter, hey hey!  It's meeting time again.  Same deal as yesterday I think
<didrocks> seb128: hum, wouldn't it be better to update trusty with .6 rathe?
<didrocks> rather*
<tkamppeter> willcooke, I have dialled in ad waiting for you to connect.
<seb128> didrocks, hum?
<willcooke> tkamppeter, dialing now
<didrocks> seb128: https://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution-data-server/?h=evolution-data-server-3-12
<seb128> didrocks, which one did you mean "utopic with .6" ?
<didrocks> seb128: so e-d-s 3.12.6
<seb128> didrocks, trusty is on 3.10 and there is no > .4
<seb128> didrocks, utopic is on 3.12 which has a .6
<didrocks> seb128: I'm talking about utopic, as we are on 3.12
<seb128> didrocks, you wrote trusty ;-)
<didrocks>  evolution-data-server | 3.12.4-0ubuntu1     | utopic           | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<seb128> didrocks, right, that makes sense
<seb128> didrocks, I was wondering if you wanted to SRU 3.12 to trusty
<didrocks> seb128: so, utopic doesn't have .6, right?
<seb128> or if you typoed
<seb128> no
<seb128> .6 is recent
<seb128> if you want to do the update please do ;-)
<didrocks> yeah, will be similar
<seb128> Laney handled e-d-s this cycle and I think that one went out since he's away
<didrocks> .5 in august though!
<didrocks> slacker ;)
<seb128> hehe
<didrocks> interesting, I didn't have germinate installed
<marga> Trevinho, the feedback has been a bit silent for my taste, but at least nobody has said that they got the missing-password issue after installing your package
<marga> They did say that compiz was eating CPU like crazy but this happened to people running both the modified and the unmodified version, so I expect it's a different issue.
<seb128> dpm, hey
<dpm> hey seb128
<seb128> dpm, I enabled translations for a few packages that were missing it, like sync-monitor or indicator-transfer
<seb128> dpm, do we need to let the translators know in some way, or flag those in the list so they show in the phone high ranking?
<dpm> I will add them to the stats pages. However, last time I looked, they were missing i18n altogether, and I've not seen any status changes in the bugs (although I'm still catching up on e-mail)
<seb128> dpm, the indicator is missing i18n? what does that mean?
<seb128> dpm, that it wouldn't use the strings even if the .mo is there? I doubt it, it's an indicator and it's standard code similar to the other ones
<seb128> dpm, sync-monitor I don't know about
<seb128> dpm, still we should get it translated, so when we fix the code the strings are there
<dpm> seb128, there weren't any strings marked for translation. But before I speculate more, let me have a look again
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<seb128> dpm, well, in those cases they are strings and I made the templates be imported
<seb128> dpm, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/sync-monitor
<dpm> ok, cool
<seb128> dpm, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/indicator-transfer
<dpm> seb128, ah, that's what confused me: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-transfer/trunk.14.10/files/head:/po/ - no .pot file, however luckily the source package does generate one
<seb128> dpm, thanks for calling my work "luckily" :p
<seb128> dpm, it generate one because I did submit fixes for that to happen and then accepted the template in launchpad
 * dpm hugs seb128
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> that's slightly insulting
<seb128> dpm, if I did it the wrong way feel free to tell me what I should have done instead at least ;-)
 * seb128 hugs dpm back
<dpm> seb128, it's perfect. I just meant that the upstream devs should have enabled translations upstream. And by luckily I wasn't implying that the work got done by chance, I just meant that it's good that even upstream translations are not enabled, the source package ones are
<seb128> dpm, well, I did it this way because the "translation in upstream trunk" doesn't work
<seb128> dpm, we keep having outdated pot files
<seb128> dpm, we need a way to get the pot updated automatically
<seb128> the "translate in ubuntu" is more robust
<seb128> dpm, I'm pondering undoing the "translate upstream" for ubuntu-system-settings btw
<dpm> seb128, yeah, I was meant to have a conversation about automatically updating .pot files in the ci-train with Lukasz, but I didn't manage before going on holiday
<seb128> dpm, we do update the pot in individual merge requests (at least for settings) because then all merge requests conflict on the pot
<seb128> we don't*
<dpm> seb128, please don't disable upstream exports, unless it's affecting development in any way. I'm still using these to update the stats at http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic
<seb128> dpm, we often have several changes queued which update strings, and it becomes challenging to land stuff together if you include the pot refresh
<seb128> dpm, ok, still we keep having outdated templates, which is annoying
<dpm> I need to have these conversation about updating pots automatically
<seb128> that doesn't happen on the ubuntu side
<seb128> right
<seb128> dpm, btw, speaking about translation, we started hitting bugs because launchpad's gettext is too old/doesn't handle "\u<nnnn>" unicode chars
<seb128> larsu, btw, did you open a bug on launchpad itself about that? if not we should probably do it
<dpm> seb128, yeah, it's a tradeoff right now. On the Ubuntu side it's difficult to point developers to the right packages/click apps to translate (and we can't have click apps in the source packages list), and we can't have reliable stats for OEMs, that's why I created the stats page
<dpm> seb128, yeah, I think it's ancient. It does not handle {arg} translations for python either. I asked wgrant a while ago, and it seems the server is still on an old Ubuntu release
<larsu> seb128: good point
<larsu> dpm: is there already a bug open about that?
<dpm> larsu, I don't remember having opened one
<larsu> okay, I'll open one then
<seb128> larsu, danke
<larsu> dpm: with {arg} you mean the python3 str.format() style?
<dpm> larsu, exactly
<larsu> ok
<larsu> seb128, dpm: bug #1367213
<ubot5> bug 1367213 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad's xgettext is old" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1367213
<dpm> thanks larsu
<seb128> larsu, danke
<Trevinho> marga: ok, thanks.... Let's continue the test for few days.. That change is going to be SRU'ed anyway
<didrocks> is launchpad on crack?
<didrocks> File evolution-data-server_3.10.4-0ubuntu2.debian.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents.
<didrocks> nothing in trusty queue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<didrocks> and not in trusty: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server
 * didrocks wonders if now, launchpad looks at other releases and try to match the content
<didrocks> like this one on utopic: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/3.10.4-0ubuntu2
<seb128> didrocks, it always did that
<seb128> didrocks, you can't use again a version number that has a been used
<seb128> didrocks, like it 3.10.4-0ubuntu2 existed in utopic you can't use it in trusty
<seb128> that's why we do the 1.1 thing usually
<didrocks> seb128: hum, weird, I was in my mind really sure that after forking between r and r+1, we did that in the past
<didrocks> but probably bad memory, and long time I didn't do "regular packaging" apart from CI ones :)
<didrocks> (anyways, already uploaded 1.3 btw)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: hey! so GunnarHj provided some translation patches some weeks ago, do you mind having a look? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice-dictionaries/+bug/1308771
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308771 in libreoffice-dictionaries (Ubuntu) "Update Swedish spellcheck and hyphenation dictionaries" [Medium,In progress]
<didrocks> Sweetshark: sounds useful to SRU to trusty as well
<Sweetshark> didrocks: hmmm, we just bumped Libreoffice on trusty to 4.2.6 though, but yes: I should keep that in mind when bumping to 4.2.7 on trusty.
<didrocks> Sweetshark: please do (and update the status of the bug as well then)
<willcooke> tkamppeter, do you have a link to the information about how printer makers can add their drivers to the database?  I did a quick search, but I couldnt find what I was looking for
<willcooke> didrocks, once your next blog post is out, do you think it's worth us organising a community hangout to talk about the next steps (what our next targets are etc)?  Or perhaps that is better suited to a mailing conversation?
<tkamppeter> willcooke: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/writingandpackagingprinterdrivers
<willcooke> great, thanks tkamppeter.  And thank you very much for your hard work in the conference calls.  Great job
<willcooke> I think they went really well
<didrocks> willcooke: I guess a hangout can work (funny you tell this, I wrote this 20 minutes ago in a comment on g+) ;)
<willcooke> didrocks, how about that?!
<willcooke> ;)
<didrocks> heh
<willcooke> It reminded be to do something about it
<didrocks> yeah, that was my guess, you cheated! :)
<willcooke> So if you're happy to do that, I will work with dpm or jcastro and get something in the diary
<didrocks> willcooke: that would be perfect!
<didrocks> willcooke: didn't get time with the infrastructure flakyness to prepare the blog post yet. Probably tomorrow
<willcooke> didrocks,  aint no thing
<didrocks> fginther: so i386 is again (3rd time of the day) off after the revert, it seems that it's the jenkins slave that doesn't boot up or there is a race
<didrocks> fginther: I can ssh to it and it's indeed reverted without any jenkins process
<didrocks> I remember that jibel had an upstart job to fail & retry, maybe we should check with him and put that into the vm image?
<fginther> didrocks, oh, sorry about that. I saw your message, then got sucked into meetings
<didrocks> fginther: no worry, I reverted and rebooted thanks to virsh myself, the other times :)
<didrocks> but as it seems it's quite frequent and only related to not having the jenkins slave process, maybe we can workaround this
<fginther> didrocks, yes, I was going to add a workaround to the revert job if this continued to be a problem, I can do that now
<fginther> the upstart job is set to retry, perhaps it's respawning too fast. The logs get removed on the revert, so I haven't looked at them yet
<didrocks> fginther: yeah, want me to just try a "start jenkins-slave"
<fginther> didrocks, sure, I was just going to make that a part of the revert job
<didrocks> fginther: so, the agent started, without any issue
<didrocks> and it runs the update
<didrocks> fginther: how do you want to make that as part of the revert job, as you are on another machine?
<didrocks> just sshing to both of them and try a start?
<fginther> ssh to it
<didrocks> (after the 300s)
<didrocks> ok
<fginther> yep
<didrocks> sounds good enough for now ;)
<didrocks> fginther: you can run the revert job if you need btw
<didrocks> (to tests 2-3 times)
<fginther> didrocks, so you're not using it at the moment?
<didrocks> fginther: for the next hour, no
<didrocks> fginther: you should add a || true I guess
<didrocks> + ssh ubuntu@ps-trusty-desktop-amd64-1 /usr/bin/sudo start jenkins-slave
<didrocks> start: Job is already running: jenkins-slave
<didrocks> fginther: doing and restarting
<fginther> thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<desrt> 5 minutes!
<didrocks> 17:24:59      desrt | 5 minutes!
<didrocks> desrt: fail at 1s here! :)
<desrt> check your clock!
 * didrocks checks and trusts his clock
<desrt> 2 minutes!
<desrt> 1 minute!
<didrocks> better!
 * Sweetshark lurks moar
<desrt> willcooke: GO!
<willcooke> Roll call (taking in to account holidays and people I know aren't here):   attente_, desrt, didrocks, larsu, qengho, seb128, sweetshark, tkamppeter
<didrocks> o/
<Sweetshark> o/
<larsu> \o
<desrt> oh.  hi.
<willcooke> Shall we go in alphabetical order, or does someone want to go first?
<larsu> desrt: disappointing :(
<desrt> larsu: i've heard that you shouldn't use \o or o/ so i wanted to avoid it
<larsu> desrt: why not?
<dgadomski> willcooke: I haven't been called, but I will gladly take a look what's going on ;)
<desrt> apparently from the side it looks like a nazi salute
<willcooke> cool!  hi dgadomski - good to have you here
<larsu> willcooke: in the order you specified
<didrocks> willcooke: let's go alphabetical I guess :)
<willcooke> attente_, you're first
<willcooke> don't think attente_ is around atm, so let's move on to desrt and come back around
 * desrt phones attente_ :)
<attente_> sorry, i'm here, i just didn't have my status ready
<willcooke> tsch
<willcooke> ;)
<willcooke> attente_, you want us to come back to you>?
<attente_> please :)
<willcooke> ok, desrt go for it
<desrt>  - fixed long-standing difficult-to-track-down bug in glib's mime handling code where the wrong default app was being picked
<desrt>  - proselytised for the church of gperf
<desrt>  - spent most of the week working on adding support for StopUnit and Abandon to the cgroup scopes in systemd-shim
<desrt> fin
<willcooke> Excellent, thanks desrt.  Moving on to didrocks
<seb128_> desrt, do you have a bug reference for the wrong mime one?
<seb128_> or an example
<desrt> seb128_: no :(
<seb128_> I wonder if that's something we should SRU
<seb128_> k :/
<desrt> no.
<desrt> it's in my new mime code which i only did this cycle
<seb128> k
<desrt> so it won't impact other releases
<seb128> thanks
<desrt> however, there are older similar bugs...
<desrt> but uh... OBSOLETE now, i guess, and no patches to pick :(
<desrt> we changed the spec pretty throughly at the last freedesktop summit...
<desrt> that's actually maybe something to talk about: we should stop using defaults.list: it is deprecated
<desrt> should now be gnome-mimeapps.list (since only GNOME ever processed this file anyway)
<desrt> but now we can also have unity-mimeapps.list, kde-mimeapps.list, etc, etc.
<didrocks> seb128: desrt: done then?
<desrt> sure.  let's chat in detail after the meeting.
<didrocks> ok, so my status is 12 lines, to avoid any complain from seb128, I'm using a pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8300814/ :)
<seb128> desrt, k, that's a discussion worth having next month when we are together
<didrocks> EOF then :p
<desrt> seb128: even better
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, lol
<seb128> didrocks -q
<seb128> :p
<desrt> didrocks: WRAP YR TEXT!
<didrocks> desrt: use plain mode!
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8300814/plain/
<seb128> need to auth to go in plain
<seb128> that pastebin is ridiculous
<didrocks> yeah, but wrapping shouldn't be a matter of the paster tbh :p
<desrt> the most important thing is that we still get to complain about the way in which didrocks gives his status
<didrocks> screen width is changing between setup
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> desrt: I see that ;)
<seb128> 80 chars wrapping!
<didrocks> don't even dare!
<didrocks> so adding:
<didrocks> * Got a wrapping argument with the CI team :)
<seb128> happyaron, didrocks, what's the status of the fcitx mir?
<didrocks> seb128: no news from happyaron, still pending on him to do the needed changes + releases
<seb128> k
<didrocks> seb128: and I'm getting more MIRs from others, so fcitx can be lower in the list…
<seb128> willcooke, ^ that might be an issue worth keeping an eye on
<didrocks> (and I feel less confident that it's something we are supporting due to the lack of feedback/fix cycles)
<willcooke> didrocks, seb128 happyaron - let me know if I can assist with the Fcitx work
<willcooke> seb128, ack
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> willcooke, not sure how you can help, but we need to unblock that if we want to enable that support this cycle
<willcooke> seb128, I'll chat to happyaron
<willcooke> anyway, let's get this train wreck back on the rails.... didrocks please carry on
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<willcooke> (meeting = train wreck, not fcitx)
<didrocks> willcooke: hum, I don't have more than what I wrote on the pastebin ;)
<willcooke> ahh, kk
<didrocks> not enough? ;)
<desrt> attente ready yet? :)
 * desrt sees fcitx mention
<attente_> yes
<didrocks> so yeah, if you follow the links in the pastebin, you can see our daily udtc runs
<attente_> proper migration of old ibus input sources for users switching to fcitx, thanks desrt for gperf advice
<willcooke> didrocks, I send a copy & paste of the meeting notes to robert_ancell and TheMuso, so inline is probably easier for those guys, jus' saying
<attente_> debugging a race between u-s-d and fcitx on session start
<attente_> to-do: still need to debug sync issues between fcitx current IM and gsettings current input source
<attente_> to-do: i-k icons don't look right in fcitx-qimpanel, not sure why
<didrocks> willcooke: if seb128 & co stop complaining, I can do, let me repaste after attente_ then :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> -q version? :p
 * seb128 stops trolling didrocks
<desrt> (we should just move the meeting to friday...)
 * Sweetshark wonders why
<didrocks> attente_: done?
<Sweetshark> wondering about stopping not moving
<attente_> didrocks: yes, sorry, (eof)
<didrocks> for robert and themuso then, repasting:
<didrocks> * Released Ubuntu Developer Tools Center 0.0.5 (trusty and utopic). This version is focused on better testing reliability in difficult conditions like slow CPU and network and jenkins environment. Details at https://github.com/didrocks/ubuntu-developer-tools-center/commit/8ab0fbda19627832b03ca9bbe3f2dabbc30b142b. Merged external translation contributions!
<didrocks> * Setup jenkins daily tests on both i386 and amd64, with git or latest version (system) in a distro. Always install on a fresh install, running every 2 hours and report all results (https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/udtc-trusty-tests/)
<didrocks>   * running from trunk and dependencies from trunk: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/udtc-trusty-tests/34/
<didrocks>   * running with a system setup (installed package from distro and dependencies + corresponding tests at rev from distro): https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/udtc-trusty-tests/36/
<didrocks>   * code coverage reports jobs: (trunk) https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com//job/udtc-trusty-tests-collect/20/label=ps-trusty-desktop-i386-1/console, (system) https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com//job/udtc-trusty-tests-collect/21/label=ps-trusty-desktop-i386-1/console
<didrocks>   -> I'll write a blog post next week with more details on the testing setup.
<didrocks> * TODO: medium tests are disabled for now (hence the red dots) due to firewall issues to get the docker image. RT in progress.
<didrocks> * TODO: issues with the vm not reconnecting to jenkins after 3/4 of machine resets. fginther is adding a workaround.
<didrocks> * TODO: system medium tests not supported (it would involve rebuilding everytime a docker container). Not a priority as large tests are passing.
<didrocks> * Helped Kylin team on html/javascript and C++ calls.
<didrocks> * Some help and discussion with the CI team + (very) quick bug fixing.
<didrocks> * Patch piloting, including updating evolution-data-server in utopic + trusty.
<willcooke> eof?
<didrocks> yeah, eof
<willcooke> thx didrocks - larsu, over to you
<larsu> sure
<larsu> - look into fixing gtk tests, but we decided to not warn on deprecated properties instead
<larsu> - unitythemeprovider landed in staging. New patch: support .xpm icons and /usr/share/pixmaps
<larsu> - gtk theme: fix popover menus (menuitems were rendered as buttons) and tweak background hacks for overlay-scrollbars
<larsu> - investigated why unicode escapes in c/c++ string literals don't work in launchpad and worked around it in indicator-datime
<larsu> - indicator-messages: investigate wakeups. Haven't been able to reproduce yet
<larsu> I'm sure i-messages monitors XDG_DATA_DIRS, just gotta remove this with desrt's suggestion
<larsu> eof
<willcooke> excellent stuff, thanks larsu
<desrt> larsu: i'm done with the systemd-shim stuff for now, i think (hallyn just tested it) so i may be able to look at inotify stuff today
<desrt> i doubt i want to land a patch in glib upstream this cycle since we're on the eve of hard code freeze, but i could get something lined up for next cycle and we could vendor-patch it in
<desrt> we need to slay this issue eventually...
<larsu> desrt: cool. let's talk about this after the meeting
<desrt> yup
<willcooke> qengho, over to you...
<qengho> - more Chromium-Mir work. I need to run mir, to test.
<qengho> - setting up Cr contributed translations import/export.
<qengho> - minor Cr bugs. Thinking about autopkgtest test for a fontconfig bug.
<qengho> - dogfooding EN / ZH-pinyin fcitx.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> good work on the Mir work
<qengho> willcooke: Too early to praise me. :)
<willcooke> ha!
<willcooke> I have faith
 * willcooke is lovin' PDF in browser </soapbox>
<attente_> qengho: are you using the transition PPA?
<qengho> attente_: the PPA? You mean branches?
<willcooke> qengho, it's good that the Mir work is  moving forwards though.
<attente_> qengho: i mean for the fcitx dog fooding
<qengho> attente_: Oh, no.
<qengho> attente_: I read "transition" as translation. Sorry.
<willcooke> seb128, you're up
<qengho> attente_: I'm using the packages in U.
<seb128> • ubuntu-system-settings for touch
<seb128> ∘ quite some bugfixes (orientation plugin having wrong framing, some panels having scrolling issues, ui difference with design)
<seb128> ∘ tested/reviewed changes from others
<seb128> • made indicator-transfer translatable
<seb128> • fixed typo in sync-monitor and made it translatable on launchpad
<seb128> • tested the current phone rtm, filed a stack of bug reports, sent some easy patches for label wrapping issues in non english locales
<seb128> • send patch to make indicator-display translatable on launchpad
<seb128> • looked at indicator-datetime/utf string escaping/launchpad issue
<seb128> • test work from robert_ancell on u-c-c/u-s-d to allow updating gnome-desktop in utopic, seems to work correctly now (Laney said he would get it approved when he comes back if things are working)
<seb128> • started looking at new gedit and evince to see how they work under Unity, we can probably update, maybe next cycle would be better though
<seb128> • usual share of bugs triaging and desktop discussions
<seb128>  
<seb128> (that's it for the week)
<desrt> seb128: christ man... ever heard of pastebins?
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> desrt, be nice, didrocks would feel alone if I was not doing that ;-)
<larsu> seb128: gedit o/
<larsu> I agree next cycle is better though
<seb128> larsu, yeah, but the nice option are in 3.13 and that requires gtk 3.13
<seb128> evince might be doable this cycle
<larsu> nah, I'm fine with next
<seb128> I have 3.13 working, it looks ok, I just need to turn on normal decorations instead of headerbar decorations
<seb128> + the menubar issue
<desrt> are we ever going to sync back up on gtk releases or is 1-behind our new normal?
<larsu> seb128: do you need help with thaat?
<larsu> *that
<seb128> larsu, well, evince fixes a stack of bugs and add better hidpi support, so might still be worth asking a ffe for
<larsu> desrt: new normal
<larsu> seb128: ah, good point
<seb128> desrt, no, we decided to do that because unstable gtk are creating too much work for us
<desrt> oh well.  at least this gtk release is a good one, so next ubuntu release will be nice :)
<desrt> too bad about this one, based on crap gtk :)
<larsu> desrt: once *someone* fixed the theme
<larsu> desrt: and o-s :/
<larsu> it's not that crappy though
<desrt> dialogs...
<desrt> most of the fixes are now at least in the new one, but i guess we patch those anyway
<larsu> we backported those changes
<desrt> right
<desrt> seems like things are getting a bit more calm upstream
<seb128> yeah, I don't think we have issues with the current version
<desrt> let's talk in october :)
<seb128> indeed
<larsu> until mcann comes back :D
<willcooke> Sweetshark, over to you. How was the conference?
<seb128> willcooke, can move on to the next one ;-)
<desrt> larsu: this irc channel is logged :p
<Sweetshark> - LibreOffice conference (see report for details in epic proportions)
<Sweetshark> - some security aftershocks
<Sweetshark> - reviewing mail merge patches upstream
<Sweetshark> - some MIR rationale prose
<Sweetshark> - also highly encouraged by the last trusty update: its been out for a week
<Sweetshark>   - ignoring stacktraces that happend only once (because they might be background radition/hardware fail) we have only 3 stacktraces there:
<Sweetshark>     - one with 33 occurrences (seems to be something on the startup)
<Sweetshark>     - one with 23 occurrances (possibly unity itegration)
<Sweetshark>     - one with 12 occurrances ("cannot copy extracted data...." -> packaging issue)
<Sweetshark>     - everything else is 1 occurance or less
<Sweetshark>     - compare that with the 3.5.7 package from precise with the following occurence counts: 144, 93, 82, 80, 39, 37,27, 25, 22, 21 for the top 10 in the last week
<Sweetshark> - up next: some finishing touches for 14.10: reenable mergedlibs, autopkgtests
<Sweetshark> EOF
<Sweetshark> willcooke: conference as awesome and terribly exhausting -- as usual.
<willcooke> :D
<larsu> desrt: so? !calm doesn't mean bad necessarily
<willcooke> Thanks for the trip report(s) , very interesting reading
<willcooke> tkamppeter, over to you
 * desrt notes libreoffice policy: it's not a bug until it affects 10 users
<larsu> which is nothing for them
<tkamppeter> - Posted student projects for VALS Semester of Code (http://vps.semesterofcode.com/), 8 projects which stayed "unsold" after GSoC 2014, plus mobile print dialog for Ubunt phone
<tkamppeter> - Two phone meetings with Will Cooke and representatives of printer manufacturers, to present them Ubuntu andits printing stack and printing technologies currently under development. Especially Lexmark is very interested in th concept of auto-downloadable drivers.
<tkamppeter> - system-config-printer: Updaed to 1.5.1
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<Sweetshark> desrt: unless one of them is a paying customer ;)
<Sweetshark> (or a developer)
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter, and thanks again for your support in the conference calls.
<willcooke> Ok, I have reports from robert_ancell and TheMuso.  Here comes cut & paste....
<willcooke> == robert_ancell ==
<willcooke> Worked on:
<willcooke> - Released LightDM 1.11.8
<willcooke> - Helped diagnose cgroup issue on krillin that was triggered by timing improvement in lightdm (bug was in systemd-shim)
<willcooke> - Helped diagnose issues with non-free video drivers not tagging their devices so logind considers that seat to have graphics capability
<willcooke> - Bug fixes and test improvements in LightDM
<willcooke> - Backported changes from LightDM 1.11 to 1.10 in preparation to SRU into Ubuntu 14.04
<willcooke> Currently working on:
<willcooke> - Bug fixing in LightDM
<willcooke> - Preparing LightDM 1.10.2 release
<willcooke> Not blocked on anything.
<willcooke> </robert_ancell>
<willcooke> == TheMuso ==
<willcooke> * Uploaded some fixes to make accessibility profiles get properly applied at install time.
<willcooke> * Started researching more about US Section 508 and CVVA acts, relevant to our accessibility compliance. Everything I have found so far that summarises section 508 has been talkin about the web only, but I think the act applies to more than just web pages. The research continues, haven't checked out the CVVA yet.
<willcooke> EOF
<willcooke> Last and by no means least... any other business?
<seb128> not from me
<didrocks> nothing
 * willcooke sets a 1m time out
<seb128> willcooke, we want to discuss overlay-scrollbar, but doesn't need to be a meeting item
 * Sweetshark whisles a tune by europe from the 1980ies ..
 * desrt shakes fist at robert_ancell for creating work for him
<willcooke> seb128, I've got something on the sprint plan for that
<larsu> that will be a short meeting
<seb128> still basically the same "it's work, keep creatings issues, inconsistent since it's only for gtk applications"
 * willcooke beep beep beep.  Times up
<desrt> willcooke: no status from you?
<larsu> time's up
<desrt> too bad :(
<seb128> willcooke, or said differently "can we drop them, it would make mpt/some designers happy and decrease our workload/resolve some annoying issues"
<desrt> 'some annoying issues' ~= every cycle they break and we spend a lot of time fixing them
<desrt> 'workload' ~= when i say "a lot of time" ....
<willcooke> I did speak to JohnLea about it last week, he wants to keep them. But I think we should take the time to explain why they are such a burden and get a consensus
<seb128> willcooke, I'm curious to know how it justify that when they don't work in firefox/chromium/tb/libreoffice
<seb128> qt apps
<seb128> it->he
 * larsu nods
<seb128> like if we had them working on all our supported apps I would understand
<willcooke> seb128, yup -I agree.  I still think the right course of action is to get all the "stake holders" sat down and to have a proper chat about it though.   Should be a fairly stress free conversation
<seb128> willcooke, +1
<willcooke> So, status from me....
<seb128> that can wait, not going to change things a lot this cycle
<willcooke> seb128, +1
<willcooke> Went to the office and had a meeting with Richard Collins & John Lea about planning out the roadmap to 16.04.  Lots still to do there
<willcooke> Did these printer makers calls with tkamppeter
<willcooke> Did some HR stuf
<willcooke> f
<larsu> thanks for talking to those guys
<willcooke> and then generic manager work.  Looking busy, walking around quickly, the normal
<larsu> :D
<seb128> good to have somebody figuring out the plans for us :-)
<larsu> nd walking around quickly
<willcooke> oh, I had a good meeting with kgunn about Mir & U8.  We bumped the keyboard input problems in the U8 desktop up in the priory list
<larsu> someone's gotta do that
<willcooke> *priority
<willcooke> EOF
<willcooke> Ok, I think that's a wrap.  Thanks all.
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> fginther: ok, the machines survived, let's see after this run (should reset in less than 5 minutes as the tests are finishing)!
<seb128> thanks
<kgunn> fwiw, gotta guy on unity8 team who's working on a very similar bug...but not that same one (e.g. keyboard/sidestage)...and he'll address that as soon as he finishes the one he's on
<fginther> didrocks, watching
<willcooke> awesome, thanks a lot kgunn
<didrocks> fginther: I'm wondering if the same can happen after the dist-upgrade reboot though and so, a brutforce option in the vm would have workarounded that one as well
<fginther> didrocks, yeah that's possible too. I can do the same workaround after the dist-upgrade though.
<fginther> didrocks, will try to refine next time a new snapshot is needed
<didrocks> fginther: excellent! thanks for keeping an eye on it!
<JohnLea> seb128, hyia, just catching up on the overlay scroll bar conversation above
<willcooke> hi JohnLea
<JohnLea> seb128, overlay scroll bars were actually one of the first elements of the convergence design, the idea being that they enable touch and pointer control to happily co-exist.  On touch devices only the thin bar appears when when a user scrolls the view.  But if a pointer moves near the edge the thumb appears enabling scrolling of the same view with a pointer
<JohnLea> seb128, totally agree about needing it implemented on key toolkits
<JohnLea> seb128, moving forward though it is something that we want for native QML apps on our platforms
<seb128> JohnLea, hum, ok, I though user testing showed that they don't work well for most users
<seb128> like difficult to grab
<seb128> especially on touch
<JohnLea> no, that is not the case
<JohnLea> works excellently for touch user because they don't have to grab anything!
<JohnLea> the grab handles should never appear when the user is interacting via touch
<JohnLea> basically when used just with touch it is identical to the scroll bars in ios today
<JohnLea> what it adds that that it makes this also usable with a pointer
<JohnLea> for touch user scrolls by just dragging anywhere at all in the viewport
<JohnLea> the trade is more on the pointer side
<JohnLea> but it works very well with mouse scroll wheels
<seb128> JohnLea, right, it works well as long as you don't want to display the ui ;-)
<seb128> e.g page up/down, mouse, flickering, etc
<seb128> JohnLea, ok, anyway, if we want to keep those we need to invest in making them work in a non hackish way
<seb128> so we need resources allocated to that
<Cimi> JohnLea, plus, we might want to revisit the design, and put them inside the view, not outside as they are now
<Cimi> JohnLea, also, I won't make them follow the mouse cursor, as I heard many times people not being able to scroll
<willcooke> Cimi, JohnLea +1 for not following the mouse cursor.  That interaction does seem a bit broken IMHO
<Cimi> in my opinion, I would do like in facebook sidebar, they work great
<Cimi> it's a compromise with OSX where they are too hard to get
<willcooke> let's talk more at the next sprint
<JohnLea> seb128, the touch flick up/down is by far the most common use case on touch devices, and use of scroll wheel is common for those with mice.  So yes there is a bit of optimising for these input devices, and a bit of cost for the 'dragging with a pointer', but this trade is in line the direction Ubuntu touch as a whole is aiming
<JohnLea> Cimi, have a play once you have finished with the Dash structure update prototyping we are going to talk about tomorrow ;-)
<seb128> JohnLea, right, well as said it's fine, we just need resources to do a proper job at it, what we currently have is not maintainable and not done right
<JohnLea> seb128, yes agreed, this is supposed to be part of the sdk so I suppose it falls on their plate
<Cimi> JohnLea, I am in the office tomorrow btw
<Cimi> JohnLea, but I am not planning to play any hack in gtk :)
<Laney> I have eds on my list to do
<seb128> Laney, hey, have->had, didrocks did it for you
<seb128> Laney, how are holidays? ;-)
<Laney> delayed
<Laney> well he duplicated some work then, but okay ...
<Laney> oh it was only eds itself, not everything else, I see
<seb128> Laney, yeah, there was a git commit in the sponsoring queue and he though than he could do the update rather than cherry picking only one fix
<Laney> nod
<seb128> Laney, I don't think that took much effort, it's only 1 source
<seb128> with small changes
<Laney> it's fine, "eds" to me is like 6 packages
<Laney> which turns out to be a bit of work
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's "evo" for me ;-)
<Laney> :-)
<seb128> Laney, "delayed" was about holidays? what happened?
<Laney> calgary snowed
<Laney> so we are delayed by 24 hours in canada
<seb128> blame Canada!
 * Laney stares at infinity 
<stgraber> maybe you could have stayed at infinity's if he wasn't decontaminating his place ;)
<stgraber> also, it's just that weird side of the country that's the problem, here I'm enjoying a nice and sunny 25C
<Laney> de...contaminating?
<Laney> air canada put us up in a hotel anyway
<Laney> speaking of, better go back and check out
<Laney> pack
<seb128> Laney, have a safe trip back!
<willcooke> EOD.  ttfn
<attente_> snow?
<Laney> attente_: SNOW!
<Laney> i'd say 2 inches
<attente_> Laney: you're near banff, go skiing
<seb128> kenvandine, where did you ping me about testing u-s-s? can't find the channel anymore it seems!
<seb128> kenvandine, in any case, update works fine
<seb128> I installed some click updates and the system update to r26
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> thx!
<kenvandine> it was in ubuntu-ci-eng
<seb128> k, too much going on I gues
<kenvandine> so you tested with r25?
<kenvandine> updated to r26?
<seb128> correct
<seb128> I've installed it again on r26 and just change auth from swipe to pin
<seb128> works fine
<seb128> updates open fine
<seb128> but no system update anymore
<seb128> calendar is listed as a click update
<seb128> bah
<seb128> mterry, trying to security panel, I ended up in a situation where the osk doesn't show anymore :/
<seb128> can't reproduce anymore, weird
<seb128> kenvandine, well, in any case, +1 from me
<kenvandine> i tested the same thing on krillin
<kenvandine> worked well
<kenvandine> same for the bluetooth fixes
<kenvandine> i can finally pair my only bluetooth speaker i own :)
<kenvandine> cyphermox_, thanks!
<seb128> ;-)
<cyphermox_> kenvandine: woohoo!
<kenvandine> seb128, i also manually editor the battery level in the qml file so it would fail for < 98% :)
<kenvandine> and confirmed it wouldn't let me update
<seb128> kenvandine, I did that before ;-)
<kenvandine> until i plugged in
<seb128> yeah, I tried that as well
<seb128> kenvandine, cyphermox_, should the bt icon change when an headset is paired?
<seb128> should also dialpad sound go through the headset?
<kenvandine> dunno.. i just got my first device ever paired :)
<kenvandine> seb128, i would imaging not...
<seb128> kenvandine, why not?
<kenvandine> oh... i guess it would
 * kenvandine just thought of music... not hands free
<seb128> doesn't seem to work then
<cyphermox_> seb128: I'm not sure about dialpad sound, maybe it should
<seb128> cyphermox_, how do I test it?
<seb128> I tried the ringtone in settings as well
<cyphermox_> testing the paired device?
<cyphermox_> you need to actually do a phone call, or play music
<seb128> yes
<cyphermox_> the ringtone should have worked, it does go through PA afaik
<seb128> doesn't work
<seb128> the headset is connected
<cyphermox_> what device is this?
<seb128> but icon doesn't change and music go through the speaker
<cyphermox_> ok
<seb128> krillin
<seb128> header is nokia bh-104
<seb128> header->headset
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: do you know what to look for re: where you'd expect the music to be routed? can we still see everything with pactl list sinks?
<cyphermox_> seb128: if you navigate out, and back to the bluetooth settings, could you check that the device still says it's paired?
<cyphermox_> you know, just in case it lied :)
<seb128> cyphermox_, it does
<cyphermox_> ok
<cyphermox_> then something might be off in pulse
<cyphermox_> give me a second
<mterry> seb128, odd about OSK on security panel...  But hopefully that wouldn't be USS-specific
<seb128> mterry, yeah, likely not, still an issue
<mterry> agreed
<seb128> cyphermox_, do you need debug info from me?
<cyphermox_> ah, pactl list sinks for starters
<cyphermox_> could you file a bug for it? It's unclear whether it's bluez or pulse
<seb128> sure, on what component?
<seb128> cyphermox_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8303026/
<cyphermox_> seb128: make it pulse for now and I'll coordinate with rsalveti
<seb128> cyphermox_, thank
<seb128> s
<rsalveti> hm, what is the issue?
<seb128> rsalveti, connecting an headset to my krillin, music playing/dialpad sounds/ringtone still go through speaker
<rsalveti> 		output-wired_headset: Output to wired headset (priority: 400, not available)
<rsalveti> 		output-wired_headphone: Output to wired headphone (priority: 400, not available)
<rsalveti> yeah, showing as not available
<rsalveti> which could mean the hardware not identifying it
<seb128> settings show it as connected
<rsalveti> there's sysfs for that, 1 sec
<rsalveti> settings?
<seb128> u-s-s
<seb128> the bluetooth panel, which I used to connect to the headset
<rsalveti> seb128: oh, bt heatset?
<rsalveti> *headset
<seb128> yes
<rsalveti> that makes a difference :-)
<seb128> sorry for not specifying in my summary ;-)
<rsalveti> seb128: is it a2dp + hsp?
<rsalveti> or just hsp?
<seb128> how do I tell?
<seb128> it's a nokia bh-104
<rsalveti> seb128: after you connected, pactl list cards
<rsalveti> if hsp only, then that output you got is fine
<seb128> hsp
<rsalveti> right, then music playing still going to speaker is the expected behavior
<rsalveti> hsp is just for voicecall
<seb128> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8303059/
<cyphermox_> hmm, there is that
<seb128> ok
<rsalveti> yeah, then you can only use it for voicecall
<seb128> and that doesn't include dialpad sounds I guess?
<rsalveti> nops
<seb128> k
<seb128> no bug then
<seb128> rsalveti, thanks :-)
<rsalveti> np :-)
<TheMuso> willcooke: Actually, I don't mind loading up a link from a pastebin or some such for long updates, since it takes me longer to wade through the log due to timestamps.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-10
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<thumper> hey didrocks
<thumper> o/ pitti
<thumper> how goes things in the world of client?
<didrocks> hey thumper, long time no talk ;)
<thumper> I know, right?
<didrocks> things are going well, how is it in the cloudy one? :)
<thumper> no 'everyone together' things any more
<thumper> busy busy
<didrocks> yeah, I kind of miss that :(
<thumper> the standard "everything takes longer than you think" problem
<thumper> also, test fixing takes longer
<thumper> dumb intermittent test failures
<thumper> that sort of thing
<didrocks> same everywhere it seems :)
<thumper> I've spent all day chasing two intermittent bugs
<thumper> I *think* I have fixed them
<thumper> we'll see
<didrocks> argh, and no easy reproducer?
<thumper> nope
<didrocks> I guess having a cloud setup to reproduce is even harder actually
<thumper> this was just our unit tests :-|
<didrocks> oh waow ::
<didrocks> :/
<didrocks> and did you get some love for Go, in the end?
<pitti> hey thumper
<didrocks> I tried for 2-3 days, didn't get that much of it I wanted
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<thumper> yeah, I'm enjoying Go more now than I did in the past
<thumper> I still prefer python for hacking scripts up
<thumper> but I'd definitely use Go instead of C or C++ for most other tasks now
<didrocks> oh, you have been converted! :)
<thumper> I'm sure there are places where C++ is still better
<thumper> but they are getting fewer
<duflu> thumper: Am I the only one whose view of the language is tarnished by the obese rodent character? :)
<didrocks> interesting
<thumper> duflu: haha, maybe
 * thumper chuckles
 * duflu wants slick and fast languages (and mascots)
<thumper> funnily enough, there are two big killer things for Go
<thumper> compile speed
<thumper> and gofmt
<thumper> no more arguments about brace position, or where to put whitespace
<thumper> I've learned to live with the other deficiencies
<didrocks> my only thing I have some "old habits" and hard to get is this not real notion of class
<RAOF> Rust looks pretty interesting, but much less actually-usable than Go.
<didrocks> and it tried to half-hide the notion of reference… but not that much
<thumper> yeah, pointers are still a thing
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke! up early today
<willcooke> yeah :(
<willcooke> children
<willcooke> :(
<willcooke> or rather, child
<didrocks> ahah, a good reason to wake up I guess :)
<larsu> good morning!
<didrocks> hey larsu :)
<larsu> hi didrocks
<larsu> morning willcooke!
<larsu> how are you guys going?
 * willcooke is sleepy and grumpy
<willcooke> ;)
<didrocks> time for a 1o1! :)
<larsu> haha
<willcooke> I feel sorry for FJKong, he's up first today
 * FJKong agree willcooke
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> you agree to be sorry for yourself? :)
<JackYu> Laney, hi, could you please take a look the merge request at https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-cdimage/kylin/+merge/232829
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> Laney, hey, he's on holidays, should be back tomorrow
<didrocks> JackYu: ^
<pitti> bonjour seb128, comment vas-tu ? tu est retour à ton ancien temps de se lever :)
<pitti> didrocks: ^ il doit te visiter à nouveau !
<seb128> pitti, salut, je suis fatigué donc je dors un peu plus, je vais essayer de me réveiller plus tôt de nouveau quand ça ira mieux
<JackYu> didrocks, seb128, :(
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: ahah, j'ai fait la même blague avec le "seb128 est de retour en France, ça se voit" ;)
<pitti> seb128: :( (I was just kidding)
<willcooke> JackYu, he's likely to be on email later on - I will email him
<JackYu> Bonjour tout le monde
<seb128> pitti, no worry, I'm not sick, just a bit tired ;-)
<JackYu> willcooke, thanks:)
<seb128> willcooke, he has an IRC proxy, he's going to see the ping, no need of emails
<seb128> imho
<seb128> but he's flying atm/or just back
<didrocks> morning JackYu
<seb128> let him time to settle down
<willcooke> seb128, ahh yes, I see that.  Ok, so JackYu Laney will get on to that asap
<JackYu> great, thanks all.
<seb128> larsu, do you think we need to hide the cog menus in GNOME apps if we add a menubar? or should we keep those widgets and just add the menubar for users who like to use those menus?
<seb128> larsu, in evince you made it hide the button in the toolbar when the menus are displayed, but I wonder if we should just not bother/keep the ui and add the menu as well
<larsu> seb128: hm, good question
<larsu> my first instinct is to hide them
<seb128> why?
<larsu> which is why I did that in evince
<larsu> not sure
<larsu> I think becasue I dislike having duplicate ui
<seb128> I would default to "let the widget like, those who know it/want to use it can"
<seb128> especially that the menus are sort of hidden
<larsu> and what's the point of having the menubar if you can just use the gear?
<seb128> the point is why we add those menus back
<larsu> but like I said. Good Question
<seb128> consistency between apsp
<didrocks> does the gear cover exactly the same items than the menubar?
<larsu> seb128: I don't have a thought out opinion yet
<seb128> it's where they traditionally
<seb128> it's where they traditionally are
<larsu> true, true
<larsu> didrocks: not always
<seb128> didrocks, as you want
<larsu> ubt usally
<larsu> *usually
<seb128> didrocks, we create the menubar for unity, so we can put whatever we want in there
<larsu> often they leave away stuff that people know by now and never use the menus for
<seb128> I think we did cover everything that is in the cog
<larsu> such as cut/copy/paste
<didrocks> I guess what seb128 says makes sense, hiding the cog then, but then, there is the question of chromium and other things with the sandwich menu…
<seb128> didrocks, I was in favor of not hiding it :p
<seb128> chromium has both
<larsu> seb128: do we patch it to have a traditional menubar or does that come from upstream?
<seb128> no idea
<seb128> question for qengho
<seb128> or didrocks
<didrocks> it's starting to a be a common pattern (even on the web), so maybe yeah, keeping it would make sense. Sad for the duplication with menus, but they are hidden anyways, so we can take them as "shortcuts through the HUD"
<larsu> *cough*
<didrocks> larsu: it's from upstream
<larsu> oh, wow
<didrocks> so yeah, they do have menus + cog
<larsu> I wonder how new style ubuntu desktop apps will handle this
<larsu> will they have traditional menus?
<didrocks> they will have HUD content, not sure for menus
<seb128> let's see the day we do a developer desktop
<larsu> will unity8 look similar (with the menus in the panel) to what we have today?
<seb128> currently the new desktop is one of tablet users
<seb128> those apps are not complex enough to have menus
<didrocks> but I guess export menus is mainly for HUD nowdays
<seb128> neither cog nor menubars
<larsu> right, currently
<larsu> didrocks: ya
<larsu> seb128: I'm asking because if we'd know how unity8 will do it we might accomodate for that
<larsu> like, leave the cog for transition if we're going cog as well
<seb128> larsu, my gut feeling is that we don't know, nobody looked at that yet
<seb128> we focus on the desktop-for-tablet-users atm
<didrocks> most of the platform, android included has a cog anyway
<seb128> if anything
<didrocks> so it can be an expected user pattern
<seb128> but afaik design didn't even focus on unity8-desktop yet
 * mpt drinks a bottle of vodka
<seb128> mpt, hey
<seb128> mpt, :-(
<mpt> Con-versh-ince!!!!
<seb128> didrocks, I hope we are not doomed at copying android
<didrocks> it's more Con-versh-hips ;)
 * seb128 hates cog menus on desktop
<larsu> so does mpt...
<seb128> they might make sense on small screens
<didrocks> seb128: the web has it, so we'll have it anyways
<seb128> but a menubar is much easier to access, would it only because it's always in the corner
<didrocks> even if it's only in a browser
<seb128> didrocks, that doesn't mean it's not a sucky user experience and than we can't do better
<didrocks> well, people will still browse the web :)
<seb128> yeah, and still hate it
<seb128> we can do better ;-)
<mpt> didrocks, the Web has cog menus *because* by its nature it can’t have decent pulldown menus
<larsu> like I said, I can see leaving them there if we'll use cog menus in the future
<larsu> otherwise I don't see the point of duplicating stuff
<mpt> though Google Docs puts a lot of effort into trying
<larsu> mpt: those menus are atrocious
<seb128> mpt, ok, the question is, if a GNOME app has a cog menu, and we distro patch a classic menubar as well, should we hide the cog under Unity or just have both available
<larsu> but then, so are the rest of those apps
<mpt> I remember trying to implement hierarchical subsubsubsubmenus for Launchpad
 * mpt gets another bottle of vodka
<larsu> I feel sorry for you :)
<mpt> seb128, I would say, hide the cog
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: just a note on the cog menu on android, it's not all or none. You have three properties: "always in the actionbar (the bar containing the title)", "if enough room, otherwise cog" (depending on screen size), "always in cog"
<seb128> didrocks, they work fine on android because you use you finger and it's easy to click on them
<seb128> didrocks, I hate using cogs on the web in a desktop webbrowser
<seb128> didrocks, it's not in an easy target like a corner
<larsu> mpt: I agree with you that we should hide them on our current desktop. But in general, I think cog menus are preferable to the global menu bar
<seb128> didrocks, it's also less handy to navigate than a menubar
<larsu> mpt: especially on unity, where we don't even show it
<didrocks> seb128: I don't agree on the navigating part (I hate menu for that, properties are in File, Edit or Project?), but yeah, agreed about the easy target one
<larsu> the problem with cogs is that you have one menu that contains all the things
<larsu> and you have no idea whether the thing you're looking for is in there
<seb128> didrocks, a flat menu with 30 items and 5 submenus is not easy to "find the right submenu" than it is in a menubar
<didrocks> seb128: if you have a flat menu with 30 items, there is an issue with your apps IMHO :)
<seb128> didrocks, or that you are libreoffice
<seb128> or google doc
<seb128> it needs those items
<seb128> those do a lot of actions
<didrocks> you don't need to put everything you have in a menu in the cog
<seb128> well, then you have a tradtionnal menubar :-)
<didrocks> or subscreens
<didrocks> like preferences one
<seb128> or 3 toolbars stacked with stack of icons
<larsu> office 95!
<seb128> well, office has lot of normal actions
<seb128> those shouldn't be in subscreens
<didrocks> I don't think you use 3 toolbars stacked with stack of icons on a daily basis, even on an office app
<seb128> look at the edit menu of writer
<seb128> how do you decide what actions are used or not?
<larsu> seb128: http://weblog.sinteur.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/WordToolbars.jpg
<seb128> larsu, ;-)
<larsu> if only we had some way to search through them!
<larsu> maybe if I press my Alt key..
<didrocks> :)
<larsu> anyway, back to the original question.
<seb128> didrocks, well, even google doc has traditionnal menus, and if you look at insert/format/tools in a document, they have a least a good 30 items
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, but most of same mirror what you get in the toolbar or right click
<seb128> toolbar has like 15 items
<larsu> I've seen lots of people use that menu, though
<seb128> I do
<larsu> (anecdotal blah blah)
<larsu> I don't, but I don't use gdocs
<seb128> anyway let's agree to disagree
<seb128> I find menubar useful and I'm glad even google decide to keep them when it's useful ;-)
<didrocks> (btw, little tip: Alt + / enables to search the menu)
<seb128> didrocks, where/how?
<seb128> doesn't work in firefox+gdoc
<didrocks> seb128: google doc?
<didrocks> works in chrome
<seb128> k
<larsu> welcome to the web!
<seb128> I guess another custom hack that works only in chrome :/
<didrocks> possibly, yeah
<didrocks> I could test if firefox wasn't freezing at startup here :/
 * didrocks kills and restarts
<didrocks> (indeed, doesn't work on firefox)
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> larsu, k, sorry, back to the topic ... do you think we should resolve other questions, or just hide the cog as mpt recommended?
<larsu> seb128: no just that question and I think we should go with mpt's advise
<seb128> +1
<larsu> *advice
<larsu> I hope he didn't drink himself into a coma yet
<mpt> (×__×)
<seb128> larsu, so, you special cases california in the theme, are they doing something really special, or is that an open door to have to add other similar hacks for other applications?
<larsu> seb128: their panes are eventtboxes
<seb128> do you know/if that's common?
<larsu> we used to have a rule that just set the bg of GtkEventBox (for deja-dup)
<larsu> but setting that breaks selections in list boxes
<larsu> which are used all over the place
<larsu> not very common
<larsu> I don't know why deja dup uses them
<seb128> k
<seb128> I guess we can land that and see what issues it creates
<larsu> yes, that would be cool
<seb128> I've the feeling we are going to find other eventbox users :/
<larsu> probably
<larsu> I've investigated how we could fix o-s
<larsu> but I really don't want to
<larsu> and it's quite a bit of work
<larsu> but doable
<seb128> k
<seb128> maybe you could dump that knowledge in a launchpad bug?
<seb128> it would avoid loosing it/having to repeat, and we would have that recorded somewhere
<larsu> there's not that much knowledge besides "don't use native windows"
<larsu> but making a bug might be a good idea anyway
<larsu> so that we can track progress if there will be some
<larsu> :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> have a place to state "that's what we should, patches are welcome" as well ;-)
<seb128> who knows
<larsu> Company might jump in and write it for us!
<seb128> lol
<larsu> seb128: bug #1367764
<ubot5> bug 1367764 in overlay-scrollbar "Themes using overlay scrollbars have to set explicitly set backgrounds on all scrollable widgets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1367764
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> larsu, ok, so the approach of "make GtkHeaderBar not the decoration and stack it as a toolbar seems to work nicely enough
<seb128> Laney, ^
<seb128> just did that for evince as an experimentation, and it's looking alright
<seb128> we might be able to have small patches that allows us to unblock apps updates
<larsu> I agree that this looks good for some apps
<larsu> but you'll need to remove the title
<larsu> that would be really nice
<seb128> larsu, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/evince.png
<seb128> that's 3.13.91 on utopic
<larsu> perfect!
<seb128> :-)
<larsu> thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> larsu, Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1367769
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1367769 in evince (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to new 3.13 serie" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<seb128> attente_, oh, that might be useful for you, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/unity-system-compositor/0.0.5+14.10.20140910-0ubuntu1 :-)
<larsu> seb128: cool. I'll have a look
<didrocks> willcooke: popey: https://plus.google.com/+DidierRoche/posts/7LpwuwqDJMa
<didrocks> popey: try to take my server down! static page + cloudflares
<popey>  ✔ Challenge accepted
<didrocks> :)
 * davmor2 hits the server power lead with an axe,  Done!
<didrocks> davmor2: no no, only legit ways!
<attente_> seb128: thanks, i saw that, but didn't manage to test it :)
<larsu> seb128: the changelog diff looks suspivious
<larsu> *suspicious
<seb128> larsu, we usually drop all ubuntu changelog entry (at least in desktop land) when we resync on debian
<seb128> that's a bit controversal, but it's annoying to merge those, and those entries are recorded in launchpad/would be dropped if we had a direct sync anyway
<larsu> okay, that makes sense
<larsu> I'm glad we can get rid of that monster patch
 * larsu builds
<seb128> yeah, me too
<seb128> larsu, btw I opened https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=736419 let's see how that goes
<ubot5> Gnome bug 736419 in backends "Support traditional menu bar for environments that prefer those" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> larsu, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=736420 as well
<ubot5> Gnome bug 736420 in backends "Don't user GtkHeaderBar as decoration out of gnome-shell" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> but I didn't add the patch, because I do the getenv XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP != GNOME trick
<seb128> which I guess upstream is going to not like
<davmor2> didrocks: spoilsport http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/hates-what.png did you mean to put hates?
<larsu> seb128: yeah I saw. We still don't have a good way of doing this
<larsu> I think desrt said to reuse the dialogusesheader xsetting
<popey> didrocks: you should get a bit of traffic now.
<didrocks> davmor2: hum? not sure to follow you :)
<didrocks>  16:41:03 up 8 days, 52 min,  1 user,  load average: 0,14, 0,40, 0,69
<didrocks> popey: try harder ^
<didrocks> :)
<popey> hehe
<seb128> larsu, I guess that's the closest we have
<didrocks> popey: but yeah, tail -f on /var/log/apache/… is crazy
 * popey adds reddit to the list
<larsu> seb128: ya...
<didrocks> popey: not sure if LAS mentionned it btw…
<larsu> seb128: we could make a new one, but I'm not sure that's worth it
<didrocks> popey: I'm still 3 episods late
<didrocks> davmor2: oh, seen it! silly you :)
<davmor2> didrocks: haha
<seb128> larsu, right
<seb128> ok, I'm out for some exercice, bbl
<larsu> seb128: I'll probably be out when you come back, but I'll be back later. Enjoy!
<seb128> larsu, thanks, you too
<seb128> larsu, no hurry for evince, it needs a FFe/likely Laney to be back to discuss it
<seb128> so tomorrow for example
<seb128> bbl
<larsu> seb128: I'm building and testing it
<larsu> seb128: and read the patches. I'll comment on those parts before I leave
<seb128> larsu, thanks, feel free to comment on the merge request
<seb128> great
<willcooke> popey, could you pimp it via the official Ubuntu accounts too please (if you haven't already)
<popey> already done
<willcooke> nice one
<popey> twitter, fb, G+, reddit...
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> nice
<didrocks> thanks popey ;)
<popey> np
<didrocks> you should create an app for that :p
<willcooke> going to try and install a cheapo laptop battery I got off ebay.  If I'm not back in 5 mins assume my laptop has exploded.  didrocks - you can have my stuff
<didrocks> even the horse head I hope! \o/
<willcooke> no electrical fires \o/
<didrocks> no horse head for me then :p
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> do you know if the battery has the promoted charge?
<willcooke> how do you mean?
<didrocks> like, some manufacturers don't really deliver the mAh that is written on the label
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> well, the original Lenovo battery claimed (according to power statistics) a designed energy of something like 60 Wh
<willcooke> but now it says it can only hold 48
<willcooke> the new battery says the designed energy is only 48
<willcooke> :(
<willcooke> so I think I've replaced like for like
<willcooke> but it was only 15 quid or something
<willcooke> plus it's got to do its first full charge-discharge cycle
<didrocks> well, see how it will behave anyway, for this price… :)
<didrocks> yeah
<willcooke> so I'm hopeful it will improve a bit
<willcooke> On my 6 cell battery I'm only getting about 2 hours of casual use
<willcooke> I'm sure it used to be more like 4
<willcooke> (X220 with an i5 )
<didrocks> yeah, it's not exactly proportinal
<didrocks> proportional*
<didrocks> mine is still 73Wh (9 cell), was 86.6Wh when bought
<didrocks> 2 years and half ago
<didrocks> so, quite happy with default lenovo battery (touching woods…)
<willcooke> :)
<davmor2> didrocks: wow you have a wooden lenovo
<willcooke> At the very least, I've got a back up battery which can see me through a couple of hours
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> davmor2: heh, yeah, I had high expectations after my dell I needed to put in the hoven…
<didrocks> (cooking the GPU)
<davmor2> didrocks: ouch
 * willcooke -> EOD
<willcooke> ta ta
 * Sweetshark just counted that LibreOffice will play some 55 events around the world this year ...
<Sweetshark> (and that number is likely rather moving up)
<robert_ancell> desrt, are you familiar with sd-bus?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-11
<TheMuso> c
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> morning
<Sweetshark> GoOOood morning, Ubuntu!
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark
<larsu> good morning!
<didrocks> morning larsu
<willcooke> MORNING
<willcooke> oops.  Caps lock FTW
<larsu> GOOD MORNING WILL
<willcooke> :D
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke.
<willcooke> hi TheMuso
<didrocks> hey willcooke, TheMuso
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<Sweetshark> willcooke: caps lock is cruise control for cool ...
<Sweetshark> ... but you still have to steer ;)
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> TheMuso, just packing my kid off to school, be with you in a couple of mins
<TheMuso> willcooke: No worries.
<willcooke> TheMuso, ok, joining the hangout now
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> larsu, hey, about evince, I guess we could hide the toolbar in the recently open view
<seb128> larsu, the uitk icon change finally landed :-)
<larsu> seb128: nice! I'll prepare the settings and unity8 branches after fixing evince theming
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> larsu, thanks for the evince review btw :-)
<larsu> yw
<didrocks> popey: do you know how to ask for the canonical and ubuntu flairs on reddit? it seems that we can't comment anymore on http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/l5b3x/members_and_canonical_employees_claim_your_flair/
<popey> didrocks: maybe ask rww (on irc) and he can do it as a mod?
<didrocks> thanks popey :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: any news on the Unity launcher bug? I'm getting it quite regularly with the number of installation I'm doing
<seb128> was Laney supposed to be back today?
<willcooke> seb128, because of the delays he's taking another day
<willcooke> see UE Holiday Calendar - which is now always up to date for our team ;)
<seb128> willcooke, ok, thanks
 * larsu applauds willcooke
<seb128> willcooke, speaking of which, is that ok if I take tomorrow off?
<willcooke> \o/
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<willcooke> seb128, sure thing
<seb128> willcooke, what does "pto" stands for?
<willcooke> seb128, "Paid Time Off" - it's the new jam
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> the HR system calls it that
<willcooke> I think it's am Americanism
<willcooke> *an
<willcooke> personally, I like "holiday" but that has some kind of special meaning apparently
<larsu> do we have UTO as well?
<larsu> sounds like it...
<willcooke> larsu, yup
<larsu> nice, thanks!
<seb128> larsu, hum, your settings StatusIcon -> Icon creates issues
<larsu> "issues"?
<seb128> larsu, sorry, was taking screenshot
<seb128> larsu, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/icons.png
<seb128> larsu, without the change they are placed as they should
<larsu> seb128: clearly this should not happen :D
<seb128> larsu, that's what I though :p
<larsu> seb128: I'll have a look after lunch
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> larsu, works fine if I specify width: height
<larsu> seb128: I'm pretty sure you need to do this now
<larsu> unless it's a rectangular icon
<larsu> well, you always needed to do it with Icon, just not with StatusIcon
<larsu> I missed that I guess
<seb128> larsu, ok, please add that to your mp then :-)
<larsu> I will, thanks
<seb128> danke
<willcooke> woot.  Mouse support now greatly improve in the U8 desktop preview
<seb128> willcooke, what changed?
<willcooke> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1289072
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1289072 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "Nested servers need cursor support" [High,In progress]
<seb128> I need to upgrade that box, too many things to try between desktop, lts, rtm, next :-)
<seb128> oh, nice
<willcooke> From my testing I can open the launcher and side stage etc with the mouse, which I don't /think/ I could do before
<seb128> great
<seb128> I'm going to test after lunch
<seb128> outdated version, then upgrade and look at the difference ;-)
<willcooke> cool, seb128 if you can confirm it's better now I'll knock out another screen cast
<seb128> ok
<Cimi> seb128, larsu chromium has overlay scrollbars in chrome://flags
<Cimi> they are exactly as I like them, inside the window
<seb128> Cimi, indeed, but my point stands, that's not consistent between toolkits
<seb128> their implementation is different from ours
<larsu> Cimi: ya, those are really nice (except the animation is too slow)
<larsu> Cimi: facebook has similar ones
<Cimi> seb128, I know it is
<Cimi> I like that implementation
<seb128> larsu, would it be easier for us to do that, rather than we have atm?
<Cimi> when I was asked to work on overlay scrollbars 4 years ago, I proposed them to be exactly how they are now
<larsu> seb128: not sure, but I bet mpt would prefer it
<Cimi> seb128, larsu MUCH simpler
 * seb128 hides the vodka
<Cimi> first of all, they are inside the window
<didrocks> yeah, and so no crazy X window ouside :)
<Cimi> so you can override the rendering
<larsu> Cimi: because there's no additional window needed?
<larsu> ya, makes sense
<Cimi> and add something on top
<Cimi> you just get the mouse event from GDK
<seb128> well it's basically changing the scrollbar widget look dynamically
<seb128> making it thin or a bit bigger
<Cimi> using the same filtering as it is now, but you draw within the same window
<Cimi> seb128, something like that
<Cimi> but is lot easier and simpler
<Cimi> only thing I can think is that a child window is still required, because it has to go on top of embedded windows like flash player or video stuff
<Cimi> I don't know if gtk arrived to be 100% with a single window
<Cimi> we just need to convince design
<larsu> "just"
<seb128> willcooke, JohnLea, ^ could design we convinced to do overlay-scrollbars the way facebook/chrome/etc are doing it?
<seb128> e.g a small ui that turn into a scrollbar on mouse proximity, in the window (rather than a thumb outside)
 * didrocks likes the 3rd arguments of Assert* in tests
<didrocks> nose.proxy.AssertionError: 2 != 1 : {'eclipse-adt': <udtc.frameworks.android.EclipseAdt object at 0x7f4c96d9c710>, 'android-studio': <udtc.frameworks.android.AndroidStudio object at 0x7f4c96d9cf28>}
 * didrocks hugs pitti for the advice!
<pitti> didrocks: quoi ?
<pitti> didrocks: oh, for showing the contents if the lenght isn't expected? :-)
<didrocks> pitti: because I'm getting more than 2 != 1 but the content as well :)
<didrocks> yep
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, a test that goes "I fail, go figure, *smirk*" is always annoying :)
<didrocks> indeed, great tip on that extra arg :)
<Cimi> seb128, john is on holiday till october
<seb128> Cimi, k
<Trevinho> didrocks: not yet, sorry...
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you have any ETA?
<didrocks> we discussed it in may at first IIRC, that would be nice to get that fixed ;)
<Trevinho> didrocks: Mh not yet, but soon I hope... Do you get that in trusty too, right?
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, trusty (less often), but utopic as well
<didrocks> Trevinho: it kind of give a bad perception of our developer tools I guess as the last step silently seems to fail for the user…
<didrocks> (until they logout/login)
<willcooke> seb128, @ scroll bars - I'll sync up with JohnLea next week and see what he says
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<willcooke> seb128, didrocks do you guys play Cards Against Humanity (as well as gambling and card games ;) 0
<seb128> willcooke, I played in Oakland, fun game
<seb128> why?
<willcooke> seb128, just thinking of things to do at the sprint
<willcooke> apart from, ya know, work
<seb128> right
<seb128> team dinner? ;-)
<willcooke> as well as team dinner
<willcooke> If I buy you all beer you have to play cards with me.  that's the deal
<willcooke> ;)
<willcooke> seb128, did you upgrade your u8 machine yet?  No hurry, just curious
<seb128> willcooke, no, get carried away on debugging qml issues, upgrade running now, thanks for the reminder ;-)
<seb128> willcooke, I can see a working mouse cursor before upgrading
<didrocks> willcooke: buying beer is to make our non native english even more sucky? :)
<didrocks> seems like a strategy ;)
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> seb128, working = you can open the launcher etc?
<seb128> willcooke, yes, I can see the cursor, click on icons, dnd the launcher on the left, dnd out the right pane, display indicators, etc
<willcooke> seb128, hrm.  I must have remembered wrongly
<willcooke> seb128, kk. thx
<seb128> yw
<seb128> Laney, should I upload evince or do you want the theme/upstreaming issues to be sorted out before?
<seb128> kenvandine, I think one of your changes created issues in the update panel, it starts downloading updates on opening now, even if set on "never"
<kenvandine> ugh... it shouldn't!
<kenvandine> that's why i added that check for download mode
<seb128> kenvandine, it does it consistently for me, I rebooted the device, still doing it
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> ok, i'll look at it
<kenvandine> please file a bug
<seb128> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1368294
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1368294 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Starts downloading update on panel open when it shouldn't" [High,New]
<seb128> kenvandine, let me know if you can confirm or not
<kenvandine> seb128, will do, thanks!
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: do you mind running "python3 -c 'import platform; print(platform.machine())'
<didrocks> on your glorious 32 bits machine, please? :)
<seb128> i686
<didrocks> perfect, thanks! :)
<seb128> yw!
 * didrocks wanted to avoid running dpkg-architecture during the tests
<willcooke> seb128s 32 bit machine:  http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-PFA8vX912YM/UETRgtXQBUI/AAAAAAAAAh8/zN7taxwmsvA/s1600/wooden+computer.jpg
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> EOD - tata
<robert_ancell> Laney, is the gnome-session change in bzr delayed for any reason - can I make a release?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-12
<pitti> Good morning
<FJKong> when I am trying to build nautilus from source: I got this: gcc: error: @UNITY_CFLAGS@: No such file or directory
<FJKong> guys, any suggestion?
<didrocks> morning
 * popey sees https://sites.google.com/a/android.com/tools/recent/androidstudio0810released and looks at didrocks 
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, totally off-topic, I saw you were replying to a thread about tearing in xbmc/sdl in 14.04, that should be fixed in 14.10 already shouldn't it? do you know what I'd need to set up to get vblank on intel?
<didrocks> popey: canary channel man! only for my laptop (already updated :p) ;)
<popey> ☻
<Mirv> Saviq: it's fixed in both 14.04 via SRU and 14.10
<Mirv> Saviq: the original problem at least
<Mirv> Saviq: and I can confirm it on my 14.04 xbmc + haswell setup
<Saviq> Mirv, 14.10, haswell + xbmc here, tearing :/
 * Mirv haz tear free, 24p output
<Saviq> Mirv, but it might be some configuration issue
<Mirv> Saviq: :( might be config sure, too
<Mirv> of course, the problem field of tear free video is sufficiently complex to have numerous problem points
<Mirv> it's been borken quite a few times
<Saviq> hmm glxgears is vblanked at least
 * Saviq drops .xbmc
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> Saviq: so you go middle of nowhere but get your xbmc with you? ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, I've to do *something* there don't I ;D
<Mirv> hehe
<willcooke> morning folks
<Mirv> Saviq: my possibly relevant settings (settings level expert) system | vertical blank sync: always enabled, video | sync playback to display: off (used to be on, was useful to set off in 14.04 to get 24p output), render method: advanced shaders (glsl), decoding method: hw - enabled vaapi + mpeg-4 vaapi
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks a bunch
<willcooke> what hardware Mirv,saviq?  Or specially, what video hardware
<Mirv> willcooke: both have intel haswell. I've 14.04 and all great, Saviq has tearing on 14.10
<Saviq> willcooke, haswell, hd4000 or so
<willcooke> cool
<willcooke> I was playing with vlc and VA api the other day
<willcooke> worked nicely, once I'd jumped through some hoops
<willcooke> and to that end, I'm planning a session at our sprint to discuss getting HW accel. enabled by default for GStreamer etc
<Mirv> my biggest problem on 14.04 was that screen refresh rate didn't change to match the video, but turning that sync playback to display off helped (and I tested that lips seem to still move naturally compared to the speech heard)
<duflu> Saviq: Anything that's fullscreen in Ubuntu should get "unredirected" (the same thing that we call "bypass"). In Xorg this also means the app has to do wait-for-vsync. In Mir, we have no such archaic requirement :)
<Mirv> willcooke: cool! it's about time to get that enabled everywhere by default.
 * willcooke invites Mirv to the session ;)
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<willcooke> didrocks, good ideas coming in over G+ last night
<Mirv> duflu: I think compiz is probably ok, the regressions happen on x.org server+drivers, libraries when things change. like that SDL saviq originally asked me about.
<Mirv> willcooke: ok :)
<duflu> Mirv: Well it /should/ tear in fullscreen by design :)
<duflu> Unless you disable unredirect in CCSM
<didrocks> willcooke: seeing that! loving it. I want that we discuss that more in detail with stuart live, I guess some parts should be on the base platform and not in udtc itself
<willcooke> didrocks, excelelnt
<duflu> ... or add a blacklist entry.
 * duflu now remembers what he did just before leaving the Compiz project
<didrocks> willcooke: oh, btw, not sure if you noted, but we start having volonteers and as well a lot of suggestions on the bug tracker: https://github.com/didrocks/ubuntu-developer-tools-center/issues
<didrocks> volounteers*
<willcooke> didrocks, awesomesauce :)
<Mirv> duflu: right, but then the libraries like SDL come into play and handle the syncing
<duflu> Mirv: Yeah I call it "archaic" but sometimes useful if used right. I saw a video recently where John Carmack mentioned doing the same thing on the Samsung Oculus project.
<duflu> I've been thinking about giving Mir the same archaic "option"
<duflu> Although Carmack's hack may only be equivalent to Mir's bypass feature. I don't know Android enough to be sure.
<Saviq> Mirv, ha, seems to be something in my session, all's nice and smooth in a guest session
<Saviq> Mirv, I can see the UI being quite slow here, not so in the guest session
 * Saviq needs a new $HOME
<Saviq> hah, so unity being slow maybe is the same problem
<duflu> Saviq: Sanity check: Is the dash still transparent/blurred when slow?
<Saviq> duflu, it is, but late
<Saviq> actually no, not any more, seems fine
<duflu> Saviq: I think it would be opaque still if in software mode. But software mode would also explain tearing
<duflu> Aha! Software mode
<duflu> You have no GPU support
<Saviq> duflu, hmm... glxinfo says haswell :/
<duflu> Saviq: Yes, but they're different processes. Compiz/Unity7 can choose to use software rendering while clients still probe the DRI implementation
<duflu> And in fact clients can still be accelerated while Compiz/Unity is software rendering
<duflu> Just not accelerated in composition
<Saviq> duflu, right, any way to check why would unity do software? and how to check?
<duflu> Saviq: ~/.xsession-errors
<duflu> Various users have reported spurious fallbacks to software mode. Not all explained
<Saviq> duflu, hmm I might've just fixed it with dconf reset
<Saviq> no
<Saviq> duflu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8325328/
<Saviq> nothing interesting in .xsession-errors
<Saviq> and it seems to have been faster before I launched xbmc
<Saviq> like now I'm framedropping when switching workspaces
<duflu> Saviq: compiz (core) - Info: Unity is fully supported by your hardware.
<Saviq> mind you, I'm on 1920x1080+1920x1200
<duflu> Saviq: Yes there are a few long outstanding performance bugs with Unity7 on multimonitor, and generally with the unity-shell plugin
<duflu> Just make Unity8+Mir work :)(
<Saviq> duflu, indeed
<Saviq> duflu, but even if I disable the external monitor, things don't get better :/
<duflu> Saviq: I used to have to spend many hours every day to keep up with Compiz/Unity bugs. Now I'm a few years out of date, I know nothing
<Saviq> duflu, actually now it did help, might be I need to restart unity to be able to get it in a working state on a single screen
<Saviq> no tearing
<Saviq> thanks guys
<Laney> gooooooooood morning
<darkxst> Hey Laney
<Laney> yo darkxst
<Laney> wie gehts?
<darkxst> I'm good
<willcooke> hey Laney
<didrocks> welcome back Laney!
<didrocks> hey darkxst
<Laney> hey willcooke et didrocks
<darkxst> hey didrocks
 * didrocks likes the "et" :-)
<Laney> I trust the world broke without my input
<didrocks> Laney: how were your holidays? :)
<didrocks> Laney: sure, did you plan to take the week-end off? :p
<willcooke> Laney, it was a close call with the GStreamer stuff :)
<didrocks> oh right, the gstreamer one…
<Laney> the one that was something else?
<Laney> holidays were nice!
<duflu> Saviq: Oh, also Xorg is incapable (by design?) of syncing to vblank on multiple monitors...
<Laney> good sun, good beer, food, seaside
<duflu> Not sure if that was ever fixed or fixable
<Saviq> duflu, yeah, that I knew, I just wasn't able to get no tearing across a single screen
<duflu> Saviq: See? Mir is so much better already
<didrocks> Laney: enjoyed Portland?
<Saviq> duflu, it is!
<Saviq> so yeah, seems unity just can't deal with multimonitor on this GPU, either screen is fine, but both leads to degrading performance
<Laney> didrocks: it's a fun place
<Laney> they have some big cool forested parks
<didrocks> oh nice, I didn't stay long enough to see those parks
<Mirv> Saviq: note that I have only single screen attached to that haswell mini-itx pc
<Mirv> makes things slightly less complicated
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah indeed
<Saviq> Mirv, managed to get no tearing after all, thanks
<Mirv> Saviq: \o/
<Mirv> oh, I see
<Mirv> restart unity after disconnecting external monitor
<marga> Trevinho, after poking my users a little bit, feedback has been very positive, only one has said that they have seen the problem again after installing the packages, but I suspect they hadn't restarted the session.
<marga> Trevinho, unfortunately, some of the users report that compiz crashes for them after unlocking. I have a bunch of crash files that I'll look into later today, but could it be that this change makes it more likely that compiz will crash?
<Sweetshark> moin
<willcooke> hey Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=81861 *sigh* already collecting some fun to look into for Ubuntu 15.04 ...
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 81861 in Libreoffice "The "File -> Open" dialog box is broken in LO 4.4 Ubuntu's Unity" [Major,New]
<Sweetshark> willcooke: heya
<Sweetshark> (OTOH a really good sign that we get bug reports for something to be released in January 2015 in July 2014 -- really shows that we have decent manual test coverage now).
<willcooke> +1
<willcooke> :)
<Sweetshark> complain early, complain often ;)
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, lulz - Chuckle Brothers :)
<chrisccoulson> hah :)
<willcooke> You know how Apple have these ridiculously photogenic people in their screen shots of the Contacts in an iPhone.  Well I move that Barry & Paul Chuckle should feature on the Ubuntu ones
<Laney> I think we should have the desktop team doing their best smouldering
<willcooke> Laney, do you have merge rights to the right places? ;)
<Laney> My fingers have been known to slip from time to time
 * willcooke . . o o O O ( Evil thoughts )
<Laney> I've sometimes thought about slipping an easter egg in :-)
<Laney> there are people who read the upload diffs though, spoilsports
<willcooke> I remember when the desktop wallpaper got changed
<willcooke> that was good lulz
<Trevinho> marga: there shouldn't be many changes causing crashes, but we might have lose something (or I might, when cherry picking the changes from trunk, as most of them are already in utopic, and we didn't experience many troubles there). Anyway if you've crash files I can look at, it would be nice (although probably they're with no debug symbols).
<marga> Trevinho, some are very big crash files.
<marga> I'll look into them and tell you if I find anything interesting
<Trevinho> marga: I seel, let me know
<Sweetshark> Oh seb128, where art thou?
<willcooke_> Sweetshark, seb's on holiday, back on Monday
<Sweetshark> willcooke_: np, just wondered on how to do the next libreoffice bump. it will work out ;)
 * Laney EOWs with an upload of the utopic wallpaper contest winners
<willcooke_> Laney, you slipped in the extra one?
 * willcooke_ -> EOW.  toodles
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-14
<Noxchi> i need help!
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-07
<pitti> Good morning
<happyaron> Laney: worked, thanks!
<didrocks> good morning
<larsu> good morning!
<didrocks> hey larsu, how was your week-end?
<larsu> didrocks, great! My niece had her first-day-of-school celebration :)
<larsu> also I unpacked a lot of boxes and assembled furniture...
<larsu> yours?
<didrocks> Good, back to home! Spent then a quiet week-end, went to some friends and played board games
<didrocks> first day of school, nice! :)
<larsu> ya crazy
<larsu> she even goes to the same elementary school as I did
<larsu> they just moved into that neighborhood a year ago
<didrocks> ahah
<larsu> fun to see
<didrocks> did you go back and saw how it changed?
<larsu> ya
<larsu> it all looks the same
<larsu> a bit of renovations
<larsu> and a small new building
<larsu> but even the color stayed the same :)
<didrocks> waow, interesting, not the same experience for me :)
<larsu> it all changed?
<didrocks> yeah, modern colors, big renovation, new rooms…
<didrocks> that's when you want to go back to school for a bit! :)
<larsu> elementary school?
<larsu> hm ... could do
<didrocks> yeah, easy life then!
<larsu> they colored the first letter of their name on their first day
<larsu> I think I can manage that
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> and how is your accomodation lookin?
<didrocks> looking*
<larsu> actually she should be on her first "real" day now
<larsu> err.... better
<larsu> still lots of boxes and stuff
<didrocks> I imagine :p
<larsu> but a wardrobe and my desk are up
<larsu> that helped the chaos *a lot*
<larsu> still no internet :/
<didrocks> I guess!
<didrocks> yeah, not surprised :/
<didrocks> do you have any ETA?
<larsu> it's all messed up - telekom and the building's electrician are fighting about what needs to be done
<larsu> it's a bit ridiculous...
<larsu> you'd think they know how to connect a freaking dsl line these days
<didrocks> got exactly your case in Paris in 2008: was between France Télécom (now Orange) and my ISP provider
<didrocks> they all said to have done their work
<didrocks> and it was the other's fault
<larsu> ya
<larsu> :/
<didrocks> well, first, that it was mine and that I can't setup a dsl box…
<larsu> BUT I STILL DONT HAVE INTERNET!!!!!111!
<larsu> lol, seriously?
<didrocks> so had to wait a month for something to come and check that yeah… I can do that :p
<larsu> plug it in and wait
<larsu> lol
<didrocks> right :/
<didrocks> how to lose a month
<didrocks> good luck I guess, that's the only way you can go through… be patient…
<TheMuso> Good morning guys.
<larsu> hi TheMuso! What's up?/
<TheMuso> Hey larsu.
<TheMuso> Your DSL issues remind me of many an issue many people have trying to get DSL here in Australia,e xcept all our phone lines are owned by one somewhat monopolistic carrier thats privately owned.
<larsu> TheMuso, ya, we have this too. They have to rent out the lines to other providers, because market. But then they still need to come connect stuff and they give their own customers priority
<didrocks> hey TheMuso!
<TheMuso> Hey didrocks.
<didrocks> same here as well
<pitti> hey didrocks and larsu!
 * pitti waves to TheMuso, how are you?
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<larsu> guten morgen pitti! Wie geht's dir?
<TheMuso> pitti: Well thanks. Yourself?
<pitti> quite well, thanks! I was alone at the weekend, so spent it with some gardening, running, and playing basketball
<pitti> but also pizza delivery and watching like 12 episodes of "Orange is the new Black", bachelor style :)
<pitti> this is a really good series, much more interesting than the two line summary let me hope for
<larsu> yeah I have heard good things about it as well
<larsu> does anyone know who maintains ubuntu-geonames?
 * larsu hopes the answer isn't "larsu"
<larsu> it's really, really broken
<didrocks> pitti: oh, so you recommend it? We only tried to watch the first episod with Julie and we weren't convinced
<didrocks> larsu: it's not larsu, it's Lars! :)
<larsu> "Berli" should really be a superset of "Berlin"
<larsu> it returns 3 cities, none of them Berlin
<larsu> whereas Berlin returns >10, including every district name
<didrocks> yeah… agreed on geoname situation :/
<larsu> same for other cities. Bug #1045224 is about Paris for example
<ubot5> bug 1045224 in Ubuntu Geonames "search string 'Pari' doesn't return 'Paris' " [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045224
<larsu> didrocks, if this doesn't get fixed I'll turn it off in system settings
<larsu> the phone doesn't use it either iirc
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, as always one needs to get over the first two episodes or so, but it develops quickly
<didrocks> pitti: ok, we'll maybe try a little bit more then
<pitti> didrocks: I can relate to that -- when you arrive at something new, everythign seems hostile and fierce, but once you get to know people it becomes much more interesting
<didrocks> larsu: agreed
<pitti> didrocks: they really captured that "rough but honest" spirit that's going on in a prison; well, matter of taste perhaps
<larsu> xnox' first comment on that Paris bug is hilarious
<larsu> "just type 'Paris'. Importance -> Low"
<didrocks> larsu: heh :)
<didrocks> larsu: I disagree thought it's a "low" priority
<didrocks> it's the kind of things that makes the experience lower than standard quality expectations
<didrocks> (even without trolling on Paris :p)
<pitti> "just type 'Paris'. Importance -> Low" is such a good flamebait for a context-less quotes page
<larsu> ya, it looks very unprofessional
<didrocks> pitti: you wouldn't have a lot of people to deny this fact though :p Only upset parisians ;)
<larsu> maybe I should file a bug about a better city?
<didrocks> Lyon? ;)
<didrocks> TBH, for a long time I didn't switch to Lyon as my place in the settings due to that bug
<didrocks> I types Lyo -> no Lyon
<larsu> ah, there's one about Tel Aviv and Jerusalem
<pitti> didrocks: seulement les 2.2 mio habitants -- plus les quelque mio touristes d'autres pays :)
<didrocks> so why continue typing? It's obviously not there :p
<didrocks> pitti: broutille! :)
<larsu> didrocks, ya...
<larsu> this is precisely the problem
<pitti> http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=Augsbu%
<pitti> RAGE!
<larsu> ok let's file a bug about that, maybe pitti will fix it
<didrocks> pitti is down the street with burn torchs due to ubuntu geoname :p
<larsu> haha
<pitti> but does that really do substring search?
<larsu> let's channel all that rage into patches
<pitti> I tried it with several names, and it only seems to accept actual city names, not substrings
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, seems it's the behavior
<larsu> pitti, I think it does substrings, but only on word boundaries
<pitti> http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=Berl
<pitti> larsu: ^ or on unicode characters
<pitti> what kind of broken result is that??
<larsu> pitti, Berlin-Marzahn gets matched for "Berlin"for example
 * didrocks is puzzled
<pitti> "name" : "Berlīne"
<larsu> totally broken
<didrocks> yeah, that one should report nothing
<larsu> (leaving out the fact that "Berlin-Marzahn shouldn't even be in there)
<didrocks> as per other behavior
 * larsu wonders where "Lungsod ng München" is
<larsu> that's the 2nd result for "München"
<larsu> sigh
<larsu> I'll turn it off and use local cities only
<larsu> in fact, I think having only major cities for time zones would be more than enough
<larsu> but probably people will get mad if I do that :)
<pitti> in all fairness you probably would query a geoip lookup service for, well, coordinates, not name substrings?
<pitti> I wonder why that doesn't work
<pitti> at least not on the phone
<pitti> but I also never saw it working on the desktop, just in ubiquity
<pitti> the interwebs knows pretty damn well where I am (and a lot about what I do and like too), after all
<larsu> pitti, indeed. I don't know what the original purpose of this was, but using it in sugges-as-you-type UI is just wrong
<larsu> *suggest
 * larsu changes location. brb
<Mirv> could someone top-ack https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/lp-1406972/+merge/259239 ? knome is cautious about merging, but it'd be nice to have.
<didrocks> Mirv: done
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<pitti> done
<pitti> ah, didrocks beat me to it
<didrocks> for once!!! \o/
<knome> didrocks, pitti: thanks, i'll go merge it next
<willcooke> Morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<Laney> ahoy!
<didrocks> hey hey Laneyyyyyyy!
<larsu> morning Laney!
<larsu> oh hi willcooke as well
<larsu> how are you guys?
<Laney> ANNOYED
<Laney> i tried to make jam last night
<Laney> and this recipe was like DEAR LORD NEVER STIR IT
<Laney> so i didn't
<Laney> and loads of shit burned to the bottom of the pan
<Laney> 1) ruined jam 2) pan which takes ages to clean
<willcooke> Buy a new pan.
<willcooke> I did the same, and could never get it off
<Laney> I got to use a home hack that someone told me once
<willcooke> and the stuck on bits cause new bits to catch
<Laney> water and laundry detergent + boiling
<pitti> hey Laney, hello willcooke
<willcooke> o/
<larsu> uh oh
<Laney> that working was the only cool bit
<larsu> poor Laney
<willcooke> Laney, oh cool, did it work then?
<Laney> huge bits of black grime scraping off
<Laney> annoying though
<Laney> we went foraging on saturday to get the fruit for it
<Laney> wasted :(
<pitti> wow, a recipe that says "never stir"??
<pitti> that sounds like a scam
<Laney> it was quite strong about it too
<Laney> at least now I know...
<Laney> (hey pitti!)
<pitti> hm,  so perhaps one can make that in the oven, but not on a stove?
<pitti> I heard from people who did that, to avoid stirring for 2 h when you make plum jam
<pitti> but we never tried (we just suffer through the stirring)
<Laney> that was on the stove
<Laney> In retrospect I think that it was just to stop you stirring the scum back in
<Laney> but who cares about that
<Laney> at least now I know where there are local plum and apple trees :)
<larsu> what's up with https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gsettings-qt/support-ass/+merge/269045 ? Is anybody landing it?
 * larsu hates that he has to chase these down
<xnox> larsu: ?! =)
<xnox> larsu: ah, yeah.
<Laney> Wasn't it going to be uploaded together with the thing that needed it?
<anpok_> Laney: hm I looked into running gtk 3.14 (i guess it is the same for 3.16) on one of the phones
<Laney> I think you're going to want attente. :)
<anpok_> hm I think on arale and mako, maybe on all of them - we dont have rgba8888 available.
<Laney> Ya, sorry
<anpok_> i'll take you instead, untill he wakes up:)
<Laney> I can't help, I don't even know what that is
<anpok_> ok
<Laney> sorry!
<Laney> also didn't I see him talking about that the other day?
<anpok_> yes..
<anpok_> i just realized that we would have to patch cairo to support bgr surfaces
<desrt_> hi desktop
<larsu> morning desrt!
<willcooke> hi desrt
<Laney> desrt riding the jet lag
<desrt> jet lag is lovely :)
<desrt> also lovely: holiday mondays
<desrt> odd that i feel like working anyway...
<Laney> qengho: are you looking into the failing chromium tests?
 * desrt contemplates an interesting infinite loop
<desrt> inotify_add_watch with IN_ONLYDIR returns ENOTDIR, so establish the watch without and stat() the file to find out that it is actually a dir...
<desrt> now what?
<desrt> try again?
<desrt> presumably this happens because the FS changed under us, but i can also imagine that this occurs on some weird filesystems and now we've gotten into an infinite loop
<larsu> desrt, throw an error?
<desrt> i actually think the correct thing to do might be to do nothing
<desrt> it's weird because i also have to entertain the possibility that the change happened after i made the watch but before i did the stat
<desrt> in which case i'm watching the wrong thing
<larsu> hm, indeed
<desrt> but in that case, i think the move/delete of the old thing will get flagged anyway, and we'll be back to where we are supposed to have been in the first place
<larsu> tricky
<desrt> so even though i didn't monitor it _as_ a directory, i can safely assume that it is in fact a directory
<desrt> since otherwise i'll find out about it soon anyway
<desrt> thanks for rubber-ducking me :)
<larsu> hopefully :)
<larsu> sure!
<larsu> desrt, to be precise, I think you rubber-ducked me
<desrt> right
<desrt> well thanks for allowing yourself to be rubber-ducked :)
<larsu> pleasure
 * willcooke feeds bread to larsu and desrt 
<desrt> quack
<desrt> oh.  speaking of ducks.
<Chipaca> .bang
<Chipaca> oh, wait, we aren't playing that
<desrt> i'm planning to go to cincinatti soon
 * Chipaca has his xchat highlight "quack" for some arcane reason
<willcooke> XD
<larsu> desrt: are there many ducks in Cincinatti?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> or there will be
<larsu> oh. Mallard balls!
<desrt> amongst other things
<davmor2> Chipaca: why wouldn't you?
<Chipaca> davmor2: I have no answer to that.
<Chipaca> davmor2: note i said "has", not "had". There just is no good reason to unset that option.
<davmor2> Chipaca: ofcourse we now know we can chant quack at any point to annoy you ;)
<davmor2> Chipaca: on a plus side it is so much nicer than ping
<Chipaca> davmor2: there are more, easier things to chant to annoy me
<davmor2> Chipaca: Startreking across the universe, never gonna give you up, fling a chicken in the air......I probable know them all ;)
<Chipaca> davmor2: apparently, the thing that gets me the most annoyed is when i call you to set the dinner table and you ignore me completely
<Chipaca> but that only is effective after a really long work week, and only after a few times of same
<davmor2> Chipaca: I can see kids involved here too, to be honest, they are specifically designed to annoy parents did you not realise that?
<Chipaca> davmor2: i thought that was operating systems
<larsu> operating systems annoy their parents?
<davmor2> Chipaca: no that is adults/kids/coders not parents
<Laney> tjaalton: Any chance you know how to fix this kind of thing https://i216573564.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/216573564/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-armhf.gst-plugins-bad1.0_1.5.90-1ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz?token=s1Djdnr1FZb6FNMr5WJm7V58BGw17B7d ? (search for 'conflicting types')
<Laney> tjaalton: I found gnome bug #721299 which is sort of similar but different types
<ubot5> Gnome bug 721299 in gst-plugins-gl "Conflict between GL and GLES headers" [Critical,Resolved: notgnome] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=721299
<Laney> & they say it is mesa
<tjaalton> huh, ok
<Laney> tjaalton: Just wondering if you know, if not I can dig more
<tjaalton> it's first time for me
<Laney> 'k
<tjaalton> oh wth, bug 1433013 is still there
<ubot5> bug 1433013 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Super -> exec vs Alt-F2 -> exec have different environment" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433013
<tjaalton> didn't check before upgrading to wily
<didrocks> willcooke: nice one to set on your quality list btw ^ (but the fix is on upstart side, we need someone from the foundation team to have a look)
<willcooke> didrocks, which one?
<didrocks> willcooke: 2 lines above? bug #1433013
<ubot5> bug 1433013 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Super -> exec vs Alt-F2 -> exec have different environment" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433013
<willcooke> got it
 * willcooke adds tag
<tjaalton> nice
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, http://i.imgur.com/Ir9Abh5.jpg
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: awesome!
<didrocks> oh, you have some power adapter, lucky you :p
<Laney> tedg: hey, any chance you can help look at https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-wily/wily/ppc64el/d/dbus-test-runner/20150907_135149@/log.gz ?
<Laney> dbus-test-runner fails its tests on ppc64el
<Laney> I can reproduce it on the porter machine (not as reliably as on the real machines it seems)
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12308415/ <- is that a race?
<Laney> GetNameOwner while it doesn't have an owner, NameOwnerChanged before that returns -> never learn that it exists
<Laney> desrt: ↑ (and if so, what's a good way to avoid that?)
 * Laney has to go, but brains appreciated
<Laney> bye!
<davmor2> Laney: is a zombie apparently is all I can deduce from that line
<willcooke> larsu, can you chip in on the OSB email, let me know what you think the best option is please
<willcooke> morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> gnight all
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-08
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning!
 * didrocks has been fighting for 15 minutes to get some wifi, grrr network-manager
<larsu> good morning!
<larsu> didrocks: hi! I'm having nm problems as well. Need to reboot constantly
<didrocks> larsu: once I'm connected, I'm fine here, it's just to connect…
<didrocks> hey larsu ;)
<larsu> didrocks: ya me as well
<larsu> but sometimes it doesn't reconnect after suspend
<didrocks> yep, or after a new boot
<didrocks> then, sometimes stopping the service and restarting works
<didrocks> but some other times, you really need to reboot
 * didrocks has this for 6 months
<pitti> hey didrocks, hey larsu!
<larsu> morning pitti!
<didrocks> bonjour pitti !
<pitti> comment allez-vous ?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va très bien, et toi ? pas de mal de tête après ton cours de français ?
<pitti> didrocks: en effet j'ai quelques maux de tête :-( -- alors, ce déjè commence avant la course, hier midi
<didrocks> aïe :/
<pitti> je ne me sense pas comme une rhume, c'est étrange
<didrocks> pitti: peut-être de la fatigue générale ? pas assez dormi, etc.
<pitti> didrocks: ce sont les premières nuits froide, peut-être c'est ça
<pitti> effectivement j'ai eu beaucoup de repos
<tjaalton> didrocks: guess I have a fix for your crasher
<didrocks> tjaalton: \o/
<tjaalton> will push it soon
<tjaalton> it was caused by the update of x11proto-core
<didrocks> tjaalton: tell me if you want to have it a try on a ppa, I still can't really trigger it reliably, but I have 2-3 crashes a day
<tjaalton> which was meant for xserver 1.18
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> interesting
<tjaalton> I'll push it anyway, it's safe.. oneliner
<didrocks> what can go wrong in one line, right? :p
<didrocks> ok, keep me posted ;)
<tjaalton> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=117200
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> ah, all that pain for a non nullified variable
<tjaalton> that's the patch, upstream got a different one in 1.18 but this might still land in 1.17.x
 * didrocks likes when the rationale is 30 times longer than the fix :)
<tjaalton> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=91316 is the bug
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 91316 in Server/DDX/Xorg "Xorg crashes a lot" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<didrocks> tjaalton: ah, I get now your comment here about latest xproto
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<larsu> morning willcooke
<tjaalton> didrocks: xserver uploaded, should arrive soon
<didrocks> tjaalton: excellent! will keep you posted
<Laney> hi hi
<larsu> Laney! What up?
<didrocks> good morning Laney
<Laney> hey!
<Laney> how's it going?
<larsu> good good :)
<didrocks> good ;)
<Laney> GREAT!
<pitti> hey Laney!
<larsu> wow :)
<Laney> it's a pitti
<didrocks> Laney: no, "c'est un pitti" ;)
<pitti> oui !
<pitti> il faut parler français ici
<didrocks> exactement !
<Laney> kungcono pitti
<pitti> didrocks: et tu dois défendre seb128 aussi, pendant il est en vacances !
<pitti> Laney: Zulu?
<Laney> or at least google's version of Zulu :P
<didrocks> pitti: un français en vaut bien deux, non ? :)
 * pitti donne didrocks une accolade
 * didrocks donne une accolade en retour à pitti
 * larsu wonders how French survived in this channel now that seb128's not here
<didrocks> larsu: don't challenge me in summoning the french community to invade this channel :p
 * larsu shuts up
<Laney> larsu: not sure I dare ask... but I have a dbus question...
<Laney> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/09/07/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t16:45 please to look if you have time
<larsu> Laney: the dbus test runner failure?
<Laney> ya
<pitti> I retried http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/d/dbus-test-runner/ an hour or so ago, if you mean that
<pitti> it succeeded again
<pitti> yay flaky tests
<Laney> it is a real failure though
<pitti> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/d/dbus-test-runner/wily/ppc64el/ you mean?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> a real race condition
<Laney> although I didn't get it on my desktop with 99999 or so iterations
<Laney> the ppc64el porter machine gets it in < 50
<larsu> ugh, this looks nasty
<Sweet5hark> this reminds me of some project, cant point my finger on which: http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/128322627867/its-a-slow-oversized-and-ugly-framework-but-we
<Sweet5hark> it is friday yet?
<larsu> KDE?
<Sweet5hark> larsu: close. ;)
 * Sweet5hark hands larsu a cookie.
 * larsu chews
<Laney> larsu: is it a race in g_bus_watch_name?
<Laney> that's what dbus-test-runner uses
<larsu> doesn't look like a race to me
<Laney> then what?
<larsu> well, it's complicated
<larsu> I'm trying to reproduce to no avail
<Laney> go on the porter machine
<larsu> looking at the logs, it seems like the service appears and disappears faster than the method returns
<larsu> which is a legit thing to do for dbus-1
<pitti> Laney: perhaps it helps to run it in a container which you just give 5% CPU or so?
<larsu> hm actually you're right - it's not ok for watch_name() to miss this
<larsu> pitti: I've long wanted a dbus proxy for debugging that inserts random timeouts and sometimes throws an error and such
<larsu> Laney: my first hunch was that it shouldn't have to look at the signal as well, because who cares about the name if it only exists for such a short time
<larsu> but then, bus_watch_name() guarantees to fire when the name appears...
 * larsu checks how it is implemented
<larsu> Laney: I don't have access to that
<Laney> ah, this can be fixed!
<larsu> ooh thanks Laney
<larsu> I don't understand why dbus-test-runner is using g_bus_watch_name() for this
<larsu> it knows for a fact that the name doesn't exist yet (doesn't it??)
<didrocks> tjaalton: ok, installed, waiting for next crash to get the server restarted
<larsu> and simply waits for it to appear
<larsu> btw, gdbus ignores the nameownerchanged signal until getnameowner returns
<tjaalton> didrocks: ok
<desrt> Laney: you must always watch the signal first, for this reason
<desrt> Laney: but gdbus provides for you here -- g_bus_watch_name()
<didrocks> and hopefully, that was my last Xorg crash :p
<Laney> desrt: it's dbus-test-runner here, which is indeed using that
<Laney> but larsu is looking into this now so let's not keep too many brains on it :P
<larsu> desrt: morning. You catch me at a bad timing - about to meet dholbach at sahara
<larsu> (I'm sure you understand)
<desrt> ya.  of course :)
<desrt> freaking sahara
<Laney> bit gritty for me
<larsu> the problem is that g_ubs_watch_name() ignores the signal until GetNameOwner returns
<Laney> (HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAOHAOHFOASHFASH)
<larsu> Laney: I have half a patch that *might* work
<larsu> using the signal directly
<larsu> I still think gdbus is wrong here
<larsu> desrt: ^^ but lets discuss after lunch
<Laney> someone has "taken" the ticket to give you access so hopefully that is done when you get back
<qengho> Anyone know of a good visual testing tool? Like, fire up arbitrary GUI program, test that somewhere on the screen looks like _this_?
<willcooke> qengho, I've seen Jenkins produce stuff like that
<willcooke> Trevinho, do you know how we do that for U7>? ^^
<qengho> About once every season Sikuli breaks, and chromium-browser tests use it. Last week, some dependency of Sikuli updated, probably openjdk-8-jdk and now Jython library doesn't parse python programs that don't have final indentation lines at zerotOMGWTFthis has nothing to do with chromium
<Trevinho> qengho: we use autopilot for that
<Trevinho> ah... well no
<Trevinho> you want to check pixel-perfection of things, right?
<didrocks> jenkins isn't targeting that use case
<didrocks> if you want to do visual comparison, you can use visualdiff
<didrocks> (and introduce some "noise" to accept slight changes)
<Trevinho> Mh, ma ha levato il post?
<Trevinho> err wrong chat :D
<qengho> Trevinho: I don't require pixel comparison, but I don't have access to turn things back into utf8 for comparison.
<qengho> didrocks: I don't know of "visualdiff". Neither does "apt-cache search".
<didrocks> qengho: not sure if it's packaged: https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Visual_Diff
<larsu> desrt: any ideas?
<Laney> larsu: good falafel?
<larsu> Laney: yes! Also some boring errands. Had to buy a dust mop, too
<Laney> yin and yang
<ogra_> planning to do some gtk-1.2 work ?
 * larsu runs
<Trevinho> Laney: for landing https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/osd-scrollbars-improvements/+merge/269245 can i join your silo 031 or is it too late?
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, tkamppeter - just been to the post office.  You should have presents in the next week
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: \o/ awesome.
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: By presents he means some empty raspberry pi boxes don't think he sent on the boards ;)
<Laney> Trevinho: late, just put it in your unity one or something
<willcooke> sush, davmor2 :)
<Trevinho> Laney: that's what I was going to do... Should I use some other option in order to make this depend on that or... the train is smart enough to handle it?
<Sweet5hark> davmor2: you mean the board will have had "accidents" on the way?
<Laney> Trevinho: it's already in
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: don't they always ?
<Laney> ag, boottest
 * Laney stabs that
<Laney> Trevinho: I'll just make it merge that one to trunk
<Laney> then you should be ok
<Trevinho> Laney: ah, ok... I thought it was still moving to trunk...
<Laney> yeah but you can override that
<ricotz> willcooke, oh, Pi2 ;P
<tedg> Laney: Did you get anywhere with the dbustestrunner PPC64 failure?
<Laney> larsu is on the case
<tedg> Woot! Go larsu!
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: ahhh, you are back? LibreOffice 5.0 FFE is greenlighted from ubuntu-release, do you think you might review/sponsor the package for wily?
 * larsu goes and makes some tea
<cyphermox> Sweet5hark: where is it?
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/wily/5.0.1/libreoffice_5.0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes and http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/wily/5.0.1/libreoffice-l10n_5.0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes -- ./debian changes/DCVS at http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git/log/?h=ubuntu-wily-5.0
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: nlpsolver and writer2latex should be updated along with that: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/wily/nlpsolver_0.9~beta1-10ubuntu2_source.changes and http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/wily/writer2latex_1.0.2-10ubuntu2_source.changes
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1491964 has more links, including buildlog etc.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1491964 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[FFE] LibreOffice 5.0.x for wily" [Undecided,Triaged]
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> Sweet5hark: looks rather big so I'll first finish other things and then review it this PM
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: great, having feedback/uploading it on wednesday would be awesome: as you say its rather large and has many deps, so having it finished building before the weekend would be great.
<cyphermox> ok
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: thanks a lot!
<larsu> desrt: hi. did you see Laney's paste?
<desrt> yes.  let me see it again.
<Laney> it is a good paste
<larsu> I managed to work around this issue by connecting to NameOwnerChanged() directly
<larsu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12308415/
<larsu> desrt: the problem is that g_bus_watch_name() ignores that signal until GetNameOwner() returns
<larsu> (see the initialized flag in the struct)
<desrt> that's correct.
<larsu> why?
<desrt> i think i advocated that behaviour, in fact
<larsu> it's wrong in this case, though
<desrt> because it will always give the initial callback based on teh result of GetNameOwner call
<desrt> and the GetNameOwner call and reply are handled atomically with respect to bus ordering (since it's the daemon processing it)
<larsu> right, that is totally fine
<desrt> so the only possibility for something to intercede here is if a name owner change happens before i requested who has the current name
<larsu> the problem is that we're missing the name appearing and disappearing
<desrt> in which case it's totally uninteresting, since i will get the "correct" answer later anyway
<desrt> but before the name owner is requested, you have no right to know
<larsu> this change happens *after* though
<larsu> and before the call returns
<larsu> it's already gone
<desrt> not possible
<desrt> the request isn't made until dbus sees it
<larsu> which request?
<desrt> you can't do a watch and then (out of band) fire off some other thing and expect to be guaranteed to see it
<desrt> GetNameOwner
<desrt> but for that matter, let's talk about the AddMatch
<desrt> there is no guarantee that even the AddMatch would make it to the bus before your process owns/disowns the name
<desrt> so if you wanted to fix this, you'd made it slightly more reliable, but still not really reliable
<larsu> hm, I don't think we're talking about the same thing
<desrt> please explain to me what is happening
<desrt> because my best guess is that you're trying to use name ownership to figure out if some process has started or not
<larsu> yes
<larsu> indeed
<desrt> and you spawn this process out-of-band of dbus
<desrt> like via fork/exec or some other method
<larsu> in the worst way possible even: using gdbus-tool to call RequestName
<desrt> that's... disturbing
<desrt> okay
<desrt> here's the real problem
<larsu> which is why the name disappears so quickly
<desrt> dbus worker thread is what it is, right?
<desrt> it can process things after an arbitrary delay
<desrt> so if i queue up some AddMatch and GetNameOwner... there is no guarantee that those will be delivered "soon"
<desrt> so it could be that gdbus-tool runs before even AddMatch gets seen by the bus
<desrt> in which case i will be completely and totally in the dark
<larsu> ya
<desrt> i won't even have a chance to ignore the signal -- i won't ever even see it
<larsu> but this is not what is happening here
<desrt> so you can't fix what you're trying to fix here
<larsu> we *do* get both signals
<desrt> i know
<desrt> but you might not
<desrt> you only happen to get it because AddMatch made it in time, but not the reply for GetNameOwner
<larsu> right
<desrt> i'm saying that it could be just as easily the case that AddMatch itself failed to make it
<larsu> indeed
<desrt> so, in general, you can't do what you're doing any expect it to work, regardless of gdbus
<larsu> so we don't fix that other bug becuase this might happen anyway?
<desrt> it's not a bug
<larsu> desrt: s/what you're doing/what dbus-test-runner is doing/
<desrt> so dbus-test-runner has the bug.  fix it there.
<larsu> I fixed it by listening to the signal
<desrt> not a good enough fix, unless your signal match is synchronous
<larsu> haven't tested how well that works, but by your logic the same bug applies
<larsu> but then g_bus_watch_name() has really weird semantics....
<larsu> "I'll start watching that name some point in the future"
<desrt> you have to understand that all of these things are made for an async event-driven world
<desrt> where the first answer need not be correct as long as the eventual result is
<desrt> it's like how GMenuModel will lie to you at first
<desrt> and in this case, even, the first answer _is_ correct
<desrt> ...at the time it is given
<larsu> there's no answer at all...
<larsu> true
<desrt> well, it will tell you either "vanished" or "appeared" one way or the other
<larsu> no
<larsu> it never gives you vanished
<larsu> if it's never been there
<desrt> it ought to
<larsu> ?
<larsu> I wouldn't expect it to
<desrt> i would...
<desrt> You are guaranteed that one of the handlers will be invoked after calling this function. When you are done watching the name, just call g_bus_unwatch_name() with the watcher id this function returns.
<larsu> oh indeed it does according to docs
<larsu> weird
<larsu> in any case using name watching for this is wrong
<desrt> no kidding
<larsu> as is using gdbus-tool
<larsu> what do you suggest? Listen to the signal and write a thing that owns the name for a bit longer?
<desrt> using gdbus-tool to grab a name as a way to alert [something] of [something] is a very ... creative idea
<desrt> but not a good one
<desrt> why not just listen to a normal signal and have gdbus tool send that signal?
<desrt> or register an object and have it call a method on that object
<desrt> that's even better
<larsu> because this is a test for the --wait-for parameter
<desrt> ahh.  i see.
<larsu> which waits for a name before doing something
<desrt> so ping the bus
<desrt> actually, even better, just wait for the vanished call
<larsu> that might happen immediately
<desrt> which is an indication that watching has been successfully established, and the thing doesn't exist
<larsu> ah
<larsu> indeed
<desrt> and then it's safe to launch the thing in a way that you will be guaranteed to see the result
<larsu> we might still miss it, no?
<desrt> pretty sure it's safe by this point
<larsu> ah that's what you mean...
<desrt> you don't get vanished until GetNameOwner returns
<desrt> and this is after the watch
<larsu> indeed
<desrt> so if this doesn't work, it would almost have to be a bug...
<larsu> we'd still miss this specific thing
<larsu> oh wait, no
<larsu> sorry
<desrt> :)
<larsu> desrt: I'll try that instead of listening to NameOwnerChanged. Thanks for your help
<desrt> willcooke: might be hard for me to make it to the sprint on time :(
<willcooke> desrt, no worries
<larsu> desrt: red-eye flight!
<desrt> larsu: i was thinking the opposite, in fact
<larsu> on Monday?
<desrt> willcooke: btw: would not mind london again, if this turns out to be the easiest option
<desrt> the earliest i could leave it early monday... and there is a non-redeye flight to london on this day, i think
<Trevinho> larsu: so... I'm testing the silo with new scrollbars, but it seems that there's something wrong with terminal. Also I can't find a way to run the inspector on it...
<Trevinho> any tip?
<larsu> Trevinho: terminal is weird because it doesn't use a GtkScrolledWindow
<larsu> Trevinho: actually I *think* rishi worked on this in the 3.18 cycle
<larsu> Trevinho: set GTK_DEBUG=interactive to always open the inspector
<larsu> you need to do that on the server command though
<Trevinho> larsu: it doesn't work in terminal... Also using the server
<Trevinho> as the server only shows infos about the server itself, but not about the window it creates
<larsu> even when you use the widget picker?
<Trevinho> yep
<Trevinho> larsu: if I change the theme (for example), from visual It doesn't apply to that window even
<larsu> weird
<Trevinho> larsu: yeah.. can you?
<larsu> there's a compile time option to add a Help/Inspector menu item
<larsu> let me check
<larsu> ya same problem
<larsu> also getting warnings about TerminalWindow not being on the correct screen
<Laney> i think you have to build with --enable-debug then use a menu item
<Trevinho> mh, i see
 * larsu wonders why
<Laney> MEETING TIME DING DING DING
<willcooke> Woo
<didrocks> DONG DONG DONG
<andyrock> \o/
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep  8 15:30:28 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, didrocks, fjkong (out), happyaron (out), hikiko (hols), laney, larsu, qengho (out), seb128 (hols), sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevino, robert_ancell (out)
<Sweet5hark> .
<happyaron> .
 * happyaron please call me a bit later in the queue, writing atm
<larsu> \o
<attente> hi
<dgadomski_> hey
<willcooke> happyaron, ack
<willcooke> Let's roll...
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> Updated branch lp:~azzar1/unity/gnome_session_manager_more_tests
<andyrock> Updated branch lp:~azzar1/unity/sc_dbus_manager_tests
<andyrock> Created MP for bug 1491555 using patch from external contributor
<ubot5> bug 1491555 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity unnecessarily goes to low graphics mode" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491555
<andyrock> Created MP for bug 1491913 using patch from external contributor
<ubot5> bug 1491913 in unity (Ubuntu) "Force high gfx mode with UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE == 0" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491913
<andyrock> Keep working on screen resize bug on compiz (damn you compiz!)
<andyrock> basically that was my week
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: attente
<attente> investigated and wrote out a list of requirements we need in Mir to support hardware keyboard layouts
<attente> refresh non-gnome-unity-ibus-support branch for u-c-c, thanks Laney!
<attente> more work on proper popup menu placement in gtk-mir continued...
<attente> todo: fix gtk apps not working on Ubuntu Touch devices due to not supporting the available pixel formats Mir can provide
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: desrt
<willcooke> let's come back to desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: dgadomski_
<dgadomski_> hey, I was informed that libosmesa6 from lts-mesa-{utopic,vivid}. Looks like it was removed because of bug #1424059. Luckily tjaalton is going to take a look at it.
<ubot5> bug 1424059 in mesa-lts-utopic (Ubuntu) "libosmesa6 conflicts with libglapi-mesa-lts-utopic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1424059
<dgadomski_> That's all in the desktop area this week. Thanks!
<willcooke> thanks a lot dgadomski_
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks> - Released 15.09 which contains notably the Unity 3D support. Wrote blog post + social media
<didrocks> - More reviews and merged android sdk support + exit code cleanups from 2 contributors (one being new \o/)
<didrocks> - Fix some pep8 issues on trusty only for CI tests and other small tests broken by above.
<didrocks> - Bug management
<didrocks> Developer experience:
<didrocks> - Add transitions and episod on it for test app
<didrocks> - various warnings and code cleanups on test app + opened last bugs
<didrocks> - installed snappy on my machine and a raspberry pi 2 to evaluate Go developer experience (+ running first examples)
<didrocks> Misc:
<didrocks> - reviewed unity3d upstream deb about "bad packaging" complains: the issue is mostly warnings about /opt "bad quality" for sotfware center due to this path. Nothing we can fix as this is the best practice for such out of repo components.
<didrocks> - doing some small snappy patch
<didrocks> - patch pilot and some archive admin duties
<didrocks> .
<didrocks> (and thanks tjaalton! no xorg crash for 5h now! ;)
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<larsu> didrocks: new record?
<willcooke> and thanks tjaalton
<didrocks> larsu: yep :p
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: FJKong
<willcooke> update code of pinyin search
<willcooke> * support advance search feature
<willcooke> * make scaning more faster
<willcooke> * support run as daemon
<willcooke> * remove duplicate result of searching
<willcooke> attend CCN meeting at Changsha, show demo of pinyin searching
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: larsu
<willcooke> err
<willcooke> I meant laney, but larsu - you go
<larsu> sure
<willcooke> keep Laney on his toes
<Laney> this is like final destination
 * Laney has cheated his turn
<larsu> - finish up notify-osd work (long standing blurry-on-hidpi bug)
<larsu> - finish up Laney's indicator-datetime test fixes (sorry again for putting you through this) and cleaned up those tests whlie I was at it (some weren't even running...)
<larsu> - sift through timezonemap bugs and start working on disabling geonames.ubuntu.com for now due to bugs in returning cities for partial names
<larsu> - help out with dbus-test-runner test issues on ppc
<larsu> </larsu>
<willcooke> thanks larsu
<Laney> can you get someone to review datetime?
<larsu> Laney: you do it!
<Laney> not sure about that :(
<willcooke> larsu, do you think the OSB changes are doable for Thursday?
<larsu> willcooke: I think we should merge as is
<larsu> unless someone objects
<larsu> ok time for objections is over. Glad you all like them so much!
<willcooke> larsu, wfm
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: Laney
 * larsu grins
<Laney> • Things what Lars did for me which are about dbus
<Laney> ∘ I looked more at i-datetime but my fix was bad so larsu took over
<Laney> ∘ I noticed that dbus-test-runner was failing a test on ppc64el and larsu is working on a fix
<Laney> • Tried to find out about beta testing the font, not really with much success but at least there's a sort of working source package now.
<Laney> • Packaged gstreamer 1.6 RC
<Laney> ∘ -bad failed to build on armhf, test build is in the works now
<Laney> ∘ had to fix libav to build, uploaded to Debian, synced
<Laney> • Uploaded a new gtk (3.14.15) to a silo for the overlay ppa which Mir people want
<Laney> • Updated file-roller, glib, e-d-s, evo, dbus (+ Debian as appropriate)
<Laney> • Smooth some autopkgtests so things can migrate
<Laney> • Got some training/instruction on the armhf/ppc64el autopkgtest infrastructure - can do light admin there now
<Laney> • Some release team stuff like FFe reviews
<Laney> • Uploaded a few things through the train (u-c-c, ubuntu-themes)
<Laney> • Patch piloted
<Laney> • Helped upload things to move from libav (back) to ffmpeg
<Laney> ⁂
<larsu> Laney: s/my fix/tiny part of my fix/ - thanks for your work on that!
<willcooke> thanks a lot Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: qengho
<willcooke> - releasing chromium 45.0.2454.85 with GPU rendering re-enabled.
<willcooke> - Cr test failures. Not Cr, not Sikuli. Jython grammar bug exposed by openjdk-8-jdk update?
<willcooke> - A little more Cr/ozone/mir.
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> not too much:
<Sweet5hark> - testbuilds of 5.0.x on wily armhf/powepc -- all good
<Sweet5hark> - FFE LibreOffice 5.0 for wily
<Sweet5hark> - finding a sponsor for it (thanks cyphermox)
<Sweet5hark> - nlpsolver and writer2latex build fixes for LibreOffice 5.0
<Sweet5hark> - conference preperation: slides and foo
<Sweet5hark> - addding a staging area for unstable tests upstream ("make -k stagingcheck")
<Sweet5hark> - bugzilla grinding
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<Laney> qengho: you might profit from giving sikuli an autopkgtest
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * More work on Orca's gsettings backend which when implemented, will help the accessibility profile implementation.
<willcooke> * Discovered that Unity in Wily has a regression with accessibility with the launcher and quicklists. Quicklists are not speaking with Orca, and once opened, the launcher itself goes silent. I started debugging, will report when I have more.
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> Off sick so only two days to catch up on email and look at XMir issues. Released LightDM 1.16.0.
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> desrt, are you back?
<happyaron> unfortunately quite short ones..
<happyaron> 1. Meeting at Changsha with NUDT
<happyaron> 2. Packaging of pinyin search, written by fjkong
<happyaron> EOF
<willcooke> thanks happyaron
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: desrt
<willcooke> hrm
<willcooke> he ded
<willcooke> #topic Any Other Business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: Any Other Business
<willcooke> Sprint is go.  See email for more details.
<Laney> prague plz
 * larsu seconds prague
<Trevinho> willcooke: you forgot me? :)
<Laney> hahaha
<willcooke> and till
 * happyaron really hopes Toronto, but no go...
 * didrocks +1 prague as well
 * larsu hugs Trevinho 
 * Laney shuts the door on Trevinho's cage
<Trevinho> :°(
<willcooke> Trevinho:  Went to China.  EOF
<larsu> Laney: let me out first!
 * Trevinho is ready to paste :P
 * larsu was still hugging
<willcooke> Trevinho, two secs...
<willcooke> any more votes for sprint locations?
<Trevinho> willcooke: I can be more verbose (but that is just rigth) :D
<larsu> willcooke: 10 more for prague
<didrocks> we did budapest twice, prague one, we need to be even! :)
<Laney> <seb128> prague
<Trevinho> willcooke: well prague never saw it, so i'd go there
<Trevinho> :D
<larsu> willcooke: not sure that's how voting works
 * happyaron send everyone to China
<didrocks> I'm sure seb would +1 prague as well :p
<Laney> <sabdfl> prague
 * Laney coughs
<Trevinho> but I love Budapest as well...
<didrocks> ahah
<happyaron> Laney: lol
<Sweet5hark> prague  <3
<Trevinho> lol
<Trevinho> So... Prague will be! (?)
<attente> abstain
 * larsu believes it when he sees it
<Laney> like the existence of toronto
<willcooke> oki good
<larsu> attente: THINK OF THE BEER
<larsu> wait, budapest is equally good for that
<attente> larsu: alcohol is ruining my life :P
<larsu> attente: maybe we should do it in disneyland, then?
<willcooke> let's loop back to Trevinho quick...
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
<Trevinho> budapest is awesome for everything... But well, not that Prague is bad :)
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Laney> haha yes, get this meeting back in order
<Trevinho> * Not full week because of travel
<Trevinho> * Back from China, got some involvement in unity7 from Kylin guys (longer report soon)
<Trevinho> * Setup a new meeting (every two weeks) in #ubuntukylin-devel for syncing
<Trevinho> * Prepared a document with some development hints for unity7 (raw version http://is.gd/6nrYBA)
<Trevinho> * Initial review of the unity scope pinyin search
<Trevinho> * Prepared new landing for unity7 and compiz branches
<Trevinho> * Testing new landing, new scrollbars needs some fixes (terminal)
<Trevinho> ***
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<Laney> I think you need more than theme fixes for the terminal
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<Laney> see also webkit (e.g. devhelp)
<larsu> Trevinho, Laney: I think rishi fixed the terminal scrollar problems. Is it too late to take .18?
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released 1.0.75 with a crasher fix in texttopdf
<tkamppeter> - cups: Packaged 2.1.0 final release
<tkamppeter> - ippusbxd: investigations on a bug
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah I think so.. But maybe not... At least it seems it works a little better
<Laney> yes
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-08 | Current topic: AOB
<Trevinho> Laney: come on.. :P
<Trevinho> Mh, wherever we go (prague or budapest), I've no direct flights from florence :°(
<larsu> I'm glad meetingology repeats the topic all the time. I constantly forget where the home of the desktop team is
<larsu> Trevinho: florence has an airport? :P
 * Trevinho hits at his darts target with local politicians faces
<larsu> haha
<didrocks> no direct for me to budapest, so 1h40 vs 4h30 in average :/
<didrocks> on*
<Laney> get the train
<larsu> not even with shitty airlines?
<larsu> there's easyjet to both from berlin
<didrocks> larsu: 4h30 is with shitty airlines
<willcooke> ok, gonna wrap the meeting, we can continue discussions though.
<larsu> ah, got it
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep  8 15:56:56 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-09-08-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> Thanks all
<didrocks> thanks!
<Trevinho> larsu: mh, well... if you want to call it so. The landing is like going in roller coaster, due to very short strip
<larsu> :)
<Trevinho> flights lands with brakes on... I broke my tablet because of that
<willcooke> BTW - really good Hangout on Air with the Mycroft CTO
<larsu> seriously? That's some mad stuff
<larsu> willcooke: with dholbach?
<willcooke> larsu, yeah
<larsu> ya he said something about that
<Sweet5hark> prague is 6:30 even with train for me (changing once in berlin)
<larsu> I might take the train as well
<larsu> it's a beautiful ride
<Sweet5hark> larsu: yeah. and in october chances are its neither too hot or too cold for deutsche bahn.
<larsu> hehe
<willcooke> g'night
<gQuigs> isn't Ubuntu  Make the reboot of Ubuntu Quickly?  (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make  | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly)
<gQuigs> time to retire Quickly/
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> quickly was a quick way to write apps
<jcastro> umake is a way to grab IDEs and development packages directly from upstream
<gQuigs> jcastro: so quickly is still something we should recommend to developers?
<jcastro> I'm not sure what the status of quickly is
<gQuigs> hmm.. maybe it's more like the Ubuntu SDK replaced Quickly
<gQuigs> yea, last trunk commit was 2012-11-01, will email desktop team to see if there is anything I'm missing
<larsu> Laney: morning. Do you have a bug about that test failure? Turns out it is a small fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/dbus-test-runner/fix-test-race
<larsu> I'll merge propose this in the morning
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-09
<chris__> i installed ubuntu 15.04 yesterday i had no issues shutting down and restarting so forth and today when i boot it up i get usb enumurate error -71 and i cant get to the desktop i know this is the wrong channel but i was in the ubuntu channel and i was waiting for almost 40 min
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> back in a sec
 * didrocks retries a reboot after upgrade
<didrocks> pitti: that's really weird!
<didrocks> I tried to downgrade as much things as possible - no change
<pitti> didrocks: wb!
<didrocks> (but gnome shell is working fine with multi-screen)
<didrocks> and lightdm
<didrocks> just not unity on "live change"
<didrocks> so I need to set up the monitor xml file
<didrocks> and restart the session
<didrocks> to not have artefacts
<RAOF> didrocks: Do your displays flash?
<didrocks> yep
<RAOF> Change workspace :)
<didrocks> and not a specially pleasant FX :p
<didrocks> seriously?
<didrocks> don't tell me I tried to downgrade the world for this :p
<RAOF> Yeah, it gets compiz to refresh whatever is stupid.
 * didrocks tries to change settings
 * RAOF thought this was a DRI3 problem for a while, but it isn't.
<didrocks> RAOF: zomg!
<didrocks> you're right
<didrocks> I really wonder why I never had that before today thogh
<didrocks> though*
<didrocks> as I plug/unplug my laptop quite regularly
<RAOF> I've had it for a while. I don't *think* I was running anything particularly out-of-archive?
<didrocks> can be yesterday's xorg fix for my crashers which then trigger it for me
<didrocks> RAOF: thanks for the tip! I saw that the bug was reported and on the hot list!
<larsu> good morning!
<larsu> fuck yeah sun!
<didrocks> hey larsu
<didrocks> sun never left here :p
<larsu> yeah, south of france has longer summers than we do ;)
 * larsu stops trolling and wishes didrocks a good sunny morning
<pitti> hey larsu
<larsu> morning pitti!
<pitti> larsu: we already had sun yesterday, which was quite a relief indeed :)
<larsu> pitti: we did a bit as well, but not as nice as right now
<willcooke> Morning
<willcooke> Trevinho, is this something you can look at?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity/+bug/1491542
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1491542 in libunity (Ubuntu) "libunity ftbfs in wily" [Critical,New]
<larsu> morning willcooke
<larsu> ya, airbnb, I'd like to go to the same cities I've recently been to...
 * larsu wonders if he can turn off that newsletter
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<larsu> pitti: how do I kick off a new CI run for dbus-test-runner? Laney's not around yet and I'd like to know if my midnight hack was worth it
<pitti> larsu: I can do it -- is it in -proposed already?
<larsu> pitti: no, it's on a branch. I don't have archive-chops
<larsu> lp:~larsu/dbus-test-runner/fix-test-race
<pitti> larsu: we can't run the production autopkgtests against branches; the near-time plan is to add PPA support, though
<larsu> pitti: ah that would be nice. I'll just wait for Laney to upload to proposed,then
<pitti> larsu: but you can of course run the test locally, or you toss me a .dsc and I build it on ppc64el and run the tests on the production machines with that
<larsu> pitti: I already tested on a porter
<larsu> I'm pretty sure it's fixed, just want to see the green thing ;)
<pitti> larsu: ah, nice!
<Laney> hi
<larsu> morning Laney!
<larsu> how are you?
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> larsu: stop talking!
<didrocks> hey Laney ;)
<larsu> didrocks: does your irc client do tab completion based on recency?
<larsu> that would be pretty cool...
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<pitti> larsu: yes, it does
<didrocks> larsu: yep
 * larsu should switch
<larsu> or get work done..
<Laney> didrocks: larsu: good, thanks!
<Laney> played MGS and went to the pub quiz last night
<Laney> I almost got wiped out on the way there though...
<Laney> but STILL ALIVE
<larsu> oh what happened?
<Laney> someone drove a car at speed without lights out of some side street
<Laney> while i was crossing in front of it...
<Laney> burning rubber and all that
<pitti> urgh!
<pitti> weren't you all shaking after that?
<Laney> I suspect they were doing some crime
<Laney> yes
<willcooke> Sounds like you do need a helmet cam
<Laney> especially when they turned around in the street and some bloke got out ...
<larsu> woah. Glad you're ok!
<Laney> but he just ran off
<pitti> Laney: glad that nothing serious happened to you!
<pitti> gosh -- cars and cities just don't fit together
<Laney> :)
<Laney> larsu: didn't dezrt talk about a way to fix this race in dbus-test-runner itself too?
<larsu> Laney: yes and I started doing that, but it really doesn't work with the way tasks work in there
<larsu> they're always started in parallel
<larsu> and it relies on that
<larsu> we could add something like --wait-for-other-task-to-be-initialized
<larsu> (and in fact, I started working on a patch that did that)
<larsu> (but it became unwieldy quickly - so I decided on the saner solution last night)
<pitti> didrocks: NB that pandora-build has a binary dependency on quickly-ubuntu-template; otherwise there are no rdepends left, we could remove quickly and quickly-lens-templates
<didrocks> pitti: interesting about pandora-build, I need to look at why (there is no reason to dep on a template)
<Laney> larsu: isn't it making it do all of the watching before starting the tasks?
<didrocks> pitti: I'll have a look later this week, finishing up some snappy-related things
<Laney> that already breaks things?
<larsu> Laney: no, it waits only for that *one* tasks
<pitti> didrocks: it's also dep'ing on quickly itself
<larsu> *task
<larsu> all other are started immediately
<didrocks> pitti: I'll have a look
<larsu> and obviously we can't add a --wait for the task that owns the name
<pitti> didrocks: merci
<Laney> but you can say don't start any tasks until I've processed all of the wait-fors
<larsu> yes, I thought about this as well
<larsu> good luck doing that if you're up for it
<Laney> HAHA
<didrocks> de rien ;)
 * Laney goes to sit in the corner
<larsu> Laney: it's possible, but requires major refactor
<larsu> Laney: if you're entirely unhappy with the current solution, we could go for that
<Laney> I guess this doesn't happen too much in reality
<larsu> I agree that this patch is a bit fix-the-race-with-a-timeout-y
<Laney> let's get tedg to have a look later & we can upload it today
<Laney> thanks for working on it!
<larsu> sure
<larsu> thanks for helping me get on porter ;)
<Laney> np
<Laney> it comes in helpful sometimes
<larsu> indeed
<hikiko> hello :)
<didrocks> hey hikiko!
<darkxst> hey didrocks
<hikiko> hi didrocks
<hikiko> je suis a Paris!
<hikiko> a CDG :p
<didrocks> evening darkxst :)
<didrocks> hikiko: oh, hoping that your connection will not make you stay there too long :)
<hikiko> no :) the flight will be on time
<hikiko> I just arrived early
<darkxst> didrocks, had an interview today, hopefully I did ok
<didrocks> darkxst: oh, good luck! :)
<darkxst> and of course steve handballed me a essentially 'NEW' review, first ever and under interview
<didrocks> waow, directly a NEW review, I hope at least it wasn't anything like Qt :p
<darkxst> well no, and apparently the package is actaully in debian, its bad, and I generally haven't dealt with random packages!
<Laney> sounds like a fun experience
<darkxst> if i get the job sure, though having an interview and packaging review at the same time was a bit hard
<darkxst> I think I picked out the worst of it though
<darkxst> and if i get the job, I'm coming to europe
<darkxst> not that its a requirement, but because I can
<Laney> won't you need to get a permit?
<darkxst> Laney, why? I have a UK passport
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> the best one
<darkxst> yes, certainly much better than my AUS passport
<Laney> http://www.movehub.com/sites/default/files/filemanager/passport-power-fixed.png
<darkxst> but a lot of those would just be tourism visas?
<Laney> right
<Laney> still the best
<Laney> and: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-34177107
 * Laney is dressed entirely in union flags today
<darkxst> Laney, your looking a little old there!
<willcooke> Laney, phone:   01286 86 8081
<Laney> 0181 811 8181
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> Going, going, going LIVE
<willcooke> I still use that number when filling in online forms that I dont want to have my real number
<pitti> Laney: heh, your Queen was all over the news yesterday in Germany even
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> I actually didn't know that until I heard it on the radio this morning...
<Laney> probably would have guessed she already had the record
<Sweet5hark> pitti: No wonder: German want to be kept informed about the news from house Coburg-Sachsen and Gotha! Esp. in relation to the Battenbergs!
 * larsu wonders wtf Sweet5hark is talking about
<pitti> Sweet5hark: I'm afraid I don't read enough "Klatschzeitungen" (in fact, none at all) to comprehend that :-(
<larsu> not German enough I guess
<pitti> Sweet5hark: is some British prince related to these families?
<ogra_> are we discussion SuperIllu ?
<ogra_> *discussing
<pitti> /join #ubuntu-tabloids
<ogra_> this channel seriously degraded recently :P
<Sweet5hark> lol, this is hilarious
<willcooke> \o/
<pitti> non, cette chaîne est encore la mieux ! :-)
<larsu> ogra_: recently?
<ogra_> heh
<pitti> I switched teams twice since my desktop days, and the guys here haven't kicked me out yet → happy ☺
<larsu> that's because you haven't *really* switched
<larsu> desktop at heart
<pitti> well, I haven't done a gnome commit or desktop package upload for like two years :/
<Sweet5hark> larsu: up until 1914, the house windsor was actually called house coburg-sachsen and gotha. some minor conflict in europe caused the namechange for reasons of popularity with the common people. same with the queens husbands name battenberg->mountbatten. <end of tabloid section/>
<larsu> pitti: psst
<larsu> Sweet5hark: "interesting"
<pitti> Sweet5hark: thanks for the education :)  (... "some minor conflict"...)
<larsu> it actually is interesting
<larsu> for some weird definition of that word
<pitti> yeah, it's history much more than tabloid indeed
 * larsu congratulates the queen and all her ... err ... subjects?!
<pitti> I guess gossip just turns into history for people who became sufficiently important
<pitti> larsu: subordinates? not sure
<larsu> Laney, willcooke: what are you to the queen?
<Laney> subject
<larsu> subjects? subordinates?
<larsu> slaves?
<willcooke> next door neighbour
<pitti> admirer?
<larsu> Laney: thanks :)
<Laney> biggest fan and borderline stalker
<larsu> willcooke: ooh. Did she ever come over because she was out of eggs?
<Sweet5hark> larsu: subjects of her majesty. I challenge you to address people like that in scotland though.
 * Laney has a tattoo of the queen's face
 * pitti imagines Laney picking up the phone "Hey Liz, wanna come over for a beer?"
<Laney> don't ask where
<larsu> where?
<Laney> on the underside of my feet
<Laney> I did it to maximise pain
<willcooke> larsu, *all* the time.  Seriously.  And when she runs out of king size cigarette papers at 3 in the morning
 * larsu ← doesn't follow orders like a subject
<Laney> that is how much I love her
<larsu> willcooke: haha "king size"
<Sweet5hark> krkr
<willcooke> haha
<larsu> Laney: dunno if tatoos on feet symbolize love...
<pitti> larsu: not from sabdfl either? :-)
<larsu> pitti: of course not^W^W^Wyes, I do!
<Sweet5hark> one could put a tattoo on the underside of the foot, depicting a GNOME foot, which has a GNOME foot tattoo, which has a GNOME foot tattoo, which has a GNOME foot tattoo ...
<darkxst> Sweet5hark, there is a new logo in the wild,
<Trevinho> larsu: you want re-ack the change on ubuntu-themes? I've fixed the terminal style... The change also had the side effect of fixing the issue that caused it to resize when using the scrollbars (that was caused by widget size changes we had before)
<larsu> Trevinho: sure
<Trevinho> ta
<didrocks> willcooke: oh, btw, I experienced the display monitor bug when changing config, do you have the bug # handy?
<Trevinho> didrocks: which one? Blank areas?
<didrocks> willcooke: as RAOF mentionned, it's a compiz/unity issue (you change workspace and all artefacts are gone)
<didrocks> yep
<Trevinho> didrocks: andyrock is on it
<didrocks> oh excellent!
<didrocks> blank and flashing, right?
<willcooke> didrocks, changing work spaces didnt make any difference to me
<didrocks> it did for me, tried multiple time
<didrocks> however, dunno why it started affecting me today
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah, I didn't try by changing WS, the only fix was to kill unity :D
<didrocks> (tried to rollback this morning every updates for an hour, didn't find anything)
<didrocks> Trevinho: seems it did work for RAOF and I
<didrocks> and yeah, I would have never tried :p
<willcooke> I /think/ that Seb and I revert to an old kernel to fix it
<Trevinho> didrocks: might be, I just didn't try :)
<willcooke> lemme see if I can find the bug
<didrocks> can be 2 issues…
<larsu> Trevinho: I get a black background behind the scrollbar in terminal
<didrocks> willcooke: was it flashing for oyu?
<didrocks> you*
<Trevinho> larsu: isn't your terminal black anyway? :o
<willcooke> didrocks, it was
<larsu> Trevinho: nope
<Trevinho> larsu: well, that's for radiance :) it should be black..
<Trevinho> larsu: unfortunately it seems that it's impossible to make the actual BG transparent
<Trevinho> so.... Mh let me see... if the bg can be different...
<Trevinho> I didn't think it could be still changed without theming
<willcooke> didrocks, I think we haven't opened a bug yet because we couldn't work out what had changed
<willcooke> looking at seb's bugs I don't see anything
<larsu> Trevinho: I think last time I tried it I found out the same thing
<Trevinho> oh... So yes. the workspace changes fixes it
<larsu> Trevinho: but we need to support differently-colored terminal backgrounds
<Trevinho> larsu: let me see if I can find something by patching it...
<larsu> thanks
<Trevinho> didrocks, willcooke: the issue has been caused by a fix in unity, that unfortunately didn't take care of a bug in compiz :D. But andyrock should have a solution already.
<didrocks> Trevinho: classical "fixing there, breaking here"? :)
<willcooke> Trevinho, sweet.  I'll happily give it a go and report back
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you have a bug for it? (I guess would be nice to scrubscribe)
<willcooke> oh, I remember... popey - do you have a bug handy for the flickering screen issue?
<Trevinho> didrocks: I had it (since it was reported sooo long ago), but I can't find it -_-
<Trevinho> didrocks: the easier way to reproduce is just resizing a vmware window
<popey> willcooke: the one we looked at at the sprint?
<willcooke> popey, yeah
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1421575
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1421575 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Desktop corruption when changing monitor config" [High,Triaged]
<willcooke> thanks popey
<willcooke> didrocks, Trevinho ^^
<larsu> so ... ubuntu-system-settings, unity-control-center, ubiquity, indicator-datetime (and probably other things) depend on libtimezonemap
<larsu> which in turn depends on gtk
<larsu> which we don't want on the phone by default
<Trevinho> mh, ok... I'm sure there was another bug (from june)... It was something like "new mesa breaks unity...." but I can't find it anymore. I also replied, but no luck :(
<larsu> u-s-s only uses it to parse the timezone file and maybe in the future get it from geonames.ubuntu.com
<didrocks> willcooke: unsure if we should use that one for the one andyrock is looking at
<didrocks> willcooke: maybe, let's wait for andy and the fix, we try it and see if you still have your issue
<didrocks> (and so different cause)
<Trevinho> Mh, the picture looks different from what I have BTW:..
<willcooke> didrocks, sounds good
<larsu> we have two options: (1) split the library or (2) reimplement (or copy) the parsing
<Trevinho> Let's see
<larsu> any suggestiongs?
<larsu> *suggestions
<andyrock> yeah I'm blocked on another compiz bug
<larsu> Laney and I are of different opinion
<larsu> maybe qt already has something for that?
<didrocks> larsu: that's what I was going to say…
<Laney> No
<didrocks> they don't?
<Laney> no
<didrocks> :(
<Laney> otherwise I wouldn't have made it use this
<larsu> I guess Laney looked into that when he developed the time-date plugin
<didrocks> I know it's not in QML, I would have hoped for the C++ version at least
<didrocks> hum
<Laney> The logic gets more complicated when someone implements the changes to weed out the shitty things from the results
<larsu> right, this is a good point
<larsu> also when we start doing a hybrid local/geonames approach
<Laney> and all of these benefits are desirable for the installer, system-settings and everywhere else
<Laney> IMHO
<larsu> so we need a library in C, wrapped by C++, wrapped by qml
<didrocks> agreed, you have multiple place where you want that behavior
<larsu> or a daemon...
 * larsu hides
<Laney> you can just call the C from u-s-s
<Laney> like we do currently
<Laney> I don't imagine it would require much, if any, more glue there
<larsu> at some point people will want c++
<larsu> like they did for gsettings-qt
<Laney> one step at a time
<larsu> meh
<larsu> I bet the next person using this will just implement it themselves
<larsu> we should get the unity api team to do this
<larsu> it's their job!
<larsu> at least we need their input
 * larsu feels ignored
 * Laney hugs larsu
<larsu> :)
<Laney> I think the C++/QML thing could be done by them or whoever wants it
 * larsu hugs back
<Laney> in the meantime we can write the glib thing
<larsu> libtimezone-locator?
<jhodapp> Laney, hey, would you be able to prepare a silo against vivid+overlay for gstreamer 1.5.2...we're wanting to try to make sure that both vivid+overlay and wily are completely synced for the media stuff and this is the last change necessary
<Laney> jhodapp: does it build against that?
<Laney> jhodapp: also, are you sure that you want a pre-release there?
<jhodapp> Laney, not currently, it would need a platform-api sync as well
<Laney> and finally, it's .90 not and not .2
<jhodapp> Laney, yes
<Laney> ok...
<jhodapp> Laney, didn't it used to be .2? I didn't pull that from nowhere :)
<Laney> yes
<Laney> wily moves on
<jhodapp> ok good, I'm not going insane :)
<jhodapp> Laney, thank you sir
<Laney> I still think you're taking a risk if this is going to go to customers
<Laney> jhodapp: but can you get a silo with the pre-requisites in it?
<jhodapp> Laney, we'll give it a good test, it won't land for customers unless we're completely satisfied
<Laney> the 1.6.0 final should come soon
<jhodapp> Laney, any idea when?
<desrt> hi desktop
 * desrt rejoins EST
<larsu> hi desrt!
<Laney> jhodapp: they're following the gnome schedule more or less, so a couple of weeks
<Laney> howdy desrt
<jhodapp> Laney, ok, let's go with 1.5.90 right now and we can start testing with it...abeato is going to get platform-api into a silo against vivid and I'll let you know when that's ready. But we could hold off landing until 1.6 then
<larsu> Laney: oh wow system-settings only fetches a list and does all the matching itself?!
<larsu> maybe we should simply ship a gvariant blob (desrt will be happy) of the list and load that?
<larsu> or even mmap it
<desrt> gvariant on mars!!
<larsu> desrt: this is specifically about earth
<larsu> as in "cities on earth"
<Laney> the matching should probably go back to the library I guess
<desrt> you want something with compression
<desrt> this is a giant list that will take up a lot of space and compress well
<larsu> how does that work with qabstracttablemodel?
<desrt> and if you use a block compressor and put it in sorted order, you can binary search it
<desrt> probably don't.
<desrt> *doesn't
<larsu> doesn't what?
<desrt> the compressed approach
<larsu> we seem to be set on writing a new library anyway
<Laney> I'll help work out the system settings side once a good API exists
<larsu> so we might as well do it right
<larsu> desrt: why not?
<desrt> i have to assume the existing interface of the tabelmodel will not be easy to implement against a binary-searchable seekable compressed stream in an efficient way
<desrt> and in particular, the way in which frontends use that interface could be shite
<larsu> all they want to do is get a list of cities for a substr
<desrt> how about prefix? :)
<larsu> might be overkill for 5 megs of data
<desrt> well
<desrt> honestly, at 5MB of data, you can just keep it compressed on disk and then extract it into RAM when you're using it
<desrt> which is rarely
<larsu> exactly
<desrt> so forget mmap :)
<larsu> this is what we're doing now (except parse from a .txt file)
<larsu> but if we only doing this
<larsu> we might as well sktip the lib and load a gvariant
<larsu> *skip
<desrt> .gv.xz :)
 * larsu would be happier about that
<larsu> but Laney might not be
<desrt> the streaming decompression in glib is very excellent
<Laney> need to implement mpt's skip-the-shit algorithm
<larsu> skip the shit?
<larsu> ya, I'd do that at creation time
<larsu> that will reduce file size as well
<desrt> what if we want the shit?
<larsu> nobody wants the shit
<Laney> In addition, to avoid duplication, a suburb (PPLX) should not be included in search results whenever a larger settlement (PPL, PPLA, PPLC) that has the same time zone is present in the same search results
<larsu> hence the nmae
<desrt> i know a guy who lives outside of LA...
<larsu> in a city that is not a PPLX
<larsu> I would hope
 * desrt reads pplx as peopleplex
<larsu> gzip gets it down to 1.9mb
<larsu> nice
<desrt> larsu: would accept a patch for g_variant_new_from_input_stream() if you can figure out the fucked-up-ness of the library layering
<desrt> ie: because of gio/glib would probably need to look more like g_input_stream_read_gvariant() or something dumb like that
<larsu> g_variant_input_stream_new()
<desrt> no.
<desrt> that's something else :)
<desrt> although i guess you could use it as this, with some very minimal extra framing
<larsu> what would that be?
<desrt> ie: a 8-byte size record at the start of the file
<larsu> this is how gfileinputstream works, right?
<desrt> no.  that works by posix...
<larsu> y posix?
<larsu> man I hate glib's streams
<desrt> GInputStream API is basically a posix copy
<desrt> heh
<desrt> you were talking about how good they are only a week ago :)
 * larsu wishes we had something like node's streams
<desrt> in context of "GIO is such shit... but at least the streams are OK" :)
<larsu> desrt: and you started to point out how shitty they are
<larsu> with read_all
<desrt> it's a bit of a disaster
<desrt> but it's actually not beyond repair
<larsu> and ginputstream is quite ok, it's the subclasses that are bad
<desrt> dunno
<desrt> subclasses are useful
<desrt> the buffered and data streams are pretty much what you want them to be
<desrt> the converter stream is pretty much what you want it to be
<desrt> and the converters themselves are good
<desrt> and there is a lot of conveinent utility API around all of this stuff
<desrt> (although there are annoying gaps in that API that could use to be filled in)
<desrt> it's _pouring_
<desrt> nice view of that from here :)
<larsu> but back to the topic
<larsu> why is gvariantinputstream different from gfileinputstream?
<desrt> GVariantInputStream would be a filter stream
<desrt> well, in fact, GVariantInputStream would not be an input stream at all
<desrt> but rather would contain an input stream
<larsu> ah, so the naming's weird
<desrt> ie: there would be no read() that gets you bytes
<larsu> right
<desrt> the filterinputstream model is a bit sideways, i will give you
<desrt> since filters must also be streams in the "i can read some bytes" sense
<desrt> whereas i would tend to think of a GVariantInputStream as a filter....
<desrt> but this is pretty much a limitation of using subclasses instead of interfaces
<desrt> anyway... this is all pretty theoretical... all you need to do is to make a fileinputstream, wrap it in a converter (decompressor) stream, and splice() that into a memoryinputstream
<desrt> .steal_bytes() from that stream and shove them into a GVariant
<desrt> done
<desrt> *into a memoryoutputstream
<larsu> this sounds more complicated than I'd expect...
<desrt> the "nice new API" would take care of the creating of the memory output stream, splicing, stealing, and construction of GVariant
<desrt> you could also read_all_as_bytes() but that doesn't exist yet :)
<larsu> Laney: would you be ok with this solution as well?
<larsu> desrt: why do we need a memory output stream in between?
<desrt> you could also just use libxz or whatever it is externally
<desrt> larsu: you don't.  it's just a convenient way of getting some bytes
<desrt> splice() is nice
<larsu> ah, got it
<desrt> anyway
<desrt> gotta catch a flight
<desrt> so airplane mode
<Laney> larsu: what does it look like from the client side?
<larsu> Laney: iterating over a variant
<larsu> desrt: have a safe trip!
<larsu> Laney: maybe that's a shitty interface though...
<Laney> meh, it's probably alright
<davmor2> Laney: hey, I upgraded to wily on the first beta release and I noticed that the power indicator isn't showing an icon on fully charged with power connected.  If I detatch the power I get an icon and if I plug it back in after 30 minutes then I get the charging icon till it shows as full again
<Laney> what's the preference in Power?
<davmor2> Laney: when Battery is present
<Laney> it sounds like the behaviour of the second optino
<davmor2> http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/power-indicator.png this is what I see note the icon is missing not that the indicator is, it is the square next to the sound indicator
<Laney> you have the *not found* icon
<davmor2> Laney: hence saying it isn't showing the icon
<davmor2> Laney: it is only that full one with power though
<Laney> isn't showing the icon sounds like it is showing nothing
<davmor2> Laney: ah sorry :)
<Laney> can't make this happen
<davmor2> Laney: is there a log I can look at so I know the path it is looking at?
<davmor2> Laney: and see if the icon is actually there
<Laney> stop indicator-power; G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-power/indicator-power-service
<davmor2> Laney: thanks I'll give it a go
<Laney> or maybe .cache/upstart/indicator-power.log
<Laney> wait
<Laney> there is a power icon in that screenshot?
<Laney> 3 from left
<davmor2> Laney: that is the Solaar one for the logitech keyboard and mouse
<davmor2> Laney: the missing icon one is the power indicator
<Trevinho> davmor2: also checking UPS can be a good way to check it
<Trevinho> gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.Unity.Panel.Service.Desktop --object-path /com/canonical/Unity/Panel/Service --method com.canonical.Unity.Panel.Service.SyncOne com.canonical.indicator.power
<Trevinho> For instance, here it returns
<Trevinho> ([('com.canonical.indicator.power', '0x1966400', 'indicator-power', '', true, false, uint32 5, '/usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/status/22/battery-full-charged-symbolic.svg', true, true, 1460)],)
<Trevinho> larsu: so... I've complied the terminal 3.18, just to check if anything changed... And actually has not
<larsu> Trevinho: the change would be in vte
<Trevinho> larsu: mh, I thought about that... let me see
<davmor2> Laney: Trevinho: I still see no mention of the icon it is looking for but I do see deprecated commands http://paste.ubuntu.com/12320941/
<Trevinho> larsu: let me check if I can get that scrollbar transparent in some way.... Otherwise we have to do a choice. Make it light or dark. ;/
<Trevinho> I'd vote for dark since it's default, and even with light BGs it doens't look too bad (http://i.imgur.com/479fsmQ.png)
<Trevinho> davmor2: check that gdbus command I pasted before
<Trevinho> err sorry it's there
<Laney> image-missing
<davmor2> :)
<Laney> so do you have /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/status/22/battery-full-charged-symbolic.svg ?
<larsu> Trevinho: we have the background transparent by default, no?
<Trevinho> larsu: nope
<larsu> Trevinho: we should turn o-s off for gnome-terminal if we need to give it a bg
<larsu> how does Adwaita do it?
<Trevinho> larsu: adwaita is all opaque... and it doesn't change size
<Trevinho> larsu: we can just always use the fat-mode for terminal, but I don't like that much
<larsu> Trevinho: better than always a background color
<Trevinho> larsu: well, we need a bg anyway...
<davmor2> Laney: oh should there be 2 of them?
<Laney> 2 what?
<davmor2> Laney: /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/status/22/battery-full-charged-symbolic.svg
<Trevinho> larsu: it's just that it would be always dark or light
<larsu> ya...
 * Trevinho checks if coding can help
<larsu> meh, I don't actually care
<Laney> davmor2: don't get it, that's just one icon no?
<davmor2> Laney: nevermind charged and charging
<davmor2> Laney: so I have both let me open it up in nautilus and make sure there is an actual image to it
<davmor2> Laney: yeap I have the icon and it has an image :)
<Trevinho> with default bg I think they look quite nice (http://imgur.com/PI10vDG,qDk2OGS#1, there are both images for mouse hovering and not)
<larsu> I suspect many people will not use the default bg
<larsu> and also that especially those people will care a lot about this issue :D
<larsu> but feel free to try ;)
<Laney> Trevinho: can you help davmor2 maybe?
<Trevinho> mh, yeah... let me see
 * willcooke is charging his test laptop to see if it effects him too
 * Laney has to go eat lunch
<Laney> before my face falls off
<Trevinho> Laney: eating lunch is too mainstream!
<davmor2> Laney: Lunch it's getting on for tea time
<Laney> just realised the cleaner is going to come in the middle of me trying to eat
<Laney> #middleclassproblems
<Trevinho> As for the icon... Mh, it's weird since I guess that that's the icon that the indicator provides
<Laney> it's from the theme
<Trevinho> davmor2: if you want to debug, the right spot is gtk_image_to_data inside panel-service.c
<Trevinho> (what a bad function name...)
<Laney> indicator-power calls g_themed_icon_new_from_names itself
<willcooke> embed irc hyperlinks
<willcooke> err, wrong window
 * didrocks was trying to think hard about a link :)
<willcooke> I assume its irc:// but how do you specify the server
<willcooke> ah, found a page that answers that
<Trevinho> irc://irc.freenode.org/channel
<willcooke> :) thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> I think you are my new Google
<Trevinho> :)
<willcooke> Trevinho, what is the gross domestic product of The Vatican
<larsu> $666
<willcooke> \o/
<Trevinho> lol..
<Trevinho> Ah, I think it's ... /#channel btw... or ..... /nickname (and can also be ircs://)
<willcooke> meh GDocs doesn't allow it
<Trevinho> willcooke: use http://is.gd to workjaround it
<willcooke> hahaha
<willcooke> nice
<Trevinho> willcooke: i.e http://is.gd/ubuntu_desktop_irc points here
<Trevinho> with stats :D http://is.gd/stats.php?url=ubuntu_desktop_irc
<Sweet5hark> urgh, great. there goes the "getting to the libreoffice conference comfortably by train".
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, oh noez!  What happened?
<Sweet5hark> seems denmark just canceled all trains from germany.
<ogra_> oh my
<Sweet5hark> "Welcome to the schengen area. There are refugees about. Please wait until we have reerected national borders Berlin-wall style."
<ogra_> and they just want to go through, they dont even aim for denmark
<Sweet5hark> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=da&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dsb.dk%2Ftrafikinformation%2Fandringer-i-trafik-og-drift%2Fandringer-i-trafik-og-drift%2Ffr-internationale-tog%2F&edit-text=&act=url
<Trevinho> larsu: tried even git vte... Still buggy scrollbar (i.e. can't be transparent and doesn't support .hovering class)
<larsu> :/
<willcooke> davmor2, larsu Trevinho - my laptop is now fully charged, and I *do* have the correct icons
<willcooke> fwiw
<davmor2> willcooke: thanks I think it just got screwed up in the upgrade to be honest I'll try a live cd later
<willcooke> Parcel to Brazil is now in the right country.  Parcel to Germany, still at Heathrow.  Sent via the same service.
<Laney> larsu: conflict when merging the two i-datetime branches; think that one needs to be merged with the other (prereq)
<larsu> Laney: oh, isn't it?
 * larsu should not use git-bzr for such things...
<Laney> seems not
<Laney> it's usually sane but this time they touch the same stuff
 * larsu fixes
<Laney> fantastisch
<larsu> :)
<larsu> ah conflicts indeed
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1491964/comments/7 clear remaining issues?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1491964 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[FFE] LibreOffice 5.0.x for wily" [Undecided,Triaged]
<cyphermox> Sweet5hark: not really
<Trevinho> larsu: I think i've the right fix... But i need to polish it
<cyphermox> the gcc5 transition doesn't mean that we should duplicate code if it's already in the archive
<larsu> Trevinho: cool!
<cyphermox> the whole changelog is very confusing, there's changes in there that mean nothing if it's already been applied to earlier releases and there's essentially no change
<Trevinho> larsu: basically the reason is that the scrollbar is in an hbox, together with the terminal screen... So the background is transparent. But the window has white bg.... Basically making the hbox bg the same of the terminal one works
<Trevinho> Ah, since the override bg function is deprecated, really isn't an utility function to do this with a GdkARGB without translating it into a string? :o
<larsu> Laney: my own branches confuse me :/
<larsu> it's like ... what's going on, I didn't even touch this!
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: as written in the FFE comment, a changelog cannot really represent the three-way branch merge that is a new major LibreOffice version. Of course, we shouldnt duplicate code without a reason. Are you suggesting we should sponsor a package with system libs even though its not widely tested by endusers? That is the alternative.
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: For me, thats a trivial change
<cyphermox> I'm never saying untested things should land, that's wrong too
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: But I really would prefer not to do so with the first upload of a new major series package.
<cyphermox> so are those fully external libraries or are they things normally built by libreoffice source?
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: Well, it either rock or a hard place -- as usual with LibreOffice. And as said: I want to go back to system libs. Right after this is in wily, I'll switch back here, testbuild with that and then only wait for 5.0.2.2 to be tagged upstream to land both together.
<cyphermox> that isn't really answering the question though, are these libs from libreoffice source normally? or are they completely separate projects?
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: I'd rather not put even more change in _this_ upload (as that is the alternate).
<cyphermox> I'm trying to get enough state about the whole thing to properly review libreoffice, it's far from the types of project I usually look at
<cyphermox> it's also unclear to me whether using the internal copy of these libs is deviating from Debian
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: LibreOffice bundles ~all the tarballs of the libs we usually ship in the distro in the libreoffice.orig-src*.tar.xz tarball (a tarball of ~50 tarballs). Ideally we dont use any of those, but we always bundle them in the source, so that, if for some reason an internal copy is needed we can use it without doing a fake upsteam version (like 5.0.1+somenastyfix1) for adding the bundled external.
<cyphermox> so collada is something that comes from libreoffice / TDF?
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: that is a practice that is shared with debian: they also have ~all the tarballs in their libreoffice.orig-src*.tar.xz.
<larsu> Laney: hm, not sure which branch to overwrite now ... prereq doesn't work because I had to fix up some commits
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: in a way, it is coming from TDF: e.g. on window, TDF has to build all those too. when you do a TDF-style upstream or developer build, you are downloading all those externals from a TDF server.
<cyphermox> but who is upstream?
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: various. Consider TDF/LibreOffice being a small source distro on its own for these. See e.g. the upstream download.lst: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/tree/download.lst
<Laney> larsu: you need more commits in the remove warnings branch or what?
<larsu> Laney: yes
<larsu> well, not more
<larsu> I amended the first one....
<Laney> then that one
<Laney> oh...
<larsu> shall I just push a new one>
<larsu> >
<larsu> ?
<Laney> just overwrite it
<Laney> I would have probably done another one on top
<larsu> yeah that was unwieldy
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: (for some of those TDF is upstream itself, e.g. for the document liberation libraries like librevenge, libvisio etc.)
<larsu> (also, I was using git rebase \o)
<Laney> /o\
 * desrt gets annoyed at inotify some more
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: note none of this is new: it has been like that since before there even was libreoffice in openoffice/go-oo and is so in Debian too.
<cyphermox> well, you know, but I don't
<cyphermox> so I need to find that and that helps me review the whole thing
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: sorry, Im quite blind to the ugliness by now ;)
<cyphermox> there isn't enough beer in the world...
<larsu> Laney: pushed
<cyphermox> I don't know how you manage to stay sane and/or sober.
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: why do you assume me to be either?
<larsu> Laney: weird, it shows my last commit from the other branch, but not yours
 * larsu is confused
<larsu> but this branch hs everything in it
<larsu> it's just launchpad
<cyphermox> Sweet5hark: you're neither in the hospital (you're online) or tied up in a long-sleeved jacket (able to type) :D
<ogra_> he's got a fast nose for typing ;)
<Laney> this sucks
<Laney> can I just take the one branch?
<Laney> if it has everything, then yes
<Laney> doing that
<larsu> yep
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: In the old days, being able to switch between using the internal or external version of a libs was essential, as with some 50 libs one of them would always break openoffice (esp. if openoffice vendor-patched their libs).
<Sweet5hark> cyphermox: while upstream libreoffice still does some small vendor patches, the problem isnt that huge anymore luckily. Still we have all that foo in place for it: You add or remove something from the SYSTEM_STUFF variable in the ./debian/rules file, regenerate the control file with "./debian/rules control" to update build/runtime deps and then rebuild the source package ...
<Sweet5hark> (Yes, ./debian/control for LibreOffice is generated by a rule in ./debian/rules in case you didnt see this before.)
<cyphermox> yeah, I saw
<desrt> new nightmares in inotify land: watch file /home/desrt/foo, rm file /home/desrt/foo
<desrt> what event gets reported?
<desrt> "attributes changed", of course
<desrt> because /home/desrt/foo and /home/desrt/bar were both hardlinks to the same inode, and because of that the file wasn't really deleted -- only its link count changed
<willcooke> right, time to go.  l8r
<Trevinho> larsu: I've added the patch https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=754796
<ubot5> Gnome bug 754796 in general "Scrollbar should match the terminal screen background" [Normal,Assigned]
<Trevinho> Laney: would you be ok on patching our version with that, waiting upstream?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-10
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<didrocks> bonjour pitti, comment ça va ?
<pitti> didrocks: c,a va bien !
<pitti> eh -- mon cle' de compose e'st casse' !
<pitti> happens once in every blue moon
<didrocks> c'est l'heure de passer en azerty !
<pitti> jamais !
<didrocks> ne jamais dire jamais :p
<pitti> ah, changer la configuration du clavier et retour l'arrange
<didrocks> bizarre, comme si la configuration changeait toute seule
<larsu> good morning!
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<pitti> hey larsu
<larsu> hi pitti and didrocks! How are you?
<pitti> larsu: quite well, thanks!
 * larsu convinced half the systemd team to join telegram yesterday :)
<didrocks> larsu: Good thanks! Fighting with different behavior of pep8 through releases though :/
<larsu> didrocks: uh oh. good luck!
<didrocks> larsu: how are you?
<larsu> pitti: awesome. Eating tasty breakfast at a new cafe
<larsu> didrocks: ^
<pitti> yummy
<didrocks> heh ;)
<larsu> includes a croissant
<larsu> without chocolate ;)
<pitti> larsu: avec du chocolat ? :-)
<larsu> ha! Got there first l)
<didrocks> phew!
<didrocks> that was close
<didrocks> avoided a catastrophe
 * pitti takes off the asbestos pants again
<pitti> err
 * pitti perde le pantalon d'asbesto à nouveau
<larsu> hum?
<pitti> désolé pour la language fausse
<didrocks> don't get it either :p asbesto?
<pitti> for the chocolate flamewar
<pitti> nevermind
<pitti> "avoided a catastrophe"
<didrocks> I get it's not that asbesto: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asbestos
<didrocks> guess*
<pitti> didrocks: that's the very thing you should have when entering fire/a flame war
<pitti> didrocks: don't tell me you've never heard of asbestos before? Or the proverbial pants made of it?
<didrocks> ah, ok, getting you now :) Never heard about the proverbial pants made of it though, no
<pitti> wow
<RAOF> You've never run around in your pretty little asbestos suit?
<larsu> all the time@
 * larsu has problems with punctuation recently
<larsu> s/@/!
<Laney> HAI
<larsu> morning Laney!
<Laney> what's up
<larsu> not mch
<larsu> you?
<pitti> hey Laney
 * Sweet5hark1 see the asbestos chocolate mix in backlog and is suspicous ...
<didrocks> good morning early Laney :)
<didrocks> hey Sweet5hark1
<Laney> also not much
<Laney> yeah so I can go early to climb ^_^
<didrocks> heh
<willcooke> hey ho
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke.
<willcooke> hey TheMuso
<didrocks> hey willcooke, TheMuso
<didrocks> pitti: since a few weeks, everytime I update systemd, I do have the unity lockscreen taking over, is that known?
<didrocks> I guess the issue is either unity or systemd side (like logind…)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, bug 1473800
<ubot5> bug 1473800 in systemd (Ubuntu) "restarting logind during systemd update causes screen to lock" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473800
<pitti> didrocks: I haven't found time yet to dig into details, just found a smaller reproducer
<didrocks> pitti: as long as it's widespread and in your capable hands, I trust it will get fixed then ;)
 * didrocks hugs pitti
 * pitti hugs didrocks back
<pitti> didrocks: matter of time mostly
<didrocks> yeah, I justed wanted to confirm that wasn't setup-specific
<didrocks> just*
<pitti> didrocks: no, seems to happen everywhere
<darkxst> hey pitti didrocks willcooke
<pitti> hey darkxst, how are you?
<didrocks> good evening darkxst!
<darkxst> pitti, good, finally kicked the flu this week!
<pitti> didrocks: good to hear! did it stick around for that long?
<willcooke> hey darkxst
<darkxst> pitti, it was a solid 2 weeks of bad
<darkxst> pitti, plymouth themes are not in initramfs right?
<willcooke> Trevinho, thanks for you comments on the doc.  Do you need me for your Kylin meeting?
<pitti> darkxst: they will be if you install e. g. cryptsetup
<darkxst> yet I uploaded a fix Mon or so and it only kicked in today (apparently, according to a few users)
<didrocks> darkxst: mirrors delay perhaps?
<darkxst> pitti, ah, fix was for password dialof
<Trevinho> willcooke: well, no, but if you want to give your welcome (as 1st time), feel free ;)
<darkxst> dialog
<didrocks> ah ok then :)
<darkxst> pitti, so I suppose it will never happen again, but how does a package force an initramfs rebuild
<pitti> darkxst: the postinst can call update-initramfs -u, if the update-initramfs command is available
<darkxst> pitti, ok
<Trevinho> Laney: ehy, can you give a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/wily/gnome-terminal/scrollbar-background-fix/+merge/270605 ?
<Laney> Trevinho: busy atm, hopefully will do later
<Laney> what did upstream say?
<Trevinho> Laney: well, they want to wait for a proper solution for now... Which is scrolled window, but it needs gtk patching
<Trevinho> Laney: also they want disable OSB by default in terminal... But I think that's because of a misunderstanding. Since OSB doesn't cover content. This happens in the terminal BTW (when using the experimental and very broken first patch)
<Laney> "this"?
<larsu> .c
<Laney> .h
<didrocks> .go
<larsu> I should disable my touchpad
<larsu> accidentally hit it while typing a filename
 * larsu is happy this didn't happen while typing a password :)
<Laney> I wonder why disable while typing doesn't really work
<Trevinho> shouldn't touchpad be disabled temporary while writing?
<Trevinho> ah, ok.. :)
<larsu> Laney, didrocks: good reply, though ;)
<Trevinho> In mine it works
<Laney> think it's a driver thing
<larsu> "should"
<darkxst> larsu, disable while type should always be on now, unless you set it otherwise in the past
<larsu> darkxst: never did
<larsu> I think it's just broken on this system?!
<larsu> what's the settings key for that?
<darkxst> larsu, oh no settings key, it was completely removed actually
<larsu> makes sense
<darkxst> it should always be on!
<larsu> ya, clearly
<larsu> nobody would ever want to turn it off, unless it's buggy
<darkxst> larsu, don't underestimate 'everybody;
<Laney> Trevinho: maybe larsu could review that patch code-wise in the meantime ... :)
<Trevinho> I think so :) (:-* larsu)
<Laney> a suspicious silence begins
<Laney> :D
<larsu> I'm looking at it already!
<Laney> ♥
<larsu> Trevinho: this is the bug about porting vte to gtkscrolledwindow https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=733210
<ubot5> Gnome bug 733210 in general "Support animated and touch scrolling" [Normal,New]
<larsu> Trevinho: and apparently overlay scrollbars won't be enabled in terminal by default before then
<larsu> but your patch is only to get the colors right, even on non-os?
<Trevinho> larsu: yeah, I know... I linked that even on LP and on my buzilla bug...
<Trevinho> larsu: however that patch (only for terminal) is broken
<Trevinho> larsu: it needs some gtk patching
<larsu> Trevinho: ugh, I guess this is why there's no activity on it
<Trevinho> larsu: here's more info https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=754796#c8
<larsu> Trevinho: I'm fine with your patch (if it works) until they have a proper solution
<ubot5> Gnome bug 754796 in general "Scrollbar should match the terminal screen background" [Normal,Assigned]
<larsu> yeah I saw that one
<larsu> thanks
<Laney> does it go with some theme fix?
<Trevinho> larsu: he says that they won't be enabled by default in any case... But as I commented I think that's because they implemented it badly and so they see an issue when interacting with it
<larsu> Trevinho: want to fix it?>
<larsu> :P
<Trevinho> larsu: about my patch... yeah, it only clears the colors under the scorllbar
<larsu> Laney: no I think it should work as-as
<larsu> *is
<Laney> ok cool
<Trevinho> larsu: I wish, but... Well no time for that right now :)
<Laney> will test this later
<larsu> Trevinho: ;)
<larsu> Laney: thanks
<Trevinho> larsu: yeah, it goes without any theme fix. Theme can be improved once that is landed, though
<Laney> man
<Trevinho> Laney: how does it work for landing it? Does it use the train? As in that case we can just send alltogether...
<Laney> no
<Laney> I just upload this
<Laney> oh MAN
<Laney> I just remembered which way round you use "--" between gbp and bzr bd
<Laney> maybe I am finally learning this
<larsu> :)
<Laney> there should be an international treaty
<Laney> about consistency of command line interfaces
<Laney> transgressions prosecuted at the hague
<Trevinho> git guys would be at that hague for years now
<larsu> Laney: hahahhaha welcome to posix
<larsu> wtf
<larsu> G_FILE_CREATE_REPLACE_DESTINATION exists but g_file_create() doesn't look at it
<larsu> ah, g_file_replace() does...
<Laney> doesn't g_file_create() say that the fie has to not exist?
<larsu> it does, but it takes that flag and silently ignores it
<davmor2> Trevinho: well the guys aren't gonna help if you start by calling them gits ;)
<Laney> Oh crap
<Laney> update-rc.d: error: Read-only file system
<Laney> This bug is the biggest ARGH
 * Laney commits crimes
<pitti> Laney: mounting stuff r/w? :-)
<Laney> I am running as root :)
<davmor2> Laney: Gggggroot
<Laney> I am kloot
 * Laney puts them on
<didrocks> phew, just thought about renewing my bike rental subsciption before going :)
 * didrocks goes for a run
 * Trevinho feels like a newbie... But.... when you're in a bug, isn't really any way to switch focus from upstream project to downstream without changing the uri manually (so that I can target/nominate for a serie/version)?
<ogra_> Laney, anything wrong with "echo "manual" >/etc/init/whoopsie.override ? (why do you want update-rc.d ? )
<Laney> ogra_: it already uses that
<Laney> and, init system agnostic
<ogra_> then i dont understand the last bug comment
<Laney> which part of it?
<ogra_> "update-rc.d does renames"
<Laney> they don't work
<ogra_> if you already use the cho
<Laney> this is well known
<ogra_> *echo
<Laney> i don't use the echo
<Laney> the code already uses update-rc.d
<ogra_> oh, i understood you the other way round :)
<Laney> it makes sense to use it
<ogra_> "<Laney> ogra_: it already uses that"
<Laney> we just have to work around brokenness
<Laney> ogra_: how on earth do you test livecd-rootfs/lxc-android-config changes?
<Laney> just upload and make an image?
<ogra_> Laney, install the deb from a chrootewd recovery works ...
<ogra_> for livecd rootfs i usually test the resulting changes only .... (you can do local builds but thats a lot of effort)
<Laney> I did the changes manually
<Laney> maybe I just upload this if whoopsie-preferences works
<desrt> morning
<desrt> anyone want to go to a concert in the hammer this evening?
<larsu> hi desrt
<larsu> no thanks, going to the movies tonight
<desrt> shucks
<desrt> everyone is bailing on me
<willcooke> desrt, what time?
<desrt> willcooke: this evening, starting around 7
<willcooke> Doesn't seem to be a direct bus route from here. :(
<larsu> willcooke: you're on an island....
<desrt> hamilton is a pretty small airport
<willcooke> They should have thought about this
<larsu> heh
<desrt> which is annoying
<desrt> they're talking about building a second large airport in toronto
<Laney> you could get quite close
<Laney> just cross the bering strait
<desrt> imho they should just add an ICE from toronto union to hamilton airport and expand it there
<desrt> (lol.. imagine that, a real train network in canada)
 * larsu wonders if we already have translated country names somwehere
<willcooke> am I here?
<davmor2> willcooke: no you are there I am here
<willcooke> ah ha!
<larsu> is that a philosphical question?
<willcooke> larsu, more a technological one
<willcooke> my internet went out in the middle of a hangout with didrocks
<larsu> in that case, the answer is probably yes
<larsu> french connections aren't very good
<willcooke> ha, I bet didrocks disagrees
 * didrocks downloads some gigabytes to proove larsu wrong
<davmor2> willcooke: you know the Film the French Connection?  That's faster paced than their French connection ;)
<didrocks> but I need to find some GB of something to download :p
<larsu> hehe
<larsu> didrocks: I should shut up .. .only on lte :/
<didrocks> oh right!
<willcooke> Dell has sold out of XPS13 Ubuntu editions in Europe!
<larsu> desrt: like so?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> telegram for work is weird
<desrt> it's too mixed in with my personal life
<larsu> indeed. You started there :)
<desrt> and it's difficult to manage priority of messages this way
<larsu> oh wait I started with work stuff
<desrt> also: all of the beeping is getting annoying
<larsu> indeed :)
<larsu> so... I think I'm writing a db. stop me
<desrt> you don't have enough features for a DB :)
<larsu> I mean the api
<desrt> GVariant is a pretty great API for what you're doing
<desrt> maybe with some very very thin layering of convenience API on top
<desrt> ie: lie
<larsu> lie about what?
<desrt> make it look like you're returning "City" objects or some BS
<desrt> but really it's just a GVariant (ssss)
<desrt> have nice get_name() etc.
<desrt> and city_free() -> g_variant_unref()
<desrt> as for how you manage which items you return, well, i don't know
<larsu> yeah that makes the most sense I guess
<larsu> and is extensible
<desrt> right
<desrt> if some day you decide not to use GVariant, then you don't break API
<Sweet5hark1> cyphermox: any help neeeded for sponsoring still?
<cyphermox> no, I'm getting to it now
<Sweet5hark1> cyphermox: great, thanks
<larsu> desrt: g_variant_new_from_data() gives me an empty array ... how do I start debuggin this?
<larsu> g_variant_get_size() is correct
<larsu> g_variant_n_children() returns 0
<mzanetti> anyone here knows how to change the keyboard layout in a unity8-desktop-session-mir?
<desrt> larsu: probably you didn't put an array into the memory you're trying to load
<desrt> your code was appending a bunch of (ssss) in sequence, wasn't it?
<desrt> you can't do that... you need to use a builder
<larsu> desrt: I did, but it was still compressed (got the data from the wrong stream)
<larsu> sorry :)
<desrt> ah
<desrt> that'll do it too :)
<larsu> ya, writing it as a a(ssss) now
<larsu> Laney would be proud
<Laney> bahahaha
<larsu> 83ms to rip through all of it
<desrt> i welcome a patch to add streaming support to GVariantBuilder
<desrt> this was one of the design goals of GVariant
<larsu> tokenizing and folding every iteration
<desrt> but nobody implemented it yet
 * larsu wonders if he should even bother making that faster
<larsu> desrt: didn't you say it's impossible?
<desrt> no.  it's easily very possible.
<desrt> GVariant is designed in such a way that the natural way of using a builder (with nesting) results in all of the data being written immediately with no back-seeking required
<Laney> larsu: try on a phone
<Laney> or the armhf porter :)
<desrt> only the offsets are required to be held until the end of each nesting level
<desrt> ie: a few bytes per item, regardless of the size of the item
<desrt> so it's quite efficient
<larsu> Laney: same porter but going into an armhf schroot?
<Laney> porter-armhf.c.c
<larsu> ok will try later
<Laney> actually those might be fast
<Laney> if it's armhf on arm64
 * Laney doesn't remember
<larsu> I can always build an index as an optimization
<larsu> probably we're already much faster than before because we're not creating all those objects
<desrt> at which point seeking will be very useful :)
<desrt> you're sort of exploring a bad side of GVariant here
<larsu> Laney: but we still need to fix bug #1439475
<ubot5> bug 1439475 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "in timezone selection the country name should be displayed as the native language of the country" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439475
<desrt> since you _will_ be creating lots of objects (GVariants)
<Laney> larsu: sure
<larsu> Laney: I wonder where we should put country translations...
<Laney> larsu: orthogonal though, don't get tangled up trying to fix all the things at once
<larsu> inded
<larsu> *indeed
<Laney> probably geonames.org (where this database comes from) has something
<larsu> at least now we can search for Nëw York and get New York ;) (thanks desrt ;) )
<desrt> that's not true.
<desrt> you can search for New York and get Nëw York, but not the other way ;)
<larsu> Laney: it does, it's even in our dataset
<Laney> cool
<larsu> desrt: right sorry
<Laney> what's the problem then?
<larsu> we probaly want to not ship all of them
<larsu> I'd expect the original name and the german name on a system with de_DE
<desrt> it has nothing to do with the system locale
<desrt> and everything to do with the locale of the name itself
<desrt> which is actually really interesting
<larsu> hm? That's what I'm just saying
<desrt> you have a chance to handle that in an intelligent way here, since the city names come from particular countries
<larsu> I want the original name AND the name in the system locale
<desrt> oh.  weird.
<desrt> good luck :)
<larsu> why?
<desrt> because this is m*n for m city names and n locales
<desrt> and your database doesn't contain this info
<desrt> you mean like köln vs. cologne, right?
<larsu> yes
<desrt> and brussels vs bruxelles vs brussel
<larsu> it does... but I think it doesn't tell me which languages alternate names come from
<pitti> brüssel *cough*
<desrt> you mean bruessel :)
 * larsu pats pitti on the back to help with the cough
<Sweet5hark1> pitti: bless you
<larsu> desrt: g_str_match_string() doesn't do that one yet ;)
 * Laney is off for some errands (skipped lunch) - ttyl
<desrt> it does, if you tell it your locale is "de"
<desrt> that's the purpose of the "translit_locale" argument to g_str_tokenize_and_fold()
<larsu> does it use my system locale if I pass NULL
<larsu> NEAT!
<desrt> no
<desrt> it uses C
<desrt> anyway.. my point is that you need to figure out which language each of these names is from so that the transliteration can handle it intelligently
<larsu> yeah I think I don't know that
<larsu> so ... include all of them?!
<desrt> that would be weird
<desrt> ö for example appears in german and swedish, but you don't agree on what the ascii-ification rules are
<larsu> in u-c-c, I can find all of brüssel, brussels, and bruxelles right now
<larsu> I think someone decided to index ALL THE THINGS
<desrt> how about bruessel? :)
<larsu> nope
<desrt> time to step up your game
<larsu> not running de_DE
<desrt> here's a hint: use wikipedia
<desrt> "this page in other languages" is your friend :)
<larsu> uh oh
<desrt> Bruselský region
<desrt> :)
<desrt> ბრიუსელი_(რეგიონი)
<desrt> 布鲁塞尔-首都大区
<desrt> could be that this way lies madness...
<larsu> indeed
 * larsu gets feature parity on the phone first
<larsu> but this will need to work
<desrt> (madness and large DBs)
<larsu> not *that* large
<desrt> all the cities of the world translated into all of the languages of the world?
<larsu> most of them are 1:!
<larsu> 1:1
<desrt> i wouldn't bet on that...
<desrt> so that was weird
<larsu> oh you're back
<desrt> lost internet in my house, and my phone wouldn't work either
<desrt> traceroute showed that both connections were dying at the main internet exchange in toronto
<desrt> seems to be back on my phone now...
<desrt> home connection is also working again
<desrt> scary feeling... losing internet and not even being able to use your phone to get around it :p
<larsu> desrt: is returning GList still cool?
<desrt> no
<desrt> never was
<larsu> zero-terminated array?
<desrt> slightly nicer....
<larsu> iterator?
<desrt> are you returning an array of GVariants?
<larsu> yes
<desrt> did you consider returning a GVariant array?
<larsu> it's not in the API
<desrt> huh?
<larsu> GVariant isn't
<larsu> but yeah, could do I guess
<desrt> oh.  you want people to use your array natively?
<larsu> I want people to not use g_variant_
<desrt> right
<larsu> in case I change my mind
<desrt> i'd use an array with a length field
<desrt> and null termination for convenience
<desrt> like:
<larsu> and then require calling free() in a loop?
<desrt> gpointer* get_the_thing(thing, int *n);
<larsu> and again for the container?
<desrt> ya
<desrt> this is where it starts to suck
<larsu> right
<desrt> how about GListModel? :D
<larsu> ..
<larsu> more and more I dislike the way we do c
<desrt> the way we do C is nice
 * larsu shouldn't have to think about this shit
<desrt> you're just trying to do it without fully committing to doing it
<desrt> so you're in this weird in-between way
<desrt> and of course that's going to suck
<larsu> fair enouhg
<larsu> it's all because of qt then!
<desrt> also: don't think that using another programming language would free you from having to decide about datatypes...
<larsu> returning a list in python is totally accepted
<desrt> except that probably you'd actually want to do it as a generator, right?
<larsu> or most other languages for that matter
<larsu> heh
<desrt> :)
<desrt> same shit everywhere...
<desrt> besides... the most python-list-like thing that we have is GPtrArray
<larsu> returning that was never cool, either
<desrt> you still haven't decided if you want to reuse the same thing when submitting a new query or not
<desrt> sounds like you're half way between designs on that one
<larsu> I have
<larsu> I won't for now
<larsu> but might add a GListModel on top
<desrt> if i was doing this i'd do something a bit crazy:
 * larsu is all ear
<desrt> admit, on your API, that you internally have an indexed array of items from 0 to [whatever]
<desrt> and have a global API for "get me item number 7"
<desrt> then have your search return a sorted list of indexes
<larsu> hm, intriguing
<desrt> you can write a convenience API on top of that if you'd like it to return the things themselves, but whatever
<desrt> the nice part about this is that it makes filtering the list when you type more-and-more specific search terms very easy
<desrt> you just scan through the sorted array of index numbers and very quickly notice which ones are no longer there
<desrt> doing a GListModel on top of this, for example, would be trivial
<larsu> but I have to redo all of it when backspace is hit
<desrt> nah
<desrt> you just do the opposite
<desrt> notice which ones got added
<desrt> really, your merging algorithm would handle both cases, of course
<desrt> but in practice it would only ever be doing one or the other during a given iteration
<larsu> I mean I'd have to go through the whole list again
<larsu> to find the ones that were addded
<desrt> yes.  of course.
<desrt> in my mind you're scanning the full list every time you do a search anyway
<larsu> how do you suggest this works? Pass in an array of previous matches?
<larsu> (indexes, of course)
<desrt> i'm only talking about the model level.. and maybe widget proxies
<desrt> and maybe animations....
<desrt> depending on how crackful you want to get
<larsu> we can always do these one level up...
<desrt> yes.  precisely
<desrt> the nice thing about ints is that the ints are _identity_
<desrt> in a very natural way
<larsu> an "id" string is as well
<desrt> if you try to do that with pointers then you have to play the caching game
<desrt> and then you can't sort them
<larsu> yeah...
<larsu> true
<desrt> anyway... just an idea
<desrt> and not sure how well it works for cities with multiple names
<larsu> I'm getting around to it :)
<larsu> they have the same int, no?
<larsu> so guint * query (string)
<desrt> but then what do we sort by?
<larsu> merge with the previous match
<desrt> the name of the city in which language?
<larsu> sort
<larsu> desrt: thats the other problem we discussed earlier, no?
<larsu> hm, geonames also has an id for each city
<desrt> ya... of course.. just mentioning that there is potentially an interesting intersection here
<larsu> but not consecutive
<larsu> desrt: I like the part where I don't have to return a weird array
<desrt> is it something reasonable to (user-visibly) sort on?
<larsu> just a guint* and a length
<larsu> no, not really
<larsu> and having proper indices will make it easier on the backend for me
<desrt> and the g_free(array) thing is nice
<larsu> (looking into the giant a(ssss) directly)
<larsu> indeed
<desrt> so i think you have your API then
<larsu> desrt: thanks :)
<desrt> then you can (easily) do some fancy model stuff on top of it later, and efficiently so
<desrt> no prob
<larsu> an qt can do the same
<larsu> if Laney's up for it
<tjaalton> does wily have the gio bits for google drive integration?
<willcooke> tjaalton, don't think so.  They were introduced in 3.18 and we're on 3.16.
<willcooke> g'night
<TheMuso> tkamppeter: Just a heads up, you accidentally deleted some entries from the desktop 16.04 planning sprint blueprint when you added your entry. I've fixed it. I'm guessing you already had the page open, and edits were made since you had that page open.
<tkamppeter> TheMuso, sorry, it was open for some days and I simply clicked the button for editing the Whiteboard.
<tkamppeter> TheMuso, Bugzilla does better in such a case, if yoiu submit based on an outdated state of the page, you get a warning  message.
<TheMuso> tkamppeter: Yeah as I said, I figured something like that was the case. Probably worth filing a bug against launchpad about that.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-11
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<didrocks> ça va pitti ?
<pitti> didrocks: ça va, et toi ? j'ai me levé trop tôt :/
<didrocks> pitti: oh, encore plus tôt que d'habitude ?
<pitti> didrocks: and grumbling a bit -- refunding my train tickets to Budapest and asking for flights instead
<pitti> didrocks: je ne peux plus dormir à nouveau..
<pitti> I read yesterday that Austria is closing down the train lines to Hungary
<didrocks> pitti: seriously? because of the immigrant situation I guess…
<didrocks> so yeah, flight :/
<pitti> yeah
<pitti> and the Budapest main station also was sealed off multiple times, so I don't want to rely on it
<pitti> a shame, it's so comfy -- hop into a Railjet in Augsburg, get out in Budapest, walk 20 mins to the hotel
<pitti> (and was going to take the overnight sleeper back)
<didrocks> this is next week?
<pitti> didrocks: no, Sept 27 to Oct 2
<pitti> didrocks: quand même -- j'ai mes billets pour Lyon maintenant :)
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> le retour aussi ?
<pitti> oui, j'ai acheté le retour hier soir
<didrocks> à quelles dates au final ?
<pitti> didrocks: première classe, seulement 10 EUR extra
<didrocks> oui, c'est pas très cher si tu t'y prends à l'avance :)
<pitti> didrocks: je vais rentrer mercredi matin
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> nous avons hâte que vous soyez ici !
 * pitti l'attend avec impatience
<didrocks> :)
<larsu> excited! Technician is here *right now*
<larsu> good morning!
<pitti> hey larsu, good morning! good luck
<didrocks> good morning larsu ;)
<didrocks> crossing fingers for oyu!
<didrocks> you*
<larsu> thanks :)
<larsu> happy Friday to all of you
<pitti> larsu: do you have interwebs yet? :-)
<larsu> pitti: yes!
<larsu> the box just did the sync
<pitti> yay!
 * larsu now has 3 ways to connect to the net
<larsu> better have backups!
<pitti> larsu: DSL, 3G, and wifi in the coffee shop?
<larsu> pitti: and tethering from my phone
<larsu> coffee shops are there as well :)
<pitti> larsu: well, I counted that as 3G
<larsu> pitti: oh sorry. I also have a LTE stick (1 month trial from telekom)
<pitti> ah, 4G too!
 * larsu can't read from excitenment
<larsu> *excitement
<didrocks> heh
 * larsu thinks that modem/router box they sent me should really do https
<larsu> finally I can count my commute against work hours! http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-34210002
 * larsu counts steps from bedroom to his desk
<didrocks> larsu: but what if you make a detour to take breakfast first? :p
<larsu> depends on what I eat. For example, croissants aux chocolat count as work hours
<didrocks> pffffff
<larsu> Friday!
 * didrocks won't even make any comment
<didrocks> *any* listen?
<didrocks> ANY ;)
<larsu> haha
 * larsu hugs didrocks 
 * didrocks hugs larsu back
<willcooke> hey ho
<larsu> bonjour willcooke
<didrocks> Guten Morgen willcooke
<larsu> gotta love geonames
<larsu> PPLW destroyed populated place
<larsu> PPLQ abandoned populated place
<larsu> of course, you can select all of those on touch :)
 * larsu wonders which ones to turn off
<larsu> http://www.geonames.org/export/codes.html
<Laney> HELLO
<RAOF> REJOICE, FELLOW HUMANS, BECAUSE LANEY IS HERE.
<Laney> Quick, look busy!
<Laney> * everyone shuffles papers around
<didrocks> Laney: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uaSJQqY4UA
<Laney> yep, didrocks is definitely working hard, he can keep his job
<didrocks> \o/
<willcooke> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/#ubuntu-desktop
<willcooke> things on that list which might be important to us:  thunderbird, "Norwegian"(??), libreoffice-voikko, gtk-sharp*
<willcooke> larsu, Laney  - can you advise me on what we need to do here?  ^^
<willcooke> if anything
<Laney> we don't have the sharp stuff any more, that should be removed
<willcooke> Laney, should I ask Barry to do that?
<Laney> norwegian I looked at the other day, can't be fixed until some ispell bug is
<Laney> barry?
<darkxst> hey Laney willcooke larsu didrocks
<Laney> hi darkxst
<willcooke> hey darkxst
<willcooke> Laney, Barry Warsaw
<Laney> what's he got to do with it?
<willcooke> Laney, I don't know, he emailed me about it
<didrocks> good evening darkxst
<Laney> he can't fix what comes up in the list
<darkxst> Laney, is there still time to squeeze a ffe through? bug 1479907
<ubot5> bug 1479907 in Ubuntu GNOME "[Ffe] Support installing Language packs from gnome-control-center" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479907
 * didrocks wonders if libreoffice-voikko just doesn't need a give back on those 2 archs
<Laney> also they are "only" arm64 failres
 * didrocks waits on rmadison to answer if at least -dev is published
<Laney> why wouldn't the dep wait be retried automatically?
<didrocks> Laney: sometimes in the past, it got stuck
<larsu> Laney! Happy Friday!
<didrocks> but yeah, the -dev has never been available on those archs
<larsu> darkxst: same to you ;)
<didrocks> so not a real issue
<Laney> willcooke: so, norwegian and mutagen look like the only real ones
<Laney> norwegian I looked at yesterday, can't fix, doesn't matter about leaving
<Laney> mutagen doko uploaded so should fix :)
 * Laney retried it
<willcooke> thank you Laney
<Laney> maybe we can get that mono stuff out of our set
<Laney> oh yeah those are manual exceptions
<Laney> BYE
<willcooke> Laney, how do we get the sharp stuff removed?
<Laney> DMB
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~developer-membership-board/+junk/packageset/view/head:/exceptions#L48
<willcooke> Laney, is an email to the list the right way to do that?
<Laney> In future you can mail the dmb's list to get that file updated (or to poke us to re-run the script which generates the packagesets)
<Laney> but this time I JFDI
<Laney> I don't think merge proposals against junk branches work but that would be ideal
<willcooke> Laney, oki, thanks.  I will leave it with you then?
<desrt> good morning!
<didrocks> hey desrt!
 * didrocks goes for lunch
<larsu> hi desrt!
<desrt> didrocks, larsu: hi hi :)
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: just found a "please pick up package" note in my mailbox \o/
<Sweet5hark> hmmm, libreoffice developer list discussing the merit of code doing stuff after returning from std::abort() ...
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, \o/
<larsu> desrt: is gvariant ref counting thread safe?
<desrt> yes
 * pitti waves good bye, have a nice weekend everyone!
<Laney> bye pitti!
<didrocks> see you pitti!
<Laney> Trevinho: what am I supposed to see differently with your g-t patch?
<Trevinho> Laney: nothing by using normal themes
<Trevinho> Laney: if you use my new theme (in landing soon)
<Trevinho> then you can see the difference
<Trevinho> Laney: that's from https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/osd-scrollbars-improvements/+merge/269245
<Laney> 'k
<Laney> Trevinho: DONE
<Trevinho> Laney: cool, thanks
 * Sweet5hark just looked into MIRing a dependency ....
<Sweet5hark> ... currently at 6source packages as transitive dependencies and counting  ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od6hY_50Dh0
<willcooke> happy weekend all
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-12
<Laney> HAHA
<Laney> my canonical.com google account has switched to french
<Laney> this is suspicious
<desrt> Laney: it starts...
<desrt> seb always promised that this day would come
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-13
<bioram> Senpai?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-12
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Good morning
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> Full set of replacement generic toner cartridges for my laser printer - 80 quid.  Brand new printer 75 quid.
<duflu> willcooke: Yes, but the new printer only comes with half (or less) as much toner(?)
<duflu> That's how it usually goes
<willcooke> what a rip off :)
<willcooke> Not that I really print very much
<willcooke> mainly kids stuff for school
<willcooke> so a new set might last a long time
<duflu> I think mine is dying (colours out of alignment and can't fix it now). But probably almost 10 years from a colour laser and only having changed all catridges once is OK
<duflu> Once? Twice?
<pitti> I gave up owning a printer many years ago, and I just pay the 10c/page in a copy shop for the three times a year I need to print something
<willcooke> ha
<willcooke> thats a good idea
<pitti> in my case, the things I actually do want to print are usually the high-quality color stuff, which looks so much better in a professional shop anyway
<pitti> but I guess school kids are still a lot more dependent on paper than us :)
<duflu> True. Although my experience printing photos (e.g. on Kodak terminals) while superior quality, is also fragile. They don't for example survive being mounted behind glass
<duflu> Whereas a laser print has no problems, and is cheaper and more convenient
<flexiondotorg> Morning.
<willcooke> morning flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Laney, may I request a little assistance please.
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, o/
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, laney is on hols this week
<flexiondotorg> Bottoms.
<flexiondotorg> OK.
<tjaalton> anyone else noticed that the update manager popup that asks to restart the machine after installing updates takes a fair bit of cpu just sitting idle
<ochosi> willcooke: oh, darn, so Laney is away, is seb128 around?
<willcooke> ochosi, yeah he'll be around generally
<seb128> (doh)
<ochosi> ok good, i have a MR pending for review that i already discussed previously with Laney
<willcooke> hey seb128!  Happy birthday!
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<ochosi> but it's more or less self-explanatory
<seb128> hey willcooke, thanks ;-)
<seb128> salut pitti
<pitti> seb128: hereux anniversaire ! *accolade*
<seb128> (I've been around for a while, just dealing with emails/backlog from the w.e)
<seb128> pitti, merci ! *accolade* ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I was hoping you were dealing with your cake :)
<seb128> haha
<pitti> or was it ice cream?
<seb128> no cake/ice cream yet, but I got a nice smoothie+yagourt+cereals mix preparred for me this morning ;-)
<ochosi> oh wow - bon anniversaire seb128!
<seb128> ochosi, merci !
<seb128> but yeah, summer is still there, probably going to get some ice cream after lunch!
<ochosi> seb128: so you'll get an easy-cheesy one-line 0-regression-potential MR from me for your bday ;)
<pitti> seb128: quand tu devient vieux, tu dois manger sain :-P
<seb128> ochosi, sorry, share the url ;-)
 * seb128 slaps pitti
<ochosi> seb128: yeah, sorry about that ;)) https://code.launchpad.net/~ochosi/evince/add_toolbar_class/+merge/305423
<seb128> my age is still starting with a 3, I'm not old yet :p
<ochosi> haha
 * pitti ^5s seb128
<seb128> ochosi, thanks, putting on my list for today
 * seb128 ^5s pitti back
<ochosi> seb128: great! lemme know if you have questions/doubts
<seb128> ochosi, looks fine/makes sense to me
<seb128> so should be fine
<ochosi> nice
<tjaalton> filed bug 1622510
<ubot5> bug 1622510 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager popup consumes a lot of CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1622510
<seb128> tjaalton, weird
<tjaalton> yeah, spinning somewhere
<seb128> when did that start?
<tjaalton> just noticed it, perhaps it's old
<tjaalton> or not
 * tjaalton goes to lunch
<larsu> happy birthday seb128!
<seb128> larsu, danke!
<larsu> seb128: how are you doing?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<seb128> summer is back
<seb128> had a nice w.e as well, played some tennis on saturday, went to a party in the evening and did some walking along the beach yesterday
<seb128> larsu, how are you?
<larsu> seb128: ah that sounds nice! I'm great too, thanks :)
<larsu> seb128: summer is here as well, Faina is here for *over a week*
<larsu> holidays in Saudi
<seb128> quite some travelling for you it seems!
<larsu> yeah, I visted her in Dubai a couple of times
<larsu> last time we went to Oman - really nice!
<seb128> not to hot out there?
<seb128> south of France is already too warm for me in summer
<seb128> not sure I would enjoy deserts
<larsu> yeah it was around 40° there
<larsu> crazy
 * larsu was happy to only be there for a couple of days
<larsu> and, for the first time, glad about having AC
<jbicha> larsu: I hear the mountains in Oman are nice
<larsu> jbicha: we were actually in Khasab, a little enclave in UAE
<larsu> very impressive rock formations there; it's where two tectonic plates meet
<larsu> so all the mountains look tilte
<larsu> *tilted
<desrt> hello!
<desrt> seb128: happy birthday :D
<attente> seb128: happy birthday :)
<desrt> seb128: we're all invited to your party tonight, right?
<desrt> i think seb is already at the party
<attente> desrt: does pixbuf loading require a mime-cache database available?
<desrt> apparently yes
<attente> why?
<desrt> for pretty stupid reasons i think
<attente> :(
<desrt> the data required to do magic and extension-based identification of filetypes is encoded in the plugins and in the cache file for the plugins
<desrt> but at some point someone casually modified pdf-pixbuf to use the GIO mimetype system instead
<desrt> (which, indeed, requires a mime database)
<attente> :<
<desrt> could be fixed
<desrt> find the patch that introduced the GIO dep and figure out why it was done, and consider reverting and/or changing it?
<attente> is it recent?
<desrt> it's newer than GIO :)
<seb128> desrt, attenten thanks!
<seb128> desrt, you can come for dinner if you want ;-)
<desrt> lemme check trains
<seb128> attente, the common desktop launcher should be taking care of the mimetype thing iirc?
<desrt> seb128: seems that there is no trans-atlantic train with a good schedule.  perhaps next time :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> shame, but yeah let's see next time!
<desrt> i'm officially a resident of the EU now, btw :)
<desrt> so who knows... maybe next year indeed
<attente> congrats!
<seb128> welcome!
<seb128> brb, session retart, intel driver sucking again
<Sweet5hark> re
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark, back from Brno? how was the hackfest?
 * Sweet5hark hugs laney for merging ubuntu-themes while I at the conference.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: lots of work, a few fires to fight, but nothing heart infact inducing, which is good. in general the project seems to be a very good shape, so we need to take care not to get sloppy ;)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> reading the news was "fun"
<Sweet5hark> aaaand: City of Rome announced it will migrate to LibreOffice. Also we will have the next conference tehre.
 * Sweet5hark has libreoffice 5.2.1 building as snap on big bertha right now.
<seb128> some picked up that openoffice is struggling and a good part of users just think that openoffice and libreoffice are the same thing and so that libreoffice is having issues
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yeah, the whole thing is hilarious. Why do we even code? People are aware of brands only anyway ... ;)
<seb128> I've to admit I don't correct people when they say openoffice, I just mentaly translate
<seb128> it's too complex to explain why it was forked, people don't understand/care about those details/politics
<Sweet5hark> yeah, but bing translate silently "translating" libreoffice to openoffice made me a bit mad. That was the worst.
<seb128> ahah
<Sweet5hark> seb128: the best narrative is "libreoffice is the well maintained continuation of openoffice.org, while apache openoffice is something else that you dont have to care about". if and only if someone asks about details: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12458268
<Sweet5hark> seb128: also libreoffice currently has more former StarOffice/Sun/Oracle OOo developers than AOO ever had.
<seb128> you are cute :p
<seb128> to "normal" people openoffice is all they know
<seb128> they don't know there is an "apache" openoffice
<seb128> they just remember the name for the "equivalent of microsoft office that you don't have to pay for"
<Sweet5hark> seb128: aye. but its hurting Open Source/Free Software as a whole, because the Windows crowd downloads that crap and sees it as all FLOSS can do ....
<seb128> yeah :-/
<seb128> I'm not saying it's not a problem; just that it's not easy to fix
<Sweet5hark> seb128: well, jimjag (Apache board) already suggested a reasonable fix: have the openoffice.org page point to libreoffice. Unfortunately the rest of his ideas had not so much basing in reality  ... http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/openoffice-dev/201609.mbox/browser
<Sweet5hark> eh, rather: http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/openoffice-dev/201609.mbox/%3C81029122-B6E8-4C72-A7AD-7B40E5A934ED%40jaguNET.com%3E
<davmor2> cyphermox: you about dude?
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> bad headache, but I'm around and working on ubuntu core things and verifying an SRU
<cyphermox> davmor2: what can I do for you?
<davmor2> cyphermox: installing yakkety on xps13 4k, I get a double header at the top I believe because of the huge a11y icon
<davmor2> cyphermox: is this known?
<willcooke> seb128, about still?
<cyphermox> davmor2: not that I know
<seb128> willcooke, yes
<willcooke> seb128, I have an animal!
<willcooke> It's a sort of birthday present for you
<willcooke> it's not
<willcooke> seb128, anyway, I will update the slideshow now and we can talk about the rest of it tomorrow
<seb128> great
<seb128> let's do that
<davmor2> willcooke: is it this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qisaGTajtvk
<davmor2> you know how seb128 that that one :)
<seb128> lol
<cyphermox> willcooke: awesome, looking forward to the slideshow update :)
<davmor2> cyphermox, willcooke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1622686
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1622686 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "double header in 16.10" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> TheMuso, might this be related to a11y profiles? ^
<willcooke> The a11y icon is double size and is making the indicator panel double size too
 * Sweet5hark has scored a 33c3 ticket! \o\ /o/ \o/
<willcooke> cyphermox, thoughts on updating the screenshots from the slideshow with the correct 16.10 wallpaper?  Do we do that for non LTS releases usually?
<willcooke> cos, ya know, I don't have the hours free to do it really
<willcooke> if it's a must have, then OK, but if not - then suits be better :)
<cyphermox> I don't know that I would update all the screenshots, as I recall most don't show the wallpaper
<willcooke> there's a tiny bit showing around the edges
<willcooke> I'll skip it for now
<cyphermox> but I would typically do the first and last slides, which is just adding the wallpaper, and the image of the wallpaper with the animal
<willcooke> cool, that's what I hoped you would say
<cyphermox> especially if the software is pretty much the same, I wouldn't sweat over it
<cyphermox> that is, unless you tell me the new wallpaper is vastly different from what we've had in the past?
<ochosi> seb128: just a quick reminder (in case you're still around) https://code.launchpad.net/~ochosi/evince/add_toolbar_class/+merge/305423
<ochosi> seb128: and now hf and enjoy your bday! ;)
<seb128> ochosi, thanks, did that needed to go in today? it's probably going to be for tomorrow but still on my todolist don't worry
<willcooke> cyphermox, any ideas... I can't run the slideshow test... https://pastebin.canonical.com/165296/
<willcooke> the PyGI warnings are ok I think
<cyphermox> sounds like it will need a little fix for that DynamicImporter thing to work correctly again?
<cyphermox> willcooke: if you file a merge requests, I'll review it and fix it as soon as I'm done with my MIR reviews
<willcooke> cyphermox, I installed this:  sudo apt-get install gir1.2-webkit-3.0
<willcooke> and it works now
<willcooke> sorry
<cyphermox> oh, good
<cyphermox> I was expecting the first error to be the issue, not the gir to be actually missing :)
<willcooke> it's not a build dep it seems, but that's probably fine
<cyphermox> it's probably just needed as a binary depends
<willcooke> cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-1610/+merge/305504
<willcooke> Now with 100% more Yak
<willcooke> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-1610/download/head:/welcome.png-20160322192447-zyqgro2a8i0ni47a-6/welcome.png
<willcooke> seb128, ^
<ochosi> seb128: no, no rush!
<cyphermox> willcooke: what email do you want me to use for your commit?
<cyphermox> ubuntu or canonical?
<ochosi> seb128: since you already confirmed the general approach is ok that's enough for me
<willcooke> cyphermox, will DM my email address
<willcooke> calling it a day, night all
<drab> hi, trying to track down a bug/behavior I don't understad in ubuntu desktop 16.04, hopefully this is the right channel
<drab> with lightdm, I see a line /dev/sda1: clean before lightdm kicks in
<drab> this is quite confusing/feels like an error for users not familiar with linux (and even for some who are)
<drab> I don't understand why just that line (on tty7)... if it was the full output I'd expect to see more/the all thing, like if I start with quiet=false
<drab> seeing all services and kernel messages as stuff is brought up
<drab> instead I just get that line, sometimes two, and that's it, then ligthdm login manager shows up
<drab> at the same time during boot I don't really see the plymouth screen
<drab> (I see that during shutdown)
<drab> so it's like there's some kind of situation where something finishes and something else hasn't started yet, like grub and plymouth give up or something, but lightdm/X isn't up yet
<elbrus> Sweet5hark: winff FTBFS and seems to time out on libreoffice generating pdf's
<elbrus> any idea?
<elbrus> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/283037524/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.winff_1.5.3-7_BUILDING.txt.gz
 * elbrus was pointed to you at #ubuntu-motu by jbicha
<Sweet5hark> elbrus: thats likely https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1616548 see https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/commit/?h=ubuntu-yakkety-5.2&id=28031ef15ac104122180669727c9420bcd51c147 show a likely workaround broken CUPS
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1616548 in sbuild (Ubuntu) "Cups causes LibreOffice unittests to loop in a sbuild" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Sweet5hark> elbrus: thus you need to set SAL_DISABLE_CUPS=true in the env for cups not stalling LO in an sbuild
<elbrus> Sweet5hark: ok, but am I correct to say this is Ubuntu specific?
<elbrus> In Debian, the build was OK (in pbuilder)
<Sweet5hark> elbrus: yes, this is likely ubuntu specific. testbuilds up to libreoffice 5.2.0~rc4 were fine, then it broke, likely by a cups update.
<Sweet5hark> elbrus: you might help triaging if you downgrade cups and retry. Using LibreOffices own build as testcase is annoying due to the buildtime. but with winff you might have found a good smaller testcase for our CUPS guys ...
<Sweet5hark> elbrus: FWIW, "in Debian" is somewhat ambiguous, given the number of releases etc. it has. ;)
<elbrus> "in Debian" I mean in unstable... I just uploaded the package several days ago
 * elbrus is running a yakkety pbuild right now
<elbrus> first without the fix (see if it reproduces here)
<elbrus> if so, I will try with the env var work around
<Sweet5hark> elbrus: FWIW, I couldnt repro that in a pbuilder, only in sbuild. I dont know exactly was the difference/root cause.
<elbrus> Sweet5hark: I don't have an sbuild setup...
<elbrus> I'll ask ginggs...
<elbrus> or try in my ppa
<elbrus> maybe that is smarter then
<jbicha> winff built for me in a yakkety sbuild last week
<elbrus> jbicha: ?
<elbrus> it fails in launchpad multiple times
<jbicha> yes I know
<jbicha> I test built locally and it worked, but not in the launchpad builders
<elbrus> jbicha: were you the one that also requested a retry?
<jbicha> last week I did yes
 * elbrus noticed that the retry was fresher than his own retry
<elbrus> jbicha: you didn't try building it in a ppa did you?
<jbicha> no
<elbrus> well, I will try that tonight probably
<elbrus> jbicha: seems to reproduce in MY pbuilder env....
<elbrus> it's hanging currently
<jbicha> good! ;)
<elbrus> trying again with the CUPS env var
<elbrus> Sweet5hark: with your fix, winff builds in my pbuilder env.... so seems like winff is a smaller testcase for the issue
<ricotz> elbrus, jbicha, it likely works if the host system has a running cups instance
<jbicha> ricotz: good evening, do you think we should sync gobject-introspection 1.49 to match our glib 2.49?
<ricotz> jbicha, absolutely! while it wasn't done in the recent releases for some reason
<jbicha> yeah, it looks like it stopped happening around utopic
<ricotz> sync as in merge if this non-gobject stuff is still needed
<elbrus> Sweet5hark: thanks a lot, I now have a successful build in my PPA. Will upload to Ubuntu Yakkety shortly
<elbrus> winff is fixed: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/winff/1.5.3-7ubuntu1/+build/10742736
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-13
<flocculant> seb128: morning :) please don't shoot the messenger, ochosi said you'd be his go to guy for this, seems there is an issue with advanced partitioning on the installer - ochosi has done an mp for it, bug 1622258
<ubot5> bug 1622258 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Partition creation box during installation is too small" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1622258
<seb128> hey flocculant, ubiquity is rather cyphermox's
<flocculant> seb128: ok - I usually hassle cypher mox too - but this is more a visual thing (perhaps)
<flocculant> anyway - he'll see the pingeventually :)
<seb128> yeah, but it's a trivial change and it's an ubiquity upload
<seb128> right
<flocculant> aah ok - yea it is an ubiquity upload for sure
<seb128> let's see with him, the change is fine it's just that he might have other ubiquity changes pending and he's familiar with the package workflow where I'm not
<flocculant> right - thanks :)
<seb128> yw!
<flocculant> I'll try and catch him later today - I assume he's not on holiday
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<om26er> Hi! Is there a python API to add a ppa ? add-apt-repository through python ?
<pitti> om26er: look at /usr/bin/add-apt-repository, it's a small python CLI around softwareproperties.SoftwareProperties
<om26er> pitti, thanks will take a look into that.
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey pitti, sorry didn't see you morning earlier
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> how are you?
<willcooke> Preparing for a hot day :)
<willcooke> It's supposed to get up to 30 again today
<willcooke> :/
<seb128> yeah, we have a few more of those coming here as well
<pitti> I got up early too, much better to work while it's still cool
<seb128> then it drops to 17°C this w.e
<seb128> happyaron, hey, what's the status of the NM update?
<happyaron> seb128: it's in git for yakkety, not yet done for xenial
<seb128> happyaron, oh, ok ... did I miss a ping/email about that?
<happyaron> seb128: also I'm wondering how to deal with a problem that user still claim reproducible but I'm not able to (in previous SRU)
<seb128> which one?
<happyaron> guess missing a ping
<happyaron> let me find it
<happyaron> seb128: bug 1575614, task for n-m
<ubot5> bug 1575614 in network-manager (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU]Can't select secret key for TLS auth for 802.1X authentication" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575614
<seb128> davmor2, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/283964516/doubleheader.jpg ... is that on an hidpi system? is that specific to those?
<davmor2> seb128: no idea I was going to try in a vm latter to check out low dpi but I actually think it is just the a11y icon is the wrong one to be honest I just added that 4k incase it was related to that too
<seb128> I just tried on my laptop in virtualbox and don't see the issue
<duflu> seb128: The double panel looks like a texture coordinate mistake in Unity7.
<duflu> Oh it's not Unity7
<seb128> right
<duflu> Heh
<seb128> it's ubiquity install only mode
<seb128> and the big icon is wrong
<duflu> Yeah
<flexiondotorg> Morning
<flexiondotorg> seb128, I've run into this bug in LO when using GTK3.
<flexiondotorg> https://github.com/horst3180/arc-theme/issues/136
<flexiondotorg> https://github.com/numixproject/numix-gtk-theme/issues/298
<flexiondotorg> https://github.com/horst3180/arc-theme/issues/426
<flexiondotorg> https://github.com/horst3180/arc-theme/issues/552
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<seb128> "this bug" -> stack of urls
<flexiondotorg> They are references to the same issue.
<seb128> urls about themes
<flexiondotorg> I'll explain :-)
<seb128> themes which aren't ours
<seb128> yes please
<seb128> better to start by explaining rather than dumping a stack of github theme urls
<flexiondotorg> LibreOffice when using GTK3 (default in Ubuntu 16.10) is putting a white border around the tool bars.
<flexiondotorg> This can't be styled by using LO classes :-(
<flexiondotorg> Wondered if you'd run in to it yet?
<seb128> is that what Sweet5hark1 is working on with https://code.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/ubuntu-themes/libreoffice-toolbars ?
<seb128> bug #1580537
<ubot5> bug 1580537 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice with ambiance theme and breeze icon style is unusable" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580537
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Thanks.
<flexiondotorg> I'll follow up there :-)
<seb128> wait
<seb128> could be bug #1619442 as well
<ubot5> bug 1619442 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "An empty bar appeared above the toolbar after upgrade to version 5.2 (Unity7)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619442
<seb128> but bottom line is
<seb128> libreoffice -> Sweet5hark1
<seb128> happyaron, that n-m bug, with what files did you try? only .p12 ones?
<seb128> happyaron, the upstream bug was about those and the comments suggest it's fixed for them but not for other formats like .pem
<seb128> happyaron, otherwise I would recommend just renaming the bug/stating it fixed the .p12 case and to open a new bug for remaining issues and not block the SRU on that with the rational that it's fixing some of the issues and creating no regressions
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Sorry. Was in a meeting.
<flexiondotorg> #1580537 is not the issue.
<flexiondotorg> I've already added a similar style for Ubuntu MATE.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, talk to Sweet5hark1
<flexiondotorg> Will do.
<jibel> willcooke, is it known that the dash is not starting in an unity8 session?
<willcooke> jibel, starting automatically, or not starting at all?
<willcooke> jibel, if you click on the BFB does it load?
<jibel> willcooke, it starts but it's a black screen with a scopes icon
<jibel> kernel: QDBusConnection[3929]: segfault at 7f6a1cbf0220  is probably not a good sign
<willcooke> jibel, hmm, wfm.
<jibel> system-settings is blank
<jibel> willcooke, on Y?
<jibel> willcooke, vigo reproduces the same problem
<willcooke> jibel, yes
<willcooke> jibel, you might need the overlay PPA
<jibel> willcooke, on yakkety?
<jibel> you won't make me do that :)
<willcooke> oh, right yeah, not then
<willcooke> Saviq, ^
<jibel> willcooke, are you on yakkety? ;)
<willcooke> jibel, yeah
<jibel> it's a unity8-dash crash
<Saviq> jibel, willcooke, bug #1620934
<ubot5> bug 1620934 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "Qt/QML apps don't render any more (logs say "QEGLPlatformContext: eglMakeCurrent failed: 3001")" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1620934
<willcooke> thanks Saviq
<jibel> Saviq, thanks
<Trevinho> tedg, seb128: any news in the unity7 systemd landing?
<seb128> Trevinho, don't ask me, I've nothing to do with it, I though you were the one having it in a silo?
<Trevinho> seb128: I know, but you requested some changes from Ted... So I was wondering if something happened
<seb128> Trevinho, right, I mostly asked about those but I didn't see him reply/comment
<tedg> seb128: Oh, I must have missed them, sorry.
 * tedg looks
<seb128> hey tedg, I commented on IRC, not on the mp, maybe I should have done that
<tedg> seb128: Ah, okay. Were they with the libindicator MR?
<seb128> tedg, iirc my comment was that indicator-common was a poor name if the binary is not for common files but for the systemd unit only
<seb128> better to use indicator-systemd
<seb128> or similar
<ogra_> indicator-ted
<seb128> or indicator-prejob
<tedg> seb128: Ah, we've been talking about adding different "indicator things" in a common place but have had no place for it. So I was just starting one, I don't expect it to be just the systemd target long term.
 * seb128 slaps ogra_
 * ogra_ grins
<seb128> tedg, then the description is confusing
<tedg> seb128: K, I'll update it
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> in fact I already had commented saying that on the mp
<seb128> tedg, Trevinho, I don't think the description thing is important/a blocker for landing so feel free to not block on that
<seb128> it's just that the -common includes only the systemd target so I was wondering if it's really a -common
<seb128> if it's meant to be fine, just land it
<Trevinho> seb128: so... I can rebuild everything if you ted change the names (and I can update the unity branch too)
<Trevinho> seb128: once it's done I?m fine to land, but we need to you for publishing it
<tedg> I updated the description, but I think we're gonna keep the package name the same.
<tedg> I expect we'll have other stuff for it.
<seb128> k, acked
<seb128> Trevinho, let me know if there is a button I should press next
<tedg> Is Mate going GTK3?
<Trevinho> tedg: ok, let's keep that common, so we don't have to update unity too
 * tedg really wants to kill that dual GTK build
<Trevinho> tedg: mate should be mostly gtk3 nowadays
<Trevinho> muktupavels: ^
<muktupavels> Trevinho: ?
<Trevinho> muktupavels: see tedg's question about gtk2/3
<muktupavels> about MATE?
<muktupavels> Trevinho: I am not MATE developer... I don't know if they have switched to GTK+ 3.
<seb128> Trevinho, you probably want to ask to flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> tedg, Yes, MATE in Yakkety is GTK3+ only.
<tedg> Cool, so probably too late for Yakkety, but we should drop GTK2 then in Z*
<flexiondotorg> tedg, Drop GTK2 from what?
<tedg> flexiondotorg: libindicator
<flexiondotorg> Ah, right.
<flexiondotorg> Only Lubuntu using/needing it I think now.
<tedg> It has a kinda crazy dual build.
<tedg> I thought they switched to Qt?
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, How is your switch to LXQt coming along?
<flexiondotorg> tedg, Not as of 16.10 Beta 1 they hadn't.
<pitti> oh, no Laney today
<seb128> he's surfing in Portugal this week
<pitti> Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity-gtk-module/trun
<seb128> pitti, ^
<pitti> that's what unity-gtk-module says
<pitti> but that's wrong; does anyone happen to know the real branch?
<pitti> seb128: slacker :-)
<seb128> indeed!
 * pitti wants to fix bug 1618886
<seb128> once he's back he gets to fix all the bugs we are going to assign to him!
<ubot5> bug 1618886 in unity-gtk-module (Ubuntu) "unity-gtk-module.service is racy" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618886
<seb128> tedg, attente, ^ do you know?
<pitti> oh, nevermind -- it seems https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity-gtk-module/trunk.15.04 is actually right
<pitti> that's where Laney committed to, anyway
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity-gtk-module/trunk.15.04
<seb128> right
<pitti> "You cannot upload to this branch" -- agh!
<seb128> haha
<seb128> yeah, you are not cool enough to play with indicators!
<pitti> someone please add core-dev to that..
<seb128> tedg, ^
 * tedg doesn't trust core-dev they have root on my machine!
<pitti> tedg: I suggest you move to Fedora then :)
<pitti> TGIF! (or not, bwah!)
<tedg> pitti: invited
<pitti> tedg: cheers! I'll put up an MP for review anyway
<pitti> (an admin still needs to approve the invite)
<pitti> tedg: if you have a minute, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/unity-gtk-module/env-race/+merge/305613 please?  should be straightforward
<Trevinho> seb128: when you want you can hit publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839
<Trevinho> pitti: but is that enough? I mean, now that unity7 is going to use systemd (see silo above) I don't find that to be really racy... The only problem is that is not "stopped" on graphics environment
<Trevinho> stop
<tedg> pitti: Looks good to me.
<pitti> tedg: cheers; so I'll now figure out how to land through bileto :) (about time..)
<pitti> tedg: btw, is there still some blocker for your indicators landing other than landing unity? something I can help unblock?
<seb128> Trevinho, "Publish failed: Pending binary packages"
<seb128> Trevinho, some binaries are not published yet, need to retry later
<Trevinho> seb128: I guess they're still publishing... Sorry I just reacted to the bileto change
<pitti> seb128: sorry for being n00b and lazynet; I created https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1941
<pitti> seb128: is there anything else for me to do until builds, britney, tests etc. start?
<seb128> pitti, click "build"?
<pitti> oh, these are buttons -- thanks
<seb128> yw!
<pitti> Trevinho: I added a task for that "unit stop when session crashes" part, that's not in unity-gtk-session
<pitti> Trevinho: indeed, it's less of a problem once unity7 gets converted, and no problem at all once we are completely done, but IMHO it's still cleaner/safer that way until we actually land it
<Trevinho> pitti: it's landing like... now? :-)
<Trevinho> pitti: at least... waiting for paackages to be published
<pitti> Trevinho: ooh! is it? does that need the indicators too, or can unity land separately?
 * pitti hugs Trevinho
<Trevinho> pitti: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839
<Trevinho> pitti: i wanted to land that for weeeks, but.... it took more than expected
<pitti> Trevinho: I wasn't sure if it needs to go in lockstep with https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710
<willcooke> ding din#
<willcooke> it's meeting time
<seb128> wooot
<willcooke> ha
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-09-13
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep 13 15:30:15 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-09-13 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, happyaron, hikiko (hols), laney (hols), qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (sick)
<happyaron> hey
<tedg> pitti: No, I think just unity
<tedg> Oops, sorry to interrupt
<Sweet5hark> heya
 * happyaron is still gathering what he did last week
<qengho> Hello my pretties.
<willcooke> qengho, nmap snap worked for that bloke as well.
<willcooke> anyway, back to the topic in hand....
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-09-13 | Current topic: andyrock
<willcooke> humm, no andyrock?  Let's come back to him.
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-09-13 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hey, still fixing the gnome-builder snap: http://attente.ca/gnome-builder_3.21.91_amd64.snap (384 MB)
<attente> it launches now, but can't seem to actually build a project with it yet though, and it's still --devmode only
<attente> also going to look into gnome-terminal as a replacement as the default u8 terminal
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> attente, looks like we're going to be pushing for Ubuntu Terminal in to main, but it would still be good to knock some of the bugs out of the gtk mir option anyway
<attente> ok
<willcooke> attente, press on per the plan, and I'll keep you updated
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-09-13 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hello
<desrt> sorry -- got busy and didn't prepare my notes (forgot about meeting)
<desrt> was a pretty busy week of pings, mostly.  progressed the dconf work, but not lots.
<desrt> eof
<willcooke> thx desrt
<willcooke> #topic dg
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-09-13 | Current topic: dg
<willcooke> oh, dgadomski is on hols
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-09-13 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> helllo
<FJKong> fcitx-qimpanel : discuss to add feature of ping back to qimpanel
<FJKong> sogou IM bug tracing :
<FJKong> * can't switch IM by hot key binding.
<FJKong> * can't swith to sogou to type under FoxitReader
<FJKong> little time of snap on PI
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-09-13 | Current topic: happyaron
<happyaron> 1. libxml2 python3 package added
<happyaron> 2. fixed opencc2 package for rime
<happyaron> 3. n-m 1.2.4 for yakkey, extensive dns-manager patch rebase
<happyaron> 4. ubuntukylin-wallpapers, not finished yet
<happyaron> 5. Ubuntu user (in China) statistic information discussion with Sogou & NUDT
<happyaron> EOF
<willcooke> thanks happyaron
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-09-13 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> * Still awaiting Firefox++ for quota exhaustion in one Google API.
<qengho> * Testing Chromium 53. Fixing High-DPI bug. Maybe supporting ARM64 from now on.
<qengho> * Some snap testing. Ongoing.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-09-13 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • yakkety testing/triaging/bugs fixing
<seb128> • sponsoring
<seb128> • some NEW reviews
<seb128> </thisweek>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> oh, also unity8 mirs reviews
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-09-13 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - libreoffice conference
<Sweet5hark> - annual board and staff meetings
<Sweet5hark> - build and uploaded 5.2.1 as snap (still waiting for review when I last checked)
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> nice work on the snap getting built quickly
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-09-13 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Got flights for sprint booked.
<willcooke> * Helped partially resolve bug 1580882 by suggesting to folks to try the latest alsa driver daily snapshot packages. Folks asked about trying to backport the commit that fixes things, but without access to hardware that I can reproduce this with, I think it may be easier to mark this fixed once Xenial has the yakkety kernel.
<willcooke> * Work ongoing to try and get Orca speaking in oem-config... Seems to work fine with the Mate version, but not with the vanilla Ubuntu image.
<willcooke> * Assigned bug 1574324 to Simon, since he wrote the patches that are breaking thigns for people, since I don't really understand the code and I don't have hardware that I can reproduce this bug with to try and experiment.
<ubot5> bug 1580882 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Intel Broadwell HDMI, Digital Out] Sound like half speed after suspend" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580882
<ubot5> bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574324
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-09-13 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Continued bug fixing on cups-browsed:
<tkamppeter>    o Let all queues pointing to remote CUPS printers have a local PPD file so that the options appear in the print dialogs and printer setup tools can even modify the defaults and the modifications get saved for the next cups-browsed sessions.
<tkamppeter>    o Make load-balancing printer clustering also work correctly with remote printers broadcasted by the legacy CUPS method (not by Bonjour).
<tkamppeter>    o Shortened the IPP access timeouts so that cups-browsed does not hang so long on shutdown if a remote server gets inaccessible.
<tkamppeter>    o Let the implicitclass backend repeat the job only after a delay when it fails to send the data to the remote printer.
<tkamppeter>    o Small fixes.
<tkamppeter>  - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-09-13 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Enabled Xdnd tests in unity7
<Trevinho> · Prepared some fixes for the shortcut view not being properly hidden
<Trevinho> · Updated unity7 systemd branch with new fixes
<Trevinho> · Fix a potential crash in unity7 launcher
<Trevinho> · Fixed fake indicators model for unity8 tests
<Trevinho> · Porting unity8 menu items to ListItemLayout's
<Trevinho>  /EOF
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<Trevinho> (took longer cause the laptop suspended just before because of drained battery :-P)
<willcooke> :))
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-09-13 | Current topic: andyrock
<willcooke> about?
<willcooke> guess not.
<willcooke> andyrock, please let me have your update via email
<willcooke> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2016-09-13 | Current topic: aob
<willcooke> seb128, can we do another status review tomorrow for the MIRs.  I'm starting to get twitchy. :)
<willcooke> I'll take a look through, but just a quick sync up would be good
<seb128> willcooke, I'm reviewing those atm
<willcooke> ah, nice!
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> willcooke, did you get any status update from robert?
<willcooke> let's sync tomorrow
<willcooke> seb128, he's off sick
<seb128> wonder if I didn't see it in the backlog
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> was the whole week off?
<seb128> I hope he's ok
<willcooke> no he's off sick atm, so couldnt do his report
<seb128> ah
<seb128> makes sense
<seb128> so no news about that g-s landing I guess :-/
<seb128> anyway, no need to keep the meeting going for that
<willcooke> It's waiting MIR
<willcooke> oh, sorry
<willcooke> wrong thing
<willcooke> Mascot...
<willcooke> seb128, do you know if I need to put it somewhere other than in the slideshow?
<seb128> not wrong thing, I think he wanted libsnapd in to upload
<willcooke> ah yeah
<seb128> wallpaper and slideshows, I think that's it
<willcooke> oki cool
<willcooke> anyone got anything else?
<seb128> talk to the documentation team/Gunnar
<willcooke> ack
<seb128> for the yelp index
<willcooke> oki, let's wrap.  Thanks all
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep 13 15:48:48 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-09-13-15.30.moin.txt
<seb128> thanks
<jbicha> I think we ought to decide whether to revert fonts-liberation to version 1 like Debian did https://bugs.debian.org/835273
<ubot5> Debian bug 835273 in fonts-liberation "fonts-liberation: Liberation 2 fonts poorly hinted" [Normal,Fixed]
<jbicha> do I talk to gunnarhj about that? or someone else?
<seb128> who did the update?
<seb128> but yeah, Gunnar is probably a good person to talk to about that one
<jbicha> the update was done by auto-sync but Debian reverted a week after import freeze
<jbicha> willcooke: is the slideshow your dept now? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-marketing/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-1610/+merge/305578
<willcooke> jibel, not really.  I just do the Ubuntu updates, cyphermox does the real work
<jbicha> ok
<attente> anyone would happen to know an easy way to get autotools to use a custom prefix at runtime?
<seb128> attente, autotools are a buildtime tool I don't think they have an impact on runtime?
<seb128> said differently I don't think you can
<desrt> attente: --prefix and DESTDIR
<attente> seb128: the problem here is that gnome-builder needs them
<desrt> it's really all you have
<attente> they are actual runtime depends
<seb128> "them"?
<attente> the autotools
<desrt> ohh.
<desrt> you have autotools themselves installed in a weird prefix?
<attente> like i can jhbuild bootstrap them
<seb128> I misunderstood your question
<desrt> that ought to 'just work'
<seb128> desrt apparently did as well
<desrt> it's a bit of an odd question
<seb128> but yeah, just append the other dir to your path?
<desrt> bootstrapping autotools is a massive recipe for disaster
<seb128> so that version is found first?
<attente> so here's the situation
<desrt> also: taking a autotools .deb and moving it into a snapped world is just not gonna work at all
<attente> desrt: yes, exactly
<desrt> don't do that :)
<desrt> you'd be better off bootstrapping it
<desrt> but here's the rub: don't
<attente> so adding it to stage-packages is impossible
<attente> and bootstrapping it is a disaster
<desrt> a snapped gnome-builder is almost useless, and for exactly the same reason as bootstrapping autotools is a recipe for much pain: you need deps to build software, and there is not going to be enough of them in your virtual world
<desrt> every single person who wants to use gnome-builder to do more than hello world is going to need libsomething-dev, which will not be in your snap
<attente> maybe i should've looked at another module to snap instead :/
<desrt> gnome-builder is a weird case.  it really ought to have read-only access to all of /usr/include /usr/share and /usr/lib
<desrt> in which case you should just have autotools installed there
<attente> right
<desrt> i know that's not really in the spirit of how snaps work, but development tools are sort of a different story...
<desrt> even on macos, installing xcode means that you get a bunch of extra stuff appearing in this new directory called /usr, for example
<attente> maybe we need a new interface for snapped devtools
<desrt> in general, i think you're sort of on to the right idea here: don't try to snap gnome-builder yet
<desrt> it's far far better for people to jhbuild that
<desrt> and, indeed, the target market for gnome-builder is exactly the sort of people who won't mind as much to get their hands dirty with jhbuild
<attente> yeah. it's a pity though. it seems to mostly work with the exception of the actual project building
<desrt> lol.
<desrt> "it does everything, except for that thing that it was designed to do!"
<attente> :P
<desrt> "...sure looks pretty, tho"
<jbicha> we'll just have to call it something other than Builder?
<desrt> it's still a very nice text editor :)
<Trevinho> pitti: I'm confused... Are you still using unity-gtk-module under upstart also if we land unity7 systemd support?
<seb128> calling it a day, have a nice evening desktopers
<willcooke> night seb128
<willcooke> quittin time here too.  Night all
<pitti> Trevinho: we still have a lot of upstart jobs in the session that aren't ported yet; I can't say for sure that none of them use $GTK_MODULES
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: we're shooting for 17.04
<flexiondotorg> OK
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: otherwise, if you guys are waiting on Lubuntu to drop something, email gilir@ubuntu.com and CC lubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<flexiondotorg> Will do. Thanks tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> no problem flexiondotorg :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-14
<duflu> RAOF, robert_ancell: Is xorg 1.19 coming to yakkety?
<robert_ancell> duflu, not sure
<robert_ancell> duflu, would have to ask tjaalton
<duflu> OK then. "If the stars align" is a reasonable answer
<tjaalton> duflu: i guess it's too late for that?
<duflu> tjaalton: OK no problem
<tjaalton> i'd love to update it, to avoid backporting all the modesetting/prime stuff :)
<tjaalton> duflu: why? would it be useful for xmir?
<duflu> tjaalton: No strong reasons, just curious
<tjaalton> assuming the pointer confinement branch is merged it should help with 1590099
<tjaalton> but, the schedule is a bit too tight
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Trevinho: I found a grave bug in your unity landing
<pitti> Trevinho: "unity-panel-service.service" hurts my sense of beauty!
<pitti> Trevinho: j/k, works great; thanks again!
<pitti> tedg: so is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 unblocked now? I suppose libindicator shoudl be dropped from that?
<duflu> tjaalton: So long live Ubuntu 17.04 then :)
<duflu> Which is not long-lived admittedly
<duflu> Ah crap. I meant to publish systemd support for mediatomb this cycle
<duflu> Missed
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> hot & sunny again :((
<willcooke> I might *have* to work outside today
<willcooke> seb128, could we get this in to 16.10?
<willcooke> https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/unity-control-center/unity-control-center
<willcooke> (and ideally SRUd in to X?)
<Trevinho> pitti: hey, mh yeah... it's a little cacophonous
<Trevinho> pitti: asp for unity-gtk-module, i guess the only that was important is unity being the one which launches all the rest of ui apps, but if you prefer to keep it in upstart is fine.... I just hope upstart arrives early enough :-) [and not being racey in the other way around]
<Trevinho> as*
<pitti> Trevinho: it shouldn't actually matter any more which way around it starts now, does it?
<pitti> Trevinho: I'd still wait until at least the indicators landed, then we can entirely remove them
<seb128> hey willcooke, sure (sorry, we had somebody here to do a quotation for redoing the bathroom floor, was away from the keyboard for a bit)
<willcooke> seb128, no worries at all
<seb128> the electricity people are also supposed to come to change the electric panel(?) between 10 and 12 so might drop off internet for a bit
<Trevinho> pitti: no, order is not crucial... I'd like the shell to start with all populated indicators though...
<pitti> Trevinho: right, we really need to land that indicator port for 16.10, otherwise that'll be ugly
<tjaalton> bregma: hi, looks like xmir.patch from your sru upload is not the same as what yakkety has? http://pastebin.com/uGb2Lcfe I'm mostly worried about the missing "case mir_event_type_input_device_state:"
<tjaalton> bregma: and also, the queue already had my upload
<tjaalton> so this will now go on top of that
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> hey seb128
<andyrock> right now starving
<andyrock> XD
<andyrock> and you?
<seb128> good way to start the day :p
<seb128> I'm good, just had a small lunch
<seb128> it's too warm here
<seb128> warm or hot?
<seb128> I never know which one is right :p
<willcooke> If you're British then "it's a bit warm" == "OMG I'm burning. Help me!"
<flocculant> it's a bit warm ...
<willcooke> :))
<willcooke> Not too warm for a nice cuppa, mind
<seb128> Bristish don't do the cold beer thing? :p
<flocculant> willcooke - you might be having another bit warm day - I'm 10 miles from Bournemouth where they had floods yesterday
<flocculant> willcooke: any day with a y in it is good for a cuppa :p
<flocculant> seb128: I would - but I drive for a living :D
<willcooke> flocculant, did you have the biblical lightning?  Nothing here in Beds.
<flocculant> I heard the biblical thunder - just rained locally :)
<willcooke> lunchtime drinking is the preserve of the city worker and the outside-living-enthusiast
<flocculant> indeed :)
<willcooke> and the French
<willcooke> cough
<willcooke> who said taht?
<flocculant> lol
<seb128> 0_o
<willcooke> *hugs*
<seb128> yeahyeah
<seb128> can't wait for you guys to properly brexit :p
<willcooke> hey seb128, this page says release on 13th Oct:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<willcooke> this page says 20th: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety
<seb128> yep, that's stating the true
<seb128> the yakkety serie was opened before the schedule was discussed I thinkl
<seb128> cjwatson or infinity can probably fix it
<willcooke> kk, so the wiki is correct?  ta
<seb128> yes
<seb128> can you mention it to them?
<willcooke> seb128, sure I'll do that on the release channel now
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> seb128, fixed!
<seb128> I saw, thanks!
<bregma> tjaalton, yes, the patches differ because Yakkety has a newer Mir API that added the new case: since the Mir in Xenial is older, it won't be a problem and if it's run against a newer Mir (like from the stable overlay PPA) the only result would be a message in the logs
<bregma> I shall have to update the SRU bug
<bregma> tjaalton, how are conflicts in the upload queue usually handled?
<Trevinho> pitti: thanks for releasing the SRU :-)
<pitti> no problem
<tjaalton> bregma: depends on the reviewer. in this case apw pinged me and we discussed how to proceed
<tjaalton> bregma: so I'll add the new patch and changelog entries and will reupload 1.18.4-0u0.1
<apw> bregma, yeah i pinged the two uploaders and tjaalton was the first to respond likely due to timezones :)
 * bregma keeps moving west
<seb128> jbicha, hey, about that comment
<seb128> "    - Don't rename "Package Sources" link to "Software & Updates".
<seb128>       We'll have better translation coverage if we just stick with
<seb128>       upstream strings since this package is in universe"
<seb128> the package in universe can use langpacks
<seb128> in which case the strings should already be translated/available in most locales
<seb128> which makes that statement not true
<jbicha> does it still require translators to manually approve that string?
<seb128> if it's new
<seb128> unsure when it was added
<seb128> I expect that if that was before xenial then it's probably translated/approved in most locales
<jbicha> I only added that string during the yakkety cycle and hadn't enable langpacks yet
<seb128> k
<seb128> in which case yeah, you might lack some translations
<jbicha> so, should I leave things as they are? or do the rename (and enable langpacks) and eventually it will be translated?
<seb128> jbicha, your call, I'm unsure who is using gnome-packagekit ... I would probably keep it like that
<seb128> jbicha, the totem update you did recently has
<seb128> -Icon=totem
<seb128> +Icon=org.gnome.Totem
<seb128> that makes it wrongly themed in Unity
<seb128> I guess we either need to add a symlink to humanity or rename it back for this cycle (dunno if that impacts other themes/flavors)
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-15
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke.
<seb128> hey TheMuso, willcooke
<seb128> how are you?
<davmor2> seb128: in deja dupe there is a drop down option which shows what is happening, that used to take most of the rest of the window however now in 16.10 it uses a single line instead any clue as to what would cause that, I think it is the same with the updater where you can open the terminal to see what it is doing but let me double check on that
<seb128> davmor2, likely a side effect of the new GTK but it's the individual components that need to be updated to specify a min height or something, so please open a bug against deja-dup (and same for updater if needed)
<seb128> davmor2, willcooke, did we speak about tagging those bugs? rls-y-incoming would make sense?
<davmor2> seb128: yes so if you open software updater and and click on details on the installing updates page you can see the issue too so I think it is an element rather than deja dupe itself
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's new gtk forcing you to specify the height you want for that widget when yo use it
<seb128> they use the same widget
<seb128> but needs to be fixed in each codebase
<davmor2> seb128: oh okay so do I file one bug and update it with new projects when I hit them then?
<seb128> no please don't do that
<seb128> just open a bug on deja dup describing the issue
<seb128> then one on update-manager
<davmor2> seb128: right no worries
<seb128> the "use one bugs and collect for similar things that have nothing to do" just creates spam
<seb128> like the update-manager maintainer fix his code and then keep receiving emails about similar bugs in other projects he doesn't care about
<seb128> fixes
<happyaron> seb128: hey, mind to have a look at n-m? the 1.2.4 thing
<seb128> happyaron, sure, it's in git? let me check, but you should probably go through normal sponsoring for those so more people can review and it's visible that something is waiting
<happyaron> ic
<seb128> you might also get some people vouching for you over time to give you ppu for it ;-)
<happyaron> yep
<seb128> happyaron, what's the difference between patches "dropped" and "merged"?
<happyaron> dropped is not needed (due to design change upstream), merged is for those are almost directly merged upstream
<seb128> k
<seb128> would probably nice in the dropped case to have a small explanation of why they are not needed anymore
<happyaron> ok
<duflu> pitti, Saviq: Can we increase the unity8.log.* files that apport attaches? Seems like that log is always so big it's already rotated so the useful info is missing
<duflu> Never goes back as far as Unity8 starting up
<pitti> you mean attach the first rotated log too? sure, the apport hook can do this
<seb128> happyaron, systemd-Don-t-enable-NetworkManager-wait-online.serv.patch seems new and no documented in the changelog?
<duflu> pitti: Yes I think the first one will do thanks
<duflu> tjaalton: Hey found a second regression from Mesa 12.0.2:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1620994
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1620994 in mesa (Ubuntu) "EGL clients with SIGSEGV in dri2_destroy_context() (from eglDestroyContext or eglTerminate)" [Undecided,New]
<duflu> Seems 12.0.2 is very bad for Unity8
<pitti> seb128, happyaron: that's an old Debian patch which we dropped (deliberately); please keep it dropped
<happyaron> seb128: lemme have a look of it
<happyaron> pitti: ok
<pitti> happyaron: i. e. we do want to enable NM-wait-online
<seb128> happyaron, there are 3 other new patches added to the serie, those at least need to be documented in the changelog
<happyaron> others should be renamed ones, I'll make a list later in changelog
<seb128> pitti, hey, "we" and "when"? it's still in the current archive version and the change is undocumented in the debian/changelog
<seb128> happyaron, can you please stop renaming patches?
<seb128> that just makes reviews difficult for no good reasons
<seb128> pitti, sorry, I read what you said in reverse
<seb128> so yeah, shouldn't be added back?
<seb128> happyaron, ^
<pitti> seb128: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/1.1.93-0ubuntu4 was the last  time it was brought back
<seb128> happyaron, but bottom line is that every change in the patches set (so basically in the series) should be documented in the changelog
<seb128> either it's a rename or a patch added/removed there is always a reason
<seb128> seems it was added back in https://git.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager/+git/ubuntu/commit/?id=38a52be23a88226fc255332d6d1bd2b440bc8b5b
<happyaron> I see
<seb128> happyaron, did you talk to cyphermox about removing Filter-DNS-servers-to-add-to-dnsmasq-based-on-availa.patch
<seb128> or debian/patches/Order-IPv6-nameservers-before-IPv4-for-dns-plugins-d.patch
<seb128> it's a bit annoying
<seb128> those have no bug reference neither upstream or downstream
<seb128> no cookie for c_yphermox
<pitti> seb128, happyaron: oh, sorry; debian/patches/systemd-Don-t-enable-NetworkManager-wait-online.serv.patch actually looks intended, *if* we still actually enable it via WantedBy; well, the net result is: we want NM-wait-online.service, and with as little delta to Debian as possible (dropping the dh_installinit override  was easiest)
<seb128> pitti, it looks like the patch might not be new, just that this git gbp workflow keeps renaming patching
<seb128> which is really annoying for reviews
<pitti> hm, how's that?
<seb128> I don't know, I don't use it
<pitti> I see how they would get renamed *once* after moving from plain quilt to gbp
<seb128> but patches keep getting renamed and according to happyaron it's because of the tools
<pitti> but there is zero reason that they would randomly get renamed again
<happyaron> seb128: I have different view on the debian/patches/Order-IPv6-nameservers-before-IPv4-for-dns-plugins-d.patch to him, since that behaviour isn't performing good because of the DNS thing
<pitti> unless you acually change the commit messages
<happyaron> seb128: I'll make sure they don't get renamed from 1.2.4
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> happyaron, why did they got renamed in that update?
<seb128> can we just revert that rename?
<pitti> well, do a clean import/export so that there is no "git diff" or renames, and from then on keep  it clean
<seb128> pitti, https://git.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager/+git/ubuntu/commit/?id=38a52be23a88226fc255332d6d1bd2b440bc8b5b is typically what happyaron get at every new version update
<seb128> unsure how/why
 * seb128 is not familiar with git gbp
<seb128> but e.g Don-t-block-network.target-on-NetworkManager-wait-on.patch got renamed to systemd-Don-t-enable-NetworkManager-wait-online.serv.patch for whatever reason
<pitti> seb128: hm, where's the rename?
<pitti> ah
<pitti> hm, looks like that got done on the Debian side?
<seb128> but that's not a merge on debian or anything like that
<seb128> the commit is "Update patches for new upstream release"
<seb128> see https://git.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager/+git/ubuntu
<pitti> -Subject: Don't block network.target on NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<pitti> +Subject: systemd: Don't enable NetworkManager-wait-online.service statically
<pitti> well, someone changed the commit message
<seb128> k, maybe it's a undocumented rebase
<pitti> no
<pitti> rebases don't change commit messages
<seb128> I think the bottom line is that changelog is underdocumenting what is being done
<pitti> some*one*, not some*thing*
<seb128> well maybe debian did change the commit message
<seb128> and happyaron is basing is work on their branch
<pitti> isn't debian on 1.4 already?
<seb128> so is getting those changes
<seb128> yes
<pitti> (which would really be nice to get, FWIW -- upstream merged our huge ofono patches, it drops the dependency to isc-dhcp-client, etc.)
<seb128> we are not going to do an "update n-m the week before release" this cycle again, are we? ;-)
<happyaron> I talked with willcook_e earlier and he sugguested me to keep 1.2 this cycle..
<seb128> yeah, we should have updated to 1.3 mid-cycle
<seb128> but that didn't get done
<seb128> so now is late imho
<pitti> seb128: you are right, we still need to wait a month before we upgrade :)
<seb128> :-)
<happyaron> well, /me is talking with him again atm guys
<seb128> keep 1.2 for this cycle
<seb128> we have enough things that are behind and need to land we fixed
<seb128> including fallout from new gtk
<seb128> systemd user session not done yet
<seb128> unity8 to get on the iso still
<seb128> yakkety has an edgy feeling
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> eft eft eft!
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> using linux is depressing some days
<seb128> that laptop worked so nicely in trusty
<seb128> now can't vt switch without getting the intel to the gpu lock of the xorg session to close or something
<willcooke> errrrr
<willcooke> suddenly I can't resize windows
<willcooke> brb
<davmor2> seb128, willcooke: can either of you boot from todays iso on kvm?
<willcooke> fixed by restarting session
<willcooke> meh
<willcooke> davmor2, haven't tried today yet
<davmor2> I just get a text cursor in the middle of a black screen, seems to be fine on hardware though
<willcooke> davmor2, that's at the point it tries to start the live session or the installer bit?
<davmor2> willcooke: it's the point in uefi that shows you the uefi menu
<davmor2> I'll try without uefi
<willcooke> plan
<davmor2> so it works without uefi hmmm
<davmor2> So I'm now using the newer OVFM from 16.10 same thing blank screen text cursor so there is a problem there for kvm
<seb128> davmor2, I'm using virtualbox and it works fine for me (but no uefi on this machine)
<davmor2> seb128: yeah kvm with -boot d work kvm with -pflash OVMF_CODE.fd doesn't
<cyphermox> good morning!
<seb128> hey cyphermox, how are you?
<cyphermox> good, you?
<seb128> good, waiting for days to get a bit cooler again though, over 30°C is not nice to work
<ogra_> dont you already have the thunderstorms down there in france ?
<ogra_> (they are announced for tomorrow in germany and come from the south)
<cyphermox> seb128: I know what you mean, the weather is just starting to be a little cooler, and every day after work I'm neck deep in renovations
<cyphermox> to say that it's hot to work is an understatement
<seb128> bit of patience, winter is coming, then we can complain it's too cold ;-)
<ogra_> \o/
 * ogra_ imagines seb128 in a black fur coat with large sword with wolf handle ... 
<seb128> ogra_, but yeah, most of france got rain&co so it's getting better
<seb128> but most of the week was hot summer like
<ogra_> yeah, same here
<ogra_> 30+ ....
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> andyrock, evening!
<seb128> how are you?
<andyrock> :D
<andyrock> where there is still sun
<seb128> is sun still going up? ;-)
<andyrock> well not
<andyrock> so good evenging
<seb128> andyrock, joke aside, how are you? is it hot summer still for you as well?
<andyrock> not anymore
<seb128> lucky you ;-)
<seb128> going for some exercice
<seb128> bbl
<davmor2> willcooke, seb128: hmmm I think we might have issues with bluetooth between unity 7/8 I can't get a simple speaker to show up in either but it does on tablet and phone
<seb128> was it working in u7 before you installed extra things?
<willcooke> davmor2, could it be related to airplane mode from U8 having switched off BT?
<willcooke> just testing on a vanilla Y
<davmor2> willcooke: it's turned back on but I can test via cli
<davmor2> one second
<willcooke> ok, with the u8-desktop-session-mir meta package from universe installed
<willcooke> I can see a BT speaker and connect to it  in U7
<willcooke> however, playing back audio from it fails
<willcooke> and if I try and play a video it hangs until I switch back the audio to the internal soundcard
<willcooke> so yes, we have a problem, but I think it's a different one
<davmor2> willcooke: koza has some work ahead of him then :D
<willcooke> heh, poor chap
<willcooke> davmor2, I'm not sure where to log this one, against BlueZ or pulse.  Start with Bluez you think?
<davmor2> willcooke: always start at the top of the stack and then let koza blame jhodapp :)
<flocculant> jbicha: not sure how involved with Ubuntu Gnome you are, but it's affected by bug 1617711 - makes it hard to read the resize screen for the older people amongst us ;)
<ubot5> bug 1617711 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Resize screen hard to read" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617711
<jhodapp> willcooke: I'm always the catch-all bucket for davmor2's woes ;)
<willcooke> jhodapp, thanks!  It's on TheMuso's list, so will catch up with him about it first.
<jhodapp> davmor2, willcooke: bring your device with you to the next sprint
<willcooke> jhodapp, :) need it fixing before release really
<jhodapp> koza will be doing a BT hackathon after hours and he promises Polish beer
 * willcooke gathers his devices
<willcooke> :)
<jhodapp> willcooke, what's the issue exactly?
<willcooke> jhodapp, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1608820
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1608820 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Cannot use BT speaker - sink is suspended" [Undecided,In progress]
<jhodapp> willcooke, does it work with the phone?
<willcooke> jhodapp, probably.  this is for desktop 16.10
<jhodapp> willcooke, right, I am curious as I've seen some issues from watching koza where it's been a difference sometimes between bluez versions and kernel drivers between desktop and phone
<jhodapp> willcooke, so if it works on one, that actually makes it a lot easier to fix for the other
<willcooke> jhodapp, oki, good to kow
<willcooke> know
<willcooke> thanks
<jhodapp> np
<seb128> k, calling it a week (I've a vac day tomorrow), have a nice w.e desktopers
<flocculant> seb128: have a good one :)
<seb128> thanks!
<a1fa> whats the easiest way to wipe gnome from system (16.10) apt-get remove --auto-remove ubuntu-gnome-desktop just removes two packages, gnome-shell is still there
<dobey> a1fa: you'd want autoremove --purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop and then probably need to do another apt-get autoremove --purge after to catch some additional packages
<a1fa> dobey: it didnt do it for me
<a1fa> dobey: i ended up doing apt-get purge *gnome*
<dobey> well unity7 requires some gnome packages, so that won't be good either
<a1fa> i purged unity7 at the moment
<a1fa> trying to see how much i can purge before reinstalling a desktop enviroment
<a1fa> wish there was a command to strip everything down to base
<sarnold> gtk? gdk?
<jbicha> a1fa: honestly, a reinstall of the desktop you like is probably the easiest
<jbicha> Ubuntu differs from Debian in that we don't want users who remove a metapackage to also get most of their desktop autoremoved
<a1fa> i see that ;)
<jbicha> or you can look in your apt logs to see what packages were installed when you installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop and remove those
<a1fa> well, i am using ubuntu-desktop-16.10 test isos
<a1fa> so it came pre-bundled with gnome
<jbicha> ?
<a1fa> not sure why that was
<jbicha> I think you downloaded the wrong iso, try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<a1fa> yakkety-desktop-amd64.iso d01dda0162bb572c21f2827dd3e0c01c
<jbicha> yeah, that's Ubuntu GNOME 16.10 Beta 1 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/yakkety/beta-1/MD5SUMS
<a1fa> odd - well, i think i got everything purged, and stuff reinstalled
<a1fa> now its a matter of finding out if its fixed. if not, i'll reinstall with new iso
<jbicha> I really recommend you just reinstall; I don't recommend trying to turn Ubuntu GNOME into Ubuntu (Unity)
<a1fa> yeah, compiz keeps crashing ;(
<a1fa> i wanted to try unity8
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-09-16
<qengho> Man, I wish that new rpi image would let me add files to /etc/rsyslog.d/ .
<sarnold> mount ... -obind?
<qengho> I'll look into that. I suppose fstab persists and is mutable?
<davmor2> jhodapp: but I already know all the ways to crash BT so he may aswell hand the beer over on arrival right?
<flocculant> any excuse ...
<davmor2> willcooke: looks like there is an issue with whoopsie
<willcooke> davmor2, is this u8 specific or just in general
<davmor2> willcooke: u8 ish  if something crashes in u8 it isn't filing till there is a crash or startup of u7 and you just get a blank window for the u8 crash in u7
<willcooke> Can a package add to a global aliases file on install.  i.e. if I install package foo which wants to alias "foobar" to "foobarbaz" can it be done in the packaging?
<willcooke> specifically: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sensible-utils/+bug/1624022
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1624022 in sensible-utils (Ubuntu) "Alias 'browse' to sensible-browser" [Undecided,New]
<andyrock> morning
<willcooke> hey andyrock, how goes?
<andyrock> day of emails
<willcooke> a good job for a Friday
<andyrock> what about you? ready for we?
<willcooke> certainly am!  Didnt get done until about 930 last night, so I might take off a bit early tonight
<davmor2> willcooke: screen resize issue is in place again for kvm
<willcooke> davmor2, whats that one?
<davmor2> willcooke: restarting nautilus fixes it
<davmor2> willcooke: desktop doesn't rescale to the new screen size
<davmor2> willcooke: not sure who fixed it last time
 * willcooke trawls LP
<davmor2> willcooke, jibel: oh it looks like I managed to fix the issue with the new version of OVFM_CODE.fd  It fails to read the .efi files from the iso image so simply boots nothing, if I create a boot file for grubx64.EFI from the dvd and boot that I get the grub menu \o/
<davmor2> stupid uefi
<qengho> willcooke: about your "browse" "alias", just symlink /usr/bin/browse to sensible-browser in sensible-utils pkg.
<jhodapp> davmor2, haha I think so :)
<desrt> good morning
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> ooh.  Lunar eclipse in the UK tonight around 730 -> 8pm
<pitti> nice
<pitti> after two weeks of sunshine it'll finally start to rain (massively) this evening; so right in time for the eclipse :(
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> feels almost cold here today
 * ogra_ recommends a montgolfiere .... 
<willcooke> Yesterday was 30 today is 15 :/
<ogra_> just go above the clouds
<willcooke> ha
<ogra_> and as side effect you can alsso charge your laptop and phone by just letting a wire dangle down to catch  the lightning ;)
<pitti> yeah, *that* will work well
<ogra_> totally !
<pitti> "oh, you meant chemical charge, not static electricity charge!" *sue*
<willcooke> qengho, can you tell me where I would add that symlink?  Is it in the rules file?
<willcooke> or maybe the postinst and postrm ?
<qengho> willcooke: in rules. Not post-inst,rm because you want file collisions to be detected if another package decides to take that name "browse".
<willcooke> qengho, ta
<qengho> willcooke: rules, probably "ln tmp/usr/bin/browse sensible-browser" at the end of "building" or something.
<qengho> er "-s" too
<qengho> hikiko: You around? I have some windowing questions.
<willcooke> qengho, on hols
<qengho> hikiko or other: I'm testing an app in a snap. Some UI elements have tool tips that pop near the pointer. In cases where the app is newly started up, hovering near a place that would cause a tooltip makes the app's main window get large black or white rectangles. I would like to know what to blame here.
<qengho> App itself? Compositor? Flaky GPU driver? Flaky GPU hardware?
<qengho> Notably, when the app has displayed in its main window once, the tooltip problem never happens again.
<willcooke> night all
<Hrh> As you probably know, Alex Goins from Nvidia made a fix for tearing issue as the Prime sync and pushed into xorg server. I want to know if it's possible to have a xorg package from git (An X server with ABI 23 or higher (as yet officially unreleased, use commit 2a79be9)). I tried to build it my self but couldn't. More info on Prime sync here.  I noticed that you build xorg 1.84 today but it doesn't include this fix. I'm wondering i
<sarnold> Hrh: you're cut off at "I'm wondering i"
<Hrh> I'm wondering if you could build a deb package for this fix so we can test it.
<Hrh> of xserver I mean
<Hrh> here is link https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/957814/linux/prime-and-prime-synchronization/1
<Hrh> is there anybody could guide me?
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-11
<jibel> morning
<duflu> Morning jibel
<duflu> and afternoon
<duflu> + afternoon jamesh
<duflu> + morning seb128
<jamesh> hi jibel, duflu
<duflu> et al
<jibel> hi duflu jamesh and everyone
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> hey duflu
<didrocks> welcome back oSoMoN, comment étaient tes vacances ?
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks! très bonnes vacances, je suis paré pour la rentrée :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, wb! bonnes vacances de ce que j'ai lu :-)
<oSoMoN> oui, excellentes, ça fait du bien!
<didrocks> re seb128
<willcooke> morning
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<duflu> All caught up?
<willcooke> Yeah!
<willcooke> Doing my ESTA now
<duflu> Fun fun
<willcooke> They actually ask for your social media details
<willcooke> (albeit optional)
<duflu> willcooke, yeah. BTW I noticed mine was approved but the email never arrived. Had to check the web site
<willcooke> duflu, good tip, thanks
<duflu> Strange. It wasn't in spam, or anywhere
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> mornng seb128
<Laney> yeahhhhhhhhhhh boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> bon weekend?
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<Laney> salut didrocks
<Laney> how goes?
<didrocks> good good! Nice to have bearable temperatures for a couple of weeks now :)
<seb128> Laney, très bon, et toi ?
<didrocks> and you?
<Laney> yeah it was GREAT!
<Laney> wine tasting at a party, hopefully got some good results
<Laney> then we helped dig up a tree and accidentally cut through the phone cable
<Laney> and yesterday climbing/coffee shop/pub
<didrocks> why waiting for results? I thought you have a lot of different kind of wines but only on French
<didrocks> so, easy pick :)
<didrocks> oh? not friday yet?
<didrocks> argh, phone cable isn't fixed yet I guess?
<Laney> ohohoh
<Laney> actually I didn't know which the french one was any more
<Laney> the test was blind
<Laney> maybe it did win!
<didrocks> doesn't change, you would obviously recognize it :p
<didrocks> (hem, is it a little bit too much for a monday morning? ;))
<Laney> :>
<Laney> there was one that a lot of people didn't like ...
<didrocks> how many were you to choose this wine?
<Laney> 20 or so
<didrocks> waow
<Laney> it was after people had already had cocktails and beer though
<Laney> not a very scientific test :P
<didrocks> ahah
<Laney> no palate cleansers either
<didrocks> well, it is scientific…
<didrocks> the same will happen at the wedding :)
<duflu> Hmm. Anyone familiar with building GTK? AFAICT an artful system requires the Mir backend be enabled, but that also requires content-hub packages that no longer exist in artful
<didrocks> so same conditions
<duflu> ^ alan_g
<colinl> duflu: I managed to build it last week when working on my patch
<duflu> colinl, yeah I know it's possible to build but you will get random occasional crashes if the mir symbols are missing
<duflu> It works long enough for some testing
<colinl> oh, OK
<alan_g> duflu: that shouldn't be the case. AIUI the content-hub rdeps were dealt with.
<duflu> Hmm
<alan_g> But I didn't touch GTK myself.
<Laney> hey duflu
<Laney> how are you building it?
<duflu> Laney, awkwardly
<duflu> From git
<Laney> there's this awesome debian/patches/no_content_hub patch in ubuntu :/
<duflu> Ah
<duflu> Ta Laney
<duflu> alan_g, yeah the problem is the references to content_hub in upstream git
<duflu> Laney, sounds like that patch can be proposed to upstream now?
<alan_g> Makes sense
<Laney> maybe, probably ask kenvandine when he's around
 * didrocks reboots for some testing
<Laney> does it break copy and paste or something to not have content-hub?
<alan_g> Laney: only when running on Mir
<duflu> Laney, more obscure - I have to build without Mir support to work around it which then eventually/randomly crashes on the first reference to a mir symbol (even when not using mir)
<Laney> alan_g: yeah :P
<Laney> it just seems weird to commit patches to break stuff
<duflu> Sad maybe, but not weird to remove code that depends on something that no longer exists
<alan_g> It does. But how else do you drop things that are no longer relevant?
<seb128> duflu, alan_g, Ken re-enabled the mir backend for this cycle but reverted the content-hub code
<duflu> Fair enough. It all makes sense. Just the usual upstream != ubuntu
<seb128> yeah, we should commit those upstream
<seb128> or just get the mir backend deleted upstream
 * Laney shrugs
<Laney> if the backend only exists now to please Ubuntu then we should carry it in Ubuntu
<Laney> in other words - if we delete things upstream because we deleted them in Ubuntu then it's not really an upstream backend is it
<seb128> duflu, alan_g, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.22.15-0ubuntu2
<seb128> Laney, ?
<seb128> we distro patch sometime to easy work
<duflu> Yeah sounds reasonable
<duflu> I just needed educating
<Laney> the conversation is about deleting content-hub related code in upstream git
<Laney> because it was removed in Ubuntu
<seb128> that's just one option
<seb128> upstream can continue building with content-hub also
<seb128> that project still exists even if it's not in artful Ubuntu
<Laney> yes, that's what I'm talking about
<seb128> building with content-hub?
<Laney> how it's not clear that this patch should be committed upstream
<seb128> well that patch is an hack
<seb128> whatever is commited upstream requires for upstream to decide on a direction
<seb128> not do workarounds based on Ubuntu availability
<seb128> imho
<didrocks> hum, another package not updated in vcs
<Laney> I think we're in violent agreement?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, please don't forget to push your libreoffice changelog change
<didrocks> ok, retesting, bbiab
<oSoMoN> ricotz, hey, done
<willcooke> hey oSoMoN wb!  Good hols
<willcooke> ?
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke! yeah, great time off!
<ricotz> oSoMoN, thx
<seb128> Laney, I think we are in agreement yes, I just don't think your "if the backend only exists now to please Ubuntu then we should carry it in Ubuntu" is true, it's quite the opposite, we have no interest to maintain it in Ubuntu but the  Mir team still showed interested and maybe they want to keep having it upstream
<seb128> Laney, or the statement is true but the backend is not to please Ubuntu
<Laney> seb128: ok, I'll explain what I meant by that, but it's not to start an argument
<Laney> at that point I thought that people were trying to argue for committing the no_content_hub patch upstraem
<Laney> so I was saying that if we just commit it then we're saying that content-hub not being available in Ubuntu is good enough reason to break copy and past in the upstream Mir backend
<Laney> in which case the Mir backend really would exist only for Ubuntu's benefit, and if we just do whatever we want to it because of Ubuntu's requirements then maybe it would be better to have it as a distro patch
<seb128> right
<seb128> I understand what you mean
<seb128> it's just the way you worded it made it sound like we were not working upstream
<Laney> nah, it would have been working upstream but not in the nicest way :P
<seb128> it sounded a bit like the usual "Ubuntu doesn't work upstream as usual"
<seb128> which would be unfair to say
<seb128> but yeah, I agree with you
<seb128> either that backend needs to be properly maintained or deprecated
<Laney> like you'd want to do --without-content-hub or something to do it properly
<Laney> but I think we probably should just carry this patch and at some point deprecate -> remove the backend
<Laney> assuming nobody upstream wants to maintain it
<willcooke> ESTA approved - that was pretty quick
<willcooke> duflu, also no email though
<duflu> Yeah I waited a week or two before getting curious
<oSoMoN> didn't get an e-mail either, had to check back
<jibel> ouch control-center crashed when I paired a new device :/
<Laney> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> is it a known bug that the poweroff button in the menu doesn't do work any longer?
<seb128> new g-c-c has quite some segfault
<seb128> oSoMoN, do you have an extension like the suspend button one?
<oSoMoN> seb128, indeed
<oSoMoN> I didn't remember I had installed it
<seb128> I had the issue with it
<oSoMoN> uninstalling the extension did the trick
<oSoMoN> interestingly, displaying the poweroff dialog made vlc quit/crash
<oSoMoN> no crash file
<oSoMoN> looks like vlc exits properly when the dialog is displayed
<oSoMoN> [0000001d1f13d6a8] core playlist: stopping playback
<oSoMoN> QObject::~QObject: Timers cannot be stopped from another thread
<jibel> i've this problem where gnome-software uses 100% cpu. Any information I could collect while it is in this state?
<Laney> jibel: install debug symbols, attach to it with gdb, get a backtrace with all threads (t a a bt)
<Laney> also, hi!
<Laney> (also, back in a minute)
<didrocks> urgh, I forgot to take a coffee this morning
<didrocks> was heading down testing this patch + add another one
<didrocks> let's fix that
<jibel> Laney, Hi, okay
<didrocks> jibel: current iso doesn't boot or it just me?
<didrocks> (nor live session or ubiquity-dm for me)
<didrocks> (I mean the /pending from today, trying /current now)
<jibel> didrocks, I didn't check the results this morning, let me check
<didrocks> hum, /current is stuck at boot as well, it could be boxes/kvm/qemu as well…
<jibel> didrocks, current work and yesterdays' image too
<jibel> works*
<jibel> didrocks, the image hangs on boot with qxl
<didrocks> jibel: oh, new regression, or known? I didn't get any issue but installed my vm a long time ago…
<jibel> didrocks, known
<didrocks> let me try chaning session, I'm currently under wayland
<didrocks> thx jibel for confirming :)
<jibel> didrocks, it boots fine
<jibel> didrocks, VMs don't work very well under wayland.  https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_debug_Wayland_problems#Not_all_keys_can_be_sent_to_a_remote_desktop_or_a_virtual_machine
<jibel> for me it's a showstopper, I cannot type anything especially with a french kb layout
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, I tried on Xorg just in case, same issue, so probably the QXL thing you told
<jibel> didrocks, the boot issue is bug 1711358
<ubot5`> bug 1711358 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "20170817 - ISO hangs on boot on qemu with splash screen enabled and qxl graphics driver" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711358
 * didrocks opens
<jibel> Laney, not very useful output http://paste.ubuntu.com/25513564/
<Laney> weird
<Laney> it found the symbols?
<jibel> apparently not and I get this warning warning: Could not load vsyscall page because no executable was specified
<Laney> I would run it like $ gdb -p $(pidof gnome-software) /usr/bin/gnome-software
<jibel> ah
<jibel> /usr/bin/gnome-software (deleted)
<jibel> s maybe g-s behaves like this because its been upgraded under its own feet
<jibel> Laney, no difference if I specify the executable. And the running process does not match the executable on disk
<Laney> it was upgraded?
<Laney> never tried to get debug symbols in such a situation
<Laney> maybe you can get the matching dbgsym packages and get gdb to use them somehow ...
<Laney> there's some code in gnome-software that's meant to prompt you to restart in this situation, it's not meant to misbehave
<jibel> Laney, apparently so. the process was running since sept. 6th same day than last upgrade of g-s
<jibel> g-s was not running any ui, just the bakground process was running. And it started running crazy after reloading its list of packages this morning
<jibel> i'll downgrade and re-upgrade to see if I can reproduce
<didrocks> FYI, current gnome-session postinst (in release pocket) fails until GNOME Shell migrates (currently autopkgtest running in proposed). I just added a || true for now in gnome-session to have it not failed until the migration. I'll then later on remove this and add a versioned dep.
<didrocks> (next upload is staged in bzr, so don't push a new gnome-session until the current one migrates from proposed to the release pocket)
<popey> huh, just filed bug 1716377 which is probably what didrocks is talking about
<ubot5`> bug 1716377 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gnome-shell.css doesn't exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716377
<seb128> popey, looks like it, it should already be fixed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/3.25.90-0ubuntu4
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 3 in Launchpad itself "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released]
<popey> ok
<jdstrand> seb128: hi!
<jdstrand> seb128: after apt-get upgrading (after not doing it for a while) I noticed the hplip-gui's icon is in the upper right instead of a drawer in the lower left (that's cool), but the icon is teensy. what package would I file a bug against for this?
<seb128> jdstrand, hey
<seb128> jdstrand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/+filebug
<jdstrand> seb128: thanks
<seb128> jdstrand, yw
<jdstrand> seb128: fyi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/+bug/1716392
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1716392 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "icon for hplip-gui and dropbox are very small" [Undecided,New]
<jackpot51> jdstrand: is your screen HiDPI?
<jdstrand> jackpot51: it is
<jdstrand> I should mention that
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i guess we shouldn't be uploading snaps to the store with wayland or desktop interfaces yet right?
<jdstrand> kenvandine: you can, snapd will just ignore them
<jdstrand> kenvandine: ignore the missing interfaces
<kenvandine> they were automatically rejected
<jdstrand> kenvandine: it will install the snaps themselves fine
<kenvandine> should i request manual review?
<kenvandine> yeah, that's what i was thinking
<jdstrand> kenvandine: yes. I can make sure the review tools are updated for the new interfaces (I thought I already did that...)
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> jdstrand, done, thanks!
<jdstrand> kenvandine: ok, for now just ping me. I remember I did fix the review tools but didn't request a store sync yet cause there were other unrelated changes I wanted to make
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I ran the review tools again and think you have to re-request a manual review
<kenvandine> jdstrand, done
<jdstrand> kenvandine: ok, approved
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i guess i requested the review of the latest upload, which was i386
<kenvandine> jdstrand, what's the easiest way to get the amd64 upload approved?  upload a rebuild?
<kenvandine> or can i just request a manual review on the older revision?
<jdstrand> kenvandine: request a manual review again
<jdstrand> yeah, on the older revision
<kenvandine> jdstrand, done, sorry about that :)
<jdstrand> kenvandine: yuo needed a snap decl for the dbus name. what I normally do is grant that and re-run the tools to make sure I got it right, but because of the unknown interfaces, it went back to you
<kenvandine> i'm going to need to ask for auto-connect for gnome-logs to logs-observe
<jdstrand> kenvandine: done
<kenvandine> thx again
<jdstrand> kenvandine: yes, please ask in the forum
<kenvandine> will do
<didrocks> jackpot51: hey, FYI, I may add the distro logo to GDM as fedora did (https://src.fedoraproject.org/rpms/gdm/blob/master/f/org.gnome.login-screen.gschema.override) via an override. I don't know if you are taking our ubuntu-settings package or not, but if you do, you would either replace the distro logo or ship your own override.
<didrocks> (still have to figure out the correct size and match for it)
<jackpot51> Thanks didrocks, we are already setting that gsetting in pop-default-settings
<jackpot51> We don't install ubuntu-settings, although I wilp be keeping track of those settings for good defaults. These are our gsetting overrides: https://github.com/system76/pop-default-settings/blob/master/debian/pop-default-settings.gsettings-override
 * kenvandine should really update hexchat-indicator to use app indicator instead of the messaging indicator
<seb128> to do what? display an indicator when you have msgs?
<kenvandine> i really miss the indicator
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> I miss having a decent IRC client
<seb128> the hexchat UI is crap :-/
 * kenvandine hugs hexchat :)
<seb128> it doesn't work for me
<kenvandine> yeah... but it's the best i've found
<seb128> compared to xchat-gnome where it was easy to see which channels have ping/activity
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i loved xchat-gnome
<kenvandine> i just can't live without the indicator
<kenvandine> it's killing me!
<ahayzen> Hi, not sure if this has been noticed in the fit & finish styling fixes for 17.10. In Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 with dash to dock visible, when an app is maximised (eg Firefox) the title does not centre with the clock. http://imgur.com/a/5cJ47 Does this also occur in Ubuntu 17.10 or has it been fixed? If not would it be possible when maximised for the title be aligned to the monitor centre? (and should I report a bug somewhere?)
<xnox> ahayzen, depends which of the two behaviours are considered buggy =)
<xnox> :-P
<ahayzen> the title not being centred when maximised :-)
<ahayzen> as in monitor centred
<ahayzen> but guess there could be an argument that it should be window centred as it could look funny with certain content
<didrocks> ahayzen: please report a bug. I'm unsure we can fix this easily TBH, (as it's the dock pushing it more right)
<didrocks> ofc, in intellihide, no issue :)
<ahayzen> right, which project should i report it against? :-)
<didrocks> ahayzen: I think we need to move the date in that case, so, gnome-shell
<didrocks> (gnome-shell package in launchpad)
<Laney> that's going to look weird
<didrocks> yeah, I'm unsure what should be done
<didrocks> moving the window decorator or app is weird as well
<didrocks> doesn't seem to have any good answer of the correct behavior
<Laney> indeed, and not really even possible with apps that draw their own titlebar
<didrocks> correct
<ahayzen> i think the biggest problem is older apps that use the title though, most apps that use a gtkheader/draw their own don't have a title
<Laney> they often put other information there
<Laney> identifying information for the current 'view'
<seb128> let's put the date on the right
<seb128> that solves it ;-)
<ahayzen> i've reported bug 1716432 to track the issue :-)
<ubot5`> bug 1716432 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "With dash to dock enabled, title in window is not centred aligned to clock when the window is maximised" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716432
 * didrocks reboots for a last gdm test and then off
 * Laney has the dentist
<Laney> back later on
<seb128> Laney, good luck
<willcooke> night all
<jackpot51> didrocks, I modified pop-default-settings so that all the pop-session items should be installable alongside ubuntu-session and ubuntu-settings without overriding those gsettings
<Laney> survived
<immu> hi all
<sil2100> !dmb-ping
<ubot5`> bdmurray, BenC, cyphermox, infinity, micahg, rbasak, sil2100: DMB ping.
<sil2100> Eh, we need to get c-yphermox and i-nfinity off the list
<bdmurray> sil2100: only half of that statement is truee
<sil2100> Ah, the vote ended?
<sil2100> Woohoo, I didn't see the official announcement yet
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-12
<jibel> morning
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> ça va jibel ?
<jibel> didrocks, ça va bien et toi?
 * jibel reboots
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, fyi, the unity-menubar.patch is still disabled in ff56 beta packages
<didrocks> jibel: très bien ;)
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<Gargoyle> Anyone around that know about the audio stuff?
<colinl> Gargoyle: hi! depends on the question?
<Gargoyle> Hi colinl, I've got some crackling on recording from new headset (analog, using on-board sound). Headset is good, crystal clear on windows, and my USB one works fine too. So I am thinking its a driver issue.
<Gargoyle> Running 17.10, and onboard sound is realtek
<Gargoyle> Tried a few of the work-arounds I've seen online relating to alsa and "position fix", but doesn't seem to help.
<colinl> on every app ?
<Gargoyle> Deffo on Zoom.us conferencing because colleagues are telling me it crackling, and using arecord because that's what I am testing with.
<Gargoyle> Some system info:- https://paste.ubuntu.com/25519568/
<colinl> did you try "tsched=0" parameter on module-udev-detect? as in https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Troubleshooting#Glitches.2C_skips_or_crackling
<Gargoyle> Yep.
<colinl> Gargoyle: I don't have a lot of expertise on the subject sadly, that was my only idea :)
<Gargoyle> My understanding was that "arecord" talks direct to ALSA, so if I get the crackle there it's happening before it even gets to pulseaudio anyway?
<Gargoyle> ah. OK. Thanks anyway.
<colinl> you're welcome
<Gargoyle> I'm just wondering if it should be using a realtek driver and not the intel one?
<Gargoyle> brb, reboot
<willcooke> morning
<Gargoyle> hi
<Laney> morning!
<willcooke> hi Laney
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> whats up
<willcooke> Sun's out again#
<Laney> (guns out)
<Laney> sure is
<Laney> gales later though
<Laney> at least according to Today
<Laney> jibel: I just got your bug
<didrocks> good morning willcooke, Laney
<Laney> didrocks!
<Laney> are you good?
<didrocks> I'm great thanks! Sun is here, it's not too warm, blue sky…
<Laney> :3
<Laney> I cycled up some big hills yesterday going to collect something my sister had ordered online
<Laney> poor legssssss
<didrocks> were there so big?
<didrocks> they*
<Laney> not like ventoux or anything
<Laney> but big enough for me :P
<didrocks> heh, better to have good brakes for the way back :p
<Laney> yeah that's the fun part
<Laney> except the best road to take has speed bumps :(
<didrocks> oh "nice"
<didrocks> can be funny, if you are aventurous :p
<Laney> they aren't the friendly shape for bikes sadly
<Laney> some you can roll over but these ones are more angular or something
<Laney> you'd fall off or break the bike
<didrocks> oh right, like pyramid style if you cut it near the base and keep the lowever part?
<colinl> :D
<Laney> I think there might be a little upstand between the bump and the road
<colinl> you can go round most speedbumps in France, just aim for the little space between the speed bump and the sidewalk (but avoid pedaling in the sidewalk ;) )
<Laney> they *look* round
<Laney> but sure aren't
<Laney> heh yeah you can do some of those here (not these ones)
<Laney> pedal strike!
<didrocks> colinl: talking from experience on pedaling on the sidewalk, don't you? :)
<colinl> didrocks: happened to me once as a kid, yeah - lesson learned ;)
<Gargoyle> I think I am narrowing this down a bit. Seems the underlying chip/codec is ALC1220 which was added in kernel 4.11. But I cannot see an entry in ALSA-Configuration.txt as indicated by this article:- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<pitti> hey guys
<pitti> no seb128 today? wanted to say "happy bday"..
<Laney> hey pitti
<Laney> he's sensibly taking his birthday off
<willcooke> gah, can anyone remember the package name for mobile data provider info?
<pitti> indeed ;) I used telegram
<Laney> mbpi
<Laney> mobile-broadband-provider-info
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<pitti> curious, to me MBPI was the Myer-Briggs Personality Index
<Laney> isn't that MBTI?
<Laney> that's what that is to me anyway :P
<pitti> oh right, Type Indicator
<pitti> so many TLAs, err, FLAs :)
<Laney> I was supposed to go to some assessment thing for that but it was during Debconf
<Laney> so I have no idea what I am!
<pitti> I did some assessment center training ages ago, and an MBTI a bit more recently
<willcooke> I did one ages ago and they said "It's not possible to get the questions wrong, just be truthful..." etc
<willcooke> when I got the result I was smack in the middle of all of them, so they made me retake it
<willcooke> because I'd managed to get it wrong some how
<Laney> :D
<Laney> jbicha: congrats on DMBhood
<Laney> (condolences)
<sil2100> It's not *that* bad!
<Laney> :P
<jibel> willcooke, gnome-software in xenial-proposed introduced bug 1716633, I'm marking the verification as failed until Robert looks at it.
<ubot5> bug 1716633 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-software:11:g_str_equal:g_hash_table_lookup_node:g_hash_table_insert_internal:find_snaps:gs_plugin_add_popular" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716633
<jibel> this new crash is in the same plugin so potentially a regression
<Laney> #4  0x00007fee4feaaf24 in end_sync (data=0x7fee4ea48810, data=0x7fee4ea48810) at snapd-client.c:2446
<Laney> #5  0x00007fee4feaaf24 in snapd_client_list_one_sync (client=0x3bd0c89930 [SnapdClient], name=name@entry=0x7fee400e6280 "rockscissorspaperlizardspock-snap", cancellable=cancellable@entry=0x3bd0dc4960 [GCancellable], error=error@entry=0x0) at snapd-client.c:2959
<Laney> this is what's happening in mine when it's spinning the cpu
<Laney> ;-)
<jibel> Laney, can you comment on bug 1716579
<ubot5> bug 1716579 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "gnome-software uses a very high cpu amount" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716579
<willcooke> thanks jibel
<Laney> jibel: refresh!
<jibel> thanks
<duflu> Hmm, I might actually need to fix GTK too
<duflu> But instead, dinner.
<duflu> Later
 * Laney has DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu
<didrocks> and not what you expected or confirmation that your fixes/investigation works?
<willcooke> Humm, how do I change the colour scheme in gedit now?
<willcooke> Also - will we get colour emoji support with 3.26 or does that require extra bits?
<didrocks> willcooke: gedit appmenu icon -> preferences
<didrocks> then "font and colors" (or whatever this is in en ;))
<willcooke> ahhhh, thanks.  It's up there
<willcooke> These menus are confusing IMO, but hey ho
<didrocks> yeah, appmenu vs menu in CSD…
<willcooke> I'm sure I'll get used to it
<didrocks> jbicha: if you plan to update g-c-c to 3.26, please cherry-pick follow up commits in master. Don't get mine has we have an equivalent (but more complex) old patch already
<didrocks> but we want the decoration fix for some people who insists on having the buttons on the left IMHO
<jbicha> didrocks: are you saying: don't cherry-pick your OnlyShowIn commit?
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, it's already in (but more extended) in one of the other patch we have
<didrocks> jbicha: I think we'll revisit what to do with this patch to accept external panels in 18.04
<jbicha> we only have 1 external panel in artful right?
<didrocks> +} all_launchers[] = {
<didrocks> +  {"gufw"},
<didrocks> +  {"language-selector"},
<didrocks> +  {"software-properties-gtk"},
<didrocks> +  {"system-config-printer"},
<didrocks> +};
<didrocks> so…
<didrocks> gufw is a thing of the past
<didrocks> actually, I don't see any of them since g-c-c 3.25.x
<didrocks> was that intended?
<jbicha> language-selector shows up in the new shell if I add X-GNOME-PersonalizationSettings; to its .desktop but it looks pretty bad
<jbicha> I'd prefer we drop that part of the patch. If something wants to be in g-c-c it should look like it belongs (like deja-dup used to do)
<didrocks> indeed, but you can't install packages from the other panel
<didrocks> so I don't think exiting it out for now is an option
<jbicha> ok, maybe, but can we drop the other 3 from that list?
<didrocks> gufw, for sure
<didrocks> I don't know about software-properties if it's the right place TBH
<didrocks> did you discuss about the panel to choose from with Till about system-config-printer?
<didrocks> as update-manager has its "parameter" button to open software-properties, I would say not including it is fine
<jbicha> the Software app also links to "Software & Updates" in its app menu
<didrocks> good enough to me then
<didrocks> so, yeah, check s-c-p with Till
<jbicha> I haven't talked to Till about printers except what we've discussed on the u-desktop list
<didrocks> yeah, maybe recheck? I think no decisions were taken?
<didrocks> but language selector seems needed still
<jbicha> if we're going to do that l-selector workaround, maybe a button in GNOME's Region & Language panel would at least look a little nicer
<didrocks> agreed
<willcooke> Hello friends, and thanks for tuning in
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-09-12
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep 12 15:30:35 2017 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-09-12 | Current topic:
<oSoMoN> 👽/
<jbicha> o/
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu, jbicha, jamesh, jibel/heber (out), kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128 (hols), tkamppeter (out), trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<didrocks> hey o/
<willcooke> I /think/ that's about right, lots of people out today
<andyrock> o/
<kenvandine> o/
<heber> o/
<willcooke> Gah, I was playing with mouse senstivity and acceleration, and now it's awful
<willcooke> anyway, let's press on so I can fix this :)
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-09-12 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> # Fix issue with nautilus icon position on first start
<andyrock> # Working on implmenting progress and urgent api in dash-to-dock
<andyrock> # Fix for the missing-lockscreen-entry pushed in a ppa (I asked the guy that can experience it to test it)
<willcooke> andyrock, what's the missing lock screen entry?
<andyrock> I'm looking for the bug
<andyrock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1311316
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1311316 in unity (Ubuntu) "After locking screen there is no input field to type password for unlock" [High,Fix released]
<andyrock> there are a lot of people still complaining
<willcooke> oh, ok
<willcooke> different to what I was thinking of
<andyrock> yeah the other one is on my list
<willcooke> will you still have a chance to look at the "screen appears for a second when resuming from suspend" ^H^H^H^H^H  thanks
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-09-12 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> again, sadly, nothing strictly desktop this week, kindda desktop-related: testing of a fix to bug #1699179
<ubot5> bug 1699179 in landscape-client (Ubuntu) "PackageReporter kicks in during do-release-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699179
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-09-12 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> * Rebase (mostly a rewrite for the backend part as monitor handling changed completely) our Dock panel (thanks seb for bootstrapping the code for having its own panel) for GNOME Control Center 3.26. Net benefit is that the new own Dock structure makes way more sense. Wrote about it on https://didrocks.fr/2017/09/08/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-10/ (a followup upload yesterday since the blog post
<didrocks> screenshots makes the UI refined + label changes in case you didn't notice)
<didrocks> * Worked and communicated with Dash to Dock upstream on their dynamic transparency feature (that we will need once GNOME Shell have transparent dynamic panel if they keep it). Very nice interaction with this upstream!
<didrocks> * Interacted with system76 about the display manager selection. Sponsor their patch, add a vanilla upstream GDM option as well and wrote about it in https://didrocks.fr/2017/09/08/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-10/.
<didrocks> * Investigate having super key pressed showing up the Dock (in hide mode). Currently, it's set to Super + q. This is more complicated than anticipated and will require heavy patching of mutter in the key handling itself. Right now, don't do anything with it, we can either wait for 17.10 feedbacks or do it as a bug fix later this month if really desired.
<didrocks> * Provided feedback and corrections to the GNOME community documentation asking me about details on our transition and joined to the meeting with Ken.
<didrocks> * A lot of communications (sometimes unsolicited ;)) with the ubuntu forums (en) community about the extensions vs GNOME Shell mods debates. Same on comments on my blog posts, social networks and french forum.
<didrocks> .
<willcooke> Good stuff, thanks didrocks
<willcooke> Nice to see the community passionate
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<willcooke> Great work on the blog posts, it's a really useful and interesting way to reflect on the changes we've made
<kenvandine> +1
<willcooke> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-09-12 | Current topic: duflu
<willcooke> * Totem performance:
<willcooke>   - Spent enough time learning clutter-gtk to be able to prototype alternative fixes that retain the CPU-halving without simply deleting a large chunk of code.
<willcooke>   - Still stuck on the smoothness/latency regression in gnome-maps that that all of my experimental approaches cause.
<willcooke>   - Tracked down the smoothness problem (I think) to just the default platform: CLUTTER_BACKEND=gdk. Generally if you change it to CLUTTER_BACKEND=wayland or x11 then the problem seems solved.
<willcooke>   - Now trying to figure out if the problem really is in clutter's bespoke frame clock (which only exists for CLUTTER_BACKEND=gdk), or if this is a general oversight in GDK's wl_subsurface support where multiple Wayland surfaces share a single frame clock. Or a general problem in clutter... I'm still hopeful to learn things that will help with shell performance later.
<willcooke> * PulseAudio:
<willcooke>   - Finally 11.0 was released upstream: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Notes/11.0/
<willcooke>   - Sounds great but I suggest we remain cautious and wait till 18.04 to get it in now. It would be difficult for 11.0 to generate fewer bug reports than we get for 10.0 now. And easy for 11.0 to generate more bug reports.
<willcooke> * Gnome Shell:
<willcooke>   - Briefly helping didrocks with a font rendering problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1714459
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714459 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Shell panel font is blurry under wayland" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke>   - I'd like to get to fixing that myself if nobody else does.
<willcooke> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio and mir.
<willcooke>   - Noteworthy top shell crashes:
<willcooke>     . Regression in 3.25: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1714330
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714330 in mutter (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in on_crtc_flipped() from g_closure_invoke() from invoke_flip_closure() from page_flip_handler() from drmHandleEvent()" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke>     . And still the same: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1505409
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1505409 in GNOME Shell "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in x_io_error() from _XIOError() from _XEventsQueued() from XPending() from gdk_check_xpending() ["Connection to xwayland lost"]" [Critical,Confirmed]
<willcooke> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-09-12 | Current topic: jbicha
<jbicha> • Survived Irma 🌀
<jbicha> • Sponsored LP: #1090671
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1090671 in ubuntu-restricted-addons (Ubuntu) "Add GStreamer 1.0 recommends" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090671
<jbicha> • Fixed LP: #1712104 with distro enablement patch but translations are being done in GNOME
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1712104 in gnome-tweak-tool (Ubuntu) "Add Hot Corner on/off switch" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712104
<jbicha> • Started updating GNOME packages to 3.26.0
<jbicha> • Elected to Ubuntu Developer Membership Board
<jbicha> eof
<kenvandine> jbicha, congrats!
<didrocks> congrats jbicha!
<willcooke> congrats on a) not being 10 feet under water and b) UDMB!
<oSoMoN> congrats jbicha
<jbicha> thanks I think :)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> #topic heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-09-12 | Current topic: heber
<heber> Hey! QA updates:
<heber> * KPI: errors.u.c: http://platform-qa-dashboard.canonical.com/dashboard/db/ubuntu-desktop-kpi
<heber> 		- Calculating running average instead of raw count of errors and instances
<heber> 		- New indicators:
<heber> 				# Crashes first seen in the development release
<heber> 				# Crashes first seen in a previous release and still unfixed in the development release
<heber> 				# Number of crash instances per release
<heber> * Reviewed ubiquity 17.10.6
<heber> * Daily triaging and QA infra maintenance
<heber> * Submitted merge proposal with core apps tests
<heber> * Fix desktop testsflinger random issue when downloading artifacts.
<heber> * Fix grafana integration result parser for skipped tests values.
<heber> EOF
<heber> for jibel and myself
<willcooke> sweet! Nice work on the KPIs thanks
<willcooke> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-09-12 | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * Working with folks from GNOME engagement team to create some docs to help users transition from Unity to GNOME.
<kenvandine> * New snap for gnome-logs, ran into a systemd compat issue and filed a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1715719
<kenvandine>   - I've built libsystemd0 into the snap for now and it's working fine on 16.04 and 17.10
<kenvandine> * New snap for gnome-characters in the edge channel
<kenvandine> * Requested publisher changes for latest batch of snaps.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1715719 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd v232+ journals aren't compatible with journalctrl from 229" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> * Debugged an app matching issue.  Snap installs a renamed desktop file in /var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications, something like gnome-logs_gnome-logs.desktop.  The shell expects the application name to match the desktop file name in order to properly display the appmenu.  So with the mismatch, we get a broken icon and missing application name in the menu.  Same for alt-tab.  I've submitted post to the forum for thoughts on the
<kenvandine> issue https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/desktop-file-names/2096
<kenvandine> * Working on the gnome platform snap rename requested in the auto-connection forum post.
<kenvandine> eof
<willcooke> thanks kenvandine
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-09-12 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> hi
<Laney> • Much time investigating & finally fixing GDM bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=787304
<ubot5> Gnome bug 787304 in general ""Ubuntu" and "Ubuntu on Xorg" randomly start the same session (maybe Wayland maybe Xorg)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Laney> • autopkgtest
<Laney> ∘ Re-deployed autopkgtest armhf to get some fresh non messed up workers
<Laney> ∘ Tracked lgw01 cloud maintenance, took down affected workers
<Laney> ∘ wrote some scripts to clean up duplicate entries in the queues, one of which (30,000 entries per arch!) was caused by...
<Laney> ∘ fixed a bug in proposed-migration where it crashed half way through and didn't write out its list of requested tests, causing the next run to request the same things again
<Laney> • Fixed ubiquity wrt. console-setup https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1715605
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1715605 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubi-console-setup fails with exit code 1" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Laney> • Made some things migrate out of artful-proposed
<Laney> • Did some upstream reviews of a few patches, hopefully that was helpful
<Laney> • A few FFe reviews
<Laney> 🗺️
<willcooke> thanks Laney, great news on the GDM session issue
<didrocks> you got the GDM bug fixed?
<didrocks> nice :)
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> at least one bug, but nobody was particularly clear on what the problem was
<Laney> so there might be more
 * willcooke keeps an eye out
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-09-12 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> - cups-filters: Make the pdftopdf filter flattening interactive PDF forms by calling an external utility (pdftocairo, ghostscript) before further processing to not loose the filled in data on the printout. This was a long-standing problem (reported more than a year ago).
<willcooke> - cups-filters: Received several patches to improve Braille embossing
<willcooke> - Ghostscript: Fixes on rendering filled-in PDF forms.
<willcooke> - GSoC 2017: Orientation of students on further work.
<willcooke> - Bugs
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-09-12 | Current topic: Trevinho
<willcooke> Are you here Trevinho or shall I paste?  In 5... 4...
<willcooke> 3
<willcooke> 2
<Trevinho> Yes
<willcooke> ha
<Trevinho> · Mutter:
<Trevinho>   - Fixed computing resource scale in some containers
<Trevinho>   - Support ClutterCanvas with 0 < scale < 1
<Trevinho>   - Fixed painting of effect offscreen textures (used by scroll fading)
<Trevinho>   - Optimize the text code, avoiding unneeded computations
<Trevinho> · gnome-shell:
<Trevinho>   - Fixed introspection code
<Trevinho>   - Paint proper scaled shadow for text
<Trevinho>   - St theme node CSS drawing with resource scaling in the works
<Trevinho> (basically done, needs cleanup)
<Trevinho> · We should probably discuss if we can backport some of these changes,
<Trevinho> since they will still be protected under a gsettings key
<Trevinho> 🔚
<willcooke> Nice work on mutter
<willcooke> Do you know what will make it for 3.26?
<willcooke> (ooh, I missed oSoMoN - I'll come back to you)
<oSoMoN> no worries
<kenvandine> Trevinho, you might have opinions on the snap desktop file matching issue, lets chat after the meeting
<willcooke> Trevinho, I'll follow up re Mutter after the meeting
<willcooke> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-09-12 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • was AFK on holidays last week
<oSoMoN> • chromium 61.0.3163.79 got promoted to stable channel while I was away, currently building in PPA, will test and have it published this week if everything goes well
<oSoMoN> • chromium dev channel updated to 62.0.3202.9, looking into build failures
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice 5.4.1 is blocked in artful-proposed, gotta look into autopkgtest failures on i386 and s390x
<oSoMoN> • looking into bug #1713742 and bug #1714520 to produce a working libreoffice 5.4.1 snap
<ubot5> bug 1713742 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] libreoffice 5.4.0 snap has incorrect file permissions for some files installed by stage packages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713742
<ubot5> bug 1714520 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] libreoffice 5.4.x snap crashes at startup on wayland" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714520
<oSoMoN> • gotta dive again in chromium snap not HW-accelerated on nvidia
<oSoMoN> EOF 🌴
<willcooke> thanks oSoMoN, welcome back
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-09-12 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Diagnosing gnome-software performance / stability issues
<willcooke> - Working on snapd-glib channels support
<willcooke> - Worked on Fedora build issues with snapd-glib
<willcooke> - Landed glib API to support parsing timestamps (code that will be able to be dropped from snapd-glib in the future).
<willcooke> - simple-scan 3.26.0 release
<willcooke> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-09-12 | Current topic: aob
<willcooke> DId I miss anyone?
<willcooke> In the meantime, the Rally..
 * kenvandine is getting excited!
<willcooke> Thursday is final beta, so I've provisionally blocked out Wednesday and reserved us a room for final fixing
<willcooke> and prolly some of Thursday
<willcooke> So that leaves Mon & Tues to go and speak to people and for us to do our roadmap planning for 18.04
<willcooke> I'll like to kick off Monday morning with an extended team kick off meeting
<willcooke> So for the rally please can you:
<willcooke>  * Think of things you need to speak to people about and add them to a list  (there is a Trello card I've been using, but feel free to make your own list/card)
<willcooke> https://trello.com/c/DOfwERLI
<willcooke>  * Tag any bugs that need fixing for beta with rls-aa-incoming
<willcooke>  * Reach out to people you want to speak to to try and arrange a suitable tme
<willcooke> *time
<willcooke> i.e. probably not Wednesday
<willcooke> but ya know, I'm sure there will be time on Weds too
<willcooke> Anyone got anything else to talk about?
<willcooke> Going once...
 * didrocks doesn't
<willcooke> twice
<willcooke> thrice
<Trevinho> The fractional thing
<willcooke> go!
<Trevinho> I have the code almost done, there will be a review soon hopefully
<Trevinho> So, it could be nice to carry the changes as distro patch
<Trevinho> They need a gsettings key to be on anyway, so we can safely use it only for testing
<willcooke> What's the teams view on if this is a bug or a feature?
<willcooke> Laney? ^
<Trevinho> There's an abi change in mutter though... While the shell has just fixes depending on it
<Trevinho> In theory the core changes of mutter are alredy there
<Trevinho> But the clutter part is the new
<willcooke> perhaps the rally is the right place to chat about this some more, but also might be too late?
<Trevinho> Clutter-mutter
<didrocks> (re really: afraid is getting quite late)
<didrocks> I think earlier would be best, but can't qualify depending on the amount of code if it's a feature/bug fix, Laney would :)
<willcooke> oki, something for after the meeting anyway
<willcooke> let's wrap and carry on if needed
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep 12 15:56:47 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-09-12-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<Trevinho> Ok...
<didrocks> thanks!
<oSoMoN> thanks
<Laney> sounds risky to me
<Laney> if you break the abi... can't be completely isolated behind a flag can it
<Trevinho> Well the risk is very light in terms of possibly regressions as nothing changes in the normal codepath
<Trevinho> But, yes... We need to try rebuild dependent things
<Trevinho> I was proposing in order to get something earlier to test for the LTS
<Trevinho> But I'm not in rush. It was just to be able to test it earlier
<kenvandine> it would be nice to have
<didrocks> especially as we promoted it as something we worked on
<kenvandine> yup
<Trevinho> Yeah... I could have pushed mutter changes earlier, but I wasn't sure if that was my final design
<Laney> doesn't mean we have to deliver unreviewed, risky stuff after the freeze
<Laney> it's there for a reason
<kenvandine> Laney, great job playing devil's advocate :)
<kenvandine> question is what's the risk
<Trevinho> So, we can push something earlier for testing, and it's not enabled by default but for tester
<Trevinho> Laney: sure... I want a review first top
<Trevinho> Too
<flocculant> willcooke: do you know something I don't? "Thursday is final beta" ... or were you talking about Thursday in a fortnight?
 * flocculant hopes so ...
<Laney> thursday of the ubuntu rally
<flocculant> oh right - got a bit scared then :)
<Laney> GOOD!
<Laney> fear is a great motivator
 * Laney whips flocculant 
<kenvandine> :)
<flocculant> :)
<kenvandine> Trevinho, thoughts on https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/desktop-file-names/2096 ?
<Laney> that Im is rendered weird
<Trevinho> kenvandine: ouch... Back to bamf days...
<kenvandine> Trevinho, indeed :)
<Trevinho> Mhmh weird that it doesn't use the app id...
<kenvandine> Trevinho, https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeShell/ApplicationBased
<kenvandine> Trevinho, says the desktop file has to match the app name
<Trevinho> Eh.. Yes. In fact it has always been a prerequisite and expected to be like that. I wrote this concern in the past already... It's even true that using subfolders would fix it
<kenvandine> Trevinho, can you please comment on the forum post with your thoughts?
<Trevinho> Since the desktop ID should be subsub-folder-gapp for subsub/folder/gapp.desktop
<kenvandine> subfolders probably wouldn't work
<kenvandine> it would need to be in XDG_DATA_DIRS right?
<Trevinho> Nope
<Trevinho> Only the root path
<kenvandine> then maybe it could be fixed in snapd then :)
<Trevinho> Yeah, I guess it's the best way
<Trevinho> Considering that subfolders can be used for managing namespace too
<kenvandine> yeah, sounds like a good solution
<Trevinho> I can also check this later how it works, but the standard should be this
<kenvandine> we really need this fixed for 17.10
<Trevinho> Agree. It might be also possible to fix the ones we have already on upgrade. But let me do some tests.
<Trevinho> BRB
<kenvandine> Trevinho, thx
<Laney> nightytytyt
<willcooke> night Laney
 * kenvandine hears the laptop fan spinning up... must be gnome-software again
<willcooke> right ho, night all.
<willcooke> Going to try and dig one more hole for the new fence before it gets dark
<willcooke> o/
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-13
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<jibel> bonjour oSoMoN
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> bonjour jibel, didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> salut les frenchies
<didrocks> rebonjour seb128 ;)
<seb128> re Didier :-)
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
 * oSoMoN -> school
<flexiondotorg> Morning France!
<pitti> bonjour tout le monde !
<pitti> didrocks: bonne anniversaire !
 * pitti te donne une grande accolade
<didrocks> merci pitti ! /me te donne une accolade en retour
<didrocks> et bonjour :)
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> Happy birthday didrocks!
<didrocks> thanks willcooke! Good morning :)
<Laney> morning!
<willcooke> Hi Laney
<Laney> happy birthday didrocks
<Laney> what have you got planned?
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> you good?
<willcooke> Kids are all ill, so up at 5:30 this morning#
<willcooke> :((
<willcooke> However, when I looked outside this morning I was pleased to see the fence is still there
<willcooke> So not all bad
<didrocks> thanks Laney, nothing fancy no, normal day for me :)
<Laney> urghghgh
<Laney> I opened the windows so that I could hear the storm, but it didn't wake me up
<Laney> PATHETIC
 * Laney sends didrocks an e-card
<Laney> those were great
<Laney> although opening an .exe attachment on an email from a sketch website to play a 'happy birthday' animation ...
<Saviq> duflu: if you're still around, bug #1716861 seems to be the root cause for the mis-logins I reported
<ubot5> bug 1716861 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Keyboard input received in wrong order in shell elements" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716861
<Laney> not sure I'd do that any more
<Saviq> should try that on wayland, too
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<willcooke> morning seb128
<didrocks> oh yeah, old good times
<Laney> oh, I thought seb128 was off today
<Laney> hey!!!
<duflu> Saviq: Yes I saw the bug. Sounds fantastic
<Saviq> duflu: seems it's Xorg-only after all, can't reproduce under Wayland
<seb128> Laney, nop, I'm working today then off for the w.e, I pondered taking the week but I want to keep enough day for having a good block off in decembre
<seb128> Laney, good work figuring that gdm fallback session bug
<willcooke> desktoppers, we've officially been asked to help package the community wallpapers as nhaines hasn't had time to do it.  Any takers?
<willcooke> I have the wallpapers
<willcooke> community that is, still waiting on the mascot and offical wallpaper
<willcooke> <tumbleweed>
<willcooke> koza, duflu seb128 - anything for the Bluetooth meeting today?
<duflu> willcooke, not that I know of but logging in anyway
<Laney> willcooke: put them on a bug pls, I can probably look later
<willcooke> Laney, merci!
<koza> willcooke, not that I know of except on some announcements - waiting there already
<Laney> trying to get lgw01 scalingstack back online first
<Laney> so the test queues get marginally less sad
<seb128> willcooke, crap, I forgot about that meeting again :-/
<seb128> I didn't have anything to mention there
<willcooke> Laney, desktoppers - wallpapers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1716885
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1716885 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "Community Wallpapers need packaging for 17.10" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> thx
<Laney> should probably email ubuntu-docs if the wallpaper is going to miss the freeze :/
<willcooke> Laney, I'm going to the office in an hour or so, I'll strong arm them and get the wallpaper uploaded today
<willcooke> Laney, but yeah, I will email docs now anyway
<willcooke> Laney, done
<Laney> merci
<jbicha> didrocks: is it ok if I merge glib 2.54 from Debian?
<nabhash> hi , I am having troubles installing a graphics card on my ubuntu , any help ?
<Gargoyle> nabhash, fill in some blanks, and someone might be able to assist. (Version of ubuntu, make of gfx card, what you have already tried, etc)
<Gargoyle> nabhash, see here:- http://rurounijones.github.io/blog/2009/03/17/how-to-ask-for-help-on-irc/
<nabhash> thanks gargoyle : ubuntu 19.04 . AMD R9 270  i insytallled Amdgpu-pro driver
<nabhash> oups ubuntu 16.04
<Gargoyle> nabhash, via the built in control panel or did you download separately?
<nabhash> download separately
<Gargoyle> OK. Search for "Software and updates" an launch the utility. Then look in the additional drivers tab (This is how you do it for nvidia, not sure if AMD is the same)
<nabhash> when i do dpkg -l amdgpu-pro    it is listed
<Gargoyle> Well, if you're messing around with dpkg directly, then I'm sure you know what you're doing!
<nabhash> actually i don't lol
<nabhash> i get ii in the begining of list , what does that mean ?
<colinl> installed
<Gargoyle> So do you have no GUI at all?
<nabhash> colin1 , i thought so ii<blank>  means installed and no error
<nabhash> Gargoyle : I have both ... a monitor plugged on the card ( funny enough I have AMD radeon HD 8800 on "about this compueter " on the gui ) and i also access it thru putty on another machine
<willcooke> off to London
<willcooke> l8r
<didrocks> jbicha: I did it yesterday evening
<didrocks> jbicha: just didn't push because wanted to test for a day first :)
<didrocks> didn'tspot anything funky right now
<jbicha> didrocks: cool, glad I asked then :)
<Gargoyle> So if you search in the launcher for "additional drivers" or "software & updates" there is a config tool which will confirm what you have active
<didrocks> jbicha: I plan to upload a alt-tab fix in G-S tomorrow morning, I can handle the update at the same time if you don't mind
<Gargoyle> nabhash, Also, running "sudo apt-get install -f" will check and fix for any broken dependencies (Which can happen when using dpkg to install stuff directly)
<nabhash> Gargoyle : i am doing updates now , but on other software I had amdgpu-pro enabled
<jbicha> didrocks: go ahead, you can sync mutter from Debian experimental then too
<didrocks> jbicha: ok, will handle both!
<nabhash> Grgoyle : sudo apt-get install -f    will check for all what's installed ?
<Gargoyle> nabhash, "man apt-get" for a full description of what it does.
<nabhash> are there any diagnostic tools i can download and check my system hardware ( ubuntu 16.04)
<didrocks> I think those kind of questions/discussions should rather be on #ubuntu (this is the channel for developping the next ubuntu version)
<ogra_> (actually for developing the *desktop* for the next ubuntu version even)
<didrocks> jbicha: 3.26 mutter isn't in debian yet, correct?
<nabhash> ok thanks for your help anyway
<jbicha> didrocks: mutter 3.26 is in experimental (but you'll need to wait a few hours for LP to let you sync it)
<didrocks> jbicha: ah, I was looking at the pts
<jbicha> it's in experimental because mozjs52 isn't working on all architectures
<didrocks> jbicha: mutter is not going to be a sync anyway, correct? as we have the s390x arch ignore
<xnox> didrocks, hi, i was wondering if i'm allowed to experiment with gdm css for the lock screen. I want ubuntu logo, ubuntu release, ubuntu dot pattern, ubuntu background all over it.
<didrocks> xnox: you have ubuntu logo already
<xnox> didrocks, *caugh* unity-launcher *caugh*
<xnox> didrocks, ah, i must be out of date.
<didrocks> xnox: that's not gdm or the lock screen?
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> xnox: please don't upload anything before we see it
<didrocks> and have willcooke and us in the loop :)
<didrocks> xnox: also, test on multi-monitors
<didrocks> like, if you display an image, gdm doesn't handle multi-monitors well
<xnox> didrocks, sure.
<didrocks> (it scales the image across all visible area)
<xnox> twats
<Gargoyle> I've got three screens and want to see something other that the purple vomit pattern with the grey input boxes! So happy to test if you can show me how.
<didrocks> xnox: for the logo, take latest ubuntu-settings btw
<didrocks> (and reboot ofc ;))
<vithiri> This is potentially not the right forum, so my apologies in advance, but does anyone know if the global menu bar is planned to make a come-back in or post 17.10?
<oSoMoN> speaking of multiple monitors, my settings used to be retained across reboots (at home I use only my external monitor, my laptop screen is off), now they aren't any longer, at boot both monitors are on
<didrocks> vithiri: as I mentioned on planet ubuntu (https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/03/ubuntu--guadec-2017-and-plans-for-gnome-shell-migration/), no global menu is planned
<oSoMoN> known issue?
<vithiri> didrocks, Ah, I've missed that one. Thanks! :)
<didrocks> yw ;à
<didrocks> ;)
<seb128> oSoMoN, bug #1716341 , would be useful if you could upstream it (if you don't have a GNOME bugzilla account it's a good opportunity to open one ;-)
<ubot5> bug 1716341 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Settings for external monitor are deleted after reboot, suspension, log out" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716341
<seb128> oSoMoN, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=gnome-control-center
<seb128> jbicha, ^ do you know if that's a known regression in 3.26?
<oSoMoN> seb128, doing
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<willcooke> Laney, wow, 12MB! I can't work out what I did wrong there, but thanks for being awesome!
<oSoMoN> seb128, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=787629
<ubot5> Gnome bug 787629 in Display "Settings for external monitor are deleted after reboot, suspension, log out" [Normal,New]
<seb128> great
<jackpot51> After the BlueBorne revelations, we are looking for ways to disable Bluetooth by default. Is there a good way to do this?
<mdeslaur> jackpot51: you can probably blacklist the bluetooth modules by adding something to /etc/modprobe.d
<mdeslaur> not sure what they're called though
<mdeslaur> maybe just "bluetooth" would be sufficient
<Laney> willcooke: probably destroyed the quality, but I can't tell :P
<Laney> should we wait for the default wallpaper or not bother?
<ogra_> mdeslaur, i thought kernel stack protection saves you from it (dont we have that on in all our kernels) ?
<mdeslaur> ogra_: saves you from remote code execution, doesn't save you from remote kernel DoS
<ogra_> ah
<jackpot51> mdeslaur: I want the user to be able to enable it in the control center. Essentially, I need to rfkill block bluetooth, but only once
<mdeslaur> oh, I see
<mdeslaur> not sure where the best place to do that would be
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ^
<willcooke> Laney, just be round to design, no sign of marcus, going looking again...
<willcooke> *been
<Laney> /o\
<willcooke> New laptop, same wifi woes.
<seb128> willcooke, same chipset?
<willcooke> Dont think so, can't remember.  No, can't be cos this is 5Ghz
<willcooke> Prolly the wifi here
<seb128> weird
<seb128> others don't see the issue though
<seb128> it's in the office right?
<willcooke> yeah
<seb128> I never had such problem there
<ogra_> seb128, just sell willcooke your laptop then ;)
<kenvandine> ogra_, lol
<kenvandine> problem solved!
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> buy Dell instead of Lenovo
<ogra_> +1
<seb128> oSoMoN, btw you mentioned yesterday libreoffice stucked in proposed, bug #1712873 is tagged block-proposed as discussed before your week off, feel free to untag (then you said there was test issues, the i386 is still the kernel/java segfault one?)
<ubot5> bug 1712873 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "autopkgtests failures on i386 and s390x for 5.4.0, assumes wrong architecture" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712873
<oSoMoN> seb128, I *think* the i386 failures are caused by the kernel/java segfault, but haven't really looked into them yet
<seb128> oSoMoN, k, let me know if you need me, I'm off tomorrow/friday but drop me an email and I might get to it before monday
<oSoMoN> ack, thanks!
<oSoMoN> but enjoy your time off!
<willcooke> Righty ho, will live tweet the GNOME release party.
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> nighty night
<vithiri> The area where the title bar of maximized windows meet the top panel looks a bit jarring in 17.10. Will it become more seamless before the release, or will that be targeted at some later point?
<jbicha> vithiri: would you like to file a bug for that double gradient issue against ubuntu-themes?
<vithiri> jbicha, is it ubuntu-themes or light-themes?
<jbicha> ubuntu-themes now
<jbicha> at least the source package is ubuntu-themes
<vithiri> jbicha, I'm not certain that it's not a design decision, but here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1717023
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1717023 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Jarring double gradient when window is maximized" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-14
<jibel> morning
<didrocks> good morning!
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<didrocks> good morning oSoMoN!
<didrocks> jbicha: fontconfig needs merging as well
<didrocks> for new mutter
<didrocks> (or at least, package update)
<didrocks> I'm going to do the other upload first then + blog post, and whoever tackles the update first does it :)
<flexiondotorg> Morning didrocks oSoMoN jibel
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, jibel
<oSoMoN> morning flexiondotorg
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg
<vithiri> :coffee: (hexchat needs support for emoticons)
<vithiri> If I use the Super + numbers key to swap between windows in 17.10, the numbers on the icons remain after releasing the Super key until I bring up the Activities screen using the Super key. Can anyone reproduce, and which package should this be reported against?
<didrocks> vithiri: can't reproduce, but you should file that against upstream dash to dock directly IMHO
<koza> duflu, hey fyi we have missed (or only I) a bluez upload for xenial and others that fixes the blueborne cve.
<duflu> koza, "missed" like it exists in Debian? Elsehwree?
<duflu> Elsewhere
<koza> duflu, no missed like i realized yesterday afternoon that it has been uploaded to archives
<duflu> koza, oh right. So just missing from git. That's fine, we can update git out-of-order
<koza> duflu, i know, just FYI in case it went under radar
<duflu> That's fine. Happened a few times
<duflu> At least now the Vcs info is there people have less excuse and might do it less
<koza> :)
<duflu> koza, oops. Actually the Vcs info is still wrong in xenial. No one's to blame but us. And we should thank people for applying security fixes
<koza> of course
<duflu> koza, https://git.launchpad.net/~bluetooth/bluez/log/?h=xenial
<koza> duflu, sweet
<duflu> koza, all you need to do is "rm -rf debian/" and then extract the latest debian tarball from archive :)
<duflu> And "git add" and commit, and push, and tag...
<koza> sounds like star wars tech ;-)
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> Seems like we missed the exciting bluetooth news yesterday :)
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<didrocks> well, the fix was already uploaded on Tuesday anyway
<willcooke> ah, kk
<willcooke> I read the website about it, and it seemed a little light on facts.  The "Linux Demo" was a Tizen watch, but I assumed it was BlueZ
<koza> willcooke, yes it is
<willcooke> So could someone have got a shell on an Ubuntu machine via Bluetooth?
<Laney> yo
<koza> willcooke, android also uses bluez
<koza> willcooke, seems so
<willcooke> aiee
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<koza> willcooke, pretty convenient if you forget your login passwd ;-)
<willcooke> hehe
<koza> all we need to do is to document this passwd retrieval methid properly
<duflu> I don't think Android is affected (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth_stack#BlueDroid)
<duflu> OK, Android is affected. Not sure what they use now. Maybe the flaw is in common code
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<Laney> moin didrocks
<Laney> any news?
<koza> duflu thing called fluoride https://android.googlesource.com/platform/system/bt
<koza> c++ thing
 * duflu made the mistake of trusting Wikipedia
<jbicha> didrocks: fontconfig? why?
<duflu> Anyone know if the panel colour changed in 3.26 final? Is it still translucent or black?
<alexarnaud> Good morning all
<duflu> Hi alexarnaud
<jbicha> duflu: it would be highly unusual for there to be a major UI change like that after the .0 stable release so it appears to be final for 3.26.*
<didrocks> jbicha: it depends on .12
<didrocks> jbicha: we only have .11
<didrocks> Laney: nothing fancy, you?
<duflu> Sounds like it would look good with Adwaita I guess
<jbicha> didrocks: where are you seeing that?
<didrocks> duflu: it's still translucent
<didrocks> duflu: basically status-quo won
<didrocks> (against designer's choice)
<duflu> More like last person to blink. You could argue the status-quo was its unchanged appearance the previous few years :)
<didrocks> jbicha: mutter built on debian has this dep, I will need to try a rebuild and see if it's just because fontconfig is using shlibs instead of a .symbols file
<didrocks> duflu: yeah, but status-quo was in that context "it's like that, we are post code freeze"
<jbicha> didrocks: oh, that dep won't be there when you rebuild on Ubuntu
<Laney> fontconfig has >= upstream-version shlibs
<duflu> didrocks, OK then... if it's staying maybe we'll need to match up the colours of the panel and dock
<duflu> translucency
<Laney> didrocks: went to a folk club gig last night, going to a different one tonight and it looks like a great day outside
<Laney> YEAHHHH
<didrocks> duflu: yeah, working with upstream DtD on this
<Laney> although only like 14°
<didrocks> ok, so it's just a shlibs…
<didrocks> didn't look yet ;)
<didrocks> waow, it's more here, but not much more (warm)
<jbicha> Laney: please review ffe LP: #1698035
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1698035 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "FFe: gnome-control-center lacks any replacement for unity-control-center's Diagnostics tab for managing crash reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1698035
<Laney> didn't you just add that minutes ago?
<jbicha> yes but we'd like it to land before User Interface Freeze, right?
<duflu> Laney, what package was your setupcon fix?
<duflu> gdm maybe?
<Laney> duflu: console-setup
<Laney> it just tries to avoid running it
<Laney> jbicha: I understand, but I also get emailed about new freeze exceptions and I know that UIF is today, so some slack would be appreciated please
<Laney> btw we had already talked about it and didrock_s said he'd review the code change
<didrocks> (he is even *testing* it right now :p)
<didrocks> only nitpicks on the code change
<Laney> ♥
<didrocks> jamesh: feedbacks published while building/testing
<didrocks> (if we can avoid an UIFe that way…)
<Laney> we should probably think about doing the link from Region & Language -> Language Selector or whatever it was we said to do for 17.10
<didrocks> yeah, I think jbicha was on this, correct?
<Laney> dunno
<didrocks> jamesh: hey! did you look at whoopsie-preferences?
<didrocks> despite the switch status, I don't see any changes in /etc/whoopsie
<didrocks> (it can be the daemon being broken, I don't see anything wrong in your signal/dbus handlin)
<didrocks> handling*
<didrocks> ah, it's handling for this the systemd service directly
<didrocks> via calling systemctl
<jamesh> didrocks: I can definitely see the property change in whoopsie-preferences from d-feet
<didrocks> (actually, IIRC, I did that patch…)
<didrocks> correct, it was me: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie-preferences/0.14 :p
<jamesh> didrocks: this is toggling report_crashes, while /etc/whoopsie on my system only mentions report_metrics
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I changed that some years ago
<didrocks> works well!
<didrocks> jamesh: so, +1, please look at my comment until the FFe is reviewed
<Laney> I already approved it
<didrocks> nice! let's wait for jamesh's feedback thus
<jamesh> didrocks: I've pushed the changelog update, and replied to your comments
<didrocks> jamesh: interesting, the style of each panel is so different
<didrocks> jamesh: most of panels are using casting
<didrocks> but ok, as that one doesn't do this
<didrocks> jamesh: sponsoring thus
<willcooke> hi Dmitrii-Sh
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> didrocks, :) ^
<Dmitrii-Sh> willcooke: o/
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: hey!
<Dmitrii-Sh> didrocks: o/
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: so, you have some env mixup I head?
<didrocks> can you describe it?
<didrocks> (we know of some GDM issues, but want to confirm it's the same thing first)
<Dmitrii-Sh> 1 sec
<Dmitrii-Sh> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP106M [GeForce GTX 1060 Mobile] (rev ff)
<Dmitrii-Sh> Model name:          Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz
<Dmitrii-Sh> ➜  ~ dpkg -l '*nvidia*' | grep ii
<Dmitrii-Sh> ii  nvidia-381                       381.22-0ubuntu0~gpu17.04.2 amd64        NVIDIA binary driver - version 381.22
<Dmitrii-Sh> ii  nvidia-opencl-icd-381            381.22-0ubuntu0~gpu17.04.2 amd64        NVIDIA OpenCL ICD
<Dmitrii-Sh> ii  nvidia-prime                     0.8.4                      amd64        Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime
<Dmitrii-Sh> ii  nvidia-settings                  384.69-0ubuntu0~gpu17.04.1 amd64        Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<mdeslaur> Laney, jbicha: do you guys have a gdm3 3.26.0 upload planned? if not, I'll upload a security fix to 3.25.90...
<Laney> it needs merging
<Dmitrii-Sh> https://pastebin.canonical.com/198391/
<Dmitrii-Sh> didrocks: so, that's the packaging side
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: can you describe your mix env issue? (I don't think it's especially with your graphic cards/model name)
<Dmitrii-Sh> didrocks: yes there are a couple: either with or without modeset I am unable to use a wayland session with an nvidia card
<Dmitrii-Sh> I suppose this is normal. The screen flickers a bit and then an x session is launched
<Dmitrii-Sh> on that session I have styles applied in a strange way
<Dmitrii-Sh> basically, top and bottom bars are white
<Dmitrii-Sh> so no ubuntu theme even with the right packages
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, there's a new release of chromium (61.0.3163.79) ready for publication at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: nvidia blog binary driver doesn't support wayland, so you are fallbacked to X, which is expected (and it's not a flicker-less experience)
<Dmitrii-Sh> didrocks: display settings do not persist either with or without nvidia enabled
<Dmitrii-Sh> didrocks: in a dual-monitor setup I have to manually select the second one
<didrocks> didrocks: one issue at a time
<Dmitrii-Sh> ok
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: echo $XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP
<Dmitrii-Sh> didrocks: I am currently on Intel + Wayland but I can switch and do that echo
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: yeah, please switch
<Dmitrii-Sh> ➜  ~ echo $XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP
<Dmitrii-Sh> ubuntu
<Dmitrii-Sh> ok, 1 min
<didrocks> it's the one with white bars?
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: your display settings not persisting is a known issue that oSoMoN reported upstream
<mdeslaur> Laney: right, are you planning on merging it? Do you want me to?
<oSoMoN> Dmitrii-Sh, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=787629
<ubot5> Gnome bug 787629 in general "Settings for external monitor are deleted after reboot, suspension, log out" [Normal,Needinfo]
<Laney> mdeslaur: both :-)
<Dmitrii-Sh> didrocks: nvidia is with white bars, yes
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: and this is where you had ➜  ~ echo $XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP
<didrocks> ubuntu
<didrocks> ,
<didrocks> ?
<mdeslaur> Laney: ok, I'll do it now
<Laney> I mean - if you don't then one of us will do it soon, but you can do if you like
<Dmitrii-Sh> didrocks:
<Dmitrii-Sh> ➜  ~  echo $XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP
<Dmitrii-Sh> gnome-classic
<didrocks> ok
<Laney> no need to upload a cherry-pick for that fix to artful IMO
<Dmitrii-Sh> white bars are on this one
<didrocks> so
<Laney> mdeslaur: cheers!
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: this is due to you installing gnome vanilla session
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: I think there is a bug there, but want to check
<Dmitrii-Sh> didrocks: https://imgur.com/ar5DXwh
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: Laney has a patch in gdm to avoid session mixup
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: and you did install gnome-classic at some point
<didrocks> I wonder though, if the fallback doesn't fallback to $RANDOM_SESSION
<didrocks> I would say thus:
<didrocks> 1. wait on next gdm upload, from the discussion here mdeslaur ^ is going to upload the merge today with Laney's fix
<didrocks> 2. then, we can retry and see which session is fallbacking with
<didrocks> and want to probably open a bug, and fix it from there
<didrocks> (I think the "fallback on X" session selection may be picking a random installed X session and we need to fix it)
<didrocks> sounds alright?
<didrocks> I bet you can give it a round of testing later today, once mdeslaur is done, probably tomorrow once it migrates to the release pocket
<Dmitrii-Sh> 1 min
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: I'll pop out soon, hope that was understandable. In a nutshell: update tomorrow, and let's retest together to see the fallback behavior :)
<Dmitrii-Sh> didrocks: ok, sounds good
<Dmitrii-Sh> I will give it a try once it's there
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, great, thanks
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: great! I still think you will get fallback issues as gdm can select multiple sessions
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: but I want to "see" it with our patch on a real machine first :)
<Dmitrii-Sh> also, I noticed that graphical snaps render a black window
<didrocks> don't know about that one, kenvandine is doing a lot of snaps though ^
<Dmitrii-Sh> ok, will debug that
<oSoMoN> Dmitrii-Sh, that sounds like bug #1711180 (chromium snap specific)
<ubot5> bug 1711180 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] Ubuntu 17.10 Artful Ardvark shows Black Window, requires "Force Quit"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711180
<ogra_> Dmitrii-Sh, there were some wayland related changes in snapd master recently, try first switching your core snap to the edge channel to see if that fixes it for you ... to switch to edge: "sudo snap refresh core --edge" ... and to swithc back to stable after testing: "sudo snap refresh core --stable"
<ogra_> oSoMoN, ^^^ you should ask that bug reporter too to always first test with edge (saves debugging time in case it is fixed there already)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, ack, thanks for the suggestion
<Dmitrii-Sh> oSoMoN: also for the irccloud snap
<Dmitrii-Sh> but it's web-based
<Dmitrii-Sh> ogra_: fwiw black windows are on the x session
<ogra_> well, try with edge anyway ... just to make sure it isnt fixed already
<ogra_> (also ... #snappy is perhaps the better channel)
<Dmitrii-Sh> haven't tried on wayland due to the fact that /snap/bin is not present in PATH
<ogra_> i think that was fixed yesterday
<Dmitrii-Sh> tried edge just now
<Dmitrii-Sh> without session restart it's still black, I might need need to try some other application
<Dmitrii-Sh> because I've been using brave and irccloud
<Dmitrii-Sh> both are chromium-based it seems
<ogra_> https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/3398
<ogra_> (that also fixes the PATH issue)
<Dmitrii-Sh> ogra_: ok, I'll check
<Dmitrii-Sh> ogra_: interestingly, screencasting doesn't work properly in Google Hangouts while using wayland
<Dmitrii-Sh> you have chrome windows available for sharing only
<Dmitrii-Sh> otherwise it's just a black screen
<Dmitrii-Sh> if I open, say, gnome-terminal, it's not shown in the list of windows
 * ogra_ doesnt use either ... i'm still on 16.04 Xorg 
<Dmitrii-Sh> lucky you :^)
<jibel> Dmitrii-Sh, I think it's expected under wayland due to its security model. An app cannot see everything on the screen and spy on you.
<jbicha> didrocks: can you review https://paste.debian.net/986051/ ?
<Dmitrii-Sh> jibel: hmm, makes it difficult to collaborate with spies on meetings
<Dmitrii-Sh> jibel: is there any way to temporarily provide that functionality?
<Dmitrii-Sh> http://anzwix.com/a/Mutter/Bump%20Version%20To%203.25.92 "+* Add screencast and remote desktop support [Jonas; #784199]"
<Dmitrii-Sh> I wonder how that works
 * Dmitrii-Sh https://gitlab.gnome.org/jadahl/gnome-remote-desktop
<jbicha> didrocks: I'm renaming language-selector.desktop to gnome-language-selector.desktop so that GNOME Shell handles the app icon correctly (match its binary name)
<Dmitrii-Sh> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GNOME-Mutter-3.25.92 "First and arguably most exciting is screencast and remote desktop support added to GNOME itself. Separate from screen casting/sharing at the X11 level or baked into Wayland itself, the Mutter compositor has introduced screensharing support itself. This is tied into two new D-Bus APIs (org.gnome.Mutter.ScreenCast and
<Dmitrii-Sh> org.gnome.Mutter.RemoteDesktop). These interfaces can be tied into PipeWire streams while remote desktop interfaces can be used for injecting input events. "
<jbicha> the remote-desktop support feature won't be in 17.10
<koza> willcooke, bluez 5.47 released
<willcooke> koza, ooh!  Prolly too late for this cycle though, I'll read the release notes
<willcooke> oh, has a fix for BlueBorne
<willcooke> so prolly should ship it
<koza> willcooke, we ship fix for this cve already but yeah ill work on packaging this one next week
<Dmitrii-Sh>  reading this "There is work underway for a Wayland screen sharing protocol and a multiplexer for media stream in order to deal with screen sharing safely; see:
<Dmitrii-Sh>   https://github.com/wtay/pipewire
<Dmitrii-Sh>   https://blogs.gnome.org/uraeus/2017/06/20/fedora-workstation-26-and-beyond/
<Dmitrii-Sh> All applications, under Wayland, can *only* access their own windows, to avoid the security nightmare of a random process under X11 being able to screenscrape and intercept all input from other processes, which is built into the X protocol itself. The screen sharing feature of Chrome/Hangouts exploits this very insecurity.
<Dmitrii-Sh> Once the negotiation protocol using Wayland, and PipeWire is ready, it will be possible for web browsers (and other applications) to implement screen sharing appropriately under Wayland."
<Dmitrii-Sh> I understand that it'll be up to chromium guys now to implement screen-sharing via a provided  API instead of grabbing everything
<Dmitrii-Sh> so, not much can be done on our side other than packaging pipewire
<jbicha> didrocks: I pushed my g-c-c packaging to the bzr branch
<vithiri> Does the ubuntu-dock spend a few moments figuring out where to be after logging in from the lock screen for anyone else? I'm running Xorg instead of Wayland due to using Nvidia drivers, so perhaps that's the cause.
<casey> Hello all, I've noticed recently that the power off window in 17.10  sometimes displays a checkbox for "install updates and shutdown"
<casey> Is 17.10 planning to support the systemd-offline updates that Fedora uses?
<casey> Similarly, Gnome software sometimes shows a "Restart and Update" button next to some updates
<casey> See https://imgur.com/hHtTq9z
<casey> sorry i meant "Install pending software updates"
<casey> in the power off window
<Laney> casey: not supposed to happen, is that a stock gnome-software?
<Laney> mdeslaur: thanks for gdm!
<mdeslaur> Laney: np!
<casey> Laney: yes, running the latest gnome-software in artful
<Laney> click that OS updates thing and see what it says
<Laney> not restart, the actual item itself
<casey> https://imgur.com/nUvyMVK
<Laney> these are turned off
<Laney> apt policy gnome-software ?
<casey>  https://paste.gnome.org/psa2judqr
<casey> interestingly enough, when i tick the "install pending software updates" box the offline updates to seem to work
<casey> the apt history reveals that "packagekit role=update-packages" updated a whole bunch of packages
<Laney> we haven't done anything to make them not work
<Laney> this is supposed to be disabled in gnome-software though
<Laney> so... dunno... doesn't happen here...
<Laney> any chance you can debug? :/
<casey> i had seen a commit in your gnome-software branch a while ago that's intended to disable packagekit
<casey> which is why i found this a little surprising
<casey> what can i do?
<Laney> find out why it's adding the updates
<xclaesse_> I was wondering, with dock-to-shell extension, does unread message counter on app launcher icon we had in Unity still works?
<Laney> see that commit where I disabled them, the task would be to find out why it's not working
<casey> i can try, but maybe over the weekend during some spare time...
<casey> you are referring to this update, right?
<casey> https://github.com/GNOME/gnome-software/commit/0048fad2c6601c6b82a5277e2be89cac3a6c0dd2
<Laney> yep
<Laney> it just exits instead of adding the updates
<casey> when I debug, is it possible to just compile g-s and run it in a shell? or I need to set up jhbuild?
<Laney> you can build it yourself
<casey> ok i'll try to take a look at it in the next few days
<Laney> jhbuild is easier for repeatedly building and running that thing imho
<Laney> but it's up to you
<Laney> run gnome-software like this -> gnome-software --gapplication-service --verbose
<Laney> and in another terminal window -> gnome-software
<Laney> then you'll get all the debugging stuff in the first one
<casey> ok
<casey> thanks
<Laney> thank you!
<didrocks> jbicha: I would change "Language Support" by "Add new languages" or something along the line
<didrocks> jbicha: or "Installed language supports"
<didrocks> to explain why we have a button in addition to the (+)
<jackpot51> Is Ubuntu looking to do systemd offline updates?
<Laney> not right now
<jackpot51> Will the ubuntu-upgrader-gtk still be utilized?
<jackpot51> * ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk
<didrocks> I guess you meant update-manager? yes, for 17.10 at least
<Laney> I think it makes sense to centralise all updating in Software
<Laney> but we're not working on that
<Laney> willcooke: can haz wallpaper?
<willcooke> Laney, no.  grrr.
<jbicha> didrocks: "Installed Languages" ?
<didrocks> jbicha: sounds good to me :)
<jbicha> ok, uploading now
<Laney> how does it look?
<didrocks> jbicha: let me test it for 5 minutes
<didrocks> just finished building
<didrocks> (the code is good)
<jbicha> sure
<didrocks> hum, doesn't work here
<didrocks> (I would have aligned the button on the right, but that's maybe just me? as a GNOME action)
<didrocks> (gnome-control-center:17732): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_app_info_launch: assertion 'G_IS_APP_INFO (appinfo)' failed
<didrocks> (gnome-control-center:17732): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<jbicha> didrocks: you need https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/0.179
<didrocks> ah, ofc, I didn't rename the desktop file
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> maybe add a dep >= ?
<didrocks> (dpkg didn't complain about deps)
<jbicha> yes, I'll add that
<didrocks> otherwise, looks good (after renaming the desktop file :p)
<didrocks> thanks for working on this jbicha!
<didrocks> (we agree it's a workaround for 17.10 ;))
<Laney> why not check if if you get NULL back?
<Laney> before trying to launch the thing, to avoid these criticals
<didrocks> Laney: well, it doesn't crash at least
<didrocks> but yeah, it should check it at init
<didrocks> and disable the button if not installed
<didrocks> we can fix that in a later upload if jbicha doesn't have the time today (I can if you open a bug)
<jbicha> you still want the Depends: language-selector-gnome though right?
<didrocks> yeah, I think it makes sense
<didrocks> on another note, G-S 3.26 is quite solid for now
<didrocks> (with new mutter and shell extensions from Debian)
<didrocks> I'll upload it tomorrow morning if I don't have any bad surprises in between
<jbicha> ok
<Laney> I'll just fix it, it'll take 5 seconds
<Laney> save an extra build
<jbicha> Laney: I just pushed rev. 751 for g-c-c
<willcooke> Laney, wallpaper due at 5
<willcooke> Laney, I wont get the installer slideshow done today, will be do it first thing tomorrow
<jbicha> personally I consider the slideshow to be docs so that's still on time :)
<jackpot51> Laney: I have been talking to some elementary OS people about it, and I think we would be willing to work on the implementation, for an 18.04 release
<jbicha> which implementation?
<jackpot51> https://github.com/GNOME/gnome-software/blob/master/plugins/packagekit/gs-plugin-systemd-updates.c
<jackpot51> Systemd distro updates
<jackpot51> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.offline-updates.html
<Laney> I wonder if it works with debconf and conffile prompts
<jbicha> offline updates should already work, I think we're interested in online updates
<Laney> who says?
<jackpot51> What do you mean jbicha?
<jbicha> probably not
<ogra_> doesnt update-manager have such a mode since years (with automatic rollback on failue etc) ?
<jackpot51> Laney, I will probably need to check with debian. They may have something already?
<ogra_> (r are we dropping u-m in favour of g-s in 18.04 ?)
<ogra_> *or
<Laney> don't know, don't get any ideas
<jbicha> Debian's gnome-software does offline updates and I've used a locally built version of gnome-software to do the same thing but I doubt debconf will work
<Laney> it's not going to be 0 work to get it working
<jackpot51> It is just a possibility. Pop and elementary are interested in it, and would help to get it working
<jackpot51> I am sure debconf *could* be supported, I am not sure how much work it would be yet
<Laney> jbicha: pushed
<Laney> I added a verb to the text, sounds better to me as an action
<jbicha> thanks
<Laney> ♥
<jackpot51> So, any thoughts about using GNOME Software and systemd updates for distribution upgrades?
<jackpot51> If the issues were solved with debconf, would it be a good way forward?
<didrocks> I think if debconf issues and rock solid rollback are available, that's something to look at. However, seems a risk for a LTS, so rather experimental, and then, post-LTS
<jackpot51> Ok, thanks!
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Hi Jeremy!
<jbicha> GunnarHj: hi
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Saw your mail. Doesn't that renaming affect the flavors?
<jbicha> I believe language-selector's desktop renaming affects unity-control-center but shouldn't affect other flavors
<jbicha> to repeat myself for those following along: I was wondering where the popup comes from to install additional language support
<jbicha> to make sure that it still works after the .desktop was renamed
<jbicha> I don't see an autostart file for it, maybe it doesn't automatically pop up any more?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok. (Guess there was a reason for it...) As regards the pop-up, I don't recall what it is that triggers it. It does show up if you start gnome-language-selector (and if there is missing lang support), and that's code in LanguageSelector/gtk/GtkLanguageSelector.py.
<jbicha> yes, the part inside language-selector still works but someone would have to know to open it
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Right...
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Talking about l-s and such, do you know of any progress wrt bug #1662031?
<ubot5> bug 1662031 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Switching language and format broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662031
<jbicha> I don't know of progress there
<jbicha> I guess I don't need to patch unity-control-center
<GunnarHj> jbicha: That's a pretty serious one, I think. Either we need to spot the root cause, or possibly do some ugly hack.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok, so u-c-c loads the new .desktop?
<jbicha> I assume so, I don't have Unity installed right here
<jbicha> GNOME had a patch to only load specific .desktop's but I think unity-control-center is more open
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I can check out u-c-c later tonight.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I'm more worried about GDM3 overriding ~/.pam_environment.
<willcooke> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1717308
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1717308 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "17.10 default wallpapers" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> c'est jolie
<Laney> lurvely
 * Laney tries to beat the fake news media
<willcooke> I'm rather fond of this little fella as well: https://imgur.com/a/nV6Q2
<Laney> that's actually cute
 * Laney partially forgives the deadline nudgery
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> also, for those playing at home:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1717309
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1717309 in Ubuntu theme "17.10 Artful Aardvark Mascot" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> Right, slideshow updates tomorrow then
<GunnarHj> willcooke: Saw your message to the ubuntu-doc list. This cycle the desktop guide will rely heavily on GNOME Help, and we won't use any Ubuntu specific images. So UI freeze is not a problem wrt the docs team.
<willcooke> ah, good to know, thanks GunnarHj
<Laney> GunnarHj: Not even the dock?
<willcooke> Handy to let folk know where to get them images anyway I reckon
<GunnarHj> Laney: Which dock?
<Laney> haha
<Laney> the dock that the Ubuntu session is shipping by default in artful
<Laney> it's a difference from upstream GNOME
<GunnarHj> Laney: We haven't done anything about it yet. I've been absent for personal reasons, and nobody else has done it. So in my world we will need to fix that for 18.04, and live with it this cycle.
<Laney> GunnarHj: Okay, no worries
<GunnarHj> Laney: Going to fix some obvious errors in the Ubuntu specific pages, but that won't involve any screenshots.
<Laney> come on you PNG compressing beast
 * Laney feeds hamsters to PC
<Laney> it actually worked
<Laney> what a nice tnetennba
<Laney> aardvark*
<willcooke> lol
<Laney> uploadin' dis
<willcooke> \o/
<jbicha> GunnarHj: are you going to rebase on the GNOME 3.26 docs or do you need help packaging those updates?
<jbicha> it's nice that GNOME docs is doing a string freeze this cycle, hopefully it works well for them :)
<Laney> well I think I'll let that upload in its own good time
<Laney> nighty night
<willcooke> night Laney
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I probably can fix the packaging, but thought I'd wait til the translators are done. As regards rebase, do you mean the few pages we alter in Ubuntu?
<jbicha> by rebase, I meant "package gnome-user-docs and -getting-started-docs 3.26.0"
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok, yes, my assumption is that we should use 3.26.0.1. But given that you asked, is there any reason why we shouldn't?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ah, just forget it. I will update those packages. :)
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-15
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel, ça va ?
<didrocks> tu vas pouvoir tester gdm aujourd'hui ;)
<didrocks> en espérant que tous les problèmes venaient de la même cause
<didrocks> (mais je pense qu'il y a au moins le bug de selection de session de fallback: tu démarres une session wayland, elle ne marche pas, fallback sur quelle session x? (genre tu as unity, gnome-classic, gnome-xorg et ubuntu-xorg installé)
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN !
<didrocks> joyeux vendredi :)
<oSoMoN> déjà vendredi, je ne vois pas les jours passer…
<jibel> didrocks, ça va bien et toi?
<jibel> bonjour oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> jibel: tout va bien, le ciel est bleu, soleil, nouveaux wallpapers (euh, pourquoi ce dernier item?)… :-)
<oSoMoN> :)
<oSoMoN> y a-t-il un fond d’écran avec un ciel bleu? parce qu’ici c’est tout gris…
<didrocks> tu as ciel bleu et mer turquoise
<didrocks> donc oui, "fixed" ;)
<oSoMoN> parfait :)
<duflu> salut jibel, didrocks, oSoMoN
<duflu> Also just noticed that Gnome's mouse pointer now has subpixel motion precision. I always wondered if that idea would work
<jibel> Hello duflu
<didrocks> sharp eyes duflu ;)
<duflu> didrocks, well, I changed some settings and the mouse cursor has changed back to pixel-aligned *shrug*
<didrocks> interesting, did you change to non default settings?
<duflu> didrocks, only made the interface font smaller
<koza> duflu, and we have new bluez release :)
<duflu> Also toggled Ambiance > Adwaita > Ambiance
<duflu> koza, yeah I carded it already for 18.04
<koza> sweet
<RAOF> Hah! Turns out the reason that I wasn't getting a Wayland session was that I'd disabled it in gdm.conf.
<didrocks> RAOF: have you disabled it? We only do that in the live session
<RAOF> didrocks: Yeah, I disabled it at one point while fiddling with hybrid graphics on this laptop. And then forgot about it :)
<didrocks> typical :p
<willcooke> morning
<Laney> morning!
<duflu> Morning willcooke, Laney, alan_g
<alan_g> o/
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney, alan_g
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning duflu, Laney, alan_g
 * Laney nods to you all
<Laney> the nod of Friday
<willcooke> Laney, I added the greyscale wallpaper to that bug last night
<Laney> sick bruv
<willcooke> working on the slideshow now
<willcooke> Cassini's last day today
<willcooke> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3_byIkXF7Q&feature=youtu.be
<andyrock> 💔
<c-lobrano> hi Trevinho :) I just saw bug 1704745 is rejected, but I didn't see any comment on the new version of the patch. Also this one was too generic?
<ubot5> bug 1704745 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Ambiance light-themes - LibreOffice has a white square top right" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1704745
<c-lobrano> also Hi all!  :)
<willcooke> hi c-lobrano!  How goes?
<c-lobrano> hi willcooke! so so actually, my back is starting hurting again, winter is coming :(
<c-lobrano> how are you?
<willcooke> c-lobrano, my back is hurting because I am old.
<c-lobrano> willcooke: back pain is really annoying
<willcooke> I've been thinking about getting a new chair as well, but they get really expensive
<c-lobrano> willcooke: I agree, I've seen ~€200 for a good chair :(
<willcooke> slideshow updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+merge/330823
<Dmitrii-Sh> didrocks: got some new packages last night: https://pastebin.canonical.com/198485/
<Dmitrii-Sh> didrocks: and found a button to switch from gnome-classic to ubuntu xorg session
<Dmitrii-Sh> ubuntu X session works well
<Dmitrii-Sh> haven't tried gnome-classic after an upgrade yet but it's the default session - looking for a way to switch it to ubuntu X now
<Dmitrii-Sh> didrocks: so far I can see that display scaling doesn't apply to chromium
<Dmitrii-Sh> #Exec=chromium-browser %U
<Dmitrii-Sh> Exec=chromium-browser --force-device-scale-factor=2 %U
<Dmitrii-Sh> have to do this
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: hey I read you wrote it wasn't needed, do I thought you were referring to the MP
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: right, but it was my word against the other guy's one :), so I tried to make a patch less generic. If you like, it's in the same branch of the previous one
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: well, I guess the test is to have a new install and see which Xorg session you fallback with
<didrocks> Dmitrii-Sh: for the other issues, like display scaling on chromium, check with oSoMoN I think
<Dmitrii-Sh> didrocks: I can try but not on this system
<Dmitrii-Sh> didrocks: this is actually the laptop I do regular work :^D
<Dmitrii-Sh> on*
<willcooke> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioFUoNlWR1o
<willcooke> Cassini just entered the atmosphere!
<didrocks> you geek!
<pitti> "this video is not available" - damn you, GEMA
<jdstrand> willcooke: hey, is there any hope of fixing https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Wayland_features#Restarting_gnome-shell in 17.10/18.04?
<jdstrand> I'm starting to see these sorts of crashes again with recent updates:       Sep 13 16:32:18 localhost kernel: [204689.822973] gnome-shell[9220]: segfault at 8 ip 00007f62252334ef sp 00007fff72ca3670 error 4 in libmutter-cogl-1.so[7f62251ce000+a6000]
<jdstrand> this is with recent artful. of course, it all happens completely randomly, so can't really file a bug. when it happens, I lose all state cause of the wiki item I pasted
 * jdstrand knows you are aware of the wiki item, just saying, I find this hugely annoying and am very worried about the Ubuntu desktop
<jdstrand> the gnome-shell model is far too brittle...
<didrocks> jdstrand: seems upstream is telling it's not really possible without a large rewrite: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1367666
<ubot5> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1367666 in gnome-shell "[Wayland] Stability is worse compared to X11 session due to intolerance for display server or gnome-shell crashes" [Unspecified,New]
<didrocks> (see comment 4)
<jdstrand> man
<didrocks> (look at the rest of the discussion as well)
<jdstrand> I was pulling my hair out for a long time with mutter and gjs crashes in zesty, then there was an update and things were ok (I used no extensions). now I'm using the ubuntu desktop (and really like it), but instability is back (I'm not blaming ubuntu extensions, its just I don't want to go back to pure gnome-shell)
<jdstrand> I lost a ton of desktop state three times yesterday
<didrocks> waow, so, it's not even "G-S running for a long time"
<jdstrand> I may have to move to another DE to get work done :\ :(
<kenvandine> happened to me yesterday while just typing in vim :/
<didrocks> I guess file the crash with stacktrace and we can only fix as many of them as possible :/
<jdstrand> I launched virt-viewer and it happened
<jdstrand> of course, when I logged back in, virt-viewer was fine
<didrocks> or go to the Xorg session rather than switching to another session
<kenvandine> i never get  a crash file for it
<didrocks> DE*
<jdstrand> fwiw, all the talk about Xwayland instability-- I've not seen an xwayland crash afaict, it's all mutter and gjs historically
<jdstrand> (maybe xwayland is triggering those, idk)
<didrocks> yeah, keep in mind that those comments are a year old
<didrocks> so maybe xwayland got better, just other crashes…
<jdstrand> yeah
<didrocks> (btw, there is a new mutter / G-S with 3.26)
<jdstrand> that's the one I'm on
<didrocks> G-S didn't change much, mutter did some fixes
<didrocks> ok
<jdstrand> 3.24 was fine
<didrocks> got a crash with it?
<didrocks> yeah, I was surprised on jbicha updated to 3.25.91 the amount of crashes we got
<didrocks> when*
<didrocks> (compared to 3.24)
<jdstrand> I see a gnome-shell crash from yesterday, yes
<jdstrand> in /var/crash
<didrocks> you were already running 3.26? I did update them today
<jdstrand> oh, I don't have those, no
<didrocks> (mutter/G-S/g-s-e)
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> well, I guess if you can retrace manually the one from yesterday
<jdstrand> I checked the gjs 1.50 changelog and it didn't have any crash fixers
<didrocks> we can at least look if the code changed
<jdstrand> s/changelog/debdiff in LP/
<jdstrand> let me upgrade and see what happens
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> I didn't get many random crashes (only once), I was able to get many crash easily with user changes, but those are now fixed
<didrocks> (and that was 3.25.91)
<jdstrand> didrocks: btw, is apport/whoopsie working right these days? istr seeing something re systemd-coredump is preferred, but installing it breaks apport/whoopsie
 * jdstrand doens't have it installed at present
<didrocks> jdstrand: I *think* seb fixed update-notifier to launch apport on wayland
<didrocks> jdstrand: but you will have to manually retrace anyway, as you don't have latest version…
 * jdstrand is in updated gnome-shell/mutter/etc
 * jdstrand crosses fingers
<jackpot51> What happened to gst_install_plugins_async, the Totem automated plugin installer?
<jackpot51> Found it in sessioninstaller
<Laney> we're using the implementation from packagekit with gnome-software now, not sessioninstaller
<jackpot51> Yeah, I know. gstreamer1.0-packagekit
<jackpot51> But Pop is using AppCenter, not GNOME Software
<Laney> Sure.
<jbicha> …but AppCenter is not in either Debian or Ubuntu and is mostly targetted at 16.04 LTS right now right?
<Laney> So you can do what Software does and implement the PackageKit session interface to handle codec installation in there.
<Laney> Or keep using sessioninstaller.
<jackpot51> jbicha: We have worked with elementary OS to have a 17.10 release
<jackpot51> All modified or outside-of-ubuntu packages can be seen here: https://launchpad.net/~system76/+archive/ubuntu/pop
<jackpot51> Best to filter by Artful: https://launchpad.net/~system76/+archive/ubuntu/pop/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=artful
 * oSoMoN kicks off a LO snap build and signs off
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone!
<jackpot51> Are you guys aware of HiDPI bugs in 17.10 GNOME ?
<jackpot51> Laney tsimonq2 jbicha: If Laney, a member of the Release team approves of this patch being merged: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1699216 , could tsimonq2 review it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1699216 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Encrypted home support" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> woot... i'm running a gnome 3.26 app snap on 16.04 :)
<chrisccoulson> yay
<tsimonq2> jackpot51: Yep, just need a release team ack
<tsimonq2> jackpot51: Note, I'm just a MOTU, so while I will be happy to review, I can't upload myself (Core Developers or a member of the Desktop Team can, or I know a few who can upload for me)
<tsimonq2> (I can upload to Universe and upload new packages though)
<jackpot51> Ah, I see tsimonq2
<jbicha> tkamppeter_: thanks for responding. Is it ok to drop system-config-printer-gnome from the default install too?
<Dmitrii-Sh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1717599
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1717599 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "[artful] full-screen opengl windows affected by ubuntu-dock (x11 session, nvidia blob)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-09-16
<c-lobrano> hi! Does anybody know if there's a dedicated channel for mutter?
<jbicha> c-lobrano: #gnome-shell on irc.gnome.org
<c-lobrano> jbicha: great, thanks!
<vithiri> Does it make sense that the Super key brings up Activities instead of Applications? Has that been discussed?
<vithiri> (in 17.10, that is)
<jbicha> vithiri: if you want Applications, use Super+A
<jbicha> (GNOME copied that from Unity years ago)
<vithiri> jbicha, interesting. Neither really has any impact on how use it since I'd just start typing an application name either way, I was more thinking of what a new user would find more intuitive -- seeing the open windows already present on the ubuntu-dock or the available apps to open.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-10
<ejat> anyone facing slack & skype crashed on cosmic ?
<ejat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1790966
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1790966 in glibc (Ubuntu) "Electron apps segfault on glibc 2.28 (cosmic)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks, le week end était bon?
<duflu> Morning didrocks, jibel
<duflu> jibel, do you have a secret stash of older cosmic images? I need something older than 5 Sept
<duflu> Well, I have some myself but need other people to be able to download an older image for testing
<duflu> ^ for mvo
<jibel> duflu, I don't. sorry
<duflu> Hmm. Wonder if I can upload somewhere
<mvo> duflu: you could probably just use people.c.c to make the specific one available? and unfortunately I also don't have older comisc images available
<duflu> I keep a collection for this reason, but haven't ever had to share one before
<duflu> mvo, can I scp to that? or some other protocol?
<mvo> duflu: yeah, scp should work
<mvo> duflu: only from the vpn though
<didrocks> salut jibel, oui, le week-end allait, et toi ?
<didrocks> hey duflu
<duflu> Ah! mvo try this (I know 20180822 was a good one): http://mirrors.piconets.webwerks.in/ubuntu-mirror/ubuntu-cdimage/daily-live/20180822/
<duflu> Their published SHA1SUM matches my original authentic one
<duflu> ... which is 7dcc2e28de480bb14a958de4132d3b5a323ef3e7
<mvo> duflu: nice
<mvo> duflu: this is one that will expose the upgrade hang?
 * mvo downloads
<andyrock> good morning!
<duflu> Morning andyrock
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<duflu> mvo, I assume so. I think I have installed a couple of machines from 20180822 and then hit the bug
<duflu> Until today that was the newest "current" image I knew of
<duflu> Now it's old :)
<mvo> duflu: cool
<mvo> duflu: I mean, cool that I'm (hopefully) now able to reproduce it
<duflu> As cool as we can hope
<mvo> duflu: people got quite personal about this bug
<duflu> Did they?
<mvo> duflu: I got mails like "can't you test your upgrades"
<mvo> duflu: or "why don't you break snapd"
<duflu> Ignore them I guess. We need as many testers as possible, even if sometimes they get angry
<mvo> duflu: yeah, I'm not fuzzed, its just unusual, hasn't happend in a long time
<mvo> duflu: anyway, now that I have a test image I will try to get to the bottom of this. thanks again for your help!
<duflu> On that note, my own experience with angry users in bugs is somewhere around 1 in 400. And someone else recently told me they see about the same
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> Hi willcooke
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> morning didrocks Laney.  Afternoon duflu
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> what ho
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> hey seb128 didrocks
<Laney> what is going on
<willcooke> hey seb128
<seb128> hey Laney, willcooke
<seb128> did you have a good w.e?
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey duflu
<mvo> duflu: yay, I can reproduce
<duflu> Good-ish
<mvo> and the winner: seeding :/
<mvo> so it looks like the seeding is not complete on this image, I wonder if there is something wrong with the order, looking now. anyway, thanks duflu that was the crucial missing piece of information
<duflu> mvo, you're welcome but I don't understand which type of seeding you're referring to. Also don't need to
<duflu> Deb seeding maybe
<mvo> duflu: snap seeding is broken on the cd
<mvo> duflu: well, "broken"
<mvo> duflu: but yeah, no worries unless you want to I will not bother you with the details :)
<jbicha> mvo: you've seen bug 1785388 right?
<ubot5> bug 1785388 in snapd (Ubuntu) "seeds.yaml needs updating in cosmic in order that all snaps are initialised" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785388
<jbicha> seb128: it looks like you tagged but didn't upload totem-pl-parser in Debian
<seb128> did I?
<mvo> jibel: now I did, I did not connect the dots earlier
<mvo> jbicha: -^
<mvo> jibel: sorry
<mvo> jibel: wrong nick completion but still "good morning" :)
<didrocks> maybe we'll wait for Ken, but any idea why the snaps don't use the system theme icons?
<mvo> jbicha: we work on this on our side now but note that I don't agree with the rational to leave this open in comisc and let our users run into a hard to recover failure scenario when there is a trivial workaround availalbe (but directed at you juts a general comment)
<seb128> didrocks, they .desktop has an absolute path for Icon= no?
<didrocks> mvo: hey, maybe this is in your realm? As we define an icon via the generated .desktop file in snapd, it doesn't match the theme (and people open bug reports about it)
<didrocks> Icon=/snap/gnome-calculator/222/meta/gui/gnome-calculator.png
<didrocks> that wasn't the case before, correct? I remember to have seen our old theme icon before
<didrocks> or did just Ken used the Humanity one in the past and changed?
<didrocks> (in the snap)
<mvo> didrocks: I'm not aware of this change but let me look at the code
<seb128> didrocks, back to GNOME idea that theming needs to be killed for icons :p
<didrocks> yeah :p
<mvo> didrocks: what is the expected behavior? Icon=gnome-calculator without a full path?
<didrocks> maybe it's just Ken changing the icon within the snap
<didrocks> mvo: I *think* it should be the expect behavior if we don't provide an icon in the snap
<didrocks> expected*
<didrocks> ah, maybe, that was what Ken was doing, and he got bug reports on other distros? unsure
<didrocks> that, or if nothing changed on snapd side, he may just have used the Humanity icon and changed it
<seb128> does snapd let you "not provide an icon"?
<didrocks> unsure
<seb128> there was a technical reason they used the full path but I don't remember which one
<didrocks> well, I can that kind of makes sense if you want to enforce your icon as part of your snap
<didrocks> think*
<didrocks> but maybe we don't want for our default snaps which can be rebranded? unsure
<didrocks> the issue is that if we replace the icon with the Suru/Yaru one, it will be the default on all distros and env
<seb128> ah, I remember the issue
<seb128> snaps can't install an icon in /usr/share/icons
<seb128> so if they just specifiy a name and not a path, the icon they provide can't be found
<seb128> we would need some hook that installs icons in a xdg_path like for the .desktop
<seb128> (https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/02/22/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t09:03 was a conversation about that)
<didrocks> how did it work in the paste? We only shipped the Humanity icon?
<didrocks> (because the icon changed)
<didrocks> past*
<didrocks> grrrr, can't type
<seb128> we are doing the full path thing for ever afaik
<didrocks> so, I guess Ken just changed the icon, let's confirm once he's back
<seb128> do you have an issue about a specific snap?
<didrocks> no, they only mention: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-participation-an-ubuntu-default-theme-lead-by-the-community/1545/1708 and https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/gnome-calculator-theming-issues/7290
<didrocks> I don't know where to direct them to open an issue on our snaps, do we have now a "distro" in launchpad for this?
<seb128> gnome-calculator then
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> well https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-calculator/commit/1afbe22e
<seb128>  	
<seb128> 	Icon=gnome-calculator
<seb128> 	
<seb128> 	Icon=org.gnome.Calculator
<seb128> upstream
<seb128> sorry, gitlab copy/paste of diff fail
<didrocks> :p
<seb128> but they changed the icon name upstream
<didrocks> ah, that explains then!
<didrocks> funny that in the "about" dialog, they are using the old icon name
<didrocks> (and you have the Yaru one ;))
<seb128> :)
<didrocks> great findings! unsure how we are going to fix this, but nice
<didrocks> so, I'm puzzle how with the correct name, it's picking the right one
<didrocks> as it's hardcoded
<seb128> we are sure it was picking the themed icon for the snap?
<seb128> that sounds weird to me
<didrocks> yeah, it definitively was. I remember to have seen twice the same icon (deb and snap)
<didrocks> and people just recently (on those forum threads) are mentioning the same, they would have mentionned it earlier
<didrocks> so why did it work? puzzling :/
<didrocks> (that was why I was pinging m_vo about potential snapd changes)
<seb128> didrocks, the previous snap had "Icon=gnome-calculator" but the snapcraft.yaml doesn't have any icon mention
<seb128> I bet snapd/snacraft have some magic when icon_name == snap_name
<seb128> which stopped being true
<willcooke> jibel, I think the black screen when remote controlling might have had something to do with not having a screen plugged in on the server.  Or a reboot fixed it.  On a related note, the reason my HDD failed was because, I think, the case fans were jammed up with dirt and dust and the old HDD over heated and died.
<seb128> mvo, hey, I did a
<seb128> $ snap refresh --beta gnome-calculator
<seb128> Automatically connect eligible plugs and slots of snap "gnome-calculator"      |
<seb128> but it's spinning endless for some minutes now on that line
<seb128> seems stuck
<seb128> should I ctrl-C it?
<seb128> (I tried beta because that has 3.28.1)
<seb128> ah
<seb128> it finished
<seb128> wonder why it took minutes to do that
<seb128> mvo, unping
<didrocks> seb128: ahah, ok, so something really changed, let's see then ;)
<seb128> didrocks, well, "something" is upstream that renamed their icon yes :)
<didrocks> thanks for looking!
<seb128> np
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> let's wait for kenvandine once he's around (Ken, please backlog ^)
<didrocks> I like the fact that they renamed it but didn't change the about dialo
<didrocks> dialog*
<didrocks> something to check for the one doing the update, if there are broken icons due to that
<seb128> it has been poorly coordinated imho
<seb128> didrocks, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-calculator/commit/05fa1ab3
<didrocks> urgh, indeed
<didrocks> hum, where my n-m-applet has gone?
<didrocks> no email, uploaded an hour ago though
<willcooke> didrocks, someone else said the same thing last week
<didrocks> hum, network-manager-applet_1.8.16-1ubuntu1_source.ubuntu.upload
<didrocks> let me reupload, just in case
<didrocks> ah, got the reject email this time :)
<didrocks> and the second one at the same time, weird
 * didrocks reuploads with -sa
<didrocks> and n-m-applet which is FTBFS now. Was passing on my install on Friday which was mostly up to date…
<didrocks> error: macro "G_UNAVAILABLE" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2
<didrocks> who is changing macro # of args? grrr
<didrocks> I guess cherry-picking 1.12.2-2 for n-m will be needed
<didrocks> ah, n-m 1.12.2-0ubuntu3 was published on 2018-09-05 (I guess due to glibc)
<didrocks> so, I wasn't up to date when building n-m-applet. Anyway, there is a patch in debian, will first confirm the FTBFS locally, backport the patch and see
<xnox> I see that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/3.26.0-0ubuntu1 is stuck due to FTBFS but there is 3.30 out in debian
<seb128> didrocks, n-m was blocked for a while because of netplan.io autopkgtest regression, which foundations investigated/decided to skip (it was just due a format change in the nm command output)
<xnox> can we try force-syncing that one? or does it need a proper merge?
<seb128> xnox, no, it needs proper merge
<xnox> awww shame
<xnox> ok
<didrocks> seb128: ok, but anyway, at least, I have my explanation why it was working here
<seb128> sorry about that
<didrocks> and sounds like it will be easy to fix, so let's try
<didrocks> well, bad timing, not your fault :p
<didrocks> if you didn't already, I'll backport as well 1.12.2-3, sounds worthy
<didrocks> (  * Apply patch from upstream to fix FTBFS with GLib 2.57 (Closes: #906965))
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't, thx!
<seb128> xnox, do you need the new gnome-screenshot for some urgent reason?
<xnox> not really no.
<seb128> xnox, there are plenty of foundations packages that need to be updated if you are borred btw, no need to look at our desktop ones :)
<xnox> the one in release pocket is fine
<xnox> i just looked into it, as it was part of the reverse stack. but it doesn't appear to be "broken because omg ubuntu is broken" just by itself borked
<seb128> right, andyrock is looking at this upate for us, it's going to be resolved probably this week
<andyrock> seb128: I've already a branch ready
<seb128> andyrock, ah ok, it's not linked/mentioned on the launchpad bug?
<andyrock> not a MP yet, I'll do asap
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/+bug/1760192
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1760192 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "Update gnome-screenshot to version 3.30" [Low,In progress]
<seb128> k
<seb128> great
<andyrock> and hey :)
<seb128> thx andyrock, happy monday btw :)
<andyrock> seb128: btw I dropped the patches to remove headerbar in unity
<andyrock> seb128: I guess it's not worth
<andyrock> other apps are broken anyway
<andyrock> seb128: and I added this: https://git.launchpad.net/~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/commit/?id=25553d04c67f0169b7a36edf230e8c817d4d8ca4
<seb128> andyrock, seems fine
<seb128> what is that? save dialog when?
<andyrock> in unity if you click e.g. PrintScreen you get a save dialog
<seb128> ah, printscreen in GNOME just does nothing visible right?
<andyrock> in gnome-shell it just saves the screenshot under "Pictures/"
<seb128> right
<seb128> does unity session include "ubuntu"?
<seb128> or should we check for either unity || ubuntu?
<andyrock> ubuntu includes both
<andyrock> let me check again
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> (yep, ubuntu includes both)
<didrocks> it imapcts MATE though as well
<didrocks> impacts*
<seb128> if they don't want to be impacted by ubuntu choices they shouldn't claim to be an ubuntu session I guess?
<andyrock> thx didrocks
<seb128> or said differently, I think it's fine
<didrocks> agreed, or they can add their own override
<didrocks> I agree, just wanted to mention it :)
<andyrock> seb128: I also prepared a MP to upload gnome-screenshot 3.30 in debian
<andyrock> not sure what's going on but our gnome-software gbp'config is broken
<andyrock> the pristine-tar and upstream/latest branches are not in sync
<willcooke> andyrock, hey! Thats great, thanks for working on that.
<andyrock> I was preparing the branch to support XCancelUbuntu in gnome-softwares shell-search-provider and I noticed that
<andyrock> *gnome-software 3.30 in debian
<andyrock> willcooke: hey hey
<andyrock> np!
 * didrocks did 2 dputs for network-manager as well, and no upload proceeded, no email, let's do that after lunch
<ahayzen> Hey, who do i need to ask to review this change for ubuntu's gnome-software, is it Robert or is anyone on the desktop team able to do it? https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-software/merge_requests/5  I've reported an ubuntu bug here as well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1791553
<didrocks> (at least, that fixes n-m-applet FTBFS locally)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1791553 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Update preferences is not shown when flatpak plugin is installed" [Undecided,New]
<gitbot> Ubuntu issue (Merge request) 5 in gnome-software "gs-shell.c: Show update preferences when flatpak plugin is enabled" [Opened]
<didrocks> ahayzen: I would say Robert
<ahayzen> ok thanks :-)
<seb128> andyrock, sorry got sidetracked and forgot to reply here, gnome-screenshot got updated in Debian meanwhile by someone who didn't check pending MRs :/
<seb128> ahayzen, Robert is best but others can upload/review if needed
<ahayzen> seb128, ok thanks for the info :-)
<RAOF> seb128: have I asked you to upload the new, and buildable, colord yet?
<RAOF> If not... 😉
<seb128> RAOF, no you didn't, also did you decide on the version for cosmic?
<RAOF> 1.4.3 should be good, yeah.
<RAOF> I guess I'll stop hitting C++ dynamic_cast and file an ffe tomorrow.
<RAOF> Although, really, the colord we already have is mostly fine...
<PaulePanter> Hi. The PulseAudio packages creates the user *pulse*. I thought PulseAudio does not need that anymore, bcause it is a user(?) daemon now.
<PaulePanter> /usr/sbin/useradd -d /var/run/pulse -g pulse -s /usr/sbin/nologin -u 78 pulse
<andyrock> seb128: yeah saw that, but I was talking about gnome-software
<andyrock> is Robert a DD?
<Trevinho> didrocks, Laney: maybe we could make this default in our pkgs too? https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/vte2.91/commit/e9de01fa94c0b81cc86160148c5afd55c1da0edc
<Laney> sounds ok
<Laney> we will get it through merging for most things no?
<didrocks> yeah, lgtm
<Laney> https://wiki.debian.org/Gnome/Git#gbp.conf is probably a more future proof link
<seb128> andyrock, no
<seb128> andyrock, unsure why the pristine-tar and upstream/latest are diverging, maybe Robert doesn't pull from Debian, unsure how familiar he is with the gbp workflow and sharing with Debian
<andyrock> seb128: https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-software/merge_requests these MPs will take care of salsa
<seb128> andyrock, that doesn't explain why we see divergences though?
<andyrock> seb128: I guess robert forgot to push the 'pristine-tar' and 'upstream/latest' branches
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+git/gnome-software
<Laney> looks to me like he forgot to put
<Laney> push
<Laney> not really divergence per se
<andyrock> seb128: the best approach is to upload them in salsa and then do a "git merge debian/3.30..."
<andyrock> yeah divergence was not the correct word
<seb128> I though those should be handled through "git pull" and not "git merge"?
<seb128> also unsure if Robert has commit access to salsa
<andyrock> well "git pull" will behave as a merge
<seb128> maybe he didn't forget but just can't push/isn't interested by doing the extra work there
<andyrock> seb128: still the ubuntu branches are broken
<seb128> how so?
<Laney> you can push to launchpad and ask someone to push them on to salsa
<seb128> Laney, you know robert? ;)
 * Laney runs
<andyrock> Laney: I can't push to launchpad
<Laney> not you
<Laney> the updater
<andyrock> anyway nothing that urgent
<Laney> andyrock: you can probably find the upstream/xxx commit he used by looking in the ubuntu/master branch for the merge commit
<Laney> I mean assuming gbp import-orig was used ...
<Laney> looks like not, the upstream source is out of date there
<seb128> andyrock, Laney, I let you sort that one out, seems another case where I'm getting lost in git workflow details and I don't want to spend an hour today fighting with tools
<andyrock> seb128: kk
<Laney> ok
<Laney> the explanation is that he just committed the debian directory update
<Laney> not so many details there
<andyrock> I suggest that we merge the MPs in debian before
<andyrock> I mean salsa
<seb128> I'm unsure if Robert is familiar with the workflow to use
<seb128> andyrock, "Changes 118+"
<seb128> that's just too much to me to review properly today
<andyrock> seb128: most of the are from upstream
<seb128> also I don't know enough about what Debian does/wants to do with the plugins (especially the snap one)
<seb128> right
<seb128> but salsa doesn't make it easy to split out the downstream changes to review
<andyrock> gitg does
<andyrock> btw it can wait
<seb128> right, as said I don't want to get too much sidetracked
<seb128> I can have a look this week
<Laney> pushed the upstream and pristine-tar bits
<seb128> but it's not trivial enoguh that I want to deal with it now
<seb128> Laney, thx
<Laney> didn't review the pkging yet
<Laney> that can wait as said
<Laney> I fixed the launchpad branch too, what that required was 'git merge upstream/3.30.0' (andyrock's tag that he pushed to salsa)
<andyrock> someone should improve the way launchpad shows diff
<andyrock> starting from merge commits
<andyrock> merge commits are kind of broken in gitlab too
<didrocks> andyrock: how broken in gitlab? the diff looks very similar in general to what github is showing up
<Laney> ok I just rm -rf a git checkout :-O
<Laney> git remote add lp <wrong package> --fetch
<andyrock> didrocks: I would prefer if they showed the additional diff in the merge commit
<Laney> that gives you a bad time
<didrocks> andyrock: yeah, GH doesn't do as well, but I agree with you
<andyrock> when you merge and apply additional changes, I would prefer if gitlab highlights the additional changes (like git show does...)
<andyrock> Laney: do you mind pushing in gnome-software a gbp.conf file too
<andyrock> or maybe I should just propose the change in https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-software
<andyrock> and robert will take care of it
<seb128> andyrock, so we have a vcs in gitlab for ubuntu and one in launchpad now? should we deprecate one of those?
<andyrock> seb128: let's wait for robert
<andyrock> robert seems to prefer to handle things without gbp
<seb128> didrocks, unlucking, there is another n-m-applet version out since friday :)
<seb128> andyrock, right, let sync up with it (or keep that for discussion next week)
<seb128> andyrock, unless you have changes you need to get uploaded on gnome-software this week?
<Trevinho> Laney: in terminal do we still need debian/patches/0001-Add-the-style-context-provider-with-FALLBACK-priorit.patch ?
<Trevinho> Laney: there's no bug reference on that!
<andyrock> seb128: yeah I've the XUbuntuCancel one
<seb128> ah, right
<andyrock> seb128: I'm testing it right now
<andyrock> it's a small one
<Trevinho> ah debian's 787104 ?
<didrocks> seb128: do we really want it? :p
<seb128> didrocks, it fixes regressions in g-c-c apparently... ;)
<didrocks> humf…
<didrocks> :/
<seb128> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/network-manager-applet/issues/20
<gitbot> GNOME issue 20 in network-manager-applet "Cannot import VPN configuration from standard ovpn files" [Closed]
<didrocks> that will be for tomorrow
<seb128> yeah, no hurry, it's bugfixing and minor
<didrocks> thanks for the head's up!
<Laney> it's not "vcs in gitlab for ubuntu and one in launchpad *now*", there was always two
<seb128> np, sorry I'm just a less-red-on-version's maniac atm :p (though going to shift away from that now than we are post ff)
<Laney> andyrock: feel free to include your gbp.conf in your MP(S) imho
<Laney> Trevinho: I pushed a commit adding that (vte not terminal, that confused me for a minute :P)
<seb128> Laney, I though the fullsource in git in launchpad would deprecate the gitlab ubuntu variant, probably wrong assumption from my part
<Laney> the answer is yes, probably
<seb128> Laney, I guess gnome-software is good to have a discussion over with Robert next week
<Laney> sure
<Laney> it had a fork of upstream because there are/were so many patches that it's easier to maintain them like a fork
<Laney> it used to be a branch in the actual upstream repository but that changed, not sure why
<Laney> maybe to let other people commit there who don't have gnome rights
<seb128> yeah, I don't know
<seb128> I know that for gnome-initial-setup Robert is maintaining the diff as a big patch that he keeps rebasing since he said that from experience maintaining a fork as a stack of git isn't working well
<seb128> that sounds a bit like our gbp branches
<seb128> unsure if gnome-software is in the same bucket though
<seb128> anyway, it's going to be easier to discuss that together next week, especially with Robert since he's not online at the same hours as we do otherwise
<Trevinho> seb128: in terminal we had "Install compatibility version of gnome-terminal.desktop", I guess I can drop that now, right?
<Laney> yes those can be dropped
<seb128> Trevinho, can be removed
<tsimonq2> Could someone please steal my gtk+2.0 merge? I don't want to deal with it anymore ;)
<tsimonq2> Laney, jbicha: ^
<dupondje> Let do another try to build firefox with wayland :)
<dupondje>  0:34.62 /build/firefox-62.0+build2/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/dist/include/nsISupportsImpl.h:17:10: fatal error: prthread.h: No such file or directory
<dupondje> bleh :(
<xnox> dupondje, so much optimism!
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-11
<dupondje> xnox: hehe :) would like to try Firefox with Wayland support enabled. But seems a hard time to build it :)
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Salut didrocks, oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut duflu, didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu, salut oSoMoN
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> morning Laney
<Laney> what up willcooke
<Laney> quite moist here today
<didrocks> morning Laney, willcooke
<willcooke> Dry here atm, but windy
<Laney> yo didrocks
<Laney> how's it going?
<willcooke> Did you see the big storm headed k_envandine's way?  Could affect his flights to BRU
<Laney> nest says it's 18.5, wonder if we'll get to the end of the month without it coming on
<didrocks> same old, same old
<Laney> oh yeah I heard about something like that on the radio
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<willcooke> hi seb128 didrocks
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<duflu> o/  Laney  willcooke
<duflu> And hi seb128
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<willcooke> seb128, doing ok!  How about you?
<seb128> hey duflu
<seb128> willcooke, I'm good :)
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney, willcooke, seb128
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN!  Good weekend?
<Laney> hey oSoMoN seb128 duflu
<seb128> lut oSoMoN!
<oSoMoN> yeah, I had a very good long week-end
<darkxst> so mozjs60 tests pass on i386 when built with sse2
<darkxst> is that something we could ship with, or too restrictive for old CPU's?
<Laney> Simon is looking at fixing that
<Laney> maybe have a word
<darkxst> I replied to his comment on my debian bug for it
<Laney> there was more in #debian-devel
<Laney> think the thought was to skip those tests on i386
<darkxst> which could all sorts of fun bugs, but then does anyone use i386 anymore?
<darkxst> could cause all sorts
<Laney> this discussion should stop being split across multiple channels imho
 * Laney prefers to keep it all in #debian-gnome
<Laney> thx for looking at the package though :-)
<duflu> darkxst, a noticeable portion of bug reports still seem to be i386. But any i386 that lacks SSE2 support would be from last century. So Pentium 4 and the original Atom from this century are good. Only P3 and earlier would be a problem. And I think that's probably OK because Mesa dropped support for such GPUs around version 8 (IIRC)
<Trevinho> Laney: hey, the infos for the FFe are enough now?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, it looks like I can't submit a MR from a +junk branch, but this might interest you: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~osomon/+junk/thunderbird-snap-fix-theming/revision/13
<Laney> Trevinho: Looks good to me, secretly hoping sil2100 or someone else looks (I don't really like reviewing desktop ones)
<oSoMoN> I can't really confirm this works as expected, as when I run the snap I get only a completely black window, and lots of "[GFX1-]: Failed to lock new back buffer."
<sil2100> I can has look
<Laney> sil2100: (gnome-terminal)
<Laney> 💋
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, nevermind my last msg, the black window was due to not manually connecting the browser-sandbox interface
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, I started to look at lo 6.1.1~rc2
<oSoMoN> cool
<Trevinho> sil2100: thanks, also if you can de-queue nautilus (SRU) again... :)
<Trevinho> yay thanks sil2100... Laney your turn on packaging now :)
<Trevinho> [now => when you've time, ofc]
<Laney> subscribing ~ubuntu-sponsors in the meantime would be a smooth move
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: ah, since I read that on TB... Is there a way you guys can make sure the launcher emblems to work within the snap?
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: if it's using libappindicator it should go natively, but if it's not the case, you need to go for checking for a SNAP env end then use a different naming..
<seb128> Trevinho, was it you who was talking to GNOME about getting a common API for those?
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, ack, can we have a look at that together next week?
<Trevinho> something like this https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/libappindicator/snap-prefix-ignore-well-known-dirs/+merge/317330
<Trevinho> seb128: yep, I had a talk with hadass on that, they were saying to use notifications api... But had no time to look at that in details yet
<seb128> k, no hurry, our current solutions works :)
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, the snap as it is today is built from a binary build downloaded from mozilla's servers, so no patching, unless we change it to build from source
<Trevinho> mh, I see.. is that feature on ubuntu supported via patching if you know that?
<Trevinho> [the change needed was this thoug] https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/libappindicator/trunk.16.10/revision/277
<Trevinho> and in any case I guess they can accept this upstream in case
<oSoMoN> I don't know
<seb128> chrisccoulson is the one who knows about those details
<Trevinho> jibel: hey, any update on https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/354135 ?
<jibel> Trevinho, i'll have a look, sorry for the delay
<Trevinho> jibel: no worries
<jibel> Trevinho, to answer your question apparently ubuntu-artwork is needed for the distributor-logo that is displayed in partitioning step.
<Trevinho> mh, ok... Well, this enforces even more my proposal of refactor that so that it depends on actual graphics though
<k_alam> seb128: Latest merge for gnome-screenshot 3.30 tries to remove both the unity header patches and the save dialog......Can we discuss about this ?
<seb128> k_alam, you want to talk to andyrock since he's the one working on that
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I see in https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/blob/master/build-helpers/prepare-build-snap that yaru's CI builds and pushes gtk-common-themes to edge, it would be useful if we had separate CI for gtk-common-themes, so maybe a separate branch for use by yaru's CI?
<k_alam> seb128: Right. But is he here?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hum, unsure about what you are asking? We want each gtk-common-themes builds to refresh itself (and take previous yaru content), and we want as well every Yaru push to refresh gtk-common-themes
<seb128> k_alam, type "and<TAB>" ;)
<k_alam> Nice trick...:)
<seb128> k_alam, btw is anyone porting unity-control-center away from the deprecated libnm libraries?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, right, but today there's no automated build of gtk-common-themes when we push updates to the repo, only when there are yaru updates
<didrocks> oSoMoN: that doesn't prevent gtk-common-theme to have its own Travis CI if that's your question
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, James was supposed to add one
<k_alam> seb128: I already ported it but none to review.......It may require some changes since then
<k_alam> https://code.launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/unity-control-center/libnm-port-test
<k_alam> https://code.launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/unity-settings-daemon/libnm-port-test
<oSoMoN> didrocks, and last week I added a yaru part to gtk-common-themes that will the theme from source, unsure if that renders your script obsolete?
<seb128> k_alam, just land it :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hum, wasn't the snapcraft pulling latest Yaru snap and unpack it?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ah I didn't know James was going to do it, Ken asked me to get it working asap so I'll get it
<didrocks> oSoMoN: so, you renamed the communitheme entry?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, gtk-common-themes didn't include yaru, only communitheme
<didrocks> ah no, it's in addition
<didrocks> phew ;)
<didrocks> (otherwise, this would have broken bionic user :p)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: so, basically, this looks good (I just opened the definition)
<oSoMoN> hopefully we would have noticed by pushing to candidate first and testing :)
<didrocks> well, you would have needed to test on bionic
<didrocks> which is something you may have missed
<didrocks> or that I would have :)
<didrocks> so
<didrocks> it looks good
<didrocks> the issue is…
<oSoMoN> no :) I'm still on bionic (don't tell anyone!)
<didrocks> lalala
<didrocks> there is no way in snapcraft.io to build from multiple branches as a trigger
<didrocks> like telling "please trigger a build of gtk-common-themes if gtk-common-theme branch or Yaru branch changes"
<didrocks> this is why I'm pushing from "the other side", leaving the rest untouched
<didrocks> (but it needs to udpate as well to udpate the Yaru part now)
<oSoMoN> ah
<didrocks> also, you can only build from master in snapcraft.io
<didrocks> which is a pb when people submit a PR
<didrocks> which is where I want to build a snap for communitheme AND gtk-common-themes
<didrocks> (if that makes sense to you?)
<didrocks> like on: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/452#issuecomment-389563519
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 452 in yaru "Bright border color in maximized window mode" [Open]
<didrocks> (see, there are 2 snaps generated for each PR, one being the snap for bionic, the other, being gtk-common-themes)
<oSoMoN> I see
<didrocks> so yeah, you are using snapcraft.io as CI, I guess?
<oSoMoN> I don't think there's anything set up for gtk-common-themes yet, so we can use whatever we please
<didrocks> the issue with Travis, is that it's amd64 only
<didrocks> snapcraft.io has the advantage to build on all arch
<didrocks> OR
<didrocks> we can use launchpad, build on all arch
<didrocks> and have a custom trigger (a service running somewhere), to trigger the build
<didrocks> using launchpad API
<didrocks> I just went with Travis as the snap is arch: all
<oSoMoN> and the custom trigger could simply be a launchpad mirror of the github repo, and build with each new revision, which is already supported by LP
<didrocks> yeah, but then, we are back to the same issue
<didrocks> there are 2 branches
<didrocks> (well, 2 repos)
<didrocks> gtk-common-themes (or even other themes that we want to monitor)
<didrocks> and yaru
<oSoMoN> well we can keep the existing infrastructure for yaru, and add this other thing for gtk-common-themes, and the two things would live their own life independently
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> let me show you the definition for gtk-common-themes
<didrocks> oSoMoN: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/blob/master/build-helpers/gtk-common-themes-parts.yaml
<didrocks> as you can see, I'm fetching gtk-common-themes, strip the "communitheme" assets and have that in a separate part
<didrocks> from the edge channel
<didrocks> I guess something similar for Yaru is needed right now (stripping it, rebuilding)
<oSoMoN> yes
<oSoMoN> otherwise it will pick up the wrong version
<k_alam> seb128: Everything works except for vlan (for new connection) we still need nm-editor......g-c-c is supposed to get new editor, but it never happened....  But if everyone agrees that we don't need vlan gui in u-c-c then I can propose a merge.
<didrocks> oSoMoN: a little bit more complex for Yaru, as there is no snap, it needs to rebuild it when doing the PR
<didrocks> or Travis CI stuff
<didrocks> are you interested in doing it or should I?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I can do it
<oSoMoN> I'll get my hands dirty after the weekly meeting, gotta prepare notes now
<didrocks> sweet! :)
<didrocks> thanks oSoMoN, good that you triggered that discussion
<oSoMoN> yw!
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I see that gtk-common-themes is arch: all btw, so you can use either snapcraft.io (but it will be restricted to master branch only) or Travis CI and I can help you there ;)
<jibel> Hi everyone the weekly desktop meeting is about to start
<didrocks> hey hey
<jibel> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep 11 13:30:25 2018 UTC.  The chair is jibel. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic:
<seb128> _o/
<Nafallo> o/
<jibel> Roll call:  andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), heber, jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine (out), laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<andyrock> o/
<seb128> k_alam, nm-connection-editor is still available for those who need it, anyway your call but we are likely going to want to drop those deprecated libs next cycle, Debian already did
<Laney> yo
<jibel> Ok lets start
<jibel> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: andyrock
<oSoMoN> o/
<andyrock> - Update gnome-screenshot to 3.30.0 in cosmic (MP ready to be reviewed)
<andyrock> - Update gnome-software to 3.30 in unstable (MP ready to be reviewed)
<andyrock> - Add XUbuntuCancel to gnome-software (MP ready to be reviewed)
<andyrock> - Propose branch to SRU fix for LP: #1787553
<andyrock> - Working on LP: #1786344 (kind of blocked because the original bug was about
<andyrock>   ibus not working at all on livecd, now it's more about using ibus by default)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1787553 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Add a reminder to enable Livepatch " [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787553
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1786344 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Default IBus input method ignored in live session" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786344
<jibel> Anything else andyrock ?
<andyrock> nope
<andyrock> EOW
<jibel> Thank you
<jibel> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * reported bug #1789920 blocking verification of bug #1749289
<dgadomski> * working on upstreaming bionic fixes (systemd done, mutter to go) for bug #1755490
<dgadomski> * working on bug #1762391
<ubot5> bug 1789920 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Bionic) "Installation in OEM mode broken on bionic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789920
<ubot5> bug 1749289 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Xenial) "Installer stops after pressing Cancel on Select a language screen during OEM install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749289
<ubot5> bug 1755490 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Incorrect information about display shown in unity-control-center" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755490
<ubot5> bug 1762391 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "pam_group.so is not evaluated by gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762391
<dgadomski> eof
<jibel> Thanks dgadomski
<jibel> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> * GNOME Updates:
<didrocks>   - gnome-settings-daemon, gnome-control-center, evince, adwaita-icon-theme, gnome-shell (debian/ubuntu), mutter (debian, synced to ubuntu), gnome-shell-pomodoro sync, removal of other non compatible extensions, gdm3, gnome-session, getting-started-gnome-docs.
<didrocks>   - network-mangager-applet merge from debian + update (with FFe acked). Backported some network-manager fix for n-m-applet FTBFS. Fix dh_translation (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkgbinarymangler/142) issue causing n-m-applet to FTBFS.
<didrocks> * Yaru:
<didrocks>   - Updated in cosmic
<didrocks>   - Fix CI build issue due to snapcraft
<didrocks>   - sync with core team, deciding on dark theme and gtk2 (pushing to have that merge before UIF)
<didrocks> * Misc:
<didrocks>  - lot of Marco's sponsoring for XUbuntuCancel on gnome-shell, gnome-calculator, mutter…
<didrocks>  - installer next discussion and investigation
<didrocks>  - spnosored GNOME Shell fix for bug #1790996
<ubot5> bug 1790996 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "JS ERROR: ImportError: No JS module 'desktop' found in search path#012" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1790996
<didrocks> .
<jibel> Thank you didrocks
<jibel> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: duflu
<jibel> * Gnome Shell performance:
<jibel>   - NEW: Most of the week spent analyzing, learning and fixing app grid scrolling performance:
<jibel>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/224
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 224 in gnome-shell "st-box-layout: Avoid fullscreen relayout on scroll" [1. Feature, 5. St, 6. Performance, Opened]
<jibel>     . Caveat: More efficiency does not necessarily reduce CPU usage. First it enables you to render at 60 FPS consistently where things might have been 30 FPS before. So the increased frame rate may cancel out any expected reduction in CPU load. But still, the higher frame rate looks sublime.
<jibel>     . Bonus: the same bottleneck seemingly applies to dragging windows and the icon flock animation so I'll look into those soon.
<jibel>   - BLOCKED waiting on upstream: https://gitlab.gnome.org/vanvugt/mutter/tree/super-smooth-v2 is effectively blocked due to multiple dependencies. And I can't rebase on multiple branches at once without making a mess. Awaiting either of these to land:
<jibel>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/216
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 216 in mutter "cogl-winsys-glx: Fix frame notification race/leak" [1. Bug, 5. Cogl, Opened]
<jibel>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/171
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 171 in mutter "Sync to the hardware refresh rate, not just 60.00Hz [performance]" [1. Feature, 5. Backend: Native, Opened]
<jibel>   - BLOCKED waiting on upstream: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/73 due to multiple dependencies:
<jibel>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/119
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 73 in mutter "WIP: renderer-native: CRTCs now hold front buffer refs." [1. Bug, 5. Backend: Native, 5. Performance, Opened]
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 119 in mutter "renderer-native: Reference count front buffers." [1. Feature, 5. Backend: Native, Opened]
<jibel>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/140 (which is blocked waiting for !171 to land)
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 140 in mutter "WIP: renderer-native: Simplify swap notification" [1. Feature, 5. Backend: Native, Opened]
<jibel>   - FUN FACT: A second person is reporting exactly 37.5% (same as my measurement) reduction in CPU usage from geometric (GPU-less) picking support (completed last week):
<jibel>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/189
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 189 in mutter "Geometric (GPU-less) picking" [1. Feature, 5. Clutter, 5. Performance, Opened]
<jibel> * Bug management:
<jibel>   - Great progress continues for Firefox and Thunderbird this week.
<jibel>   - Ubiquity and Nautilus backlogs are still quite bad and stopped improving a while ago.
<jibel>   - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRDHPxGBHqM6XkT_S8ggtYfD0xchKSUD_z9PopNVE3G1rU05fVSnxDGcDsEstl7gu7N-tzCU6mLUp2V/pubchart?oid=254968654&format=interactive
<jibel> EOW
<jibel> #topic heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: heber
<heber> hey!
<heber> * Submitted fixes for utah tests in MP comments, now it is merged.
<heber> * Triage bugs reported as part of nvidia call for testing
<heber> * Create a doc with a summary of nvidia testing
<heber> * Clean jenkins jobs that are not used/needed anymore
<heber> EOF
<jibel> Thank you heber
<jibel> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: jamesh
<jibel> snapcraft debug symbols:
<jibel> * This is mostly stalled on feedback I hope to get from the Snapcraft folks next week in Brussels.
<jibel> * I put together some sample code that can take the set of ELF build
<jibel> IDs for files we don't have debug info and use the python-apt API to
<jibel> determine which packages hold the debug info based on the "Build-Ids"
<jibel> header.  I haven't haven't worked out a good way to integrate this,
<jibel> since the existing stage-packages code just extracts all the
<jibel> downloaded debs.  Perhaps this needs to be a separate apt cache then.
<jibel> snapped gnome-shell search providers:
<jibel> * There are two parts to this: having a snap install a
<jibel> ".search-provider.ini" file, and allowing snaps to provide bus activatable services.
<jibel> * I've been working on the second problem, since it is useful outside of search providers.
<jibel> * mvo had made some dbus activation PRs in the past, but they weren't merged.  I've been using that as one reference for how to implement things.
<jibel> * I've started by trying to extend snapd's daemon support to cover
<jibel> daemons running on a systemd user session.  The plan is to write D-Bus
<jibel> service files that will have systemd activate the service as a first
<jibel> option with executing "snap run ..." for old non-systemd systems.
<jibel> EOF
<jibel> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: jbicha
<jibel> next
<jbicha> • Uploaded lots of universe packages with language packs enabled
<jbicha> • More GNOME 3.30 packaging, testing, bug reports, etc.
<jibel> sorrt
<jibel> y
<jbicha> • Uploaded new Cantarell to unstable/cosmic. Did a bunch of fontmake related sponsoring.
<jbicha> • Enabled build tests for gtksourceview packages & Debian's nautilus 3.30
<jbicha> • Rejected bug 1789693
<ubot5> bug 1789693 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "Format volume requires a volume label" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789693
<jbicha> • Figured out https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/pango/issues/287 with help from mwhudson
<gitbot> GNOME issue 287 in pango "ruby-gnome2 i386 test failure with pango built with meson" [Bugzilla, Opened]
<jbicha> • Poked Debian ftp-masters to accept mozjs60 and pipewire from NEW
<jbicha> • libdazzle update is blocked by https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/libdazzle/issues/25
<gitbot> GNOME issue 25 in libdazzle "test-application failure with 3.30.0" [Opened]
<jbicha> 👣
<seb128> jbicha, did you try to follow up with upstream on the libdazzle issue or is that stalled?
<jbicha> it's stalled because upstream couldn't reproduce
<seb128> :/
<seb128> I guess someone needs to investigate, at least bisect the commit that added the regression
<jbicha> I found the commit that broke stuff for us
<jbicha> but I didn't know if it was a good idea to just revert it since I didn't really understand the consequences of that
<seb128> maybe comment upstream to say that?
<jbicha> "The test passes for me after reverting ace2d7a1"
<seb128> that's a gentle reminder :)
<seb128> ah
<seb128> maybe comment asking if there would be any problem reverting it?
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> let's move on from that topic
<seb128> can be dicussed after the meeting
<jibel> thanks jbicha
<jibel> #topic jibel
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: jibel
<jibel> - Ongoing work on iso size indicators
<jibel> - Reviewed and tested fixes for iso tests. Tests are back to green.
<jibel> - Report on multi GPU systems.
<jibel> - Maintenance of the QA testing infrastructure.
<jibel> done
<jibel> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: kenvandine
<jibel> * gtk-common-themes:
<jibel>   - Fixed snapcraft deprecations
<jibel>   - Added elementary gtk and icon themes
<jibel> * snap-store:
<jibel>   - Merged the latest upstream changes from gnome-software
<jibel>   - Investigated launching snaps from the confined snap-store snap
<jibel>   - Removed the launch button until we implement a way to launch the snaps via a dbus service
<jibel> * Updated seeded snaps to 3.30
<jibel> EOW
<jibel> #topic laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: laney
<Laney> • fixed notify-osd tests for new dconf pkg
<Laney> • updated dconf
<Laney> • gtk update to 3.24
<Laney> ∘ fixed autopilot-gtk tests for that, they assumed Ambiance was the default theme
<Laney> ∘ Merged it again for a bug fix affecting vte
<Laney> • new gdm failed to fall back to xorg from wayland for me (black screen), investigated that & reverted (in cosmic) the commit which broke it. Ray says it's going to be fixed in an upcoming MR
<Laney> ∘ that's https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/issues/419
<gitbot> GNOME issue 419 in gdm "wayland -> X fallback is broken" [1. Bug, Opened]
<Laney> • Looked at glib2.0 test failures from the recent SRU, retried a bunch & reported one upstream
<Laney> ∘ https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/glib/issues/1518
<gitbot> GNOME issue 1518 in glib "/network-monitor/create-in-thread fails in (LXC) containers on glib-2-56" [Giomodule, Gnetworkmonitor, Test Failure, Opened]
<Laney> ∘ then figured out why it was broken and submitted https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/glib/merge_requests/313 to fix that
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 313 in glib "Some cleanups for the netlink GNetworkMonitor" [1. Bug, Gnetworkmonitor, Test Failure, Opened]
<Laney> ∘ that SRU got promoted now
<Laney> • Did a bit of GLib reviewing too
<Laney> • Poked around on Debian porter boxes and talking to porter people to find out why one test started failing on armhf
<Laney> ∘ https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/glib/commit/46ddaacdeddafc1df3e665432396fa523197024c, sponsored by jbicha: thanks! 💃
<Laney> • sponsored mutter, gnome-shell in Debian & uploaded gnome-shell merge to cosmic
<Laney> • New gdk-pixbuf, required some iterations to get tests passing on all arches but seems good now
<Laney> • Just uploaded new gvfs to Debian, have a merged pkg, needs FFe to be approved
<Laney> 🍂
<jibel> Thank you Laney
<Laney> you are welcome!
<jibel> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> This was a short week for me as I was off yesterday.
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed and investigated bug #1791307
<ubot5> bug 1791307 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] GTK theme doesn't match the host system" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1791307
<oSoMoN>   ∘ continued focus on transitioning to a snap-only chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ chromium 69 was promoted to the stable channel this week
<oSoMoN>     - pushed update to cosmic
<oSoMoN>     - prepared updates for xenial and bionic, they should hit -security sometime this week
<oSoMoN>     - built, tested and published an update to the chromium-ffmpeg snap that third-party browser snaps use, also updated the corresponding documentation (https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/using-chromium-ffmpeg-in-third-party-browser-snaps/6545)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated dev to 70.0.3538.9
<oSoMoN>   ∘ reported a snapcraft regression in 2.43 that breaks the chromium snaps built from debs: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-snapcraft-2-43/7024/19
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ 6.1.0 migrated to cosmic
<oSoMoN>   ∘ prompted by Rico, I discussed the builder disk space situation with launchpad folks and it appears we should be able to merge the two source packages now (libreoffice and libreoffice-l10n), I filed bug #1791943 to track the task (and a trello card: https://trello.com/c/U8LUIYN0/238-merge-libreoffice-and-libreoffice-l10n-source-packages)
<ubot5> bug 1791943 in libreoffice-l10n (Ubuntu) "Packaging: merge libreoffice-l10n into libreoffice" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1791943
<oSoMoN> • snaps
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed https://github.com/snapcrafters/gtk-common-themes/issues/7 (Add Yaru theme) and submitted https://github.com/snapcrafters/gtk-common-themes/pull/8, merged
<gitbot> snapcrafters issue 7 in gtk-common-themes "Add Yaru theme" [Closed]
<gitbot> snapcrafters issue (Pull request) 8 in gtk-common-themes "Add Yaru theme (fixes #7)." [Closed]
<oSoMoN>   ∘ discussed setting up separate CI for gtk-common-themes (currently bound to yaru's CI)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ confirmed https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/issues/152
<gitbot> ubuntu issue 152 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Gtk3 application crashes due to "specified class size for type 'IBusIMContext' is smaller than the parent type's 'GtkIMContext' class size"" [Open]
<oSoMoN>   ∘ looked into issues reported with the thunderbird snap and submitted a fix for the theming (https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/thunderbird-version/7146/16)
<oSoMoN> 🐌
<jibel> ^ what is it supposed to mean?
<jibel> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: seb128
<oSoMoN> that I'm slow these days
<jibel> :)
<seb128> • desktop updates in debian & merges (gnome-desktop3, gnome-calculator, gnome-calendar, gnome-power-manager)
<seb128> • desktop syncs (gnome-color-manager, gnome-maps, gnome-multi-writer, lcsm2)
<seb128> • desktop scrits, added a report for the foundations set, some component updates, include git merge-requests
<seb128> • reviewed some translation updates
<seb128> • trello board review
<seb128> • some preparation for topics to be discussed in brussels
<seb128> </week>
<jibel> Thanks seb128
<jibel> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - ghostscript: FFe to update to version 9.24. Upstream is highly recommending this version for security reasons.
<tkamppeter> - cpdb-libs: Set up access to porter boxes to debug autopkg test on arm64.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Continuing mentoring the students for completing their work.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<jibel> Thank you tkamppeter
<jibel> #topic trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: trevinho
<Trevinho> · Released libwnck 3.30.0 (and some maintancence)
<Trevinho> · vte update to 0.54 and gnome-terminal to 3.30.0 (debian and ubuntu)
<Trevinho>   - https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/vte2.91/merge_requests/3
<Trevinho>   - https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-terminal/merge_requests/3
<Trevinho>   - [FFe] https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1791373
<Trevinho>   - [bileto ticket] https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3410 (git branches linked)
<Trevinho> · Some terminal regex fun (since I was there...)
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/3v1n0/gnome-terminal/merge_requests/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1791373 in vte2.91 (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update gnome-terminal to 3.30.0 and vte to 0.54" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 3 in vte2.91 "debian/master: Update to 0.54.0" [Merged]
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 3 in gnome-terminal "debian/master: update to 3.30.0" [Merged]
<gitbot> gnome-terminal issue (Merge request) 1 in gnome-terminal "Parse gitlab shortlinks" [Opened]
<Trevinho> · Reviewed Andrea's XUbuntuCancel proposal for gnome-software
<Trevinho> · Some debugging on https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/15
<Trevinho> · Prepared SRU vcs branches for XUbuntuCancel support
<Trevinho>   + Blocked on waiting for glib SRU (otherwise calculator might crash and nautilus)
<Trevinho> · Added support to gettext to Javascript ES6 template strings (was causing issues to g-s)
<Trevinho>   - https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?50920
<Trevinho> · Update to gnome-calculator async search provider PR to use proper dbus errors
<gitbot> GNOME issue 15 in mutter "gnome-shell crashes if a modal window closes whilst being dragged" [1. Crash, Closed]
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-calculator/merge_requests/10
<Trevinho> 🌞
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 10 in gnome-calculator "Async and cancellable search provider" [Merged]
<jibel> Thanks Trevinho
<jibel> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<jibel> - Update gnome-software in cosmic to 3.30.0.
<jibel> - Release wide scope search support in gnome-software (cosmic), prepare branch for bionic SRU.
<jibel> - Rebased accountsservice patches for 0.6.50.
<jibel> - Fixed build warnings in accountsservice.
<jibel> - Fix gdbus-codegen from generating code that causes compile warnings.
<jibel> - Setup CI configuration for accountsservice.
<jibel> - Fix GTK+ bug with toolbars not handling the 'hexpand' property.
<jibel> - Land various improvements to region panel in Settings.
<jibel> - GNOME Software stakeholders meeting.
<jibel> - Preparing for Brussels sprint.
<jibel> eow
<jibel> #topic rls-bb/cc-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: rls-bb/cc-bugs
<jibel> seb128, do you want to drive the bug review?
<Trevinho> seb the bug review master
<seb128> sure
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> nothing for desktop on that one
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+bug/1790146
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1790146 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Update Welcome page for Ubuntu 18.10" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> we should look at this issues
<seb128> andyrock, do you have time to have a look and see what is needed?
<didrocks> maybe we need design to provide us some content that can be reused over releases instead of going ad hoc with each release?
<seb128> my understanding was that the "what's new" was to be a one time thing
<seb128> but it's on the list of topics for brussels anyway
<seb128> so we can discuss details there
<didrocks> maybe it's a better time, indeed
<seb128> :)
<seb128> the other one on that list is bug #1791090
<ubot5> bug 1791090 in linux (Ubuntu) "Xorg fails to start with radeon (kernel rejects radeon command stream from Xorg)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1791090
<seb128> duflu investigated, seems xorg/kernel, i'm going to talk to Timo about it but no need to be in the meeting
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> 1 assigned item there, good
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> the list didn't seem to have changed much since previous week, I still need to review/try to move things for the backlog
<seb128> most are xorg, I need to talk to Timo about those as well
<seb128> bug #1789925 is for me, I'm going to assign it
<ubot5> bug 1789925 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu Bionic) "Link to Ubuntu Report legal notice points at the wrong page" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789925
<seb128> does anyone want to do bug #1790609?
<ubot5> bug 1790609 in evince (Ubuntu Bionic) "Update evince to 3.28.3" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1790609
<didrocks> I can do
<seb128> thx
<seb128> we should be good with bug reviews then
<jibel> Thank you seb128
<seb128> yw!
<jibel> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-09-11 | Current topic: aob
<jibel> anyone anything?
<jibel> seems not
<jibel> Thank you everyone for attending and see you next meeting!
<jibel> #endmeeting
<didrocks> thanks!
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep 11 14:01:36 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-09-11-13.30.moin.txt
<andyrock> seb128: sure
<seb128> thanks!
<oSoMoN> thanks
<seb128> andyrock, thank you
<jbicha> jibel: do you have time to look into verifying the bionic evolution/-data-server SRUs?
<jibel> jbicha, I'm afraid I won't have time this week
<oSoMoN> didrocks, for gtk-common-themes CI, I’ve created https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/gtk-common-themes and got a build running, let's see if it succeeds
<oSoMoN> (the first build failed because I didn't specify the gnome 3.26 backports PPA)
<didrocks> let's see :)
<oSoMoN> fatal: unable to access 'https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gtk-common-themes/+git/master/': GnuTLS recv error (-110): The TLS connection was non-properly terminated.
<oSoMoN> herm
<andyrock> seb128: mtp also asked us to drop gnome-online-accounts page in gnome-intial-setup
<andyrock> seb128: should I do it?
<jbicha> I don't think users are generally too annoyed by entering their log in to multiple apps
<jbicha> if people sign in to GOA with Google or Microsoft, it does provide useful integration in the default install (in Nautilus at least)
<andyrock> also if we remove the welcome-page what should we show as first page?
<seb128> andyrock, unsure, do you know why he wants to remove the online accounts page? where did he ask about that?
<seb128> andyrock, we should probably keep that discussion/those changes for next week
<andyrock> seb128: kk
<andyrock> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+bug/1762192/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1762192 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Welcome could offer to set up Online Accounts" [Medium,Fix released]
<Trevinho> sil2100: hey, have you seen my ping about the nautilus SRU? You remember there was that version thing, and then you said to reupload?
<Trevinho> sil2100: also if you can check https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+git/gnome-calculator/+merge/354330 where I merged with debian since there are very minor changes on debian/* side, while there's lots of clutter in the diff because of upstream tarball which some generated files.
<Trevinho> before I check the code, seb128/didrocks: is there a way to override gsettings by adding something to the previous value (say, in a list, I want to add elements to the defaults).
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, almost there with automated builds of gtk-common-themes, just need to sort out a build failure that appears to be an (expected) regression in snapcraft 2.43: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/gtk-common-themes
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i built it locally with 2.43.1
<kenvandine> so regression in 2.43 that was fixed in 2.43.1?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, maybe we should move the source to gitlab and use CI there :)
<kenvandine> or setup travis ci on github
<oSoMoN> too many options :)
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> but if we built it in a container we'll get the updated snapcraft
<oSoMoN> building locally with 2.43 to see if I can reproduce the failure
<kenvandine> during the call for testing for 2.43.1 i built it on bionic
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, thanks for the thunderbird fix
<kenvandine> it's in edge now
<kenvandine> works great
<sil2100> Trevinho: hey! I can look at it in a moment ;) It's not my SRU day today so I was busy with other tasks
<sil2100> But I'll get to it in a few
<Trevinho> sil2100: ah, ok sorry :)
<cyphermox> jbicha: ping; have you heard of issues with girepository? it looks to me like the FTBFS of glib-d might be an issue with either the gir for glib2.0 (worked with 1.56, fails starting 1.57) or the parsing of it by ldc
 * jbicha forwards the ping to ricotz 😉
<jbicha> glib 1.58 did break some stuff but I don't know the details
<cyphermox> ack
<seb128> Trevinho, not that I know for adding to/removing from a list
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, can you please merge https://github.com/snapcrafters/gtk-common-themes/pull/11 ?
<gitbot> snapcrafters issue (Pull request) 11 in gtk-common-themes "Use a branch tag instead of a tarball for sassc." [Open]
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, oh, i can't merge it
<kenvandine> popey, ^^
<cyphermox> jbicha: ricotz: is gobject-introspection something that can be rolled-back? looks to me like just rebuilding glib-d against the g-i from bionic (no other changes) makes things happy
<jbicha> cyphermox: no, we need gobject-introspection and glib to be the same version and we have some stuff depending on the new glib already
<oSoMoN> thanks popey
<popey> np
<Laney> night!
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, the build for gtk-common-themes succeeded, but it fails to upload it to the store: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/gtk-common-themes/+build/330527
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i'll look
<oSoMoN> "Store upload failed: Cannot upload new revisions for name=gtk-common-themes series=16"
<oSoMoN> not really clear what the problem is
<kenvandine> oh, you aren't a collaborator?  maybe that's why
<oSoMoN> I've configured the snap recipe to push to beta
<oSoMoN> ah, could be
<oSoMoN> but then it should have failed much earlier, when I configured the snap recipe to push to the store and it checked my 2fa credentials
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i just added you
<kenvandine> yeah, i would have thought
<kenvandine> but you weren't a collaborator, so that should have really failed
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, thanks, trying the upload again
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, it will fail
<kenvandine> you haven't accepted the invitation yet
<oSoMoN> huh
<oSoMoN> now I have
<oSoMoN> good that there is a retry button that doesn't involve rebuilding the snap every time
<kenvandine> indeed
<sil2100> Trevinho: hey! It seems that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1765776 is missing SRU information
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1765776 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus closes in other locations by middle-click" [Low,Fix released]
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, it's working
<sil2100> Trevinho: I'm EODing now so I'll take a look at it tomorrow
<sil2100> o/
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, https://dashboard.snapcraft.io/snaps/gtk-common-themes/revisions/701/, want to publish in the candidate channel and start testing? gotta go prepare dinner
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i'll handle it
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, thanks!
<oSoMoN> alrighty, good night everyone
<willcooke> night all
<ricotz> cyphermox, hi, does it even use gobject-introspection? afaics it just uses the plain gir and the glib headers and chokes on them?
<cyphermox> ricotz: if I build glib-d against gobject-introspection 1.56, it works. if I use >1.56, it doesn't.
<Wimpress> !mumble
<cyphermox> I don't know the runes behind that, but it sure sounds like something busted in the gir if you look at the error in glib-d's build log.
<ricotz> cyphermox, I don't know what kind of magic is happening there, if it build with glib 1.58 headers and the old gir, it seems like a bug in gir-to-d?
<jbicha> ximion: ^
<ximion> cyphermox: you could report this as an error at https://github.com/gtkd-developers/gir-to-d
<ximion> upstream is very responsive to these issues
<ricotz> so again this glib-d and gir-to-d does not rely on any g-i library?
<ximion> coincidentially that's also on my todo list, but so far I was tied up with other stuff and the libundead FTBFS
<ximion> ricotz: no, they generate source code from the .gir XML files
<ricotz> ximion, from the gir only or with support of the c-headers?
<ximion> or rather, gir-to-d generates the code, glib-d only contains a bunch of definitions to make a good interface to GLib
<ximion> from the gir only, AFAIK no C header parsing is involved anywhere
<ximion> (or rather: I am certain no C header gets parsed)
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> ximion, the error messages indicate some header parser if i am not mistaken though
<ricotz> still this seems better to be addressed to upstream
<ricotz> ... gir-to-d
<ximion> ricotz: nah, the error is caused by gir-to-d generating invalid D code
<ricotz> I see
<ximion> that is pretty much confirmed by the previous gir-to-d version creating valid code
<ximion> if you look at https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=glib-d, the arm64 build succeeded, as arm64 was a new architecture in the recent LDC release
<ximion> and the only difference between the working arm64 build and the failing amd64 build is a newer gir-to-d (0.15 vs 0.16)
<ricotz> allright
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-12
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<duflu> #firstpost as usual
<didrocks> hey duflu ;)
<jibel> Good morning folks
<duflu> Morning jibel
<jibel> hi duflu
<didrocks> salut jibel
<jibel> Salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<jibel> didrocks, bien, matinée un peu difficile, on a feér mon anniversaire hier :)
<jibel> feté*
<didrocks> oh, bon anniv en retard alors :p
<clobrano> good morning all :)
<didrocks> hey clobrano!
<clobrano> hey didrocks , how's it going?
<didrocks> clobrano: I'm good, thanks! yourself?
<clobrano> nice! I've been better, but it's ok :D
<didrocks> oh? being busy or sick?
<clobrano> the latter :D
<didrocks> argh, get better!
<clobrano> it's been about two months of sciatica pain
<clobrano> thanks!
<clobrano> not ideal for sitting all day at a computer :)
<didrocks> yeah, I hope that some physiotherapist can help you
<clobrano> I tried everything, while waiting for my turn for surgery, hopefully it'll be soon
<clobrano> it's a very long list apparently :(
<didrocks> I can guess… :/
<didrocks> at least, there are some surgery possiblities?
<clobrano> yes, at the end it is due to an herniated disc that can be removed
<didrocks> that's already a relief :)
<clobrano> :)
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> Où est le garçon d'anniversaire?
<didrocks> il est dans le train à ce que j'ai compris
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> 794635
<willcooke> oops
<duflu> Login confirmed
<willcooke> :)
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu!
<Laney> hey hey
<willcooke> morning Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney
<didrocks> clobrano: the dark and light variants are using the same GTK3 assets, correct?
<clobrano> correct
<didrocks> ok, I'll try to use a symlink then on the installed target
<Laney> hey willcooke didrocks clobrano
<clobrano> ciao Laney, willcooke !
<willcooke> hi clobrano!
<seb128> good morning desktopers, from a spotty 3g :)
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks :)
<didrocks> man, meson is making it hard to generate same file name multiple times, but installing it in different dirs…
<didrocks> you have to create directories yourself just for the build system…
<Laney> yep
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> it's because meson always outputs to the build directory
<Laney> there were bugs before where it would silently overwrite your files with the later ones
<Laney> hopefully it at least warns now /o\
<oSoMoN> seb128, will_cooke recently added a card to the proposed column to specifically target 19.04 (tamil 99 keyboard layout), which is why I used that for the libreoffice/libreoffice-l10n merge, shall we create a "proposed for 19.04" column now?
<seb128> oSoMoN, as said on the board I've been canonical-desktop-wontdo those so far
<seb128> the board is difficult enough to follow without stacking next-cycle work in proposed imho
<willcooke> We can create a 19.04 board next week?
<seb128> so yeah, that sounds like good to me (or we keep wontdoing those and review that column when we start the next board, which works as well)
<seb128> or that
<seb128> either way wfm, I just don't want the backlog to be un-usable
<oSoMoN> any of these solutions wfm, let's just make sure we don't loose proposed work items on the way
<seb128> right
<popey> kenvandine: dunno if it was you that triggered it, but gnome-characters failed to upload to the store - store auth failed.
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/gnome-characters/+build/330549
<popey> "Store upload failed: The request is missing an Authorization header field containing a valid macaroon "
<popey> (also other snaps from that lp group such as gnome-logs)
<clobrano> didrocks: is the UI freeze affected by Travis CI not able to build lastest master (I believe it's not, but...)?
<didrocks> clobrano: no, it's not
<didrocks> clobrano: as Travis CI is anyway only about the snap building
<didrocks> this snapcraft upload to the store issue is annoying btw :/
<didrocks> clobrano: I'll soon have the dark theme building in // of light one soon for you to review ;)
<clobrano> great!
<clobrano> didrocks: how gtk2.0 works for the dark variant? Is there a new folder with dark assets?
<didrocks> clobrano: I can scaffold the gtk2.0 directory if you wish, I only did gtk3 for now, but yeah, it's a new folder
<didrocks> clobrano: do you want me to add it with the dark assets to bootstrap you?
<clobrano> didrocks: gtk3 is fine, I can use that as example
<didrocks> clobrano: let me PR now then
<clobrano> great, thanks
<didrocks> and add instructions for gtk2 ;)
<clobrano> \0/
<didrocks> clobrano: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/816, that should be it, let me know what you think and if the instructions for gtk2 are clear enough ;)
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 816 in yaru "Support dark variant" [Open]
<clobrano> didrocks: checking it
<clobrano> didrocks: it seems pretty clear
<clobrano> merging it
<didrocks> clobrano: perfect, merged! Thx ;)
<didrocks> clobrano: I notice some other cleanup I can do in the build system, I might have a look today/tomorrow
<kenvandine> popey, i'll look at it
<clobrano> didrocks: ack!
<clobrano> didrocks: made a fast combo with the new build and gtk2-dark. The build is perfect (y) gtk2-dark a bit less :D
<didrocks> clobrano: do you think it's shippable, like vlc works well with it, and not really?
<didrocks> clobrano: if you want to have a quick look, that was a leftover (dark apps on light theme): https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/817
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 817 in yaru "Readd support for GTK3 apps choosing dark theme in a light environment" [Open]
<oSoMoN> didrocks, https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/818 for your reviewing pleasure, I think that should do the trick but let's see how the next CI run on this PR behaves
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 818 in yaru "Include Yaru in the custom gtk-common-themes snap built by CI jobs." [Open]
<clobrano> didrocks: I think there's some important work to do
<clobrano> it's not shippable
<didrocks> clobrano: ok then!
<didrocks> oSoMoN: looks good, I think however that you should do more cleanup
<didrocks> when building yaru
<didrocks> (same on gtk-common-themes snapcraft.yaml btw)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: look at the override-build: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/blob/master/snap/snapcraft.yaml#L22
<didrocks> I remove everything not needed in the snap, like session files
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I guess you only need to add line 37 & 39
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ack, I had missed that part, I thought it was all about renaming
<didrocks> (well, with 38 & 40 ;) off by one)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I'll add that
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> mind doing that as well in gtk-common-themes?
<oSoMoN> sure
<didrocks> oSoMoN: TBH, line 40 is really fresh… like 1h ago ;)
<didrocks> (the dark variant I just added, but not supported)
<didrocks> but line 38 was there. It's not harmful to have it, just useless
<didrocks> (useless in the snap context)
<seb128_> that's complex build hacking :)
<didrocks> engineering ;)
<didrocks> but at least, all documented and explained!
<seb128_> yeah
<clobrano> didrocks: however, I'll keep gtk-dark.css as well
<oSoMoN> hackgineering
<oSoMoN> didrocks, updated, will do another PR for similar cleanup for gtk-common-themes
<seb128_> k, another train change, bbiab
<oSoMoN> didrocks, in case you want to review that one as well: https://github.com/snapcrafters/gtk-common-themes/pull/12
<gitbot> snapcrafters issue (Pull request) 12 in gtk-common-themes "Yaru part: remove unused build artefacts." [Open]
<didrocks> oSoMoN: thanks, doing both!
<didrocks> clobrano: keeping gtk-dark.css -> that's https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/817 (just merged) :)
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 817 in yaru "Readd support for GTK3 apps choosing dark theme in a light environment" [Open]
<didrocks> popey: you stole my merge!!! :p
<clobrano> didrocks, popey: yeah, I didn't know if was ok to merge it :D
<clobrano> oSoMoN's PR as well ^
<clobrano> PR war
<didrocks> oSoMoN: small nitpick: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/818#pullrequestreview-154667474
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 818 in yaru "Include Yaru in the custom gtk-common-themes snap built by CI jobs." [Open]
<didrocks> but if you don't have time, happy to merge, we'll have anyway to remove the delention once we support the -dark variant
<oSoMoN> didrocks, that's ok, pushing the change now
<oSoMoN> didrocks, done
<didrocks> oSoMoN: and merged! Thanks :)
<oSoMoN> cheers
<didrocks> clobrano: and here are the build system simplifications: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/819
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 819 in yaru "Simplify build system by using meson configure project" [Open]
 * clobrano checking
<didrocks> configure_file() isn't the best wording they found for templating in meson IMHO :p
<didrocks> (in term of finding how to do this)
<clobrano> yeah, I was unsure it was a meson thing at first :D
<didrocks> yeah, it is :p (was first introduced for config.h.in I think)
<didrocks> but couldn't find any doc easily first time, hence the python script at the time
<didrocks> at least, it's built-in, track files removal and supposively faster
<didrocks> I checked the generated file contents, they are the same
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/386564286/gir-to-d_0.15.0-2_0.16.0-1.diff.gz
<LocutusOfBorg> the diff looks not too scary
<didrocks> clobrano: thanks! ;) Merging
<clobrano> merged
<didrocks> ah, faster than I ;)
<didrocks> great!
<clobrano> eheh
<didrocks> clobrano: So, I want to do an upload to cosmic now, is that fine with you?
<clobrano> didrocks: sure
<clobrano> pity my employer doesn't let me use meson though :(
<didrocks> ok, remember that when UIF is in progress, it's only minor changes now, non visible ones ;)
<didrocks> what are you using?
<didrocks> I hope not autotools/cmake for you ;)
<clobrano> no, luckily just make
<clobrano> makefile with no autotools
<didrocks> ok, still unfun though :p
<clobrano> at all
<didrocks> so, if you are familar with make, I'll let you do the packaging changes in debian/rules
<didrocks> it's just a makefile :p
<clobrano> :O, not familiar with debian/rules though
<seb128> k, that trip went well, back to my desk :)
<didrocks> seb128: \o/
<didrocks> clobrano: heh, don't worry about it, even if nowdays, it's really easy with all the helpers
<clobrano> didrocks: I'll have a look then
 * didrocks is using "gbp dch --multimaint-merge" \o/
<jibel> andyrock, do you remember the details of the race that caused bug 1751252 ?
<ubot5> bug 1751252 in cairo (Ubuntu Bionic) "[regression] ubiquity crashed in debconf.py:104 with ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: ''" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751252
<jibel> It could be the same one that causes bug 1771751
<ubot5> bug 1771751 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "autopilot tests - default installation fails in plugininstall with "permission denied" messages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771751
<andyrock> jibel: it was not a race
<andyrock> jibel: ubiquity has a system to drop and restore permissions
<andyrock> jibel: that problem was that permissions were not properly stored
<jibel> andyrock, well the description says "Update: Actually the crash occurs on slow-ish systems due to a race condition."
<jibel> andyrock, okay so the problem may be partially fixed then because it still happens if the slideshow is removed
<andyrock> jibel: ah that's because Daniel fixed the bug in cairo
<andyrock> i fixed it in Ubiquity
<jibel> ah ok
<andyrock> maybe the race was in cairo
<didrocks> clobrano: and 18.10.4 uploaded to ubuntu :)
<clobrano> \0/
<seb128> andyrock, Daniel wrote that about the cairo issue
<seb128> "Essentially we have the Xorg server process having its privileges demoted and re-promoted. If the XShmAttach request comes in while it is demoted then it can't complete the request and returns BadAccess to the client"
<seb128> well, details in https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/cairo/cairo/issues/49
<gitbot> cairo issue 49 in cairo "BadAccess errors in ShmAttach due to thread races with XNextRequest() usage in cairo-xlib-surface-shm.c" [5. Xlib Backend, Opened]
<willcooke> night all
<seb128> calling it a day, have a good night desktopers!
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-13
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, le garçon d’anniversaire :)
<oSoMoN> tu ne poses pas la journée pour fêter ça?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: héhé ;) Non, je suis pas un spécial fêtard des annivs
<didrocks> donc, c'est + business as usual :p
<duflu> Oh? Happy birthday didrocks (?)
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> hey duflu, thanks! :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN & didrocks, en forme ?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi, bien rentré ?
<oSoMoN> nuit agitée, mais on a connu pire
<willcooke> morning
<oSoMoN> mornin' willcooke
<seb128> oui, j'suis arrivé vers 16h comme prévu :)
<duflu> Morning seb128, willcooke
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going well-ish. I'm trying to understand a large profile graph that is over 50% unreadable due to Javascript. Ask again in a week :)  You, seb128?
<seb128> haha
<seb128> I'm good :)
<seb128> it's nice and sunny this morning
<duflu> I only learned today that it's often possible to see Venus during the day. If only it was clear enough to try
<Laney> hey team
<seb128> good morning Laney
<willcooke> duflu, question re: libva via: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/917059-need-help-with-steam-home-streaming-in-ubuntu-1804/
<willcooke> libva and libva2 are both available on 18.04 aren't they?
<willcooke> duflu, re: Venus - we're lucky to see the sun :)
<didrocks> hey Laney
<duflu> willcooke, It seems our 'libva' source package only offers the 'libva2' binary package. So if anyone is depending on version 1 then it won't work. I don't think that's the main issue though... libva is VA-API, for which NVIDIA support is so unreliable it's best to call it non-existent. If anyone ever had that working on NVIDIA then good luck to them but I would not expect it to work
<duflu> We're really at the stage of only confidently saying it works for Intel GPUs
<willcooke> Because nvidia is all about vdpau?
<duflu> Yeah Nvidia is mostly VDPAU. You can translate between the two, which often works, but seldom performs well
<duflu> The best authority on that question would be (1) Valve or (2) existing Steam users who have used that stuff
<duflu> willcooke, the existing answer is right though - we don't publish the libva1 ABI in 18.04 and later
<duflu> Valve probably did that work on 16.04
<duflu> And being proprietary they wouldn't be rebuilding their binaries very often
<duflu> So that's two problems: (1) Doesn't work in 18.04 and later; and (2) Not expected to work on Nvidia in any version, but might
<duflu> Morning Laney
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney
<oSoMoN> call for testing the chromium snap (and replacing the debs altogether): https://community.ubuntu.com/t/please-test-chromium-snap-as-a-replacement-for-the-deb/7978
<oSoMoN> please give it a go and report issues!
<willcooke> duflu, ack, thanks
<willcooke> oh noes, my gmail got upgraded
<seb128> you can toggle back to the "classic UI" I think?
<seb128> at least I managed to do that when I tried the new one recently
<Laney> hey seb128 didrocks duflu oSoMoN
<Laney> sry, got distracted by review comments
<Laney> what's up?
<willcooke> seb128, only for the next week, then its MANDATORTY
<willcooke> *MANDATORY
<Laney> is it bad?
 * Laney is a non user of gmail :<
<willcooke> Laney, it's slightly different.  And we all know how that goes ;)
<willcooke> Just the usual cheese relocation
<willcooke> Does anyone have an interest in SDL2 libs?
<seb128> RAOF, hey, I guess you saw the colord update still failed to build? also do we need a ffe to get the update in Ubuntu, and if so do you plan to file it? ;)
<RAOF> seb128 : yes, and yes
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, xbitmaps is still due a minor update if you wanted to do that :)
<seb128> RAOF, great, thx!
<RAOF> I don't know why my patch to not check for spotread didn't take, but that's the problem.
 * RAOF apparently needs to check building from a fresh clone, not just a clean checkout.
<seb128> or build from the source package? ;)
<tjaalton> seb128: nah, just janitorial changes, nothing in the bitmaps themselves..
<seb128> tjaalton, k, I'm going to mark it to skip on our report then, thanks
<tjaalton> yeah
<seb128> RAOF, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colord/+bug/1792356 opened as place holder / so it's linked on our report, the content still needs to be written (and the build to be fixed)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1792356 in colord (Ubuntu) "[ffe] Update to 1.4.3" [Wishlist,New]
<seb128> RAOF, oh, also the build issue might my fault :/
<seb128> RAOF, seems you did that change inline, https://salsa.debian.org/debian/colord/commit/81cebfd1
<seb128> RAOF, I ended up sponsoring by copying the debian dir over a tarball unpack because I had issues with gbp
<seb128> so I discarded that inline change
<seb128> RAOF, I'm happy to do another upload with that converted to a proper debian/patches changes if you want :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I poked at the gnome-contacts snap further to try and figure out this camera issue, but no luck so far, and I don't want to use too much time on this
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, yeah
<kenvandine> thanks
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ah, I didn't spot that build-packages: [sassc] won't work for gtk-common-themes, because we don't use build it on bionic
<didrocks> kenvandine: you are building gtk-common-themes on bionic or xenial?
<didrocks> (the docker containers for snapcraft are xenials)
<didrocks> xenial*
<kenvandine> didrocks, i'm not building it
<didrocks> if you are fine with switching to bionic, I can do the same than for communitheme
<didrocks> ok, let's say we settle down on bionic then?
<didrocks> that way we don't forward/backward on all stage-packages
<kenvandine> oh, wait oSoMoN setup builds on LP
<didrocks> bionic?
<kenvandine> just checked, no xenial
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> I have issues with xenial, like meson and so on…
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/gtk-common-themes
<kenvandine> oh, that's why we have the backports PPA
<kenvandine> which we should be using for everything desktop
<didrocks> do you have sassc in it?
<didrocks> that doesn't help me on Travis CI though :/
<didrocks> ok, as it's only sassc which is staged for me, I think it's fine to build using bionic for gtk-common-themes Yaru part
<didrocks> (the rest is just unpacked/repacked)
<andyrock> kenvandine: looks like https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-software/commit/f01f43c3237912e6d425e73b60bdb0722dc6651c it's kind of broken
<andyrock> kenvandine: also if you can take a look to https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-software/merge_requests/6
<gitbot> Ubuntu issue (Merge request) 6 in gnome-software "shell-search-provider: implement XUbuntuCancel" [Opened]
<kenvandine> andyrock, oh i guess we don't even need that old MR now
<kenvandine> i'll close it
<didrocks> kenvandine: oSoMoN: FYI: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/826
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 826 in yaru "Build gtk-common-themes using bionic docker image" [Open]
<didrocks> kenvandine: would be good if you at least publish the devel channel to stable from time to time as we discussed a while ago, as there are a lot of Yaru fixes which are automatically pushed to you :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, yeah, that's what we've been working on this week
<didrocks> stable:    0.1 (319)
<didrocks> edge:      0.1 (700)
<kenvandine> we're testing candidate now
<andyrock> kenvandine: it's not a MR. It has already been committed to master
<didrocks> great!
<kenvandine> andyrock, oh :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, we need it setup to automatically build though, not just on yaru changes
<didrocks> kenvandine: agreed
<kenvandine> andyrock, i see, it was an old MR that robert just merged
<kenvandine> which we actually don't even care about now :)
<kenvandine> i'll revert it
<andyrock> kk
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, didrocks: gtk-common-themes has a sassc part to work around the lack of it in xenial
<oSoMoN> it's not being installed, only used to build yaru
<oSoMoN> see https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gtk-common-themes/+git/master/tree/snap/snapcraft.yaml#n230
<kenvandine> yeah
<oSoMoN> when we start building on bionic, this can be removed
<didrocks> yeah, let's do the same than Yaru itself in Travis CI
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ah, source: .
<didrocks> this is wrong, we are in gtk-common-themes, not Yaru
<oSoMoN> didrocks, is the sed command to replace xenial entries by bionic in apt sources not likely to blow up at some point, pulling in packages we don't want?
<didrocks> hum, this is becoming complex ;)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: it's only build-packages which are pulled (sassc only)
<didrocks> and snapd
<didrocks> but yeah, your Yaru part needs more thinking
<oSoMoN> let me iterate on it
<didrocks> the thing is that you can't try master
<didrocks> because there are PR branches as well
<didrocks> you probably need to sed for SOURCE_REPO and TRAVIS_BRANCH in the yaml we inject
<didrocks> oSoMoN: sorry for not spotting that on review!
<didrocks> the SnapsRev failures has hidden us from that failure…
<michael-vb> Hello.  Is there anyone I can ping about bug 1792000?  Obviously it is not critical, as the "proper" version of VirtualBox works, but it is annoying.
<ubot5> bug 1792000 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "VirtualBox icon does not show un dock until screen locks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1792000
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, ^^ any idea?
<michael-vb> Sorry if I respond slowly, I am on a wobbly Internet connection.
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I have some free slots, do you want me to have a look at the gtk-common-themes in Yaru?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ah, I wouldn't mind as I haven't gotten to it yet, and gotta get out soon for a chiropractor appointment
<didrocks> oSoMoN: no worry! Will handle it :)
<oSoMoN> cheers!
<jbicha> michael-vb: I'm not sure we can really support issues with non-packaged stuff like that. GNOME does expect a .desktop with specific requirements for the dock icons to work
<jbicha> and I have no idea how your local virtualbox install works
<jbicha> michael-vb: I recommend you either use the regular Ubuntu package or I guess you could try Oracle's repository https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<michael-vb> jbicha: I am one of the VirtualBox developers, so I run it straight from the build directory.  It has a standard X11 icon property which the dock picks up, but not immediately.
<michael-vb> As I said, not a critical use case of course.  Just a would-be-nice if it can be solved.
<michael-vb> Would the dash-to-dock upstream people be the right ones to ask?
<seb128> Trevinho is the one who knows those matching problem best around
<jbicha> michael-vb: oh that would explain your username :)
<seb128> but otherwise yes, maybe dash-to-dock upstream would be a good pick to ask
<jbicha> michael-vb: I suggest trying in a stock GNOME session since it might be more of a gnome-shell issue than an extension issue
<jbicha> you can install gnome-session, restart your computer. Click GNOME from the gear button as you log in
<michael-vb> Ah right, so dash-to-dock just asks GNOME Shell for the information?  I sort of thought that from their page.  And gnome-session also uses GNOME Shell underneath?
<michael-vb> Will try that.  Yes, I have done GUI debugging a couple of times, so I have a bit of practice at installing different sessions and window managers.
<michael-vb> Thanks.
<didrocks> oSoMoN: so, the correct branch/repo is picked (https://travis-ci.org/ubuntu/yaru/builds/428228954), now merging with debug to check for master pulling the expected branch as well
<didrocks> I've done other cleanups with recent snapcraft as well, while I was at it :p
<Trevinho> michael-vb: mhmh, I can look at that, a bit in the rush now, but I'll check it  latetr
<michael-vb> Trevinho: thanks!
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-09-14
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> Hi didrocks and duflu
<duflu> Hi jibel
<didrocks> salut jibel
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<Laney> yo
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> you good?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks. Yourself?
<Laney> tired today :<
<didrocks> it's Friday though!
<Laney> YEAH!
<oSoMoN> last night I attempted to upgrade to cosmic, and got hit by bug #1792537
<ubot5> bug 1792537 in appstream (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/appstreamcli:5:g_variant_new_parsed_va:g_variant_builder_add_parsed:as_content_rating_to_variant:as_component_to_variant:as_cache_file_save" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1792537
<oSoMoN> jibel, is that an upgrade path that we test at all? maybe later in the cycle?
<jibel> oSoMoN, we test that
<jibel> but I haven"t looik at the results recently
<oSoMoN> jibel, ack, would you mind confirming what I'm seeing?
<jibel> oSoMoN, bionic to cosmic upgrade with do-release-upgrade?
<jibel> oSoMoN, you didn't have this problem in bionic already when you updated the package cache?
<oSoMoN> jibel, I ran "update-manager -d"
<oSoMoN> jibel, I wasn't seeing the problem in bionic, but if I run appstreamcli I can reproduce the crash
<oSoMoN> (wasn't seeing it when applying regular updates)
<oSoMoN> it might be https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=906538
<ubot5> Debian bug 906538 in appstream "appstream: apt-get update fails due to appstream crash" [Important,Fixed]
<oSoMoN> in which case it's fixed in the version in cosmic
<oSoMoN> I'll try installing the cosmic package and then run the upgrade again
<oSoMoN> will try in a VM first
<jibel> from errors.u.c it is not fixed in cosmic and is not really frequent in bionic
<jibel> but I'll have a look
<oSoMoN> if you confirm and it turns out not to be fixed in cosmic (apparently not), then I can look into it
<oSoMoN> well the upgrade seems to be proceeding, so it looks like the version in cosmic fixed that crash
<jibel> maybe you have a package installed that triggers this issue
<oSoMoN> jibel, I was able to reproduce in a clean bionic VM, with supposedly no exotic package
<jibel> oSoMoN, appstreamcli refresh-cache works fine on a default installation of bionic
<Laney> It's probably when apt updating after switching the sources.list
<oSoMoN> indeed it's not crashing when run outside of the context of the upgrade, so Laney must be right
<oSoMoN> see my comment on bug #1792537, the crash was fixed upstream, we should probably SRU that patch
<ubot5> bug 1792537 in appstream (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/appstreamcli:5:g_variant_new_parsed_va:g_variant_builder_add_parsed:as_content_rating_to_variant:as_component_to_variant:as_cache_file_save" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1792537
<jibel> let me try that
<jibel> Laney is right
<jibel> change bionic -> cosmic in sources.list and run apt update
<Laney> that makes sense given the bug
<Laney> happy to sponsor it if you want to prepare the debdiff / bug template oSoMoN
<Laney> assuming you can't upload that, maybe it is in the set tho
<Laney> == All uploaders for package 'appstream' ==
<Laney> Archive Upload Rights for ubuntu-core-dev: archive 'primary', component 'main' in bionic
<oSoMoN> Laney, on it
<Laney> 🏋
<oSoMoN> test packages building in https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/appstream-sru-1792537/+packages
<didrocks> jibel: you may want to have a look/answer on https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/add-sweethome-3d-fixtures/7360
<oSoMoN> Laney, I attached the debdiff to the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1792537/+attachment/5188736/+files/debdiff-1792537.diff
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1792537 in appstream (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/appstreamcli:5:g_variant_new_parsed_va:g_variant_builder_add_parsed:as_content_rating_to_variant:as_component_to_variant:as_cache_file_save" [High,Triaged]
<oSoMoN> now going to update the bug description for SRUability
<oSoMoN> jibel, according to errors.ubuntu.com the crash still happens in cosmic with appstream 0.12.2-2, so it's not fully fixed, but the patch does fix that specific occurence
<Laney> it's not always accurate
<Laney> sometimes crashes which happen around an upgrade are reported against the new version mistakenly
<oSoMoN> aha, so the patch might be complete indeed
<oSoMoN> good
 * Laney eyes ximion
<Laney> can you cast a string to a GVariantType*?
<oSoMoN> https://developer.gnome.org/glib/stable/glib-GVariantType.html#G-VARIANT-TYPE-ARRAY:CAPS
<oSoMoN> looks fine
<Laney> usually you would use G_VARIANT_TYPE ("...")
<oSoMoN> that would be safer indeed
<oSoMoN> Laney, I updated the bug report, thanks for the upload
<Laney> grazie
<zyga> hello
<zyga> I need help SRUing this patch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1792552
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1792552 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Qt doesn't cope with EPERM returned from statx(2)" [Undecided,New]
<zyga> hmm, I just realized I should have used more parentheses
 * zyga goes to refresh the patch
<zyga> done now
<zyga> popey: ^ who can we get to SRU this into ubuntu?
<popey> Good question. willcooke ^ :)
<popey> probably something you'd want to upstream to debian?
<zyga> popey: yes,
<ahayzen> zyga, oh does that help with the docker stuff i was saying the other day ? before i spoke to m_itya57 and t_simonq2 in #ubuntu-qt
<zyga> we're working on a snapd-side fix but this will not happen immediately
<zyga> ahayzen: hmmm please remind me about the issue (sorry about that)
<ahayzen> zyga, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1774739
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1774739 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Running Qt apps inside a 18.04 container crashes" [Undecided,New]
<zyga> ahayzen: thank you,
<zyga> looking at the attached backtrace I don't think this is the sme issue
<ahayzen> yeah maybe not :-/ m_itya57 at the time suspected it was a missing syscall of some kind, so wondered if it was related
<willcooke> I'm just looking to see who can look at that patch
<willcooke> we dont maintain qt in the desktop team
<zyga> willcooke: the patch is litterally a one liner
<zyga> we're just extending the support for the ESYS error so that EPERM is handled exactly as if the system call was not available in the first place
<willcooke> tsimonq2, is that something you could take a look at? ^
<zyga> s/bfp/bpf/ there but meh :)
<willcooke> zyga, we'll need to wait for t_simonq2 to come online and see if he can take a look.  He's on the qt packagers team, and I think Debian upstream maintainer too - or at least knows the right people to talk to.
<tsimonq2> willcooke: Sure, I can look into it.
<willcooke> ace!  Thanks a lot tsimonq2  (cc zyga(
<willcooke> ))
<willcooke> can't leave those brackets hanging
 * tsimonq2 sips coffee
<tsimonq2> willcooke: And if possible, could that be submitted upstream as well?
<willcooke> zyga, can you submit it upstream too? ^
<zyga> willcooke: sure
<zyga> I'll get to it
<willcooke> thanks a lot chaps
<Mirv> well it sounds related https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-70447
<zyga> Mirv: indeed
<zyga> man, sending a one liner to qt is pretty complex
<zyga> Mirv: if you have a qt account could you please add a comment that there's a distro patch for that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1792552
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1792552 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Qt doesn't cope with EPERM returned from statx(2)" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> added, but please just register too :)
<zyga> Mirv: yeah, in pgoress
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, didrocks: i've published gtk-common-themes rev 701 to stable
<kenvandine> it was a big improvement over what we had before
<willcooke> kenvandine, how is the size now?
<kenvandine> 42M
<kenvandine> up a couple meg
<willcooke> not to bad
<kenvandine> we need to add the mint themes
<kenvandine> and i think there's a couple we should remove
<kenvandine> but let's discuss that next week
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> good plan
<kenvandine> i'd like to get on a release cadence, maybe every couple weeks or so
<kenvandine> at least until yaru slows down
<kenvandine> but i really don't want to push updates too often since it's seeded
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, good stuff, +1 on discussing that next week
<oSoMoN> didrocks, speaking of yaru, I upgraded to cosmic and noticed that the communitheme remained installed, despite being useless on !bionic, how about removing it when installing the yaru deb?
<oSoMoN> s/communitheme/communitheme snap/
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i'm thinking about naming for the sdk snap repository
<kenvandine> how about a repo named gnome-platform sub directories for the runtime and sdk snaps with master and  gnome-3-30-1804 branches?
<kenvandine> and gnome-3-30-1604 for now
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, or do you think it would be better to use separate repositories for the runtime and sdk?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I think having runtime and sdk in the same repo is fine
<kenvandine> and we can build the snaps out of CI
<kenvandine> although, i guess that would trigger builds for the sdk when we only change the runtime
<oSoMoN> we can have a script check wether only one of sdk/runtime changed, and trigger the corresponding build only
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> and ultimately i want the runtime to not stage packages but repack files from the sdk snap
<tsimonq2> zyga: Please add a DEP-3 header and send an MP to Salda.
<tsimonq2> *Salsa
<zyga> Salsa?
<zyga> sure, I'll add the header
<tsimonq2> salsa.debian.org
<tsimonq2> Debian's Alioth replacement.
<tsimonq2> You would make us happy if you prepared a Debian upload in Salsa as well. :)
<zyga> I never did that
<zyga> but it's Friday
<zyga> so I can try
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> OK.
<tsimonq2> Let me know if you need a hand with anything.
<zyga> tsimonq2: I'm still cloning Qt
<zyga> tsimonq2: I reported https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-70557
<zyga> any hints appreciated, I will try to make the change next
<zyga> s/make the change/patch upstream qt, commit and send/
<zyga> Qt takes *forever* to clone :/
<tsimonq2> heh
<tsimonq2> Sure, talk in a bit.
<zyga> brb, walk
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I'm unsure how we could do this without hackeries
<didrocks> oSoMoN: it needs to work offline and so on, last time, those were hacks in the upgrader and it had quite some impacts
<oSoMoN> didrocks, couldn't it be a postinst in the yaru package that tries to remove the snap, but doesn't blow up if it can't ?
<oSoMoN> dunno whether it's a good idea, just thinking out loud
<didrocks> oSoMoN: we can try snap remove community || true
<didrocks> oSoMoN: would like to see that working, indeed, removing is supposively less complex than installing :p
<oSoMoN> didrocks, note that when I upgraded and rebooted, I was logged into the communitheme session, but I suppose if the snap is removed gdm3 would fall back to the default ubuntu session, right?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yes! which would be the positive upside of this
<didrocks> oSoMoN: is that something you want to work on/test?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, sure, I can give it a try
<didrocks> sweet! :)
<oSoMoN> I'll start by filing a bug to track the proposal
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I guess use a VM, snapshot and try various scenarios (no network, default session fallback)
<didrocks> yep
<k_alam> Hi, Is anyone here works on libreoffice on Ubuntu ?
<tsimonq2> Hey k_alam :)
<didrocks> a french guy :)
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tsimonq2> That's the canned response. :P
<tsimonq2> didrocks: Oh he's French? TIL :D
<didrocks> tsimonq2: sure, ZE only one :p
<oSoMoN> k_alam, I do, what's your question?
<k_alam> Can you look into this ? If it can be imported as patch until it gets merged on upstream....https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/60489/2
<k_alam> LO Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1589215/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1589215 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "'Unknown Application Name' menu item in Indicator Applet Appmenu when LibreOffice is running" [High,Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> didrocks: I thought you were too :)
<didrocks> tsimonq2: *maybe* ;)
<oSoMoN> k_alam, I filed the upstream bug, the patch is abandoned as it's not complete, but I can have a look next week
<k_alam> Alright. Thanks.
<k_alam> :)
<zyga> re
<zyga> tsimonq2: like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w3K3Y2KHGZ/
<zyga> tsimonq2: I'll check out salda next
<oSoMoN> didrocks, bug #1792604
<ubot5> bug 1792604 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu) "Installing yaru should try to remove the communitheme snap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1792604
<oSoMoN> didrocks, can you see any reason why someone (e.g. a yaru developer) might want to keep the snap around when upgrading?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: testing other PR, but in that case, they can reinstall
<oSoMoN> yeah, it would only be a minor inconvenience I guess
<didrocks> indeed
<kenvandine> i really wish libgweather was more easily relocatable :/
<oSoMoN> time to wrap up, have a good week-end everyone
<zyga> kenvandine: hey
<zyga> kenvandine: as in filesystem wise?
<kenvandine> zyga, yeah
<zyga> kenvandine: what does it need to access?
<kenvandine> it expects an xml file to be installed at $datadir
<zyga> kenvandine: *layouts* :)
<kenvandine> i thought we aren't supposed to use that?
<zyga> no?
<zyga> the plan is to release them out of beta in the next release
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> cool
<zyga> but if you want it in 2.35 then yes, a bit more annoying to use
<zyga> yeah, the blocking bug is fixed now, just waiting for reviews
<zyga> I'll get the team to review it next week if possible
<zyga> will you be at the sprint?
<kenvandine> i'm planning to
<kenvandine> but...
<kenvandine> we have a hurricane bearing down on us
<kenvandine> so not sure my flight will get out
<zyga> yeah, I'm following the news
<zyga> I hope everyone will follow the evacuation plans
<kenvandine> they canceled flights today and the storm hasn't quite reached our area yet
<kenvandine> the worst of it will be tomorrow afternoon, which is when my flight is :(
<kenvandine> it won't be too bad where I live, but enough wind to cancel flights
<zyga> stay safe!
<kenvandine> thanks!
<kenvandine> zyga, can i try to use layouts now?
<zyga>   absolutely
<zyga> hold on
<zyga> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snap-layouts/7207
<zyga> :)
<zyga> documented!
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> zyga, how long before this is enabled in stable?
<zyga> I strongly want to enable it next week in master
<zyga> just as soon as the fix lands
<zyga> so next release
<kenvandine> oh, happy times... libgweather now lets me override the path with env :)
<zyga> that's great :)
<kenvandine> zyga, i do have a good use case for layouts though
<kenvandine> i have to build iso-codes into quite a few desktop snaps
<kenvandine> layouts should be a nice improvement
<tsimonq2> zyga: nack, the DEP-3 header should be inside the patch diff, not the patch containing it, if that makes sense.
<zyga> ah
 * zyga tweaks
<zyga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4JqSb8xRwD/
<Laney> night, see some of you sunday!
<zyga> tsimonq2: ah, sorry
<tsimonq2> zyga: No, in statx-seccomp ;)
<zyga> you mean that the actual patch should have the
<tsimonq2> Right.
<zyga> header :)
<zyga> no problem :)
<tsimonq2> Yeah :)
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<zyga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hJN7FSdYNw/
<zyga> tsimonq2: is salsa just gitlab?
<zyga> and how do I apply the patch there?
<tsimonq2> zyga: It's their GitLab instance, yes.
<zyga> naive search for qtbase-opensource-src yields nothing
<tsimonq2> https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qtbase
<tsimonq2> Fork it, push to your copy, and make an MP :)
<zyga> k, let me handle the account first
<zyga> I'm not a DD
<zyga> but I'm a DM so .. maybe :)
<zyga> tsimonq2: upstream NACKed the patch
<zyga> so meh :/
<dupondje> Oh boy! I built firefox with --enable-default-toolkit=cairo-gtk3-wayland, and fonts etc look so much better :)
<dupondje> to bad it seems to be lagging a bit now :(
<zyga> dupondje: better how?
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-09
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning didrocks and jibel
<GunnarHj> Good morning duflu, didrocks, jibel!
<duflu> Morning GunnarHj
<GunnarHj> Please someone with access: There is a need to re-run autopkgtest for libkf5sane (disco/armhf) since it's blocking the sane-backends SRU on disco.
<GunnarHj> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libk/libkf5sane/disco/armhf
<didrocks> hey duflu, GunnarHj
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> hey hey
<willcooke> hi Laney
<duflu> Morning willcooke and Laney
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
 * Laney fist bumps willcooke and duflu 
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney
<willcooke> hi didrocks
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<seb128> how are you? had a good w.e?
<Laney> 👊 also didrocks, wb seb128!
<willcooke> hi seb128!  Welcome back, nice hols?
<seb128> oh also good morning desktopers, looks like I didn't say hi on this channel earlier
<Laney> YEP, great weekend!
<seb128> willcooke, excellent ones thanks, nice walks/weather/food
<Laney> sweet
<seb128> almost no internet, not even 3g :p
<seb128> and I didn't take the computer so 0 work emails this time :)
<Laney> sounds nice
<seb128> indeed
<marcustomlinson> whoops forgots irc
<marcustomlinson> morning gang
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<Laney> jdstrand: hey ho - is there any chance you'd be able to merge apparmor please? there's a breaks incoming from Debian that I'd rather not add a delta to lower if I can avoid it
<GunnarHj> Hello seb128!
<GunnarHj> Any chance you can help me by pressing a button (or something along those lines)?
<GunnarHj> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/09/09/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t06:59
<seb128> hey GunnarHj, done
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks!
<clobrano> hey all 0/
<willcooke> hi clobrano
<clobrano> hi willcooke :)
<clobrano> willcooke, seb128: there are some updates about https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/issues/1477
<clobrano> my PR https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1478 hasn't been really accepted by the rest of the team (too bright for a dark headerbar), so I made a new one https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1492
<clobrano> however, most of the team is also in favor of a full bright light theme (no dark headerbar in the light variant), proposed here https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1493
<gitbot> ubuntu issue 1477 in yaru "The headerbar buttons lack of contrast compared to the background" [Design, Open]
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 1478 in yaru "ubuntu-colors: Lighten headerbar up" [Open]
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 1492 in yaru "Lighter headerbar v8" [Open]
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 1493 in yaru "Light theme light headerbar" [Open]
<willcooke> clobrano, I like https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1493 especially.  For me, on the light theme, the problem of being able to identify the buttons is solved.  Less so on the dark theme, but it's still better.  Nice work!
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 1493 in yaru "Light theme light headerbar" [Open]
<clobrano> willcooke: thanks :D, could you just drop a note on the PR?
<clobrano> oh, you did already, thanks!
<clobrano> willcooke: we can probably backport some changes I made on the dark headerbar into the dark variant
<seb128> clobrano, hey, I saw quite some activity on the ticket, I'm just back from holidays and catching up with things, will comment in a bit
<seb128> but yeah, +1 for what Will wrote
<clobrano> thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> np
<seb128> thank you for the work on the issue!
<jdstrand> Laney: hey, re apparmor, what is the Breaks and when do you need it?
<Laney> jdstrand: it's the mutter / Xwayland thing
<Laney> well the commit is in the repository on salsa now, and I'll be doing an upload soonish to resolve the FTBFS we currently have
<jdstrand> Laney: ack. I may not get to it today, but I'll squeeze it in for sometime soon
<Laney> okey, thanks very much :-)
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, was there any reason to not sync the libinput update? ;)
<tjaalton> seb128: no
<seb128> tjaalton, k, I'm syncing it then, thx :)
<Laney> Trevinho: just came across https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1825593, looks like you missed it at the time
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1825593 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Display: 100% scale not remembered when X11 Fractional Scaling is enabled" [Low,New]
<didrocks> Laney: do you mind unblocking zsys on s390x for autopkgtests failing? (We don't build s390x anymore until we support other bootloaders than grub)
<Laney> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> thx :)
<Laney> seb128: got a commit for gnome-control-center 1:3.33.90-1ubuntu2 ?
<Laney> whoooooooo brokeeeeeeeeeeeeee cheeeeeeeeessssseeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Laney> (eoan-amd64)root@disco:/build# /usr/bin/pkg-config --cflags cheese
<Laney> Package gstreamer-plugins-bad-1.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Laney> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gstreamer-plugins-bad-1.0.pc'
<Laney> will have to look into that more tomorrow
<willcooke> night all
<Trevinho> Laney: indeed I did, I think I fixed locally though
<Laney> :>
<Laney> ok fixed cheese, uploading to experimental
<marcustomlinson> all this talk about cheese is making me hungry
<marcustomlinson> I'm off to find some cheese. Goodnight all
<sarnold> mm cheese
<seb128> Laney, g-c-c, I don't think I do, IIRC the ppa version was not in the vcs when I did the upload so I just went the dget/edit/dput way  (which I assumed was on purpose since it was not uploaded to the distro yet, but maybe I should have pinged about that)
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-10
<jdstrand> Laney: hey, so I uploaded apparmor earlier and there were two autopkgtests that I wanted to retry from update_excuses, but oddly, it says 'You submitted an invalid request: You are not allowed to upload dbus or apparmor to Ubuntu, thus you are not allowed to use this service.'
<jdstrand> Laney: which indeed is odd, since, well, it was my upload of apparmor that caused the dbus autopkgtest. I logged out of LP and back in and verified my LP memberships...
<jdstrand> Laney: perhaps that will resolve itself, but if you want to retry those in your morning, feel fee (otherwise I will)
 * jdstrand wanders off
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<clobrano> good morning everyone 0/
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers!
<didrocks> hey seb128, clobrano
<seb128> lut didrocks, hey clobrano, how are you today?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks, yourself?
<seb128> I'm good!
<didrocks> seb128: can you try triggering https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=eoan&arch=ppc64el&package=lxc&trigger=shadow%2F1%3A4.5-1.1ubuntu4 and https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=eoan&arch=i386&package=mysql-8.0&trigger=shadow%2F1%3A4.5-1.1ubuntu4 please? I get permission denials, while I'm still connected on launchpad, wiki.ubuntu.com, our entreprise account… I don't know
<didrocks> which credential it's using and doesn't ask me to relogin
<didrocks> (the regressions are due to timeouts and it blocks shadow)
<seb128> done
<didrocks> no permission issue for you?
<seb128> worked for me so doesn't look like a problem with the service
<seb128> no
<seb128> weird
<didrocks> I need to ask Laney which token it's using
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> np!
<seb128> I guess you could try from a private mode browser session see if it ask for credential/work ther
<didrocks> tried that
<didrocks> got exactly the same error
<didrocks> for instance:
<didrocks> "You submitted an invalid request: You are not allowed to upload lxc or shadow to Ubuntu, thus you are not allowed to use this service."
<didrocks> (same with mysql-10)
<didrocks> 8.0*
<seb128> weird
<didrocks> (and tried on chrome & firefox…)
<duflu> Morning clobrano and seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going OK which is probably an improvement. How are you?
<seb128> I'm good thx
<clobrano> hi didrocks, duflu, seb128, I'm back to work, but I'm fine :D
<seb128> good luck then!
<clobrano> :)
<marcustomlinson> morning duflu didrocks clobrano seb128
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: good thanks :) you?
<clobrano> hey marcustomlinson
<seb128> I'm good!
<seb128> busy with new GNOME stable tarballs updates
<marcustomlinson> seb128: didn't ask yesterday, how was the week off?
<seb128> very good, thx. Quite some walking/enjoying the outside which was nice (and a bit exhausting since I ended up carrying the kid on my back for most of the walking days)
<seb128> but it was good to be outside/move/enjoy the nice weather&food
<marcustomlinson> sounds great!
<seb128> indeed, it was :)
<seb128> hey willcooke
<duflu> seb128, doing weights, that's multitasking
<seb128> :)
<seb128> bah and battery flat, time to move back
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> hello
<marcustomlinson> morning willcooke and Laney
<Laney> didrocks: jdstrand said the same thing overnight - juliank worked on that service yesterday, might be a regression from that change
<juliank>  hmm
<Laney> jdstrand: thanks for the merge btw :)
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson
<Laney> inDEED I'm seeing the same denial
<duflu> Morning willcooke and Laney
<duflu> Anyone would think you're in the same time zone
<duflu> Or twilight zone depending on the government
<juliank> Laney, didrocks works for me. Not sure what could go wrong here
<Laney> juliank: the requester is None
<Laney> look in error.log
<juliank> oh
<juliank> so we escape(None)
<juliank> ?
<juliank> yeah, that is ... odd
<Laney> we're literally passing None to the LP API
<Laney> but there is a session because it got that far
<Laney> so ...
<Laney> hey duflu
<Laney> don't remind me
 * Laney takes refuge in software
<Laney> OH yeah it'll be that won't it
<didrocks> that's weird indeed, which kind of cred is used? launchad ones ?
<Laney> escape(None) and then >>> if flask.escape(None):
<Laney> ...     print('hahahah fail')
<Laney> ...
<Laney> hahahah fail
<juliank> Laney, didrocks can you try again?
<Laney> >>> if flask.escape(None):
<Laney> ...     print('hahahah fail')
<Laney> ...
<Laney> hahahah fail
<Laney> oops sorry for the double paste
<juliank> I changed the escape(foo) to escape(foo) if foo else foo
<Laney> yes
<Laney> tortured process this change
<juliank> Laney: If this works, just pull it into master, same branch as the past ones
<Laney> it worked for me this time
<juliank> ack
<Laney> what about the session['next'] escape()?
<Laney> might want a maybe_escape() which does this
<juliank> ah let me fix that too
<Laney> and don't import escape into the global scope so you can't accidentally use it
<didrocks> juliank: it's asking me now for SSO, so smelling good :)
<didrocks> yes, indeed, work
<Laney> it was a problem in the case where you *don't* have a session already
<juliank> Me amends commit
<didrocks> thanks for looking at it :)
<Laney> /o\
<seb128> k, back now
<seb128> hey Laney :)
<Laney> wb seb128
<Laney> how's it goign
<Laney> going
<juliank> triggers
<juliank> [Markup('shadow/1:4.5-1.1ubuntu4')]
<juliank> heh
<Laney> bloody hell
<juliank> Laney: OK, introduced the maybe_escape() and imported escape as _escape
<seb128> Laney, doing well! you?
<Laney> yeah good!
<seb128> kenvandine, marcustomlinson, the mahjongg snap build fails with
<seb128> cp: cannot stat '../src/data/icons/hicolor/48x48/org.gnome.Mahjongg.png': No such file or directory
<Laney> juliank: what about str()ing from maybe_escape()?
<juliank> Laney: I mean, we could just call html.escape instead of flask.escape
<Laney> don't know that one
<juliank> Same thing, but returns str instead of Markup
<Laney> same but returns a str?
<Laney> I mean yeah
<Laney> until we make use of it being a Markup anyway
<juliank> Laney: fixed
<juliank> Laney: now update master branch :)
<Laney> ok, done
<juliank> thx
<Laney> thanks!
<juliank> I'll keep tail -f-ing the error log for a bit
<lis> good morning, peeps
<Laney> hey lis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lis> OMG LANEY!!!!
<lis> 'sup
<lis> did you shave your head yet?
<Laney> did i 'eck
<duflu> Morning lis
<lis> hey duflu :)
<seb128> hey lis
<lis> hello seb
 * lis goes back to idling :)
 * seb128 goes back to updating GNOME packages :)
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: simple fix, can you review: https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/gnome-mahjongg/+git/gnome-mahjongg/+merge/372531
<Laney> willcooke: default wallpaper ping
<willcooke> Laney, thx. I chased last week :)  "soon" they tell me.  sigh
<Laney> two days left 😈
<Laney> seb128: did you want to handle merging network-manager btw?
<Laney> (since you did it before)
<xnox> Laney:  cyphermox: so new gnome-shell does use a new yaru aubergine which is easy enough to update. And they do apply a "noise" png too. Updating the color in plymouth is easy, not sure about the noise png yet.
<Laney> what
<Laney> you two might be in the same place but I'm not :-)
<xnox> Laney:  plymouth purple doesn't match gnome-shell purple, and we get annoyed on every boot here at plumbers
<Laney> oh ok
<xnox> #4f194c is the new purple
<Laney> there was just a fix to gnome-shell to match that too
<Laney> on the transition from the greeter to the desktop
<xnox> Laney: ok. i'm looking at the eoan-proposed source code
<xnox> Laney:  is that the latest?
<Laney> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/tree/debian/patches/ubuntu/background_login.patch
<Laney> looks like you got the right colour
<xnox> good
<Laney> maybe give the yaru guys an issue on the upstream project that these places need fixing if that colour ever changes
<Laney> you can see the reference to the noise texture there too btw
<xnox> yes
<Laney> there you go, knowledge transferred
 * Laney sends TCP FIN
<seb128> Laney, I do plan to update to the new n-m stable version today or tomorrow so you can let that one to me
<Laney> cool, thanks!
<Laney> that gets the bugfix I was after from Till
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: looks good
<seb128> hey kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> seb128: sleepy, but working on some coffee :-)
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: cool thanks. are you able to merge it?
<kenvandine> seb128: and you?
<seb128> I'm good :)
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: in a bit, not at a computer yet
<marcustomlinson> :) ok
<kenvandine> Just woke up ;-)
<seb128> stop that IRC on phone nonsense!
<seb128> :)
<k_alam> seb128: Hi, welcome back
<seb128> hey k_alam, how are you?
<k_alam> I am fine .. u ?
<seb128> I'm good thx
<k_alam> seb128:  How was guadec ?
<seb128> quite nice, good spirit and productive
<seb128> I saw you have a stack of mps around unity & gsd schemas waiting for sponsoring
<seb128> I've on my list to look at those, just a busy start of week catching up with things and new GNOME updates
<k_alam> seb128: yes....3v1n0 already approved it....I have one more
<k_alam> https://code.launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/notify-osd/fix-gnotification-icon/+merge/371499
<seb128> I wonder where Trevinho is btw, didn't see him since yesterday
<k_alam> I ping him yesterday...seems he wasn't there
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: merged, thanks
<xnox> Laney:  do we want to use the boring "flicker-less" black boot screen? https://wiki.gnome.org/Design/OS/BootProgress
<Laney> not this cycle at least
<seb128> xnox, you can test it by installing plymouth-theme-spinner
<seb128> xnox, (might need to call update-grub manually one time to fix some grub coloring problem after install)
<xnox> Laney:  seb128: and is gnome-shell "upstream" keeping the "noise" png? cause the plymouth spinner / bgrt themes briefly had the same noise tiling png, but it has been removed now.
<seb128> xnox, there is a discourse post about using the new theme or not which didn't really get to a conclusion
<Laney> dunno how it works with plymouth I'm afraid
 * xnox is not sure how to make the two match: add noise tile to plymouth, or drop the noise tile from gnome-shell
<Laney> not the second one that's for sure
<xnox> Laney:  if that's the standard, i will code to that then.
<cyphermox> xnox: so we're off the color thing and onto noise effect?
<cyphermox> because to me it seems like correct color according to design guidelines > consistency of effects
<cyphermox> (but ymmv)
<cyphermox> and tbh I only mentioned it because I noticed the color has a slight variance, not like it was a big deal, just "inconsistent" as in not-the-same; it might still be the effect wnted to have a slight variance as you get to the desktop, if it's done correctly
<cyphermox> IANAD
<cyphermox> (just link me to the bug if there's one and I can comment there or whatnot)
 * willcooke rings the bell
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting 2019-09-10
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep 10 13:30:00 2019 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-09-10 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN(out), seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<marcustomlinson> hi
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> _o/
<kenvandine> o|
<Laney> peace
<seb128> jamesh, weekly update post? ;)
<willcooke> #topic rls-bb
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-09-10 | Current topic: rls-bb
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> Curious that this hasn't shown up before, or at least I don't remember seeing it before
<willcooke> Looks like it could be a good fix for B to me
<seb128> probably one to assign to Marco, looks like he was looking at it/provided some test package to d_oko?
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> done
<tseliot> o/
<willcooke> #topic rls-dd
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-09-10 | Current topic: rls-dd
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> Clear
<willcooke> #topic rls-ee
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-09-10 | Current topic: rls-ee
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/duplicity/+bug/1440372
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1440372 in duplicity (Ubuntu Eoan) "please port duplicity to Python3" [High,New]
<seb128> that got boggusly reopened
<seb128> I'm putting back as fix commited
<willcooke> oki, thanks seb128
<seb128> also it's assigned
<willcooke> ah yes
<seb128> (untagging as well)
<willcooke> I just untagged
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons/+bug/1842910
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1842910 in gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons (Ubuntu) "Desktop right click menu appears in the wrong place if a Terminal window is open" [Medium,New]
<Laney> that should be taken
<willcooke> +1
<willcooke> seb128, one for Trevinho?
<seb128> assign to duflu I would say
<Laney> poor Marco gets almost all of the bugs
<seb128> since he reported and probably is able to poke
<Laney> someone else would be better indeed
<willcooke> done
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaru-theme/+bug/1842898
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1842898 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu) "Scroll bar in the focussed Terminal window is almost invisible" [Medium,Triaged]
<willcooke> looks like its fixed upstream so needs a new release
<seb128> also probably not worth rls targetting?
<Laney> right, we'll get another yaru soon
<Laney> I wouldn't say that was release critical anyway
<willcooke> done
<willcooke> #topic Unassigned bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-09-10 | Current topic: Unassigned bugs
<willcooke> seb128 shall we go through those offline?
<willcooke> (those = unassigned)
<seb128> +1
<willcooke> Laney, anything on your list this week?
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> bah, bot doesn't like me :p
<kenvandine> poor seb128
<seb128> :)
<willcooke>  #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<willcooke> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-09-10 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Laney> why not the unassigned bugs?
<Laney> well anyway
<Laney> there are two things on there, tracker-miners which Trevinho is/was/should be looking into
<Laney> and duplicity which seb128 is?
<Laney> so I think we are ok
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<seb128> we said some meetings ago that asking for volunteers here didn't really work and that we would rather review/assign in the manager meeting
<seb128> but people could step in and assign themself before that meeting if they wish
<seb128> iirc
<Laney> volunteers?
<seb128> well if you want to assign yourself to one of the unassigned rls bugs please do :)
<Laney> that was for the excuses tracking
<Laney> hang on this is a misunderstanding
<Laney> the unassigned rls bugs we should be reviewing as if they were -incoming ones
<Laney> this is only because people randomly target bugs
<xnox> cyphermox:  hmmm i see
<xnox> cyphermox:  well let me reboot into my patched plymouth
<xnox> and check how it feels
<seb128> right, sorry I got confused
<seb128> willcooke, let's do that round now, we do the proposed migrations assignement later
<willcooke> oki
<Laney> there's no proposed-migration anyway
<willcooke> #topic unassigned bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-09-10 | Current topic: unassigned bugs
<willcooke> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/release-bugs-for-week-commencing-monday-9th-september/12500
<seb128> Laney, thanks for bringing us back on rail, I'm clearing not fully back from holidays yet :)
<cyphermox> xnox: meeting in progress, let's talk later
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1727908
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1727908 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Software & Updates application does not permit changes on the "Other Software" tab" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> seb128, do you want to take the g-s portion of that one too?
<seb128> looks like you guys decided I was the right assignee while I was away
<seb128> I guess
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thanks
<seb128> it's likely I will reassign because it sounds like a gnome-shell issue and I doubt I will be the right person to understand that code
<willcooke> oki
<seb128> but I will do the initial poking and reassign if needed
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/poppler-data/+bug/1828884
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1828884 in poppler-data (Ubuntu Disco) "[META] Handling Japanese new era "令和 (Reiwa)"" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> poppler-data
<seb128> we said we would just delete the targetted entries on that bug no?
<willcooke> couldn't remember on that one, we skipped it last week
<seb128> if there is specific work needed a new bug should be opened with the details for that package
<Laney> yeah, do it
<Laney> or notfixing, but not sure if that will override the targetting
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/firefox/+bug/1834671
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1834671 in firefox (Ubuntu Eoan) "TLSv1.3 client certificate authentication with renegotiation unsupported in browsers" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> assign the bionic line to Olivier as well
<willcooke> done
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/gucharmap/+bug/1838321
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1838321 in gucharmap (Ubuntu Disco) "Support Japanese new era "令和 (Reiwa)"" [Medium,New]
<seb128> same deal imho
<seb128> that the poppler-data one
<willcooke> you think we should just remove the target?
<willcooke> targets
<seb128> yes
<willcooke> done
<seb128> those bugs collecting items without specifics are not actionable imho
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco/+source/xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu/+bug/1833617
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1833617 in xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu (Ubuntu Disco) "[amdgpu] screen freeze after suspend" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> better to open a bug on the package with the specific work needed once that's identified
<willcooke> seb128, good plan, thx
<xnox> cyphermox:  Laney: seb128: willcooke: new plymouth uploaded, it looks pixel perfect / flicker-less between plymouth to gnome-shell to me.
<seb128> xnox, great, thx!
<willcooke> xnox, thx!
<Laney> nice
<xnox> need to submit upstream patches yada yada
<seb128> willcooke, that amd one, we should ask tjaalton
<willcooke> I'll follow up with him after this
<seb128> xnox, yes please, also best done the other way around, upstream first so you can add proper tagging/references to the patch :)
<willcooke> then that's the end of the list
<willcooke> very good!
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-09-10 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> I dont have anything
<tjaalton> seb128: marked invalid
<seb128> tjaalton, thx
<seb128> willcooke, nothing for next week?
<seb128> or handling that via email later?
<willcooke> seb128, I'll talk more in our managers meeting.  I have a slide deck for everyone to enjoy.
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> sounds like we can wrap then :)
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep 10 13:58:23 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-09-10-13.30.moin.txt
<didrocks> thx
<willcooke> thanks all
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<Trevinho> thanks!
<Trevinho> (for all the bugs too :D)
<seb128> hey Trevinho :)
<seb128> (sorry man :-/)
<seb128> next time pick a project people care less about to work on :p
<Trevinho> hehe that's normal... I actually have to put myself in squashing mode now that upstream gates closed
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, also tracker/tracker-miners 2.3 are out now if you want to do those updates
<seb128> since you did the previous round
<xnox> seb128:  Laney: willcooke: my only question about this new yaru-darken-aubergine colour is that it's new, and doesn't seem to come from the Canonical color pallete as documented at https://design.ubuntu.com/brand/colour-palette/
<xnox> not sure if that's intentional, accidental, bug / feature.
<xnox> but it is a new primary color.
<Laney> not sure we've required the theme to respect that
<didrocks> (we did for the first round)
<Laney> if so, someone gets to go tell yaru to go restrict their colours then
<xnox> Laney:  where is yaru changes discussed, done? i am happy to bring up color consistency.
<Laney> github issue
 * xnox have done this before against many previous incornations of purple
<xnox> Laney:  project / url?
<Laney> https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/issues/
<Laney> if you're going to tell them to redesign the colours in the theme then I would suggest going armed with that as an actual requirement
<Laney> rather than making it up off the cuff
<seb128> didrocks, I lost track of that from before my holidays but did your segfault issue with the dock/multiscreen got resolved?
<seb128> seems not, at least bug #1841794 is still open
<ubot5> bug 1841794 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Eoan) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in g_log_default_handler() ... from ObjectInstance::~ObjectInstance() [usually logging "Finalizing wrapper for an already freed object of type: Clutter.PropertyTransition"]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841794
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ is that one high on your list?
<seb128> seems it has some duplicates/impacted users
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, the one I was looking lastly.
<seb128> k, good, thx
<clobrano> xnox: this is already on our list :)
<Laney> lllllllluckyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<clobrano> we didn't discuss about what color palette to use at the beginning, we basically used something in between unity8 and suru
<xnox> clobrano:  which bit? fixing / matching plymouth or reviewing "all the shades of aubergine" ? =)
<clobrano> xnox: review our palette
<xnox> clobrano:  ah. cool.
<clobrano> everything started from guadec https://discourse.gnome.org/t/gtk-adwaita-and-vendor-styles/1641
<clobrano> the goal is to provide a color palette that apps can use without embedding their own hex codes
<xnox> clobrano:  i only do programming, so it's all just hex numbers to me =) no idea, if they are "right" and within the right shades/gradients =)))) only noticed that the new 6 digits are not on https://design.ubuntu.com/brand/colour-palette/ and that's all
<xnox> clobrano:  ++ on reusable palette!
<clobrano> xnox: it really possible that the colors are not the same :)
<clobrano> s/it/it's
<didrocks> seb128: I don't think it's resolved, no
<xnox> clobrano:  i guess i'll open an issue about (a) keeping plymouth theme in sync (b) the list of historic aubergines from plymouth code comments ;-)
<clobrano> xnox: good idea
 * Laney goes for a Late Lunch™
<kenvandine> seb128: btw, I updated the thunderbird snap to 68 while you were out
<willcooke> night all
<seb128> kenvandine, thx, I always miss the opportunity to contribute to that one it looks like :-)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> seb128: there was a USN notice about the same time as 68 was released, and you were out so I just did it
<tjaalton> is the deb still maintained? it's still at 60.8.0
<seb128> tjaalton, it is, Olivier had it mostly ready but he has been on holidays for 10 days, he's back tomorrow
<seb128> kenvandine, I try to do the next update :)
<tjaalton> ah, cool
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-11
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<jibel> morning all
<didrocks> hey duflu, jibel
<duflu> Morning jibel
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, hey duflu
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, wb! did you have good holidays?
<oSoMoN> yes, I had a really good time off. what about you?
<seb128> same, no computer, nice weather, being outside was good and food was great
<seb128> my shoulders were glad when we stopped walking though, the kid didn't want to walk much and ended up spending most of the days in the backpack
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> ça va bien :)
<seb128> busy week though, post holidays catchup + new GNOME + Paris to prepare
<didrocks> still on catchup? good luck!
<seb128> I did email/trello/active topics on monday and I'm done with those
<seb128> I didn't look at bugs reports and such though, which I want to do at this point of the cycle to have an idea where we stand and potential bugs to rls tag at least
<Laney> 0\ 0\ 0\
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128 didrocks willcooke Laney and wb oSoMoN
<Laney> good anticipation marcustomlinson
<willcooke> morning all y'all
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, willcooke, Laney
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, Laney, willcooke
<marcustomlinson> what a friendly bunch :)
<seb128> Laney, I think we should maybe skip at-spi2-atk/s390X (http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/a/at-spi2-atk/eoan/s390x) autopkgtests, they worked once but they are new and I don't think they are indicating any real regression by failing atm
<seb128> we should still figure that out, but debugging accessiblity on s390x is probalby not our priority atm
<seb128> wdyt?
<Laney> maybe
<Laney> especially if you can say that it's a problem that doesn't affect other arches
<Laney> not just e.g. because s390x is way fast
<seb128> the tests hit a SIGTRAP on s390x so probably a really binary problem than timing
<seb128> well could be resulting from timing issues...
<seb128> I didn't debug much so far
<Laney> ok
<Laney> looks like gvfs has become sad
<seb128> samba?
<seb128> not only
<seb128> bah :-/
<Laney> :(
<seb128> no, it's the trash test, but diffing the last good and failing log I can't see a lot of depends changed
<seb128> gcc, cups, mesa
<seb128> but that looks like the same flackyness we have been having for a while
<Laney> more ignoring of it?
<seb128> or retrying
<seb128> I mean https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-eoan/eoan/amd64/g/gvfs/20190826_213835_f43da@/log.gz
<seb128> from aug 26 was the same error
<seb128> and it worked after retrying
<seb128> but yeah, another one we should probably look at once rush of updates & co is over
<Laney> I've been flagging gvfs for a long time now, so agreed it would be good to actually do it
<seb128> agreed, let's deal with that once GNOME 3.34 is done
<oSoMoN> ricotz, hey, could you please push your changes to the firefox-beta.* branches?
<frederikf[m]> test
<seb128> hey frederikf[m] :)
<frederikf[m]> omg... hi! I wont tell how long it took me to connect freednode to riot...
<seb128> frederikf[m], trying matrix? ;)
<willcooke> hi frederikf[m]
<frederikf[m]> Yeah :| I thought it's so easy but it looks like I am a spoiled telegram user being too stupid to use all these stuff.. irc... matrix :)
<clobrano> frederikf[m]: hi! may I suggest you irccloud? :)
<frederikf[m]> <clobrano "frederik.f: hi! may I suggest yo"> I think I got it now thanks to this tutorial: https://jon.sprig.gs/blog/post/497
<Trevinho> weechat and a bouncer is the way :-P. I spent days in getting riot to behave as I wanted with a custom irc server but no....
<Trevinho> BTW hi :-)
<frederikf[m]> hi :)
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> seb128: hi Seb, all good...
<Trevinho> you?
<seb128> Trevinho, I blocked a bit my back which is annoying but otherwise good!
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, will try to push it in the evening
<ricotz> oSoMoN, regarding the clang usage, I am not so convinced with your approach, while this can all be done in debian/config/mozconfig.in ?
<willcooke> hey marcustomlinson, did you snap up a gnome extension?
<willcooke> ever
<marcustomlinson> willcooke: I haven't myself, I know ken has done at least one
<willcooke> oki, np
<kenvandine> not an extension :)
<marcustomlinson> (I read that differently from how it was written - assuming what was meant was snapped something using the extension)
<willcooke> So general question then... frederikf[m] has written a gnome extension to allow you to easily switch themes.  He was asking about getting it packaged.  I wondered if we could snap it, could be a whole lot quicker
<marcustomlinson> oh!
<marcustomlinson> right, confusing the snapcraft gnome-extension
<willcooke> oh, sorry :)
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<kenvandine> so i think it might iterate $XDG_DATA_DIRS
<seb128> makes things easier :)
<kenvandine> but not a silver bullet
<frederikf[m]> I forked it and changed it to work for ubuntu:
<frederikf[m]> https://i.imgur.com/OQamWtx.gif
<marcustomlinson> frederikf[m]: nice
<mgedmin> nice
<marcustomlinson> I'm just trying to think now how a snap could be installed such that gnome could discover the extension inside
<marcustomlinson> will likely need a post-install script
<clobrano> frederikf[m]: very nice! Does it change gtk variant only, or also shell one?
<frederikf[m]> only the gtk theme sadly
<clobrano> I see
<oSoMoN> ricotz, thanks. agreed that if everything can be done in d/config/mozconfig.in, that's better, let's tweak this in the beta branches once you have pushed your changes
<frederikf[m]> <marcustomlinson "frederik.f: nice"> here is the repo https://github.com/Feichtmeier/gnome-shell-extension-dark-theme-toggle
<xnox> willcooke:  error: cannot validate seed:
<xnox> - cannot use snap "gnome-calculator": default provider "gtk-common-themes" is missing
<xnox> willcooke:  is layered images work maintained at all? or is it dead?
<xnox> hmmm
<xnox> but looks like above was fixed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1772844
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1772844 in snapd "snapd didn't initialize all the seeded snaps" [High,Fix released]
<xnox> hm
<Laney> no it's not
<Laney> this is something else - livecd-rootfs is validating the snapd seed.yaml as it is being created
<Laney> and it must be that some of the intermediate steps here are invalid
<Laney> we turned off that for regular distro image builds but I guess this one is using something else
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ok, I will force push the beta branches
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I think I merged back the changes from the stable branch only for xenial, the others shouldn't require a force-push
<xnox> Laney:  looks like it's sorted wrong.
<xnox> Laney:  https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.eoan/desktop-minimal.snaps has things not in the order of seed text =/
<xnox> and the order matters
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ok
<xnox> Laney:  do you remember where/how "turned off that for regular distro image builds" => was that in livecd-rootfs?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> "wrong"
<Laney> the order doesn't really matter
<Laney> desktop isos do work
<xnox> Laney:  well, the snap seed validation code, tries to validate that seed yaml is correct after every snap download, instead of "in the end" because it doesn't know if something is "the end" or not.
<Laney> it's just bogus for livecd-rootfs to be enforcing that every intermediate step is a valid seed
<xnox> yeah that
<Laney> but I didn't win that one with CPC so I just turned it off selectively
<xnox> twats
<Laney> :)
<Laney> not sure which path this image is using for seeding though :(
<xnox> so
<xnox> hm
<xnox> Laney:  possibly found the "one more code path"
<Laney> lb_chroot_layered?
<xnox> yes....
<xnox> Laney:  does desktop team maintain that at all still?
<Laney> not sure
<Laney> I think it's not a top top priority right now
<seb128> didrocks, do you know if there is anything I can do to unblock the rygel MIR? security team gave their +1 some weeks ago, should it auto-bounce to MIR/be discussed in the next meeting? (was it since if you had a meeting?)
<xnox> Laney:  or is it the case of something actually needs to use that, as in "make ubiquity build/use a two layer image"
<Laney> check with jibel and/or didrocks
<willcooke> xnox, Laney - from what I can remember we were told that Ubiquiuty should not use the multi lat
<seb128> xnox, good discussion for Paris maybe? but afaik we have been asked to not spend efforts on ubiquity, that was some of the first step toward the new installer which was put in standby for now
<willcooke> *layer stuff, only subiquity when used in desktop mode.  And that got dropped as a requirement for 20.04
<Laney> right, but there's a canary image being built still
<seb128> did we get that build fixed?
<Laney> that's the conversation
<seb128> it was buggy since july after some changes from xnox
<xnox> seb128:  wrong =) on june 14th i explained to didrocks & jibel and coached them that layered images are executing certain hooks at the wrong layers and use the wrong initrd extracted from the wrong layer.
<xnox> seb128:  and i was awaiting to review the patch to extract initrd from the live layer, instead of the first one.
<xnox> seb128:  and i am confused why 3line patch did not emerge from desktop team since.......
<xnox> willcooke:  right, i was hoping that we could use layer image in at least one type of image, such that it does not regress.
<seb128> xnox, from your hangout they understood you said you would fix it
<xnox> seb128:  ?!
<seb128> xnox, since it's your changes who broke the build
<seb128> xnox, is that the bug you assigned to willcooke? ;)
<xnox> seb128:  dude no. my changes didn't break stuff. layered images have never had initrd with expected content to begin with.
<seb128> xnox, let's not have that discussion again
<Laney> you're off topic from snap stuff now so I'll go away and do something else if you don't mind :-)
<jibel> xnox, our implementation of layered image have been reviewed and merged, then your change breaks it, my understanding is that you break it you fix it
<xnox> seb128:  they always used root layer initrd, expecting it to work, without any detection of matching iso & initrd ever ;-)
<xnox> jibel:  the bug exists in layered image work, and it never worked correctly.
<seb128> xnox, that's not going to be a constructive discussion to have here so let's stop please
<seb128> and talk in person in Paris
<jibel> yeah lets do that
<seb128> that's going to be easier than wasting an hour arguing over IRC typing
<xnox> jibel:  as in, if one burns two different builds of layered images on two usb sticks, and boots with both plugged in, a random one gets mounted, instead of a matching one. Ie. resulting in missmatch of booted kernel & modules available.
<xnox> jibel:  so layered images work has always been buggy. despite reviews and merged.
<xnox> jibel:  and my understanding was that desktop team committed to maintain that part of livecd-rootfs codebase.
<xnox> jibel:  not just throw it over the wall =)
<xnox> jibel:  and it looks like it's bitrotting now, given that snap validation stuff is broken for it now, and was only fixed for non-layered case.
<xnox> so someone has to maintain layered code in livecd-rootfs codebase on ongoing basis. cause foudnations/cpc does not do that.
<willcooke> This can be a 20 min conversation face to face, lets do that please
<seb128> +1
<seb128> xnox, Laney, sorry I didn't mean to derail the initial snap problem which from I understand now is another problem
<seb128> but sounds like we had multilayer image buggy still even without the snap problem then
<xnox> well always, just nobody noticied that it was lacking uuid stamps, and later in eoan further checks got added to enforce requiring them, since we included them for years at this point.
<xnox> at which point it became evident that layered features has never been correct
<xnox> (but kind of operational, if one didn't happen to hit archive when kernel changes)
<jibel> Trevinho, I've just got another gnome-shell crash. All the crashes point to bug 1736664 which is not very useful.
<ubot5> bug 1736664 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in _g_log_abort() from g_log_default_handler() from default_log_handler() from g_logv() from g_log() from gjs_callback_closure() from ffi_closure_unix64_inner() [any error message logged from JavaScript will look like this]" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736664
<jibel> Trevinho, how can I help getting more interesting data?
<seb128> xnox, as said let's discuss that nex tweek please
<xnox> willcooke:  seb128: either any image should use layered code-path for something, or it should be removed and dropped. It could be as simple as, building ubiquity image via layered codepath with just two layers "full" and "live" overlay. That alone would be enough to keep that code-path of livecd-rootfs hot and alive.
<xnox> (not the whole subiquity-for-desktop stuff)
<willcooke> oki, we can look at that next week then
<seb128> that's for sure doable for next cycle
<xnox> willcooke:  seb128: so if you schedule that the agenda would be to identify a usecase/scope/resource-allocation. Or writting off layered work, which will make it more expensive to resurrect later (well obvious statement)
<willcooke> ack
<seb128> xnox, well I though our usecase when we previously talked about it was to make the minimal install do less work than the normal install
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<willcooke> yeah, but that got nacked for ubiquiuty.  Maybe we JFDI?
<seb128> well, that's what we can discuss in Paris
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> oki
 * willcooke draws a line under it
<seb128> looks like the fix from rober_ancell for the g-c-c/sound missing slider didn't work...
<didrocks> right, it worked for all bars but the sound top one
<seb128> the other bar is Laney's fix
<seb128> that one works it looks like :)
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<Trevinho> jibel: try follow https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeShell/Debugging#Starting_GNOME_Shell_under_gdb
<Laney> the global slider works ok for me
<didrocks> Laney: are you in the ubuntu session, with the amplification setting visible?
<Laney> no
<didrocks> maybe you should :)
<Laney> no thanks
<didrocks> shrugh
<Laney> if it's that, sounds like a distro patch bug though
<seb128> still needs fixing?
<seb128> I'm going to drop an email to Robert
<seb128> right, works with XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME
<seb128> (done)
<Laney> this is probably a trivial fix
<jibel> the global slider doesn't work for me
<seb128> jibel, yeah, we confirmed it's an issue with our ubuntu session change
<seb128> Laney, agreed, I trust Robert should be able to fix easily :)
<Laney> done it
<Laney> you can unemail him
<seb128> thx, doing so
<seb128> sorry I though you said you were not interested, misunderstanding
<seb128> (&done)
<jibel> Trevinho, I don't have a reliable way to reproduce the crash. It's just random and I cannot run all day under gdb. Any other suggestion?
<seb128> jibel, does gdb create any problem?
<seb128> if it doesn't stop you should be able to have it attached all day long without noticing
<jibel> seb128, my system's quite slow already. I'll try gdb anyway see if it's still usable
<seb128> gbp isn't valgrind
<seb128> bah
<seb128> too much packaging recently!
<seb128> gdb
<seb128> it shouldn't have any impact on performances
<seb128> or I never had cases where I could see performances problems once it's done loading the symbols
<marcustomlinson> frederikf[m]: sorry for the delay, so interestingly I developed a very similar extension which I've just added snap packaging to. Here's how: https://bit.ly/2kFWL5g
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128, still there?
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, yes but probably going to step our for dinner&co in not long, why?
<GunnarHj> seb128: I started to play with the docs repos at Debian, but I'm not sure you want me to push. :) What I did was taking the tarball, making the repo equal it, which means that the new upstream is only reflected via one single commit.
<seb128> GunnarHj, it's not in a vcs yet? what package is that?
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'm basically talking about gnome-user-docs.
<seb128> GunnarHj, basically https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-user-docs then?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes.
<seb128> updating it should be done following https://wiki.debian.org/Gnome/Git
<seb128> basucally gbp import-orig
<seb128> that should update the different branches
<seb128> (I need to step out for a bit, I will read the backlog and comment back if needed in a bit)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I'll check out that and make a new try.
<frederikf[m]> <marcustomlinson "frederik.f: sorry for the delay,"> Oh nice! I personally would prefer yours then, because I only forked an existing one. Don't know how the others feel about that?
<marcustomlinson> frederikf[m]: I don't know, I like the one you had better actually :) simpler
<frederikf[m]> <marcustomlinson "frederik.f: I don't know, I like"> Sorry how could I try it? with "sudo snap install gnome-shell-extension-theme-indicator"?
<marcustomlinson> frederikf[m]: it's not been uploaded to the store, so to try mine out you'll have to pull the source, build, and install
<marcustomlinson> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/2d8nSCmjZz/
<marcustomlinson> frederikf[m]: this extension was a proof of concept, not something I've seriously considered releasing. If you test it you'll see it needs love
<marcustomlinson> frederikf[m]: I just added snap packaging to it today to give you a working example from which you could learn from to package yours :)
<frederikf[m]> thanks! trying it now in my eoan vm!
<frederikf[m]> Not sure if I could take over the packaging part though 😕 I fear someone else would need to do the packaging
<frederikf[m]> wow actually that's very cool 😇 We would need to blacklist "emacs" "raleigh" and "default"  I think
<marcustomlinson> frederikf[m]: https://github.com/Feichtmeier/gnome-shell-extension-dark-theme-toggle/pull/1/files
<frederikf[m]> woah merged ^^ you're fast
<marcustomlinson> frederikf[m]: https://snapcraft.io/docs/releasing-your-app
<marcustomlinson> :)
<willcooke> very cool!  thanks guys
<willcooke> I gotta go
<willcooke> night all
<frederikf[m]> <marcustomlinson "frederik.f: https://snapcraft.io"> thank you very much I will try this tutorial
<frederikf[m]> marcustomlinson: Ok I've built and uploadeded the snap to the store. "a human will soon review your snap" : ) Let's see!
<frederikf[m]> What are the next steps now to get it installed by default in 19.10? Or did I misunderstand something and that was not the plan for you guys?
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-12
<Trevinho> jibel: all day gdb is fine actually since it just monitors signals if nothing is added.... anyways other option is that your core files taken by apport are usable...
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<frederikf[m]> Morning
<oSoMoN> good morning frederikf[m]
<frederikf[m]> Yay the riotX thing actually works on Android!
<didrocks> hey frederikf[m]
<frederikf[m]> marcustomlinson here it is :  https://dashboard.snapcraft.io/snaps/yaru-dark-theme-toggle/revisions/1/
<frederikf[m]> * @marcustomlinson here it is :  https://dashboard.snapcraft.io/snaps/yaru-dark-theme-toggle/revisions/1/
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<didrocks> happy birthday seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks, thx :)
<pieq> Hi!
<pieq> In 18.04 and above, is there a way to disable notifications? Like a "Do not distub" mode or something... I only saw a GNOME extension and apparently it's very buggy
<seb128> pieq, hey, you can disable them in gnome-control-center notifications' panel
<seb128> brb, changing location
<willcooke> morning
<pieq> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hi pieq, how goes?  Your photo is doing well in the comp.  Too close to call at this point though
<didrocks> hey willcooke, pieq
<pieq> willcooke, pretty good! Long weekend looming here (中秋節, aka "mid-autumn festival")
<pieq> willcooke, and cool for the pic! I have personal favorites (not mine), hope they will do well too!
<pieq> willcooke, how many ppl voted so far>
<pieq> ?
<willcooke> 339
<willcooke> Which is pretty good actuallyt
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<pieq> seb128, merci pour le conseil! I didn't even think of looking there... =_=) I hope GNOME adds a button in the actual notification area soon...
<seb128> np
<seb128> worth reporting upstream if you think that should be done, but what it is you are trying to get done exactly?
<Laney> ayo
<seb128> I think they were rather thinking in workflow, like disable them on projector on when in fullscreen
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> very well thanks! looks nice and sunny today
<Laney> you?
<seb128> Laney, I'm good, stopped for an 'english breakfast' on my way back this morning, just got my juice/coffee/toast/egg/bacon :)
<seb128> and it's sunny outside after a day of rain!
<Laney> :>
<didrocks> hey Laney
<ricotz> good morning desktopers!
<ricotz> Laney, hi, could you sync gnome-shell-extensions from debian/exp?
<Laney> ricotz: yeah, thanks for the reminder
<Laney> write a sync-when-available script for me please :-)
<ricotz> hehe, thanks :)
<seb128> hey ricotz
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<pieq> <seb128> I think they were rather thinking in workflow, like disable them on projector on when in fullscreen → *exactly* my use case: when I give a talk, I don't want random Hexchat notifications popping up
<seb128> pieq, k, that's something being discussed for a while
<pieq> (another use case: when I try to focus on fixing a bug, I don't want notifications to pop up on my screen :))
<pieq> seb128, OK. Do you know if the GNOME community reached a consensus and it's just waiting on being implemented or it's still being debated?
<seb128> I don't remember the details
<seb128> but i'm pretty sure they are in agreement than 'presentation' mode should have no notification
<seb128> (I don't remember if that was somewhat supposed to be already implemented/working today or part of plans though)
<seb128> would need to check a bit the upstream reports etc
<seb128> but it might be a topic we discuss for next cycle, it has been on our backlog for a while
<frederikf[m]> one more last minute question for you guys: with gnome shell 3.32 the adaptive transparency has stopped working for the dock (I personally do not know if it is connected to 3.32 or some dashtodock thing) and we had to decide between perma transparent or perma opaque. Here is a pull request for a low transparency permanently for the dock only (not the panel). Looks a bit like unity7, we would like to hear a +1 or
<frederikf[m]> -1 from you:
<frederikf[m]> https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1518
<seb128> willcooke, Trevinho, ^
<seb128> hey frederikf[m] :)
<willcooke> hey frederikf[m]
<pieq> seb128, cool! Sorry, I feel very far away from all these discussions related to the desktop environment...
<seb128> frederikf[m], the adaptive mode was dropped because gnome-shell dropped that feature for their panel and we followed that for consistency between the UI elements iirc
<seb128> pieq, no worry!
<frederikf[m]> hi 🙂 And happry birthday seb128  ?
<seb128> frederikf[m], thanks ;-)
<willcooke> looking at the PR now
<willcooke> +1'd looks good.  I like it
<seb128> willcooke, frederikf[m], that makes the top panel and dock not be consistent, unsure if that's an issue or not
<willcooke> IMO its not an issue
<seb128> (if you didn't figure that out yet, I'm not the person to ask for an opinion on UI consitency :-)
<willcooke> frederikf[m], can the headbar be semi trans too to match?
<seb128> that would look weird imho
<clobrano> morning everyone 0/
<willcooke> hi clobrano
<seb128> hey clobrano, how are you?
<clobrano> hey willcooke, how's it going?
<willcooke> seb128, semi trans header would look weird?  Yeah, could be.  I think it looks fine as it is in those screenshots tbh
<clobrano> hi seb128, I'm doing good, yourself?
<seb128> clobrano, I'm good!
<clobrano> :)
<clobrano> willcooke, seb128: the permanent transparency (of the dock onlyl) will always depend on the wallpaper, so it's hard to make it work always good, but this big chunk of black on the side is also heavy
<seb128> indeed
<willcooke> yeah, I think the balance in those screenshots is good.  It could be because of the wallpapers, but it looks right to me.  And better than a big slab of black for sure
<seb128> +1
<seb128> (brb, changing location)
<GunnarHj> Good morning seb128! I just sent you an email.
<clobrano> good, I'll wait just a little for Mads to reply, before merging the change, so that it can go in Eoan
<Laney> quickety quick
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, k
<frederikf[m]> not so super important issue I've observed in eoan: rhythmnox with the alternative-toolbar extension doesn't have the "modern" toggle any longer set to active, resulting in basically disabling the reason for this extension (client side decorations) - is this an issue and if yes is it known?  : )
<seb128> frederikf[m], not known I think but I will check on a new profile/install, thx for raising it
<frederikf[m]> np! it's this toggle: https://i.imgur.com/fM6tbGF.png
<clobrano> Laney, yaru changelog updated and merged :+1
<Laney> cool
<Laney> thanks!
<clobrano> :)
<Laney> pkgstripfiles on yaru is a bad idea
<clobrano> Laney: pkgstripfiles?
<Laney> it runs as part of the build
<Laney> and compresses all the images in a package
<Laney> cool for the package that ends up in the ubuntu archive
<Laney> not really needed for me testing it here :>
<clobrano> I see. It might be cool to have a release build, different than development build
<clobrano> Laney: where does it run? I don't see it in the meson script nor in the build log
<Laney> you need to install it into your build chroot
<Laney> then it gets its little teeth into the proceedings by taking over dh_builddeb
<Laney> package is called pkgbinarymangler
<Laney> just finished, 20 minutes later 😏
<clobrano> 🤦‍♂️
<Laney> ok
<Laney> it's uploaded
<Laney> well done on meeting the user interface freeze
<Laney> done better than the default wallpaper 😈
<clobrano> 🥳
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I modified slightly your patch to have the firefox build select the highest llvm version available: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-beta.xenial/revision/1297
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I'm now working on re-enabling unity-menubar.patch
<oSoMoN> ricotz, note that I didn't export neither AS nor LLVM_CONFIG, CC and CXX seem to be enough
<oSoMoN> but maybe that's different when building trunk?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, will take a look, did you test built it without those exports?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yes: https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/ff70-clang-xenial/+packages
<oSoMoN> at least on xenial that works, I'll now test bionic in a separate PPA
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I see, and e.g. eoan so with llvm 9?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, why so many separate ppas?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, hey, I'm probably going to bother you with a stupid question but I guess a libreoffice update is coming? I see we have .0 where Debian has .1 and upstream .2? :)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, they're throwaway PPAs, I delete them afterwards
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ok
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I assume you are pushing these changes to the other series too, later today beta 6 will be tagged
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yes, I'll push the changes before beta 6 is out
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I guess with these toolchain changes a trunk build on xenial is worth another try
<ricotz> oSoMoN, thanks
<oSoMoN> you’re welcome
<seb128> random question, but does anyone has some experience doing stacked charts? what tool/language/library would you recommend? (I wanted to draw the stats of packages updates/tosync/topupdate over time)
<jibel> libreoffice, google spreadsheet if it's a one time thing, grafana if it's live data
<seb128> lol, of course, using libreoffice, stupid me
<seb128> thx jibel :)
<seb128> I was stuck in the mindset of command line utility or python library for some reason, but yeah probably easier to do in libreoffice :)
<jibel> if you insist on trying a CLI tool, I'd go for gnuplot ;)
<ricotz> seb128, marcustomlinson, libreoffice 6.3.1 and 6.2.7 are the current releases
<ricotz> (declared released last week)
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: 6.2.6 you mean
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, no, as I said
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan/6.2
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, don't trust the wiki
<ricotz> https://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/
<ricotz> it is security related release
<seb128> ricotz, http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/src/6.3.2/
<ricotz> seb128, this is a prerelease
<ricotz> 6.3.2 rc1
<seb128> naming .1 a rc is weird
<seb128> that's usually > .0
<ricotz> it is 6.3.2.1
<seb128> ricotz, thx for the info :)
<ricotz> seb128, https://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/
<seb128> yeah, I'm lost now :p
<ricotz> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan/6.3#6.3.2_release
<ricotz> 6.3 wiki seems accurate
<seb128> k
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, regarding some recent component-mismatch fixes, imo it is better to move such dependency to Suggests to not loose track of them (as done in the past)
<didrocks> Laney: seems like autopkgtests continues to try to execute on s390x while 0.2 and 0.2.1 doesn't have binaries produced for it, how do you unteach autopkgtests about s390x for it?
<Laney> dunno, I thought that proposed-migration wouldn't have requested that one
<didrocks> yeah, same. That made sense when n-1 had run with it, (so, logical for 0.2), but not for 0.2.1
<didrocks> any idea apart from putting an unblock on zsys/s390x?
<didrocks> (without version, urgh… :/)
<Laney> well another way to do it would be to make the test skippable (Restrictions: skippable) and then exit 77 when it shouldn't be run
<didrocks> hum, if you have some example for debian/control/tests
<didrocks> but I guess 0.2.1 can need seom hint in between… :/
<didrocks> debian/tests/control
<didrocks> (it's still annoying as an infra limitation to carry those skippable hints + exit hack forever)
<Laney> sure
<didrocks> thanks!
<Laney> i'm just telling you how you can help yourself out of it
<Laney> annoying or not
<didrocks> weird that we are the first one to hit this, but yeah, if there is no other way, we'll do…
<willcooke> Laney, I just this second got the wallpaper.  No greyscale though.  I will get that bug opened today one way or antother
<Laney> didrocks: something like https://paste.debian.net/1100280/
<Laney> and as for the actual fix, I guess it would be in https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/tree/britney2/policies/autopkgtest.py tests_for_source
<Laney> but you'd probably have to be careful around e.g. arch:all packages
<Laney> willcooke: neat, is it 99999 TB?
<willcooke> lol
<willcooke> wow, 1.6MB
<didrocks> Laney: ok, we don't have a running script, but a command, but I guess it accepts && and ||. I'll give it a shot, thanks
<didrocks> until then, the hint will be fine, thanks :)
<didrocks> if britney has a some testsuite, I might give it a shot directly there
<didrocks> seeing the number of special cases and hacks there, /me shivers
<Laney> it sure does
<willcooke> banding banding banding
<willcooke> argh
<didrocks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colour_banding on wallpapers or missing r? :)
<willcooke> yeah that :)
<willcooke> always with the banding
<didrocks> lalala, "classic"
<willcooke> I've tried every filter and trick I found on the internet, nothing works
<willcooke> The PNG libs on Mac are better than Linux it seems
 * didrocks gives a random gimp plugin after google search and say "just" use that
<willcooke> or at least, better at dithering it
<didrocks> + it's easy
<didrocks> + "finally" :)
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> Laney: did you add the hint for zsys meanwhile? Unsure if the "yes" you told before was related to that
<didrocks> I have something for skipping, but will be in next upload
<Laney> no I didn't, sorry for giving that impression
<Laney> I'd say it's probably best to test that right away so you don't get blocked / annoyed by it the next time?
<didrocks> Laney: I would have liked to have it in tomorrow morning to avoid adding a ppa in our tests, but I need to download first an autopkgtests vm (which I don't have the time before tomorrow anyway) to test this works, but if you don't feel confortable about it, I'll have to deal with it
<Laney> well OK I can if you want
<Laney> I don't mind very much, I'm just giving you advice that you are free to not follow
<didrocks> thanks :) Also, that would avoid a build with a dummy upload just to workaround some autopkgtests infra
<didrocks> limitations*
<didrocks> well, this is staged in my git
<Laney> sure, but the risk you are facing is that the next upload this workaround is broken and you could have fixed it tomrorrow
<willcooke> I'm not going to get the new wallpapers until tomorrow now
<didrocks> just that I want to properly test it and doesn't worth an upload (I'm sure we'll upload a new zsys anyway)
<didrocks> yeah…
<willcooke> I've opened a bug, but I expect I will need to make it a UIFe
<Laney> it totally is worth an upload to fix tests
<willcooke> I gotta shoot off.  I'll keep an eye on email just in case though
<willcooke> night all
<didrocks> it's not really "fixing tests", it's fixing "autopkgtests infra which is launching tests on an arch where no package is published"
<didrocks> (well, workarounding)
<Laney> right I'm not interested in splitting hairs with you
<Laney> I've committed the hint now
<didrocks> thx
<Laney> actually I am
<Laney> I wasn't claiming this wasn't a workaround
<Laney> I was giving you advice that it would be better to test your workaround
<Laney> fine, it's important to you that it is autopkgtest's fault - that is not in dispute
<Laney> still good to make sure such things work as expected though
<Laney> imo
<Laney> goodnight
<Laney> o/
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-13
<didrocks> good morning!
<didrocks> frederikf[m]: clobrano: hey! new Yaru dropped the aubergine background color on gnome-terminal, was that discussed? That was kind of ubuntu's signature IIRC
<didrocks> (maybe it's not Yaru, but gnome-terminal upgrade)
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<Trevinho> frederikf[m]: hey, can you confirm that it was 70% the transparency, right?
<Trevinho> (hi!) :)
<frederikf[m]> 0.3 transparentized is 70% opaqueness. Sorry just woke up. I hope this is what you mean
<Trevinho> frederikf[m]: and yeah, get that aubergine back :P
<Trevinho> frederikf[m]: yeah :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: another thing, right click on an ubuntu dock item (opened application) shows the popover on the other screen (the most left one, while the dock is on the right one) and never refresh (piling up popup), is it known?
<didrocks> and hey Trevinho ;)
<frederikf[m]> didrocks we would love to, but GNOME terminal defaults to the light theme. And a light headerbar with a dark aubergine window doesn't look good. Could we default the variant to dark in the terminal? It's still aubergine for the dark variant (try it)
<Trevinho> hi didrocks
<Trevinho> didrocks: known and fixed :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: can't wait for a release ;)
<Trevinho> didrocks: was something added last time on 3.34, so didn't update the dock before
<didrocks> nice, one less bug to file! :)
<didrocks> frederikf[m]: hum, I don't have anything auberginy, even dark
<Trevinho> didrocks: if you want get that now, just apply https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/commit/bb5b0c545292549525ab1ceda6bbce633f49cfbd.patch :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: perfect, thanks!
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, I tried a lot to get your crash though, but wasn't able :_(
<Trevinho> nor to understand much what's going on...
<didrocks> Trevinho: was easily reproducible by seb and I at least, let me see if new G-S fixed it
<didrocks> ok, back in intellihide mode, let's see…
<didrocks> will keep you posted
<frederikf[m]> didrocks when you change to yaru-dark I mean
<didrocks> frederikf[m]: I don't have yaru-dark in gnome terminal color profile?
<Trevinho> didrocks: see if you can get some good stuff out from your journalctl
<didrocks> I have dark on white, white on dark, tango (dark/light), solarized (dark/light)
<didrocks> Trevinho: will do. Maybe the crash has just been magically fixed recently by something else, we got some shell updates since then
<frederikf[m]> Trevinho I'll revert the dash to dock change then, okay?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I was getting it multiple times an hour, so we'll know quickly :)
<Trevinho> frederikf[m]: the theme one you mean...
<Trevinho> frederikf[m]: I've just pushed dock one, I will release that soon
<Trevinho> here it is xD
<Trevinho> crash? :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: and just got the crash
<frederikf[m]> didrocks sorry I meant leave the terminal internal colours on system default. Then change the gnome theme to yaru dark in gnome tweaks or via that gsetting kongfu
<didrocks> yep
<Trevinho> why did it reload weechat though? :o
<Trevinho> is it wayland?
<Trevinho> anyways... if you don't get enough, give a check to https://is.gd/wiki_gnome_shell_crash_debug
<Trevinho> and then try also with the patch, maybe... helps, although the windows previews shouldn't be generated until needed, but maybe they're not.
<didrocks> Trevinho: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vDZbQ5GPyR/
<didrocks> Trevinho: no, Xorg
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, now with systemd, crashing or alt-f2 restarts most of apps…
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, did you get any "gnome-shell crashed...." msg before?
<Trevinho> LANEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<Trevinho> :D
<didrocks> Trevinho: no, the only mention of crash is: "sept. 13 08:05:27 casanier gnome-shell[3636]: GNOME Shell crashed with signal 5", which is after
<didrocks> so the consequence of the stacktrace, no?
<Trevinho> no, I mean, that crashed with... and then there *might* be a JS trace
<Trevinho> if there's that's what we look for, if not... it's pure sadness.
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, you have a stacktrace in my pastebin, no?
<didrocks> the one just above
<Trevinho> didrocks: JS ERROR: TypeError: mutterWindow.get_texture(...).get_size is not a function this one is the one that the patch fixes
<Trevinho> but shouldn't lead to a crash, although... but was the crashed with... before of that ?
<didrocks> Trevinho: ah, but I didn't restart since I applied your patch
<Trevinho> immediatly before I'm saying
<didrocks> ok, let me alt-f2
<didrocks> which will restart weechat…
<Trevinho> give me the context with the crashed...
<Trevinho> so I get it better
<didrocks> like, how to reproduce?
<didrocks> well, let's see with your patch first
<didrocks> as you can see, quite easy to trigger for me anyway :)
<Trevinho> no, with the message signal...
<Trevinho> before and after
<didrocks> nothing relevant, like the journal entry is multiple seconds before and not related to the Shell
<Trevinho> journalctl /usr/bin/gnome-shell -b0 | grep -A 30 "== Stack trace for context"
<didrocks> frederikf[m]: so, I changed the gtk app theme to Yaru-dark, let the system them on gnome-terminal, and it's grey on white…
<didrocks> Trevinho: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rxDQjSYckq/
<didrocks> Trevinho: another crash, this time without interacting with dash to dock
<didrocks> just showing up a popup in a gtk app… (clicking on the combobox)
<didrocks> so, I have 2 monitors, card is nvidia…
<frederikf[m]> didrocks that's not good. Let me get a coffee please
<didrocks> and another crash… this is really annoying
<Trevinho> can you try disabling the desktop extension also?
<didrocks> sure
<Trevinho> although the fact happens with intelli-hide seems to be related to the dock indeed
<Trevinho> try attach the shell with this also https://wiki.gnome.org/Community/GettingInTouch/Bugzilla/GettingTraces/Details#Obtaining_a_stack_and_JS_trace_using_GDB_for_an_already_running_gnome-shell
<Trevinho> and let's see that gdb.txt later
<didrocks> Trevinho: what would that give compared to the stacktrace generated by apport?
<Trevinho> although if that's as the bug is quite useless
<Trevinho> mh, not much a part from a JS call again
<Trevinho> but maybe...
<Trevinho> well, apport doesn't directly call gjs, we do in the shell, but still not the best
<didrocks> ok, let's see, it's attached
<didrocks> Trevinho: same for you, correct, if you set yaru-dark as gtk theme app, you don't have the aubergine background for the terminal?
 * Trevinho heads out... feel free to send me logs
<didrocks> no crash yet
<didrocks> but you didn't answer me :)
<didrocks> frederikf[m]: in all seriousness, I really feel we should, by default, bring back the aubergine back on the terminal. This is really one of the signature of ubuntu desktop
 * frederikf[m] uploaded an image: Peek 2019-09-13 08-23.gif (610KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/aDNdDnzchVdkFkujfUShCSAC >
<frederikf[m]> can you see this gif?
<frederikf[m]> it is definetly aubergine in yaru-dark
<didrocks> Trevinho: come back!
<didrocks> crashed
<didrocks> with the desktop extension disabled
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<clobrano_> morning everyone 0/
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<didrocks> & clobrano_
<didrocks> Trevinho: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TZVQ88Xckz/
<oSoMoN> morning clobrano, salut didrocks
<frederikf[m]> @didrocks
<frederikf[m]> @didrocks https://i.imgur.com/Yf7ZM1B.gif
<didrocks> frederikf[m]: hum, which gsettings key this is playing with? maybe tweaks doesn't use the same
<didrocks> frederikf[m]: but yeah, I think in the default light theme, the terminal should be kept the same
<didrocks> (and this color scheme is good)
<frederikf[m]> just switching to yaru-dark  : )  same with tweaks. maybe you've changed the terminal colors to something like "tango" ?
<didrocks> I just tried tweaks and no theme is changing…
<frederikf[m]> i show you how a light terminal with this aubergine looks
 * didrocks uses dconf directly
<clobrano_> yeah, I confirm that yaru-dark has aubergine color for terminal, at least when installed from sourc
<frederikf[m]> good. I show you how aubergine looks in the light theme now
<clobrano_> I didn't notice the light variant dropped aubergine though, sorry
 * clobrano_ usually uses a different terminal theme :)
<didrocks> I wonder why gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme 'Yaru-Dark' doesn't work here… concerning
<didrocks> (I doesn't change any theme…)
<clobrano_> weird
<didrocks> maybe with the crashes, g-s-d is stuck
<didrocks> let me restart my sessino
<didrocks> session*
<clobrano_> didrocks: stupid idea, but what about "Yaru-dark"?
<clobrano_> lowercase "d"
 * frederikf[m] uploaded an image: image.png (189KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/BwOHMuWKvAzXpexBvxlmKrxO >
<didrocks> clobrano_: tried as well, nothing
<didrocks> frederikf[m]: this would look good to me, and I really feel the branding here is important
<clobrano_> yep, I immagined
<didrocks> let me restart my session first
<frederikf[m]> can't you rather change the default to "prefer dark" for the gnome-terminal or something? 🙂 But okay, if you think this looks harmonous enough we'll change it
<didrocks> ok, I think it was really g-s-d which was in a bad state
<didrocks> changing the theme works now
<didrocks> frederikf[m]: but yeah, I would really insist that we keep aubergine as a our background terminal color, even in light themes (which is the default…)
<didrocks> you can maybe check with will once he's around
<frederikf[m]> ok 😐️
<clobrano_> it doesn't seem too bad (except the tabs maybe :D) https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/LJLBGyzF/image.png
<didrocks> yeah, it was quite similar to what I had before with light-themes in ambiance
<didrocks> (well, radiance)
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'm removing the intellihide for now, let me know if the gdb.txt is enough for you
<frederikf[m]> @tr
<frederikf[m]> ups
<frederikf[m]> Trevinho: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1520
<didrocks> Laney: FYI, https://github.com/ubuntu/zsys/commit/3edea2982293fc5853e16a24c72dc5bc21e6af1b. Works well from my local tests
<seb128> hey there, happy friday desktopers!
<seb128> Trevinho, the segfault was easy enough for me to trigger on intel with dual screen and the launcher in between the screens in autohide, with having a  windows over it and trying to play a bit wih moving the cursor between screens and doing some dnd of dock icons
<marcustomlinson> morning!
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> didrocks: hey :) can I ask you a favour (seeing that you so kindly greeted me first). Could you trigger these for me?
<marcustomlinson> https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=eoan&arch=amd64&package=libreoffice&ppa=marcustomlinson/libreoffice&trigger=libreoffice/1:6.3.1-0ubuntu1
<marcustomlinson> https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=disco&arch=amd64&package=libreoffice&ppa=marcustomlinson/libreoffice&trigger=libreoffice/1:6.2.7-0ubuntu0.19.04.1
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: and done!
<marcustomlinson> didrocks: thanks :)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson
<Laney> heyyyyyyyy
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey Laney, willcooke
<marcustomlinson> hey seb128 willcooke and Laney
<seb128> hey willcooke, Laney, how is uk today?
<marcustomlinson> suspended...
<Laney> moin willcooke didrocks marcustomlinson seb128
<Laney> it's nice out there!
<seb128> Laney, thxs for the review :)
<Laney> np, thanks for the fix!
<Laney> xnox: liking your noisy plymouth
<oSoMoN> ricotz, would you mind pushing your changes to the firefox-beta branches? I've re-enabled unity-menubar.patch, and I'd like to push that on top
<ricotz> oSoMoN, done
<oSoMoN> ricotz, thanks
<willcooke> Laney, wallpaper!! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1843798
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1843798 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "19.10 Eoan default wallpapers" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> Laney, do you want me to file a UIFe?
<Laney> yeh mail the team with a link to that bug
<willcooke> roger roger.  Thx
<Laney> big one this time round
<willcooke> I couldnt get it any smaller.  The JPG is just over 1 meg, but it's a bit jagged.
<willcooke> I'll email you the jpg, see what you think
<Laney> I like it more when the .png file is a .png :P
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> I crushed it, but wasn't happy with the end result
<willcooke> that online tool wasnt any better
<willcooke> and Wayne in design got it down from 15MB to 1.8
<xnox> Laney:  thanks
<Laney> cool
<xnox> didrocks:  one needs to hinted as force-badtest zsys/version/s390x or some such. it should clear once it migrates..... or at least that was my impression.
<Laney> it did migrate
<xnox> didrocks:  hopefully you were already helped about zsys however
<Laney> xnox: you might want to help reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/372690 ?
<xnox> Laney:  added myself as reviewer
<Laney> coolio
<willcooke> Laney, UIFE email sent
 * willcooke <- food 
<Laney> ta duck
<GunnarHj> Hi oSoMoN, Did you ever attend to bug #1842256? Good if you didn't, because the issue seems to have disappeared with the latest version, so I closed the bug.
<ubot5> bug 1842256 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Eoan) "~/.pam_environment overridden by /etc/default/locale" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842256
<Laney> probably that MR indeed
<Laney> it made weird stuff happen
<xnox> willcooke:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1843899
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1843899 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell calendar widget is not centered on the screen" [Undecided,New]
<GunnarHj> Laney: It makes me more confident that you also thinks so. :) For a while I thought I had simply screwed it up.
<xnox> willcooke:  i cannot unsee this, with the new wallpaper.
<willcooke> erk
<willcooke> that could be because of the icons extension
<willcooke> xnox, is that a single monitor?
<xnox> willcooke:  yes, single high-dpi laptop screen
<xnox> willcooke:  "icons extension" something i did, or something from the default config?
<willcooke> default
<willcooke> xnox, out of interest can you toggle auto hide for the dock on and off?
<xnox> willcooke:  if i turn autohide, the calendar widget is centered.
<xnox> willcooke:  when i turn auto-hide off, i see the dock slowly push in from the left, and also push the calendar widget to the right
<willcooke> thx xnox
<didrocks> I'm pretty sure we did discuss this at length in the past :)
<didrocks> including in Unity
<didrocks> (shifting the date)
<didrocks> but I don't remember what we did in the end in Unity, but I remember we told "let's not touch that" for the Shell
<xnox> willcooke:  also icons on the desktop wiggle about when toggling dock autohide on/off.
<xnox> didrocks:  unity had calendar on the far right, not in the centre, no?
<xnox> didrocks:  it wasn't "almost in the middle of the screen"
<didrocks> xnox: oh right, see how memory can derail…
<didrocks> what was the center discussion? Oh, it was about the fullscreen windows titlebar with/without the dock hidden
<xnox> ah
<GunnarHj> seb128: Do you have any plan to update IBus in eoan? (1.5.21 is in experimental.)
<seb128> GunnarHj, I have a note to look at it on my todo just didn't to it, if you want to give it a go that would be welcome/helpful
<xnox> willcooke:  added comment about our debugging that dock's auto-hide pushes things around.
<willcooke> ta
<GunnarHj> seb128: The reason I asked is that in any case I'd like to add a fresh upstream commit. But if you think that it's fine to merge with experimental, I can take a look at it.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I think it's fine to update to at least .20
<seb128> I didn't check changed in the newest
<GunnarHj> seb128: Is that what you suggest? Or should I go for 21 unless there is something weird with it?
<seb128> GunnarHj, I trust you for having a feeling if that version needs a ffe/is risky or not, but feel free to ask if you have doubt
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'll give it a shot. In a sense it's better from a risk POV to get 21 in now, since then 19.10 will serve as a test before next LTS. In my experience the IM users tend to not be very inclined to use the dev versions.
<seb128> GunnarHj, sounds resonable yes
<seb128> Trevinho, bug #1843520 ... I think I saw you mentioning earlier that it was fixed but I don't see ubuntu-dock commits, where was it fixed?
<ubot5> bug 1843520 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-dock right-click menu appears at the top-left corner of the desktop (which in some cases is the wrong monitor) and is permanent" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1843520
<Trevinho> seb128: it's in the 3.34 branch I've pushed to a master PR. Will merge soon once other issues are hopefully fixed
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, thanks
<Trevinho> I linked the patch before
<Trevinho> meanwhile.... can't wait for the oom killer cause my laptop is frozen... even in SSH login :'(
<seb128> :(
<seb128> those are annoying, I usually end up sitting on power
<seb128> Trevinho, so it was fixed in what component just to triage properly? I can't find the log/reference
<Trevinho> seb128: dash-to-dock
<Trevinho> well ubuntu-dock actually for us
<seb128> Trevinho, thx
<Trevinho> uff, got a crash.... now can't get it anymore -_-
<seb128> :(
<seb128> Trevinho, did you manage to get the dual screen/autohide launcher one?
<Trevinho> seb128: that one, i'm trying for a while, but...
<Trevinho> also didrocks is getting it on dual-monitor or only on single?
<Trevinho> I'm trying with dual though
<seb128> dual
<seb128> I think it's not there/more difficult to get on single
<seb128> I trigger it quite easy with the dock in between two screens and monky click/dnd on the launcher and cross the screens forth and back
<seb128> e.g not normal use but monkey clicking and moving around, doing dnd of icons, relaxing those, trying again
<Trevinho> I've an issue with dnd icons, but that's another not should be the crash
<seb128> k
<seb128> well monkey clicking/moving made me crash if 3 times in 5 minutes
<seb128> so I was just sharing that tip if it's useful
<Trevinho> #notabug! -_-
<Trevinho> yeah, I'm trying to... but before it happened easily when just opening the bg menu after some playing
<Trevinho> now I can't anymore
<Trevinho> crazy how it was happening all the time to Didier, while I can't
<seb128> maybe you fixed it ? ;)
<jibel> Trevinho, in bug 1736664 what do you call the ShellJournal
<ubot5> bug 1736664 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in _g_log_abort() from g_log_default_handler() from default_log_handler() from g_logv() from g_log() from gjs_callback_closure() from ffi_closure_unix64_inner() [any error message logged from JavaScript will look like this]" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736664
<jibel> ?
<Trevinho> jibel: it's the gnome-shell journalctl log, that is attached to the bug when using ubuntu-bug
<seb128> jibel, https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-shell/blob/debian/master/debian/source_gnome-shell.py#L42
<jibel> Trevinho, I'll file a separate bug with the data, mark it as duplicate if you think it is
<didrocks> Trevinho: have you looked the gdb trace I gave you?
<Trevinho> jibel: yeah, better
<didrocks> but yeah, as seb wrote, just moving the cursor between the display (having the dock between them), you can trigger it very easily here
<didrocks> and on dual monitor… well, my mouse travels :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, but not helpful... it's the same we get on lp.. We need to catch what happens before on JS side, since that only tracks that we crash on JS garbage collecting... which is... nothing :(
<jibel> Trevinho, bug 1843914
<ubot5> bug 1843914 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with signal 5 in ObjectInstance::~ObjectInstance()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1843914
<jibel> tell me if you need more data from the journal
 * Trevinho chcks
<didrocks> Trevinho: unfortunaly, next week will be only single monitor… or maybe we can try having one and connecting my laptop it?
<didrocks> but yeah, in 5 minutes or less, you can get it :p
<Trevinho> jibel: looks like same as didrocks
<didrocks> jibel: welcome to the club :p
<didrocks> maybe some underlying issues, different ways to trigger it
<Trevinho> and no js trace :_(
<Trevinho> didrocks: can you check by luck if you get it also in wayland? althugh... well maybe you don't want to kill your session :P
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, don't want to kill the session at this point…
<didrocks> but as seb128 could reproduce as well… (and there are some dups), I bet it can be quite common in that setup (at least)
<seb128> Trevinho, also knowing it doesn't happen in wayland isn't going to help you much fixing it, will it?
<Trevinho> didrocks: and you already using the patch for the menus, right? That doesn't make any difference...
<Trevinho> (it should not, but maybe...)
<didrocks> Trevinho: yes, I got it with your patch
<didrocks> and the desktop-icons disabled
<Trevinho> seb128: it does, cause it makes me testing it easier
<seb128> just test under xorg :p
<didrocks> (but I confirm the patch fix the popup menu issues :))
<Laney> UMM
<Laney> how do I get back to an orphaned commit in bzr if I bzr pull --overwrite by mistake?
<Laney> in git I'd look in `git reflog`
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, if you have the ref you can get it back... but.... mhmhm
<Trevinho> no idea
<Trevinho> grep in your .bzr maybe you get an id somehow?
<seb128> (I don't know either)
<didrocks> I'm not even sure bzr keeps the state for this or if --overwrite just replace .bzr/
<Laney> if you uncommit it prints something to get the old state back
<Laney> that makes me believe that it has something like the reflog
<didrocks> oh, maybe you should try to commit, uncommit -> grep then for what it prints
<didrocks> maybe it's in a special file or so
<Laney> good idea but sadly not :(
<Laney> let me try #bzr
<didrocks> keep us posted if you get anything!
<seb128> ricotz, hey, do you have any idea about the dee build failure on eoan (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/442256979/buildlog_ubuntu-eoan-s390x.dee_1.2.7+17.10.20170616-4ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz)
<seb128> vapigen errors out
<seb128> error: construct properties not supported for specified property type
<Laney> yayay got it
<Laney> install bzrtools, use `bzr heads --dead-only'
<didrocks> nice!
<ricotz> seb128, looking
<seb128> ricotz, thx
<ricotz> seb128, where is the corresponding repository?
<seb128> ricotz, unsure there is one for the packaging, the upstream project is https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/dee/trunk
<seb128> well that includes packaging but seems not in sync with the archive, need to be sorted out
<ricotz> seb128, hard to look at when this is so scattered
<seb128> ricotz, dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcefiles/dee/1.2.7+17.10.20170616-4ubuntu2/dee_1.2.7+17.10.20170616-4ubuntu2.dsc
<ricotz> and build fixes are still patches in packaging
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, I'm interested in fixing the package at this point
<seb128> if you throw me a diff for the code I can upstream it and deal with the packaging
<ricotz> seb128, I remember encountering this package, I will try
<seb128> sorry, the place I was sitting at is closing, I need to change location, be back in 10 min, will read the irclog if you reply meanwhile
<seb128> ricotz, thx
<seb128> brb
<Laney> willcooke: seen https://squoosh.app ?
<willcooke> Oooh!
<Laney> didn't actually manage to make it smaller, but it's pretty neat
<willcooke> https://tinypng.com/
<willcooke> thats what I was using before
<Laney> from google apparently
<willcooke> noice
 * willcooke wonders what libs it's using
 * willcooke looks
<willcooke> http://optipng.sourceforge.net/
<willcooke> TIL: Sourceforge is still a thing
<willcooke> ha, last updated Dec 2017
<Laney> apparently it's using wasm
<Laney> so running the compressors in the browser ???
<ricotz> seb128, this is crude hack, just to have it built -- https://paste.debian.net/plain/1100570 -- I remember the usage of those struct types is problematic
<didrocks> if it's wasm, certainly :)
<seb128> (back)
<ricotz> seb128, this is crude hack, just to have it built -- https://paste.debian.net/plain/1100570 -- I remember the usage of those struct types is problematic
<seb128> ricotz, thx
<Laney> ok byeeeeeeee
<Laney> see some of you sunday :>
<willcooke> see you Laney
<willcooke> I'm off too
<willcooke> night all
<willcooke> looking forward to seeing you
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-14
<ubuD104> Is there a way to get rid of or replace systemd?
<ubuD104> Is this thing working?
<JanC> not a supported way
<ubuD104> you know anything about systemd and how to get rid of it?
